# Ladies mit ihren Bikes im Einsatz



## mountymaus (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallöle 
ich dachte mir, dass wir vielleicht einen Thread haben sollten, wo wir die Bikes in Action sehen. Kann natürlich auch bei einer kleinen Pause sein.

Also, fange ich doch gleich mal an. Wir waren gestern bei schönem Wetter unterwegs und haben eine 28km Tour mit ca. 855hm gedreht. 

Juhuu, runter ist immer cool... 




Ups, schon am Kameramann vorbei...


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Oktober 2009)

Ohne Worte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (26. Oktober 2009)

Na dann reihe ich mich doch auch mal ein...

Beim Bike-Biathlon am Samstag


----------



## apoptygma (26. Oktober 2009)

Und mit schiefem Helm gestern auf ner 34km und 740 HM Geburtstagstour mit Einkehr und lecker Essen


----------



## Surfmoe (26. Oktober 2009)

La Saleve (wurde recht eng ein paar Meter weiter)







Genf United Nations Plaza oder wie auch immer das auf Französisch heisst, noch ein wenig rumgurken vor der Heimfahrt


----------



## apoptygma (26. Oktober 2009)

OMG 

Ich würde bei derartigem wie auf Bild 1 mich heulend an den Hang pressen. Ich habe extreme Höhenangst. Das ist mein ganz großer Nachteil, wenns ins Gelände geht, bei ner Tour mit mir muss man das immer berücksichtigen. Wenn der Trail breit genug ist, ok, aber sonst.


----------



## ghostmoni (26. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ohne Worte...



hab ich was verpasst? Raff ich irgendwie nicht...

Hier das erste fast vor meiner Haustür und das zweite im Schweizurlaub


----------



## Norcovixa (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Ladies!

die Idee zu diesem Thread ist prima, da mach ich doch auch mit 






Das bin ich mit meinem "alten" Canyon bei einer Wurzelweg-Abfahrt...






...und das bei etwas weniger Action mit meinem neuen "Schätzchen", ich finds 

Liebe Grüße

Norcovixa


----------



## ghostmoni (26. Oktober 2009)

Wow, alle Damen online im Moment???
@Surfmoe: das zweite Bild ist ja fotografisch total klasse. Sieht schon fast aus wie aus ner Zeitung!


----------



## apoptygma (26. Oktober 2009)

ghostmoni schrieb:


> Wow, alle Damen online im Moment???
> @Surfmoe: das zweite Bild ist ja fotografisch total klasse. Sieht schon fast aus wie aus ner Zeitung!



Abo-Funktion sei dank


----------



## mountymaus (26. Oktober 2009)

Vorletztes Wochenende mit meinem fast neuen... (Ende August bekommen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfmoe (26. Oktober 2009)

Geile Bilder hier.. 

@apoptygma
Ach was soooo hoch war das jetzt nicht.. war nur lustig, man konnte das nicht einsehen und mein Freund fuhr vor und auf einmal hör ich nur OHOH von meinem Freund der schon hinter der Kurve war.. Ein Stück musste ich mich Abstützen, da bin ich mit den Pedalen an der Wand langeschrammt.
Höhenangst hab ich übrigens auch.. Klettergehen hilft 
Am WE gehts wieder hin, diesmal mit Protektoren.. Freu mich tierisch.. alternativ gehts zum Col de Balme.. 

@ghostmoni
Wenn ich noch nen Wheelie oder so machen würde, wärs umso cooler  Das Licht war aber toll..


----------



## barbarissima (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ihr Lieben, 
der Thread ist eine tolle Idee  Habe auch gleich mal in meiner Fotokiste gekramt 

Das Bild ist im Wald hinterm Haus entstanden






Und das war irgendwo bei Immenstadt 




Und hier habe ich mich verfahren


----------



## Bergradlerin (27. Oktober 2009)

Okay, dann eben die ganze Serie. Die Erklärung: Es war mein "letztes" Rennen, die 12 Stunden von Todtnauberg, das Rennen, auf das ich mich mühsam von Null ausgehend (OPs, Chemo, Prognose sehr schlecht) hingearbeitet hatte. Dem folgte dann doch noch eines, 14 Tage später: der Schwarzwaldmarathon in Furtwangen. Inzwischen bin ich leider nicht mehr so fit...


----------



## apoptygma (27. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Inzwischen bin ich leider nicht mehr so fit...




Aber Du hast ein Kämpferherz, das haben soviele gesunde Menschen nicht einmal im Ansatz Gina!!!!!


----------



## starlit (27. Oktober 2009)

La Palma März 09...





...und noch mal La Palma:


----------



## mangolassi (27. Oktober 2009)

So viel Ladies hier! Da leih ich mir doch auch mal n paar Bildle aus Schatzis Fotoalbum:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (27. Oktober 2009)

..ich guck auch noch mal nach ein paar fahr-bildern ..)))


----------



## mountymaus (27. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Okay, dann eben die ganze Serie. Die Erklärung: Es war mein "letztes" Rennen, die 12 Stunden von Todtnauberg, das Rennen, auf das ich mich mühsam von Null ausgehend (OPs, Chemo, Prognose sehr schlecht) hingearbeitet hatte. Dem folgte dann doch noch eines, 14 Tage später: der Schwarzwaldmarathon in Furtwangen. Inzwischen bin ich leider nicht mehr so fit...



In diesem Jahr im Sommerurlaub im Schwarzwald. Schade eigentlich, dass hier die 2m- Regel gilt, nicht so wie bei den Rennen schöne schmale Trails...
 Gina


Große Schluchseerunde mit kurzer Rast an der Rosshütte...
1205 M.Ü.D.M das ist für uns "Flachlandtiroler" schon was. 





Auf dem Weg zum Feldberg...





Auf dem Feldberg angekommen... Und ohne Ohren würde ich im Kreis grinsen...


----------



## trek 6500 (27. Oktober 2009)

@schwarzwald und eifel  steh´n bei mir auch demnächst auf dem plan ... ach ja . noch ein "action-bild" gefunden vom lieblingstrail in der wetterau - büdesheim .. einer der beiden punkte bin ich - kicher ....(letztes bild) .-


----------



## HITOMI (27. Oktober 2009)

Okay, dann will ich auch mal.

Im Harz




und in Portes du Soleil


----------



## mountymaus (27. Oktober 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @schwarzwald und eifel  steh´n bei mir auch demnächst auf dem plan ...



Wir wollen nächstes Jahr nach Ehrwald/ Bichlbach (Österreich). Mal sehen,
was uns dort erwartet. Dafür müssen wir glaube ich mal fleißig trainieren...


----------



## trek 6500 (27. Oktober 2009)

@hitomi : dein bike ist der hammer !!!! wollte mir mal das froggy zulegen .. aber deins ist auch super !! total geile farbe !! greez , k.


----------



## Bergradlerin (27. Oktober 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> In diesem Jahr im Sommerurlaub im Schwarzwald. Schade eigentlich, dass hier die 2m- Regel gilt...




Oooch...    Frau muss die Trails nur kennen und wissen, wann frau dort auf Forstpersonal treffen würde - und wann eben nicht.


----------



## Surfmoe (27. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Oooch...    Frau muss die Trails nur kennen und wissen, wann frau dort auf Forstpersonal treffen würde - und wann eben nicht.



Kann ich dir hinterherfahren?  

Btw. Wie erfahre ich von den ganzen Regeln?  Ich war da bisher relativ unbedarft.. ab innen Wald oder auffn Berg und los.. aber inzwischen les ich immer mehr von Regeln etc.. also, wo bekomm ich Infos her..


----------



## HITOMI (27. Oktober 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @hitomi : dein bike ist der hammer !!!! wollte mir mal das froggy zulegen .. aber deins ist auch super !! total geile farbe !! greez , k.



dankeschön 
ich bin auch super zufrieden damit - sowohl bergauf als auch bergab.
gehe auch gleich in den keller um noch ein paar neue teile dranzubastel 

warum hast du denn das froggy nicht gekauft?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Oktober 2009)

Dann pose ich halt auch mal:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2009)

@ surfmoe

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...e-konflikte-auf-dem-trail.253690.2.htm?skip=4

aber nicht den spaß verderben lassen


----------



## Bergradlerin (27. Oktober 2009)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Kann ich dir hinterherfahren?



Man folge den einschlägigen Spuren...   

Ich glaube, die DIMB hat ein relativ vollständiges Regelwerk. Ist halt je nach Bundesland unterschiedlich. Naja, und es gibt auch in BaWü Gegenden, da sollte man sich nicht erwischen lassen - und andere, in denen sich kein Mensch um zwei oder weniger Meter schert. Im Südschwarzwald ist es schwieriger, da ist einfach viel Verkehr im Wald. Im Mittel- oder Nordschwarzwald ist das Biken kein Thema.


----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2009)

stimmt!
In der "alten Heimat" auf der schwäbischen Albhat sich nie jemand beschwert. Ganz anders rund um Heidelberg. Da gibt es auch schon mal rabiate Wandereer, die einen mit ihren Nordic Walking Stöcken anfuchteln und mit ner Anzeige drohen.
Dabei bin ich doch immer ganz brav


----------



## trek 6500 (27. Oktober 2009)

@surfmoe : ..regeln sind dazu da , ,,,naja - du weisst schon . die meisten sind eh für´n arsch !! also : fahr einfach und hab spass ! 

wegen dem froggy : ...war dann doch zu kostspielig ....


----------



## Surfmoe (27. Oktober 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @surfmoe : ..regeln sind dazu da , ,,,naja - du weisst schon . die meisten sind eh für´n arsch !! also : fahr einfach und hab spass !
> 
> wegen dem froggy : ...war dann doch zu kostspielig ....



Jahaa.. aber ist ja schonmal gut, wenigstens ungefaehr zu wissen, wo man sich bewegt  

Das Froggy find ic hauch genial.. aber sooo teuer


----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2009)

@ Pfadfinderin

super Foto und tolle Gegend! wo ist das denn?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Oktober 2009)

@ Sylla
Eisjöchl Richtung Norden zur Lazinser Alm.


----------



## mtbbee (27. Oktober 2009)

Klasse Thread mit super Motiven 

leider gibts sehr wenige Bilder von mir im Fotoalbum, da ich die Kamera meistens einstecken habe ...

zur Abwechslung mal ein Rennradbild






und eines der wenigen auf dem mtb - Quali nicht so gut:


----------



## Deleted 61489 (27. Oktober 2009)

Von mir gibt's z.Zt. auch kein brauchbares MTB-Foto.
Daher ein Foto vom Schneckentreffen :

Taunusschnecke  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 trifft Vogesenschnecke 





Es ist übrigens ein kleines 26"-Rennrad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffiTycoon (27. Oktober 2009)

Viele Bilder habe ich auch nicht, dies hier ist von La Gomera in diesem Frühjahr. Leih-Bike und -Helm.


----------



## crashxl (27. Oktober 2009)

hi,

na ja , viel hab ich auch nicht...ausserdem find ich, dass das immer so bescheuert aussieht 

@taunusschnecke: das tierchen kommt mir bekannt vor. wo wart ihr denn??


----------



## Deleted 61489 (27. Oktober 2009)

@ crashxl
Das Treffen  fand in der Nähe von Saverne statt ... in welchem Kaff genau, weiß ich leider nicht mehr ... irgendwo auf der Strecke zwischen Neuwiller-les-Saverne und Eckartswiller.


----------



## ratte (27. Oktober 2009)

Dann reihe ich mich hier auch mal ein. 



 


Taunus bzw. Roadgap Winterberg


----------



## Surfmoe (27. Oktober 2009)

@ratte
Oahhh.. genial.. *staunmitoffenemmund*


----------



## Bergradlerin (27. Oktober 2009)

*Leckmichamarsch!!!*   

@Ratte, wie hoch war das denn? So hoch wie´s aussieht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffiTycoon (27. Oktober 2009)

WoW Ratte! Sieht richtig klasse aus.


----------



## starlit (27. Oktober 2009)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Kann ich dir hinterherfahren?
> 
> Btw. Wie erfahre ich von den ganzen Regeln?  Ich war da bisher relativ unbedarft.. ab innen Wald oder auffn Berg und los.. aber inzwischen les ich immer mehr von Regeln etc.. also, wo bekomm ich Infos her..



In Baden Württemberg z.B. gilt (noch) die sogenannte 2-M-Regel, das heißt, theoretisch darf frau nur auf Wegen fahren, die mindestens zwei Meter breit sind. Aber lass dich davon nicht allzu sehr beirren! Im Prinzip ist in BW alles, was Spaß macht, verboten. Machs einfach trotzdem, aber nehme immer Rücksicht auf andere Naturnutzer.

Ausführliche Informationen zum Thema gibt es auf der Homepage der Deutschen Inititiative Mountainbike www.dimb.de

Ein bisschen Werbung sei mir gestattet, schließlich bin ich seit dem Frühjahr die zweite Vorsitzende


----------



## apoptygma (27. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> *Leckmichamarsch!!!*
> 
> @Ratte, wie hoch war das denn? So hoch wie´s aussieht???




Genau das habe ich auch gerade gedacht und mich gefragt.....boahismirschlechtwennichdassehe 

Respekt


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Oktober 2009)

Prima, so viele schöne Bilder! So spektakuläre Fotos habe ich zwar nicht, hier aber mal ein paar Touren- und Rennbilder.

Im Teuto auf Tour, (wo man bislang ungehindert Trails fahren kann) : 









Urlaub im Allgäu:





und damit das kleine Weiße nicht zu kurz kommt, CC-Rennen in Oelde 2007:





Meine bessere Hälfte hat seit dem Wochenende eine nette digitale Spiegelreflexkamera, ich hoffe, dass es demnächst jede Menge gute Fotos gibt .

Grüße Tine


----------



## trek 6500 (27. Oktober 2009)

...la gomera scheint ja das absolute traum revier zu sein !!!! schade , dass ich mich nicht traue , in einen flieger zu steigen ....:-(((


----------



## Surfmoe (27. Oktober 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...la gomera scheint ja das absolute traum revier zu sein !!!! schade , dass ich mich nicht traue , in einen flieger zu steigen ....:-(((



Machmachmach.. ich hab auch Angst.. aber von so ner Scheissangst darf man sich doch nicht so coole Sachen vermiesen lassen.. 
Schonmal ein Seminar probiert?


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin früher sehr viel geflogen, aber nach einigen, ich sag mal vorsichtig: unangenehmen Erlebnissen will ich nicht mehr. Und mein WoMo will ja auch bewegt werden, gell?


----------



## jjules (28. Oktober 2009)

Sehr coole Pics Ladies...
@starlit, v.a. auf deinem 2. schauts gut technisch aus... war sicher ne interessante Stelle.

Hier noch was von mir.
Am schönsten find ich den Dreckbatzen auf der Linse rechts ;-)


----------



## Surfmoe (28. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich bin früher sehr viel geflogen, aber nach einigen, ich sag mal vorsichtig: unangenehmen Erlebnissen will ich nicht mehr. Und mein WoMo will ja auch bewegt werden, gell?



Stimmt und in Europa gibts ne Menge schoener Ziele.. aber trotzdem gar nimmer Fliegen.. neeneee.. geht schon allein wegen dem Surfen nicht..


----------



## darkie (28. Oktober 2009)

Ein paar Ladies gehn ja ganz schön ab!   Respect!

Hier mal mein Schatz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crashxl (28. Oktober 2009)

@ratte: einfach cool..wie lange hast Du dafür geübt??

zu der bw-regel: bis jetzt hat noch niemand gemeckert, als ich auf den kleineren Pfaden gefahren bin. Notfalls fährt man halt hinter einem Jogger oder hinter Wanderen her, weil diese keinen Platz machen und überholen nicht geht.
Einfach freundlich bleiben (manchmal hilft auch ein etwas schuldbewusster Gesichtausdruck )

In Frankreich (öh, im Elsass und den Vogesen) gilt eigentlich auch die 2m-Wege-Regel. Eigentlich, weil da eh niemand was sagt. Allerdings, kann es sein, dass in dem Naturreservat der Hochvogesen die Ranger durchaus sehr unfreundlich werden können. 
Und die Wildschweine nicht vom Weg gehen wollen..grummel....


----------



## Surfmoe (28. Oktober 2009)

Hmm okay, ich werd am WE mal Frankreich und die Schweiz testen..


----------



## Radlerin (28. Oktober 2009)

Schöne Threadidee, Insa!

Krasse Bilder hier von einigen.  Ich muss daheim auch mal nach einem Foto mit mir aufm Rad gucken - ist aber auf jeden Fall irgendwas Langweiliges aus Berlin und Umgebung. 

Den fettesten Respektpunkt von mir bekommt bislang Ratte für das zweite Bild - da wär ich ja schreiend wieder umgekehrt...

OT: Surfmoe, deine Seite ist klasse!


----------



## mtbbee (28. Oktober 2009)

zu Vogesen/Elsass: nächstes oder übernächstes Wochenende bin ich auch da und würde die MTBs mitnehmen. Kenne die Gegend bisher nur von der RR Seite her. Hat jemand Tipps (gerne auch via PM damit der schöne Thread nicht versaut wird) wo es in der Gegend interessant ist, gerne auch GPS Daten oder ähnliches.


----------



## mangolassi (28. Oktober 2009)

ratte hat defitiv einen besseren Fotografen verdient


----------



## bikebaehr (28. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal eins von mir:


----------



## trek 6500 (28. Oktober 2009)

..elsass infos würden mich auch interessieren !!! will ich im mai hin !!!


----------



## Deleted 61489 (28. Oktober 2009)

@ mtbbee
Wenn Du mir verrätst, wo Du hinfährst, schau ich mal ob ich dafür Tips/gps-Tracks habe und schick Dir 'ne PN.

@ trek 6500
Die Mittelvogesen sind mein Lieblingsgebiet dort und im April/Mai bin ich spätestens auch wieder da  
Bis dahin ist ja noch etwas Zeit für genaue Ortsbestimmung + Infos

@ crashxl
Auch bei den Bikern jenseits der Grenze habe ich noch keine Info über eine 2m-Regelung gefunden. Kannst Du mir bitte eine Quelle nennen? Ich kenne nur ein Hinweisschild mit der *Bitte*, diese zu benutzen - aber keine *Muss*-Regelung. Es führen auch viele ausgewiesene VTT-Strecken über die herrlichsten + schmalen Trails.

Btw:
Es gibt aber eine ganz andere _*Muss*_-Regelung für das (Rennrad-)Fahren auf öffentlichen Straßen:
Seit September 2008 müssen Radfahrer im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr außerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften generell eine Warnweste (in Gelb, Orange oder Rot) mit dem Kontrollzeichen EN471 mit sich führen.
Getragen werden muss die Weste bei Dunkelheit sowie Regen + Nebel auch tagsüber.
Wer keine Weste mit sich führt bzw. anhat, muss mit einem Bußgeld von mind. 35 Eur rechnen (irgendwo habe ich auch was von 90 Eur wie bei Autofahrern gelesen, finde das aber gerade nicht mehr).

Ansonsten sind die wenigen Wanderer, die man überhaupt trifft, sehr freundlich. Wildschweine habe ich noch nie gesehen ... nur ein Hirsch ist letzte Woche mal abends relativ nah vor meinem Auto über die Straße gewetzt


----------



## Radlerin (28. Oktober 2009)

bikebaehr: Schööönes Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Oktober 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> bikebaehr: Schööönes Bild!



Schau mal in ihr Fotoalbum!


----------



## Surfmoe (28. Oktober 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> bikebaehr: Schööönes Bild!



Auf jeden Fall...


----------



## mtbbee (28. Oktober 2009)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> @ mtbbee
> Wenn Du mir verrätst, wo Du hinfährst, schau ich mal ob ich dafür Tips/gps-Tracks habe und schick Dir 'ne PN.



gerne: eigentlich ists egal, da es für unser Mobil immer eine Standplatzmöglichkeit gibt, wir fahren hin wo es schön ist und wir ruhig stehen können. 
Mit dem Rennrad im Spätsommer war unsere Ausgangsbasis im Alsace Gebiet bei Dambach/Selestat/Colmar. 
Tipps, Tracks, Links wären super


----------



## Radlerin (28. Oktober 2009)

Danke für den Tipp, Chefin.

Bikebaehr: Sorry, aber ich muss mich mal in deinem Fotoalbum bedienen. Möglicherweise ist es OT, weil keine Frau drauf zu sehen ist (?), mir gerade egal. Wie geil ist das denn bitte?





Hammer!


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Oktober 2009)

Sag ich doch!


----------



## ratte (28. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> @Ratte, wie hoch war das denn? So hoch wie´s aussieht???


Absprunghöhe so etwa 3,50 - 4 m.


crashxl schrieb:


> @ratte: einfach cool..wie lange hast Du dafür geübt??


Zwischen dem Wunsch "Ich will jetzt springen lernen" und dem ersten Mal über das Ding lagen etwa neun Monate. 
Die Höhe ist letztlich nur noch Kopfsache, technisch ist es fast egal ob drei Treppenstufen oder das Roadgap.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich sag mal souverän: "Der Sprung ist nicht das Problem." Aber die Landung...


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (28. Oktober 2009)

mich auch mal mit einklink....
ich auf meiner ex möhre vom "neuen" gibts leider noch keine brauchbaren bilder


----------



## Surfmoe (28. Oktober 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, Chefin.
> 
> Bikebaehr: Sorry, aber ich muss mich mal in deinem Fotoalbum bedienen. Möglicherweise ist es OT, weil keine Frau drauf zu sehen ist (?), mir gerade egal. Wie geil ist das denn bitte?
> 
> ...




WO ist das??? Ungefähr? Bittebitte.. das ist sooo genial..


----------



## mtbbee (28. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich sag mal souverän: "Der Sprung ist nicht das Problem." Aber die Landung...



oach, runter kommen wir alle  - aber der Absprung - au wei - nee, nix für mich ist so als wenn ich vom 10m Turm ins Wasser springen müßte 


coole Bergbilder, nur weiter so .. her damit


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Oktober 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> aber der Absprung



*Der *tut noch nicht weh...


----------



## trek 6500 (28. Oktober 2009)

...super bilder !!!!! ich such auch nochmal ´n paar - grad langeweile ..))


----------



## crashxl (28. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

@taunusschnecke:
  Also ich wohne im Elsass (geografisch schon Vogesen) und hab das mit  der 2m-Regelung in einem franz. MTB-Magazin gelesen. Dort waren auch die entsprechenden Artikel (öh, Gesetze) aufgelistet. Bei Zeiten kann ich mal googlen. 
Ich war auch erstaunt, na ja, in Frankreich ist es halt so, es ist vieles "verboten" aber das interessiert keine Sau. In D ist weniger gesetzl. geregelt, dafür wedeln alle gleich mit einer Anzeige.

@ratte:
 9 Monate ist super cool. Ja, klar geht das..wenn man keine Höhenangst hat .


----------



## Ani (28. Oktober 2009)

Vinschgau im September 09, Weg vom Haselhof runter ins Tal (weiter oben ist dieser bekannte Mamorbruch, aber so weit hoch würd ichs nie schaffen, hab hier schon mit nem Bikeshuttle die halbe Höhe abgekürzt  )





Tour bei den "Anaberger-Böden", sehr empfehlenswert, hat echt Spass gemacht.





Wanderweg 30a von der Naturnseralm runter, auf der Alm war viel los aber auf dem Weg ins Tal sind wir dann keinem einzigen Wanderer mehr begegnent.

Ich weiß gar nicht wieso immer so ein Theater mit x-Meter Regelungen und Wegsperrungen etc gemacht wird  Klar, grad in so Urlaubsgegenden gibts meist ein paar sehr stark von Wanderern frequentierte Wege, aber wenn man sich davon fernhält, schon ein paar Meter hinter den Hauptwegen begegnet man dann doch oft keinem einzigen Wanderer mehr.


----------



## Radlerin (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss da mal als Wanderer was zu sagen. Im Sommer mach ich immer Wanderurlaub in den Alpen. Da begegnen mir naturgemäß auch oft Radfahrer. Also nun ja, möglicherweise verhalte ich mich als eine, die selbst oft Rad fährt, anders, aber wenn die Radler kommen, geh ich halt kurz zur Seite, lass sie vorbei - das dauert selbst bei mehreren normalerweise keine Minute - und gehe dann weiter. Fertig. Was manch Wanderer da so schlimm dran findet, versteh ich nicht. Meist grüß ich noch alle, die grüßen nett zurück, ich halte den Radlern auch schon mal irgendwelche "Viehtore" auf... Es geht doch irgendwie alles auch in nett. Ich fand es bislang jedes Mal sehr entspannt. Zumal ich es als Wanderer ja selten eilig habe...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Oktober 2009)

@ Ani:
Ist das der 4er runter auf dem 1. Bild? Der scheint ja ein echtes "Must" zu sein. Ostern lag da leider noch Schnee. 
Weißt du zufällig die Wegnummer von Bild Nr. 2? Das sieht super aus, den will ich auch fahren! Oder hättest du evtl. einen GPS-Track oder einen link dazu?
Dank dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (29. Oktober 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Ich muss da mal als Wanderer was zu sagen. Im Sommer mach ich immer Wanderurlaub in den Alpen. Da begegnen mir naturgemäß auch oft Radfahrer. Also nun ja, möglicherweise verhalte ich mich als eine, die selbst oft Rad fährt, anders, aber wenn die Radler kommen, geh ich halt kurz zur Seite, lass sie vorbei - das dauert selbst bei mehreren normalerweise keine Minute - und gehe dann weiter. Fertig. Was manch Wanderer da so schlimm dran findet, versteh ich nicht. Meist grüß ich noch alle, die grüßen nett zurück, ich halte den Radlern auch schon mal irgendwelche "Viehtore" auf... Es geht doch irgendwie alles auch in nett. Ich fand es bislang jedes Mal sehr entspannt. Zumal ich es als Wanderer ja selten eilig habe...



 

Ich habe eigentlich keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Wanderern. Bin halt immer superfreundlich, grüße nett und bedanke mich überschwenglich. Ja, ich weiß: Schleimer! Ja, schon. Aber es nützt!


----------



## mtbbee (29. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Wanderern. Bin halt immer superfreundlich, grüße nett und bedanke mich überschwenglich. Ja, ich weiß: Schleimer! Ja, schon. Aber es nützt!




naja, ich mache auch beides: wandern und Radfahren ... aber es gibt eben solche und solche Radfahrer und auch Wanderer: Wanderer die bewußt mit Ihren Stöckern fuchteln oder Radfahrer die runter prechen und die Steine fliegen lassen. Rücksichtslosigkeit gibts überall: bei den Autofahrer die einem kurz vor denm Vorbeifahren die Tür öffnen, Gassigeher die ihren Hund bewußt in Richtung Rad laufen lassen, Radfahrer die an den Hunden knapp und viel zu schnell vorbei fahren - ach, da gibt es soviele Beispiele ... aber mit Rücksicht auf beiden Seiten (Gassigeher sind immer überrascht wenn ich mich beim Vorbeifahren bedanke oder auch anhalte um Hundi zu streicheln) klappts gemeinsammes Sporttreiben gut.


----------



## scylla (29. Oktober 2009)

Die meisten sind in der Tat recht nett, oder maulen zumindest nicht, wenn sie einen vorbei lassen. Aber immer wieder hat man halt auch unerfreuliche Erlebnisse. So dieses Frühjahr bei Neunkirchen in Hessen (wo *keine* 2m-Regel gilt): Auf nem recht schmalen verblockten Trail durch den Wald begegne ich einem älteren Herren. Ich bremse recht weit hinter ihm (wie ich das immer mache... man will ja den armen Fußgängern keinen Schreck einjagen) und versuche mich durchaus nett bemerkbar machen so was wie "Hallo, dürfte ich vielleicht kurz vorbei". Er dreht sich um und grummelt irgend was, geht aber nicht zur Seite, obwohl es an der Stelle durchaus gut möglich wäre. Also setzte ich den Fuß auf den Boden und rolle langsam hinter ihm her. Schließlich wird es ihm doch zu blöd, und er geht auf die Seite, allerdings nicht ohne auf diese "unverschämte Drecksbande auf Rädern" zu schimpfen. Als ich dann Gas gebe um vorbeizufahren sehe ich aus den Augenwinkeln, wie er versucht, mir seinen Wander-Stock in die Speichen zu dreschen . Gott sei Dank war ich zu schnell vorbei.

So was ist zwar die Ausnahme, aber wenns einem passiert, gibt es einem doch zu Denken über seine Mitmenschen


----------



## starlit (29. Oktober 2009)

scylla schrieb:
			
		

> ...So was ist zwar die Ausnahme, aber wenns einem passiert, gibt es einem doch zu Denken über seine Mitmenschen



So sind sie halt, die Deutschen (die Schweizer oder Österreicher sind auch nicht anders) 
Wie oft habe ich mir schon anhören dürfen "hier darf man *eigentlich* nicht fahren!"

Da sind die Italiener doch viel entspannter: am Comer See wirst du als Mountainbikerin nicht verteufelt , sondern angefeuert mit "Forza, forza" und bewundert "madre mio", wenn du dich in vermeintlich unfahrbarem Gelände bewegst...


----------



## mtbbee (29. Oktober 2009)

Wir haben in unserem letzten Rennradurlaub einen Abstecher nach Spanien gemacht, erst war ich total skeptisch ob ich auf spanischen Starssen mit dem Leben davon komme - aber welch ein Vorurteil - ich nehem alles zurück - soviel Rücksicht (jedenfalls in Nordspanien) habe ich noch nie erlebt. Selbst auf breiteren Strassen hat sich niemand vorbei gedrängelt sondern erst wenn die Autofahrer 110%ig sicher waren dass niemand entgegen kommt, haben sie überholt. Kroatien/Slowenien ähnlich, aber die Nordspaniener waren die Krönung. Italien, jedenfalls auf den Strassen, gehts teilweise eng zu, in Bayern kanns Dir passieren, dass Dir trotzdem kurz vor der Feldwegkreuzung ein Traktor auf die Strasse fährt oder Dich knapp überholt und der Hänger Dich fast tangiert (alles nicht nur 1x erlebt).

@scylla, das sind die tollen Stockerlebnisse, die ich auch schon hatte, obwohl ich mich wirklich vorsichtig rangetastet habe. Ist zum Glück wie bei Dir noch gut ausgegangen.


----------



## Radlerin (29. Oktober 2009)

starlit schrieb:


> Da sind die Italiener doch viel entspannter: am Comer See wirst du als Mountainbikerin nicht verteufelt , sondern angefeuert mit "Forza, forza" und bewundert "madre mio", wenn du dich in vermeintlich unfahrbarem Gelände bewegst...



Hehe, ich hab auch mal auf einem etwas steileren Wegstück einer Gruppe Radfahrern so ein Kuhgitter aufgehalten (wofür ich selbstverständlich von allen lächelnden Dank geerntet habe - so ich das auf den schmerzverzehrten Gesichtern richtig interpretiert habe ). Der letzte schniefte der Gruppe ein wenig hinterher, sah schon sehr nach Schnappatmung aus. Den hab ich dann mit einem herzlichen "hopp hopp hopp" angefeuert - fand er lustig, hat ihm aber nicht direkt weitergeholfen.  

Mit dem Wanderstock gen Speichen zielen geht ja wohl mal gar nicht!


----------



## bikebaehr (29. Oktober 2009)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> WO ist das??? Ungefähr? Bittebitte.. das ist sooo genial..



Also, das ist nicht "off topic", der kleine Punkt in der Mitte bin ich!!
Location: Goldsee**** am Stilfser Joch.
Weiter nach unten wirds weniger "flowig", da sind doch viele Stellen, wo die meisten absteigen müssen.
Zum Wandern aber der Traum!

Aber das war auch schön:




St. Martin Trails im Vinschgau


----------



## Fie (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

sehr sehr beeindruckende Bilder. Da könnte ich im Leben nie mithalten. Meinen Respekt!
Bei euren Bikes fallen mir die Augen raus.

Ich fahre grad fast täglich 22km, damit ich wenigstens mal eine Grundkondition bekomme.
Dann noch das richtige Rad und ich wäre glücklich. 

Grüßle

Micha )ela(


----------



## Radlerin (29. Oktober 2009)

So - immerhin, ein altes Bild hab ich schon mal gefunden... "im Einsatz" ist zwar relativ, aber immerhin: Ich bin drauf (ganz links) und mit Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (29. Oktober 2009)

Und hier noch eins von meinem letzten Einsatz in Wickede...


----------



## Ani (29. Oktober 2009)

@ Pfadfinderin, das auf dem ersten bild ist nicht der vierer (der nah bei der latscher alm startet), sondern oberhalb von Göflan auf dem "Nörderberg", wir sind da gefahren 1,2 und 17, es müsste wohl zwei sein. In so einer Tourenbeschreibung stand: erst 2 nach Wieben und dann einen gaaaanz tollen Waalweg zur 17 rüber... ja den Waalweg haben wir aber trotz einheimischer Hilfe nicht gefunden :\ war trotzdem gut. 

Das zweite Bild ist von der Annaberger Böden-Tour, einer eher kurzen Tour. Einfach bis zum Schloss Annabrg und daran vorbei, dann auf den Wanderweg 7 abbiegen und auf den "Böden" dann nicht dem 7ener ins Tal folgen (soll extrem ruppig sein), sondern Schwenk auf den 5er/Panoramaweg Richtung Goldrain. Wenn man an einem Tor ankommt nicht den Pfad runter ins Tal nehmen, sondern durchs Tor, auf dem Panoramaweg bleiben runter zum Wasserfall (zugegebenermaßen ist das die einzige Stelle dort, die so steinig ist, der Rest der Tour ist sehr flowig). 

Das Bild von bikebaehr müsste auch auf dem 7., oder zumindest ganz da in der Nähe sein, alles in allem super Gegend dort 


gibt aber schon echt lustige wanderer. zur naturnser alm haben wir mit einer gondel abgekürzt super kleines dingen, siehe hier:




da wir mit unserer 6leute-truppe nicht in eine gondel gepasst hätten mussten wir uns auf 3 aufteilen. in der ersten gondel war einer meiner kollegen mit seinem rad und 4 wanderer und eine dame hat ihn die komplette fahrzeit vollgequasselt wieso er dann jetzt hier die gondel hochnimmt und nicht selber hochstrampelt, bliblablub, geredet in einer tour. die gegenfrage wieso sie denn bitte hochfährt und nicht hochwandert fand sie dann aber gar nicht lustig


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. Oktober 2009)

Ani schrieb:


> (...) eine dame hat ihn die komplette fahrzeit vollgequasselt wieso er dann jetzt hier die gondel hochnimmt und nicht selber hochstrampelt, bliblablub, geredet in einer tour. die gegenfrage wieso sie denn bitte hochfährt und nicht hochwandert fand sie dann aber gar nicht lustig



Sehr hilfreich in solchen Situationen: iPod & Co!


----------



## teekillja (30. Oktober 2009)

WOW!! Tolle Fotos hier, wirklich beeindruckend!! Wollte auch eins dazu beitragen, bin aber irgendwie zu blöd, dieses zwischen den Text zu platzieren. Na, das werde ich noch üben.
Mit so wundervollen Bergen kann ich hier in Berlin nicht dienen. Ich reiß aber auch ohne diese meine Kilometer pro Tag runter. Im Moment ca . 20 hin zur Arbeit und und etwas über 20 zurück nach Hause. Im Sommer werdens schon meistens mehr. Da ich schon "in die Jahre" gekommen bin, muss ich was für meine Fitness tun. Was liegt da näher, als ein langer Weg zur Arbeit?!! Einige Freunde/Kollegen halten mich zwar für bekloppt---da steh ich drüber  Obwohl, im Moment kostet es mal wieder viel Überwindung, sich morgens in  Kälte und Dunkelheit aufs Fully zu schwingen und nicht zum Auto zu greifen. Aber....der nächste Frühling kommt bestimmt!!! 
In diesem Sinne.....Grüße aus dem kalten Berlin


----------



## Surfmoe (30. Oktober 2009)

teekillja schrieb:


> Im Moment ca . 20 hin zur Arbeit und und etwas über 20 zurück nach Hause. Im Sommer werdens schon meistens mehr.


Na das find ich auch beeindruckend... 


teekillja schrieb:


> Obwohl, im Moment kostet es mal wieder viel Überwindung, sich morgens in  Kälte und Dunkelheit aufs Fully zu schwingen und nicht zum Auto zu greifen. Aber....der nächste Frühling kommt bestimmt!!!



Mich auch.. ich hab zwar nur 6 km, aber dafuer das ganze gespickt mit vielen tollen Anstiegen. Unter 20 Minuten komm ich mit meiner Stadtmoehre nie hin.. Aber immerhin, ich hab kein Auto und es bliebe nur der Bus.. und wenn ich den nehmen soll, dann fahr ich lieber Rad..


----------



## teekillja (30. Oktober 2009)

@Surfmoe
ich würde auch eher mein Rad durch den Schnee schleppen, als ins Auto zu steigen. Der Straßenverkehr hier in Berlin ist zum Abgewöhnen!!!
:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfmoe (30. Oktober 2009)

teekillja schrieb:


> @Surfmoe
> ich würde auch eher mein Rad durch den Schnee schleppen, als ins Auto zu steigen. Der Straßenverkehr hier in Berlin ist zum Abgewöhnen!!!
> :kotz:



Ja, GEnf ist eigentlich die perfekte Radfahrerstadt (bis auf die Berge). Die Entfernungen sind saukurz.. und meistens gibts ganz gut Wege.
Ich versteh auch nie, wie Leute sich fuer 20 Minuten ins Auto setzen und dann den ganzen Weg (!!!!!!!!) im Stau stehen, anstatt bei strahlendem Sonnenschein in der gleichen Zeit (oder weniger) mit dem Rad anzukommen.. und dann Abends ins Fitnessstudio oder so.. 
Andere beschweren sich, dass der Bus so voll ist.. ob wie jemand mti dem Auto mitnehmen koennte.. Mein Vorschlag: Fahr mit dem Rad, Antwort: zu kalt, zu unfit blubbbbber


----------



## trek 6500 (31. Oktober 2009)

..so, heut - geiles wetter - schöne tour in der wetterau gemacht .fein war`s !!! ))))))


----------



## Bettina (1. November 2009)

OT: @trek 6500
Du fährst ohne Helm? 
Das kann ich mir noch nicht mal auf dem Weg zum Bäcker mehr vorstellen. Da fühle ich mich nackt und hilflos...

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. November 2009)

Hallo, hab leider nicht so tolle Fotos, mein Freund ist halt kein Superfotograf. Das hier geht so, war im April dieses Jahres im Spessart auf dem Eselsweg.

@ratte: oh frau, ich würde mir bei sowas freihändig in die Hose sch...!
Mein erster und bis jetzt auch letzter Bikeparkbesuch endete vor 8 Wochen mit ein paar Knochenbrüchen, einer Rettungswagenfahrt und nem Krankenhausaufenthalt. Darf immer noch nicht aufs Radl. Ich mach dass nie wieder....mit nem Racefully. Im Nachhinein betrachtet, ne saublöde Idee, aber wenn man am Ende einer schönen Trailtour zufällig an sowas vorbeikommt...., es hat halt gejuckt. Zum Glück ist das Radl ohne Schäden geblieben.
Die Fotos von diesem kurzen Ischgl-Urlaub (ohne die Sturzbilder) nehm ich ins Fotoalbum, wenn ich wieder vor meinem eigenen Rechner sitze.

@alle: weiter so! Schön, dass es endlich nen Thread nur für Mädels (und ältere Damen ) gibt.


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. November 2009)

Ein Foto von heute. Trotz Chemo musste ich aufs neue Bike - naja, bei _dem _ genialen Spätherbstwetter!  

Seht Ihr diesen Pfosten auf der Ideallinie kurz vor dem Wasserhindernis? Das Ding macht mir wirklich Sorge. Wenn ich also eines Tages von meiner Hausrunde nicht zurückkomme, gibt´s vermutlich gerade Ochs am Spieß...


----------



## trek 6500 (1. November 2009)

@bettina  : ... nur auf anspruchslosen strecken , sonst auch mit ...


----------



## teekillja (1. November 2009)

@Bergradlerin:
So ne Hausrunde hätt ich auch gerne! Bin noch, hier in Berlin, auf de Suche nach Ähnlichem. Na ja, ich bin zumindest froh, dass wir wenigstens genügend Wälder und ich ausreichend Platz für lange Touren habe.  zu Deinem neuen Bike und alles Gute für Dich!


----------



## crashxl (1. November 2009)

@bergradlerin: mhh, kann man den Pfosten nicht einfach rausziehen? Oder mit Schaumstoff umwickeln?? 
Na ja..aber Herausforderungen müssen sein...


----------



## apoptygma (1. November 2009)

crashxl schrieb:


> Na ja..aber Herausforderungen müssen sein...



Hm, aber HERAUSpfriemeln einer Eisenstangen aus den dann erzeugten neuen Körperöffnungen wohl eher nicht *grusel


----------



## Female (2. November 2009)

Schöne Bilder, Ladies!
Da mach ich doch auch gleich mit:






Wallis / CH





Engadin / CH





Bike Attack 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfmoe (2. November 2009)

Schoene Trails und schoene Bilder.. 
Ich muss meinem Freund noch zeigen so coole von mir zu machen.. und ich brauch nen Fullface, alleine schon, damit alle meine Haare in den Helm koennen und nicht doof aussehen


----------



## Votec Tox (2. November 2009)

Bin echt beeindruckt von den vielen Photos hier, Sprünge aus 4m Höhe, Bike attack etc. Respekt!
Um nicht weiterhin so anonym hier unterwegs zu sein auch von mir zwei Bildchen, allerdings weit harmloser!


Hier mit meinem "kleinen Schwarzen":
Da heißt es viel üben, habe es erst ein paar Wochen und aller Anfang ist schwer. (Aber man kann prima zu Hause auf der Loggia damit "auf der Stelle stehen" üben )






Und das "Faultier" mit dem weißen Biorad im Sessellift Flims:





Grüße!


----------



## apoptygma (2. November 2009)

Ich komm mir als Marathon-Pussie hier langsam klein und unwürdig vor 

Respekt Mädels......


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. November 2009)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Hier mit meinem "kleinen Schwarzen"



Was ist denn das genau? 24" nehme ich an. Und der Rahmen?


----------



## trek 6500 (2. November 2009)

@apoptygma : ...was soll ich da als leicht freeride orientierte touren fahrerin erst sagen - ab er ich schäm´mich net !!jedem so  , wie´s spass macht !! ))))


----------



## apoptygma (2. November 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @apoptygma : ...was soll ich da als leicht freeride orientierte touren fahrerin erst sagen - ab er ich schäm´mich net !!jedem so  , wie´s spass macht !! ))))



Ich bin ja nicht einmal ansatzweise leicht Freeride-Orientiert


----------



## Votec Tox (2. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Was ist denn das genau? 24" nehme ich an. Und der Rahmen?



Es ist ein Adamant 20 Zoll. Habe auch die 26 Zoll Trialräder probiert, fühlte mich auf beiden Größen wohl, aber was heißt das schon als Anfänger, da weiß man eh noch nicht auf was es eigentlich ankommt.
Habe das 20 Zoll Rädchen genommen, da es besser in mein Auto paßt, muß Nichts abbauen, kann es einfach reinstellen und somit nutze ich es auch.

Hier kannst Du besser sehen, daß es nur 20 Zoll Räder sind:





Aber leider kann ich noch nix außer auf der Stelle zu stehen. Einer aus dem Forum wohnt auch in meinem Ort und hat mir schon mal gezeigt wie man die Räder versetzt - das übe ich nun ... 

Grüße!


----------



## jjules (2. November 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nicht einmal ansatzweise leicht Freeride-Orientiert



ich fand bis vor etwa nem Jahr jede noch so kleine wurzel schrecklich.....
Wie gut dass sich das ändert! Aber mit Freeride hab ich auch noch nix am Hut.. aber wer weiß!!


----------



## apoptygma (2. November 2009)

jjules schrieb:


> ich fand bis vor etwa nem Jahr jede noch so kleine wurzel schrecklich.....
> Wie gut dass sich das ändert! Aber mit Freeride hab ich auch noch nix am Hut.. aber wer weiß!!



Ich mein mit Freeride ja auch eher, das ich keine Notwendigkeit für mich darin sehe 40%ige Gefällen runterzustürzen und über Bäume zu hüpfen oder von 1m Stufen zu purzeln  Ich guck da gern zu, kein Dingen und habe vor jedem Respekt, der dat kann und Spaß dran hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfmoe (2. November 2009)

Abflug bei der letzten TOur vom Col de Balme.. ich weiss nicht wie, aber ich bin wirklich so gefallen bzw. gelandet... mussten nur den Rucksack abnehmen, weil da die Cam drinwar.. Am TAg drauf hats an der Saleve dann meinen Freund erwischt... bäuchlings gelandet.. sah auch lustig aus.. Ende vom Lied.. der andere besorgt, der "Gefallene" lacht sich schlapp


----------



## trek 6500 (2. November 2009)

@female : ...auf dem 2. photo hast du knie schoner von o`nea l oder 661 an - taugen die was ???? passform bei relativ dünnen waden ? rutschen sie während der fahrt ? DANKE !!!gruss, kati


----------



## Female (3. November 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @female : ...auf dem 2. photo hast du knie schoner von o`nea l oder 661 an - taugen die was ???? passform bei relativ dünnen waden ? rutschen sie während der fahrt ? DANKE !!!gruss, kati



Hi Kati

Das sind die Kyle Strait von 661.
Ich trage sie sogar in Grösse M, weil ich spontan neue brauchte und keine in S mehr da waren. Obwohl ein klitzkleines bisschen zu gross rutschen sie überhaupt nicht (auch beim pedalieren) und mittlerweile fahre ich fast nur noch mit denen.
Bei dünnen Waden wird dir vermutlich die Grösse S gut passen.

Grüessli, Steffi


----------



## trek 6500 (5. November 2009)

...:-(..dauerregen - wenig mit bike-einsatz ... grummel ....


----------



## Echinopsis (5. November 2009)

Das Wochenende steht vor der Tür und das Wetter ist zum  
Also genau das richtige um auf dem Sofa zu hocken und im Netz rumzusuchen oder in Fotos aus der letzten Saison zu stöbern.

Langenberg-Marathon Anfang Oktober, da war's auch kühl und nass





Gruß Tine


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (6. November 2009)

Klasse Bilder!!!!
Habe leider auch oft die Kamera in der Tasche, aber gerade noch ein Foto von mir mit Big Hit gefunden, weitere folgen bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (6. November 2009)

sehr nettes bild !!!    ...nochmal eins von meinem lieblingsbike und mir - mit wenig action ...


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. November 2009)

Fachfrage: Welche Vorbaulänge habt Ihr an Euren Bergab-Bikes?


----------



## Foxie (7. November 2009)

Saalbach X-Line




Saalbach Blue Line


----------



## mangolassi (7. November 2009)

45-50 mm bei kleinster Rahmenhöhe und 1,76m 
das Foto von echinopsis hat was


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. November 2009)

Klasse Fotos, Saalbach war ich dieses Jahr auch!

@Bergradlerin: Fahre mein Big Hit in Rahmengröße M und habe noch einen Vorbau mit 60mm/8° montiert. Will aber mal nen kürzeren antesten, habe das Bike erst seit zwei Monaten und probiere noch, wie es am besten passt. 
Das Zesty fahre ich in Rahmengröße S mit Originalvorbau (hat 90mm). Den Franzosen habe ich übrigens auch schon durch den Bikepark gescheucht (unter anderem dieses Jahr in Saalbach und Leogang).


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. November 2009)

Da hilft auch kein Bunny-Hop mehr  
(Ist auch in Saalbach)


----------



## trek 6500 (8. November 2009)

..hab am nicolai einen 90er dran - fahr aber auch keine krassen sachen - eher touren orientiert - da ist der 90er perfekt ...


----------



## mountymaus (8. November 2009)

Bei Weitem nicht so spektakulär...
Wir sind wieder heil zu Hause angekommen und mein Jubiumbau hat alles gemeistert...
Es war eine schöne Runde von 24km mit ca. 480hm.


Erst ein kleiner knackiger Anstieg, der durch eine Schafherde verwüstet wurde ...





Dann zur Belohnung der Grenzsteinweg, klein aber fein und mit ein paar Wurzeln... zum Spaß haben


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. November 2009)

puh mit euren Abfahrten kann ich nicht ganz mithalten, aber ich fahre ja erst seit 1,5 Jahren  Hier mal was vom September:

Am Gardasee, Abfahrt vom Tremalzo 






ebenfalls:





Auch am Gardasee:





Und das hier war auf Elba im Juni


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. November 2009)

Gardasee, Elba, hört sich gut an und sieht gut aus!
Fahre auch erst seit Mai 2008.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (9. November 2009)

Das Bild war zu groß, um es hier hochzuladen... --> Klick!

Nein, das Bild an sich ist nicht wirklich spektakulär. Aber achtet mal auf das, was da im Hintergrund zu sehen ist...


----------



## Fie (9. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Das Bild war zu groß, um es hier hochzuladen... --> Klick!
> 
> Nein, das Bild an sich ist nicht wirklich spektakulär. Aber achtet mal auf das, was da im Hintergrund zu sehen ist...



Der Himmel?  

Nein nein, der hängende Traktor. Sieht cool aus.

Wer ist denn die Frau auf dem Bike?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (12. November 2009)

Hey Ladies
Leider gibt es kein Foto, aber dank des Winterpokals bin ich gestern mit dem Bike im Nieselregen von der Arbeit nach Hause und heute morgen im dunkeln wieder hin. 

Man, da hab ich es meinem Schweinehund aber gezeigt


----------



## Jennfa (12. November 2009)

Schöne Bilder hier ! Dann will ich auch mal :










Grüße Jenna


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. November 2009)

unter solchen Bedingungen sieht ein rosa Rad mal ziemlich cool aus


----------



## Jennfa (12. November 2009)

Hehe danke *rotwerd*! Ich wollte halt ne besondere Farbe, schon was mädchenhaftes und provokantes, aber ohne Blümchen !


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. November 2009)

Ein *rosa *Bergabradl, von einem Mädel geprügelt!?!? Himmel, wie cool ist _das _denn???   

Das ist was für Bike2bfree, sie liebäugelt gerade mit einem rosa Querfeldeinradl...


----------



## Echinopsis (12. November 2009)

Hut ab, schicke Bikes und tolle Bilder! Die Downhillstrecke in Merxhausen bin ich vor ein paar Jahren beim Jedermann-Downhill im Rahmen der Challenge4MTB auch mal runtergeiert. Unser Vereinsschrauber hatte für mich extra ein Bike mitgebracht. Leider hatte die Blitzbirne das Teil nicht komplett montiert und eine Vorderradbremse eingepackt, die nicht an die Gabel passte. Also musste ich mit meinem ollen CC-Hardtail mit 80mm-Judy und V-Brakes da runter. Das war mein erster und letzter Ausflug in den Solling-Funpark (okay, beim alljährlichen Warm Up-Marathon geht's auch über ein kurzes Teilstück der Strecke). Ich muß mal sehen, ob ich die Fotos noch finde.

Gruß Tine


----------



## Jennfa (12. November 2009)

Oh wie ärgerlich ...dann musste da nochmal mit nem passenden Bike runter. Die Strecke wurde wohl auch abgeändert, ich war zum ersten Mal da. Es geht jetzt ein ganzes Stück durch den Wald mit kleinen Sprüngen und zwei Steinfeldern. Hat irre spaß gemacht, außerdem hab ich da endlich mal ein paar Mädels getroffen , bei uns bike ich fast immer mit den Jungs .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (15. November 2009)

Manchmal kann man an Orten üben, die sonst keine Schwierigkeiten bereithalten. Oder Hindernisse...  

Hier gibt´s das Bild dazu. 

(Ganz am Rande gefragt: Warum sind meine Bilder eigentlich immer zu groß zum Hochladen?! Ihr ladet doch auch nicht gerade kleine Fotos hoch?  ).


----------



## bestmove (15. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Manchmal kann man an Orten üben, die sonst keine Schwierigkeiten bereithalten. Oder Hindernisse...
> 
> Hier gibt´s das Bild dazu.
> 
> (Ganz am Rande gefragt: Warum sind meine Bilder eigentlich immer zu groß zum Hochladen?! Ihr ladet doch auch nicht gerade kleine Fotos hoch?  ).







Ich war mal so frei  du musst die Bilder mit einem entsprechenden Grafikprogramm "webtauglich" machen. Kannst dir das Bild in deinen Bereich kopieren, ich lösche es spätestens morgen wieder.


----------



## ZeFlo (15. November 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich war mal so frei  du musst die Bilder mit einem entsprechenden Grafikprogramm "webtauglich" machen. Kannst dir das Bild in deinen Bereich kopieren, ich lösche es spätestens morgen wieder.




entweder das, oder deutlich einfacher. 
du lädst deine bilder einfach in mtb-news.de bildergalerie. auf den link fotos unter deinem avatar klicken, dort auf *meine seite*, *album erstellen*, anschliessend bilder hochladen. 
in meinem fall sieht das so aus ...

ciao
flo


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. November 2009)

Danke!  

Jetzt isses immerhin schon mal in meinem Album. Aber der bescheidene T-Mobile-Stick bricht immer wieder die Verbindung ab... Und DSL ist heute tot.


----------



## trek 6500 (17. November 2009)

...krieg ´die grossen bilder auch net rein ... egal - dann mal wieder 3 kleine ))


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. November 2009)

Klein ist doch eh viel besser, dauert nich so lang zum Laden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (18. November 2009)

..des stimmt ....


----------



## 1000grad (19. November 2009)

Hier bin ich; war ne Mehrtagestour, deswegen der fette Rucksack:






Am vorbeirascheln:






Und noch ein After-Action-Bild (war meine erste Ausfahrt mit den Klickies):






Und damit das nicht mehr so oft passiert, üb ich hier fleißig das Stehen:






LG die Liz


----------



## mountymaus (20. November 2009)

Heute bei herrlichem Wetter, leider allein unterwegs somit kein Bild mit mir in Action... 
Da musste ich einfach mal "pausieren" um die Aussicht zu genießen...






Ups, STAU!!! Die nette Dame der Tiere sagte nur:"Einfach weiterfahren, die gehen schon an die Seite..."


----------



## Nuala (20. November 2009)

Lenzerheide- nur Frauen... was für ein Spaß mit den Bergab-Mädels!

Und dann noch mal ein "Solo" auf der Toblerone in Aachen


----------



## HITOMI (22. November 2009)

Nuala schrieb:


> Lenzerheide- nur Frauen... was für ein Spaß mit den Bergab-Mädels!



Spaß hat's gemacht


----------



## KrissiRu (23. November 2009)

Hey Mädels!

Dann trag ich auch mal was bei 

Filthy Trails in Belgien vor 2 Wochen... Klasse Bild, hab ich darum auch gleich zu meinem Profilbild auserkoren 




Gardasee im August... War seeehr heiß unter der Montur...




LG, 
Krissi


----------



## Jennfa (23. November 2009)

Schöne Bilder, den Oberkörperschutz hab ich auch !


----------



## jjules (23. November 2009)

Sehr geil Mädelz...
nehmt ihr mich mal mit und zeigt mir wie man soooo was fährt??


----------



## trek 6500 (23. November 2009)

.....da fehlt ja nu´nur noch miss  besoffski ....hicks ....


----------



## Speedbullit (24. November 2009)

hier mal was von meiner frau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (24. November 2009)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Treppe kenn ich doch.
Ist die kurz vor ganz unten in Gimmeldingsbumms. 

Schicke Bilder, lob an die Frau 

Hab auch noch eins vom gleichen Revier


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (24. November 2009)

Beeindruckende Bilder! 
Kenne keine anderen Frauen, die es auch Bergab krachen lassen. Aber schön zu wissen, das es sie gibt.


----------



## trek 6500 (24. November 2009)

@bullit : klasse bilder !!!!!


----------



## stysfuby73 (2. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoller gewesen für den Zweck eine Benutzergruppe einzurichten? Die waren mal genau für solche Randbedingungen geschaffen.


----------



## 0815p (2. Dezember 2009)

mei schätzla in la palma





[/URL][/IMG]

und eins von serfaus





[/URL][/IMG]

und eins von südtirol





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. Dezember 2009)




----------



## trek 6500 (3. Dezember 2009)

...momentan gar net im einsatz - eitrige rachen entzündung - echt vom feinsten - nicht reden , schlucken , essen , pennen  - naja - zum . sehr wenig von allem ... und ans  biken noch sicher 10 tage nicht zu denken ... so ein scheiss !!! :-(


----------



## Surfmoe (3. Dezember 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...momentan gar net im einsatz - eitrige rachen entzündung - echt vom feinsten - nicht reden , schlucken , essen , pennen  - naja - zum . sehr wenig von allem ... und ans  biken noch sicher 10 tage nicht zu denken ... so ein scheiss !!! :-(



Aua.. gute Besserung...


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Dezember 2009)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1000grad (13. Dezember 2009)

zwar keine downhill-action, aber immerhin im schnee:


----------



## Schneeflocke (13. Dezember 2009)

So ein trübes Wetter heute... Daher ein paar Bilder vom letzten Sommer:













Viele Grüße,
Jeannette


----------



## Female (15. Dezember 2009)

Schni-, Schna-, Schnowdownhill.


----------



## Schneeflocke (15. Dezember 2009)

@Female
Cooles Pic
Was für Reifen fährst du im Schnee?


----------



## Female (15. Dezember 2009)

Da hatte ich noch den Swampthing drauf, weil ich nicht zum wechseln gekommen bin. Normalerweise fahre ich im Schnee aber den Wetscream.


----------



## mangolassi (15. Dezember 2009)

@female
Trittst du den Wetscream etwa den Berg hoch? Oder fährt ein Bähnle? Wo bist du denn da unterwegs?

edit: ich hab auch noch ein Bild vom letzten Winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Female (15. Dezember 2009)

mangolassi schrieb:


> @female
> Trittst du den Wetscream etwa den Berg hoch? Oder fährt ein Bähnle? Wo bist du denn da unterwegs?
> 
> edit: ich hab auch noch ein Bild vom letzten Winter



Ja, den Wetscream trete ich auch schon mal bergauf.  Allerdings versuche ich es zu vermeiden. 
Da sind wir am A**** der Welt irgendwo in der Schweiz unterwegs. Da wir dieselbe Streck hoch mussten wie wir runterkamen, haben wir allerdings geschoben.


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Dezember 2009)

1000grad schrieb:


> zwar keine downhill-action, aber immerhin im schnee:



mich friert´s! ist das oberhalb altlobeda?


----------



## 1000grad (15. Dezember 2009)

Nee, Altlobeda ist ein bisschen links von den zwei großen Schornsteinen ganz im Hintergrund, so hinter diesem Berg da. Das Bild ist irgendwo unweit vom Landgrafen


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Dezember 2009)

Ach, genau! Ich hab GENAU falsch herum gedacht... 
Ich trau mich bei solchem Wetter ja immer nicht aufs Bike,
weil ich so verdammt kälteempfindlich bin  ...


----------



## 1000grad (15. Dezember 2009)

Kälte ist doch nur ne Frage der Klamottenwahl!! Bist du aus Jena?


----------



## Surfmoe (16. Dezember 2009)

1000grad schrieb:


> Kälte ist doch nur ne Frage der Klamottenwahl!! Bist du aus Jena?



So isses, wenn hier nur doch auch Schnee wäre...


----------



## Jennfa (16. Dezember 2009)

Bei uns hier im Norden liegt oben im Deister schon ne leichte Schneedecke und die Matsche ist schön hart geforen, sehr genial! Vielleicht schaffe ich es mal die Tage ne Kamera mitzunehmen . Zum Wochenende hin soll wohl mehr schnee kommen !


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. Dezember 2009)

Das hört sich verlockend an!
Ich glaube ich muss am Wochenende in den Deister


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Dezember 2009)




----------



## trek 6500 (21. Dezember 2009)

..hihi ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (21. Dezember 2009)

War nichts mit Deister, erst musste das Auto aufgetaut werden. Immerhin hat es für eine kleine Runde gereicht.


----------



## laudni (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo an Alle,

dann gebe ich auch drei Fotos vom Besten 

Das erste Foto entstand dieses Jahr im Herbst auf dem Eselsweg. Die übrigen zwei sind bei meiner ersten Alpentour ebenfalls in diesem Jahr entstanden.

Viele Grüße 

Nicole


----------



## yoyojas (3. Januar 2010)

hier habe ich auch ein paar von meiner frau


----------



## Sanchopancho (7. Januar 2010)

da meine süße hier im forum nicht so aktiv ist, post ich mal ein paar Bilder

Heubach









Livigno


----------



## ghostmoni (8. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich diese coolen Fotos sehe, weiß ich, dass ich definitiv noch viel zu lernen habe... Aber iiiiirgendwann kann ich dann von mir bestimmt auch mal solche Fotos machen *g*


----------



## Freeriderin (9. Januar 2010)

Servus, super Bilder 

Hier ein paar von mir:






Bikepark Geisskopf









Manfalltrails


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Januar 2010)

schöööön !!


----------



## Fie (10. Januar 2010)

Oh ja, sehr schöne tolle Bilder!!!

Da werd ich neidisch und es entsteht "zwanglsläufig" ein Ziel bei mir im Kopf!

Mehr Bilder bitte!


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Januar 2010)

,,,heute mit dem frosch im schnee - einsatz ))) schön wars .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (12. Januar 2010)

von schönem Wetter träum...


----------



## BineMX (13. Januar 2010)

Klasse Mädls!!!!!  
Sowas möcht ich auch gern mal probieren!!! Hab nur überhaupt keinen Plan wo.... evtl. Leogang?? Bräucht aber ein Leihbike..
Mangfalltrails???  Seh schon, gibt viel zu erkunden.... bleib bisher ja immer auf dem Radweg...


----------



## Female (13. Januar 2010)

Ich will auch wieder schönes Wetter... *seufz*


----------



## mangolassi (13. Januar 2010)

hi bine, ich kenn mich zwar bei euch nicht so aus, aber Leogang sieht schon gut aus auf Bildern. Lengries, Wagrain -da sind noch einige Parks in der Gegend. 
Es gibt eigentlich fast überall Leihbikes in den Parks, ich find sie aber recht teuer. Wenn du Glück hast findest du einen freerideorientierten Händler der Testbikes anbietet, manche verrechnen auch die Leihgebühr, wenn du später ein Rad kaufst. Protektoren kann man meistens auch erstmal leihen, aber auch da schwankt die Qualität und die Größenauswahl.
Aber Vorsicht: Suchtgefahr!


----------



## BineMX (13. Januar 2010)

Servus!
Daß mit der Suchtgefahr glaub ich gern....  Hoffentlich gibt´s da auch überall so "Anfänger"Strecken...  man (Frau) will ja nicht im Weg rumstehen.... 
Werd das auf jeden Fall machen, wenns wieder Sonne hat  Mein Händler hat da leider nix am Hut damit, also erstmal vor Ort ausleihen... Protektorenglump hab ich genug, würd da einfach mit meinem kompletten MX-Set antanzen, im mädchenhaften Pink  ... obwohl.. wie ich mich kenne, wär´s am besten beim 1.Mal die Lederhaut zu nehmen....  
Beim ersten Mal legt´s mich gerne... so auch mit den Klickies... genau in mindestens 5 frische, noch warme (!!!!) Kuhfladen  
Wenns mir gefällt (was ich befürchte) würd ich sofort so ein Bike (hör schon meinen Freund: wieviel Räder willst du denn noch???!!!) kaufen, nur ist das Problem, daß die Strecken für meine freien Nachmittage zu weit weg sind, und am WE sind wir meist beim MX unterwegs... Freizeitstress  bin für die 3 Tage Woche!


----------



## Surfmoe (13. Januar 2010)

BineMX schrieb:


> Servus!
> Wenns mir gefällt (was ich befürchte) würd ich sofort so ein Bike (hör schon meinen Freund: wieviel Räder willst du denn noch???!!!) kaufen, nur ist das Problem, daß die Strecken für meine freien Nachmittage zu weit weg sind, und am WE sind wir meist beim MX unterwegs... Freizeitstress  bin für die 3 Tage Woche!



Hahaaa.. geil.. das sagt meiner auch immer... du hast doch schon X Räder, warum  brauchst denn noch eins.. Und die richtig guten Touren schaff ich unter der Woche auch nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeriderin (13. Januar 2010)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Hahaaa.. geil.. das sagt meiner auch immer... du hast doch schon X Räder, warum  brauchst denn noch eins.. Und die richtig guten Touren schaff ich unter der Woche auch nicht..



Das kenn ich auch


----------



## Freeriderin (13. Januar 2010)

@ BineMX 
In Lenggries kannst dir Leihbikes ausleihen. Bei solls etliche Traumtrails geben. Komm leider schlecht nach Rosenheim, da ich kein Auto hab. 
Können gern mal ne Runde biken. Komm aus dem Isarwinkel.


----------



## BineMX (13. Januar 2010)

@Freeriderin: gern, bin ja dermaßen Locationunerfahren!! Isarwinkel... also nach Hausham radl ich öfter, aber ganz so weit schaff ich es wohl nicht, also zumindest am Nachmittag  Auto hab ich schon, aber leider (also zwecks Transport) einen Roadster . Bin da aber grad am überlegen wegen Radträger (da trötet mein Freund wieder: häßlich!) oder mich leider Gottes von ihm (also dem Auto, nicht meinen Freund ) zu trennen. Ansonsten könnt ich das Auto von ihm nehmen soweit ich nicht in irgendeine Umweltzone muß . Wennst magst, schreib mir mal ne PM, oder wir machen ein extra Thema auf,  wo wir uns treffen könnten, bzw. wo du gerne fährst... aber a bisserl dauerts no bis ich a neues Bike hab.  Wobei ich grad überleg ob ich mein geplanten Carbon 29er Kauf über den Haufen schmeiß und stattdessen das Geld in ein Alu HT und ein Freeridebike o.ä. investiere... ohje... wenn "er" das wieder hört.... dann er und ich  wobei er letztendlich dann doch mit mir Kataloge und Internetseiten wälzt, mir sogar ne schöne Excelliste aufbaut mit den einzelnen Parts


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Januar 2010)

BineMX schrieb:


> Servus!
> Protektorenglump hab ich genug, würd da einfach mit meinem kompletten MX-Set antanzen, im mädchenhaften Pink  ...



Hi Biene!
Du fährst MotoCross? Na dann bist Du doch geradezu prädestiniert fürs Bergab radeln 
Was fährst Du denn? Auch Rennen?
Fahre nur so ein Endurodickschiff ganz gemütlich im Dreck und stelle fest, daß ich mit dem MtB an den genau gleichen Stellen im Gelände scheitere wie mit der "Dicken" und daß das Bergab radeln viel bringt, Stichwort: Blickführung, Geländeblick etc. Man kann halt mit dem MtB schnell mal eben losfahren und üben, das finde ich klasse. Und tolle "Strecken" findet man überall, muß ja nicht unbedingt ein Bikepark sein.

Und was zum Thema, ein Bild von gestern bei der Ruine Homburg:
"Weiß vor weißem Hintergrund" 





Viele Grüße!


----------



## BineMX (13. Januar 2010)

Servus VotecTox!!
Jepp fahr momentan MX, angefangen mit Enduro, dann Supermoto. Tja, sollte man meinen daß es hilft beim MTB... we will see...  Welche Enduro fährst du denn? Ja das mit der Blickführung lernt man beim Mopedfahren auf jeden Fall. Und bergab laß ich es leider auch ganz schön laufen (also auf Teer und Forstwegen, was andres hab ich no ned probiert) die Geschwindigkeit ist man halt gewöhnt. Und den Sudelfeld z.B. kenn ich vom Mopedfahrn schon auswendig... wobei mir grad bergauf das mit dem Moped schon immer kürzer vorgekommen ist... *grins*
MX Rennen bin ich bisher nur bei uns beim MCC Hausham (Bild in meinem Album, weiß nicht wie hier reinspeichern geht) mitgefahren halt bei den Anfängerjungs, die haben mich aber trotzdem abgeledert...  es gibt da leider keine Lady Klasse. Und die Jungs geben schon mächtig Gas, bei mir haperts ganz gewaltig beim springen.. solange das ned funzt bin ich halt echt langsam. Mir ist eigentlich (obwohl MX cooler ist) Supermoto lieber. (keine Jumps, keine Spurrillen, haha) Hab da auch mehrere Lady Rennen gefahren und mit Podium gefinisht. Waren aber leider auch nicht allzu viel Mädls unterwegs. Da mein Freund aber lieber MX fährt bin ich umgestiegen. Das WE hat halt nur 2 Tage und es gibt nirgends beide Strecken.  
Und da ich es gewohnt bin auf festgelegten Rennstrecken zu fahren (das Endurofahren im freien Gelände hat mir ned so gefallen... hab da ständig das Gefühl mir sitzt der Förster im Nacken) hab ich da wohl noch nicht den richtigen Blick dafür wo man fahren könnte.  So bleib ich bisher immer schön brav auf dem Weg. Aber bin ja bisher auch nicht mit dem MTB unterwegs gewesen.
Uih.. ein Bionicon!! Schönes Bike, gibts bei uns jetzt auch einen Shop. Interessante Sache, denen ihr System! 
Und Respekt  beim Schnee... das ist auch noch etwas was ich lernen muß. Ich kann mich nicht überwinden rauszugehen wenn gesalzen ist. Bin einmal mit dem Moped gefahrn ein einem warmen Wintertag...   frag nicht wie lange ich die Felgen danach poliert hab.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo Biene!

Respekt!  MX und SperMoto Rennen, das ist echt ´ne Leistung! Wow! 
Das wäre nix für mich, dafür habe ich viel zu spät mit dem Moppedfahren angefangen. 
Da ich nur ein Mopped fahre und im Jahr fast 20.000 km, eben auch die beruflichen Wege mit dem Moppedle, ist es halt eine Zweizylindernduro, habe aber zwei Satz Räder, die Mefos für den Dreck 

Wir fahren mit ein paar Gleichgesinnten dann so im Dreck umher  also eher weniger Feldwege als schon im Schlamm, Moor oder Sand - aber eben nie auf Geschwindigkeit, so wie Du es im MX machst - sondern mehr nach dem Motto, man kann mit der "Dicken" auch fast Alles, nur etwas behutsamer.
Steine sind nicht so mein Ding, vor einem Jahr war ich mit in Bergamo, das hat mich total an meine Grenzen gebracht und mein Moppedle Dellen und mir Beulen 

Was fährst Du? Einen Zweitakter oder Viertakter?
Aber damit daß nicht zu sehr offtopik wird können wir auch per PN weiter schreiben, interessiert mich echt, da es so wenig Frauen im Enduro und MX Sport gibt.

Grüßle


----------



## Surfmoe (14. Januar 2010)

Könnenw ir nicht nen Extrathread aufmachen für Moppeds? Ich mach im Sommer meinen Moppedführerschein und suche nach einer Maschine. Mit meinem Stadtroller ist leider nicht so viel mit Gelände, aber ich lieb ihn trotzdem


----------



## Votec Tox (14. Januar 2010)

Au ja, mach gern einen Extra - Fred auf, dann schweifen wir auch nicht so oft ins offtopik


----------



## BineMX (14. Januar 2010)

Bin auch dabei!!!!


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Januar 2010)

...ja , raus hier aus dem fred  mit euren moppeddds.... tzzz ))))))))) lieber viele nette mtb bilder!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (14. Januar 2010)

..und hier ..taataaa. ::von heute


----------



## jjules (14. Januar 2010)

Du hast ja ganz schöne Bikes trek, 
aber wo bist denn da du immer? 
Versuch dich doch mal an Selbstportraits... könnt lustig werden..
solang die Arme sind, bzw. wenn der Selbstauslöser losgeht ohne darauf gefasst zu sein


----------



## änki (14. Januar 2010)

so, damit nicht immer mein Schatz die Bilder von mir posten muss, zeig ich euch die übriggebliebenen Bilder von mir. Die besten sind natürlich schon weg  


Bike the Rock 09, mein erstes Hobby-DH-Rennen nach einem Jahr MTB Praxis





ZorroDrop Schlammpackung inklusive





Nach Sturz, und 2 minütigem Kampf mit einem Busch, der es nicht einsehen wollte mir mein Bike zurückzugeben. Hat es leider nur für Platz 5 gereicht.


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Januar 2010)

.... na, du bist ja gut unterwegs !! nette pics !! greez , kati


----------



## sannihh (21. Januar 2010)

hier mal was von mir


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Januar 2010)

Man kann die Höhe erahnen, echt beeindruckend - Respekt! 
Ist das in Norddeutschland? Ich weiß, daß es da auch kurze Steilauffahrten und -abfahrten gibt!


----------



## sannihh (24. Januar 2010)

ja ein bischen was gibts bei uns im Norden, der Spot ist in Malente


----------



## bicicletta (25. Januar 2010)

sannihh schrieb:


> ja ein bischen was gibts bei uns im Norden, der Spot ist in Malente




...ach mensch, wen man hier so  findet...sowas 

wir "kennen" uns doch von anna und mike, oder..??
liebe grüße vom teuto!!!
claudia


----------



## sannihh (25. Januar 2010)

ja genau )), wie gehts Dir ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ju226 (25. Januar 2010)

uiiii, grad über den thread hier gestolpert - sehr schön!! Wusste gar nicht, dass es doch so viele Gleichgesinnte gibt ;-) super!

Dann gibts auch gleich mal ein Bild von mir - wird Zeit, dass es wieder Sommer wird...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Female (26. Januar 2010)

An der Snowdownhill-Night 2009 (allerdings mit Fremdbike)
(Foto by Tino Scherrer)


----------



## sannihh (26. Januar 2010)

genial....ich wünschte bei uns gäbe es sowas auch


----------



## NewLife19 (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo Ladies,

nun verfolge ich den thread schon ne weile. aber erst seit heute gibts ein verwendbares bild von mir. es ist gestern auf ner tour mit meinem freund entstanden.


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Februar 2010)

....letzen winter ...


----------



## Jennfa (5. Februar 2010)

Ausnahmsweise mal vor der Linse , ich am Mittwoch im frischen Tiefschnee...wir haben uns den Trail mit den Bikes freigeschoben ! Boah war das anstrengend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sannihh (5. Februar 2010)

sieht aber nach Spass aus )),


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Februar 2010)

@jennfa : ... schönes cheetah - wie  biste zufrieden damit ???


----------



## Jennfa (5. Februar 2010)

Ja, ich war endlich mal wieder auf dem Bike , ich hatte schon solche Entzugserscheinungen dass ich schon davon geträumt habe . Mit dem Bike bin ich sehr zufrieden. Ist zwar nicht das Leichteste, aber es bleiben keine Wünsche mehr offen. Die Geo sagte mit gleich sehr zu und taugt mir für den Bikepark und für ne Tour super. Für spritzigere Touren mit viiiiiiiiel bergauf habe ich ja auch noch das leichtere LV, fahre aber meistens das Cheetah. Das Bike macht einen sehr robusten Eindruck und fährt sich bergauf und bergab sehr gut. Den Rahmen hab ich von meinem Freund übernommen, der Vivid-Dämpfer wurde allerdings getunt.


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Februar 2010)

..gefällt mir sehr gut , hab in willingen mal mit einem geliebäugelt - aber dann doch einen cube bcr rahmen gekauft und ein all mountain  aufgebaut . die geo müsste ähnlich sein , von den beiden .welche gabel mit wieviel federweg haste denn drin ??? ich fahr die pike mit 95-140 - hab sie meist ausgefahren und komm super damit zurecjt ,
 greez , kati  p..s 16er rahmen ???


----------



## Jennfa (5. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte am Anfang auch ne Pike drin und zwischendurch als Ersatz die neue Revelation mit 150. Da war meine Lyrik coil zur Reparatur. Die 160er Lyrik coil fährt sich mit dem Hinterbau (170) mMn am besten. Sowohl von der Einbauhöhe als auch vom Federweg her. Der Rahmen ist Größe M. Bin 180cm groß (lange Beine, kurzer Oberkörper) weshalb mir das kurze Oberrohr ganz gut gefällt . 

Damit es nicht zu sehr OT ist nochmal ein Bildchen rausgekramt :





Grüßele Jenna


----------



## firefighter76 (6. Februar 2010)

hej jenna warum steht eigendlich in deiner signatur nix von niedersächsische downhill meisterin 2009


----------



## Jennfa (7. Februar 2010)

*rotwerd*...weil ich das so abstrus finde, dass es einen Titel dafür gibt dass man nur ein Rennen mitfahren muss und in seiner Altersklasse von 4 Frauen erste wird. War halt alles mehr "just for fun", MIT und nicht GEGEN andere Mädels . Bei den Männern war es ja schon um einiges härter. Ich denke in Niedersachsen gibts noch einige Frauen die auch gut und noch besser fahren aber leider nicht dabei waren. Wir brauchen mehr Frauenpower hier im Deister !


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Februar 2010)

...ich finde, so ein rennen zu gewinnen top und respektabel - aber noch VIEL besser find´ich , dass du nicht damit prahlst !!!! hut ab !!! greez , kati


----------



## mangolassi (7. Februar 2010)

180 cm?! toll, dann wiegst du bestimmt auch genug für Pike & Lyrik coil, ich wünsch mir noch 5 kg damit sie schön weich wird.
Und es würd echt mehr Spass machen, wenn mehr Mädels Rennen fahren würden. Traut euch!

Das obligatorische Bild


----------



## Jennfa (7. Februar 2010)

Geniale Kulisse da im Hintergrund *neidischsei*! 180cm und 58kg um genau zu sein . Da geht das schon mit den Stahlfedergabeln, sie könnten aber auch bei mir sicherlich noch ein tick mehr sag haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmoni (8. Februar 2010)

Meine erste Treppe:







Ich seh zwar noch etwas verkniffen aus, aber ich war echt stolz auf mich


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Februar 2010)

so langezogene treppen fahr´ich auch , bei engen trau ich mich net , weil man auf dem bike diesen abkippeffekt kriegt ... alles kopfsache ,,;(


----------



## ghostmoni (8. Februar 2010)

ich habe direkt danach auf nem Parkplatz eine steilere aber sehr kurze Treppe (vielleicht 7 Stufen oder so) versucht. Das war nicht so schwer. Fühlte sich an, wie einen Berg runterfahren. Diese Treppe auf dem Bild fand ich schwerer, weil die so "gerumpelt" hat. Die Stufen waren halt genauso lang wie das Rad. Damit bin ich dann immer vorn und hinten gleichzeitig runter gekracht. 
Also nicht sehr galant, aber trotzdem bin ich stolz


----------



## MelleD (8. Februar 2010)

Ja, das sind mir die liebsten Treppen 
Da wippt sich immer das Bike so auf. Da haste das gefühlt, als ob man nen Hoppelhase ist 
Da sind mir die mit den kürzeren Stufen lieber...


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Februar 2010)

Meint ihr solche Treppen?





Also mit dem Fully mag ich sowas ja, hier hatte ich ein geliehenes Hardtail, Cannondale, keine Ahnung was für eins, war jedenfalls schwer, schlecht ausgestattet und die Gabel (Tora) hat nicht wirklich für Komfort gesorgt. Aber ich hab festgestellt, wenns nicht das eigene Rad ist, macht es noch mehr Spass.


----------



## ghostmoni (8. Februar 2010)

ja, genau sowas 

mit nem Hardtail hätte ich glaub ich ein bißchen Schiss vor Treppen. Ein Fully verzeiht ja doch viel... Vielleicht sollte ich das mal mit nem geliehenen Fully machen


----------



## MelleD (8. Februar 2010)

Jo, die Treppen sind super, länger ist auch klasse 
Wenn ich nicht das Kopfproblem hätte, wäre ich bestimmt schon runtergehüppelt.

Immer, wenn ich eure Bilder seh, krieg ich nen kleinen Kamera-Kaufanfall.... 
Muss mir mal ne vernünftige zulegen, Handy ist doch meistens Mist.


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Februar 2010)

...da war ich am üben ... irgendwie sind mir viele treppen hinternander  ein greul ....


----------



## ghostmoni (9. Februar 2010)

Treppen sind echt ne Kopfsache finde ich (naja, ist ja bei den meisten Sachen so...). Ich hab bestimmt 10 Min da gestanden, bis ich mich überwunden habe, loszufahren *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (9. Februar 2010)

kopfsache... stimmt, vor allem ohne helm  ich will jetzt keine diskussion vom zaune brechen, muss jede/r selbst wissen...


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Februar 2010)

..naja - bei 3 stufen denk ´ich ma, schaff´ich´s noch ohne ....
und ja , bitte keine helmdiskussion .. dankeeeee


----------



## NewLife19 (9. Februar 2010)

Absolute Helmpflicht und das ohne Diskussion


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Februar 2010)

ja, bei den treppen mit sicherheit !!!!


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Februar 2010)

-----


----------



## cantankerous (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo Mädels,

mein allerallererstes Actionfoto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (13. Februar 2010)

brrr, mich friert ja schon beim hinschauen 
hoffentlich waren deine schuhe wasserdicht...


----------



## cantankerous (14. Februar 2010)

Gute Wanderschuhe, waren ein bisschen nass, aber mein Adrenalinschub auf  der Tour so groß, dass ich das garnicht so richtig bemerkt habe...und  gestrahlt habe ich danach von einem Ohr zum anderen!


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Februar 2010)

schönes bild , war sicher ne nette tour !!


----------



## cantankerous (14. Februar 2010)

Waren am Samstag hier Bergischen Land entlang der Agger unterwegs.
War teilweise recht tricky zu fahren. Sonst sind die Trails schon recht anspruchsvoll, viel loses Gestein, viele Wurzeln, ein paar schwierige Passagen (steil auf und ab und sehr eng mit Abgrund nebenher). Gestern kam noch hinzu, daß alles zum Teil mit eine dicken Eisschicht überzogen oder der Schnee vereist war. Konditionell und technisch auf jeden Fall eine Herausforderung vor allem für mich als relativer Anfänger. Aber ein paar Highlights wie zum Beispiel meine erste erfolgreiche Bachdurchquerung machen Lust auf MEHR. Ist einer der Lieblingstrails meines Freundes und er hat mich am Wochenende dann zum ersten Mal mit in die Pampa genommen


----------



## trek 6500 (15. Februar 2010)

......  das zweite war mein erster marathon 2005 in willingen --- war ich fertischhhhhhh....


----------



## cantankerous (19. Februar 2010)

So, jetzt ein Treppenbild von mir, entstanden letztes Wochenende. Bin eifrig am üben...und Angst überwinden...


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Februar 2010)




----------



## Schlimme_Kimi (19. Februar 2010)

Ick un mein Ratt:


----------



## BineMX (19. Februar 2010)

Respekt! Des möcht i unbedingt a moi probieren!!! Bin gspannt wia deppert ich mich anstell...


----------



## barbarissima (19. Februar 2010)

Mein erster Marathon 





Und hier ein Bild passend zur Jahreszeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (21. Februar 2010)

...welcher marathon wars denn ????


----------



## barbarissima (22. Februar 2010)

Das war der Napf Marathon in der Schweiz  Sehr schöne Gegend und sehr gemütlich


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. Februar 2010)

Endlich mal ein Foto auf dem ich drauf bin. Es ist von Sonntag und wie man sieht ist hier nicht mehr viel mit Schnee. Jetzt muss es nur noch trocken bleiben und die Saison kann richtig losgehen!


----------



## bella (26. Februar 2010)

ui, hier mag ich auch mitspielen


----------



## Honigblume (26. Februar 2010)

Na, die Heels wenigstens mit Klick System?  *scnr*


----------



## MelleD (26. Februar 2010)

Hehe, schöne Schuhe 
Macht selbst auf nem Bike nen schönes Bein, so nen Heel


----------



## apoptygma (26. Februar 2010)

Sehr geile Schuhe 

Da fällt mir ein....ich muss morgen ma los, hab ähnliche die Tage gesehen *hehe


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (27. Februar 2010)

Das hat Style


----------



## Female (28. Februar 2010)

Yeeha, gestern die ersten Trails im Tessin gerockt: 12°C und furztrockene Trails. Was will man da mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (28. Februar 2010)

Wie überwindet man da nur die Angst, dass ma nicht rutscht oder rechts und links zu wenig Platz ist? 
Ich beneide eure Fahrkünste!


----------



## apoptygma (28. Februar 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Wie überwindet man da nur die Angst, dass ma nicht rutscht oder rechts und links zu wenig Platz ist?
> Ich beneide eure Fahrkünste!




Tröste Dich, für mich ist das auch nix. Ich bin ne Marathon-Pussy, ich würd im Leben nicht auf die Idee kommen, da sowas runter zu fahren. Geschwige denn runter zu laufen, da ich ja auch noch extreme Höhenangst habe


----------



## Fie (28. Februar 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Tröste Dich, für mich ist das auch nix. Ich bin ne Marathon-Pussy, ich würd im Leben nicht auf die Idee kommen, da sowas runter zu fahren. Geschwige denn runter zu laufen, da ich ja auch noch extreme Höhenangst habe



Danke, du machst mir Mut!

Aber ehrlich, reizen tut es mich schon, und wie. 
Dich nicht auch? 
Zumindest habe ich bald das geeignete Bike dafür. Aber ob der Wald mich aushält?


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Februar 2010)

@Female:     *NEID!!!*


----------



## apoptygma (28. Februar 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Danke, du machst mir Mut!
> 
> Aber ehrlich, reizen tut es mich schon, und wie.
> Dich nicht auch?
> Zumindest habe ich bald das geeignete Bike dafür. Aber ob der Wald mich aushält?



Nee nicht so wirklich, ich schau mir das gern an, keine Frage und hab auch nen Heidenrespekt davor...aber ich glaub, ich habe auch einfach zu spät mit dem Sport angefangen, ls das ich da in meinem Alter noch den Kopf wegschalten kann und das wird man müssen, um sowas zu fahren 

"Der Wald" wird Dich immer wieder besiegen, und das ist auch gut so . Wir dürfen ihn nutzen,  nicht er darf froh sein, das wir ihn belagern .

So, meine Rolle und danach das Laufband wartet


----------



## Female (28. Februar 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> @Female:     *NEID!!!*



Es war sehr geil, aber ich spüre jeden Knochen und jeden Muskeln.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass wir die 1000 hm selbst hochgeradelt sind, wusste ich nach dem langen Winter gar nicht mehr, dass bergab fahren so anstrengend sein kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. Februar 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> aber ich glaub, ich habe auch einfach zu spät mit dem Sport angefangen, ls das ich da in meinem Alter noch den Kopf wegschalten kann und das wird man müssen, um sowas zu fahren



Das Alter ist für sowas keine Ausrede!   Ich hab erst mit 40 angefangen zu Biken und ich mag auch solche Abfahrten. Dafür würd ich nie im Leben irgendwelche Drops im Bikepark springen.

@ Female: Neid für solche Trails in der Umgebung! Bei uns ist´s noch tief vereist, sobald man bißchen in den Wald reinkommt und wo kein Wald ist, braucht man Schwimmflügerl


----------



## scylla (28. Februar 2010)

@female
schöne location und gute fotos 
von solchen trails können wir hier im odenwald im moment nur träumen. hier ist alles voller matsch und schlamm.

@bella
die schuhe sind mal echt der hammer 
das erinnert mich irgendwie an meine studi-zeit, als wir uns manchmal einen jux draus gemacht haben, am königsstuhl in sommerröckchen und sandalen mit den total verranzten stadt-damen-bikes unterm hintern die rennradfahrer zu erchrecken


----------



## Female (28. Februar 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> @female
> schöne location und gute fotos
> von solchen trails können wir hier im odenwald im moment nur träumen. hier ist alles voller matsch und schlamm.



Der Odenwald ist mir biketechnisch auch nicht fremd, allerdings nur zu Besuchszwecken.


----------



## Fie (28. Februar 2010)

Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass mein Rahmen im Anmarsch ist?


----------



## scylla (28. Februar 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass mein Rahmen im Anmarsch ist?



 
dann kannst du ja demnächst wieder tübingen unsicher machen


----------



## Fie (28. Februar 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> dann kannst du ja demnächst wieder tübingen unsicher machen



Aber Hallo!!!

Du kannst ja vorbei kommen und beim Schrauben helfen. Mein Wohnzimmer it wieder frei und somit eröffnet als Fahrradwerkstatt 

Ach ja, ein Innenlager brauch ich noch...


----------



## scylla (28. Februar 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Aber Hallo!!!
> 
> Du kannst ja vorbei kommen und beim Schrauben helfen. Mein Wohnzimmer it wieder frei und somit eröffnet als Fahrradwerkstatt
> 
> Ach ja, ein Innenlager brauch ich noch...



dann sieht's ja aus wie bei mir 
Hab auch gerade ein geschlachtetes Bike im Wohnzimmer stehen. 

Das läuft quasi auch unter "Ladies mit den Bikes im Einsatz"... nur dass der Einsatz hier ein bisschen anders definiert ist 
Manchmal auch ganz schön anstrengend, die Wohnzimmeraction ... und trainiert die Arme


----------



## mangolassi (1. März 2010)

so einen Wohnzimmereinsatz hatte ich gestern auch, es sieht nur aus als wärs fertig, ich bastel noch weiter


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. März 2010)

coole Fototapete


----------



## bicicletta (2. März 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> coole Fototapete



..oh stimmt 

ich sass da grad und erblasste vor neid ob der aussicht aus dem wohnzimmerfenster 

aber trotzdem echt cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (2. März 2010)

ich wollte eigentlich auch nur damit angeben, sorry


----------



## scylla (2. März 2010)

ich hab die tapete gar nicht beachtet 
das rad davor ist doch viel schöner


----------



## Hummelbrumm (2. März 2010)

Also ich find beides schön!
Die Tapete und das Rad!! 

Im ersten Moment schaut die Tapete sehr sehr echt aus!


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. März 2010)

Was für `n Rad?  

Bei Föhn habe ich die gesamte Gebirgskette vor der Nase (von Allgäuer bis Werdenfelser). Man sieht sich nie ab daran...


----------



## Ani (2. März 2010)

sieht toll aus


----------



## Surfmoe (3. März 2010)

Was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## Nuala (3. März 2010)

Ich glaube es ist ein 901 (Liteville).


----------



## Surfmoe (3. März 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist ein 901 (Liteville).



Unerreichbar


----------



## scylla (3. März 2010)

das 901 ist in der Tat ein tolles Bike für kleine Mädchen...

ich hab auch noch ein Bild von meinem nach dem Einsatz... und vor dem Einsatz von Schwamm und Wasser 







so hübsch wie das von mangolassi siehts in dem Moment leider gar nicht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (3. März 2010)

Mein Freund versucht mir gerade auch das 901 aufzuschwatzen, aber ich hätte lieber das Scratch von Trek (ist aber wahrscheinlich zu groß...) oder die/das Uzzi von Intense. Na ja, hat noch bis nächstes Jahr Zeit, bis dahin nehme ich noch mein Enduro ran. Gestern hätte ich hier ein tolles Schlammbild liefern können, wenn ich eine Kamera beim Nightbiken mit gehabt hätte, bin nämlich kopfüber in einen mit Schlamm gefüllten Bombenkrater im Wald geflogen


----------



## scylla (3. März 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Mein Freund versucht mir gerade auch das 901 aufzuschwatzen, aber ich hätte lieber ...



das was danach kam will ich nicht gehört... äh gelesen haben


----------



## Nuala (3. März 2010)

wieso? meinst du meine flugkünste oder meine 2 favoriten?


----------



## scylla (3. März 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> wieso?



weil das 901 das besteste Bike auf der ganzen Welt ist 
sonst würd ich ja keins fahren 

Alternativen sind schlicht nicht zulässig 

Flugeinlagen sind aber erlaubt. Noch lieber mit Bild... dann fühlt man sich das nächste Mal wenn man selbst im Dreck liegt nicht so allein


----------



## MelleD (3. März 2010)

Keine Angst, bist nicht allein 

Wenn die Bikes so aussehen, find ich super. Sieht man wenigstens, dass die gebraucht  und nachher mit viel Liebe saubergemacht werden. So muss das! 

Nee, meins ist the best bike ever  (für mich zumindest!)


----------



## mangolassi (3. März 2010)

> so hübsch wie das von mangolassi siehts in dem Moment leider gar nicht  aus


deins wartet bestimmt auch nicht tatenlos seit Dezember auf seine passende Gabel und das dazugehörige Mädchentuning



> das was danach kam will ich nicht gehört... äh gelesen haben


ist doch alles nicht so schlimm, wie wenn der Freund dir per sms mitteilt, dass er ein Canyon bestellt hat, da kann er doch gleich per sms Schluss machen- ein Glück ist das nicht gleich lieferbar, da kann er sich noch paar Wochen überlegen, ob er noch mal mit mir biken will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (3. März 2010)

eure probleme möchte ich mal haben ;-)


----------



## bikebaehr (6. März 2010)

Mal was von heute, nach dem Motto: der Winter ist zurück - kein Grund, nicht zu biken:



Noch etwas ... zögerlich?





hat es dann doch Spass gemacht





War aber nach 2 h doch etwas anstrengend. Und dann noch der Rückweg...


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. März 2010)

Tiere! Yetis!!


----------



## Female (10. März 2010)

Glacier Bike Downhill Saas Fee 2010
















Aber jetzt will ich definitiv Sommer!


----------



## mangolassi (10. März 2010)

bei -40°C


----------



## Female (10. März 2010)

mangolassi schrieb:


> bei -40°C



-22°C, so what.


----------



## trek 6500 (11. März 2010)

geil !!!!!!!!


----------



## 1000grad (18. März 2010)

Blauer Himmel, Sonne, Wärme, Wald eisfrei...und wir:


----------



## NewLife19 (18. März 2010)

@1000grad

Die Ecke kenn ich doch  
Wird Zeit, dass ich da auch mal wieder vorbeiradle.


----------



## trek 6500 (19. März 2010)

...sonne !!!! ))))))))))))))))))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (19. März 2010)

bikebaehr schrieb:


> Mal was von heute, nach dem Motto: der Winter ist zurück - kein Grund, nicht zu biken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gastreindrängelmodus an...
schön euch gesund und munter und aktiv zu sehen...liegt der Schnee noch ? wir hatten auf Malle grad dasselbe Phänomen...



hier haben wir knapp 20grad heute...richtig Frühling...kommt Ihr mal nach Offenburg ?
joe
ps...schon wieder weg...


----------



## Female (21. März 2010)

Gestern war Staub schlucken angesagt, bei wunderbarem Kurzhosen-Wetter:


----------



## barbarissima (21. März 2010)

bikebaehr schrieb:


> Mal was von heute, nach dem Motto: der Winter ist zurück - kein Grund, nicht zu biken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Steinrausche? Dirmingerwald???


----------



## tiegerbaehr (22. März 2010)

@Bärbel: kennst Du Dich da aus??? Kompliment!


----------



## Jennfa (22. März 2010)

Female schrieb:


> Gestern war Staub schlucken angesagt, bei wunderbarem Kurzhosen-Wetter:



Yeah! Sehr schön !!!
Bei uns ist momentan eher Matsch angesagt, aber ich freu mich dass endlich der Schnee weg ist! Der Frühling kommt !

angesagt nicht abgesagt . Da hab ich wohl zu schnell getippt .


----------



## MelleD (22. März 2010)

Matsch hält mich nicht auf 
Sah gestern aus wie nen Schwein, aber glücklich und ausgepowert. 
Wofür gibts Waschmaschinen?


----------



## Jennfa (22. März 2010)

Jepp, ich hätte nur gern noch ne Waschmaschine und mehr Ersatzklamotten . Dazu kommt noch dass der Hund total auf Matschpfützen steht, d.h. dann Rad UND Hund putzen ! Aber spaß machts...das fahren .


----------



## Martina H. (22. März 2010)

Endlich wieder ordentlich Wetter:





leider ein bisschen unscharf (war doch ein bisschen dunkel unter den Tannen)

und meine erste Stufe





Grüße

M.


----------



## MelleD (23. März 2010)

Die erste Stufe ist immer aufregend 
Ich bin gerade dabei, bunnyhops zu üben. Ich krieg zumindest schonmal den Hintern hoch, ist doch schon was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebaehr (23. März 2010)

Hallo Bärbel,

wenn du dich da auskennst, neme ich an, dass du auch in der Nähe wohnst ? !!
Da sollten wir doch mal zusammen fahren - hättest du Lust dazu ?

Gruß
Anette


----------



## barbarissima (23. März 2010)

Ich wohne in Heidenheim  Aber wenn ich das nächste Mal Eppelborn streife, dann melde ich mich auf jeden Fall bei dir


----------



## trek 6500 (23. März 2010)

@martina : ...nettes abfahrtsbild !!!!!!


----------



## Martina H. (23. März 2010)

> @martina : ...nettes abfahrtsbild !!!!!!



... sieht aber schneller aus, als ich war. 

M.


----------



## barbarissima (23. März 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... sieht aber schneller aus, als ich war.
> 
> M.


 
Genial   
Den Trick musst du mir unbedingt verraten


----------



## Martina H. (23. März 2010)

... ich schick Dir meinen Sohn (10) - der macht das dann mit seiner genialen Fototechnik 

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Genial
> Den Trick musst du mir unbedingt verraten



Mir auch bitte.....


----------



## mangolassi (23. März 2010)

Ich verrat's: dreht erst mal den Monitor so dass die verschwommenen Bäume senkrecht stehen, dann ist's schon mal flacher.


----------



## Martina H. (24. März 2010)

Ironie an:

 Petze 

Ironie aus!

M.


----------



## cantankerous (24. März 2010)

So, auch mal wieder ein Actionfoto von mir...nachdem ich ENDLICH den verdammten F!cken-DH gemeistert habe...am "Kentucky Fried Chicken" auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit. 
Auch wenns jetzt nicht so hoch und steil aussieht aber die Kante hat mir echt zu schaffen gemacht. Aber jetzt hab ich ihn  und war dann auch garnicht so schlimm. Die richtige Action gabs allerdings dann auf dem Nachhauseweg...Stufen geküsst. Hatte die Geschwindigkeit unterschätzt, den Freund dabei überholt, nicht genug nach hinten gegangen usw...und dann eben abgeschmiert. ...hihihi...leider die Kamera im Rucksack, deswegen keine Fotos...
Aber etwas Gutes hat die Sache...mein Freund massiert mir jetzt meine geschundene rechte Seite


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. März 2010)

Schönes Foto!


----------



## trek 6500 (24. März 2010)

ja, schönes bild , find ich auch - die kante würde mir auch zu schaffen machen .... ;(


----------



## Martina H. (25. März 2010)

Glückwunsch zur "geschafften" Kante  und gute Besserung für die Seite 

M.


----------



## barbarissima (25. März 2010)

Von mir auch Glückwunsch zur geschafften Kante 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ist doch immer wieder ein geniales Gefühl, wenn man sich überwunden hat


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. April 2010)

na, hat da einer mal ein super Foto von mir gemacht?


----------



## barbarissima (2. April 2010)

Werde ich gleich mal vorschlagen als Foto der Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (2. April 2010)

Wir haben es heute auch endlich mal wieder geschafft, gemeinsam den Wald unsicher zu machen.

Der Grenzsteinweg für mich in diesem Jahr die Premiere.
Und?? Was soll ich sagen, der Angsthase hat mich nicht gepackt 






Uff, noch mal richtig in die Pedale treten, ganz schön steil. Bald ist der Gipfel erreicht.





Das hat heute bei schönem Wetter mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Wir haben 30km mit fast 1000hm hinter uns gebracht.


----------



## trek 6500 (3. April 2010)

@mounty : ..seh´ich richtig , dass du mit garmin fährst ?? empfehlenswert ????? greez , kati


----------



## apoptygma (3. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @mounty : ..seh´ich richtig , dass du mit garmin fährst ?? empfehlenswert ????? greez , kati



Darf ich?

Ja, empfehlenswert 

Ich hab den 605er vom Garmin, möcht ihn nicht mehr missen


----------



## apoptygma (3. April 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> na, hat da einer mal ein super Foto von mir gemacht?





Wie geil


----------



## mountymaus (4. April 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Darf ich?
> 
> Ja, empfehlenswert
> 
> Ich hab den 605er vom Garmin, möcht ihn nicht mehr missen



Natürlich darfst du, warum denn nicht... 




trek 6500 schrieb:


> @mounty : ..seh´ich richtig , dass du mit garmin fährst ?? empfehlenswert ????? greez , kati



Du siehst richtig, ist auch der 605er. Bin sehr zufrieden damit und möchte ihn auch nicht mehr missen.


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2010)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Natürlich darfst du, warum denn nicht...




 Na ich bin mehr oder minder so erzogen worden, das wenn eine Frage an eine bestimmte Person direkt gestellt wird, ich nicht zwischen zu quatschen habe ;-) Is irgendwie hängen geblieben ;-)

So..drausse noch tollste Sonne, rein inne Klamotten und raus.


----------



## trek 6500 (4. April 2010)

pfff, sonne - hier nieselt es schon wieder - und warm is auch anders ... erstmal mit den hunden weg - dann mal schau´n ... grummel..allen schönes eiersuchen !!!


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> pfff, sonne - hier nieselt es schon wieder - und warm is auch anders ... erstmal mit den hunden weg - dann mal schau´n ... grummel..allen schönes eiersuchen !!!



Sprechen wir nicht mehr drüber....nach 1 Std. draussen war auch Schluss mit Sonne und ich hab nen nassen Hintern bekommen


----------



## trek 6500 (5. April 2010)

....soooo, erster  einsatz des 601 meiner freundin . 1. ausfahrt _ sie is begeistert !!   und ich von meinem silberling eh ...: ))))))) happy riding !! kati


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (5. April 2010)

Superschön die 601er 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stell doch mal ein großes Bild ein, das kann man besser bewundern


----------



## entlebucher (5. April 2010)

Sorry, falsch.


----------



## Female (5. April 2010)

In der Luft wars wenigstens nicht schlammig.


----------



## barbarissima (5. April 2010)

*Boah *


----------



## Fie (5. April 2010)

Guten Tag,

beim ersten Versuch, landete ich mit einem Fuß im Bach und wurde von daher gelöscht, weil der Selbstauslöser das ja nicht wissen kann, dass er JETZT nicht knipsen darf. 
beim Zweiten, war ich zu langsam
beim Dritten konnte ich dann in die Kamera gucken und der Rest, erzählt sich von selbst. 


























habt ihr auch solche Haltegriffe an den Ampeln für Biker? 

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## barbarissima (5. April 2010)

Perfekt 
Mir persönlich gefällt das erste Bild am besten 
(Selbstauslöserbilder sind echter Stress  Man rennt wie ein Hase, macht ungefähr hunder Bilder und mit ein bisschen Glück ist eins so, wie man es geplant hat )

PS: Wenn ich auf grün warte, muss ich immer den Ampelmasten umarmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (5. April 2010)

Diese Haltegriffe kenn ich von 2 (!!) Ampeln hier in der  Gegend.


----------



## trek 6500 (5. April 2010)

@fie : ..hihi ,es badet ..

@bärbel :...soll ich ehrlich sein .. bin zu doof , die bilder gross zu kriegen - tausend mal versucht - nach zig anleitungen - klappt NIIIIEEEE ...deshalb nur die kleinen .... sorry !! greez , kati


----------



## mangolassi (5. April 2010)

Bei mir ist es zwar auch grau, aber der Trail gefällt mir besser als der auf dem letzten Bild, sorry.


----------



## Physioterrorist (5. April 2010)

@trek
Bin jetzt zwar kein Girl, aber mir ging es mit den Bildern am Anfang genauso, bis mir ein Mädel gezeigt hat wie 's geht.

1. Im Fotoalbum das gewünschte Bild anklicken.
2. Unter dem Bild steht irgendwo   *BBCode ein/ausblenden*, da drauf  klicken und es öffnet sich ein Adressfenster mit den Adressen für ein miniPic, ein mittleres und ein großes Pic  
3. Mit der Kopierfunktion deines Browsers die entsprechende Adresse kopieren(bei mir ist es die Tastenkombination Strg+C)
4. Cursor an die entsprechende Stelle deines Beitrags setzen und auf
*Link einfügen*(die Erde mit den Handschellen) klicken. Mit der Einfügen-Funktion deines Browsers(bei mir Strg+V) die Adresse in das Fenster kopieren und OK drücken .
Fertig

Und so sollte es dann aus sehen, wenn es das große Bild ist... 





So, genug OffTopic. Ich hoffe, es hat geholfen..


----------



## trek 6500 (5. April 2010)

...danke !! nu sieht man das 601er mal in seiner ganzen schönheit -hehe .. ich werds morgen auch nochmal versuchen , mit den grossen bildern .. aber ich fürchte ....


----------



## barbarissima (6. April 2010)

Na bitte  
Dann kann ich die Suche nach meiner Lupe jetzt ja einstellen


----------



## trek 6500 (6. April 2010)

.....pfffff...

ach ja ,das spacertürmchen kommt natürlich noch weg , wenn klar is, og die gabel so okay is ... schöne woche (ich hab noch frei - dumdidei ), k.


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. April 2010)

Haltegriffe für Radler?!?!   
Also ich für meinen Teil hab´ meinen Trackstand immer dabei!


----------



## Jennfa (6. April 2010)

Neulich im Deister ...

















Grüßele Jenna


----------



## lucie (7. April 2010)

Habe gestern auch eine schöne Tour gemacht. Herrlich viel Laub auf den Wegen, es sah alles soooo schön homogen aus. 
Habs also auch bergab schön laufen lassen, und dann war sie plötzlich da: eine ca. 30cm Stufe - zu spät, der Abgang war schon voll im Gang.
Einen kontrollierten Sprung bzw. ein kontrolliertes Abbremsen bekam ich da leider nicht mehr hin. Bilder hätte ich davon auch gern, hat bestimmt sehr lustig ausgesehen, bin nämlich auch noch schön in einem Erdhaufen gelandet!  
Geprellte Schulter und ein verstauchtes Handgelenk, naja in ein paar Tagen ist alles wieder gut und dann geht's wieder ab auf die Piste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. April 2010)

@Jennfa: Schöne Bilder!


----------



## barbarissima (7. April 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> Habe gestern auch eine schöne Tour gemacht. Herrlich viel Laub auf den Wegen, es sah alles soooo schön homogen aus.
> Habs also auch bergab schön laufen lassen, und dann war sie plötzlich da: eine ca. 30cm Stufe - zu spät, der Abgang war schon voll im Gang.
> Einen kontrollierten Sprung bzw. ein kontrolliertes Abbremsen bekam ich da leider nicht mehr hin. Bilder hätte ich davon auch gern, hat bestimmt sehr lustig ausgesehen, bin nämlich auch noch schön in einem Erdhaufen gelandet!
> Geprellte Schulter und ein verstauchtes Handgelenk, naja in ein paar Tagen ist alles wieder gut und dann geht's wieder ab auf die Piste.


Schöner Mist  Und das, wo gerade das Wetter besser wird  
Wünsche dir gute Bessereung


----------



## lucie (7. April 2010)

Danke!  
Wird schon wieder. Bin ja selber schuld, kannte den Weg noch nicht, da sollte man einfach auch ein wenig vorausschauender fahren. 
Aber wer bremst verliert, in diesem Fall war es nun leider umgekehrt.


----------



## KrissiRu (7. April 2010)

@Jennfa: Coole Bilder und lässiges Trikot. Wo haste das her???


----------



## Nuala (7. April 2010)

Maloja


----------



## KrissiRu (7. April 2010)

Danke! Hab ich mir grade mal kurz angeschaut, die haben ja echt schicke Sachen!


----------



## Jennfa (7. April 2010)

Danke . Ja ist Maloja . Die haben mMn richtig schicke Bikesachen für Frauen die mir auch mal einigermaßen passen. Das ist bei meiner Körpergröße als Frau immer seeeeeehr schwierig. Mir fehlt nur leider die passende Hose, aber das soll sich bald ändern . Die Bestellung geht heut raus .


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. April 2010)

Meine Lieblingsklamotten  (nur die Shirts der neuen Kollektion sagen mir nicht so zu)
Das Karierte hab ich auch 
Und Hosen: Muss ich auch diese Woche mal ordern, endlich ist mir meine erste Radhose zu weit, ich brauche Ersatz


----------



## trek 6500 (9. April 2010)

.....gestern zu dritt  bei 20 grad und sommerwetter !! so geil ! neue trails in mengen entdeckt - und ominöse bachdurchquerungen gemacht... schön wars !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (9. April 2010)

@trek 6500

Bist Du eigentlich immer ohne Helm unterwegs?
Bei mir hat so ein Teil schon einige Male Ärgeres verhindert, und ich hatte nicht an jedem Abgang vom Bike selbst Schuld!!! 
Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur eine dilettantische Radlerin.


----------



## barbarissima (9. April 2010)

*Schöne Bilder Kati *


----------



## Female (9. April 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> @trek 6500
> 
> Bist Du eigentlich immer ohne Helm unterwegs?
> Bei mir hat so ein Teil schon einige Male Ärgeres verhindert, und ich hatte nicht an jedem Abgang vom Bike selbst Schuld!!!
> Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur eine dilettantische Radlerin.



Hab mir das gleiche überlegt.
Ohne Helm fühle ich mich auf dem Rad nicht wohl.
Aber muss jeder selber wissen...


----------



## trek 6500 (9. April 2010)

nee,nee, helm is schon dabei - war da auf den rucksack geschnallt , weil wir rast gemacht haben ... zieh den helm auf trails an - auf normalem waldweg nicht - da komm´ich mir doof vor . fahr´seit 38 jahren rad - ohne helm - da kann ich mich jetzt net mehr umgewöhnen , auf normalen wegen so´n ding zu tragen - nur , wenns knifflig oder steil wird ... aber muss ja jeder selber wissen !!! 
@bärbel : danke !!!


----------



## barbarissima (9. April 2010)

Das hat der Vater meiner Feundin auch gesagt. Der kam sich auch doof vor, auf seiner Hausstrecke einen Helm aufzusetzen. Und die Strecke fuhr er schon seit 20 Jahren und war absolut fit. Jetzt ist er tod, Bikeunfall, ein anderer hat nicht aufgepasst


----------



## dre (9. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> nee,nee, helm is schon dabei - war da auf den rucksack geschnallt , weil wir rast gemacht haben ... zieh den helm auf trails an - auf normalem waldweg nicht - da komm´ich mir doof vor . fahr´seit 38 jahren rad - ohne helm - da kann ich mich jetzt net mehr umgewöhnen , auf normalen wegen so´n ding zu tragen - nur , wenns knifflig oder steil wird ... aber muss ja jeder selber wissen !!!
> @bärbel : danke !!!



... will jetzt nicht meckern oder gar eine neue Diskussion anzetteln;
Mutter eines Freundes, 25 Jahre inkl. kleiner Stürze mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen. Nie wirklich etwas passiert. Vor drei Wochen bei ca. 15 km/h gestürzt; Resultat = Pflegefall.
Sorry, wer im Bewusstsein dessen was passieren kann ohne Helm fährt, kommt sich nicht nur d==% vor, ...
Beim herausfordern eines Risikos bitte auch einmal ganz kurz daran denken, was man den Lieben antut, wenn die einen dann in ihrer Freizeit die Schnabeltasse halten, den Hintern abputzen etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (9. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ... zieh den helm auf trails an - auf normalem waldweg nicht - da komm´ich mir doof vor . fahr´seit 38 jahren rad - ohne helm - da kann ich mich jetzt net mehr umgewöhnen , auf normalen wegen so´n ding zu tragen



Ich komme mir mit Helm nicht doof vor. Wer weiß, wie doof ich jetzt wäre, wenn ich letztes Jahr keinen aufgehabt hätte, als mich jemand vom Rad geholt hat, und ich mit dem "behelmten" Kopf voll auf den Asphalt geknallt bin.
Wahrscheinlich bin ich diesbezüglich aber auch aus beruflichen Gründen stark sensibilisiert, da ich häufig mit den Ergebnissen solcher Unfälle konfrontiert werde.
So, nun aber wieder schöne Bilder von Ausfahrten und Trails, am liebsten natürlich solche mit Helm  und viel Sonne !


----------



## apoptygma (9. April 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> @Jennfa: Schöne Bilder!



Also ausser dat Hochschieben da.....also ehrlich


----------



## Jennfa (9. April 2010)

Für die paar Meter wieder hoch beim Sektionstraining immer aufzusteigen bin ich zu faul . Die Puste brauch ich ja noch für bergab .


----------



## scylla (9. April 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also ausser dat Hochschieben da.....also ehrlich



das muss so 

Zur Helmdiskussion: Bei den heutigen Helmen gibt es imho überhaupt keinen Grund mehr keinen aufzuziehen. Die sind doch mittlerweile so leicht und gut belüftet, dass man sie fast nicht mehr bemerkt. 
Ich würde übrigens genau auf der Hausstrecke oder auf normalen Waldwegen unbedingt einen Helm anziehen. Wenn man meint, alles zu kennen fährt man ja meistens schneller und leichtsinniger als auf unbekannten Trails. Und ein unerwarteter Stein oder Baumstamm oder auch ein "gegnerischer" Auto- oder Radfahrer kann überall im Weg sein. Der Unfall kommt meistens genau dann wenn man ihn nicht erwartet und sich total sicher fühlt (eigene Erfahrung ).


----------



## apoptygma (9. April 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Für die paar Meter wieder hoch beim Sektionstraining immer aufzusteigen bin ich zu faul . Die Puste brauch ich ja noch für bergab .





Mir glaubt auch kaum nen Mensch, das mein Bergabpuls oft höher ist, als mein Bergaufpuls


----------



## barbarissima (9. April 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Mir glaubt auch kaum nen Mensch, das mein Bergabpuls oft höher ist, als mein Bergaufpuls


 
Das kenn ich


----------



## LaCarolina (9. April 2010)

Hallo Mädels,

bin ganz neu hier und möchte mich hiermit vorstellen:






Mein Bike untern Olivenbaum.







Meine heutige Route






Und das bin ich, natürlich mit Helm 

Die Bilder sind leider nicht sehr gut, sind mit dem Handy gemacht. Da ich fast immer allein fahre, hab ich auch keins, was mich in action zeigt 

Viele Grüsse aus dem sonnigen Süden
Carolina


----------



## barbarissima (9. April 2010)

*Willkommen im Forum *

Und da wohnst du???????? WOW! 
Ich spüre gerade leichten Neid in mir aufsteigen


----------



## bicicletta (9. April 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Willkommen im Forum *
> 
> Und da wohnst du???????? WOW!
> Ich spüre gerade leichten Neid in mir aufsteigen



..ja ich auch )

olivenbäume, und wärme..cool!!!


----------



## LaCarolina (9. April 2010)

Ja hier wohne ich, seit 11 Jahren. Das ist in den Bergen von Málaga. Bitte nicht neidisch sein, wenns hier heiss wird, kann man (ich zumindest) nix grösseres mehr machen, weder mit dem Bike noch zu Fuss. Aber im Frühjahr ist es schon sehr schön, heute hatte ich unterwegs von 18,2bis 31,6 Grad, unten am Meer sehr starken Gegenwind, da hab ich schon gedacht ich schaffs nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (9. April 2010)

Hallo Carolina 

Beneidenswert! Was hat Dich nach Andalusien verschlagen?


----------



## LaCarolina (9. April 2010)

Das ist die Heimat meines Mannes, wir sind nach einigen Jahren in D hierhin zurückgezogen


----------



## lucie (9. April 2010)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> ...Da ich fast immer allein fahre, hab ich auch keins, was mich in action zeigt



Das geht mir meistens auch so! Immer nur Bilder vom Bike mit Landschaft drumherum. Nur die, die sich mit dem Teil bis dort hin "gequält" hat, wird von der Kamera mehr oder weniger ignoriert.  

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/613881]
	
[/URL]


----------



## apoptygma (9. April 2010)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Das ist die Heimat meines Mannes, wir sind nach einigen Jahren in D hierhin zurückgezogen



Respekt 

Aber stimmt, im Sommer is es wohl teilweise kaum zu ertragen, weiss das von nem Kollegen, der Familie in Andalusien hat.


----------



## trek 6500 (9. April 2010)

bin auch ein bisschen neidisch ... andalusien würd´mir auch gefallen


----------



## LaCarolina (9. April 2010)

Packt eure Bikes in den Flieger und kommt her!


----------



## trek 6500 (9. April 2010)

..wie lange fliegt man denn ?????


----------



## LaCarolina (9. April 2010)

Von Düsseldorf waren es ca 2.45 h


----------



## trek 6500 (9. April 2010)

..das geht ja direkt ----- hatte eig. demnächst mal sardinien geplant, aber man könnte sich  ja noch umorientieren ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. April 2010)

so, jetzt nochmal ein foto ohne Baum


----------



## trek 6500 (11. April 2010)

nett !!!!!!


----------



## lucie (11. April 2010)

Da ich meist allein unterwegs bin, ging's leider nur mit Selbstauslöser. Die Kamera hing dabei an einem Ast, daher ist das Foto auch nicht gerade berauschend.
Aber bis das Bild in der Kiste war, bin ich xmal den Hügel wieder hoch, rauf auf's Radl und dann runter der Kamera entgegen - und das alles möglichst in 10sec! 
Wenn mich dabei jemand beobachtet hätte, dann hätte er bestimmt gaaaanz schnell die Hanseln mit dem hübschen Jäckchen geholt.


----------



## trek 6500 (11. April 2010)

..is doch gut geworden !!! muss mich auch mal mit dem selbstauslöser beschäftigen ... fahrbilder sind schon was nettes !!  p..s was hast´n für reifen drauf ?? lg , kati


----------



## lucie (11. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..is doch gut geworden !!! muss mich auch mal mit dem selbstauslöser beschäftigen ... fahrbilder sind schon was nettes !!



Danke Dir! Das Ganze war aber schon ziemlich lustig!  



> p..s was hast´n für reifen drauf ?? lg , kati



Sind Michelin WildGrip'R, z.Z. v+h. Mal sehen, wie die sich so im Gelände 
anstellen, waren Ersatz für NN. Wollte einfach mal ein paar andere als immer nur Schwalbe Reifen probieren.

LG lucie


----------



## scylla (11. April 2010)

Deinem Gesichtsausdruck kann man quasi die Spannung ablesen "bin ich diesmal rechtzeitig für den Auslöser?" 

schönes Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (11. April 2010)

Lucie, was für eine wunderschöne Landschaft auf den ersten Bildern!

Mädels, was habt ihr alle für Wahnsinns-Bikes


----------



## barbarissima (11. April 2010)

Hallo Lucie,

ich sag´s ja immer, Selbstauslöserbilder sind echter Stress  
Aber das Ergebnis bei dir ist prima geworden  Sieht klasse aus 

Wir sollten mal einen Thread aufmachen, indem wir unsere ganzen mißglückten Selbstauslöserbilder zum Besten geben


----------



## apoptygma (11. April 2010)

Ich hab wieder nur mein Baby allein am See *seufz

Heute wärs ma was gewesen, und ich habe nicht dran gedacht, da hätten ma nen paar Bilder geschossen werden können, schön an unserer DH-Strecke in Witten und ich mit meinem HT mitten drin übenderweise


----------



## trek 6500 (12. April 2010)

och nee, net am papierkorb ... des sieht so lieblos aus ...


----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> och nee, net am papierkorb ... des sieht so lieblos aus ...



Ich hätts Rad ja auch auffe Wiese legen können, oder auf die Bank stellen und mich auf den Papierkorb?? 

Und sach nicht lieblos, ich......die ihr Rad in der Badewanne putzt, die ihr Rad mit ans Bet nimmt und und und *grml


----------



## lucie (12. April 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich hätts Rad ja auch auffe Wiese legen können, oder auf die Bank stellen und mich auf den Papierkorb??
> 
> Und sach nicht lieblos, ich......die ihr Rad in der Badewanne putzt, die ihr Rad mit ans Bet nimmt und und und *grml



Da hab ich auch noch eins von gestern:

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/616166]
	
[/URL]

und einen Papierkorb gab es da auch noch als "Angebot der Woche".  
Mmh..., die Entscheidung fiel mir nicht leicht, am Ende habe ich dann das rote Ding mitgenommen!


----------



## trek 6500 (12. April 2010)

..hihi ...lauter papierkorbbilder ... ich such mal , ob ich auch noch eins find`... 
@lucie ; ,, die schutzbleche sind aber net dein ernst , oder :::??????


----------



## barbarissima (12. April 2010)

Bin ganz entzückt, was es bei euch für schöne Mülleimer gibt  

Um den Trend gleich wieder zu stoppen, hier ich ohne Mülleimer 






Und noch ein Selbstauslöserbild  Der Trail ist an anderer Stelle auch noch steiler und enger. Ich habe es dann aber in den 10sec nicht die Steigung hoch und aufs Rad geschafft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Die Bilder zeigen alle nur mein Hinterteil


----------



## lucie (12. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..hihi ...lauter papierkorbbilder ... ich such mal , ob ich auch noch eins find`...
> @lucie ; ,, die schutzbleche sind aber net dein ernst , oder :::??????



Schöner Papierkorb! 



> @lucie ; ,, die schutzbleche sind aber net dein ernst , oder :::??????



Hübsch sind die Teile natürlich nicht, da hast Du vollkommen Recht!
Ist aber nur das "Arbeitstier" für schlechtes Wetter, um möglichtst ohne Dreckstreifen auf Rücken und Hintern zur Arbeit zu kommen.


----------



## cantankerous (12. April 2010)

Eigentlich will ich mich mit der ganzen Papierkorbthematik nicht befassen, leider ist auf meinen neuesten Actionfoto auch ein Papierkorb zu sehen. Werde einen Brief an die Stadt Köln schreiben, mit Bitte um Entfernung des Mülleimers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katinka22 (12. April 2010)

Das Wetter hätte natürlich schöner sein können, aber was will man machen :

[ame="http://vimeo.com/10872390"]CUBE goes 69er on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. April 2010)

nettes Video mit diesem interessanten Rad  Sieht aus, als ob Du Spaß hast


----------



## lucie (12. April 2010)

@barbarissima

Die Bilder mit Selbstauslöser sind wirklich super geworden. 

@Katinka22

Sehr schönes Video!


----------



## Fie (12. April 2010)

*Das Video ist ja mal cool!
*
Hat dich wer gefilmt oder wie hast du das gemacht? Rosenstolz paßt super dazu!!!

Ganz neidisch ich bin!!!


----------



## Echinopsis (12. April 2010)

Das Video ist wirklich schön anzuschauen, wieviel Zeit hast du für die vielen Filmsequenzen investiert? Ich nehme an, dass du die Kamera passend platziert und gestartet hast und dann dran vorbei gefahren bist?! Da braucht man wirklich Geduld, tolles Ergebnis, Hut ab 

MfG Tine


----------



## LaCarolina (12. April 2010)

Klasse, so ein Video hätt ich auch gern


----------



## katinka22 (12. April 2010)

Danke, danke , ihr macht mich ja ganz verlegen. 
Leider war niemand zum filmen dabei, also hab ich mir ne Wurzel, nen Ast, etc. gesucht und gehofft, dass die Kamera nicht runterfällt und der Winkel halbwegs hinkommt, sah bestimmt lustig aus, wenn ich zum kontrollieren auf dem Boden rumgerobbt bin .
Gefahren bin ich all inclusive 2 Stunden, hatte Material von 18 min (das meiste zeigt mich, wie ich grad mit/ohne Rad durch die Gegend laufe) und verwertbar waren am Ende etwa 4 min. 
Das zusammenschneiden und Musik einfügen war hinterher einfach (~15min mit Avidemux), obwohl ich sowas noch nie gemacht hab. 
Also nur keine Scheu davor haben, Spaß gemacht hat es auf jeden Fall und ich bin stolz wie Oskar auf das Ergebnis .


----------



## Echinopsis (12. April 2010)

Hört sich gut an, ich glaube, ich vesuche mich auch mal an einem Video. Was für eine Kamera hast du benutzt?

Um nicht völlig offtopic zu sein ein Bild vom letzten Sommer:





MfG Tine


----------



## barbarissima (12. April 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> @barbarissima
> 
> Die Bilder mit Selbstauslöser sind wirklich super geworden.
> 
> ...


 
Danke schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katinka22 (12. April 2010)

> Hört sich gut an, ich glaube, ich vesuche mich auch mal an einem Video. Was für eine Kamera hast du benutzt?



Die Kamera ist ne Olympus SP-510UZ. Das Videoschnitt-Programm ist übrigens kostenlos, kann man im Internet runterladen bzw. unter Linux auch einfach über die Paketverwaltung installieren. Dem Programm ist es recht egal, wo das Video herkommt. Mit Dateien vom iPod gehts genauso .


----------



## DJT (12. April 2010)

Sorry wenn ich hier reinplatze! 



katinka22 schrieb:


> Danke, danke , ihr macht mich ja ganz verlegen.



Nettes Video Katinka!! (Versuch mal beim nächsten Film die einzelnen Szenen einzublenden bzw. überzublenden, dann kommt der Übergang "vom einen Teil-Film auf den anderen" nicht so hart bzw. schlagartig)
Ich hoff Du weißt wie ich meine, hihi 
Bewegte Bilder geschickt geschnitten und kombiniert mit der passenden Musik sind immer genial!
Deins erinnert mich von der Art her an's echt toll gemachte Wintersonne vom chickenway_user



katinka22 schrieb:


> Leider war niemand zum filmen dabei, also hab ich mir ne Wurzel, nen Ast, etc. gesucht und gehofft, dass die Kamera nicht runterfällt und der Winkel halbwegs hinkommt ...



Ich hab für solche Aktionen den [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Joby-Gorillapod-Klemmstativ-Kameras-schwarz/dp/B000EVSLRO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1271102569&sr=8-1"]Joby Gorillapod[/ame] 
Der ist sein Geld voll und ganz Wert zum filmen, und ideal für Gruppenbilder wenn keine Wanderer unterwegs sind!

Viele Grüße DJT


----------



## Honigblume (13. April 2010)

Klasse gemachtes Video


----------



## Fie (13. April 2010)

Ich glaube fast, Katinka22 hat einen neuen Hype ausgelöst 

Ob ich das mit meinem Handy auch so hinbekomme? Die Videoqualität ist da hervorragend, aber die Stand- oder Hängefestigkeit eher nicht. Aber einen Versuch wäre es wert.

Mich begeistert das! Auch die Bilder in Action mit Selbstauslöser.


----------



## cantankerous (13. April 2010)

Ja, pflichte bei, tolles Video. Man sieht dir den Spaß an der Sache an.


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. April 2010)

Ich habe bei dem Video - das im Übrigen gut gelungen ist, auch die Musik ist stimmig und passt zum "Projekt" - eher auf das Vorderrad in den wurzeligen Bereichen geachtet. Interessant, wie gut es klettert - und das ohne Federgabel! 29er fangen nun wirklich an, mich zu interessieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (13. April 2010)

Mich wunderts auch, wie leicht es dadrüber hoppelt und auch hochklettert.
Wenn es fährt, sieht es auch nicht wirklich komisch aus, vorallem sieht man, wie sicher und wohl du dich auf dem "Ding"  fühlst! 
Schönes Video!


----------



## cessy08 (13. April 2010)

Hallo,
Erlaubt einen kurzen Tip für den sicheren Stand beim selbstauslösen/filmen: Multiflex Stativ.

Bye


----------



## trek 6500 (13. April 2010)

...find´das video ziemlich "langatmig=, den trail sehr nett und das bike immer noch grottenhässlich  greez , k.


----------



## apoptygma (13. April 2010)

Das einzig Schlimme an dem Video ist definitiv die Musik *brechinsessen

Sorry 

Sonst....mich echt viel Hingabe gedreht


----------



## trek 6500 (13. April 2010)

..so unterschiedlich sind die  geschmäcker


----------



## jjules (13. April 2010)

Gschmack Sach, 
hat der Aff gsagt,
und hod in d' Soafa bissn.

(Soafa = Seife)

Das Video find ich gut. Zeit wird es Mädelz,
wir befinden uns auf dem Vormarsch. 
Genauso haben die Jungs doch auch alle angefangen!

Die Musik find ich irgendwie passend, das Bike, naja, es ist Cube,
ich mag Cube,..  Gut gemacht @katinka22.
Finds auf alle Fälle cool zu sehen wie andere Mädels ticken und dass
man sich da doch oft selbst findet. 

Dieser Thread ist insgesamt recht toll. Ich sehs schon.. in ein paar Monaten drehen wir alle zusammen ein richtig geiles Bike Video!!!


----------



## jjules (13. April 2010)

cantankerous schrieb:


> Eigentlich will ich mich mit der ganzen Papierkorbthematik nicht befassen, leider ist auf meinen neuesten Actionfoto auch ein Papierkorb zu sehen. Werde einen Brief an die Stadt Köln schreiben, mit Bitte um Entfernung des Mülleimers.



Die Treppe macht sicher auch Spaß! 
Wir könnten doch eine Sammlung der schönsten (gefahrenen) Treppen machen..

Ich fang mal an. Mein derzeitiger Favorit ist die an der Großhesseloher
Brücke in München. Östliche Isar-Seite, Richtung München fahrend, vom Radweg oben auf die Brücke runter. 

Das sind immer so ein paar Stufen und dann eine kleine Plattform mit Richtungsänderung. Ich mags!


----------



## cantankerous (14. April 2010)

jjules schrieb:


> Die Treppe macht sicher auch Spaß!
> Wir könnten doch eine Sammlung der schönsten (gefahrenen) Treppen machen..
> 
> Ich fang mal an. Mein derzeitiger Favorit ist die an der Großhesseloher
> ...



Mach mal ein Foto, das will ich sehen! Plattform mit Richtungsänderung hab ich hinter mir...leider (noch) nicht erfolgreich. Seither nicht wieder versucht...möchte noch ein wenig positive Treppenerfahrungen sammeln. Aber auf die Domtreppe bin ich stolz, da ich mir das Ziel gesteckt hatte die spätestens an meinem Geburtstag zu fahren. Und jetzt hab ich sie sogar 2 Monate früher geschafft. Und die Philharmonietreppe gleich mit.  Ruckel sie zwar ziemlich langsam runter aber schneller werde ich dann von ganz alleine. Mein Treppentraining hat mir bei unserer letzten Tour dann auch wirklich geholfen, sonst hätte ich viel öfters Angst bekommen und absteigen müssen.


----------



## Deleted168745 (15. April 2010)

hmmm..is keine Treppe...aber hat Panorama


----------



## Fie (15. April 2010)

Himmel 

@ Kilkenny

ich würde sterben, da ich extrem an Höhenangst leide. Das war zwar nicht immer so, aber wenn ich das sehe, schwindelt es mich schon 

Cooles Bild! Sag jetzt bitte nicht: mit Selbstauslöser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Female (15. April 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> hmmm..is keine Treppe...aber hat Panorama



Cooler Trail!


----------



## Deleted168745 (15. April 2010)

Female schrieb:


> Cooler Trail!


Kohlern halt...aber das Wetter war noch viel viel cooler..ähh..hotter...für Vorgestern


----------



## Deleted168745 (15. April 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Himmel
> 
> @ Kilkenny
> 
> ...



so schlimm is das gaanich..mein ich ernst...beim fahren kriegste das  nämlich gaaanich mit -->Tunnelblick


----------



## Votec Tox (15. April 2010)

Also wenn man Deine Signatur liest, liebst Du diesen Trail 
Tolles Photo, Respekt, könnte da nur fahren wenn es 2m breiter wäre!


----------



## scylla (15. April 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> >Tunnelblick



schade um die tolle Aussicht


----------



## ghostmoni (15. April 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> schade um die tolle Aussicht




naja, lieber nen Tunnelblick, als wegen der tollen Aussicht den direkten Weg nehmen (ich fahre grundsätzlich immer da hin, wo ich hingucke *g*)


----------



## MelleD (15. April 2010)

ghostmoni schrieb:


> naja, lieber nen Tunnelblick, als wegen der tollen Aussicht den direkten Weg nehmen (ich fahre grundsätzlich immer da hin, wo ich hingucke *g*)


 
Ja, nicht nur du 
Letztens ne Tour gemacht mit ner echt miesen Wurzelpassage, alle fahren links rum, sagt noch einer, rechts wäre doof, ich guck und fahr natürlich rechts und leg mich erstmal schön lang.
Das Ergebnis war nen faustdicker Abdruck meines Lenkers auf meinem Oberschenkel


----------



## ghostmoni (16. April 2010)

ouha, das ist nicht schön... bringt aber Farbe ins Leben


----------



## LonelyWolf (18. April 2010)

Ich bin noch neu hier und schaue mich noch ehrfürchtig um.....bin ja echt begeistert! Es gibt also doch noch mehr Frauen, die Mountainbiken!!! Klasse!
Hut ab! Habe hier oben noch keine weiteren Damen auf Mounties gesehen....leider!
Zu meiner Person: Ich bin 26 und komme aus dem Hohen Norden! 

Ich fahre hauptsächlich Touren. In meiner Lehre bin ich 3 Jahre lang täglich 20km gefahren - Sommer wie Winter. Nachdem mir hier mittlerweile 4 Bikes geklaut wurden habe ich zum letzten Weihnachten ein Felt Q800 bekommen! Dies ist mein bisher hochwertigstes Bike und ich bin stolz wie Oskar!
Selbstverständlich ist es nix gegen eure sauteuren "Maschinen" - aber ich denke, damit kann ich gut leben.
Ich denke da zurück an meinen 20kg-Panzer, mit dem ich 700km nach Mainz gefahren bin + Gepäck! Auf den Fahrer und das Feeling kommt es an! Naja - anderes Thema...
Jedenfalls werde ich mich nun wohl auch mehr mit dem Gelände beschäftigen - eure Fotos (und erst recht das Video) sind da echt ansteckend!
Da will ich mich auch gleich anschliessen:

Im Januar letzten Jahres auf einem zugefrorenem See um die Ecke. Das war vielleicht eine Aktion mit dem Selbstauslöser: Kamera ausrichten und in den paar Sekunden zum Bike schliddern, aufsteigen und anzufahren - ohne auf dem Eis auszurutschen und hinzuknallen (war mir nicht ganz sicher mit der Tragfähigkeit - war ja kein anderer auf dem Eis...)
Es war seeehr leichtsinnig - aber für ein seltenes Foto.....

http://



http://



Das Bike ist übrigens eine Mischung aus FELT und CONWAY...

Gruß Mona


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (18. April 2010)

Hallo Mona!
Willkommen im Forum! Fotos find ich klasse  
Mit deiner Signatur habe ich übrigens auch schon mal Bekanntschaft gemacht. Von Eckerförde nach Kleindannewerk; 40km durchgängig mit Gegenwind. Das ist anstrengender als jeder Höhenmeter. 
Weiß nicht wo genau du wohnst, aber sehr schön ist der Trail (Trampelpfad) von Eckernförde an der Küste entlang Richtung Osten. Am Kiekut in den Wald und immer an der See entlang.
Viel Spass im Gelände


----------



## apoptygma (18. April 2010)

Gestern hätte es ein tolles Bild gegeben, da bin ich aufgrund zu geringer Geschwindigkeit auf nem Teilstück den Ruhrbikemarathons mit dem VR in nem Schlammloch steckengeblieben, hinten nochmal gut durchgedreht, rauss ausse Klickies, BLick nach links, "schei.sse" gedacht,weils da 5-6 Meter runterging, in dem Momewnt merkte ich mein HR schon an der Kante zu "runter" Da fiel mir dann nur eins ein: "Werf Dein Gewicht nach rechts aufs Rad drauf" Gerettet!

Endergebnis: Bluterguss Knie rechts, Bluterguss Oberschenkel rechts 

Muss ein Bild für die Götter gewesen sein, mein Coach schaute etwas verstört als ich meine "Hättste auch ma was sagen können mit dem teil da"  Denn der war schon ums Eck weg (und ich muss dazu sagen, der Doofmann baut und plant die Ruhrbike-Strecke, der hätte das wissen müssen)


----------



## Fie (18. April 2010)

Herzlich willkommen Mona,

wirklich schöne Bilder! Da bin ich froh, hier im Süden zu wohnen, ich kann Wind nicht AB!

Heute werde ich so lange biken, bis ich vom Bike falle. Werde  mir neue Strecken suchen und hoffen, dass ich wieder zurück finde. Ich muß heute raus, sonst spring ich aus dem Fenster! Geld darf ich  nicht vergessen, fals ich doch mit dem Zug irgendwie und so 
Handy aufgeladen, der MP3 Player wird noch frisch überspielt und ab dafür. 
Himmel, was hab ich für eine Laune!!! (mußte raus jetzt)

Ich packe meinen Rucksack...

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## apoptygma (18. April 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen Mona,
> 
> wirklich schöne Bilder! Da bin ich froh, hier im Süden zu wohnen, ich kann Wind nicht AB!
> 
> ...





Hey Micha!

Mach das, machs Dir schön!!!!!! Viel Spass


----------



## LaCarolina (18. April 2010)

Wow Mona, sehr eindrucksvolle Bilder mit dem zugefrorenem See.
Hier bei uns gibt es auch nur wenige weibliche Fahrerinnen, die auch wirklich in die Berge gehen.


----------



## trek 6500 (18. April 2010)

hallo mona - nettes bike , aber die stütze und die refelktoren stören ganz erheblich - mich zumindest . dadurch sehen mtb´s immer aus wie city schlampen , nicht wie reinrassige sportgeräte ... ich fahre auch -unter anderem - mit dem bike zur arbeit - aber so´n kram würd´ich mir trotzdem net dranmachen ... nix für ungut .. ride on !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (18. April 2010)

Wir haben uns gestern bei herrlichem Wetter auch mal wieder auf den Weg gemacht. Leider musste ich noch in die Nachtschicht, sonst wäre heute wieder eine schöne Tour fällig gewesen...

Endlich konnte ich mein "Pinkbike" mit dem passenden Outfit bewegen.
Ich weiß, dass es Geschmacksache ist... 









Kurz vor der Tour... Erst mal fertig machen...






Warum hat das Mountainbiken nur immer was mit kleinen, gemeinen Stellen zu tun? Es macht aber riesen Spaß 






So, der letzte Berg ist auch geschafft...






Räder wieder auf den Hecktäger und ab nach Hause...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. April 2010)

heute bin ich 2x eine besch*** lange Straße mit 18% hochgekurbelt... und ich hatte nicht mal einen roten Kopf danach, ich hab mich gefreut wie ein Honigkuchenpferd !

das Foto sieht viel zu unspektakulär aus


----------



## Hummelbrumm (18. April 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> heute bin ich 2x eine besch*** lange Straße mit 18% hochgekurbelt... und ich hatte nicht mal einen roten Kopf danach, ich hab mich gefreut wie ein Honigkuchenpferd !
> 
> das Foto sieht viel zu unspektakulär aus


 
Gratuliere!

Aber das Foto ist so gut das ich mir vorstellen kann wie steil es war!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. April 2010)

mich hat überrascht, dass ich bei der zweiten Runde auch noch hochgekommen bin 

Ich bin heute auch ein paar fiese Stufen runter, leider hat das niemand fotografisch dokumentiert, und mir haben anschließend die Knie geschlackert  Aber schee wars!


----------



## trek 6500 (18. April 2010)

...18 prozent sind schon ne menge !!! respekt !!!
@mounty : ..zum  outfit sach ich ma nix..  aber : sitzt du nicht ein wenig sehr niedrig ????? gruss,kati , die heute auch unterwegs war - bild leider nur vom bike ..


----------



## LonelyWolf (19. April 2010)

Ja, danke erstmal für eure netten Willkommensgrüße! 
Ich komme aus Rendsburg. Heute war ich mit dem Felt Q800 in den Hüttener Bergen unterwegs. Mann - hab absolut keine Kondition mehr. Da wartet viel Arbeit...



trek 6500 schrieb:


> hallo mona - nettes bike , aber die stütze und die refelktoren stören ganz erheblich - mich zumindest . dadurch sehen mtb´s immer aus wie city schlampen , nicht wie reinrassige sportgeräte ... ich fahre auch -unter anderem - mit dem bike zur arbeit - aber so´n kram würd´ich mir trotzdem net dranmachen ... nix für ungut .. ride on !!!


Was das angeht, gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht! Aber hierbei handelt es sich um einen alten Conway-Alu-Rahmen mit Felt-Komponenten. Für mich das damals einzige Transportmittel. Deshalb ging es mir in erster Linie um Zweckmäßigkeit/Sicherheit und weniger um Optik. 
Und für das Foto die Hörner, Ständer, Schmutzfänger und Licht abmontieren....ja, wäre eine Überlegung wert gewesen - aber das hier war eine rein-spontane Idee.


----------



## LonelyWolf (19. April 2010)

Ach ja - Schnapper von vorhin:


----------



## mountymaus (19. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @mounty : ..zum  outfit sach ich ma nix..  aber : sitzt du nicht ein wenig sehr niedrig ????? gruss,kati , die heute auch unterwegs war - bild leider nur vom bike ..



Nein, Sitzhöhe passt so. Sieht vielleicht auf dem Foto so aus. Es ging da aber ordentlich nach oben, so dass ich das Gewicht bzw. die Sitzposition ein wenig nach vorne verlagern musste.


----------



## missmarple (19. April 2010)

@Frau Rauscher: das Problem hat man doch irgendwie meistens, dass die Steigung auf den Bildern viel zu harmlos ausschaut... *seufz* Wie dem auch sei, Glückwunsch zur "nicht-hochroten-Kopf-Bewältigung"! 

Von mir gibt's nun auch endlich mal die ersten "Einsatzbilder"...  Gestern im Taunus unterwegs:





(Am Gesichtsausdruck arbeite ich noch...)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. April 2010)

So, wieder von einer tollen Woche im Vinschgau zurück:









Fullface mag zwar manchmal bißl übertrieben ausschauen, hat mich aber letzte Woche bei einem Absturz vor paar schicken Schmissen im Gesicht bewahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (19. April 2010)

Neid!

Ich hab jetzt noch 10 Tage zum fahren, dann darf ich mir das Blech wieder rausholen lassen, dass mir ein Bikeparkbesuch letztes Jahr eingebracht hat. Und Fullface wäre da auch gut gewesen.


----------



## bicicletta (19. April 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> So, wieder von einer tollen Woche im Vinschgau zurück:



oh...vinschgau ist toll..da war ich vor zwei jahren auch..hast du noch ein paar tipps? da soll es dieses jahr wieder hingehen...??

zum thema "fotos von uns auf denen man eigentlich nix sieht" kann ich auch was beisteuern...gestern bei uns im wald:


----------



## JarJarBings (19. April 2010)

ein aktuelles bild hab ich leider net, aber eins vom ironbike letzten august.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. April 2010)

bicicletta schrieb:


> oh...vinschgau ist toll..da war ich vor zwei jahren auch..hast du noch ein paar tipps? da soll es dieses jahr wieder hingehen...??



Wir waren diesmal in einem Betrieb von www.bikereldorado.com , nämlich im Latscherhof. Den kann ich wärmstens empfehlen. Die geführten Touren sind schon allein wegen der Guides ihr Geld wert, das ist beste südtiroler Unterhaltung! Die Trails würde man z.T. wahrscheinlich auch so finden, aber ich fahr mit Guide immer paar Klassen besser als wenn ich mit meinem Mann allein unterwegs bin.   Wir haben an 4 Tagen geführte Touren gemacht, an 3 sind wir selber gefahren, gute Mischung also. Der Jagdhof ist sicher auch ein super Hotel (ganz netter, lustiger Chef), leider quietescheteuer und beim Biken brauch ich den ganzen Wellness-Schnickschnack sowieso nicht. Ansonsten ist´s wohl beim Roman Sachsalber in Tarsch noch sehr nett. Auch der ist super lustig!
Die Trails sind alle toll und eine gute Mischung aus anspruchsvoll und flowig.


----------



## Deleted168745 (19. April 2010)

...ich hatte heute noch die Klebereifen vom Urlaub drauf und musste was ausprobieren....(nochmal fahr ich ne "Tour" damit nicht!)
das was ich dann eich ausprobieren wollte hatte zwar nich geklappt aber n schönes Bild hab ich gekriegt


----------



## scylla (19. April 2010)

was wolltest du denn ausprobieren? trackstand im 45° winkel? 

super foto


----------



## trek 6500 (19. April 2010)

@kenny : super  geiles bild !!!!!
@bicicletta : ..wie bist du mit dem lapierre zufrieden ? fährst du rahmengr. S - wie lang ist denn da das oberrohr ??? lg , die kati


----------



## Deleted168745 (19. April 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> was wolltest du denn ausprobieren? trackstand im 45° winkel?
> 
> super foto



....dankene ich wollte in der 'Männervariante' anfahren..hatte dann aber kurzfristig Migräne

@Trek 6500
Danke


----------



## missmarple (19. April 2010)

@Kilkenny: Ui!    
Tolles Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (19. April 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ...ich hatte heute noch die Klebereifen vom Urlaub drauf und musste was ausprobieren....



Mit den "Klebereifen" müßte es doch auch so gehen





Nee, mal im Ernst - das Original ist wirklich ein echt tolles Foto!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. April 2010)

ogottichkanndanichthingucken


----------



## cantankerous (20. April 2010)

Was zum Lachen 
Was hab ich meinen Kerl während dessen verflucht


----------



## mountymaus (20. April 2010)

cantankerous schrieb:


> Was zum Lachen
> Was hab ich meinen Kerl während dessen verflucht




Manchmal könnte man sie verfluchen,
es hätte aber auch schlimmer kommen können... 
Hoffentlich sind die Füße wieder trocken.


----------



## Deleted168745 (20. April 2010)

tsts...wieso hat er dir keine shore gebaut? ...cooles vid


----------



## scylla (20. April 2010)

mach dir nix draus... nasse füße hat wohl jeder schon mal gekriegt (besonders wenn's so eine trübe pfütze ist wo man den untergrund nicht sieht )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (20. April 2010)

Und ausgerechnet das muss er filmen. Und wenn du ganz locker den Trail runterflitzt, dann bleibt die Kamera aus


----------



## Deleted168745 (20. April 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> Mit den "Klebereifen" müßte es doch auch so gehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhhhh^^ jetzt zeigts mir das gedrehte Bild an..hehe..geil


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. April 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> was wolltest du denn ausprobieren? trackstand im 45° winkel?



Vermutlich einen Stoppie!


----------



## bicicletta (20. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @bicicletta : ..wie bist du mit dem lapierre zufrieden ? fährst du rahmengr. S - wie lang ist denn da das oberrohr ??? lg , die kati



hallo kati, 
nein es ist ein M rahmen, die genaue geometrie findest du hier: http://www.lapierre-bikes.de/lapierre/big-mountain-rad/2010/spicy-916-2010/geometrie
ich bin super zufrieden mit dem spicy und ich gebe es nie wieder her 
es ist sowohl im XC als auch im FR bereich einfach unschlagbar, sprich auf trials und im bikepark hast du viel spaß damit: es ist leicht, hat genug federweg, die geometrie passt, man kommt alle berge hoch und ebenso gut auch wieder runter.
und fürs grobe ist ja mein vp-free bald fertig *freu*

viele grüße, claudia


----------



## bicicletta (20. April 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wir waren diesmal in einem Betrieb von www.bikereldorado.com , nämlich im Latscherhof. Den kann ich wärmstens empfehlen. Die geführten Touren sind schon allein wegen der Guides ihr Geld wert, das ist beste südtiroler Unterhaltung! Die Trails würde man z.T. wahrscheinlich auch so finden, aber ich fahr mit Guide immer paar Klassen besser als wenn ich mit meinem Mann allein unterwegs bin.   Wir haben an 4 Tagen geführte Touren gemacht, an 3 sind wir selber gefahren, gute Mischung also. Der Jagdhof ist sicher auch ein super Hotel (ganz netter, lustiger Chef), leider quietescheteuer und beim Biken brauch ich den ganzen Wellness-Schnickschnack sowieso nicht. Ansonsten ist´s wohl beim Roman Sachsalber in Tarsch noch sehr nett. Auch der ist super lustig!
> Die Trails sind alle toll und eine gute Mischung aus anspruchsvoll und flowig.



hey...danke für die tipps, beim letzten mal waren wir auf eigene faust unterwegs, haben wirklich einen tollen urlaub verbracht, (-> wenn du magst gibts  HIER und HIER unsere einwöchige vinschgau-urlaubsgeschichte) doch die wirklich guten trails kennen natürlich nur die locals..


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. April 2010)

Ihr scheint ja immer etwas weiter oben im Tal zu sein. In Nauders war ich auch schon paar mal und kenne da paar nette Trails. Über Bormio und Sta. Catarina ging ja unsere Runde 2007, war echt super! Ein Bild von der Panzersperre auf der Plamort hab ich auch in meiner Galerie.


----------



## bicicletta (20. April 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ihr scheint ja immer etwas weiter oben im Tal zu sein.



...ja klaa...is ja von uns auch nicht so "weit" 
nein, wir haben da erstmal angefangen...mal sehn, dieses jahr gehts bestimmt etwas weiter runter.


----------



## MelleD (20. April 2010)

cantankerous schrieb:


> Was zum Lachen
> Was hab ich meinen Kerl während dessen verflucht


 
Ja, ist schon super, wenn die kerle am Rand stehen und sich schlapp lachen, ne? 
Aber du lachst ja selber noch, dann gehts noch 

@Kilkenny
Was ist "in der Männervariante runterfahren"?


----------



## cantankerous (20. April 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und ausgerechnet das muss er filmen. Und  wenn du ganz locker den Trail runterflitzt, dann bleibt die Kamera aus



Ja, und grinst schälmisch dabei...gggrrrr...als ich um Hilfe gebeten  habe, dachte ich noch, ich komme wenigstens halbwegs trocken davon. Aber  Mr. Spielberg muss ja weiterfilmen. Also ich mit beiden Füßen voll rein  in den Matsch und zieh mich und mein Fahrrad aus dem Sumpf. Naja, mein  Freund hat versprochen seine Sumpfüberquerung auch reinzustellen. Er kam zwar  trockenen Fußes drüber, aber zum lachen gibts da auch was...


----------



## Fie (20. April 2010)

Mein letzter Einsatz im Gelände war mörderisch und da übertreibe ich nicht. 
Ich fuhr am Sonntag einen Weg entlang, den ich von früher her kannte (Grillstelle) Dann fuhr ich in den Wald, weil ich dachte, da wäre ein Pfad. Lumpfe mein Kona über einen Baumstamm und dann, ja dann kam ich in´s Grübeln. Zurück will ich nicht mehr, weil bis da ein Weg abzweigte, waren es 3 km. Ich war schlichtweg - zu faul. Was ich bitter bereut habe, wie sich später und im Laufe des Kommenden herrausstellen wird. Vor mir ein Hang, Wald, mit vielen umgestürtzten Bäumen und unten der Neckar. Steigung von diesem Hang, gefühlte 95%. Höhe ca 20m. 1,5 std habe ich gebraucht, diesen Hang hochzukommen. Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen, wie steil das war/ist. Überall Laub und darunter der pure Waldboden. Kein Halt möglich. Helm habe ich auf jeden Fall aufgelassen, denn wenn ich abgestürtzt wäre...  
Nun denn, Orientierungslauf mit dem Bike mal ganz anders. Der Hang war so steil, dass ich mir mit rumliegenden Ästen Stufen in den Boden gehauen und auch aus Ästen Stufen gebaut habe, dabei immer mit einer Hand das Kona gehalten. Tragen ging gar nicht, da schlug mir der Lenker ständig in´s Gesicht und war auch sehr schmerzhaft. ZUM GLÜCK, hatte ich 2 Liter Wasser dabei. Das nächste Mal muß noch eine Banane mit. Meine Bänder waren am Limit ihrer Ziehfähigkeit, die sowieso schon dermaßen ausgeleiert waren und wenn man mal einen Bänderriß hatte und an beiden Füßen gleichzeitig eine Bänderdehnung, dann weiß man, wie lange man damit zu kämpfen hat, bis das wieder gut und schmerzfrei ist. Ich mußte also immer wieder versuchen, in eine Art Ruhestellung der Füße zu kommen, sonst weiß ich nicht, was passiert wäre. Ich war schon drauf und dran die Feuerwehr anzurufen, weil mein Kreislauf von der Anstrenung her, mir Sternchen und Schwindel und Punkte beim Sehen verursachte. Aber wie hätte die mich finden sollen? GPS, mein Handy ist damit ausgerüstet, aber es wäre mir nur peinlich geworden. Ich dachte so bei mir, ein Königreich für ein Seil. Dann hätte ich das Kona festbinden können, um es irgendwie hochzuziehen. Man glaubt gar nicht, was  man für Kräfte entwickelt, wenn man sein Bike nicht loslassen will. Mit 2 Fingern konnte ich es noch am Vorbau zu mir herziehen, sonst wäre es abgestürtzt. Immer wieder mußte ich nach einem geeignten Weg schauen. Wie komme ich da dürber und dort vorbei? So  mit den Ästen als Stufen ging es "gut" vorwärts. Dann wurde es "etwas" flacher, so dass ich mein Kona als Stütze benutzen konnte. Man muß nur höllisch aufpassen, damit man das Übergewicht nicht verliert und mit samt dem Bike den Berg runter abwärts stürtzt. Man stelle sich das so vor: Hang hinter meinem Rücken, der Blick runterwärts und das Bike vor dir. So stützte ich mich Zentimeter für Zentimeter um rückwärts oder seitwärts nach oben zu kommen ab. Dabei immer die Bremse betätigen, damit es nicht rollt. Aber die Stollen haben dem Kona den nöigen Halt verpaßt. So schlängelte ich mich von Baum zu Baum und beim Hochklettern immer ein Baum dazwischen, denn sollte ich das Kona aus welchen Gründen auch immer loslassen müssen, würde es von einem Baum aufgefangen, so  hoffte ich. Dann erschreckte mich noch ein Hase, der hat mich wohl schon eine Weile beobachtet und dachte: ist die mal bescheuert. Dann war die Steigung so, dass ich hochschieben konnte, aber auch nur von hinten verstärkt am Sattel. Fast oben angekommen dachte ich, jetzt falle ich gleich um. Ich konnte nicht mehr! Sah aber, dass da oben ein Schild an einem Baum hängt, also war da ein Weg und der hieß Mahdenweg. 2km nach Kirchentellinsfurt rechts und links 4 km nach Pliezhausen. Eines weiß ich, nie wieder werde ich, weil ich zu faul bin, so etwas auf mich nehmen. Das Kona hat so weit ich sehen konnte, keinen Schaden erlitten. Verlust, mein VDO Tacho hat es irgendwo abgerissen und zeigt jetzt den Waldbewohnen die Uhrzeit an. Ich bin am Überlegen, ob ich da nochmal hinfahre und ohne Bike den Tacho suchen gehe. Das Teil war einfach mal schweineteuer. 
Zuhause angekommen, mußte ich mich erstmal allem entledigen, was ich anhatte und trockene Kleidung anziehen. Mich für eine halbe Stund in´s Bett legen, weil mir so kalt war und meine Knie am Zittern waren. Um 17 Uhr war ich verabredet. Ich konnte nicht gleich duschen gehen, sonst hätte es mich in der Dusche umgehauen. Also mußte mein Körper erst mal so zur Ruhe kommen. 
Unterwegs war ich von 11:15 und punkt 16 Uhr zuhause. KM so um die 40.
Noch std danach war mein Kopf immer noch ganz heiß. Ich glühte förmlich und hatte hochrote Bäckchen.
Bis auf ein paar Schmerzpunkte, geht es mir heute wieder gut. 

Ein Bild habe ich gemacht, aber darauf ist nicht zu erkennen, wie steil es war. Ich hatte auch Angst, dass ich vor lauter Schwäche mein Handy fallen lasse oder gar das Kona!

Das war mein sonntäglicher Orientierungslauf mit dem Kona! Also voll dem Threadtittel grecht geworden: Ladies mit ihrem Bikes im Einsatz 

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. April 2010)

Mir ist sowas ähnliches auch mal passiert. Und, ich darf es eigentlich garnicht laut sagen, auf einer Tour, die ich schon 10x vorher gefahren bin. Aber durch Windbruch sah alles ganz anders aus, sodass ich an einer Weggabelung verkehrt abgebogen bin. Ich natürlich, als ich es gemerkt habe, auch zu faul zum umdrehen, nur dass es bei mir bergab ging. War aber auch nicht viel toller. Jedenfalls war ich froh, als ich wieder unten auf der Teerstraße stand. Aber ich fall immer wieder auf sowas rein und bin immer noch ne faule Socke.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. April 2010)

bicicletta schrieb:


> ...ja klaa...is ja von uns auch nicht so "weit"
> nein, wir haben da erstmal angefangen...mal sehn, dieses jahr gehts bestimmt etwas weiter runter.



3-Ländereck ist super, vor allem im Hochsommer. Unten im Vinschgau wirst da wahrscheinlich gegrillt, vor allem am Sonnenberg. Da kann man ja schon jetzt ärmellos und mit kurzer Hose fahren und der Schweiß fließt nur so in Strömen.
Aber was in der Gegend noch super ist, ist das Val Müstair, für 4-5 Tage ein supertolles Gebiet!


----------



## Beorn (20. April 2010)

Hallo Fie,

wo hast Du Dich denn im Neckartal verfranzt? Wenn Du es sagst, kann ich es vermeiden oder in nem bestimmten Eck schaun, ob ein Tacho aufm Waldboden rumliegt.


----------



## Fie (20. April 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Hallo Fie,
> 
> wo hast Du Dich denn im Neckartal verfranzt? Wenn Du es sagst, kann ich es vermeiden oder in nem bestimmten Eck schaun, ob ein Tacho aufm Waldboden rumliegt.




Hallo,

den wirst du nicht finden, weil er irgendwo an diesem Hang liegt und wahrscheinlich durch das viele Laub nicht zu sehen ist. Da wo ich war, da ist kein Weg! Jeder normale Mensch wäre nach 5 Metern umgekehrt. 
Ich bräuchte da wohl so ein Metalldetektor. Und wenn man zu zweit sucht, ein Seil nicht vergessen. Steil und rutschig ohne ende. Ohne dir einen Weg zu bauen, geht da gar nichts. Selbst ohne Bike, wäre es nicht einfach geworden. Man, was ärgert mich das!!!

PS: Achso, vor Altenburg rechts rein, bis zum Stauwehr nach hinten. 

Das Beste war noch, als ich obenrum am K´furter Backersee gefahren bin, lief plötzlich vor mir ein Nackter  ich dachte nur: okay und fuhr an ihm locker vorbei. Ich war erstaunt, wieviele Nackte da dann noch sich schon in der Sonne aalten


----------



## scylla (20. April 2010)

@Fie
du machst Sachen... 

Als nächstes gehst du noch unter die Freireiter und Trailbauer (wenn du schon mal Stufen gebaut hast ist es auch nicht mehr weit bis zum ersten Kicker )


----------



## trek 6500 (20. April 2010)

..hört sich schaurig an - ist mir auch mal in willingen passiert . wollte so ´n stündchen im wald rumfahren - und dann richtung festival gelände . man hat immet im hintergrund die musik gehört - auf einmal nicht mehr . ich steckte in brombeeren fest - nix ging mehr . musste mit samt bike unter elektro zaun durchkriechen (natürlich ´nne schlag bekommen - ich , nicht das bike ,))- über zig bäume mussten wir kletter n - naja - also ca, 2 stunden war ich im dicksten unterholz unterwegs -bis ich plötzlich wieder die festival musik hörte - an der ich mich richtungstechnisch orientieren konnte . als ich unten ankam ,war ich fix und fertig .... gleich ´n steak brötchen reingezogen und mich in dei sonne gehau´n - und zur belohnung ne soft shell jacke gegönnt - grins ... hab von der verfahrerei  leider kein bild- auf dem photo war noch ales im grünen bereich  ... greez , kati.....


----------



## Fie (20. April 2010)

Man man man, das war mir echt eine Lehre!!!

Ich blieb auch ständig mit dem Rücksack irgendwo hängen oder das Kona verhakte sich an kleinen Bäumen. Ich werde da noch mal hinfahren, um dem Hang ein gutes Foto zu entlocken!!! 

Meine Belohnung war ein Spargelessen um 17:30


----------



## Beorn (20. April 2010)

Hört sich so an, als müsste ich mein Kletterzeug mitnehmen! Dabei fand ich das das letzte Mal so unlustig mit den 15kg Geraffel aufm Kreuz zu fahren.

An den Seen rund um Tübingen sind ein haufen leicht bis leichtest bekleidete Menschen unterwegs! Gibt da auch einen auch-im-Winter-oben-ohne-Jogger.


----------



## trek 6500 (20. April 2010)

..spargelessen mit kartoffeln und gekochtem schinken , zerlassener butter ...oh , mir läuft das wasser im mund zusammen ---schlürf ..... ich mach mir mal ´n käsebrot ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (20. April 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Hört sich so an, als müsste ich mein Kletterzeug mitnehmen! Dabei fand ich das das letzte Mal so unlustig mit den 15kg Geraffel aufm Kreuz zu fahren.
> 
> An den Seen rund um Tübingen sind ein haufen leicht bis leichtest bekleidete Menschen unterwegs! Gibt da auch einen auch-im-Winter-oben-ohne-Jogger.



Ich war noch nie am K´furter Backersee  aber die Strecken da hinten raus sind mir grad lieber, als Richtung Rottenburg, denn im Sommer fährt man da viel zu viel im offenen ungeschützten Gelände. Da mir das Ozon mehr zuschaffen macht, als mir lieb ist, bevorzuge ich halt den Wald und das ist dort ganz gut geboten.

Von wo bist du genau?


----------



## Fie (20. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..spargelessen mit kartoffeln und gekochtem schinken , zerlassener butter ...oh , mir läuft das wasser im mund zusammen ---schlürf ..... ich mach mir mal ´n käsebrot ..



Ähm, hatte ich vergessen: ja es gab dazu Kartoffeln und Schinken UND selbstverständlich die Butter 
Ich mußte mich belehren lassen, dass dieser Schinken ein expliziter Spargelschinken ist. Wußte nicht, dass es sowas extra dafür gibt


----------



## trek 6500 (20. April 2010)

...wusst´ich auch nicht - nehm´immer den vom lidl - schmeckt auch !!


----------



## LaCarolina (20. April 2010)

Fürn Steak-Brötchen und ne Softshell-Jacke würd ich auch glatt durch die Brombeeren kriechen


----------



## Beorn (20. April 2010)

Ich wohn in der Ecke beim Postverteilzentrum.

Schwarzes Cube, aber heute von meiner Frau gefahren, weil ihres platt ist und sie hochschwanger nicht mehr so leicht flicken kann, das darf dann ich machen.


----------



## 1000grad (20. April 2010)

Hab noch was von letztem Sommer gefunden...






von letztem Herbst...






und von letztem Winter:






Diesen Frühling gibts bisher auch fast nur Pausenfotos, mpf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubyly (20. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier, 28 Jahre alt, und hole heute mein neues Bike ab. 
Aus Vorfreude und Aufgregung habe ich hier mal ein wenig gestöbert und diesen tollen Thread gefunden. Klasse, was ihr für Sachen macht und wo ihr so fahrt, da ist es für mich noch ein weiter Weg...

Hatte bisher ein Billig-Bike aus'm Discounter, das wurde mir geklaut. Danach war's eine alte Rostlaube, extra gekauft für 20  damals, damit es mir diesmal keiner klaut - und auch das war dann weg.

Jetzt hole ich heute mein Cube Acid in weiss-rot ab. Sicher nicht so'n tolles Ding wie ihr hier fahrt, aber für mich als Anfänger und Ausprobierer sicher gut genug. Hoff ich mal.  So manch aberwitzigen Stunt werde ich damit wohl nicht hinlegen können, aber ich bin für den Anfang schonmal froh, wenn ich ein paar Kilometerchen mehr schaffe und mich im Wald nicht gleich auf die Nase lege. 

Poste dann gern auch mal ein Foto. 

Vielleicht kann ich mir von euch Mädels (und den anderen auch) bis dahin noch ein paar Tips holen.


----------



## Martina H. (20. April 2010)

JaJa,

da schaut man mal ein paar Tage nicht rein und was passiert?

Seitenweise was zum Lachen (Cantankerous), Bewundern (Kilkenny), "selbst-schon-mal-erlebt-haben (Fie)" usw.

Prima, weiter so...

und herzlich willkommen allen "Neuen"

M.


----------



## apoptygma (20. April 2010)

Halloooooooooooo erstmal 

Das ist das nette hier, ich staune auch immer über die Aktionen, die ich "Marathon- und CC-Schnittchen" wohl nie fahren würde *grusel

Aber man wird deshalb hier nicht an die Wand gestellt 

Also, Willkommen bei den Weibern, die nix anderes zu tun haben, als sich die schönen Beine und andere Körperteile zu masakrieren (in welchem Terrain auch immer), um Spass zu haben (bei mir aktuell mal wieder das Bein)

Hab Spass hier, ich habs auch 






Cubyly schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin neu hier, 28 Jahre alt, und hole heute mein neues Bike ab.
> Aus Vorfreude und Aufgregung habe ich hier mal ein wenig gestöbert und diesen tollen Thread gefunden. Klasse, was ihr für Sachen macht und wo ihr so fahrt, da ist es für mich noch ein weiter Weg...
> ...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. April 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> hmmm..is keine Treppe...aber hat Panorama



Da war ich auch schon, leider nicht ganz so spektakulär fotografiert:





und noch was für die Treppensammlung:


----------



## Deleted168745 (20. April 2010)

aahhh^^.....

 Frage..welchen Reifen bist du gefahren?

Wieso unspektakulär? Wers fährt, weiss wie´s is aba mitm guten Photoshop kriegst des Bildl bestimmt noch weng heller.....kontrast-technisch...das Dunkle machts weng...dunkel....ansonsten is doch topin der Freeride stand schliesslich dass man sich danach wirklich nen Cappu verdient hat


oh, ein Treppenbild hab ich auch noch bekommen grad:







edit: gefällt mir übrigens auch wie unsre Ladies-Lounge hier langsam aufblüht!!Weitermachen Mädels!!! egal ob Lycra oder Safetyjacket...!!


----------



## Echinopsis (20. April 2010)

Hier gibt es auch eine nette Treppe, leider bin ich da bislang immer ohne Fotograph unterwegs gewesen. Vielleicht kann ich die Tage meinen Freund mal zu einem kleinen Ausflug zwecks "Actionfoto" bewegen.

Um die CC-Fraktion hier nicht komplett untergehen zu lassen, ein Selbstauslöserhandybild von letzter Woche, Feierabendrunde am Tönsberg. Ich hab es gerade noch rechtzeitig aufs Rad geschafft, daher der skeptische Blick


----------



## MelleD (20. April 2010)

Ich brauch ne neue Kamera!! 
Wenn ich immer eure Fotos sehe.
Nächsten Monat, schenk ich mir selbst zum Geburtstag


----------



## trek 6500 (20. April 2010)

@kenny : du fähst super - und hast immer klasse bilder parat !!!!


----------



## Deleted168745 (20. April 2010)

ooch nö. *bisslrotwerd* .... ich fahr wie n Arsch..und wenn was nich klappt bin ich bockig..und ich hab ständig angst dass mich wer auslacht...und ich fall immer im stehen umund bergauf muss ich schieben und schnaufe wie ne russische Diesellokund mein Bremsfinger verkrampft ganz leichtund dann kommt mir immer der Wind in die Kontaktlinsenoder die Brille beschlägtdie Nase läuft ständig und ich pruste das beim Fahren immer an den StraßenrandVerfahren tu ich mich auch regelmäßigBeim Springen land ich immer am Hinterrad und Nosedivespezialist bin ich auchdann muss ich regelmäßig den Mp3player-Ohrstöpsel wieder einstöpseln und wenn dann eingestöpselt ist sag ich immer nur: "HÄH? WAS?"und... und... und...glaub mers i bin ganz furchtbar

hmm..ja der, der die Fotos gemacht hat kann das wirklich gut. Der redet immer von Gegenlicht und Blitz und Sonne und Farben und ich versteh nur: "???"....und wenn ich fotografiere sieht das wie nen Wachsmalkreidenbild aus...


----------



## MelleD (20. April 2010)

Nu sei mal nicht so bescheiden 
Deine Bilder sehen echt immer sehr schön aus und das, was du fährst und springst, würde ich gerne auch irgendwann hinkriegen...
Ich zieh echt meinen Hut vor dir, was du so fährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (20. April 2010)

Ihr seid doch irgendwie alle bekloppt - beim Bilder bertrachten!!!


----------



## fralu (20. April 2010)

Meine Tochter, beim Technikwettbewerb und im anschließenden Rennen.


----------



## Deleted168745 (20. April 2010)

fralu schrieb:


> Meine Tochter, beim Technikwettbewerb und im Rennen.




seht ihr, ich würd da hinfallen


----------



## apoptygma (20. April 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Ich brauch ne neue Kamera!!
> Wenn ich immer eure Fotos sehe.
> Nächsten Monat, schenk ich mir selbst zum Geburtstag



So siehts aus  Nächsten Monat gibts ne richtige Cam mit dem ganzen Schnick Schnack für zum selbermachen  Und dann verkrünel ich mich in den Wald und mach das auch, so! 

Aber ich hoffe mal, das Samstag in Sundern nen paar nette gemacht werden...


----------



## Female (20. April 2010)

Noch ein altes, von 2008.
Fahrt ins Nichts:


----------



## apoptygma (20. April 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> dieNase läuft ständig und ich pruste das beim Fahren immer an den Straßenrand



*hehe, das kenn ich. Ich mach das dann immer "heimlich", als wenn keiner hinsieht. Als ich Samstag meine Vorbelastung auf den Ruhrbiketrails gefahren bin, hatte ich Gott sei Dank mit meinem Coach-Gott wen dabei, der das genau so macht 

Ich bin auch son "rotzendes" Monster. Beim Marathon Samstag wird das wieder...na ja...doof, aber auf Einzelschicksale kann ich da auch keine Rücksichten nehmen.


Ich denk, jede hier hat ihre eigenen "Horror-Dinger" und "Must haves". Ob CC-Schnittchen oder DH-FR-Weib ;-)

Ich jedenfalls freu mich schon wieder auf Samstag, einige Herren am Berg lieb lächelnd zu überholen und Small Talk zu halten (wenn sie das dann noch können)  Dafür zitter ich mich wieder auf den Schotterpisten bergab in den Maximalpuls


----------



## gobo (20. April 2010)

und fie wie läuft das neue kona??zufrieden??
hab mal ein bild von mir rein getan wo ich nach einer langen fahrt ne pause mach!
mädels weiter so ist ein sehr schöner tread

mfg gobo


----------



## BineMX (20. April 2010)

@kilkenny:   mir als nochnichtmal MTB Besitzer (wann kommt der blöde Ami endlich ) ist es ein Rätsel wie man die Kurve nach der Treppe noch kriegt.....  von der Treppe selbst möcht ich gar ned reden... 
Bin ich gespannt wie ich mich da anstell.....


----------



## Fie (20. April 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> und fie wie läuft das neue kona??zufrieden??
> 
> 
> mfg gobo



Das Kona läuft absolut genial. Da ich ja nur den Vergleich zu meinem alten Kona Dawg habe, spitzenmäßig. Mit noch ein paar Feinheiten wird es dann mein Traum von einem MTB!
Danke dir noch mal, war der beste Tipp!

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (20. April 2010)

gobo : das hörnchen ist zuckersüss !!!  ich liebe hörnchen jeglicher art !!!


----------



## mangolassi (20. April 2010)

> tsts...wieso hat er dir keine shore gebaut? ...cooles vid


vielleicht deswegen: 
wenn wir schon dabei sind uns zu outen.

Bei diesem Video wurden keine Bikerinnen verletzt. Ich bin auch nicht so doof wie es aussieht, ich bin da vorher schon mit dem Hardtail runtergesprungen (da hat natürlich keiner gefilmt).


----------



## mangolassi (20. April 2010)

Das Eichhörnchen hätte besser kein Bier geklaut:





sorry, bösen Witzen kann ich einfach nicht widerstehen, ich weiss auch nicht wer's war


----------



## Deleted168745 (20. April 2010)

des Hörnderl tut mer ja leid aber ich muss voll ablachen...


----------



## trek 6500 (20. April 2010)

nee, das find ich echt geschmacklos . kann ich auch nicht witzig finden !! wurde schon mehrfach eingestellt - und es ist immer noch grausig - find´ich ....


----------



## Hummelbrumm (20. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> nee, das find ich echt geschmacklos . kann ich auch nicht witzig finden !! wurde schon mehrfach eingestellt - und es ist immer noch grausig - find´ich ....


 
 Ja find ich auch!  Heut Nacht werd ich bestimmt von platten Eichhörnchen verfolgt. *brrr*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (20. April 2010)

Mir gefällt auch das biertrinkende Hörnchen besser, schnief


----------



## eve77 (20. April 2010)

Oo nein, das arme Tier. Bitte rausnehmen. Ist echt nicht lustig.


----------



## cantankerous (20. April 2010)

Jetzt muss ich mich schon wieder outen...das Eichhörnchenfoto hat mich an einen grausigen Zwischenfall erinnert. 
Vorletzte Woche hatten ich und meine Minxy leider einen Zusammenstoß mit einer Amsel. Amsel tot und die Bremsleitung hat die Amsel auch mit in den Tod gerissen!
Als letzter Gruß steckten noch schwarze Schwanzfedern zwischen den Brembacken und die Minxy hat jetzt neue (blut)rote Stahlflex. Hoffentlich jetzt amselsicher!


----------



## KrissiRu (21. April 2010)

Mal was zum Thema rutschiger Waldboden... Nummer 2 bin ich... 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4200


----------



## Deleted168745 (21. April 2010)

eve77 schrieb:


> Oo nein, das arme Tier. Bitte rausnehmen. Ist echt nicht lustig.


psssstt..ich muss dir verraten dem Eichhörnchen geht es blendend..es war alles nur Fotomontage..hat es mir selber erzählt....


----------



## gobo (21. April 2010)

hattes es eigentlich reingestellt um die ladies ein wenig aufzumuntern.
sorry,finde ich aber echt blöd wenn man dann kadaver daraufhin postet!paßt irgendwie nicht so in das,den ladies tread!naja!

ja fie dann laß es mal krachen,rock`n roll bis zum abwinken!!

beste grüße


----------



## bicicletta (21. April 2010)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Um die CC-Fraktion hier nicht komplett untergehen zu lassen, ein Selbstauslöserhandybild von letzter Woche, Feierabendrunde am Tönsberg. Ich hab es gerade noch rechtzeitig aufs Rad geschafft, daher der skeptische Blick



hey tine, das ist doch der trail den wir zusammen gefahren sind, als wir die "bielefelder frauenrunde" versucht haben ins leben zu rufen, oder??


----------



## Echinopsis (21. April 2010)

Hi Claudia, ist das schon wieder so lange her? Wahnsinn! Kann sein, dass wir da auch auf dem Trail unterwegs waren, Tina kennt den auch. Schade, dass aus einer regelmäßigen Damenrunde nichts geworden ist. Ich muss mich unbedingt mal wieder bei Tina melden. Irgendwie bin ich an den Wochenenden total verplant, vielleicht klappt es ja trotzdem mal wieder mit einer Tour, natürlich mit Fotokasten 

MfG Tine


----------



## cosy (22. April 2010)

So, nun mal wieder zurück zum Thema ;-)  


Gran Canaria Cruz Grande


----------



## trek 6500 (22. April 2010)

geil !!! hattest du dein eigenes bike mit , oder bist du mit nem leihbike gefahren ???? was kostet das . bike im flieger mitzunehmen ?? greez , kati


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (22. April 2010)

boah, ihr seid ja alle krass unterwegs! 
das würd ich alles niemals machen, soviel platz ist in meiner radhose gar nicht zum rein*** 
fahrt ihr eigentlich auch bergrauf?


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. April 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> boah, ihr seid ja alle krass unterwegs!
> das würd ich alles niemals machen, soviel platz ist in meiner radhose gar nicht zum rein***
> fahrt ihr eigentlich auch bergrauf?


..die Frage passt ganz gut weil mich meine Arbeitskollegin gestern auf eine 2-tägige Alpentour einladen wollte.....

Sie: "ey, hättst net Bock?"
Ich: "Wieviel Höhenmeter sind des da?"....
Sie: "insgesamt 4500"
Ich: *lauteslachen*
Sie: *schautskeptisch*
Ich: "soviel fahr ich im vlt im Jahr bergauf, 600 oder Lift"
Sie: "ach quatsch, komm schon"
Ich: "oke, ich erklärs dir anders: mein Rad wiegt 16kg"
Sie: "oke"




Frage beantwortet


----------



## trek 6500 (22. April 2010)

...hatte mir auch mal nen alpentrip überlegt - so mittenwald mässig - dachte auch daran , den mit meinem nico zu fahren - das wiegt allerdings  auch 15,3 kg .... hmmmmm


----------



## apoptygma (22. April 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> boah, ihr seid ja alle krass unterwegs!
> das würd ich alles niemals machen, soviel platz ist in meiner radhose gar nicht zum rein***
> fahrt ihr eigentlich auch bergrauf?



Ich bin da ganz bei Dir 

Ja, ich fahre fast nur bergauf *hehe


----------



## MelleD (23. April 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich bin da ganz bei Dir
> 
> Ja, ich fahre fast nur bergauf *hehe


 
Ich fahre nur bergauf mit der Aussicht, gleich wieder bergab zu schießen 
Bin immer wieder überrascht, was mein Bike so alles mit mir mitmacht


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. April 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Ich fahre nur bergauf mit der Aussicht, gleich wieder bergab zu schießen
> Bin immer wieder überrascht, was mein Bike so alles mit mir mitmacht



Genauso hat´s bei mir auch angefangen. Die einzige Motivation, sich nach oben zu quälen, war eine spaßige Abfahrt. Mittlerweile macht mir auch bergauffahren Spaß.  Dafür hab ich sogar die Raucherei aufgehört. Was Adrenalin so alles bewirken kann!


----------



## JarJarBings (23. April 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Ich fahre nur bergauf mit der Aussicht, gleich wieder bergab zu schießen
> Bin immer wieder überrascht, was mein Bike so alles mit mir mitmacht



hm, also ich fahr runter, weil ich es hier bei uns auch dauernd muss (in serfaus bin ich mit der gondel von der lassida runter  ) und ich krieg jedes mal einen schock, was mein bike so alles mit mir macht. 

alles relativ im leben.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. April 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> boah, ihr seid ja alle krass unterwegs!
> das würd ich alles niemals machen, soviel platz ist in meiner radhose gar nicht zum rein***
> fahrt ihr eigentlich auch bergrauf?


 
Gefühlt fahre ich immer bergauf und wenn das nicht der Fall ist habe ich Gegenwind


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. April 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Genauso hat´s bei mir auch angefangen. Die einzige Motivation, sich nach oben zu quälen, war eine spaßige Abfahrt. Mittlerweile macht mir auch bergauffahren Spaß.  Dafür hab ich sogar die Raucherei aufgehört. Was Adrenalin so alles bewirken kann!


 
Habe gestern einen kleinen Teil einer "Altherrenrunde" miterlebt. Ich glaube das mit dem Rauchen sollte ich auch langsam wieder lassen, war am prusten wie ´ne ganz große. Habe mal ein Jahr "Raucherpause" gehalten, was leider auch schon wieder 5 Jaher her ist  
Hut ab, das du es geschafft hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (23. April 2010)

Wenn ich sehe was einige Raucher bei uns (auch während einer Tour rauchend) für eine super Kondition haben bin ich echt erschrocken. Dennoch bin ich natürlich froh, nie damit angefangen zu haben . Wer weiß wie fit die wären wenn die nicht rauchen würden *geschocktsei*!


----------



## cosy (23. April 2010)

@trek 6500:

waren Leihbikes - Cannondale Prophet von FreeMotion ca. 14 kg.Auf GC sind wir alles selbst hochgefahren - es gib auch oft keine andere Möglichkeit und außerdem finde ich shuttlen auf so ner Insel irgendwie doof-  ich will ja was von der Landschaft sehen... 
Bike im Flieger mitnehmen ist net allzu teuer (Preis hängt von der Airline ab). Allerdings empfehle ich unbedingt nen Bikekoffer (hab schon unschöne Überraschungen erlebt...


----------



## änki (23. April 2010)

Hab seit Mittwoch auch ein neues Bike  
Gewicht ist 19,4 kg is aber nur für bergab  





und mein Bike für Berg hoch und alles andere; 16,2 kg


----------



## KrissiRu (23. April 2010)

Klasse Bergab-Bike!!! Bergauf fahre ich auch nur für bergab  Das Reign ist aber auch nen cooles Bike!


----------



## Fie (23. April 2010)

Ich hätte gerne gewußt, wie das Giant so stehen kann. Meins macht das nicht, wenn ich sag: und jetzt STEH!

Oder fehlt deshalb am Hinterrad ein Stück, weil das da jemand verkrampft mit zwei Fingern halten muß?

Schöne Bikes hast du da. Im Gegensatz zum Hund, was richtig Frisches


----------



## apoptygma (23. April 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Habe gestern einen kleinen Teil einer "Altherrenrunde" miterlebt. Ich glaube das mit dem Rauchen sollte ich auch langsam wieder lassen, war am prusten wie ´ne ganz große. Habe mal ein Jahr "Raucherpause" gehalten, was leider auch schon wieder 5 Jaher her ist
> Hut ab, das du es geschafft hast



Ich habs Rauchen auch erst fürs Biken nach 20 Jahren dran gegeben. Am 30.11. werdens 2 Jahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (24. April 2010)

[email protected]änki : ... das braun kommt gut !!! 
und das giant gefällt auch sehr !! zum hund [email protected]:.wir werden alle älter , nicht wahr ? von wegen frisch ...


----------



## Carcassonne (24. April 2010)

fralu schrieb:


> Meine Tochter, beim Technikwettbewerb und im anschließenden Rennen.


Um wieviel Grad wurde das Photo in Photoshop gedreht, damit es nach einer technisch schwierigen Passage aussieht? Ich würde tippen, es waren so ca. 30 Grad...Kann aber auch sein, dass die Bäume durch eine Gravitationsanomalie dort anders wachsen als auf dem Rest des Globus.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (24. April 2010)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Um wieviel Grad wurde das Photo in Photoshop gedreht, damit es nach einer technisch schwierigen Passage aussieht? Ich würde tippen, es waren so ca. 30 Grad...Kann aber auch sein, dass die Bäume durch eine Gravitationsanomalie dort anders wachsen als auf dem Rest des Globus.


 
Ist ein Klasse Bild , mir egal um wieviel Grad gedreht. Es kommt immer auf den Blickwinkel an.

@änki: Schickes BigHit 
Habe das gleiche Model und Bj. Bekommt heute den ersten Auftritt in diesem Jahr.
In zwei Stunden geht es los


----------



## scylla (24. April 2010)

änki schrieb:


> Hab seit Mittwoch auch ein neues Bike
> Gewicht ist 19,4 kg is aber nur für bergab



sehr lecker


----------



## Deleted168745 (24. April 2010)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Um wieviel Grad wurde das Photo in Photoshop gedreht, damit es nach einer technisch schwierigen Passage aussieht? Ich würde tippen, es waren so ca. 30 Grad...Kann aber auch sein, dass die Bäume durch eine Gravitationsanomalie dort anders wachsen als auf dem Rest des Globus.



.....................

Würde ich den Grossteil der Bilder hier im IBC nach "augenscheinlich schwierigen Passagen" bewerten, würde ich nur feststellen, dass es einfach nur Trend ist DH-Klamotten und Federweg zu fahren.

einen 50cm Kicker zu springen und dann den Lenker etwas zu kippn is auch keine "Riesenaction"..na und..egal wenns Bildl dann schön is...
...als Beispiel


..und bevor man seine Klappe aufmacht...fragen wo der Spot is..selber fahren..und dann mitreden.



Man soll Spass haben beim Biken, wenn man dann ein schönes Foto hat als Erinnerung isses doppelt schön...ein Foto ist nur ein Momentausschnitt wie ein Augenzwinkern....

Ich finde das Bild schön. Und über die Details des Rennens weiss ich nichts also äussere ich mich auch nicht dazu - nach einer gewissen Anzahl von Höhen-oder Tiefenmetern wird auch eine Wurzel zu einem ernstzunehmenden Hindernis....

Lad doch du mal Bilder hoch! Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## MelleD (24. April 2010)

änki schrieb:


> Hab seit Mittwoch auch ein neues Bike
> Gewicht ist 19,4 kg is aber nur für bergab



Genauso würde meins auch aussehen, wenn ich dann mal nen günstiges hier im Bikemarkt finde.
Kommt Zeit, kommt Geld (oder wie war das?)...


----------



## Sanchopancho (24. April 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne gewußt, wie das Giant so stehen kann. Meins macht das nicht, wenn ich sag: und jetzt STEH!
> 
> Oder fehlt deshalb am Hinterrad ein Stück, weil das da jemand verkrampft mit zwei Fingern halten muß?
> 
> Schöne Bikes hast du da. Im Gegensatz zum Hund, was richtig Frisches



Sry Ladies, dass ich euch störe. 
Aber der Hund ist sowas von noch frisch,


das war letztes Jahr, und da hatte er noch Übergewicht


----------



## dre (24. April 2010)

Hut ab und Respekt.


----------



## Fie (24. April 2010)

dre schrieb:


> Hut ab und Respekt.



Absolut!


----------



## Sanchopancho (24. April 2010)

So nochmal 2 Fotos










Diego ist einfah ne Sportskanone, und mindestens genauso Bike verrückt wie wir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (24. April 2010)

Sanchopancho schrieb:


>



... ein Hovi ?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (24. April 2010)

Super Wetter, Klasse Piste, und sogar ein Actionfoto


----------



## Jennfa (24. April 2010)

Das ist doch die Merxhausenstrecke, oder?  Da gehts diesen Sommer auch wieder zum Rennen hin !


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. April 2010)

Stimmt, das ist Merxhausen. War gestern das erste und bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal da (und wie so oft das einzige weibliche Wesen auf der Strecke). Vielleicht kann man ja auch mal zusammen fahren? Für nächstes Wochenende (wahrscheinlich Sonntag) ist Hahnklee geplant.


----------



## fralu (25. April 2010)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Um wieviel Grad wurde das Photo in Photoshop gedreht, damit es nach einer technisch schwierigen Passage aussieht? Ich würde tippen, es waren so ca. 30 Grad...Kann aber auch sein, dass die Bäume durch eine Gravitationsanomalie dort anders wachsen als auf dem Rest des Globus.



Kein Photoshop. Bei ein paar Hundert Bildern, bleibt keine Zeit zum bearbeiten.
Ich kann nur soviel sagen, das es für die U17 an dieser Stelle auch einen Chickenway gab.

Ich habe aber nicht gewußt, das es um den Schwierigkeitsgrad geht.
Ich habe die Bilder eingestellt, weil ich sie schön finde.


----------



## apoptygma (25. April 2010)

Sanchopancho schrieb:


> Sry Ladies, dass ich euch störe.
> Aber der Hund ist sowas von noch frisch,
> 
> 
> das war letztes Jahr, und da hatte er noch Übergewicht



Wie geil ist das denn??


----------



## trek 6500 (25. April 2010)

..aber gar net ma zu ungefährlich - hund auf´m trail .... spass machts meinen auch , aber  bei solchen aktionen , lass´ich sie zuhause ....


----------



## Martina H. (25. April 2010)

> Ich habe die Bilder eingestellt, weil ich sie schön finde.



...richtig 

M.


----------



## apoptygma (25. April 2010)

So, wenn auch klitzeklein, mein erstes Bild aus Sundern von gestern 





Über das Ergebnis hülle ich den Mantel des Schweigens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (25. April 2010)

...ach ,scheiss aufs ergebnis !!!! es geht doch ums dabeisein !!!!


...war heute in den heimischen wäldern unterwegs - aber nur slow - der rotz is  noch net ganz weg ...lg , kati


----------



## Sanchopancho (25. April 2010)

da mein Schatz hier nicht so aktiv im Forum ist und außerdem die Bilder nicht so gut findet, übernehm ich das posten der Bilder.

Heute beim Biggie einfahren in HeubaCH


----------



## trek 6500 (25. April 2010)

schöne bilder !!!!


----------



## Deleted168745 (25. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...ach ,scheiss aufs ergebnis !!!! es geht doch ums dabeisein !!!!
> 
> 
> ...war heute in den heimischen wäldern unterwegs - aber nur slow - der rotz is  noch net ganz weg ...lg , kati


aaahhh...du fährst einen Helm österreichischen Fabrikats

@SanchoPancho: ich frage mich gerade, was ich mit meinem Freund machen würde wenn ich sage: "poh sin die Bilder schlecht"..und er sagt:"joa deswegen lad i se grad im internet hoch" aber:für die Lady un ne Koppnuss für dich


----------



## LonelyWolf (25. April 2010)

Ich bin ja total hin und weg von dem Video mit dem Hund! Immer und immer wieder!.....kann gar nicht aufhören - REPLAY!!!!

... aber die Fotos sind - na klar - auch super! Und ob da nun "geshoppt" wurde, oder nicht - das ist mir völlig egal! Das Ergebnis zählt ja schließlich.
Mehr davon!!!

Ich hab gestern eine kleine 30km-Tour gefahren und hab mir auch prompt einen Wolf gefahren......echt doof....


----------



## lieblingsschaf (26. April 2010)

LonelyWolf schrieb:


> Ich bin ja total hin und weg von dem Video mit dem Hund! Immer und immer wieder!.....kann gar nicht aufhören - REPLAY!!!!
> 
> ... aber die Fotos sind - na klar - auch super! Und ob da nun "geshoppt" wurde, oder nicht - das ist mir völlig egal! Das Ergebnis zählt ja schließlich.
> Mehr davon!!!
> ...



Morsche!

Zum Wolf: Geh in die Apotheke und kauf Hamametum (ist ne Wund- und Heilsalbe) und geh wieder biken! Das Zeug ist super! 

Ansonsten für alle hier Anwesenden  Ich finds echt cool, daß sich die Frauen hier ihr eigenen Plattform aufgebaut haben!

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tinka87 (26. April 2010)

Guten Morgen Mädels 


Hihi, seit Freitag bin ich nun auch stolze Besitzerin eines Zweirads 


Es ist das "Specialized Enduro SL Comp 2009" 



Am Freitag haben wir nach dem Kauf noch eine kleine Test-Tour als Jungfernfahrt gemacht und gestern die erste richtige Tour.
Meine größte Angst als Anfängerin war "der erste Sturz"...
Nunja, den hab ich dann auch gleich in zweifacher Ausführung (wir machen ja schließlich keine halben Sachen) hinter mich gebracht - autsch...
Kleine Zwangspause, bis ich das Knie wieder voll bewegen kann und dann mach ich erstmal `nen Technik-Kurs 



Anbei ein paar Eindrücke...

LG


----------



## Cubyly (26. April 2010)

Wenn ich mir eure Fotos so ansehe, werde ich ganz neidisch. 
War gestern unterwegs im Walde und hab an einigen Stellen mein Rad lieber geschoben *schäm*. Eine Abfahrt war mir zu steil und die andere zu huckelig + zu steil. 
Muss da noch üben, aber dafür dass ich erst das 3. Mal überhaupt mal länger unterwegs war, war es schon OK.

Später fand ich es dann auch nicht mehr ganz so witzig, weil meinte hintere Bremse gequietscht hat wie die Hölle.


----------



## trek 6500 (26. April 2010)

@tinka : ...das bike wirkt zu klein für dich ! ? !
 @ l.wolf : die salbe heisst hametum- bepanthen tuts aber auch .- gute besserung !


----------



## Tinka87 (26. April 2010)

@trek 6500:
Jetzt wo Du es sagst, es wirkt auf den Bildern tatsächlich so.
Ich habe das Modell beim Händler in "S" und "M" ausprobiert und fühlte mich auf der kleineren Version deutlich wohler. Der Verkäufer hat sich das alles auch genau angesehen und mir das Rad eingestellt?!?


----------



## Female (26. April 2010)

Tinka87 schrieb:


> @trek 6500:
> Jetzt wo Du es sagst, es wirkt auf den Bildern tatsächlich so.
> Ich habe das Modell beim Händler in "S" und "M" ausprobiert und fühlte mich auf der kleineren Version deutlich wohler. Der Verkäufer hat sich das alles auch genau angesehen und mir das Rad eingestellt?!?



Hauptsache, du fühlst dich wohl. Fahre meine Bikes auch eher eine Nummer kleiner. Optik ist nicht immer alles, auch wenn wir hier im Ladies-Forum sind.


----------



## Tinka87 (26. April 2010)

@Female, wie es aussieht ist sowieso wurscht, so dämlich wie ich mich (noch) anstelle ;-)
Ich bin nunmal blutige Anfängerin, gestern war erst mein 4. kleinerer Ausflug, hab nur "Angst", dass das irgendwelche Auswirkungen hat, wenn das Rad tatsächlich zu klein ist


----------



## JarJarBings (26. April 2010)

mach dir keinen stress, wenn du dich wohl fühlst, passt es doch. wobei mir der gedanke auch kam, als ich die bilder sah.
ich fahre lieber größere rahmen, ich brauch einen ruhigen traktor unter mir. wenn die bikes eher kleiner sind, sind sie halt wendiger, aber auch nervöser.


----------



## MOTP (26. April 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/11211105"]RbhLife 3 (MK & RTÂ´S MIX) on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MelleD (26. April 2010)

Auch wenn es sich doof anhört, aber wo isn da nen Mädl?


----------



## Deleted168745 (26. April 2010)

i dacht mer auch grad: Hä? hab i was verpasst? vlt hat er gedacht die 13jährigen Buben gehen auch als Mädels durch..kein Plan....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2010)

Cubyly schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir eure Fotos so ansehe, werde ich ganz neidisch.
> War gestern unterwegs im Walde und hab an einigen Stellen mein Rad lieber geschoben *schäm*. Eine Abfahrt war mir zu steil und die andere zu huckelig + zu steil.
> Muss da noch üben, aber dafür dass ich erst das 3. Mal überhaupt mal länger unterwegs war, war es schon OK.
> 
> Später fand ich es dann auch nicht mehr ganz so witzig, weil meinte hintere Bremse gequietscht hat wie die Hölle.



da braucht man sich nicht schämen, besser so, als sich auf die nase packen und dann gar keine lust mehr aufs biken haben. ich bin da selbst nicht ganz unbelastet und bin froh, das ganz ganz langsam der mut kommt, auch mal dööfere sachen zu probieren ;-)


----------



## MelleD (26. April 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> i dacht mer auch grad: Hä? hab i was verpasst? vlt hat er gedacht die 13jährigen Buben gehen auch als Mädels durch..kein Plan....


 
Bei den Frisuren gut möglich


----------



## Honigblume (26. April 2010)

Cubyly schrieb:


> War gestern unterwegs im Walde und hab an einigen Stellen mein Rad lieber geschoben *schäm*. Eine Abfahrt war mir zu steil und die andere zu huckelig + zu steil.
> Muss da noch üben, aber dafür dass ich erst das 3. Mal überhaupt mal länger unterwegs war, war es schon OK.



*handreich*
So lange wie ich eigentlich schon auf dem MTB sitze (mit Unterbrechungen) so geschlampt hab ich mit dem bergab fahren üben... 
Ich fahr heute schon mehr runter als noch vor nem halben Jahr, aber Bremse auf und laufen lassen (besonders bei Schotter) wage ich in den wenigsten Fällen.


----------



## morpheus1283 (26. April 2010)

Hallo Mädels,

wollt hier als Tinkas männlicher Vertreter nochmal was zu dem Bike in ihrer Gewählten Größe sagen, war ja dabei ;-)

Es ist richtig, s wirkt winzig,an ihr, liegt aber darin, das sie selbst ja kein Frauchen ist sondern eine Frau.

Würde sie jetzt mit ihren 173cm eine Frauchen sein, sähe das ganze wieder anders aus 

Achso, hinzu kommt das wir eine CB Joplin dazu genommen haben.
Bei dem Rahmen in M hätten wir das Problem gehabt,das die Stütze komplett ausgefahren zu einer viel zu hohen Sitzposition geführt hätte, da sie ja nicht stufenlos ist wie die Command Post von Speci selber.
Also lieber etwas gerader sitzen und weniger sein, als permanent am Sattel rum eiern damit man die richtig Sitzhöhe hat.
Alles andere lässt sich ja eh noch nachträglich variieren.

An die Mädels die sich noch nicht trauen:
Lasst es lieber langsam angehen und tastet Euch herran.
Ich glaube, wir haben alle so mal angefangen. Man steigert sich mit jeder Tour.
Kommt Zeit, kommt Ra(d)t ;-)

In dem Sinne, ein kraschfreie Tour


----------



## JarJarBings (26. April 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> *handreich*
> So lange wie ich eigentlich schon auf dem MTB sitze (mit Unterbrechungen) so geschlampt hab ich mit dem bergab fahren üben...
> Ich fahr heute schon mehr runter als noch vor nem halben Jahr, aber Bremse auf und laufen lassen (besonders bei Schotter) wage ich in den wenigsten Fällen.




dito....


----------



## trek 6500 (26. April 2010)

....ja , bin auch eher schissig , wenns berab zu schnell wird ... 

@morpheus : ..was hat die rahmenhöhe mit frau oder frauchen zu  tun ?????


----------



## mangolassi (26. April 2010)

Hier mal was für unsere Sammlung der schönsten (fast, aber bald!) gefahrenen Treppen:




Hier erkennt man nicht nur wie schön die Blümchen blühen, sondern auch wie irritierend die Holzpflöcke am Rand wirken:



Was man nicht sieht, ist das Gestrüpp das auf der anderen Seite nach dem 78er Flatbar schnappt.

Und da hab ich mir diesmal noch sagen lassen, der Sommer wär ja noch lang, blöderweise ist der Chickenway da wieder fahrbar


----------



## LonelyWolf (27. April 2010)

Besten Dank für die Tipps mit der Salbe!


----------



## morpheus1283 (27. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ....ja , bin auch eher schissig , wenns berab zu schnell wird ...
> 
> @morpheus : ..was hat die rahmenhöhe mit frau oder frauchen zu  tun ?????



Das steht was von wirken...nicht das es so ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tinka87 (27. April 2010)

@trek6500, ich glaube morpheus will damit sagen, dass eine 50 kg Person anders auf dem Rad wirkt als eine 150 kg Person (alles natürlich maßlos übertrieben, zur Veranschaulichung )


----------



## morpheus1283 (27. April 2010)

Rüüüüschtig....


----------



## cdF600 (27. April 2010)

Noch keine Ladies, aber Mädels!
Meine Zwei:


----------



## bicicletta (27. April 2010)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Noch keine Ladies, aber Mädels!
> Meine Zwei:



...dazu kann ich auch was beisteuern...


----------



## MelleD (27. April 2010)

Früh übt sich, find ich gut 

@Bicicletta
 Wie süß!


----------



## Tinka87 (27. April 2010)

ooohh wie niedlich, alle drei!

Hihi, da fährt bzw. steht die Biker-Zukunft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmoni (27. April 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=62283@cdF600: Echt klasse die beiden! So früh hätte ich auch mal anfangen sollen. Da ist die Angstschwelle noch nicht so hoch 

@bicicletta: hihi, hardcore-downhillerin: nur die kurze Buchse an, aber den dicken Helm auf *g*

@mangolassi: oooohh, da hätte ich auch lieber den chickenway genommen!


----------



## Jennfa (27. April 2010)

Schöne Bilder auf dieser Seite .


----------



## apoptygma (27. April 2010)

Da hamwa nochmal 2 von Samstag....


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. April 2010)

also bei Bild 2 hab ich: "ooohhhhhhhhh"..... gemacht vor meinem Bildschirm!

schönes Pic!


----------



## apoptygma (27. April 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> also bei Bild 2 hab ich: "ooohhhhhhhhh"..... gemacht vor meinem Bildschirm!
> 
> schönes Pic!



Wieso oooooooooh? *lach


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. April 2010)

ja halt so ein "ooohhh..niedlich"...nicht so ein "ohhhhhh, habacht" .... sondern eher das Geräusch das man auch bei Tierbabys macht oder wenn man Blumen kriegt...also so ein hohles "ooohh"

ne is nen schönes Bild!

ausserdem hab ich auch sonen Zopf..nur in schwarzbraun...aber deiner is länger


----------



## apoptygma (27. April 2010)

Danke schön 

Die, die mich näher kennen, lachen sich wahrscheinlich grad tot , ich bin im Ziel nämlich mittelschwer ausgetickt....Nerven verloren, Rad geschmissen, ein Traum, da war nicht mehr viel mit Tierbaby


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. April 2010)

is egal...ich hab mein Rad neulich beschimpft weil ich mich hingelegt hab.......was solls..was raus muss muss raus


----------



## Tinka87 (28. April 2010)

Jaaaa, Rad anschreien und im Wald rumbrüllen ist super!
Das befreit so schön! 


@apoptygma, klasse Bilder und super Klamotten


----------



## ghostmoni (28. April 2010)

naja, im Wald rumschreien mach ich jetzt nicht, aber ich beschimpfe mein Rad auch öfter. Vor allem, wenn es mich wieder in die Wade gebissen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (28. April 2010)

...meistens beschimpfe ich nicht das Rad (das kann ja alles  ), sondern mich - wenn ich mich mal wieder zu blöd anstelle 

M.


----------



## trek 6500 (28. April 2010)

...hab meins auch schon in `s gestrüpp gepfeffert , wenn ich vorher abgeschmiert bin - auf ner wurzel - oder so . aus eigener blödheit --- und das arme bike musste dann dran glauben     hab mich aber auch wieder  entschuldigt !!!    p,s, finde die bilder von sundern (war doch sundern , gell???) auch sehr nett !!!! lg , kati


----------



## Tatü (28. April 2010)

sorry für die Qualität, es ist aus einem Video ausgeschnitten.


----------



## barbarissima (28. April 2010)

*@apoptygma und tatü:*
 Klasse Bilder


----------



## scylla (28. April 2010)

@mangolassi
hübsches kleines Treppchen hast du dir da ausgesucht *grusel* 

@Tatü
auch unscharf ein klasse Bild  
Wo wart ihr denn da unterwegs? Macht richtig Lust auf den Sommer 


Das Bike anbrüllen und wegschmeißen geht ja mal gar nicht 
Meins wird immer getröstet, wenns mal wieder irgendwo unsanft ins Gestrüpp fliegen musste weil ich zu doof war


----------



## Tatü (28. April 2010)

Frühjahrsurlaub, Sonne in Frankreich tanken


----------



## apoptygma (28. April 2010)

Tinka87 schrieb:


> Jaaaa, Rad anschreien und im Wald rumbrüllen ist super!
> Das befreit so schön!
> 
> 
> @apoptygma, klasse Bilder und super Klamotten



Danke 

Is halt unser "Vereins-Ornat" 

Na ja, ich hab mich ja auch schon wieder beruhigt...bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## trek 6500 (28. April 2010)

@tatü : extrem genial !!!!


----------



## Tatü (28. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @tatü : extrem genial !!!!



merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (28. April 2010)

Bilder von Sonntag, KamiCup in Barntrup. Ich war ganz allein in meiner Klasse  So wirklich liegt mir das ganze auch nicht, viel zu kurze Strecke aber sonst ganz lustig.









Grüße Tine


----------



## barbarissima (28. April 2010)

Ist bestimmt ein komisches Gefühl, ganz alleine ein Rennen zu fahren


----------



## trek 6500 (28. April 2010)

du scherzkeks ... kicher 


nette pics - geiles bike !!!! greez , k.


----------



## Echinopsis (28. April 2010)

st aber schon merkwürdig,wenn man vorher schon weiß, dass man nur ankommen braucht, um bei der Siegerehrung ganz oben zu stehen. Da fehlt das Rennfeeling. Da fährt man sonst auch nur zu zweit, die Strecke ist ca. 1 km lang und normalerweise starten immer zwei Leute aus einer Altersklasse gleichzeitig. Es werden zwei Läufe gefahren und die bessere Zeit wird gewertet. I
Das bedeutet, dass man eigentlich den ganzen Tag in der Gegend rumsitzt, Bratwurst, Kuchen und wer weiß was noch alles futtert und zweimal für 2 1/2 Minuten über Erdhügel und Northshores sprintet und sich eventuell noch einen Sonnenbrand holt 
Ich hätte mit einem der Senioren der folgenden Klasse fahren können, hab mich dann aber für einen Sololauf entschieden, da ist das Risiko einen ungewollten Abgang zu machen geringer. Kaputte Knochen kann ich wirklich nicht gebrauchen. Marathons sind mir da irgendwie lieber  und davon sollen dieses Jahr noch einige in Angriff genommen werden.

Gruß Tine


----------



## ghostmoni (29. April 2010)

Mithalten kann ich bei vielen eurer Bilder zwar  nicht, aber ein paar Bilder aus Italien will ich trotzdem zeigen 


Die Qualtität ist leider nicht so gut, aber der Weg war super! (Big Smile Trail)





und die typischen Wege in Umbrien:










Grüße
Moni


----------



## Bonniefly (29. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..aber gar net ma zu ungefährlich - hund auf´m trail .... spass machts meinen auch , aber  bei solchen aktionen , lass´ich sie zuhause ....



Der Video ist der Hammer   


Meine ist leider für solche Aktionen schon zu alt...

sie kommt so  mit:

[IMG=http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/5246/bonniemobil1.jpg][/IMG]





sorry  is leider OT  ...

ciao
Manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (29. April 2010)

@moni : nettes gelände !!!! was hast ´n du da für schuhe an - seh´n aus wie strassenschuhe ???!!??? und : trägst du unterd er shorts strumpfhosen - kicher ..??? lg , k.


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. April 2010)

...nun mal ein Chillbild...ohne Action...


----------



## trek 6500 (29. April 2010)

sehr nettes bild !!!!


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. April 2010)

Danke dir! 

btw: i mag a kaane Karos


----------



## trek 6500 (29. April 2010)

hihi , grad geseh`n ...... lach


----------



## trek 6500 (29. April 2010)

...auch nochwas mit wenig action


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. April 2010)

#3 fetzt..is so nach dem Motto:"LMAA - ich hab Schatten"


----------



## 1000grad (29. April 2010)

@killkenny

 das mädel unter der panzerung  nee top!!


----------



## trek 6500 (29. April 2010)

...ja, das 3. mag ich auch . das erste is doof wegen der langen engen hose ... wollts eig. wieder rausnehmen , funzt aber  iwie net ...


----------



## Female (30. April 2010)

Feierabendrunde gestern:








Zu schnell für den Fotographen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiniTurbine (30. April 2010)

Wow! Neid! Ne "Feierabendrunde" mit derartigem Panorama....kann man als Stadtkind nur schwer mithalten. Wobei der Vorteil ist: ich muss mein Bike weniger tragen


----------



## Female (30. April 2010)

TiniTurbine schrieb:


> Wow! Neid! Ne "Feierabendrunde" mit derartigem Panorama....kann man als Stadtkind nur schwer mithalten. Wobei der Vorteil ist: ich muss mein Bike weniger tragen



Ich habe auch ein ähnliches Panorama vor Augen, wenn ich auf dem Balkon stehe.


----------



## scylla (30. April 2010)

@Female 
Traumgegend 
bin schon ganz grün vor Neid!


----------



## ghostmoni (30. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @moni : nettes gelände !!!! was hast ´n du da  für schuhe an - seh´n aus wie strassenschuhe ???!!??? und : trägst du  unterd er shorts strumpfhosen - kicher ..??? lg , k.



Ne STRUMPFHOSE???   Das hat mir auch noch keiner gesagt. Nee, das ist halt ne normale lange  Radlerhose (kennst du ja auch ).  War noch etwas frisch in Italien, aber für die Winterhose dann doch zu  warm...

Die Schuhe sind FiveTens. Die sind super und sehen halt aus wie Straßenschuhe  

LG
Moni


----------



## Jennfa (30. April 2010)

@ghostmoni: so mache ich das auch immer wenn es noch zu kalt ist. Lange Hosen find ich unbequem und so trag ich dann immer ne "Strumpfhose"  drunter...und halt meistens eh noch die langen Schützer drüber. Die Schuhe sind ! Hab ich auch .


----------



## trek 6500 (30. April 2010)

...ach so ...kicher .... ja, kenn ich auch , mag sie nicht besonders , aber manchmal sind sie ganz praktisch ... 
five tens hab ich auch , die seh´n allerdings so aus !lg , kati


----------



## ghostmoni (30. April 2010)

praktisch sind die engen Hosen schon, aber wenn ich die ohne was drüber trage, seh ich wirklich aus wie Wurst in Pelle... Also Shorts drüber - fertig 

Ja, hatte auch überelgt, die zu holen, weil die den Fuß etwas besser stützen (glaub ich)... aber irgendwie hat mir das Aussehen der anderen besser gefallen und das hat dann den Ausschlag gegeben... Frau halt


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. April 2010)

@ female:  Jaja, mach uns du nur die Zähne lang! ;-)
Wunder dich nicht, wenn mal das halbe IBC Lady Forum bei dir mit dem Bike an der Hand vor der Türe steht....


----------



## Female (30. April 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @ female:  Jaja, mach uns du nur die Zähne lang! ;-)
> Wunder dich nicht, wenn mal das halbe IBC Lady Forum bei dir mit dem Bike an der Hand vor der Türe steht....



Nur zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1000grad (1. Mai 2010)

ich hab heut die videofunktion von meinem fotoapparat entdeckt...was ein spaß


----------



## Fie (2. Mai 2010)

Cooles Video!!
Am Anfang dachte ich von der Musik, es wäre 2Raumwohnung. Welche ist es?

Am Besten ist ja fast der Schluß 
Nee, alles gut! 

Meine Kamera hat sich leider verabschiedet und mein Handy, was wirklich super Videos macht, hänge ich nicht in den Wald 

Das macht echt Lust!!!


----------



## apoptygma (2. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...ja, das 3. mag ich auch . das erste is doof wegen der langen engen hose ... wollts eig. wieder rausnehmen , funzt aber  iwie net ...



Du hast ne Meise


----------



## 1000grad (2. Mai 2010)

@fie

danke und musik ist von extrawelt


----------



## apoptygma (2. Mai 2010)

1000grad schrieb:


> ich hab heut die videofunktion von meinem fotoapparat entdeckt...was ein spaß




Ein sehr sehr geiles Video, vor allem mit dieser Musikuntermalung , wo ich auch bitte ganz dringend wissen muss, wer das ist. Denn ich bin nen Verfechter von guter elektronischer Musik.


----------



## apoptygma (2. Mai 2010)

1000grad schrieb:


> @fie
> 
> danke und musik ist von extrawelt



Oh super, danke! 
"Soopertrack" heisst es, wie ich grad selbst gefunden habe ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (2. Mai 2010)

@1000grad: schönes Vid!


----------



## NewLife19 (2. Mai 2010)

1000grad schrieb:


> ich hab heut die videofunktion von meinem fotoapparat entdeckt...was ein spaß



Schickes Video. Du wilderst in meinem Revier  Wird Zeit das wir unser Vorhaben vom Jahresanfang mal in die Tat umsetzen. Feierabendrunde am Donnerstag ?!?

LG
Susa


----------



## schnuess (3. Mai 2010)

Hui Mädels!


Wenn ich diese Bilder sehe, dann schäme ich mich echt, dass ich mich überhaupt hier angemeldet hab

RESPEKT

Bin echt neidisch


----------



## barbarissima (3. Mai 2010)

Ich werde auch immer ganz neidisch, wenn ich sehe, was für Trails sich manche Mädels hier runter stürzen  Und das Video von 1000grad finde ich auch sehr schön 

Hier noch ein kleiner bescheidener Beitrag zum Thema Treppen 

Habe bei mir im Garten die idealen Treppenübungsbedingeungen. Weiter oben gibt es so eine Treppe noch mal in doppelt so lang und mit Auslauf die Wiese runter


----------



## Hummelbrumm (3. Mai 2010)

Oh ich werd auch manchmal neidisch. Wo ihr so alle runter fahrt... 
Ich suche immer noch ne schöne Treppe zum üben. Hab noch keine gefunden. *seuftz*


----------



## barbarissima (3. Mai 2010)

Kannst zu mir in den Garten kommen  Hinten beim Steingarten gibt es auch noch einen hübschen kleinen Single Trail


----------



## Hummelbrumm (3. Mai 2010)

Ok ich komm mal vorbei. In welcher Gegend wohnst du denn?? *bg*


----------



## barbarissima (3. Mai 2010)

Schwabenländle


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Mai 2010)

@apoptygma : ..hihi , ich weiss !!!


----------



## apoptygma (4. Mai 2010)

schnuess schrieb:


> Hui Mädels!
> 
> 
> Wenn ich diese Bilder sehe, dann schäme ich mich echt, dass ich mich überhaupt hier angemeldet hab
> ...



Ach quatsch, da musste ma mich Vollhonk, technisch gesehen, mal sehen ;-)

Ich bekomme die Tage meine Key Cam, mal sehen, was ich damit so anstellen kann. Bin in der nächsten Woche in der Pfalz, vielleicht kann ich das mal ausprobieren.

Gestern hab ich auch todesmutig 3 kleine Treppen genommen *aufpluster  und habs Hinterrad angehoben (da war ich richtig stolz, weil ich ansich dachte "dabei muss man sich einfach überschlagen, wenn man die VR Bremse so anzieht) und wat weiss ich nicht alles. 

Wenn ich hier die Freeride Mädels betrachte, werd ich auch immer ganz klitzeklein, mag sowas auch gern können, weiss aber echt nicht, ob ich jemals in diesem Leben nochmal den Kopf so frei bekomme, mal was zu wagen (unabhängig davon, das ich ja nen Hardtail fahre). Aber ich arbeite weiter dran, meinem Schätzchen nen bisschen mehr zu zeigen und abzuverlagen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnuess (4. Mai 2010)

Huhu!


Also ich bin froh, wenn ich mich mit meinem Übergewicht die westerwälder Hügel hochgequält bekomme......nach 20km Feld-Wald-und Wiesenwege bin ich platter wie eine Flunder
Von Freeride oder rasanten Bergabpassagen kann ich nur träumen

Naja, ich arbeite ja an mir..

Wollte jetzt eigentlich mal die Klickpedalen von meinem LG probieren, aber glaube, das ist mir dann doch zu peinlich, wenn ich so durch die Gegend krieche...hihihi


LG!


schnuess


----------



## Fie (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo schnuess,

da haben wir ja was gemeinsam 

Bei Anstiegen keuche ich wie ein Kettenraucher (Nichtraucherin). 
Aber soviel Gewicht will ja bewegt werden.

Keuchende Grüße

Micha


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Mai 2010)

schnuess schrieb:


> Also ich bin froh, wenn ich mich mit meinem Übergewicht die westerwälder Hügel hochgequält bekomme......nach 20km Feld-Wald-und Wiesenwege bin ich platter wie eine Flunder
> Von Freeride oder rasanten Bergabpassagen kann ich nur träumen



Wo ist das Problem? Bergab muss man ja nicht treten, das geht doch von selber!


----------



## Fie (4. Mai 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Bergab muss man ja nicht treten, das geht doch von selber!




Masse, kann unheimlich beschleunigen...
Ich habe oft Angst, dass meine Bremsen plötzlich versagen.


----------



## bicicletta (4. Mai 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Masse, kann unheimlich beschleunigen...
> Ich habe oft Angst, dass meine Bremsen plötzlich versagen.



unter garantie:nein!
bei den bremsen die es heute gibt...??


----------



## Fie (4. Mai 2010)

bicicletta schrieb:


> unter garantie:nein!
> bei den bremsen die es heute gibt...??



Sag das meinem Angstpegel


----------



## bicicletta (4. Mai 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Sag das meinem Angstpegel



..den kenne ich zu gut, der hat bei mir auch eine stattliche größe!

doch ich weiß einfach, dass ich mich auf mein bike verlassen kann, 
wenn ich bremse, bleibt das teil auch stehen, verlässlich.

und das baut einfach angst ab!!


----------



## schnuess (4. Mai 2010)

Meine Bremsen sind super, mein Cube hat vor mir angehalten-auch wenn meine Masse ordentlich beschleunigt hat ( immernoch langsam im Gegensatz zu den Könnerinnen hier), die Erfahrung hab ich letztes Jahr gemacht.
Ich wusste gar nicht, wie weit man über den Lenker fliegen kann
Hat mir mordsgroße, blaue Flecken an den Innenseiten der Oberschenkel eingebracht-und ein etwas lädiertes Handgelenk. Aber angehalten hat das Cube echt gut-bloss ich nicht...hihi

Bin froh, das es doch zumindest noch eine Heavy-Lady hier gibt!

*winkewinke* fie!

LG

schnuess


----------



## Fie (4. Mai 2010)

schnuess schrieb:


> Bin froh, das es doch zumindest noch eine Heavy-Lady hier gibt!
> 
> *winkewinke* fie!
> 
> ...



Sicher halten meine Bremsen auch, aber mein Kopf denkt immer etwas anderes.

*winkewinkezurück* 



LG

Micha, die sich jetzt ne Runde in die Kälte wagt und ihre Runde dreht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (4. Mai 2010)

Kann ich zur Beruhigung beitragen, dass Bremsen im Winter vereisen..hüstl..und bei Intensivgebrauch verglasen können und ab einer gewissen Steilizität kann man gaarnicht bremsen, nurnoch querlegen weil der Hinterbau sonst..und..

ahhhhh...Fie ballt die Faust...ahhh da kommt ein Stein geflogen..ahhh....*duckundweg*



nein, die halten schon


----------



## MelleD (4. Mai 2010)

Mal ne blöde Frage: 
Ab wann sollte man vorsichtig sein mit dem Verglasen? Läßt dann die Bremsdauer nach? Merke ich es nur daran? 
Fragen über Fragen, klärt mich auf.


----------



## Fie (4. Mai 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Kann ich zur Beruhigung beitragen, dass Bremsen im Winter vereisen..hüstl..und bei Intensivgebrauch verglasen können und ab einer gewissen Steilizität kann man gaarnicht bremsen, nurnoch querlegen weil der Hinterbau sonst..und..
> 
> ahhhhh...Fie ballt die Faust...ahhh da kommt ein Stein geflogen..ahhh....*duckundweg*
> 
> ...



Ich werfe niemals nicht mit Steinen nicht!!! Ich werfe mich! 

Wenn es oben am Hebel beim Bremsen anfängt zu surren, hat das was zu sagen? Ist nur bei der Vorderradbremse so.


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. Mai 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage:
> Ab wann sollte man vorsichtig sein mit dem Verglasen? Läßt dann die Bremsdauer nach? Merke ich es nur daran?
> Fragen über Fragen, klärt mich auf.



...hmm...die Bremswirkung lässt halt nach, da die Oberfläche der  Bremsbeläge ausgehärtet ist; ...kann bei übermäßigem oder falschem Bremsen  (Schleifen lassen)  schonmal passieren...aber würde jetzt behaupten nur  bei sehr langen, steilen Trails - zB in Italien oder im Gebirge  isses nie verkehrt mal ab und an ein Päuschen einzulegen...auf  "normalen" DH oder FR Tracks passiert das eigentlich nicht...

Zur Not immer: lieber rausfahren und anhalten und Päuschen machen als die Bremse bis zum verg(l)asen durchzuziehen


...wenn du das Gefühl hast dass die Bremswirkung nachlässt..mal mit  bisschen Schmirgelleinen über die Bremsbäckchen rubbeln, bzw diese auf ner Schleifscheibe hin und her rubbeln; wenn sie symmetrisch sind, kannst du die Beläge auch einfach mal tauschen....

...die Bremsscheibe verändert auch ihren Farbton..wenn ich das so  beschreiben kann...


----------



## MelleD (4. Mai 2010)

Ok, wieder ein bissl schlauer, dank dir


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Mai 2010)

Und bei dem Päuschen auch drauf achten, dass man nicht den Bremshebel aus Versehen zieht, sonst ist nämlich nix mit abkühlen.

Toll ist auch, wenn man im Hochgebirge Luft in der Leitung hat... :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (4. Mai 2010)

Ich mach getz was voll ungefährliches, ich geh getz laufen *hehe, da bin ich so langsam, das ich mich fast selbst überhole....oder so...


----------



## Fie (4. Mai 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich mach getz was voll ungefährliches, ich geh getz laufen *hehe, da bin ich so langsam, das ich mich fast selbst überhole....oder so...



Ich glaube, die Geschichte hatte ich hier schon gepostet, dass selbst ein Jogger mich beim Biken überholt hat. Also sprich bitte nicht von langsam 

Trotz Wind und kalt, war es eine schöne Runde grad.


----------



## TiniTurbine (4. Mai 2010)

@Fie: Ich bin auch neulich von nem Jogger überholt worden. Allerdings war das an der Hasenbergsteige, falls du die kennst, also schon ordentlich steil. Naja, trotzdem irgendwie oagnhem....

PS: Wo biste denn da immer so unterwegs? Im Schönbuch? Wollte demnächst auch mal wieder etwas südlicher von STGT biken, vielleicht haste grad nen Tipp für ne moderate Runde?


----------



## Fie (4. Mai 2010)

AVE

ich habe so ne ganz kleine völlig unspektakuläre Hausrunde entdeckt.  Hat ca 20km +/-
Ich finde die halt angenehm zum Fahren, weil da kaum jemand unterwegs ist. Den Schönbuch hab ich zwar hier, aber bin noch nie dort gefahren, kenne mich da mit dem Bike nicht aus. Aber soll wohl toll zum Biken sein.
Aber ich hab ne Karte vom Schönbuch 

Kann gut sein, dass ich diese Steige kenne, aber nicht vom Biken


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. Mai 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> AVE


  Salute!

Möchte beitragen:

quäle ähh fahre gemütlich auf der Forststraße ein Bergelein hoch, Protektoren dran, schweres Radl etc pp. strample so gemütlich vor mich hin - was ich nicht ahnte: ein getunter CCler hatte sich angeschlichen schob sich aus meinem (nicht vorhanden Windschatten) und sagte auf meiner Höhe plötzlich: "klingeling"...was macht Kilkenny: Kiert (Duden?) lauthals und springt zur Seite  aber richtig schön fraulich und laut...ich hatte mich zu Tode erschrockenfür den stand die Welt verkehrt -  "Was hatse denn?"


----------



## Vaena (4. Mai 2010)

So am Wochenende kam auch mal wieder Dreck ans Rad.
Nach 5 Wochen Sonnenscheinfahrerei wars aus mit dem schönen Wetter.
Bin zusammen mit meiner Mama in Homburg bei der CTF mitgefahren. 
Es war ihre erste CTF...muss es da gleich so runterkübeln? Selbst wenn ich die Bilder angucke schüttelts mich noch 

http://http://www.pixum.de/album/sharingImage/id/4913800/page/3/p_ref/ca_image_public_link

Hier noch die Geschichte dazu:

http://le-saucisson.blogspot.com/2010/05/1x-rtf-hin-und-zuruck-mit-doppelt.html


----------



## apoptygma (4. Mai 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Salute!
> 
> Möchte beitragen:
> 
> quäle ähh fahre gemütlich auf der Forststraße ein Bergelein hoch, Protektoren dran, schweres Radl etc pp. strample so gemütlich vor mich hin - was ich nicht ahnte: ein getunter CCler hatte sich angeschlichen schob sich aus meinem (nicht vorhanden Windschatten) und sagte auf meiner Höhe plötzlich: "klingeling"...was macht Kilkenny: Kiert (Duden?) lauthals und springt zur Seite  aber richtig schön fraulich und laut...ich hatte mich zu Tode erschrockenfür den stand die Welt verkehrt -  "Was hatse denn?"



Und? Hatte er zumindest nen netten A.rsch?


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. Mai 2010)

also, obwohl Hinterbau und Waddelllln das erste sind was ich abscääännnee war ich halt echt mit lachen beschäftigt - wegen meiner peinlichen Schrei-Nummeraber er war dann doch schon ein...naja..nicht mein Semester


----------



## apoptygma (4. Mai 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> also, obwohl Hinterbau und Waddelllln das erste sind was ich abscääännnee war ich halt echt mit lachen beschäftigt - wegen meiner peinlichen Schrei-Nummeraber er war dann doch schon ein...naja..nicht mein Semester




Dann scannen wir fast gleich , bei mir geht der Blick auch erst auf den Hinterbau und bleibt dann, tolle Obeschenkel vorausgesetzt, auch an diesen hängen 

Es sei denn, er trägt nen schickes Waden-Tatoo *hähä


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. Mai 2010)

....hehehe...ich scanne beim Hinterbau scan aber noch die Hüften mit... frag mich net warum..Oberschenkel sind mir egalWadln müssn dafür schon wieder etwas...saftiger sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (4. Mai 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ....hehehe...ich scanne beim Hinterbau scan aber noch die Hüften mit... frag mich net warum..Oberschenkel sind mir egalWadln müssn dafür schon wieder etwas...saftiger sein



Die Hüften??? Is ja geil 

Nee, tolle, am besten noch lange Beine bei Männern sind nen Traum *seufz

Nee, wenn weiter nach oben, dann häng ich schon an den Oberarmen


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. Mai 2010)

OoooberarmeUNTERARME!!!!!!!und Handgelenke und Hände müssen schön kräftig und sehnig sein..dann dürfen die auch anpacken


----------



## apoptygma (4. Mai 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> OoooberarmeUNTERARME!!!!!!!und Handgelenke und Hände müssen schön kräftig und sehnig sein..dann dürfen die auch anpacken



Gleich wirds dreckig glaub ich 

Reissen wir uns ma zusammen hier...geht ja gar nich *hähä

Ja, Männer sind toll.


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. Mai 2010)

.....Ja, die meisten schon. Aber häufig denk ich mir dann: lass den Helm auf! (Fullface)

So, nun Schluss damit.


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Mai 2010)

..musst dich doch net verstecken !!!


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. Mai 2010)

*derTrekandieStirnklatsch*


----------



## Martina H. (4. Mai 2010)

...meinst du den hier:







Grüße

M.

...aargh, er bewegt sich nicht???? Jmd. einen Tipp?


----------



## Votec Tox (4. Mai 2010)

Heute gings nach Lindau, da dort die Radstation Lindau an meinem Bionicon eine neue Bremsanlage vorn einbaute. Mit der alten Bremse hatte ich nur Ärger und nun nach fast einem Jahre gabs auf Garantie von Bionicon eine komplett Neue 
Damit der Nachmittag schön ausklingt, kam Andrea (Thraflhow) auch nach Lindau und wir strampelten bei ordentlich Regen so einen dieser Berge dort hoch - war steil, Andrea leichtfüßig nauf und ich als Dampfkochtopf hinterher 
Andrea genießt sie Aussicht droben während ich noch ventiliere:




Zum Glück gab es ein Restaurant mit heißer Schocki und Sachertorte!


Dann ging es runter, schöne aber rutschige Singletrials:






Andrea saust vorweg:






Ich hinterher (oder umgekehrt):





Grüße!


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. Mai 2010)

*puh* - ihr habt den Fred wieder hergestellt

schöne Pics!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (4. Mai 2010)

schöne pics !!!!!


----------



## trhaflhow (5. Mai 2010)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Andrea leichtfüßig nauf und ich als Dampfkochtopf hinterher
> 
> 
> Dann ging es runter, schöne aber rutschige Singletrials:



lieb von dir dass du nicht erwähnt hast 

wie ich mich beim runterfahren angestellt hab


----------



## Kettenglied (5. Mai 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...meinst du den hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist ein JPG-Bild. Um Bewegung zu haben brauchst du ein GIF-Bild.






http://www.gifbin.com/bin/1232550426_worf face palm.gif


----------



## bicicletta (5. Mai 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> *puh* - ihr habt den Fred wieder hergestellt



..vllt. können wir ja n alternativ thread aufmachen zu dem thema 
"tolle bikes und jungs/ resp. männer(!) gehören einfach auf ein bild... frei nach: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7121802#post7121802


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. Mai 2010)

..und wer traut sich den zu eröffnen? oder muss ich ran nach dem Motto: "is der Ruf erst ruiniert......"

wär dabei


----------



## bicicletta (5. Mai 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ..und wer traut sich den zu eröffnen? oder muss ich ran nach dem Motto: "is der Ruf erst ruiniert......"
> 
> wär dabei



ja ich bin ja auch so frei... aber ich glaube das wird nix..
schau mal, meine erste ausbeute:
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1032/537379758_e86eabffeb.jpg

oder halbwüchsige auf schlimmen rädern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (5. Mai 2010)

.......

leider leider...isser vom freien Markt...aber irgendwann werd ich mal nach Kanada gondeln, einen Kurs buchen, und ihm sowas von in die Backen kneifen... (Träumen is net verboten!)

http://www.river-rat.com/images04/wadesimmons.jpg


----------



## Martina H. (5. Mai 2010)

...hmh, zum Thema toller Junge hab ich auch was, schaut her:


Ist zwar nicht ganz die Kategorie von bicicletta...

Grüße

M.


----------



## bicicletta (5. Mai 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Träumen is net verboten!



ja..träumen von schönen männern unter (fullface)-helmen...


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. Mai 2010)

-->kuck mal..ich habs gewagt... Hoffe der Fred-Titel passt Euch!


----------



## bicicletta (5. Mai 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> -->kuck mal..ich habs gewagt... Hoffe der Fred-Titel passt Euch!



wowowowo wo??


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. Mai 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460431http://imageshack.us


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (5. Mai 2010)

@Votec Tox: Die Aussicht auf dem ersten Bild kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Irgendwo habe ich auch ein Foto von der Bank, allerdings mit Motorrad drauf. Auf der Hütte gibt es übrigens auch lecker Leberkäse


----------



## cmg20 (5. Mai 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Salute!
> 
> Möchte beitragen:
> 
> quäle ähh fahre gemütlich auf der Forststraße ein Bergelein hoch, Protektoren dran, schweres Radl etc pp. strample so gemütlich vor mich hin - was ich nicht ahnte: ein getunter CCler hatte sich angeschlichen schob sich aus meinem (nicht vorhanden Windschatten) und sagte auf meiner Höhe plötzlich: "klingeling"...was macht Kilkenny: Kiert (Duden?) lauthals und springt zur Seite  aber richtig schön fraulich und laut...ich hatte mich zu Tode erschrockenfür den stand die Welt verkehrt - "Was hatse denn?"


 
   Ich lach mich kaputt, geile Story


----------



## Female (6. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich sollte ich lernen, aber ich hänge lieber etwas den Erinnerungen vom letzten Herbst nach:





(Sorry, das Bild ist von den Farben her so gigantisch, dass ich es einfach gross reinstellen musste  )


----------



## schnuess (6. Mai 2010)

Cool!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (6. Mai 2010)

Okay,

ich bin zurück und fühle mich guuuut!

Klamotten haben nicht gehalten. Ich war bis auf die Unterhose durchnäßt. Handschuhe konnte ich ausringen, Socken auch, da mir das Wasser in den Fußspitzen meiner Schuhe stand. Gefroren habe ich komischer Weise nicht. Es hat so einen Spaß gemacht, durch diesen Dauerregen zu fahren. Am Anfang ja ein kurzes Stück durch die Stadt. Dannach wie immer am Neckar entlang und ich sage euch, das waren keine Pfützen, die ich durchquert habe, nein das waren Seen! Ich hatte richtig Spaß. Ein Jogger kam mir entgegen und war sehr erstaunt, dass da ein Biker kommt und ich grinste nur.
Ein Hinderniß hatte ich, was ich völlig unterschätzte. Das Bächlein, welches ist sonst durchquere, war ein reißendes Bächlein 
Auf dem Rückweg kamen die Ralphs etwas an ihre Grenzen und ich durfte am erleben, wie driften mit dem Bike ist. Ich hab laut gebrüllt vor Schreck, aber es hat mich nicht gelegt. Und weiter durch den Dreck und ich wieder Spaß vorm Herrn. 
Ich sah aus, wie wenn ich im Dreck gebadet hätte. Beim Zurückradeln durch die Stadt war ich unweigerlich ein Hingucker - aber ich am Strahlen! 
Da habe ich mir meinen geliebten Earl Grey wahrlich verdient! *schlürf*

Da war ich schon drüber, über das reißenden Bächlein 














Ich liebe es, das Regenbiken


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Mai 2010)

..... @female : geniales bild !!!!
@fie : .... auf´m bike gewesen - und : schon is der mensch happy !! wie einfach das doch manchmal ist !!  geht mir übrigens genauso !!!! lg , kati


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Mai 2010)

Neue Regenhose ausprobiert?


----------



## Deleted168745 (6. Mai 2010)

..Respekt an die Fie von mir..keine 10 Pferde hätten mich heute aufs Rad gebracht..; hätte ich ein Dinghi wär ich vlt vor die Türe...


----------



## Fie (6. Mai 2010)

@ trek 6500

ich weiÃ auch nicht, aber es war einfach geil!!! Bei der Ãberquerung auch, als ich drÃ¼ben war 

@ Pfandfinderin

ich habe mir gerade eine Vaude zurÃ¼cklegen lassen. Mir ist das jetzt wurscht, die kostet mich statt 180â¬ 129â¬ und ich bekomme eine Regenkappe fÃ¼r den Helm von Vaude geschenkt  hab da unverschÃ¤mt einfach nachgefragt. Morgen hol ich sie und dann, teste ich wieder, aber diesmal mit meinen Motorradgamaschen 


@ Kilkenny

ich wollte einfach raus und ich liebe es einfach im Regen zu biken und zu wissen, du bist da ganz alleine und niemand kommt dir in die Quere. Danke sehr!

Schee warÂ´s!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Mai 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ..Respekt an die Fie von mir..keine 10 Pferde hätten mich heute aufs Rad gebracht..; hätte ich ein Dinghi wär ich vlt vor die Türe...



Selbst das Dinghi müsste eine Heizung haben 
stimmt, Respekt an Fie! Aber ich bin ja sowieso nur die reine Schönwetterfahrerin, mich schreckt ja schon der Gedanke an naß von oben vom Biken ab.


----------



## Fie (6. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mein Kona mit Absicht bis jetzt noch draußen stehen lassen, damit der Dreck sich löst. Dann mit mehreren Eimern Regenwasser fein säuberlich geputzt, in den Keller geschleppt und - abgetrocknet 

Danke sehr 

PS: nur noch mal  zum Vergleich nur aus der anderen Richtung fotografiert






Wenn es zu groß ist, ruhig motzen  dann ändere ich das!


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Mai 2010)

nein nein , so sieht man wenigstes was - im gegensatz zu meinen winz-bildern ....greez , kati


----------



## scylla (7. Mai 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Okay,
> 
> ich bin zurück und fühle mich guuuut!
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (7. Mai 2010)

...morgen endlich zeit zum fahren .. aber es soll kalt und ungemütlich werden - egal , für die hausrunde wirds reichen ...grüezi , die kati


----------



## LonelyWolf (8. Mai 2010)

Jaja, im Regen fahren. Das kenn´ ich! 
Sturzregen und alle rennen schnell an die Seite, um sich unterzustellen und die Einzige, die triefend nass relaxt an denen vorbei radelt bin ich....aber nur bei wärmerem Wetter!


----------



## HITOMI (8. Mai 2010)

@female: Hammer Bild! Wo ist denn das?


----------



## Female (8. Mai 2010)

HITOMI schrieb:


> @female: Hammer Bild! Wo ist denn das?



Das ist im Wallis (Schweiz), typische Herbststimmung.
Hab noch mehr von denen, aber will euch ja nicht neidisch machen.


----------



## trhaflhow (8. Mai 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> @Votec Tox: Die Aussicht auf dem ersten Bild kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Irgendwo habe ich auch ein Foto von der Bank, allerdings mit Motorrad drauf. Auf der Hütte gibt es übrigens auch lecker Leberkäse



ähm "die hütte" war ein ***s  hotel.
und ich habe nachdem ich meinen rucksack dort auf den boden gestellt habe diesen nicht mehr bewegt - der schwarze fleck sollte nicht die ganze zeit sichtbar sein
wir haben dtl spuren hinterlassen, waren aber trotzdem sehr nett zu uns und der kuchen lecker


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (8. Mai 2010)

Dann war die "Hütte" wohl doch eine andere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (10. Mai 2010)

Ein total tolles Bild  Bin das winkende Etwas da rechts... Sehr vorteilhaft.
Und ich winke, nur für Kilkenny


----------



## Deleted168745 (10. Mai 2010)

okayyy...beim nexten Foto kriegste auch ein "Winkebild" nur für melle


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Mai 2010)

..und mir winkt wieder keiner .....wegschleichundleisevormichhinwein ....  LOL --- euch einen schönen tag !!!! lg , kati


----------



## Deleted168745 (10. Mai 2010)

na dann mach ich doch gleich zwei Bilder dafür musste aba auch ein Winkebild organisieren..hehehe


----------



## philip1000 (10. Mai 2010)




----------



## Nuala (10. Mai 2010)

Mensch, der philip1000 ist ja mal ein ganz Ausgeschlafener... aber das Radel auf dem das Madel da rumturnt ist gar nicht mal so übel. Hat vielleicht ein bisschen zu wenig Federweg, aber in dem rosa Dress geht frau ja eh nicht in den Bikepark...


----------



## Deleted168745 (10. Mai 2010)

Was soll die Mietz da?


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Mai 2010)

@kenny >: ..wird gemcht !!!
@girls bild poster : .. nettes bike !


----------



## Nuala (10. Mai 2010)

Philip1000 ist 12 Jahre, hat zum ersten mal in seinem Leben Zugang zum unzensierten Internet, da seine Eltern bei ´nem Tennisturnier sind und hat halt die Gunst der Stunde genutzt... dass er sich beim Forum (Ladies only) befindet hat er vercheckt. Na ja, so sind´se nun mal, die jungen Burschen


----------



## philip1000 (10. Mai 2010)

sry...ich habe das ``only`` überlesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (10. Mai 2010)

philip1000 schrieb:


> sry...ich habe das ``only`` überlesen



Macht doch nix.

Seid ma nicht zu hart zu dem Lütten...


----------



## apoptygma (10. Mai 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Ein total tolles Bild  Bin das winkende Etwas da rechts... Sehr vorteilhaft.
> Und ich winke, nur für Kilkenny






Na die drei Jungs ham aber Spass wa??


----------



## philip1000 (10. Mai 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Philip1000 ist 12 Jahre, hat zum ersten mal in seinem Leben Zugang zum unzensierten Internet, da seine Eltern bei ´nem Tennisturnier sind und hat halt die Gunst der Stunde genutzt... dass er sich beim Forum (Ladies only) befindet hat er vercheckt. Na ja, so sind´se nun mal, die jungen Burschen




update 2010:

1. Ich bin 16 und nicht 12 
2. Ich habe per Mail gelesen ``Ladies mit ihren Bikes....``
3. Ich dachte das wäre die Gallerie, wo man so Bilder postet
4. sry  wollte hier keinen diskriminieren

lg


----------



## Nuala (10. Mai 2010)

Hey Philip,
kann doch jedem mal passieren Das was ich geschrieben habe, war auch eher lustig gemeint, wir haben nämlich einen Fred, in dem schmucke, männliche Hecken gepostet werden und die sind auch schon mal "luftig" gekleidet
Grüße


----------



## 1000grad (10. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte mal wieder nen quasi freien Tag...und wie man sieht erfolgreich den Stapel Arbeit auf meinem Schreibtisch verdrängt ...leider isser immer noch da und blinzelt mich ganz vorwurfsvoll von der Seite an


----------



## MelleD (10. Mai 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Na die drei Jungs ham aber Spass wa??


 
Keine Ahnung, warum die so ne Schnute ziehen, vorallem da sind wir gerade losgefahren, noch nicht mal 200m inne Beine...

Oder die sind schon so hochkonzentriert....  


Neeeeeeee!  Einfach nen blöden Moment erwischt, normal lach ich mich scheckig mit denen...


----------



## apoptygma (10. Mai 2010)

1000grad schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal wieder nen quasi freien Tag...und wie man sieht erfolgreich den Stapel Arbeit auf meinem Schreibtisch verdrängt ...leider isser immer noch da und blinzelt mich ganz vorwurfsvoll von der Seite an




Das ist wieder ein extrem schönes Video. Respekt!!!!


----------



## 1000grad (10. Mai 2010)

danke


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Mai 2010)

..schönes video - aber die musik macht kopfweh ...brrr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (10. Mai 2010)

@MelleD: Und was ist das für ein gepunktetes Oberteil? Das sieht auch nett aus.


----------



## MelleD (10. Mai 2010)

Ist meine Zimtstern-Regenjacke, hat keine Punkte, sondern Sternschen 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/592158


----------



## Fussy (11. Mai 2010)

1000grad schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal wieder nen quasi freien Tag...und wie man sieht erfolgreich den Stapel Arbeit auf meinem Schreibtisch verdrängt ...leider isser immer noch da und blinzelt mich ganz vorwurfsvoll von der Seite an



Hey,
tolles Video. Das ist richtig schön zum anschauen. Das erste fand ich auch schon super und die Musik passt richtig gut. 

Damit es nicht OT ist, hier noch ein Bild:


----------



## trek 6500 (11. Mai 2010)

lecker  bike !! das jetzt  noch in grün ......


----------



## Nuala (11. Mai 2010)

Ich habe zwar kein Foto von meinem "Einsatz mit Bike", aber dafür von nach dem Einsatz. Junge, Junge, war das matschig und nass!


----------



## Nuala (11. Mai 2010)

Äääähm, dann jetzt auch mit Bildmaterial...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fussy (12. Mai 2010)

Nuala, sehr schön  sowas nennt man doch "natürliche Bräune"


----------



## Nuala (12. Mai 2010)

Es geht doch nichts über einen gepflegten, leicht gebräunten Teint


----------



## velo rouge (12. Mai 2010)

Haha, da kriegst quasi die Gesichtsmaske umsonst...........Und frische Luft tut ja soooo gut.




Hier, eins von mir.........leider ohne mein mir angetrautes Bike( die Gabel ist abgesoffen und noch eingeschickt) Gott sei dank hab ich Kumpels mit 2 Fahrräder.Allerdings brauch ich jedesmal ne trittleiter wenn ich auf oder absteigen will, der Besitzer ist nämlich 1,80m gross


----------



## Fussy (12. Mai 2010)

Sehr schön


----------



## TiniTurbine (12. Mai 2010)

sauber....sieht so schulbuchmässig aus. auch ziemlich gut fotografiert, muss ich sagen.


----------



## velo rouge (12. Mai 2010)

Danke, das Kompliment gebe ich gerne weiter.....aber was meinste mit schulbuchmäßig??


----------



## BineMX (12. Mai 2010)

Super!!!

Hoffentlich haut das mit der Genehmigung vom HochriesBikepark hin.. das ist quasi in Sichtweite von meinem Balkon 
Ob´s dann zwar je so Pic´s von mir geben wird....   i will try


----------



## Lady_K (13. Mai 2010)

Da ich mir bei meiner letzten Ausfahrt (vor 4Wochen )  mein Sprunggelenk gebrochen habe, hier mal ein Bild von meinem Bike - hoffendlich bin ich bald wieder fit denn die Saison ist kurz


----------



## apoptygma (13. Mai 2010)

Lady_K schrieb:


> Da ich mir bei meiner letzten Ausfahrt (vor 4Wochen )  mein Sprunggelenk gebrochen habe, hier mal ein Bild von meinem Bike - hoffendlich bin ich bald wieder fit denn die Saison ist kurz



Eeeeeeeedel 

Und gute Besserung!


----------



## Echinopsis (13. Mai 2010)

Auch von mir gute Besserung!  Was genau ist denn bei dir hinüber? Ich hatte im August 2007 eine Weber B-Fraktur am rechten Sprunggelenk und lange Spaß damit, so richtig läuft es eigentlich erst wieder seit letztem Frühjahr nachdem Platte und Schrauben raus sind.

Sicher ein feines Bike, ich mag mich mit diesen geschwungenen Rahmenformen aber nicht so wirklich anfreunden. By the way, wie groß bist du? Der Rahmen wirkt im Vergleich zu dem, was man hier im Ladies only sonst zu sehen bekommt riesig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo rouge (13. Mai 2010)

Ohje...........du Arme das ist hart.Auch von mir Gute Besserung!!Ich hab mir auch vor nem Jahr ne Weber-B-Fraktur geholt, das war nicht lustig! Richtig Spass beim biken hab ich auch erst wider seit n paar Wochen, seitdem die Platte und die Schrauben raus sind.....Aber das wird schon, das wird!


----------



## mountymaus (13. Mai 2010)

Erst mal gute Besserung und komm schnell wieder auf's Rad.

Heute mal wieder allein unterwegs, da mein Schatz mit einigen Männern über das Wochenende weg ist. 

Da möchte ich hin...






Tolle Aussicht von hier






Na das mit dem Selbstauslöser muss ich noch ein wenig üben






Gute Ausschilderung und Warnhinweise hier in unserer Gegend






So, nun ist es fast geschafft, "nur" noch da hoch...


----------



## trek 6500 (13. Mai 2010)

@mounty : ... du trinkst ja sogar pinkes zeug , ich werf´mich weg ... grins ...


----------



## Female (13. Mai 2010)

Lady_K schrieb:


> Da ich mir bei meiner letzten Ausfahrt (vor 4Wochen )  mein Sprunggelenk gebrochen habe, hier mal ein Bild von meinem Bike - hoffendlich bin ich bald wieder fit denn die Saison ist kurz



Seh ich da Rotor Q-Rings?


----------



## mountymaus (13. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @mounty : ... du trinkst ja sogar pinkes zeug , ich werf´mich weg ... grins ...



Ich will ja keine "Schleichwerbung" machen. Das ist Po.er B.r Waldbeere...

Kann man sehr gut trinken und ich denke es hilft auch ein wenig, wenn man daran glaubt


----------



## Lady_K (14. Mai 2010)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Auch von mir gute Besserung!  Was genau ist denn bei dir hinüber? Ich hatte im August 2007 eine Weber B-Fraktur am rechten Sprunggelenk und lange Spaß damit, so richtig läuft es eigentlich erst wieder seit letztem Frühjahr nachdem Platte und Schrauben raus sind.
> 
> Sicher ein feines Bike, ich mag mich mit diesen geschwungenen Rahmenformen aber nicht so wirklich anfreunden. By the way, wie groß bist du? Der Rahmen wirkt im Vergleich zu dem, was man hier im Ladies only sonst zu sehen bekommt riesig.


 
Hallo, bei mir ist es eine C - Fraktur..., operiert wurde schon. Ich könnt  denn die Saison ist hin.
Ich bin 185cm groß und somit ist es leider immernoch unmöglich ein passenes Ladybike zu finden. Daher haben wir ein Bike mit geschwungenen Oberrohr gesucht. Mir hat das Scalpel von Cannondale super gefallen ...  *aber *... mein Freund (Scalpi) fährt das auch und er wollte nicht, dass wir im 'Partnerlook' durch den Wald radln .

@Female

Ja, es sind die Q Rings von Rotor. Mein Freund hat mir diese montiert weil ich gerade im schwierigen Gelände nicht so richtig hinterher gekommen bin. Nach anfänglichen Problemen mit dem Umwerfer (konnte nur im 'Todpunkt' der Kettenblätter schalten) läuft jetzt alles perfekt. Die Dinger sind echt gut und nach einer kurzen Umgewöhnungsphase komm ich 'jetzt' auch schneller voran (wenn ich denn mal wieder aufs Bike komme...)

@mountymaus

...ich habe bisher immer ' Nutrixxion' getrunken - da ist L Carnitine drin - soll die Fettverbrennung untrstützen


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Mai 2010)

..is aber net rosa , oder ?? LOL


----------



## mountymaus (14. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..is aber net rosa , oder ?? LOL



Irgendwie schon...


----------



## Lady_K (14. Mai 2010)

...ne, leider nicht - gibt es nur in Lemon & Orange

@ mountymaus

wieviele Bike's hast Du eigentlich?
Mein Freund macht seit einiger Zeit einen riesigen Stress wegen meiner Yeti Sammlung - da ich die guten Stücke nur noch sehr selten bzw. gar nicht fahre und sie 'nur' im Wohnzimmer herumstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (14. Mai 2010)

Erst mal Glückwunsch zu der netten Yeti-Sammlung. 

Ähm, ich habe momentan 13 GT's und ein Storck Bandit.
Ich versuche auch jedes der Rad zu bewegen/ nutzen.
In diesem Jahr habe ich es immerhin schon geschafft mit 4 GT's, einem GT auf der Rolle und meinem Winterrad dem Storck zu fahren. Macht also schon mal 6 Räder, welche bewegt/ genutzt wurden.


----------



## Deleted168745 (14. Mai 2010)

Guten Tag die Damen. Urlaub haben alle heil überstanden..und 1 - 2 Bildla hab ich auch mitgebracht....









brrrrrrrr..isses hier kaltim Alto wars zwar auch recht feucht teilweise..aber net so k..kk...kkkk..kkkkaaalt.


----------



## Lady_K (14. Mai 2010)




----------



## MelleD (15. Mai 2010)

Und wo ist mein Winke-Foto? 

Hoffe, es war schön und lustig (sieht auf Bildern zumindest so aus).


----------



## Deleted168745 (15. Mai 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Und wo ist mein Winke-Foto?
> 
> Hoffe, es war schön und lustig (sieht auf Bildern zumindest so aus).


hähä....habe am Parkplatz genau das in die Dreckkruste auf die Seitenscheiben unseres Autos geschrieben^^ wie zu erwarten konnte man es dann nicht lesen..also habe ich grad mit meinen Buntstiften nachgeholfen
hoffe mal ich krieg noch ein "richtiges" zusammen...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

und wer sich beschwert warum ich so fertig ausschau: 
8000tm in zwei Tagen...

(jetzt weisst du wieso ich mich mit verglühten Bremsen so auskenn)


----------



## Deleted168745 (15. Mai 2010)

Lady_K schrieb:


>


thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (15. Mai 2010)

..scheint ja sehr nett gewesen zu sein - sehr schöne bilder !! und die grussart - kicher vielen dank !!!
tröste dich , hier war auch kein dolles wetter . war unterwegs bei nieselregen.... winkebild hab ich keins - habs mit dem selbstauslöser net so - folgt also noch ..hihi . mal ein bild vom bike - ohne mich und action ! schönes wochenende  noch , lg - kati


----------



## MelleD (15. Mai 2010)

Danke 

Joa, siehst nen bisschen mitgenommen aus. Aber alles geht ja wieder nach ner vernünftigen Dusche.


----------



## Schnurz (16. Mai 2010)

Einen wunderschönen & vor allem sonnigen Guten Tag 

Ich war heute mit meinem Freund unterwegs und habe meine ersten Geh(bzw. Fahr-)versuche gemacht und wollte mal die Ergebnisse posten. Mit euren Fahrkünsten kann ich da natürlich nicht mithalten, aber dafür, dass ich das Fahrrad erst zwei Wochen habe fand ich es doch ganz in Ordnung 









Pause musste natürlich auch mal sein: 




LG, Anna


----------



## trek 6500 (16. Mai 2010)

top !!!! wheelie kann ich nach 5 jahren noch net ..schäm `....


----------



## Schnurz (16. Mai 2010)

Schön wär's, ein Wheelie ist das leider nicht (den kann ich nämlich auch noch nicht), ist gerade im Absprung...Mein erster kleiner Sprung, deswegen musste das festgehalten werden


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Mai 2010)

wir waren eine Woche biken auf Mallorca, aus 3 geplanten Bike-Touren sind dann 5 geworden, weil es so Spaß gemacht hat 

Ich habe mal ein Cube AMS WLS in 15 Zoll getestet und musste feststellen dass ich damit schwierige Passagen und Trails sehr viel besse fahren konnte als mit meinem 16er AMS  Optisch ist das WLS ne halbe Katastrophe, aber ich hab mich darauf echt wohlgefühlt.

Mein nächstes Bike wird ein kleineres! 

und ich habe mich am letzten Tag doch noch die Treppe runtergetraut, nur mein Freund braucht noch Foto-Nachhilfe


----------



## NewLife19 (16. Mai 2010)

Vierwaldstätter See am Montag auf dem "Weg der Schweiz":

Nach der 589. Stufe hat es mir gereicht, da habe ich zur Abwechslung mal mein Fury getragen 









Und so wie es sein sollte 









LG
Susa


----------



## Deleted168745 (17. Mai 2010)

hoi!

war heute doch mal auf einer "DH-Strecke" das ist wie Koitus Interruptus wenn man vorher in Südtirol unterwegs war..."was, schon zu Ende?"

meinem Mitfahrer, Freund und "Lehrmeister" hat es erst den Reifen zerfatzt - beim Flicken ging dann ein "Stück Rohloff" verloren..also hatte er Zeit zum knipsen..dafür hab ich ihm anschließend aber Kaffee + "Strammen Max" spendiert....

..hier meine kleine Diashow von heute:


----------



## bicicletta (17. Mai 2010)

...okay, ich habe kein bild "im einsatz" ich gebs ja zu....aber eins von danach...mich knipst ja eh niemand ..wie auch? meine kamera ist am letzten wochenende an einem felsbrocken im harz zerschellt, als ich den selbstauslöser probieren wollte...dachte mir was IHR könnte kann ich auch..naja..oder auch nicht.....also here we go..tatatataaaa: ...ein handyfoto von meinem neunen zweitliebsten..(und mir)


----------



## velo rouge (17. Mai 2010)

sehr schön.............."das kleine Schwarze" steht dir ausgezeichnet!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (22. Mai 2010)

..ein trailbild (mal mit helm ..) und endlich das winkebild - extra für kilkenny !!!!  lg , kati


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. Mai 2010)

winke winke


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Mai 2010)

@trek: Ui, ein historisches Bild, mit Helm 

Hier habe ich noch 2 Mallorcabilder, weils so schee war:
auf dem einen musste ich schieben, denn wenn ich hochgekeucht wäre, hätte man mir einen Arzt holen müssen


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Mai 2010)

@frau rauscher : ..ja , waren einige wurzelige trails dabei , da setz ich die eierschale dann auch mal auf .... p.s. nette bilder von dir !!


----------



## wadenbrenner (23. Mai 2010)

respekt maedels !


----------



## Votec Tox (25. Mai 2010)

Wieder so schöne Eindrücke hier, da setze ich doch auch mal ein paar Bilder der letzten Zeit rein.

Mit meinem treuen, alten Votec Hardtail in Lübeck auf Stadtrundfahrt, schwupp die Treppe unter dem Holstentor durch runter:













Und noch eine Treppe in Lübeck, so machen Stadtrundfahrten Spaß:






Samstag Nachmittag mit dem Fully nach Flims zur Freeridestrecke, ganz faul mit dem Sessellift hoch, dem Jahresabo sei Dank 






Und vorsichtig runter, hat mich auf der Strecke doch ein kleiner Junge überholt :






An irgend einem Abend die Standardrunde am Bodensee und wieder Treppen fürs Forumsbild 






Grüße!


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Mai 2010)

du treppen - freak !!!  schöne bilder !!!


----------



## velo rouge (25. Mai 2010)

Allerdings..............RESPECT!! Sieht toll aus!!


----------



## Tinka87 (26. Mai 2010)

@Votec Tox, wow klasse Bilder. 
Wir wollen vielleicht nächstes Jahr nach Flims, aber wenn ich das so sehe krieg ich es doch mit der Angst zu tun 
Bis dahin heisst es dann: üben, üben üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (26. Mai 2010)

Tinka87 schrieb:


> Wir wollen vielleicht nächstes Jahr nach Flims, aber wenn ich das so sehe krieg ich es doch mit der Angst zu tun


Mach Dir keine Sorgen, man photographiert doch immer die Schlüsselstellen an denen man selber fußeln muß 
Auf der Webseite von Flims steht, für mittlere Fahrer geeignet. Ich hoppel da auch nur gemütlich runter und mache Platz wenn von hinten Einer angesaust kommt. Die Strecke macht echt Spaß, gerade weil sie für Normalsterbliche fahrbar ist und bei den Northshoreelementen gibt es immer eine breite und flache Anfängerlinie ohne Sprünge! Darüberhinaus gibt es noch viele andere Trails zu fahren. Was ich mich noch nicht getraut habe ist die geführte MtB-Abfahrt vom Cassons, die stelle ich mir recht ausgesetzt vor. Hat die Jemand von Euch schon mal mitgemacht?


----------



## yoyojas (26. Mai 2010)

hier mal ein paar neue von mir












mein tag mit bobby root


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Mai 2010)

hut ab .... !!!


----------



## JarJarBings (26. Mai 2010)

respekt, mädels, ich bin echt beeindruckt!! 
davon bin ich leider weit entfernt, treppen hab ich noch nicht mal zu probieren versucht.....


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Mai 2010)

..fang erst mat 2-3 an -- LANGSAM steigern --- bei mehr als 3 kriegste nämlich ein e art "überschlagsgefühl" - und sattel schön runter und arsch dahinterklemmen !! lg , k.


----------



## Deleted168745 (26. Mai 2010)

yoyojas schrieb:


> hier mal ein paar neue von mir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



abgehen tut se, saubär!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (26. Mai 2010)

danke


----------



## MelleD (26. Mai 2010)

Schöne Bilder, Hut ab von mir 
würd auch einfach gern mal rollen lassen...


----------



## Kettenglied (27. Mai 2010)

yoyojas schrieb:


> hier mal ein paar neue von mir
> 
> .......


----------



## änki (27. Mai 2010)

hier mal wieder was neues von mir. 
Location:Bike the Rock Hobby DH Rennen.





 


















Eigentlich wollte ich erst gar nicht starten, da ein Tag vorm Rennen alles schief lief, was schief laufen konnte.


----------



## TiniTurbine (27. Mai 2010)

änki schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich erst gar nicht starten, da ein Tag vorm Rennen alles schief lief, was schief laufen konnte.




Und dann? Haste gewonnen oder was???


----------



## änki (27. Mai 2010)

Nein, meine Freundin ist Erste geworden, und ich Zweite.


----------



## scylla (27. Mai 2010)

änki schrieb:


> Nein, meine Freundin ist Erste geworden, und ich Zweite.



Glückwunsch zum zweitersten Platz


----------



## yoyojas (27. Mai 2010)

von uns auch glückwunsch zum 2. platz


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (27. Mai 2010)

Das sind ja wieder klasse Bilder! 
Von mir gibt es leider nichts neues, der Fotoapparat war im Gegensatz zu mir nicht im Harz, sondern lag zu Hause auf dem Küchentisch.


----------



## änki (27. Mai 2010)

daaaankeschööön  für die Glückwünsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (27. Mai 2010)

Von mir auch Glückwunsch zur Platzierung!
Und wieder klasse Bilder von Euren DH -Aktivititäten.

Grüße!


----------



## yoyojas (28. Mai 2010)

hi
ich die gute seite von yoyojas (mit) stelle fest das es wittlerweile richtig gute frauen auf der strecke gibt
respekt von meiner seite


----------



## BineMX (28. Mai 2010)

Glückwunsch Änki!!! Klasse!!


----------



## änki (28. Mai 2010)

Danke danke dankeee 
hihi


----------



## Female (5. Juni 2010)

Um dem Thread mal wieder etwas Leben einzuhauchen.


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. Juni 2010)




----------



## mangolassi (5. Juni 2010)

dein Fotograf hat's echt drauf


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Juni 2010)

nicht nur der Fotograf


----------



## Female (5. Juni 2010)

Das Kompliment an den Fotographen gebe ich gerne weiter.
Frau Rauscher, mach mich doch nicht so verlegen. 

 (Die Kunst des Fotographierens besteht darin, auch den Dilettanten so aussehen zu lassen als würde er's können. Womit wir wieder beim Talent des Fotographen angelangt sind.  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Juni 2010)

hihi  Leider ist mein Fotograf da nicht so talentiert, aber ich übe weiter mit ihm


----------



## Deleted168745 (6. Juni 2010)

bin heute nachmittag mal ein bisschen übers IXS Rookies am Oko gelatscht und hab zufällig zwei Damen fotografiert...

ähhm, ich fotografiere nie dem entsprechend sind die Bilder wohl auch nichts im Vergleich irgendwelcher Sportografen odää so... aber falls sich eine der beiden Damen auf meinen Wachsmalkreidebildlein wiedererkennt, bitte PN, dann schick ich das Bild gern bei Bedarf





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

_und wer sich fragt warum ich nich mitgefahren bin: 
leider beantworte ich Sonntags keine Fragen_


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. Juni 2010)

ha! Das bin doch ich! 






 Nee, ich bin heute "nur" durch normale Wälder gegondelt:


----------



## barbarissima (7. Juni 2010)

Hier mal wieder ein Bild von mir  Ist nicht so spektakulär, wie die Downhillbilder, dafür war die Tour total schön


----------



## bicicletta (7. Juni 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein Bild von mir  Ist nicht so spektakulär, wie die Downhillbilder, dafür war die Tour total schön



...ich finde das sehr schön 

ausserdem ist höher, schneller, weiter auch nicht unbedingt das non plus ultra beim mountainbiken.....klaa macht das auch spaß, aber die touren mit den flowigen trails, den schönen aussichten und den netten gesprächen sind so superschön- wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste wüßte ich nicht ob ich nicht doch die trailrunde der bikeparkrunde vorziehen würde...???... )


----------



## JarJarBings (7. Juni 2010)

jetzt kann ich es euch ja sagen, ich bin das oben auf den fotos... 

neeee, leider weit davon entfernt, räumlich wie begabungstechnisch. 
ich wünschte, ich war nur annährend so gut, dass ich mir nicht gleich ins höschen mache, wenn sich mir was in weg wirft, seufz. 

das wiesentrailbild ist da schon eher meine liga.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (7. Juni 2010)

Ja genau bicicletta  Genau so sehe ich das auch


----------



## entlebucher (7. Juni 2010)

@Mangolassi: Merci, aber mit Talent hat das wenig zu tun.
Wenn es unter den 30 Schnappschüssen, die ich pro Tour mache, mal zwei gelungene hat, ist das schon viel


----------



## Female (7. Juni 2010)

entlebucher schrieb:


> @Mangolassi: Merci, aber mit Talent hat das wenig zu tun.
> Wenn es unter den 30 Schnappschüssen, die ich pro Tour mache, mal zwei gelungene hat, ist das schon viel



Jetzt tu' doch nicht so bescheiden.


----------



## BineMX (7. Juni 2010)

Waren Do-So am Gardasee, daß Wetter daheim war ja nicht mehr zum aushalten!!
Hätte ich vorher gewußt daß ich bei dieser Tour 2.219hm fahre hätt ich wohl nicht mehr so gegrinst... 
Riva-Ledro-Tremalzo... Teer rauf, Schotter runter





auf 1850m war´s dann saukalt und neblig...man kann nicht mal das Ende des Tunnels sehen...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Juni 2010)

aaah, ja, diese Tremalzohöhenmeter kenne ich  

Aber der Trail auf der Abfahrt war der Hammer!!! Dafür hat es sich gelohnt


----------



## BineMX (7. Juni 2010)

Hab schon gehört daß da irgendwo so ein Trail runtergeht.. da wir aber total unbedarft und ohne Kartenmaterial.. nur mit dem Prospekt der überall rumliegt los sind... Die normale Schotterabfahrt sind wir ja schon mit der Enduro hochgefahren.. vor 10 Jahren... auf jeden Fall sind wir nicht da rausgekommen wo wir wollten...   ... Das mit der Planung müssen wir noch üben... 
Blöd war, daß bei meinem Freund nach ein paar Serpentinen die Vorderbremse blockiert hat und er einen heftigen Abflug nach vorne hatte...  Helm 3x gebrochen, Stirn aufgerissen, Stück vom Zahn abgebrochen, ziemlich belämmert...  er ist dann nur mit der Hinterbremse weiter.. und ich war dann auch irgendwie unsicher...


----------



## bicicletta (7. Juni 2010)

BineMX schrieb:


> Waren Do-So am Gardasee, daß Wetter daheim war ja nicht mehr zum aushalten!!
> Hätte ich vorher gewußt daß ich bei dieser Tour 2.219hm fahre hätt ich wohl nicht mehr so gegrinst...
> Riva-Ledro-Tremalzo... Teer rauf, Schotter runter



..gardasee...schön


----------



## barbarissima (7. Juni 2010)

*@BineMX*
Mann o Mann, das klingt ja richtig übel  Da hat es deinen Freund ja ganz schön erwischt. Hoffentlich habt ihr danach trotzdem noch Spaß gehabt an eurem Kurzurlaub. Die Bilder sind jedenfalls sehr schön geworden


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Juni 2010)

..mal ne andere perspektive


----------



## barbarissima (7. Juni 2010)

Das Bike auf der Bank und Kati muss unten bleiben, jawoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (7. Juni 2010)

oooch mennoooooo


----------



## Deleted168745 (7. Juni 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das Bike auf der Bank und Kati muss unten bleiben, jawoll






so muss sein. vom zuvielen Sitzen kriegt man anscheinend eh nur Probleme


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Juni 2010)

frau waffel  zumindest -LOL


----------



## Deleted168745 (7. Juni 2010)

naja..lassen wir das offtopic^^


----------



## mangolassi (7. Juni 2010)

> *AW: Ladies mit ihren Bikes im Einsatz*
> Zitat:
> Zitat von *entlebucher*
> 
> ...


Genau, mein Fotograf kriegt noch nicht mal die Kamera schnell genug aus der Tasche. Und die dicke Spiegelreflex, die er extra gekauft hat, lässt er gleich daheim, weil er lieber selber fährt. Und dann gibts tolle Händi-Standbilder mit grauem Himmel: "Schatz, schau doch mal her!"


----------



## Fie (7. Juni 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das Bike auf der Bank und Kati muss unten bleiben, jawoll



Und wieder ohne Helm?

man man man...

PS: nur mal so als Ergänzung, denn ich kann dich echt nicht verstehen!!!



BineMX schrieb:


> Blöd war, daß bei meinem Freund nach ein paar Serpentinen die Vorderbremse blockiert hat und er einen heftigen Abflug nach vorne hatte...  *Helm 3x gebrochen, Stirn aufgerissen, Stück vom Zahn abgebrochen, *ziemlich belämmert...  er ist dann nur mit der Hinterbremse weiter.. und ich war dann auch irgendwie unsicher...




Ich glaube ohne Helm, wäre da noch viel mehr passiert!!!


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Juni 2010)

....meine hausrunde is echt nicht spektakulär- nix extrem schnelles , kein fieser schotter --- naja - stimmt schon , es kann immer was passieren - is ja auch nicht so , dass ich kein´hätte - mag ihn nur nicht --- und drück´mich dann gern drum , ihn mitzunehmen ...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Juni 2010)

zieh ihn einfach auf, irgendwann merkts Du echt nicht mehr, dass da ein Helm auf dem Kopf ist.

Ich bin gestern nach der Tour ins Auto gestiegen und dabei mit dem Helm am Türrahmen hängengeblieben. Den hatte ich total vergessen! Was hätten denn die Leute gedacht, wenn sie mich mit Helm am Steuer gesehen hätten?


----------



## scylla (8. Juni 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ....meine hausrunde is echt nicht spektakulär- nix extrem schnelles , kein fieser schotter --- naja - stimmt schon , es kann immer was passieren - is ja auch nicht so , dass ich kein´hätte - mag ihn nur nicht --- und drück´mich dann gern drum , ihn mitzunehmen ...



Meine Glaskugel behauptet: Du hast den falschen Helm!
Wenn du dir einen anständigen leichten, und vor allem gut belüfteten Helm zulegst solltest du den wirklich nicht mehr bemerken, und dich auch nicht davor drücken müssen. Klar kostet das dann mal wieder ein bisschen, aber das sollte dir deine Gesundheit echt wert sein. Biken nach dem Motto "ist ja noch nie was passiert" finde ich den größten Unfug, den man machen kann. Du wirst schlauer sein, wenn es dann zu spät ist, aber wie gesagt... dann ist es eben zu spät 

PS: probier mal einen Specialized S-Works Helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (8. Juni 2010)

@Barbarissima: heut ist er erst mal zum Zahnarzt...  Er hatte mit Sicherheit eine leichte Gehirnerschütterung, es war ihm a bisserl schlecht. Dank ABC Pflaster haben wir seine Genickschmerzen in den Griff bekommen. Zumindest konnter er So. schon surfen...  Wir haben die paar Tage trotzdem genossen, es war endsgeil!  Sonne...

@all: zum Thema Helm, also wir sind sicher mein Freund hätte schwerste Kopfverletzungen davongetragen. So wie der Helm aussieht, nicht nur 3x gebrochen sondern auch extrem eingedrückt. Allein von der Wucht des Aufpralls hat ihm der Helm die Haut von der Stirn gerissen. 
Er hatte dieses Jahr auch schon sehr direkten Kontakt mit einem Hoftor!  Zum Glück mit Helm! Aber das muß jeder selber wissen!! Ich fahr immer mit Helm... bin froh wenn ich dadurch ein wenig Sonnenschutz habe... auch bergauf!
Muß aber zugeben daß ich wenn ich mit der Einkaufsschesn in die Stadt radl, keinen aufhocke..weiß immer nicht wohin mit dem Helm dann..


----------



## barbarissima (8. Juni 2010)

*Giro Hex* 
Der hat so geniale Belüftungsschlitze, da lupft es bei einer schnellen Abfahrt schon mal den Helm


----------



## Fie (8. Juni 2010)

Also ganz ehrlich, wenn ich zu faul bin, in die Stadt zu laufen, weil ich mal wieder irgendwo Schmerzen habe, setzte ich auch keinen auf. Aber da fahr ich nicht mal auf StraÃen, also, ist fast alles verkehrsberuhigter Bereich und durch die FuÃgÃ¤ngerzone schiebe ich eh. 

FÃ¼r mich muÃ ein Helm ein Schild haben, dann sehen sie nicht ganz so affig aus. Ich fahre einen Specialized, den ich hier im Bikemarkt erworben habe. Einen Helm fÃ¼r 180â¬ kann ich mir gar nicht leisten!

@ trek 6500

ich kann dich echt gut leiden von hier, aber ohne Helm geht einfach nicht und wenn ich ehrlich bin und du willst bestimmt, dass man ehrlich zu dir ist, siehst du mit Basecap auch nicht besser aus 
Ich liebe Basecaps und habe eine gute Sammlung, aber zum Biken - never ever!

Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen

Micha


----------



## TiniTurbine (8. Juni 2010)

Es gibt verrückte Biker, die fahren so gut, dass sie keinen Helm brauchen.....weil die störts dann auch nicht wenn sie später sabbernd im Rollstuhl sitzen.

Ne, also mal ehrlich, da gibts ja wohl keinerlei Diskussion....
......Oder schnallt ihr euch etwa an, wenn ihr ins Auto steigt?


----------



## Fie (8. Juni 2010)

PS: @ trek 6500

ich hoffe, du siehst es jetzt nicht als Beleidigung, was ich geschrieben habe! Wenn ja, entschudlige ich mich!!!


----------



## Female (8. Juni 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Giro Hex*
> Der hat so geniale Belüftungsschlitze, da lupft es bei einer schnellen Abfahrt schon mal den Helm



Dito. Toller Helm, leicht, bequem, chic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entlebucher (8. Juni 2010)

@mangolassi: drum hab ich nur eine Pocket cam, schnell im Hosensack versorgt, mit handschuhen bedienbar und "dubelsicher".
Dann must du mal deinem Fotografen etwas Vorsprung lassen, damit er sich parat machen kann


----------



## Female (8. Juni 2010)

entlebucher schrieb:


> @mangolassi: drum hab ich nur eine Pocket cam, schnell im Hosensack versorgt, mit handschuhen bedienbar und "*dubelsicher*".
> Dann must du mal deinem Fotografen etwas Vorsprung lassen, damit er sich parat machen kann



*hust**steinchenwegkick* 
(Schreib mal wieder ordentlich deutsch, du bist noch nicht eingebürgert.)


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Juni 2010)

@fie : hihi - nee, schon okay , ich mag mich zwar mit cap , aber jedem gefällt ja was anderes , gell !!! und zum helm _ ich hab nen alpina , silber , leicht , gut  belüftet , nicht drückend - das is nicht das problem - das affige ausseh´n isses ---- ich bin fast 44 - fahre seit ich 3 bin rad - da fällt sowas schon schwer . und ich wäge halt immer ab - wurzeliges zeug und schnelle abfahrten : ja - reine tour  auf strecken , die ich kenne : nein . ich weiss, das kann auch in die hose geh´n . ich werd´nochmal drüber nachdenken ... ach ja - habe mich auch bis vor 1 jahr im auto nie angeschnallt - dann sind wir in eine leitplanke gerutscht - aquaplanig mässig - seither immer.... so , nun noch schnell ein helmbild - und dann offtopic aus .. lg , kati


----------



## scylla (8. Juni 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> so , nun noch schnell ein helmbild - und dann offtopic aus .. lg , kati



das gefällt mir gleich viel besser


----------



## Fie (8. Juni 2010)

@ trek 6500

ohne Geschleime, du siehst mit Helm gut aus!!! Besser als mit Basecap - finde ich!!!
Da siehst du richtig nach einer guten MTblerin aus!!! Setzt ihn auf, das Teil steht dir ungemein!!!


----------



## TiniTurbine (8. Juni 2010)

Also ich hatte auch so ne Phase wo ich dachte, dass ist doch "spackig" so ein Helm. Mittlerweile sehe ich den einfach als ein Teil meines Sportgeräts. Er gehört dazu, wie die Pedale...ohne ihn ist die gesamte Angelegenheit Quatsch. Brauch man gar nicht erst aufsteigen. Wer mich mit Helm sieht, weiß dass ich die Sache ernsthaft betreieb und kein Murmelschubbser bin. So.
Und mal ehrlich, was ja wohl viel viel viel beknackter aussieht sind die ganzen Radlerhosen. Gibt sehr sehr wenige Menschen die darin sexy aussehen...ohne jetzt jemanden angreifen zu wollen, aber im Vergleich zu den schwarzen Windel-Hosen isn Helm doch schon fast Schmuck.


----------



## Fie (8. Juni 2010)

Diese engen schwarzen Radlerhosen, ziehe ich genzwungener Maßen nur im Winter an. Im Sommer ne kurze, aber niemals eine Enge, ich finde die auch beknackt. Durch ein weite kurze Hose, geht viel besser ein Lüftlein durch  also, Fahrtwind 

Ich habe mir eine von RaceFace gegönnt


----------



## mountymaus (8. Juni 2010)

Man war das super!!!

Wir haben ein langes Wochenende gehabt und haben die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und sind in den Kurzurlaub gefahren.
Ziel war Schierke im Harz

Unsere Unterkunft






Wir haben uns einige GPS-Daten aus dem Netz geholt und somit stand schnell fest, wo wir überall hin wollen.
Wenn man seine Unterkunft so nah am Brocken hat, dann ist es natürlich Pflicht den Gipfel zu erklimmen.
Laut einem großen Internetlexikon soll der Brockengipfel ca. 306 Tage im Nebel stehen. Wir hatten dieses Wochenende 3 Tage klare Sicht
Wir hätten ja die Brockenstraße von Schierke aus fahren können, doch wir wollten ja nicht unsere Reifen durch die Straße ruinieren.
Nein, wir sind unsere Tour von Schierke über Torfhaus dann zum Eckerstausee und dann über den Norden auf den Brocken gefahren. Allerdings war das noch weniger reifenschonend.

Unten im Tal liegt noch der Eckerstausee. Mittlerweile sind schon viele Höhenmeter geschafft.






Nun ist es fast geschafft. Der Anstieg wurde wieder etwas steiler doch mit den Worten Ich kann und ich will da oben hin!!! klappte es dann erstaunlicherweise gut.






Die sogenannten Poserbilder am Gipfel dürfen natürlich nicht fehlen
Diese Aussicht und der blaue Himmel, einfach herrlich






Wo es hoch geht, geht es glücklicherweise dann auch nach einer kurzen Verschnaufpause wieder runter.






Somit war der erste Tag auch schon geschafft
Am Ende der Tour standen 47km und 1500hm auf dem Tacho.


2. Tag
Für den 2. Tag haben wir uns die Achtermannhöhe und die Wolfswarte vorgenommen.
"Guck mal da, der Wurmberg mit der Wurmbergschanze.
Wollen wir da auch noch hin?"
"Nö, was wollen wir denn da auch noch? Haben doch schon den Achtermannhöhe und die Wolfswarte.






Komische Panzerplatten, wo die wohl hinführen? Dann auch noch so steil






Das letzte Stück hoch auf den Wurmberggipfel, welchen wir dann doch auf unseren GPS-Daten übersehen haben... 






Nach der Abfahrt von der Achtermannhöhe war ich ganz schön fertig.
Somit haben wir beschlossen die Tour über den Kaiserweg zum Hexenstieg abzukürzen.






Am zweiten Tag standen dann nach der Tour 35km 1050hm auf dem Tacho.


Der dritte und letzte Tag im Harz ist angebrochen.
Diesen wollten wir natürlich auch noch zum Radeln nutzen.

An diesem Tag haben wir eine gemütliche Tour zum Abschluss gedreht.
Der Anfang ging über die Brockenstraße und ich war tatsächlich schneller als das 2PS Gefährt





Auch am dritten und letzten Tag haben wir wieder sehr viel Spaß gehabt und durch das Training der ersten beiden Tage sind die 33 km und 1200hm gar nicht so aufgefallen.


Nun war es das schon mit dem Kurzurlaub und wir mussten wieder nach Hause.


----------



## JarJarBings (8. Juni 2010)

coole fotostory!  klasse fotos, das wär doch auch was für mich gewesen, grad so. 
zum thema helm muss ich auch noch was loswerden *sorry*. ich bin krankenschwester und hab in meiner zeit in einer chirurgischen ambulanz einiges gesehen. und man muss dafür nicht mit 60km/h einen schotterweg oder einen downhill runterbrettern, es reicht, im schrittempo dumm umzufallen, um ein apallisches syndrom zu haben...


----------



## Vaena (8. Juni 2010)

Zum Thema Helm: Ist doch sch*egal wie man aussieht. 
Oder sind Waldwege neuerdings zu Catwalks umfunktioniert worden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (8. Juni 2010)

..super bilder vom harz - war dort vor 2 jahren und stolz wie oskar , als ich den brocken endlich "erklommen" hatte . is ein top bike gebiet, dort , find´ich !! greez , kati


----------



## mountymaus (8. Juni 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..super bilder vom harz - war dort vor 2 jahren und stolz wie oskar , als ich den brocken endlich "erklommen" hatte . is ein top bike gebiet, dort , find´ich !! greez , kati



Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass es mir ähnlich geht. Jedes Mal, wenn ich einen Berg erklimme, welcher der höchste der Region ist, muss ich erst mal durchschnaufen, sonst kommen mir doch die Tränchen (Bin sehr sensibel, wenn es um so etwas geht und ich kann nichts dagegen tun). Das Gleiche bei einem Fahrradrennen auf der Zielgeraden, wie vor einer Woche beim Velothon in Berlin.


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Juni 2010)

Bei den Bildchen freut man sich doch gleich etwas mehr auf das Ladies-Wochenende im Harz!

Und nachdem ich bis jetzt unschlüssig war ob ich die Rennfräse oder die schwere Sau nehmen soll, ist bei dem Anblick die Entscheidung für die Sau gefallen. 
Wird halt bergauf sehr gemütlich.

Wg. Helm, ich habe letztes Jahr zwei geschrottet. Der Arzt in der Notfallaufnahme war total begeistert, rief noch nen Kollegen und meinte, er solle mal schauen, man würde genau die Sturzkante erkennen (naja, unterhalb der Kante sah ich ziemlich sch... aus, das war der zweite Helmschrott). Früher wäre er auch ohne Helm gefahren, aber seit er in der Notfallaufnahme Dienst hat, nur noch mit Helm.

Ehrlich gesagt, ich hab schon ein komisches Gefühl wenn ich vor nem Rennen nur mal kurz mit dem Rad zu den Toiletten fahre und dabei den Helm im Auto lasse. Den ersten Helmschrott hab ich nämlich auf nem asphaltierten Radweg produziert. 500 m vor daheim, kurz vor Mitternacht auf dem Rückweg von nem 90 km-Nightride um den Frankfurter Flughafen. War da schon über 20 Stunden auf den Beinen (vom Dienst aus direkt losgefahren) und ziemlich müde. Bin, nach Aussage meines Freundes, immer langsamer geworden und in einer Kurve einfach umgefallen ohne irgend eine Abwehrreaktion. Warscheinlich Sekundenschlaf. Keine Ahnung, mir fehlen ca. 10 Minuten vor dem Aufschlag. Helm kaputt, leichte Gehirnerschütterung, eine Woche Kopfschmerzen, Übelkeit und ein paar Schrammen an Arm, Bein und  Rad!


----------



## mountymaus (9. Juni 2010)

Ich war zwar nicht schnell unterwegs, doch ich würde auch immer wieder die Sau im Harz bevorzugen...


----------



## Nuala (9. Juni 2010)

@mountymaus: sattel runter, stehend fahren und schneller drüber holzen, geschwindigkeit bringt stabilität


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Juni 2010)

Schööön...


----------



## mountymaus (9. Juni 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> @mountymaus: sattel runter, stehend fahren und schneller drüber holzen, geschwindigkeit bringt stabilität




Das mit der Geschwindigkeit und mehr stabilität weiß ich. Allerdings war ich auch schon ganz schön k.o. und somit hat dann auch die Konzentration etwas nachgelassen. Dann bin ich lieber etwas vorsichtiger. (Obwohl es schneller einfacher ist...)


----------



## Nuala (9. Juni 2010)

ich wollte auch nur mal meine freund und seine gloreichen tipps zitieren


----------



## mountymaus (9. Juni 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> ich wollte auch nur mal meine freund und seine gloreichen tipps zitieren



Ist doch auch gut wenn man mal was weitergeben kann. 
Bei uns auf der HP steht der Spruch (Geschwindigkeit bringt Stabilität) etwas anders. 

Geschwindigkeit gibt Sicherheit... Das schlimme ist, es stimmt auch noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Juni 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> ich wollte auch nur mal meine freund und seine gloreichen tipps zitieren


 
In manchen Dingen sind die Jungs alle gleich!

Vor ca. 22 Jahren, als ich mir das erste große Mopped zugelegt hatte, meinte der, der mir den Umgang damit beigebracht hat: " Die Räder müssen sich drehen, solange die Kreiselkräfte wirken, bleibt die Fuhre stabil. Du kommst im Stand mit den Füßen nicht auf den Boden, kannst dich nicht mal eben abstützen wie die Jungs, also gib Gas!"


----------



## blacksurf (12. Juni 2010)

zum Thema Helm: UnfÃ¤lle passieren meistens nicht in voller Konzentration, sondern wenn man grad mal unaufmerksam ist oder mÃ¼de, nach einer Tour auf dem Heimweg etcâ¦

Mein Freund sagt zu diesem Thema immer: 
Weisst du erst wie beschissen du aussiehst wenn du sabbernd im Krankenhaus liegst, weil du keinen Helm auf hattest!


----------



## MelleD (12. Juni 2010)

blacksurf schrieb:


> ...Weisst du erst wie beschissen du aussiehst wenn du sabbernd im Krankenhaus liegst, weil du keinen Helm aufhattest!...


 
Aus Erfahrung kann ich dem nur zustimmen...(zum Glück nicht selbst erlebt...)


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Juni 2010)

sooo, mal ein paar bildchen vom letzten weekend in willingen wetter war  freitags top und samstags am mittag nur noch regen ..... 
schöne tour gefahren , gut auf dem festival geshopt und gemampft- und bikes getestet . alle sin allem : SEHR nett !!!!! ach ja - winkebild mal wieder für kilkenny ..   !!! grüsse, die kati


----------



## Deleted168745 (19. Juni 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ach ja - winkebild mal wieder für kilkenny ..   !!! grüsse, die kati



muchas gracias senora


----------



## barbarissima (19. Juni 2010)

Schöne Bilder Kati


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (19. Juni 2010)

Schöne Bilder, das wo du Gras liegst, find ich persönlich am schönsten und...
mit Helm!


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Juni 2010)

danke,danke !!!


----------



## LaCarolina (19. Juni 2010)

Meine erste Startnummer (ich hab sie aufgehoben )!!

Letzten Samstag in Jaén, 1. Marcha femenia andaluza,
erste Rundfahrt in Andalusien, zur Förderung der Frauen im Radsport






Strecke durch Olivenhaine











Die Frauenbewegung fängt hier gerade erst an, es kommen noch 3 weitere Läufe , in Málaga, Sevilla und Granada.


----------



## barbarissima (19. Juni 2010)

Prima Idee 
Die Rundfahrt scheint ja super anzukommen


----------



## -Snyp- (19. Juni 2010)

vor zwei Wochen in Saalbach (sorry, die Fotoqualität ist nicht die beste):


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Juni 2010)

...sollte da noch ein zweites bild kommen ?????


----------



## LaCarolina (20. Juni 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Prima Idee
> Die Rundfahrt scheint ja super anzukommen



Ja, war ein voller Erfolg. Mit 70 Teilnehmerinnen, 2 Verpflegungsstände, Trophäen, Geschenke für alle, und zum Schluss Fiesta mit Paella .


----------



## barbarissima (20. Juni 2010)

Nächstes Mal komme ich auch, wenn es dann wieder Paella gibt


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Juni 2010)

..meine erste startnummer von willingen hängt auch noch im keller


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Juni 2010)

mein Meisterfotograf mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (20. Juni 2010)

super , ein geistwesen ..


----------



## barbarissima (20. Juni 2010)

Mit Weichzeichner! Macht das Bild so romantisch


----------



## Tintera (20. Juni 2010)

Mit dem Foto erkenne ich dich an jeder Straßenecke....


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Juni 2010)

Hauptsache das Blümchen ist scharf


----------



## KrissiRu (20. Juni 2010)

In Osternohe...


----------



## -Snyp- (21. Juni 2010)

Oho! Seh ich da etwa jemanden Hansi 3 droppen?


----------



## apoptygma (22. Juni 2010)

Ui groß, na ja.....mit Leih-Bike in Tirol irgendwann auf dem Weg zur Füssener Hütte auf 1550m. Zum Teil widerlichster Schotter *grusel


----------



## barbarissima (22. Juni 2010)

Ist aber trotz Gruselschotter ein schönes Bild geworden


----------



## Tinka87 (22. Juni 2010)

Am letzten Samstag in der Haard beim ersten Fahrtechnick-Kurs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (22. Juni 2010)

Sodele,

es dauert etwas, bis der Einsatz kommt, aber solange könnt ihr dem Vogelgesang lauschen


----------



## MelleD (22. Juni 2010)

Tinka87 schrieb:


> Am letzten Samstag in der Haard beim ersten Fahrtechnick-Kurs



Hast es bei den Haard-Bikern gemacht? 
Würd mich mal interessieren, wie es so ist bei denen, überlege auch, bei denen einen zu machen.


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Juni 2010)

@tinka : ..hättest du da nicht in der mitte runterfahren sollen ..

@fie : schönes bächlein !! hast du keine angst . mit dem sehr langen shirt am sattel hängen zu bleiben , wenn du mal den hintern ganz nach hinten bringen musst ???? greez , k.


----------



## Fie (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo Kathi,

da ich nur in sowas fahre, habe ich darin schon Übung 
ich bleib nicht hängen, keine Angst 
oh ja, das Bächlein ist schon toll, welches ja auch schon mal zum reißenden Bächlein wurde, aber so, gefällt es mir am Besten. Ich durchquer ja eigentlich die Stelle in die andere Richtung, aber da schiebe ich, weil es dort ziemlich steil aus dem Wasser geht. Aber, es war mein erster Versuch, ohne Probe 


PS: ich reg mich grad über die selten dämliche Kommentare auf, von irgendwelchen Möchtegerns!

Männer sind oft und immer öfter einfach nur dumm wie Brot!


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Juni 2010)

..da sagste was --- aber es gibt auch rühmliche ausnahmen !


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (22. Juni 2010)

-Snyp- schrieb:


> vor zwei Wochen in Saalbach (sorry, die Fotoqualität ist nicht die beste):


 
Da war ich doch letztes Jahr, das ist doch die Blue-Line  Trotz Bildqualität erkannt  
Klasse Strecke, macht riesig Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (22. Juni 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> PS: ich reg mich grad über die selten dämliche Kommentare auf, von irgendwelchen Möchtegerns!
> 
> Männer sind oft und immer öfter einfach nur dumm wie Brot!



einfach ignorieren! ich würde ja gerne mal die ersten selbstgedrehten videos von denen sehen, die das alles so "witzig" finden...


----------



## Twinkie (23. Juni 2010)

Fragt mich nicht 

@Fie: Sind aber schnell Mundtot gemacht worden


----------



## nopeiler (23. Juni 2010)

hier sind mal 2 bilder von meiner freundin.
gestern auf dem downhill von winterberg


----------



## AntiSoftie (23. Juni 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Klasse Bilder!!!!
> Habe leider auch oft die Kamera in der Tasche, aber gerade noch ein Foto von mir mit Big Hit gefunden, weitere folgen bestimmt.



das is in willingen die fr oder?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. Juni 2010)

Ganz richtig! Und am Sa. bin ich schon wieder da


----------



## AntiSoftie (23. Juni 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Ganz richtig! Und am Sa. bin ich schon wieder da



boah würde ja auch wenn nich das mit meinen armen wäre XD ich finde dide gondeln da so super


----------



## MelleD (27. Juni 2010)

So, heut mal ne kamera mitgehabt...
Ich reih mich auch mal ein bei den Treppenbildchen 




UND!!! mein erster Drop 1,10m *gröööööhl*


----------



## _stine_ (27. Juni 2010)

@melle: geilo  

will ich auch mal eins zufügen. Mein erstes 2.5m shore inne Müggelz:


----------



## Martina H. (27. Juni 2010)

@MelleD: ... des is jetzt aber net das WXC


----------



## Nuala (27. Juni 2010)

@martina: hahaa, das habe ich auch gedacht... schicke doppelbrückengabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Juni 2010)

ich beim Üben, und mein Fotograf macht auch Fortschritte


----------



## Matzell (27. Juni 2010)

@martina und Nuala 
leihweise meins bekommen bietet mehr sicherheit 

*2euronen in die Kaffekasse tu*


----------



## Nuala (27. Juni 2010)

@matzell: stimmt! deshalb verstehe ich auch nicht, dass hier im forum so viele männer dafür plädieren, dass frauen so cc-racer nehmen sollten, wenn es um "kaufberatung" geht...


----------



## trek 6500 (28. Juni 2010)

@killkenny : ...sooo, hier endlich das neue versprochene winkebild - da war die action allerdings schon vorbei - grins !!! lg , k. p.s. und noch 2 andere bilder von der heutigen tour


----------



## MelleD (28. Juni 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @MelleD: ... des is jetzt aber net das WXC



Ich hatte auch starke Bedenken, dass es mir nicht nach dem Drop Auf Nimmerwiedersehen sagt.
Darum hat er mir seins gegeben.
Die Treppe bin ich auch mit meinem runter gefahren, hatten da aber keine Cam dabei.

@_stine_


----------



## Martina H. (28. Juni 2010)

> ...dass es mir nicht nach dem Drop Auf Nimmerwiedersehen sagt.



... die hätt' ich auch gehabt. War mein erste Gedanke: huch, 1,10 m mit dem WXC? Habe dann aber gesehen - GottseiDank, sie lässt es heile 

...und Respekt und Glückwunsch - so was würd ich mich nie trauen


----------



## MelleD (28. Juni 2010)

Ich bin normalerweise auch nicht der Mensch, der einfach mal springt.

War ja ne Rampe, habe mich langsam gesteigert, aber nach dem Drop hab ich auch erstmal das Bike wieder abgegeben und musste erstmal das Adrenalin wieder senken. 

Danke!


----------



## Female (29. Juni 2010)

Von uns Ladies ist zwar eher weniger zu sehen, aber dafür ein gigantisches Panorama:






(Bild wurde mit einer GoPro aufgenommen, deshalb die etwas gewöhnungsbedürftige Qualität)


----------



## MelleD (29. Juni 2010)

Das Panorama ist der Hammer 
Irgendwie sieht es von den Farben aus, als ob die Sonne untergeht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Female (29. Juni 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Das Panorama ist der Hammer
> Irgendwie sieht es von den Farben aus, als ob die Sonne untergeht...



Das liegt eben an der Kamera. Die macht mit den Farben was sie will, da kommt schon fast Lomo-Feeling auf.


----------



## trek 6500 (29. Juni 2010)

geil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fretchen (29. Juni 2010)

immer seltener - Caro auf MTB


----------



## barbarissima (29. Juni 2010)

Wow 

 Wo wart ihr denn da?


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. Juni 2010)

@Kati: Dankenächste Woche kommt wieder eins vo mir
@Matzelle^^ (obacht, Wortspiel: phääät
@Female: phääääät
@stine: fahrts nexte woch mit GK, am Do? ach ja und: phääääät


vlg


----------



## Female (30. Juni 2010)

Es lebe die GoPro. Ich mag die Bilder einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntiSoftie (30. Juni 2010)

Female schrieb:


> Von uns Ladies ist zwar eher weniger zu sehen, aber dafür ein gigantisches Panorama:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hammerhammerhammer geiles pic  der helm bockt


----------



## Tinka87 (2. Juli 2010)

@trek: nee, dieser Teil war gar nicht geplant für die Anfänger (die Fortgeschrittenen sollen die Mitte runter düsen) , ich sollte den nur fahren, weil ich mich bei den Sandabfahrten so schwer getan habe, damit ich überhaupt noch ein Erfolgserlebnis an dem Tag hatte


----------



## TiniTurbine (2. Juli 2010)

@ Fretchen: Rad und Tattoos bilden eine witzige Ambivalenz. Weiter so!


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Juli 2010)

....für 37 grad im schatten action genug - kicher ....


----------



## Female (4. Juli 2010)

Von heute, dreckig aber gut.


----------



## Ani (4. Juli 2010)

so, hier mal ein, wenn auch wenig spektakuläres, bild von mir und meinem neuen fahrbaren untersatz (das erste auf meinem rechner wo ich mit bike in aktion bin, obwohl ich es schon seit märz habe, wir sollten wohl mal öfter die kamera mitnehmen).


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juli 2010)

Das Leiden bei km 35 rum - Ruhrbike Marathon 2010 - 37 Grad im Schatten


----------



## Honigblume (5. Juli 2010)

Tapfer warste *daumenhoch*

Lässt ganz schön tief blicken


----------



## apoptygma (5. Juli 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Tapfer warste *daumenhoch*
> 
> Lässt ganz schön tief blicken




Dat ging echt nicht anders....und da wars mir auch egal  Is ja gebuch Stoff drumherum.


----------



## MelleD (5. Juli 2010)

Du siehst ganz schön gequält aus, bei den Temperaturen kein Wunder.
Tapfer, tapfer, ich hätt nen Kreislaufkollaps bekommen. Bei dem Wetter geht bei mir nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (5. Juli 2010)

Da hasses dir aber richtig gegeben  Respekt


----------



## Twinkie (5. Juli 2010)

heieiei...was hast du gemacht, dass du dich so bestrafst? 
aber das kaltgetränk am nachmittag schmeckt dann dreifach gut! 

@female: coole sache, cooler apperat 

@ani: mehr davon!


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. Juli 2010)




----------



## apoptygma (6. Juli 2010)

@Twinkie und Barbarissima 

Ich dachte ma so...wirst Dich schon nicht umbringen. Aber es war schon in manchen Momenten fast ne Nahtoderfahrung. Würds aber immer wieder machen, wenn man hinterher eben im Ziel ist und, soviel dazu, Pi....warme Cola reinschlingt, ist das trotzdem erhaben ;-)


----------



## scylla (6. Juli 2010)

@Bergradlerin
wann warste denn da? 
Am letzten Samstag hättest du einer riesigen Horde wildgewordener Mädels über den Weg laufen können... 

Der Park ist echt top... wir fahren wahrscheinlich demnächst gleich nochmal hin


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. Juli 2010)

@Scylla: Guckst Du das erste Bild... Auf das Hinterrad...


----------



## scylla (6. Juli 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> @Scylla: Guckst Du das erste Bild... Auf das Hinterrad...



irgendwie bin ich grad zu dämlich 

edit: wo ist mir schon klar ... wann war die frage


----------



## Twinkie (6. Juli 2010)

@apoptygma: Zur Not kommt der Abschleppzopf zum Einsatz


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. Juli 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> irgendwie bin ich grad zu dämlich
> edit: wo ist mir schon klar ... wann war die frage



Sorry... Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.  
Wir waren von 23.-26. Juni in Livigno. Wetter geil, Strecke geil (die Fotos sind vom ersten Tag, am zweiten wurde es dann spektakulärer, leider aber stahl mir die sich verletzende Fotografin letztlich die Schau...  ) Fest steht: Ich muss da wieder hin!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (6. Juli 2010)

@gina : tolle  bilder !!!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Juli 2010)

@ Gina: Wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue, muss ich da auch mal hin! Für selber hochstrampeln langt heuer die Kondition eh nicht, das wär vielleicht eine Alternative, zumal ich die Ecke dort eh so toll finde.


----------



## Deleted168745 (8. Juli 2010)

war heut mal mutig..hat mich wohl die Hitze dazu getrieben


----------



## barbarissima (8. Juli 2010)

BOAH  SUPER


----------



## Twinkie (9. Juli 2010)




----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Juli 2010)

Ohgottogottogott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (9. Juli 2010)

super


----------



## MelleD (9. Juli 2010)

Respekt!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. Juli 2010)

Manchmal hat man halt Höhenflüge 
Wo ist das denn?


----------



## Deleted168745 (9. Juli 2010)

ähhm Danke erstmal an alle wegen den ganzen "" - Beiträgen *rotwerd*,*schäm*

ähm Geißkopf ist das...


----------



## 1000grad (9. Juli 2010)

Hatte heute nach morgendlicher Prüfung nen quasifreien Tag


----------



## Deleted168745 (9. Juli 2010)

läuft dir da ein Mann hinterher??? und wieso, hat er (fast) nix an? (Gedanken-->Bilder-->Gedanken-->Bilder...ahhhhh)



edit: ich weiss, bzw ich nehme an es ist nur ein Jogger..aber meine Fantasie macht sich immer selbstständig..)


----------



## 1000grad (9. Juli 2010)

ja mir kam auch gleich diese Axe-Werbung in den Sinn als ich das Bild sah...


----------



## Fie (9. Juli 2010)

Ihr Weiber mit eurem Kopfkino   

Tolle Bilder wieder!


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Juli 2010)

kenny for president - hihi ! geiles bild !!!!!


----------



## Twinkie (10. Juli 2010)

ihr spinnt doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (11. Juli 2010)

soooo, 40 km zum see geradelt . gepicknickt (naja - eine banane und einen riegel ..hihi)....füsse ins wasser gehalten . schön wars . und bedeckt - zwar warm ,  aber ohne grelle sonnen , die einem das hirn wegbrutzelt !
anbei unte ra nderem ein kenny-winkebild !!!!  und extra für fie : trikot in ORANGE !!!!
es grüsst , die kati  p.s. neeeiiin - ich habe den heim nicht vergessen - war im rucksack ....


----------



## Deleted168745 (11. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> 40 km zum see geradelt .





trek 6500 schrieb:


> gepicknickt (naja - eine banane und einen riegel ..hihi)





trek 6500 schrieb:


> ....füsse ins wasser gehalten .





trek 6500 schrieb:


> schön wars .





trek 6500 schrieb:


> und bedeckt - zwar warm ,  aber *ohne* grelle sonnen , die einem das hirn wegbrutzelt !





trek 6500 schrieb:


> anbei unte ra nderem ein kenny-winkebild !!!!





trek 6500 schrieb:


> und extra für fie : trikot in ORANGE !!!!





trek 6500 schrieb:


> ich habe den heim nicht vergessen - war im rucksack ....


----------



## trek 6500 (11. Juli 2010)

..haste langeweile , du nase 
...bedeckt und warm geht doch - die sonne war halt hinter ner wolke,,möööönsch .......
ich hätte auch in 12 km  am see sein könnnen - hab ein paar trail umwege eingebaut ..... kicher 
schönen abend und lg , kati


----------



## Fie (12. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> und extra für fie : trikot in ORANGE !!!!



Oh, neidisch ich bin und mich ganz herzlich bedanke!!! 
Sieht gut aus!!!


----------



## MelleD (12. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..haste langeweile , du nase


 
Das war bestimmt die Hitze, die ihr zu Kopf gestiegen ist 
Bei dem Wetter kein Wunder, bin auch schon ganz gaga im Kopp.


----------



## Fie (12. Juli 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Das war bestimmt die Hitze, die ihr zu Kopf gestiegen ist
> Bei dem Wetter kein Wunder, bin auch schon ganz gaga im Kopp.




Gaga ist gar kein Ausdruck...


----------



## MelleD (12. Juli 2010)

My head is spinning around and around and around and around and around and around and around and around and around and around and around ....


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Juli 2010)

...war gerade den müll raustragen - hab fast nen hitzschlag bekommen . das thermometer sagt 41 !!!!!!  grad im schatten - und kein windhauch -


----------



## KrissiRu (12. Juli 2010)

@kilkenny: Geiles Bild!  Sieht aus wie Geißkopf, oder? Bin nächstes Wochenende mal wieder da... 

Dann trag ich auch nochmal was bei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (13. Juli 2010)

KrissiRu schrieb:


> @kilkenny: Geiles Bild!  Sieht aus wie Geißkopf, oder? Bin nächstes Wochenende mal wieder da...
> 
> Dann trag ich auch nochmal was bei...



hey saubär cool, nä. WE bin ich zwar nicht dort aba vlt geht ja mal ne Abfahrt zamm und pics: geiler Scheiß


----------



## KrissiRu (13. Juli 2010)

Gerne  Wir sind öfters mal da


----------



## Deleted168745 (13. Juli 2010)

juhuuuu..müssämerr mal rocken gehn GK hat die geilste geilste geilste geilste geilste geilste geilste geilste geilste geilste DH in der Gegend


----------



## scylla (14. Juli 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> juhuuuu..müssämerr mal rocken gehn GK hat die geilste geilste geilste geilste geilste geilste geilste geilste geilste geilste DH in der Gegend



Zustimmung 
Mag auch mit


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Juli 2010)

@ Trek:
Was ist denn das für ein Hundl? Ein Schnelles, gell?


----------



## trek 6500 (15. Juli 2010)

.. ein  whippet ... jaaaa, sehr schnell .... aber meist pennt er ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Juli 2010)

Hatte mal einen Sloughi. Der war auch schnell. Stimmt, hat auch viel gepennt, am liebsten im Bett oder auf der Couch, dafür hat sie nie gebellt, sehr angenehm als Wohnungshund.


----------



## MelleD (16. Juli 2010)

Will auch nen Wauzi haben 
Aber leider keine Zeit für und Freund hat Hundehaarallergie und sträubt sich gegen Tabletten nehmen dagegen


----------



## morpheus1283 (16. Juli 2010)

Gibt Allergiker freundliche Hunde ohne dieses Allergietreibende Unterfell.
Malteser ist zB ein solcher.
Meine Eltern haben so einen und meine Freundin, als Allergikerin gegen alles mit Haaren und 4 Beinen,hat keine Probleme damit.

Zeit ist natürlich was anderes...

So, wieder weg.

Tüss Mädelz


----------



## trek 6500 (16. Juli 2010)

ja, pudel oder bedlington geh´n auch bei allergie .... was aber die zeit natürlich nicht bessert ... wenn ich nicht nur halbtags arbeiten würde , ginge das mit den hunden auch nicht . .  ach ja ,logo , der herr prinz pennt nur in bett oder auf couch . würde sich nie dazu herablassen , sich auf den boden zu legen .... kicher ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Juli 2010)

So, zurück zum Thema, ist vom Spessartbike-Marathon, leider etwas verwackelt, mein Fotograf hatte noch nicht mit mir gerechnet, und dann musste es schnell gehen.
Ich bin der Zwerg im Vordergrund.

Den Zweikampf habe ich gewonnen, nach Aussage meines Herzallerliebsten und meines Teamchefs habe ich gescholten wie ein Rohrspatz, da der Bergabbremser neben mir erst keinen Platz machen wollte.





So, und morgen früh geht es auf den Rennsteig! Urlaub, ich freu mich!


----------



## Votec Tox (17. Juli 2010)

Das sieht nach hartem Zweikampf aus!
Überhaupt tolle Bilder hier, die Sprungphotos haben mich echt beeindruckt - Respekt!

Dann stell ich auch mal Bildchen ein, unser Feierabendtrail vor der Haustür.
Herantasten an "meine Schlüsselstelle", gleich kommt der Steilhang 







Leider war es 20.30 Uhr schon zu dunkel für kurze Belichtungszeiten:







Und wusch ... oder so ähnlich!
Suchbild mit Bionicon, zum Glück die Mädchenhose, da erkennt man mich wenigstens 






Grüße!


----------



## barbarissima (17. Juli 2010)

*@chaotenkind und Votec Tox*

Super Bilder  
Und Glückwunsch an Chaotenkind zum gewonnenen Zweikampf


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Juli 2010)

der hang sieht nach viel spass aus !!


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Juli 2010)

...heute nur regen ...aber war trotzdem schön !!!!


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Juli 2010)

.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (18. Juli 2010)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Das sieht nach hartem Zweikampf aus!
> Überhaupt tolle Bilder hier, die Sprungphotos haben mich echt beeindruckt - Respekt!
> 
> Dann stell ich auch mal Bildchen ein, unser Feierabendtrail vor der Haustür.
> ...



den will ich auch fahren


----------



## Votec Tox (18. Juli 2010)

@ trek6500
Schöne Bilder, der Schwan sieht gut aus.

@ trhaflhow
Klar fahren wir da! Und da auch :




Davos Weißfluhjoch, Heute Mittag


Schöne Singletrials nach Wolfgang runter: 
(manche Spitzkehren auf dem Weg nach unten haben mich aber aus dem Tritt gebracht ;-))





Grüße!


----------



## mono6 (19. Juli 2010)

Stine in Ääääääcktschn


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Juli 2010)

schöne Bilder!


----------



## barbarissima (19. Juli 2010)

Finde ich auch


----------



## Fie (20. Juli 2010)

Ganz neidisch am Gucken bin!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (20. Juli 2010)

Wo nehmt ihr nur alle diese Trails her


----------



## mono6 (20. Juli 2010)

@ turbochicken , das ist am ochsenkopf , ein offizieller spot mit lift


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Juli 2010)

@ mono6
Und ganz tolle Photos, vor allen Dingen das erste Bild, könnte man so abdrucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mono6 (20. Juli 2010)

@all danke  mann gibt sein bestes 

und schicke fotos vom frauchen kommen immer gut


----------



## Female (20. Juli 2010)

Mehr Panorama denn effektive Action. Aber es ist schon ganz nett, solche Sachen als "Hometrail" bezeichnen zu können.


----------



## mono6 (20. Juli 2010)

wenn panorama , dann bitte richtig


----------



## MelleD (20. Juli 2010)

Ich wohne definitiv in der falschen Ecke...


----------



## mono6 (20. Juli 2010)

@melle , keine angst , ganz so schön wie auf dem foto is es vor unserer haustür auch nicht ganz  

das war letztes jahr leogang    

und bald gehts wieder hin


----------



## MelleD (20. Juli 2010)

Aber näher dran als wie wo ich wohn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (20. Juli 2010)

Female schrieb:


> Aber es ist schon ganz nett, solche Sachen als "Hometrail" bezeichnen zu können. [/IMG]



Das ist zwar prinzipiell eine Eigenschaft, die mir eher fremd ist, aber: N-E-I-D!!! *seufz*


----------



## mono6 (20. Juli 2010)

@melle , dat heißt wohl umzug  im pott ist es kacka  

bayern is vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel schöner


----------



## MelleD (20. Juli 2010)

Tja, wenn ich meinen Job mitnehmen könnte, gern 

Ich mag die Urbayern, die sind so nett und offen.... (zumindest meine Erfahrung bis jetzt)

Pott ist ganz ok, quasi eine große Stadt. Nen paar Berge würden mir ja schon reichen, so Sauerland oder so...


----------



## PadHead (20. Juli 2010)

Ich weiss - Ladies only! 

Ich wollte nur mal kurz was dazwischenwerfen:

Hut ab! Ganz tolle Bilder von Euch Mädels! 

Gruß


----------



## _stine_ (20. Juli 2010)

@ votec tox: den singletrail würd ich a gern mal runter 

@ female: so´n hometrail mit der aussicht is echt was tolles. schönes bild 

@ melle: wird mal zeit das ihr mal vorbeikommt. hier sind 3 parks im umkreis, bald 4 und dann noch die sachen die man "suchen" muß. 

@ all: danke fürs lob, für solche bilder packt man sich gern mal auffe fresse


----------



## mountymaus (20. Juli 2010)

*Endlich Urlaub 
*

Ziel unserer langen Reise: Tirol, genauer die Zugspitzarena

Wetter:  

Unterkunft:  

Bike-Revier:     (muss schicken )

Sonntag gab es gleich die erste Tour. Nach dem großen Regen bei der Anreise waren noch ein paar Wolken auf den Berggipfeln. 

Ziel der ersten Runde war als Höhepunkt die Tuft'l Alm auf 1500 hm





Dort gab es erstmal ein lecker Weizen als Belohnung.

Auf dem Weg dort hin ging es über ein paar wirklich schöne Trails rund um den Daniel (ist hier ein Berg)






Am Plansee ging es auch vorbei... Ähm, wir haben uns auf der falschen Seite um den See gemacht,
wo wir eigentlich gar nicht lang durften und erst hinterher erfahren haben...  und es war so schön...


----------



## KrissiRu (20. Juli 2010)

@kilkenny & scylla: Dieses WE bin ich wieder am Geißkopf. Freitagmorgen geht's los


----------



## abgefahrene (20. Juli 2010)

einer meiner ersten "Hüpfer"...  noch net so lang her!!!


----------



## MelleD (21. Juli 2010)




----------



## Deleted168745 (21. Juli 2010)

KrissiRu schrieb:


> @kilkenny & scylla: Dieses WE bin ich wieder am Geißkopf. Freitagmorgen geht's los


arghz..ich leider nicht..bin auch an einem Kopf aber an einem anderenhmpf..hoffentlich das nexte mallass krachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HausWandPisser (22. Juli 2010)

Ladies,

Ich wollte euch mal meinen Respekt zollen,sind ja echt Hammer Bilder dabei.. 

Greetz und Ride on


----------



## scylla (23. Juli 2010)

KrissiRu schrieb:


> @kilkenny & scylla: Dieses WE bin ich wieder am Geißkopf. Freitagmorgen geht's los



mist... hab auch schon andere pläne! 
viel spaß und grüß mir die steinchen auf dem downhill


----------



## mountymaus (27. Juli 2010)

Wir waren auch wieder fleißig unterwegs.
Unter anderem eine kurze knackige Runde von ca. 15km mit 700hm. Leider ist das Wetter nicht mehr so toll  und wir müssen die trockenen Stunden nutzen...

So hoch waren unsere Bikes noch nie... ganz schön dünn diese Höhenluft und wenn es dann auch noch Hochalp heißt (1620müNN)...






Kurz vor dem Ziel noch mal die Zähne zusammenbeißen und versuchen mit rundem Tritt ins Ziel zu kommen...






Auf der Heiterwanger Hochalp angekommen, wurde uns sogar ein Ständchen gespielt 






Dann hat mein Schatz noch für das leibliche Wohl gesorgt.






Dieses Panorama im Hintergrund ist einfach nur der Hammer, wenn man im "Flachland" zu Hause ist.






So, nun wollen wir mal sehen, wann sich das Wetter wieder etwas bruhigt, damit wir noch ein paar Kilometer und Höhenmeter machen können.


----------



## Speedbullit (27. Juli 2010)

Steff in LacBlanc


----------



## Fie (27. Juli 2010)

Öhm, zieh doch mal deinen Helm ab!


----------



## Speedbullit (27. Juli 2010)

sorry, aber sie fährt nicht ohne helm


----------



## Fie (27. Juli 2010)

Ich war gestern unterwegs, ich mußte raus. Es fing an zu regnen und meine Short ist nicht das, was sie versprach. Sie wurde nass und ich mußte meine Regenhose drüberziehen. Ich werde auch nie wieder mit Polsterhose drunter fahren. Auf jeden Fall, schüttete es kräftig von oben. Ich wollte unbedingt in den Schönbuch eintauchen. Ich hatte keine Ahnung, wie ich da hinkommen sollte. Egal, etwas kennt man sich ja aus. Ich fuhr Wege entlang, die "eigentlich" keine waren, aber eher ganz selten. So kam es, dass plötzlich neben mir im Feld ein Reh stand, 3 Meter zirka von mir entfernt und sich davon machte. Es hat sich noch überlegt, ob von dieser komischen Gestalt Gefahr ausging. Es hat beschlossen, sich vom "Acker" zu machen 

Ich kam dann an einen Feldweg, der schon so hoch bewachsen war, dass ich echt Mühre hatte, da druch zu kommen. Plötzlich war dieser Weg fast nicht mehr zu erkennen und ich stand im tiefsten dunkelsten Wald. Ich sah aber, dass da schon mal einer mit dem Bike entlang ist, denn ich kenne kein Wild, welches eindeutige Reifenspuren hinterläßt. Dann wurde es extrem. Vom Wasser fühlte sich der Untergrund an wie Moor und ich versank auch regelrecht und mußte aufpassen, dass ich meine Schuhe nicht verlor, in dem sie stecken geblieben wären, denn mitlerweile schob ich ja mein Kona. Der Weg hörte auf und da war nichts, außer umgestürtze Bäume und meterhohes Gestrüb etc. Ich schon und hob und schon und hob mein Kona durch den dichten Wald. Himmel, war das unheimlich!!! Ich überlegte mir, was tu ich, wenn mich ein Wildschwein angreift? Ich hatte mein großes Messer dabei, aber so schnell wäre ich da wohl gar nicht rangekommen. Also kam mir die Überlegung, dass ich mein Kona schützend vor mich hinstellen würde. Ich glaubt gar nicht, was in so einem Wald für Gedanken aufkommen. Ich wollte nicht stehen bleiben, sonst hätte ich ein Foto gemacht, aber mir war sehr mulmig!!! Dann, nach vielen Metern quer durch, sowas wie ein "Weg", fast nicht vorhanden, egal, dem folgte ich. Der war so aufgeweicht, ich hätte auch durchschwimmen können  ABER DANN, der Weg führte mich zu seinem Anfang, einem geschotterten Wald weg und ich, sichtlich erleichtert. Bis dahin, begegnete ich keiner Menschenseele. Ich also rechts abgebogen Richtung Schönbuch. Vor Kayh kam ich raus. In mir kam ein kleines Hungegefühl auf und was tat sich rechst am Wegesrand auf? Ein kleiner Kirschbaum mit sovielen Kirschen, der förmlich nach mir schrie. Okay, ich hab genügend davon gegessen, also ging es weiter Bergauf. Irgendwie, kam ich dann oben im Schönbuch an und dann ging es fast nur noch "leicht" Bergab. Fußgänger waren auch dort keine unterwegs. Kurz vorm Wildgehege kamen mir 4 Moutainbiker entgegen. Die waren alle kurzärmlich angezogen und auch kurze Hosen. In diesem Wald war es kalt, so dass ich mir, bevor ich durch den Schönbuch bretterte, mir meine Jacke überzog, weil ich fror. Ich also durch den Schönbuch gebrettert und mittlerweile schon im Wildgehege unterwegs. Ein Radler kam mir entgegen. Irgendwann kam ich an eine Kreuzung, links 1,5 km nach Bebenhausen, oder rechts, Berghoch 4,7km Hohenentringen. Ich entschloß  mich für rechts. Das letzte Stück, mußte ich schieben, da verließ mich dann die Kraft etwas. Aber diese "Stille"... gruselig. Irgend ein Depp, hat oben das große Tor aufgelassen vom Wildgehege. Ich habe es natürlich brav geschlossen. Ich war also oben. Oh, ein Jogger  Hohenentringen etwas geradeaus und dann rechts. Dann kam mir eine Horde Weiber entgegen, die dem Walking verfallen waren. Ich war kurz davor, vom Bike zu kippen. Rechts wäre Hohenentringen gewesen, ich entschloß mich, ich will nach hause. So fuhr ich den HW5 runter bis Rosseck. Von dort aus links und ab da, ging es nur noch abwärts. Wieder kurz durch einen unheimliches Waldstück. Es donnerte und ich strampelte mir meine letzten Kräfte aus den Beinen. Noch ca 10 Min und ich war zuhause. Doch bevor ich mich zuhause unter eine warme Dusche stellte, holte ich mir noch einen vegetarischen Yufka. Ich lag um halb 9 im Bett. Wie lange ich unterwegs war? Keine Ahnung 

http://www.bikemap.net/route/614729


----------



## Fie (27. Juli 2010)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> sorry, aber sie fährt nicht ohne helm



Wenn es ein Mädel ist, will ich nichts gesagt haben...
Kann man halt ganz schwer erkennen...
Nix für ungut bitte!


----------



## Bergradlerin (27. Juli 2010)

@Speedbullit:  Lac Blanc steht für nächsten Montag auf meiner Agenda. Es sieht ganz so aus, als könnte man dort Spaß haben!    (Leider humpelt meine Kamerafrau noch immer mit Krücken...  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (31. Juli 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Mädel ist, will ich nichts gesagt haben...
> Kann man halt ganz schwer erkennen...
> Nix für ungut bitte!



Sie ist ne Frau und fährt verdammt gut  war übrigens ein schöner Tag müssen wir unbeding wiederholen


----------



## trek 6500 (31. Juli 2010)

...da ich gestern den photo vergessen hab - mal  ein paar bilder vom herbst in der pfalz -- sonnige tage , lg - kati


----------



## 1000grad (1. August 2010)

​


----------



## trek 6500 (1. August 2010)

na gut , das is natürlich ´n anderes panorama


----------



## Female (2. August 2010)

The Holy Trail, dieses mal mit Blut und Schmerzen bezahlt. *autsch*


----------



## ghostmoni (6. August 2010)

Jetzt kann ich auch mal was beitragen 
Mein erster Besuch im Bikepark:






noch etwas steif, aber es wurde von Mal zu Mal besser. Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht. Muss ich wieder hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (6. August 2010)

schönes bild !!!!!!


----------



## Tatü (8. August 2010)

schade dass der Urlaub vorbei ist.


----------



## simplysax (8. August 2010)

Hab mich gestern total erschrocken. Wir sind in der Nähe des Flughafens gefahren und offensichtlich kamen die Flieger gestern über die Querbahn rein. Passiert nicht oft, aber manchmal schon. 

Ich dachte, die landen auf meinem Helm 

Hier ein kleiner Videoschnitt vom nächsten Flieger, der dann kam. Ist mit dem Handy gemacht, aber man bekommt mal eine Idee vom Lärm.


----------



## trek 6500 (9. August 2010)

...wenn du in der frankfurter region wohnst - geht das alle 2 !! minuten so !!!!!! echt übelst !!!


----------



## trek 6500 (9. August 2010)

KENNY , FIE ... wo seid ihr ????? lang nix gelesen !! greez , kati


----------



## Deleted168745 (10. August 2010)

Treeeeekkkkk...hier sind wiiiirrrrrrr 

 Ladie Kenny is zZt mitm Radl nur kaum im Einsatz...beruflich wie privat grad paar Baustellen


----------



## mangolassi (10. August 2010)

Krank im Bett liegen und die Mädels neidisch machen, tzz


----------



## Twinkie (10. August 2010)




----------



## ghostmoni (10. August 2010)

wow, schöne Bilder! Das letzte Bild ist beim Aletsch, oder? Da war ich auch schon  (allerdings ohne Bike...)


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. August 2010)

Auch ein Downhiller muss ab und zu mal abhängen - vor allem, wenn er aus Kanada stammt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (11. August 2010)

Nun endlich auch was neues von mir. Das war Portes du Soleil dieses Jahr 








Ein bisschen zum angeben  ...






...und ein bisschen zum suchen. Ja wo is sie denn


----------



## Nuala (11. August 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Auch ein Downhiller muss ab und zu mal abhängen - vor allem, wenn er aus Kanada stammt!



so ein chilliges rädchen will ja auch mal entspannen von den anstrengenden abfahrten 
ich habe mal ähnlich "entspannt" in finale ligure auf dem freeride im baum gehangen. bin bei einem dh-stück mit dem rucksack an einem ast hängengeblieben... die jungs waren schon weg und hing mutterseelenalleine am baum. habe dann mein radel losgelassen, den ast abgebrochen um mich zu befreien. war wahrscheinlich ein bild für die götter


----------



## Deleted168745 (11. August 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> [...] mit dem rucksack an einem ast hängengeblieben... die jungs waren schon weg und hing mutterseelenalleine am baum. habe dann mein radel losgelassen, den ast abgebrochen um mich zu befreien. [...]




 ich werf mich weg...


----------



## Jennfa (11. August 2010)

Hey Turbohühnchen, in PDS war ich auch gerade ! Hätte man das gewusst !

Leider ohne action:


----------



## mangolassi (11. August 2010)

@ ghostmoni: Ja ist am Aletsch, ich war zum ersten Mal dort, muss aber noch mal hin wenn die Touris wieder daheim sind


----------



## velo rouge (12. August 2010)

Hier mal ein heimisches Foto aus dem wunderschönen Freiburg.....Tja, für den Bike-urlaub muss ich leider noch sparen, aber wozu gibt es Radelkolleginnen mit denen frau gepflegt die Trails rocken und anschliessend Eisessen gehen kann


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (13. August 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Hey Turbohühnchen, in PDS war ich auch gerade ! Hätte man das gewusst !


 
War vom 23.07. bis 05.08. da. Und du? Wenn früher, hattest du wohl das bessere Wetter. 
Vielleicht kann man ja mal im Deister zusammen ne Runde drehen, wenn es meiner Rippenprellung wieder etwas besser geht (die ist übrigens nicht aus PDS sondern vom Hometrail am Montag danach).


----------



## Jennfa (13. August 2010)

24.7.-31.7. ! Wir hatten einen Tag Weltuntergangswetter und ansonsten *tagsüber *eigentlich ganz gutes Wetter. Nass waren die meisten Strecken allerdings deutlich schwieriger, fand ich.
Müssen unbedingt mal zusammen fahren . Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## apoptygma (13. August 2010)

Ein kleines Bild aus Duisburg 

Am Kopfe des "Monte Schlackos" um 0 Uhr nochwas....da habe ich kurz vorher noch einen Kerl "gefrühstückt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (13. August 2010)

Monte Schlacko mitten in der Nacht hab ich auch:





Hier noch eins von nachmittags, da war es noch verdammt staubig und ich habe mir ein bisschen Regen gewünscht. Konnte ja keiner ahnen, was da noch kommen sollte. Schade, dass das Ende des Rennens dann so dermaßen ins Wasser gefallen ist





MfG Tine


----------



## apoptygma (13. August 2010)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Monte Schlacko mitten in der Nacht hab ich auch:
> 
> Hier noch eins von nachmittags, da war es noch verdammt staubig und ich habe mir ein bisschen Regen gewünscht. Konnte ja keiner ahnen, was da noch kommen sollte. Schade, dass das Ende des Rennens dann so dermaßen ins Wasser gefallen ist



So ist das mit den blöden Wünschen  Na ja, auf ein Neues in 2011. UNd Dir auch nochmal Danke für die Bilder


----------



## anna94 (15. August 2010)

Huhu , 
dann auch noch mal von mir ein Foto von Duisburg 




LG


----------



## mountymaus (16. August 2010)

Ich war am Wochenende in Hamburg bei den Vattenfall Cyclassics.
Bin nur 55km gefahren und hatte 2 kleinere Probleme mit der Schaltung,
so dass ich mir meinen Schnitt leider "versaut" habe. Am Ende war dieser bei 32km/h. 





Sonst hat es aber wieder riesig Spaß gemacht.
Wichtig für uns war, sturzfrei ins Ziel zu kommen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. August 2010)

sturzfrei ist immer gut 

Hier mal Bilder aus meinem Urlaub, erst vom Transalp:




hier durfte ich das herrlich leichte Carbonbike vom Guide tragen statt mein eigenes, was war ich er_leichtert_, es ging 300HM hoch!




und dann in Hinterglemm:


----------



## barbarissima (16. August 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder  In mir kommt gerade leichter Neid auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. August 2010)

es war auch einfach traumhaft! Ich will zurück dahin wo Sommer war!!!


----------



## Twinkie (16. August 2010)

@frau rauscher: welche tour nr.? mein mann fährt am we auch gen süden.

den hinterglemm (schattberg) trail kenn ich auch. wunderbar. hab auch ein paar bilder davon in meiner galerie. ich will aaaauuuuch!!! :-(


----------



## Twinkie (16. August 2010)

@monty: war es dein erstes mal in hh? welche runde biste denn gefahren?


----------



## Sanchopancho (16. August 2010)

ohja der Hacklbergtrail 

hier ein paar Bilder von Änki, die den anderen Mädls ein bischen Fahrtechik vermittelt.

Erst mal vormachen:





dann die Linie nochmal mit vollem Körpereinsatz zeigen  





und schon is die Angst weg, und Frau kann drüber rollen  





















alles auf dem Hacklbergtrail (mein neuer Lieblingstrail).


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. August 2010)

ja, der Hacklschorsch (so haben wir ihn genannt  ) war echt klasse, hätte eeeeeeewig so weitergehen können  Mit anderen Strecken in Hinterglemm war mein AMS und vor allem ich etwas überfordert. 
Das mach ich nochmal mit mehr Federweg und ein paar Protektoren


----------



## mountymaus (16. August 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> @monty: war es dein erstes mal in hh? welche runde biste denn gefahren?



Ich war 2008 schon mal da.
Gefahren bin ich die 55km. War letzten Endes auch froh, dass ich mich nicht für 100km angemeldet habe,
da ich mit einem Migräne-Anfall unterwegs war :kotz:


----------



## Twinkie (16. August 2010)

hinterglemm...träum

migräne geht grad um. bin neulich mit ner dame gerennradelt, die hatte auch die ganze woche schon zu kämpfen und an dem tag öfter den porzelangott angebetet.  aber schön, dass du heil ins ziel gekommen bist. das kann man da ja nich immer behaupten, bei den bekloppten die da meinen, ein mal im jahr rennfahrer spielen zu müssen...tz.


----------



## mountymaus (17. August 2010)

Manche meinen sie wären Profis und fahren wie die Schweine . Eigentlich will man nur Spaß haben und die sind so verbissen, da kann man nur den Kopf schütteln 
Es waren auch einige Unfälle unterwegs. Mein Mann hat den Rettungshubschrauber gesehen wie der weggeflogen ist und ein Freund von uns hat gesehen wie jemandem das Trikot aufgeschnitten wurde und reanimiert wurde. Ich habe dann auch noch gehört:" Oh, da liegt ja mein Mann!!". Teilweise echt heftig. Ob das alles Unfälle waren, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht auch einfach zu sehr angestrengt.


----------



## Twinkie (17. August 2010)

ja, das ist jedes jahr so. ständig reanimations storys und leute die in bordsteine beißen, gab ja auch schon tote.. ich hab auch schon mehrere böse bluten sehen. deshalb reicht es mir da mit dem pack. überall lauern gefahren: überanstrengte fahrer, anfänger, keine-zeichen-geber, notorische linksfahrer, schlangenlinientaumler, tausende trinkflaschen auf der fahrbahn......entweder man fährt ganz vorne weg oder man muß mit dem schlimmsten rechnen! es wird da ja auch immer voller und voller. nunja, so kommt geld in die stadtkasse und fertig.


----------



## Sanchopancho (20. August 2010)

was erfreulicheres:
Änkie im Solo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (21. August 2010)




----------



## Twinkie (21. August 2010)

ja, das schaut sehr fortgeschritten aus!


----------



## Sanchopancho (21. August 2010)

hehe, nach 2 Jahren Intensiv Training, mit unzähligen Wutausbrüchen und Tobsuchtsanfällen, ist sie soweit, dass ich sie überall runterschicken kann. Und die Wartezeiten haben sich auch drastisch verkürzt.


----------



## trek 6500 (21. August 2010)

...... winterstein und steinkopf - es grüsst , die kati


----------



## Principiante (21. August 2010)

Hi!
Da war ich gestern, Berlin-Teufelsberg. Leider hat mein Mann ein wenig _spät_ geknipst...

Und das Rauflaufen...puh!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## trek 6500 (21. August 2010)

ja, schade . wäre echt ein super bild , wenn du ganz drauf wärst


----------



## Female (22. August 2010)

Mit schmerzhaftem Ende:


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. August 2010)

Ich hoffe, es ist noch alles ganz bei dir! Dafür hast du ein Bild mit Sturz, das dürfte auch eher selten sein. Da hat der sensationslüsterne Kameraman im richtigen Moment auf den Auslöser gedrückt! ;-)  Vielleicht das nächste Mal doch wieder eines deiner schönen Aussichtsbilder, die einem so richtig neidig machen?


----------



## Female (22. August 2010)

So eins?





Oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (22. August 2010)

super bilder !!! 
haste dir was  getan , beim "abstieg" ? der boden sah auch irgendwie recht rutschig aus , oder täuscht das ??? lg , k.


----------



## Female (22. August 2010)

Ein paar Schrammen, blaue Flecken und ein schmerzender Daumen, nicht so wild. Rutschig wars nicht wirklich, ist einfach dumm gelaufen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. August 2010)

Oh, ein gestauchter Daumen kann einen aber ganz schön lang tratzen! :-(

Ja genau diese Bilder meinte ich!!!  Gerade das 2. ist ja ein Traum! Sag mal, fährst du mit FF, aber ohne Protektoren?


----------



## Jennfa (22. August 2010)

Also ich sehe Protektoren  !


----------



## Female (23. August 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Oh, ein gestauchter Daumen kann einen aber ganz schön lang tratzen! :-(
> 
> Ja genau diese Bilder meinte ich!!!  Gerade das 2. ist ja ein Traum! Sag mal, fährst du mit FF, aber ohne Protektoren?



Ich fahre immer mit Protektoren, zumindest Knieschoner und Rückenpanzer, meistens auch Ellbogenschoner.


----------



## barbarissima (24. August 2010)

Habe nach langer Zeit mal wieder hier rein geschaut und muss sagen:
*Super Bilder mit hohem Neidfaktor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bicicletta (24. August 2010)

..ihr glücklichen!!!
ich will auch wech!!!!!!


----------



## 1000grad (24. August 2010)




----------



## barbarissima (24. August 2010)

Wow  Wo ist das denn?


----------



## 0815p (24. August 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 1000grad (24. August 2010)

an verschiedenen Orten in Graubünden und dem Tessin


----------



## trek 6500 (24. August 2010)

sehr schöne bilder !! wird zeit , dass ich ins elsass komme ......


----------



## Mausoline (25. August 2010)

@ female
wo war das denn? Ich war auch grad in der Schweiz und such nach weiteren Tourvorschlägen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. August 2010)

1000grad schrieb:


> an verschiedenen Orten in Graubünden und dem Tessin


 
Studentin müsste man wieder sein!


----------



## barbarissima (26. August 2010)

1000grad schrieb:


> an verschiedenen Orten in Graubünden und dem Tessin


 
Also im Paradies *träum*


----------



## Female (26. August 2010)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @ female
> wo war das denn? Ich war auch grad in der Schweiz und such nach weiteren Tourvorschlägen.



Das war im Wallis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (26. August 2010)

@ female
bitte, bitte, 
sag mir wo im Wallis...Urlaub war im Wallis und ich komm immer wieder dahin....und nach den Bike-Schildern kann man ja nicht fahren 
danke


----------



## trek 6500 (27. August 2010)

............


----------



## barbarissima (27. August 2010)

Hi Kati,
kannst du das nicht mal größer machen? Dann kann man alles besser erkennen


----------



## trek 6500 (27. August 2010)

....kann ich net ... habs  schon zig mal versucht - kommt immer ein error- hinweis . sorry


----------



## heidiho (27. August 2010)

Hallo Ladies, na da habe ich doch auch noch was beizutragen...


----------



## barbarissima (27. August 2010)

Jetzertle 







*@heidiho*
Durchs Wasser fahren macht einen Haidenspaß


----------



## heidiho (27. August 2010)

Stimmt - leider kam das Wasser allerdings von oben und unten in dem Urlaub...


----------



## trek 6500 (27. August 2010)

@danke , bärbel - wenigstens ein bissi grösser ..


----------



## böser_wolf (27. August 2010)

so mal eins von meinem mädel irgendwo im fränkischem unterholz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (27. August 2010)

schönes pic !!!


----------



## barbarissima (27. August 2010)

*@böser wolf*
Schönes Bild  Bei der momentanen Wachstumsphase muss man immer wieder froh sein, wenn man sich mit dem Lenker nicht im Gestrüpp verheddert


----------



## Votec Tox (27. August 2010)

@ Böser Wolf:
Ein Bionicon  Ein GW? Was sind da für Felgen und Reifen drauf?


Dann will ich auch mal, letzten Sonntag auf dem Vorab Gletscher (Flims/Laax):
Mit dem Rad natürlich nur auf dem unteren Teil ohne Spalten gefahren:






Davor allerdings mußten wir über 1000 Hm hochkurbeln:






Der Gletscher von oben, natürlich ohne Rad:






Ohne Schnee sieht man die Spalten gut:






Und zum Schluß noch ein Bild mit Radl, hier sieht man einen Teil des neuen Streckenabschnitts der Freeridestrecke - Runca Trial - von Flims, den gabs als Abschluß von der Gletscherfahrt:






Grüße!


----------



## böser_wolf (28. August 2010)

stimmt bionicon  gw  gr.S
das sind REVERSE SPIRIT naben+ sun single track mit nobbi nic´s
nicht die leichteste combo aber haltbar


----------



## mono6 (28. August 2010)

X Line Weekend ................schee wars in saalbach


----------



## freeridewomen (28. August 2010)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> La Saleve (wurde recht eng ein paar Meter weiter)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht richtet mal jemand einen Thread ein für gut gefakte Pics.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (28. August 2010)

Und an diese Stelle ist sie mit dem Hubschrauber geflogen worden oder wie  Ich finde das Bild ok  Es ist absolut nichts dagegen einzuwenden, dass jemand mal kurz anhält um für´s Foto zu posen 
Es müssen auch nicht nur Profibilder hier eingestellt werden  Die bunte Mischung machts


----------



## trek 6500 (28. August 2010)

jepp !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schlammdiva (28. August 2010)

... seh ich auch so.

Bitte weiter alles posten


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (29. August 2010)

Mein erstes MTB-Rennen 

Endurothon in Schierke am 28.08.2010


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (29. August 2010)

freeridewomen schrieb:


> Vielleicht richtet mal jemand einen Thread ein für gut gefakte Pics.....


 
Wer möchte kann da dann sicher auch nörgeln, aber bitte nicht hier.

Ich finde die Fotos Klasse und kann nicht genug davon bekommen. Also weiter posten


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. August 2010)

freeridewomen schrieb:


> Vielleicht richtet mal jemand einen Thread ein für gut gefakte Pics.....




 zu so nem dämlichen Beitrag fällt mir halt netmal n dummer Spruch ein... 

schöne Pics Ladies, weitermachen... Stine: phäätes pic das schwarz/weisse aber leider bestimmt n Fake, gibs zu Mono...


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. August 2010)

Mal wieder in meinem persönlichen "Bikepark" am Chrischona in CH (bei Basel). Dummerweise geben Handyfotos nicht viel her...


----------



## trek 6500 (30. August 2010)

is doch gut !!! 
..freeridewoman hat anscheinend psychische probleme .....   

@gina , hast ne mail !


----------



## trhaflhow (30. August 2010)

na geht doch
in usa funktioniert es wirklich
biker, motorradfahrer, reiter und wanderer teilen sich die singletrails
mit erwas rücksichtnahme geht fast alles 

ein 29er ( geliehen) ist runterwärts lustig rauf und in spitzkehren zäh


----------



## HiFi XS (30. August 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Mein erstes MTB-Rennen
> 
> Endurothon in Schierke am 28.08.2010



Gruß Turbo! Schön war es.

Bin auch am Wochenende das Endurothon gefahren! Heil und glücklich durchgekommen. Mein erstes auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (30. August 2010)

Warum gibt es bei uns sowas nicht?


----------



## MelleD (30. August 2010)

bei mir gibts sowat auch nicht! Mit


----------



## Martina H. (30. August 2010)

@ turbo-huhnchen und HifiXS:

... ich bin stolz auf Euch -  und habe wie verrückt Daumen gedrückt


----------



## mono6 (30. August 2010)

@killkenny , da is nix gefaked  so mist hab ich nicht nötig  

frau brauch nur nen mann der ne spiegelreflex bedienen kann   

und halt gute trails  

wie zum beispiel saalbach 

wie schauts aus anne ? 2 september we ? lust auf saalbach ?


----------



## barbarissima (30. August 2010)

*Super Pics* *allerseits 

*


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (30. August 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @ turbo-huhnchen und HifiXS:
> 
> ... ich bin stolz auf Euch - und habe wie verrückt Daumen gedrückt


 
Hat geholfen 
Habe mein persönliches Ziel erreicht: nur nicht letzte werden


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. August 2010)

hier nochmal eins vom Hacklschorschtrail:


----------



## Deleted168745 (30. August 2010)

mono6 schrieb:


> @killkenny , da is nix gefaked  so mist hab ich nicht nötig
> 
> frau brauch nur nen mann der ne spiegelreflex bedienen kann
> 
> ...



hast du PN


----------



## Echinopsis (30. August 2010)

Ist ja lustig, beim Endurothon in Schierke war ich am Samstag auch am Start, schönes Rennen mit feinen Trails. Wenn da nur nicht immer die lange Anfahrt wäre...





MfG Tine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (31. August 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @ turbo-huhnchen und HifiXS:
> 
> ... ich bin stolz auf Euch -  und habe wie verrückt Daumen gedrückt




Martina vielen Dank für die tolle Unterstützung  Mein Zeil war es rein zu kommen - und das hat auch gut geklappt.



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Ist ja lustig, beim Endurothon in Schierke war ich am Samstag auch am Start, schönes Rennen mit feinen Trails. Wenn da nur nicht immer die lange Anfahrt wäre...
> 
> MfG Tine



Fein! Frau trifft sich virtuell  Die Trails waren echt gut. Deswegen bin ich überhaupt gestartet. Schierke


----------



## Twinkie (31. August 2010)

Ich war auch in Schierke.  Hab ein paar Mädelz gesehen, aber ich hab keinen Plan wer nun wer war.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (31. August 2010)

@echinopsis: jetzt wo ich weiß wer du bist, habe ich dich sogar auf meinen Bilder gefunden. 
Gratulation noch einmal zum Treppchenplatz  selber habe ich auch draufgestanden, was sich aber auf Grund der Teilnehmerinnenzahl auf der kurzen Runde nicht vermeiden ließ 

@Twinkie: Gib mir mal einen Tip nach welcher Kleidung und oder Startnummer ich suchen kann, vielleicht sieht mal sich ja mal wieder und läuft dann nicht anneinander vorbei.


----------



## KrissiRu (1. September 2010)

Hey Mädels!

Hier mal nen paar neue Photos von mir. War am Geißkopf (Bischofsmais)... 
Wer von Euch ist eigentlich sonst noch so im Bikepark anzutreffen?

LG,
Krissi

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/728389
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/728388
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/728387


----------



## mangolassi (1. September 2010)

So sieht frau es besser. Da würd ich auch gern mal fahren, warum gibts bei uns sowas nicht?


----------



## Echinopsis (1. September 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> @echinopsis: jetzt wo ich weiß wer du bist, habe ich dich sogar auf meinen Bilder gefunden.
> Gratulation noch einmal zum Treppchenplatz  selber habe ich auch draufgestanden, was sich aber auf Grund der Teilnehmerinnenzahl auf der kurzen Runde nicht vermeiden ließ



Danke! Du musst das so sehen: Du hast im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen auf jeden Fall den Mum gehabt mitzufahren . Ist doch prima, wenn das dann auch noch belohnt wird. Ich hab in meiner Gallerie sogar ein Bild von Dir gefunden: 






HiFi XS scheint leider nicht dabei zu sein, ich hab aber auch nur im Eiltempo drüber geschaut.

MfG Tine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (1. September 2010)

Klasse Gesichtsausdruck


----------



## Honigblume (2. September 2010)

Letzten Sonntag in Wickede


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. September 2010)

Ihr dürft raten, wo ich gestern war:





Hinweis: Es hat dort eine offizielle Freeridestrecke...


----------



## HiFi XS (3. September 2010)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> ...Ich hab in meiner Gallerie sogar ein Bild von Dir gefunden:




ick hab auch bilder von dir gefunden - paar schnappschüße - wie der citysprint gewonnen wurde 









In diesem Jahr gab es in für damen in meiner altersklasse keine wertung. Nächstes Jahr aber bestimmt


----------



## HiFi XS (3. September 2010)

Hab vergessen zu schreiben... wir von dem Ladies Treffen haben in einer kleiner Gruppe die Sprintruns zu geschaut. Hab ein paar bilder aufgenommen...

@twinkie schade wir habe uns alle verpasst


----------



## Vaena (6. September 2010)

Dann gibts von mir und meinem Rad auch mal Bilder ausm Urlaub (Kirchberg in Tirol):


----------



## MissGin (10. September 2010)

Hallo Mädels, da sind ja ein paar schöne Bilder von euch dabe! 
Hier mal eins von mir aus Belgien - eins meiner Saisonziele...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. September 2010)

schönes Ziel, schönes Foto


----------



## mangolassi (10. September 2010)

> Ihr dürft raten, wo ich gestern war:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verrätst du's? Ich komm nicht drauf. Habe aber noch genug Überstunden für ein langes Wochenende Sieht fast so schön aus wie Crans Montana


----------



## Deleted168745 (12. September 2010)

damit hier net eingeschlafen wird...






und guten Ritt den Damen..

(mist ich habs winken wieder vergessen *gg*)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosy (12. September 2010)

@kilkenny:

des ist doch der Bullhead!

Grandiose Aufnahme! Der Sprung sieht monstermäßig groß aus  

War übrigens heute vormittag auch da - dich hatte ich aber leider nicht gesehen...

Gruß
Cosy


----------



## Deleted168745 (12. September 2010)

ab mittag war ich da..odää so..bin öfter da..habs net weit

wenn da doch links nur nich das Playmobilrämpchen im Bild wär..


----------



## cosy (12. September 2010)

wenn da doch links nur nich das Playmobilrämpchen im Bild wär..[/QUOTE]

das sieht man doch net - und außerdem muss man es sich trotzdem erst mal getrauen. Immerhin geht die Landung ja auch in die steile Schotterabfahrt...


----------



## Deleted168745 (12. September 2010)

nja steil is vlt ned..aber der Schotter schränkt stark meine eh schon spärlich vorhandenen Lenkfähigkeiten ein...


----------



## trek 6500 (12. September 2010)

schönes foto !! aber das winken hättest du echt nicht vergessen dürfen , mennoooooo


----------



## KrissiRu (13. September 2010)

Super Foto!!!


----------



## Votec Tox (13. September 2010)

Super Bild!
Aber Du hängst doch an dem Seil, oder 
Echt Respekt, der Sprung sieht wirklich hoch aus.


----------



## HiFi XS (13. September 2010)

MissGin schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels, da sind ja ein paar schöne Bilder von euch dabe!
> Hier mal eins von mir aus Belgien - eins meiner Saisonziele...





Kilkenny schrieb:


> damit hier net eingeschlafen wird...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted168745 (13. September 2010)

danke danke danke  *schäm.rotwerd.freu*

 aber ihr übertreibts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mono6 (13. September 2010)

@anne der häßliche typ im hintergund nervt mehr  sonst ein recht schönes pic  aber wart mal ab die stine hat auch wieder welche *zungeraussteck* 

waren mal wieder in spicak 

mei kleene ist am we ihren ersten step up step down gesprungen


----------



## Deleted168745 (13. September 2010)

yeah! weil dein Babe halt Eier hat! (weisst schon wie ich mein)
Spicak, Saalbach, Saalbach, Spicak...kommt ihr auch ma wida andn Kopf?oder noch besser: fahrts mit auf Brixenbüdde

un nu, her die Pics vom Stinchen...


----------



## mono6 (13. September 2010)

klar hat sie eier  sonst wär sie ja net mei frau   

naja  fahren am donnerstag nach südtirol  wann wollt ihr denn nach brixxen ? 

ochsenkopf erst wieder wenn in ösiland schnee liegt und selbst der würde mich vom fahrern net wirklich abhalten   aber zwischen durch werden wir uns nochmal am kopf sehen , saison is am kopf ja etwas länger


----------



## ribisl (14. September 2010)

Mal ein paar von Mrs Ribisl:


----------



## scylla (14. September 2010)

Wo ist das denn auf den beiden letzten Bildern? Sieht nett aus  

Und Kompliment an die Fahrerin!


----------



## morpheus1283 (14. September 2010)

Wird wohl alles Saalbach-Hinterglemm sein (wegen dem X-line Schild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (14. September 2010)

Ja die Letzten sind von der Xline. Ansonsten Bozen-Kohlern, Leogang und aus den Bergen Kärntens.


----------



## MissGin (14. September 2010)

sieht super aus!  und das bike ist auch schick. Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor


----------



## MelleD (14. September 2010)

Schöne Bilder. 
Deine Miss hat nen guten Geschmack  Schickes Bike und schickes Oberteil 

Will auch


----------



## trek 6500 (14. September 2010)

..und erst  die rosa söckchen


----------



## Mausoline (14. September 2010)

@ ribisl
WOW


----------



## mono6 (15. September 2010)

spicak  -  black friday


----------



## Votec Tox (15. September 2010)

Mal wieder klasse Bilder von Euch!

Dann will ich auch mal, Gestern gabs ein "Mini Sofanordwandtreffen" in Flims, um den Runca Trail zu fahren.

Thrafhlow in Aktion, teilweise sehr rutschiger Untergrund:






Und schwupp saust Thrafhlow über die Rampe:






Und im "Kurvenlabyrinth":






Meine weißen Freerideklamotten waren nicht die beste Wahl 






Und Tschüß!






Super Sache an der Talstattion, das umfangreiche Werkzeug "am Draht":





War ein klasse Tag bei meist sonnigem Wetter.
Grüße!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. September 2010)

Superschööööööön!  
Schade, dass Flims so weit weg ist 
War letztes Wochenende wieder einmal im Harz


----------



## Martina H. (16. September 2010)




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. September 2010)

Mal nicht so schüchtern, wo bleibt denn dein North-Shore-Foto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (16. September 2010)

Northshore? Meinst Du dies: 





Pah, als ob ich nur das gefahren wäre 





...obwohl ich mich eher hieran erinnern kann:


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. September 2010)

Hey, der hat doch echt Überwindung gekostet, kannst ruhig mal ein wenig angeben 
Ich find`s


----------



## Martina H. (16. September 2010)

Ich find viel besser was ihr fahrt/könnt


----------



## HiFi XS (16. September 2010)

War auch in den Harz Der Schlamm war schon beeindruckend! Besonders am Märchenweg. Aber hier die schon trockene Steine. Harz ist toll.


----------



## Cristina (17. September 2010)

Ein Déjà-vu, woher kenn ich das bloß...
Hat Spaß gemacht

LG Cristina


----------



## Mausoline (17. September 2010)

@Cristina
schöne Bilder vom Harz in deinem Album. Top 
Hab den Harz allerdings erst suchen müssen  ist ja ganz weit oben.


----------



## Cristina (19. September 2010)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @Cristina
> schöne Bilder vom Harz in deinem Album. Top
> Hab den Harz allerdings erst suchen müssen  ist ja ganz weit oben.



Hallo Mausoline,

der Harz ist vielleicht weit weg, aber jeden Kilometer Fahrt wert
Das können die Mädels die beim "Treffen Ladies only 2010" dabei waren bestimmt bekräftigen.
Laß dir den Harz bloß von Jemand der sich dort auskennt zeigen, wenn du mal dort sein sollst...

LG Cristina


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. September 2010)

Hüstel... Ich war mal wieder - um Martina H. zu zitieren - verhaltensoriginell.   
Rausgekommen ist das dabei. 
(Sorry, dass ich auf mein Blog verweise, aber dort ist die ganze Story inkl. Bildern nun mal bereits aufbereitet...).


----------



## scylla (20. September 2010)

ach Gina, wärst du doch nur ein Gebirge weiter gefahren 

... Sonne, ein geiler Bikepark (Lac Blanc)   , und noch viel geilere Trails nebenan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (20. September 2010)

jaja, so is das wenn man spielen will. bis einer heult


----------



## HiFi XS (20. September 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Hüstel... Ich war mal wieder - um Martina H. zu zitieren - verhaltensoriginell.
> Rausgekommen ist das dabei.
> (Sorry, dass ich auf mein Blog verweise, aber dort ist die ganze Story inkl. Bildern nun mal bereits aufbereitet...).



  Köstlich. So eine Aktion wäre mir auch nicht fremd... 


@scylla  sieht toll aus!


----------



## mangolassi (23. September 2010)

Schicke Farbe hat das Bike da im Teich, und tolle Schuhe


----------



## ghostmoni (27. September 2010)

Qualitativ nicht so gut (Handykamera), aber ich hab ja versprochen, dass das neue Kona auch in Aktion zu sehen ist:


----------



## mountymaus (27. September 2010)

Gestern Abend mit dem neuen Zaskar und neuer Beleuchtung unterwegs...
Hat mal wieder total viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## trek 6500 (27. September 2010)

geile lichtausbeute !!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (28. September 2010)

eine freundin beim biken


----------



## trek 6500 (28. September 2010)

krass, das letzte ....


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (28. September 2010)

Nicht nur das letzte


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. September 2010)

Ach war der Sommer schön....




Bild: Mr. Nice
Rider: Ehefrau


----------



## Bergradlerin (29. September 2010)

Wahnsinns Fotos!  

Felsen sind ja nicht so meins...  
Dann lieber Matsch und Modder.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. September 2010)

Felsen haben aber deutlich besseren Grip wie Matsch, das ist doch viel kalkulierbarer!


----------



## Nuala (29. September 2010)

ich mag felsen auch lieber, bin gestern ganz schön fies auf der toblerone abgeschmiert... ideal-linie verlassen, weil schiss-bremse gezogen (es war schon ziemlich düster und seeeeeeeeeeeehr schlammig) und dann ganz kurz vor einem baum gestoppt. resultat: blaue flecken und schürfwunden an oberschenkel und dem allerwertsten...


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. September 2010)

nicht ganz topic..aber ich war im Einsatz...


----------



## trek 6500 (29. September 2010)

.......   


...war auch im einsatz - hatte aber keine knipse dabei(also keine äktsch´n bilder ) ... greez , k.


----------



## trhaflhow (29. September 2010)

@kilkenny; legtst du da ein Gelübde ab
Oder bist du nur völlig platt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (29. September 2010)

Klasse Bilder 

Ich bin auch mehr für Felsen als für Matsch 

@kilkenny: Ich schmeiß mich wech


----------



## trek 6500 (29. September 2010)

ich mag matsch wesentlich lieber !!! (zum angucken natürlich felsen


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. September 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> @kilkenny; legtst du da ein Gelübde ab
> Oder bist du nur völlig platt



das Gelübde lautete: wenn du dir einbildest einen DH-Marathon zu fahren..trainier vorher..

das ganze endete nämlich so: 

-Mitte der Strecke nen Wadenkrampf bekommen der ewig dauerte...

-im letzten Drittel einen kompletten Hang samt Rad runtergepurzelt bei dem sich die Vorderbremse deaktivierte und das Öl auslief...

-dann Helm runtergerissen weil ich vor Erschöpfung speien musste...

-und dann als Häufchen Elend als fast letzter durchs Ziel geschlichen...

...hmnnn...am Tag vorher flog ich in einen Kuhfladen...im Rennen noch zusätzlich in einen frischen Hundehaufen...so nen ganz flüssigen

aber hey...schey wars trotzdemund ich bin wenigstens angekommen...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. September 2010)

oh... tust Du es wieder?


----------



## Bergradlerin (29. September 2010)

Freilich tut sie´s wieder!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. September 2010)

das wollte ich hören!


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. September 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Freilich tut sie´s wieder!


----------



## trek 6500 (29. September 2010)

..am besten war das flüssige  hundehäufchen ---- LOL _______


----------



## Twinkie (29. September 2010)

schaut aus wie das, was die holländische müllabfuhr aus den grachten zieht. einfach abgeladen...hihi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatü (30. September 2010)

hier mal etwas neues von mir bzw. das Photo ist schon älter


----------



## trek 6500 (30. September 2010)

extrem geiles bild !!!!!


----------



## barbarissima (30. September 2010)

Cool


----------



## TiniTurbine (30. September 2010)

Wow, tatü....mit Profi-Fotograf unterwegs?


----------



## Twinkie (1. Oktober 2010)

@tatü: biking am nordpol.  ich glaub ich brauch auch mal nen kameramann


----------



## velo rouge (1. Oktober 2010)

@Kilkenny;
Yeah, das nenn ich mal bodenständig!! Super Foto!! Mal was anders!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (1. Oktober 2010)

Nix dolles und auch schon in die Jahre gekommen.
Aber es hat mir damals ewig viel Spaß gemacht und Muttern hat ein schönes Bild draus gemacht


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Oktober 2010)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/226925
> 
> Nix dolles und auch schon in die Jahre gekommen.
> Aber es hat mir damals ewig viel Spaß gemacht und Muttern hat ein schönes Bild draus gemacht



Finde ich sehr schön! Auch deine andere bilder. Ich staune wozu die mädels hier alles fähig sind


----------



## snowbikerin (3. Oktober 2010)

Geballte Frauenpower  
Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass mich die anderen Mädels echt beeindrucken!!


----------



## ribisl (3. Oktober 2010)

Wiedermal Mrs Ribisl:


----------



## MissGin (3. Oktober 2010)

@ Ribisl: jawoll - sehr schön 

Mal was von heute - Belgien Teil 28.345


----------



## Alpine Maschine (4. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schön!

Das weiter oben, könnte das nicht La Palma sein?

Was aber viel wichtiger ist, wo ist das in Belgien? Bin zur Zeit in Mönchengladbach und suche gute Spots. Und die Bilder sehen sehr vielsversprechend aus ...


----------



## Surtre (4. Oktober 2010)

Sehr viele schöne Bilder gibt es hier. 
Ausloten der Grenzen des neuen Bikes:



--> Grenzen noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. Oktober 2010)

Mädlz, Ihr habt´s wirklich drauf!   

Aaaaber...

Warum posten die Damen der Vertikalfraktion ihre Fotos eigentlich nicht selbst?


----------



## MissGin (4. Oktober 2010)

@Surtre: yeah! Super schick!!

@AlpineMaschine: das ist von MG aus nicht wirklich weit - müssten ab da unter 100 km sein. Schau dir mal www.filthytrails.be an - das ist der kleine Park. Ist für jeden was dabei, immer nette Leute da, angenehme Atmosphäre, mitten im Wald. Kostet 7,50 EUR Eintritt, essen und trinken mitnehmen - das ist in einem Naturpark und daher ohne Büdchen oder ähnliches  Wir sind fast jedes WE da. Aufgrund der Bodenstruktur kann man da das ganze Jahr fahren  Sag Bescheid, kannst auch gerne mit uns kommen - freu mich über Verstärkung!


----------



## Ani (4. Oktober 2010)

ich wette missgin hat schon einen wohnwagen in belgien stehen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissGin (4. Oktober 2010)

@Ani: *hehe* nicht ganz. Aber ich bin Stammkunde der Tankstelle da um die Ecke. Glaub ich tank öfter in Belgien als in Deutschland


----------



## HiFi XS (5. Oktober 2010)

Eine kleine treppenfahrt  - richtig 'stupid'


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Oktober 2010)

...... wobei man sich denken kann , was sie tankt .....


----------



## Mitglied (5. Oktober 2010)

Benzin oder Diesel wahrscheinlich.


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Oktober 2010)

...eher bier oder wodka ..... oder ganz ladylike ´n sektchen ...


----------



## MissGin (5. Oktober 2010)

@Mitglied: du hast Recht  Diesel ist in Belgien etwas günstiger, ich nutz das immer aus.


----------



## mäxx__ (7. Oktober 2010)

Meine Maus in Südtirol.
Wo andere schieben, fährt sie hoch!
YES!!!




leider nur von hinten, war einfach zu schnell, die Gute


----------



## Nuala (7. Oktober 2010)

@mäxx: für ´ne maus ist sie aber ziemlich groß...


----------



## mäxx__ (7. Oktober 2010)

@Nuala

naja, 1,72m und der Rahmen ist L - wirkt evtl. a bisserl "riesig"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (7. Oktober 2010)

@mäxx:ääähm, ich glaube, du hast die ironie nicht so ganz verstanden... das war nicht wörtlich auf die körpergröße bezogen.finde es immer ziemlich "schräg", wenn man erwachsene frauen mäuschen, weibchen ect. nennt. nur weil man ein "chen" dranhängt, wird´s nicht besser.... aber wenn das für sie ok ist, als (kleines) nagetier hier tituliert zu werden, dann will ich mal nix sagen


----------



## bestmove (7. Oktober 2010)

jetzt wirds aber spießig ... hast du keinen Mann der Dir kleine Nagetiere ins Ohr flüstert


----------



## Nuala (7. Oktober 2010)

@bestmove:nee, kein nagetier, ich bin eine lotusblüte   
ich finde es einfach nur seltsam, wenn hier, im LO, männer fotos von  ihren freundinnen, frauen, gespielinnen ect. posten und dann auch noch  so vermeindlich niedliche kosenamen dazu schreiben. stell dir mal vor, deine freundin würde fotos von dir in nem krassen dh-thread posten und dazu schreiben: "meine kleine hasenpfote/mein sexy honigbär oder ähliches rockt den bikepark"...


----------



## Martina H. (7. Oktober 2010)

@Hifi XS:



und an die "Maus" von mäxx:



Hochfahren ist immer gut


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Oktober 2010)

"..mein sexy honigbär "- ich fall gleich vom stuhl ....!!!


----------



## Nuala (7. Oktober 2010)

du lachst, aber es ist gar nicht so einfach, ernst zu bleiben, wenn jemand seinen (mir unbekannten partner) im gespräch so nennt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Oktober 2010)

Mensch, bin ich froh, dass ich kein -chen im Kosenamen habe!


----------



## mäxx__ (7. Oktober 2010)

@Nuala

ich finde es nett, wenn mein "sexy honigbär" mich hin und wieder "Maus" nennt.
By the way. es ist alles abgesegnet, was er hier so über mich schreibt

Silvia


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich auch nicht!


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Oktober 2010)

Silvia!? Hey, melde Dich doch ruckzuck einfach an und lass uns noch ein paar mehr Deiner tollen Fotos sehen! Und dann bleib gleich an Bord. Wäre doch was?  

Ich finde Mäuschen übrigens süß. Ich war auch mal eines...


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Oktober 2010)

Ähem... Ich frage mich gerade, wer die Dame in Mäxxens Profilbild ist! Ist das Mäuschen?


----------



## mäxx__ (7. Oktober 2010)

Nein, das bin ich nicht, ist ein Modell, das er mal vor der Linse hatte.
Der Herr Fotograf.

Silvia


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Oktober 2010)

Manche Leute haben schon tolle Jobs! Und ich...     :kotz:


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Oktober 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> @bestmove:nee, kein nagetier,ich bin eine lotusblüte
> ich finde es einfach nur seltsam, wenn hier, im LO, männer fotos von  ihren freundinnen, frauen, gespielinnen ect. posten...



*word* 

Ich bin generell sehr für fotos aller art - finde ich aber auch besser wenn die frauen selber bilder von sich posten!


----------



## MelleD (7. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Silvia!? Hey, melde Dich doch ruckzuck einfach an und lass uns noch ein paar mehr Deiner tollen Fotos sehen! Und dann bleib gleich an Bord. Wäre doch was?


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen 
Und nen Nick haste ja eigentlich schon


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Oktober 2010)

Die Mädels sind vermutlich schüchtern, weil wir im LO einen so schlechten Ruf haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (7. Oktober 2010)

Haben wir? War mir noch nicht bekannt


----------



## Martina H. (7. Oktober 2010)

Schlechter Ruf ist besser als gar keiner... 


... und ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt sich's gänzlich ungeniert...


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Oktober 2010)

yepp!


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Oktober 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ich find viel besser was ihr fahrt/könnt


Martina! Super Klasse! Das Paket ist angekommen und freue mich sehr auf die bilder. Ich finde es auch viel besser was DU alles kannst - nicht nur prima bikemechanikerin -  Die CD sieht toll aus! Warte bis Töchterchen da ist die bilder anzuschauen 


Martina H. schrieb:


> @Hifi XS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JA!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Oktober 2010)

heute auf dem Feldberg, hach war das schöön, bunte Blätter, Sonne, schöne Trails, nette Fußgänger, was will man mehr? 

(Jaa doch ich weiß was ich mehr will: mein neues Rad sollte mal geliefert werfen  )


----------



## barbarissima (10. Oktober 2010)

Was für ein neues Rad??????????????
Schönes Bild


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Oktober 2010)

Ach, Frau Rauscher, warten Sie ebenso lang wie ich? Ein paar Monate hin oder her - und schon ist´s Winter...


----------



## trhaflhow (10. Oktober 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> heute auf dem Feldberg, hach war das schöön, bunte Blätter, Sonne, schöne Trails, nette Fußgänger, was will man mehr?
> 
> (Jaa doch ich weiß was ich mehr will: mein neues Rad sollte mal geliefert werfen  )



Wenn's wieder ein Cube ist ... Das kann dauern ( aus Erfahrung):mad


----------



## MrsRibisl (11. Oktober 2010)

So habe mich auch mal hier angemeldet!

Ein paar Eindrücke von letzten WE:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissGin (11. Oktober 2010)

@MrsRibisl: schön, dass du dich jetzt auch angemeldet hast 
Sieht immer richtig gut aus bei dir!

War am Sonntag mal wieder in Belgien, es wurde eine neue Drop Batterie aufgebaut. Den kleinen 1-Meter-Drop bin ich zwar schon vorher gesprungen, aber Anfahrt und Gap sind neu (Gap breiter als vorher). Hat zum Glück geklappt


----------



## trek 6500 (11. Oktober 2010)

...schöne bilder !!!!!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube, ich hatte bereits angemerkt, dass ich Treppen mag. Daher mal wieder eine neue 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/759823

und das Video dazu gibt es hier
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9467



@all: wie um alles in der Welt bekomme ich jetzt meine Bilder hier direkt eingefügt? Bisher: Bild hochgeladen- großes Bild- Adresse kopiert- Grafik einfügen: Adresse eingefügt- fertig. 
Geht gerade nicht (mehr)?


----------



## Female (12. Oktober 2010)

Wer liebt (ob den Fotographen oder das Bike oder die schönen Trails oder was auch immer sei dahingestellt), der schiebt.


----------



## wintergriller (12. Oktober 2010)

So, nachdem ich mir gerade beigebracht habe, wie man hier Bilder einfügt  , gibt es jetzt auch mal zwei Pics von mir und meinem Jimbo. Bin wirklich froh mir ein Enduro gekauft zu haben, mit dem (fast) alles möglich ist!

Diesen "Sommer" im Rahmen des jährlichen Alpencross: Dier ersten Meter der Abfahrt vom Parpaner Rothorn nach Arosa:




Am Sonntag auf dem Conti-Track in Winterberg:


----------



## HiFi XS (12. Oktober 2010)

Viele schöne bilder von euch allen!!!





turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich hatte bereits angemerkt, dass ich Treppen mag. Daher mal wieder eine neue
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/759823
> 
> ...



cooles video - interssant zu sehen wie die federung arbeitet! sieht alles so flüssig aus.

Re: bilder hochladen
Ich habe gerade geschaut - es sieht so aus, als ob die foto galerie hier im forum neu angelegt wurde.... aber es könnte klappen wenn du folgendes machst- suche ein bild in deiner galerie aus. Wenn das bild offen ist, schau links unten auf die option: großes bild. Klick da. Das bild öffnet in einem neuen fenster. Wenn du auf dem bild bist, klicke mit der maus auf die linke taste. Es öffnet ein menu und du klickst auf: 'grafikadresse kopieren'. Die adresse ist jetzt kopiert und diese adresse fügst du ein. Vielleicht kann eine andere Nutzerin diesen vorgang besser erklären! Hier ist dein bild! 
viele grüße - hifi

heir dein bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (12. Oktober 2010)

Danke HiFi für die Anleitung, werde ich versuchen. 
Bin halt Computerlegasteniker, darum ist das Video auch nicht geschnitten und incl. Aufstieg.


----------



## Deleted168745 (12. Oktober 2010)

schöne picz Ladies...


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Oktober 2010)

hey, kenny !! alles fit ??


----------



## trek 6500 (13. Oktober 2010)

...  bad münster ---- geiles gelände zum biken .


----------



## Deleted168745 (14. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> hey, kenny !! alles fit ??


  na claro..."schlechte Lait geyts oiwei gut.." wie man bei uns sagt..^^


----------



## FR-Sniper (15. Oktober 2010)

hier noch 2 ältere bilder von meiner frau

bergauf:




bergab:


----------



## trek 6500 (16. Oktober 2010)

...hihi - gaaaanz kleine action .....


----------



## ghostmoni (18. Oktober 2010)

Fotos aus unserem Vinschgau-Urlaub:


----------



## Nuala (18. Oktober 2010)

so ein trage-bild habe ich auch noch aus saalbach. auf dem foto sieht es nicht annährend so steil aus wie es war und dann noch das ganze zeugs auf dem rucksack (fullface-helm, safetyjacket und knie- und schienbeinschützer). als wir oben war (nach ca. 40 min. kraxelei) waren wir alle ziemlich am ende. hätten wir gewusst, wie es dann noch 1000hm weiterging...


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2010)

Tragebilder? Da hab ich auch noch was 

PyrenäenX 2010: 

Einen Tag lang quasi komplett tragen... 

erst 600hm rauf zum Pass




... dann auf der anderen Seite wieder 1000 hm runter... Ok, zwischendurch konnte man auch manchmal (aber wirklich nur manchmal) 5 m fahren ...




... und selbst der letzte Pass der Tour sah so aus



und das mit 13 Tagen Cross in den Beinen, 10 kg Rucksack auf dem Rücken, und obendrauf 14 kg Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morpheus1283 (18. Oktober 2010)

Für 5m fahren hätte ich das Rad aber im Hotel gelassen


----------



## ghostmoni (18. Oktober 2010)

oh je, ne, ganz so schlimm war es bei mir nicht. Da hat sich das rauftragen wenigstens gelohnt 

Auf Bildern sieht es, rauf wie runter, nie so steil aus, wie es wirklich war. Das ist das Gemeine daran...


----------



## Mausoline (18. Oktober 2010)

Schneebergscharte 2008, 600hm tragen mit 6,5 kg Rucksack und am andern Morgen super Trail. Danach Eisjöchl und Rabbijoch, jeweils mit lohnenden Trailabfahrten 





_Wo kämen wir hin, wenn alle sagten: Wo kämen wir hin? Und niemand ginge, um einmal zu schauen, wohin man käme, wenn man ginge.
(Kurt Marti)_


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Oktober 2010)

.... so schön ich es finde , in den bergen zu fahren , die tragerei kann mir echt gestohlen bleiben ....  echt ätzend ...  p.s. schöne pics !!


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Oktober 2010)

...heute bei 3 mageren gard und kaltem wind .aber die sonne war immerhin zeitweise zu seh´n.ciao , k.


----------



## Mausoline (23. Oktober 2010)

hatte heute nachmittag ø12 Grad mit zeitweise stürmigem Wind
...kam mir auf einem Schleifweg ein  Förster mitm Auto ohne Försterschild und Kennzeichen aus 200km weg entgegen und meinte ich darf da nicht fahren, nur auf Wegen . Hab ich gesagt ich weiß "nur über 2m Breite" (BaWü; was ist ein Weg???) und er? "Er darf das"; dann hab ich ihn gefragt, was das für ein Autokennzeichen ist und seine Antwort war, das ist noch auf seinen Sohn angemeldet  ich grins, er grins, und bin weitergefahren, nach 100m in den nächsten Trail 
.....2km weiter Baumfällarbeiten und alle 50 m ein Schleifweg reingezogen mit Spuren 1/2m tief und breit , schade dass ich den Foto nicht dabei hatte.


----------



## Twinkie (24. Oktober 2010)

@mausoline: auf diese waldramponierer bin ich auch ganz schlecht zu sprechen. dieses harvestegemetzel ist mir auch noch nie so sehr aufgefallen wie in letzter zeit.


----------



## HiFi XS (25. Oktober 2010)

Schöne Tragebilder! Ganz schon heftig. Ich hab letzte Woche ein Paar schöne trails gefunden im Steinwald. Besonders diese hier - ging vom Oberpfalzturm bis zum 'Waldhaus'. Teils sehr steinig und verblockt und ziemlich steil. Das Training in den Harz hat sich ausgezahlt. Ich habe mich getraut runter zu fahren. Hat schon viel spaß gemacht. Das Handy Bild ist besonders schlecht  aber was sonst... eine Idee kriegst du schon 







Auch schöne aussichten!


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Oktober 2010)

super schönes gelände , war ich letztes jahr auch im herbst !! traumhafte trails !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (25. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> super schönes gelände , war ich letztes jahr auch im herbst !! traumhafte trails !!


HE! kann mal jmd bescheid sagen wenn er (sie) sich auf meinen Hometrails bewegt


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Oktober 2010)

,,hmmm, da "kannten" wir uns noch gar net ... .....


----------



## Tatü (26. Oktober 2010)

Bei dem grauen und winterlichem Wetter braucht es etwas Farbe leider nicht mein Hometrail aber fast


----------



## Sanchopancho (27. Oktober 2010)

Meine Lady mit ihrem Bike im Einsatz


----------



## Impact (28. Oktober 2010)

Fein Fein was ihr Ladies da macht, aber ich Sissy würd' zusammen brechen wenn ich mein 23Kg Bock den ganzen Tag so hochtragen müsste. Da bleib ich doch lieber beim schieben


----------



## Impact (28. Oktober 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich hatte bereits angemerkt, dass ich Treppen mag. Daher mal wieder eine neue
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/759823
> 
> ...




Da wir auch hin und wieder wie Ladies biken (bitte nicht Missverstehen!)  ich auch einen gewissen Treppen Fetisch hab hier mal eine Kostprobe:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8460/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (28. Oktober 2010)

Impact schrieb:


> Da wir auch hin und wieder wie Ladies biken (bitte nicht Missverstehen!)  ich auch einen gewissen Treppen Fetisch hab hier mal eine Kostprobe:
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8460/h



super film, va mit guter auflösung - auch mit helmkamera
bei vielen helmkameras wirds mir schlecht beim anschauen, da weder mein magen noch meine augen ( wahrscheinlich die verbindung dazwischen) mit den groben pixeln, die manchmal schon daumengross sind, zurecht kommen


----------



## Impact (28. Oktober 2010)

Danke dir! 
Habe mich aber noch vor zu steigern, vor allem mit Effekten. Hab das Erste Video vor ein paar Monaten mit iMovie gemacht - bin dort aber schnell an die Grenzen des Programms gestossen.
Jetzt warten v.a. aus dem Sommer noch um die 100GB Videos & Fotos die ich demnächst mit etwas Professionelleren Ansatz produzieren werde.
Im Kopf sind die schon längst fertig - Kopfkino halt 

Ja für die Cam + Equipment hab ich im Juli auch fast meinen letzten Schlüppa abgegeben


----------



## Mausoline (28. Oktober 2010)

also wenn ich rechne ca. 13kg Bike und ca. 7kg Rucksack = ca. 20kg bei ca. 53kg Körpergewicht, dann kannst du dein 23kg Bock ruhig mal ein paar Meter hoch tragen.....meine Tragepassagen haben sich bisher auf jeden Fall gelohnt


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (28. Oktober 2010)

Nette Kostprobe, die Treppe ist *richtig* lang (so eine habe ich hier leider noch nicht gefunden)
Nebenbei: 23kg sind ein Argument, aber kein Hinderniss


----------



## HiFi XS (28. Oktober 2010)

Impact schrieb:


> Da wir auch hin und wieder wie Ladies biken



 nehme ich selbstverständlich als kompliment 

nettes vid

@kilkenny ...wo viele Fichten stehen... du hast es gut!


----------



## Gerd-Peter (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich selbst darf hier nicht posten. Deswegen nur Bilder von meiner Frau und dem Setting an jenem Wochenende. 

Location: Karwendel / Von Mittenwald auf den Wilde-Bande-Steig. Mit Blick auf Innsbruck. Tage wie dieser....


Zur Pfeishütte





Innsbruck





Abstieg vom Stempeljoch





Der Blick zurück





Am Wilde-Bande-Steig





Für immer Wilde Bande








Ein Jahr später.

13 Tage / 1.000 KM / 28.000 Höhenmeter / Längsalpencross vom Watzmann zum Mt Blanc -- wir leben nur einmal


----------



## Twinkie (29. Oktober 2010)

wow


----------



## barbarissima (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin schwer beeindruckt


----------



## bicicletta (29. Oktober 2010)

..schöne bilder!
mehr davon!!!
hatte dieses jahr keinen urlaub


----------



## mountymaus (29. Oktober 2010)

So, meine Rock Shox Sid ist vom Service zurück und so "mussten" wir sie gestern natürlich testen... 

Piko und Betty durften bei der Dunkelheit nicht fehlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (29. Oktober 2010)

@ gerd-peter: so schön die panoramabilder sind, ich finde es befremdlich, dass deine frau den helm immer nur am rucksack oder am lenker hat.


----------



## Jennfa (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich sehe nix bedenkliches auf den Bildern. Wanderer tragen schließlich auch keine Helme. Beim Bergauffahren habe ich den FF auch immer auf dem Rücken...wo auch sonst ;p. Alles im grünen Bereich mMn.


----------



## blutbuche (29. Oktober 2010)

.... ja , beim bergauffahren find ich das auch normal!! tolle karwendel bilder !


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (29. Oktober 2010)

Als erstes Mal: Das sind super schöne Bilder 
Aber: das mit dem Helm ist mir auch gleich aufgefallen. Habe meinen *immer* auf. Habe mich auch Bergauf schon auf die Klappe gelegt *peinlichsei*, da ich fix und fertig wie ich war nicht mehr aus dem Klick kam und auch das kann richtig wehtun. Sei aber jedem selber überlassen, ob beim bergauffahren (oder auch schieben) der Helm auf dem Kopf oder am Rucksack ist. Hauptsache der Helm ist da wo er hingehört wenn es runter geht...

...und es gibt weiterhin sooooo schicke Bilder hier


----------



## oli_muenchen (29. Oktober 2010)

ich finde es schon sehr komisch und auch etwas verantwortungslos. was passiert, wenn es bei einer bergauffahrt hinter der nächsten kurve kurz bergab geht? ab wann wird der helm wieder aufgezogen? oder, wenn man bergauf fährt und die kette reißt? mädels, seid doch nicht unvernünftiger als die jungs. dafür ist der helm doch da. und er wiegt ja auch nix.


----------



## Nuala (29. Oktober 2010)

ellen, du hast ja echt, aber ich habe meinen integralhelm auch immer hinten auf dem rucksack oder am lenker hängen wenn´s hoch geht, sonst würde ich wahrscheinlich vor hitze vom radel kippen... wenn´s runter geht, dann ziehe ihn aber immer sofort auf.


----------



## Jennfa (29. Oktober 2010)

Meinen CC-Helm trage ich auch immer wenn er dabei ist, wobei ich auch verstehen kann wenn man den bei langen Touren bergauf oder auf Schiebepassagen absetzt. Ich denke in solchen Situationen sind die Bilder auch entstanden. Mit dem richtigen FF geht lange bergauffahren einfach nicht. Ich habe allerdings auch keine Clickies aus denen ich raus muss . 
Trails ohne Helm geht natürlich gaaaaaaaaar nicht!!! Ich fühle mich ohne Ellbogenschützer teilweise ja schon nackt .


----------



## Impact (29. Oktober 2010)

Mausoline schrieb:


> also wenn ich rechne ca. 13kg Bike und ca. 7kg Rucksack = ca. 20kg bei ca. 53kg Körpergewicht, dann kannst du dein 23kg Bock ruhig mal ein paar Meter hoch tragen.....meine Tragepassagen haben sich bisher auf jeden Fall gelohnt



Ich bleib lieber beim schieben.  Mir reichen schon die recht Sarkastischen Bemerkungen einiger Passanten - fahr doch hoch 
Klar mach das mal mit nem Reinrassigen Downhiller - die hab ich am liebsten 

Keine Ahnung wie schwer mein Rucksack ist, aber 10 + Kg auf jeden Fall + 23Kg Bike, 85Kg Körpergewicht und 105Kg Unlust das Giftgrüne Ding hochzutragen


----------



## Impact (29. Oktober 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Nette Kostprobe, die Treppe ist *richtig* lang (so eine habe ich hier leider noch nicht gefunden)
> Nebenbei: 23kg sind ein Argument, aber kein Hinderniss



Guck mal an S-Bahn Haltestellen (so war das bei mir im Video) oder am Besten gleich den HBF, Kirchen Vorplätze sind auch immer gut - und was wir immer gern in Essen machen ... für die es evtl. kennen "Berliner Platz" - dort oben auf der Brücke bei Ikea anfangen - über die Ampel - ab Treppen runter in die U-Bahn, quer über die unten liegende Einkaufspassage, noch ne Etage über Treppen runter brettern, dann dort quer rüber und dann wieder mit den Rolltreppen die quasi ein Lift simulieren kommst du auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch und kannst gleich weiter machen 
Sollte ich mal aufnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impact (29. Oktober 2010)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> nehme ich selbstverständlich als kompliment
> 
> nettes vid
> 
> @kilkenny ...wo viele Fichten stehen... du hast es gut!



Danke dir!


----------



## Gerd-Peter (29. Oktober 2010)

ellen_muenchen schrieb:


> @ gerd-peter: so schön die panoramabilder sind, ich finde es befremdlich, dass deine frau den helm immer nur am rucksack oder am lenker hat.



Hallo Ellen_München,

warum müssen eigentlich Dinge, bei denen Leute ihren ganz individuellen Spaß haben, oft mit absolut überflüssigen und oberlehrerhaften Kommentaren runtergemacht werden? Ich werde mich jetzt nicht weiter an deiner Kleingeistdiskussion beteiligen. Gehe bitte andere Leute belehren.


----------



## Impact (30. Oktober 2010)

Gerd-Peter schrieb:


> Hallo Ellen_München,
> 
> warum müssen eigentlich Dinge, bei denen Leute ihren ganz individuellen Spaß haben, oft mit absolut überflüssigen und oberlehrerhaften Kommentaren runtergemacht werden? Ich werde mich jetzt nicht weiter an deiner Kleingeistdiskussion beteiligen. Gehe bitte andere Leute belehren.




Ach komm egal, gibt da nix drauf..... manche müssen sich halt selbstdisqualifizierend mitteilen.

besser:

<sing> ... Voll gepackt mit tollen Sachen die das Biken schöner machen, hinein ins Bikepark feeling  ... </sing>


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (30. Oktober 2010)

Gerd-Peter schrieb:


> Hallo Ellen_München,
> 
> warum müssen eigentlich Dinge, bei denen Leute ihren ganz individuellen Spaß haben, oft mit absolut überflüssigen und oberlehrerhaften Kommentaren runtergemacht werden? Ich werde mich jetzt nicht weiter an deiner Kleingeistdiskussion beteiligen.


 
Keiner hat hier irgendjemanden "runtergemacht", sondern lediglich seine Meinung kund getan. 



> ...Gehe bitte andere Leute belehren.


 
DU befindest dich im LO


----------



## Fie (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich bezeichne Menschen - egal welchen Geschlechts - als dumm, die meinen: "Helm ist eine Frage des Prestige!"

Kann ich jetzt bitte noch ein paar Bilder sehen? Mir steht der Neid bei manchen Aufnahmen von euch Mädels, regelrecht in´s Gesicht gemeiselt!


----------



## blutbuche (30. Oktober 2010)

bilder , bilder !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bicicletta (30. Oktober 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> bilder , bilder !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



..sag ich doch!
ich hab keine.


----------



## blutbuche (30. Oktober 2010)

...ich auch grad niicht . erst morgen wieder


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Oktober 2010)

ja, wird Zeit für Foto! Ist zwar 2 (oder 3??) Wochen her, aber dieses WE ist leider nix mit Radeln, ich hab Schnupfen


----------



## Jennfa (30. Oktober 2010)

Keine Ahnung ob ich es hier schon hatte, aber damit es mit Bildern weitergeht  :


----------



## blutbuche (30. Oktober 2010)

....vom sommer ...


----------



## Impact (30. Oktober 2010)

So grade vom biken zurück und weils so schön war hab ich heute Morgen mal daran gedacht einen kleinen Treppen Fetisch am Essener HBF auszuleben.
U-Bahn am Berliner Platz war heute am frühen Abend leider noch zu voll. Kommt aber noch 

http://impact.alemanic.de/test/bike_movies/GOPR0340.mov


----------



## alet08 (30. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Stadtführung


----------



## Impact (30. Oktober 2010)

Die Stadtführung hab ich dir schon rausgeschnitten - denn ansonsten wär das Video um die 1,x GB


----------



## blutbuche (31. Oktober 2010)

...geile 20 grad !!!!


----------



## Mausoline (31. Oktober 2010)

beim Alleinfahren gibts nur Fotos vom Bike oder der Strecke 

hier die Zugabe zu http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7685980&postcount=1258
"Neue Wege braucht der Wald"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (1. November 2010)

Immer diese Raser!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. November 2010)

hihi


----------



## blutbuche (1. November 2010)

..... ich weiss, man sieht net viel...


----------



## Fie (7. November 2010)

Ist leider nur ein Standbild nach erfolgreicher Wasser- und Schlammschlacht geworden. Ich hatte einen nassen Popo und frag mich, wieso... Wasser lief auch mal wieder in die sch.... Schuhe! Man kann nicht erkennen, dass ich das ganze Gesicht voller Dreck hatte und meine Kleidung sah auch dementsprechend aus. Aber cool war´s trotzdem.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. November 2010)

da ist wohl erst mal Gartenschlauch angesagt


----------



## wildermarkus (7. November 2010)

Paßt glaub ich hier auch rein

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14909796"]Alpine Dreams on Vimeo[/ame]

Gruß


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. November 2010)

Schön. Aber wetten, dass ein Mann flotter runtergeballert wäre und Rockmusik-Unterlegung bekommen hätte?


----------



## Nuala (7. November 2010)

Schöne Bilder, aber die Musik ist furchtbar lähm...


----------



## Nuala (7. November 2010)

Wenn man beim Video die Musik ausmacht und beispielsweise durch diese ersetzt hier , dann wirkt das schon mal viel dynamischer... [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgtnJuCT2Ko&feature=related"]YouTube        - The Cat Empire: Beanie Song[/nomedia]
 oder hier das [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEEQu5O00Ew&feature=related"]YouTube        - Treehouse -- I'm From Barcelona[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (7. November 2010)

@ WilderMarkus

Schön gefilmt und toll gefahren! Ist die Fahrerin hier auch im LO aktiv?
Könnte sie bitte erklären wie sie mit dem Fully aus dem Stand das Hinterrad in den engen und ausgesetzten Kehren versetzt?
Das wäre klasse! Ich hatte mal einen Fred mit dieser Frage aufgemacht - leider keine Antwort bekommen. Schaffe das nur mit dem Hardtail, mit dem Fully verpufft Alles.
Entschuldigt das OT - aber das fiel mir bei dieser technisch versierten Fahrerin ein 
Grüße!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. November 2010)

Da muss man doch nicht runterknallen damit es spektakulär aussieht. Ich finde es so echt klasse. Technisch Top! 
Langsahm fahren ist manchmal schwieriger, als mit ausreichend Speed über alle Hinternisse hinwegzuballern.


----------



## barbarissima (7. November 2010)

Wow  Das Video ist so schön  
Und die Musik passt  Immerhin träumt sie das ja alles nur


----------



## Jennfa (7. November 2010)

Schön technisches Gelände ! Super Quali, Musik ist halt immer Geschmackssache.


----------



## blutbuche (7. November 2010)

@fie : du hast  , wie ich grad geseh´n hab , ne manitou splice im kona . wieviel federweg hat die denn und aknn man sie runtertraveln und locken ??? danke und gruss, die kati   p.s. gegen wasser im schuh und nasse füsse helfen selaskinz ganz prima !!


----------



## Fie (7. November 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> da ist wohl erst mal Gartenschlauch angesagt



Ich habe leider nur ne Gieskanne und ein Bürstchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @fie : du hast , wie ich grad geseh´n hab , ne manitou splice im kona . wieviel federweg hat die denn und aknn man sie runtertraveln und locken ??? danke und gruss, die kati p.s. gegen wasser im schuh und nasse füsse helfen selaskinz ganz prima !!


 
Kann ich nur bestätigen! Habe am Freitag die (noch angezogenen)  Schuhe mit dem Gartenschlauch gereinigt und die Füße waren hinterher immernoch trocken


----------



## Fie (7. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @fie : du hast  , wie ich grad geseh´n hab , ne manitou splice im kona . wieviel federweg hat die denn und aknn man sie runtertraveln und locken ??? danke und gruss, die kati   p.s. gegen wasser im schuh und nasse füsse helfen selaskinz ganz prima !!



Nabend 

130mm, kann man verstellen, aber nicht locken. Sie bräuchte dringends einen Service! Die Härte läßt sich nicht mehr einstellen.

Selaskinz? Ich wäre froh, wenn ich endlich mal eine wasserdichte Jacke hätte... Nasse Füße finde ich da lange nicht so schlimm. Aber danke dir!


----------



## Fie (7. November 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen! Habe am Freitag die (noch angezogenen)  Schuhe mit dem Gartenschlauch gereinigt und die Füße waren hinterher immernoch trocken



Okay, aber ein Paar kostet dann mal schnell 50
Kann man wasserdichte Socken waschen?


----------



## blutbuche (7. November 2010)

..... manchmal gibts sie bei globetrotter für 30 .... teuer , find´ich auch - ABER : hab meine schon fast 5 !!! jahre und sie sind noch super !!!! lohnt sich echt !


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. November 2010)

Gut zu wissen, das die so lange halten. Habe meine erst seit der Eurobike dieses Jahr und habe 35â¬ (zum Feierabend, weil wir 2 Paar genommen haben) dafÃ¼r gelÃ¶hnt.


----------



## Jennfa (7. November 2010)

Die sind bei mir für diesen Winter auch eingeplant . Man hört ja nur Gutes! Bin gespannt!


----------



## Impact (7. November 2010)

So, wie den Ladies mit gewissen Treppen Fetisch versprochen, habe ich vor drei Stunden mal am Berliner Platz in Essen einiges bis in die U-Bahn abgefilmt.
U-Bahn auf zwei Räder in Essen fahren mal anders! 
Wer Lust hat am U-Bahn Flashmob teilzunehmen, bitte melden! 

http://impact.alemanic.de/test/bike_movies/GOPR0529.MP4


----------



## berkel (7. November 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Schön. Aber wetten, dass ein Mann flotter runtergeballert wäre und Rockmusik-Unterlegung bekommen hätte?


Also ich finde das Video sehr stimmig mit der Musik, auch als Mann. Eine schnelle Rockmusik fände ich unpassend.
Ich denke nicht dass da ein (sehr gut fahrender) Mann wesentlich schneller gefahren wäre. Das ist nicht die Umgebung zum Runterballern.



Votec Tox schrieb:


> @ WilderMarkus
> 
> Schön gefilmt und toll gefahren! Ist die Fahrerin hier auch im LO aktiv?
> Könnte sie bitte erklären wie sie mit dem Fully aus dem Stand das Hinterrad in den engen und ausgesetzten Kehren versetzt?
> ...


Normal bringt man zum Versetzen den Schwerpunkt über die Vorderradachse. Im Stand muss man dazu je nach Steilheit des Geländes Schwung mit dem Oberkörper holen und sich nach vorne lehnen, je flacher desto mehr. Zusätzlich kann man die Beine anziehen. Wenn es sehr steil ist arbeite ich fast nur aus den Beinen um nicht an/über den Kippunkt zu kommen. Man kann zur Unterstützung auch den Lenker nach vorne drücken.
Ich weiß nicht was du für ein Fully fährst, da kommt es auch auf die Geometrie und Federweg an. Mit meinem Big Bike fällt es mir z.B. in der Ebene auch sehr schwer weil die Federung hinten tief im Federweg sitzt und die Vorderradachse durch den flachen Lenkwinkel sehr weit vorne ist. Da muss man dann mit viel Schwung und Kraft arbeiten.


----------



## TiniTurbine (8. November 2010)

@Impact: Erst ist mir ganz schlecht geworden von dem gewackel, aber echt sehr cooles Treppenvideo....vor allem der Typ mit dem Hund.
Und gut, dass du sich so ätzende Mucke druntergelegt hast....


----------



## Impact (8. November 2010)

Hab das einfach mal so unbearbeitet hochgeschoben.... Hab gestern offiziell das Sommer und Herbstfilmen abgeschlossen und werde mich nun in den nächsten Wochen daran machen, eine Menge Trailer zu produzieren.
Tja Musik hätt ich schon aber war gestern nachdem ich den Wecker auf 6 gestellt habe, 10,5 Stunden auf dem Hometrail und noch mal knappe 1,5 Stunden in der Stadt Treppen fahren zu faul und platt 
Mea Culpa! ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (8. November 2010)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Paßt glaub ich hier auch rein
> 
> Alpine Dreams on Vimeo


Nein


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. November 2010)

@ wildermarkus: Superschönes Video, Musik passt auch! 
@ Votec Tox: Schau mal im Fahrtechnikforum, da gibt´s einen super Thread zum "Hinterrad versetzen" mit allem pipapo. 
Um das aber in so einem Gelände hinzubekommen, muss man die Technik schon sehr gut drauf haben.


----------



## wildermarkus (8. November 2010)

@ berkel  Danke schön!!
@ 4 mate  Entspann dich!


Gruß


----------



## Votec Tox (9. November 2010)

berkel schrieb:


> Normal bringt man zum Versetzen den Schwerpunkt über die Vorderradachse. Im Stand muss man dazu je nach Steilheit des Geländes Schwung mit dem Oberkörper holen und sich nach vorne lehnen, je flacher desto mehr. Zusätzlich kann man die Beine anziehen. Wenn es sehr steil ist arbeite ich fast nur aus den Beinen um nicht an/über den Kippunkt zu kommen. Man kann zur Unterstützung auch den Lenker nach vorne drücken.
> Ich weiß nicht was du für ein Fully fährst, da kommt es auch auf die Geometrie und Federweg an. Mit meinem Big Bike fällt es mir z.B. in der Ebene auch sehr schwer weil die Federung hinten tief im Federweg sitzt und die Vorderradachse durch den flachen Lenkwinkel sehr weit vorne ist. Da muss man dann mit viel Schwung und Kraft arbeiten.



Merci für die Erklärung! Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht, da ich es immerst in der Ebene aus dem Stand geübt habe, klappte es wohl mit dem Hardtail aber nie mit dem weich eingestellten Bionicon Supershuttle. Habe dann mal Deine Beschreibung übertrieben ausgeführt, denke, daß ich den Bewegungsablauf zu "minimalistisch" mache, die Kraft, der Impuls - wie auch immer - reicht in der Ebene fürs "Fluffi-Fully" (noch) nicht aus. Also weiter üben 
Grüße!


----------



## schneller Emil (11. November 2010)

bin mal so frech und betreibe querposting...

meine bessere Hälfte und ich (die eben nicht ganz so gute) beim biken:


----------



## HiFi XS (11. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @fie : du hast  , wie ich grad geseh´n hab , ne manitou splice im kona . wieviel federweg hat die denn und aknn man sie runtertraveln und locken ??? danke und gruss, die kati   p.s. gegen wasser im schuh und nasse füsse helfen selaskinz ganz prima !!





turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen! Habe am Freitag die (noch angezogenen)  Schuhe mit dem Gartenschlauch gereinigt und die Füße waren hinterher immernoch trocken



Ja! SealSkinz  Kann ich auch empfehlen!


----------



## bicicletta (11. November 2010)

@schneller Emil: schön


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (11. November 2010)

Sabber


----------



## TiniTurbine (12. November 2010)

geil! Die nicht ganz so gute Hälfte.... muss ich mir merken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (12. November 2010)

Zermatt, Dolomiten auf die Urlaubswunschliste. Jetzt muss der Mann nur noch den Umgang mit der Kamera lernen. Seit Jahren wünsche ich mir schöne Fahrbilder, aber der kriegt das irgendwie nicht hin.


----------



## bicicletta (12. November 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Zermatt, Dolomiten auf die Urlaubswunschliste. Jetzt muss der Mann nur noch den Umgang mit der Kamera lernen. Seit Jahren wünsche ich mir schöne Fahrbilder, aber der kriegt das irgendwie nicht hin.



..das kenne ich!!!
warum können die das bloß nicht??


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. November 2010)

Keine Ahnung warum, entweder ist man ein Pünktchen am Horizont, schon vorbei oder die Aufnahme ist so dunkel, dass man nix erkennen kann.


----------



## bicicletta (12. November 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum, entweder ist man ein Pünktchen am Horizont, schon vorbei oder die Aufnahme ist so dunkel, dass man nix erkennen kann.




genau!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blutbuche (12. November 2010)

..kenn´ich auch ... gute fahrbilder sind echt schwierig ....


----------



## Impact (12. November 2010)

Schönes Video!

Zermatt, Dolomiten... *notiert*

Aber zu den Aufnahmen hier muss ich mal intervenierend eingreifen... ich glaube nicht das es an uns Kerlen liegt. 
Selbst mit einer GoPro HD bin ich stetig am kämpfen. Du stehst da und für dich ist es noch hell genug. Allerdings für die Cam nicht. Das hängt weniger damit zusammen das du irgendwo im Busch stehst, als mehr mit der Tatsache das solche Video Kameras oder noch schlimmer kleine Pixelschubser halt einen zu kleinen Sensor haben die u.a. nur dann ihre volle Blüte entfalten, wenn genug Lichteinfall in die Linse vorhanden ist.

Hinzu kommt noch das man ja immer am Trail steht und sagt nun zuck ich das Teil und nehm das jetzt auf, dabei ist der Table oder der Drop oder gar derjenige der grade action macht nicht eben mal so zu positionieren wie man es eben aufgrund des Lichteinfalls (Sonnenlicht in Kombination Wolken/ Bäume) bräuchte. Ein Stück Berg würde ich hin und wieder auch gern von Links nach Rechts verschieben 

So passiert es dann das ich wieder Heim komme und feststellen muss dass das Video nicht verwertbar ist. Oft geschehen, deshalb mache ich manche kritischen Aufnahmen 2-3x 

Ein kann ich dann aber nicht empfehlen... Laut und fröhlich zu sagen... "so, Sommer und Herbst Season zwecks Videoaufnahmen beendet". Dann aber feststellt das man nun knapp 6 Monaten, über 600 items | 57,6GB an HD Video Material auf der Platte hat, wo ich ein review machen muss um zu schaun was ich für die Produktion sämtlicher Trailer verwenden kann oder eben nicht. <- Das sind wir Kerle - alles auf die Lange Bank schieben und später heulen 

Nur ein kleiner Auszug:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (12. November 2010)

Gopro? Sie können schon, wenn sich Mühe geben.


----------



## Impact (12. November 2010)

Mache mehr Videos mit der GoPro HD - seltenst Fotos. Aber bei leichter Dämmerung oder Dunkelheit werden die Videos recht schnell unbrauchbar.
Für Fotos nehm ich dann doch lieber die Nikon D90 mit evtl. großem Stativ  Den Unterschied merkt man dann doch recht schnell (das eine ist halt eine Video und das andere eine Foto Kamera (Bilder downsized)):


----------



## blutbuche (14. November 2010)

...die sind doch gut !!!!


----------



## blutbuche (14. November 2010)

...sooo, sonne ausgenutzt "" 20 grad !! kurze hose und viel matsch . super . grüsse, kati


----------



## Impact (14. November 2010)

Danke 

Hast du ein Glück. Hier hab ich seit über nem Monat keine wirkliche Sonne mehr gesehen. Mehr Regen. Bin grade daran den festen Schlamm der letzten Wochen vom Bike zu bekommen. Hofe das der Regen Morgen eine Pause gibt und ich mal gas geben kann.
War schon ne Woche nimmer und werde langsam hibbelig


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. November 2010)

Sonne, warm, neues Radl, herrlich!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (14. November 2010)

Wow habt ihr ein Glück mit dem Wetter.
Schöne Herbstbilder. 

Kalt isses hier auch nicht aber seit heut Mittag wieder nass.


----------



## barbarissima (14. November 2010)

Habe das Wetter auch noch mal in vollen Zügen genießen können 

 Aber es wurde doch ziemlich schnell dunkel


----------



## missmarple (15. November 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Sonne, warm, neues Radl, herrlich!



Was ist das denn für ein Modell von 5.10???

Danke und Grüße.


----------



## blutbuche (15. November 2010)

@bärbel : .. hast du keine angst , was ins auge zu kriegen(matsch , steinchen ...) ??? greez , kati


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (15. November 2010)

Normal schon, aber wenn das Licht nicht mehr so dolle ist, dann habe ich mehr Angst, einen Stein oder ein Schlammloch zu übersehen  Die Brille ist nicht so der Bringer, wenn es dunkel wird


----------



## barbarissima (15. November 2010)

*@Frau Rauscher*
Da hast du dein schönes Radl ja noch gerade rechtzeitig zum schönen Wetter gekriegt


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. November 2010)

@Bärbel:  Ja, vielleicht wird es ja zum Wochenende wieder schön... heute hat es jedenfalls nur einmal geregnet 

@missmarple: das ist der Freerider, Farbe zebra (glaub ich)


----------



## blutbuche (15. November 2010)

@ja , mit normaler brille is doof . hab mir eine mit klarsicht gläsern von birdz geholt - super bei dunkelheit und nebel !!! grüsse, k.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. November 2010)

ja, im Winter habe ich auch Klarglas... ohne Brille kann ich nicht fahren, dann fängt mein Tränenkanal wieder an zu zicken...


----------



## Female (16. November 2010)

Unscharf, dafür mit mehr Federweg als sonst.


----------



## missmarple (16. November 2010)

@Frau Rauscher: danke!


----------



## mangolassi (18. November 2010)

@Female
Schöne Gabel
Bei mir geht der Trend andersrum, 2 cm weniger Federweg, hoffentlich bald im Einsatz und fotografisch festgehalten


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (3. Dezember 2010)

Heute beim WP Punkte sammeln irgendwo bei Alfeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (4. Dezember 2010)

Heute haben wir mal wieder eine schöne Runde gedreht. Es war eisig kalt und der Wind tat sein übriges.


----------



## lacoccoina (5. Dezember 2010)

Ein sehr seltenes Exemplar - meistens bin ich hinter der Kamera...


----------



## blutbuche (17. Dezember 2010)

.... mit dem frosch im schnee spielen


----------



## MissQuax (18. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> .... mit dem frosch im schnee spielen



Dito!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Dezember 2010)




----------



## blutbuche (18. Dezember 2010)

hihi - lauter frösche    
@miss q. : is dein sattel immer so weit nach vorn geneigt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (18. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> hihi - lauter frösche
> @miss q. : is dein sattel immer so weit nach vorn geneigt ...




War genau meine Frage! 


und  @ Frau Rauscher    tief, der Schnee


----------



## MissQuax (19. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> hihi - lauter frösche
> @miss q. : is dein sattel immer so weit nach vorn geneigt ...



Nö, nur bei diesem Sattel, auf dem kann ich anders nicht länger als eine Viertelstunde sitzen (wird im Frühjahr auch ersetzt). Meine anderen Sättel fahre ich annähernd waagerecht.


----------



## ceraphineraven (22. Dezember 2010)

so Mädels...hier mal mein Baby, welches nun nach 6 Jahren in Rente geschickt wurde 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ceraphineraven (22. Dezember 2010)

dann hier mal mein ganz ganz kleines 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ceraphineraven (22. Dezember 2010)

und nun mal mein ganz ganz neues...hat seine erste Saisom gerade hinter sich und freut sich aufs nächste Jahr 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ceraphineraven (22. Dezember 2010)

ach naja und weils so schön ist, mal ein Aktionsbild!!! 





[/URL][/IMG]

ach ich kann die neue Saison gar nicht mehr abwarten...seit ihrauch so hibbelig wie ich ????
Wobei ja auch biken im schnee superviel spaß macht


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Dezember 2010)

schickes Trek, schicke Bommelmütze 

He, gestern war doch der kürzeste Tag, es geht wieder aufwärts, Richtung Frühling!!!


----------



## Principiante (22. Dezember 2010)

Jeep!
Schnee macht Spaß!


----------



## Deleted168745 (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Ladies, wünsche Euch allen hier im Forum besinnliche Feiertage und kommt gut in 2011 an! 
Ride.on.


----------



## blutbuche (23. Dezember 2010)

hey, kenny !!!! dir - und allen anderen ladies - mit wenigen ausnahmen ... - auch ein tolles fest und viel ruhe und zeit zum biken !! lasst euch verwöhnen und b schenken  !!!!! auf ein gutes 2011 !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (23. Dezember 2010)

da schließe ich mich doch gleich an!

Allen (ohne Ausnahme) ein frohes Fest mit leckerem Essen und vielen Geschenken!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (23. Dezember 2010)

Von mir auch an Alle ein schönes Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## MelleD (23. Dezember 2010)

*mitmach*

Wünsche allen frohe Feiertage und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Principiante (23. Dezember 2010)

ich auch:

Frohe Weihnachten Euch allen!







LG, Principiante!


----------



## murmel04 (23. Dezember 2010)

ja und vor mir auch.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. Dezember 2010)

Ho, Ho, Ho   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Frohe Weihnachten euch allen!


----------



## Honigblume (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche euch allen ebenfalls ein frohes Weihnachtsfest


----------



## barbarissima (24. Dezember 2010)

*

 Fröhliche Weihnachten 

*
*Außerdem wünsche ich euch viel Spaß, leckeres Essen und schöne Geschenke 

*


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Dezember 2010)

na hier wird mal ein Thread zweckentfremdet 
Aber dann wünsche ich euch allen auch mal schöne Tage, ein bisschen Erholung und nette Geschenke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (24. Dezember 2010)

Schöne, stressfreie Weihnachtstage und einen guten Start ins Jahr 2011!


----------



## Cristina (24. Dezember 2010)

*Fröhliche Feiertage* auch von mir

LG Cristina


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Dezember 2010)

Heute erst wieder online!

Allen noch ein paar schöne Festtage und lecker Essen.
Killt die Gans...

Trinkt ein lecker Weinsche oder Biersche 

Und fallt entspannt auf die Couch


----------



## blutbuche (25. Dezember 2010)

...... und  jetzt sauerbraten mit klössen und rotkraut ..


----------



## mangolassi (11. Januar 2011)

Noch 8 Monate bis zum Urlaub


----------



## Jennfa (11. Januar 2011)

Ich weine mit dir ...bei mir dauert es auch noch viel zu lange! Schickes Bild !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (11. Januar 2011)

@mango :. ja , tolles bild !!!!!!! mein "urlaub" mit bike dauert auch noch bis juni .... sardinien ist wohl erst nächstes jahr  dran ... mal schau´n ...


----------



## mangolassi (11. Januar 2011)

Danke.
Zum Glück gibt's Samstagnachmittags-Micro-Urlaube. Ich habe mir Whistler in den Kopf gesetzt.


----------



## scylla (11. Januar 2011)

Whistler  *träum* 

Nimmst mich mit?


----------



## mangolassi (12. Januar 2011)

Klar doch, dann fahren wir Mädels meinem Freund um die Ohren. Nur im Wohnmobil wollen wir lieber unter uns sein


----------



## Female (7. Februar 2011)

Schön wars, warm wars, staubig wars.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Februar 2011)

Der Neid sei dir gewiss! ;-) Du hast´s echt gut, unsereine freut sich schon, wenn sie im April ins Vinschgau darf mit der Hoffnung auf paar (trailige) Höhenmeter.


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2011)

Neid!

Da freut man sich ganz bescheiden über ein paar Plusgrade und ein wenig Sonnenschein in der Heimat... aber diese Berge noch dazu  Das wäre ein Traum!


----------



## Female (7. Februar 2011)

Und hier noch Rad mit Fahrerin. Nicht dass man noch denkt, ich hätte das Rad nur zum fotographieren hoch getreten.


----------



## barbarissima (7. Februar 2011)

Das letzte Bild gefällt mir am besten 
Wo ist das?


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Februar 2011)

Female schrieb:


> Und hier noch Rad mit Fahrerin. Nicht dass man noch denkt, ich hätte das Rad nur zum fotographieren hoch getreten.



Sieht toll aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (10. Februar 2011)

Tolle Bilder vom Intense, obwohl ich momentan lieber mehr Schnee zum Skifahren hätte!

Hier mal Photos von Gestern am Bodensee:
Eine Ruine am Untersee/Seerhein:







Auf der Schweizer Seite mit Blick auf die Höri:






Und eine 1/10tel Sek. später bin ich abgestiegen 





Grüße!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Februar 2011)

unfreiwillig? ;-)


----------



## MelleD (11. Februar 2011)

Schöne Gegend, schöne Bilder.
Ich werde immer neidisch, wenn ich sowat sehe.


----------



## Votec Tox (11. Februar 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> unfreiwillig? ;-)


Kurz vorm unfreiwilligen Abgang auf dem glitschigen Untergrund das freiwillige Anhalten vorgezogen 
Sobald es trocken ist, nochmals versuchen - üben, üben, üben muß ich!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Februar 2011)

Hast recht, feuchtes Holz ist fies.
@ Melle: Wieso, wo ist den Dülmen? Habt ich keine netten Hügel?


----------



## MelleD (12. Februar 2011)

Dülmen liegt im Münsterland, zwischen dem Ruhrgebiet und Münster, Flachland pur.
Borkenberge sind hier in der Nähe, Halden auch, aber so Alpen und Voralpen ist da noch was anderes


----------



## Principiante (12. Februar 2011)

...heute war es wirklich schön in Berlin, zwar kalt 2°, aber volle Sonne, blauer Himmel... 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Stinkewutz (14. Februar 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder vom Intense, obwohl ich momentan lieber mehr Schnee zum Skifahren hätte!
> 
> Hier mal Photos von Gestern am Bodensee:
> Eine Ruine am Untersee/Seerhein:
> ...


Jetzt?!Wost blos noch runterholpern musst!!fg


----------



## HiFi XS (14. Februar 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Kurz vorm unfreiwilligen Abgang auf dem glitschigen Untergrund das freiwillige Anhalten vorgezogen
> Sobald es trocken ist, nochmals versuchen - üben, üben, üben muß ich!





Votec Tox schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder vom Intense, obwohl ich momentan lieber mehr Schnee zum Skifahren hätte!
> 
> Hier mal Photos von Gestern am Bodensee:
> Eine Ruine am Untersee/Seerhein:
> ...



Kann gut glauben, dass da geübt werden muss - die 'Treppe' sieht sehr steil und anspruchvoll aus!

@Principiante - schönes Bild vom Ghost! Schönes Wetter hast du erwischt! Der Himmel war Samstag so tiefblau! Kaum zu glauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stinkewutz (15. Februar 2011)

Stinkewutz schrieb:


> Jetzt?!Wost blos noch runterholpern musst!!fg


 Na und so schlecht bisch ja dann au ned,wennst sogar noch afd Uhr schaun kanst!!


----------



## Fie (20. Februar 2011)

Ob die Reifen wissen, wie anstrend das ist, so zu fahren? Was für eine Schlammschlacht und schon wieder ist mir ein Nackter begegnet und der war mal so eklig... :kotz:

bissele groß die Bilder, aber man soll ja auch was erkennen


----------



## Mausoline (20. Februar 2011)

@fie
fährst du durchs fkk-gelände 

das mit den reifen ging mir letztes WoE genauso, aber die Klamotten haben auch so ähnlch ausgesehen.

...und gute Besserung


----------



## Fie (20. Februar 2011)

Ich hab ja nix gegen Schwule, aber, gegen Strichertreffen am Baggersee, wo viele an schönem Wetter auch mit ihren Kindern entlang gehen, weil es dort einfach schön ist und dann auf solche Menschen treffen, genau entlang an diesen Wegen und sich einen runterholen. Das ist kein Witz!! Ist mir jetzt schon das zweite Mal passiert! Ich hätte diesem Typ locker einen Tritt beim Vorbeifahren geben können, dass er vornüber in den See kippt  Mein Schuhwerk war mir dafür aber zu schade! Und ja, ist ein FKK Abschnitt dabei, aber man kann es auch übertreiben.
Wie nennt man eine Straße voll von nackten Männern? Eine SACKgasse!!!

Danke, für die Wünsche!


----------



## 1000grad (20. Februar 2011)

ich war auch endlich mal wieder unterwegs


----------



## cantankerous (20. Februar 2011)

Sonntags beim Spielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (20. Februar 2011)

...schönes Bild!


----------



## zena (20. Februar 2011)

an eins der letzten Wochenenden in der Pfalz...
ein Hauch von Frühling und pupstrockene Trail


----------



## Principiante (21. Februar 2011)

...bin voll neidisch...


----------



## TiniTurbine (21. Februar 2011)

zena schrieb:


> an eins der letzten Wochenenden in der Pfalz...
> ein Hauch von Frühling und pupstrockene Trail




super: Mit Publikum. Ham se ne La-Ola gemacht, als du unten warst?


----------



## blutbuche (21. Februar 2011)

@fie : sackgasse  ..
heute eine frostige tour bei minus 7grad ... war trotzdem schön !


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Februar 2011)

Uuups.


----------



## MissQuax (21. Februar 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Uuups.





*Petze(r)! *


----------



## Stinkewutz (22. Februar 2011)

zena schrieb:


> an eins der letzten Wochenenden in der Pfalz...
> ein Hauch von Frühling und pupstrockene Trail


 So schicke spassige Abfahrten hat bei uns leider nix.Wo issn des?Und an Zaungästen mangelts auch!!


----------



## ceraphineraven (23. Februar 2011)

Hey Mädels, schöne Bilder sind trotz Winter entstanden... ich hab hier noch was schönes für euch, für die neue Bikesaison 

"Mountainbike unser in der Garage,
 geheiligt werde dein Name,
 dein Backflip komme,
 dein Superman geschehe,
 wie am Double so am Wallride.
 Unseren täglichen Kick gib uns heute,
 und vergib uns unseren Sturz.
 Denn auch wir verarzten Andere.
 Und führe uns nicht in die Versuchung,
 sondern erlöse und von den Trekkingrädern.
 Denn dein ist der Downhill
 und Dirt
 und Freeride
 in Ewigkeit
 MOUNTAINBIKE!!!!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (24. Februar 2011)

Ar...kalt in Berlin, aber traumhaftes Wetter!
Nur nicht stehen bleiben, lautete die Devise...

















[/URL][/IMG]


    brrr.....


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Februar 2011)

Sah auf den ersten Blick wir irgendein heidnisches Ritual aus. Als ob Du die Sonne um baldigen Frühling anbetest und dafür Deine Bike im See opferst


----------



## dandylion (24. Februar 2011)

Der Odenwald lockt auch im Winter... Hier in der Nähe von Schriesheim. Im Sommer auch das Katzenklo genannt...


----------



## Principiante (24. Februar 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Sah auf den ersten Blick wir irgendein heidnisches Ritual aus. Als ob Du die Sonne um baldigen Frühling anbetest und dafür Deine Bike im See opferst





Neee..., mein Bike  wird nie geopfert, da würde ich eher einen doppel Winter machen...

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Nuala (27. Februar 2011)

Unterwegs mit Cpt. Puffel


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Februar 2011)

so soll das sein, zur ersten Ausfahrt gleich den Fotografen mitgenommen


----------



## Nuala (27. Februar 2011)

Ja, totaler Luxus. Die Sportografen hatten einen Workshop und haben uns eingeladen "zu modeln". Wäre aber schon toll gewesen, wenn die Bremsen schon eingebremst gewesen wären, so ich bin noch sehr unsicher über den Jazztrail geeiert


----------



## blutbuche (27. Februar 2011)

@nuala : ... gartuliere zum neuen bike - sieht gut aus !! gr. S oder M ? 
und die bilder sind echt top !!!!


----------



## Nuala (27. Februar 2011)

Größe S, bin ein Zwerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (27. Februar 2011)

Glückwunsch zum Radl und zu den Fotos !


----------



## blutbuche (27. Februar 2011)

so schöne bilder hätt´ich mal gerne ...


----------



## Nuala (27. Februar 2011)

ja, das ist der vorteil, wenn die sportografen mit-radler sind


----------



## blutbuche (6. März 2011)

.....bei kälte - aber viel sonne - schöne tour gemacht . leider war an den "netten" plätzen der akku alle .... gruss und schönen sonntag noch , kati


----------



## Female (7. März 2011)




----------



## Deleted168745 (7. März 2011)

Da ich ja nicht darf, momentan...arbeite ich halt an der Nachwuchsförderungich hoffe das gilt doch "als Lady im Einsatz" 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (7. März 2011)

Das ist ja lässig! Deine Tochter? Gratuliere, früh übt sich


----------



## blutbuche (7. März 2011)

die is ja echt gut drauf !!! .)


----------



## Schnitte (7. März 2011)

die Sonne lockte und so wurde es endlich mal wieder Zeit zum fahren


----------



## Deleted168745 (7. März 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Das ist ja lässig! Deine Tochter? Gratuliere, früh übt sich



ja dieses Wesen hab ich gemacht - hab mir sogar Mühe gegeben
Danke.





blutbuche schrieb:


> die is ja echt gut drauf !!! .)



danke kati, werds ausrichten


----------



## Principiante (8. März 2011)

voll niedlich!
Pass bloß auf, in zwei Jahren fährt sie Dir weg... und in sechs Jahren fährt sie Dir mit _Deinem_ Bike weg...


----------



## Martina H. (8. März 2011)

... und das geht schneller als man denkt


----------



## blutbuche (8. März 2011)

sonne genutzt !!! geiles wetter !!! 
@schnitte : tolles bike , super bilder !
grüsse, k.


----------



## desmofun (8. März 2011)

...leider  nur 2010....

Aktuelles bisher nicht fotogen erfasst...   ;-)

Schnuggel.......dieses Jahr biste mit dabei.....


----------



## chayenne06 (8. März 2011)

heute bei schönen sonnigen 13 Grad in Rosenheim am Inndamm


----------



## lucie (8. März 2011)

...auf'm Holzweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (8. März 2011)

...da war´n ja heut´viele unterwegs 
@mausezahn : ..ach , ihr könnt´lauter so sachen ,. die ich net kann - muss der frog dann alleine machen ...


----------



## Silvermoon (8. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...da war´n ja heut´viele unterwegs




Jaaaaaaaaa, ich auch! Ungefähr so 



Wetter war ja auch  und wenn man, wie ich, noch um 12.00 Uhr Feierabend hatte, dann ist das doch noch um so schöner


----------



## Schnitte (8. März 2011)

@desmofun
tolle bilder...das Zweite Bild zeigt mein Jahresziel 2011


----------



## desmofun (9. März 2011)

@ Schnitte

und mein Jahresziel 2011 ist 1 m höher.....falls ich nicht wieder bei Null anfange  ....nach dem ersten Mal fragst dich wo das Problem war....


@ Kati

Das Moto macht das auch allein...und das Perp erst recht....wenn ich es in die Luft krieg...


----------



## blutbuche (9. März 2011)

rübi , ruf´ma durch - bin jetzt da !


----------



## powermac (9. März 2011)

@lucie

Die Location kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, ist das zufällig in der "Heide"?

Gruß

Power


----------



## Martina H. (14. März 2011)

Gestern beim Spaßhaben 

Turbo, ich bin mal so frei:









... und hier mal eins mit Seltenheitswert 





@ Hifi: schau genau hin


----------



## Female (14. März 2011)




----------



## missmarple (14. März 2011)

@Female:  wie immer mit hohem Fernwehfaktor.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (14. März 2011)

@Female:






...schön!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Female (15. März 2011)

Neulich hab ich was Buntes im Wald getroffen. ;-)


----------



## HiFi XS (15. März 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Gestern beim Spaßhaben
> 
> Turbo, ich bin mal so frei:
> 
> ...


Martina,was soll ich genau sehen? Ah, ich weiss - alles was ich vermisst habe!  Deiner Wurzelnritt sieht gut aus.  Das nächste mal bin ich dabei - hoffe ich.


----------



## Senshisan (15. März 2011)

lucie schrieb:


> ...auf'm Holzweg


aaahh sieht das geil aus, will auch 
stattdessen sitze ich hier auffer arbeit und muss noch bis 18 uhr schaffen


----------



## Martina H. (15. März 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Das nächste mal bin ich dabei - hoffe ich.



Klar


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. März 2011)

puuh da bin ich echt neidisch bei euren tollen Trails und eurem technischem Geschick  
Hoffe dass ich an den Punkt auch mal komme...aber erstma Koniditon trainieren und Wege erkunden 
PS: und jemanden finden der mitfährt und mich auch mal knipst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatü (15. März 2011)

@female
das bunte gefällt mir.
wie breit ist der Lenker?


----------



## Female (15. März 2011)

Tatü schrieb:


> @female
> das bunte gefällt mir.
> wie breit ist der Lenker?



Da musst du mangolassi fragen, ich stand für einmal hinter der Kamera.


----------



## Nuala (15. März 2011)

Oooh, das würde mich auch interessieren, ich fühle mich nämlich mit meinem 76cm Lenker und dem flachen Lenkwinkel wie ein aufgespannter Schirm und bekomme irgendwie keine Körperspannung aufgebaut...


----------



## mangolassi (15. März 2011)

78 cm, hab mich eigentlich gleich wohl gefühlt damit und erst einen Baum gestreift Den habe ich aber auch mit 68 cm schon mal erwischt.
@female: danke für's erste bunte Foto


----------



## Nuala (16. März 2011)

mir schlägt jetzt häufiger das vorderrad weg, wenn ich über schrägliegende wurzeln fahre, das ist mit dem enduro nie passiert, das hatte aber auch nicht so einen flachen lenkwinkel (ich weiß, dass eigentlich die stabilität mit dem breiten lenker und dem flachenwinkel viel besser sein sollte). mit steilstücken habe ich dagegen keine probleme. na ja, vielleicht muss ich mich einfach an das neue rad gewöhnen...


----------



## mangolassi (16. März 2011)

Könnte es sein, dass das Cockpit insgesamt höher ist und du dadurch weniger Druck auf dem Vorderrad hast? Nur so'ne Idee, ich weiss schon , dass ich eine Flaches-Cockpit-Extremistin bin.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. März 2011)

@Martina: Gute Bildauswahl  Freue mich schon auf unsere nächste gemeinsahme Runde, dann hoffentlich mit HIFI!


----------



## Nuala (17. März 2011)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Könnte es sein, dass das Cockpit insgesamt höher ist und du dadurch weniger Druck auf dem Vorderrad hast? Nur so'ne Idee, ich weiss schon , dass ich eine Flaches-Cockpit-Extremistin bin.



So, Problem ist erkannt und wird nun "wegtraininiert"... ich verlagere anscheinend mein Gewicht zu weit nach hinten. Ich muss meinen Oberkörper noch ein gutes Stückchen weiter in Richtung Lenker bringen damit ich mehr Druck vorne drauf habe.


----------



## mystik-1 (17. März 2011)

lucie schrieb:


>



Neid!

Seit ich Nachwuchs produziert habe^^, bin ich ein richtiger Angsthase geworden. Da würde ich nicht runterfahren


----------



## mangolassi (21. März 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. März 2011)

@mangolassi: 
Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal wieder das Weitwinkel mitnehmen 


Hier meine Angsttreppe, die ich mittlerweile einfach "mitnehme" auf dem Heimweg vom Büro z.B.


----------



## chayenne06 (21. März 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal wieder das Weitwinkel mitnehmen
> 
> 
> Hier meine Angsttreppe, die ich mittlerweile einfach "mitnehme" auf dem Heimweg vom Büro z.B.




cooles pic!! gefällt mir


----------



## MissQuax (21. März 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Hier meine Angsttreppe, die ich mittlerweile einfach "mitnehme" auf dem Heimweg vom Büro z.B.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. März 2011)

oh danke  
Die Fotoausbeute gestern war nicht so gut: meine Kamera, ich und der andere Fotograf haben sich noch nicht so ans neue Objektiv gewöhnt 
Wir üben weiter


----------



## chayenne06 (21. März 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> oh danke
> Die Fotoausbeute gestern war nicht so gut: meine Kamera, ich und der andere Fotograf haben sich noch nicht so ans neue Objektiv gewöhnt
> Wir üben weiter



na ich finds super! wenigstens hast du jemanden der dich fotografiert 
solche fotos bekomme ich nie, oder kann keine machen... wenn nur panorama fotos... da fehlt mir einfach jemand, schnief,


----------



## mangolassi (21. März 2011)

> Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal wieder das Weitwinkel mitnehmen


Mit dem muss man allerdings auch üben, sonst kommen solche Geisterbilder raus:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/858158


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. März 2011)

das hat doch was


----------



## mangolassi (21. März 2011)

Ja, wenn es so geplant gewesen wäre, hätte ich dafür 30mal hochschieben müssen


----------



## Deleted168745 (21. März 2011)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Ja, wenn es so geplant gewesen wäre, hätte ich dafür 30mal hochschioeben müssen


hör mir auf mit hochschieben! hört mir auf mit Multimedia ich wollte das erste mal Versuchen nen kleines Filmchen von nem flowigen Hometrail zu machen; So, Kamera aufstellen, hochschieben, losfahren, reintreten..; Kamera weitertragen, Kamera aufstellen, hochschieben, losfahren, reintreten...das ganze 4 Std lang...für wahrscheinlich grad mal paar Hundert Meter abfahrt.... das Problem: Computer machen mich wahnsinnig..und Videoschneiden noch mehr..un etz hab ich keinen Bock mehr..beisse in die Tastatur...und schwöre: so nen Käse mach ich netmehr...in der Zeit kann ich den Trail ja 20mal fahren..und sowieso und überhaupt und  ---> Flasche Wein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatü (22. März 2011)

@ Kilkenny: Videoschneiden ist eine super Beschäftigung für Schlechtwetter. Der Anfang ist doch nicht schlecht, also wie geht es weiter? 
Klar das ganze ist schon recht zeitaufwendig.


----------



## Schnitte (22. März 2011)

da ich hier immer wieder schöne Bilder von Mädels sehe die mit ihrem Bike Treppen bezwingen, habe ich mal eine Frage 
mit meinem Fully fahre ich nun endlich auch fast jede Treppe. Letzte Woche kam dann noch ein Hardtail dazu (Trek 8000) und bei dem bin ich mir noch etwas unsicher. Merkt ihr Unterschiede zwischen Fully und Hardtail wenn es um Treppen fahren geht? Bzw. ist es mit dem Fully etwas leichter? (so kommt es mir jedenfalls vor...aber kann eben auch Einbildung sein  )


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. März 2011)

@ Tatü: ich werde wohl "professionelle" Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen müssen .. (-->einen Mann) dann schaff ich den Rest vielleicht zu schneiden, ohne mir die Haare zu raufen 

@Schnitte: natürlich merkt man einen Unterschied: du bekommst ja viel mehr Feedback von deinem Hinterbau - das Bike verhält sich komplett anders.. 

Stell dich neben dein Fully, pack es am Sattel, heb das Hinterrad hoch, und lass es "fallen" - dann machste das mit dem Hardtail - dann weisste was ich meine

Ansonsten: wennste Treppen eh fahren kannst isses doch wurscht. Spring halt beim ersten mal nicht gleich rein oder fahr bisschen zurückhaltender hinein..


----------



## Martina H. (22. März 2011)

> Hier meine Angsttreppe...



... die sieht so aus wie meine (die ich allerdings noch nicht geschafft habe)...


----------



## Principiante (22. März 2011)

Erst im Wald...






[/URL][/IMG]

Dann...






alles in allem, ein schöner Tag heute in Berlin.


----------



## Schnitte (22. März 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> @Schnitte: natürlich merkt man einen Unterschied: du bekommst ja viel mehr Feedback von deinem Hinterbau - das Bike verhält sich komplett anders..
> 
> Stell dich neben dein Fully, pack es am Sattel, heb das Hinterrad hoch, und lass es "fallen" - dann machste das mit dem Hardtail - dann weisste was ich meine
> 
> Ansonsten: wennste Treppen eh fahren kannst isses doch wurscht. Spring halt beim ersten mal nicht gleich rein oder fahr bisschen zurückhaltender hinein..



der unterschied zwischen einem Fully und Hardtail ist mir bewusst und darum ging es nicht. eher um die Erfahrung.
Wenn ich Hardtail fahre, habe ich oft das Gefühl dass es sich recht schnell "aufschaukelt" im Hinterbau. Das kam mir aber schon bei anderen Hardtails so vor. Na wahrscheinlich bilde ich es mir ein...
ging mir eher darum, ob man sich beim fahren auch etwas anders verhalten sollte aufgrund dass es kein Fully ist. aber anscheinend denke ich zuviel nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (22. März 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> der unterschied zwischen einem Fully und Hardtail ist mir bewusst





Schnitte schrieb:


> ging mir eher darum, ob man sich beim fahren auch etwas anders verhalten sollte aufgrund dass es kein Fully ist.



Entschuldige, dann hab ich die Frage falsch verstanden...

Nicht soviel Denken, mehr Fahren..würde mir auch gut tun


----------



## Tatü (23. März 2011)

@ Principante:
wo gibt es denn in Berlin ein Gipfelkreuz?


----------



## scylla (23. März 2011)

Treppen, so viele Treppen... überall, zu jeder Zeit, und mehr als man braucht...

Treppen in steilen Spitzkehren




ausgewaschene Treppen




kleine Treppen im Wald




hohe Naturtreppen




Treppen mitten im Fels




eine ganzer Wanderweg voller Treppenstufen




und manchmal auch Treppen mit Chickenway (Chicken-Stein? ) daneben




Puh, Gott sei Dank wurde das vollgefederte Mountainbike bereits erfunden


----------



## Deleted168745 (23. März 2011)

fajn fajn


----------



## Votec Tox (23. März 2011)

das sind klasse Fahrbilder! Kann man richtig mitfühlen! Respekt!
Wenn Du so hohe und steile Steinstufen, -absätze fährst, hast Du die Federgabel da straffer eingestellt? Frage nur, da Dein Standrohrgummi nie weiter als 2/3tel oben ist. 
Finde höhere Absätze mit meiner fluffigen Sänftengabel vom Bionicon auch eher unangenehm, da es sehr weit eintaucht und fahre da fast lieber mit dem straffen Hardtail, das aber wiederum duch ein springendes Heck irgendwann für mich schwer zu kontrollieren wird. Dann ist auch mal das VR in der Luft und setzt mit blockierter Bremse auf... mir ist klar, daß meine mangelnde Fahrtechnik daran Schuld ist, trotzdem, es paßt ja zu den Fragen vorhin, Unterschied vom Fulli zum HT bei Stufen/Treppen.

Grüße!


----------



## 4mate (23. März 2011)

Tatü schrieb:


> @ Principante:
> wo gibt es denn in Berlin ein Gipfelkreuz?


So was _gibt_´s  zum Beispiel in Tegel auf dem Ehrenpfortenberg.

Und auf dem Teufelsberg:






*Foto:* Blick auf die von der Sonne beschienene        Südwand, 
früher auch despektierlich "Damenwand" genannt


----------



## scylla (23. März 2011)

@votec tox
Ja, Gabel hab ich generell eher Richtung straff eingestellt. Wenn ich eins überhaupt nicht ab kann, dann ist das eine Gabel die mir mitten im Gelände einfach abtaucht. Liegt wohl auch an meinem Fahrstiel, weil ich doch meistens ziemlich zentral auf dem Rad bin um Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bringen (außer wenn ich Angst hab..., hab beim Betrachten der Bilder schön feststellen können, wie mein Schi$$ mit meinem Schwerpunkt korreliert: viel Bammel -> Po auf Hinterrad ). Den kompletten Federweg an der Gabel nutze ich so eigentlich nur wenn ich es laufen lassen kann. 

Im Urlaub hab ich die ganzen zwei Wochen den Federweg vorne nie komplett genutzt. War auch in dem Gelände kaum möglich. Das war meistens sehr langsames, technisches Gefrickel in übelst verblocktem Gelände. Gas geben hätte zumindest für mich wahrscheinlich schnell entweder in den Büschen (günstigster Fall) oder 100 m tiefer (eher schlechter) geendet. 
"Flowtrails" haben wir auf Gran Canaria eigentlich nur zwei gefunden. Ein S0 Trail (Sensation!) auf der Nordseite im Wald (... der allerdings nach der Hälfte doch steil/S1 und nochmal später wieder verblockt/S2 wurde...) und der Treppen-Wanderweg auf dem Bild oben, den man zumindest mit ordentlich Federweg einfach runterkrachen konnte (und unten erst mal Arme ausschütteln ). Ansonsten war es meistens ein Kampf um jeden Meter, der viel zu oft auch in einfach komplett unfahrbaren Abstiegen durch eine Steilwand geendet hat.

Zur Frage Fully/Hardtail an Treppen: 
klar kann ein guter Fahrer wohl alles mit den Hardtail fahren, aber irgendwann ermüdet man dann auch. Wobei der Federweg vorne doch noch wichtiger ist als der Federweg hinten. Mit dem Freeride-Hardtail (140mm Gabel) kann ich im deutschen Mittelgebirge eigentlich alles fahren, was mit dem Fully auch geht. Nur, dass ich es irgendwann einfach anstrengend finde, weil man ständig mitarbeiten muss. Mit dem Fully kann man sich eben manchmal auch einfach "hinten rein setzen" und drüber bügeln. Bei Treppen, und vor allem bei langen oder unregelmäßigen Treppen, merkt man das schon sehr stark. Allein durch die vielen aufeinanderfolgenden Schläge, die man mit den Beinen abfangen muss. Deswegen mag ich mit dem HT Treppen eigentlich nicht besonders, bzw. fahre sie wenn möglich schneller.
Auf Gran Canaria hätte ich dagegen selbst mit einem Freeride-Hardtail wahrscheinlich sehr viel geschoben. Vielleicht nicht so sehr aus fahrtechnischen Gründen, sondern weil man irgendwann nach vielen Tagestouren einfach auch nicht mehr die nötige Kraft und Konzentration hat. Außerdem gab es so einige Stellen, an denen mein Freund selbst mit seinem 115/140 mm Fully einfach keine Chance hatte (z.B. viele hochstehende Steine in Kombination mit wenig Gefälle, oder sehr hohe Stufen und Absätze). Da hilft dann nur noch viel Federweg vorne und hinten und Bodenfreiheit am Tretlager. Ansonsten müsste man dort wahrscheinlich trialmäßig von Stein zu Stein hüpfen. Aber sowas ist leider noch weit hinter meinem Horizont.


----------



## Votec Tox (23. März 2011)

@ Scylla
Merci für Deine hilfreiche Antwort. Fahre auch eher zentral, selten den Po so weit hinten wie ich es oft bei anderen sehe. Trotzdem - wenn ich mein Biorad straffer einstelle, hoppelt es so unmotiviert, daß ich dann doch gleich lieber mit dem Hardtail fahre, damit kann man schön präzise fahren. 
Das Fully mag ich irgendwie fluffig, meine Enduro (mit Motor) habe ich auch so abgestimmt, die kannst Du auf dem Sattel mit wenigen Fingern runterdrücken, dann wird sie aber immer straffer. 
Aber für die techn. langsamen MtB-Sachen ist es mir das Biorad dann zu stelzig und zu weich abgestimmt, das ist eben das "Problem" - inzwischen fahre ich sogar lieber mit dem Döört techn. langsame Sachen, das ist so flach und wendig, sodaß ich mir vielmehr zutraue und mich beim Scheitern besser retten kann 
Also muß ich weiter üben, so schwere Sachen wie auf Deinen Bildern könnte ich auch nur teilweise fahren, so ausgestezte Stellen, wo ein Fehler schlimm endet sind eh nix für mich...

Grüße!


----------



## scylla (23. März 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Also muß ich weiter üben, so schwere Sachen wie auf Deinen Bildern könnte ich auch nur teilweise fahren, so ausgestezte Stellen, wo ein Fehler schlimm endet sind eh nix für mich...
> 
> Grüße!




Na ja, sieht vielleicht schlimmer aus als es war 
Und Federweg + die enorme Bodenfreiheit durch hohes Tretlager und HS hilft auch ungemein über solche Dinger weg. 
Die allermeisten Trails sind wir auch nur teilweise gefahren. Irgendwo kam dann mit Sicherheit was, das entweder technisch zu anspruchsvoll war oder vom Kopf her nicht mehr ging. Allgemein scheint mir die Insel "biketechnisch" sehr krass zu sein. Zwischen absolut unfahrbaren oder technisch viel zu schweren "Kletter-Abstiegen", einigen größtenteils fahrbaren S2/S3 Trails, und Asphaltstraßen gibt's irgendwie nicht besonders viel. Am letzten Tag bin ich über einen total langweilig rollbaren S0-Flowtrail durch den Wald (der noch nicht mal an einem Abgrund lang ging wie die "einfachen" Trails das sonst meistens taten) halb in Begeisterung ausgebrochen 

Das mit den ausgesetzten Stellen kenne ich nur allzu gut. Ich habe oft genug S0/S1 Stellen geschoben, einfach weil jeder noch so kleine Fehler ein paar Meter weiter unten geendet hätten. Kommt noch dazu, dass ich gerade erst dabei bin, meine Höhenangst zu bekämpfen. Wird zwar besser, aber wenn man weiß, dass man an einer Stelle Panik bekommen wird, fährt man lieber gar nicht erst rein, selbst wenn sie technisch noch so einfach ist. Angst ist manchmal ein guter Berater, aber Panik definitiv nicht


----------



## Votec Tox (23. März 2011)

Wie bekämpfst Du Deine Höhenangst? Erkenne mich bei Deiner Beschreibung gut wieder 
Z.B. bei Skitouren das Gleiche, beim Hochlaufen kommt manchmal diese "bewegungsverlangsamende" Höhenangst, ich scheue dann wie ein bockiges Pferd  beim Runterfahren frage ich mich meist an der gleichen Stelle, wo das Problem war. Habe noch kein Rezept zur Bekämpfung gefunden.
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (23. März 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Wie bekämpfst Du Deine Höhenangst? Erkenne mich bei Deiner Beschreibung gut wieder



Ein lieber Mensch, der einen tröstet, wenn es nicht mehr weiter geht  .Ohne meinen Freund hätte ich mich an manchen besonders üblen Stellen (eine handbreit Weg durch eine Steilwand und nebenan... hundert Meter tief NICHTS) einfach in eine Ecke gesetzt und angefangen zu heulen...

... und einfach machen, auch wenn's noch so schwer fällt 
Hilft eigentlich schon, wenn man irgendwo lang läuft... bis zum Fahren ist's dann nochmal ein Stück. Ich denke, mit der Gewöhnung wird's mit der Zeit automatisch besser. Mittlerweile laufe oder fahre ich ganz normal an Stellen lang, an denen ich vor einem halben Jahr noch totale Panik geschoben hätte.

Also: gibt dir Zeit, das wird schon! (hoffe ich jedenfalls )


----------



## Jocki (23. März 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Wie bekämpfst Du Deine Höhenangst? Erkenne mich bei Deiner Beschreibung gut wieder
> Z.B. bei Skitouren das Gleiche, beim Hochlaufen kommt manchmal diese "bewegungsverlangsamende" Höhenangst, ich scheue dann wie ein bockiges Pferd  beim Runterfahren frage ich mich meist an der gleichen Stelle, wo das Problem war. Habe noch kein Rezept zur Bekämpfung gefunden.
> Grüße!



Kenn ich, bei mir spielt der Energiehaushalt ne große Rolle. Sind die Speicher schon recht leer, können mich ausgesetzte Stellen mental ganz schön fordern. Hab ich kurz vorher ne Kleinigkeit gegessen und getrunken, gehts gleich viel leichter.


----------



## Principiante (23. März 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> So was _gibt_´s  zum Beispiel in Tegel auf dem Ehrenpfortenberg.
> 
> Und auf dem Teufelsberg:
> 
> ...




 hehe, kennst Dich in Berlin aus, was?
Und ja, mein Bild ist vom Ehrenpfortenberg im Tegler Forst.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Martina H. (23. März 2011)

@scylla: einfach nur Klasse


----------



## Fie (23. März 2011)

Wenn ich all eure Bilder sehe, wird es höchste Zeit für mich, für einen Technikkurs!!!
Ich erblasse vor neid!!! Und ihr habt meinen vollen Respekt!!!


----------



## Schnitte (23. März 2011)

@scylla
ich kenne es mit der Höhenangst nur allzu gut und freue mich endlich zu wissen, dass ich nicht alleine bin  
es sind schöne bilder
und ich danke für deine ausführliche Antwort  das hilft mir schon gut weiter für mein Hardtail und mich


----------



## Deleted168745 (23. März 2011)

Schnitte, dann klär mich bitte nun auf, was deine Erkenntnisse sind. 
Dir wird nun auch nichts anderes übrig bleiben...als es auszuprobieren.
Wie jedem. Egal wieviel Technikvideos, MtbHeftchen und Foren Mann/Frau dazu beliest. Erfahrungen kann man nicht vermitteln, Erfahrungen kann man nur machen.

Zu dem ging ich davon aus, es geht um:
*Treppen*. Diese versetzt-aufeinandergelegten, abfallend angereihten länglichen Quader welche meist in urbanen Siedlungen vorkommen....

_Touren _mit solchen _treppenartigen Trail_stücken wie auf Scyllas Bildern mit einem _Hard_tail zu fahren..ist wirklich..._hard_...und ein ganz anderes Kapitel. 

Man muss nicht aus allem eine Wissenschaft machen...lieber mehr Leidenschaft...



(dieser Text wurde freundlich geschrieben und ist somit freundlich zu lesen, claro)


----------



## Schnitte (24. März 2011)

@Kilkenny 
hätte ihn auch nicht böse aufgefasst 

meine Erkenntnis: mehr üben und fahren, dann wirds besser
Beim Hardtail mehr Arbeit mit den Beinen 
und vielleicht doch wieder von Klickies auf Bärentatzen umsteigen wenn es um Fahrtechnik geht 

ansonsten: Als Rennradfahrer mit DH anzufangen ist schwerer als man denkt


----------



## scylla (24. März 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> @Kilkenny
> hätte ihn auch nicht böse aufgefasst
> 
> meine Erkenntnis: mehr üben und fahren, dann wirds besser
> ...



Jepp, Plattformpedale 
Und Sattel so weit runter wie's geht.

Ich kenne genug Leute, die meinen ein Hardtail sei was zum Rennen bzw. schnell fahren. Also darf man das gar nicht anders fahren als mit Klickies und mit Sattel immer oben. Meistens ist nicht mal ein Schnellspanner an der Sattelstütze . Kompletter Quark 
Gerade beim Hardtail brauch ich die Sicherheit und "Beinfreiheit", und ohne Plattformpedale geht auch gerade beim Hardtail gar nicht . So kann ich's wenigstens schnell loswerden, wenn mal was schief geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (24. März 2011)

stimmt einen Schnellspanner habe ich auch nicht dran. aber der kommt nächsten monat, sowieso neue Pedale
und dann geht die Waldfee ab  oder die wilde Luzie...je nachdem  hauptsache schönes wetter und dann bring ich hier auch neue Fotos


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. März 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> ansonsten: Als Rennradfahrer mit DH anzufangen ist schwerer als man denkt



Denk dir nix, umgekehrt ist es genauso!  Die ersten Male mit dem Renner bin ich mir vorgekommen, wie ein Spastiker mit dem schmalen Lenker! 
Voll krass ist es, direkt vom Renner aufs MTB umzusteigen (hab ich gestern zum Einkaufen noch schnell gemacht), da fühlt sich selbst das olle Hardtail wie ein Sofa an!


----------



## Schnitte (24. März 2011)

@Pfadfinderin
steig mal vom Freerider (nach 7 h Bikepark) aufs Rennrad um, weil du noch schnell was erledigen musst. Arg mit dem Rennrad bei jeder Bodenwelle am Lenker zu ziehen ist nicht die sanfteste Art und Weise


----------



## scylla (24. März 2011)

hihi, krasser find ich's andersrum. 
nach einem tag auf dem rennrad nochmal eben kurz mit dem fully in den wald ... auf den ersten hundert metern denkst du, du wirst gleich seekrank :kotz: 

... heute auch mal wieder die ersten meter auf dem cyclocross gefahren, nach zwei wochen auf einer 180 mm freeride-sänfte seeehr hart . und dann noch der schmale lenker  da kriegt man ja atemnot. wahrscheinlich sah ich aus wie ein seemann an land... knie raus, ellbogen raus und die bordsteine immer hübsch an der höchsten stelle runterspringen statt die abgesenkten ausfahrten zu suchen


----------



## Schnitte (25. März 2011)

hier mal ein paar Bilder von unserem 94 km langen CC Training


----------



## HiFi XS (25. März 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Treppen, so viele Treppen... überall, zu jeder Zeit, und mehr als man braucht...
> 
> Treppen in steilen Spitzkehren
> 
> ...




Sowas von schön!   Viele Schöne Bilder hier Ladies!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (25. März 2011)

@Scylla 
sehr schöne Fotos, ich muss irgendwie mal umziehen


----------



## scylla (25. März 2011)

da bin ich dabei... auf die Kanaren... 
wir können ja ne Biker-WG aufmachen


----------



## Schnitte (25. März 2011)

ich komm mit


----------



## scylla (25. März 2011)

wenn's so gut gefällt gibt's Nachschlag....
nicht immer mit viel Action, aber manchmal ist ja Natur auch einfach schön





wo es keine Treppen und Stufen gibt, sieht's des öfteren mal so aus:
















...manchmal muss man auch aufpassen, dass man sich nicht im Jungle verirrt und Tarzan über die Füße fährt...





... und wenn der Weg selbst keine Gefahren birgt, tut es der Wegesrand umso mehr...




... manchmal gilt es unvermittelte felsige Hindernisse zu überqueren...





... oh Schreck, oh Schreck, ein Stein... und dahinter noch einer... und noch einer... Hilfe! 







... manchmal kann man aber auch einfach so durch den schattigen Kiefernwald cruisen...









... oder am plätschernden Wildbach entlang...





... und manchmal kriegt man vor lauer Aussicht fast die Kurve nicht 





Und zum Schluss noch ein bisschen Höhenangst-Therapie mit Aussicht.
(Ja, es sieht nicht nur so aus, daneben geht's wirklich runter  *brrr*)









... ich will schon wieder weg... 

PS: Noch mehr gibts in meinem Album


----------



## Martina H. (25. März 2011)

... hörst Du jetzt mal auf damit  













... nein, bitte mehr davon


----------



## MelleD (25. März 2011)

<-- ist gerade gedanklich im Bike-Urlaub


----------



## lucie (25. März 2011)

@scylla

Bitte keinen Nachschlag mehr, ich bin satt, pappesatt und hab mich gerade am Neid verschluckt. Und wenn ich jetzt an selbigem ersticke, bist du daran schuld!

Echt tolle Bilder!


----------



## Honigblume (25. März 2011)

Tolle Bilder


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. März 2011)

ja, schöne Fotos! Lob auch an den Fotografen


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. März 2011)

Neid 

Mal im Ernst, wie planst du eigentlich deine Touren, das du immer derartige Schmankerl fährst? Buchmaterial oder www? Ich glaube, ich mache das noch nicht lange genug oder habe einfach die falschen Quellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (25. März 2011)

echt super!


----------



## barbarissima (25. März 2011)

Ein Traum diese Bilder


----------



## scylla (25. März 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ja, schöne Fotos! Lob auch an den Fotografen



Danke für die Blumen *rotwerd*!
Und Lob wird weitergegeben. Mein Freund hat da wirklich ein Händchen dafür und auch die richtige Kamera. Wenn ich fotografiere kann man die Bilder zu 90% in die Tonne treten 



turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Neid
> 
> Mal im Ernst, wie planst du eigentlich deine Touren, das du immer derartige Schmankerl fährst? Buchmaterial oder www? Ich glaube, ich mache das noch nicht lange genug oder habe einfach die falschen Quellen.



Für die Planung war der Fotograf zuständig 
GPS-und Karten-Freak/Genie ist er nämlich gleich auch noch. Wir hatten uns ein paar Infos zusammengesucht von anderen Leuten (ride-on.info und User Stuntzi hier aus dem Forum), und den Rest haben wir mit einer Wanderkarte ausgesucht bzw. sind auch "spontan" mal Wanderschildern gefolgt. 
Trotzdem ist auch einiges in die Hose gegangen, was wir versucht hatten, und oft genug haben wir die Räder fluchend und schimpfend durchs Gestrüpp geschleppt oder sind irgendwelche gruselig ausgesetzten (und definitiv von nichts und niemand befahrbaren) Wege durch Felswände runtergeklettert. Nur da haben wir uns das Knipsen halt gespart 
Aber sowas passiert nun mal, und wenn man nicht probiert, dann findet man auch die schönen Sachen nicht. Die Fehlversuche geraten so langsam schon in Vergessenheit, und die genialen Trails waren jede Mühe wert


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (26. März 2011)

Schön, dann geht es also doch nicht nur mir so. Fluchend mit dem Bike auf dem Rücken mit in der grünen Hölle stehend kenne ich auch.


----------



## scylla (27. März 2011)

In der Pfalz gibt's auch schöne Trails


----------



## Female (28. März 2011)

Das letzte Mal etwas Schnee geniessen:


----------



## Votec Tox (28. März 2011)

Wirklich schöne Bilder! Ist ein klasse Fred!
@ Female:
Fährst Du mit ABS-Rucksack Rad? (Im Schnee natürlich nur.) Dein Rucksack sieht jedenfalls genauso aus wie mein ABS-Rucksack
Wann wart Ihr unterwegs? Vormittags als es gerade aufgefirnt war?
Und Maxisreifen, also keine Spikes, wohl eher breite Schlappen mit viel Profil? Wie sind da Deine Erfahrungen im Schnee?

Grüße!


----------



## Female (28. März 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Wirklich schöne Bilder! Ist ein klasse Fred!
> @ Female:
> Fährst Du mit ABS-Rucksack Rad? (Im Schnee natürlich nur.) Dein Rucksack sieht jedenfalls genauso aus wie mein ABS-Rucksack
> Wann wart Ihr unterwegs? Vormittags als es gerade aufgefirnt war?
> ...



Der Rucksack ist bloss ein vollgepackter Evoc Freeride Trail. ;-)
Der Start war morgens um 8.30, die Piste war noch pickelhart und somit sehr schnell.
Nein, Spikes sind bei Wettkämpfen auf Schnee nicht erlaubt und machen in meinen Augen auch tatsächlich nur auf Eis Sinn. Der Reifen ist ein ganz normaler Schlammreifen (Wetscream), 2.5, SuperTacky. Der hat genug Grip. 

Hach, schee wars...


----------



## scylla (28. März 2011)

Female schrieb:


>



geniales Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (28. März 2011)

@female
bei welchem Rennen war das denn?


----------



## Female (28. März 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> @female
> bei welchem Rennen war das denn?



Glacier Bike Downhill in Saas Fee.


----------



## Mausoline (28. März 2011)

Hi Scylla
wir sind die flowigen Trails in der Pfalz gefahren -  Genuss pur


----------



## Votec Tox (28. März 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal die Ausbeute vom WE einstellen:

Am Ende einer unendlich langen "unrythmischen" Naturtreppe angelangt:






Da zu springen oder besser gesagt hüpfen mein großes Kopfproblem ist, habe ich am Samstag Abend mal vorsichtig versucht mich ranzutasten, die ersten Hüpfer über den Minidrop:






Den eigentlichen Sprunghügel dann auch noch "überfahren" - der Arme 





Grüße!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. März 2011)

@all: schicke Fotos mal wieder


----------



## velo rouge (29. März 2011)

die Freiburger gegend ist auch wieder Schneefrei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo rouge (29. März 2011)

Und dann erstmal die Beine hochlegen und die Frühlingssonne geniessen!


----------



## scylla (29. März 2011)

@velo-rouge

das sieht ja mal nach Spaß aus! 
Wo genau ist das denn in der Freiburger Gegend?


----------



## velo rouge (29. März 2011)

Das ist aufm Kandel bei Denzlingen/Glottertal/Waldkirch.Der trail heisst "Präsidet Thoma" Weg.Wir sind allerdings geshuttelt.der Kandel liegt auf ca.1200Höhenmeter.


----------



## Schnitte (29. März 2011)

tolle Bilder mal wieder...
und ich wohn im Flachland  wird Zeit mit dem Studium fertig zu werden und dann schnell ins Bergland ziehen


----------



## velo rouge (29. März 2011)

Na, dann auf nach Freiburg! wir brauchen hier mehr Mädels!!! Bis auf eine Handvoll alles Typenverseucht!


----------



## Silvermoon (29. März 2011)

Ooooohhhh, ich bin richtig neidisch auf eure tollen Bilder - ehrlich! Sensationelle Shoots und tolle Locations . Kann ich ja wohl mal ganz vergessen... oder schon mal versucht mit nem Selbstauslöser Actionbilder zu machen  Da sind nur "schnell-flitzen-und-bitte-lächeln-Fotos" drinne 
Glaube, ich muss mal meine Schwester überreden mitzukommen - die kann zwar nicht biken, aber fotografieren 

und ja, Freiburg ist super!!! War ich auch schon ganz oft


----------



## Mausoline (29. März 2011)

war zweimal in Todtnau/Todtnauberg zum Fahrtechnikcamp - Supi!!!


----------



## mystik-1 (29. März 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> geniales Bild


----------



## blutbuche (29. März 2011)

das schneebild ist echt super !!!!
..hab nur eins vom letzten mittwoch - nach der tour - bzw, bei nem freund zum verdienten kaffee !!


----------



## 1000grad (2. April 2011)

Endlich wieder kurzärmelich unterwegs  :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (3. April 2011)

Dito - naja fast kurzärmlig.


----------



## scylla (3. April 2011)

@lucie
fein, fein, vor allem die letzten beiden 
Sieht aber nicht aus wie in deutschen Landen?


----------



## blutbuche (3. April 2011)

...wir auch !!!


----------



## lucie (4. April 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> @lucie
> fein, fein, vor allem die letzten beiden
> Sieht aber nicht aus wie in deutschen Landen?



Doch, doch. Das nördliche Harzvorland hat sehr nette Sachen zu bieten.
Spielen ist dort eigentlich nicht überall erlaubt, aber da auch Onkel Goethe hier schon geologischen Studien trieb, habe ich es ihm gleichgetan und den Sandstein mal näher unter die Lupe genommen.
Die Felswand im Hintergrund (Sandstein aus der Kreidezeit) lag in grauer Vorzeit einmal horizontal, bis sich der Harz anstellte, erwachsen zu werden.
Horizontal gelagerte Schichten wurden dabei aufgestellt und z.T. sogar überkippt. Der Sandstein wurde durch eindringende Kieselsäure teilweise quarzitisiert und damit härter, während andere "weichere" Schichten, die über und unter dem Sanstein lagerten, im Laufe der Zeit soweit erodiert wurden, daß der Sandstein über mehrere Kilometer am nördlichen Harzvorland als "Teufelsmauer" stehen geblieben ist.


----------



## scylla (4. April 2011)

@lucie
du kennst dich ja auch noch richtig aus! Danke für die kleine Geographiestunde


----------



## Female (4. April 2011)

Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenbrand... und staubtrockene Trails. Herrlich!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. April 2011)

Sieht fast aus wie Vinschgau?


----------



## HiFi XS (4. April 2011)

Wieder so viele schöne, inspirierende Bilder. Klasse! 



Female schrieb:


> Glacier Bike Downhill in Saas Fee.



Ich habe einen Clip im N24 darüber gesehen. Richtig cool 




lucie schrieb:


> Doch, doch. Das nördliche *Harzvorland* hat sehr nette Sachen zu bieten.
> ....



Schöööön  !


----------



## Female (5. April 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Sieht fast aus wie Vinschgau?



Ist aber "einfach" Schweiz. 
(Ich liebe unser kleines Land: rein in den Zug, raus aus'm Zug, rauf auf den Trail, rein in den Zug, raus aus'm Zug, wieder zu Hause.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. April 2011)

Stimmt, eure Zugverbindungen sind genial, obwohl ich das halt nur vom Skifahren kenne. Hier ist das wohl eher stressig, mir haben Freunde vom WE eher wieder Horrorgeschichten erzählt.


----------



## Female (5. April 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Stimmt, eure Zugverbindungen sind genial, obwohl ich das halt nur vom Skifahren kenne. Hier ist das wohl eher stressig, mir haben Freunde vom WE eher wieder Horrorgeschichten erzählt.



Das ist hier wirklich herrlich, einmal quer durchs Land geht ganz bequem und schnell.


----------



## Mausoline (5. April 2011)

Female schrieb:


> Ist aber "einfach" Schweiz.
> (Ich liebe unser kleines Land: rein in den Zug, raus aus'm Zug, rauf auf den Trail, rein in den Zug, raus aus'm Zug, wieder zu Hause.)



oberhalb vom Rhonetal?


----------



## mangolassi (5. April 2011)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Pfadfinderin*
> 
> 
> ...


Und vor allem kann man das Bike mitnehmen und das noch mit Flatrate fürs ganze Jahr.

Trotzdem muss frau hin und wieder nach Finale. So toll - da kann ich mich gar nicht für ein Foto entscheiden:


----------



## blutbuche (5. April 2011)

göttliche bilder von göttlichen trails !!!


----------



## 00helga (6. April 2011)

Huhu Mädels,
hab hier auch ein besonders gelungenes Foto vom letzten Wochenende!
Bin den Sprung da das erste mal gehüpft (das Foto ist nach einigen Versuchen entstanden) und yeah, ich find es sieht schon ganz schön gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (6. April 2011)

Naja, wenn frau nicht in der Schweiz wohnt und kein Abo hat, geht das Bahnfahren ganz schön ins Geld.

Dafür weiss frau, dass sie praktisch überall mit der Bahn u. Postauto rauf kommt, sich bei Durchquerungen so manch öde Teerauffahrt sparen und dafür umso mehr Zeit auf den tollen Hochtrails verbringen kann!!! 

Von den Möglichkeiten, die sich dadurch für Skitourendurchquerungen eröffnen, ganz zu schweigen.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Nuala (6. April 2011)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Und vor allem kann man das Bike mitnehmen und das noch mit Flatrate fürs ganze Jahr.
> 
> Trotzdem muss frau hin und wieder nach Finale. So toll - da kann ich mich gar nicht für ein Foto entscheiden:



Super schön!  Freue mich schon wie Bolle im Juni wieder in Finale sein zu können.


----------



## Principiante (6. April 2011)

00helga schrieb:


> Huhu Mädels,
> hab hier auch ein besonders gelungenes Foto vom letzten Wochenende!
> Bin den Sprung da das erste mal gehüpft (das Foto ist nach einigen Versuchen entstanden) und yeah, ich find es sieht schon ganz schön gut aus



Also das Bild und das Erste von mangolassi sind richtig klasse!
Würde ich mir an die Wand hängen! (Wenn ich die Fahrerin wär, natürlich)

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Mausoline (6. April 2011)

@mangolassi

des isch aber schee


----------



## ceraphineraven (8. April 2011)

war länger nichthier drinne...sind echt super schöne Bilder dabei und die Landschaften sind echt ein Traum...da will man immer gleich aufs Bike und raus raus raus.....

hier mal der erste Ausflug anfang März auf einem meiner Hometrails 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/870519]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/870520]
	
[/URL]


----------



## BineMX (8. April 2011)

Mein Respekt für die Freeride/DH Mädls!!!!! Find ich echt supermegagenial!!  Will mehr sehen!

man (bzw.Frau) traut sich ja schon fast gar nimmer "normale" Photos zu zeigen!!!


----------



## Votec Tox (8. April 2011)

Finde die oben gezeigten Photos auch einfach klasse, die Mädels haben dann auch noch einen guten Photoraphen dabei 
Aber BineMX, stell unbedingt normale Bilder ein, die sehe ich und die anderen hier bestimmt auch genauso gern oder ansonsten ein Bild von Dir auf Deiner MotoCrossmaschine in Aktion, das ist dann doch cool genug 
Grüße!


----------



## mangolassi (8. April 2011)

@ Nuala, Princi, Mausoline und alle: Danke schön. 
Die Fotosession war auch ein halber Tag harte Arbeit für 4 Leute, vor allem das Wiederhochschieben. Leider hat das nicht viel mit biken zu tun, da fragt man sich schon mal ob es nicht die kleine Knipse getan hätte. 
Aber ein paar tolle Finale Bilder sind es schon wert.
Und ja: schade, dass man so selten XC Fotos sieht, die was her machen. Ist schliesslich auch Sport


----------



## MissQuax (8. April 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus "besseren" (was die Fotos angeht) Zeiten:




























Ich möchte wieder (m)einen "Haus- und Hof-Fotografen" haben ...


----------



## barbarissima (9. April 2011)

*BOAH! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (9. April 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Respekt !


----------



## blutbuche (9. April 2011)

geniale bilder - sehr schönes green cube !!


----------



## blutbuche (10. April 2011)

..heute lange,  schöne tour !!!


----------



## chayenne06 (10. April 2011)

hier zwei pics von gestern:


----------



## HiFi XS (10. April 2011)

chayenne06 das 2. Bild gefällt mir gut!

MissQuax - super fotos und super strecken !  Schön!!!
Das stofftier gefällt mir sehr Bei solchen Aktionen 



Wenn ich darf...


----------



## scylla (10. April 2011)

eigentlich harmlos, aber die perspektive beim anrollen war nicht ohne


----------



## Martina H. (11. April 2011)

...harmlos - pfff, Du nun wieder 

@all: super Bilder - da werd ich ganz blass 

Trotzdem mal ein paar von unserer Wochenendtour (Harz).

Jugendliche Dynamik trifft auf Alterswahnsinn :


----------



## Mausoline (17. April 2011)

Mal wieder Pfalztrails  
und immer wieder neue













und dann warens wieder über 1100hm


----------



## Claudi_B (17. April 2011)

Dank HiFiXS war auch das tapfere Schneiderlein endlich mal auf seinem neuesten Bike mit seiner neuesten (selbstgenähten!) Shorts im Einsatz in Berlin Kreuzberg:













Vielen Dank an die Fotografin und Antreiberin HiFiXS!
Die coolsten Bilder von HiFiXS stehen mir leider nicht zur Verfügung, die sollten aber hoffentlich auch bald kommen!

Claudia

Achja:
Mangolassi:
gute Bilder und cooles Shirt, schön markant, damit fällste auf jedem Hintergrund schön auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (17. April 2011)

Schickes Bike, Coole Shorts  und die Socken verdienen besondere Aufmerksahmkeit  , find ich klasse!


----------



## Martina H. (17. April 2011)

HiFi, die Antreiberin , oder eher "die Motivatorin"?



... das Gesicht auf dem "Treppenbild" könnt' von mir sein: ich hör förmlich den Schrei 



... wie fährt sich das "Neue"?



...ich   W I L L  solche Short's !!!!!! in schwarz, mit orangenem Einsatz


----------



## HiFi XS (17. April 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> HiFi, die Antreiberin , oder eher "die Motivatorin"?
> ... das Gesicht auf dem "Treppenbild" könnt' von mir sein: ich hör förmlich den Schrei
> ... wie fährt sich das "Neue"?
> ...ich   W I L L  solche Short's !!!!!! in schwarz, mit orangenem Einsatz



Ich will auch die Shorts! Aber mit Taschen und auch in meinen Farben 

Hier die Bilder von mir auf der Hausrunde - viel Licht war da nicht mehr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aber am Spree gab es noch ein Paar letzten Sonnenstrahlen und Claudi hat mich super erwicht!






Antreiben ist allerdings richtig - was ich kann, kann Claudi meistens auch - und meistens dazu noch sportlicher  
Und jetzt scheint die Sonne wieder und ich mach eine kleine Runde! Bis bald!


----------



## Principiante (17. April 2011)

He, schöne Bilder!
Wäre gerne dabei gewesen... keine Zeit, seufz...

Claudi schreit wieder, was? 

War heut nur kurz biken, aber natürlich war ein Besuch bei Mäxchen pflicht . Sie trinkt jetzt immer aus meiner Flasche, Apfelsaft mit Wasser.

Hab davon nen' kleinen handy Film gedreht, bekomm ihn aber hier nicht rein 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Votec Tox (18. April 2011)

Wie immer klasse Bilder hier, genau das Richtige am Montag Morgen!

@ Martina H.
Das neue Canyon brauchst Du bestimmt, wenn Dein Junger so weiter macht  Aber er kann sich glücklich schätzen, daß er so eine taffe Mutter hat, die das Alles mit ihm macht 

Bei uns bauen sie gerade legal einen schönen Trail, am Samstag Abend mal gefahren und an dieser Stelle das erste Mal gescheut , dann hats geklappt, gleich ein paar Mal wiederholt.






Hätte so gern ein Fully, das so flach und wendig wie ein Dört ist...


----------



## Martina H. (18. April 2011)

... welches neue Canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (18. April 2011)

Sorry, warum auch immer, hatte ich in Erinnerung gehabt, Du hättest geschrieben, Du bräuchtest bald ein Torque wenn Dein Sohn so weiter macht 
Gestern Abend war ich aber vermutlich schon im Halbschlaf als ich die Beiträge des Forum las....


----------



## Martina H. (18. April 2011)

... neee, das war ActionBarbie 

Das Torque würde bei mir auch nicht helfen - ich bin der limitierende Faktor, nicht das Rad


----------



## Claudi_B (18. April 2011)

> Martina H.
> 
> HiFi, die Antreiberin , oder eher "die Motivatorin"?
> 
> ...



Na fährt sich super. 
Aber ich muss zugeben, ich hab gar keinen Vergleich zu anderen CC Fullys. Das Fully was ich vorher fuhr kam immer nur mit der Seilbahn den Berg hoch, ist mind. 18kg schwer und hat 20cm Federweg. Dadurch habe ich dieses nie wirklich vom Boden hochbekommen..., selbst Kanten anlupfen war schon nen Kraftakt. Und mit diesem hier kann ich spielen wie mit meinem leichten Hardtail CC und ist dabei so supersoft weich. Ganz neue Erfahrung für mich. Hat sich absolut gelohnt. Frag mich, warum ich mir so was nicht schon früher angeschafft habe 
Naja, aber das DH Bike kann und wird es natürlich nicht ersetzen.

Und die Hose trägt/fährt sich übrigens auch super 

Claudia


----------



## Principiante (22. April 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Hätte so gern ein Fully, das so flach und wendig wie ein Dört ist...



He Votex!

Hast Du mal über ein Dual Fully nachgedacht?
Wendig und verspielt..., genauso wie ein Dirt. (das Yeti wäre mein Traum)

z.B.:http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/forum1_1443.htm
http://www.rider-store.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1429


LG, Principiante!


----------



## han (22. April 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Mal wieder Pfalztrails
> und immer wieder neue



Weinbiet runter Richtung Steinbruch? Grüner Punkt?


----------



## Votec Tox (22. April 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> He Votex!
> 
> Hast Du mal über ein Dual Fully nachgedacht?
> Wendig und verspielt..., genauso wie ein Dirt. (das Yeti wäre mein Traum)
> ...



Hallo Principiante!
Die Idee ist wirklich gut, muß gestehen, daß ich bereits mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe. Bei Nicolai gibt es auch so ein kleines flaches Hardcorefulli. Nur der Name sagt es schon, die sind meist für Sprünge  bis zig Meter gebaut und somit tonnenschwer  Da ich wohl niemals solche Sprünge machen werde und auch keine 100 kg wiege, bräuchte ich so ein Dual/4x/Slopestyle Fulli in Leicht...
Aber ich informiere mich erst Mal, habe genug Räder und wenn es jemals so ein Projekt gäbe, müßten auch ein bis zwei Räder weg.

Grüße!


----------



## Mausoline (22. April 2011)

han schrieb:


> Weinbiet runter Richtung Steinbruch? Grüner Punkt?



Hahnenschritt, blauer Punkt, Klausental


----------



## han (22. April 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hahnenschritt, blauer Punkt, Klausental



 denn fahren wir normalerweise hoch..runter gibts bessere


----------



## Mausoline (23. April 2011)

han schrieb:


> denn fahren wir normalerweise hoch..runter gibts bessere



hast ihn aber trotzdem nicht erkannt  und hoch gefahren bin ich auch schon


----------



## han (24. April 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> hast ihn aber trotzdem nicht erkannt  und hoch gefahren bin ich auch schon



heute gerade wieder gefahren und auch euren Fotospot gefunden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el comandante (24. April 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Da ich wohl niemals solche Sprünge machen werde und auch keine 100 kg wiege, bräuchte ich so ein Dual/4x/Slopestyle Fulli in Leicht...


Kona Bass für Slopestyle/4Cross, knapp 15Kg: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/kona-bass-review-2010.html


----------



## Principiante (24. April 2011)

Hi Votex Tox!

Hier hab ich vielleicht was für Dich?

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=2527&osCsid=c79cb3c01d54445a376a7dc9d1167487

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=64951

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=1529&osCsid=c79cb3c01d54445a376a7dc9d1167487

nur mal so als Anregung...


LG und frohe Ostern... an Alle Ladys natürlich!!!

LG, Principiante!




Votec Tox schrieb:


> Hallo Principiante!
> Die Idee ist wirklich gut, muß gestehen, daß ich bereits mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe. Bei Nicolai gibt es auch so ein kleines flaches Hardcorefulli. Nur der Name sagt es schon, die sind meist für Sprünge  bis zig Meter gebaut und somit tonnenschwer  Da ich wohl niemals solche Sprünge machen werde und auch keine 100 kg wiege, bräuchte ich so ein Dual/4x/Slopestyle Fulli in Leicht...
> Aber ich informiere mich erst Mal, habe genug Räder und wenn es jemals so ein Projekt gäbe, müßten auch ein bis zwei Räder weg.
> 
> Grüße!


----------



## Votec Tox (24. April 2011)

@ Principiante und El Comandante:
Merci für Eure Links , das Kona Bass 2010 mit dem Luftdämpfer sieht gut aus. Nur um meinen Hausberg zu "erklimmen" bräuchten meine "alten Knie" wohl eine Schaltung, ein Kettenblatt vorn würde reichen, so wie mein Döört Kona Cowan. Die anderen Konas mag ich nicht so leiden - rein subjektiv - ich mag keine Rahmen/Unterrohre mit diesen vorn hochkant und hinten quer gequetschten Rohren  
Nochmals merci für Eure Mühe und Frohe Ostern!


----------



## HiFi XS (27. April 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Wie immer klasse Bilder hier, genau das Richtige am Montag Morgen!
> 
> @ Martina H.
> Das neue Canyon brauchst Du bestimmt, wenn Dein Junger so weiter macht  Aber *er kann sich glücklich schätzen, daß er so eine taffe Mutter hat*, die das Alles mit ihm macht
> ...





Votec Tox schrieb:


> Hallo Principiante!
> Die Idee ist wirklich gut, muß gestehen, daß ich bereits mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe. Bei Nicolai gibt es auch so ein kleines flaches Hardcorefulli. Nur der Name sagt es schon, die sind meist für Sprünge  bis zig Meter gebaut und somit tonnenschwer  Da ich wohl niemals solche Sprünge machen werde und auch keine 100 kg wiege, bräuchte ich so ein Dual/4x/Slopestyle Fulli in Leicht...
> Aber ich informiere mich erst Mal, habe genug Räder und wenn es jemals so ein Projekt gäbe, müßten auch ein bis zwei Räder weg.
> 
> Grüße!



Wenn du das Traumrad findest, sag mir bitte Bescheid  Naja - bin auch auf der Suche...

Zurück zum Ladies im Einsatz: Über die Osterferien dürfe ich nochmal in den Harz fahren dank Frau Martina_H und in Begleitung von den jüngsten Tourguide in Niedersachsen   Wahnsinn was dieser Junge alles fährt - inklusive Höhenmeter und spaßigen Abfahrten.   Da war einer, der für mich die spitzige Kurven vorausgefahren war - um die Berliner Flachländerin zu zeigen, wie die gemeistert werden wollen  Und Martina hat uns immer auf den richtigen Weg gewiesen, auch wenn da partout keinen Weg vorhanden war! Und natürlich auch die schöne Fotos geschossen. Dazu eine nette Pause zum Espresso trinken und am Ende noch Besuch bei Freunden, wo ich etliche Rader austesten durfte, die ich gerne hätte, wenn ich all den Rädern haben könnten, die mir so gut gefallen (Giant Reign!). Am nächsten Tag ging es noch mal in den Salzgitter Höhenzug, wo mein derzeitiger Lieblingstrail mich wieder voll begeistern konnte. Schnell, technisch und Frühlings-schön  

Ich bin vom Fahren so begeistert, dass ich zu wenig Fotos machen! Hier das einzige Bild, das ich von Martina in den Harz aufgenommen habe. War natürlich steiler, als es hier vorkommt.






hier die steinige Abfahrt, die den Mini-Tour-Guide und mich so begeistert hat









nochmal hochschieben






damit wir wieder runterfahren konnten







Der 'Kleiner' fährt die Kurven vor






Dann ich auch






etwas weiter ging das alles noch ein mal!











Danke Martina, dass diese Lady wieder im Einsatz war


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (27. April 2011)

Wie immer, schööööööne Bilder!!! 
Den Guide muss ich mir wohl auch noch mal ausleihen


----------



## Martina H. (27. April 2011)

> Den Guide muss ich mir wohl auch noch mal ausleihen




... den jibbet nie nich geliehen 

Danke HiFi für die Bilder und die Comments


----------



## ActionBarbie (29. April 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... neee, das war ActionBarbie
> 
> Das Torque würde bei mir auch nicht helfen - ich bin der limitierende Faktor, nicht das Rad



Ja! Hier! Bei der Arbeit .... Ne nicht ich (um Himmelswillen) brauch ein Torque, sondern mein Sohnemann... hat er mich doch glatt in Hahnenklee im Bikepark die Freeridestrecke runtergescheucht.... Ok - die ist echt nicht wild aber trotzdem....


----------



## Martina H. (29. April 2011)

... wie hat es Euch im Harz gefallen?


----------



## ActionBarbie (29. April 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... wie hat es Euch im Harz gefallen?



Oh Martina, es war wunderschön!!! So viele schöne Wanderwege die man mit dem MTB fahren kann, leider ist die Beschilderung der Volksbank Arena nicht immer so dolle und die Trails manchmal von den Waldarbeitern total verwüstet und dann auch leider unbefahrbar. 

Leider lag der Große vom zweiten Tag an bis Ostersonntag mit 40 Fieber im Bett und konnte so nur die letzten beiden Tag (und das auch nur ganz moderat) Rad fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (30. April 2011)

40 Fieber - super, passt ja. War der Große der, der gerne Rad fährt?

Ja, die Beschilderung der VoBa Arena ist leider oft nicht vollständig - wird wohl aber auch zusätzlich gebietsweise durch Forstarbeiter "manipuliert"  

Schön, dass es Euch trotzdem im Harz gefallen hat, aber: Wanderwege? Ich hoffe Ihr habt auch schöne Trails gefunden!!!


----------



## ibinsnur (30. April 2011)

ich poste mal meine bessere hälfte ...


----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Mai 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> 40 Fieber - super, passt ja. War der Große der, der gerne Rad fährt?
> 
> Ja, die Beschilderung der VoBa Arena ist leider oft nicht vollständig - wird wohl aber auch zusätzlich gebietsweise durch Forstarbeiter "manipuliert"
> 
> Schön, dass es Euch trotzdem im Harz gefallen hat, aber: Wanderwege? Ich hoffe Ihr habt auch schöne Trails gefunden!!!



Ja! Wir haben auch die Trails gefunden . Ich bin die Touren G3 und O1 alleine gefahren, waren beide schön!

Und auch ja, es ist der Große der so gerne MTB fährt... war ganz schön hart für ihn


----------



## jo7840 (3. Mai 2011)

Surfmoe schrieb:


>


 
Ist das deine Bike waschanlage?


----------



## Martina H. (3. Mai 2011)

> Und auch ja, es ist der Große der so gerne MTB fährt... war ganz schön hart für ihn




.... hmmh, ja, wenn die Kids sich zu sehr auf was freuen - dann haut es sie oft um... hatten wir auch schon 

@ surfmoe: dieses Foto ist immer wieder schön...


----------



## Schnurz (3. Mai 2011)

Nach meinem ersten Bikeparkausflug am Osterwochenende hab ich richtig Blut geleckt und übe mich jetzt im Bergab-Fahren. 
Die Gabel ist zwar noch nicht das Wahre, aber zum Geburtstag gibts zum Glück ne Revelation (vielleicht kann ich meinen Freund ja überreden sie etwas eher rauszurücken )...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senshisan (3. Mai 2011)

@Schnurz: Schick
Ich hab mich noch nicht auf nem Bikebark getraut... respekt!


----------



## Schnurz (3. Mai 2011)

@Senshisan: Nur Mut, ich war auch mega aufgeregt. So kenn ich mich sonst gar nicht. 
Aber das war mehr oder weniger ein Crashkurs. Einen Tag vorher bin ich mit meinem Freund und nem Kumpel das erste Mal richtig Downhill gefahren, naja wohl eher geschoben/ gefallen. 
Und am nächsten Tag haben sie mich einfach mit in den Bikepark geschliffen. Zum Glück war es nicht so voll, da war es nicht so peinlich. Hat aber suuper viel Spaß gemacht!


----------



## ActionBarbie (3. Mai 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> .... hmmh, ja, wenn die Kids sich zu sehr auf was freuen - dann haut es sie oft um... hatten wir auch schon



Na, hoffentlich macht er mir so was nicht im Juli beim Erbeskopfmarathon, er will dieses Jahr nämlich sein erstes Rennen fahren.


----------



## Martina H. (3. Mai 2011)

... einfach nicht zum Thema machen, nicht (ständig) drüber sprechen (schon gar nicht, wie toll das wird , wie sehr man sich drauf freut), nur auf einen zukommen lassen - dann wird das schon


----------



## jo7840 (5. Mai 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Dann reihe ich mich hier auch mal ein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Krasse perspektive, respekt


----------



## MelleD (5. Mai 2011)

Da hätt ich mir vor Angst inne Hose gemacht  Respekt


----------



## Senshisan (5. Mai 2011)

WWWOOOOOWWWW ich verneige mich vor soviel mut!


----------



## schlammdiva (5. Mai 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Hallo Principiante!
> Die Idee ist wirklich gut, muß gestehen, daß ich bereits mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe. Bei Nicolai gibt es auch so ein kleines flaches Hardcorefulli. Nur der Name sagt es schon, die sind meist für Sprünge  bis zig Meter gebaut und somit tonnenschwer  Da ich wohl niemals solche Sprünge machen werde und auch keine 100 kg wiege, bräuchte ich so ein Dual/4x/Slopestyle Fulli in Leicht...
> Aber ich informiere mich erst Mal, habe genug Räder und wenn es jemals so ein Projekt gäbe, müßten auch ein bis zwei Räder weg.
> 
> Grüße!



Darf ich vorstellen: Nicolai Helius CC 4X    12,5 Kg





Duckundweg, nicht im Einsatz ;-)


----------



## HiFi XS (5. Mai 2011)

ratte schrieb:


> Dann reihe ich mich hier auch mal ein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





krank


----------



## BikeZebra (6. Mai 2011)

schlammdiva schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen: Nicolai Helius CC 4X 12,5 Kg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Damit brauchst dich net zu ducken... 
Edles Teil, sehr chiq


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann_Lee (8. Mai 2011)

paar bilder von gestern im Bikepark Hindelang...geplant war eigtl. eine Tour mit unseren Enduros auf den Grünten im Allgäu, aber mein Bike hatte einen Totalausfall! Zum Glück hatte ich mein großes Bike dabei!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (8. Mai 2011)

Gestern in Willingen, leider schon im Landeanflug


----------



## Mausoline (8. Mai 2011)

Gestern neue Pfalz-Trails zum Merida-Test gefahren - leider den Großteil davon hochgefahren - 56km und 1400hm kamen raus


----------



## Claudi_B (8. Mai 2011)

@ Ann Lee:

Also fahrtechnisch scheinst Du es ja echt drauf zu haben, ganz im Gegensatz zu Deinem Fotografen...
Jedes Bild ist überbelichtet und oder verwackelt, echt schade bei den Motiven!

Claudia


----------



## Principiante (8. Mai 2011)

schlammdiva schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen: Nicolai Helius CC 4X    12,5 Kg
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh man, voll geiles Bike!

Möcht ich auch... gratuliere und viel Spaß damit!

neidische Grüße,

Principiante!


----------



## Sanchopancho (8. Mai 2011)

Ich bin der Fotograf  

Ich nehm halt meine Digicam, positionier mich am Wegesrand und drück auf´s Knöpfchen. Mehr ist mit der Cam halt nicht drinne. Müssen auch keine Profi Fotos sein. Hauptsache die Action passt.


----------



## Ann_Lee (8. Mai 2011)

ach, mich stört das nicht, dass die bilder net opti sind...mir gefallen die trotzdem äußerst


----------



## jo7840 (9. Mai 2011)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> (...) und er (der Helm) wiegt ja auch nix.


 
Doch schon aber das Gewicht ist das gleiche ob auf dem Kopf oder auf dem Rücken getragen *Klug*******r_modus_off*


----------



## HiFi XS (10. Mai 2011)

Ann_Lee schrieb:


> ach, mich stört das nicht, dass die bilder net opti sind...mir gefallen die trotzdem äußerst



Als Actionfotos sind die ja gut 



Mausoline schrieb:


> Gestern neue Pfalz-Trails zum Merida-Test gefahren - leider den Großteil davon hochgefahren - 56km und 1400hm kamen raus



Mausoline - es scheint als ob du öfters Testfahrten machst  Kannst du bitte für mich auch einige Bikes Probefahren?  





turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Gestern in Willingen...



Sieht gut aus  Haste auch tolle Strecken für das Ladies Only Treffen gefunden???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (10. Mai 2011)

Suchbild


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. Mai 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus  Haste auch tolle Strecken für das Ladies Only Treffen gefunden???


 
Waren nur im Park, aber Strecken werden vorher dem Treffen auf jeden Fall noch ausgesucht und angetestet.


----------



## FlyingV (10. Mai 2011)

lucie schrieb:


> Suchbild




das ist mal eine schicke Bewegungsunschärfe


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Mai 2011)

Sonntag Abend;
Chillige Singletrailtour in grandioser Landschaft:







am Bodensee entlang:





Grüße!


----------



## Mausoline (10. Mai 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Mausoline - es scheint als ob du öfters Testfahrten machst  Kannst du bitte für mich auch einige Bikes Probefahren?



wenn du was Passendes für mich hast oder findest - sofort 
Schrittlänge 74cm!


----------



## HiFi XS (10. Mai 2011)

lucie schrieb:


> Suchbild



Ge......................................................................................lungen! 




turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Waren nur im Park, aber Strecken werden vorher dem Treffen auf jeden Fall noch ausgesucht und angetestet.



freu mich schon drauf  



Mausoline schrieb:


> wenn du was Passendes für mich hast oder findest - sofort
> Schrittlänge 74cm!



Und ich mit einem cm weniger! Bist du schon auf einem Lapierre gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (11. Mai 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


>





Yeah, der gute alte Baumdrop! Schön hier im Forum mal Bilder von unserer Wernertanne zu sehen, die nicht von mir stammen...


----------



## lucie (11. Mai 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Gestern in Willingen, leider schon im Landeanflug



Super, das Demo fliegt, turbo.huhnchen viel Spaß damit!


----------



## zimtsternchen (11. Mai 2011)

Hab leider auch kein übermäßig scharfes Foto... Es fehlt immer noch an einer Kamera, die für solche Aufnahmen geeignet ist... BTW: Könnt ihr mir welche empfehlen? Sind sehr schicke (und vor allem scharfe) Bilder hier im Fred...





Hab ein bisschen "droppen" geübt, damit ich am WE in Wibe nicht nur alles abrolle, sondern auch ein bisschen abheb  *träum*


----------



## Votec Tox (11. Mai 2011)

Hi Zimtstern,

wenn die Kamera nicht so lichtstark ist, also kleines Objektiv und schwacher Sensor, hilft in so einer Situation wenn sich Dein Photograph rechtwinklig zu Dir hinstellt und mitzieht, dann bist Du scharf abgebildet - zumindest nach ein paar Übungsaufnahmen - und der Hintergrund verwischt, kommt aber gut. Bei Sprüngen muß er aber genau den Bogen des Sprungs mitziehen, nicht nur von links nach rechts.

Oder er stellt die Schärfe vorher genau auf den Absprung ein und löst entsprechend aus, dazu kann man den Auslöseknopf zum Anvisieren etwas drücken und muß nur noch durchdrücken, eventuell Auslöseverzögerung beachten.
Falls die Belichtungszeit zu lang ist, mußt Du bei mehr Sonne biken oder mit Blitz Bilder machen, wobei der Blitz bei einer günstigen Kamera meist schwach ist, das geht höchstens mit Weitwinkeleinstellung nah dran.
Kommt aber bei Drops auch gut, schön von unten, dann wirken sie halt höher.

Probier das doch erst aus bevor Du Dir eine neue Kamera holst.
P.S. Auf dem Bild von Dir sieht man Bewegungsunschärfe durch den Sprung und Verwacklungsunschärfe des restlichen Bildes, event. zu lange Belichtungszeit oder zittriger Photograph (Puls zu hoch nach Anstrengung beim Fahren), da hilft Auszuatmen und dann zu knipsen.

Grüße


----------



## zimtsternchen (11. Mai 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Hi Zimtstern,
> 
> wenn die Kamera nicht so lichtstark ist, also kleines Objektiv und schwacher Sensor, hilft in so einer Situation wenn sich Dein Photograph rechtwinklig zu Dir hinstellt und mitzieht, dann bist Du scharf abgebildet - zumindest nach ein paar Übungsaufnahmen - und der Hintergrund verwischt, kommt aber gut. Bei Sprüngen muß er aber genau den Bogen des Sprungs mitziehen, nicht nur von links nach rechts.
> 
> ...



Danke für die ausführliche und schnelle Antwort. Hilft mir schon ein Stückchen weiter. Vielleicht hätte ich den nicht ganz unwesentlichen Faktor 'Kamera' noch ein bisschen genauer beschreiben sollen  Ist nur eine Digicam (Canon Ixus 70)... Deshalb auch meine Überlegung mir eine Bridgecam oder eine günstigere (wohl eher unrealitisch) Spiegelreflex zu holen. Werd mich mal genauer damit befassen und drüber nachdenken 

So. Schluss mit off Topic... Ladies mit ihren Bikes im Einsatz bitte!


----------



## Martina H. (11. Mai 2011)

@lucie:

...boah, bist du schnell 

@turbo:

Demo läuft?! Streckenplanung wann?

@HiFi und Mausoline: sind ja dran... 

@all:Wenn ich die tollen Bilder hier sehe, trau ich mich bald garnicht mehr auf's Rad


----------



## Mausoline (11. Mai 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> ......Und ich mit einem cm weniger! Bist du schon auf einem Lapierre gewesen?



74 mit Bikeschuhen!
Lapierre ist doch zu hoch und ich will auch nen 120mm Dämpfer....das neue Bike gibt wohl ne kompliziertere Sache. Entweder RH zu hoch, schlechtes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, oder die Bikes sehen  :kotz: aus. Ich arbeit grad alle Bikefirmen ab und bin mit einigen auch in persönlichem Kontakt. Mal sehn was rauskommt.


----------



## hasenfusses (12. Mai 2011)

> kein übermäßig scharfes Foto... Es fehlt immer noch an einer Kamera, die für solche Aufnahmen geeignet ist


Benutze nicht den Automatikmodus sondern bestimme selber die Belichtungszeit und stelle 1/800 oder 1/1000stel ein, je nach Lichtverhältnissen wirst Du die Iso dann etwas hochdrehen müssen damit das Bild dann auch noch scharf ist......


----------



## mäxx__ (12. Mai 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Sonntag Abend;
> Chillige Singletrailtour in grandioser Landschaft:
> 
> 
> ...



sehr chiq....und das Supershuttle auch


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Mai 2011)

La Palma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (14. Mai 2011)

Hi, ich war heuer im Januar in Puerto Naos für 2 Wochen. Es war super!
Anbei ein paar Fotos vom La Palma-Urlaub auf meinem Blog:
http://black-surf.blogspot.com/2011/01/el-pilar-la-palma.html
http://black-surf.blogspot.com/2011/01/camino-real-2.html
http://black-surf.blogspot.com/2011/01/schlucht-der-angste-la-palma.html

Grüße Blacksurf


----------



## mtbbee (14. Mai 2011)

Heute im Bayrischen Wald "Einmal Hölle und zurück: Grosse Höllentour"


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Mai 2011)

Da hat wohl ein Riese mit Bauklötzen gespielt


----------



## HiFi XS (15. Mai 2011)

Schön!


----------



## DHDiana (16. Mai 2011)

Mein zweites Mal....


----------



## bella (16. Mai 2011)




----------



## Fie (16. Mai 2011)

geil, die Katze

der Rest natürlich auch! Ich sehe, du bremst mit Magura. Hab ich demnächst auch dran


----------



## hasenfusses (17. Mai 2011)

> geil, die Katze


Die ist echt süß, die Begeisterung über das festhalten scheint sich allerdings in Grenzen zu halten.....


----------



## blutbuche (17. Mai 2011)

@bella : tolle fotos !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (17. Mai 2011)

Der sieht unserer Pepi aber verdammt ähnlich:




Sie kommt leider nur zum Spazieren mit, deshalb gibts (noch) kein Bikefoto.


----------



## Female (18. Mai 2011)

Feierabend-Trail:


----------



## Votec Tox (18. Mai 2011)

@ Female
Endzeitstimmung! Sieht aus wie ein Wald im Schwarzwald nach Lothar!

@Bella
Wirklich gute Photos und die "genervte Katze" erst 
@Mangolassi
Da sieht Eure gelassener aus 

Grüße!


----------



## Female (18. Mai 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> @ Female
> Endzeitstimmung! Sieht aus wie ein Wald im Schwarzwald nach Lothar!



Och, es gibt auch "schönere" Abschnitte.


----------



## scylla (18. Mai 2011)

@Female
Feierabendtrail?  wie geil ist das denn? 
Will auch haben!


----------



## Female (18. Mai 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> @Female
> Feierabendtrail?  wie geil ist das denn?
> Will auch haben!



Inkl. Bahn-Unterstützung, damit man sich nach einem anstrengenden Tag im Büro nicht komplett verausgaben muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (18. Mai 2011)

Female schrieb:


> Inkl. Bahn-Unterstützung...


 
Das ist ja frech


----------



## mangolassi (18. Mai 2011)

Ist ja trotzdem noch anstrengend genug den Rest ganz hoch zu treten


----------



## HiFi XS (18. Mai 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Das ist ja frech



Finde ich auch - aber auch so s*c*h*ö*n!  Das Wurzelbild ja auch


----------



## HiFi XS (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo Ladies    Dann mache ich weiter und hoffe ihr stellt auch bald wieder tolle Bilder rein!

Hier ein schnell-zusammengeschnittenes Vid im 'Park' mit meinen Homegirls Principiante und Claudi_B in 

Fast and Dirty: Part One  

​






​


----------



## Martina H. (25. Mai 2011)

... so, Du gehst also Fremd... 

...sieht nach Spass aus


----------



## blutbuche (25. Mai 2011)

schön !!!!!


----------



## HiFi XS (26. Mai 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... so, Du gehst also Fremd...
> 
> ...sieht nach Spass aus



Martina, du bist ein Schatz   Und doch, es macht wirklich Spaß. Merke aber auch - ich stand diesmal hinter der Kamera... Waldboden... Beton ist so viel flacher... und fester  



blutbuche schrieb:


> schön !!!!!


ich hatte dieses Ladies Only Forum Clip von Kilkenny im Kopf gehabt und dachte - "Das schaut gut aus, will ich auch was versuchen"


----------



## Principiante (30. Mai 2011)

http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/905791]
	
[/URL]


Sonntag in Berlin, mit der gemischten Berlin Gruppe vom IBC.

Hat echt spaß gemacht! 

Hoffe auf eine baldige Wiederholung!


LG, Principiante!


----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Juni 2011)

Sonntag in Orscholz:


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Juni 2011)

na sowas! Ich dachte der Sportograf fotografiert MICH?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Juni 2011)

Du hast auch das Grinsen ins Gesicht genagelt?  Ich war ziemlich am Limit und habe mich gestern als ich die Bilder sag gefragt, wie das dahin kam....

Wobei die Trails schon toll waren


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. Juni 2011)

wir hatten leider keinerlei Trailanteil... Die Route musste kurzfristig umgeplant werden und bestand zu 95% aus Schotter und Teer. Fies war wirklich die recht steile und lange Abfahrt in sehr feinem tiefen Schotter, da war ich froh, neulich auf La Palma "Sandfahren" geübt zu haben  Das war für Anfänger (und da waren schon viele dabei) sehr schwierig und gefährlich...

Gegrinst habe ich also nicht die ganze Zeit, nur für den Fotografen, so viel Anstand muss sein


----------



## zimtsternchen (2. Juni 2011)

... gekickert...letzten Sonntag auf bei uns um die Ecke im Wald


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Juni 2011)

Sieht richtig  gut aus.


----------



## Female (3. Juni 2011)

Feierabend-Trail, die nächste:


----------



## zimtsternchen (3. Juni 2011)

@ HiFi XS: dankeschön  Jetzt muss noch die Technik besser werden (Füsse mehr nach unten drehen bzw mit dem Pedal verkeilen) und die Geschwindigkeit höher ... Aber soweit alles ohne Stürze und Plessuren überstanden ...*durchatme* 

@ Female: was gäbe ich für solche Feierabendtrails *träum*schwärm*hach*


----------



## ActionBarbie (3. Juni 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> da war ich froh, neulich auf La Palma "Sandfahren" geübt zu haben  Das war für Anfänger (und da waren schon viele dabei) sehr schwierig und gefährlich...



"Sand"fahren habe ich letztes Jahr in Lanzarote gelernt, in der Vulkansche  es gibt schöneres.... aber auch schlimmeres.

Und was die Anfänger betrifft (da zähle ich mich eigentlich auch noch dazu), wer sich zu schade zum Absteigen ist, wenn er merkt dass das seine Fähigkeiten überfordert, der ist selbst Schuld. Lieber mal ein paar Meter schieben oder eben langsam kontrolliert fahren als stürzen und sich was brechen oder so! Wer nur noch Passagier auf dem Rad ist, macht was falsch.


----------



## Principiante (3. Juni 2011)

zimtsternchen schrieb:


> ... gekickert...letzten Sonntag auf bei uns um die Ecke im Wald







geiles Bild!


----------



## zimtsternchen (4. Juni 2011)

Dankeschön!!! 

Kleine Zugabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. Juni 2011)

gestern waren wir auf den neuen Flowtrails in Stromberg, sehr nette Geschichte  Und ich bin sogar ein bisschen abgehoben und ich habe mich über diese Wippe getraut!!


----------



## zimtsternchen (4. Juni 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> gestern waren wir auf den neuen Flowtrails in Stromberg, sehr nette Geschichte  Und ich bin sogar ein bisschen abgehoben und ich habe mich über diese Wippe getraut!!


 Top Bilder!!!

...über den Flowtrail hab ich auch schon ein bisschen was gelesen und bis jetzt nur Gutes gehört...Leider sehr weit weg um am Wochenende mal "kurz rüber zu huschen"


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. Juni 2011)

Danke 
Die Anfahrt ist leider für uns auch recht weit, aber hat sich dann doch gelohnt, man kann dort ne Menge lernen! Die Macher haben sich echt Mühe gegeben! Macht riesig Spaß


----------



## ActionBarbie (5. Juni 2011)

Wir waren Donnerstag da, die Wippe hat mich auch Überwindung gekostet... die große Rampe war dann aber nicht so mein Ding, da schlug dann voll die Höhenangst zu Buche!

Der Trail ist toll, wir sind zweimal rund, einmal blau, einmal rot. Die Anlieger muss man ja nicht immer mitnehmen.


----------



## xXJojoXx (5. Juni 2011)

@Frau Rauscher: Warst du mit männlicher Begleitung am Flowtrail und hast mich(grünes Trikot, blaue Hose und bl. Bike) zufällig am Übungsparcours gesehen ? War mit nem Kumpel unterwegs...


----------



## missmarple (5. Juni 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> gestern waren wir auf den neuen Flowtrails in Stromberg, sehr nette Geschichte



Schaut gut aus!  Das muss ich mir demnächst auch mal anschauen - die Anfahrt hält sich von Mainz aus ja zum Glück halbwegs in Grenzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (5. Juni 2011)

...waren auch schon in stromberg . echt schön gemacht und nette strecken !!


----------



## schlumpf_ (6. Juni 2011)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/24409196"]Purple TaSte - Girlsfreeridecamp on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## lucie (6. Juni 2011)

So, nun habe ich soviel Zeit für das Futzelvideo am Rechner zugebracht (für die Bearbeitung der HD-Daten braucht die Kiste gefühlt mehrere Wochen), nun müßt ihr mein Erstlingswerk auch ertragen

Ich kann euch beruhigen - es ist kurz...


----------



## lucie (6. Juni 2011)

...ach ja - letztens im Harz irgendwo bei Schierke...


----------



## Schnitte (6. Juni 2011)

@lucie

schön gemacht


----------



## jo7840 (6. Juni 2011)

Beim Rennen leztens in Neuenrade.


----------



## blutbuche (6. Juni 2011)

@lucie : is´schön geworden !!


----------



## scylla (6. Juni 2011)

@lucie


Pfarrstieg?


----------



## lucie (6. Juni 2011)

Dankeschön!

Ist nicht spektakulär, aber mir hat's Spaß gemacht - das Fahren (auch wenn es gestern brütend heiß im Wald war) wie auch die Videobearbeitung. 
Wenn's nicht nur nicht so zeitaufwendig wäre.

@scylla
Ich weiß leider nicht genau, ob es der Pfarrstieg ist, aber solche hübschen Kiesel   liegen ja dort zu Hauf rum. Die kann ich nicht so einfach links liegenlassen. 
Wenn Du mal wieder im Harz sein solltest, such doch mal nach den Schnarcherklippen! Von dort aus gibt es auch nette Trails hinab ins Tal der Kalten Bode (einen Teil davon sind wir letztes jahr beim LO-Treffen gefahren). 




​
Dort hat sich das LV einfach so festgefahren und wollte nicht mehr weg...


----------



## scylla (6. Juni 2011)

Hi Lucie,
Danke für den Tipp... Schnarcherklippen hatten wir letztens schon gefunden.
Nett da... 
Für nächstes Mal muss aber unbedingt noch der obere Teil von diesem komischen Kiesel-Stieg am Brocken (du weißt schon was ich meine ) dran glauben! Der war über Ostern leider so überlaufen, dass wir am Einstieg wieder kehrt gemacht haben und die Straße runter sind. Der untere Teil ging dann und hat schrecklich Spaß gemacht 

Kann ich gut verstehen, dass dein LV da nicht mehr weg wollte... meins musste auch überredet werden, wieder ins Auto einzusteigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (6. Juni 2011)

Du meinst sicherlich die hübsche Abkürzung hier, die wir letztes Jahr hoooochgefahren sind. 






Das LV steht hier nur falschherum.  Es nahm dann doch die richtige Richtung - nämlich bergab...


----------



## scylla (6. Juni 2011)

lucie schrieb:


> Du meinst sicherlich die hübsche Abkürzung hier, die wir letztes Jahr hoooochgefahren sind.



Nee, der lange Stieg der vor der Abkürzung kommt, wenn man vom Gipfel runter fährt. Kannst du nicht verfehlen.... Oben sieht der verdammt heftig aus  weiter unten kann man auch nochmal einsteigen, wenn man den Waldweg an den Schienen lang fährt. Der untere Teil ist immer noch knifflig genug und dafür nicht mehr so sehr "bewandert" wie oben! Aber probier's ja nicht an einem Sonn- oder Feiertag, so wie wir das dummer Weise getan haben  (Was man so liest scheint es dort eh problematisch zu sein mit den Wandern... wir hatten allerdings keine Konflikte, aber wurden dafür oft zum Anhalten und Erklären genötigt und mussten dann ein Kunststückchen vorfahren )

Die Abkürzung wollte ich meinen Freund auch hoch schicken, aber nach der Schienen-Querung hatte er keine Lust mehr und wollte unbedingt auf die Straße wechseln  Warum nur?  Frauen sind da wohl härter im Nehmen!

PS: mir fällt gerade auf, dass wir nicht mal Bilder gemacht haben ... waren wohl irgendwie viel zu sehr mit Fahren beschäftigt!


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Juni 2011)

lucie schrieb:


> ...ach ja - letztens im Harz irgendwo bei Schierke...



 Ich hab 'Harzweh'!   Klasse Bilder.  Mit den 2 Fotos zusammen erkennt man gut deine Fahrlinie   Liteville + Gabel kommt gut zur Geltung


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Juni 2011)

Female schrieb:


> Feierabend-Trail, die nächste:




Immer wieder schön...


----------



## scylla (7. Juni 2011)

zwar nicht Harz, aber auch mit hübschen Kieseln


----------



## lucie (7. Juni 2011)

Ich bin immer wieder über all die Ladies hier im Forum und über das, was sie mit ihren Bikes so anstellen, begeistert. 

Ob Marathon, CC, Freeride, DH. Hab ich was vergessen? Bestimmt. 

Bitte fühlt euch alle angesprochen!

Einfach Klasse!


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Juni 2011)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder über all die Ladies hier im Forum und über das, was sie mit ihren Bikes so anstellen, begeistert.
> 
> Ob Marathon, CC, Freeride, DH. Hab ich was vergessen? Bestimmt.
> 
> ...



Ja, da kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Das sind immer super schöne Fotos, die ihr da postet, echt klasse  
Schau die mir immer wieder gerne an
 Macht weiter so


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. Juni 2011)

Und noch mehr Bilder aus dem Harz 
Ist jetzt zwei Wochen her und ich habe mal nur hinter der Kamera gestanden.


----------



## blutbuche (7. Juni 2011)

@lucie : ..is das die platzangst traihunter hose ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (8. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @lucie : ..is das die platzangst traihunter hose ?????



Jepp dat isse. Genau die Richtige für Frog-Rider.


----------



## blutbuche (8. Juni 2011)

....... !!!!!


----------



## kinderfresserin (9. Juni 2011)

Ich muß auch mal sagen daß ich total beeindruckt bin! Vieles sieht so gruselig spektakulär für mich Anfängerwanderdüne aus, wahnsinn


----------



## BikeTrulla (10. Juni 2011)

Zwar noch im Anfangstadium aber nen paar Bilderchen gibt es von mir auch schon 









des ging dann wohl mal schief :-D


----------



## scylla (10. Juni 2011)

Autsch!
Mach dir nichts draus, passiert jedem mal


----------



## BikeTrulla (10. Juni 2011)

Mach ich auch nicht. So hatte ich wenigstens schon mal nen Front Flip gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. Juni 2011)

Ist doch hoffentlich nichts weiter passiert 
Was zählt ist der Mut  Mich kosten derartige Rampen immer wieder Überwindung. Wichtig ist nur auch nach einem Sturz wieder aufzusteigen


----------



## BikeTrulla (10. Juni 2011)

Ne ne nur ein wenig Nackenschmerzen. Die höhe fand ich gar net mal so schlimm. Shore ist nur was woran ich mich erstmal gewöhnen muss  Aufgestiegen danach? Na sicher war der erste Tag von dreien in Winterberg


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. Juni 2011)

Hey, du kommst aus Hannover!!! Ich bin von dort in den Landkreis Hildesheim gezogen. Du hast nicht zufällig Lust und Zeit am Sonntag nach Braunlage zu fahren?


----------



## BikeTrulla (12. Juni 2011)

Leider net, denn ich hab drei Terroristen und die nehmen mich voll in Anspruch heute ;o)


----------



## ollo (12. Juni 2011)

fast ganz ohne Kiesel.....die kamen später inkl. Fangopackung für das Rad , die Dame des Hauses im Jochgrimm Singflug


----------



## Martina H. (12. Juni 2011)

Hätte auch in "Mein Highlight heute..." gut gepasst:









Danke an turbo.huhnchen (Du weißt welche 2 Stellen das sind ) und lucie für Eure Geduld   - ohne Euch hätte ich das nie geschafft!!!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (12. Juni 2011)

Das glaub ich ja fast nicht 

Aus dir wird doch noch ne Downhillerin


----------



## lucie (12. Juni 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Aus dir wird doch noch ne Downhillerin



Das sag ich doch!


----------



## Martina H. (13. Juni 2011)

... im Leben nicht...


----------



## scylla (13. Juni 2011)

bisschen kurventraining von gestern












war im endeffekt nicht besonders schwer zu fahren, aber sah von oben dafür ziemlich eklig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (13. Juni 2011)

@ Scylla
Sieht sehr steil und überhaupt nicht einfach aus!

Dann will ich auch mal ein paar Bilder von gestern aus Flims vom Runcatrail einstellen, hatte mein neues Kiez Team und mein gutes altes Bionicon  dabei. Wollte mal einen direkten Vergleich zwischen Hardtail und fluffigen Fully auf dieser Strecke haben.

Das leichte Kiez macht echt Spaß, nachdem ich davor für zwei Monate ein Kona Cowan hatte und es gut verkaufen konnte, ein gewaltiger Unterschied:







Und man kann es auch schön laufen lassen, fordert das Hardtail aber viel Fahraktivität:






Auf dem Fully dann fast schon ein "Ausruhen":






Hier dagegen strengt das Hardtail mit nur 100mm Federweg vorn richtig an (während man mit dem Fully einfach drüberbügeln konnte. Klar, weiß Jeder, trotzdem der direkte Vergleich war für mich echt interessant):






In den winkeligen Teilen aber machte es richtig Spaß:





Und lustig war es zwischen all den Downhillern allemal.
Fazit für mich: Beides macht Spaß, mit dem 4X Kiez war ich nach drei Abfahrten platt. Mit dem Fully war es viel entspannter, aber man mußte auch viel schneller fahren, um den gleichen Spaß zu haben.

Grüße!


----------



## Schnitte (13. Juni 2011)

mal ein paar Bilder aus Braunlage  war ein tolles WE


----------



## mountymaus (13. Juni 2011)

Nicht so spektakulär wie meine "Vorschreiberinnen"...

Nach einem faulen Samstag, den wir in Willingen auf dem Bike-Festival verbracht haben, musste gestern wieder geradelt werden. 

Ziel war der Sollingturm bei Uslar und der Hochsollingturm bei Neuhaus.

Kurz vor Nienover





Am Sollingturm





Das ist nicht das Burgfräulein 





Auf dem Weg zu den "Neuen Teichen"





Pause am Hochsollingturm





Heimfahrt


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (13. Juni 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> mal ein paar Bilder aus Braunlage  war ein tolles WE


 
Irgendwie müssen wir das besser timen  Kann es sein, dass wir uns auf dem Freeride gesehen haben? (Ich bin die, die den Kettenstrebenschutz angeschleppt hatt)


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (13. Juni 2011)

Das ist mein Foto von heute (ebenfalls aus Braunlage). Ist zwar gnadenlos überbelichtet aber zum angeben reichts


----------



## scylla (13. Juni 2011)

@votec tox
schöne bilder! der trail sieht nach spaß aus... kommt sofort auf die merkliste


----------



## Schnitte (14. Juni 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Irgendwie müssen wir das besser timen  Kann es sein, dass wir uns auf dem Freeride gesehen haben? (Ich bin die, die den Kettenstrebenschutz angeschleppt hatt)



das nächste Mal müssen wir uns echt absprechen  freu mich immer neue Ladies kennen zu lernen. Aber ob wir uns gesehen haben...hui gute Frage. War fast die ganze Zeit mit zwei anderen Mädels unterwegs  also wenn du einen gagernden Haufen gesehen hast, dann waren wir das


----------



## Martina H. (14. Juni 2011)

... wieder mal tolle Bilder hier.

Da krieg ich immer mächtig Respekt, wenn ich sehe, was andere so "treiben"  



> das nächste Mal müssen wir uns echt absprechen



... ich sach ja, irgendwann rennen wir alle durch den Wald und haben uns einen Aufkleber "IBC-LO-Member" auf die Stirn gebappt


----------



## HiFi XS (14. Juni 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... wieder mal tolle Bilder hier.
> 
> Da krieg ich immer mächtig Respekt, wenn ich sehe, was andere so "treiben"  ...



Kann ich nur zustimmen - hamma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abgefahrene (15. Juni 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdElYvwY774&feature=youtube_gdata"]YouTube        - âªDH Winterberg 2011â¬â[/nomedia]

Hab auch endlich ein Video von der DH in Winterberg...Der Anfang meiner 2ten Saison... Zwar noch nicht richtig fit, aber ich bin stolz wie Oscar!!!


----------



## zimtsternchen (15. Juni 2011)

abgefahrene schrieb:


> YouTube        - âªDH Winterberg 2011â¬â
> 
> Hab auch endlich ein Video von der DH in Winterberg...Der Anfang meiner 2ten Saison... Zwar noch nicht richtig fit, aber ich bin stolz wie Oscar!!!



Sehr sehr cooles Video und stolz kannst du alle mal sein!!!  Und untem am Lift NIEMAND der anstand... Wart ihr da mal unter der Woche da, oder? Sonst ist das ja fast unmÃ¶glich 

So ganz allgemein nochmal: *DAUMEN HOCH MÃDELS*!!! Finds immer total schÃ¶n hier rumzustÃ¶bern und die ganzen coolen Bilder zu bestaunen. Jede auf ihre Weise hat SpaÃ aufm Rad und das ist ja wohl das Wichtigste !!

Ab dem 25.06. gehts fÃ¼r mich nach Innsbruck auf den Nordketten Singletrail (*bibberangstundbange* ) und danach noch nach Saalbach/Leogang... Hoffe, dann bring ich auch mal ein paar scharfe Bilderchen mit und nicht nur meine verwackelt-laienhaften Erahn-Bilder


----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2011)

zimtsternchen schrieb:


> Ab dem 25.06. gehts für mich nach Innsbruck auf den Nordketten Singletrail (*bibberangstundbange* ) und danach noch nach Saalbach/Leogang... Hoffe, dann bring ich auch mal ein paar scharfe Bilderchen mit und nicht nur meine verwackelt-laienhaften Erahn-Bilder



Falls du die Nordkette überleben solltest und danach noch eine Tastatur bedienen kannst *knockonwood* : Berichte doch bitte mal, wie sich Otto-Normalo-Bikerin darauf so macht! 
Mir wurde letztens von einem wirklich guten Fahrer davon abgeraten, die zu probieren... sei nix für mich weil viel zu steil und zu viele Absätze und so  
Nur, dass ich jetzt irgendwie motiviert bin, mir die Sache gerade erst recht mal anzuschauen


----------



## zimtsternchen (15. Juni 2011)

Fahr mit meinem Freund und seinem Kumpel (hat Fahrtechnikkurse in Winterberg gegeben und mich auch schon unter seine Fittiche genommen)... Haben beide auch schon (kleine) Zweifel aufkommen lassen, aber trauen mir wohl mehr zu da sie es nicht von vorn herein ausschlieÃen... Wir werden sehen und wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt  Ich versuch mein Bestes und lass das alles mal auf mich zukommen. 
Sobald ich mich Ã¼berfordert fÃ¼hle tritt der Notfallplan in Kraft: Fotos von den Jungs machen und die Wanderschuhe sind (gefÃ¼hlt) auch schon eingepackt. 

Hier noch ein sehr schickes Video zum Trail:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUWnQ_lD87E"]YouTube        - âªScott Nordkette Singletrailâ¬â[/nomedia] (Vorsicht: Gefahr aufkommender URlaubsstimmmung  )


----------



## mountymaus (15. Juni 2011)

War denn eigentlich eine der Ladies in Willingen beim Bike-Festival?
Ich bin auf der Suche nach den GPS Daten der Milka Genusstouren.


----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2011)

zimtsternchen schrieb:


> Fahr mit meinem Freund und seinem Kumpel (hat Fahrtechnikkurse in Winterberg gegeben und mich auch schon unter seine Fittiche genommen)... Haben beide auch schon (kleine) Zweifel aufkommen lassen, aber trauen mir wohl mehr zu da sie es nicht von vorn herein ausschlieÃen... Wir werden sehen und wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt  Ich versuch mein Bestes und lass das alles mal auf mich zukommen.
> Sobald ich mich Ã¼berfordert fÃ¼hle tritt der Notfallplan in Kraft: Fotos von den Jungs machen und die Wanderschuhe sind (gefÃ¼hlt) auch schon eingepackt.
> 
> Hier noch ein sehr schickes Video zum Trail:
> YouTube        - âªScott Nordkette Singletrailâ¬â (Vorsicht: Gefahr aufkommender URlaubsstimmmung  )



danke fÃ¼r das vid 
so bÃ¶se sieht der ja doch gar nicht aus! halte ich eigentlich bis auf vielleicht 1-2 passagen die man sich mal in natura anschauen mÃ¼sste fÃ¼r durchweg machbar. nur halt bei nÃ¤sse wÃ¼rde ich mich da nicht gern erwischen lassen mit dem ganzen holz und den wurzeln.

na ja, derjenige, der mich gewarnt hat, hat's ja auch noch nicht persÃ¶nlich gesehen, sondern nur aus beschreibungen. wahrscheinlich hat er sich genauso verbal erschrecken lassen wie ich mich von seiner aussage 
hast recht, wer nicht wagt... 

viel spaÃ dort unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zimtsternchen (15. Juni 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> so böse sieht der ja doch gar nicht aus! halte ich eigentlich bis auf vielleicht 1-2 passagen die man sich mal in natura anschauen müsste für durchweg machbar. nur halt bei nässe würde ich mich da nicht gern erwischen lassen mit dem ganzen holz und den wurzeln.
> 
> ...
> 
> viel spaß dort unten



So sehe ich das auch... Okay, bei mir wären es wohl 3-4 passagen  aber das wird schon irgendwie passen. Wobei in natura alles ja eh nochmal gaaaaaaaaaanz anders ist bzw sich so anfühlt  Also hinfahren, angucken, testen, probieren, sich von den Jungs coachen /ziehen lassen und wenn nicht schieben. Will ja danach gern noch in die Tastatur hauen können um einen Bericht abgeben zu können 

Danke, freu mich auch schon total drauf. Innsbruck ist auch eine geniale Stadt. Nur zu empfehlen!! Da fällt mir ein: sollte ich nicht auf dem Trail zurecht kommen, kann ich mir immernoch in der Stadt (bikesachen) shoppen gehen


----------



## ceraphineraven (15. Juni 2011)

HIHI Schnitteeeee.....hier mein Anteil vom WE...."wir gaggernden Hühner"
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/917869]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/917866]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/917868]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/917861]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/917871]
	
[/URL]

es war ein fantastisches WE


----------



## Lyndwyn (15. Juni 2011)

Tolle Fotos! Bin ganz beeindruckt, Mädels


----------



## abgefahrene (16. Juni 2011)

zimtsternchen schrieb:


> Sehr sehr cooles Video und stolz kannst du alle mal sein!!!  Und untem am Lift NIEMAND der anstand... Wart ihr da mal unter der Woche da, oder? Sonst ist das ja fast unmöglich
> 
> So ganz allgemein nochmal: *DAUMEN HOCH MÄDELS*!!! Finds immer total schön hier rumzustöbern und die ganzen coolen Bilder zu bestaunen. Jede auf ihre Weise hat Spaß aufm Rad und das ist ja wohl das Wichtigste !!
> 
> Ab dem 25.06. gehts für mich nach Innsbruck auf den Nordketten Singletrail (*bibberangstundbange* ) und danach noch nach Saalbach/Leogang... Hoffe, dann bring ich auch mal ein paar scharfe Bilderchen mit und nicht nur meine verwackelt-laienhaften Erahn-Bilder



Danke!  Ja, wir waren an einem Donnerstag dort... damit sich die Krabbelstunde für mich auch lohnt! Und es war der Hammer... vll 5 Biker auf der DH... Sobald die Zeit es zulässt kommt eine Wiederholung...


----------



## Schnitte (16. Juni 2011)

@ceraphineraven

so nun fehlt ja nur noch Lady Number 3 
sind echt tolle Bilderchen geworden von uns


----------



## die tina (16. Juni 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Mir wurde letztens von einem wirklich guten Fahrer davon abgeraten, die zu probieren... sei nix für mich weil viel zu steil und zu viele Absätze und so
> Nur, dass ich jetzt irgendwie motiviert bin, mir die Sache gerade erst recht mal anzuschauen



Kannst Du schon probieren. Natürlich ist der DH sausteil, aber man kann auf den Forstweg ausweichen, wenns zu viel wird (oder einen der schönen und gut fahrbaren anderen Trails der Nordkette probieren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Einfacher ist der Hungerburgtrail.


----------



## scylla (16. Juni 2011)

die tina schrieb:


> aber man kann auf den Forstweg ausweichen, wenns zu viel wird



Waaas? 
Nix da!!! Das wäre ja, wie wenn man sich nen schönen fetten Eisbecher bestellt und dann nur die Waffel isst


----------



## Principiante (16. Juni 2011)

schöne Bilder! 

Ich war am WE im Bikepark Osternohe
/
Fränkische Schweiz.  

http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/

War supergut und vieeeeeel zu kurz!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Silvermoon (16. Juni 2011)

... zwar jetzt nicht durch Feld, Wald und Flur...





... sondern durch Michelstadt´s Alstadt und über Kopfsteinpflaster gedüst 

War am Pfingstmontag beim 2. Michelstädter City Cross.


----------



## Schnitte (16. Juni 2011)

@Silvermoon

tolles Bild, was eine klasse Stimmung verbreitet 
hoffe du warst mit deiner Leistung zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (17. Juni 2011)

Heute waren vom Michelstädter City Cross noch ganz viele Bilder beim Veranstalter online, hab ich gleich mal welche runtergeladen 

Hier bei der kleinen aber recht abschüssigen Abfahrt hinein in den Burggraben am Diebesturm der Altstadt:





... und kurz nach der Fahrt durch eine alte Scheune Richtung Stadtgarten:





Vor der Scheune hatte ich meine kleine persönliche Fankurve. Dort saßen Bekannte von mir, grillten Würstchen (wie gemein, wenn man da vorbeifährt und es riecht so lecker nach Essen ) und feuerten mich an wie die Bekloppten - saustark 

Ach, scheee war´s


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (17. Juni 2011)

abgefahrene schrieb:


> Danke!  Ja, wir waren an einem Donnerstag dort... damit sich die Krabbelstunde für mich auch lohnt! Und es war der Hammer... vll 5 Biker auf der DH... Sobald die Zeit es zulässt kommt eine Wiederholung...


 
Aber bitte rechtzeitig bescheid sagen


----------



## dkc-live (20. Juni 2011)

meine Freundin :


----------



## scylla (20. Juni 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> meine Freundin :





wo ist das denn? (gerne auch per pn )


----------



## dkc-live (20. Juni 2011)

die Runde um die Kriebsteintalsperre im schönen Sachsen.


----------



## scylla (20. Juni 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> die Runde um die Kriebsteintalsperre im schönen Sachsen.



leider viel zu weit weg  ... aber sieht aus, als könne man spaß haben auf der runde


----------



## dkc-live (20. Juni 2011)

Ja! ist sehr nett. Von Flowig bis Verblockt über Treppen und Wurzeln ist alles auf der 800 
Höhenmeterrunde mit 25 km drinne. Wir fahren gerne die 40 km mit dem Auto bis hin.


----------



## HiFi XS (20. Juni 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> meine Freundin :




Wow, sieht richtig toll aus und deine Freundin kann wirklich gut fahren! Ist es dort so steil wie es im Bild aussieht? Möchte auch so was können    Respekt!


----------



## MelleD (20. Juni 2011)

Brrrr.... bei Steinen macht mein Kopp zu...
Schöne Bilder! An deine Freundin:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (20. Juni 2011)

das erste ist nicht ganz so steil wie es aussieht. was soll man sagen. sie fÃ¤hrt echt gut obwohl sie erst seit august '10 auf dem bike sitzt und ihr hobel keine 800 â¬ gekostet hat  nochn halbes jahr und sie macht mir was vor XD

das 2. bild ist etwas gestellt, dass hat sie nur mit absetzen geschafft. ich hab das rad auch 3 mal weggeworfen ehh ich es gestanden habe. ist aber auch recht schwer.


----------



## blutbuche (20. Juni 2011)

...wenn das so wäre , würdest du sicher nicht mehr lachen ...


----------



## HiFi XS (20. Juni 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> das erste ist nicht ganz so steil wie es aussieht. was soll man sagen. sie fÃ¤hrt echt gut obwohl sie erst seit august '10 auf dem bike sitzt und ihr hobel keine 800 â¬ gekostet hat  nochn halbes jahr und sie macht mir was vor XD
> 
> das 2. bild ist etwas gestellt, dass hat sie nur mit absetzen geschafft. ich hab das rad auch 3 mal weggeworfen ehh ich es gestanden habe. ist aber auch recht schwer.



Manche Leute haben es richtig drauf. Ich kenne auch einen 'AnfÃ¤nger', der schwerere Sachen einfach auf Anheib macht - obwohl er ganz wenig Erfahrung auf einem Mountainbike hat.

Ich wollte auch fragen, was sie fÃ¼r'n Rad fÃ¤hrt. Hast du aber schon beantwortet... doppelt Respekt!


----------



## dkc-live (20. Juni 2011)

*klick* mittlerweile mit 2 fach slx mit bashguard und einem 1500 gramm laufradsatz ^^. Wiegt 11.5 kg und ist sehr gut zu tragen. Durch die Stahlfedergabel ist es aber super im verblockten Glände zu bewegen.


----------



## scylla (20. Juni 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> das erste ist nicht ganz so steil wie es aussieht. was soll man sagen. sie fährt echt gut obwohl sie erst seit august '10 auf dem bike sitzt und ihr hobel keine 800  gekostet hat  nochn halbes jahr und sie macht mir was vor XD
> 
> das 2. bild ist etwas gestellt, dass hat sie nur mit absetzen geschafft. ich hab das rad auch 3 mal weggeworfen ehh ich es gestanden habe. ist aber auch recht schwer.



doppelt Respekt 

wegen "gestellt"... macht doch jeder  Wie oft man eine Stelle runter gepurzelt ist vor man's geschafft hat bzw. wieviel Meter danach man abgestiegen ist sieht ja am Ende keiner 
Das auf dem zweiten Bild sieht aber auch wirklich nicht einfach aus! Wer's da irgendwie schafft mit beiden Füßen auf den Pedalen abgelichtet zu werden hat was drauf! Egal was davor oder danach kam!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Juni 2011)

allerdings! Das muss man wirklich erst mal schaffen, für ein Foto 
Die Bilder sind jedenfalls 


hier mal wieder eine Treppe die ich mich dann doch getraut habe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (21. Juni 2011)

da fehlt das Bild zur Treppe


----------



## 4mate (21. Juni 2011)

Ich sehe es - aber das Fotoalbum hatte eben vorhin einen kleinen Schluckauf!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=313926


----------



## mystik-1 (21. Juni 2011)

@dkc-live

sehr schön!

wobei ich schon vom zugucken angst bekomme


----------



## HiFi XS (21. Juni 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> *klick* mittlerweile mit 2 fach slx mit bashguard und einem 1500 gramm laufradsatz ^^. Wiegt 11.5 kg und ist sehr gut zu tragen. Durch die Stahlfedergabel ist es aber super im verblockten Glände zu bewegen.



   Und deine Freundin kommt damit bestens klar.


----------



## dkc-live (21. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank für die lieben Kommentare. (von meiner Freundin)


----------



## MelleD (22. Juni 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die lieben Kommentare. (von meiner Freundin)



Deine Freundin kann sich auch gerne hier anmelden, wie sie liest, beißen wir auch nicht


----------



## blutbuche (22. Juni 2011)

..naja - manchmal ...


----------



## lucie (23. Juni 2011)

Das SC diente als Kletterhilfe, die Five Ten Impact bewährten sich als echte Kletterschuhe, und ich... 
...ich war im ERNTEEINSATZ


----------



## Silvermoon (23. Juni 2011)

Das nenn ich mal ein vielseitig verwendbares Equipment


----------



## blutbuche (23. Juni 2011)

...die kirschen seh´n aber noch gar net richtig schön rot aus ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (23. Juni 2011)

Die hatten wahrscheinlich 'ne Anämie. Und Diabetes müssen se auch noch gehabt haben, sie waren nämlich ganz schööön süß. Hoffentlich ist das nicht ansteckend.

Es gibt ja auch hellere Sorten.


----------



## Claudi_B (23. Juni 2011)

echt lustiges Bild lucie!

Das kannste im Herbst noch mal als Apfelpflückerbild verkaufen ; )
Wenn man schnell hinguckt, könnten es auch polierte Äpfel sein.


----------



## Nessel5100 (26. Juni 2011)

So, dann sind hier auch mal zwei Bilder von mir:


----------



## Deleted168745 (26. Juni 2011)

soderle... nach Operationen, mal-keine-Zeit-dann-wieder-zu-Faul, dann Bronchitis, und wichtig, Umzug...nach langer Zeit mal ein paar _"Suchbilder" _von mir  beim Erkunden der neuen Heimat  
(der Trail ist nicht durchweg so ausgesetzt, sondern nur diese Passage-beim Fahren kuckt man ja nicht hin...hab selber grade erst gesehen wie das Aussieht und stelle fest: gut dass ich´s nicht gemacht hab.









vlg


----------



## Votec Tox (26. Juni 2011)

@kilkenny: Das sieht wirklich krass aus! Puh, nix für mich!

Hier ein paar Bilder von der Uina-Schlucht, wo wo wir vor knapp einer Woche waren:







Immer wieder beeindruckend:






Ich laufe sie lieber von N nach S hoch und fahre dann Richtung Reschensee runter.






Und noch ein klein wenig Schnee im Hintergrund gabs auch zu sehen






Grüße!


----------



## Deleted168745 (26. Juni 2011)

hey votec! poh! schön! vom Rad-Rauftragen bin ich auch bedient die Tage  aber es lohnt sich halt


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2011)

@kenny & votec

schöne Bilder 
aber ich kann trotzdem nicht anders als mich zu gruseln 
bei solchen Stellen bin ich ja schon mächtig stolz auf mich, wenn ich es fertig bringe, da zu laufen ohne die Vollkrise zu kriegen. Auf's Bike würden mich da keine zehn Pferde bringen. Das mit dem "auf den Weg schauen" klappt da leider gar nicht  das erste was ich bei sowas mache, ist einen langen ausgedehnten Blick nach unten zu werfen... ob ich will oder nicht... und dann ist's natürlich vorbei mit fahren


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2011)

mal was harmloseres ohne kante und ausblick 









... ich schäm mich schon fast nach den ganzen krassen panorama-bildern!


----------



## Tribal84 (27. Juni 2011)

userin :nina87
foto:ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (27. Juni 2011)

schicke Bilder mal wieder die Damen 
kann ich nur ehrfüchtig meinen Hut ziehen
und zum Thema Suchbild: ich hab echt ne Weile gesucht und war der festen Überzeugung da ist kein Radfahrer drauf zu sehen


----------



## HiFi XS (27. Juni 2011)

Ladies - allesamt tolle Bilder. Was sind das für schööööne Landschaften und Biking Bilder


----------



## Bea5 (28. Juni 2011)

Klasse Bilder, Respekt für Euer fahrerisches Können und Euren Mut!
Ich muß noch viiiel üben


----------



## ceraphineraven (28. Juni 2011)

echt sehr sehr schöne Bilder von euren Ausflügen 
macht weiter so...ist immer eine Freude sie zu sehen


----------



## Mausoline (3. Juli 2011)

u.a. 3 Tage Biken in Nauders

meist sehr steile Schotterwege hoch und dann doch noch schöne Trails


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. Juli 2011)

oh wie schön! In einem Monat geht unser AlpenX dort lang, jetzt freu ich mich noch mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (4. Juli 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> oh wie schön! In einem Monat geht unser AlpenX dort lang, jetzt freu ich mich noch mehr



wenn du da die Via Claudia fährst kommst du dort nicht vorbei  oder "fahrt" ihr über die Uina-Schlucht?
Wie geht eure Route?
Wir sind uns noch nicht einig, aber in 4 Wochen solls losgehen


----------



## Jennfa (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo Mädels, immer wieder schön zu sehen wieviel Spaß auch Mädels in den Bergen haben . Hier im Norden sieht es mit weiblichen Fahrern eher mager aus...ein paar habe ich schon zusammentrommeln können . Wenn also noch mehr Mädels ausm Norden, aus der Ecke Deister/Harz unterwegs sind, dann bitte "hier" schreien!
Jetzt aber mal ein paar Bilder von letzter Woche


----------



## sturzflocke (10. Juli 2011)

@jennfa dürfen lüneburgerinnen auch HIER schreien


----------



## Jennfa (10. Juli 2011)

Klaro ! Her mit den Frauen aus dem Norden! Mensch das ist ja gar nicht mal so weit weg! Dann musste aber unbedingt mal zu uns hier ins Trailrevier Deister kommen !


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Juli 2011)

Wieder klasse Bilder von Euch hier zu sehen und so verblockte Stellen, welche Ihr da so lässig fahrt 

Von mir auch mal wieder eines von Heute auf dem Heimtrail direkt vor der Haustür:
Eigendlich nicht so sehr schwer aber mein Kopf macht immer Probleme wenn es auf der einen Seite so steil runter geht:







Und hier noch was von vor 10 Tagen in Klosters, ein Trail, den ich noch nie ganz fahren konnte aber weiterhin fleißig übe:




(Leider keine geeignete Kamera mit dabei gehabt.)

Geht die ganze Strecke - für meine Verhältnisse - recht steil runter:






Und bautz... zum Glück den "richtigen" Helm auf gehabt -  da mit dem Gesicht auf dem liegenden Baumstamm gelandet, erst mal sammeln...




Rutschig wars und all die Tannenzapfen!


Dann ging es wieder:





Grüße!


----------



## zimtsternchen (10. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Falls du die Nordkette überleben solltest und danach noch eine Tastatur bedienen kannst *knockonwood* : Berichte doch bitte mal, wie sich Otto-Normalo-Bikerin darauf so macht!
> Mir wurde letztens von einem wirklich guten Fahrer davon abgeraten, die zu probieren... sei nix für mich weil viel zu steil und zu viele Absätze und so
> Nur, dass ich jetzt irgendwie motiviert bin, mir die Sache gerade erst recht mal anzuschauen



sooo.... dann möchte ich mich mal zu Wort melden und einen kurzen Bericht und die Nordkette und den restlichen Urlaub abgeben 
Wir waren die ganze Zeit so mit Radfahren beschäftigt, dass ich leider keine gescheiten Bilder von mir habe (Wollen wir heute mal Bilder machen? - Ach nee, Wetter ist so cool, komm lass mal fahren. Machen wir morgen... *denkste*)
Zur Nordkette: Das Video was ich damals hier reingestellt habe, war eine geniale Vermarktung des Trails, leider fern von Gut und Böse. Nicht nur, dass es Laufradnabenhohe ausgewaschene Fahrrinnen gab - nein, in den Rinnen waren nochmal schmale Rinnen reingefahren - reicht ja so schon nicht... noch dazu war es sau-steil, total verwurzelt, dann gab es noch riesen Stufen mit anschließenden Spitzkehren und überhaupt... Fazit: Für mich absolut noch unfahrbar. Das Prädikt "european steepest and roughest trail" hat sich die Nordkette voll verdient. Die drei Männer mit denen ich unterwegs war habe ich durch lautes Schimpfen und Fluchen immer gut orten können...  Insgesamt haben wir gut 1,5-2Std. gebraucht um die 1000hm zu bewältigen (der Forstweg hat sich dafür entspannt fahren lassen ) 
Wie gesagt, dass war mein persönliches Empfinden, an die Jungs und Mädels die das Ding heil überstehen: HUT AB!! 
...Irgendwann bin ich vielleicht auch mal so weit.

Innsbruck hat ansonsten noch den Hungerburg-Trail zu bieten und eine Menge "Home"trails die super viel Spaß machen. Den Bikepark Tirol in Steinach haben wir uns auch angeschaut und ich mag ihn sehr! Sehr cooler, flowiger und naturbelassener Freeride-Trail. Der Ortswechsel nach Saalbach war gut gewählt und als nächstes Urlaubsziel schon vorgemerkt. 4Tage waren da leider zu wenig. Nach 6 Tage non-Stop fahren haben mich auch jegliche Kräfte verlassen und ich hab bei Nebel, Regen, und kalt (-3 Grad auf den Bergstationen) die letzten beiden Tage entspannt angehen lassen. Schließlich wollt ich mich jetzt nicht zerschießen... die Bachelorarbeit will ja noch geschrieben werden... 

Summa summarum hab ich gezeigt bekommen, was ich alles nicht kann und was bis zum nächsten Urlaub in den "richtigen" Bergen (und nicht Winterberg / Willingen *hust*) besser klappen muss.


----------



## Jennfa (10. Juli 2011)

@votec tox: das sieht aber auch nach ordentlich Gefälle aus und dazu noch wie es aussieht schön feuchter Waldboden...! Warte mal ab, in ein paar Monaten fragst du dich sicher wieso dir damals so angst und bange war. Ich finds total genial, wenn ich sehe wie hier viele Mädels sich ihren Ängsten stellen und nicht aufgeben. Selbst wenn es mal nicht auf anhieb klappt, einfach immer wieder aufsteigen und irgendwann fährt man es locker runter. 

@zimtsternchen: das kommt der Beschreibung eines Freundes so ziemlich nahe. Nordkette soll schon sehr heftig sein...wenn es dann noch feucht ist *grusel*. Ich kenne die Strecke aber auch nicht, aber wenn man hört was für einen Respekt sogar gute Fahrer vor dieser Strecke haben . Ich trage mein Rad ja auch mal ganz gerne und nehme oft in Kauf auf schweren Stellen absteigen zu müssen. Aber das wäre mir auch zu extrem. Das mit den Fotos kenne ich nur zu gut...diesen Urlaub habe ich meine DSLR teilweise im Rucksack mitgeschleppt und wir haben tatsächlich mal ein wenig Zeit gefunden Bilder zu machen. Hätten aber auch gerne mehr sein können . Wir haben auch in Saalbach gewohnt und sind von da aus in alle Richtungen gefahren...jeden Tag andere Trails . Ich war total begeistert. Wildkogel lohnt auf jeden Fall . 

Grüße Jenna


----------



## Schnitte (11. Juli 2011)

zimtsternchen schrieb:


> Innsbruck hat ansonsten noch den Hungerburg-Trail zu bieten und eine Menge "Home"trails die super viel Spaß machen. Den Bikepark Tirol in Steinach haben wir uns auch angeschaut und ich mag ihn sehr! Sehr cooler, flowiger und naturbelassener Freeride-Trail. Der Ortswechsel nach Saalbach war gut gewählt und als nächstes Urlaubsziel schon vorgemerkt. 4Tage waren da leider zu wenig. Nach 6 Tage non-Stop fahren haben mich auch jegliche Kräfte verlassen und ich hab bei Nebel, Regen, und kalt (-3 Grad auf den Bergstationen) die letzten beiden Tage entspannt angehen lassen. Schließlich wollt ich mich jetzt nicht zerschießen... die Bachelorarbeit will ja noch geschrieben werden...
> 
> Summa summarum hab ich gezeigt bekommen, was ich alles nicht kann und was bis zum nächsten Urlaub in den "richtigen" Bergen (und nicht Winterberg / Willingen *hust*) besser klappen muss.



schöner Bericht 
Saalbach Hinterglemm steht bei uns auch wieder auf dem Program, zudem Leogang, Wagrain und Bischhofsmais im Urlaub 
und keine Sorge mit dem "es hat nicht alles geklappt", letztes Jahr war ich totaler Neuling auf dem Freerider, habe mich nichts getraut und nun wird es stetig besser  sowas braucht Zeit und wenn du Willingen und Winterberg lässig fährst bist doch schon gut unterwegs 
Viel Erfolg für deine Bachelorarbeit


----------



## sturzflocke (11. Juli 2011)

Im Deister war ich letztes jahr mal, aber da ich schulter lädiert bin und das iwie nicht mehr richtig gut werden will, tu ich mich beim hochschieben immer ziemlich schwer ^^ bin aber diesen sonntag evtl am wurmberg ...


----------



## scylla (11. Juli 2011)

@zimtsternchen
Danke für deinen Bericht 
Liest sich ja gruselig  Aber gut, dass es nebenan noch so viele schöne Trails für euch gab und damit doch noch Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (11. Juli 2011)

sturzflocke schrieb:


> Im Deister war ich letztes jahr mal, aber da ich schulter lädiert bin und das iwie nicht mehr richtig gut werden will, tu ich mich beim hochschieben immer ziemlich schwer ^^ bin aber diesen sonntag evtl am wurmberg ...



dann sehen wir uns vielleicht  falls du ein schwarz haariges mädel mit einem rot weißen Votec siehst, dann bin ich das


----------



## zimtsternchen (11. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> @zimtsternchen
> Danke für deinen Bericht
> Liest sich ja gruselig  Aber gut, dass es nebenan noch so viele schöne Trails für euch gab und damit doch noch Spaß!



Bitte gern. Hab sogar noch ein passendes Einsatz-Bild gefunden. In Innsbruck kann man nämlich total entspannt mit Straßenbahn und der Hungerburg(zahrad)Bahn fahren. Einfach in die Stadt und dort zusteigen. An der Start-Station von der Hungerburgbahn haben Sie sogar Flatscreens auf denen die ganze Zeit Videos vom Nordketten Singletrail kommen.


----------



## Deleted168745 (14. Juli 2011)

zimtsternchen schrieb:


>


----------



## mangolassi (14. Juli 2011)

Echt ein Hammer Foto, musste es grad mal im Album in gross anschauen


----------



## zimtsternchen (14. Juli 2011)

Danke Danke... Ist auch mein einziges (mehr oder weniger) fahrendes Einsatzbild aus dem Urlaub. 
Sonst gibt es nur ein eher mäßig aktionreiches Video von der Blue-Line in Saalbach... ... dafür mit ner gaaaanzen Ladung Schlamm.


----------



## Schnitte (15. Juli 2011)

die blue line hat aber auch ihren anspruch  wenn man die bremse offen lässt sind die kurve gar nicht mehr so easy  und wichtig ist doch nur eins : du hattest spaß, du hast sicher wieder einiges dazu gelernt und bist gesund wieder angekommen
und schlamm packungen sind super für den Rahmen  ist jedenfalls die ausrede von meinem Freund wenn er nicht putzen will


----------



## Sansarah (15. Juli 2011)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> userin :nina87
> foto:ich



einfach klasse


----------



## sannne (15. Juli 2011)

@ tribal84 bzw. nina87: Respekt!!! Hab auf euren anderen Fotos gesehen, dass das gap ja viiieeel größer ist, als es auf diesem Bild aussieht. Und die Anfahrt sieht auch aus, als wäre sie nicht so ganz ohne...


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (15. Juli 2011)

sturzflocke schrieb:


> Im Deister war ich letztes jahr mal, aber da ich schulter lädiert bin und das iwie nicht mehr richtig gut werden will, tu ich mich beim hochschieben immer ziemlich schwer ^^ bin aber diesen sonntag evtl am wurmberg ...


 
Schade, bin schon am Samstag im Harz (allerdings für ne schicke Tour bei Schierke). Muss nach Portes du Soleil eh noch ein wenig die Schulter schonen  Hoffentlich bleibts von oben trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (15. Juli 2011)

Harz klingt auch gut . Da muss ich bald auch mal wieder hin...Morgen solls ja schön werden, das klappt schon! Ich begnüge mich morgen mal mit dem Deister!
Was habt ihr denn mit eurer Schulter ?


----------



## sturzflocke (16. Juli 2011)

mmhhh.....werd morgen auch nicht in harz kommen....will keiner mit von hier  hoffe dass das wenigstens mit winterberg nächstes we klappt, will schließlich meinen urlaub zünftig beginnen 
---> schulter: hat bei meinem ersten bergab versuch vor gut 2 jahren was abbekommen...hat ne op bekommen aber so richtig will sie trotzdem nicht mehr, total doof


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (17. Juli 2011)

Soooo, wird mal wieder Zeit ein paar Fotos zu zeigen  

Das erste wunderschöne Foto ist aus meinem ersten Auslandsurlaub mit dem Bike am Lago Maggiore!!  Man, war das schön da!!! Habe dort so viele tolle Erfahrungen für meiner noch jungen MTB-Zeit gesammelt! 

Die anderen Fotos wurden bei meinen ersten [zarten] Versuchen beim Knubbelhüpfen, BunnyHop-Übungen und tollen Wurzeltrails gemacht!

Liebste Grüße und vielen Dank an meinen Fotografen aller Fotos


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (17. Juli 2011)

Schick, vor allem das letzte Bild gefällt mir!


----------



## Lyndwyn (17. Juli 2011)

Sehr schöne Fotos


----------



## blutbuche (17. Juli 2011)

tolle bilder - scheint ein nettes bike zu sein - fährt sich sicher sehr agil  , oder ??? welche rh hast du ? greez , bb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (17. Juli 2011)

Erstmal vielen lieben Dank (ich werds an den Fotografen weiterleiten) 

@blutbuche: Das ist ne 16" RH. 
Fahre erst seit nem halben Jahr, ist demnach auch mein erstes Bike. Viel kann ich dir also nicht dazu sagen, ob es agil ist. Kommt drauf an, was du darunter verstehst... 

Ich komme auf jeden Fall super damit klar und es lässt sehr viel mit sich machen  
Toll ist die große Überstandshöhe, ist echt angenehm (weil das Oberrohr und ich uns noch nicht näher kenngelernt haben)!! Insgesamt: für mich... 

Entschuldige, wenn ich dir nicht mehr dazu sagen kann!

LG!


----------



## BikinPie (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo

hier ein Bild von meiner Freundin im Bikeinsatz. 
Ist auf der letzten Tour-Abfahrt nach Arosa. 





Speziell Grüsse an Scylla von "Kleingreifi"

Sebastian


----------



## blutbuche (18. Juli 2011)

hihi - noch ´n frosch fan !!


----------



## scylla (18. Juli 2011)

BikinPie schrieb:


> Speziell Grüsse an Scylla von "Kleingreifi"
> 
> Sebastian



Hi,
schön mal wieder von euch zu hören! 
Liebe Grüße zurück!


----------



## innocenta (19. Juli 2011)

@jana: super bilder! sieht schnittig aus - ich wär ja selbst nebenberuflich fotografin, aber von sich selbst hat man ja nie richtig gute bilder :-(
müssen wir auch mal machen...


----------



## innocenta (19. Juli 2011)

wir waren am WE auch unterwegs. neuer rekord mit 58km *keuch*
schaut auch schon besser aus als mit den laufschuhen 










und anschließend baden am pool...äh grundlsee im salzkammergut (Ö).


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (19. Juli 2011)

innocenta schrieb:


> @jana: super bilder! sieht schnittig aus - ich wär ja selbst nebenberuflich fotografin, aber von sich selbst hat man ja nie richtig gute bilder :-(
> müssen wir auch mal machen...




vielen lieben Dank   und auch deine fotos sehen echt nett aus 
schön, wenn das wetter mal wieder dazu einladen würde ins wasser zu hüpfen 

Schönen Abend und liebe Grüße


----------



## blutbuche (20. Juli 2011)

..gleich geht die diskussion los : ..."ooohne helm ..neiiin ...."

hab auch noch 2 helmlose von den letzten  tagen ...  greez , k.


----------



## scylla (20. Juli 2011)

nö, wozu diskutieren... ist ja dein kopf 
wie siehst du eigentlich mit helm aus?


----------



## blutbuche (20. Juli 2011)

....kacke ..... hier : ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (20. Juli 2011)

also ich find's viel hübscher 
*duckundweg*


----------



## blutbuche (20. Juli 2011)

jaja - ärger´mich nur .


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (20. Juli 2011)

Den Gedanken mit dem Helm hatte ich auch (hätte es mir allerdings verkniffen), aber das ausgerechnet du diese Diskusion wieder anstößt...


----------



## Lenka K. (20. Juli 2011)

Ich fahr' bergauf auch immer ohne Helm -- ausser es herrscht Absturzgefahr. Ist mir lieber als eine Migräne ...

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## mtbbee (20. Juli 2011)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich fahr' bergauf auch immer ohne Helm -- ausser es herrscht Absturzgefahr. Ist mir lieber als eine Migräne ...
> 
> Servus,
> 
> Lenka K.



also ob Du davon Migräne bekommst, bezweifle ich mal ...

Für Dich, da Du aus München bist, mein Erlebnis vom Wochenende: hohen Kiste ... ich auf der rechten Seite berghoch und mm knapp an mir vorbei ein Bedepperter bergab gebrettert. Selbst bei 40grad fahre ich berghoch mit einem gut belüfteten Helm und unten drunter noch eine leichte Helmmütze von Mavic wegen Schweiß auffangen. 

Bilder ohne Helm finde ich somit so ziemlich 

Ansonsten immer wieder bemerkenswerte Bilder (mit Helm  ) dabei ... auch wenn bergab nie mein Lieblingssport wird. Der Thread bleibt trotz aller Thematisierungen einer meines liebsten


----------



## blutbuche (20. Juli 2011)

............  guats nächt´le


----------



## alet08 (21. Juli 2011)

Für all die harten ´oben-ohne-Fahrer´:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoCgM1CdlIs

...wenn, dann so

Alex, Balingen


----------



## Deleted168745 (21. Juli 2011)

alet08 schrieb:


> Für all die harten ´oben-ohne-Fahrer´:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoCgM1CdlIs
> 
> ...wenn, dann so
> ...






Hört mit der Diskussion auf - inzwischen ist es "allgemein bekannt" dass Kati viel ohne Helm fährt - und jeder hat das schonmal irgendwann kommentiert...irgendwo...; es ist ihr Kopf, wie Scylla schon gesagt hat. 

Auf Kati´s Bildern sehe ich meist flache Wald- und Wiesenwege; ob der Helm da nun zuhause liegt oder am Lenker oder Rucksack klemmt is dann ja auch egal..  

so, und nun bitte weiter mit feinen Bildchen


----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2011)

mach mal, dass das doofe pi$$wetter aufhört... sonst wird das dies jahr nix mehr mit neuen action-bildern, wenn man sich nicht mal mehr nach draußen trauen kann ohne gleich klatschnass zu werden 

da bleiben nur urlaubsbildchen von letztem frühjahr
was ist eigentlich das komische blaue ding da im hintergrund?  
kann mich nicht erinnern, das schon mal gesehen zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (21. Juli 2011)

so isses , wir haben hier leider wenig berge - nur seichte, flowige trails ..


----------



## Speedskater (21. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> so isses , wir haben hier leider wenig berge - nur seichte, flowige trails ..



Och, im Taunus gibts schon den einen oder anderen steilen und steinigen Trail. Da wir wohl im gleichen Ort wohnen bist Du herzlich eingeladen, wenn ich wieder eine Trainings-Runde durch den Taunus radel.


----------



## Deleted168745 (21. Juli 2011)

von heute, ganz druckfrisch... paar Wölkchen..aber kein Regen...





und endlose Trails...


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (21. Juli 2011)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich fahr' bergauf auch immer ohne Helm -- ausser es herrscht Absturzgefahr. Ist mir lieber als eine Migräne ...
> 
> Servus,
> 
> Lenka K.


 


mtbbee schrieb:


> also ob Du davon Migräne bekommst, bezweifle ich mal ...


 
Ich galube da hast du was falsch verstanden 

Ansonsten schließe ich mich Kilkenny (Post#1835) an.


----------



## Jennfa (21. Juli 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> von heute, ganz druckfrisch... paar Wölkchen..aber kein Regen...



...ich bin erst Ende August wieder in den Bergen . Sieht nach Spaß aus!


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (21. Juli 2011)

@Kilkenny: sehr schöne Fotos  hast du es gut die berge direkt vor der tür zu haben!!

@scylla: krass, dass du das blaue dingen aufm foto erwischt hast!!hab zwar schon viel davon gehört, aber dass ich sowas gesehen hab ist auch schon laaaange her.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2011)

@kenny
schweinerei!!!


----------



## Schnitte (22. Juli 2011)

oh man, es regnet hier und Berge haben wir auch keine....argggggggg ich will Urlaub und dieses blaue Ding im Hintergrund 
wieder tolle Bilder


----------



## blutbuche (22. Juli 2011)

@kenny : ..du bist echt zu beneiden - schöne bilder !!

@speedskater :..ja , im taunus  - logo .. aber da hab ich ja auch ´nen helm auf .. greez , k.


----------



## mountymaus (22. Juli 2011)

Unser Urlaub wieder in den Alpen. 

Leider ist der Freerideweg gesperrt...






Ziel war die Grubigalm, wo mein Mann schon mit einem kühlen alkoholfreien Weizen mal wieder wartete...










Mein Gefährt...






Nach der Rast kam ein absolut genialer Trail...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Juli 2011)

Statt Mehrtagestour gab´s diesmal kurzentschlossen Bassano:





Nicht immer war der Trail breit genug:




Dafür oft mit schöner Aussicht:


----------



## Principiante (22. Juli 2011)

man, echt schöne Bilder!
das würde mir auch mal Spaß machen.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MelleD (22. Juli 2011)

Heute zum Glück mal nicht so ganz geregnet und freien Tag, also direkt mal Bike geschnappt und ab in Wald.

Sprünge werden auch immer besser


----------



## Silvermoon (22. Juli 2011)

Oh Menno, ihr habt immer so tolle Actionbilder und ich kämpfe immer mit dem Selbstauslöser, aber leider bin ich stets zu langsam als dass das mal was werden würde.
Also, kann ich leider nur mit ein paar Momentaufnahmen dienen 

Heute ne schöne ausgedehnte Tour gemacht und tatsächlich, ich hätte es ja echt nicht geglaubt, die *Sonne schien!!!* Ab und zu kamen zwar auch ein paar dunkle Wolken, aber eigentlich war es ein perfektes Tourenwetter  (... hauptsache *kein *Regen!!!)

Hier ein paar Bilder (leider nicht Silvermoon in action - nur einmal standby):

Die sagenumwobene Burgruine Rodenstein oberhalb von Fränkisch-Crumbach ... 





... im Inneren der Ruine...





Den hätte ich ja fast vergessen... den Wildweibchenstein...




Dann oberhalb von Lindenfels auf der Bismarck-Warte...





... wie schon erwähnt ich im Standbymodus  nix Action ...





... dann die tolle Fernsicht von der Bismarck-Warte genießen





 und dann wieder talabwärts Richtung Heimat rollen (gaaaanz daaaaa hinten....)





... und da hab ich in einem Biergarten dieses tolle alte rostige Teil gesehen und musste das natürlich gleich mal fotografieren, weil ich´s einfach nur  fand.






Schöne Tour, mit ein paar tollen Trails und es gab viel zu sehen 

Eure "Stanbymodus" Silvermoon

... habe festgestellt, dass ich mir vielleicht doch mal nen Tacho mit Höhenmesser zulegen sollte


----------



## scylla (22. Juli 2011)

@silvermoon
da hätte ja nur eine Haaresbreite gefehlt, dass wir uns übern Weg gerollt wären 
Wir haben heute "regenfrei" genutzt, um endlich mal wieder die Rennräder auszuführen und uns ein fettes Stück Schwarzwälderkirsch bei der Bäcker-Oma in Lindenfels abzuholen


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. Juli 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Sprünge werden auch immer besser





@ Rest: Danke für die lieben Kommentare
@Scylla: ich liebe Schweinereien...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (22. Juli 2011)

@ scylla:

...hmmmm... für so´n fettes Stück Schwarzwälder hätte ich heute Mittag gerne meine Banane eingetauscht!!!
Frische Luft macht mich immer sooooo hunrig 
Na, dann hatten wir Odenwälder ja echt ganz schönen Dussel mit dem Wetter


----------



## zimtsternchen (25. Juli 2011)

Am Sonntag gings für die Onyes (auch hier im Forum unterwegs ), unsere Männer und mich bei wohlig warmen 7°C und Regen nach Winterberg. Es war super witzig, matschig, lehrreich, von mal zu mal nasser und überhaupt  Das Beste: wir haben Fotos gemacht 

Onyes:









ich..









afterwork...


----------



## scylla (25. Juli 2011)

die Abfahrts-Frequenz war zwecks fehlender Lift-Warteschlange sicher atemberaubend, oder?


----------



## zimtsternchen (25. Juli 2011)

Ja, war ein Träumchen...  Auf der Strecke ist der Regen auch nicht so das Problem. Fies waren die Fahrten nach oben im offnen Lift... Gegen Mittag haben wir es dann aber gelassen, weil unsere Hosen allesamt durch waren und dann das Frieren anfing


----------



## scylla (25. Juli 2011)

trotzdem riesen Respekt 
Ich Weichei würde bei dem Wetter noch nicht mal auf die Idee kommen, da überhaupt hinzufahren, geschweige denn einen halben Tag lang rumzufahren


----------



## zimtsternchen (25. Juli 2011)

Danke Danke  Kommt unserem jetztigen Stand an Fahrtechnik nur zu Gute 
Ich muss auch sagen, dass es schon ne Menge Spaß gemacht hat. Haben jetzt erstmal nen Liter Imprägnier-Spray gekauft, damit die Hosen nicht so schnell die Biege machen. Schön ist, dass die Strecke nicht komplett durchmatscht und man nicht so versumpfen kann. Haben nicht mal Matschreifen draufgezogen. Jetzt haben wir nur leider keine Ausreden mehr, bei solchem Wetter nicht mehr los zu müssen/wollen.  Haben wir uns schlecht überlegt


----------



## blutbuche (25. Juli 2011)

geile bilder !!! was für reifen hattest ´denn drauf ??? greez ,k.


----------



## zimtsternchen (25. Juli 2011)

Danke  ! Wir sind mit Maxxis  Minions gefahren. Die Matschreifen haben wir im Auto gelassen, weil der Matsch nicht tief war und das eher von Nachteil gewesen wäre. 

Hab ich mir von den Jungs sagen lassen, weil mit Reifen kenn ich mich nämlich noch nicht so aus


----------



## texas1 (27. Juli 2011)

Ich fange gerade erst an zu radeln....lieber Berg runter als hoch.
Das letzte mal am Rad hab ich vor 16 Jahren gehockt
Die pics sind bei nem Basic Kurs gemacht worden...nix besonderes, aber für mich verdammt viel
An meinem Gesichtsausdruck gut zu erkennen das entspannt anders ist











Nicht zu hart urteilen...ich übe noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Juli 2011)

so eklige Geröllpisten fahre ich auch nicht entspannt runter


----------



## Schwimmer (27. Juli 2011)

texas1 schrieb:


> Ich fange gerade erst an zu radeln....lieber Berg runter als hoch.
> Das letzte mal am Rad hab ich vor 16 Jahren gehockt
> Die pics sind bei nem Basic Kurs gemacht worden...nix besonderes, aber für mich verdammt viel
> An meinem Gesichtsausdruck gut zu erkennen das entspannt anders ist
> ...



... Dein Helm sitzt zu weit nach hinten ...
... versuch ihn waagrecht einzustellen ...
... wenn das nicht geht ist er vemutlich zu klein ...


----------



## velo rouge (27. Juli 2011)

Wir Freiburger Mädels haben auch Zuwachs bekommen...


----------



## alet08 (27. Juli 2011)

Gibt´s da auch ein Bild nach der Landung?


----------



## amotion (28. Juli 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/26644495"]Daheim ist daheim on Vimeo[/ame]

War zwar schon im Hochtouren Thread - aber hier gehört das Video auch her!
Birgit und Jadranka unterwegs im Nationalpark Hohe Tauern!

Viel Spass,

Andi


----------



## Votec Tox (29. Juli 2011)

Sehr schöne Aufnahmen, toll gefahren und gefilmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (29. Juli 2011)

Hab's zwar schon mal gesehen (Hochtouren), aber das kann man sich auch ein 2. und 3. Mal ansehen! Sehr schön


----------



## Mausoline (29. Juli 2011)

Wow 

Ich bin immer wieder begeistert vom Fahrkönnen aller und ihren Aufnahmen...


----------



## MelleD (29. Juli 2011)

Tolle Aufnahmen


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. August 2011)

texas1 schrieb:


> Ich fange gerade erst an zu radeln....lieber Berg runter als hoch.


das is schonmal die richtige Grundlage! 


texas1 schrieb:


> ...aber für mich verdammt viel


also doch etwas besonderes 


texas1 schrieb:


> An meinem Gesichtsausdruck gut zu erkennen das entspannt anders ist


passt doch, noch n paarmal und du hast das Kinn überm Lenker, grinst und trittst dazu noch rein


texas1 schrieb:


> ...ich übe noch


das tun wir alle  einfach unbeeindruckt weitermachen! 

Den Zuwachs der Freiburger Mädels find ich ja hinreissend^^
+
zum Video schließ ich mich den anderen an:


----------



## silberwald (2. August 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Oh Menno, ihr habt immer so tolle Actionbilder und ich kämpfe immer mit dem Selbstauslöser, aber leider bin ich stets zu langsam als dass das mal was werden würde.
> Also, kann ich leider nur mit ein paar Momentaufnahmen dienen




Für diesen Fall würde ich dir die Casio Exilim FC-100 (hab ich selber für Solo Freeride etc.) oder eine andere (wenn du das Geld dafür hast) empfehlen. Hat u.a. einen sog. "Move In" Modus, in dem man einen bestimmeten Bildbereich einstellen kann. Und wenn man dann in diesn Bereich fährt/springt/etc. löst die Kamera mit 30 Bildern/Sekunde aus. Damit hab ich z.B. auch die Bilder in meinem Album gemacht.

Damit kann man fast den gesamten Ablauf dessen was man vorhat aufnehmen und sich dann die besten Bilder raussuchen. Hat natürlich noch wesentlich mehr Funktionen, wie z.B. Video Zeitlupe, die man auch bei anderen Gelegenheiten sehr gut einsetzen kann.


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. August 2011)

toller Einsatz... 

man freu ich mich aufs Duschen


----------



## alet08 (2. August 2011)

Wie sehen dann erst die Protektoren aus....


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. August 2011)

oh alet. ich hab zwar in meinem Leben schon Protektoren kaputt gemacht - aber diesmal hat ich simply keine an aber bis heute wusste ich auch nicht dass ich auch auf _normalen _Trails hinfallen werde ..ich werde alt  aber für Tatü muss es lustig ausgesehen haben..vorallem die Fontäne aus dem Camelback.."oh kuckt mal, ein Brunnen"  trotzdem hab ich noch immer Angst vorm Duschen..ich will nicht...ich warte einfach ein paar Tage...mein Freund ist eh in der Schweiz


----------



## mountymaus (2. August 2011)

Mein Sturz war nicht so schlimm, doch einfach unter die Dusche
und mit schön parfümiertem Duschgel waschen...


----------



## alet08 (2. August 2011)

Wundenthread?

Erster Tag trailcamp fränkische Schweiz mit Schonern am Rucksack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joker-LE (2. August 2011)

schön behaart für ne Ladie  ...


----------



## Tatü (2. August 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> oh alet. ich hab zwar in meinem Leben schon Protektoren kaputt gemacht - aber diesmal hat ich simply keine an aber bis heute wusste ich auch nicht dass ich auch auf _normalen _Trails hinfallen werde ..ich werde alt  aber für Tatü muss es lustig ausgesehen haben..vorallem die Fontäne aus dem Camelback.."oh kuckt mal, ein Brunnen"  trotzdem hab ich noch immer Angst vorm Duschen..ich will nicht...ich warte einfach ein paar Tage...mein Freund ist eh in der Schweiz



ein gutes Deo tuts auch dass wußte man schon früher


----------



## Alpine Maschine (4. August 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ... trotzdem hab ich noch immer Angst vorm Duschen..ich will nicht......



Einfach vorher ein paar Kilkenny rein und dazu so 800-1600 Ibuprofen und das Duschen macht sogar noch Spaß.


----------



## TiniTurbine (4. August 2011)

alet08 schrieb:


> Wundenthread?
> 
> Erster Tag trailcamp fränkische Schweiz mit Schonern am Rucksack




Blöde Frage, aber was isn das fürn Körperteil?


----------



## Senshisan (4. August 2011)

Vermute mal, es soll ein Ellebogen sein :-/


----------



## the K. (4. August 2011)

Senshisan schrieb:


> Vermute mal, es soll ein Ellebogen sein :-/


..vermutlich. wollte aber, wenn er mal groß ist, schon immer ein Knie werden.

Und rasieren wär vielleicht wirklich nich die schlechteste Idee.
Und sollten hier nich eigentlich Bilders von Girls in Actions sein? Ich seh nur behaarte und zerschundene Arme..


----------



## --- (5. August 2011)

TiniTurbine schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, aber was isn das fürn Körperteil?


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. August 2011)

zur Topicwiederherstellungals Anschlussstelle gedacht..sozusagen...





@Alpine Maschine: hat mit Campari auch Spass gemachthehe


----------



## HiFi XS (5. August 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> zur Topicwiederherstellungals Anschlussstelle gedacht..sozusagen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hör auf! Ich kann deine tolle Bilder nicht mehr sehen!     Du und Scylla beide - immer das gleiche - schönes abwechslungreiches und anspruchsvolles Gelände.... 

Folter ist das !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lyndwyn (5. August 2011)

Tolles Bild! Das will ich auch mal können 
Von mir gibt's nur Bilder wie das von mountymaus, nur auf der Rückseite und ein bisschen blutiger  Aber es hat ja niemand behauptet, dass es einfach wäre irgendwann mal eine halbwegs annehmbare MTBlerin zu werden


----------



## scylla (5. August 2011)

@kenny
Neid!  
noch ganze drei Wochen, bis ich auch in die Alpen darf


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. August 2011)

Danke für die Blumen, aber macht euch bitte lockert
 jmd der Spass an seinem Hobby hat und Rücksichtsvoll mit seinem Umfeld (v.Mensch bis Natur) umgeht, ist immer ein annehmbarer Mountainbiker

zudem leg ich mich durchaus auch in leichtem Gelände auf die Nase(Parkplätze, Waldwege..) und böse Zungen behaupten ich würde auch im Stehen umfallen können 

...ausserdem, während Scylla ihre Sattelstütze einfährt und in die Trails einbiegt...bin ich noch _schiebend _auf halber Strecke beim Uphill


----------



## blutbuche (5. August 2011)

...der frosch hat endlich seine gabel wieder


----------



## Deleted168745 (7. August 2011)

ein paar Pics von der Nachwuchsförderung:





















 Jana ist dieses Jahr 6 Jahre alt geworden. Nächstes Jahr wird sie ein "richtiges" Mtb in Mini bekommen; im Moment ist sie schlichtweg noch zu klein..doch für die Basics reicht das Kinderrad allemalman (Mutter) muss sie mit Bestimmtheit davon abhalten, die "Großen" Sachen zu fahren..nur mit Rücktrittbremse bewaffnet ist mir das zu gefährlich...Tränen gab es auch nach einem Sturz..aber die gibts auch wenn ich den Fernseher ausschalte


----------



## Senshisan (7. August 2011)

WoW!!! Die kleine hat's drauf *daumenhoch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (7. August 2011)

Früh übt sich, wer die Mama in Grund und Boden fahren will.


----------



## missmarple (7. August 2011)

@Kilkenny:


----------



## scylla (7. August 2011)

Geil 
pass bloß auf, in ein paar Jahren kommst du nicht mehr hinterher


----------



## MissQuax (7. August 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ein paar Pics von der Nachwuchsförderung:
> 
> Jana ist dieses Jahr 6 Jahre alt geworden. Nächstes Jahr wird sie ein "richtiges" Mtb in Mini bekommen; im Moment ist sie schlichtweg noch zu klein..doch für die Basics reicht das Kinderrad allemalman (Mutter) muss sie mit Bestimmtheit davon abhalten, die "Großen" Sachen zu fahren..nur mit Rücktrittbremse bewaffnet ist mir das zu gefährlich...Tränen gab es auch nach einem Sturz..aber die gibts auch wenn ich den Fernseher ausschalte



Top!   

Die Kleine fährt dir garantiert in nicht mehr allzu ferner Zukunft mal so was von um die Ohren ...   finde ich total klasse!


----------



## Lyndwyn (7. August 2011)

Super! 
Wär das cool gewesen, wenn meine Mama das mit mir gemacht hätte


----------



## blutbuche (7. August 2011)

schöne bilder, kenny !!!!! lg , k.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (8. August 2011)

Wieder einmal mehr ein Urlaub fast ohne Fotos. Dieses Mal lag es aber nicht allein am Fotografen, sondern daran, dass der Knipsofant in den letzten Zügen lag und das Display nach einigen DH-Abfahrten (ohne Sturz) seinen Dienst quitierte. 

Hier eins der letzten Bilder. ("La Nuts" in Lac Blanc)


----------



## Lyndwyn (8. August 2011)

Schönes Foto 
Um deinen Knipsomat tut's mir Leid. Aber zumindest hat's ihn bei etwas Schönem erwischt


----------



## scylla (8. August 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Hier eins der letzten Bilder. ("La Nuts" in Lac Blanc)



Geil 
mein Lieblings-Bikepark!

Aber sieht nass aus ... uaaah... mir kommt gerade das Gruseln hoch vor feuchten, grünlichen Vogesen-Steinen *schüttel*... 
La Roots dürfte wahrscheinlich extrem gewesen sein!? (Wobei... als wir im Juni da waren sind wir manchmal lieber über Wurzeln gefahren, weil die griffiger waren als die Steine...)


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (8. August 2011)

Stimmt, war noch recht nass. Hat von Fr. auf Sa. die ganze Nacht gepladdert. Aber ich finde Lac Blanc trocknet wirklich extrem schnell ab, daher war selbst die "Roots" fahrbar (auch wenn überall noch Pfützen zwischen den Wurzeln standen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (8. August 2011)

Turbo - schade um die Kamera! 

Ich hatte ganz gern mehr Bilder gesehen. Sieht top aus


----------



## Mausoline (8. August 2011)

Zurück vom AX   
Westendorf (bei Kitzbühl) - Sandjoch - Wildkogelhaus - Krimmler Tauern - Prettau (Arntal) - Ochsenlenke - Klammljoch - Patscherhütte - Staller Sattel - AntholzerTal - Olang - Toblach - Markinkele - Sillian - Sillianerhütte -Innichen  

ohne Sturz  und Panne 

Kleiner Vorgeschmack  da ich noch packen muss für die 4000er im Wallis ab morgen

Wildkogeltrail



Schieben zum Krimmler Tauern



Trail vom Krimmler Tauern


----------



## Silvermoon (8. August 2011)

@ Mausoline

... und hat sicher sauviel Spaß mit dem neuen Fully gemacht, oder ?
Schön, dass alles gut verlaufen ist und du heil wieder da bist 

Gibts noch mehr Bilder????


----------



## vecha (8. August 2011)

Bilder von 'ner Anfängerin: Schöne Tage im Harz in Hahnenklee


----------



## Mausoline (8. August 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> @ Mausoline
> 
> ... und hat sicher sauviel Spaß mit dem neuen Fully gemacht, oder ?
> Schön, dass alles gut verlaufen ist und du heil wieder da bist
> ...



140mm.....ein Traum, du fliegst über (fast) alles hinweg 
Supertolles Bike, supertolle Trails und supersaftige Anstiege -
Mehr Infos und Fotos nächste Woche, morgen früh gehts erstmal Richtung Zermatt


----------



## Lyndwyn (9. August 2011)

vecha schrieb:


> Bilder von 'ner Anfängerin: Schöne Tage im Harz in Hahnenklee



Toll 
Ich hatte meine Premiere auch in Hahnenklee. Aber das sah nicht so gut aus  Bin auch nur die Freeride gefahren, die dann in den leichten/ mittleren Singletrail übergeht (wenn ich mich recht erinnere). Die fand ich aber gut für Anfänger, aber du scheinst dich ja schon woanders hin gewagt zu haben


----------



## HiFi XS (9. August 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> 140mm.....ein Traum, du fliegst über (fast) alles hinweg
> Supertolles Bike, supertolle Trails und supersaftige Anstiege -
> Mehr Infos und Fotos nächste Woche, morgen früh gehts erstmal Richtung Zermatt



 Nach der lange Suche das richtige gefunden zu haben  Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## vecha (10. August 2011)

Mir wurde gesagt, dass der Race Track die schönste Strecke ist...also bin ich den sofort gefahren und das hat auch geklappt ^^ wenn auch nicht sonderlich schnell  aber war toll! Und in Braunlage später hab ich dann auch noch gemerkt, dass ich Wurzeln toller finde als Steine  wurde nämlich auf die rosa Strecke dort gelockt und war mega überfordert


----------



## Lyndwyn (10. August 2011)

vecha schrieb:


> Mir wurde gesagt, dass der Race Track die schönste Strecke ist...also bin ich den sofort gefahren und das hat auch geklappt ^^ wenn auch nicht sonderlich schnell  aber war toll! Und in Braunlage später hab ich dann auch noch gemerkt, dass ich Wurzeln toller finde als Steine  wurde nämlich auf die rosa Strecke dort gelockt und war mega überfordert


Haha, super 
Mit Braunlage hab ich noch 'ne Rechnung offen - für die 3 Narben am Bein muss ich mich noch irgendwann revanchieren, wenn ich besser fahren kann. 
Braunlage fand ich für mich als Anfänger auch zu krass - kraftmäßig und von der Schwierigkeit her auch. Und als ich nach der hübschen Beinverzierung dann kurz vor'm Ausstieg aus der Seilbahn geschaut hab ("Das ist aber steil! Da bin ich runtergefahren?!"), war's dann auch um meinen Mut geschehen. Bei der letzten Abfahrt bin ich dann die Monsterroller-Strecke gefahren. War schön entspannt und ich konnte die Leute auf der Northshore beobachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amotion (23. August 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/28021054"]Going High Again on Vimeo[/ame]

Sylvia und Birgit zeigen Flo, wo es runtergeht ....

Andi


----------



## scylla (23. August 2011)

schönes Video! 
Macht richtig Lust auf Wander-Gipfelchen


----------



## Twinkie (24. August 2011)

wieviel tragepassage ist denn in der tour enthalten?


----------



## 4mate (24. August 2011)

http://www.amotion.at/?p=655


----------



## scylla (24. August 2011)

Tragepassagen sieht man ziemlich klar: hoch komplett (teils Klettersteig-artig) und runter wohl auch noch stellenweise.


----------



## wintergriller (24. August 2011)

Hier ein paar Bilder von unserer diesjährigen After-Alpencross-Tour durch die Bikeparks der französichen Alpen:

Beginn der Mega Avalanche Abfahrt. Vor uns sind da drei mit Hardtails und V-Brakes runter: Die haben komplett geschoben  Wie steil das da ist kommt auf dem Bild leider nicht so raus....






Der Gletscher am Pic Blanc: Ziemlich ungewohnt und anstrengend zu fahren 





Nochmal Gletscher:





Piste 22 in Valloire: Toller Flowtrail mit grandioser Ausssicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (24. August 2011)

Das Gipfelchen nehmen wir dann doch lieber als Wandergipfel 

@wintergriller
wie ist das denn so auf nem Gletscher zu fahren, zwischen den Spalten  Ich finds manchmal schon mit den Steigeisen saublöd zum Laufen 

aber......schööne Bilder


----------



## MelleD (24. August 2011)

Der Flowtrail sieht mal megachillig aus  
Schöne Bilder, bringen Urlaubsstimmung rüber!


----------



## wintergriller (25. August 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das Gipfelchen nehmen wir dann doch lieber als Wandergipfel
> 
> @wintergriller
> wie ist das denn so auf nem Gletscher zu fahren, zwischen den Spalten  Ich finds manchmal schon mit den Steigeisen saublöd zum Laufen
> ...



Danke 
Fahren ist machbar! Über den eher kleinen Gletscher ist ein orangfefarbenes Seil gespannt, welches einen spaltenfreien Weg markiert. Am Ende wurde es dann durch das Schmelzwasser etwas abenteuerlich: Man musste ziemlich aufpassen, dass man zwischen den Schmelzwasserbächen eine halbwegs trockene Ausfahrt erwischt


----------



## Mausoline (25. August 2011)

...und wenns einen zerbröselt rutscht man am orangenen Seil entlang und nicht in die Spalten nebendran


----------



## wintergriller (26. August 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ...und wenns einen zerbröselt rutscht man am orangenen Seil entlang und nicht in die Spalten nebendran


Entlang des Seils waren im weiten Bereich keine Spalten! Wir sind ja auch noch ein wenig da rumgelaufen und konnten keine Spalten entdecken! Bei der MegaAvalanche ist an der Stelle ein breites Fahrefeld durch und hat keine Spalten gefunden 
...zumindest habe ich nichts von einem vermissten Fahrer gehört


----------



## texas1 (26. August 2011)

der Trail sieht traumhaft aus!!!


----------



## texas1 (26. August 2011)

ich habe leider nur Saalbach stehfotos, find sie trotzdem schön

Aufstieg zum Hacklberg...





ein Blick zurück




Der Hacklberg












Einfach traumhaft schön!!!!


----------



## wintergriller (26. August 2011)

Wir hatten in Saalbach dieses Jahr leider nur Regen, deshalb sind wir nach Frankreich weiter..... 
Auf dem vorletzten Bild könnte fast die stelle zu sehen sein, wo letztes Jahr bei einer Abfahrt ein Pferd auf dem Trail stand 





War sehr überraschend wenn man da so um die Kehre kommt


----------



## Mausoline (26. August 2011)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Entlang des Seils waren im weiten Bereich keine Spalten! Wir sind ja auch noch ein wenig da rumgelaufen und konnten keine Spalten entdecken! Bei der MegaAvalanche ist an der Stelle ein breites Fahrefeld durch und hat keine Spalten gefunden
> ...zumindest habe ich nichts von einem vermissten Fahrer gehört



das könnten sich dann solche Veranstalter wohl auch nicht leisten, da keine sicherere Strecke durchzuführen.....aber wer weiß, was in tausend Jahren da zum Vorschein kommt 
Ich hab auf jeden Fall nen riesen Respekt vor Gletscherspalten 

Saalbach  ich glaub da muss ich mich auch mal informieren


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. August 2011)

am Comer See wars schee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (26. August 2011)

@frau rauscher:
tolle pics!!! gut dass du jemand hast der die fotos schießt 
ich musste in meinen 10 tagen am lago di garda leider ohne auskommen, bzw. hab nur "standbilder"


----------



## Silvermoon (27. August 2011)

Letztes WE beim 3. Bullau Bike Marathon...





... ganz glücklich, es geschafft zu haben, in Richtung Zieleinfahrt unterwegs, mit mir und der Welt sichtlich zufrieden 
Schön war´s und super viel Spaß hat´s wieder gemacht


----------



## blutbuche (29. August 2011)

... mit dem frosch spielen


----------



## Gamasche (29. August 2011)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Wir hatten in Saalbach dieses Jahr leider nur Regen, deshalb sind wir nach Frankreich weiter.....
> Auf dem vorletzten Bild könnte fast die stelle zu sehen sein, wo letztes Jahr bei einer Abfahrt ein Pferd auf dem Trail stand
> 
> 
> ...





Das ist auf dem Hacklberg-Trail oder? Das Perd stand bei uns diesen August auch auf dem Trail ( Vielleicht wohnt das da )


----------



## wintergriller (29. August 2011)

Gamasche schrieb:


> Das ist auf dem Hacklberg-Trail oder? Das Perd stand bei uns diesen August auch auf dem Trail ( Vielleicht wohnt das da )




Genau: Ist der Hacklbergtrail... vielleicht ist der Zossen auch vom Tourismusbüro als besondere Attraktion für die Biker dort postiert


----------



## Gamasche (29. August 2011)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Genau: Ist der Hacklbergtrail... vielleicht ist der Zossen auch vom Tourismusbüro als besondere Attraktion für die Biker dort postiert



Das wird es sein
Ich kuck heute Abend mal meine Fotos durch, ich glaube wir haben den Gaul auch fotografiert.


----------



## Schnitte (29. August 2011)

Gamasche schrieb:


> Das ist auf dem Hacklberg-Trail oder? Das Perd stand bei uns diesen August auch auf dem Trail ( Vielleicht wohnt das da )



also ich hatte nur Kühe auf dem Hackelbergtrail  Pferde wären mir lieber gewesen


----------



## Schnitte (29. August 2011)

auf der ProLine in Hinterglemm. Schöne Strecke, wenn auch zu wenig Wurzeln  von der XLine haben wir leider keine Bilder gemacht...aber die Strecke war klasse


----------



## Gamasche (29. August 2011)

Da steht ein Pferd auf dem Trail, ja ja ein Pferd auf dem Trail.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (29. August 2011)

Das gute Tier scheint wohl hier Haus - ähm ich meine das absolute alleinige Wegerecht für sich zu beanspruchen 
Scheint sich ja in beiden Fällen um ein und dasselbe Pferd zu handeln - ist ja witzig 
"Achtung - Pferd kreuzt Weg!!!" - sollte mal ein Schild wert sein


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (29. August 2011)

Sommer 2009: Es darf geraten werden wo


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. August 2011)

ha! Wir hatten letztes Jahr beim AlpenX auch ein Pferd auf dem Weg, das bewegte sich keinen mm vom Fleck


----------



## Schnitte (30. August 2011)

also schlimmer fand ich ne kuh mit ihrem jungen auf dem weg...links und rechts gabs kein direktes vorbei kommen...arg da hatte ich mal richtig schiss


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. August 2011)

ach was da passiert nix einfach mit fester stimme laut rufen und mit den armen wedeln 
Allerdings sollte man einen Sicherheitsabstand einhalten damit die Tiere sich nicht bedroht fühlen


----------



## Chrige (30. August 2011)

Was auch ganz lustig war, als im Juli bei einem Bikemarathon eine ganze Herde Kühe den Trail versperrten. Man hörte von weitem das Rufen und "Kühe-Verjagen" der Biker .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## claire (30. August 2011)

Am Wochenende 
Leider in nicht so toller Quali


----------



## MelleD (30. August 2011)

Rockt trotzdem


----------



## HiFi XS (30. August 2011)

@ Claire Wie so? Sieht gut aus   Sonst  wie immer, ganz tolle Fotos. Frau Rauscher, das Treppenbild und Schnitte  und Turbo.Huhnchen... ich versuch's mal.... Saalbach? 

Ich war auch Ã¼ber das WE aktiv  in den HARZ  So erlaube ich mir auch was einzustellen...

Erstens, was haben wir hier?







Ach so 






Endlich durfte ich dank Mr. Hello Kitty und Frau 'Liteville Lite Green' eine menge Leckerbissen-Trails in den Harz fahren  

Dies mal nicht nur mit (nassen) Steinen und Wurzeln, sondern auch mit STEIL  und aber jede Menge schÃ¶ne Single Track. 











Es gab auch ein bisschen Schlamm 






und die Panzerplatten â macht aber doch SpaÃ durchgeschÃ¼ttelt zu werden.






und diese gab es in HÃ¼lle und FÃ¼lle 






Die 2 Tage in den Harz waren Klasse


----------



## Ani (31. August 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> auf der ProLine in Hinterglemm. Schöne Strecke, wenn auch zu wenig Wurzeln  von der XLine haben wir leider keine Bilder gemacht...aber die Strecke war klasse



Juhu, sieht nach Spass aus  Ich bin auch seit gestern aus dem Urlaub in Saalbach-Hinterglemm wieder zurück. Mir fehlen die Bilder von der Pro-Line, dafür hab ich welche von der X-Line, werd ich die Tage mal welche einstellen. War echt schön, das Wetter war die letzten 10 Tage (bis auf Samstag) auch echt super.
Wir waren noch in Leogang, fand ich aber nicht ganz so gut, und Wagrain (die Jungs sagten mir sei super, ich konnte leider an dem Tag nich fahren, weil verletzt). Wildkogel fehlt uns auch noch, das heißt wir müssen wohl nochmal in die Ecke 
Warst du vorher schonmal da gewesen Schnitte?


----------



## Martina H. (31. August 2011)

Hey HiFi


----------



## Schnitte (1. September 2011)

Ani schrieb:


> Juhu, sieht nach Spass aus  Ich bin auch seit gestern aus dem Urlaub in Saalbach-Hinterglemm wieder zurück. Mir fehlen die Bilder von der Pro-Line, dafür hab ich welche von der X-Line, werd ich die Tage mal welche einstellen. War echt schön, das Wetter war die letzten 10 Tage (bis auf Samstag) auch echt super.
> Wir waren noch in Leogang, fand ich aber nicht ganz so gut, und Wagrain (die Jungs sagten mir sei super, ich konnte leider an dem Tag nich fahren, weil verletzt). Wildkogel fehlt uns auch noch, das heißt wir müssen wohl nochmal in die Ecke
> Warst du vorher schonmal da gewesen Schnitte?



ja wie hatten auch Glück. Am Samstag waren wir in Bischofsmais. Dort sah es bei Regen leichter aus als am Sonntag im trocknen  manchmal ist besser nicht alles zu sehen und einfach über die Steine zu rocken 
Leogang war klasse. Schön ruppig  und der 4Cross *saber da habe ich mir mal gekonnt meine Hand und mein Knie blau gemacht 
Wagrain war richtig genial. Fand ich noch besser. Da war alles perfekt gebaut, man konnte sich super an alles rantasten. Fakt ist wir kommen nächstes Jahr wieder 
achja und Wildkogel, da hast du nichts verpasst. das ist ne Forststraße. Das wars!!! wir waren mehr als enttäuscht 
war übrigens letztes Jahr schon in Saalbach, aber da hatten wir 7 Tage Dauerregen und konnten kaum was fahren -.- aber das wurde ja dieses Jahr wieder wett gemacht


----------



## KarinS (1. September 2011)

@ Schnitte: wenn Du sagst Wildkogel ist nur eine Forststraße dann hast
aber Du was verpaßt  es gibt am Wildkogel ja wirklich die genialsten
Trails in allen Schwierigkeitsgraden (z.B. Wildkogeltrail, Rob-J Supertrail..) und unten in Neukirchen bei der Servus Line + Channel ist auch für jeden was dabei zum rumspielen


----------



## Tatü (1. September 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> achja und Wildkogel, da hast du nichts verpasst. das ist ne Forststraße. Das wars!!! wir waren mehr als enttäuscht



wenn du die Forststrasse runternagelst, bist selbst schuld

es gibt 3 verschiedene Trailabfahrten mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeiten. Wildkogeltrail -> 9 Knights Trail -> Rob J Supertrail

von 2 dieser Forststrassen hier ein kleiner Eindruck

[ame="http://vimeo.com/28349592"]Nine Knights Trail - Wildkogel on Vimeo[/ame]

[ame="http://vimeo.com/6020437"]Trailmaster Sneak Preview on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## HaakeBekk (1. September 2011)

Bin zwar nur 'Gast' hier im Forum aber das Hackelbergtrailpferd hatten wir auch^^







Ausserdem ne Kuh!


----------



## Schnitte (1. September 2011)

Tatü schrieb:


> wenn du die Forststrasse runternagelst, bist selbst schuld
> 
> es gibt 3 verschiedene Trailabfahrten mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeiten. Wildkogeltrail -> 9 Knights Trail -> Rob J Supertrail
> 
> ...



wollten die big Five fahren und dort war die Forststraße ausgeschildert. Haben zich Leute gefragt und dann unten im Hotel und die meinten, dass war schon so richtig. wüsste aber auch nicht wo man da hätte starten sollen. Da gab es ja lauter Wanderwege die für Radfahrer gesperrt waren. aber wenn ihr sagt, dass dort Trails sind, haben wir ja nächstes Jahr noch was vor 
aber ich sehe gerade, dass ich die Liftnamen durcheinander gehauen habe. Habe es mit dem Zwölferkogel verwechselt...sorry...das klingt alles so gleich für uns Sachsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zauberer# (1. September 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> wollten die big Five fahren und dort war die Forststraße ausgeschildert. Haben zich Leute gefragt und dann unten im Hotel und die meinten, dass war schon so richtig. wüsste aber auch nicht wo man da hätte starten sollen. Da gab es ja lauter Wanderwege die für Radfahrer gesperrt waren. aber wenn ihr sagt, dass dort Trails sind, haben wir ja nächstes Jahr noch was vor
> aber ich sehe gerade, dass ich die Liftnamen durcheinander gehauen habe. Habe es mit dem Zwölferkogel verwechselt...sorry...das klingt alles so gleich für uns Sachsen



Wildkogel ist gut 60km entfernt von Saalbach  fast so weit wie Sachsen


----------



## Ani (1. September 2011)

wo ich sehe, dass du ein votec hast schnitte, sind wir uns glaub ich am freitag auf der x-line über den weg gefahren, kann das sein? Wir sind da auch zu dritt rumgejuckelt (der rest von unserer truppe hat mal wieder geschwächelt ;-) ). 
Wenn jemand an dir vorbeigefahren sein sollte und meinte "Uh, das war aber mal n hoher Absatz" dann war das mein Freund


----------



## HiFi XS (1. September 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hey HiFi



 und ja...! Wer nimmt die faustdicke Wurzel so tapfer da im Angriff?  Ach ja, das war Martina  

(_Übrigens, wie hiess das kanadische Wunder aus Stahl? Ich denke immer noch dran - war echt ein schönes Teil._)


----------



## Martina H. (1. September 2011)

... die Wurzel hat den Angriff aber abgewehrt 

Das Wunder aus Stahl ist ein Dekerf...


----------



## Schnitte (1. September 2011)

Ani schrieb:


> wo ich sehe, dass du ein votec hast schnitte, sind wir uns glaub ich am freitag auf der x-line über den weg gefahren, kann das sein? Wir sind da auch zu dritt rumgejuckelt (der rest von unserer truppe hat mal wieder geschwächelt ;-) ).
> Wenn jemand an dir vorbeigefahren sein sollte und meinte "Uh, das war aber mal n hoher Absatz" dann war das mein Freund



ich müsste jetzt lügen bzgl. der Aussage, aber ich kann mich an eine dreier Gruppe erinnern als wir Sektionstraining an einer recht engen Wurzelkurve gemacht haben 
wenn ihr das wart, dann hätten wir ruhig mal nen minütchen quatschen können


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. September 2011)

So ist das mit dem quatschen, wenn man sich nicht kennt...

Bin am Samstag in Braunlage, wen sollte man also noch (er)kennen?


----------



## Martina H. (2. September 2011)

... ich sach ja: 

irgendwann bappen wir uns alle Aufkleber mit unserem Nick auf den Helm


----------



## MelleD (3. September 2011)

Wir lassen uns einfach Trikots machen mit "ladies only", dann sollte das klappen


----------



## 4mate (3. September 2011)

So macht Mann das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (3. September 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Wir lassen uns einfach Trikots machen mit "ladies only", dann sollte das klappen





4mate schrieb:


> So macht Mann das!



Super Idee, wäre sofort dabei - aber nur wenn's keine so "Schwuchtel"-Shirts   sondern schöne, lässige "Freeride"-Jerseys werden!


----------



## Martina H. (3. September 2011)

... auf die Gefahr hin mich zu outen: Was heißt eigentlich KTWR?


----------



## 4mate (3. September 2011)

*Kein Thema - wenig Regeln* Poste hier was immer Du willst -- aber auch ein bisschen mitdenken bitte!


----------



## Martina H. (3. September 2011)

ah, Danke...


----------



## trhaflhow (4. September 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=339585

Hier gibt's schon Forum Trikots, allerdings nicht Lady s only
Das aktuelle ist ziemlich am Ende des Freds zu sehen.
Mir gefällts. Ist ziemlich eng geschnitten. Habe bei Herrenmodellen immer das Problem, dass auch s zu gross ist. Hier jasste super und es gäbe auch xs


----------



## wildbiker (4. September 2011)

... so weiter gehts... waren auch mal wieder radeln und mit Cam unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (4. September 2011)

Tatü schrieb:


> wenn du die Forststrasse runternagelst, bist selbst schuld
> 
> es gibt 3 verschiedene Trailabfahrten mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeiten. Wildkogeltrail -> 9 Knights Trail -> Rob J Supertrail
> 
> ...



Schöne Trails


----------



## scylla (4. September 2011)

Urlaubs-Knipsereien aus dem Queyras Naturpark in den französischen Westalpen:


----------



## Jennfa (5. September 2011)

Schöööön


----------



## Tatü (5. September 2011)

Super Scylla die Fotos erinnern mich an meinen eigenen Urlaub. Ich war auch in der Ecke.
Wo hast du deinen Standort gehabt?


----------



## lucie (5. September 2011)

@scylla 

Mal wieder superschöne Fotos!


----------



## scylla (5. September 2011)

Tatü schrieb:


> Super Scylla die Fotos erinnern mich an meinen eigenen Urlaub. Ich war auch in der Ecke.
> Wo hast du deinen Standort gehabt?



Wir hatten uns in Molines en Queyras einquartiert und sind dann von da aus auf die umliegenden Berge gekraxelt. 
Hast du auch Bilder (wir haben viel zu wenig davon gemacht um uns über das heimische Siff-Wetter hinweg zu helfen)?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. September 2011)

Wie immer tolle Bilder! Aber auch mal ein Lob an deinen Freund, der dich super auf den Fotos erwischt hat!


----------



## mystik-1 (5. September 2011)

scylla
sehr schön 

und da sehe ich wieder, was ich eigentlich für ein angsthase auf dem rad geworden bin.


----------



## Mausoline (5. September 2011)

Super 

und wie seid ihr hochgekommen


----------



## scylla (5. September 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> und wie seid ihr hochgekommen



ich sag mal so... meine Wanderschuhe haben sich ausgezahlt 
Wir haben natürlich immer versucht, so hoch wie möglich auf Pisten/Straßen zu kommen, auch wenn's mehr Strecke war (ist im Endeffekt eben doch schneller), aber zu den Pässen und Gipfeln läuft man dann halt doch meistens noch ein Stück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lyndwyn (5. September 2011)

Klasse Bilder, scylla! Hab sofort wieder Lust auf's Rad zu steigen


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. September 2011)

@scylla: sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## Mausoline (5. September 2011)

@scylla
wieviel hm wars denn zu so nem Gipfel ca. und waren Trage und Schiebepassagen gut zum laufen. Die Trails sehen ja gut aus


----------



## scylla (5. September 2011)

Kommt drauf an... 
Zum Caramantran hoch von der St Veran Seite kommst du z.B. bis auf über 2200 Meter über Piste. Die ca. 500 Hömes zum Col de Chamoussiere gehen lässig zu schieben und stellenweise auch zu fahren (wird allerdings schnell zu anstrengend, wenn man den Tag danach nicht die Beine hochlegen will). Die letzten 200 Meter zum Pic gehen eigentlich nur sinnvoll zu tragen, schiebend wuchtet man sich einen Wolf. Daneben gibt's sogar einen Straßenpass (Col Agnel). Die Abfahrt runter zum Col und von da aus durchs Geröllfeld Richtung Col Agnel ist sehr flowig und empfehlenswert. Noch besser wird's dann wenn man weiter über den Col Vieux geht (sehr einfach, da gut ausgetrampelt von Heerscharen von Spaziergängern, die am Col Agnel die Autos parken)... die Abfahrt Richtung Norden entlang der beiden Seen ist landschaftlich ein Knaller und wird je tiefer man kommt auch biketechnisch immer besser da einsamer und technisch anspruchsvoller (oben ist's noch extrem flowig und überlaufen).

Zum Malrif hoch aus Richtung Westen vom Rifugio ist ziemlich nervige Schieberei... erst mal 1-200 Meter ist zwingend Schleppen angesagt, dann ist man in einem Hochtal, das ganz langsam hochzieht... zu flach zum tragen, zu verblockt zum fahren. Die letzten 300 Höhenmeter trägst du dann wieder durch ein Geröllfeld. Auf der Abfahrt Richtung Abries haben wir dann vom Col aus die ersten 100 Höhenmeter bis zum See auch wieder runter getragen/geschoben, da der Weg zu stark ausgewaschen war. Wenn man noch bis zum Pic hochschleppt kann man evtl auf einer Kante zum See runter fahren (wie der Weg dort aussieht weiß ich nicht, wollte ich aber auch nicht wissen, da mir die Aussicht in beide Richtungen runterwärts nicht gefallen hätte). Ab dem See runter nach Abries ist's dann ein schmaler aber recht einfacher S0/S1 Trail mit schönen  Ausblicken den Steilhang runter. Ich bin oben, wo die Aussicht am schönsten war sehr wenig davon gefahren... wenn einem sowas nichts ausmacht ist's aber sicher recht spaßig und flüssig zu fahren.

Eine der einfachsten Runden, die wir gemacht haben mit ganz viel Flow war zum Sommet Bucher hoch (Straße/Piste, komplett fahrbar bis oben), dann auf der Westseite zum Col Fromage (die kurze Abfahrt lohnt nicht wirklich und wird schnell zu Piste). Bis fast hoch zum Col Fromage ist es eine offizielle VTT Strecke, viel fahrbar auch hoch, der Rest geht einfach zu Schieben. Vom Col Fromage schiebender Weise auf einem Wanderweg zum Col Estrongues "kreuzen", geht prima zu laufen, und auch teils zu fahren, nur oben wirds kurz etwas steiler. Den Pic haben wir dann ausgelassen, weil es extrem windig war und uns kalt wurde, der wäre dann zu tragen, aber runterwärts sicher lustig zu fahren. Die Abfahrt Richtung St Veran wird augenscheinlich von Bikern genutzt, und ist seeehr flowig (in positivem Sinn). 

Noch eine recht "gemütliche" Runde (wir hatten nur einen halben Tag dafür, weil es morgens geregnet hatte und wir dann spontan mit dem Auto dem besseren Wetter entgegen gefahren sind) ging von St Crepin hoch zum Lac du Lauzet (Straße, dann Piste, komplett fahrbar), dann kurz Richtung Osten auf dem Wanderweg 200 Höhenmeter über einen (namenlosen) Col getragen und über tausend kleine Kehren (ab der Mitte eine offizielle VTT Strecke) wieder runter nach St Crepin.

Von Arvieux aus auf den Col Furfande kommt man ebenfalls komplett auf Piste hoch, und die Abfahrt am Rifugio vorbei wieder Richtung Arvieux (ebenfalls eine VTT Strecke) ist dann auch sehr flowig und landschaftlich schön.

Unsere letzte kleine Runde von Briancon aus ist auch sehr empfehlenswert. An den alten Forts vorbei (ich habe ganz vergessen zu zählen wie viele das sind) geht es auf alten Militärpisten und Sträßchen bis über 2000 Meter hoch komplett zu fahren. Danach müsste man noch auf einem Wanderweg südlich vom Ancien Fort de Infernet vorbei über einen Col, was nach Ansicht auf der Karte höchst wahrscheinlich 200 Meter schleppen geworden wäre. Da es am Ende der Piste schon zu tröpfeln anfing haben wir aber abgekürzt und sind auf schnellstem Weg über eine VTT-Strecke wieder runter gefahren. Glück gehabt, da die extrem glitschigen Steine (Kalk?) auf dem eigentlich recht einfachen Trail die Sache zu einem Eiertanz machten, und es als wir fast unten waren anfing zu schütten wie aus Kübeln. Über den Pass am alten Fort vorbei stelle ich mir aber auch landschaftlich super schön vor bei passendem Wetter!

Wenn man es geschickt anstellt könnte man Trage-Passagen mehr oder weniger sogar komplett vermeiden. Wenn man sich die Aufstiege auf Haupt-Wanderwegen auswählt und schaut, dass man nicht auf der steilen Seite hoch geht, ist viel von den nicht fahrbaren Anstiegen auch noch schiebbar und einfach zu laufen. Man kommt dann zwar nicht auf jeden Col und auf die Gipfel eh nicht, aber auf flowige Abfahrten und schöne Landschaften muss man trotzdem nicht verzichten 

Soweit ich das anhand der VTT-Strecken, die wir zufällig erwischt haben, beurteilen kann, könnten das auch schon lohnende Runden mit anscheinend sehr hohem Trailanteil sein, die wahrscheinlich auch hoch recht flüssig zu fahren sind, auch wenn die ein- oder andere Schiebe-Stelle nicht zu vermeiden ist. Die Franzosen scheinen bei ihren offiziellen Bike-Strecken ganz lässig drauf zu sein  Man sollte nicht aller-einfachstes Forstpisten-Geballer erwarten, wie häufig andererorts bei offiziellen Mtb-Strecken vorzufinden, sondern durchaus einen gewissen Schwierigkeits- und Gefährlichkeits-Grad. 
Lustig fand ich eine VTT-Strecke, die im unteren Teil der Abfahrt vom Malrif losging, wo plötzlich ohne Vorwarnung ein "2m Drop" über eine Felskante auftauchte, mit 200m senkrechtem Abgrund rechts daneben und links einem Halteseil an der Felswand ... noch weiter unten waren sie wohl schon dazu gekommen "Gefahrenschilder" auszuhängen, und kurz über Abries war dann sogar eine kleine Karrenweg-Passage mit etwas gröberen gesetzten Steinen als gefährlich ausgeschildert... der "Drop" oben aber nicht


----------



## Mausoline (5. September 2011)

Danke, das war ja ne sehr ausführliche info. Da muss ich mir wohl ne Karte besorgen.
Das was ihr gemacht habt, hinkt einem AX wohl nicht hinterher


----------



## scylla (5. September 2011)

Ein Cross ist nochmal eine andere Hausnummer!
Wir haben es uns da schon einfacher gemacht... kein übergroßes Gepäck (Ok, einen halben Rucksack voll Sandwiches darf man nicht vergessen, bewirtschaftete Rifugios oder Hütten sind da nämlich Mangelware), keine Unterkunftssuche abends, kein "ich muss heute noch über den Pass sonst wird die nächste Etappe zu schwer"... etc...
Aber auch mal angenehm, so kann man ganz andere Sachen fahren, die beim AlpenX zu schwierig wären.

Wenn du ein bisschen französisch kannst ist diese Seite ganz hilfreich:
http://www.vttour.fr/topos/massifs.php?m=6
Sind ein paar echt nette Touren dabei und sinnvoll eingestuft und bewertet


----------



## Jennfa (5. September 2011)

Das mit dem halben Rucksack voll Sandwiches kenne ich gut . Ich hab immer sooooo einen Hunger wenn wir schon Zuhause ne Tour fahren... im Urlaub ist es dann immer ganz schlimm .


----------



## Tatü (5. September 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Wir hatten uns in Molines en Queyras einquartiert und sind dann von da aus auf die umliegenden Berge gekraxelt.
> Hast du auch Bilder (wir haben viel zu wenig davon gemacht um uns über das heimische Siff-Wetter hinweg zu helfen)?



Allzu viele Bilder sind es nicht geworden. Es gab so viel zu gucken aber irgendwann wollte man auch einmal fahren. 
Es war eine super Zeit


----------



## scylla (5. September 2011)

Tatü schrieb:


> Allzu viele Bilder sind es nicht geworden. Es gab so viel zu gucken aber irgendwann wollte man auch einmal fahren.
> Es war eine super Zeit



ja, kenn ich! wir haben meistens die kamera auch nur als ballast dabei gehabt, und an den schwierigeren stellen wollte ich eher, dass mein liebster spottet anstatt zu knipsen. hinterher bereut man's dann aber, wenn man wieder zu hause sitzt und trübsal bläst ob der lächerlichen bodenwellchen vor der haustür 

@Jennfa
in der tat manchmal erstaunlich, was in eine bikerin so alles an futterkram reinpasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (6. September 2011)

Da hier auch jede Menge Berabladies vertreten sind frage ich einfach mal in die Runde, ob nicht Interesse an einem Treffen in Willingen besteht?


----------



## Ani (6. September 2011)

klasse scylla 

Vielleicht brauchen wir echt mal so Shirts als Erkennungszeichen 
Wie war denn die 5Gondeltour Schnitte, wir wollten die auch erst machen, ich hatte dann aber was von 1000hhm gelesen die man selber strampeln muss, was mir mit den schweren Bikes und bei über 30 Grad doch n bissel viel war, hinterher in der Bikekarte hab ich gesehen, dass zumindest die offizielle Route ja doch nur so 400 hhm haben müsste, was dann wohl doch machbar gewesen wäre.

Hier erstmal was aus Saalbach-Hinterglemm:








und noch was aus PDS wo wir zum Saisonstart waren:








Ich werd das mit Willingen auf jeden Fall auch versuchen einzurichten, das wäre super, allerdings brauch ich erstmal einen neuen Helm weil ich den alten in Saalbach kaputt gemacht habe *grml* und meine Schulter macht sich auch noch bemerkbar und leider ist bei mir Arbeiten auch immer so n Thema. Aber mal sehen, hätte auf jeden Fall Lust, vielleicht kann ich noch 1-2 andere Fahrerinnen aktivieren.


----------



## Jennfa (6. September 2011)

Hey schicke Bilder! Da war ich dieses Jahr auch, aber mehr abseits der Bikeparkstrecken und auch am Wildkogel. Die X-line fand bei den Bikeparkstrecken am abwechslungsreichsten. Das ist ja das schöne an der Gegend. Da ist für jeden was dabei .
Wart ihr in PDS auch am point de la moisette (hoffe das ist so richtig )? Da geht nach le croset eine schöne Strecke runter und die Aussicht aus dem Sessellift ist da oben einfach der Hammer.


----------



## Schnitte (7. September 2011)

@ Ani

die 5 Gondel Tour war bergauf ordentlich haarig  sind bergauf über einen Trail gefahren der nur aus Wurzeln bestand...den gings dann nach einem Abstecher in Leogang auch wieder zurück
insgesamt eine schöne Tour. Allerdings würde ich den Zwölferkogel weglassen und dafür die X-Line fahren 
am besten fand ich den Hangman in Leogang und ab der Mittelstation dann Flying Gangster und einige Teile der WC DH Strecke um dann über den 4X zu rocken 
alles in allem ein toller Tag gewesen, aber ich würde es immer mit Guide machen, da es doch einige Wege gibt, die man nicht so einfach findet  und man ärgert sich wenn man wertvolle Trailmeter verschenkt


----------



## Ani (7. September 2011)

Ja die Strecke (oder eine Strecke, gibt ja mindestens zwei) vom Pointe de Mossette nach Les Crosets runter sind wir auch gefahren, davon ist das Bild rechts unten, die Strecke heißt glaub ich Grand Conche, das war auch sehr cool, hat mit gut gefallen. Am besten fand ich aber die Strecken in Avoriaz. Nach PDS wollten wir auf jeden Fall noch mal hinfahren, mir hat alles gut gefallen und an einigen Orten, wie Pre la Joux oder Morgins waren wir noch gar nicht, da hat die Woche nicht gereicht 
Saalbach müssen wir dann wohl dann doch auch noch mal, 5Gondeltour nachholen und Wagrain, hatte ich ja leider verletzungsbedingt verpasst :|


----------



## Jennfa (7. September 2011)

Die Strecken in Avoriaz fand ich auch mit am besten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (11. September 2011)

.....gestern  im odenwald unterwegs gewesen . viel bergauf - deshalb mit dem leichtgewichts frosch


----------



## Votec Tox (11. September 2011)

Da ist man mal eine Woche im Urlaub und schaut nun wieder in diesen Fred und "wow" was für tolle Bilder!
Scylla wird zur BikeBersteigerin  vor so etwas habe ich großen Repekt!
Und dann die Bilder von Ani, da würde ich mich nie trauen runter zu springen! Und all die anderen schönen Bilder, immer wieder toll dieser Fred 

Ein paar Eindrücke aus dem Urlaub nun von mir, 
auf dem Hinweg mal eben die "Bünder A-Line" in Klosters (Gotschna) ausprobiert, bei mir sind allerdings eher kleine Hüpfer anstatt Sprünge:






Und dann endlich im Urlaubsort angekommen: "Treppen in Tende":




Wer diesen Ort kennt weiß, daß er eigentlich nur aus Treppen besteht!


Und nochmals Treppen dort, allerdingt ein wenig OT, da dieses MtB einen Motor hat 






(Achtung weiterhin OT, aber dennoch Bike im Einsatz
Auf dem Weg nach oben...






Um dann auf den Bergen der Seealpen die tolle Aussicht zu genießen:





Nun aber genug OT-Bilderchen...
Grüße!


----------



## scylla (11. September 2011)

Die OT-Bildchen sind klasse 
So ein Enduro Mopped würde ich zu gern auch mal probieren. Macht sicher irre Spaß einfach mal kurz am Gashahn zu drehen und überall drüber zu beschleunigen!


----------



## Mausoline (12. September 2011)

Das war mit 18 auch mein Traum, aber ich hatte damals schon so kurze Beine und die Enduros waren dort schon zu hoch 
...und MTBs gabs noch nicht


----------



## scylla (12. September 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das war mit 18 auch mein Traum, aber ich hatte damals schon so kurze Beine und die Enduros waren dort schon zu hoch
> ...und MTBs gabs noch nicht



auch ne Variante 
Mit 18 gedacht "Och nö, Moppedführerschein lohnt jetzt noch nicht, ich warte bis ich 25 bin, dann kann ich gleich gescheite Maschinen fahren"... mit 25 waren dann die MTBikes da, die Zeit weg bzw. das Portemonnaie ständig mit Biketeilen beschäftigt, so dass ich es mit 27 immer noch nicht geschafft habe, auch nur mal einen Führerschein dafür zu machen 
Vielleicht mal im nächsten Leben. Aber cool stell ich es mir trotzdem vor


----------



## Mausoline (12. September 2011)

Den Führerschein hab ich gleich gemacht, aber das Geld fürs Studium gebraucht


----------



## Votec Tox (12. September 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ..... aber ich hatte damals schon so kurze Beine und die Enduros waren dort schon zu hoch....



Die 250er 4T Scorpa ist ein sog. Wandertrialer, wiegt gerademal 79 kg und hat eine angedeutete Sitzbank aber wie alle Trialer sehr niedrig 
Sie fährt mit dem 9 Zahnritzel vorn gerademal knapp 60 km/h aber darum geht es ja nicht, sie kommt jeden Steilhang hoch (sie schon, ich aber nicht ). 
Und ja, das Tolle ist, daß man schwierige Passagen endlich mal hochfahren kann, das kann ich mit dem MtB nicht treten. Eigentlich ist hochzufahren fast schöner als runter zu fahren, da die Gabel entlastet ist und man leichter über Hindernisse kommt. Beim MtB bleibt dann ( zumindest mir) auf ähnlichen Trails eher nur das Runterfahren - und da hat man immer das Gewicht auf der Gabel und den Händen.

Fazit: Beides ergänzt sich schön und Beides bringt Fahrtechnik 
Grüße!


----------



## BineMX (12. September 2011)

@Votec: grad dacht ich mir daß is doch ein Trailmoped, dann hab ich weiter gelesen ;-) Wußte ich gar ned daß es die auch in "Enduro" Form mit Lichtmaske gibt.
Da läßt es sich sicher gut den Berg hochzirkeln mit!! 
Schöne Bilder Respekt!!!!

@Scylla: schau doch mal ob du nicht auf einer MX Strecke eine Motocross leihen kannst. Da brauchst du keinen Führerschein ;-) Bei deiner MTB Erfahrung solltest du mit einem kleinen Viertakter kein Problem haben.


----------



## Mausoline (12. September 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Die 250er 4T Scorpa ist ein sog. Wandertrialer, wiegt gerademal 79 kg und hat eine angedeutete Sitzbank aber wie alle Trialer sehr niedrig .....



Sowas gabs damals nicht 

jetzt hab ich andere Prioritäten 
wobei BineMX' Vorschlag hätte auch was


----------



## BineMX (14. September 2011)

probieren geht über studieren...  oder so ähnlich heißt es ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (14. September 2011)

Heute früher von der Arbeit weg, um den schönen Spätsommertag noch einmal in vollen Zügen zu genießen.
Angstpassage gemeistert, zufrieden mit mir und der Welt. Was kann´s Schöneres geben? 





...nach dem Einsatz


----------



## scylla (14. September 2011)

schönes Bild... man sieht der ganzen Atmosphäre quasi deine Zufriedenheit an


----------



## Mausoline (14. September 2011)

Ja der Herbst bietet oftmals geniale Stimmungen


----------



## Jennfa (18. September 2011)

Da ich heute etwas am rumschnupfen bin, habe ich mal Zeit ein paar Bildchen reinzustellen . Das wars dann erstmal urlaubsmäßig 2011 . Aber der Herbst hat ja auch seine schönen Seiten .

Hier am unteren Segnesboden






Ein kleiner Begleiter verfolgte uns eine Weile 





Hier später am Runcatrail nach der Tour





Blümchen gab es ab und an auch mal 





Ein schöner Trail nach Arosa





Am Älplisee





An einem anderen Tag am Runca





Und hier unterm Vorabgletscher





Flims ist wirklich zu empfehlen. Da ist für Jeden was dabei. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die Touren bei >35°C deutlich angenehmer waren als im Komplettkostüm rumzulaufen, auch wenn es dann ja nur bergab ging. 7,4km Trail ist bei den Temperaturen anstrengender als man denkt. Wir sind für die Touren meistens mit der Gondel so weit es ging hoch und dann den Rest fahrend/schiebend/tragend zum Ziel.


----------



## Mausoline (18. September 2011)

Hast du noch mehr? als Abwechslung bei dem Wetter


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. September 2011)

Schöne Bilder!!! Flims! Gemerkt


----------



## scylla (18. September 2011)

@Jennfa

ich würde auch gern noch mehr sehen!


----------



## Votec Tox (18. September 2011)

Ich auch 

Und zur Überbrückung - dem Wetter angepaßt  - der untere Segnesboden ganz in weiß mit Pistenbullizöpfle:




Freu mich schon auf den Winter.... 


Nun aber erst noch Flimsbilder von Jennfa


----------



## scylla (18. September 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf den Winter....



Ich nicht 
Nimms mir nicht übel, aber Schneebilder mag ich gerade gar nicht sehen. Der Schnee kommt sicher früh genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (18. September 2011)

Schön, dass es euch gefällt !


----------



## Hummelbrumm (18. September 2011)

Wow die Bilder sind echt klasse!


----------



## Votec Tox (19. September 2011)

Jennfa, einfach schöne Bilder!




scylla schrieb:


> Ich nicht
> Nimms mir nicht übel, aber Schneebilder mag ich gerade gar nicht sehen. Der Schnee kommt sicher früh genug



O.k., o.k.! schiebe schon Bilder vom Urlaub nach 

Blumen in Südfrankreich:







Gotschna, ein Pferd auf 'm Trail:






Nochmals Gotschna, tolle "Korkenzieherelemente":





Grüße!


----------



## scylla (19. September 2011)

@Jennfa
die zweite "Fuhre" Bilder ist fast noch schöner als die erste 

@Votec
viiiiel besser


----------



## Mausoline (19. September 2011)

Danke für die schönen "Ablenkungs"Fotos

genau so hatte ich es mir vorgestellt


----------



## Jennfa (19. September 2011)

dann hat es sich ja gelohnt die Kamera immer mitzuschleppen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senshisan (19. September 2011)

Also ich muss echt sagen SUPER SCHÖNE BILDER von euch allen! WOW! 
Ich schaue immer gerne hier rein und bin immerwieder begeistert!

Lg
Senshi


----------



## Lyndwyn (20. September 2011)

Ganz tolle Bilder 
Danke dafür!


----------



## blutbuche (20. September 2011)

@jennfa : tolle bilder


----------



## zimtsternchen (20. September 2011)

unendliche Anliegerkurven später...


----------



## Schnitte (20. September 2011)

@zimtsternchen

schickes Bild  sieht echt klasse aus


----------



## Veloce (20. September 2011)

zimtsternchen schrieb:


> unendliche Anliegerkurven später...



Aaaaa das  sieht nach viel G aus


----------



## zimtsternchen (20. September 2011)

@ Veloce: ... Vielleicht ein bisschen weniger G als ein bisschen mehr "G"post, weil sich eine Kamera im grünen versteckt hat 

@ Schnitte: Dankeschön. Nach 2 Tagen bewussten unermüdlichem "Kurven-fahren-üben" und zeitweise völligem Durcheinander und Verzweifeln im Kopf, wann welches Körperteil in welcher Kurve wohin gewegt werden muss, hats am Ende doch noch geklappt.


----------



## Schnitte (21. September 2011)

das kenn ich  habe in Saalbach auch ne weile geübt...und trotzdem gab es ein zwei kurven die ich auf der pro line nicht in Vollspeed nehmen konnte / wollte 
chaka weiter so  bei deinem Outfit denk ich immer an eine gute Freundin von mir, macht dich sehr sympatisch


----------



## scylla (21. September 2011)

zimtsternchen schrieb:


> unendliche Anliegerkurven später...




@zimtsternchen
wenn du anlieger fährst, probier mal weiter außen zu fahren, damit du dich reinlegen kannst (also körper in einer linie mit dem rad, und nicht das rad unter dem körper gekippt). so kannst du mehr schwung mitnehmen und die reifen haben mehr traktion, weil sie senkrecht zum untergrund stehen (so ein anlieger wird ja nach außen immer steiler), auch wenn du dich extrem schräg legst.
die drücktechnik brauchst du bei anliegern eigentlich nicht, sondern nur bei "flachen" kurven ohne anlieger oder bei nicht gut ausgeformten anliegern (und dabei solltest du auch den kurveninneren arm und das kurvenäußere bein mehr durchstrecken, so dass du das vorderrad besser runter drückst und nicht nur den hintern zur seite raus drehst).

sry für das schlauschnacken 

trotzdem schönes foto


----------



## Female (21. September 2011)

Etwas weniger häufig als auch schon, aber manchmal bin ich auch noch unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. September 2011)

super Bilder!!


hier ich neulich auf dem Weg zum Treppchen


----------



## scylla (21. September 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> hier ich neulich auf dem Weg zum Treppchen



Respekt 
welches Rennen war das?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. September 2011)

Der Sebamed Bike Day vorletztes Wochenende... Keine soo große Veranstaltung und die Frauenquote war ziemlich niedrig, zu meinem Vorteil


----------



## Silvermoon (22. September 2011)

@ Frau Rauscher

...aber Spaß haste für Zehne gehabt, das sieht man 
Manche gucken dann immer so verbissen und total angespannt 
Du siehst so richtig happy aus - super Einstellung


----------



## lacoccoina (26. September 2011)

Diesen Sommer bei der Trek Bike Attack. Es war extrem aufregend und ein riesiger Spaß!


----------



## blutbuche (2. Oktober 2011)

...schöne abendsonnen runde


----------



## HiFi XS (3. Oktober 2011)

ich bin nur als Zuschauer da gewesen (Bremsleitung muss repariert) und es war auch schon sehr spät als ich im hohen Norden angekommen bin - aber just gerade genug Licht da um Principiante beim Doublespringen   aufzunehmen. Be'rausch'end 

und det heir auch!


----------



## scylla (4. Oktober 2011)

mal wieder bisschen was aus den herbstlichen Vogesen:













Leider keine so wirklich fotogene Gegend... meistens geht's durch den finsteren Wald oder man guckt doof weil man ständig kurz vor Abflug fährt. Was aber nur die Bildausbeute schlechter macht, nicht die Strecken


----------



## Principiante (4. Oktober 2011)

Dein Bike gefällt mir super gut!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (4. Oktober 2011)

Die Stimmung auf dem ersten Bild find ich total schön . Bei solchen Bildern hat man doch eher das Gefühl mitten drin zu sein . Es muss ja nicht immer hochglanzmäßig und perfekt durchgestylt sein damit es schön ist. Sieht auf jeden Fall nach viel Spaß aus!
Man ist ja selber immer etwas kritischer, das kenne ich nur zu gut . Aber in solchen Momenten geht alles immer sehr schnell und man will es einfach nur festhalten.


----------



## mangolassi (4. Oktober 2011)

Also bei den Vogesenbildern gibts keinen Grund zum Tiefstapeln, da will man gleich hinfahren, auch nach 3 Wochen Kanada.
Ordentliche Steine auf dem Trails gibts jedenfalls.


----------



## scylla (4. Oktober 2011)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Ordentliche Steine auf dem Trails gibts jedenfalls.



oh ja, die gibts 
Meiner Meinung nach eins der schwersten aber auch schönsten Bike-Reviere, auch wenn's nur ein Mittelgebirge ist. Immer eine Reise wert!

@all
danke


----------



## mangolassi (4. Oktober 2011)

Die ganze Fotoausbeute von 3 Wochen BC, war wohl zu beschäftigt





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/991411


----------



## scylla (4. Oktober 2011)

Neid!
Da will ich auch noch irgendwann hin. Wenn's nur nicht so weit weg und so teuer wäre...


----------



## wintergriller (5. Oktober 2011)

@Scylla: Wo genau ist das in den Vogesen? Hast du evtl. sogar einen GPS Track? Sieht wirklich sehr ansprechend aus, irgendwie habe ich bei meinen bisherigen Vogesentouren keine so tollen (ich mag es verblockt!) Trails gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (5. Oktober 2011)

Du musst nur in die richtige Ecke gehen 
Hochvogesen... alles rund um Hoheneck, Rainkopf, Petit Ballon, und die Seen (Lac Blanc, Noir, Vert, ...)
Das erste Bild ist "le Steinmauer" (was für ein treffender Name)... das zweite ist direkt vom Hoheneck runter, glaub das war markiert mit einem blauen Dreieck. Fast alles, was von dieser "Kante" an der Route des Cretes runter geht Richtung Metzeral/Mittlach ist als grobe Daumenregel ziemlich stark verblockt. Solange du oberhalb der Baumgrenze (rund 1000 müN) bist ein bissel alpin anmutend, sobald du in den Wald rein kommst dann mit ausgedehnten Steinfeldern inclusive grün-glitschiger Steine. Merke: da wo Moos wächst draufhalten, denn das hat noch bisschen Grip... sobald du kein Moos mehr auf den Steinen siehst ist Gefahr im Verzug (algig) 
Im Grunde genommen kannst du dir da oben (also von der Route des Cretes aus) jeden beliebigen Wanderweg aus der Karte (die IGN sind recht gut) raus picken, und er wird sehr technisch und blockig sein  Allerdings darfst du vor gelegentlichen Wander-Einlagen keine Scheu haben, auch bergab. Die Trails dort sind teilweise schon auf den leichteren Abschnitten an der absoluten Grenze dessen, was ich persönlich technisch oder Mut-bedingt fahren kann. Ein besserer Fahrer würde mehr schaffen, aber mit Sicherheit immer noch nicht alles. Stellenweise ist's halt einfach unmöglich.
Weiter Richtung Süden (z.B. bei Kruth) ist's dann eher kehrenreich mit mehr Waldboden und weniger Steinen.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (5. Oktober 2011)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Die ganze Fotoausbeute von 3 Wochen BC, war wohl zu beschäftigt


 
Krasse Bilder, allerdings brauche ich Nachhilfe: BC


----------



## alet08 (5. Oktober 2011)

British columbia, cdn


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. Oktober 2011)

und ich dachte schon BC=Biberach in Baden-Württemberg


----------



## scylla (6. Oktober 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> und ich dachte schon BC=Biberach in Baden-Württemberg



in BW solche Trails im Wald...?
da darf man ja nicht mal auf Wegen <2m fahren


----------



## mangolassi (6. Oktober 2011)

Das wird schon noch, wir sind einfach nur 20-30 Jahre hinterher. Vielleicht erleben wir das noch. Ich habe da drüben jede Menge 50 bis 70jährige Freerider gesehen.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (6. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal etwas vom etzten Wochenende. 

Flughuhn:


----------



## sturzflocke (6. Oktober 2011)

schick  das foto tröstet mich grad über das wetter draußen....
wir haben ja leider keine fotos....dafür nette videos, aber da unser mann-für-den-sauberen-schnitt morgen dann erstmal operiert wird dauerts wohl bis das fertig ist  naja, hauptsache er wird wieder ganz...


----------



## Jennfa (6. Oktober 2011)

Hier noch was vorm schlafen gehn ! War schön mit euch in Willingen!


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Oktober 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> mal wieder bisschen was aus den herbstlichen Vogesen:
> ...
> 
> *Leider keine so wirklich fotogene Gegend*... meistens geht's durch den finsteren Wald oder man guckt doof weil man ständig kurz vor Abflug fährt. *Was aber nur die Bildausbeute schlechter macht*, nicht die Strecken



Hä? Ich finde die Fotos spektakulär - der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist sehr gut zu erkennen. Hut ab - wie immer . Ausserdem, die schwarzen Klamotten mit dem grünen Helm - das sieht schick aus.



mangolassi schrieb:


> Die ganze Fotoausbeute von 3 Wochen BC, war wohl zu beschäftigt





Willingen Treff: habt ihr nicht mehr Bilder?!?




mangolassi schrieb:


> Das wird schon noch, wir sind einfach nur 20-30 Jahre hinterher. Vielleicht erleben wir das noch.* Ich habe da drüben jede Menge 50 bis 70jährige Freerider gesehen.*



Da bin ich auf'm falschem Kontinent  Finde ich super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. Oktober 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Willingen Treff: habt ihr nicht mehr Bilder?!?


 
Wir waren mit biken beschäftigt und haben daher fast keine Bilder gemacht. Hat aber auch einen Vorteil: wir müssen uns auf jeden Fall wieder treffen, da wir selbst das Gruppenfoto vergessen haben


----------



## The_Kat (7. Oktober 2011)

Ihr habt alle so super Foto´s. Hut ab, ihr fahrt echt tolle Sachen 
Hab hier mal ein paar Bilder von mir aus meinem Mallorca-Urlaub letzte woche, leider nur mit Leihbike.
Aber alles weniger Spektakulär 

Im Pinienwald





Treppen in Arta




Langer Holzsteg mit Stufen




irgendwo im niergendwo


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Oktober 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Wir waren mit biken beschäftigt und haben daher fast keine Bilder gemacht. Hat aber auch einen Vorteil: wir müssen uns auf jeden Fall wieder treffen, da wir selbst das Gruppenfoto vergessen haben




Na, gut   Turbo, wie wäre ein Ladies Treffen (bevor es schneit ) in Thale? Ist für mich gut zu erreichen - ich hätte Lust da die Downhillstrecke runter zu gurken.


----------



## Principiante (7. Oktober 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Na, gut   Turbo, wie wäre ein Ladies Treffen (bevor es schneit ) in Thale? Ist für mich gut zu erreichen - ich hätte Lust da die Downhillstrecke runter zu gurken.




...ich nehm meine Pillen und komm mit

LG, Principiante!


@The Kat: Mallorca möchte ich auch mal mit meinem Bike erleben, gibt da klasse Freeridetrails...


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. Oktober 2011)

Thale wäre klasse, kenne die Strecke allerdings noch nicht. Praktisch ist aber das Thale bis auf vier Wochen Revision durchgängig geöffnet ist 

@The Kat:
Bilder müssen nicht immer spektakulär sein, mir gefallen deine Fotos


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Oktober 2011)

the kat: Letztes Jahr waren wir auch dort, und vielleicht bin ich auf dem gleichen Rad gesessen  Hat mir jedenfalls gut gefallen auf Mallorca zu biken


----------



## sturzflocke (7. Oktober 2011)

Thale stand bei mir ja auch noch im programm dieses jahr......


----------



## Tesla71 (8. Oktober 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Wir waren mit biken beschäftigt und haben daher fast keine Bilder gemacht. Hat aber auch einen Vorteil: wir müssen uns auf jeden Fall wieder treffen, da wir selbst das Gruppenfoto vergessen haben



Yep, habe ich danach auch gedacht. So isses halt, wenn ein Haufen Mädel zusammenhängt, es wird zu viel gequatscht und die wichtigen Dinge vergessen. 
Prellung und Loch im Ellbogen sind schon fast wieder verheilt. 



HiFi XS schrieb:


> Na, gut   Turbo, wie wäre ein Ladies Treffen (bevor es schneit ) in Thale? Ist für mich gut zu erreichen - ich hätte Lust da die Downhillstrecke runter zu gurken.



Hm, 4 Stunden Autofahrt. Das lohnt sich ja dann nur mit Übernachtung. Aber im Oktober/November habe ich schon ein paar Trips geplant, die in's Geld gehen.  Dann wohl lieber erst nächstes Jahr.


----------



## The_Kat (9. Oktober 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> the kat: Letztes Jahr waren wir auch dort, und vielleicht bin ich auf dem gleichen Rad gesessen  Hat mir jedenfalls gut gefallen auf Mallorca zu biken



oh ja, es war toll...vorallem warm! ich zehre immernoch davon ....



> @The Kat:
> Bilder müssen nicht immer spektakulär sein, mir gefallen deine Fotos


danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Oktober 2011)

Haben am 30.09. das super Wetter nochmal ausgenutzt und sind zweimal den Feldi im Taunus hoch. Musste mein neues Spielzeug ausprobieren:



 

Victoriatrail



 

X-Trail


----------



## scylla (9. Oktober 2011)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Spiel-Gefährt 
Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Schnitte (9. Oktober 2011)

Treffen in Thale? ich bin dabei 
die Strecke ist zwar langweilig, aber mit Mädels den Berg runterrocken macht jede Strecke super 
und wann?


----------



## HiFi XS (9. Oktober 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> Treffen in Thale? ich bin dabei
> die Strecke ist zwar *langweilig*, aber mit Mädels den Berg runterrocken macht jede Strecke super
> und wann?



Mal sehen, wie langweilig die für mich wird  

Principiante und ich überlegen uns nächstes WE bei gutem Wetter tatsächlich nach Thale zu fahren. Vielleicht machen wir eine eigene Thema dafür auf oder organisieren ein Treffen im Bike-Park Ausflüge.  Eher Samstag!


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Oktober 2011)

The_Kat schrieb:


> Langer Holzsteg mit Stufen



Super!... in Capdepera/Cala Mesquida  ...wo wir momentan täglich auf dem Rückweg vom Strand nur drüber "laufen" und leider nur noch bis morgen.


Zum Thema: 1x meine Süße


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. Oktober 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wie langweilig die für mich wird
> 
> Principiante und ich überlegen uns nächstes WE bei gutem Wetter tatsächlich nach Thale zu fahren. Vielleicht machen wir eine eigene Thema dafür auf oder organisieren ein Treffen im Bike-Park Ausflüge. Eher Samstag!


 
Bitte nicht schon wieder ein neues Thema  (meine Meinung)
Parkausflüge können doch schon hier gepostet/organisiert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niceann (11. Oktober 2011)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/8/1/7/8/0/_/medium/DSC00718.JPG



Cube im Einsatz


----------



## 00helga (13. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht hats der ein oder andere ja schon bei meinen Bildern mal gesehen! Hier aber mein momentanes Lieblingsbild von mir.
Dazu die tolle Story, dass das von meinem ersten richtigen Rennen stammt bei dem ich am letzten September in Thale mitgefahren bin! Bin mächtig stolz hihi


----------



## HiFi XS (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich will auch nach Thale! Schaffe ich aber dieses WE nicht...

Diese Foto gehört auch hier hin -  noch mal Principiante auf 'ihrer' Strecke mit etwas mehr Licht im Himmel . Übung macht die Meisterin - echt! Principiantes Sprunge werden immer finer


----------



## Jaz (14. Oktober 2011)

Hut ab!


----------



## scylla (17. Oktober 2011)

gestern das erste Mal geschafft, im Odenwald was zu knipsen 

Besonders toll ist es nicht geworden, aber da es mein einziges Bild von den "Hometrails" ist, kommt's hier trotzdem mal rein!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. Oktober 2011)

na das ist aber doch mal ein netter Hometrail!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. Oktober 2011)

so, ich mit 6 Testbikes im Einsatz:
1. Specialized Epic Carbon, 29er, Größe S... ich weiß wirklich nicht was sie sich dabei gedacht haben. Auf dem Asphalt und Radweg nett, rollt wunderbar geradeaus. Berghoch ne Katastrophe, und vor allem bin ich mit den Zehen an das Vorderrad gestoßen. Außerdem fand ich sehr unsymphatisch wie man mir dieses 29er aufgedrängt hat. Jetzt hab ich gar keine lust mehr es als 26er zu testen:




2. BMC Trailfox: Das Ding war leicht, top ausgestattet, niegelnagelneu, passte in Größe S wie angegossen, und war nett zu fahren... aber ich fand es ein wenig unsensibel... X0 Schaltwerk zusammen mit X0 Triggern haben mich aber sehr beeindruckt!




3. Liteville 301 Größe S: Hier wollte ich auch mal mitreden können 
Spaßmaschine, hat richtig Laune gemacht, aber ich fühlte mich darauf eigentlich genauso wie auf meinem Stumpjumper. Der Mehrpreis wäre es mir nicht wert. Mit der montierten Formula Bremse kam ich nicht so klar...




4. Scott Spark RC Größe M: geil  Aber leider der Rahmen zu groß für mich, und die Schaltung war miserabel eingestellt, das hat das Testen sehr getrübt... Will ich aber unbedingt nochmal testen...




5. Canyon Lux Größe M: naja... viel zu lang, und ich kam damit auf dem Trail nicht klar. Bergauf ging auch nicht. Das Fahrwerk fand ich nicht gut. Aber extrem leichtfüßig war es!!




6. Rocky Mountain Element 16,5'': Jadoch, könnte ich mir vorstellen, fährt sich schön, und fühlt sich nach mind. 120mm an  Angenehm leicht, aber irgendwie nicht so "racig"




7. Giant Reign X1 Größe S: Jaaaaa! Habenwill! Mein erstes Mal auf einem 160/170mm Bike! Das macht ja Laune! Wer will schon ein Racefully?   




8. auf dem eigenen Bike ist es doch immer noch am schönsten


----------



## scylla (17. Oktober 2011)

Da hast du ja eine Menge testen können, und dabei augenscheinlich auch noch eine Menge Spaß gehabt! 
Und dann noch die schönen Berge... *neidischbin*... 
Wo warst du denn da?



Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> 3. Liteville 301 Größe S: Hier wollte ich auch mal mitreden können
> Spaßmaschine, hat richtig Laune gemacht, aber ich fühlte mich darauf eigentlich genauso wie auf meinem Stumpjumper. Der Mehrpreis wäre es mir nicht wert. Mit der montierten Formula Bremse kam ich nicht so klar...




Lustige Korrelation... mein prägendes Formula-Erlebnis hatte ich auch auf einem LV-Testbike. Seitdem bin ich auf diese Bremsen nicht besonders gut zu sprechen


----------



## Chrige (17. Oktober 2011)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, testen macht Spass . Das Scott Spark würde ich unbedingt mit einem passenden Rahmen testen. Wäre meine Nr. 1, wenn ich ein Racefully suchen würde. Und vielleicht kannst du ja mal das "normale" Epic oder Era testen und kein 29er. Finde 29er nicht wirklich toll. 

Aber es ist schon lustig, wenn man nach dem vielen testen auf dem eigenen Bike wieder ist und sich einfach "zuhause" fühlt.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. Oktober 2011)

@scylla: Wir waren beim Mountainbike Testival in Brixen, Hammer Wetter, Hammer Trails und die Testerei hat Spaß gemacht 
@chrige: ich werde mir ein Spark in S suchen und auch nochmal nach dem Epic bzw. Era Ausschau halten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (20. Oktober 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> gestern das erste Mal geschafft, im Odenwald was zu knipsen
> 
> Besonders toll ist es nicht geworden, aber da es mein einziges Bild von den "*Hometrails*" ist, kommt's hier trotzdem mal rein!


 Man..  Was für ein Hometrail   Meins ist aus Asphalt ... durch einen Park...   




Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> so, ich mit 6 Testbikes im Einsatz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tolles Bericht. Danke! Ich durfte auch mal ein Giant Reign (nur kurz) fahren hatte aber genau die gleiche Reaktion!


----------



## Mausoline (20. Oktober 2011)

Hab ich grad entdeckt

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=549612

Ich kann ja leider nicht, aber das wär doch was????


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. Oktober 2011)

nicht mein Bike, und nicht mein Foto, aber ich verlinke es trotzdem mal, weil ich darauf abgebildet bin 

https://picasaweb.google.com/100126987084750276010/Ladyfreeride141011Freinbichl#5665617343453580530


----------



## Chrige (21. Oktober 2011)

Zwar schon einige Zeit her. Aber hier noch drei Fotos von mir vom Gigathlon im Juli.







Beim Zieleinlauf am ersten Tag... Ja, ich war gestürzt .





Und am 2.Tag, als ich zwischendurch mal schieben musste (aber die Kulisse ist schön )


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Oktober 2011)

Letzer Sonntag am Hahnenkamm:


----------



## scylla (23. Oktober 2011)

noch bissi mehr von den Hometrails...
Eigentlich wollte ich vor allem knipsen üben, aber mein Freund hat sich dann auch noch mit der Kamera vergnügt, während ich das Rad geholt habe


----------



## missyd (26. Oktober 2011)

Nur ein Standbild ...


----------



## NoJan (26. Oktober 2011)

Ladies only!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. Oktober 2011)

es könnte auch eine frau sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (26. Oktober 2011)

Unter ´nem Fullface und den ganzen Protekteros ist das manschmal echt schwer zu erkennen. Auf jeden Fall ein schickes Bike, ich mag das SX


----------



## Votec Tox (26. Oktober 2011)

NoJan schrieb:


> Ladies only!


Wenn sich Jemand "missyd" also vielleicht "Miss YD" nennt, wirds schon ins LL-Forum passen.



Bilder von vor 2 Wochen am Weissfluhjoch:







Blauer Himmel überall:






Blick auf den Davoser See:






Erster Schnee  aus der Schneekanone 






Nun aber echter Naturschnee:






  Auf dem Weg zur Galerie des Straelapass:





Grüße!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Jennfa (26. Oktober 2011)

Ah, schon wieder so blaue Bilder hier. Dabei hatte ich mich doch so mit dem Herbst angefreundet und war schon mit dem Winter am verhandeln. Das wird jetzt erstmal nix. NEID!!!


----------



## scylla (26. Oktober 2011)

@Votec Tox
schöööön 
Da kommt trotz Schnee nochmal sowas wie Sommer-Feeling auf!


----------



## Mausoline (26. Oktober 2011)

seufz.........sooo schööön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Oktober 2011)

Echt super, so ein Wetter hätten wir uns im Juli zu unserer Grischa-Trail Tour gewünscht! Vielleicht sollten wir sie das nächste Mal auch für Oktober einplanen? ;-)


----------



## MelleD (27. Oktober 2011)

Schöne Bilder 
Will auch  *neidisch bin*


----------



## Votec Tox (27. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank für Euer Lob 
Dann schiebe ich noch ein Bild nach, sozusagen als Sommerabschiedsstimmungsbild von dieser Weissfluhjochtour im Oktober:






Grüße!


----------



## missyd (31. Oktober 2011)

NoJan schrieb:


> Ladies only!


 
hehe ... mein Name ist Danielle-Patricia bin 50j. alt und ich komme aus der Schweiz ... reicht das um im Ladies only zu posten?


----------



## scylla (31. Oktober 2011)

missyd schrieb:


> hehe ... mein Name ist Danielle-Patricia bin 50j. alt und ich komme aus der Schweiz ... reicht das um im Ladies only zu posten?



definitiv sehr ausreichend


----------



## HiFi XS (31. Oktober 2011)

oh ja, schöne Bilder wieder. War selber wieder in den Harz nach vielen Wochen Pause. Das hat richtig gut getan  Die geilste Trails EVER!  Es scheint unendlich viele tolle Abfahrten und auch viele interessante Auffahrten dort zu geben. Wenn wir es irgendwann hinkriegen sollen alle diese unterschiedlichen Trails gefahren zu haben können wir ganz ganz gern wieder von vorne anfangen  Danke an unseren Tourguide - das war echt TOP Ich hab ganz wenig aufgenommen - das Fahren selbst hat dafür einfach zu viel Spaß gemacht   aber hier ein Paar Bilder von den Ladies die mitgemacht haben 

Martina zischt bergab





Die Ladies (Turbo, Cristina, Martina) bei einer Bachüberquerung

















Ein Trail in den Harz - für das nächste Mal!


----------



## Cristina (1. November 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> oh ja, schöne Bilder wieder. War selber wieder in den Harz nach vielen Wochen Pause. Das hat richtig gut getan  Die geilste Trails EVER!  Es scheint unendlich viele tolle Abfahrten und auch viele interessante Auffahrten dort zu geben. Wenn wir es irgendwann hinkriegen sollen alle diese unterschiedlichen Trails gefahren zu haben können wir ganz ganz gern wieder von vorne anfangen  Danke an unseren Tourguide - das war echt TOP Ich hab ganz wenig aufgenommen - das Fahren selbst hat dafür einfach zu viel Spaß gemacht



*Der Harz... *nach dem Motto "Stille Wässer sind tief" in diesem Fall "sehr sehr tief"  ;-)
Mein bevorzugtes Revier, da kann Gardasee oder Vinschgau (zweitliebstes Revier) einfach nicht mithalten...
I love it

LG Cristina


----------



## Martina H. (2. November 2011)

> Der Harz... nach dem Motto "Stille Wässer sind tief" in diesem Fall "sehr sehr tief" ;-)



Miststück   

@ HiFi:

schöne Bilder


----------



## HiFi XS (2. November 2011)

Dat war gar nicht Wasser - das war Schlamm!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. November 2011)

ich war ja dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal im Harz! Warum heißt der Harz nicht Herz ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (3. November 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Miststück



Ja, ja wenn man vor lauter Bäume den Wald nicht sieht....


----------



## Martina H. (4. November 2011)

> Ja, ja wenn man vor lauter Bäume den Wald nicht sieht...



... manchmal ist frau eben blind 



> Warum heißt der Harz nicht Herz ???



... tja, warum eigentlich nicht???


----------



## Silvermoon (6. November 2011)

Nachdem ich in einem anderen Thread irgendwas über Serienbilder mit Selbstauslöser gelesen hatte, las ich meine Gebrauchsanweisung meiner kleinen Digicam noch einmal aufmerksam(er) durch und yeep, die hat ja tatsächlich auch so was 

Also, gleich mal heute Mittag getestet und mal eine Bilderserie "Silvermoon in Fahrt" statt immer im "Ruhemodus" mit Selbstauslöser gemacht 

Das ist eines davon:



​
Für den ersten Versuch ganz gut gelungen, aber spurten musste ich trotzdem


----------



## Female (6. November 2011)




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (6. November 2011)




----------



## Votec Tox (6. November 2011)

Das Photo ist einfach klasse!
Das Wetter auch, so weit oben so warm!
Trau es mich fast nicht zu sagen, ich haette aber gern Schnee,
mag endlich Skifahren


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. November 2011)

super Foto! Super Farben!!! Toller Kontrast vom Vorder- zum Hintergrund


----------



## Jennfa (6. November 2011)

Schööööööön !


----------



## Mausoline (7. November 2011)

Pfalztest bestanden - Schulter/Brustbein ohne Probleme

Genuss pur 






@female
obergigantisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 00helga (8. November 2011)

Female schrieb:


>



Top!


----------



## HITOMI (14. November 2011)

@Female: Super Bild!


----------



## Female (14. November 2011)

@all: Danke, das Bild ist wirklich toll geworden.
Eins hab ich noch:


----------



## Mausoline (14. November 2011)

Mit Kreislaufproblemen ist das aber nix


----------



## Deleted 85464 (20. November 2011)

Saalbach-Hinterglemm


----------



## HiFi XS (20. November 2011)

Female schrieb:


> @all: Danke, das Bild ist wirklich toll geworden.
> Eins hab ich noch:



Wieder so ein schönes und der Trail ist wahnsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (21. November 2011)

wir haben uns mal wieder ein wochenende lang im harz rumgetrieben...



 





 



... und beim ersten stieg gleich mal angefangen, an der menschheit zu zweifeln. wenn einem zehnjährige knirpse en masse beifall spenden, wenn man sich auf die fresse legt, und während dessen den erzieher anmaulen, weil die brockenbahn ja doch fährt und er sie beschubbst hat, dass sie da auch noch hochlatschen müssen... 
na ja, "die jugend von heute"... oder so ähnlich . spaß hat's leider irgendwann überhaupt keinen mehr gemacht. und der weg war definitiv nicht schuld!


----------



## Votec Tox (21. November 2011)

Sieht schwer zu fahren aus!
Mich würde mal ein kl. Filmchen davon interessieren, fährts Du da trialartig langsam ausbalancierend oder schon mit Schwung und "Augen zu und durch"?

Am Samstag im Schwarzwald, Schluchseeumrundung, hier konnte ich nur zwei Meter fahren, dann war Schluß 






Keine Chance... da müßte man wohl richtig trialen können. War schön trocken, geradezu flauschig auf den Steinen!






Ansonsten wars klasse im Schwarzwald, kein Nebel wie am Bodensee, in der Sonne richtig warm:






Im Schatten eisig:






Schön rutschig - das übt 






Kuriose Begegnungen gabs auch  wo er wohl übernachtet hat?






Und ein herrlicher Tourausklang Spätnachmittags am Schluchsee:






Grüße!


----------



## scylla (21. November 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Sieht schwer zu fahren aus!
> Mich würde mal ein kl. Filmchen davon interessieren, fährts Du da trialartig langsam ausbalancierend oder schon mit Schwung und "Augen zu und durch"?



Filmchen gibt's keins. Und ehrlich gesagt bin ich auch ganz froh drum. Ich glaube, das sieht ziemlich albern aus, wie ich da auf dem Rad rumhampel. Zumindest komm ich mir immer so vor. 

Augen zu und durch wäre sicherlich zumindest stellenweise eine Möglichkeit. Aber da fehlen mir die Eier in der Hose . Einen Abflug bei Speed in ein Steinfeld mag ich nicht riskieren.
So Sachen fahr ich meistens nur Schrittempo, und dem Gleichgewicht zuliebe zu einem Großteil auch noch irgendwo neben dem Rad hängend als über dem Rad. Leider bringt das mit sich, dass man immer mal kurz antreten muss um über hochstehende Sachen zu kommen, was mich (zusammen mit dem "mein Tretlager ist zu tief"-Problem) momentan leider noch viel zu oft aus dem Gleichgewicht bringt (weiterübenichmuss ). Zumindest hab ich mir jetzt mal einen sehr fein gerasterten Freilauf gegönnt, was in der Hinsicht auch schon enorm was bringt!

Die Steinchen auf der Schluchseeumrundung sehen ja geradezu einladend aus, sich mal probeweise draufzuwerfen 
Ich seh noch nicht mal eine Linie!


----------



## Votec Tox (21. November 2011)

@ Merci für die Antwort!



scylla schrieb:


> .....Zumindest hab ich mir jetzt mal einen sehr fein gerasterten Freilauf gegönnt, was in der Hinsicht auch schon enorm was bringt!
> .............



Ich glaube ich muß mir von Dir ein Rad aufbauen lassen 
Du hast die gleichen Wünsche!
Was für einen Freilauf hast Du eingebaut, leider habe ich davon keine Ahnung...
Trialräder haben eine so schöne feine Rasterung (im Freilauf vorn), das im MtB wäre mein Traum!

Grüße!


----------



## scylla (21. November 2011)

ich wage es kaum auszusprechen...

(Chris King)

... das schlechte Gewissen plagt mich immer noch ob des horrenden Preises! Nur bei solchen Steinfeld-Aktionen ist's kurzzeitig verschwunden, und ich freu mich einfach daran


----------



## Votec Tox (21. November 2011)

Das sind diese Teile, welche eine Klingel erübrigen 
Hat ein Chris King Freilauf immer eine feinere Rasterung oder gibt es auch da Unterschiede? 
Und ist er vergleichbar fein wie bei einem Trialfahrrad oder wieviel Spiel hast Du, wenn Du das Pedal mit dem Fuß zurückholst und dann wieder antrittst?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten, weiß es ist OT aber vielleicht interessiert es ja auch andere Fahrerinnen hier.


----------



## scylla (21. November 2011)

nur beim schnellfahren. da wird es laut. wenn der freilauf nur langsam dreht ist er kaum zu hören.
die king hat meines wissens nach immer 72 rastpunkte. das entspricht also max 5° umdrehung am freilauf um einen rastpunkt zu erwischen. je nach über- oder untersetzung dann an der kurbel etwas mehr oder weniger. normal fahre ich einen ziemlich kleinen gang, also z.b. 24/28. da würde der sprung zwischen zwei rastpunkten dann max. knapp 6° an der kurbel entsprechen.
wie die rastpunkte am trial-bike sind, weiß ich nicht. ich war ja mal kurz davor, mir eins zuzulegen, hab's dann aber gelassen, weil ich doch lieber mit einem "richtigen" bike üben will. für's normale mtb wirst du aber kaum was besseres finden. den freilauf der dt 240s kannst du mit 36-rastpunkt zahnscheiben nachrüsten. alle anderen naben/freiläufe haben entweder 24 oder sogar nur 18 rastpunkte. ich glaube mal was von einer kleinen amerikanischen firma gelesen zu haben, die einen freilauf mit "unendlich" vielen rastpunkten baut. wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie der klemmkonus-freilauf den es mal für die alte lx nabe gab (der wohl doch nicht funktioniert hat). aber ob das taugt und hält...?
ansonsten gibt es von hope noch eine trial-nabe, die auf 48 rastpunkte kommt, bei der man allerdings nur max. 6 ritzel montieren kann. also auch nicht wirklich tauglich fürs normale bike.


----------



## Votec Tox (21. November 2011)

Gute Info, habe mal die Klicks am MtB gezählt, sind 24.
72 Klicks haben die einfacheren Trialritzel auch, die mit mehr Sperrklinken etc. dann 108 Klicks.
72 würden für mich am MtB völlig reichen.
Huch - sehe aber gerade, da kostet dann jeder Klick 5-6 Euro 

Grüße!


----------



## scylla (21. November 2011)

hui, 108 rastpunkte 
ein traum...

der preis ist halt wirklich das problem. wenn der nicht wäre, würde ich mir sofort für alle räder so eine ck nabe kaufen! angefixt bin ich jedenfalls schon...

noch ein bildchen, um den text ein bisschen aufzulockern 






PS: ich weiß, ich bin viel zu weit hinten... aber zu dem zeitpunkt hatte meine gabel kältebedingt schon längst den dienst quittiert, und mein erster (schlechter) lösungsansatz war halt erst mal "entlasten" um nicht bei jedem würzelchen über den lenker zu gehen, weil's nicht mehr drüber läuft


----------



## Jennfa (21. November 2011)

Schöne Bilder aus dem Harz !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kati318 (21. November 2011)

Hallo, 

ich bin neu hier und fange jetzt an zu biken, hier ein paar Bilder vom Wochenende. Das dritte mal auf dem Trail. 








Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Satz weißer Laufräder für 2.4 Reifen. was würdet ihr mir empfehlen. 
Habe heute meine neue weiße Fox 32 RL 120 einbauen lassen. Voll toll.

LG Kati


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. November 2011)

@scylla: ist doch egal, das Ergebnis (heile unten ankommen) zählt 


Bildchen hab ich auch mal wieder ...


----------



## Votec Tox (21. November 2011)

Kati318 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin neu hier und fange jetzt an zu biken, hier ein paar Bilder vom Wochenende. Das dritte mal auf dem Trail.
> 
> LG Kati




Hallo Kati!
Als Anfänger beim dritten Mal biken gleich über ein Drop - Respekt 
Hätte ich damals nie geschafft!

Zu den Laufrädern kann ich nix sagen, taugen die originalen nichts oder machst Du das nur aus optischen Gründen?

Grüße!


----------



## Kati318 (21. November 2011)

Hallo Votec Tox,

danke für das Kompliment, hat mich Anfangs auch ganz schön Überwindung gekostet. Aber nun habe ich den Spaß dabei endeckt.
Ich möchte andere Laufräder wegen der Reifenbreite, würde gerne 2.4" fahren und rein optisch würden mir weiße sehr gut gefallen.
Kannst du mir vielleicht gute, griffige Reifen empfehlen? 
Ich habe mir die Rocket Ron überlegt.

LG Kati


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (21. November 2011)

Mensch scylla, das hätte man wissen müssen. Hier etwas vom Sonntag, Achtermann











Schön wars


----------



## scylla (21. November 2011)

hätte ich geahnt, dass du dich in derselben ecke rumtreibst...
da haben wir uns am achtermann ja um genau einen tag verpasst!

(ich hätt's nicht mal erkannt, wenn du es nicht dazu geschrieben hättest. aus der fahrerperspektive sieht es doch oft ganz anders aus!)

@Kati
Respekt 
so einen Sprung hätte ich beim dritten Mal auf dem Bike nicht mal schief angeschaut, von darauf zufahren oder gar drüber fahren ganz zu schweigen!


----------



## mangolassi (21. November 2011)

Hi Kati,
passen denn auf die Laufräder vom Cube keine 2,4er Reifen? Google findet zwar keine Angaben zu denen, aber das sollte eigentlich auch gehen. 

Es gibt die Notubes ZTR Flow in weiss, nicht ganz billig, aber leicht und breit. Mit Hope Naben bekommt man einigermassen bezahlbare Laufradsätze.

Rocket Ron halte ich nicht gerade für einen griffigen Reifen, vor allem jetzt wo es ja oft schlammig werden müsste
Maxxis Ardent und Schwalbe Muddy Mary sind gute Allrounder, Muddy Mary ist in 2.25 schon ziemlich breit. Etwas besser im Matsch aber trotzdem fürs ganze Jahr geeignet ist der Maxxis High Roller. Hast du schon ausprobiert ob 2.4er überhaupt durch den Rahmen passen? Die können auch sehr unterschiedlich breit ausfallen.


----------



## Martina H. (21. November 2011)

@Scylla und turbo.huhnchen: wisst Ihr eigentlich wie gemein ihr seid


----------



## scylla (21. November 2011)

jetzt sag bloß du warst auch noch da!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (21. November 2011)

Kati318 schrieb:


> Hallo Votec Tox,
> .............
> Kannst du mir vielleicht gute, griffige Reifen empfehlen?
> Ich habe mir die Rocket Ron überlegt.
> ...



Hallo Kati!
Wie meine Vorrednerin schon schrieb gibt es griffigere Reifen als der Rocket Ron. Die sind dann zwar meist schwerer aber dafür machen sie mehr Spaß 
Wofür möchtest Du ihn denn haben? Matsch, Wurzeln oder Steine?
Wirklich griffige und grobstollige Reifen?
Was fährst Du jetzt?

Von Schwalbe finde ich Muddy Mary bei Matsch prima, Mangolassi hat es schon geschrieben, Schwalbe Reifen fallen sehr breit aus, bei 2,5 mußt Du schauen, ob sie in den Hinterbau passen. Event. bei Schwalbe dann auf 2,35 ausweichen.

Maxxis Minion sind auch griffig, die Selbstreinigung des Muddy Mary Profils ist natürlich größer.
Der Rollwiderstand hängt stark von der Gummimischung ab, würde vorn immer den weicheren Reifen wählen und hinten die härtere Mischung (rollt besser), wobei man im Winter bei Minusgraden aufpassen muß, da sind manche weiche Mischungen kontraproduktiv und besonders rutschig.

Grüße!


----------



## Martina H. (21. November 2011)

... nee, eben nicht...

Komme leider im Moment nicht zum Fahren. Und wenn ich dann die Bilder von Euch aus dem Harz sehe, werde ich immer ganz neidisch. Da hat man den Harz vor der Haustür und muss zugucken wenn andere dort fahren 

Momentan halt ich eher noch andere (Ladies  ) vom Fahren ab und wenn wir dann mal unterwegs sind, gibt es gleich Kopfaua


----------



## scylla (21. November 2011)

du sprichst in rätseln


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. November 2011)

Cantankerous hat am WE so manchem Kerl gezeigt was ne Harke ist


----------



## Martina H. (21. November 2011)

...hast PN


----------



## scylla (22. November 2011)

@Kati

nix für ungut und ich mein's auch wirklich nicht bös...
aber ich möchte mal ein paar Bedenken anmelden an deinem Vorhaben!

Du bist nach eigenem Bekunden Anfängerin, kannst also eigentlich noch gar keine Ahnung haben, worauf es dir besonders ankommt bei deinem Bike, und wo deine Präferenzen fahrerisch liegen (zumindest wenn ich mal von mir ausgehe... und nachdem ich das dritte Mal auf einem Mtb saß hatte ich immer noch keinen Plan von nix). Dennoch baust du gleich mal dein Bike komplett um mit neuer Gabel und einem neuen LRS (also auch noch ziemlich teure Teile) 
Erst mal wundert mich, dass du deine Reba gegen eine Fox getauscht hast. Warum? Warst du mit der Reba nicht zufrieden? Meiner Ansicht nach ein Rückschritt!
Und warum willst du nun 2.4er Reifen montieren? Reichen dir die "normalbreiten" Reifen nicht? Dass du für 2.4er Reifen breitere Felgen brauchst (deine haben 19mm Maulweite, oder?), ist schon ganz richtig! Mir stellt sich gerade nur die Frage, ob es wirklich sein muss, so breite Reifen in dein Bike zu würgen, das doch eigentlich gar nicht für solche Sachen ausgelegt ist, für die man diese fetten Reifen bräuchte! Außerdem, ob es überhaupt geometrisch geht... vorne bei der Gabel wahrscheinlich kein Problem, aber hinten könnte es eng werden, zumindest bei Schwalbe-Reifen, die bekanntlich ziemlich voluminös sind in 2.4''. 

Ich vermute mal, du hast dir einiges Wissen angelesen, sei es nun in Magazinen oder im Forum, oder hast dir aus dem Bekanntenkreis schon einige Tipps geben lassen.... ist ja nicht verkehrt, aber manchmal lässt man sich als Anfänger in was-auch-immer doch etwas zu sehr beeinflussen und "anquatschen" 
Besonders bei solchen Themen wie Reifen funktioniert das aber einfach nicht! Da muss jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden, und die kommt nur durch Erfahrung, welche widerum einfach Zeit und Praxis braucht. 

Mein Rat an dich wäre, erst mal das Portemonnaie stecken zu lassen, und dein Rad so zu fahren, wie es ist! Das ist so schon ganz vernünftig ausgestattet, wie ich das sehe. Sicher gibt es immer Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten, aber damit solltest du imho warten, bis du weißt, wohin die Reise geht (Bike-technisch). 

Was für Reifen hast du denn momentan drauf und warum bist du nicht zufrieden damit? Hast du zu wenig Grip? Zu viel Rollwiderstand? In welchen Situationen?
Wenn du noch keinen Kritikpunkt selbst feststellen konntest, fahr die Reifen einfach weiter! Wenn es dir zu wenig Grip hat, kauf dir einfach mal ein paar andere Reifen (also nicht breiter sondern anderer Typ/ andere Marke...) und probier durch! Mit 2.25'' Reifen, die ja noch bedenkenlos auf deine Felgen passen sollten, kommst du schon sehr weit! Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du schon solche Dinger fährst, wo ein guter 2.25er Reifen nicht mehr reicht und dich quasi in deinen Möglichkeiten begrenzt, auch wenn du dich schon verdammt viel traust 
Wenn's maximalen Grip haben soll, schau dir z.B. mal den Continental Baron 2.3 an. Der passt locker noch auf deine 19mm Felgen, da er recht schmal baut, und hat meiner Meinung () nach mehr Grip als so manches 2.4'' Schwalbe-Monster. Aber wie schon oben gesagt, was du an Reifen magst, musst du selber rausfinden... du wirst so viele unterschiedliche Meinungen zu hören bekommen wie viele Leute dir antworten!

Wenn du dann mit <2.4'' Reifen an der Reifen-Grenze angekommen bist, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass dich dann nicht nur die Reifen sondern auch das Bike (Geometrie,...) begrenzt, und du eh insgesamt was gröberes haben willst. Zu dem Zeitpunkt ist wäre dann das Geld, das du nun für einen neuen LRS ausgeben willst, besser investiert.

Ich will dir jetzt nichts ausreden oder dir irgendwas madig machen! Einfach ein gutgemeinter Tipp aus Erfahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (22. November 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @Scylla und turbo.huhnchen: wisst Ihr eigentlich wie gemein ihr seid




na und rate mal wer noch da war? 
Bloss wech.....


----------



## HiFi XS (22. November 2011)

Cristina schrieb:


> na und rate mal wer noch da war?
> Bloss wech.....




Tja... du auch!

Na Scylla und Turbo die Bilder sind schön!


----------



## Tatü (22. November 2011)

Mein Highlight des Tages


----------



## Kati318 (22. November 2011)

Hallo Scylla, 

vielen Dank für deine offene und ehrliche Meinung. Ich habe sehr darüber nachgedacht und gebe dir Recht.
Ich will wohl gerade sehr viel auf einmal.
In meinem Shop des Vertrauens hat man mir das gleiche geraten. Erstmal die Reifenbreite behalten und griffigere Reifen zu probieren.
Ich fahre aktuell Rocket Ron vorne und hinten Racing Ralph, die waren schon serienmäßig drauf.
Habe aber schnell gemerkt das dies gerade auf Blättern/Steinen schnell an die Grenzen kommen. Daher wohl auch der Wunsch nach breiten Stollen - für mehr Sicherheit. Man hat mir empfohlen vorne den Fat Albert und hinten den Nobby Nic in 2,25 zu fahren. Was sagst du dazu?
Die Foxgabel hat mir optisch mehr zugesagt und ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass diese agiler ist. Das Ansprechverhalten ist einfach weicher.
Ich werde somit erstmal die Laufrad-Pläne ruhen lassen und mich eher der Verbesserung meiner Fahrtechnik widmen und im Frühjahr einen Kurs machen. Werde diese Woche nun neue Reifen kaufen und am WE ausführlichst testen

LG Kati


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. November 2011)

mit Nobby Nic und Fat Albert kannst Du nicht viel falsch machen, ich fahre allerdings den Fat Albert seit einem Jahr auch hinten und bin sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## Veloce (22. November 2011)

Kati318 schrieb:


> Hallo Votec Tox,
> 
> danke für das Kompliment, hat mich Anfangs auch ganz schön Überwindung gekostet. Aber nun habe ich den Spaß dabei endeckt.
> Ich möchte andere Laufräder wegen der Reifenbreite, würde gerne 2.4" fahren und rein optisch würden mir weiße sehr gut gefallen.
> ...



Ich fahre vorne Maxxis Advantage und hinten Ardent .
Ist ein guter  Kompromis aus Grip und akzeptablem Rollverhalten  
Der Highroller hat den etwas besseren Grip ist aber entsprechend anstrengend zu treten .
Der 2,4er Ardent paßt gerade noch in den Safire Rahmen .
NN würd ich nicht aufziehen . Da ist der Minion besser und preiswerter .


----------



## Female (23. November 2011)

Something's wrong...






Da fährt man 3 Jahre lang Hochtouren, Freeride Marathons und sonstige materialmordenden Sachen und auf dem harmlosen Hometrail passierts schliesslich...


----------



## scylla (23. November 2011)

Kati318 schrieb:


> Man hat mir empfohlen vorne den Fat Albert und hinten den Nobby Nic in 2,25 zu fahren. Was sagst du dazu?



Fahrradhändler haben wohl immer ein Faible für Schwalbe-Reifen 
Ich mag sie nimmer, da ich einerseits das generelle Fahrverhalten nicht mag (außer bei Muddy Mary) und zweitens der extrem schnelle Verschleiß einhergehend mit Grip-Verlust imho nicht gerade mit dem Preis korreliert. Lieber Maxxis oder Conti.
Gerade für die kalte Jahreszeit würde ich Conti-Reifen empfehlen (immer in der BlackChili Gummimischung, die "billige" China-Gummimischung taugt nichts). Das Black Chili ist das einzige mir bekannte weiche Gummi, das nicht aushärtet bei Kälte. Ich würde entweder vorne und hinten Baron 2.3 oder für noch weniger Rollwiderstand hinten einen RubberQueen 2.2 nehmen.

Wie gesagt: probier dich einfach mal durch die verschiedenen Marken und Modelle durch. Auch wenn sicherlich einige Fehlgriffe dabei sind, wird so ein Sortiment voll Reifen eine der sinnvolleren Investitionen deiner Bike-Karriere sein 
Ich hab mittlerweile einen halben Keller voll Reifen, die meisten davon mag ich nicht. Die werden dann entweder bei einfachen Bedingungen (im Sommer) am Hinterrad runtergefahren, oder wieder verkauft. Zumindest weiß ich so mittlerweile ziemlich genau, was für mich taugt und was nicht. 

Generell würde ich so wählen: Ein Reifen mit viel Seitenhalt (erkennt man meistens schon optisch an massiven seitlichen Stollen) und Bremstraktion für vorne und ein Reifen mit viel Antriebstraktion (optisch meistens erkennbar an ausgeprägten Querstollen in der Mitte) und wenig Rollwiderstand für hinten. Hinten ist zumindest mir die Bremstraktion mehr oder weniger egal, und zu viel Seitenhalt finde ich da auch eher störend.
Auf die Gummimischung kommt es auch an: vorne fahre ich meistens eine weiche Mischung zugunsten des Grips, hinten dafür eine härtere Mischung zugunsten des Rollwiderstands.
Die weiche Mischung heißt bei Maxxis 42a, hart 60a. Die 70a Mischung von Maxxis kannst du getrost vergessen -> nicht kaufen! Bei Schwalbe ist "Vertstar" die ganz weiche Mischung, "Pacestar" ist sehr hart und taugt nur für hinten, "Trailstar" ist irgedendwas dazwischen. Bei Conti ist's egal, da würde ich eh nur Black Chili kaufen. Das ist zwar relativ weich und griffig, aber rollt trotzdem so gut, dass man es auch bedenkenlos hinten fahren kann (außer der sehr weichen Mischung an den Downhill-Reifen von Conti, die aber eh zu breit sind für dein Rad). 

Viel Spaß beim Testen! 

@Female
autschn! Gott sei Dank nur das Schaltauge und nicht das teure Schaltwerk!?
Ist es eigentlich nicht immer so, das alle "Unglücke" auf den Hometrails passieren? Zumindest geht's mir so!


----------



## Votec Tox (23. November 2011)

@ Female
Tröste Dich, passiert mir jedes Jahr im heimischen Wald, habe auch immer ein Ersatzauge dabei und die Reparatur geht inzwischen recht flott von der Hand. 
Dieses Jahr aber steckte das Schaltwerk oben quer in den Speichen, hatte echt Probleme die Kette wieder zu entwirren...






(Leider nur Händiphotos schlechter Qualität.)






In diesem Sinne: "Schaltauge sei wachsam!"


----------



## Female (23. November 2011)

Danke fürs Mitgefühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amotion (3. Dezember 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/32646264"]Into thick air! on Vimeo[/ame]

Hierher oder in den Ladies - Video Thread?

Birgit & Birgit: Bikebergsteigen trifft Downhill - die amtierende Europameisterin im Downhill (Birgit) bei einer Bike - Berg Tour in den Wiener Hausbergen mit Birgit.

Viel Spass, Andi


----------



## Kati318 (4. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Andi, 

klasse Video und wahnsinns Leistung der Beiden! 

LG


----------



## 4mate (4. Dezember 2011)

amotion schrieb:


> Birgit & Birgit: Bikebergsteigen trifft Downhill - die amtierende Europameisterin im Downhill (Birgit) bei einer Bike - Berg Tour in den Wiener Hausbergen mit Birgit.
> 
> Viel Spass, Andi


 *Songs immer von Alex* ...


----------



## Luk00r (7. Dezember 2011)

> wir haben uns mal wieder ein wochenende lang im harz rumgetrieben...



Wo isn das ?
Obere Stück vom Eckerlochstieg ?
(ich kenns nur ab Zugang über Bahnparallelweg)


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Dezember 2011)

amotion schrieb:


> Into thick air! on Vimeo
> 
> Hierher oder in den Ladies - Video Thread?
> 
> ...



Ich hätte das Video lieber in Ladies- Videos dann muss Frau nicht so weit blättern... 

Finde ich wie immer einfach super. Ich wohne in der Großstadt und kann von solchen Kulissen und Trails nur Träumen. Es ist immer eine Freude die Videos zu sehen


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Dezember 2011)

Kati318 schrieb:


> Hallo Scylla,
> 
> Ich fahre aktuell Rocket Ron vorne und hinten Racing Ralph, die waren schon serienmäßig drauf.
> Habe aber schnell gemerkt das dies gerade auf Blättern/Steinen schnell an die Grenzen kommen. Daher wohl auch der Wunsch nach breiten Stollen - für mehr Sicherheit. Man hat mir empfohlen vorne den Fat Albert und hinten den Nobby Nic in 2,25 zu fahren. ... Reifen kaufen und am WE ausführlichst testen
> ...



Wenn du schon mit Ralph und Ron unzufrieden warst, rate ich dir von Schwalbe ab  Mit RR, RRalph und Nobby Nic bin ich nicht glücklich gewesen. Ich fahre Continental und bin zufrieden - mehr Grip - mehr Sicherheit.


----------



## Kati318 (7. Dezember 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Wenn du schon mit Ralph und Ron unzufrieden warst, rate ich dir von Schwalbe ab  Mit RR, RRalph und Nobby Nic bin ich nicht glücklich gewesen. Ich fahre Continental und bin zufrieden - mehr Grip - mehr Sicherheit.



Hallo HiFi,

danke für die Antwort. Ich fahr nun auch vorne den Conti RQ in 2.2 und hinten den Conti MK II in 2.2 und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Grip! 
LG Kati


----------



## 00helga (8. Dezember 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> h
> [...]
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaaaaaach, also ich sag mir auch immer: lieber den arsch (zu) weit hinten, als übern Lenker gehen!




amotion schrieb:


> Into thick air! on Vimeo
> 
> Hierher oder in den Ladies - Video Thread?
> 
> ...




ICH WILL DA JETZT RAD FAHREN! sofort!  

sehr tolles video!!


----------



## scylla (15. Dezember 2011)

Kanaren-Bildchen, genauer gesagt Teneriffa-Bildchen:





Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (16. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Team,

mir graut es vor heute. Bei diesem Sturm haben wir mächtig zu kämpfen. Da macht es keinen Spaß mehr. Hoffentlich geht heute alles gut. Nass werde ich mal wieder bis auf die Haut. Meine neuen Arbeitsschuhe kommen erst nächste Woche. Das Blöde ist, ich muß meine Arbeitskleidung selber bezahlen. 50 geben sie dazu. Das ist ein Witz. Dafür bekomme ich grad mal ne Sommerjacke. 

Genug gejammert - ab in den Sturm!

Bitte in WP der wilde Süden verschieben, gehört hier nicht hin. Danke und sorry

Paßt bitte heute auf euch auf!

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## scylla (16. Dezember 2011)

@Fie 
viel Glück im Sturm! 
In DA ist's genauso eklig...
(übrigens biste im falschen Fred gelandet )

zur Aufmunterung ein weiteres Sonnen-Bildchen


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Dezember 2011)

Klasse Bilder Scylla! Aber ob ich zwei Wochen hochkonzentriert nur so technischen Sachen fahren könnte... ab und zu was flowiges ....
Respekt  sieht sehr steil und verblockt aus!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Dezember 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Klasse Bilder Scylla! Aber ob ich zwei Wochen hochkonzentriert nur so technischen Sachen fahren könnte.



Das ist ein wahres Wort! Nach 2 Wochen La Palma jeden Tag anspruchsvolle Trails ist bei mir dann garnix mehr gegangen, da hab ich mich auf die Forstautobahnen im Karwendel gefreut, mal wieder mit 60 Sachen nen Schotterweg runterbrausen...

@ Scylla: Super Fotos! Da wär ich jetzt auch gern....


----------



## mangolassi (16. Dezember 2011)

Sieht doch ganz nett aus da, solang man nicht in die Kakteen fliegt. 
@ scylla: Kannst du mir mal eine grobe Orientierung geben was das für S sind, S1/2?
Schicker Helm, btw

Zum Thema noch ein Sonnenbild


----------



## scylla (16. Dezember 2011)

Keine Sorge, Flow gab's genug.
Ist auch Definitionssache... manche meinen, Flow ist, wenn man mit 30 Sachen runter donnern kann und dabei immer noch recht tiefenentspannt ist. In der Hinsicht empfinde ich "Flow" als Schimpfwort und finde entsprechende Trails einfach nur todlangweilig (von der Sorte hatten wir leider auch ein paar). 
In positiver Hinsicht flowig ist ein Trail für mich, wenn ich mehr als 80% der Strecke auf dem Rad bin und mich mehr oder weniger flüssig durchzirkeln kann 

Die Trails auf den Bildern waren sehr positiv flowig 
Ich würde sagen, die Stellen auf den Bildern sind beide S2, die beiden Trails in der Gesamtheit irgendwas zwischen S2 und S3 (der erste tendentiell eher S3, mit der zusätzlichen Schwierigkeit, dass es auf einer Seite meistens 1-200m fast senkrecht abwärts ging... darum bin ich da auch schwerere Sachen nicht mehr gefahren).

Kein Post ohne Bild:



(Trail: S2... Fotospot: S0)

@mangolassi 
vor sowas wie auf deinem Bild hätte ich mächtig die Hosen voll! Sieht aus als wäre es min. 2m tief mit Gap zwischen Fels und Landung? Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (16. Dezember 2011)

Ah danke, dann habe ich die Skala vielleicht doch langsam kapiert.

Wenn ich beim Biken tiefenentspannt bin, mach ich was falsch: entweder ich reg mich über langweilige Trails auf oder ich hab Spass.

Unter Flow stelle ich mir eine gesunde Mischung aus denn 3 Fotos vor.

Und jetzt will ich auf meinen S2 Hometrail.

Mir gehn bald die Bilder aus


----------



## Chrige (16. Dezember 2011)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Und jetzt will ich auf meinen S2 Hometrail.



Das solltest du aber heute sein lassen...


----------



## mangolassi (16. Dezember 2011)

Im Moment stürmts gar nicht mehr, nur Regen. 
Naja, du könntest Recht haben. Vielleicht nur die unterste Hälfte


----------



## scylla (16. Dezember 2011)

Da staubt's aber mächtig! 
Dürfte zumindest heute ausfallen 

Dann mal viel Spaß auf dem Hometrail... oder sollte ich sagen Glück? 
Anyway, lass dich nicht vom Baum erschlagen und fall in kein Matschloch!

Mal was ganz Entspanntes ohne Action:



(Trail: S1/S2... Fotospot: S1 )
(sorry für den Herrn im Bild, hoffe das geht trotzdem noch durch )


----------



## mangolassi (16. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank, hatte beides! Auf den letzten Metern haben die Bäume schon so geschwankt, dass froh war als ich wieder unten war. Und durchs Matschloch bin ich noch nie so gut durchgesurft wie heute.


----------



## scylla (17. Dezember 2011)

weiter geht's mit den Kanaren-Bildchen:





























auf unserem vorletzten Trail im Anaga-Gebirge. Hach, war der geil... 6km und 900 hm reinster Singletrail-Spaß fast bis runter ans Meer 
Zwischendrin sind einem schwedischen Wanderer-Pärchen begegnet, die unbedingt fotographisch dokumentieren wollten, wie bekloppt die "Germans" doch sind, da runter zu fahren... und sie hat dann mit Kennerblick noch die Helme und Protektoren in Augenschein genommen, weil sie Röntgen-Krankenschwester ist  Von den beiden hatten wir dann noch den Tipp für unsere letzte Anaga-Tour bekommen (8,6 km und 1000 hm Singletrail, und noch viel geiler ).


----------



## black soul (17. Dezember 2011)

ganz schön gemein............
aber klasse ?


----------



## gobo (17. Dezember 2011)

@scylla:fährst du immer alles im sitzen??


----------



## scylla (17. Dezember 2011)

gobo schrieb:


> @scylla:fährst du immer alles im sitzen??




natürlich fahr ich immer im sitzen! macht man das nicht so? oder wofür hat mir der fahrradhändler einen sattel ans fahrrad gemacht?


----------



## Votec Tox (17. Dezember 2011)

Und mein Computer hat alle Bilder aussortiert auf denen Scylla sitzt   - so´n Mist!   
Nun kann ich garnicht mitreden ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (17. Dezember 2011)

Puuh, ein Ausrutscher kann ganz schön stachlig werden 

aber sonst find ich die (Schlangen)Kakteen total süß (die die da so senkrecht nach oben gucken)


----------



## Chrige (17. Dezember 2011)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, hatte beides! Auf den letzten Metern haben die Bäume schon so geschwankt, dass froh war als ich wieder unten war. Und durchs Matschloch bin ich noch nie so gut durchgesurft wie heute.


Ok, habe gerade gesehen, wann du das gepostet hast. Gut, dann warst du ja schon zurück, als ich nach Hause kam. Da hat es nämlich ordentlich gestürmt und soooo weit auseinander wohnen wir ja nicht gerade. 
Apropos: Wo ist dein S2-Hometrail? Wäre mal was für nächsten Frühling...


----------



## mangolassi (17. Dezember 2011)

Wir können ja mal Hometrails über den See austauschen...


----------



## Votec Tox (17. Dezember 2011)

Da schaut man hier die schönen Photos mit viel Sonne an und schwupps holt einen die Realität ein:
Heute Nachmittag am Hausberg, dick eingemummelt im ersten Schnee:







Leider zu dunkel für Äktschnfotos...
Grüße!


----------



## scylla (19. Dezember 2011)

bei uns war's gestern auch so weit: schnee!
in kombination mit leichten plusgraden und vom vorigen regen aufgeweichtem boden... ergibt eine herrlich widerliche matschepampe :kotz:

zeit für dich nächsten teneriffa-bilder. am liebsten würde ich gleich wieder in den süden fahren und das sauwetter hier vergessen. ich hasse winter! 





























unsere abschluss-tour im anaga. sehr flowig (positiv gemeint)


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Dezember 2011)

schööööön


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Dezember 2011)

Das sieht echt super aus, sowas mag ich auch gern!


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Dezember 2011)

Wirklich tolle Bilder Scylla! 
Aber flowig... räusper.... 
Gebe zu unter flowig verstehe ich eher so ein Bild, das Du eine Seite zuvor mit dem Kommentar S 0 gepostet hats, wo man tiefentspannt runtersausen kann, der Zeigefinger locker auf dem Bremsgriff liegt und nicht dauernd zupacken muß 

Aber wir sind das mit den Steinen hier halt nicht so gewohnt, da fehlt dann die Übung, dafür klappts dann mit dem Matsch-, Wurzeln-, Laub- und Schneerumrutschen besser...
So wie am Sonntag, flowiges S 0 Gesause am Hausberg, zu schnell für den Photographen  drum gibts davon nur ein "impressionistischens Gemälde" 





Mal was anderes


----------



## scylla (20. Dezember 2011)

hihi, das impressionistische gemälde hat was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (20. Dezember 2011)

Nachschlag...
der muss noch sein. Der genialste aller Trails im Anaga, und mein absoluter Lieblings-Trail im ganzen Urlaub 
(frei nach dem Motto: je Rumpel desto schön ... irgendwie muss man 180mm Federweg ja beschäftigen )





























...jetzt gehen mir eh langsam die Pics aus


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Dezember 2011)

zum Glück, das ist ja Quälerei


----------



## murmel04 (21. Dezember 2011)

ne nicht aufhören, bitte mehr Bilder

mensch die sind so toll voller Neidfaktor. 

Aber trotzdem MMMEEEEHHHRRRR!!!!


----------



## scylla (21. Dezember 2011)

ok, ok...

"Trail-Mix":













"Kuriositäten-Kabinett":









und noch ein Link zu den übrigen Bildern:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/45004
(Achtung, auf gut 2/3 davon sind Herren der Schöpfung zu sehen )

Jetzt ist der Bilder-Vorrat aber wirklich alle!


----------



## Silver Phoenix (21. Dezember 2011)

Wirklich spitze


----------



## blutbuche (21. Dezember 2011)

tolle bilder ! was hast du denn für reifen drauf gehabt ? greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (21. Dezember 2011)

Dass ihr vor lauter Fotos machen noch zum Fahren gekommen seid, wundert mich. Wenn ich Spass hab beim Biken, geht die Fotoausbeute gegen Null


----------



## scylla (21. Dezember 2011)

Dafür, dass wir zwei Wochen lang jeden Tag von morgens bis abends gefahren sind, finde ich die Fotoausbeute eigentlich ziemlich mager 
Meistens entstehen die Fotos so, dass mal einer auf den anderen warten muss/will und das dann halt an einem lohnenden Fotospot tut, und die Cam auspackt. Richtig "Fotosession" haben wir nur 1-2 mal gemacht, wo die Landschaft richtig gut war, und halt alibi-mäßig noch ein Biker in den Vordergrund musste, weil reine Panorama-Aufnahmen ja langewilig sind 

@blutbuche
vorne Baron 2.5, hinten Minion R 2.5 DHUST


----------



## mangolassi (21. Dezember 2011)

Aah, warten ist der Trick 
Mein Freund und ich sind blöderweise fast gleich schnell, bzw. keiner will zugeben langsamer zu sein. Da wirds halt schwer mit Schnappschüssen.


----------



## scylla (21. Dezember 2011)

das ist bei uns erfreulich (also fototechnisch) inhomogen 
komplett andere fahrstile. im grunde genommen kann von uns auch keiner hinter dem anderen herfahren ohne das große grausen zu bekommen. ein bisschen abstand und ab und an mal warten ist öfter die bessere variante.


----------



## Menuett (21. Dezember 2011)

Scylla deine Bilder sind echt super, mir läufts zwar bei den meisten kalt den Rücken runter, weil ich keine Ahnung hätte wie ich ja jemals runterkommen sollte, aber wirklich beneidenswert


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Dezember 2011)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Aah, warten ist der Trick
> Mein Freund und ich sind blöderweise fast gleich schnell, bzw. keiner will zugeben langsamer zu sein. Da wirds halt schwer mit Schnappschüssen.



So ist´s bei uns auch und wenn, dann bin ich schneller, dh i.d.R. hab ich die Kamera, somit gibt´s auch kaum Bilder von mir. Und wenn´s mal flutscht, dann mag ich auch nicht stehenbleiben.


----------



## scylla (22. Dezember 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> So ist´s bei uns auch und wenn, dann bin ich schneller, dh i.d.R. hab ich die Kamera, somit gibt´s auch kaum Bilder von mir. Und wenn´s mal flutscht, dann mag ich auch nicht stehenbleiben.



wenn ich von oben an vorne und durchfahren würde, wäre ich 1. min. eine halbe stunde früher unten * und 2. würde ich vor sorge sterben. 
ne, wenn der weg knifflig und abgründig genug ist, halte ich schon gerne nach jeder "schlüsselstelle" an und warte, rein um mich davon zu überzeugen, dass "hinten" noch alles ok ist. und wenn ich dann die cam auspacke, lass ich mir halt zeit beim wieder einpacken, nestel noch ein bissel am rucksack, trinke noch was, etc., um meinem schatz ein bisschen vorsprung zu geben.
durchfahren tu ich eigentlich nur an stellen wo das wieder anfahren unschön werden könnte (hat man ja z.b. bei verfallenen karrenwegen gerne, dass man eine gewisse grundgeschwindigkeit braucht, damit es nicht zu sehr rummst)

außerdem finde ich wege, wo ich alles in einem rutsch durchfahren kann eh langweilig. lernt man ja gar nix bei 
mal kurz zu fuß ablaufen und gucken oder eine stelle zweimal probieren, ist eh immer wieder dabei. hilft auch beim warten... bis der nächste kommt hat der erste schon die linie ausgekundschaftet, und kann kurz zurufen wie es zu fahren ist.

* weil ich rumpelige stellen öfter mal mit geschwindigkeit löse, und wahrscheinlich so auch eher eine stelle, die ich nicht packe, mal kurz runterschieben würde, anstatt sie nochmal zu versuchen. mein freund versucht's eher langsam und mit fahrtechnik, als krude mit laufen lassen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Dezember 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> wenn ich von oben an vorne und durchfahren würde, wäre ich 1. min. eine halbe stunde früher unten und 2. würde ich vor sorge sterben.
> ne, wenn der weg knifflig und abgründig genug ist, halte ich schon gerne nach jeder "schlüsselstelle" an und warte, rein um mich davon zu überzeugen, dass "hinten" noch alles ok ist. und wenn ich dann die cam auspacke, lass ich mir halt zeit beim wieder einpacken, nestel noch ein bissel am rucksack, trinke noch was, etc., um meinem schatz ein bisschen vorsprung zu geben.



So geht es mir manchmal auch, dann lauf ich langsam den Berg wieder rauf. Aber mein Mann ist viel vernünftiger wie ich und fährt bedachter.  
Wenn man gescheit stehenbleiben kann, fotografier ich ja auch, nur von mir gibt´s halt keine oder nur wenig Bilder. Wenn ich zu oft stehenbleibe, killt mir das echt den Flow und ich muss dann Sachen schieben, die ich im Fluss einfach durchfahren kann. Irgendwie geht da dann die Konzentration flöten. Das ist genau für mich auch das Problem bei Fahrtechnik-Kursen, die ewige Stehenbleiberei. Ist aber vielleicht auch einfach bißl Kraftsache, wie weit man durchfahren mag oder kann.


----------



## scylla (22. Dezember 2011)

@Pfadfinderin
kenn ich 
wenn du eh mal stehst, bleib doch einfach länger stehen, damit dein mann vorfahren kann... dann kann er ja beim nächsten lohnenden spot ein foto von dir knipsen, während du wieder vorbei fährst. so wechselt man sich halt immer ab beim vorne fahren ohne dass man ständig stehen bleiben muss (zumindest sind die fahrstücke für jeden doppelt so lang, als wenn einer immer vorne ist und ständig wartet), es gibt von jedem bilder, und der abstand wird nie zu groß. der schnellere muss halt ein bissel länger warten, damit er/sie nicht aufläuft. 
funktioniert bei uns prima 

ganz OT: was ich in letzter zeit immer mehr rausfinde... es ist keine kraft-sache, sondern v.a. eine fahrtechnik-sache. wenn man öfter mal das rad "machen lässt" kostet auch die verblockteste strecke fast keine körner.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Dezember 2011)

Ach, dass passt schon, paar Bilder gibt´s ja von mir. Ausserdem müssten wir dann ja jedesmal Kamera tauschen, da wir nur mit 1 unterwegs sind, das ist ja auch lästig.

Mit der Kraft hast du Recht, aber im Wadl zwickt´s trotzdem irgendwann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (22. Dezember 2011)

@scylla : wie rollte denn der  baron ?greez , bb


----------



## scylla (22. Dezember 2011)

vorsichtig ausgedrückt: nicht so schlimm wie man es erwartet, wenn man den reifen in der hand hat 
ist halt ein dh-reifen. für die schnelle feierabendrunde nur geeignet, wenn man sich entweder gerne quält, oder solche grip-monster gewohnt ist. bei mir trifft beides zu, darum trete ich den auch auf >2000 hm touren. allerdings ist das nichts, was ich anderen leuten empfehlen würde (ich will ja schließlich nicht gesteinigt und gevierteilt werden, falls man sich mal in real life begegnet ).

der baron 2.3 rollt schon wesentlich leichter (also auch an der hinterachse geeignet) und hat für flowige mittelgebirgs-strecken immer noch mehr als genug grip. den 2.5er "braucht" man eigentlich nur für technik-runden auf schwierigerem untergrund.


----------



## blutbuche (22. Dezember 2011)

gut - vielen dank !!  !!


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Dezember 2011)

Mal ne andere Art von Einsatz 

Heute während der Tour hatte ich ne Reifenpanne. Übeltäter war ne klitzekleine Dorne, die ich mir unterwegs in den Mantel gefahren hatte. Ergebnis war ein Plattfuss hinten 

Also, geeignete Stelle gesucht, Outdoor-Werkstatt ausgepackt  und Schlauch gewechselt. Ich hasse das ja am Hinterrad, weil das dann immer so ein Gefummel ist, bis das wieder richtig sitzt (wobei es heute gut flutschte) 

Die Outdoor-Werkstatt :





...erstaunlicher Weise klappte das "Einfädeln" auf Anhieb, ich musste nicht in Fluchtriaden ausbrechen :





... wieder heile und weiter gings in Richtung Heimat 





Meine nächste Anschaffung wird die Tage ne vernünftige Pumpe für unterwegs sein. Diese Micro-Pumpe ist der letzte Mist - da pumpste dir echt nen Wolf bis da mal ordentlich Luft im Schlauch ist


----------



## mangolassi (26. Dezember 2011)

Empfehlung:


----------



## kater21 (26. Dezember 2011)

In Größe M oder reicht schon small (ist ja für den Notfall)?


----------



## mangolassi (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab nur M (ich hoffe die gibts noch, finde sie nirgends) und die geht super. Zu small kann ich nichts sagen, aber im Notfall muss es ja auch schnell gehen. Platten verlieren ihren Schrecken!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (27. Dezember 2011)

Die Topeak "Turbo Morph" ist sogar als Standpumpe zu verweden und hat ein Manometer. Leistet bisher gute Dienste.


----------



## Silvermoon (27. Dezember 2011)

Pumpen-Problem heute erfolgreich gelöst!

Hab mir die Mini Dual DX von Topeak gekauft. Klein und handlich, aber oho! Die hat ne Doppelhub-Technik und pumpt sozusagen immer Luft in den Schlauch und funktioniert ganz prima  
Bin ich das nächste Mal hoffentlich was schneller fertig, bevor mich die Nacht überrascht und die Eulen um mich flattern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (30. Januar 2012)




----------



## paradox (30. Januar 2012)




----------



## Silvermoon (30. Januar 2012)

*Neeee, oder????​*




...aber ich hab mich echt schlapp gelacht!!! Besonders über die etlichen erfolglosen Versuche, das Bike in den Kofferraum zu packen - super Slapstick


----------



## Votec Tox (30. Januar 2012)

Sensationell


----------



## Kate du Pree (30. Januar 2012)




----------



## Jennfa (30. Januar 2012)

...die Kofferraumszene gefiel mir auch am besten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (30. Januar 2012)

Jennfa schrieb:


> ...die Kofferraumszene gefiel mir auch am besten!


----------



## Chrige (30. Januar 2012)

Yep, die Kofferraumszene... vor allem, da ich als MINI-Fahrerin ihr nachfühlen kann...


----------



## HITOMI (30. Januar 2012)

waaartet doch maaal


----------



## MiBi97 (30. Januar 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> Yep, die Kofferraumszene... vor allem, da ich als MINI-Fahrerin ihr nachfühlen kann...


 Ich auch... Der Kofferraum ist aber auch so klein


----------



## blutbuche (30. Januar 2012)

..triffts wohl .....


----------



## wildbiker (30. Januar 2012)

... verdammt, hab mich grad teilweise wieder erkannt...


----------



## Freudenspender (31. Januar 2012)

Das hat richtig Spaß gemacht das anzuschauen 

DANKE LADIES

LG aus Frankfurt Main


----------



## Honigblume (31. Januar 2012)

Soooooooooooooooo geil 

*Tussiiiiiiiiiis*

Achtung Achtung, nicht beim Cornflakes Essen gucken, man kriegt die Dinger nie wieder aus der Tastatur raus... äh, nun.


----------



## mangolassi (31. Januar 2012)

Der bunten Inbusschlüsselsatz ist super. Der 5er ist der orangene, Mädels!


----------



## dieFluse (31. Januar 2012)

Ich finde das Video auch toll *gg* So was musste mal sein!
Mir wollte jemand neulich weismachen, dass ein Bike nicht in den Kofferraum von dem Opel Astra (5 Türer) passen würde trotz umgeklappter Sitzbank. Nächstes Mal lasse ich´s drauf ankommen. Die Person hatte doch nur Angst, dass das Auto schmutzig wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tesla71 (31. Januar 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ...aber ich hab mich echt schlapp gelacht!!! Besonders über die etlichen erfolglosen Versuche, das Bike in den Kofferraum zu packen - super Slapstick



Slapstick? Bei mir sieht das wahrscheinlich auch immer so aus.  

Das Mädel scheint aber mehr Übung zu haben als ich. So locker, wie sie das Bike da rumschwenkt.  
Bei mir ist das alles noch viel zu verkrampft.


----------



## Silvermoon (31. Januar 2012)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Slapstick? Bei mir sieht das wahrscheinlich auch immer so aus.
> 
> Das Mädel scheint aber mehr Übung zu haben als ich. So locker, wie sie das Bike da rumschwenkt.
> Bei mir ist das alles noch viel zu verkrampft.



Also, mal Späßle beiseite, aber auf kurz oder lang werde ich auch genau vor diesem Problem stehen: wie krieg ich das Bike in *den *Kofferraum  Hab seit Ende Dezember einen Polo und ganz ehrlich, drück ich mich schon die ganze Zeit davor es auszuprobieren. Klar ist, das VR muss definitiv raus und dann .....drehen, wenden, Kopf anstoßen, fluchend halb im Kofferraum liegend????  Bei meinem alten Minivan war das kein Thema: Innenraumträger, VR zwar auch raus, aber das Rad war fest verankert und gut war´s. Schnell ging´s und ich musste mir keinen Kopf drüber zerbrechen
Werde mich bemühen, es einigermaßen eleganter aussehen zu lassen - also, doch mal Trockenübungen zu Hause im Vorfeld starten 
Hmmm, vielleicht noch ein paar Kraftübungen für die Arme machen, weiß ich, wie lange ich das Bike hin- und herwuchten muss und sicherlich gebe ich eine genau so dämliche Figur ab


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2012)

glückwunsch, sehr sinnvoller auto-kauf 

der polo hat doch eine genial große ladeklappe für ein auto dieser größe!
hab genau deswegen selbst einen (die fünftürer-variante) 
gekauft, nach einmal "bike probepacken"

bei kleinen rahmengrößen ("S" bzw. <18''): sitzbank umlegen, alte decke drauf damit nichts dreckig wird, bike reinlegen. da brauchst nicht mal was auszubauen. leg's mit dem lenker nach vorne rein. vorderrad rutscht senkrecht stehend zwischen frontsitze und die umgeklappte rücksitzbank.

bei größeren rahmen oder dh-bikes: vorderrad raus und bike mit lenker nach vorne reinschieben.

wenn du zwei oder mehr bikes transportieren willst (gehen bis zu vier stück rein ): bei allen die vorderräder raus, und bei bedarf halt noch bei einem das hinterrad, und stapeln. decken dazwischen. malerdecken aus dem baumarkt eignen sich ganz hervorragend. für aufs schaltwerk und pedal hab ich noch ein altes kissen drin liegen 
zwei leute, jeweils ein touren- und dh-bike, bikepark-kram, fresskorb, gepäck für ein langes wochenende... no problemo, passt. ist dann halt bis unters dach voll.

mittlerweile hab ich die rückbank einfach komplett rausgebaut. so passt's dann auch auf langen fahrten (z.b. 9h fahrt in die queyras mit bikes und gepäck für eine woche "selbstversorgerurlaub") sehr bequem, und man sieht noch was hinten raus.


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Januar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> mittlerweile hab ich die rückbank einfach komplett rausgebaut. so passt's dann auch auf langen fahrten (z.b. 9h fahrt in die queyras mit bikes und gepäck für eine woche "selbstversorgerurlaub") sehr bequem, und man sieht noch was hinten raus.



Hab ich vor 2 Jahren bei meinem Hustegutzche (Suzuki Ignis) auch gemacht. Seitdem steht die Rücksitzbank im Abstellraum und zumindest ein Bike geht bequem rein ohne Räder rausnehmen zu müssen. Ging vorher zwar auch, aber da hatte man schon etwas Mühe dabei. Vor allem, wenn der 17,5 kg Brocken ins Auto musste.

Das Video ist echt klasse. Hat ein Freund auch schon bei uns im Regionalforum gepostet.


----------



## Mausoline (31. Januar 2012)

und ich muss immer aufpassen, dass der Nagellack nicht nur zu den Bike-Klamotten passt sondern auch noch zu den Kletterklamotten


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (31. Januar 2012)

Eine Offenbahrung, vor allem der Lipgloss *kreisch*


----------



## Chrige (31. Januar 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Also, mal Späßle beiseite, aber auf kurz oder lang werde ich auch genau vor diesem Problem stehen: wie krieg ich das Bike in *den *Kofferraum  Hab seit Ende Dezember einen Polo und ganz ehrlich, drück ich mich schon die ganze Zeit davor es auszuprobieren. Klar ist, das VR muss definitiv raus und dann .....drehen, wenden, Kopf anstoßen, fluchend halb im Kofferraum liegend????  Bei meinem alten Minivan war das kein Thema: Innenraumträger, VR zwar auch raus, aber das Rad war fest verankert und gut war´s. Schnell ging´s und ich musste mir keinen Kopf drüber zerbrechen
> Werde mich bemühen, es einigermaßen eleganter aussehen zu lassen - also, doch mal Trockenübungen zu Hause im Vorfeld starten
> Hmmm, vielleicht noch ein paar Kraftübungen für die Arme machen, weiß ich, wie lange ich das Bike hin- und herwuchten muss und sicherlich gebe ich eine genau so dämliche Figur ab


Keine Angst, mit ein bisschen Übung geht das von alleine. Wie gesagt fahre ich einen MINI. Am Anfang nahm ich immer beide Räder raus. Inzwischen reicht es, das vordere Rad rauszunehmen und dann wie Scylla beschrieb, das Rad mit dem Lenker nach vorne einzuladen. Inzwischen dauert es noch ca. 2 Minuten (anfänglich waren es gut und gerne 15). Ach ja und je nach Platzverhältnisse nicht vergessen, den Sattel ganz reinzuschieben oder ganz aus dem Rahmen zu nehmen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. Februar 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Also, mal Späßle beiseite, aber auf kurz oder lang werde ich auch genau vor diesem Problem stehen: wie krieg ich das Bike in *den *Kofferraum  Hab seit Ende Dezember einen Polo und ganz ehrlich, drück ich mich schon die ganze Zeit davor es auszuprobieren.



Hey, ein Polo ist doch ein Riesenauto! Ich hatte einen Audi A2, da hat das Radl einladen keine 2min gedauert! Bin oft mit dem Hund 1/2 Weg in die Arbeit mit dem Auto gefahren, den Rest dann mit dem Rad. Ich hab in das Winzding sogar 2 Räder reinbekommen. Und in meinem Yaris Verso sind wir schon zu 3 zum Alpencross kutschiert. Vorderrad raus und dann aufrecht reinstellen, Gabel voraus. Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, kannst ja noch mit einem Expander den Rahmen an der Sitzverankerung seitlich fixieren, dann kann echt garnix mehr passieren.


----------



## Silvermoon (1. Februar 2012)

@ all:

Danke für die vielen Tipps, dann wird das ja sicherlich ein Kinderspiel werden  Probier das gleich mal am WE aus 
...aber ich werde kein Video davon drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (1. Februar 2012)

Und in mein 25 Jahre altes Sommerauto, einen Golf 1 Klappriolett paßt das Big Bike komplett rein  Einfach Beifahrerseite Liegesitz, das Verdeck auf, das MtB reinlegen und das Verdeck wieder schließen (falls das Wetter schlecht ist )
Sollen zwei Personen mit zwei Bikes rein, kein Problem, dann müssen aber die Vorderräder raus. In den "Kofferraum" kommt dann das Gepäck.
Dagegen ist so ein neuer Polo ein Kombi 
Nun noch ein paar Bilder von Heute Nachmittag am Hausberg:

Schnee  aber gefrorene "sau"rutschige und tiefe Spurrillen,
trotzdem viel Spaß, bei mir aber nur vorsichtige Hüpfer:








Mein Bekannter dagegen läßt sein schönes M9 schon richtig fliegen:






Dann rauschten die Mädels der Mittwoch Nachmittag MtB-Gruppe heran
und "verdonnerten"  mich dazu mit ihnen noch ein paar Höhenmeter bergauf  zu machen...






Da waren wir ja so eine "Truppe", das linke Carbonhardtail (mit den schönen Flatpedalen ) wiegt nicht viel mehr als die Hälfte meines Ironwoods...
Wobei mein FF-Helm schön warm war 





Grüße!


----------



## lucie (12. Februar 2012)

Nicht spektakulär aber schön war's. Kleine Kältetour bei Sonne, Schnee, und herrlichstem Licht. 















​


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Februar 2012)

oh, Schnee haben wir hier leider keinen 

Dafür bin ich heute über einen zugefrorenen See gefahren, hat allerdings Überwindung gekostet 

und hier mal wieder die Treppe, Willi, und ich:


----------



## dieFluse (12. Februar 2012)

Über einen zugefrorenen See? Mit Schnee drauf? Mich hat es neulich auf einem ganzem Stück gefrorenem Feldweg beinah umgehaun, weil da alles voller Eis war. Hattest du andere Reifen drauf oder wie geht das?

Ich habe mich heute im Ort probiert  Wir haben leider nicht so tolle Treppen, dafür das ein oder andere "Hügelchen"


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Februar 2012)

bisschen Schnee lag auf dem See, aber rutschig war er schon. Wenn man aber einfach ruhig geradeausfährt, geht das schon


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Februar 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ........Wenn man aber einfach ruhig geradeausfährt, geht das schon



Gebe zu ohne Spikesreifen wäre ich da aufgeschmissen! 
Aber ansonsten:
"Snowbiken" war Gestern, nun ist "Icebiken" angesagt   





Macht echt Spaß und inzwischen können wir gut 10 km in eine Richtung radeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (13. Februar 2012)

Bodensee?


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Februar 2012)

Jaaa  aber der Untersee, das ist der eine Zipfel ab Konstanz.
Und wenn nicht auf dem Rad, dann so 





Uups, das ist jetzt ein Bild ohne Rad , duck und schnell weg hier


----------



## scylla (13. Februar 2012)

geil 
macht auch ohne Rad bestimmt Sauspaß!

Wir wollten heute am Ende der Feierabendrunde mal aus Gaudi auf einem vereisten Bachlauf langfahren... nur leider war das Eis oben drauf schon total pampig und angetaut. Da hab ich die ganze Zeit über die Kälte geschimpft, nun geht sie, und irgendwie finde ich es jetzt schade drum. Da hatte man sich gerade daran gewöhnt...


----------



## HiFi XS (18. Februar 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> oh, Schnee haben wir hier leider keinen
> 
> Dafür bin ich heute über einen zugefrorenen See gefahren, hat allerdings Überwindung gekostet
> 
> und hier mal wieder die Treppe, Willi, und ich:



Frau R.- deine Biene kommt gut! Bin ganz schon neidisch!


hier ist das Eis fast überall geschmolzen...  aber Treppen gibt's zum abwinken -  
und - mit Starrgabel (Stadtrad) geht's auch.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


>


----------



## Martina H. (19. Februar 2012)

... wenn frau momentan unterwegs ist, machts einfach nur Spass  :









und natürlich immer mit Trinkrucksack


----------



## blutbuche (19. Februar 2012)

@hifi : drohne ..


----------



## 4mate (20. Februar 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1064335


----------



## Schnitte (21. Februar 2012)

wie cool


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Februar 2012)

heute am Altkönig... vereist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Februar 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> heute am Altkönig... vereist



    ...fast vor meiner Haustür!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Februar 2012)

hast Duâs gut


----------



## lucie (27. Februar 2012)

Wer runter will, muß erst rauf...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. Februar 2012)

äähh... wie fährt man denn ne treppe rauf 
hab ih noch nie gesehen außer bei Danny McAskill un der macht das iwie anders


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Februar 2012)

Wow, Treppe rauf ist echt cool!

Hab das auch mal bei einem Typen in Südtirol mit nem Hardtail gesehen, sah ganz einfach aus


----------



## chayenne06 (27. Februar 2012)

Also Treppe rauffahren ist nicht schwer. Sieht vielleicht so aus. Hab ich auch schon gemacht 
Vor allem sind die Stufen auf den Bildern relativ flach, aber trotzdem sieht's cool aus !


----------



## lucie (27. Februar 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> ...hab ih noch nie gesehen außer bei Danny McAskill un der macht das iwie anders



Ich arbeite daran.


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Februar 2012)

Na, jetzt weiß ich auch was ihr am Samstag so getrieben habt. Kein Wunder, dass man da das Telefon im Rucksack nicht hört!


----------



## HiFi XS (27. Februar 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> äähh... wie fährt man denn ne treppe rauf
> hab ih noch nie gesehen außer bei Danny McAskill un der macht das iwie anders



Ja, die Trialer! Die fahren nicht einfach so brutal rüber   Trialer springen Treppen nicht nur runter, sondern auch hoch, hüpfen auch seitwärts hoch. Machen alles mögliche, wie hochspringen und in der Luft rückwärts drehen. 

Aber 'normal' Teppen hochfahren ist wirklich einfacher als man denkt. Es ist vor allem eine Kopfsache. Eine kleine Anleitung:

1. Runterschalten auf ein leichteren Gang
2. Treppe anfahren mit etwas Geschwindigkeit und nicht erschrecken, wenn du über die ersten Treppen fährst - es ist etwas ruppig 
3. Jetzt einfach entschlossen weiter treten und den Lenker halten 

Man braucht schon etwas Kraft dafür, aber wer Berge hochfährt kann auch Treppen hochfahren. Fang mit 2 Treppen an und schau  es geht!

Ich hab's noch nie mit einem Hardtail gemacht aber mit einem Fully macht das Rad wirklich die meiste Arbeit von selbst! 

Eine Freundin hat mich vor vielen Jarhen mehr mals in 'stop action' abgelichtet. Vielleicht hilft es! Hier auch ein kleines video.

Lucie!! so viele Treppen in einem Lauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (27. Februar 2012)

Bin Treppen in der Vergangenheit auch immer nur von oben nach unten gefahren. Das war die, meiner Meinung nach, einfachere Variante. Sollte ich umgekehrt wohl auch mal probieren 
Also, einfach beherzt drauf losfahren??? Aber sicher Lenker/Vorderrad leicht anheben, wenn man die erste Stufe "besteigt" oder nicht?
hmmmmmm...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. Februar 2012)

aber ohne vorderrad hochziehen gehts doch nicht oder  und die treppen von lucie sahen schon etwas steiler aus


----------



## chayenne06 (27. Februar 2012)

Ich bin vor 4 Jahren überhaupt das erste mal Treppen runtergefahren, die waren aber schön flach, und da dann auch 3 oder 4 steilere Stufen rauf! Dachte auch das geht nicht, aber selbst die steilen Stufen gingen problemlos. Und ja, ein wenig Kraft braucht man, aber wie Hifi XS schon schrieb, ist auch ne Kopfsache.


----------



## blutbuche (27. Februar 2012)

@fr. rauscher : geiles bild !!!!!


----------



## HiFi XS (27. Februar 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Bin Treppen in der Vergangenheit auch immer nur von oben nach unten gefahren. Das war die, meiner Meinung nach, einfachere Variante. Sollte ich umgekehrt wohl auch mal probieren
> Also, einfach beherzt drauf losfahren??? Aber sicher Lenker/Vorderrad leicht anheben, wenn man die erste Stufe "besteigt" oder nicht?
> hmmmmmm...



Runter ist bestimmt einfacher  Ja, leicht anheben und kräftig treten.


----------



## Martina H. (27. Februar 2012)

... ich fand sie schon ganz schön steil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (27. Februar 2012)

Bin stolz auf dich!


----------



## chayenne06 (27. Februar 2012)

2008 - erstes Treppenfahren...








man beachte die Hütchen, die währenddessen noch zu umfahren waren


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (27. Februar 2012)

Haha, geil! Mit Hinterrad Umsetzen und dabei eine Familie aus einem brennenden Haus retten, oder?  

Nein, ehrlich, sieht gut aus!

Sind die Treppen in deiner Nähe? Wäre doch ein gutes Ziel für 2013 die hoch zu fahren?


----------



## chayenne06 (27. Februar 2012)

Roxy_Rafa schrieb:


> Haha, geil! Mit Hinterrad Umsetzen und dabei eine Familie aus einem brennenden Haus retten, oder?
> 
> Nein, ehrlich, sieht gut aus!
> 
> Sind die Treppen in deiner Nähe? Wäre doch ein gutes Ziel für 2013 die hoch zu fahren?



meinst jetzt mich?? du das waren meine allerersten Treppen runterfahr Versuche! bis dato (gut, ich fahre da erst 5 Monate MTB) wusste ich nicht dass man das machen kann 
bin da schon Treppenstufen hoch gefahren, aber die sieht man da nicht, und da hat wohl auch keiner Fotos von gemacht. die waren links vom Haus, dann gings ein kurzes Stück gerade, dann wieder eine Stufe, und dann praktisch rechts die Treppe, die eben zu sehen ist, runter. war auch cool


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (27. Februar 2012)

Ja Ramona, meine dich  TOP


----------



## lucie (27. Februar 2012)

Keine flachen  Treppen und nichts Spektakuläres, dafür aber ein wunderschönes Licht und ein gelungenes Foto.

Danke an die geduldige Fotografin 




​
Es wird endlich wieder Frühling.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. Februar 2012)

lucie schrieb:


> Danke an die geduldige Fotografin



Haha, das möchte ich auch mal hören! Wenn ich mit meiner Freundin unterwegs bin, ist die Challenge eher, sie beim Fahren zu erwischen! In dem Fall müsste es dann heißen: Danke an die geduldige Fahrerin! 
Mei, der pressiert´s immer...


----------



## Votec Tox (4. März 2012)

So lange Treppen hoch , bei mir ist die Treppe hoch meist nach 4-5 Stufen Schluß 

Heute am Hausberg:
Das obligatorische Poserphoto 







Kurvenwedeln macht Spaß






Irgendwie wars rutschig und trotzdem griffig 





Grüße!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. März 2012)




----------



## Tine3105 (17. März 2012)

Heute war´s eine super Tour, mit ganz viel Sonnenschein 

Und ich konnte mein neues Cube Fully mal richtig austesten...ich würde sagen "Test bestanden"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

Warum macht das meine Freundin nicht....


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Warum macht das meine Freundin nicht....



Hallo Marco,

meine leider auch nicht...


----------



## kid77 (18. März 2012)

Tine3105 schrieb:


> Heute war´s eine super Tour, mit ganz viel Sonnenschein
> 
> Und ich konnte mein neues Cube Fully mal richtig austesten...ich würde sagen "Test bestanden"...



Frage von Frau zu Frau: Fährst du die Treppen in einem Rutsch zügig runter ohne Bremseneinsatz oder nimmst du Treppe für Treppe unter Einsatz der Bremse?

Ich selbst bin solche Passagen noch nie gefahren. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich demnächst ein Techniktraining mache, würde mich der Gedanke blockieren, dass das Vorderrad schon wieder die nächste Treppe nimmt, das Hinterrad aber noch mit der Treppe darüber beschäftigt ist. Ist aber wahrscheinlich gar nicht so schlimm oder?


----------



## Tine3105 (18. März 2012)

Kommt ganz drauf an wie weit die Abstände von Stufe zu Stufe sind...also bei dieser Treppe hab ich eher weniger gebremst...und es mehr laufen lassen...wenn die Abstände von Stufe zu Stufe eher eng sind, dann ist es finde ich zumindest eher sinnvoller "es laufen" zu lassen, ansonsten kommt man bisschen aus dem Rhythmus.
Bei ziemlich breiten Stufen kann man auch ruhig  zum üben mal mehr bremsen oder sogar fast anhalten und Stufe für Stufe nehmen . Gerad am Anfang nimmt man sich da ganz schön die Angst. ...


----------



## kid77 (18. März 2012)

Tine3105 schrieb:


> Kommt ganz drauf an wie weit die Abstände von Stufe zu Stufe sind...also bei dieser Treppe hab ich eher weniger gebremst...und es mehr laufen lassen...wenn die Abstände von Stufe zu Stufe eher eng sind, dann ist es finde ich zumindest eher sinnvoller "es laufen" zu lassen, ansonsten kommt man bisschen aus dem Rhythmus.
> Bei ziemlich breiten Stufen kann man auch ruhig  zum üben mal mehr bremsen oder sogar fast anhalten und Stufe für Stufe nehmen . Gerad am Anfang nimmt man sich da ganz schön die Angst. ...



Danke.

Dann muss ich hier im Berliner Norden mal die Wälder nach Treppen absuchen und üben


----------



## chayenne06 (18. März 2012)

kid77 schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Dann muss ich hier im Berliner Norden mal die Wälder nach Treppen absuchen und üben



ja mach des! macht echt Spass Treppen zu fahren! und sieht vielleicht schwerer aus als ist!! und die Treppen auf den Pics schauen echt geil aus  Da muss ich mich mit normalen Trails vergnügen


----------



## blutbuche (18. März 2012)

..warum machst du die knie so eng zusammen ?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (18. März 2012)

kid77 schrieb:


> Frage von Frau zu Frau: Fährst du die Treppen in einem Rutsch zügig runter ohne Bremseneinsatz oder nimmst du Treppe für Treppe unter Einsatz der Bremse?
> 
> Ich selbst bin solche Passagen noch nie gefahren. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich demnächst ein Techniktraining mache, würde mich der Gedanke blockieren, dass das Vorderrad schon wieder die nächste Treppe nimmt, das Hinterrad aber noch mit der Treppe darüber beschäftigt ist. Ist aber wahrscheinlich gar nicht so schlimm oder?


 
Hört sich blöd an, aber Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert  Auf eine Baumwurzel rollt man ja auch nicht in Schrittgeschwindigkeit zu, dann kannst du dir sicher sein daran hängen zu bleiben. Bist du etwas schneller und ziehst das Vorderrad ein wenig merkst du das Hinderniss fast gar nicht. 
Ein Techniktraining ist aber immer hilfreich und wird dir sicher einiges an Angst/Bedenken nehmen. Viel Spass dabei!


----------



## Silvermoon (18. März 2012)

@Tine:

war auch am WE mit meinem Stereo unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (18. März 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> @Tine:
> 
> war auch am WE mit meinem Stereo unterwegs



sieht gut aus!! sowas bin ich heute auch runtergefahren 

nur bei mir hat niemand ein foto gemacht


----------



## Votec Tox (18. März 2012)

Schöne Bilder von Euch!
War Heute mal allein unterwegs, da wirds dann mit den "Äktschnbildern" schwierig 
Also mehr Impressionen von Heute 
Oben am Trailstart mit Blick auf den Bodensee:







Am Anfang techisch mit vielen Stufen:






Später schmal aber "flowig", ab und zu gibts eine gratis Spitzkehre:






Auf dem Heimweg noch die Trails durch die Obstplantagen gefahren,
74cm Lenkerbreite ist schon knapp außerhalb der Komfortzone, man muß schön weit nach vorn schauen:





Und dann noch ausgebeulter Drahtzaun, der nach Deinem Lenker greifen will :





Grüße!


----------



## HiFi XS (18. März 2012)

Tine3105 schrieb:


> Heute war´s eine super Tour, mit ganz viel Sonnenschein
> 
> Und ich konnte mein neues Cube Fully mal richtig austesten...ich würde sagen "Test bestanden"...



Geile Treppe und schöne Bilder  

@Votex - bin neidig - schönes Gelände!


----------



## zimtsternchen (19. März 2012)

War heute auch mal wieder ein bisschen im Wald hüpfen


----------



## Votec Tox (19. März 2012)

Sieht klasse aus!
Aber Heute Sonne und kurze Hose 
Bei uns Dauerregen und wirklich kalt, mußte Heute knapp 3 Std. Motorrad fahren - bibber!


----------



## Menuett (19. März 2012)

Super coole Bilder :thumbup:, irgendwann will ich mich sowas auch mal trauen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zimtsternchen (19. März 2012)

dankeschön  

@Votec Tox: Sobald die Sonne draußen scheint verschätze ich mich gern mal mit den wirklichen Temperaturen... Hätte ruhig eine lange Hose sein dürfen *hust*... Aber auf der Strecke gibts keinen Lift, da hat das Hochschieben zum Glück warm gemacht


----------



## DHDiana (22. März 2012)

Hey zimtsternchen schöne Laufradfarbe..- hab ich auch... und coole bilder)))


----------



## DHDiana (22. März 2012)

hier meins...


----------



## DHDiana (22. März 2012)

DHDiana schrieb:


> hier meins...


----------



## -KamiKatze- (24. März 2012)

Gestern noch ein wenig das schöne Wetter genutzt:




http://www.pic-upload.de/view-13472367/JD500018.jpg.html


----------



## Martina H. (25. März 2012)

... endlich richtig schönes Wetter zum Spielen


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. März 2012)

Hardtail hat schon was!


----------



## blutbuche (26. März 2012)

was , ausser , dass man jede kuhle im a.... spürt ..???   p.s. ja , ich hab auch 2 davon ... aber ich merke , dass ich viel !! öfter zu nem fully greif`..-


----------



## HiFi XS (26. März 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hardtail hat schon was!



jup! ich hab es vor seit Herbst  mein on*one aufzubauen. Ich fahre sonst nur fully oder komplett starr als stadtrad und freue mich sehr drauf. haddert's nur noch am gabel...

Schöne Bilder Martina  Ich hätte so sehr gern solche trails hier! Ausser viel sand gibts hier weniger interessante sachen zu fotografieren


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. März 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> was , ausser , dass man jede kuhle im a.... spürt ..???



Es schult die Fahrtechnik. Breiter Reifen hinten und aus dem Sattel gehen, dann merkt man am Allerwertesten nicht mehr allzu viel.
Ich stelle am Ende jeden Jahres aufs neue fest, dass ich auf dem Hardtail die meisten Kilometer gefahren bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (27. März 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Es schult die Fahrtechnik...


Stimmt 
Und wenn die Fahrtechnik mal nicht ausreicht wechsel  ich dann gern aufs Fulli 
Vor einer Woche versucht mit dem Hardtail den Trail zu fahren, nach drei Überschlägen traurig über die eigene Unfähigkeit aufgegeben, es dann mit dem dicken Fulli probiert und siehe da, alles gefahren, schön wenn 200mm Federweg für einen arbeiten 






Und die Gabel wieder "ausgefahren"





Grüße!


----------



## HiFi XS (27. März 2012)

Egal mit mit welchem Bike - sieht tückisch aus... so viel Federweg für die 'kleinen' Stufen


----------



## Votec Tox (27. März 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> ....so viel Federweg für die 'kleinen' Stufen


Genau  mit der Kanone auf Spatzen schießen 
Ganz tückisch sind diese Stahlstangen, drum sollte man da langsam und kontrolliert fahren... klar, daß ich bei meinem ersten Hardtailversuch promt einen Durchschlag am HR hatte. Mit dem Fulli dann - etwas - entspannter und ganz ohne Platten.






Grüße!


----------



## HiFi XS (27. März 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Genau  mit der Kanone auf Spatzen schießen



War kein Kritik meinerseits   ich meinte: das täuscht - Solche Stufen sind sehr 'unbequem' weil unregelmässig und mit unangehmen Zwischenräumen so zu sagen...  



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ganz tückisch sind diese Stahlstangen, drum sollte man da langsam und kontrolliert fahren... klar, daß ich bei meinem ersten Hardtailversuch promt einen Durchschlag am HR hatte. Mit dem Fulli dann - etwas - entspannter und ganz ohne Platten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Votec Tox (27. März 2012)

Bin nur auf Dein Späßle eingegangen ich fand den richtig gut 
Nix falsch verstanden 

Grüße!


----------



## cantankerous (9. April 2012)

Waren auch auf Osterhasenjagd, wahrscheinlich hat der arme Kerl aber im Gebüsch gehockt und hat sich das seltsame Treiben gewundert.


----------



## tuubaduur (9. April 2012)

ich setz das mal frech hier rein!!! WAHNSINN!!


das video, die bilder und DIE GESCHICHTE!!!


----------



## Tine3105 (9. April 2012)

Gestern mal gemütlich unterwegs und sogar dem Osterhasen begegnet


----------



## Silvermoon (9. April 2012)

*@tuubaduur*

WOW, was ist das ?? ...dachte ich erst...
Aber dann hab ich´s verstanden....

Der oder die Fahrer/in hat meinen vollen Respekt dafür, trotz Handicap, mit einem solchen "Teufelsgefährt" (sorry, aber das ist ja ein Wahnsinnsteil) so derartig die Trails zu rocken - klasse 
Find´ich toll!!!
Ein sehr schönes Video, was sicherlich auch anderen Mut machen kann 
*Danke!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (9. April 2012)

Fand das Video auch sehr beeindruckend!
So weit ich es verstanden habe, ist es eine Fahrerin und die Frau eines Foristen, welcher Ihr das DH-Quad auch selbst konstruiert/entwickelt und gebaut hat!
Mit so einem Zweispurgerät bekommt ein ausgesetzter Singletrail eine ganz andere Dimension  Respekt an die Fahrerin


----------



## Bea5 (9. April 2012)

klasse  Respekt 

Ich habe auf der "Reha Care" schon einige  Fahrzeuge gesehen, die mein Erstaunen hervorriefen, aber das Gefährt aus dem Video ist krass Jetzt noch ein Boschmotor mit 250W dran und dann gehts auch Bergauf easy


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. April 2012)

Hut ab vor der Fahrerin!!!  
und ein Hoch auf den Konstrukteur, der diese Fahrt ermöglicht hat!


----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2012)

Martina beim spitzkehren und treppen fahren.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/40002403"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. April 2012)

Soprabolzano 2012


----------



## HiFi XS (9. April 2012)

tuubaduur schrieb:


> ich setz das mal frech hier rein!!! WAHNSINN!!
> 
> 
> das video, die bilder und DIE GESCHICHTE!!!



Vollkommen GEIL! Respekt! "DH-Quad" super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kid77 (10. April 2012)

Ich staune immer wieder über euer Fahrkönnen. Ich habe mich auf meiner letzten Runde vor ein paar Tagen im Hessischen seitlich in den Waldboden gelegt. Weiß noch immer nicht, warum. War eine ziemlich enge Kurve, die ich aber langsam gefahren bin. Der Boden war sehr locker und sandig - ich vermute, das hat das Hinterrad und mich aus dem Gleichgewicht gebracht.

Mal davon abgesehen, dass bis auf einen blauen Fleck am Oberschenkel keine weiteren Blessuren zu sehen sind - für den Kopf war das ein Rückschlag. Nun warte ich sehnsüchtig auf mein Fahrtechniktraining in 4 Wochen, um endlich mehr Sicherheit zu bekommen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. April 2012)

tuubaduur schrieb:


> ich setz das mal frech hier rein!!! WAHNSINN!!
> das video, die bilder und DIE GESCHICHTE!!!



Wahnsinn!


----------



## dieFluse (11. April 2012)

kid77 schrieb:


> . Nun warte ich sehnsüchtig auf mein Fahrtechniktraining in 4 Wochen, um endlich mehr Sicherheit zu bekommen.


So geht es mir auch und ich hoffe sehr, dass das Training echt was bringt!


----------



## wildbiker (11. April 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> So geht es mir auch und ich hoffe sehr, dass das Training echt was bringt!



Dito, absolvier in 5 Wochen auch nen Fahrtechniktraining . Ich freu mich schon drauf, hoffe auch dass ich danach etwas mehr kann.


----------



## chorge (11. April 2012)

Impressionen meiner Freundin aus Finale Ligure letzten Herbst - noch mit ihrer alten Ghost-Carbon-Möhre, welche inzwischen gottseidank durch was vernünftiges (Cannondale Jekyll III) ersetzt wurde:


----------



## KrissiRu (13. April 2012)

...


----------



## jo7840 (13. April 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Impressionen meiner Freundin aus Finale Ligure letzten Herbst - noch mit ihrer alten Ghost-Carbon-Möhre, welche inzwischen gottseidank durch was vernünftiges (Cannondale Jekyll III) ersetzt wurde:


 
Hab den Eindruck, deine Freundin fährt dir weg mit der "alten Möhre".


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. April 2012)

heut am Feldi


----------



## Lyndwyn (15. April 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> heut am Feldi



Schaut nach viel Spaß aus. Da würde ich auch gern mal fahren


----------



## bineee (15. April 2012)

von letztem Jahr in Kanada




am ende wurds ein bisserl staubig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingcruiser (15. April 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Vollkommen GEIL! Respekt! "DH-Quad" super



das xc quad von tara llanes war auf der vancouver bike-show am shimano stand zu sehen. echt beeindruckend. im gegensatz zum DH hat es sogar einen antrieb - inkl. hilfsmotor.
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/tara-llanes-rider-perspective-2011.html


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. April 2012)

@ Binee: Welch super Bilderfolge!


----------



## scylla (16. April 2012)

@bineee
das letzte aus der Folge ist das beste, wo du schmollend auf dem Boden sitzt 

ich hab auch noch was zum Thema "Punktabzug in der B-Note" von letzter Woche in Finale


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. April 2012)

Und, war die Bikewahl jetzt die Richtige?


----------



## scylla (16. April 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Und, war die Bikewahl jetzt die Richtige?



perfekt 
(schon immer wieder erstaunlich, wie kontrolliert sich so ein wendiges HT steuern lässt, wo die meisten 200mm Piloten mehr mit Federweg und Gottvertrauen durchknattern )

leider zu wenig Kondition für solchen Spielkram... die letzen beiden Tage war ich so fix und alle dass ich ein paar mal fast den Lenker hätte gehen lassen an einem Ministeinchen


----------



## Votec Tox (16. April 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> .... ich hab auch noch was zum Thema "Punktabzug in der B-Note" von letzter Woche in Finale


Finde den Punktabzug nicht 
Das nächste Mal nimmst Du beide Räder mit, das wendige und das bequeme Rad 
Und Finale... träum... da war ich noch nie, ist bestimmt schön dort.
Hier gabs seit Ostern immer nur die Hausberge....







Aber besser als nix


----------



## scylla (16. April 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal nimmst Du beide Räder mit, das wendige und das bequeme Rad



Dekadenz... 



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und Finale... träum... da war ich noch nie, ist bestimmt schön dort.



Ehrliche Einschätzung... ich finde Finale ziemlich überschätzt, nachdem ich's jetzt mal erlebt habe. Ich war auch ziemlich scharf drauf, aber mein Fazit ist: es gibt für mich und das was ich fahren will einige lohnendere Bikereviere, bzw. kann ich ähnliche Strecken auch in kürzerer Entfernung haben. Ist halt ein großer Bikepark und gnadenlos überlaufen, zumindest an Ostern. Aber gesehen haben sollte man's schon mal, sonst kann man ja gar nicht mitreden


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. April 2012)

Klingt ja dann nicht so, als ob man das unbedingt haben müsste! Bei mir steht das eigentlich schon lang auf todo, aber irgendwie hat´s nicht richtig gepasst und mein Mann scheut die lange Anfahrt, gescheite Hotels für vernünftiges Geld scheint es auch kaum zu geben und wenn, sind sie ausgebucht.


----------



## scylla (16. April 2012)

FÃ¼r An- und Abfahrt geht von uns aus (Darmstadt) schon je ein ganzer Tag drauf incl Stau durch den Gotthard. Ich glaub, so ca. 9-10 Stunden haben wir gebraucht.
Hotels gibt's schon, wenn man rechtzeitig bucht und nicht gerade an Ostern hin will. Die Nebensaison-Preise sind ganz in Ordnung, nur Ã¼ber die Feiertage hauen die teils bis zu 200â¬ drauf. Ich wÃ¼rd eh eher ein Appartment nehmen, ist billiger (man spart sich das Essen gehen) und flexibler. 
ShuttleplÃ¤tze sind auch knapp und ausgebucht. Aber man kommt auch allein hoch, geht ja grad mal auf knapp Ã¼ber 1000m, und wenn man keine Lust auf steile Waldwege hat gibt's ne AsphaltstraÃe.

Ist jetzt nicht ganz so schlecht, wie sich das vielleicht lesen mag. Wir stehen halt beide nicht so auf ausgefahrene Bikepark Strecken, da teilen wir uns lieber einen einsamen Bergwanderweg mit ein paar FuÃgÃ¤ngern. Nett ist es ja schon irgendwie, nur halt kommt's in meiner Wertung nicht darÃ¼ber raus. Klassischer Fall von viel zu hoher Erwartungshaltung und verwÃ¶hnt von anderen Revieren. NÃ¤chtes Mal lieber wieder Westalpen oder PyrenÃ¤en, wenn ich mich schon fÃ¼r einen Tag ins Auto setze. GefÃ¤llt mir persÃ¶nlich um einiges besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (16. April 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ...Ehrliche Einschätzung... ich finde Finale ziemlich überschätzt, nachdem ich's jetzt mal erlebt habe....


Merci für den ehrlichen Bericht. Daß es zeitweise sehr voll sein soll, habe ich auch schon gehört. Wollte eigentlich vor Ostern nach Molini, jedoch regnete es genau an den vier Tagen und dafür lohnt sich die weite Anreise nicht. Falls es dieses Jahr noch klappen sollte, werde ich davon berichten


----------



## scylla (16. April 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Merci für den ehrlichen Bericht. Daß es zeitweise sehr voll sein soll, habe ich auch schon gehört. Wollte eigentlich vor Ostern nach Molini, jedoch regnete es genau an den vier Tagen und dafür lohnt sich die weite Anreise nicht. Falls es dieses Jahr noch klappen sollte, werde ich davon berichten



Auf jeden Fall berichten! 
Willst du mit einem Shuttle-Anbieter fahren, oder auf eigene Faust?
Regen ist da unten (Kalkgestein) echt nicht schön. Wir hatten jetzt über Ostern auch genug davon. Ich hab mir ziemlich schnell einen 42a Maxxis hinten drauf gemacht damit es mich nicht ständig nur weghaut.


----------



## Tatü (16. April 2012)

Danke Scylla für deinen ehrlichen Finale Bericht. Es wird schon ein hype um Finale gemacht. 

Wie oft seit ihr geshuttelt und wie war dann die Gruppe?


----------



## scylla (16. April 2012)

Tatü schrieb:


> Danke Scylla für deinen ehrlichen Finale Bericht. Es wird schon ein hype um Finale gemacht.
> 
> Wie oft seit ihr geshuttelt und wie war dann die Gruppe?



wir hatten keinen Shuttle. Eh alles ausgebucht, wie gesagt um Ostern rum ist da die Hölle los. Wir hatten sogar schon Probleme eine Unterkunft zu ergattern.

->alles selber hoch getrampelt *ächz*


----------



## jugadora (16. April 2012)

Hej MÃ¤dels - echt klasse Thread hier, gucke schon lÃ¤nger bei den Pics mit. Sind sehr inspirierende dabei! 



scylla schrieb:


>


@Scylla: den Stein kenn ich  das ist der X-Wanderweg von der Manie-Hochebene nach Varigotti, gell?



Wir waren bis letzte Woche in Finale. Hier ein wenig Ausbeute an Bildern, richtig tolle sind es leider nicht, aber dafÃ¼r gibtâs noch ein leicht wackeliges Video dazu â¦











Bin Ã¼brigens auch den 42a Maxxis gefahren, kannte den jedoch bisher als nur Super Tacky 

Wir waren 2x Shuttlen und 4x Touren fahren. Das Shuttlen hing von der Geschwindigkeit der Gruppe ab: einmal warâs gut, das andere Mal ne Herausforderung den ganzen Tag dranzubleiben Ã¤chtz 


LG aus DÃ¼sseldorf 
Caro


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (16. April 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Vollkommen GEIL! Respekt! "DH-Quad" super



Alter Falter, wo gibts denn so ne geile Downhill Strecke  Und so super toll gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. April 2012)

jugadora schrieb:


> @Scylla: den Stein kenn ich  das ist der X-Wanderweg von der Manie-Hochebene nach Varigotti, gell?



genau der  (das rote X ist ja auch schwer zu übersehen )

Ihr hattet ja sogar blauen Himmel und Sonne  
Schöne Bilder!


----------



## waldfeger (17. April 2012)

Hallo Ladys
Uiuiui, da hat sich einiges getan in Finale. War mal vor 6 Jahren da, da gabs wenige Shuttle-Services und einige Gruppen Bikers. Jetzt ist wahrscheinlich recht überlaufen.

@scylla
ja stimmt. Gibt bestimmt einige Supertrails in der Nähe. Bei Finale, vorallem im Herbst, ist eben das angenehme Klima und das abendliche Baden im Meer verlockend.
Frage, wie fährst ich das Hardtail auf solchen Strecken. Hast es ja sehr robust mit reichlich Federweg ausgestattet. Ich hab auch als Zweitbike ein Santa Cruz Chamäleon, das jetzt aber noch als CC ausgestattet ist. Ich überlege mir, das ichs mit stabilen Felgen und ner 140er Fox Vanilla aufbaue. Macht ein Hardtail-Enduro aber auch Spass?


----------



## scylla (17. April 2012)

waldfeger schrieb:


> Hallo Ladys
> Uiuiui, da hat sich einiges getan in Finale. War mal vor 6 Jahren da, da gabs wenige Shuttle-Services und einige Gruppen Bikers. Jetzt ist wahrscheinlich recht überlaufen.
> 
> @scylla
> ...



Mein Mann war auch mal vor einigen Jahren in Finale gewesen. Einige der Strecken, die wir gefahren sind, kannte er und hat sie mir im Voraus als weitgehend unbefahrene und naturbelassene Wanderwege beschrieben... worauf wir dann gefahren sind, waren vielbefahrene und teils gebaute DH-Pisten mit tiefen Fahr-Rinnen drin  (das traurige Smily gilt für mich, andere finden selbiges sicher  oder )
Er meinte auch, dass sich Finale ziemlich verändert hätte. K.A. ich war ja zum ersten Mal da.

Ein FR-HT macht sogar tierisch Spaß  Ich hab ganz bewusst das FR-Fully zu Hause stehen lassen und das HT mitgenommen, weil es momentan einfach mein Lieblingsrad ist.
Wenn die Strecken schnell und ruppig sind (Finale) ist es allerdings harte Arbeit damit, gefühlt bestimmt dreimal so anstrengend wie mit dem Fully. Ich hab eigentlich keinen Touri mit weniger als 160mm am Heck gesehen, die Mehrheit eher richtige DHler mit 200mm vorn und hinten. Waren eigentlich nur wenige Italiener mit HT's unterwegs, und die dann eher CC-mäßig.
Das schöne dabei: es ist wendiger und verspielter als die DH-Maschinen, und man lernt das Fahren quasi von grundauf neu. So kann man z.B. über lange verblockte Passagen mit hochstehenden Steinen nicht einfach drüberbügeln, sondern muss über jede einzelne Stufe "pushen" um nicht hängenzubleiben. Ich bin solches Gelände auch zum ersten Mal mit dem HT gefahren, weil es sowas zu Hause einfach nicht gibt, und ich im Urlaub sonst immer ein Fully mit hatte. Am Anfang hab ich mir vor jeder längeren Steinpassage eingesch***en, aber ich hab recht schnell gelernt, was ich tun muss. 

Wenn du kein Problem damit hast, dich ein bisschen zu quälen um mitzuhalten, und die Kondition reicht (bei mir leider nicht ganz der Fall nach einigen unfreiwilligen Auszeiten im Winter), probier's ruhig mal aus. Für die Fahrtechnik kann's auf keinen Fall verkehrt sein. Aber Achtung: macht süchtig 

edit: damit noch ein Bild dabei ist... so sah's leider öfter mal aus... bestes Mistwetter auf der Le Manie Hochebene...


----------



## jugadora (17. April 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> genau der  (das rote X ist ja auch schwer zu übersehen )
> 
> Ihr hattet ja sogar blauen Himmel und Sonne
> Schöne Bilder!



schön war der 

ja, wir hatten Sonne, aber auch einen richtig krassen Trail-Regentag


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (19. April 2012)

Hey Mädels,

alle Achtung, echt top Bilder hier. Ich verfolge den Thread schon Monate und bin immer wieder erstaunt, was für tolle Bilder dann immer kommen. Vor allem wundere ich mich immer, weil ihr es schafft, an den Actionstellen zu fotografieren 
Ist das immer Zufall oder fahrt ihr die Stellen öfter für die Fotos?

Auf jeden Fall alle Achtung, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 top!


----------



## scylla (19. April 2012)

Roxy_Rafa schrieb:


> Vor allem wundere ich mich immer, weil ihr es schafft, an den Actionstellen zu fotografieren
> Ist das immer Zufall oder fahrt ihr die Stellen öfter für die Fotos?



gar nicht so schwer, wenn man nicht allein unterwegs ist und jeder eine kamera hat. wenn man sieht, dass es sich lohnen könnte, lässt der hintere sich halt mal ein bisschen mehr zeit zum schuhbändel zuknoten etc, und der erste mit vorsprung sucht sich gemütlich einen lohnenden spot, packt die cam aus, knipst während der andere vorbeifährt, und der fotografierte "revanchiert" sich am nächsten guten fotospot genauso. 
wenn man eh steht, weil einer was ausprobieren will oder vorher abgelaufen ist, ist es ja eh kein problem, gleich dabei noch zu knipsen. 

mehrmals nur für fotos fahren machen wir nur in seltenen fällen. da muss es sich schon arg lohnen. 

allerdings, je nach kamera, sollte man vielleicht nicht gerade fullspeed am fotografen vorbei rauschen . gibt zumindest bei meiner knipse sonst nur geisterfahrer, obwohl die eigentlich schon eine ganz gute verzögerung+blendenzeit hat.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. April 2012)

Roxy_Rafa schrieb:


> Hey Mädels,
> 
> alle Achtung, echt top Bilder hier. Ich verfolge den Thread schon Monate und bin immer wieder erstaunt, was für tolle Bilder dann immer kommen. Vor allem wundere ich mich immer, weil ihr es schafft, an den Actionstellen zu fotografieren
> Ist das immer Zufall oder fahrt ihr die Stellen öfter für die Fotos?
> ...



 Geht mir genauso...  Aber neidisch bin ich scho... Sooo toll sieht's bei mir nicht aus... an solche Stellen könnt ich bestimmt nur neben dem Bike stehend posen  Aber ändert sich hoffentlich mal. (Auch wenn ich dafür erstmal an solche Stellen kommen müsste)  Ich glaub, nächstes Mal nehm ich trotzdem mal die Kamera mit und geb sie meinem Männlein... Vielleicht kann man ja die Entwicklung auch so nachverfolgen...


----------



## scylla (19. April 2012)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> (Auch wenn ich dafür erstmal an solche Stellen kommen müsste).



technische "Stellen" gibt's doch in jedem Mittelgebirge. Vielleicht nicht so lang an einem Stück, und vielleicht muss man sie mehr suchen, aber es muss keiner drauf verzichten, auch wenn man keine 1000km weit weg fährt


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (19. April 2012)

Nicht nur die Entwicklung kann man nachverfolgen, Fotos sind allein deswegen toll, weil man dann auch oft eigene haltungsfehler und sonstiges sieht und dann verbessern kann. Auf jeden fall TOP, weiter so Ladies


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. April 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> technische "Stellen" gibt's doch in jedem Mittelgebirge. Vielleicht nicht so lang an einem Stück, und vielleicht muss man sie mehr suchen, aber es muss keiner drauf verzichten, auch wenn man keine 1000km weit weg fährt



stimmt eigentlich... Wenn ich es recht überlege, habe ich bisher eher selten versucht, die Stellen "technisch" zu betrachten, sondern eher als "Augen zu und durch - runter kommen sie alle"   Aber der Tipp zu den Haltungsfehlern ist gut... Jetzt freu ich mich erst recht auf's WE und ne Tour mit dem Bik *hibbel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike29 (19. April 2012)

Der Start in den Frühling


----------



## scylla (19. April 2012)

Bike29 schrieb:


> Der Start in den Frühling



sollte da vielleicht noch ein bild dazu? ich seh leider nur ein blau umrahmtes fragezeichen


----------



## 4mate (19. April 2012)

Bike29 schrieb:


> [IMG ]h ttps://tools.web.de/thumbnails/dT1hSFIwY0Rvdkx6TmpZWEJ3TFhkbFltUmxMV0p6TVRRdVpHeGhiaTVqYVc1bGRHbGpMbVJsT2pnd09EQXZiV0ZwYkMweExqZzRMakkwT0M0eE1UQXhOQzlqYkdsbGJuUXZMWE41YzNSbGJTOXBiblJsY201aGJDOWhkSFJoWTJodFpXNTBMMlJ2ZDI1c2IyRmtMM1JoZEhRd1h6RjBiV0ZwYkRFeU9EWTBZVEJqTVRZNE56QmhOR1k3YW5ObGMzTnBiMjVwWkQwNFJVWTFRVUpEUXpReU9EZEVNRUUwTlVZMlFqQTRNVEV6UWpNMk5ETTJOQzF1TVM1VlZIRjNTRjl1TjBreVJtZGFkVU54V1d0NFREWjNjWGxTUzJjJGMyVnNaV04wYVc5dVBYQnBaRjh4Jnc9ODAwJmg9NjAwJnE9NzUmdD0xMzM0OTIyMTA2[/IMG ]
> 
> Der Start in den Frühling





> Das Wort "dT1hSFIwY0Rvdkx6TmpZWEJ3TFhkbFltUmxMV0p6TVRRdVpHeGhiaTVqYVc1bGRHbGpMbVJsT2pnd09EQXZiV0ZwYkMweExqZzRMakkwT0M0eE1UQXhOQzlqYkdsbGJuUXZMWE41YzNSbGJTOXBiblJsY201aGJDOWhkSFJoWTJodFpXNTBMMlJ2ZDI1c2IyRmtMM1JoZEhRd1h6RjBiV0ZwYkRFeU9EWTBZVEJqTVRZNE56QmhOR1k3YW"... ist zu lang. Versuchen Sie es mit einem kürzeren Wort.


.


----------



## Bike29 (19. April 2012)

Mein Handy bekommt das nicht auf die Kette


----------



## Bike29 (22. April 2012)

Bike29 schrieb:


> Der Start in den Frühling


----------



## 4mate (22. April 2012)

Bike29 schrieb:


> [IMG ]http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=229036[/IMG]


----------



## Bike29 (22. April 2012)

???


----------



## 4mate (22. April 2012)

Da ist nichts zu sehen und wenn du etwas siehst, ist es im Cache.
Deshalb besser ins IBC Album laden, da ist die Verlinkung einfach.


----------



## snowbikerin (25. April 2012)

war eine von euch schonmal in und um waldmünchen unterwegs und kann da streckentechnisch etwas empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sardic (26. April 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> heut am Feldi


Wo am Feldi ist das denn??


----------



## dieFluse (27. April 2012)

Ich hab mit meinem HT gegen die "Höhenangst" angekämpft  Und mit dem Fully wurde ganz gemütlich über Land gefahren 
Es geht auch anders herum!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. April 2012)

Dann mag ich jetzt auch mal...
sieht zwar nicht soo steil aus, aber ich hab ein paar Anläufe gebraucht, um relativ angstfrei und ohne groß zu bremsen da runter zu kommen


----------



## scylla (29. April 2012)

am hochberg im pfälzer wald tut man sich sehr schwer damit, umzufallen...


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (2. Mai 2012)

Hey scylla - TOP! Echt schicke Bilder! Wo genau ist das?


----------



## Lenka K. (4. Mai 2012)

@Scylla.

Schön! Da möchte ich schon lange hin. Kenne die Ecke nur vom Klettern und hab' mir gedacht, dass es toll zum Biken sein muss!

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (4. Mai 2012)

@Roxy Rafa: In der Mitte der Karte rechts  *Der Pfälzische Königsweg *


----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2012)

@mate
schon längst per pn geklärt 

aber der königsweg ist ne super idee um den in der form mal nachzufahren. könnten ein paar lustige uphills dabei sein, um sich mal die kugel zu geben (das hm/km verhältnis spricht für sich). danke für die anregung


----------



## mtbbee (4. Mai 2012)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @Scylla.
> 
> Schön! Da möchte ich schon lange hin. Kenne die Ecke nur vom Klettern und hab' mir gedacht, dass es toll zum Biken sein muss!
> 
> ...



durch Zufall jetzt den Königsweg Link entdeckt und festgestellt, dass wir Teilbereiche am vergangenen Wochenende davon geschnitten haben.

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich den Pfälzer Wald deutlich anstrengender als die Alpenkurbelei und dabei noch verknüpfbar mit vielen Sehenswürdigkeiten: Türmen, Burgen, Felsenkombinationen

Viel Spaß dort - ist einfach genial im Pfälzer Wald


----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2012)

mtbbee schrieb:


> ist einfach genial im Pfälzer Wald



wenn eine Nah-Alpen-Bewohnerin das schon sagt, muss ja was dran sein 
Pfälzer Wald ist für uns halt nur 1 Stunde entfernt, und viiiiel schöner als die Heimat-Hügelchen, daher sind wir da sehr oft. Wenn die Alpen näher wären, wäre ich da aber noch viel öfter  2000m sind halt doch was anderes als 600m.


----------



## Votec Tox (5. Mai 2012)

Auch nicht die Alpen sondern nur im "Dschungel" des Hausbergs Gestern:







Und dann noch "Pustekuchen" äh "-blume" 





Grüße


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Mai 2012)

super mit den Pusteblumen 

Hier mal zwei vom Ligure-Urlaub letzte Woche!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Mai 2012)

Sardic schrieb:


> Wo am Feldi ist das denn??



Bogenschießplatztrail, oder wie alle diese Abfahrt nennen


----------



## murmel04 (5. Mai 2012)

@ Frau Rauscher, warst du "alleine" dort oder über einen Anbieter?

Mensch ob ich solche Dinge auch mal fahren kann


----------



## 4mate (5. Mai 2012)

*TRAILCAMP Ligurien I  April 2012*

Wetten dass...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Mai 2012)

richtig geraten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (5. Mai 2012)

dachte ich mir ja auch 

mach ich auch irgendwann mal jetzt gehts am nächsten we erst mal zu den jungs ins allgäu


----------



## KlitzeKleine (6. Mai 2012)

letztes we in winterberg... an der sprunghöhe arbeite ich noch


----------



## Ani (6. Mai 2012)

Sieht doch schon gut aus, Daumen hoch 
In Wibe würd ich ja demnächst auch mal gerne wieder fahren, vielleicht wenns mal aufhört zu regnen *grml*

Hier mal Bilder von mir aus Beerfelden vergangenen Sonntag, wenn auch nicht grad an der spektakulärsten Stelle gemacht. Schön wars


----------



## Sardic (7. Mai 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Bogenschießplatztrail, oder wie alle diese Abfahrt nennen



ahja danke


----------



## chorge (9. Mai 2012)

Meine bessere Hälfte ganz klein im Bild...


----------



## chorge (9. Mai 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> heut am Feldi



Lustig - Exakt die selben Klamotten nebst Protektoren besitzt meine Freundin!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Mai 2012)

Frauen halt 

Aber meine Hose ist eine Vaude und das Trikot mit den Vögelchen liegt während meinem Foto im Schrank  Immerhin: Die Protektoren stimmen


----------



## chorge (10. Mai 2012)

UPS - sah gleich aus... Sorry! Männer halt... ;-)


----------



## Tine3105 (10. Mai 2012)

Zwei Bilder unseres Ausfluges auf dem Feldberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (10. Mai 2012)

Fotos sehen richtig gut aus! Das Gelände auch


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. Mai 2012)

Stimmt! Das kenne ich doch


----------



## MissQuax (10. Mai 2012)

Ich auch! Klasse Trails!


----------



## Schnitte (11. Mai 2012)

Tine3105 schrieb:


> Zwei Bilder unseres Ausfluges auf dem Feldberg



wow sieht nach einer Menge Spaß aus. Klasse Bilder


----------



## Mausoline (12. Mai 2012)

Gestern noch den schönen Tag genutzt - super anstrengend aber einfach obergenial 
40km Trail und 4km Teer und Schotterweg und im stetigen Auf und Ab 1000 hmchen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. Mai 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Gestern noch den schönen Tag genutzt - super anstrengend aber einfach obergenial
> 40km Trail und 4km Teer und Schotterweg und im stetigen Auf und Ab 1000 hmchen



Da kann man nur neidisch werden...
a) auf die schöne Umgebung
b) dass du das geile Wetter nutzen konntest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (13. Mai 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Gestern noch den schönen Tag genutzt - super anstrengend aber einfach obergenial
> 40km Trail und 4km Teer und Schotterweg und im stetigen Auf und Ab 1000 hmchen


 
 Sieht aus, als würde es mit der Gesundheit auch wieder bergauf gehen. Ich mach mich gleich aufs Rad, um das schöne Wetter auch noch ein bisschen zu geniessen. Wir müssen uns wirklich irgendwann treffen...


----------



## chorge (13. Mai 2012)

Meine bessere Hälfte heut im Allgäu:


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (13. Mai 2012)

Was für ein Farbkontrast, klasse Foto!

Hier mal wieder was von mir. Ganz frisch von heute


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. Mai 2012)

@chorge: Bei den Klamotten kann ich jetzt nicht mithalten  Schöne Gegend! Da bin ich ein bisschen neidisch


----------



## firefighter76 (13. Mai 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Was für ein Farbkontrast, klasse Foto!
> 
> Hier mal wieder was von mir. Ganz frisch von heute



oh war da jemand im deister unterwegs


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Mai 2012)

Tine3105 schrieb:


> Zwei Bilder unseres Ausfluges auf dem Feldberg



Oh ja, die Steine und die Wurzeln kenne ich auch.
Muss mich unbedingt mal wieder dort sehen lassen.


----------



## scylla (14. Mai 2012)

end-of-spitzkehrenmassaker-treppe


----------



## greenhorn-biker (14. Mai 2012)

da würd ich ja schon fast zu fuß net ohne stürzen runter kommen 
RESPEKT 


scylla schrieb:


> end-of-spitzkehrenmassaker-treppe


----------



## Mausoline (14. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> end-of-spitzkehrenmassaker-treppe




Lambrecht?


----------



## scylla (14. Mai 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Lambrecht?



sag bloß, das Wegerl kennst du? 
So ein kleines unmarkiertes (also keine PWV oder sonstige Wander-Markierung) Pfädchen, das am halben Berg oben los geht, mit gefühlt 25 Kehren auf 100 Höhenmetern? Meinen wir dasselbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (14. Mai 2012)

Du hast mal von einem erzählt, dass am Schluß eine knifflige Treppe hat, nordöstlich von Lambrecht, aber bisher sind wir leider noch nicht nach Lambrecht bzw. Richtung Lambertskreuz gekommen, hoffe wir schaffens diesen Sommer noch. Wir treiben uns grad noch südlicher rum, war aber ein gutes Training.


----------



## scylla (14. Mai 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Du hast mal von einem erzählt, dass am Schluß eine knifflige Treppe hat, nordöstlich von Lambrecht, aber bisher sind wir leider noch nicht nach Lambrecht bzw. Richtung Lambertskreuz gekommen, hoffe wir schaffens diesen Sommer noch. Wir treiben uns grad noch südlicher rum, war aber ein gutes Training.



ne, dann meinen wir nicht dasselbe...
das, was ich dir mal erzählt hab, kommt auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite raus.


----------



## Mausoline (14. Mai 2012)

na dann wirds ja wohl erst Recht mal Zeit nach Lambrecht zu fahren


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (15. Mai 2012)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> oh war da jemand im deister unterwegs


 
Yep 
War schön, auch wenn nur noch der halbe Trail vorhanden war.


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Mai 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> da würd ich ja schon fast zu fuß net ohne stürzen runter kommen
> RESPEKT





scylla schrieb:


> end-of-spitzkehrenmassaker-treppe


----------



## scylla (16. Mai 2012)

na so wild ist das treppchen jetzt aber auch nicht 
wahrscheinlich würdet ihr drüber lachen, wenn ihr davor stehen würdet.


----------



## Chrige (16. Mai 2012)

Irgendwann müssen wir unser WP-Treffen noch nachholen. Eine solche Treppe hat jeweils schon auch einen Reiz für mich...


----------



## Mausoline (16. Mai 2012)

Ok, Vorschläge auf unserer Seite bitte


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (16. Mai 2012)

Sehr cool! Schönes Treppchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (20. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> na so wild ist das treppchen jetzt aber auch nicht
> wahrscheinlich würdet ihr drüber lachen, wenn ihr davor stehen würdet.


Sicher nicht, sieht schmal und steil aus! 

Mal wieder Bilder von Himmelfahrt und von Gestern:
Nun gibts am Hausberg noch eine zweite genehmigte Strecke 
Dank an die Erbauer!







Und wieder auf der ursprünglichen Strecke:






Dann auf Tour gewesen und am Schluß nochmals die Strecke runter 






Gestern dagegen auf Vortour bei Obersdorf gewesen:





Grüße!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Mai 2012)

baaa! Tolle Bilder, und dann am Ende nochmal SO EIN Panorama!!! Neid!!!


----------



## scylla (21. Mai 2012)

Vosges... leider geil


----------



## Mausoline (21. Mai 2012)

Top 

Wo?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. Mai 2012)

steht da doch: Vosges 
Sieht toll aus, wie Urwald!!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (21. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Vosges... leider geil


 
Schööööööön!
Wir haben auf Grund der Wettervorhersage in Kombination mit unserer weiten Anreise gekniffen. Wird aber nachgeholt. Wo genau wart ihr denn? Vielleicht gibt es ja auch ne gpx.datei dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (21. Mai 2012)

wir hatten auch kurzzeitig arge bedenken, aber war echt ok. am mittwoch hatte es noch bis ca. 900m runter geschneit, so dass wir am donnerstag dann oben an der "kante" beim hohneck im maigrünen wald durch den sulzschnee geeiert sind (schade, dass wir davon kein bild gemacht haben ), und eine abfahrt "umdisponieren" mussten, weil wir dafür oben durch ein altes, sacksteiles schneefeld hätten stapfen müssen... ansonsten war's teils noch ein bisschen arg matschig, aber warm und meistens strahlend blauer himmel. der schnee war am nächsten tag auch schon wieder komplett abgetaut (bis eben auf die paar schneefelder an der kante, die sich wahrscheinlich auch noch die ein- oder andere woche halten dürften). der regen hat sich freundlich zurückgehalten, bis wir abends wieder in der unterkunft waren. insgesamt mal wieder total gelungen


----------



## Ani (26. Mai 2012)

wir hatten letztes Wochenende in Braunlage und Thale auch echtes Glück mit dem Wetter, durch den Hagel bis Mittwoch und sehr kühl angesagte Temperaturen hab ich viel zu dicke Klamotten mitgenommen  Waren dann doch beste Streckenverhältnisse und schön sonnig und warm...

Meike und ich unterwegs auf dem DH in Braunlage:


----------



## Votec Tox (28. Mai 2012)

Klasse Bilder von Euch 

Unsere Userin "Bluehusky" in Aktion:
Sich auf den Trails mit dem neuen MtB vertraut machen:






Und schon gibt sie Gas 
Das Claymore ist ein schönes flaches, wendiges Rad, das Bergab richtig viel Spaß macht!






Dann mal in kompletter Montur auf die Strecke:






Und 






Zwei schöne Räder machen Pause 





Grüße!


----------



## Senshisan (28. Mai 2012)

ganz tolle bilder habt ihr! richtig klasse aufnahmen und tolle strecken zum fahren! ich schaue sehr gerne und oft hier rein


----------



## scylla (29. Mai 2012)

nochmal Vosges, die tourige Variante...

















@Mausoline
du hast was verpasst


----------



## Alpine Maschine (29. Mai 2012)

Boah, jetzt reichts aber! Ich will auch wieder biken!

Machst du da was beruflich, scylla, oder bist du einfach nur maximal viel unterwegs?


----------



## Mausoline (29. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ......
> @Mausoline
> du hast was verpasst



hab ich mir fast gedacht, aber unsere lange Samstagtour hat mich richtig platt gemacht. 
Nach lauter Pfalzfahren bin ichs nicht gewohnt, solche Touren  an 3 Tagen hintereinander zu fahren. Das muss noch anders werden


----------



## scylla (29. Mai 2012)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Machst du da was beruflich, scylla, oder bist du einfach nur maximal viel unterwegs?



jede maximal mögliche Sekunde  was soll man denn sonst seiner Zeit anfangen


----------



## Deleted168745 (30. Mai 2012)

ich war die Woche schon das zweite mal Radln.. wieviel Prozent hab ich meinen Durchschnitt jetzt gehoben? 400?

einmal rauf:




einmal runter:





so, jetzt reichts wieder bis August


----------



## scylla (30. Mai 2012)

da das ja auch noch augenscheinlich ein sehr toller trail war  zählt das biken doppelt. deswegen musst du auch gleich morgen nochmal fahren. logik, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (30. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> da das ja auch noch augenscheinlich ein sehr toller trail war  zählt das biken doppelt. deswegen musst du auch gleich morgen nochmal fahren. logik, oder?


nein nein, ich krieg doch Abzug fürs Schieben/Tragen  also passt eine einfach Wertung  nein, morgen geh ich Bouldern


----------



## jugadora (31. Mai 2012)

Wir haben das lange Wochenende ebenfalls fÃ¼r einen Trip in die Vogesen genutzt: Bike Park war klasse  die Touren teilweise echt tough 

â¦blauer Himmel Ã¼ber Lac Blanc â¦






â¦ zum GlÃ¼ck gibtâs Luftkissen â¦






â¦ und feine Trails gabâs auch â¦


----------



## arise (31. Mai 2012)

das letzte Bild ist doch aufm trail runter zu den cascade du rudlin, oder ?


----------



## Votec Tox (31. Mai 2012)

jugadora schrieb:


> Wir haben das lange Wochenende ebenfalls für einen Trip in die Vogesen genutzt: Bike Park war klasse.....
> zum Glück gibts Luftkissen


@jugadora:
Wie ist das mit so einem Luftkissen? Plumpst man dann am Rad geklammert rein, ist das nicht schmerzhaft? Oder löst man sich besser vom Rad? Würde gern die Bilderfolge nach dem Bild von Dir sehen. 
Rutscht man nicht vom Luftkissen runter wenn man nicht weit genug fliegt?
Grüße!


----------



## scylla (31. Mai 2012)

arise schrieb:


> das letzte Bild ist doch aufm trail runter zu den cascade du rudlin, oder ?



ich würde eher aufn gelben punkt tippen  sehr geiler trail  ich würde am liebsten sofort nochmal hin!

@jugadroa
falls es wirklich gelber punkt ist: seid ihr oben durchgekommen? wir haben's an himmelfahrt bleiben lassen und sind eins weiter unten eingestiegen, weil uns die kraxelei durch das schneefeld an der kante oben zu heiß war. wahrscheinlich ist seitdem einiges weggetaut, aber pfingsten sah's immer noch nach vereinzelten schneeresten aus.


----------



## Mausoline (31. Mai 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ich war die Woche schon das zweite mal Radln.. wieviel Prozent hab ich meinen Durchschnitt jetzt gehoben? 400?.....so, jetzt reichts wieder bis August



Radeln verlernt man wohl doch nicht  

Wir sind zum Klettern auch schon mitm Bike auf die Ravensburger Hütte gefahrn oder zur Hochtour auf die Wiesbadener, der Rucksack ist halt ein bißchen schwerer als sonst. Wär doch auch was für dich


----------



## WarriorPrincess (31. Mai 2012)

So, dann will ich auch mal...
War zwar nicht auf unserer schönen Tour durchs Sauerland, aber der grandiose Abschluss zusammen mit unserer Nichte vor der Garage, weil sie mit auch mit uns fahren wollte und den "Berg" runterrollen durfte. 





Die Stützräder sind dann hoffentlich beim nächsten Besuch weg...


----------



## Deleted168745 (31. Mai 2012)

ein no-footer


----------



## jugadora (1. Juni 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> @jugadora:
> Wie ist das mit so einem Luftkissen? Plumpst man dann am Rad geklammert rein, ist das nicht schmerzhaft? Oder löst man sich besser vom Rad? Würde gern die Bilderfolge nach dem Bild von Dir sehen.
> Rutscht man nicht vom Luftkissen runter wenn man nicht weit genug fliegt?
> Grüße!



Das Kissen rockt  
Hatte am Samstag das erste Mal die Chance, es zu testen. 
Klar, im Idealfall stößt Du das Bike weg, falls Du stürzt, um nicht damit zu kollidieren. Aber immer gelingt das auch nicht. Habe mir nicht wehgetan, und auch keinen anderen gesehen, der sich was getan hat. Schien mir recht safe die Angelegenheit. Viele schaffen es auch zu landen und vom Kissen zu fahren. 
Hmm, Bilder kommen, wsl aber erst nach dem We. 

Nee, runter gerutscht ist auch keiner, die Rampe kickt eher hoch als weit, schätze da ist noch Puffer. Viele sind richtig krass hochgesprungen für Backflips und Frontflips und längst nicht hinten im Kissen angekommen. 




scylla schrieb:


> ich würde eher aufn gelben punkt tippen  sehr geiler trail  ich würde am liebsten sofort nochmal hin!



der Punkt geht an Scylla: der gelbe Punkt nach Stosswihr - in der Tat oben beim Wasserfall, wo er richtig schön ist 

Ja, sind durch's Schneefeld noch weiter oben, ging schon, mussten an einer Stelle klettern, wobei ich den Trail oben fast schon zu krass fand, bin ihn auch nicht annähernd durchgefahren. Kennst Du ihn? Wir waren letzten Sonntag (Pfingsten) da. 

Cascade du Rudlin waren wir auch: sehr sehr geiler Trail!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (1. Juni 2012)

jugadora schrieb:


> Ja, sind durch's Schneefeld noch weiter oben, ging schon, mussten an einer Stelle klettern, wobei ich den Trail oben fast schon zu krass fand, bin ihn auch nicht annähernd durchgefahren. Kennst Du ihn? Wir waren letzten Sonntag (Pfingsten) da.



jo, wir waren wie gesagt himmelfahrt da oben. einen tag vorher hatte es nochmal geschneit gehabt, so dass zum schneefeld noch weitere 10 cm sulzschnee dazu kamen. wir sind oben rein gefahren bis zum schneefeld, wo es uns dann auch noch fast weggepustet hat (ziemlich krasser windkanal-effekt und eklig kalt)... da war dann gar keine große diskussion mehr nötig und wir haben das obere stück sein lassen und sind alternativ das blaue dreieck runter. danach wurde es ja dann schön warm, so dass an pfingsten sicherlich schon viel weniger schnee dort lag.


----------



## Deleted168745 (1. Juni 2012)

noch was in "eigener"  Sache: 

natürlich fährt die schnellste Frau des ersten WC Rennens einen einfachen südafrikanischen "Eingelenker"  

[ame="http://vimeo.com/43093249"]United Ride Vision - Full Movie on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## blutbuche (1. Juni 2012)

............................................. !!!! wow !


----------



## scylla (5. Juni 2012)

schon wieder was mit treppen, beim etwas unmotivierten pfalz-rumrollen letztes wochenende...



(entweder die gabel ist immer noch zu soft oder die frau zu fett )


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Juni 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> .... oder die frau zu fett )



genau, das wird´s sein...
Kommst überhaupt noch zum Essen, soviel wie du auf dem Radl sitzt?


----------



## scylla (5. Juni 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> genau, das wird´s sein...
> Kommst überhaupt noch zum Essen, soviel wie du auf dem Radl sitzt?



oder ess ich zu viel beim radeln? 
(in der gabel ist ne feder für 63-72kg drin )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. Juni 2012)

Also entweder wir machen was falsch bei unseren Ausfahrten, oder unsere Gegend hier is tatsächlich sterbenslangweilig


----------



## mangolassi (5. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mich endlich mal auf ein Rennen getraut:


----------



## scylla (5. Juni 2012)

@mangolassi
dafür sieht's aber ziemlich profimäßig aus 
wo?


----------



## Menuett (5. Juni 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> oder ess ich zu viel beim radeln?
> (in der gabel ist ne feder für 63-72kg drin )



Komisch, ich hab in meinem Rad auch ne Lyrik und das sogar mit der x-Soft Feder. Und ich würde mal so rein von Fotos her sagen das du ein paar Kilo weniger auf den Rippen hast als ich 
Und zu weich ist meine Feder auf keinen Fall...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Juni 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> oder ess ich zu viel beim radeln?
> (in der gabel ist ne feder für 63-72kg drin )



Oder zuviel Gipfelbier dabei?  
Tut dir vielleicht dein Mann paar Ziegelsteine in den Rucksack, damit du ihm nicht davonfährst und du weißt nichts davon?


----------



## scylla (5. Juni 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Tut dir vielleicht dein Mann paar Ziegelsteine in den Rucksack...



ich glaub, dem muss ich mal auf den Zahn fühlen... ich wittere Arglist und Verschwörung 

andererseits... würd das bergab nicht eher schneller machen?


----------



## mangolassi (5. Juni 2012)

@scylla
Danke, das war auch meine Absicht: es sollte sich wie ein richtiges Rennen anfühlen. Mit Piepton am Start, Flatterband und Streckenposten mit Trillerpfeife.
IXS Swiss Cup in Morgins, Hobbyklasse natürlich


----------



## scylla (5. Juni 2012)

da konnte ich es mir natürlich nicht verkneifen mal zu "spickeln" 
gratuliere zur guten platzierung! cool


----------



## mangolassi (5. Juni 2012)

Danke
Hat Riesen Spass gemacht.


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (6. Juni 2012)

@ Mangolassi: Ist das ein reines DH Rennen? Wie viele Frauen waren am Start? Auf jeden fall Top Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (6. Juni 2012)

@Roxy
Ja, ist ein reines DH Rennen. In der Hobbyklasse sind 15 Frauen gestartet, Lizens 7.

Da mein Freund sich die 3 Tage irgendwie beschäftigen musste, sind viele gute Fotos herausgekommen (auf den besten bin leider nicht ich):

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/49804


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Juni 2012)

Echt cool, mangolassi!


----------



## HiFi XS (6. Juni 2012)

mangolassi schrieb:


> @Roxy
> Ja, ist ein reines DH Rennen. In der Hobbyklasse sind 15 Frauen gestartet, Lizens 7.
> 
> Da mein Freund sich die 3 Tage irgendwie beschäftigen musste, sind viele gute Fotos herausgekommen (auf den besten bin leider nicht ich):
> ...



Big up mangolassi


----------



## Votec Tox (6. Juni 2012)

Gratuliere und merci fuer die schoenen Bilder


----------



## mangolassi (7. Juni 2012)




----------



## funbiker2103 (7. Juni 2012)

Sorry Mädelz, dass ich mich mal kurz in "euer" Forum verirrt habe, aber ich muss mal eine Lanze für euch brechen. Ich finde eure bilder klasse, ich find freeridende Mädelz auf ihren Bikes klasse und in voller Bikemontur obercool...bitte weiter so.


----------



## scylla (11. Juni 2012)

vinschgau, so hoch man eben raus kam. leider hat uns 300m vor dem übergang der regen erwischt. in über 2000m höhe ganz schön ungemütlich, auch im sommer . auf der anderen seite 100m weiter runter (als wir eh schon tropfnass waren) kam dann wieder die sonne raus, zumindest ganz kurz, vor die dicken nebelschwaden hochzogen.


----------



## KarinS (11. Juni 2012)

ja leider hat sich die schlechte Vorhersage vom ilmeteo.it für's Vinschgau bestätigt  aber Respekt, da seid Ihr ja trotzdem ganz schön
hoch hinaus! Wo seid Ihr denn da runter? Wir sind lieber in Talnähe geblieben nachdem es am Freitag nachmittag am Sonnenberg oben schon
recht ungemütlich war.


----------



## scylla (11. Juni 2012)

nachdem wir ja eigentlich nach Sichtung der Schneelage am liebsten ein paar kleine Vor-Gipfelchen probiert hätten (schneetechnisch wäre das gegangen), musste wenigstens noch ein einziger Übergang her, komme was wolle 
Sonst haben wir uns auch eher unten rumgetrieben (womit sich dann der Gedanke ans Shutteln auch erledigt hatte) und sind dann Sonntag morgen Richtung Allgäu abgehauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (11. Juni 2012)

Wow, Wahnsinnsbilder  Mein Neid ist dir gewiss


----------



## Mausoline (12. Juni 2012)

scylla, wo seid ihr denn wieder rumgefahren?

Unsere Touren waren ganz brav, aber wir sind am Samstag beim Bergwandern auf dem Höhenweg auch voll erwischt worden, am Sonntagmorgen sind wir dann heimgefahren.


----------



## scylla (12. Juni 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> scylla, wo seid ihr denn wieder rumgefahren?
> 
> Unsere Touren waren ganz brav, aber wir sind am Samstag beim Bergwandern auf dem Höhenweg auch voll erwischt worden, am Sonntagmorgen sind wir dann heimgefahren.



und ich dachte bei deinem sonnen-bildchen nebenan schon, ihr hättet glück gehabt!
wir waren von donnerstag bis sonntag (morgen) im vinschgau bei latsch. bergwandern hätten wir auch gern mehr gemacht, aber zu mehr als der kleinen scharte oben auf den bildern ist's leider nicht gekommen. den ersten tag wäre es zumindest morgens sonnig gewesen, aber da haben wir's selber vergeigt (defekt am rad und sind daher zu spät weggekommen)... freitag hat uns der regen schon auf der piste beim hochfahren erwischt, vor wir überhaupt nur annähernd auf die idee kommen konnten, zu wandern... und sonntag haben wir's dann gleich morgens ganz aufgegeben. 
wir kommen wieder, dann wird alles besser


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Juni 2012)

Irgenwie sieht die Scharte oben aber schon eher geröllhaldenmäßig aus, oder?


----------



## scylla (12. Juni 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Irgenwie sieht die Scharte oben aber schon eher geröllhaldenmäßig aus, oder?



jo, sieht nicht nur so aus. Knapp über Baumgrenze halt, auf ca. 2300. Der Trail war aber fein.


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Juni 2012)

Wirklich feine Bilder!
Irgendwie hast Du immer einen guten Photographen dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Juni 2012)

Na, dann setze ich hier mal die Fahrbilder von La Gomera rein, auch wenn es nicht mein Radl, sondern das der Bike Station Gomera war. Wir hatten meistens Sonne, waren aber auch nur auf max. 1200 m.










Buena Vista Trail





Der verbotene Trail nach Alojera. Da stand oben wirklich ein Schild, aber die örtliche Bikerfraktion hatte es so rumgedreht, dass man absteigen und drumerhum laufen musste um es zu sehen. Wir haben einfach nix gewusst, es waren zum Glück aber auch keine Wanderer dort unterwegs, der Trail lag nämlich auf unserem Heimweg und wir hätten ihn ungerne ausgelassen oder geschoben.





Tazo Trail, ab und zu war dann doch Schieben angesagt.





Tazo Trail, fahren ging aber auch.









Nochmal Buena Vista


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. Juni 2012)

Wow... was ne traumhafte Landschaft!!!


----------



## barbarissima (13. Juni 2012)

Das habe ich auch gleich gedacht. Das dritte Bild gefällt mir am besten


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Juni 2012)

Ja, der war schon nicht schlecht. Es gab aber dort noch ne Menge wirklich verblockter Trails mit Spitzkehren, Treppen und allem was das Herz begehrt. Da haben wir keine Fotos machen können, weil, einmal abgestiegen kommt man so leicht nicht wieder aufs Rad.
Das Gestein ist auch sehr porös, man muss immer damit rechnen, dass die Kante, über die man gerade fährt, wegbricht.

Wir haben mal eine geführte Tour der Bikestation kurz vor dem Lieblingstrail überholt. Die mussten absteigen, denn der Guide hätte Ärger bekommen, wenn sie fahrend erwischt worden wären. Das ist der Nachteil wenn man seit über 20 Jahren dort bekannt ist.


----------



## scylla (13. Juni 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Na, dann setze ich hier mal die Fahrbilder von La Gomera rein...



sehr schön 
will auch wieder auf die Kanaren!


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo Mädels! Da es hier einige echt gute Rider gibt, dachte ich, ich schlage euch mal vor, euch bei den Trek Gravity Girls zu bewerben! Sie suchen eine neue und bieten Sponsoringverträge und das ganue Drumherum! Infos hier: http://www.trekgravitygirls.com/

Liebe Grüße und weiter so schöne Bilder bitte  R


----------



## 4mate (18. Juni 2012)

> http://www.trekgravitygirls.com/
> 
> *Einsendeschluss*
> 
> *Einsendeschluss der Bewerbungen: FREITAG, 15.06.2012*


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (18. Juni 2012)

Die wurde verlängert. Steht das nicht online? Ende Juni glaub ich...


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Juni 2012)

Ja Kinners, dann ran an den Speck!
Für mich als ältere Dame ist da nix mehr drin!


----------



## 4mate (18. Juni 2012)

Roxy_Rafa schrieb:


> Die wurde verlängert. Steht das nicht online? Ende Juni glaub ich...


Nichts darüber zu finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roxy_Rafa (18. Juni 2012)

Ok, du hat recht, es wurde nur bis zum 15.6. verlängert, sorry  ABER - trotzdem bewerben! Sie suchen auf jeden Fall noch gute Riderinnen, die sich bei Rennen behaupten können und vor allem eine gute Figur auf dem Bike machen. Und das tut ihr  Und wer weiß, ob sie dann nicht ein Auge zudrücken, es sind ja nur 3 Tage!


----------



## HiFi XS (18. Juni 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch gleich gedacht. Das dritte Bild gefällt mir am besten



Mir gefällt auch das 3. Ihr habt alle tolle Bilder! Mehr bitte  zur Zeit komme nicht raus aus der Stadt und brauche dringend eine Erfrischung!

LG
Hifi


----------



## mangolassi (18. Juni 2012)

Erfrischend: Mal kein Bikepark-Geballer, sondern am Samstag abend mit dem letzten Zug auf die Kleine Scheidegg


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Juni 2012)

Oohh, geht es da links nebendran runter! Respekt!


----------



## Schnitte (20. Juni 2012)

@4mate
schönes Video  dann drücken wir mal die Daumen, dass es klappt


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Juni 2012)

Mei ihr Schweizer, ihr habt´s gut! Seufz....


----------



## Votec Tox (21. Juni 2012)

Auf dem Heimweg von Nord nach Süd Station bei Freunden im Harz gemacht und schwupp gings in den Bikepark Hahnenklee 
Spannende Bedingungen, nach Tagen Dauerregen wars recht rutschig...
Dafür waren wir die einzigen Radler und Gondelbahnbenutzer 
War klasse dort, sehr nette Leute, rührig um uns bemüht, richtig familiär.

Herzig altmodische Glasfasergondeln:





Die Bikes haben dann eine eigene Lastengondel, das ist gut gelöst.

Die Strecken waren ob der Bedingungen durchaus anspruchsvoll,
lediglich eine der Teil der DH-Strecke gesperrt, da eine neue Sommerrodelbahn gebaut wird.






Uns hat das Streckenngebot aber gereicht, da man bei dem Wetter ohnehin etwas langsamer unterwegs war.






Grüße!


----------



## scylla (21. Juni 2012)




----------



## Schnitte (24. Juni 2012)

ein paar Impressionen von meinem ersten Enduro-Rennen 
lief eher bescheiden  aber Erfahrung gesammelt und heil nach Hause gekommen  und nun weiß ich woran ich noch arbeiten kann
oder vielleicht bleib ich doch lieber beim DH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (24. Juni 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> ein paar Impressionen von meinem ersten Enduro-Rennen
> lief eher bescheiden...oder vielleicht bleib ich doch lieber beim DH


Schreib mal warum? Würde mich echt interessieren. Hat es denn keinen Spaß gemacht?
Schöne Bilder jedenfalls!


----------



## Schnitte (24. Juni 2012)

Doch, es hat riesen Spaß gemacht.
Aber mir fehlen 2 wichtige Eigenschaften für ein solches rennen 
1. Erfahrung bei rennen 
2. Erfahrung auf strecken die ich nicht kenne 

Dadurch hatte ich einige unnötige stürze und stehen bleiber...was mich anfangs geärgert hat, aber mein ziel war nur durchkommen  als mir das wieder klar wurde, konnte ich entspannter biken 

Alles im allem kam ich trotz starker Kondition extrem an meine Grenze. Letzte Woche 300 km Rennrad am Stück ohne Muskelkater oder ermüdung und eine Woche später 30 km enduro und ich war fertig wie noch nie


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. Juni 2012)

War bestimmt die Verkrampfung auf Grund der Unsicherheit auf der unbekannten Strecke und wenn du sagst dass du dir am Anfang auch noch nen Kopf gemacht hast kommt alles zusammen 

Aber super dass du dich getraut hast, da kann man wenigstens sagen dass mans versucht auch wenn es nix für einen is  Hinterher ist man immer schlauer


----------



## Honigblume (24. Juni 2012)

Schöne Bilder Schnitte 

Nach meinem ersten Rennen, eigentlich schon nach der Einführungsrunde, sagte ich "Das ist das erste und letzte mal"...  bin dabei natürlich nicht geblieben.

Wenn du Spaß daran hattest dann mache doch ruhig weiter  Routine wird sich schon einstellen.

Persönlich würde ich mich nicht auf ein Endurorennen trauen


----------



## Schnitte (24. Juni 2012)

Danke für euren tollen Zuspruch 
Ich will ab nächsten Jahr dh rennen fahre und nutze nun die unterschiedlichste Möglichkeiten um Erfahrung und Technik zu sammeln.
Eins steht fest, 2013 will ich wieder an der mad east teilnehmen und sehen was für fortschritte ich machen konnte  
Ich liebe Herausforderungen, vorallem wenn ich beim ersten versuch einen schlag in den Nacken bekomme, will ich es noch mehr


----------



## Honigblume (24. Juni 2012)

DH Rennen würde ich erst recht nicht fahren

Herausforderungen sind immer gut  man kann nur gewinnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lyndwyn (24. Juni 2012)

@ Votec Tox: Großartige Bilder. Und es freut mich, dass offenbar wieder mehr Strecken befahrbar sind 

@ Schnitte: Klasse Einstellung, super Bilder und Glückwunsch zum Durchkommen


----------



## wildbiker (26. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich die Bilder vom Mad-East so seh , könnte ich mich in Allerwertesten beissen, das ich nicht dabei war  Nächstes Jahr aber dann hoffentlich mal...Damit der Fahrtechnikkurs im Erzgebirge nicht umsonst war.. freu ich mich dafür dieses Jahr wenigstens auf den Erzgebirgs-Marathon Seiffen... Bilder folgen


----------



## Schnitte (27. Juni 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Bilder vom Mad-East so seh , könnte ich mich in Allerwertesten beissen, das ich nicht dabei war  Nächstes Jahr aber dann hoffentlich mal...Damit der Fahrtechnikkurs im Erzgebirge nicht umsonst war.. freu ich mich dafür dieses Jahr wenigstens auf den Erzgebirgs-Marathon Seiffen... Bilder folgen



waren defintiv richtig schöne Trails dabei 
kann nur jedem empfehlen dort mitzufahren, denn de Orga war auch vom Feinsten 
bei wem hattest du denn Fahrtechnikkurs gemacht m Erzgebirge?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Juni 2012)

letztes Wochenende Frammersbach, hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Juni 2012)

Ach du auch! Ja, es war wieder schön und trockener als gedacht.
Ich hab meine Fotos gestern bestellt. Sind leider noch nicht da.
Und von der Wiesenabfahrt ist keins dabei. Bin zu schnell durch die Lichtschranke gefahren und war schon durch bevor die Kamara ausgelöst hat.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (28. Juni 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Auf dem Heimweg von Nord nach Süd Station bei Freunden im Harz gemacht und schwupp gings in den Bikepark Hahnenklee
> Spannende Bedingungen, nach Tagen Dauerregen wars recht rutschig...
> Dafür waren wir die einzigen Radler und Gondelbahnbenutzer
> War klasse dort, sehr nette Leute, rührig um uns bemüht, richtig familiär.
> ...


 
Kenne Hahnenklee schon etwas länger und muss leider sagen, dass die Lösung des Biketransports bescheiden ist, da es viel zu lange dauert. Auf Grund des Wetters bist du nicht in den Genuss gekommen ca. 45min, in der Fußgängerzone zu stehen.
Ihre SCH*** Sommerrodelbahn können die sich außer dem in die Haare schmieren. Plötzlich kann man den halben Berg wegreißen und wenn mal was rund um den Bikepark gemacht werden soll steht plötzlich wieder jeder einzelne Löwenzahn unter Naturschutz.
Sorry, aber musste das gerade loswerden auch wenn das hier der falsche Thread dafür ist. Also Schluss jetzt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Juni 2012)

So, der Fotodownload ist da.

Vermutlich letzter Spessartbike-Marathon in Frammersbach. Schee war es:


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. Juni 2012)




----------



## niceann (29. Juni 2012)

Grüße aus dem schönen schwaben Ländle


----------



## barbarissima (30. Juni 2012)

In deiner Gegend ist es besonders schön, des Ländle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (30. Juni 2012)

Bei 32° im Schatten den Berg hoch 
Da wollten wir keine der gängigen Abfahrten, bei der man schon nach kurzer Zeit wieder unten wäre...
Da gabs eine "Experimentiertortour"  mit vielen Mücken als aktive Zuschauer und jede Menge Brennnessel zur Abwechslung 






Und pünktlich vorm Gewittersturm wieder daheim gewesen!


----------



## scylla (1. Juli 2012)

gestern im Pfälzer Wald


----------



## Deleted168745 (1. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> gestern im Pfälzer Wald
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1156901




so mussn _Radweg _ausschauen


----------



## scylla (1. Juli 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> so mussn _Radweg _ausschauen



und der ist sogar echte 2m breit


----------



## chorge (2. Juli 2012)

Der Lohn für tapferes Bikebergsteigen am WE:


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> und der ist sogar echte 2m breit



_quasi _perfekt


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> und der ist sogar echte 2m breit



Und auch noch schönes Wetter dazu!


----------



## Mausoline (2. Juli 2012)

Bei uns hats nur geregnet und heute morgen grade weiter


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (8. Juli 2012)

Man ihr habt es echt gut - "mal eben" in die Berge fahren 

Hier mein erstes selbst geschnittenes Video - ein Tag aufm Conti-Track 

Viel Spaß beim gucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mobezi (9. Juli 2012)

Erster Bilderversuch... ein bißchen klein... Bin technisch völlig unbegabt...

Das ist irgendwo im Parco Bussato am Gardasee und die Treppe (meine allererste übrigens) war natürlich viiiel steiler und viiiel höher als es auf dem Foto wirkt


----------



## Votec Tox (12. Juli 2012)

Vorgestern in .....






Mit ein paar Freunden mal wieder nach Flims gefahren.

War dieses Jahr noch garnicht da und staunte nicht schlecht zu sehen, daß der Runca-Trail jetzt komplett geshapt ist.
Zuerst war ich ein wenig enttäuscht, daß nun die technischen Stellen weg bzw. entschärft sind aber dann begriff ich , daß der Trail jetzt mit Tempo flüssig zu fahren ist. Es ist so "flowig" geshapt, daß man durch die unzähligen Anlieger mit Riesenspaß surfen und über jede Menge Hügelchen und einfache Table hüpfen/springen kann:







Griffiger Untergrund in allen Anliegern:






Reiner Spaßtrail geworden, für entspanntes Runtersurfen oder mal Gas zu geben 






Auch die Holzelemente sind alle gut zu fahren, kein "Do or Die".

Und wenn es wieder technischer zugehen soll, dann gehts halt nach Klosters/Davos 

Grüße!


----------



## Snowcat (12. Juli 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1164836


----------



## Chrige (13. Juli 2012)

Snowcat: tolles Foto 

So, habe nun meine Fotos vom Sportfotografen am Gigathlon auch bekommen.

Erste zwei Fotos vom Samstag bei 35°C im Schatten. Grund, weshalb ich keine Sonnenbrille trage war, dass sie mir beim Aufstieg vor lauter Schweiss angeloffen war. Oben angekommen habe ich vergessen, sie wieder aufzusetzen. Kurz darauf war sie aber wieder auf meiner Nase.










Die nächsten zwei Bilder sind vom zweiten Tag bei Dauerregen und permanenter Schlammschlacht. Der Grund weshalb ich hier keine Brille trage ist, dass ich mit Brille vor lauter Schlammspritzer nach ca. 5 Minuten nichts mehr gesehen habe.


----------



## scylla (13. Juli 2012)

35°, regen, schlamm, und du lachst immer noch 
schöne fotos und riesen respekt, dass du das durchgezogen hast bei den bedingungen!


----------



## barbarissima (13. Juli 2012)

Schöne Bilder  Kannst stolz auf dich sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (13. Juli 2012)

Danke, danke!
Meine beste Freundin ist eine mehrfache Ironman-Finisherin. Ich habe ihr Motto übernommen: Sobald ein Fotograf in der Nähe ist, immer brav lächeln . Ganz immer hat es nicht funktioniert, aber das eine Foto habe ich dann auch nicht bestellt. Zudem stand der Fotograf immer auf den Abfahrten, wo ich ganz natürlicherweise schon mehr lächle. Und vor dem Schlammfoto hatte ich gerade ein paar in der Abfahrt überholt .


----------



## Ani (13. Juli 2012)

das mit dem Schlamm auf der Brille kenn ich, hatten wir letzte Woche in PDS auch mit zu kämpfen. Ich war erschaunt wie gut da ein Neoguard für die Federgabel hilft, kann ich nur empfehlen.

Hier ein Bild letzte Woche von Les Gets (kurz vorm Regen ;-) )


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (13. Juli 2012)

Die kenn ich die Wurzeln 
Will auch wieder


----------



## Besenstrich (15. Juli 2012)

Apropo Wurzeln






Gruß Sabine


----------



## wildbiker (15. Juli 2012)

... sehr schön, solche Strecken hat das Erzgebirge auch. Bin mit tollen Leuten letzte Woche auch so ne super Tour gefahren...Vermiss die Zeit sehr.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (15. Juli 2012)

Auch die kenne ich 
Da war ich vor 3 Wochen auch


----------



## Lykanth (15. Juli 2012)

Bin auf dem Bild zwar nicht mehr IM Einsatz, aber es war nach einem matschigen Tag in Beerfelden.. Sieht auf dem Foto irgendwie sauberer aus, als es in Wirklichkeit war 
Aber wenigstens wurde die Möhre erfolgreich eingeweiht..


----------



## Deleted168745 (15. Juli 2012)

ein Morewood


----------



## Ani (15. Juli 2012)

feines bike. mit den big bettys hattes du auch nicht grad die idealen reifen drauf


----------



## Lykanth (15. Juli 2012)

Für das Wetter gewiss nicht. Aber habe das Bike erst diesen Donnerstag gekauft gehabt und dann Freitag direkt Richtung Beerfelden auf.. damit war das Budget für neue Reifen nicht mehr drin  Hat aber auch mit den BB soweit gut geklappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (15. Juli 2012)

bist du öfter in beerfelden unterwegs, ist ja von dir aus nicht grad ums eck?
war diesen fühling zum ersten mal da und da es ganz nett da ist wollte ich wohl noch mal hin


----------



## Lykanth (15. Juli 2012)

Ne, mit dem Zug 4 1/2 Stunden Fahrt. Wenn's um die Ecke wäre, würde ich dort wesentlich öfter hin. Aber ich denke dieses Jahr fahr ich sicher noch mind. 1 mal hin, wenn es die Zeit erlaubt. Hier im Pott hab ich leider noch nicht viel gefunden, was anfängerfreundlich ist und dann auch noch von den strecken her spaß macht..


----------



## snowbikerin (16. Juli 2012)

Samstag im Wald gewesen. 
Bild ist für die bewertete Hausaufgabe meiner Freundin und gestellt, damit in kürzerer Zeit mehr Fotos zur Auswahl standen und nicht immer Treppe runter, Treppe rauf.
Ansich ist die Treppe aber kein Problem


----------



## Schnitte (16. Juli 2012)

@snowbikerin
schönes Bild


----------



## zimtsternchen (17. Juli 2012)

Wagrain.


----------



## scylla (17. Juli 2012)

@snowbikerin und zimtsternchen
schöne bilder


----------



## snowbikerin (17. Juli 2012)

@zimtsternchen: du bist so schnell, dass du schon aus dem bild rausfährst


----------



## wintergriller (25. Juli 2012)

Bevor das Thema auf die zweite Seite rutscht 
Am Sonntag in Braunlage:


----------



## Schnitte (25. Juli 2012)

wo ist denn das 2. Bild entstanden? Habe den Sprung in Braunlage irgendwie noch nie gesehen...oder täusch ich mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintergriller (25. Juli 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> wo ist denn das 2. Bild entstanden? Habe den Sprung in Braunlage irgendwie noch nie gesehen...oder täusch ich mich?



Das ist auf dem "leichten" Downhill (also nicht der Ractrack)! Und zwar im oberen Teil kanpp unterhalb der Stelle, wo auf der Freeride die Northshores enden. Nach diesem Sprung kommt noch ein kleinerer Sprung mit Steinlandung und dann die Querung der Forstpiste nach der der Downhill dann in den (schlammigen) Waldabschnitt übergeht!

.....hoffe das ist so einigermassen verständlich


----------



## Votec Tox (25. Juli 2012)

Und das dritte Bild, dachte zuerst das waere eine Riesenwippe aber das ist wohl ein Sprung?


----------



## Schnitte (25. Juli 2012)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Das ist auf dem "leichten" Downhill (also nicht der Ractrack)! Und zwar im oberen Teil kanpp unterhalb der Stelle, wo auf der Freeride die Northshores enden. Nach diesem Sprung kommt noch ein kleinerer Sprung mit Steinlandung und dann die Querung der Forstpiste nach der der Downhill dann in den (schlammigen) Waldabschnitt übergeht!
> 
> .....hoffe das ist so einigermassen verständlich


 
ich denke ich weis wo  werde mal die Augen am Sonntag offen halten. Vielleicht bin ich da auch schon drüber ohne es zu merken  die Perspektive sehe ich dann doch nur selten wie auf den Bildern 

@Votec_Tox
das müsste eine Wippe sein, außer es wurde etwas verändert


----------



## wintergriller (25. Juli 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und das dritte Bild, dachte zuerst das waere eine Riesenwippe aber das ist wohl ein Sprung?



...ist eine Wippe


----------



## rob1111 (28. Juli 2012)

Meine Holde:


----------



## Tribal84 (30. Juli 2012)

mein Holde mit Trainerin Solveig nach dem Gravity 3 Kurs in Lac blanc ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (30. Juli 2012)

wintergriller schrieb:


> ...ist eine Wippe



schicke Fotos!


----------



## scylla (31. Juli 2012)

mein Ragley war dieses WE ein wenig schüchtern und wollte sich hinterm Baum(chen) verstecken 
Kein Wunder, bei der Wasserfall-Kulisse


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Juli 2012)

rob1111 schrieb:


> Meine Holde:



Cool, mal jemand, der auch ohne Ritterrüstung auf nem Trail unterwegs ist!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (31. Juli 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Cool, mal jemand, der auch ohne Ritterrüstung auf nem Trail unterwegs ist!


 
Trail? 
Lac Blanc ist schon etwas mehr, es sei denn man bewegt sich ausschließlich auf der "La Easy". Ich würde mich z.B. die "Nuts" nicht ohne Protekteros runterstürzen... mit geht´s 

@Tribal84
Der Kurs war offensichtlich gut bei dem Grinsen!


----------



## HiFi XS (31. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> mein Ragley war dieses WE ein wenig schüchtern und wollte sich hinterm Baum(chen) verstecken
> Kein Wunder, bei der Wasserfall-Kulisse




 Hervorragend! Nur mit dem Verstecken hat es nicht ganz geklappt (gut so )  Das Rad im Grün sieht im Wald wirklich gut aus!!! Ja


----------



## Tatü (1. August 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Hervorragend! Nur mit dem Verstecken hat es nicht ganz geklappt (gut so )  Das Rad im Grün sieht im Wald wirklich gut aus!!! Ja



jetzt fehlt nur noch ein grünes Trikot und eine grüne Hose


----------



## Lykanth (1. August 2012)

Helm grün, Radl grün, Umgebung grün.. ich bin Begeistert ! Tolle Farbe =) und natürlich tolles Foto!!


----------



## scylla (1. August 2012)

sogar die felsen sind grün angelaufen, als sie mein radl gesehen haben 





und dann noch der komplette grün-overkill


----------



## Tatü (1. August 2012)

super


----------



## Votec Tox (1. August 2012)

Wie immer sehr schöne Photos, Scylla 
Und den Rahmen passend zum Helm, das hat was 
Normalerweise mache ich das eher umgekehrt...

Aber sag mal, was fährst Du denn so in diesem riesen Rucksack spazieren?  Ist der für eine Tagestour? Vielleicht wirkt er auch nur auf Grund der Regenpersenning so groß 
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (1. August 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Aber sag mal, was fährst Du denn so in diesem riesen Rucksack spazieren?  Ist der für eine Tagestour? Vielleicht wirkt er auch nur auf Grund der Regenpersenning so groß
> Grüße!



Tagestour ohne Einkehrmöglichkeit mit 90% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 
-> komplette Regenmontour, Wechseltrikot, volle 3l Trinkblase, Futter (gaaanz wichtig, wenn man DH-Schlappen spazieren fährt... ich bin fast verhungert ), Kamera, Papierkarte, Pumpe, Ersatzschlauch, Minitool, Geldbörse, Handy
... nach der zweiten Essenspause war das Ding schon wesentlich schlanker 

vom ersten Tag mit 35°C (wie viel es in der Sonne waren will ich lieber nicht wissen) und 0% Regen hab ich auch noch eins...



... da war der Rucksack schon besorgniserregend leicht, da leergesoffen...


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. August 2012)

Was für eine schöne Gegend zum radeln! Das sieht echt anspruchsvoll aus.


----------



## Mausoline (1. August 2012)

Wow super Fotos, vor allem das grün-overkill 

Ich glaub du trainierst für nen AlpenX mit dem Rücksack


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. August 2012)

Wo ist das denn? Sieht echt super aus!


----------



## Jennfa (5. August 2012)

Toll, Steine und Wasser !!! Sieht nach Spaß aus und nach einer schönen Umgebung!


----------



## Votec Tox (5. August 2012)

Nach den tollen Bildern von Scylla haben meine Photos wenig Aktion zu bieten 
Aber ich habe am Freitag Abend eine lustige Rennradtour gemacht - 74 km - davon mehr Schotteranteil als manche MtB-Tour (jetzt übertreibe ich natürlich) 

Es gibt so nette Singletrails am Seeufer, welche aber mit dem Bergab-MtB eher langweilig sind, mit dem Rennerle jedoch richtig Spaß machen:







Die Treppen dann doch lieber getragen, die kleinen Armiereisen schrien schon nach meinen Reifen 






Die RR-Puristen unter Euch mögen verzeihen und die Tourenreifen entschuldigen, aber die machen das entspannt möglich:





Grüße!


----------



## scylla (5. August 2012)

haha, wie geil 
jetzt hab ich plötzlich lust, meinen crosser auch mal wieder auszuführen


----------



## Veloce (5. August 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Nach den tollen Bildern von Scylla haben meine Photos wenig Aktion zu bieten
> Aber ich habe am Freitag Abend eine lustige Rennradtour gemacht - 74 km - davon mehr Schotteranteil als manche MtB-Tour (jetzt übertreibe ich natürlich)
> 
> Es gibt so nette Singletrails am Seeufer, welche aber mit dem Bergab-MtB eher langweilig sind, mit dem Rennerle jedoch richtig Spaß machen:
> ...



ich seh `schon du brauchs nen Crosser 
.....und das Schlimme ist wenn du ihn hast machen auch die Regenfahrten Spaß . Dann ist`s im Wald schön leer


----------



## Female (7. August 2012)

Ich im Einsatz, das Bike hat's sich gemütlich gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (7. August 2012)

Female schrieb:


> Ich im Einsatz, das Bike hat's sich gemütlich gemacht.




Über den Wolken........


----------



## Silvermoon (7. August 2012)

Hier mal ein seltenes Exemplar von mir 





...war am Sonntag während der 3. Pfungstädter Odenwald Tour. 

Frag mich schon die ganze Zeit, wo sich der Fotograf versteckt hielt...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. August 2012)

Guter Schuss von Dir 

Und die 164 im Hintergrund hat ja alles im Griff


----------



## MissQuax (7. August 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Und die 164 im Hintergrund hat ja alles im Griff



Vor allem die Bremshebel mit allen 4 Fingern!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. August 2012)

Der scheint richtig die Hosen voll gehabt zu haben  un du düst da so locker runter 
Wars da steil ? Wird ja wohl nicht wegen der einen Wurzel gewesen sein


----------



## Lykanth (8. August 2012)

Ich erkenne eine heimtückische Wurzel, die er gerade überfahren hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (8. August 2012)

Silvermoon, sieht super aus!

Aber die 164


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. August 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> Silvermoon, sieht super aus!



Jepp!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Chrige schrieb:


> Aber die 164



....sieht leicht überfordert aus. Aber der Bub ist ja noch jung, das wird schon.


----------



## Silvermoon (8. August 2012)

Ohhh, danke für die Blumen 

Ja, das wurde dann noch recht steil und dies war so der Anfang eines schönen, aber durchaus fahrbaren Trails. Rechte Seite war relativ gut fahrbar trotz Wurzeln und Steine (wenn *MANN *es mal hätte richtig rollen lassen können) und links war der Trail sehr ausgewaschen. Ideallinie *definitiv* rechts

Was der hinter mir veranstaltet hatte, sah ich ja auch erst auf dem Foto. Aber der vor mir  *Dauer*bremser, wobei sein MTB gefährlich oft ins Schlingern kam und ich mir ernsthaft Gedanken machte, wenn der jetzt vor mir womöglich den Abflug macht, ob ich da links irgendwie vorbei komme oder ungebremst über den Typ drüberfahren soll 
Zum Glück blieb uns beiden das erspart  
Aber, ganz ehrlich, das war schon echt ne Spaßbremse vor mir 
Dabei hätte man da so schön runterflutschen können - Memme äh Verzeihung Männer  (nicht alle, bevor sich hier noch ein männlicher LO-Mitleser auf den Schlips getreten fühlt)


----------



## Mausoline (10. August 2012)

Du siehst definitiv am Besten aus  Top


----------



## Jumpmaus (10. August 2012)




----------



## Jumpmaus (10. August 2012)




----------



## Jumpmaus (10. August 2012)




----------



## Jumpmaus (10. August 2012)




----------



## wildbiker (10. August 2012)

EBM Seiffen...


----------



## laterra (12. August 2012)

Mal ein Bild von mir - beim Fahrtechnikkurs in der Pfalz. Bin sonst immer zu faul zum knipsen (lassen) =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (14. August 2012)

Geschafft 



​


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (14. August 2012)

Das Bike scheint zu gefallen!


----------



## Martina H. (14. August 2012)

Jep, geht gut  -  langsam werden wir Freunde. 

Du weißt, welche Stelle das ist?! Ich freu' mich scheckig


----------



## HiFi XS (15. August 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Geschafft
> 
> 
> 
> ​



 Top Martina! Das sieht klasse aus!  Die Stelle ist Achtermann, habe ich auch meine Erfahrung da gemacht


----------



## Deleted168745 (15. August 2012)

nen bissle fahr ich noch Rad
Bsp der Weg den der Mario Lenzen in der neuen Bike empfiehlt







(als "Einheimischer" möcht ich erwähnen dass das Veröffentlichen von Trails in diesen Bravos wohl, wie in der Vergangenheit schon oft bewiesen, der Todesstoß für so manch Bikerevier sein wird - was Sperrungen betrifft Glückwunsch an die Initiatoren)


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. August 2012)

ich mal wieder beim Marathönen... hach was das ein Spaß


----------



## Jennfa (15. August 2012)

Schöne Bilder, das erste gefällt mir besonders !


----------



## Chrige (16. August 2012)

Sieht nach einer tollen Strecke aus. Und auch einigermassen "staufrei". Bin gerade am Ausschreibungen für Marathons anschauen. Den einen oder anderen gibt's wohl noch dieses Jahr.


----------



## wildbiker (16. August 2012)

jm. beim greifenstein-marathon am 9.9. dabei?

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (16. August 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> Sieht nach einer tollen Strecke aus. Und auch einigermassen "staufrei". Bin gerade am Ausschreibungen für Marathons anschauen. Den einen oder anderen gibt's wohl noch dieses Jahr.



Ja in der Pfalz ist es halt schöööön, aber auch schön anstrengend, oder Frau Rauscher  Glückwunsch


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. August 2012)

ja, wunderschön und wunderanstrengend, die Strecke war stellenweise sehr sandig...
Und Stau gab es doch schon einige Male, da der _Single_trailanteil wirklich sehr hoch war. Aber manchmal war ich auch ganz allein auf der Suche nach Windschatten 
Ich werde nächstes Jahr sicher wieder mitfahren!


----------



## Schnurz (17. August 2012)

Dann will ich auch mal was zu den vielen tollen Bildern beitragen. Ich bin letztes Wochenende endlich nen Double gesprungen, den ich schon seit längerem besiegen wollte (naja, wohl eher meine Angst als den Double).


----------



## Schnitte (17. August 2012)

Schnurz schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal was zu den vielen tollen Bildern beitragen. Ich bin letztes Wochenende endlich nen Double gesprungen, den ich schon seit längerem besiegen wollte (naja, wohl eher meine Angst als den Double).



solche Doubles muss ich auch noch besiehen


----------



## Tesla71 (17. August 2012)

Schnurz schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal was zu den vielen tollen Bildern beitragen. Ich bin letztes Wochenende endlich nen Double gesprungen, den ich schon seit längerem besiegen wollte (naja, wohl eher meine Angst als den Double).



Da wo Du Dich auf dem Foto in der Luft befindest, würde ich wahrscheinlich auf den Boden klatschen und dann den Headflop über die Kante machen.


----------



## jboe (18. August 2012)

Schnurz schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal was zu den vielen tollen Bildern beitragen. Ich bin letztes Wochenende endlich nen Double gesprungen, den ich schon seit längerem besiegen wollte (naja, wohl eher meine Angst als den Double).





Super!!! 
Ich hab mich auch noch nicht wirklich an einen ernszunehmende Double rangetraut. 
Aber ein kleines Gap bin ich mal ausversehen gesprungen. Hab in der Luft nach unten geschaut und da war nix. Beim 2. Mal hat es natürlich nicht geklappt. Aber beim 3. Anlauf war wieder alles easy.  Das schöne ist, das es meinen männlichen Bekannten genauso geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. August 2012)

Hut ab! Um mit sowas anzufangen, dazu bin ich wohl zu alt


----------



## Schnitte (20. August 2012)

so nun kann ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen mal noch ein paar Fotos von mir einzustellen. Ort: Bozi Dar, Fotografiert: 19.08.2012
Die Bilder werden demnächst noch bearbeitet


----------



## Deleted168745 (20. August 2012)




----------



## jboe (20. August 2012)

Klasse!


----------



## Littlefoot82 (20. August 2012)

Jumpmaus schrieb:


>



Hach,das ist in Winterberg. Quasi das Ende des Conti Tracks. Da springe ich auch immer raus.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. August 2012)

Endlich mal wieder ne gescheite Tour!


----------



## HiFi XS (20. August 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ne gescheite Tour!





Auch an Schnitte - schön!


----------



## Mausoline (20. August 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ne gescheite Tour!



Die Schulter scheint wieder gut zu sein


----------



## Deleted168745 (21. August 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ne gescheite Tour!



wo warst da? wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. August 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> wo warst da? wenn man fragen darf?



Am Brenner. Für mich ein super Bikerevier.  mit ganz vielen tollen Tourmöglichkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. August 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Die Schulter scheint wieder gut zu sein



Sagen wir so: Auf dem Weg der Besserung, ganz zu ist der Bruch immer noch nicht, aber lt. Doc darf ich leichte Trails fahren.


----------



## Mausoline (21. August 2012)

Na dann, weiter so....Toi Toi Toi


----------



## scylla (27. August 2012)

so, nach Sichtung der Bild-Ausbeute aus 2 Wochen Westalpen gibt's hier mal wieder ein bisschen Thread-Futter 

Angefangen hat's mit viel Flow und zwei leichten Übergängen.





Fahr- und Lauftechnisch leicht, aufgrund mangelnder Fitness und null Akklimatisation (von 140müN Wohnhöhe auf 2800müN Alpenpass) allerdings konditionell für mich leider gar nicht so leicht  auf 2200Metern setzte die Schnappatmung ein 
Dafür spektakuläre Landschaft und noch recht genehme Temperaturen...













der letzte Grashügel zog sich ganz schön in die Länge mit kaum Gefälle und immer wieder Gegenanstiegen...





und die letzte Abfahrt wurde aufgrund von übertrieben viel Flow mit fotografischer Missachtung gestraft


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. August 2012)

Wo wart ihr denn stationiert? Sieht ja echt schon wieder saugeil aus....


----------



## scylla (27. August 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wo wart ihr denn stationiert? Sieht ja echt schon wieder saugeil aus....



hier und da... 
Grob in den Westalpen, immer nahe der französisch-italienischen Grenze. Valle Varaita, Sturatal, Ubayetal, ein wenig Queyras, dann noch Entraque und zum Schluss noch Pistendownhill  im Royatal.

Wir haben alle paar Tage Station gewechselt, quasi immer wenn die interessantesten Touren abgegrast waren, oder/und sich keine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit bot. Am Ende sind wir dann auch noch vor der drohenden Schlechtwetterfront aus dem Norden weiter Richtung Süden geflohen. Den ersten Tag waren wir bei Casteldelfino.


----------



## Votec Tox (27. August 2012)

Hallo Scylla!
Schöne Bilder, Bekannte von mir waren auch erst in den Westalpen (Sturatal) und schwärmten davon. Ich kenne lediglich die Ecke um die LGKS/Tende recht gut. Was meinst Du mit "PistenDH im Royatal". Das Royatal ist doch eigentlich wild, abwechslungsreich und malerisch.

Und - erzähl - was gibts für ein neues Rad, Dein Leichtvill steht zum Verkauf.
Hattest Du nur das Hardtail in den Westalpen mit? Puh, anstrengend, das geht auf die Knochen... so gern ich selbst mit meinem kleinen Bergamont fahre, genieße ich das fluffige "Big Bike" immer wieder von Neuem gern 
Grüße!


----------



## HiFi XS (27. August 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> hier und da...
> Grob in den Westalpen,...und zum Schluss noch Pistendownhill  im Royatal.



Nach diesen Wunderschönen Bilder, musst du doch diesen  bitte etwas erklären!  Echt super schön scylla


----------



## Mausoline (27. August 2012)

Scylla  und ein bißchen Neid, aber bloß ein bißchen 

willste nicht auch nen klitzekleinen Bericht machen mit ein paar mehr Bildchen, das kann ja nicht alles gewesen sein in 2 Wochen oder ne Fortsetzung hier


----------



## scylla (27. August 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit "PistenDH im Royatal". Das Royatal ist doch eigentlich wild, abwechslungsreich und malerisch.



Das Royatal ist wunderschön anzuschauen. Runtergefahren sind wir trotzdem auf einer Piste... und zwar einer richtigen, nicht nur als Schimpfwort für einen langweiligen Trail. Wir hatten uns bei Tende einen in OSM eingestuften Wanderweg rausgesucht, zu dem man auf einer Piste rauffahren konnte. Das Ding war in der Wanderkarte drin, in OSM, und sogar laut lokaler Karte eine offizielle Mountainbikestrecke. Auf der Piste hingen auch noch entsprechende VTT Schilder. Oben angekommen waren da ein letztes Schild, eine Andeutung eines Wegs, eine Wiese, ein Zaun und ... noch mehr eingezäunte Schafweiden. Den Weg konnte man nur noch erahnen, wenn man dank GPS wusste, dass er da sein sollte. Keine Wandermarkierung, kein VTT Schild, nichts. Wir sind dann noch ein wenig runtergelaufen, aber es wurde nicht besser. Also Plan B: ein paar hundert Meter die Piste zurück und den nächsten Wanderweg nehmen. Diesmal war tatsächlich eine Markierung da, aber das oberste Stück war auch total verfallen. Beim nächsten Einstieg auf den Weg von der Piste aus sah's schon besser aus, da waren tatsächlich Steinmännchen. Aber auch hier war der Einstieg seltsam. Man musste von der Piste aus über ein verfallenes Steinmäuerchen klettern, und sah den Weg erst ein Stückchen weiter oben. Danach gab es tatsächlich rund 200 Höhenmeter fahrbaren und offensichtlich (wenn aus spärlich) benutzten Trail. Bei der nächsten Pistenkreuzung leider wieder dasselbe Spiel wie zu Anfang: der Wanderweg verlief sich im Nichts, die Spuren zweigten auf die Piste ab. Nach etwas Suchen mit Hilfe des GPS fanden wir tatsächlich verwitterte Wandermarkierungen, aber der Weg sah derartig verfallen und zugewuchert aus, dass wir beschlossen, es bleiben zu lassen. Das Risiko, nach wenigen hundert Metern sprichwörtlich im Wald zu stehen war zu hoch, und um wieder sinnlos hochzulatschen war's uns zu dumm. Also sind wir letztendlich gute 1300 Höhenmeter auf derselben Piste, die wir hochgekommen waren, wieder runtergefahren. Ein nicht ganz so netter Urlaubsabschluss. Wahrscheinlich hatten wir einfach nur Pech und die falsche Ecke erwischt... direkt bei Tende hätte ich das eigentlich nicht gedacht, dass die Wanderwege in einem derart miesen Zustand sind  ... aber einen guten ersten Eindruck hat mir das Royatal trotzdem nicht hinterlassenm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (28. August 2012)

weiter gehts...

Nachdem wir im Ankunftsort nur zwei Übernachtungen bekommen hatten (Ferienzeit in Italien und Frankreich... die Schwierigkeiten mit den Unterkünften sollten uns zwei Wochen lang begleiten ) beschlossen wir, eben eine Zweitagestour einzuschieben. Einmal um den Monte Viso herum...
die erste Etappe ging von Casteldelfino hoch am Rifugio Q. Sella vorbei zum Rifugio Pian del Re. Hoch haben wir den allerwunderschönsten Trail getragen. Viele S2 Flowstücke mit immer wieder eingeworfenen etwas böseren Technik-Passagen wo man hätte wunderbar einen ganzen Tag mit Spielen verbringen können . Ich war die ganze Zeit damit beschäftigt, mich darüber zu ärgern, dass die Richtung falsch ist ... wir kommen wieder! 





Nach der Schlepperei eine kleine fahrbare "Hochebene" mit seltsamen Steinmännchen (ist es eigentlich Tradition in Italien, lange Steinspitzen aufrecht aufzustellen, anstatt konventionell Häufchen zu bauen? Haben wir jedenfalls noch öfter gesehen)





danach ging's erst mal ein Stückchen wellig bergab zum ersten Rifugio auf einem sehr schönen Flowtrail Marke "superanstrengend mit dem Hardtail" (Votec Tox weiß, was ich meine )













darauf erst mal Kaffee und Kuchen und weiter ging's, nicht mehr ganz so flowig:









die Brocken wurden immer größer, teilweise kindskopfgroßes loses Geröll. Superanstrengend! Die Müdigkeit+Hardtail zusammen mit dem Versuch, einen 1ply Reifen hinten zu fahren rächten sich irgendwann: Durchschlag  ... hatte ich seit bestimmt 1 Jahr nicht mehr! Also erst mal Platten flicken und weiter. Mittlerweile war's recht spät, daher gibt's ab da auch nicht mehr so viele Bilder, weil wir uns beeilen mussten.





Irgendwann waren wir dann doch noch am Rifugio, und bekamen sogar noch einen Schlafplatz. Waren zwar nicht viele Höhenmeter, aber mit hat's dicke gereicht, vor allem weil ich immer noch nicht an die Höhenluft gewöhnt war und daher über 2200 Metern alles doppelt so anstrengend erschien. Flachlandindianer halt


----------



## McFussel (28. August 2012)




----------



## scylla (28. August 2012)

Monte Viso Umrundung Teil II:
in der Nacht hatte es am Pian del Re gewittert, entsprechend war es nass als wir aufbrachen. 50m einfahren zum Traileinstieg, dann kam wieder die übliche Trageorgie... Gott sei Dank war es recht einfach zu laufen auf einem alten Salz-Handelsweg, aber es zog sich. Beim Hochlaufen wurden wir von mehreren Wanderern mal wieder für verrückt erklärt, und gewarnt, dass es unmöglich sei, mit den Rädern durch den Buco di Viso zu kommen... einer der höchsten Tunnel in den Alpen. Egal, zur Not hätten wir auch einfach über den Pass laufen können. Der Tunnel war am Ende etwas zugeschüttet, aber nicht so kompliziert, wie erwartet. Erst den Rucksack hochbringen, dann Vorderräder raus, Räder hochreichen, fertig. Zu zweit eine lustige Übung, alleine wäre es etwas ätzender geworden.





Die Abfahrt war dann leider nicht so der Bringer. Erst mal eine nur minimal fahrbare Hangquerung mit zig Gegenanstiegen, dann ein viel zu kurzes lustiges Stück Abfahrt, dann war man schon auf der Hochebene beim Rifugio Viso. Gefälle? Fehlanzeige. Nach wenig Spaß und einem Omelette im Rifugio Viso, das wohl auch nicht mehr so ganz in Ordnung war ( = Magenschmerzen/Übelkeit) folgte Schlepporgie #2 über den Col Vallante. Auf halbem Weg erwischten uns die Wolken und es wurde auch noch eisig kalt, und sehen konnte man auch nicht mehr als 50m. Die Abfahrt zum Rifugio Vallante war der nächste Griff ins Klo, da so stark erodiert, dass man in den Erdrinnen auch immer nur mal 50m weit fahren konnte. Ab dem Rifugio war's dann eine 2m breite Wanderautobahn  Kompletter Reinfall!
Die Tour würde ich so auf keinen Fall nochmal machen. Der erste Tag war schön, aber noch schöner wäre es in die andere Richtung gewesen, der zweite Tag war nur viel Mühe für gar nichts. Mal sehen, wie wir den ersten Tag "umgedreht" und etwas hübscher kombiniert bekommen, wenn wir das nächste Mal da unten sind. Ideen gibt es schon. Ohne Mehrtagestour kommt man aber wohl nicht aus, aber nicht mehr rund um den Viso.


----------



## KHUJAND (28. August 2012)

@scylla
ich wünschte ich wäre bei dir.


----------



## scylla (28. August 2012)

Nach der Viso-Umrundung gab's zur Erholung eine kleine Tagestour mit leichtem Gepäck und einem Fahr-Uphill auf einem Straßenpass! Danach nur noch kurz Schleppen, eine flowige Wiesen-Abfahrt...





sehr leckeres Mittagessen am Rifugio, dann nochmal etwas länger Tragen, und dann dieser Ausblick 




(*räusper* ich hoffe es sei mir verziehen, dass nicht mein Rad im Bild liegt... der Landschaft wegen )

danach noch mehr Wiesenflowtrail



(nochmal *räusper*... bitte den nichtweiblichen Fahrer ignorieren)

nochmal kurz zum vierten und letzten Col des Tages hochschieben, und dann folgte der wirklich spaßige Teil des Tages:
eine allerfeinste Rumpelabfahrt zum Genießen... (leider schon wieder in den Wolken, die uns irgendwie immer, wenn wir von Frankreich nach Italien querten, auflauerten)













nachdem wir in den Wald eintauchten, wurde es dann letztendlich so unverschämt kehrig-flowig, dass wir jede Foto-Aktion verweigerten und einfach bis unten durchgesurft sind


----------



## jboe (28. August 2012)

Ich würd auch gern mit! 
Top Location!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (28. August 2012)

Nach dem "Pausentag" ging's mit einer weiteren Mehrtagestour weiter. Diesmal war das Ubayetal das Ziel. Nach einem sehr leichten Uphill, der sich aber endlos flach ansteigend in die Länge zog eröffnete sich diese geniale Aussicht:





(ich hätte mir nach der Gipfelpause wohl mal den Hintern abstauben sollen )

Der Trail zog sich endlos das Hochtal entlang, mal flowig, dann wieder etwas verblockter und kniffliger...









... bis er zum bösen Ende dem Bach "zu nahe" kam. Anscheinend wurde der Wanderweg in den letzten Jahren verlegt, der "alte" Wanderweg verlief jedenfalls laut GPS Track auf der anderen Talseite etwas oberhalb. Wir beschlossen allerdings, auf dem neuen Weg zu bleiben, weil wir den alten nicht mehr vollständig sehen konnten. Das war auch eine gute Entscheidung, weil wir später sahen, dass auf der anderen Seite wohl ein wenig Hang abgerutscht war. Trotzdem kann ich bis heute nicht verstehen, wer einen Wanderweg so anlegt... komplett dämlich  Der Weg verlief über eine längere Strecke direkt am Bachufer durch grobes Geröll (mit Geröll meine ich Felsbrocken, über die man richtiggehend klettern musste). Etwas höherer Wasserstand, und es gäbe kein Durchkommen mehr. Dann war in einer Sektion durch das sandig/erdige Steilufer  der Weg abgerutscht (was bei dieser Anlage durch einen fast senkrechten Sandhang ohne Wegsicherung irgendwie zu erwarten war). Die Leute hatten sich da nur notdürftig Tritte reingestapft 5m über dem Wasser. Mit Rad in der einen Hand und immer nur einem halben Fußbreit Tritt nicht gerade ungefährlich... wäre man abgerutscht und in den reißenden Wildbach gefallen hätte das böse enden können. An der Stelle hat man also wohl die Wahl zwischen Pest (alten Weg versuchen, und evtl nicht durch die abgerutschte Stelle am Steilhang kommen) oder Cholera (blödsinniger Wildbach-Weg) 
Sei's drum, wir sind ja heile durchgekommen, und danach wurde es auch wieder fahrbar!
Der Rest des Weges verlief allerdings unerwartet wellig durch den Wald, was uns die letzten Kräfte kostete, und uns oft genug vom Rad zwang. Schön war das nicht mehr, einfach zu viele Gegenanstiege. Komplett fertig erreichten wir Maljasset, wo wir eine Unterkunft suchen wollten. Fehlanzeige, alles "complet"... selbst das Rifugio. Wir wurden also mit dem Kommentar "dann könnt ihr euch ja am nächsten Morgen eine halbe Stunde lang warmfahren, bis ihr wieder oben seid" runter nach St. Paul geschickt, wo noch ein Schlafplatz in der Gite frei war. Auf dem Weg hatte ich schon wieder einen Platten (dämlicher Highroller ) und so erreichten wir erst im letzten Tageslicht die Unterkunft. 

In der Gite in St Paul stellten wir die Räder neben einem alten Hochrad ab (die Dinger mit einem riesigen Rad auf dem man quasi sitzt und einem kleinen dahinter)... da dachten wir uns noch nichts dabei, außer "hübsches Museumsstück". Bis wir erfuhren, dass unser Zimmerkollege im mit dem Ding über die Alpen fuhr  
Mit einem Gang, fixer Übersetzung (kein Freilauf), und einer total seltsamen Sitzposition hoch überm Boden war der Kerl tatsächlich an dem Tag schon über einen Pass gefahren, und wollte sich in den nächsten beiden Tagen bis Nizza vorarbeiten. Es gibt immer noch jemanden, der noch mehr spinnt als man selbst . Größte Hochachtung vor der Leistung! 
Die letzte Portion beim Abendessen war natürlich für den tapferen Hochradfahrer reserviert


----------



## barbarissima (28. August 2012)

Ich habe jetzt bestimmt schon fünf mal rauf und runter gescrollt, weil ich mich an deinen Bildern nicht satt sehen kann  Deine Geschichte liest sich wie ein Krimi und die Bilder sind einfach nur sensationell


----------



## Martina H. (28. August 2012)

Danke für Deinen Bericht, aber:



> "superanstrengend mit dem Hardtail" (Votec Tox weiß, was ich meine )



...nicht nur VotecTox fährt Hardtail 

... und es macht immer wieder Spass 

Gibt es was neues "Weiches" bei Dir - verkaufst das 301??


----------



## Chrige (28. August 2012)

Super Bericht! Wir müssen unbedingt mal zusammen fahren. Wallis können wir ja nächstes Jahr nachholen...
So doofe Wege direkt neben dem Bach/Fluss kenne ich zur Genüge. Wir haben einen Weg bei mir in der Nähe, welcher zig Kilometer direkt neben einem reissenden Fluss gelegt ist. Direkt neben dem Weg fliesst das Wasser. Die Jungs vom Biketreff sprinten da jeweils mit ca. 30 km/h entlang während ich immer denke, was passiert, falls ich ausrutsche. Wir sind inzwischen zum Schluss gekommen, dass mein Bike wohl schwimmen würde .


----------



## Mausoline (28. August 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ........Es gibt immer noch jemanden, der noch mehr spinnt als man selbst.........



  aber es ist immer wieder schön, wenn man "gesponnen" hat 

 wow, super Leistung, alles hart erarbeitet.....ich schwelge in nicht ganz so extremen Erinnerungen.



Chrige schrieb:


> Super Bericht! Wir müssen unbedingt mal zusammen fahren. Wallis können wir ja nächstes Jahr nachholen....



Jawoll, ich auch will


----------



## scylla (28. August 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...nicht nur VotecTox fährt Hardtail
> 
> ... und es macht immer wieder Spass



klar, du weißt es auch... und jeder, der Hardtail fährt 
(Votec Tox hatte es nur als Erste angesprochen)

und ja, es ist was neues Weiches geplant. Wenn's soweit ist mehr dazu in deinem Aufbauthread


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. August 2012)

@Scylla: will auch

allerdings hat es mich die Tage mal ins Flachland verschlagen:





und, was eigentlich in den Highlight-Thread gehört: gleich einen Auftakt mit 1046hm abgerissenab 900 hab ich zum ersten mal bisserl den Oberschenkel gemerkt..ansonsten keinerlei Probleme - mein neues Trainingslager  in den Alpen wirkt Wunder


----------



## scylla (29. August 2012)

@kilkenny
und ich will auch... da wohnen wo du wohnst!
wollen wir tauschen? 

... nach der Nacht in St Paul durften wir die versprochene halbe Stunde "Einrollen" auf Asphalt wieder hoch nach Maljasset kurblen. Halbe Stunde?  ... na ja, reden wir lieber nicht drüber. Mit dem Rennrad und sonst nix mehr vor am Tag hätte das vielleicht klappen können 

Mehr als nötig "warmgefahren" in Maljasset angekommen ging die übliche Tragerei wieder los. Diesmal von der etwas übleren Sorte mit einer kleinen Kletterpassage zwischendrin. 
Irgendwie war's auf dem Berg noch etwas "feiertagig" (der Tag vorher war Maria Himmelfahrt, in Frankreich und Italien gesetzlicher Feiertag)... jedenfalls war die Hölle los, ein Menschenrummel als wäre man in der Darmstädter Fußgängerzone 













erst beim Aufstieg zum zweiten Übergang hatten wir dann unsere Ruhe, der war wohl nicht so beliebt wie der erste.
Die Abfahrt war so "Naja"... erst etwas grashügelig, dann am Ende noch etwas ausgesetzt. 





Diesmal hatten wir in Maljasset tatsächlich einen Schlafplatz (hatten wir am Abend vorher schon klar gemacht). Wenigstens keine Extra-Höhenmeter in Sicht für den nächsten Morgen. Nur leider gab's zum Abendessen schon wieder... Polenta... oh Gott, wie ich das Zeug schon über hatte :kotz: können die in den Westalpen nicht mal was Anständiges kochen?


----------



## scylla (29. August 2012)

weiter gehts... wir mussten ja zurück nach Italien, wo das Auto auf uns wartete. 

Eigentlich war die Planung etwas anders, nur ein Col, aber der Aufstieg schien uns noch etwas zweifelhaft, da er in einer Karte als gepunkteter Weg drin war, in der anderen Karte gar nicht, und in der nächsten normal gestrichelt. Ja was denn nun? Gab's den Weg oder nicht? Und in welchem Zustand war er?
Nachdem wir von einer Wandersfamilie am Tag zuvor einen ganz brauchbar erscheinenden Tipp erhalten hatten, planten wir flux um, auf mehr Höhenmeter, mehr Cols, weniger Abenteuer und eine sichere Wegführung. Auf dem letzten Bild vom Vortag kann man geradeaus schon das Hochtal erkennen, das zu unserem ersten Übergang führte. Laut den Wanderern in den frühen Morgenstunden bei Sonnenaufgang wunderschön und mit dem Rad hoch (!) größtenteils fahrbar. Bei dem "Fahrbar" hatten wir ja noch so unsere Zweifel, das wäre eine absolute Seltenheit... aber es stimmte tatsächlich! Bis auf ein paar klitzekleine 50m lange Tragepassagen konnte man wirklich fast alles kurbeln auf dem Wanderweg. Auch mal was  Wir fanden's cool, auch wenn es im Nachhinein fast langweilig scheinen mag 

Nach einem tiefenentspannten Uphill und folgte ein genauso entspannter Downhill über die Grashügel...









... und der nächste Col. 
Den unteren Teil der Abfahrt davon kannten wir schon, da wir da vor zwei Tagen hochgegangen waren und wussten, dass sie sich genauso entspannt-flowig gestalten würde wie die erste. Auch mal was zwischendrin... null Stress, null Technik-Rumgemache, null Ausgesetzt, nur runterflowen!
Ein Ruhetag der etwas anderen Sorte  Langweilig war's... und ich fand's gut


----------



## Lenka K. (29. August 2012)

Also, vor allem die letzten 4 Bilder VOLL langweilig und NULL ausgesetzt! 

Und noch was: die gemeine Bikerin kauft sich mehr Federweg, um sich das Leben bei den Abfahrten (und Auffahrten!) a bissl leichter zu machen. Die Hundsbikerin Scylla nimmt für die Westalpen ein Hardtail, damit das ganze nicht stinklangweilig wird. Respekt! 

Ubaye und Queyras sind wirklich toll, kenne die Gegend allerdings nur im Winter vom Skitourengehen.

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (29. August 2012)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Also, vor allem die letzten 4 Bilder VOLL langweilig und NULL ausgesetzt!



das ist das gemeine an fotos. manchmal kommt eine total knifflig zu fahrende stelle gemeinst öde rüber, und manchmal ergibt ein netter kleiner flowtrail ein spektakuläres foto 

also langweilig war mir auch nicht, ich hab's genossen, einen tag lang einfach mal nur zu fahren ohne stress oder rumgestolpere. die mischung macht's!

ein hardtail braucht's in den westalpen wirklich nicht, da wäre es auch mit einem sofa nicht langweilig 
aber ich wollte halt mal ausprobieren, ob das auch geht, und außerdem liebe ich mein kleines hardtail . es gab stellen, wo ich mich dafür verflucht habe (nicht vom fahrtechnischen her... das funktioniert mittlerweile ganz genauso gut wie mit 180mm am heck... eher wenn ich nicht mehr konnte weil das ht auf flüssig gefahrenen blockigen trails einfach glatt mal doppelt so anstrengend ist wie mit federweg unterm allerwertesten), aber die momente, wo ich sehr glücklich mit meinem harten radl war, überwogen weitaus 
das nächste mal kommt aber der abwechslung halber doch wieder ein plüschsofa mit


----------



## scylla (29. August 2012)

Da sich die Abfahrten auf der Rückkehr aus dem Ubayetal so flüssig gestalteten, waren wir schon Nachmittags halbwegs zeitig wieder am Auto. Zeit genug, das Tal zu wechseln. Tal wechseln hieß aber nicht nur einmal über einen Pass fahren, sondern komplett raus aus den Alpen ins Flachland, und im nächsten Tal wieder hochfahren... war laut Navi schneller als die Variante über die kleinen Pass-Sträßchen. Da kamen gleich mal fast 100 Autokilometer zusammen 
Also waren wir am nächsten Tag schon in Sambuco im Stura-Tal... und konnten uns erst mal gar nicht vom Frühstück losreißen. Das erste Mal dass wir ein Frühstück bekamen, das seinen Namen auch verdiente 

Wohlig vollgefressen ging's gleich von Sambuco aus hoch... und das gleich mal richtig  Nach keinen 200m Einrollen ging die Piste des Grauens los. So steil, dass im kleinsten Gang jeder Tritt ein Kraftakt war und dabei so grobschottrig, dass bei der kleinsten falschen Zuckung das Hinterrad durchdrehen wollte. Ach ja, und das Vorderrad musste man ja gleichzeitig auch irgendwie auf dem Boden halten. Ein Glück war der Tag noch jung und ich noch motiviert, sonst wäre ich wohl schmählich gelaufen 
Als die Piste dann etwas flacher wurde, fing die große Hitze an. Auf >2000 Metern hatten wir 39°C, und schattenspendende Bäume gab's natürlich auch nicht mehr. Irgendwann wollte mein Kreislauf nicht mehr, und jede Bewegung geriet zur Zeitlupe. Das einzige kleine Bach-Rinnsal wurde sofort zum Füße kühlen missbraucht. Danach hatte ich mal wieder einen Platten (dämlicher Highroller )... und so geriet die kleine nette Pistenauffahrt (so dachten wir jedenfalls vorher) zu einer ärgeren Tortour als jede Trageorgie vorher! Pünktlich oben angekommen ging mit natürlich auch noch die einst prall gefüllte 3l Trinkblase aus 

Ein spontaner kleiner Abstecher auf einen Zwischen-Col gestaltete sich ergebnislos, da es den in der Wanderkarte eingezeichneten Weg nicht mehr zu geben schien...
also rollten wir nach einer kleinen Pause im Schatten eines Hirten-Unterstands 





ziemlich lustlos wieder denselben Weg zurück wo wir hergekommen waren, und bogen auf die geplante "Hauptabfahrt" ab.

Mittlerweile war es spät und kühl genug, dass ich mich tatsächlich wieder in Normalgeschwindigkeit bewegen konnte  und so machte die flowig-grobschottrig-kehrige Abfahrt Entlang eines tief eingeschnittenen Canyons einen Mordsspaß! Derart tiefen groben Schotter hatte ich noch nie unter den Stollen, und es war faszinierend zu merken, was alles geht mit einem Bike.









Die Bildausbeute von dem Tag ist ziemlich bescheiden, und der Weg war auch nicht wirklich fotogen, so schön er auch zu fahren war


----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. August 2012)

Scylla - ich bin platt - was man (frau) so alles fahren kann... *staun*

Tolle Bilder, Dein Schatz setzt Dich gut in Szene, auch mal ein Lob an ihn! 

Schöner toller Bericht - weiter!


----------



## scylla (29. August 2012)

Der nächste Tag ist schnell erzählt. Es sollte wieder eine Tagestour bei Sambuco werden. Geplant: zwei Pässe mit Pistenauffahrt.
Die Piste gestaltete sich ähnlich wie am Tag vorher: ein Monster 
Nicht mehr so steil, dafür noch gröber. Dazu war es nochmal 2 Grad heißer als zuvor. Eine Qual! Die einzige Rettung war der eiskalte Wildbach, der immer neben der Piste verlief. 1km strampeln, zum Bach und abkühlen, 1km strampeln, zum Bach... so lief das bis wir oben waren. Die letzten Meter waren nicht mehr fahrbar (Gott sei Dank, ich durfte schieben, welch Erlösung). Zeitgleich kam ein kleines Pistenfahrzeugchen hoch und spuckte eine Ladung Touris eine Kehre unter uns aus, die mit uns die letzten 500m hochlaufen durften. Mann wäre ich da gerne mitgefahren  und die frisch erholten Touris guckten ziemlich doof-mitleidig als sie zwei halbtote Radfahrer in der Hitze vor sich sahen 

Auch die Abfahrt war ziemlich ähnlich zu der am Vortag: ein grobschottriger Kehrentrail. Diesmal jedoch mit Aussicht und Steilhang, was mir nicht so ganz schmeckte. Meistens war die Angst zu groß um Spaß bei der Sache aufkommen zu lassen, und ich war irgendwie froh als es vorbei war und fuhr einen ziemlich verkrampften Mist zusammen .








(und wenn jetzt wieder einer kommt und meint, dass ich zu weit hinten aufm Rad hänge: ja, ich hatte Schiss, und gut sieht das nicht aus )

unten am Rifugio angekommen warfen wir einen besorgten Blick auf die sich zusammenbrauenden Wolken über dem nächsten Übergang, beschlossen aber, es dennoch zu wagen. Weit kamen wir nicht, dann hörten wir Donner und gleich darauf begann es zu tröpfeln. Da war Schluss mit lustig. Also Sattel runter, Kette rechts und nichts wie weg! Beim Rifugio hüpften auch gerade alle in ihre SUVs und machten, dass sie weg kamen (die Piste da hin war nämlich bei Regen gesperrt), so versuchten wir dann bis ins Tal durch Kehren schneiden die lahmarschigen wegversperrenden Autofahrer zu überholen  und jagten die restlichen km bis Sambuco auf der Nationalstraße runter, das Gewitter immer knapp hinter uns. Keine 10 min nachdem wir sicher und trocken in der Unterkunft waren, begann es dann zu schütten. Schwein gehabt!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. August 2012)

Deine Bilder sind wirklich wieder toll aber die Beschreibung klingt nicht so nach 100% Spaß. Ich hatte auch mal nen Alpencross, bei dem ich mich nach einer echten Grippe so geschunden habe.
Übrigens das mit dem Höhenproblem kenn ich auch, als wir das 1. Mal in Nauders im Bikeurlaub waren, da hatte ich schon bei den 7% zum Reschenpass einen Puls von 160 und geschnauft wie ne Dampflok. Ich dachte echt, das gibt´s nicht! Und wenn wir uns mal zum Tremalzo haben shutteln lassen, dann hab ich auf die letzten 100hm mehr geschnauft als wenn ich von unten selber hochstrample. Mittlerweile ist das aber gottseidank Schnee von gestern. Aber wir haben halt auch die Möglichkeit unter´m Jahr öfters mal in höhere Regionen zu biken und selbst bei Tagestouren scheint sich der Körper über die Jahre dran zu gewöhnen. Letzte Woche am Brenner hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme damit.


----------



## scylla (29. August 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Deine Bilder sind wirklich wieder toll aber die Beschreibung klingt nicht so nach 100% Spaß. Ich hatte auch mal nen Alpencross, bei dem ich mich nach einer echten Grippe so geschunden habe.
> Übrigens das mit dem Höhenproblem kenn ich auch, als wir das 1. Mal in Nauders im Bikeurlaub waren, da hatte ich schon bei den 7% zum Reschenpass einen Puls von 160 und geschnauft wie ne Dampflok. Ich dachte echt, das gibt´s nicht! Und wenn wir uns mal zum Tremalzo haben shutteln lassen, dann hab ich auf die letzten 100hm mehr geschnauft als wenn ich von unten selber hochstrample. Mittlerweile ist das aber gottseidank Schnee von gestern. Aber wir haben halt auch die Möglichkeit unter´m Jahr öfters mal in höhere Regionen zu biken und selbst bei Tagestouren scheint sich der Körper über die Jahre dran zu gewöhnen. Letzte Woche am Brenner hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme damit.



100% perfekten Spaß... wann gibt's das schon beim Biken? 
Ein bisschen Quälerei ist ja immer dabei, wenn man selber hochfährt/läuft, und 2 Wochen lang jeden Tag die perfekte Abfahrt ist unwahrscheinlicher als ein 6er im Lotto! Aber 95% Spaß waren's schon 
Das Höhenproblem kam bei mir definitiv von mangelnder Fitness, da im Frühjahr durch Umzug etc ziemlich viel Biken ausgefallen ist, und der Sommer so grandios verregnet war. Letztes Jahr ging's am ersten Tag im  Alpenurlaub problemlos auf 2500 Meter, dieses Jahr ging am ersten Tag ab 2200 Metern gar nix mehr, da hatte ich oben sogar leichte Gleichgewichtsprobleme und bin ziemlich eirig gefahren. Am zweiten Tag ging's dann bis 2600 super, und am dritten Tag hatte es sich ganz erledigt. Ich hab halt leider nicht das Glück, nahe irgendwelcher hohen Berge zu wohnen, da ist's an den paar Mal im Jahr wo ich wirklich hoch hinaus komme jedes Mal dasselbe traurige Spiel mit der Akklimatisation.


----------



## thetourist (29. August 2012)

Grandios tolle Bilder und klasse Bericht. Hab mich hierhin "verirrt" um diesen wunderbaren Reisebericht aufzusaugen!! Ganz großes Kino!!


----------



## Martina H. (29. August 2012)

> und ja, es ist was neues Weiches geplant. Wenn's soweit ist mehr dazu in deinem Aufbauthread



... schon ganz gespannt ich bin 

.. irgendwie habe ich beim Betrachten der Bilder den Eindruck, dass sich Deine Bezeichnung für "flowiger Trail" diametral zu meiner verhält


----------



## Gjosta (29. August 2012)

Hallo,

hier mal Bilder von mir und meinem Specialized Epic beim 24h-Rennen in Idstein. Hat viel Spass gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (29. August 2012)

@ Scylla
Vielen Dank für die wirklich schönen Bilder samt Bericht!
Klingt spannend aber auch anstrengend... 
Du hättest eigentlich einen eigenen Thread dafür aufmachen können 
Grüße!

@ GJosta
Wie kann man bei einem Rennen so läßig entspannt gucken ;-))
Und sag jetzt blos nicht, das liegt am TwentyNiner ;-))


----------



## Gjosta (29. August 2012)

Natürlich liegt das nur am 29er 
Nee, da ich schon in der Runde vorher den Fotograf an der Stelle gesehen hatte, habe ich versucht für das Foto halbwegs vernünftig zu schauen  davor und danach war der Ausdruck weniger entspannt... aber die Bilder sind dann auch nicht zum veröffentlichen geeignet


----------



## scylla (29. August 2012)

@Gjosta
hihi, so muss das... immer schön in die Kamera lächeln  ich fand ja auch gerade, dass das unverschämt lässig aussieht für ein 24 Stunden Rennen 

@Votec
wozu ein neuer Thread? Wir haben doch diesen hier...

Der nächste Tag ist nochmal kurz erzählt:
Wir machten erst den Pass, den wir am Vortag auslassen mussten wegen dem Gewitter, und wollten noch einen dranhängen.
Wieder schwül-heiße Temperaturen, wieder eine Mörder-Piste nach oben, wieder eine schottrig-kehrige Abfahrt, aber diesmal weniger ausgesetzt und daher sehr spaßig.




(sorry für das dazwischengerutschte nicht-weibliche Wesen auf dem Bild... aber sonst gäb's gar kein Anschauungsmaterial zu dem Tag)





Auch das Nachspiel zur Abfahrt wiederholte sich:
kaum am Ende des etwas steileren Trailstücks angekommen zogen schwarze Wolken auf und es donnerte schon. Nur diesmal gab's keine Flucht-Piste, sondern der Trail zog sich noch ein wenig wellig in die Länge. Daher ging's nicht ganz so schnell voran. Der Trail machte trotz der Eile aber viel Spaß, genau die richtige Mischung aus Flow und Technikeinlagen. Kaum auf der Straße angekommen fing es an richtig zu regnen. Einen km vor dem rettenden Auto kam's dann richtig böse runter. Wir retteten uns in einen Straßentunnel, aber ich war eh schon bis auf die Haut durch. Das Glück schien uns auszugehen...


----------



## Mausoline (29. August 2012)

Super Fotos, richtig klasse, spannende Aussichten 

....und dass es anstrengender und unangenehmer wird, damit muss man einfach rechnen, wenn man sich in solchen Gebieten rumtreibt. 
Dafür kommt nicht jeder dorthin und das hat was 

Übrigens bin ich 6 AX mit dem gleichen Hardtail (natürlich nicht auf Scyllas Niveau) gefahren bevor ich aufs Sofa umgestiegen bin, aber in meinem Alter darf man das


----------



## scylla (29. August 2012)

Auf die folgende Episode freue ich mich schon zu erzählen. Die beste Tour des Urlaubs 

Los ging's sofort mit ein wenig Tragen. Nicht besonders lang und es war noch früh am Tag und kühl, also eine lockere Übung. Am Pass angekommen bot sich gleich eine wunderbare Aussicht auf die morgendlichen Gipfel. Nur die ersten hundert Meter der Abfahrt wollten mir partout nicht gefallen. Eigentlich nur aufsteigen und Lenker gerade halten, kein Problem... wäre da nicht meine Höhenangst und gute 200m fast senkrechter Abhang direkt nebenan gewesen. Normalerweise no-go, aber irgendwie war ich an dem Morgen zu gut drauf, um es nicht wenigstens zu versuchen. Nach ein wenig Rumgezicke und Zähnegeklapper...





... na also, geht doch  Der Tag passt!

Danach war es auch schon vorbei mit ausgesetzt, und es folgte ein Trailfeuerwerk der Extraklasse! Flowig, verblockt, steinig, grobschottrig, technisch, kehrig, alles dabei was Spaß macht, und genau in der richtigen Mischung um dauergrinsend durchzusurfen. Garniert mit einer Portion extrem guter Landschaft und serviert mit Sonnenschein 








































(find den Biker )

Huiii, war das fein 

Unten am Rifugio gab's erst mal Mittag, vor die Trageorgie zum nächsten Pass anstand...




... doch wohl nicht etwa zu viel gegessen? 

Der Aufstieg zog sich etwas in die Länge, und fast oben angekommen... das war doch nicht etwa schon wieder ein Donnergrollen überm Berg? Doch! 
Also nichts wie runter vom Pass und zwar schnell, es fing schon an zu tröpfeln! Unten am See waren in der Karte ein paar Häuser eingezeichnet, vielleicht ja unsere Rettung? Erstes Haus... kein Dach, Mist... zweites Haus... auch kein Dach... drittes Haus... ah, das sieht noch ganz aus... aber leider verrammelt . Also flux alle Regensachen angezogen und in eine Ecke gekauert, da kam's schon runter was das Zeug hielt. Blitz, Donner, Starkregen, Hagel und alles was dazu gehörte. Erkenntnis des Tages: meine tolle teure Gore-Regenjacke hält ungefähr so trocken wie ein Trikot 

Nach einer halben Stunde war der Spuk vorbei und wir konnten weiterziehen, eine alte verfallene Militärpiste hoch zum dritten Pass. 
Runter ging's ungefähr gleich, ebenfalls eine verfallene Militärpiste. Nicht schwierig zu fahren, aber flowig-spaßig und mit den vom Regen noch glitschigen Steinen hätte es nichts anspruchsvolleres gebraucht.

















wäre man dem Hauptweg gefolgt, wäre man etwas oberhalb auf einer Piste gelandet, und hätte die Piste zum nächsten Ort runterfahren können. Wir entschieden uns aber für einen abzweigenden Wanderweg, der uns weiter runter führte. Hier wurde es wieder richtig fordernd, teilweise auch überfordernd. Ich muss wohl noch viel lernen... aber das was schon ging hat richtig Laune gemacht...





... leider war's mit der Kraft schon ein wenig zu Ende, so dass ich ein paar Mal fast über den Lenker geflogen wäre und letztendlich aus Vernunftgründen weniger rumprobierte als die Lust diktierte.

Viel zu früh aber schon recht spät am Tag waren wir auf der Straße und durften die letzten Meter zum Auto hochkurbeln. Schade, der Tag hätte eigentlich ewig weitergehen dürfen


----------



## Bea5 (30. August 2012)

tolle Bilder, klasse Bericht, Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (30. August 2012)




----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. August 2012)

ganz süß das Photo mit Dir in Großaufnahme, wo Du leicht angestrengt so nett schief guckst... süß  !

ne, ganz großes Kino, Hut ab, gefällt mir !

Ich glaub´, ich hätte (fast) alles geschoben *schäm* ...


----------



## Tatü (30. August 2012)

@Scylla.
schade dass ihr im Roya mit der Tourauswahl nicht viel Glück hattet. 
Es stimmt schon es ist dort sehr abgeschieden aber es gibt dort auch super mtb Touren.


----------



## Lenka K. (30. August 2012)

@Scylla,

richtig schöne Bilder & interessante Touren!

Aber: ist es Absicht, die Streckenführung ziemlich im dunklen zu lassen ("Col 1, Col 2 etc.") oder könntest du eventuell dein Bericht um konkretere Angaben ergänzen (vom Maljasset zum Col XY usw.). Wäre doch hilfreich, falls sich eine in die Gegend verirrt ...

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## scylla (30. August 2012)

per PN oder EMail jederzeit gerne 

ansonsten...
http://www.vttrack.fr/ 

So, und jetzt muss ich wohl den Rest des Urlaubs noch schnell "hinter mich" bringen. Eigentlich würde ich am liebsten bei der letzten Tour aufhören, getreu dem Motto "man sollte dann Schluss machen, wenn's am schönsten ist". Aber es müssen ja auch noch die negativen Seiten an so einem planlosen und zugegebenermaßen sehr schlecht vorbereiteten Bike-Urlaub beleuchtet werden 

Also...
von den nächsten zwei Tagen gibt's keine Bilder (aus gutem Grund ) daher nur schnell in Worten:
Der nächste Tag solle gemütlicher werden und kürzer, da wir abends wieder Standort wechseln wollten. Was käme für eine gemütliche kleine Runde besser gelegen als eine offizielle Mtb-Strecke? Also die Rampidoc Tour bei Sambuco ausgewählt. Fazit: Fader p(/m)istiger Uphill, faderer grashügliger Downhill, fadeste Landschaft. Bei der Tour schlafen einem die Füße ein und die Augen zu, gibt ja eh nix zu sehen außer verdörrtes Gras und Kuhschei$e. Mein absoluter Topfavorit für den blödsten Trail der ganzen Westalpen 
Wenigstens haben wir's schnell hinter uns gebracht und beschlossen dann den Nachmittag in einer nahen Bar bei freiem Wifi und Wetterbericht rumzubringen. 
Was dann folgte war die dümmste Aktion des ganzen Urlaubs: der Wetterbericht sagte eine Regenfront aus dem Norden voraus, aber Gewitter im Süden. Pest oder Cholera. Eigentlich zog es uns eh nach Süden, da wir die Landschaft dort cool fanden und das trailtechnisch auch noch ein recht weißer Fleck auf unserer Karte war. Also Gewitter ausgewählt, ins Auto gesetzt und nach Süden gefahren... nur als wir im Süden waren, sah's dort so kohlrabenschwarz am Himmel aus, dass wir unsere Entscheidung massiv anzweifelten. Gewitter auf dem Pass hatten wir doch erst, und das war nicht wirklich angenehm! Also U-Turn und ab ins Queyras...
Nach einer wilden Hatz mit unserem armen braven 50kW Polochen hinter einem dreimal so stark motorisierten Einheimischen auf den kleinen Pass-Sträßchen Richtung Queyras (Spaaaß ) ... was gab's da zu sehen? Richtig, noch viel schwärzerer Himmel und dicke Regenschwaden. Dumm, dümmer, am dümmsten  Man hätte es ja wirklich nicht ahnen können, nachdem wir mindestens 3 Stunden in der Bar vor dem Wetterbericht gegrübelt hatten 
Mittlerweile war's zu spät für noch einen U-Turn, also übernachteten wir halt in einem grauslig hässlichen Skiort in Frankreich, um morgens gleich wieder nach Süden abzudüsen. Zum zweiten Mal in Entraque angekommen suchten wir gleich für abends eine Unterkunft. Das gestaltete sich schon mal sehr schwierig, und bis wir was hatten war es fast Mittag. Fast zu spät für eine richtige Tour. Also auf der Karte den nächstbesten Wanderweg rausgesucht, hochgefahren, runtergelaufen. Ich weiß nicht ob S5/G5 dem Mistding noch gerecht würde, jedenfalls hatte ich massivste Probleme, zu Fuß da runter zu kommen und hab mir teils vor Angst fast in die Hosen gemacht 

Der nächste Tag konnte ja eigentlich nur besser werden...


----------



## Mausoline (30. August 2012)

Ohne Worte 




Lahmschnecke, ich glaub wir überlegens uns nochmal mit Scylla zu fahren


----------



## jboe (31. August 2012)

@scylla: Eigentlich bin ich froh keine neuen wunderschönen Bilder mehr zu sehen
Bis unsere Tochter (4  Monate) fit für den Singletrailer ist wird es noch ne Weile dauern. Und solange muss die kurze Hausrunde herhalten. Also heisst es verharren, Bilder ansabbern und träumen 
Von mir auch nochmal ein Riesenlob und weiter so. Obwohl ich da gar keine Bedenken habe 
Was fährst du für ein Sattel? Wenn wir ein paar Tage im Harz unterwegs sind bin ich trotz gepolsterter Unterhose schmerzlich wund (wir sind ja hier unter Frauen).


----------



## scylla (31. August 2012)

zweitletzter Urlaubstag...
diesmal war wieder eine große Runde geplant mit vielen Höhenmetern aber nur einem Übergang. Los ging's über eine alte Piste. Wie selbige aussah wunderte schon nicht mehr, das kannten wir ja bereits *schnauf*... trotzdem ging's unerwartet gut voran weil wir dank der frühen Stunde motiviert waren, alles durchzudrücken. Die Runde ging knapp an dem See vorbei, an dem wir zwei Tage vorher im Gewitter abgeduscht worden waren. Landschaftlich war's also wie erwartet wieder mal ein Knaller! Der auf die Piste folgende Uphill-Trail zog sich wellig mit einigen kurzen Abfahrt-Passagen an einer Bergflanke vorbei...

















... bis er sich gabelte. Der Hauptwanderweg ging rechts, unser GPS-Track ging links. Nur wo war der Weg? Nirgends! Die Wandermarkierungen gingen weglos durch eine kleine Hochebene auf ein Geröllfeld zu. Eine Spur war oft nicht erkennbar, und man musste sich ganz schön anstrengen, die nächste verwitterte Wandermarkierung auszuspähen. Nach kurzem Zweifeln beschlossen wir, dem Track zu vertrauen und dort durchzugehen, anstatt den Hauptweg zu nehmen. 





Irgendwann ging's richtig ins grobe Geröllfeld, und zwar einfach schnurstracks hoch! Klettern war angesagt, und zwar mit höchster Konzentration, ganz ungefährlich ist so ein Geröllfeld nicht...









Irgendwo mitten drin wich unser Track zum zweiten Mal vom Wanderweg ab. Der Track ging senkrecht einen grobschottrigen Steilhang hoch, die Wandermarkierung folgte dem Geröllfeld. Hmmm, hatte da das GPS unserer Vorgänger einen Aussetzer, oder machte das irgendeinen Sinn, der sich uns nicht erschloss? Wir beschlossen, diesmal lieber auf die Wandermarkierung zu vertrauen, sicher ist sicher. Irgendwann hörte das Geröllfeld auf, bis zum Übergang fehlten uns aber laut GPS noch 200 Höhenmeter. Die Wandermarkierung ging nun über sacksteile Felsplatten hoch, mehr als 100% Steigung und keine Tritte. Man musste sich, auf allen Vieren krabbelnd, hocharbeiten, um sich an den kleinen Spalten und Vorsprüngen in den Felsplatten festhalten zu können. Eine Steinplatte lang ging's gut, danach wurde es noch steiler... mit Rad auf dem Rücken unmöglich, man konnte sich nicht festhalten ohne dass die Reifen an den Fels anstießen und das Rad nach hinten vom Rücken rutschte! Jetzt erschloss sich der Sinn hinter der Wegführung unseres GPS-Tracks. Hätten wir nur darauf vertraut! Hier gab's kein Durchkommen mehr, das war schlichtweg viel zu gefährlich mit dem sperrigen Ballast namens Fahrrad auf dem Rücken. Meine Hochachtung vor den wahrscheinlich viel bergerfahreneren Track-Erstellern... ich schätze mal, die hatten den ganzen Hang von unten eingehend studiert und wussten genau, wo sie durchkommen würden und wo nicht... wir hatten das verpeilt und waren einfach geradewegs drauflos. Unser Fehler und unsere Unerfahrenheit 
Der Rückweg bis zum Abzweig kostete uns dann so viel Zeit, dass es für einen nochmaligen Anlauf zu spät war. Die Tour war eh so lang, dass es auch ohne Irrwege zum Ende hin knapp geworden wäre mit dem Tageslicht, und auf der Karte sah es so aus, als würde uns auf der anderen Seite vom Übergang einige hundert Meter vom selben Geröllfeld erwarten. Da blieb uns nichts anderes übrig, als mit den Zähnen knirschend umzukehren 





Eigentlich auch auf der Seite ein netter Trail, aber da Abbrechen und Umkehren immer unerfreulich ist war das wieder ein etwas betrübliches Ende eines Tages, der eigentlich so gut angefangen hatte. Wir werden was draus lernen und wiederkommen! So schnell wird die Tour nicht ad acta gelegt 

Der letzte Tag war schließlich Royatal... nachzulesen weiter vorne.

So, das war's von meiner Seite! Geschichte zu Ende, Bilder zu Ende ...

Jetzt seid ihr wieder dran


----------



## barbarissima (31. August 2012)

Danke Scylla 

 Das war beste Unterhaltung mit superschönen Bildern und einer spannenden Geschichte.


----------



## scylla (31. August 2012)

jboe schrieb:


> Was fährst du für ein Sattel? Wenn wir ein paar Tage im Harz unterwegs sind bin ich trotz gepolsterter Unterhose schmerzlich wund (wir sind ja hier unter Frauen).



danke für das Lob 

Mein Sattel ist ein Specialized Phenom SL, der ist schön "flach" gebaut ohne irgendeine Wölbung nach oben, so dass ich tatsächlich auf den Sitzknochen sitze und nicht auf irgendwelchen weiblichen Weichteilen. Leider gibt's den nicht mehr  und die neuen Phenom Modelle finde ich nicht so gut. 
Aber jeder Hintern ist anders, daher kann ich dir jetzt leider keinen universellen Tipp geben. Gute Händler geben aber Testsättel raus, die du, evtl gegen schmale Leihgebühr, ein paar Tage lang auf deinem eigenen Rad testen kannst... oder sie geben eine Rücknahmegarantie auf den gekauften Sattel bei Nichtgefallen. Einfach mal nachfragen und durchprobieren.
Eine gute Polster-Radhose ist auch wichtig. Die Dinger, die als gepolsterte Unterhose verkauft werden, sind meistens schlecht. Lieber etwas mehr investieren für gute Qualität als ein schlechtes Polster. Ich zieh immer eine ganz normale Lycra-Radhose unter die Short, die sitzen besser. Die Innenhosen/Polster-Unterhosen, die bei den Shorts manchmal dabei sind, verstauben hinten im Schrank. Ich persönlich mag Herren-Polster lieber als Damen-Polster. Aber das ist auch was Individuelles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (31. August 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Lahmschnecke, ich glaub wir überlegens uns nochmal mit Scylla zu fahren


 
Hmmm... Scylla könnte sich rückwärts aufs Bike setzen, vielleicht - aber nur vielleicht - hätten wir dann eine kleine Chance... 

Bin massivst beeindruckt von den Bildern.

Mausoline, wir lassen den Kopf nicht hängen. Wir radeln halt so gut wir können, den Rest gehen wir zu Fuß  !


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. August 2012)

Klasse Bericht und Fotos Scylla. Respekt für das fahren neben dem 200 m tiefen Abhang. Auch wenn ich keine Höhenangst kenne, hätte mich dort keiner auf Bike gebracht.


----------



## Chrige (31. August 2012)

Super Bilder!
doch doch, das packen wir. Ich bin immernoch einer Tour zu viert oder zu fünft nicht abgeneigt...


----------



## Mausoline (31. August 2012)

Zumindest hab ich Erfahrung beim Umdrehen 50m unterm Gipfel 

Scylla Hochachtung  
diese Aktionen in Geröllfeldern, uiui.....
für manche Strecken sollte man sich vielleicht doch noch ein paar mehr Infos holen  sagt Mami 

Ich hab selbst auf dem Bindelweg einiges geschoben, weils fast senkrecht runterging.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. August 2012)

Wirklich super Bilder! Die Spitzkehren sehen nach viel Spaß aus, das Geröllfeld weniger. Da fühl ich mich vom Hinsehen gleich ganz schwach und schwindlig 
Wg. dem Track: Hinterher ist man immer schlauer, hätte genauso gut umgekehrt sein können. Ich glaub, ich hätte das auch so wie ihr gemacht und wäre der Markierung gefolgt. Next time, better Luck! Wenigstens hattet ihr super Wetter und ne schöne Aussicht.
Ich werd leider immer fauler und weniger experimentierfreudig.


----------



## scylla (31. August 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> für manche Strecken sollte man sich vielleicht doch noch ein paar mehr Infos holen  sagt Mami



ja Mama  ... wobei das mit den Infos nicht immer so einfach ist abseits der üblichen von Radfahrern begangenen/befahrenen Routen, und in anderen Fällen die Informationen konträr zur eigenen Erfahrung sein können (z.B. Rampidoc Mtb-Tour bei Sambuco). Tipps und Informationen von Fußgängern können zwar hilfreich sein, müssen aber auch nicht immer passen, weil viele Leute die selbst nicht biken keine Vorstellung davon haben, was mit einem Fahrrad geht und was nicht. Ein einfacher Wanderweg kann ein sehr schwieriger Mtb-Weg sein (z.B. bei vielen Felsstufen und hochstehenden Steinen, wo ein Fußgänger einfach das Bein drüber setzt, man aber mit dem Fahrrad schwer am kämpfen ist) oder andersrum kann ein schwieriger Fußweg ein eher leichter Radweg sein (ein steiler "glatter" Hang z.B.).
Und wie das mit den Bikebergsteigern und der Informationsweitergabe ist, weißt du ja sicher auch . Bei Leuten mit so einer Einstellung geh ich nimmer um Infos betteln.
Am Ende bleibt halt doch des öfteren nur Ausprobieren, über die gelungenen Touren freuen, und den Ärger über die Griffe ins Klo schnell wieder vergessen. Aus Fehlern lernt man... nächstes Mal sind wir schon wieder um einige Erfahrungen klüger und machen sicher manches besser, was uns diesmal misslungen ist


----------



## wintergriller (31. August 2012)

@scylla: Megaklasseoberhammer Bilder und Bericht   Wir waren dieses Jahr auch wieder in den Westalpen, haben allerdings auf ausgedehnte Touren mit dem Bike verzichtet, dafür haben wir zur Abwechslung die Rennräder genommen und einige berühmte Cols bezwungen. 
Die (Big-)Bikes wurden diesen Urlaub nur in den Bikeparks bewegt. Zum Abschluss gab es dann allerdings noch den dreitägigen Grischa Trail Ride, so dass das Touren fahren dann doch nicht ganz zu kurz kam 

Actionbild:


----------



## Jennfa (31. August 2012)

Tolle Bilder auf den letzten Seiten . Da bekommt man ja wieder richtig Fernweh! Manchmal weiß man halt nicht was einen erwartet, aber wenn man es nicht probiert gehen einem zum Teil die besten Sachen durch die Lappen . Das macht es ja auch alles so spannend. Mich reizen natürliche Sachen meist auch mehr als immer wieder nach PDS zu fahren (auch wenn Bikepark mal richtig spaßig sein kann). Schöner Bericht!!! Welche Wanderschuhe trägst du da eigentlich Scylla?


----------



## scylla (31. August 2012)

Das sind La Sportiva Ganda Guide. Laufen eigentlich unter Zustiegschuhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (1. September 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ja Mama  ... wobei das mit den Infos nicht immer so einfach ist abseits der üblichen von Radfahrern begangenen/befahrenen Routen, und in anderen Fällen die Informationen konträr zur eigenen Erfahrung sein können (z.B. Rampidoc Mtb-Tour bei Sambuco). Tipps und Informationen von Fußgängern können zwar hilfreich sein, müssen aber auch nicht immer passen.....
> Am Ende bleibt halt doch des öfteren nur Ausprobieren, über die gelungenen Touren freuen, und den Ärger über die Griffe ins Klo schnell wieder vergessen. Aus Fehlern lernt man... nächstes Mal sind wir schon wieder um einige Erfahrungen klüger und machen sicher manches besser, was uns diesmal misslungen ist



Ich versuchs zu erklären. Gelände, Höhenlinien anhand der Karte zu studieren ist wohl klar. Wenn ich mich in so hochalpinem Gebiet bewege, das auch noch wenig begangen ist oder weniger bekannt ist, ist die Möglichkeit natürlich größer, dass Wege verfallen oder Markierungen fehlen oder schlecht sichtbar sind. Z.Bsp. Österreich mit vielen Hütten werden die Wege von Hütte zu Hütte regelmäßig gepflegt oder auch hochalpine Übergänge im Frühjahr wieder gerichtet. Es gibt ja auch Wanderführer oder Hochtourenführer, in denen die Wege beschrieben sind. Von unserem  ersten Übergang dieses Jahr Richtung Venediger Höhenweg wußten wir, dass er teilweise ausgesetzt, schmal und steil ist. Außerdem gabs Geröll- und Schotterfelder und einen Gipfel mit losem Gestein oberhalb eines Wegstücks, das hieß steinschlaggefährdet und somit mit Helm gehen und möglichst zügig durchgehen. Morgens vor dem Start hatte es geschneit und nach Rücksprache mit dem Hüttenwirt sind wir ca. 2 Stdn später losgegangen. Solche Wege sollte ich nur begehen, wenn eine gewisse Fitness und Trittsicherheit, Schwindelfreiheit vorhanden ist, plötzlich auftauchende Kletterpartien verlangen nochmehr Können, vor allem mit solchem Gepäck. Ihr habt das in dem Fall vollkommen richtig gemacht umzudrehen (solang es noch geht) Zeit ist ein wichtiger Faktor im Gebirge, Länge der Touren entsprechend planen mit evtl. Alternativen. Immer aktuellen Wetterbericht einholen  und das Wetter beobachten (Wolkenbildung)

Verstanden? Hoffentlich hab ich jetzt nicht nur Murks geschrieben, es wird glaub ich Zeit fürs Heiabettchen. 
Guts Nächtle


----------



## scylla (1. September 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Verstanden? Hoffentlich hab ich jetzt nicht nur Murks geschrieben, es wird glaub ich Zeit fürs Heiabettchen.
> Guts Nächtle



Moin Mausoline,
hast gar keinen Murks geschrieben, alles richtig 
Wanderführer etc durchgeackert haben wir nicht, da hast du recht... nicht umsonst schrieb ich, dass das diesmal etwas schlecht vorbereitet und chaotisch war. Trotzdem wussten wir bei dem Übergang, wo wir letztendlich umdrehen mussten, dass da was "faul" sein könnte. In einer Karte war er nämlich als gestrichelte Linie in großem Bogen eingezeichnet, in allen anderen Karten war's allerdings ein gepunkteter Weg, der schnurstracks über den Col führte... und das Geröllfeld war in jeder Topo drin (wobei man da natürlich nicht sieht, ob's mannsgroße Felsen sind oder kleine Steinchen). Also damit, dass es steil und nicht ganz einfach werden würde, war zu rechnen. Unser Fehler letztendlich war ein ganz anderer und passierte vor Ort: wir haben uns den Übergang von unten, wo man den Überblick hatte, nicht gründlich genug angeschaut. Von der kleinen Zwischen-Hochebene aus konnte man wunderbar schon von unten sehen, dass man an dem Stück, wo wir dann nicht weiter kamen, mit Rädern auf dem Buckel kaum eine Chance hatte (vielleicht wär's ja irgendwie gegangen, aber mit einem Rad pro zwei Leuten und irgendwie hochreichen, und das wäre dann höchst gefährlich und zeitraubend gewesen, sowas über 200 Höhenmeter zu praktizieren), und das Schotterstück, wo unser GPS-Track hochführte, zwar auch nach anstrengender Kletterpartie aussah aber relativ zur Alternative noch recht leicht und gefahrlos machbar.
Mittendrin fehlte dann eben der Überblick, um das zu sehen. Bei dem Punkt fehlte uns Flachländern schlicht die Erfahrung mit solchen Sachen. Nächstes Mal wissen wir: Wenn eine "weglose" Markierung über einen zweifelhaften Übergang führt und du den Weg nicht siehst, nimm dir vorher viel Zeit mit Überblick alles abzuchecken und alle Möglichkeiten durchzuspielen 
Und: Die Wandermarkierung ist nicht immer für Radwanderer die beste 

Die Italiener, von denen wir den Track hatten, schrieben übrigens ganz lapidar, dass man ein bisschen über ein Geröllfeld klettern muss, die Info "ja nicht dem Wanderweg folgen" fehlte leider... wahrscheinlich sehr erfahrene Bergsteiger, sonst hätten die das nicht sofort geschnallt, wo man mit Rad lang muss. Entsprechend haben die's auch in 40 min über den Übergang geschafft


----------



## Mausoline (1. September 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ..... Unser Fehler letztendlich war ein ganz anderer und passierte vor Ort: wir haben uns den Übergang von unten, wo man den Überblick hatte, nicht gründlich genug angeschaut. Von der kleinen Zwischen-Hochebene aus konnte man wunderbar schon von unten sehen.....
> .....Mittendrin fehlte dann eben der Überblick, um das zu sehen. Bei dem Punkt fehlte uns Flachländern schlicht die Erfahrung mit solchen Sachen. Nächstes Mal wissen wir: Wenn eine "weglose" Markierung über einen zweifelhaften Übergang führt und du den Weg nicht siehst, nimm dir vorher viel Zeit mit Überblick alles abzuchecken und alle Möglichkeiten durchzuspielen ........
> ...... Entsprechend haben die's auch in 40 min über den Übergang geschafft



Genau, nach vorherigem Abchecken die Zeit einteilen und damit im Vorfeld schon genügend Zeit für solch besondere Stellen einplanen bzw. evtl. Rückzug antreten. Zu zweit, wenn man sich gut kennt nochmal viel einfacher, als in einer größeren Gruppe!

Solche Zeitangaben sind doch mit Vorsicht zu genießen, manche haben ein furchtbar schlechtes Zeitgefühl 

Wir sind mal die Brennerstraße nach Innsbruck runtergerauscht, weil wir am Brenner nicht so lange auf den Zug warten wollten. Die Zeitangaben, die wir hatten waren utopisch, bei dem Wind, der einem da das Tal hoch entgegenbläst, war es bergab furchtbar stressig und es hat gradmal auf den nächsten Zug gereicht


----------



## MeMa (4. September 2012)

nix wildes, aber mein hometrail


----------



## Lahmschnecke (4. September 2012)

Nett, Mema - ich hätte den Chicken-way daneben genommen


----------



## MeMa (4. September 2012)

Hab ich vorher auch immer gemacht 
bis mir mal jemand sagte: von unten sieht die treppe nicht so steil aus.
das war der moment wo ich dann runterbrauste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. September 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> nix wildes, aber mein hometrail


Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es im "schönsten Bundesland der Welt" so tolle trails gibt Wenn ich mal wieder bei meinen Eltern zu besuch bin muss ich definitiv das Bike mitnehmen  Vllt können wir dann mal ne runde zusammen drehen ? Is keine 10km von mir zu hause weg!


----------



## MeMa (4. September 2012)

Wäre ne Idee 

Hier gibt's schon geile Trails. Man muss nur wissen wo sie sich verstecken


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (8. September 2012)

Ist recht schlecht zu erkennen, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe arbeitet der Hinterbau auf der Treppe gar nicht. Kann es sein, dass du den Dämpfer blockiert hattest? Wenn nicht, solltest du den mal einstellen.


----------



## MeMa (9. September 2012)

Der war nicht blockiert. Fahre grundsätzlich offen und senke vorne auch nicht ab. Der ist gut so eingestellt und arbeitet hervorragend mit


----------



## lucie (9. September 2012)

...Urlaub ist schöööön... 


























​

...äh, war schööööön...


----------



## Bea5 (10. September 2012)

Klasse Bilder!

Ich möchte auch schon wieder


----------



## scylla (10. September 2012)

@Martina & lucie

klasse


----------



## Schnitte (10. September 2012)

auch wenn die Bilder nun schon fast 3 wochen alt sind und noch vor meinem Unfall waren, möchte ich sie euch nicht vorenthalten =) ich fiebere schon sehnsüchtig den Tag der Gipsabnahme entgegen =)


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. September 2012)

Das dürfte dann wohl Spicak sein, richtig? 
Ansonsten noch gute Besserung.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. September 2012)

Die Fotoausbeute unserer Bikeparktour ist wie immer sehr dürftig, offenbar fahren wir viel zu viel. Sollten uns dringend mal einen Fotografen zulegen. 
Hier ein paar herzeigbare die ich natürlich nicht verheimlichen möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tesla71 (10. September 2012)

Oh, schick! Wo ist denn das?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. September 2012)

Das erste ist vom Geisskopf ("solala") und die anderen beiden aus dem Park in Spicak (seeehr zu empfehlen!)


----------



## Schnitte (10. September 2012)

@turbo.huhnchen

Spicak ist korrekt  I love it. Seid ihr den Struggel mal gefahren? so ein genialer Track 

bis 20.09. bin ich noch als Fotograf unterwegs =) ihr dürft mich gern buchen *haha
=)


----------



## Jennfa (10. September 2012)

Ich glaub ich muss auch mal wieder in den Park . Vor allem das Erste von Schnitte find ich toll (die anderen machen aber auch Lust auf mehr ). Das hat so was ungestelltes und lockeres von hinten aus dem Wald geknipst, sehr schön!


----------



## Schnitte (10. September 2012)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss auch mal wieder in den Park . Vor allem das Erste von Schnitte find ich toll (die anderen machen aber auch Lust auf mehr ). Das hat so was ungestelltes und lockeres von hinten aus dem Wald geknipst, sehr schön!



hihi das stimmt =) da wusste ich nicht, dass mein Fotograf knipst  es hieß nur: roll schon mal vor, ich komme nach


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. September 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> @turbo.huhnchen
> 
> Spicak ist korrekt  I love it. Seid ihr den Struggel mal gefahren? so ein genialer Track
> 
> ...


 
Sind den Struggle ein Mal gefahren. Ist schick die Piste und wird nächstes Jahr im Sommerurlaub sicherlich ausgiebigst befahren. 
Dieses Mal waren wir vorher schon zwei Tage am Ochsenkopf und zwei am Geisskopf. Der fünfte DH-Tag in Folge ist dann konditions- und krafttechnisch leider nicht mehr der hellste aber zum antesten hat es noch gereicht  
Den sechsten Tag (war ursprünglich geplant) haben wir uns dann geschenkt. 
Hatte schon am zweiten Abend Blutblasen in den Händen (wer den Ochsenkopf kennt weiß vielleicht warum) und nach 5 Tagen hat selbst das Halten der Zahnbürste schon weh getan


----------



## scylla (10. September 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Hatte schon am zweiten Abend Blutblasen in den Händen (wer den Ochsenkopf kennt weiß vielleicht warum) und nach 5 Tagen hat selbst das Halten der Zahnbürste schon weh getan



Oh ja, das kann ich mir vorstellen. Und am Geißkopf DH rummst's ja auch nicht schlecht. Respekt, dass ihr das 5 Tage am Stück durchgehalten habt


----------



## Schnitte (11. September 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Sind den Struggle ein Mal gefahren. Ist schick die Piste und wird nächstes Jahr im Sommerurlaub sicherlich ausgiebigst befahren.
> Dieses Mal waren wir vorher schon zwei Tage am Ochsenkopf und zwei am Geisskopf. Der fünfte DH-Tag in Folge ist dann konditions- und krafttechnisch leider nicht mehr der hellste aber zum antesten hat es noch gereicht
> Den sechsten Tag (war ursprünglich geplant) haben wir uns dann geschenkt.
> Hatte schon am zweiten Abend Blutblasen in den Händen (wer den Ochsenkopf kennt weiß vielleicht warum) und nach 5 Tagen hat selbst das Halten der Zahnbürste schon weh getan


 
kann ich gut verstehen  den Struggle empfinde ich als extrem technisch. Mit einem BigBike schnell und flüssig durchzukommen verlangt echt einiges 
der track hat mich einmal auch fast vom Rad geschmissen  konnte das wild gewordene Biest aber gerade noch unter mir halten. Fühlte mich danach ein wenig wie Sam Hill, wenn er wieder mal eine verrückte Line ausprobiert. Während dessen haben die Jungs schon Wetten abgeschlossen in welchen Busch ich lande  (natürlich mit ein wenig sorge dazu)


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. September 2012)

Am Gardameer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. September 2012)

und hier beim Alpencross 
Jakobsstöckl:




Pfundererjoch:




irgendwo nahe Brenner:


----------



## Votec Tox (20. September 2012)

Hatten einen schönen Tag in den Alpen bei Klosters und Davos.
Mit Hilfe der Bahnen  eine ausgiebige Runde gedreht:
Klosters - Madrisa - Gotschna - Davos - Parsenn Weissfluhjoch - Straela - Schatzalp - Davos - Klosters:

Habe zwar schon ein paar Bilder im "Bionasen"forum  gepostet, nun gibts hier auch noch welche :

Irgendwo zwischen Straela und Schatzalp:






Gotschna oben:






Der Trail nach Davos runter:






Mehr so Dickschiffzirkeln / Madrisa:






Und bautz, natürlich genau vorm Photographen :






Weiter gehts 






Grüße!


----------



## Chrige (20. September 2012)

Tolle Fotos! Bin in 10 Tagen auch für zwei Tage in Klosters. Hoffe, dass das Wetter auch so gut sein wird.


----------



## scylla (20. September 2012)

@_Votec Tox_
deine bilder machen richtig lust aufs biken!


----------



## dre (22. September 2012)

@Votec Tox



Votec Tox schrieb:


> ...Und bautz, natürlich genau vorm Photographen :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




schöne Bilder, o.k. kann und passiert jedem/-er. Trotzdem saubere Vorstellung, Hut ab......
Was für einen Helm trägst du denn da? Interessantes Ding
Ich suche auch gerade einen belüfteten Helm, mit Kinnschutz. Danke für eine Info.


----------



## Votec Tox (23. September 2012)

dre schrieb:


> .....
> Was für einen Helm trägst du denn da?....
> Ich suche auch gerade einen belüfteten Helm, mit Kinnschutz. Danke für eine Info.


Hallo Dre!
Ist ein Specialized Deviant, ein FF-Glasfaserhelm, wirklich gut belüftet.
Meiner ist noch aus der ersten Genertion mit Ratschverschluß zum "enger stellen" am Hinterkopf, die neuen haben leider diese Nackenrolle wie ein MX-Helm und einen etwas geänderten Kinnbügel, sonst aber gleich.
Falls Du so einen kaufst, unbedingt zuvor anprobieren, die Größen fallen sehr "seltsam" aus.
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (23. September 2012)

@Votec_Tox
Danke, dann werde ich mir das Ding mal anscheuen.


----------



## mäxx__ (24. September 2012)

Doppelpost ohne Gruß


----------



## mäxx__ (24. September 2012)

Geburtstag mal anders.
Habe meinen 40.Geburtstag mit meinem Mann in Saalbach-Hinterglemm beim Biken verbracht.
Wetter war top, die Trails fast leer und die Sucht nach mehr ist größer geworden.

Gruß
Silvia


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. September 2012)

Glückwunsch nachträglich!
Schaut nach dem Hackelberg-Trail aus  Der kann auch  nur Lust auf mehr machen... und wenn man sich das Wetter anschaut - toll!

Meinen 30. werd ich wohl nicht so toll verbringen können (Arbeit, Jahreszeit...)


----------



## mäxx__ (24. September 2012)

Habe noch 2 Bilder:




Trail auf dem Westgipfel des Schattbergs




Hackelbergtrail


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. September 2012)

Seufz, Bikeurlaub!
Leider fällt unserer, für nächste Woche am Gardasee geplanter, ins Wasser. Mein Scheich hat vor zwei Wochen wieder mal probiert, freihändig auf nem Trail bergab zu fahren.  Das ging schon das letzte Mal daneben aber diesmal sitzt er mit nem gebrochenen Schlüsselbein und zwei gebrochenen Rippen daheim und mir gehen schöne Trails flöten.


----------



## Jennfa (24. September 2012)

@mäxx: sehr schicke und farbenfrohe Bilder! Ich will auch wieder wech!!!


----------



## Martina H. (24. September 2012)

> ...mein Scheich hat vor zwei Wochen wieder mal probiert, freihändig auf nem Trail bergab zu fahren.



Schenk ihm doch mal ein T-Shirt mit der Aufschrift:

NICHT LERNFÄHIG UND THERAPIERESISTENT 

... oder stand Eure Umwelttussi PuttXXX hinterm Baum und hat "Hände hoch" gebrüllt?? 




> ...mir gehen schöne Trails flöten.



So'n Shiet... 

... wollen wir zusammen fahren? Ich bin ein guter "Sch(l)eichersatz" 

Oder: Du könntest ja den Urlaub lucie und mir übertragen!!


----------



## scylla (24. September 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Seufz, Bikeurlaub!
> Leider fällt unserer, für nächste Woche am Gardasee geplanter, ins Wasser. Mein Scheich hat vor zwei Wochen wieder mal probiert, freihändig auf nem Trail bergab zu fahren.  Das ging schon das letzte Mal daneben aber diesmal sitzt er mit nem gebrochenen Schlüsselbein und zwei gebrochenen Rippen daheim und mir gehen schöne Trails flöten.



och nö, oder? auf komische ideen kommen die herren der schöpfung manchmal!


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. September 2012)

Ich habe ihm angedroht, die Hände demnächst am Lenker festzubinden.
Jetzt habe ich Pflegedienst, der Herr kommt nämlich alleine nicht aus seinem Rucksackverband. Und auch nicht wieder rein. Und weil er ab und zu duschen möchte, ohne seinen Rucksack, darf ich ihn erst rauspellen und dann wieder verschnüren. Ein Kumpel von uns hat sich auch schon als Urlaubsersatz angeboten, aber wir haben schon alles abgesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (25. September 2012)

> ...aber wir haben schon alles abgesagt.



Schade - ich leide mit Dir 

Trotzdem:  "Gute Besserung" an den Scheich...


----------



## Bea5 (25. September 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich habe ihm angedroht, die Hände demnächst am Lenker festzubinden.
> Jetzt habe ich Pflegedienst, der Herr kommt nämlich alleine nicht aus seinem Rucksackverband. Und auch nicht wieder rein. Und weil er ab und zu duschen möchte, ohne seinen Rucksack, darf ich ihn erst rauspellen und dann wieder verschnüren. Ein Kumpel von uns hat sich auch schon als Urlaubsersatz angeboten, aber wir haben schon alles abgesagt.



Oh, das tut mir leid...das mit dem Urlaub bzw. Nichturlaub ist ärgerlich...aber sieh es positiv....Er wird Dir ewig dankbar ein


----------



## Deleted168745 (25. September 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> (...), darf ich ihn erst rauspellen und dann wieder verschnüren (...)



unter anderen Umständen wärs vielleicht ganz spannend... 

aber bind ihm die Hände nicht am Lenker fest..sonst beginnt das Drama bald wieder von vorn...


----------



## Chrige (25. September 2012)

Tzz, Chaotenkind, was macht denn dein Scheich 

Hier noch ein paar Fotos vom Sportfotografen am letzten Sonntag:

Auf einem rutschigen Trail:






Auf einem noch rutschigeren, schlammigen Trail zuerst zu Fuss und dann sehr verkrampft auf dem Bike










Zieleinfahrt





Und der Moment, als ich die Zeit sah 





Ich hätte noch fünf weitere Fotos, auf welchen der Fotograf mich zu Fuss abgelichtet hat. Keine Ahnung, weshalb die gefühlten 100 Fotografen mich praktisch nur in den zwei Passagen, wo ich kurz absteigen musste, abgelichtet haben. Vielleicht war ich an den anderen Stellen zu schnell


----------



## scylla (26. September 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Fotos vom Sportfotografen am letzten Sonntag:


 
schöne Eindrücke  
Das letzte Foto mit dem Sieger-Grinsen ist top!


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. September 2012)

Hmm, lecker, lecker. Fangopackung inclusive!
 @Kilkenny: Ja, ja Fesselspiele. In der Notausnahme, als der Verband das erste Mal angelegt wurde, hat die Schwester diesbezüglich schon gefeixt.


----------



## Schnitte (1. Oktober 2012)

nach 5 Wochens Zwangspause nun endlich zurück auf dem BIke
vorerst nur 4x, aber ich sag euch Mädels, ich habe was vermisst


----------



## jboe (2. Oktober 2012)

@Schnitte: Das sieht nach einer Menge Spaß aus.
Schickes Rad
Was hast du für ein Helm? Der sieht recht gut belüftet aus.


----------



## Schnitte (3. Oktober 2012)

War definitiv viel Spaß. Wäre zwar gern dh gefahren, aber erstmal wieder richtig fahren zu können war ein tolles Gefühl.
Der helm ist von ixs. Belüftung ist okay für einen ff  beim fahren defintiv sehr gut, beim schieben muss man aber die Brille absetzen. Sonst wird es irre heiß. Denke das ist bei jedem Helm so. Finde den Helm übrigens besser als die 661 Helme. Die Polsterung ist super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (3. Oktober 2012)

Sieht nach einem IXS Metis aus. Habe selber gerade Großbestellung gemacht. Die nächsten Tage trudeln 6 verschiedene FF-Helme per Post ein. Was ein Glück, das es Online-Shops gibt die auf Rechnung versenden.


----------



## jboe (3. Oktober 2012)

Oh ja, das kenn ich von einem Bekannten. Da trudelt der Postbote mit einer waschmaschienengroßen Ladung Helme und Protektoren an. Ich hätte nur keine Lust die Überreste wieder zur Post zu tragen.
Zum Fahren würde ich auch so gerne wieder kommen, aber unser kleines süßes Töchterlein gibt uns noch keine Möglichkeit. Der Singletrailer ist endlich da und wenn sie 6 Monate alt ist (was in 4 Wochen ist) wollen wir eine kleine Ausfahrt auf Feldwegen probieren. Bin schon ganz aufgeregt.
Also bleibt mir erstmal nix weiter übrig, als an all die schönen Tage im Bikepark oder auf Tour zu denken und mir all eure schönen Bilder anzuschauen


----------



## Schnitte (3. Oktober 2012)

jboe schrieb:


> Oh ja, das kenn ich von einem Bekannten. Da trudelt der Postbote mit einer waschmaschienengroßen Ladung Helme und Protektoren an. Ich hätte nur keine Lust die Überreste wieder zur Post zu tragen.
> Zum Fahren würde ich auch so gerne wieder kommen, aber unser kleines süßes Töchterlein gibt uns noch keine Möglichkeit. Der Singletrailer ist endlich da und wenn sie 6 Monate alt ist (was in 4 Wochen ist) wollen wir eine kleine Ausfahrt auf Feldwegen probieren. Bin schon ganz aufgeregt.
> Also bleibt mir erstmal nix weiter übrig, als an all die schönen Tage im Bikepark oder auf Tour zu denken und mir all eure schönen Bilder anzuschauen



dafür hast du einen kleinen Spatz an deiner Seite.
Kann nachvollziehen, dass du dich freust bald wieder rad fahren zu gehen und bald wird es sicher wieder auf Bikeparktour gehen =)


----------



## wildbiker (15. Oktober 2012)

Lauschige Herbsttour vorm Winterschlaf..

Einstieg bei Eisenberg (kurz vorm R-Elle-KH), runter ins Mühltal ...


----------



## Principiante (17. Oktober 2012)

...ein schöner Tag, im "_Bikepark Berlin_" ...


----------



## Deleted168745 (21. Oktober 2012)

Einsatz von der kleinen Lady 

(Unschärfe muss iwi beim Runterrechnen entstanden sein  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (21. Oktober 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Einsatz von der kleinen Lady



Ohne Handschuhe macht sie erst  dann  und dann ganz lang 

Ich find das total fahrlässig von dir!!!


----------



## scylla (21. Oktober 2012)

ich finde das total cool, dass die kleine lady so auf biken steht!!!


----------



## Deleted168745 (21. Oktober 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich find das total fahrlässig von dir!!!



 
 @scylla: ich auch


----------



## Jennfa (21. Oktober 2012)

Schön, das macht doch bestimmt total Spaß ! Weiter so, toll!


----------



## dre (21. Oktober 2012)

Wir sind früher alle ohne Handschuhe gefahren, bis zur Hochzeit ist alles verheilt. Himmel Gott, was für eine Runde, sofort den Anwalt einschalten. Rabenmutter in Verzug......

Super das die kleine Spitznachfolgering soviel Spaß auf dem Rad hat. Nicht gleich wieder alles in Watte packen.

Sorry, musste sein.


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Oktober 2012)




----------



## duc-mo (22. Oktober 2012)

dre schrieb:


> Wir sind früher alle ohne Handschuhe gefahren


 
Genau... am Besten gleich noch den Helm runter, ging ja früher auch... 

Ich will euch ja nicht den Spaß nehmen. Im Gegenteil ich finds klasse! 
Aber so ein paar Sachen gehören zum Biken wie das Amen in der Kirche!


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. Oktober 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Aber so ein paar Sachen gehören zum Biken wie das Amen in der Kirche!



Nun hör mal, die Kleine hat Handschuhe - sie wollte sie nicht anziehen. 
...Learning by Doing...
Ich persönlich hab mir eher sorgen um die Ellenbogen gemacht, ihre Knie-und Schienbeinprotektoren hatte sie beim Bergabfahren dran..

Es ist mein Kind, und wenn sie sich weh tut-tut mir das auch weh! Aber ich packe sie nicht in Watte und lasse sie ihre eigenen Erfahrungen machen soweit ich das vertreten kann - und ja sie ist ohne Handschuhe gefahren..und ich fand es vertretbar - meine Güte 

Das nächste mal wird sie sie wahrscheinlich wieder anhaben - soll ich dir dann Bescheid geben dass du besser schlafen kannst?


----------



## Schnitte (22. Oktober 2012)

die kleine Maus hat schon eine schöne lockere Haltung beim Bergabfahren. Schön die Arme gebeugt. Klasse 

mit den Handschuhen...ich bezweifel das duc-mo die eigenen Kinder immer mit vollprotektorenschutz rumfahren lässt. Am Ende kann sie auch mit ihrem Fahrrad auf der Straße fahren, fällt vielleicht hin und schürft sich das Knie auf. Aber da würde auch keiner etwas sagen, da es ja normal ist auf der Straße ohne Protektoren zu fahren. Man sollte die Kirche und das Amen mal lieber im Dorf lassen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Oktober 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Genau... am Besten gleich noch den Helm runter, ging ja früher auch...
> 
> Ich will euch ja nicht den Spaß nehmen. Im Gegenteil ich finds klasse!
> Aber so ein paar Sachen gehören zum Biken wie das Amen in der Kirche!



Meine Güte, manche Leute müssen einfach immer belehren und wissen alles besser und Hauptsache 1000% Sicherheit. Und wenn dann doch was passiert, dann nach einem Schuldigen suchen. 

Hey, die Kleine ist echt cool  (du Rabenmutter )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (22. Oktober 2012)

kinder kriegen ist doch eh total unverantwortlich in einer welt, in der es steine und andere böse dinge gibt!


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. Oktober 2012)

mea culpa mea culpa - mea maxima culpa

....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Oktober 2012)

Möcht mal wissen, ob sich doc-mu auch genauso über die Eltern aufregt, die mit ihren Kindern garnix machen, die ständig vor dem PC oder der Glotze hocken dürfen. Das ist verantwortungslos und Wert, sich zu echauffieren.


----------



## laterra (22. Oktober 2012)

Hüstel... ein Helm verhindert im besten Fall einen Schädelbasisbruch - ein Paar Handschuhe verhindert im besten Fall ein bißchen aufgeschürfte Haut... was ist nun wohl wichtiger *grübel*


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. Oktober 2012)

Definitiv die Handschuhe. Welche Frau will ihre zarten Hände schon durch Macken verschandelt sehen?  

Ich versteh die Diskussion auch nicht... auf gewisse Dinge sollte man/frau als Elternteil bestehen, aber gewisse Erfahrungen sollten die Kids auch selbst machen dürfen... Welche Erfahrungen dazu gehören, darf zum Glück jede Familie selbst entscheiden, und solange die Gesundheit nicht grob fahrlässig stark gefährdet wird, sollte man da Meinungen akzeptieren, die evtl von der eigenen abweichen ...


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. Oktober 2012)

Anschluss an den Fred "Kurioses unterwegs" 
aktuelle Wetterlage Bikeurlaub Herbst 2012^^














lauter Kuriositäten: Schnee, Skipiste, Hardtail ,Rohloff ,Felgenbremse hinten... 

aber Handschuhe!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (27. Oktober 2012)

Brrrrr...


----------



## franzam (27. Oktober 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> aber Handschuhe!



über minus 5° hättest aber auch noch ohne fahren können!

Deine Kleine ist nicht so ein Weichei...


----------



## VeloWoman (31. Oktober 2012)

Bikeurlaub HERBST ???? Also unser Herbst ist bunt .... oO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (1. November 2012)

Hmpf, unser Herbst ist nass! Diese Woche dreimal gefahren und dreimal nass geworden.
Da hätte ich Schnee lieber gehabt.


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (4. November 2012)

Hallo ihr lieben 

Man das sind ja wieder tolle Eindrücke von euch  
Auch wenn sich der Winter gerne noch etwas Zeit lassen darf ... 

Hier ein Video von mir 

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## dre (4. November 2012)

... sehr schön (0:31). Scheint dort viel Spaß zu bereiten, auch wenn es hier und da etwas matschig scheint.


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (4. November 2012)

Hihi ja matschig wars, aber völlig ok  außer die Szene am Ende  da ging nichts mehr ;-)


----------



## HiFi XS (4. November 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Anschluss an den Fred "Kurioses unterwegs"
> aktuelle Wetterlage Bikeurlaub Herbst 2012^^
> 
> 
> ...




Oh man, ja das sieht wirklich gut aus!  Nette Handschuhe


----------



## Votec Tox (21. November 2012)

Dann hole ich mal diesen Fred wieder auf Seite 1:

November - Hochnebel - einer der Hausberge 
BBS (BikeBergSteigen) heißt das was die Cracks hier im Forum ab und zu vorstellen 
BBW (BikeBergWandern) ist die Variante für vorsichtige, mittelalterliche Damen zwischen mittelalterlichen Burgen 

"Do gohts nuf" stand unten auf dem Schild:






Und wie war das mit den Damen und den Burgen 






Und hier wieder runter... 




... nicht über die vielen Protektoren lästern, hatte ja auch vorsichtig geschrieben 


"Huch, da gehts ja ums Eck!"






Gerade so rum gezirkelt, Spaß beiseite, man muß wirklich auf Lenker und Hände aufpassen, immer ist da so eine Geländerstange im Weg.






Die letzten Meter:






Unten warten auf der Zuschauertribüne schon die kreischenden Fans...






... um sofort das Material zu bewundern 





In diesem Sinne, genießt die trockenen Novembertage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (21. November 2012)

nicht schlecht, Frau Specht 

Wo ist denn das hübsche Wegerl, wenn man fragen darf? Im Zweifelsfall per PN


----------



## Lahmschnecke (21. November 2012)

Chapeau  Nett beschrieben.

Schließe mich Scyllas Frage an - wo??? 

Gruß!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (21. November 2012)

Schööööön!!!


----------



## Mausoline (21. November 2012)

Au wei, da kraxl ich doch lieber ne Felswand rauf

Supi !!!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. November 2012)

Also, da kann man wirklich nicht über die Protektoren lästern!
Und dieser pelzige Fan am Ende, hach, ich liebe Katzen.


----------



## mystik-1 (23. November 2012)

schön


----------



## tin1386 (24. November 2012)

Tin in Action...


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (2. Dezember 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> nicht schlecht, Frau Specht
> 
> Wo ist denn das hübsche Wegerl, wenn man fragen darf? Im Zweifelsfall per PN



Sieht schwer nach dem "Hohenkrähen", einem ehemaligen Vulkan im Hegau, nahe dem Bodensee aus.
Wirklich sehr steil dort. Respekt!


----------



## Votec Tox (2. Dezember 2012)

Dumdidum... könnte durchaus sein 
(Hatte den anderen schon eine PN geschickt.)

Damit nicht zuviel OT, hier noch drei Bildchen von letzter Woche (vorm Schneefall).

Das war ein Versuch, er hat nicht geklappt:







Ohne Worte:




Nix passiert, bin sozusagen lachend runtergekullert...

Dann erst einmal etwas mit mehr Platz gesucht, schön bergab Laubsurfen:




Mal blockierte das VR mal das HR, konnte ich mir aussuchen ;-))


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Dezember 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Dann hole ich mal diesen Fred wieder auf Seite 1:
> 
> "Do gohts nuf" stand unten auf dem Schild:
> 
> ...



Supi! Wie habe ich diese tolle Bilder verpasst - respekt! Auch die neuen Fotos sind lustig - wenigsten das mit dem Laub kenne ich - rutsch rutsch rutsch - solang die trocken sind ist halb so schlimm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (2. Dezember 2012)

Merci 
Und ich dachte anstelle meiner sonstigen Poserphotos , stelle ich mal Photos von einem lustigen Sturz rein 
(Den Poserphotos gehen ja ab und zu lustige Stürze voraus...)


----------



## Alpha86 (3. Dezember 2012)

hi mädels.... ich im Oktober, beim letzten Winterbergbesuch für 2012


----------



## VTTrack (6. Dezember 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> per PN oder EMail jederzeit gerne
> 
> ansonsten...
> http://www.vttrack.fr/



 Happy to see that it helped you a lot for you Alp Hollidays 

VTTrack is now translated in English, German translation soon


----------



## scylla (6. Dezember 2012)

VTTrack schrieb:


> Happy to see that it helped you a lot for you Alp Hollidays
> 
> VTTrack is now translated in English, German translation soon


 
very helpful site, indeed!
compliments and thanks for all the work you already put into it


----------



## VTTrack (6. Dezember 2012)

For those who seen nothing under vttrack default link :
Here is vttrack configured with Gpsies layer, with grid and filter ready to filter the high number of traces on Gpsies

http://www.vttrack.fr/?layers=GPSies&filter=true&grid=true


----------



## mountymaus (26. Dezember 2012)

Ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her...
Schön war es trotzdem im Weserbergland!!


----------



## Deleted168745 (31. Dezember 2012)

@_home_ for Silvester






wünsche Euch allen ein verletzungsfreies 2013, maximalen Grip und allzeit freie Fahrt!

Möge dich Macht stehts mit Euch sein!

happy ride!


----------



## lucie (1. Januar 2013)




----------



## Martina H. (2. Januar 2013)

Schön bunt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2013)

Ein paar erste Bilder vom Gran Canaria Urlaub... (durch die restlichen GB hab ich mich noch nicht durchgewühlt)
War richtig genial!


----------



## Votec Tox (9. Januar 2013)

Wow, wie schön! 
Bin gespannt auf mehr Bilder und vielleicht motiviert mich das endlich meine Bilder vom Seealpenurlaub einzustellen


----------



## Chrige (9. Januar 2013)

Schöne Bilder scylla. Und vielleicht motiviert mich das ja auch, meinen Brasilienbericht endlich zu beginnen...

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## lucie (9. Januar 2013)

Wieder einmal sehr schöne Bilder. Der Neidfaktor steigt jedesmal ins fast Unendliche , wenn ich mir Deine Fotos ansehe. 

Ich sehe, das Cotic leistet gute Dienste und das Gelände dort sieht auch sehr vielversprechend aus.

Bin schon auf weitere Bilder gespannt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Januar 2013)

Und schau mal einer an, GC hat ja ein paar richtig schöne Ecken!


----------



## Mausoline (9. Januar 2013)

Bitte meine Damen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. Januar 2013)

@scylla: sieht nach ner Menge Spaß aus - Du machst wie immer eine gute Figur 

Aber Mausoline ist eindeutig die Königin der Smileys  !!!


----------



## NiBi8519 (10. Januar 2013)

@scylla:
Darf ich fragen was Du für eien Vorbau fährst? Der sieht auf einem Bild recht kurz aus aber dann hat mich das GPS irritiert 

Die Bilder gefallen mir auch sehr gut- NEID


----------



## scylla (10. Januar 2013)

Danke allerseits 



Schranzi85 schrieb:


> @scylla:
> Darf ich fragen was Du für eien Vorbau fährst? Der sieht auf einem Bild recht kurz aus aber dann hat mich das GPS irritiert
> 
> Die Bilder gefallen mir auch sehr gut- NEID


 
Ist ein 30mm langer Syntace Megaforce II. Aber was ist an einem GPS irritierend? Dadrauf findet man geile Trails  Also ich find's praktisch.

Weiter geht's:




















(das hüglige da "hinterm Meer" ist Teneriffa mit dem Teide... den konnten wir an dem Tag quasi den kompletten Trail lang bewundern)


----------



## NiBi8519 (10. Januar 2013)

Hi, 
an nem GPS ist natürlich nichts wunderliches aber ich war mir nicht sicher ob der Vorbau wirklich so kurz ist und ob das Gerät dann noch drauf passt-deshalb die Frage. Kommst Du gut zurecht mit dem kurzen Vorbau? Ich habe noch so einen blöden langen Standard verbaut und möchte mir jetzt einen 40mm Vorbau montieren. Ist halt die Frage wie das Bike dann anspricht und ob es eine längere Eingewöhnung erfordert oder aber ob das alles halb so wild ist.
Also auf Teneriffa war ich mal so im Urlaub und den Teide habe ich mir auch angeschaut leider nur ohne Bike. Aber irgendwann muss man da mit dem Bike mal hin, da soll es ja super Trails geben. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## scylla (10. Januar 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Hi,
> an nem GPS ist natürlich nichts wunderliches aber ich war mir nicht sicher ob der Vorbau wirklich so kurz ist und ob das Gerät dann noch drauf passt-deshalb die Frage. Kommst Du gut zurecht mit dem kurzen Vorbau? Ich habe noch so einen blöden langen Standard verbaut und möchte mir jetzt einen 40mm Vorbau montieren. Ist halt die Frage wie das Bike dann anspricht und ob es eine längere Eingewöhnung erfordert oder aber ob das alles halb so wild ist.
> Also auf Teneriffa war ich mal so im Urlaub und den Teide habe ich mir auch angeschaut leider nur ohne Bike. Aber irgendwann muss man da mit dem Bike mal hin, da soll es ja super Trails geben.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


 
Hi Schranzi,

das GPS hab ich am Lenker befestigt. An den Vorbau passt's definitiv nicht mehr dran 
Das mit den Vorbauten ist so eine Sache. Meiner Meinung nach ist kurz generell zwar besser, aber es muss immer noch zum Bike und dem Einsatz passen. Nur den Vorbau alleine zu verändern, und dann noch mit einem gewaltigen Sprung zwischen den Längen, kann auch suboptimal sein. Ich hab mich langsam rangetastet mit der Vorbaulänge. 
Allgemein hab ich für mich die Regel gefunden: je flacher der Lenkwinkel desto kürzer der Vorbau, je kürzer der Vorbau desto breiter der Lenker.

Ein ultrakurzer Vorbau und ein schmaler Lenker fährt sich bescheiden, weil dann das Bike zu hibbelig in der Lenkung wird. Wenn dann am CC-Bike noch ein eher steiler Lenkwinkel dazukommt ist das mehr grausig als schön.

Nachteil von den kurzen Vorbauten ist, dass man bei steilen Uphills aktiver mit dem Körperschwerpunkt arbeiten muss, um nicht hinten über zu kippen... man gewöhnt sich aber schnell dran. Vorteil ist, dass man bei steilen Downhills mehr Kontrolle und nicht so schnell Überschlagsgefühle hat. 

Gewöhnen muss man sich dran, ganz klar. Am besten wäre natürlich, wenn du mit ein paar mehr "Längen" experimentieren könntest. Von einem "langen Standardvorbau" (ich nehme mal an 90+ mm) auf 40 ist halt schon ein ganz schöner Sprung. Vielleicht kannst du dir ja von deinem Händler mal ein paar ausleihen und probieren, vor du was kaufst? Und wie gesagt, kommt halt auch drauf an, was für ein Bike du fährst. 40mm macht imho eher an abfahrtsorientierten Rädern Sinn.

Teneriffa ist auch schön! Auf den Teide oder auch nur in die Nähe wirst du aber mit dem Bike leider nicht kommen.


----------



## NiBi8519 (10. Januar 2013)

Hi,

danke für die Info.
Also ich bin dabei mein Bike Stück für Stück umzubauen.
Fahre schon eher abwärts wenn ich es nach oben mal geschaft habe 

Naja ab und an ein paar normale Touren aber meist schon im Gelände...
Leider kann ich das nicht testen da mein Händler leider immer alles bestellen muss und nie auf Vorrat hat. 
Ich werde es einfach testen und zur Not verkaufe ich es halt wieder.
Hmmm okay vlt brauche ich noch einen breiteren Lenker aber erst mal sehen wie ich damit zurecht komme.

Dank Dir


----------



## Schnitte (10. Januar 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke für die Info.
> Also ich bin dabei mein Bike Stück für Stück umzubauen.
> ...



denk dran, wenn du den lenker wesentlich breiter machst, deinen Vorbau entsprechend anzupassen 

Offtopic ende


----------



## NiBi8519 (10. Januar 2013)

Naja ich dachte ich kaufe erst den Vorbau und wenn der jetzige Lenker net passt nehme ich einfach nen breiteren-mehr Gedanken habe ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch nicht gemacht. 
Denke eher praktisch wenn et net passt wird et passend gemacht. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## scylla (11. Januar 2013)




----------



## NiBi8519 (11. Januar 2013)

Und wieder voll Schöne Bilder...
Willst uns alle echt neidisch machen was

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (11. Januar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


>



wieder sehr schöne Bilder 
mich würde mal interessieren mit welchem Tempo du an den beiden Stellen durchfährst. Durch das DH fahren habe ich im Enduro Bereich bei technischen Passagen richtige Defizite...Am liebsten würde ich bei sowas die Bremse offen lassen und drüber bügeln, ist aber meistens gar nicht möglich, wenn danach gleich eine Kurve oder ähnliches kommt


----------



## Chrige (11. Januar 2013)

Scylla, super Fotos! Jetzt bin ich nicht mehr sicher, ob ich meine Brasilien-Fotos noch posten soll. Die sind leider nicht soooo gut, weil nicht so blauer Himmel und auch nicht so schöne Nahaufnahmen. Ich probiere aber trotzdem, morgen etwas zu posten.
Ich glaube ich komme im Frühling wiedereinmal zu dir, um wieder etwas Technik-, Stufentraining zu machen bevor es mich dieses Jahr in den nächsten Bikeurlaub zieht (der seeeeeeehr stufig ist, du weisst glaub wo...).
Gruss aus der inzwischen wieder weissen Schweiz,
Chrige


----------



## scylla (11. Januar 2013)

Chrige schrieb:


> Scylla, super Fotos! Jetzt bin ich nicht mehr sicher, ob ich meine Brasilien-Fotos noch posten soll.


 
Auf jeden Fall musst du die posten!
Ich bin schon suuuper gespannt auf Brasilien!


----------



## Mausoline (11. Januar 2013)

Eindeutig "scylla"-Gelände    Top


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2013)




----------



## dre (12. Januar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


>



Respekt Madame 

In der Gegend war ich vor vielen, vielen, sehr vielen Jahren auch schon einmal, mit einer 80mm Sountour und LX V-Brakes, das ging voll daneben.....


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2013)

dre schrieb:


> In der Gegend war ich vor vielen, vielen, sehr vielen Jahren auch schon einmal, mit einer 80mm Sountour und LX V-Brakes, das ging voll daneben.....



ouch! also davor hab ich jetzt aber auch respekt. ich war bisweilen schon recht froh über meinen "neuzeitlichen" federweg und meine bremsen.


----------



## NiBi8519 (13. Januar 2013)

Was hast Du denn für einen Federweg und welche Bremsen? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schnitte (13. Januar 2013)

großartige Bilder. Danke an scylla für diese tolle Inspiration


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (13. Januar 2013)

Wirklich tolle Bilder, das Photo, welches "dre" zitiert hat, finde ich auch richtig beeindruckend


----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2013)

... einer der schönsten trails auf der insel  oben grobschotter-flowig (da war ich noch nicht so begeistert), und unten richtig geil technisch zum durchwurschteln knapp an der steckenbleib-grenze 

mal was lustiges zwischendurch 



fragt bitte nicht, was das soll oder was ich da gemacht habe  ich weiß es selber nicht


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. Januar 2013)

und wie ging es weiter? Abflug, oder hast Du es gerettet? 

Tolle Bilder! Da freut man sich auf den Frühling!


----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> und wie ging es weiter? Abflug, oder hast Du es gerettet?



nix Abflug, nur rumgehampelt.

Das Problem war da nicht die Steingröße, sondern eher, dass alle Nase lang irgendwo irgendwas kleines hochstand, so dass es einfach keine saubere Linie gab. Weiter unten wurd's noch übler, da konnte man sich alle 2m mal sauber parken. Hat richtig Laune gemacht  obwohl es wahrscheinlich eher als "untauglich für Mtb" zu beschreiben wäre.

Zwischen-Flow selber Trail:


----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2013)




----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Januar 2013)

Seufz, ich hätte jetzt gerne Urlaub. Das sind ja mal wieder super Bilder (und ne super Fahrtechnik!!). Da bin ich schon fast am überlegen ob ich wirklich in die Alpen will, oder nicht vielleicht doch auf die Insel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2013)

Morgenstimmung am Roque Nublo




Flowige Treppchen




nicht ganz so flowiges um-die-Kurve-auf-Grobschotter Gehakel




Abendstimmung am Roque Nublo




Karrenwegchen im letzten Tageslicht


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Januar 2013)

Nicht schlecht, Herr Specht! Also ne ganze Woche (oder sogar 2) möcht ich ja nicht so ein Gelände fahren. Den einen oder anderen Tag ist ja ganz nett, aber zwischendurch bräuchte ich mal bißl Erholung im Kopf, wo man es auch mal laufen lassen kann.
Off-topic: Was hast du denn für ein Navi, ist das auch ein Twonav oder hast du ein Garmin?


----------



## NiBi8519 (15. Januar 2013)

Ich würde gerne wissen welche Länge Dein Lenker hat


----------



## Schnitte (15. Januar 2013)

würde vermuten 650 er oder 700 er Breite, kommt drauf an was für eine Schulterbreite Scylla hat


----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, Herr Specht! Also ne ganze Woche (oder sogar 2) möcht ich ja nicht so ein Gelände fahren. Den einen oder anderen Tag ist ja ganz nett, aber zwischendurch bräuchte ich mal bißl Erholung im Kopf, wo man es auch mal laufen lassen kann.
> Off-topic: Was hast du denn für ein Navi, ist das auch ein Twonav oder hast du ein Garmin?



zum laufen lassen war schon genug dabei. genau richtig eigentlich. paar steine brauch ich eh immer, sonst wird mir so fad 

mein navi ist ein twonav sportiva+ 



Schnitte schrieb:


> würde vermuten 650 er oder 700 er Breite, kommt drauf an was für eine Schulterbreite Scylla hat



schulterbreite  aber lenker ist ein syntace vector mit 12° und 740mm


----------



## Schnitte (15. Januar 2013)

na da war ich ja nah dran


----------



## NiBi8519 (15. Januar 2013)

Danke schön
Dachte auf die Schulterbreite kommt es nicht unbedingt an

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Danke schön
> Dachte auf die Schulterbreite kommt es nicht unbedingt an
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2



da wirst du wahrscheinlich unterschiedliche meinungen hören. 
von der schulterbreite her dürfte ich wahrscheinlich keinen so breiten lenker fahren (bin nicht besonders breit gebaut). schmäler will ich aber nicht mehr haben. 760 war mir dagegen schon zu breit.

PS: gegen zuviel text mal zwischendrin was aus der harten realität zurück im deutschen winter


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. Januar 2013)

Warum so'n trauriger Smiley? Ich find Schnee so toll!!!
Ich setz höchstens nen traurigen Smiley dagegen, weil ich nicht wie du im Schnee biken kann... (weil a) kein Schnee, und b) kein Bike zur Hand)


----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2013)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Warum so'n trauriger Smiley?



weil ich den weißen mist und die erbärmlichen bodenwellen+trails hier tausend mal lieber wieder gegen sonne, echte berge, zünftige wanderwege und griffigen fels eintauschen würde! jedes mal, wenn wir weg fahren, find ich's hinterher noch armseliger in der heimat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. Januar 2013)

ok, verständlich, dass Schnee im Vergleich zu "Paradies" verliert aber gegen "nichts" gewinnt


----------



## Schnitte (16. Januar 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Danke schön
> Dachte auf die Schulterbreite kommt es nicht unbedingt an
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2



naja wenn du sehr klein und schmal bist, dann würde ich dir keinen 800er Lenker empfehlen  sicherlich gibt es keine Rechnung und keine perfekte Empfehlung. Man muss schauen was so geht. Aber allgemein kann man sich ein wenig daran orientieren


----------



## Schnitte (16. Januar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> weil ich den weißen mist und die erbärmlichen bodenwellen+trails hier tausend mal lieber wieder gegen sonne, echte berge, zünftige wanderwege und griffigen fels eintauschen würde! jedes mal, wenn wir weg fahren, find ich's hinterher noch armseliger in der heimat.



zumal man jetzt in deutschland nicht mal kurze Hosen anziehen kann zum Fahren, (naja können schon, aber ob das so gut ist  )
aber wieder ein schönes Bild


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> naja wenn du sehr klein und schmal bist, dann würde ich dir keinen 800er Lenker empfehlen  sicherlich gibt es keine Rechnung und keine perfekte Empfehlung. Man muss schauen was so geht. Aber allgemein kann man sich ein wenig daran orientieren



langen lenker kaufen, der vom hersteller als kürzbar angegeben ist (achtung: es gibt manche lenker, die man nicht kürzen kann!!), und wenn's zu lang ist cm-weise abschneiden, bis man sich wohlfühlt


----------



## NiBi8519 (16. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Antworten 
Dann wird es ein 760 den man ggf. kürzen kann...
 @scylla hast Du da ne Lupine Piko am Kopf???
Bin Momentan auch auf Lampen suche und habe etwas sehr günstiges ausfindig gemacht, welche auch nicht soooo schlecht bewertet wird. Naja kommt halt auf die Ansprüche an


----------



## Principiante (16. Januar 2013)

@scylla:

Hut ab, tolle Bilder!  
Da würde ich mich auch mal gerne tummeln...

Und das im Schnee find ich auch klasse!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten
> Dann wird es ein 760 den man ggf. kürzen kann...
> @_scylla_ hast Du da ne Lupine Piko am Kopf???
> Bin Momentan auch auf Lampen suche und habe etwas sehr günstiges ausfindig gemacht, welche auch nicht soooo schlecht bewertet wird. Naja kommt halt auf die Ansprüche an


 
jup ist eine Piko am Helm. Noch eine von den Ur-Modellen mit 500 Lumen. Die derzeitige Generation hat schon 900 Lumen.

Wenn du was preisgünstiges suchst, nimm ruhig einen Hongkong-Böller von Magicshine. Die gibt's auch mittlerweile von einigen Händlern in der EU zu kaufen, zwar nicht ganz so billig wie direkt aus Hongkong, dafür hast du so keine Probleme mit dem Zoll, keine bisweilen horrenden Wartezeiten, und Händlergarantie nach deutschem/EU-Recht. Ich kenne einige Leute, die mit Magicshine Lampen rumfahren und zufrieden sind. Mehr Licht bekommst du wahrscheinlich nicht für's Geld.


----------



## NiBi8519 (16. Januar 2013)

Hi,
habe mir die Magicshine auch schon angeschaut.
Bin jetzt bei der Black Sun 2 von AIM gelandet.

Hab aber eben noch einen Tipp per PN bekommen- werde mir die Lampe auch mal ansehen.....

Die Lupine habe ich mir im Laden vorführen lassen, aber mit 380 mir zu teuer da ich noch viel anderes Zeug brauche/ haben will

Sorry das ich immer dazwischen funke mit meinen Fragen- will hier nix zu spamen


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (17. Januar 2013)

Echt genial! Und bei Euch sieht man auch, daß Ihr Freude an guten Photos habt. Das muß ja passen, wenn nur der eine Bilder machen und der andere weiter möchte 
Offentsichtlich war nicht viel los auf den Trails? Oder täuscht das? Wann ist den die Hauptbikezeit auf der Insel?


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Echt genial! Und bei Euch sieht man auch, daß Ihr Freude an guten Photos habt. Das muß ja passen, wenn nur der eine Bilder machen und der andere weiter möchte
> Offentsichtlich war nicht viel los auf den Trails? Oder täuscht das? Wann ist den die Hauptbikezeit auf der Insel?


 
sehr wenig los obwohl es Hauptsaison war! Biker haben wir trotzdem genug gesehen. Meistens aber auf der Straße oder in den Shuttlebussen der Bikestationen.

Auf den Trails waren unsere Begegnungen mit anderen Bikern waren an einer Hand abzuzählen. Einmal sind wir ner Gruppe Einheimischer Downhiller beim Shutteln über den Weg gefahren, dann noch ein Spanier beim Schlauchflicken, als wir grad wo hochgetragen haben, und einem deutschen Biker hier ausm Forum sind wir gleich zweimal über den Weg gebiked, und einmal hat sich ne schöne gemeinsame Abfahrt ergeben (Hi, falls du hier mitliest )
... für 2,5 Wochen ganz schön wenig. 

Liegt wahrscheinlich auch an unserer Wegauswahl. Ziemlich viel unflowiger Mist love dabei 

Wanderer waren ein paar mehr unterwegs, vor allem an Weihnachten. Da wir uns aber ein wenig auskannten, war das leicht zu umgehen. Zu den Hauptzeiten muss man sich einfach nur weit genug von Parkplätzen und Straßen fernhalten bzw. die etwas schwierigeren Wanderwege nehmen, dann wird's auch schon wieder sehr dünn mit der Wanderer-Population auf den Trails. Ich glaub, GC ist schon vor allem eine Bade-Insel. Auch wenn die Flüge alle ausgebucht und sauteuer sind, triffst du in den Bergen abseits eines 500m Radius um die Aussichtspunkts-Parkplätze erstaunlich wenige Touris (und die Spanier sind eh nicht so Erpicht auf Wandern, die machen höchstens Trailrunning oder Picknick).

Fotos haben wir so viele gemacht, dass ich immer noch nicht ganz durch bin mit dem aussortieren , ich arbeite mich momentan so tageweise durch. 
Wir sind ja nicht auf der Flucht. Wenn man sich den ganzen Tag von Morgens bis Sonnenuntergang (und manchmal noch länger) auf den Trails rumtreibt, hat man viel Zeit für diverse Spielereien, u.a. auch mit der Kamera.


----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2013)




----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2013)




----------



## Honigblume (19. Januar 2013)

Und wieder, tolle Fotos!! 

Ist es bei den ersten beiden Fotos so steil wie es aussieht oder noch steiler?

Würde mich wohl nie trauen solche Wege runter zu fahren...


----------



## Mausoline (19. Januar 2013)

Scylla  SuperSupi
und Kompliment auch an den Fotografen


Ladies mit Ersatz im Einsatz

Ich halt mich grad lieber auf solchen Trails auf





Spitzkehren





Toller Wintertag






So kann das Wetter noch ne Weile bleiben  Da kann man richtig tief durchschnaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2013)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Ist es bei den ersten beiden Fotos so steil wie es aussieht oder noch steiler?



steilheit kommt aufm foto nie so steil rüber wie tatsächlich/gefühlt. war nicht der flachste aller wege, aber grenzwertig war er nie. zum großteil ganz angenehm durchzurollen.

  @Mausoline
ach komm, da kann man doch noch locker mit dem rad langfahren 
ne im ernst, langlauf ist schon fein und macht spaß


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2013)

Flow!!













hach, war der geil


----------



## wozibo (20. Januar 2013)

...dann oute ich mich hier auch mal als heimlicher Mitleser  ...

scylla: Geniale Fotos! Perfekte Ablenkung vom hiesigen Schneetreiben! Außerdem steigern sie die Vorfreude auf den nächsten La Palma Urlaub 

Wenn ich doch nur auch so einen Fotografen dabei hätte wie Du 

Nebenbei gefragt: Auf den Fotos ist mir aufgefallen, daß Deine Gabel selbst in diesem Gelände noch reichlich Federwegreserve hat - der Ring hängt immer irgendwo bei vielleicht 60-70%. Ist das Zufall oder fährst Du bewußt mit einer härteren Abstimmung?


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2013)

wozibo schrieb:


> Nebenbei gefragt: Auf den Fotos ist mir aufgefallen, daß Deine Gabel selbst in diesem Gelände noch reichlich Federwegreserve hat - der Ring hängt immer irgendwo bei vielleicht 60-70%. Ist das Zufall oder fährst Du bewußt mit einer härteren Abstimmung?



Hab mich ja schon gewundert, warum noch keiner gemault hat wegen dem Sag-O-Ring 
Ich mag's gerne hart 
Fahr die Gabel mit ca. 15% Sag. Durchschlagen darf die bei mir nur, wenn ich was maximalst möglich vergeige. Durch die Helmchen-Dämpfung fühlt sie sich aber sehr plüschi und nach mehr Federweg an, obwohl ich sie totgepumpt habe. Mit mehr Sag fühlt sie sich a) nach "Durchrauschen" an, und b) trau ich mich dann nicht auf dem Vorderrad rumzuhampeln, wenn die Gabel mir zu sehr eintaucht. Im Grunden genommen bräuchte ich vom Federweg her keine 160mm, die Lyrik will ich eher wegen der genialen Dämpfung und wegen der Geometrie  
Vom vielen Hardtail-Fahren hab ich mir eh so einen aktiven Fahrstil angewöhnt, dass es mich eher stört, wenn die Federung mir zu sehr reinpfuscht. Die soll meinetwegen gern die gröbsten Schläge abfangen und mir helfen, wenn ich überfordert bin, den Rest will ich aber lieber selbst erledigen.

viel Spaß auf La Palma! Ich würd auch gerne wieder hier weg, und La Palma reizt mich schon lange


----------



## dre (20. Januar 2013)

@scylla

Was´n mit deinem LV, untreu geworden ?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Januar 2013)

@ Scylla: Du warst noch nie auf La Palma????
Vermutlich sind die die Wege da eh zu flowig


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Januar 2013)

Die letzten Bilder sind echt "der Hammer"! 
Respekt! Und das jeden Tag mit dem Hardtail, das war bestimmt anstrengend, taten Dir am nächsten Tag nicht die Knochen weh...

Das mit der straffen Gabel beim Hardtail, da teile ich Deine Meinung.
Mache ich bei meinem Bergamont auch so, zumal dann die nur 100mm nicht komplett wegtauchen und die Front noch tiefer kommt. Im Grunde ein Starrbike mit Komfortreserven bei der Gabel wenn es mal heftiger wird.
Und durch die flache Geometrie des Rahmens kann man auch steil bergab fahren, da man achtern schön tief aufs Rad kommt.
(Beim Fulli aber mag ich es gern fluffig, wie ein Sofa, da ist ja die Front mit 200mm ohnehin so hoch )


----------



## 4mate (20. Januar 2013)

Hardtail?! Im 1. & 2. Foto sieht man deutlich einen Dämpfer


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2013)

@dre
untreu und glücklich  
der punkt, in dem die rakete dem 301 nicht (für mich) weit überlegen erscheint, ist mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen. eigentlich könnt's das 901 auch noch gleich mit ersetzen, das hängt seitdem auch nur noch im keller.

   @Pfadfinderin
traurig aber wahr, ich war noch nie auf la palma 
den bildern nach, die man hier immer zu sehen bekommt, muss ich aber unbedingt mal hin!

   @Votec Tox
ne, das hast du falsch verstanden. auf gc war das fully mit, mit 150mm am heck. mit dem hardtail hab ich mich nicht getraut. ich fand ja 2 wochen alpen schon a weng hart mit hinten hart, und da ich wusste, dass es auf gran canaria noch ein bisschen mehr rumpeln würde, hab ich doch lieber zur bequem-variante gegriffen, um nicht nach 3-4 tagen konditionell komplett hinüber zu sein. 
generell bin ich aber momentan zu >80% mit dem ht unterwegs, das prägt halt schon ein bisschen den fahrstil und die vorlieben. ich mag auch mein fully sehr straff. ist eher notfall-federweg als sofa.

   @4mate
richtig erkannt!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Januar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> @Pfadfinderin
> traurig aber wahr, ich war noch nie auf la palma
> den bildern nach, die man hier immer zu sehen bekommt, muss ich aber unbedingt mal hin!



Dafür warst du schon an so vielen Flecken, wo Normal-Biker wie ich nie hinkommen!  La Palma läuft dir vermutlich so schnell nicht davon, da hat man auch seinen Spaß, wenn man nicht mehr oder noch nicht die Kondition für 2000hm hat, so wie man das in den Westalpen oder Pyrenäen braucht. Aber ist schon schön dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (20. Januar 2013)

@ Scylla und 4mate:
Au weia, da hatte ich was durcheinander gebracht, klar ist dies das neue Fulli, gabs doch die Bilder davon als Du (Scylla) es aufgebaut hattest und vorher sehnsüchtig auf den Karton gewartet hattest. 
Bei Scylla assoziiere ich halt immer das kleine Hardtail.
Das nächste Mal passe ich besser auf ;-)


----------



## wozibo (20. Januar 2013)

scylla schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich ja schon gewundert, warum noch keiner gemault hat wegen dem Sag-O-Ring
> Ich mag's gerne hart :


Passt schon, fiel mir halt nur auf...
Ich fahre eigentlich auch lieber etwas straffer, allerdings landet bei mir in derartigem Gelände der Ring immer irgendwo zwischen 90% und 100% - muß wohl am unsauberen Fahrstil liegen 



			
				scylla schrieb:
			
		

> traurig aber wahr, ich war noch nie auf la palma
> den bildern nach, die man hier immer zu sehen bekommt, muss ich aber unbedingt mal hin!


Ist echt nett dort, und Dir bestimmt nicht zu flowig. 
Flowige Trails gibt es da zwar auch, aber auch mehr als genügend technische Passagen und gröberes Geläuf.

Hier ein kleines Beispiel von unserem (weiblichen, schließlich hier ist ja ladies only  ) Guide im letzten Februar.


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2013)

wozibo schrieb:


> Flowige Trails gibt es da zwar auch, aber auch mehr als genügend technische Passagen und gröberes Geläuf.




nach dem bild will ich sofort-gleich-am-besten-vorgestern da hin!


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2013)

sorry Mädels, das wird jetzt ein etwas länglicher Post. 
Aber der Tag/Trail war einfach was Besonderes, zumindest für mich.

Vorgeschichte: der Trail ist einer von den Camino Royals, im Norden der Insel. In der Gegend sind die Hänge noch ein wenig steiler als im Rest der Insel. Der Trail hatte uns auf der Karte zwar schon länger verlockend "angeschaut", aber so richtig rangetraut hatten wir uns bislang noch nicht. 3 Tage vorher wollten wir es dann doch mal wagen und standen am Einstieg... wo wir dann wieder umdrehten, weil wir uns beide nicht so recht wohl fühlen wollten, beim Anblick der Hausdächer von Saint Pedro 800 Höhenmeter gefühlt senkrecht unter uns. Mit solchen Sachen habe ich eh ein etwas größeres Problem (Höhenangst). An dem Tag sind wir dann einfach ein Stück zurück wo der Abhang weniger steil war und sind einen anderen Trail runter. Mit uns haben übrigens auch noch zwei Wandersfrauen umgedreht, ich glaub sowohl die als auch wir waren gegenseitig beruhigt, dass es noch andere Schisser auf der Welt gibt 
Trotzdem wollte uns der Weg nicht aus dem Kopf gehen, und irgendwann fühlten wir uns bereit (na ja, mehr oder weniger ), es zu wagen.
Für mich war jeder Meter auf dem Rad eine enorme Überwindung (die "Aussicht" kommt auf den Fotos mal wieder leider überhaupt nicht rüber), und ich war mächtig stolz und mental komplett am Ende, als ich tatsächlich lebend unten ankam. 

Los geht's:

Einrollen Richtung "Abgrund"




es beginnt so langsam, aussichtsreich zu werden








uaaah 




ein wenig Entspannen zwischendurch




"Hallo leute da unten, geht schon mal zur Seite, ich schlag gleich auf eurer Terrasse auf!"








ich mag Büsche 




endlich, die Zwischenplateau-Graswiese mit Helikopter-Landeplatz neben dem Wanderweg (was solln das? ) ist erreicht! Halbzeit...








nach dem Heliplatz (der Hang wird wieder nahezu senkrecht) ändert der Weg komplett seinen Charakter. 
Teils etwas skurrile Lavaformationen...




... lenken wenigstens ein bisschen davon ab, dass ich mich mittlerweile nur noch aus Starrsinn auf dem Rad halten kann (mir zittern die Knie, die erste Hälfte war einfach schon zu viel mental)
























überlebt! Es wird langsam flacher, und vor uns ist ein Schäfer + Hund zu hören. Zivilisation, wir kommen 




danach nur noch 400hm hochtragen, den rest auf Straße hochstrampeln, ins Auto, im Appartement was essen und ins Bett fallen!
War doch gar nicht so schlimm (im Nachhinein betrachtet ).

Schöner Nacheffekt: die nächsten Tage war ich auf (Steilhang-)Wegen, auf denen ich vorher zumindest sehr "angespannt" gewesen wäre, einfach nur tiefenentspannt! Schon wieder ein großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung in Sachen Angstbekämpfung, auch wenn's anstrengend war.


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Januar 2013)

Erst einmal: gigantische Bilder, ein paar davon Kalenderverdächtig (das erste mit der Lava im Hintergrund z.B.)!
Und dann, puh, nee Bild 3 und 4, daß Du Dich das getraut hast 
Ich habe leider auch Höhenangst, leider beim MtB viel mehr als beim Skifahren.
Wie hast Du Dich überwunden?


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Wie hast Du Dich überwunden?



Exzessive Sturheit 
Mein Mann wollte mich ein paar Mal überreden, nicht zu fahren, weil er gesehen hat, dass ich fast panikartigen Schiss hatte. Aber ich hab mir die ganze Zeit nur gedacht "da will ich jetzt durch, hinterher wird alles besser!" und hab's (nach viel tief Durchatmen und Blick auf den Weg fokussieren) dann doch getan. Hat funktioniert 
Dass der Weg an sich (Dinge oder nicht vorhandene Dinge () neben dem Weg mal ausgeblendet) eigentlich einen Mörder Spaß gemacht hat, war sicher auch nicht verkehrt an der Sache!


----------



## Promontorium (20. Januar 2013)

Die Bilder hier sind ja geschlechterunabhängig, insofern ist der Thread einen Blick wert!

Scylla bzw. Nika, Deine/Eure Bilder sind ultimativ top. Kann Dir das Hallelujah nicht ersparen, auch wenn's langsam wohl inflationär wird.
Dein vorletzter Post nötigt mir 'ne Menge Respekt ab, mein Mund ist gerade wieder zu gegangen. Bilder 4 und 6 haben mich überzeugt, daß DER Trail nix für mich gewesen wäre. 
Wäre interessant, ob jemand der fallschirmspringt oder drachenfliegt, also direkt mit der Luft in Kontakt ist (und kein schützendes Cockpit um sich hat), bei sowas weniger Schiß hätte, wenn er es sich sonst  - mit an sich vorhandener Höhenangst - eben auch nicht trauen würde!? War grad so 'ne fixe Idee!


----------



## Honigblume (21. Januar 2013)

Uff..... 

Scylla, Du bist einfach nur mutig 

Echt der Wahnsinn wo ihr/ du euch runter traut.


 @Promontorium
Ich hab Höhenangst, kann kaum auf eine Haushaltsleiter steigen ohne das mir komisch und etwas schwindelig wird.
Bin schon Fallschirm gesprungen, glaube mir, es ist ein vielfaches einfacher aus dem Flugzeug zu springen (Tandemsprung) als DA runter zu fahren wo Scylla runter gefahren ist.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (21. Januar 2013)

Chapeau, Scylla - mir war beim Anschauen der Photos schon ganz mulmig. Never ever und nicht für Geld würde ich an so einer Kante fahren, selbst wenn der Weg total platt wäre. Hab keine Höhenangst, kann zu Fuß voll an solche Kanten gehen, nur wenn zwischen mir und dem Boden noch ein Fahrrad ist dann macht sich Panik breit. 
Haste toll gemacht, sind super Bilder! 
  @Honigblume: Wieso springst Du aus einem intakten Flugzeug   ? Aber Du hast Recht, fliegen ist was ganz anderes als radeln am Abgrund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (21. Januar 2013)

Ladies, eins muss ich mal los werden:
eins der tollen Dinge an diesem Unterforum ist, dass man für so ein Outing ("ich hab Schiss") nicht ausgelacht wird. 
Ich hab die Story vor allem deswegen getippt, damit es vielleicht auch ein paar Anderen Mut macht, sich ihren Phobien zu stellen 

Allen, denen es auf irgendeine Art ähnlich geht: nicht aufgeben... es ist zwar manchmal qualvoll, öfters lästig, und meistens ziemlich peinlich, aber es wird immer besser!


----------



## Mausoline (21. Januar 2013)

Das ist überhaupt nie peinlich an so einem Weg umzudrehen, bevor was passiert. Da gehört manchmal viel mehr dazu zu sagen: "Bis hierher und nicht weiter, meine Grenzen sind erreicht" (Mausoline Bindelweg 2012  )
aber es spricht natürlich nichts gegen neue Versuche 

Ganz ganz großes Lob für deinen Mut, deine Ausdauer und das Können das dazugehört...
und dein Männe soll trotzdem weiter auf dich aufpassen 


Ladies mit Ersatz im Einsatz:
Komm grad vom Langlaufen und mußte enttäuscht feststellen, dass es sogar an den abgelegensten Stellen Fußgänger gibt, die einem die mühevoll gespurte Spur zertreten


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Januar 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das ist überhaupt nie peinlich an so einem Weg umzudrehen, bevor was passiert. Da gehört manchmal viel mehr dazu zu sagen: "Bis hierher und nicht weiter, meine Grenzen sind erreicht" (Mausoline Bindelweg 2012  )
> aber es spricht natürlich nichts gegen neue Versuche
> 
> Ganz ganz großes Lob für deinen Mut, deine Ausdauer und das Können das dazugehört...
> und dein Männe soll trotzdem weiter auf dich aufpassen



Genau so ist es. Im 200 m Höhe ne Rolle rückwärts über die Attika und an einer Hochhausfassade runter ist kein Problem (2-fach gesichert). Aber ohne jegliche Sicherung fahren mit nur ein paar Zentimetern bis zum Abgrund bei mir gar nicht.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. Januar 2013)

scylla: wirklich beeindruckende Bilder und eine gigantische Landschaft 
Man bekommt fast den Eindruck dein Mann, äh, Fotograf ist selber nicht zum Fahren gekommen 
Wenn ich so an unsere kleine Tour im Odenwald zurückdenke, bei der ich schon an so vielen Stellen gescheut habe, Du musst Dich ja quasi gelangweilt haben (fahrtechnisch  )


----------



## scylla (21. Januar 2013)

thx @all



Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Man bekommt fast den Eindruck dein Mann, äh, Fotograf ist selber nicht zum Fahren gekommen



der ist einfach so schnell, dass es zum fahren, knipsen, spotten und zickereien beruhigen gleichzeitig reicht 




aber manchmal hat er auch mal mir die knipse abgetreten. (aber ist halt ladies only hier, daher hab ich keine bilder von ihm gebracht. sind aber im album)

was vom nächsten tag:


----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. Januar 2013)

OT: 





Mausoline schrieb:


> Ladies mit Ersatz im Einsatz:
> Komm grad vom Langlaufen und mußte enttäuscht feststellen, dass es sogar an den abgelegensten Stellen Fußgänger gibt, die einem die mühevoll gespurte Spur zertreten


 
Das ist gemein!! 
Habt Ihr viel Schnee? Und habt Ihr auch Sonne??

Gruß + winke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BabaJaga (22. Januar 2013)

tolle bilder


----------



## Mausoline (22. Januar 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> OT:
> 
> Das ist gemein!!
> Habt Ihr viel Schnee? Ach was, das waren so 10-15cm, genügend um auf den Wiesen zu laufen und hoffentlich wirds wieder kälter, damit der zusammengeschrumpfte Rest fürs nächste Wochenende noch ausreicht. Und habt Ihr auch Sonne?? Gestern war ich 1 Stunde zu spät dran, Samstag siehe Fotos.
> ...



aber das Schöne ist, ich kann zur Tür raus, 150m die Straße hoch und dann anschnallen.....und  keiner ist unterwegs und sieht mich (und meinen Stil)


----------



## scylla (23. Januar 2013)

die Bilder vom letzten Bike-Tag sind jetzt auch ausgemistet ...









... das war's. Finito, Ende, Aus die Maus.
Jetzt habt ihr endlich wieder ein paar Monate Ruhe vor mir, Menschen mit blaugefrorenen Nasenspitzen im Schnee knips ich nicht so gern 

Zum Schluss noch das ultimativ-dämliche Poserbildchen vor Roque Nublo und Roque Bentayga




und wer doch Lust auf noch mehr GC Bilder hat, kann sich mein Album angucken: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/55782


----------



## Promontorium (23. Januar 2013)

Hach, kurz vor der Arbeit noch mal Bilder aus dem Süden. Mir wird warm um's Herz. Besonders nach der eben absolvierten Kurztour bei - 5°C!


----------



## schlammdiva (24. Januar 2013)

@ Scylla
Hut ab vor deinem Mut würde ich nie fahren 

Außerdem erstklassige Bilder.


----------



## NiBi8519 (24. Januar 2013)

Sehr geile Bilder.
Ich werde in der nächsten Zeit dann noch mehr mim Bike fahren- habe eben Muttis Auto totalschaden gefahren 
Naja so kann man sich auch fit halten


----------



## 08LanE (25. Januar 2013)

Hey Mädels,
ich weiß zwar nicht ob Trial hier auch reinpasst...
Aber ich mach einfach auch mal mit 

Schöne Grüße
PS: Wen das interessiert kann auch in meinem Profil gucken


----------



## scylla (25. Januar 2013)

natürlich passt das rein!

sehr cool!


----------



## Principiante (25. Januar 2013)

08LanE schrieb:


> Hey Mädels,
> ich weiß zwar nicht ob Trial hier auch reinpasst...
> Aber ich mach einfach auch mal mit
> 
> ...




Super!
Hut ab!!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## 08LanE (25. Januar 2013)

Danke, dann werde ich hier wohl auch öfter mal schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Januar 2013)

Echt Klasse! Weiter so!


----------



## lucie (25. Januar 2013)

Ich hab das Trialbike im Frühjahr verkauft, weil ich keine Zeit hatte, um mich mit dem Trialen ernsthaft zu beschäftigen.
Lunze aber immer noch mit halbem Auge in diese Bikerichtung. 
Vielleicht rollt mir ja mal wieder ein günstiges Bike vor die Nase. 

Klasse Bilder von allen hier.


----------



## wildbiker (25. Januar 2013)

08LanE schrieb:


> Hey Mädels,
> ich weiß zwar nicht ob Trial hier auch reinpasst...
> Aber ich mach einfach auch mal mit
> 
> ...



Geil  erinnert mich gerade an jemanden ... Mädels sieht man damit aber sehr selten...wollte bis vor kurzem auch noch anfangen... aber denke mit fast 30 ist man dann doch zu alt für...


----------



## 08LanE (25. Januar 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Geil  erinnert mich gerade an jemanden ... Mädels sieht man damit aber sehr selten...wollte bis vor kurzem auch noch anfangen... aber denke mit fast 30 ist man dann doch zu alt für...



Nein. Man ist auch mit 50 noch nicht zu alt.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh285KoBaoI&playnext=1&list=PL09D1BCE61FE69B18&feature=results_main"]I wonna be a trial bike rider pt 7 - YouTube[/nomedia]
Der Typ hat mit 48 angefangen, also .... 
Ich sag dir, es ist einfach ein HAMMER Sport und ich würde jederzeit nochmal damit anfangen. Auch wenn ich schon 60 wäre.
Das ist ein perfekter Ausgleich zum normalen Mountainbiken (oder Downhill, Dirt, Rennrad oder sonst was). 
Auch wenn ich dazu nicht viel sagen kann, weil ich es nicht aushalte auch nur 50 Kilometer Mountainbike zu fahren..... 
Mädels gibt es allerdings echt LEIDER nicht viele, die das machen...
Schöne Grüße
PS: An wen erinnert das?


----------



## wildbiker (25. Januar 2013)

Hab dir mal ne PN geschrieben


----------



## 08LanE (25. Januar 2013)

Ich dir auch


----------



## dre (25. Januar 2013)

sauber !


----------



## scylla (25. Januar 2013)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich hab das Trialbike im Frühjahr verkauft, weil ich keine Zeit hatte, um mich mit dem Trialen ernsthaft zu beschäftigen.
> Lunze aber immer noch mit halbem Auge in diese Bikerichtung.
> Vielleicht rollt mir ja mal wieder ein günstiges Bike vor die Nase.



same for me... reizt mich unglaublich, aber woher die zeit nehmen... 

 @08LanE
wir wollen mehr sehen


----------



## 08LanE (26. Januar 2013)

ja es kommt noch mehr 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVZ7SVBGCwo"]Neon Bike Trial 2012 (HD) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (26. Januar 2013)

So, auch wenn mein Bike sich noch im Umbau befindet musste ich einfach ne RUnde durch den Wald drehen. 3x gekübelt beim Berg hoch fahren- somit war das Mittagessen auch draußen aber was solls.

Einfach nur hammer durch den Schnee zu pesen und durch die Kurven zu driften. 


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1297815


----------



## Promontorium (26. Januar 2013)

08LanE schrieb:


> ja es kommt noch mehr
> 
> Neon Bike Trial 2012 (HD) - YouTube




Wow, großen Respekt. Und das in dem Alter. Ungewöhnlich für ein Mädel, besser gesagt ungewohnt. Ideale Voraussetzungen für technisches Fahren (Stolperbiken)!


----------



## 08LanE (26. Januar 2013)

Ja, ich weiß auch, dass das super Vorraussetzungen sind, aber mich bekommen keine zehn Pferde zu einer richtigen Mountainbiketour.......


----------



## Silver Phoenix (26. Januar 2013)

@08LanE

Finde es auch Klasse! 
Ich habe mich auch mal am Trial versucht, ich habe es geliebt. War aber wohl ein wenig Talent frei und dann kam das Berufsleben. Zu wenig Zeit. Aber wenn ich das hier sehe dann juckt es mich ein bisschen.


----------



## schlammdiva (26. Januar 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1297815



Bist du links hoch Richtung Kreuzeiche gefahren?


----------



## NiBi8519 (26. Januar 2013)

Ne rechts ab. Woher kommst Du da Du es ja kennst.  Bin grade echt vom Glauben abgefallen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (26. Januar 2013)

@08LanE
Einfach klasse!   Gratuliere!
Machst Du das in einem Trialverein? Gehst Du zu Wettbewerben oder Shows?
Bin gespannt auf weitere Bilder von Deinem Können


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2013)

08LanE schrieb:


> ja es kommt noch mehr
> 
> Neon Bike Trial 2012 (HD) - YouTube



klasse


----------



## wildbiker (26. Januar 2013)

08LanE schrieb:


> ja es kommt noch mehr
> 
> Neon Bike Trial 2012 (HD) - YouTube



Habs ja schon gesehen... Macht echt Bock das auch mal auszuprobieren (des öfteren mal im Trialforum hier gestöbert) ...Mag bei Trial-Shows super gerne zuzuschauen...


----------



## 08LanE (26. Januar 2013)

Ja ich fahre seit letztem Jahr auch Wettkampf und mit meinen Brüdern auch Shows. ;-) 
 Ja, in einem Verein bin ich auch.

_________________________________________
www.doc-team.de


----------



## NiBi8519 (27. Januar 2013)

So war heute wieder biken. Was schon nicht schlecht teils im Tiefschhnee 
Man konnte seine Grenzen abwärts auf der Waldautobahn gut austesten
Hab mich dann auch schön in ner Kurve gelegt aber bin direkt mit einem Dauergrinsen weiter gefahren.

Alles Leute die man so sah haben einen total doof angeschaut aber naja wer sagt denn das man im Winter nicht biken darf 

Wir haben einfach echt eins der besten Hobby´s!!!!!!!




auch Bikey brauch mal ne Pause 




Kreutzeiche Panoram 




Ich habe ganz viel spaß 




Bevor es nach Hause ging, noch einmal die Aussicht genießen 

Schönen Sonntag noch!!!!!!


----------



## Silvermoon (27. Januar 2013)

@*schranzi*

Warum kommt mir diese Jacke nur soooo bekannt vor  
....und,  hast sie ja schon ausgiebig bei dem Wetter testen können, bist du zufrieden?

Die Aussicht auf dem letzten Bild ist wirklich schön, trotz grauem Himmel.
Bei uns gibt es auch eine Anhöhe, wenn´s da mal richtig schön klar ist, dann kann man von da aus die Frankfurter Skyline und bis in den Taunus blicken 
Ich habe bei den Wetterverhältnissen die 2 Räder gegen 2 Kufen getauscht und war gestern mal wieder Rodeln. Frag mich echt wie wir das als Kinder so weggesteckt haben. Ich meine, damals sind wir in Dauerschleife Berg runter, Berg wieder hoch, runter, hoch ........ ohne Pause. Heute brauchts dafür was länger ..... mit dem Berg hoch laufen  Runter gehts aber immer noch sehr schnell


----------



## HiFi XS (27. Januar 2013)

08LanE schrieb:


> ja es kommt noch mehr
> 
> Neon Bike Trial 2012 (HD) - YouTube




SUPER Video!!!


----------



## NiBi8519 (27. Januar 2013)

Hi Silvermoon, 
wie die Jacke kommt Dir bekannt vor-haben die etwa andere auch?^^^^^ 

Also ich bin super zufrieden kann nix anderes sagen. Selbst bei dem Wetter schön warm eingepackt und trocken geblieben. Selbst mit Kapuze die ja nicht so riesig ist passt der Helm noch drauf. 
Schön auch das sie hinten länger ist. 

Also TOP das Teil:thumbup:

Ja die Aussicht ist sehr schön aber kommt bei Sonnenuntergang noch besser. Werde das mal noch knipsen wenn sich die Sonne mal blicken lassen sollte. 

Aber die Skyline von Frankf ist auch nicht schlecht Herr Specht.  Gibt es Fotos? 

Ja Schlitten fahren.... lang ist es her 


Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## 08LanE (27. Januar 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> SUPER Video!!!




Danke


----------



## Mausoline (28. Januar 2013)

Loipe ade 




Und hier geht auch nicht viel




und wie komm ich runter  




aber auf dem blättergestreuten gings gut 

scheee wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (28. Januar 2013)

Da kann ich mithalten! 

 das war gestern...
 und das heute.
Schneesulz, nur wenig Eis, sauanstrengend, meine Beine sind platt...

Aber wie meinte Mausoline: Schee wars  

Gruß!!

PS: Ich blick das nicht mit den großen Bildern, sorry...


----------



## NiBi8519 (28. Januar 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> PS: Ich blick das nicht mit den großen Bildern, sorry...



Einfach die Bilder in Dein Album laden.
Dann siehst Du auf der rechten Seite den Button Einbetten irgendwas...
Klick darauf und dann erscheint dort der Link und die wählbare Bildgröße.
Wähle eine aus- der Link wird je nach gewählter Größe neu generriert.

Den kopierst Du dann einfach hier rein- FERTIG


Ach ja nette Bilder von Euch im Schnee


----------



## HiFi XS (28. Januar 2013)

08LanE schrieb:


> Danke



@08LanE

Wie lange bist Du schon am trialen? Machst du schon lange?

Danke auch für den youtube link oben    Der Typ gibt sich Mühe


----------



## 08LanE (28. Januar 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> @08LanE
> 
> Wie lange bist Du schon am trialen? Machst du schon lange?
> 
> Danke auch für den youtube link oben    Der Typ gibt sich Mühe



Ich fahre ein bisschen über 4 Jahre, im Sommer fünf Jahre. 
Falls du mich meinst. 

Achso, der 48. Jährige gibt sich Mühe.... 
Joh schon aber ein Elitefahrer wird aus dem nicht mehr....


----------



## HiFi XS (28. Januar 2013)

Ja Du, nicht der arme Mann auf youtube - der versucht's (macht's auch viel besser als ich ) aber da siehst'e wie schwer es ist! 

Bei Dir sieht das alles so easy aus - genau so wie bei syclla! Sie fährt die schwerste Stellen mit einer sehr beneidenswerten Leichtigkeit 

Weiter so!


----------



## 08LanE (28. Januar 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Ja Du, nicht der arme Mann auf youtube - der versucht's (macht's auch viel besser als ich ) aber da siehst'e wie schwer es ist!
> 
> Bei Dir sieht das alles so easy aus - genau so wie bei syclla! Sie fährt die schwerste Stellen mit einer sehr beneidenswerten Leichtigkeit
> 
> Weiter so!



Das sieht aber auch nur easy aus...


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Januar 2013)

Wir waren vorletzen Sonntag im Wald und haben ne kleine Runde gedreht. Ging noch ohne Spikes, im Gegensatz zum letzten Wochenende.


----------



## scylla (28. Januar 2013)

08LanE schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein bisschen über 4 Jahre, im Sommer fünf Jahre.
> Falls du mich meinst.



Da hast du ja früh angefangen 
ungewöhnlich und richtig gut!

 @Mausoline und Lahmschnecke
Respekt, dass ihr euch heute ins Gelände getraut habt! Wir haben angesichts des Ekel-Schneematschs gekniffen und sind ne CX-Runde gefahren  War auch gut so, auf dem angetauten Glatteis bin ich sogar auf den Feldwegen rumgeeiert wie der erste Mensch aufm Fahrrad 
Erkenntnis des Tages: ich muss wieder mehr CX fahren, macht Spaß 
Erkenntnis von Gestern: mittlerweile helfen nicht mal mehr Spikes.


----------



## Mausoline (28. Januar 2013)

Jetzt hab ichs Video endlich auch anschaun können (blödes Internet will grad nicht so  )   Klasse  mal sehn wo wir dich in ein paar Jahren sehn

 @Lahmschnecke
bei euch sah aber der Schnee heut noch viel besser aus...das Wetter war supi heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. Januar 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @_Lahmschnecke_
> bei euch sah aber der Schnee heut noch viel besser aus...das Wetter war supi heute


 
Nun ist der Schnee aber auch hier weg  - heute nur Ekelwetter, brrrr!


----------



## HiFi XS (29. Januar 2013)

08LanE schrieb:


> Das sieht aber auch nur easy aus...




so ist ja richtig!  respekt!


----------



## NiBi8519 (29. Januar 2013)

Die nächsten Tage geht wohl nicht viel 
Es schifft wie aus Eimern- denke ist bei den meisten so und der Schnee wird zur Rutschbahn im Wald.
Hoffe der ist schnell weg und ich kann mir dann wenigstens ne Schlammpackung gönnen


----------



## joah (29. Januar 2013)

http://trailgold.de/

Gerade entdeckt und vielleicht ist ja was für euch dabei!


----------



## Schnitte (30. Januar 2013)

im Sinne von Ladies mit ihrem Bike im Einsatz, habe ich an einem kleinen Fotowettbewerb teilgenommen. Die Endrunde läuft noch bis huete Abend. Zurzeit bin ich PLatz 2, allerdigs wäre mir die Nummer 1 lieber  
darum wollt ich fragen, ob ihr vielleicht auch für mich stimmen könntet bzw. an dem Wettbewerb mit eurer Stimme teilnehmt und die Entscheidung damit legt 
https://www.facebook.com/6undzwanzig?sk=app_162850930432266

Ich selber bin Katharina Brauer (rotes Trikot). 

Ich würde mich natürlich über das ein oder andere Stimmchen freuen 

P.S.: ich hoffe dies gilt noch nicht als off-topic oder widerspricht den Regeln


----------



## Principiante (30. Januar 2013)

...hmm, muss man sich etwa dafür bei "Fratzenbuch" anmelden?
(Bin ich nicht, werde ich auch nicht )

 Ich finde das nicht, was Du meinst.
Würde selbstverständlich für Dich voten 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (30. Januar 2013)

Och nöööö, Fratzenbuch...

Ich sehe nur das: https://f.fbiframes.com/static/11/v2/f.jpg  und sonst nix. Muss man da klicken?!

I.



I


----------



## Schnitte (30. Januar 2013)

ja leider muss man beim fratzenbuch angemeldet sein, großer Fan bin ich auch nicht. aber nicht zu ändern
vielen Dank aber für eure Unterstützung 
 @4mate
du musst die seite oben rechts liken. dann kannst du voten. nach deinem vote kannst du es aber sofort wieder disliken


----------



## 4mate (30. Januar 2013)

Leider nicht, klicke ich oben rechts  - ich soll mich REGISTRIEREN! 




Und das mache ich nicht weil mir kein passender falscher Name einfällt!


----------



## Schnitte (30. Januar 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Leider nicht, klicke ich oben rechts  - ich soll mich REGISTRIEREN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



achso, ja wenn man nicht bei FB ist, funktioniert es nicht 
nicht so tragisch


----------



## mäxx__ (30. Januar 2013)

da ist kein Foto zu sehen!


----------



## Schnitte (30. Januar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich bin bei FB, aber wenn ich dein Foto liken will, muss ich erst eine App installieren...???



installiert wird da direkt nichts. richtig durchschaut habe ich das prinzip dort auch nicht. die leute die bisher abgestimmt haben, haben auch keine nachteile dadurch erlitten 
 @mäxx
funktioniert nur via computer, nicht via handy
ansonsten die seite liken und dann ist die abstimmung möglich. nach der abstimmung kannst du die sache ja wieder disliken


----------



## scylla (30. Januar 2013)

eine internetseite liken und disliken 
also ich like meinen mann, und ich dislike das wetter, aber sonst versteh ich nur bahnhof 
komische neue welt 

poste das foto doch einfach mal hier, dann können die verweigerer und dumbfone-nutzer es wenigstens sehen


----------



## mäxx__ (30. Januar 2013)

bin am PC, bin angemeldet, aber ich will auch SEHEN, was ich "MÖGEN" soll


----------



## Schnitte (30. Januar 2013)

um dieses Bild dreht es sich  ich glaube es schon eimal geposet zu haben, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht


----------



## 4mate (30. Januar 2013)

Yep - Aber nicht hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. Januar 2013)

Also, ich mag es, bin aber auch nicht im Fratzenbuch, sorry


----------



## Nieke (30. Januar 2013)

Super Foto, Schnitte. Ich habs Liken müssen - geht ja nicht anders!


----------



## Schnitte (30. Januar 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Yep - Aber nicht hier!



du merkst aber auch alles 

danke für die Unterstützung und die lieben KOmmentare


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Januar 2013)

Foto ist wirklich Klasse, aber ich bin und bleibe auch Facebookverweigerer. Schade dass man nicht auf anderem Weg mit abstimmen kann.


----------



## Schnitte (30. Januar 2013)

danke, es freut mich das zu hören  dann werde ich wohl Sieger der Herzen


----------



## scylla (30. Januar 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> dann werde ich wohl Sieger der Herzen




auch ohne facebook-"like" ein schönes foto


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Januar 2013)

ja! Und ich finde, das schönste aus der Reihe! 
Habe abgestimmt, aber es hat leider nicht gereicht...
Gratuliere trotzdem


----------



## Promontorium (30. Januar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> eine internetseite liken und disliken



Disliken ist das Haten der Gesichtsbuch-Generation! 
BTW: mein Arbeitstag heute war zum :kotz:. Ich glaub', den dislike ich mal!


----------



## Schnitte (31. Januar 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ja! Und ich finde, das schönste aus der Reihe!
> Habe abgestimmt, aber es hat leider nicht gereicht...
> Gratuliere trotzdem



vielen Dank 
ja was solls  nochmal würde ich da nicht mit machen. Letztendlich ging es ja nicht mal  um die Qualität des Bildes, sondern eher um die Menge der FB Freunde und Voter. Denke aber die Siegerin hat mir ihrem Bild auch ordentlich beeindruckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (31. Januar 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Leider nicht, klicke ich oben rechts  - ich soll mich REGISTRIEREN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sandee.d (31. Januar 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> um dieses Bild dreht es sich  ich glaube es schon eimal geposet zu haben, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht



Ja, das gefällt doch ganz gut


----------



## fissenid (1. Februar 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Foto ist wirklich Klasse, aber ich bin und bleibe auch Facebookverweigerer. Schade dass man nicht auf anderem Weg mit abstimmen kann.


 
 super, das es mehrere Leute meiner Meinung sind..... ich weigere mich auch "gefällt mir" zu werden....


----------



## Schnitte (1. Februar 2013)

FB Verweigerer gibt es zu Wenige. Selbst unser gesamtes Studium wird fast nur noch über Facebook kommuniziert...sicherlich ein schmaler Grund um diese Technik zu adaptieren. aber irgendwie macht der Mist abhängig.


----------



## NiBi8519 (1. Februar 2013)

Abhängig trifft es gut. Alle paar Minuten leuchtet meine LED am handy weil iwas neues ist.....
Auch wenn ich es viel benutze muss ich zugeben, das es auch nerven kann 

Schönes Weekend Euch


----------



## Votec Tox (3. Februar 2013)

Klasse Bild von "Schnitte"! 
Aber ganz dumm gefragt: Bist Du jetzt die Photographin (Zitat:"habe an einem Fotowettbewerb teilgenommen" - das spricht fürs photographieren) oder die Fahrerin (Zitat aus dem anderen Fred: "so sexy wie die Damen im Kalender kann mich nicht rekeln, aber Fahrrad fahren klappt immer besser,
hier ein Bild zum Thema Ladies Power" - das spricht dafür, daß Du die Fahrerin bist) 
So oder so, ein echt starkes Bild!


Und nun noch ein paar Bilder von Gestern,
Fearnada 2013 in Davos:







Schneesturm,
Null Sicht,
bis zu 20 cm Neuschnee auf der Piste
und -11 Grad 







Da zieht man besser den Moppedhelm mit Skibrille auf...






Bilder in Äktsch gibts leider keine, habe meine Kamera nach der ersten Abfahrt doch besser ins Auto gelegt, hier noch ein Bild von anderen Teilnehmern bei der ersten Probeabfahrt:






Ziel war die Mäderbeiz:






Am Nachmittag sind dann die Freerider auf Ski, Telemark, Board, Snowbikes gestartet und hatten Ihr Ziel ebenfalls dort:






Spannend und schön wars, für mich ein echter Lernprozess, bin noch nie bei solchen Bedingungen "geradelt"... 
auf Skiern wäre es für mich deutlich einfacher gewesen aber dort kann ich immer Skifahren,
 jedoch wann schon mal mit dem MtB auf einer Skipiste fahren 

Ach ja und an den Reifen lag es nicht ;-))
Habe mir - nachdem meine "Muddy Maries" komplett runter waren - komplett runtergesetzte Conti "Der Kaiser" (Made in Germany) gegönnt.
Nachdem ich dann auch noch die Startnummer 1 bekam und dann der Reifen mit fett "Der Kaiser" drauf, konnte nix mehr schief gehen - Quatsch war es megapeinlich damit hinterher zu "eiern"...
Zurück zum Reifen, wenn man ihn schon anfasst bekommt man klebrige Finger und sie färben wirklich schwarz!
Genauso fahren sie sich auch, habe sie zwei Tage vorher im wald ausprobiert, kleben perfekt auf den nassen Wurzeln und ebenso auch auf Asphalt...
Im nassen Wald und im Matsch wie nun auch im Schnee ein klasse Reifen, Selbstreinigung vorbildlich, natürlich ein tonnenschwerer Reifen (an einem tonnenschweren Rad - habe mir auch extra superleichte Sudpins drangemacht, um ein paar Gramm zu sparen ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (3. Februar 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Schneesturm,
> Null Sicht,
> bis zu 20 cm Neuschnee auf der Piste
> und -11 Grad
> ...




Hört sich ziemlich hart an! Respekt 
Und was das "eiern" angeht: Bei solchen Randbedingungen ist schon dabeisein und runterkommen eine riesen Leistung!

Kaiser hab ich seit paar Wochen auch als Ablösung für den letzten runtergewatzten Baron, und gestern mal wieder mit einem Wetscream 60a verglichen. Wenn man die Kaugummireifen von Conti gewohnt ist, erschreckt man sich mit "normalen" Reifen auf der ersten nassen Wurzel ziemlich


----------



## Promontorium (3. Februar 2013)

Bin ja hier als non-lady so reingerutscht, dennoch eine Anmerkung/Frage/wie auch immer: hab' letztens im Bikemarkt den MK II BCC erstanden für's Sommerfully. Bin mal bespannt auf den Kaugummieffekt bzw. ob man ihn denn auch so spürt angesichts dessen, daß im Vergleich zu Baron und Rubber Queen der MK II wohl den "wenigsten" Grip haben soll!?


----------



## NiBi8519 (3. Februar 2013)

Wow hammer Bilder- sieht nach viel Funn aus!!!! 
Würde ich auch gerne mal machen. Aber hier liegt ja nix mehr 

Respekt unnd Hut ab!

Edit:
Was hast Du da für einen Sattel drauf???


----------



## Votec Tox (3. Februar 2013)

Ist ein Trithlonsattel von Fizik:
http://www.fabial.de/p9807-vitesse-....kaufen.html?gclid=CPStxaaYmrUCFYlb3godhS0Aiw
Auf die Schnelle nur diesen Link gefunden, gleiches Design aber schwarz!


----------



## NiBi8519 (3. Februar 2013)

Ok Danke 
Dachte erst der hat ne Aussparung aber hab mich vershaut  obwohl es echt so aussieht.


----------



## Votec Tox (3. Februar 2013)

Hat er nicht, vielleicht meinst Du das liegende Rad auf dem letzten Bild, das ist aber nicht meins, mein Ironwood erkennt man leicht an der USD-Doppelbrückengabel.


----------



## NiBi8519 (3. Februar 2013)

Hihi ja dachte das wäre dein Bike 
Dann hätten wir das ja geklärt 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schnitte (3. Februar 2013)

@Votec_Tox
also ich bin selber gefahren. Fotografiert hat mein Bester


----------



## Sansarah (3. Februar 2013)

Vor 2 Wochen im Wald 

schaut mal hier: http://trailgold.de


----------



## Principiante (3. Februar 2013)

Geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandee.d (3. Februar 2013)

feine sache


----------



## NiBi8519 (3. Februar 2013)

Wow das gefällt mir! :thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## 4mate (3. Februar 2013)

Der (unbefahrene) Chickenway an der Mega-Palettenrampe ist süß!


----------



## HiFi XS (3. Februar 2013)

Sansarah schrieb:


> Vor 2 Wochen im Wald
> 
> schaut mal hier: http://trailgold.de




Super Website/Blog!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (6. Februar 2013)

@Sansarah:
Hattet sichtlich Spass! Freue mich schon dich/euch im März in Beerfelden wieder zu sehen!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (9. Februar 2013)

Das tut einfach nur gut... mein Fuß steht übrigens auf der Pedale, ich stehe nicht, ich fahre!






Sauanstrengend, sogar bergab mußte man treten, und der Schnee war so tief dass man beim Treten mit der unteren Pedale im Schnee versank. Aber die Sonne schien, der Schnee glitzerte...


----------



## dre (9. Februar 2013)

... das ist eigentlich eine gute Idee, mit Skihelm fahren.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Februar 2013)

stimmt, ist viel kuscheliger


----------



## Lahmschnecke (9. Februar 2013)

OK, ich geb´ zu, sieht auf dem Bike nicht nur ein bisle komisch aus, auch die alte Skijacke ist nicht der Hit... aber was soll´s: ich hatte nen warmen Kopf, mir war nicht kalt (die Klamotten unter der alten Jacke waren dagegen vom Feinsten ). Die äußersten Klamotten müssen auch schweren Dreck aushalten, war immer mal wieder ne Stelle mit tiefen dreckigen Traktorspuren. 
Mir egal, ich hatte Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (9. Februar 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Mir egal, ich hatte Spaß!



Das ist die Hauptsache 
Sehr schöne Bilder- den Schnee wünschte ich mir bei uns


----------



## Votec Tox (9. Februar 2013)

@ Lahmschnecke:
Schöne Bilder im Schnee und auch noch bei Sonnenschein 
Mit Skihelm fahre ich im Winter bei Kälte auch


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. Februar 2013)

oooh ich hab Bock auf Frühling!!!


----------



## NiBi8519 (10. Februar 2013)

*Das Wetter war perfekt um auszureiten...

 Mitten in der Pampa eine super Abfahrt, doch dann ein Überschlag und 30  Min. Beschäftigung um die Kette zu entwirren- ich lobe mir meinen  Helm....
 mit Brille wäre das nicht passiert und man/Frau hätte die Spur halten können. =D

 Trotzdem wars schön  

 PS: Es wird Zeit für Kontaktlinsen =D =D =D*


----------



## Mausoline (11. Februar 2013)

Training der Tiefenmuskulatur 

Lady ohne Bike im Einsatz


----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2013)

Hm, irgendwie hatte ich in Erinnerung, dass im Heidelberger Felsenmeer Felsen sein sollten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. Februar 2013)

Scylla: Netter Schneetrail , schönes Bild! Aber ohne Schnee siehst Du immer deutlich entspannter aus , kann das sein?!

Hätte ich nicht gedacht dass bei Heidelberg so viel Schnee liegt...

Mausoline: In diesem Fall gilt auch ohne Bike )


----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Scylla: Netter Schneetrail , schönes Bild! Aber ohne Schnee siehst Du immer deutlich entspannter aus , kann das sein?!


 
Sieht man mir etwa schon an, dass ich den Mist nicht mag? 
War auch bissi eirig, vor allem wenn man Anweisung hat, fürs Foto langsam zu machen.


----------



## HiFi XS (11. Februar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Hm, irgendwie hatte ich in Erinnerung, dass im Heidelberger Felsenmeer Felsen sein sollten



Das ist Schnee! Wäre gern dort!


----------



## Votec Tox (25. Februar 2013)

Bevor dieser Fred im Winter verwaist 

Gestern mal die Kamera mitgenommen,
vor der Abfahrt hoch strampeln - hier noch voller Tatendrang:




Warum ich mit FF-Helm fahre? Bei Minusgraden ist die eingeatmete Luft wärmer, da ich viel zuviel durch den Mund einatme, muß ja das 17,5 kg Radl (mit den Conti Der Kaiser Black Chilli Reifen gefühlte 20 kg) hochstrampeln...

Das zunehmend mühsamer wird, manches Mal tritt man balancierend auf der Stelle...






Völlig durchgeschwitzt oben angekommen, da hilft nur noch die natürliche "Biodusche" 
Schnell "das Wasser" angedreht:






Die Dusche funktioniert, leider nur kalt 






Dann aber, endlich die Abfahrt:




Ist wie Skifahren, runtersurfen im Schnee.


Am Schönsten sind die Hohlwege:












Jipiiee 





Grüße


----------



## Mausoline (25. Februar 2013)

Schee 


für nächsten Winter muss ich mir unbedingt Winterreifen zulegen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (26. Februar 2013)

Votec Tox: Schöne Schneebilder - Schiener Berg??

Grüße!


----------



## Votec Tox (26. Februar 2013)

@_Lahmschnecke_:
Genau - gut erkannt 
Grüße!


----------



## NiBi8519 (4. März 2013)

So ich war heute auch noch mal ausreiten.
Teils total vereist und nicht fahrbar aber dann......... Matsch pur 
Wenns der Haut gut tut, dann verkauf ich demnächst Schlammpackungen aus unserer Gegend


----------



## FR-Dirk (4. März 2013)

hehe so sah ich gestern auch aus!


----------



## NiBi8519 (4. März 2013)

ich find das spitze. Meine Mum war sichtlich begeistert 
... wäre nicht normal etc. etc. etc. hast net alle Sparten im Schuppen jaja.... 
Wenn ich Ihr jetzt noch erzähle das es tatsächlich Menschen gibt die das Bike in die Wanne oder Duscche stellen.... ach glaubt se eh net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (4. März 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Wenns der Haut gut tut, dann verkauf ich demnächst Schlammpackungen aus unserer Gegend




Kriegste momentan in und an jeder Ecke des Landes hinterher geschmissen, stellenweise noch mit Schnee versetzt. Das ist mal keine geniale und Geld bringende Geschäftsidee  
Das Zahnbleaching brauchste dir dann auch nimmer machen lassen, denn so wie es nach so ner Matschfahrt zwischen den Zähnen knirscht, ist das wie ein Peeling für die Beisserchen. Ob´s genau so effektvoll ist wie das zahnmedizinische Zeug und man dann keine Verfärbungen mehr hat, sei mal dahin gestellt 

Aber gute Bilder. Wie aus dem Leben gegriffen und sehr authentisch. So sah sicherlich jede von uns am Wochenende mal aus.
Hauptsache man hat Spaß dabei 

Aber Badewanne ist tabu!!! Da darf nur ich rein


----------



## NiBi8519 (4. März 2013)

Hehe da haste recht. Knirschte schon etwas  
Aber wenn die Pampe gut ist, dann kommt es ja aus unserer Gegend- man muss es nur verkaufen können:thumbup:
Naja die Bilder.... wenn man sich selbst knipst ist es immer schwierig aber egal. Einfach festhalten was geht und gut  

Ach ja nebenbei beim groben Putzen hab ich dann mal festgestellt das meine Federgabel gar net ausgefahren war und nur an der kurzen Leine gehalten wurde  wurde direkt geändert. 

In die Wanne würde es kommen wenn ich alleine wohne also hoffentlich bald 


Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mausoline (4. März 2013)

Ich hab mich heut gewundert, warum die Räder nicht mehr rumgehen  

klar, der Matsch hat sich an der Gabel gesammelt und blockiert, aber innerhalb weniger Meter  ...und danach ganz vorsichtig durch zwei tiefe lange Pfützen fahren

Heut gabs nur 2 Alternativen - Matsch und Nass oder trockener Teer -  da blieb für mich nur eins


----------



## NiBi8519 (5. März 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Heut gabs nur 2 Alternativen - Matsch und Nass oder trockener Teer -  da blieb für mich nur eins



Matsch?


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. März 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Ihr jetzt noch erzähle das es tatsächlich Menschen gibt die das Bike in die Wanne oder Duscche stellen.... ach glaubt se eh net



Da hätte ich wohl mal Fotos machen sollen. Allerdings hat dieses Privileg nur das Racefully.


----------



## NiBi8519 (5. März 2013)

Haha dann stell mal ein Bild rein und bei Bedarf kann ich ihr das unter die Nase reiben  sehr geil... ich kanns verstehen wenn man das macht :thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lieblingsschaf (5. März 2013)

Meint Ihr sowas?


----------



## NiBi8519 (5. März 2013)

Astrein genau so was :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ventizm (6. März 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (6. März 2013)

Frau genießt das Wetter  

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ventizm (6. März 2013)

so soll´s sein


----------



## Votec Tox (9. März 2013)

Bevor der Winter wieder zurück kommt:
Gestern bei 18 Grad (!) und meist Sonne am Bodensee:







Und das schwere Rad wieder hochgestrampelt 
man wird eben älter...





Und Heute ist es auch noch so warm


----------



## Principiante (9. März 2013)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Meint Ihr sowas?



haha!
Das findet mein Mann auch immer klasse, wenn mein Bike so in der Wanne steht!!



 @Votec Tox: Du kannst es gut haben...


----------



## Schnitte (11. März 2013)

hier eine kleine Auswahl an Bildern vom ersten MDC Lauf in Berlin


----------



## Sardic (11. März 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> hier eine kleine Auswahl an Bildern vom ersten MDC Lauf in Berlin


 *rein husch*
sieht gut aus
*aus dem Ladies only wieder raushusch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (11. März 2013)

Sardic schrieb:


> *rein husch*
> sieht gut aus
> *aus dem Ladies only wieder raushusch*



vielen Dank


----------



## NiBi8519 (11. März 2013)

Sau gute Bilder @Schnitte 
Das gefällt


----------



## HiFi XS (11. März 2013)

@Schnitte Schön!    Am welchen Tag warst Du dort? Leider hab ich Dich beim Fahren verpasst. Ich hätte die Damen gern angefeuert  Ich war auch kurz auf der Bahn nach dem Rennen. Die Holzbretter waren komisch - hab mich nicht getraut schnell zu fahren oder irgendwas zu versuchen (wir waren auch mit unseren Fullys unterwegs...

Der Pumptrack dagegen war wirklich klasse! Ein Junge aus Dresden hat mir sein sehr schickes Specialized-Dirt-Bike ausgeliehen - das war klasse!


----------



## Schnitte (12. März 2013)

ich war Samstag und Sonntag vorort
am anfang fand ich die paletten auch richtig gruselig. aber innerhalb von 60 min. training ging es dann.
am ende ärgert mich nur, dass ich im Rennen am ersten sprung nicht volles balett abgesprungen bin, da wäre sicher noch was drin gewesen. aber gut, was solls. das nächste rennen kommt ja schon im 3 wochen. in der hoffnung dass dann endlich mal wieder das wetter zu sinnen kommt...


----------



## Piperlie (12. März 2013)




----------



## Schnitte (12. März 2013)

wie gern hätte ich den Pumptrack mitgenommen. der war echt toll  noch ein paar mehr kurven und verbiindungen in die mitte *träum


----------



## Piperlie (12. März 2013)

Ja, der war echt toll!


----------



## HiFi XS (13. März 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> ...
> am ende ärgert mich nur, dass ich im Rennen am ersten sprung nicht volles balett abgesprungen bin, da wäre sicher noch was drin gewesen. aber gut, was solls. das nächste rennen kommt ja schon im 3 wochen.



Genau, dabei sein ist alles - finde ich mütig! 



Schnitte schrieb:


> ...
> in  der hoffnung dass dann *endlich mal wieder das wetter zu sinnen kommt*...



Das war das tolles am Pumptrack - war trocken bzw nicht verschneit!


----------



## sandee.d (13. März 2013)

also mädls ihr habt ja für dieses jahr im gegensatz zu mir doch schon ein paar runden mehr (oder überhaupt ein paar runden) am bike gedreht.sehr fein und geiler bilder!!!..ich bin einfach ne geil-wetter-fahrerin....hilf nix ^^ also heißt es waaarten


----------



## scylla (30. März 2013)

mal wieder was aus dem Pfälzerwald von gestern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (30. März 2013)

Ihr hattet wirklich Sonne????? Bei uns hat es den ganzen Tag geschneit  Na ja, wenigstens ist meine Steuererklärung somit mal rechtzeitig ausgefüllt...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. März 2013)

Solche Bilder zu posten, ist seelische Grausamkeit! Hier hat´s nur Schnee und Pampe, jeden Morgen wieder auf´s Neue geschlossene Schneedecke, mittags dann Matsch und auf den Waldwegen Eis. Das braucht jetzt echt kein Mensch mehr


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (30. März 2013)

Mein Neid sei dir gewiss 
Sogar hier im Norden ist die weiße Osterwahrscheinlichkeit zur Realität geworden. So schöne Bilder gibt es hier auf absehbare Zeit nicht.


----------



## scylla (30. März 2013)

Chrige schrieb:


> Ihr hattet wirklich Sonne?????



Kurz nur, aber sie war tatsächlich da . Das ist ja mittlerweile ein Highlight, bei 1-2°C tagsüber, und das Ende März 

Heute aufm Hometrail sah es so aus...




Morgen ist übrigens Sommerzeit. Endlich wieder bis 8 Uhr abends bei Tageslicht biken 
Man kann sich auch über Kleinigkeiten freuen!


----------



## Nieke (30. März 2013)

Scylla: was für ein Hometrail! Aber du hast vollkommen recht: endlich wieder nach Feierabend aufs Bike. Sooo schön! Und irgendwann muss der Frühling kommenso oder so.


----------



## HiFi XS (30. März 2013)

Was ein Spielplatz! Bei uns hier ist auch alles Schneematsch. Und Steine gibt es nur einzeln


----------



## Schnitte (31. März 2013)

hier ein paar Bilder vom Osterhasenjam am Rederberch


----------



## Principiante (31. März 2013)

Eh super!

...echt stark!!!

Darf ich mal fragen, was Du für Reifen fährst??

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Schnitte (31. März 2013)

an dem Tag bin ich zwei Reifen gefahren. Als es Morgens gefrorren war bin ich den Maxxis Highroller 2,5 gefahren
nach dem Mittag wurde es extrem tief und schlammig, dann entschied das Team auf Maxxis Wet scream umzurüsten. Der Unterschied war deutlich und genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (31. März 2013)

Klasse Bilder von Euch!  
@_Schnitte_: Du fährst wohl viele Rennen  
@_scylla_: Wie immer schöne Bilder und überhaupt kein Schnee bei Euch!

Damit kann ich dafür dienen 
Samstag vor einer Woche beim Flowride Davos,
das heißt vom Weissfluhgipfel bis runter nach Küblis: 1700 Hm und 12 km 

Um 6 Uhr früh gings mit der extra dafür eingesetzten Bahn bis zum Gipfel auf über 2800m hoch, dort startet die schwarze Piste:






Tolle Stimmung morgens, hier fahre ich noch... im Steilhang hats mich gern mal geschmissen  
Echt spannend wenn man als Angsthase gut bremst und den halben Hang mit blockiertem HR (das ist klar) aber auch blockiertem VR (!) runter fährt, was so lange gut geht bis man völlig erstanunt auf die ruhig stehenden Stollen glotzt... und glotzt .... und dabei die Blickführung weit voraus vergißt... plumps dann fällt man bei der nächste Spurrille...






Nein, das bin ich nicht, die Cracks fuhren mit 70 - 80 km/h runter:






Oder eben so, aber das war nicht der Einzige:






Weiter unten wurde es flacher und während ich so strample, fährt der ganz cool im Wheelie vorbei 






Unterhalb der Baumgrenze gabs entweder Eis oder Firn in der Umwandlung in weichem Schnee, die Sonne hatte schon viel Kraft:






Das machte mir am meisten Spaß, da bremst der Schnee mehr und man kann sich seine Linie abseits selbst suchen:





War eine wirklich tolle Veranstaltung, zudem wurde man mit dem Zug samt Sonderabteil für die Mtbs wieder zurück nach Davos gebracht und das Alles für 35.-sfr.
Ich stelle mir dann vor, die Tourismusverbände des Schwarzwaldes würden so etwas am Feldberg durchführen


----------



## Schnitte (31. März 2013)

schicke Snowbilder, wobei ich Schnee langsam nicht mehr sehen kann. Nach 18 Wochen Endurotraining im Schnee wären trockene Trails mal wieder was schickes 
 @Votec_Tox
bisher waren es noch nicht so viele Rennen, aber diese Saison geht es mit Team im Rücken los, wodurch die Sache etwas entspannter wird zwecks Training, hinfahren und Mechanik


----------



## RedCat (31. März 2013)

@Votec Tox

Sehr schöne Bilder und Story. Machen die in Davos solche Angebote im Winter, das man in aller Früh ab und zu mit dem Bike die Piste runterdonnern darf ?

Wie ist es eigentlich so im Schnee zu "Biken" ? Ich kenne dies gar nicht


----------



## Votec Tox (31. März 2013)

Einmal in der Saison:

Morning Flow Ride Davos:
http://www.davos.ch/bergbahnen/winter/parsenn/morning-flow-ride.html
http://www.mountainhotels.ch/winter...l_phpicalendar/Morning_Flow_Ride_on_Snow.html
Ist kein rennen, drum gut geeignet, aber die Piste ist anfangs wirklich steil.
Am Besten man ist sie schon mal mit Skiern gefahren.

Und das Spaßrennen auf Pischa:
http://www.fearnada.ch/
Für MtBs, Ski, Snowboard usw.

Für all diese Veranstaltungen empfiehlt es sich aber schon mal im Schnee gefahren zu sein.
Grüße!


----------



## Schnitte (31. März 2013)

RedCat schrieb:


> @_Votec Tox_
> Wie ist es eigentlich so im Schnee zu "Biken" ? Ich kenne dies gar nicht



im Schnee zu Biken ist aus meiner Sicht echt unterschiedlich. Abhängig von dem Zustand des Schnees. Wenn er fest ist (z.B.: durch wanderer festgetreten) ist das super
bei pulverschnee hat man auch gut grip.
Bei angeschmolzenen Schnee dagegen wird es ein weng unschön...zumindest fand ich die unberechenbarkeit mancher stellen nicht so toll...aber sicherlich auch eine Übungssache

ein Vorteil hat Schnee, man fällt meistens weich


----------



## RedCat (31. März 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> ein Vorteil hat Schnee, man fällt meistens weich



Genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (31. März 2013)

@Votec Tox
danke für den schönen Bericht (mal wieder) 

Mir scheint, du wirst so langsam zur Snowride-Queen


----------



## Votec Tox (31. März 2013)

Eher Slowride-Queen im Flowride-Snow


----------



## 08LanE (31. März 2013)

Hey,
auch mal was anderes 
Ich bin jetzt in den Ferien auch ständig wieder draußen und hab wieder ein neues Video geschnitten, also um genau zu sein ziemlich viele.
Also wen es interessiert kann sich die Videos ja mal anschauen 
Das hier ist mein neustes:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_WVvlUp0yA"]8 hours training in 10 minutes (HD) - YouTube[/nomedia]

LG 08LanE


----------



## Bea5 (1. April 2013)

Wahnsinn, klasse Video weiterhin viel Spaß


----------



## 08LanE (1. April 2013)

Danke, den werde ich haben


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (1. April 2013)

Wieder einmal ein sehr geiles Video, mach weiter so!!!


----------



## RedCat (1. April 2013)

Super Video, sehr schöne das es auch andere Frauen gibt die sowas machen


----------



## lucie (1. April 2013)

Das Video ist Klasse. 

Irgendwie nervt das weiße Zeug und dennoch macht es riesigen Spaß durch selbiges zu rutschen/driften/fahren.


----------



## Schnitte (1. April 2013)

@lucie
schöne Schneebilder  aber langsam reicht es auch...


----------



## 08LanE (1. April 2013)

RedCat schrieb:


> Super Video, sehr schöne das es auch andere Frauen gibt die sowas machen



Was heißt denn: ,,andere Frauen" ?
Fährst du auch Trial??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedCat (1. April 2013)

@08LanE

Habe es vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt, wollte eigentlich sagen, finde es gut wenn auch andere Frauen verrückte Sachen machen.

Nein fahre Freeride und Downhill, wobei mir Trial auch mal reizen würde


----------



## 08LanE (1. April 2013)

RedCat schrieb:


> @_08LanE_
> 
> Habe es vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt, wollte eigentlich sagen, finde es gut wenn auch andere Frauen verrückte Sachen machen.
> 
> Nein fahre Freeride und Downhill, wobei mir Trial auch mal reizen würde




Wäre der perfekte Ausgeichssport zum Freeriden und Downhillfahren 
Los gehts....


----------



## Votec Tox (1. April 2013)

Klasse Film! Toll anzusehen und Du machst das echt großartig!   Repekt!
Im Hintergrund Eures Geländes sieht man Motorradtrialer, machst Du das etwa auch?


----------



## scylla (1. April 2013)

schönes Video! Wenn du dran bleibst, bringst du's beim Trialn sicher super weit, sieht nach Riesen Potential aus!

Bei euch ist die ganze Familie dem Trial-Sport verschrieben?  (die beiden "kurzen" sind doch sicher deine Brüder?)


----------



## scylla (1. April 2013)

wir haben uns heute mal im Süden des Pfälzerwalds rumgetrieben. 
Hmmm... naja... bestimmt 80% Trailanteil insgesamt aber trotzdem irgendwie nicht mein Fall 

Gefühlte tausend Sandsteinfelsen mit grünem Geländer und Bänkchen oben drauf und Blick ins Tal




uiuiui, ein paar Sandsteinchen zum drüberfahren, und dann auch noch hintereinander und kombiniert mit Gefälle (selten)




fast zurück am Auto... endlich ... und dann auch gleich noch das Abfahrtshighlight der Tour 




Landschaftlich nett, aber ansonsten fahren wir wohl next time doch wieder zum Haardtrand.


----------



## 08LanE (2. April 2013)

Trial liegt bei uns auf jeden Fall in der Familie, aber trotzdem sind die beiden ,,kurzen'' nicht meine Brüder.  Die beiden sind aber Brüder und jeder merkt, dass der ganz kleine auch mal ein Trialer wird  Also mit Motorradtrial habe ich gar nix am Hut, find das auch nicht so spannend Wie mit dem Fahrrad. 
Auf euren Bildern, die ich alle total cool finde sieht man überall so geiles Gelände . ich will auch mal dahin !!! *sauer* 
Ich weiß , dass ich beim Trial als Mädel noch einiges erreichen kann. Dieses Jahr werde ich angreifen * muhahaa* 
Naja, gute Nacht


----------



## Chrige (2. April 2013)

Statt Eiersuchen an Ostern war ich Trailsuchen 

Erster Trail im Tiefschnee:







Danach hiess es Höhenmeter über die Wiese vernichten. Unser Guide voraus...





und wir hinterher (ich im Hintergrund)...





Es hat richtig Spass gemacht, obwohl es den ganzen Tag geschneit hat. Jetzt habe ich aber genug von dem weissen Zeug und es darf endlich Frühling werden...


----------



## scylla (2. April 2013)

Chrige schrieb:


> Es hat richtig Spass gemacht, obwohl es den ganzen Tag geschneit hat. Jetzt habe ich aber genug von dem weissen Zeug und es darf endlich Frühling werden...



Ohweia, weiße Ostern  
Gott sei Dank blieb uns das erspart! 
Schön, dass ihr's mit Fassung und Spaß ertragt 

Ich seh's ja schon kommen, dass demnächst die Alpenländer zum Biken in den Oden- und Pfälzerwald pilgern, anstatt andersrum


----------



## Votec Tox (2. April 2013)

Und wir gehen dann vielleicht nach Norddeutschland zum Skifahren , naja zumindest Langlauf...

Bilder von letzter Woche, mein gutes altes Votec Tox im Einsatz, das ist dort droben mit inzwischen weit über 18.000km auf dem "Buckel" in Rente:







Und auf dem Weg nach Karlshof, ist ca. 10 km von der Ostsee weg 
(aufgenommen am Mittwoch vor einer Woche)





Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (2. April 2013)

Also die Menschen da oben (gilt auch noch für Berlin!) sind noch besch.... dran als wir im Voralpenland. Aber immerhin gabs noch schönen Schnee, wie man bei Votec sieht, hier gabs die letzten 2 Wochen nur Pampe.

Scylla - das kann passieren, dass die ganzen Voralpen-Bewohner nun in der Pfalz aufschlagen. Deine Bilder machen ja mächtig Werbung! Wir hatten es uns für Karfreitag überlegt, aber meine Erkältung kam dazwischen. Und fürs WE ist bei uns schon wieder Schneeregen vorher gesagt .

Seufz! Schnief.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. April 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ...irgendwie nicht mein Fall
> 
> Gefühlte tausend Sandsteinfelsen mit grünem Geländer und Bänkchen oben drauf und Blick ins Tal



Geh, was ist jetzt dagegen einzuwenden?  
Bei uns haben die Bikes immer noch Winterschlaf, ein Ende ist nicht abzusehen. Herzogstand und Kampenwand vergletschern 
Ihr seid echt besser dran, auch wenn das "alpine feeling" vielleicht etwas fehlt!


----------



## scylla (3. April 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Geh, was ist jetzt dagegen einzuwenden?
> Bei uns haben die Bikes immer noch Winterschlaf, ein Ende ist nicht abzusehen. Herzogstand und Kampenwand vergletschern
> Ihr seid echt besser dran, auch wenn das "alpine feeling" vielleicht etwas fehlt!



ich weiß, verglichen mit anderen regionen deutschlands haben wir vermutlich gerade das paradies auf erden... wettertechnisch 
trailtechnisch fahr ich halt lieber den buckel runter über steine drüber, anstatt flachwellig um den buckel rum an steinen vorbei.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. April 2013)

Das versteh ich 
Mein Einwand bezog sich auf das Bankerl mit Aussicht.


----------



## scylla (3. April 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das versteh ich
> Mein Einwand bezog sich auf das Bankerl mit Aussicht.



reizüberflutung 
(wenn man zu oft auf einem anderen stein vor demselben grünen geländer hockt und auf dasselbe tal schaut )


----------



## Mausoline (3. April 2013)

Hast du trotzdem ne gps-Datei für mich von eurer Tour 
oder ein paar nähere Angaben.

Mich würds reizen, wenn ich mal wieder zum Pfalzen komm

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (4. April 2013)

Mir auch, bitte, bitte  !!
Ich fahr auch lieber um die Felsen rum! Chicken way...


----------



## scylla (4. April 2013)

ok, ok 

aber sagt am ende nicht, ich hätte euch nicht gewarnt, wenn ihr 1300 hömes auf der uhr habt und das gefühl keine zusammenhängenden 10 meter runtergefahren zu sein 

bitte um email-adressen per pn. hab sie wohl schon (mal gehabt) aber meine datenverwaltung ist eine mittlere katastrophe


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. April 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hast du trotzdem ne gps-Datei für mich von eurer Tour



Wie jetzt  , bist du nun doch auf GPS umgestiegen?
Touren per Karte planen ist eines und dann per GPS navigieren ist einfach praktisch und zeitsparend. Ich find´s auch super.
Btw: von eurer Dolotour gibt´s aber keine Tracks, oder?


----------



## Mausoline (5. April 2013)

psssst...
ich hab nen tollen gps-Planer und ich will mir Scyllas Tour mal auf der Karte anschauen, wo sie da so rumgeschlängelt ist, ich bin nicht der Typ, der alles so nach Vorgabe fährt. Ich muss das vorher auf der Karte abgefahren sein, damit ich beim Fahren ungefähr weiß, wo ich bin 

Unsere Dolo-Tour haben wir beim Fahren gespeichert (seit letztem Jahr GPS-Besitzer und Tester  ) ich weiß nur nicht ob komplett, kann sein, dass mal die Batterien leer waren und wir hatten glaub ich nicht von überall ne Karte drauf. Ich frag mal meinen Schatzi  ich bin die Karten und Roadbookleserin.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. April 2013)

Track aufzeichnen funktioniert ja auch ohne Karte. Auf Papierkarten würde ich aber nie verzichten. Mein Mann war bisher der Roadbook Fan, aber der hat sich jetzt auch ein GPS gekauft. Mal sehen, wie das Teil funktioniert.
Die ganze Tour würd ich eh nicht nachfahren, aber vielleicht ne 3-4 Tagestour draus basteln  
Aber macht euch wg. des Tracks keinen Stress, ist ja eh noch Winter   Wenn´s irgendwann klappt, freu ich mich...


----------



## Miss.Starbucks (8. April 2013)

War am We. mal mit dem Rennrad unterwegs und ich bin diesmal sogar trocken und mal nicht durchgefrohren nach Hause gekommen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (8. April 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> psssst...
> ich hab nen tollen gps-Planer und ich will mir Scyllas Tour mal auf der Karte anschauen, wo sie da so rumgeschlängelt ist, ich bin nicht der Typ, der alles so nach Vorgabe fährt. *Ich muss das vorher auf der Karte abgefahren sein, damit ich beim Fahren ungefähr weiß, wo ich bin *
> 
> Unsere Dolo-Tour haben wir beim Fahren gespeichert (seit letztem Jahr GPS-Besitzer und Tester  ) ich weiß nur nicht ob komplett, kann sein, dass mal die Batterien leer waren und wir hatten glaub ich nicht von überall ne Karte drauf. Ich frag mal meinen Schatzi  *ich bin die Karten und Roadbookleserin*.


 
Bingo! Ich auch, die Rollenverteilung ist bei uns die Gleiche!


----------



## Mausoline (8. April 2013)

Na ja, die Karten hab ich dazu übernommen, weil er das GPS hat


----------



## eminem7905 (9. April 2013)

@scylla

war das der F-Trail in rodalben?


----------



## scylla (9. April 2013)

Ne nicht der F-Weg. Diverse Wanderwegchen im Hinterland von Dahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cantankerous (10. April 2013)

Mein Favorit unter den Waldautobahnen.


----------



## jboe (15. April 2013)

Wir Mädels waren heute das erste Mal ohne männliche Begleitung unterwegs. Der Anhänger ist so genial und machte seinem Namen alle Ehre. Das Springen hebe ich mir aber noch ein bisschen auf, aber queerliegende Baumstämme machen ihm nix aus und ihr auch nicht. 






Sorry für die Qualität...


----------



## scylla (15. April 2013)




----------



## lucie (15. April 2013)

Endlich wieder Sonne und ...


----------



## Lykanth (16. April 2013)

nix spektakuläres.. aber nach 8 Monaten Pause, war das schon echt krass   ... ne spaß.. erstmal wieder warm werden...


----------



## Schnitte (16. April 2013)

Lykanth schrieb:


> nix spektakuläres.. aber nach 8 Monaten Pause, war das schon echt krass   ... ne spaß.. erstmal wieder warm werden...



schönes Bild, macht Lust auf mehr 
uns zum Anfang der Saison muss man es ja nicht übertreiben 
wo ist das bild entstanden?


----------



## Ani (16. April 2013)

ich tipp mal ganz stark auf filthy trails


----------



## Lykanth (16. April 2013)

Genau, Filthy


----------



## Sandra07 (16. April 2013)

lucie schrieb:


> Endlich wieder Sonne und ...



Hi!

Das ist doch in SZ-Bad oben am Turm??
Bisher war ich da nur zum Kuchen essen oben. Das sieht ja ganz nett aus,
da muss ich wohl nachstes Mal mein Rad mitnehmen 

Gruss
Sandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (16. April 2013)

lucie schrieb:


> Endlich wieder Sonne und ...



...schon sind die Rowdy-Radler wieder unterwegs!


----------



## Martina H. (16. April 2013)

Hey, auch mal wieder on? Schön von Dir zu hören  



> ...schon sind die Rowdy-Radler wieder unterwegs



  Rowdys ??? 

:Ironie an: Grottenlangweiliges Video: ich seh' da weder erosives Einbremsen in nicht vorhandene Kurven, noch Schockbremsungen hinter ahnungslosen, kopfhörertragenden Stocktieren...  :Ironie aus:


----------



## dre (16. April 2013)

lucie schrieb:


> Endlich wieder Sonne und ...



...

... ist das in meiner alten Heimat aufgenommen, in "Bad" und am Bismarkturm? Wo ich als Bengel die Räder meiner ganzen Familie mutwillig auf Schanzen und im Wald zerstörte?

Wenn ja, dann müssen wir da mal zusammen ne´Runde drehen. Würde mich freuen.

Gruß aus BS


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. April 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hey, auch mal wieder on? Schön von Dir zu hören
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...herunterheizen von Treppen mitten im Ort, ts, ts, ts...

Ja, so langsam kehrt wieder Normalität ein.


----------



## niceann (18. April 2013)

Endlich ist der Frühling da......
hier die ersten Bilder dieser Saison ....









Grüße von-an-bei-und um der Schwäbisch Alb rum!!


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (20. April 2013)

Richtig geniales Video! Macht richtig Laune! *auch können will* !!
Die Treppenszene hat mir am besten gefallen!

Die Fotos sind auch gut geworden 


Da häng ich mich videotechnisch mal hintendran.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27867


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (21. April 2013)

Danke. 

Was Du in Deinem Video zeigst sieht sehr vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Principiante (21. April 2013)

@lucie!

nettes Video!

Du bist ganz schön fit im biken geworden, Hut ab!! 

Liebe Grüße aus Berlin,

Principiante!


----------



## Martina H. (21. April 2013)

... heute 4! Schlüsselstellen auf meinem persönlichen Höllenhometrail  geschafft





...das ist eine davon und hier sieht man besser wie steil es ist


----------



## dre (21. April 2013)

Ruppi-Konuppi schrieb:


> Richtig geniales Video! Macht richtig Laune! *auch können will* !!
> Die Treppenszene hat mir am besten gefallen!
> 
> Die Fotos sind auch gut geworden
> ...



Sauber !


----------



## sandee.d (22. April 2013)

erste ausfahrt in diesem jahr und jungfernfahrt mit dem status2


----------



## sandee.d (22. April 2013)

sandee.d schrieb:


> erste ausfahrt in diesem jahr und jungfernfahrt mit dem status2



ich hasse meinen pc >.< sorry..heut gibts kein bild


----------



## 4mate (22. April 2013)

Doch!


----------



## sandee.d (22. April 2013)

@4mate dankeeeeeee


----------



## Principiante (22. April 2013)

...nice


----------



## sandee.d (22. April 2013)

Principiante schrieb:


> ...nice



danke  hat auch mega viel spass gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatü (22. April 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Doch!



Ist das Samerberg?


----------



## zena (22. April 2013)

...eine wunderbare Art in den Frühling zu starten!
wo gibts sowas in Deutschland? es erzeugt beim zuguckn schon massig Endorfine
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tkKqoowfC4"]If She Can Do It - Women's MTB Film - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## sandee.d (22. April 2013)

@Tatü jawoll Samerberg Opening war das  

 @zena in Deutschland gibts doch eh vieles meines Wissens. das war am Samerberg in Bayern


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. April 2013)

Wir war'n gestern bei uns auch unterwegs...Zwar nicht die komplette geplante Runde geschafft, aber schöne Trails gefahren...


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (23. April 2013)

Danke! Hab mich beim Videodreh auch nur einmal lang gemacht  
  @Martina H.: die Steigungen sind auf Bildern echt meist nicht so erkennbar. Aber auf'm 2. sieht man's ganz deutlich! Herzlichen Glückwunsch, weiter so! 




Principiante schrieb:


> @_lucie_!
> 
> nettes Video!
> 
> ...


 

"geworden" ? Wie lange hast du gebraucht, das zu lernen, Lucie?


----------



## NiBi8519 (24. April 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Doch!



Sieht mal echt gut aus 
Was für Reifen fährst Du?

Ach ja die Jacke kommt mir schwer bekannt vor  

Lg


----------



## Bettina (24. April 2013)

zena schrieb:


> ...eine wunderbare Art in den Frühling zu starten!
> wo gibts sowas in Deutschland? es erzeugt beim zuguckn schon massig Endorfine
> If She Can Do It - Women's MTB Film - YouTube



Für so was braucht man unter den Teilnehmerinnen welche mit Cheerleader-Grundausbildung. 

Aber ansonsten sind solche Kurse ja durchaus im Kommen, vielleicht mit etwas weniger Ami-Touch, aber in dem Fahrtechnik-Kurs-Thread gab es schon ähnliche!

Viele Grüße Bettina

P.S. bin leider grad wieder fahruntauglich  :kotz:   aber wegen einer Pfalztour melde ich mich...


----------



## sandee.d (25. April 2013)

@Schranzi85 das sind die Standard Specialized Gummis. Specialized Butcher DH 
26x2.3 bin zufrieden mit denen


----------



## NiBi8519 (25. April 2013)

sandee.d schrieb:


> @_Schranzi85_ das sind die Standard Specialized Gummis. Specialized Butcher DH
> 26x2.3 bin zufrieden mit denen



Danke schön 
Die sehen auch echt mal gut aus.
Hab mir jetzt nach langem hin und her Schwalbe Hans Dampf zum testen bestellt und irgendwie bereue ich es schon wieder obwohl die noch nicht mal da sind.

Und da ich auf der Suche war/bin sind mir Deine direkt aufgefallen 
Wie ist denn der Grip bei nässe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandee.d (25. April 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Danke schön
> Die sehen auch echt mal gut aus.
> Hab mir jetzt nach langem hin und her Schwalbe Hans Dampf zum testen bestellt und irgendwie bereue ich es schon wieder obwohl die noch nicht mal da sind.
> 
> ...



also am samerberg, wos eindeutig nass war - super. hab aber auch nicht so den vergleich da erstes DH bike und das erste Mal bei nicht sonnenschein unterwegs gewesen. aber ich hätte nichts zu nörgeln jetzt.....ach war das we geil ^^


----------



## So-wo (25. April 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Sieht mal echt gut aus
> Was für Reifen fährst Du?
> 
> Ach ja die Jacke kommt mir schwer bekannt vor
> ...



Hallo 
Was hast du für Griffe dran ?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. April 2013)

das schöne an den Speci-Reifen ist, dass sie nur einseitig bedruckt sind


----------



## NiBi8519 (26. April 2013)

Sonny13 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Was hast du für Griffe dran ?



Hi,

sind diese:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Griffe/Griff/Reverse-Stamp-Lock-On-Grips-Griffe-schwarz.html


----------



## So-wo (26. April 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sind diese:
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Griffe/Griff/Reverse-Stamp-Lock-On-Grips-Griffe-schwarz.html



Aber deine sind doch Pink ?
Aber trotzdem danke


----------



## NiBi8519 (26. April 2013)

Ne ne sind purple. Sieht vlt aufm Bild pink aus?

Welches hast Du angeschaut? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandee.d (26. April 2013)

Sonny13 schrieb:


> Aber deine sind doch Pink ?
> Aber trotzdem danke



also wenn du die griffe aufm bild meinst lizard skins pink  und purple chromag lenker


----------



## NiBi8519 (26. April 2013)

Also die sind lila also purple kann auch mal ein Foto nur von den Griffen machen wenn Du den genauen Farbton sehen möchtest. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Niko_E (27. April 2013)

Hey,

Wenn ihr Pinke Griffe sucht, kann ich euch diese empfehlen:

http://r2-bike.com/esi-griffe-chunky

Hab die an meinem Rad (in pink) und bin super zufrieden! Die haben super Grip, auch bei Nässe, und das ganz ohne Riefen, die Druckstellen machen könnten!
(Gibt's auch in der Race-Version, die sind dann ein bisschen dünner...)

Liebe Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende!
Niko


----------



## HiFi XS (28. April 2013)

zena schrieb:


> ...eine wunderbare Art in den Frühling zu starten!
> wo gibts sowas in Deutschland? es erzeugt beim zuguckn schon massig Endorfine
> If She Can Do It - Women's MTB Film - YouTube




Ja! Die haben es richtig drauf - so lässig mit so viel Können zu kombinieren  Was vor einigen Jahren Seltenheitswert hätte sieht hier absolut selbstverständlich aus  Geil (die Whips und Tricks sowieso).


----------



## lucie (28. April 2013)

Wieder mal auf der Piste...


----------



## So-wo (29. April 2013)

Niko_E schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Wenn ihr Pinke Griffe sucht, kann ich euch diese empfehlen:
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tipp ...sind schon bestellt


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (29. April 2013)

zena schrieb:


> ...eine wunderbare Art in den Frühling zu starten!
> wo gibts sowas in Deutschland? es erzeugt beim zuguckn schon massig Endorfine
> If She Can Do It - Women's MTB Film - YouTube



Ein super Video dass mir gerade zur rechten Zeit kommt - hatte gerade wieder 'ne Phase wo ich mich fragte ob Freeride wirklich das richtige für mich ist - aber wenn man sieht mit wieviel Spaß die Frauen daran gehen muss ich sagen dass wir Männer uns davon eine grooooße Scheibe abschneiden können (auch wenn wir es bei weitem auch nicht zu verbissen sehen (zumindest geben wir uns damit Mühe)).


----------



## HiFi XS (29. April 2013)

lucie schrieb:


> Endlich wieder Sonne und ...



So schönes Hinterradversezten! Will ich auch gern können  



Ruppi-Konuppi schrieb:


> Richtig geniales Video! Macht richtig Laune! *auch können will* !!
> 
> Da häng ich mich videotechnisch mal hintendran.
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27867



Ja - noch mal Hinterradversetzen. Ich übe und übe..  Vielleicht hat der guter Gott gnade und hilft mir 


4mate schrieb:


> Doch!





sandee.d schrieb:


> @_4mate_ dankeeeeeee



Schönes RAD!!!! Sieht so klein aus - bist Du groß oder ist der Rad klein 



lucie schrieb:


> Wieder mal auf der Piste...



Way to go Martina! Schön ihr beiden. Die eine Stelle erkenne ich wieder


----------



## Niko_E (29. April 2013)

Sonny13 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp ...sind schon bestellt :daumen



Sehr gute Entscheidung !
Kannst ja dann mal berichten, wie sie die gefallen!!


----------



## sandee.d (30. April 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Schönes RAD!!!! Sieht so klein aus - bist Du groß oder ist der Rad klein


das ist ein M rahmen und bin 1.77m groß. das passt sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (30. April 2013)

zena schrieb:


> ...eine wunderbare Art in den Frühling zu starten!
> wo gibts sowas in Deutschland? es erzeugt beim zuguckn schon massig Endorfine
> If She Can Do It - Women's MTB Film - YouTube


 
Das Video hab ich auch auf Youtube entdeckt  Ist doch DEEER HAMMMER!!  Also wenn es soviel Zuspruch und Zusammenhalt auch hier in DE bei den MTB Mädels untereinander gibt, bin ich dabei !!

Müsste mal jemand auf die Beine stellen.....


----------



## Tatü (2. Mai 2013)

Gestern habe ich den Feiertag genossen


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Mai 2013)

@Tatü  

Ich war auch unterwegs - aber in der Stadt und bin das ein oder andere mini-downhill, die es hier gibt, gefahren


----------



## niceann (2. Mai 2013)

Hallo an die Ladies,
waren Heute auf der Schwäbischen Alb
unterwegs und haben paar schöne Bilder 
bei Sonne machen können.

viel Spaß beim schauen und liken...









LG NiceAnn


----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2013)

Wir sind gerade in der Sierra Nevada unterwegs, und hatten die Schnapsidee, mal einen kleinen Bericht darüber zu machen (WLan in der Unterkunft sei Dank ) ... die Sierra Nevada ist als Bikerevier noch viel zu wenig bekannt in deutschen Landen, wie ich finde!

Teaser:













Wer mehr sehen will:
-> hier entlang


----------



## Martina H. (4. Mai 2013)

... schöne Bilder scylla 

...hier mal wieder was von uns, nicht so weit weg ( bei uns vor der Haustür) - trotzdem war ich froh, als sie heile unten war


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (6. Mai 2013)

Schöne Bilder und klasse Video


----------



## Niko_E (6. Mai 2013)

Klasse Bilder!
Wir sind in letzter Zeit ab und zu in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs (gestern 32 km und 1050 hm), leider fällt uns immer erst danach ein, dass wir ja mal ein paar Bilder hätten machen können ;-D!
Aber ich merke wie sich meine Fahrtechnik verbessert ...
Wenn mal Bilder entstehen, werde ich sie euch nicht vorenthalten ;-)!


----------



## schlammdiva (7. Mai 2013)

Mal wieder schöne Bilder und Videos hier 

Machen richtig Lust aufs biken. Mal die Tage wieder vorsichtig versuchen zu starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Mai 2013)

Letzten Sonntag im Spessart das Helius mal artgerecht bewegt. Leider etwas zu schnell für den Fotografen.


----------



## Chrige (7. Mai 2013)

schlammdiva schrieb:


> Mal wieder schöne Bilder und Videos hier
> 
> Machen richtig Lust aufs biken. Mal die Tage wieder vorsichtig versuchen zu starten.


 
Yep, ich auch. Werde meine ersten Versuche auch diese Woche wieder starten


----------



## Principiante (8. Mai 2013)

Ist vielleicht jemand von den Ladys über Pfingsten in Osternohe oder Ochsenkopf?


----------



## Principiante (9. Mai 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... schöne Bilder scylla
> 
> ...hier mal wieder was von uns, nicht so weit weg ( bei uns vor der Haustür) - trotzdem war ich froh, als sie heile unten war



Treppenwahn...gefällt mir!! 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Martina H. (10. Mai 2013)

.... und wo ist Dein Daumen?


----------



## sandee.d (10. Mai 2013)

ladies ich war mal wieder auf nem opening, semmering bikepark. hat mega viel spass gemacht! Evil Eye!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jboe (11. Mai 2013)




----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Mai 2013)

Vinschgau ist:


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. Mai 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Vinschgau ist:



So schaun die Bilder auch aus!


----------



## Jazzy21 (12. Mai 2013)

Tolle Bider  Da muss ich doch auch mal was posten  Quali is leider teilweise nicht so gut :/









Und als Hundetransporter


----------



## sandee.d (12. Mai 2013)

hund nur fürs foto da rein gesteckt oder fährt der wirklich so mit? ^^


----------



## Jazzy21 (12. Mai 2013)

Wenn er nimmer kann, fährt er wirklich so mit  Das ist aber dann eher nach 30km und aufwärts


----------



## Funbiker1 (12. Mai 2013)

Holy Hansen macht immer Laune


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (12. Mai 2013)

Hier mal ein bisschen Fahrtechnik geübt...


----------



## malerosh (12. Mai 2013)

Lustiges Video


----------



## ann_cooper (12. Mai 2013)

super Fotos und Videos hier 

ich war am Wochenende auch ein bisschen unterwegs ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (13. Mai 2013)

Tolles Bild, Ann 

Das Video gefällt mir auch, besonders die Zeitlupenaufnahme, da kann man den Ablauf gut erkennen!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (13. Mai 2013)

Ist zwar nach dem Einsatz, aber währenddessen war wie so oft keine Kamera dabei.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. Mai 2013)

Da war die Unterhose bestimmt auch nass


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Mai 2013)

Ferkel! 
Korrektur: Erdferkel!


----------



## lucie (14. Mai 2013)

Mal wieder am Ochsenkopf. 

Leider waren die Trails z.T. sehr nass und matschig und die winzigen  Steine ziemlich glitschig...


----------



## scylla (14. Mai 2013)

nice


----------



## malerosh (15. Mai 2013)

sehr schön


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Mai 2013)

lucie schrieb:


> Leider waren die Trails z.T. sehr nass und matschig und die winzigen  Steine ziemlich glitschig...



Was Dir aber offensichtlich nicht wirklich was ausgemacht hat.


----------



## dre (15. Mai 2013)

@lucie

SUPER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (17. Mai 2013)

lucie schrieb:


> Mal wieder am Ochsenkopf.
> 
> Leider waren die Trails z.T. sehr nass und matschig und die winzigen  Steine ziemlich glitschig...



Yeah! Dass kommt richtig gut. 
Viele Stellen erkenne ich vom Ladies Treffen wieder   Super gefahren Lucie! Die knifflige Stellen sehen teils etwas harmlos aus auf dem Video - sind aber in der Realität schon heftig. Dass die Trails nass waren erkennt man nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ...  Dein Nukeproof kommt auch sehr gut weg hier!


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (18. Mai 2013)

Mehr Videos, mehr mehr mehr


----------



## Schnitte (21. Mai 2013)

so, da es hier immer so schöne Bilder gibt, will ich mal auch welche von den Dirtmasters posten


----------



## NiBi8519 (21. Mai 2013)

Schöne Bilder Schnitte 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lucie (22. Mai 2013)

Ruppi-Konuppi schrieb:


> Mehr Videos, mehr mehr mehr




Bötte sähr. 


Urlaub+Shitwetter =VIDEO


----------



## malerosh (22. Mai 2013)

Beruhigend zu wissen, das ich nicht die einzige bin die öfter mal ungeplant ab steigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (22. Mai 2013)

Wieso eigentlich ungeplant? Stand alles so im Drehbuch. 

Die Schnuspel hinter der Kamera hatte jedenfalls ihren Spaß, wie man hört.


----------



## Bea5 (23. Mai 2013)

Klasse Video! Super Fahrleistung!!!!Respekt!


----------



## Schnitte (23. Mai 2013)

sehr schönes Video und klasse Fahrleistung


----------



## lucie (23. Mai 2013)

Dankeschön.



Hier werden immer nur Klassebilder und Klassevideos gepostet.  

Bitte mehr davon und Riesen-Respekt an alle!!!


----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2013)

super gefahren, lucie


----------



## Schnitte (23. Mai 2013)

hier noch 2 Bilder vom RDC


----------



## lucie (23. Mai 2013)

Danke. 

Die Mega-Fuhre in M ist schon ein wenig lang, nicht so wendig wie mein altes MK5. Manchmal nervt es ein wenig. Dafür kracht es völlig ungeniert bergab, wenn ich es mal rollen/holpern lassen kann. 

Das Mega ist eine Hassliebe - langsame, kniffelige Trails in der Ebene oder bergauf sind mit dem Mega mühsam und anstrengend, dafür kann ich es downhill entspannt laufen lassen...


----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2013)

lucie schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Die Mega-Fuhre in M ist schon ein wenig lang, nicht so wendig wie mein altes MK5. Manchmal nervt es ein wenig. Dafür kracht es völlig ungeniert bergab, wenn ich es mal rollen/holpern lassen kann.
> 
> Das Mega ist eine Hassliebe - langsame, kniffelige Trails in der Ebene oder bergauf sind mit dem Mega mühsam und anstrengend, dafür kann ich es downhill entspannt laufen lassen...



ich bin mittlerweile sehr froh, dass ich das CRC-Angebot hab sausen lassen und statt dessen den überteuerten viel zu schweren Stahlpanzer genommen hab - da ist die Mensch-Maschine-Beziehung nicht so zwiegespalten


----------



## Sleyvas (23. Mai 2013)

Tolle Videos @_lucie_ ! Ich kann es kaum abwarten, irgendwann auch so fahren zu können. 
  @Schnitte, deine Fotos sind auch total klasse!

Meeeeeeeeeeeehr


----------



## Votec Tox (23. Mai 2013)

@lucie und @Schnitte
Klasse Video mit beeindruckender Fahrtechnik und sehr schöne Bilder vom Rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (23. Mai 2013)

vielen Dank  sollten noch welche im Netz auftauchen, dann werde ich sie hier veröffentlichen.

Aber mein Respekt gilt vorallem dem Video über mir. Bremsen offen lassen und irgendwo runterpolltern ist das eine. Aber Fahrtechnik wie in dem Video von Lucie verdient richtig Anerkennung. Ich hoffe, dass ich irgendwann auch Kontrolle über mein Bike habe in kniffligen Trails


----------



## Chrige (23. Mai 2013)

Mein Kompliment an lucie und Schnitte!
Tolles Video und tolle Bilder. Beim Video kriegte ich schon Minderwertigkeitskomplexe, war dann etwas beruhigt, als der zweite Teil kam. Macht richtig Laune, heute nochmals aufs Bike zu steigen bevor morgen der nächste Schnee kommt :kotz:


----------



## Principiante (23. Mai 2013)

sandee.d schrieb:


> [/img][/url]





Hi!

Wollte nur mal sagen, das Bild ist echt der Hammer!
Ehrlich, eine super Aufnahme, kommt sehr gut an!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Principiante (23. Mai 2013)

lucie schrieb:


> Bötte sähr.
> 
> 
> Urlaub+Shitwetter =VIDEO




Hi lucie!

Beide Filme sind klasse!!


LG, Principiante!


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (23. Mai 2013)

Chrige schrieb:


> (...) Beim Video kriegte ich schon Minderwertigkeitskomplexe, war dann etwas beruhigt, als der zweite Teil kam.


 
Minderwertigkeitskomplexe?? Nein, das seh ich anders..  es gibt Frauen, die richtig was drauf haben!! Dann kriegen wir das auch hin 

Nicht immer nur die Kerle, die sich gern in den Vordergrund stellen...

Ich kann auch noch nicht soviel, aber ich guck mir gern was von euch ab


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (23. Mai 2013)

Wie kriegt man die Videos eigentlich so schön mit Ton unterlegt und so schön geschnitten?? Und warum steht bei manchen Videos MTB in der Ecke und bei manchen nicht??


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Mai 2013)

@lucie: immer wieder schön. Und der zweite Teil...kicher...ungeplant absteigen kann ich auch. Und zwar ganz besonders gut.


----------



## sandee.d (24. Mai 2013)

Principiante schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Wollte nur mal sagen, das Bild ist echt der Hammer!
> Ehrlich, eine super Aufnahme, kommt sehr gut an!
> ...



Vielen lieben Dank!!! Es hat auch mega viel Spass gemacht


----------



## HiFi XS (26. Mai 2013)

@ alle Ladies - ganz tolle Fotos  Freue mich jedes mal die Aktion-Bilder anzuschauen.




lucie schrieb:


> Urlaub+Shitwetter =VIDEO


 @_lucie_ Super Fahrleistung! Da hast Du oben (Achtermann 'Anfang') eine sehr gute Fahrlinie ausgesucht und bist locker und gekonnt runtergefahren. Echt klasse. Auch die 'Treppenarbeit' war sehr unterhaltsam. Hut ab! 

Macht auch Lust gleich raus zu gehen und zu fahren! Da will Frau gleich versuchen, nachzumachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dani89 (26. Mai 2013)

Hi Mädel`s,

bin neu hier im Forum hab leider noch kein Bild mit meinem Bike zusammen, aber wollte auch schon mal etwas beitragen zu diesem super Forum.
Echt krass was ihr alles mit euren Bikes könnt, ich stehe leider noch ziemlich am Anfang.

Viele Grüße 

Dani


----------



## Fudge (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin auch neu hier und wollte mal fragen, ob ich auch mit meinem XCross mitfahren kann? Oder werde ich dann total abstinken gegen eure Fullys und Hardtails


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Mai 2013)

@ lucie:
Das Video ist ech super! Treppe bergauf finde ich echt supercool, da ist dann echt Fahrtechnik angesagt.


----------



## Schnitte (27. Mai 2013)

Fudge schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auch neu hier und wollte mal fragen, ob ich auch mit meinem XCross mitfahren kann? Oder werde ich dann total abstinken gegen eure Fullys und Hardtails



wo magst du denn mitfahren? die Frage ist etwas irreführend
die Mädels stellen hier einfach ihre Bilder von Erlebnissen auf dem Bike online. Da kann jedes Mädel mitmachen  hauptsache man sieht den Spaß und die leidenschaft auf dem Bild


----------



## Fudge (27. Mai 2013)

Bild? Ahja, klar - nichts leichter als das


----------



## Schnitte (27. Mai 2013)

schönes Rad, aber noch besser sind Bilder mit Bike und dir und am Besten aktiv im Einsatz. Siehe Titel des Threads


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Mai 2013)

Passt vllt nicht ganz hier rein aber ich fands ne witzige Idee 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WitSwHl2M4I


----------



## Schnitte (28. Mai 2013)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Passt vllt nicht ganz hier rein aber ich fands ne witzige Idee
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WitSwHl2M4I



kenne ich schon, aber wieder gut anzusehen


----------



## Fudge (29. Mai 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> schönes Rad, aber noch besser sind Bilder mit Bike und dir und am Besten aktiv im Einsatz. Siehe Titel des Threads


 
Hätte ich auch lieber, aber da ich alleine fahre und neu in Bonn bin ist mir das nicht vergönnt!


----------



## NiBi8519 (29. Mai 2013)

Versuch es doch mal per Selbstauslöser!?
Ich spiel damit auch immer rum 

Lg


----------



## wildbiker (30. Mai 2013)

Stehversuch mitm neuen Radl


----------



## malerosh (31. Mai 2013)

und blieb es bei einem versuch, oder bist du umgefallen?


----------



## wildbiker (31. Mai 2013)

geht schon gut mit stehen, spring ab wenns zu "brenzlig" wird...wenn man weiß wie mans VR einschlagen muss und die Pedalstellung sein muss... Mitm Hardtail kann man ganz gut rumhampeln...


----------



## Promontorium (31. Mai 2013)

malerosh schrieb:


> und blieb es bei einem versuch, oder bist du umgefallen?



Sieht man doch, daß es klappt. Sie steht schon seit gestern 17:36!




So, wieder zurück ins Männerforum!


----------



## Xah88 (31. Mai 2013)

Entschuldigt, dass ich als Mann hier schreibe, aber ich wollte aufgrund der Seltenheit von Lady-Videos mal das Video von meiner Großen posten:


Es ist ihr erstes MTB und so ziemlich eine der ersten Ausfahrten gewesen... Da war ich stolz 

Ride on euch Ladies,

Alex


----------



## jboe (1. Juni 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (1. Juni 2013)

Deine Große hat´s aber gut drauf  Wenn das so weiter geht, dann wirst du bald Mühe haben hinter her zu kommen


----------



## susann87 (2. Juni 2013)

Hey,

hier mal ein paar Impressionen aus Finale Ligure...schön wars


----------



## RedCat (2. Juni 2013)

Sehr schön ! Da ist wenigstens das Wetter noch in Ordnung !


----------



## DerandereJan (2. Juni 2013)

Stephie in der Wall... 






Und das Video dazu >> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/27805


----------



## Principiante (2. Juni 2013)

Man, Ihr habt's alle gut..


----------



## Biketrulla (2. Juni 2013)

@Xah88: Respekt  für's "erste Mal" 
 @susann87: Bilder mit Neidfaktor


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Juni 2013)

@susann87
 absolut geile Fotos, auch was das Wetter angeht. Hier ist fast wie Winter wobei mittlerweile Juni - Hallo Wetter Gott! 

@DerandereJan aber eigentlich 'Stefie' -- super geil!


----------



## Martina H. (2. Juni 2013)

... nicht so spektakulär wie in den Post's vor mir - aber es wird


----------



## susann87 (2. Juni 2013)

Bin jetzt leider auch wieder im verregneten (oder besser überflutetem) Deutschland  Sehne mich schon wieder nach Sonne....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (3. Juni 2013)

@Susanne: So schöne Bilder! Da möchte man sofort in den sonnigen Süden!
Und "Stephie in the wall"  wow, das habe ich noch nie so weit hoch geschafft, Respekt!


Gestern - oh Wunder - hat es aufgehört zu regnen, allerdings steht alles unter Wasser 
Also Straßentour mit der Sänfte und 2,5 bar im Conti Kaiser...
doch ein Tobel mußte sein, Suchbild mit Bionicon:






Wie zu erwarten rutschig wie Schmierseife, der skeptische Blick sagt alles 





(Hätte ja Luft aus den Reifen lassen können!)


----------



## Sleyvas (5. Juni 2013)

Nicht ganz artgerechte Benutzung aber gutes Training...

Leider waren an den optisch interessanten Stellen keine Fotografen am Werk. Vermutlich wollte sich keiner durch den hohen Schlamm und die frisch entstandenen Bachläufe auf den Wegen kämpfen  
PS: Kein Kommentar zu den Protektoren, einmal Matschknie - immer Knieschoner, egal ob Gelände oder nicht


----------



## scylla (8. Juni 2013)

da endlich mein Fully wieder ganz ist, musste das heute gleich mal mit einer netten Neckar-Runde begangen werden




viele hübsche Kehren- und Treppenwege... und nach 4 Anläufen trotz feuchter-Lehm-Rutschfaktor eine besonders garstigste S4-Haarnadelkurve bezwungen


----------



## Promontorium (9. Juni 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ...eine besonders garstigste S4-Haarnadelkurve bezwungen



Wow, Räschpäkt!  +


----------



## NiBi8519 (9. Juni 2013)

So ich war Gestern auch unterwegs. Da ich meist alleine fahre ist das mit den Fotos immer so eine Sache. Also baut man/ Frau sich einfach eine Art Stativ und es kann los gehen 





















War ganz nett..... außer zuvor die Begegnung mit unserem Jäger


----------



## Silvermoon (9. Juni 2013)

@schranzi:

Da kommen die Mac Gyver-Gene durch 
Not macht eben erfinderisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (9. Juni 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> @_sch_ranzi:
> 
> Da kommen die Mac Gyver-Gene durch
> Not macht eben erfinderisch!




Haha ja dem war wohl so. Falls Du es kennst, ich erinnerte mich dabei an "Ausgesetzt in der Wildnis" hihi 
Aber es ist echt schwierig wenn man alleine ist.


----------



## Silvermoon (9. Juni 2013)

...wem sagst du das 
Kenn ich ...


----------



## NiBi8519 (9. Juni 2013)

Also bist Du auch öfters allein unterwegs wie es scheint.....
Ich finde es schade das ich von meinen Freunden keinen so dafür begeistern kann, aber was will man machen- ich will ja niemanden zwingen


----------



## Silvermoon (9. Juni 2013)

Nee, inzwischen nicht mehr. Hab ne nette Mitbikerin aus meiner Ecke hier (endlich) gefunden, die ich beim "Mut tut gut"-Kurs in Darmstadt kennengelernt habe. Das passt ganz gut und wir treffen uns regelmäßig zum Biken. Den Einkehrschwung beherrschen wir inzwischen schon perfekt   ...naja, gehört ja auch dazu....


----------



## scylla (9. Juni 2013)

mein vorschlag, mal zusammen zu fahren, steht auch noch 
(kann ja nicht sein, quasi aufeinander zu wohnen und sich noch nie im wald begegnet zu sein )


----------



## NiBi8519 (9. Juni 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Nee, inzwischen nicht mehr. Hab ne nette Mitbikerin aus meiner Ecke hier (endlich) gefunden, die ich beim "Mut tut gut"-Kurs in Darmstadt kennengelernt habe. Das passt ganz gut und wir treffen uns regelmäßig zum Biken. Den Einkehrschwung beherrschen wir inzwischen schon perfekt   ...naja, gehört ja auch dazu....



Na das hört sich doch mal gut an 
Ich muss auch mal sehen das ich Leute aus meiner Gegend finde.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (11. Juni 2013)

Kann man in diesem Forum eigentlich nach Leuten aus der Umgebung suchen? Quasi eine Umkreissuche? Ein paar Leute hab ich schon kennengelernt, aber die Idee fände ich trotzdem gut °bg°


----------



## ann_cooper (11. Juni 2013)

... so nach PLZ oder so? 

hast du hier im lokalen Bereich schon mal ne Suche gestartet?


----------



## NiBi8519 (11. Juni 2013)

Hehe ich hab mich bisher auch noch nicht getraut da ich befürchte nur Biker kennenzulernen die mir abhauen  
Hätte lust auf eine Mädels Gruppe aber ich glaube da stehen meine Chancen eher schlecht. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wozibo (11. Juni 2013)

Ruppi-Konuppi schrieb:


> Kann man in diesem Forum eigentlich nach Leuten aus der Umgebung suchen? Quasi eine Umkreissuche?


Ja, in gewisser weise gibt's da was. Versuch's mal oben in der Kopfzeile unter 'mehr...' -> Mitgliederkarte (oder direkt über: http://geoprofil.mtb-news.de/map

Zumindest siehst Du dann auf der Karte alle diejenigen, die in ihrem Profil eine Ortsangabe hinterlegt haben. Wobei das sicher nur ein Teil der IBC-User macht 

Ansonsten halte ich den Tip von ann_cooper (Lokalforum) auch für sinnvoll - schlimmstenfalls findet sich halt wirklich niemand passendes - na und?

Und wieder weg hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (12. Juni 2013)

ann_cooper schrieb:


> ... so nach PLZ oder so?
> 
> hast du hier im lokalen Bereich schon mal ne Suche gestartet?
> 
> Ich hab auch schon mal überlegt, im OWL-Bereich ne Anfrage zu starten, aber ich glaub, da sind nur schnelle Männer unterwegs


 
Ja, hab so auch schon ein paar Leute kennengelernt. Allerdings wärs auch mal interessant, zu sehen, wer hier vllt. direkt um die Ecke wohnt mit demselben Hobby

Geoprofil probier ich gleichmal.


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Juni 2013)

So, mal wieder ein Treppenbild, da wir auf den Trails rund um Dahn natürlich keine Fahrbilder, sondern nur Standbilder gemacht haben.


----------



## 08LanE (12. Juni 2013)

Ein paar Bilder vom Trialwochenende des dritten und vierten Laufes der Deutschen Meisterschaft 20" 2013 in Schotten ;-) 
Erster Tag war noch recht sonnig und am zweiten Tag.... aufgeweichte Wiesen, Schlamm, glatte Steine, glatte Baumstämme, glatte Reifen, eingefrorene Hände/Finger.....


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (12. Juni 2013)

Immer wieder schön anzusehen


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (12. Juni 2013)

Schee!! Will ich auch könn


----------



## 08LanE (12. Juni 2013)

In der Damenklasse sind so oder so zu wenige.... Los gehts 

Wer einen Anfängerkurs haben will, schreibt mir einfach


----------



## barbarissima (12. Juni 2013)

Ich bin extrem beeindruckt


----------



## 08LanE (12. Juni 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich bin extrem beeindruckt




Dann los ;-)


----------



## scylla (13. Juni 2013)

08LanE schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder vom Trialwochenende des dritten und vierten Laufes der Deutschen Meisterschaft 20" 2013 in Schotten ;-)



Super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Juni 2013)

Klasse!


----------



## HiFi XS (13. Juni 2013)

08LanE schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder vom Trialwochenende des dritten und vierten Laufes der Deutschen Meisterschaft 20" 2013 in Schotten ;-)
> Erster Tag war noch recht sonnig und am zweiten Tag.... aufgeweichte Wiesen, Schlamm, glatte Steine, glatte Baumstämme, glatte Reifen, eingefrorene Hände/Finger.....



cool! 

sag mal, welchen Luftdruck fährst du vorne und hinten? Im ersten Bild schlägt es am Hinterrad fast durch. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass Trialer mit so wenig Luft fahren. Macht irgendwie sinn aber


----------



## jboe (14. Juni 2013)

Absolut klasse!


----------



## Votec Tox (14. Juni 2013)

@ 08LanE: Wieder einmal ganz große Klasse 


08LanE schrieb:


> In der Damenklasse sind so oder so zu wenige.... Los gehts
> 
> Wer einen Anfängerkurs haben will, schreibt mir einfach


Ein Kurs wäre ja toll, nur dann sollte man wohl nahezu täglich üben, Trial bedeutet doch auch viel Fleiß, oder?
Und dazu brauchts - so finde ich - Mitstreiter, sich allein regelmäßig zu motivieren...
@ Scylla: Bewegst Du Dein Trialrad auch im Sommer regelmäßig?
 @_Hifi_Xs: Beim Motorradtrial gibt es einen schlauchlosen Michelin Hinterreifen, den kannst Du sogar komplett ohne Luft fahren 
Und um wieder Bezug zum MtB herzustellen, bin den Conti Kaiser im März auf der vereisten Skipiste vorn und hinten mit 0,2 Bar (!) gefahren, quasi Plattfuß, aber Dank der steifen 6fach Karkasse ging das. Gab ja keine Steine, nur Eis... und anders wußte ich mir nicht zu helfen.


----------



## Promontorium (14. Juni 2013)

Non-Lady meint: Ob da der Grip nicht schon eher wieder abnimmt???


----------



## scylla (14. Juni 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Non-Lady meint: Ob da der Grip nicht schon eher wieder abnimmt???



Lady, die den Kaiser kennt meint: mit dem Reifen geht das. Auf den kannste dich ohne Felge und Luft drin fast schon draufsetzen. Ich hab den auch im steinigen Terrain schon mit sub 0,5 Bar gefahren. Mit 1 Bar ist der fast schon so hart wie ein Rennradreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (14. Juni 2013)

Ah o.k., Dir glaube ich das sofort - im Ernst!


----------



## Votec Tox (14. Juni 2013)

Aha - und mir nicht 
Nun bin ich mal gespannt wie Du da wieder rauskommst


----------



## Promontorium (14. Juni 2013)

Doch doch und hiermit 

Sollte doch reichen, oder?


----------



## Votec Tox (14. Juni 2013)

Da hast Du gerade noch so die Kurve gekriegt


----------



## 08LanE (14. Juni 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> cool!
> 
> sag mal, welchen Luftdruck fährst du vorne und hinten? Im ersten Bild schlägt es am Hinterrad fast durch. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass Trialer mit so wenig Luft fahren. Macht irgendwie sinn aber



Wenn man mit zu viel Luft fährt und dann zum Beispiel auf dem Vorderrad springt, also mit MTB-Reifendruck, dann kann das im Handgelenk so böse Schmerzen geben, dass man dann erst mal nicht mehr fahren will. 
Normalerweise fährt man vorne immer ein bisschen mehr als hinten und im Gelände und auf künstlichen Hindernissen unterscheidet sich der Luftdruck dann auch nochmal.
Gelände: vorne 1,1 oder 1,2 Bar und hinten 0,85 oder 0,9 Bar 
künstliche Hindernisse: vorne 1,3 oder 1,25 Bar und hinten 1,0 Bar.
Auf dem Bild hat der Reifendruck genau gestimmt, weil ich den Druck vor einem Wettkampf nochmal genau prüfe... 
Wenn der Reifen mal durchschlägt macht das auch nichts aus, weil man bei Trialreifen nicht sofort platt hat und das macht auch der Felge nichts aus.  Wenn man vorne aber so einen normalen Schwalbe-Faltreifen fährt wie ich auf dem Bild, hat man ziemlich schnell auch mal platt, weil das kein richtiger Trialreifen ist. Ich fahre den nur, weil er nur 380 Gramm wiegt


----------



## 08LanE (14. Juni 2013)

Beim Motorradtrial gibt es einen schlauchlosen Michelin Hinterreifen, den kannst Du sogar komplett ohne Luft fahren 
Und um wieder Bezug zum MtB herzustellen, bin den Conti Kaiser im März  auf der vereisten Skipiste vorn und hinten mit 0,2 Bar (!) gefahren,  quasi Plattfuß, aber Dank der steifen 6fach Karkasse ging das. Gab ja  keine Steine, nur Eis... und anders wußte ich mir nicht zu helfen.

Mit 0,2 Bar ne Skipiste runter???????


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Juni 2013)

Echt coole Bilder! Mich wundert´s nur, dass man da keine Protektoren trägt.... Die künstlichen Hindernisse schauen bei error ganz schön nach aua aus.


----------



## Schnitte (14. Juni 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Echt coole Bilder! Mich wundert´s nur, dass man da keine Protektoren trägt.... Die künstlichen Hindernisse schauen bei error ganz schön nach aua aus.



ein Freund der auch Trial fährt, meinte mal, dass man im Trial vorallem lernt bei Error save auszusteigen bzw. auf jegliche Art abzuspringen  und wir sprechen ja an der Stelle nicht von extremen Geschwindigkeiten.
Aber ich würde wohl mein Safety Jacket zur Unterstützung nutzen wollen, aber bin da auch eine Mimose


----------



## 08LanE (14. Juni 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Echt coole Bilder! Mich wundert´s nur, dass man da keine Protektoren trägt.... Die künstlichen Hindernisse schauen bei error ganz schön nach aua aus.



Bin erst auch immer ohne Schienbeinschoner gefahren.......... 
Aber jetzt.... naja.... man sollte auf jeden Fall Schienbeinschoner tragen.
Helm und Handschuhe müssen sein und manchmal ist ein Rückenprotektor auch sinnvoll.


----------



## Votec Tox (14. Juni 2013)

08LanE schrieb:


> Mit 0,2 Bar ne Skipiste runter???????


Nur den letzten Teil, da war pures Eis, viele schoben. Davor auf der schön gewalzten Piste mit 1,1 Bar, aber wie gesagt, der Kaiser... siehe Scyllas Beitrag 
Bin aber trotzdem ab und zu hingeflogen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 08LanE (14. Juni 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Nur den letzten Teil, da war pures Eis, viele schoben. Davor auf der schön gewalzten Piste mit 1,1 Bar, aber wie gesagt, der Kaiser... siehe Scyllas Beitrag
> Bin aber trotzdem ab und zu hingeflogen...



Meinst du den Kaiser bei Kiefersfelden?


----------



## Votec Tox (14. Juni 2013)

Der Kaiser von Continental 
der Wald ist sein Palast 
Der einzige Stollenreifen, den ich kenne, der auf Asphalt keine Abrollgeräusche macht, so weich ist seine Gummimischung 
(Da hört man das Summen der Chris King Nabe so schön )
Noch schnell ein Photo von gestern Abend, damit dies kein Reifenfred wird ;-:






In "Räuberzivil" auf dem Weg zum Strandkonzert an der Seebar unbedingt noch einen kl. Trail am Hausberg eingefügt


----------



## sandee.d (16. Juni 2013)

so mädls jetz haut die bilder von gestern raus. wenn ich schon nicht biken kann dann will ich andere ladys in action sehn


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (16. Juni 2013)

08LanE schrieb:


> In der Damenklasse sind so oder so zu wenige.... Los gehts
> 
> Wer einen Anfängerkurs haben will, schreibt mir einfach


 
 Wie wär's für den Anfang mit einem online Kurs. Drehst du ein Trial-Video für uns?? Büüüütttöööö


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (16. Juni 2013)

Cooles Foto @Votec!!


----------



## 08LanE (16. Juni 2013)

Ruppi-Konuppi schrieb:


> Wie wär's für den Anfang mit einem online Kurs. Drehst du ein Trial-Video für uns?? Büüüütttöööö



Also, Trial-Tutorials kann ich wohl noch nicht bieten. 
Nur meine normalen Videos in meinem Kanal, aber vielleicht kommt demnächst ja auch mal ein Tutorial oder Technikvideo ;-)
http://www.youtube.com/user/SuperTrialGirl
Da gibt es ne Menge Videos und man kann sich auch die eine oder andere Fortgeschrittenen-Technik abgucken. ;-)


Sehr cooles Foto von Votec! 
Wenn man den Berg am Ende nicht wieder hoch müsste, würde ich sogar auch noch Mountainbike, Downhill oder ähnliches fahren


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (17. Juni 2013)

08LanE schrieb:


> aber vielleicht kommt demnächst ja auch mal ein Tutorial oder Technikvideo ;-)
> http://


 
Tolle Videos!! Bist du das?
 Sieht so einfach aus.. bis man es selbst probiert  Krass, wie hoch man da kommt!! Und das ganz ohne Federung   bin begeistert!


----------



## 08LanE (17. Juni 2013)

Ruppi-Konuppi schrieb:


> Tolle Videos!! Bist du das?
> Sieht so einfach aus.. bis man es selbst probiert  Krass, wie hoch man da kommt!! Und das ganz ohne Federung   bin begeistert!




Ja das bin ich ;-) Ich stell ja keine Videos von anderen Leuten rein  
Ihr könnt ja alle noch damit anfangen, ist sehr gutes Fahrtechniktraining für MTB u.s.w. .


----------



## scylla (18. Juni 2013)

endlich wieder Vogesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (18. Juni 2013)

Wow, klasse Bilder! 
Und man sieht genau, daß Du auf Bild 2 das Ganze locker auf dem VR runter rollst  
Und auf dem letzten Bild sieht man auch schön wie der Reifen sich um die Treppenstufe krallt 
Aber mal ganz ehrlich, hast Du nicht auch manches mal Lust einfach ganz - neudeutsch - flowig runterzusausen, um kleine Anlieger zu wedeln, über Bodenwellen zu springen usw.? (Ich finde die Mischung machts.)


----------



## scylla (18. Juni 2013)

Danke 



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Wow, klasse Bilder!
> Und man sieht genau, daß Du auf Bild 2 das Ganze locker auf dem VR runter rollst



abzüglich "locker" und "rollen"  (ganz schöne hakelei, erst mal nen sicheren stand in dem wurzelkram zu bekommen, und dann wieder loszurollen. der flow war an der stelle sicher ausbaubar )



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Aber mal ganz ehrlich, hast Du nicht auch manches mal Lust einfach ganz - neudeutsch - flowig runterzusausen, um kleine Anlieger zu wedeln, über Bodenwellen zu springen usw.? (Ich finde die Mischung machts.)



flow ist ansichtssache 
ich finde das total flowig, sowas wie auf dem ersten bild elegant durchzurollen und sich am ende des trails zu freuen, keinen fuß aufm boden gehabt zu haben. sausen kann ich zur genüge im pfälzerwald, vogesen sind (für mich) eher für die langsamen geschwindigkeiten und höheren schwierigkeiten gesetzt. leider eh selten genug, dass man solche trails unter die stollen bekommt.


----------



## Votec Tox (18. Juni 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ....
> sich zu freuen, keinen fuß aufm boden gehabt zu haben. sausen kann ich zur genüge im pfälzerwald,...


Dann hast Du aber auch eben diese Mischung, mal einen Tag techn. Trails - ohne zu fußeln versuchen zu fahren -  und mal einen Tag "wedeln" 
Wobei Du - so glaube ich - eher zu den technischen sehr schwierigen Trails neigst, Dich vermutlich schon am BikeBergSteigen probierst?!?


----------



## scylla (18. Juni 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Dann hast Du aber auch eben diese Mischung, mal einen Tag techn. Trails - ohne zu fußeln versuchen zu fahren -  und mal einen Tag "wedeln"
> Wobei Du - so glaube ich - eher zu den technischen sehr schwierigen Trails neigst, Dich vermutlich schon am BikeBergSteigen probierst?!?



so ungefähr. wobei ich mich "richtiges" bergsteigen niemals trauen würde und erst recht nicht mit dem bike. nur weil man kein problem damit hat, auch mal wo hoch zu laufen, um dorthin zu kommen, wo man hin will, oder schwierige/alpine trails mag, ist das noch lange kein bikebergsteigen. ich würd's eher tourenbiken nennen. vor den echten bergsteigern hab ich einen heidenrespekt.
das "wedeln" kommt irgendwann schon allein als ergebnis von zur neige gehender kraft und konzentration. mehrere tage am stück ausschließlich rumzustolpern würd ich nicht mal schaffen, wenn ich wollen würde.


----------



## HiFi XS (18. Juni 2013)

Hi scylla - besonders schön! Eine Freude, die Bilder anzuschauen. Schwierigkeitsgrad sieht echt sehr heftig wenn nicht extrem aus - klasse! Dank wieder an deinem Partner für die Photos.


----------



## mystik-1 (18. Juni 2013)

scylla schrieb:


>





Ich würde vermutlich einen Purzelbaum schlagen, weil ich bei sowas total verkrampft fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (18. Juni 2013)

Hier noch zwei Fotos von unserem jährlichen Geschäfts-Bike-Wochenende. Wir waren zwar viele Leute, haben trotzdem kaum Fotos von uns im Einsatz (da sind viel mehr vom Abendprogramm dabei ). Technisch waren es ziemlich einfache Touren, was mir sehr entgegen kam, da es die ersten längeren Touren nach meiner Knieverletzung waren.

Beim rumstehen:





Und auf einem Wiesentrail:


----------



## Martina H. (19. Juni 2013)

...mal wieder Klasse Bilder von Allen 

... und seht mal in meine Sig


----------



## Atemlos (19. Juni 2013)

Schöne Bilder Leute! Da will ich sofort aufs Rad


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Juni 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... und seht mal in meine Sig



Bitte zweimal zu heiß waschen....


----------



## scylla (19. Juni 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... und seht mal in meine Sig



hmmm, irgendwie hab ich ja darauf gewartet, dass das passiert


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Juni 2013)

Wie immer tolle Bilder, Scylla! Deine Fahrtechnik ist echt super. Mal so ein Stück durchfahren, okay, aber dann wirklich lange Trails runter ohne Fuß runter ist echt super.
Wie definierst du BBS? 
Muss ja nicht so extrem wie Harald Philip sein. Für mich ist alles tourenfahren, auch wenn ich mal das Bike schieben oder tragen muss. BBS ist halt ein wenig "neudeutsch" und den Hype drumrum kann ich nimmer hören. OT: Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich es auch etwas strange, dass viele der sog. BBSler ihr Bike auf dem Rucksack schleppen, wo man es genausogut bequem nebenher schieben könnte. Sieht halt cooler aus


----------



## lucie (19. Juni 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> hmmm, irgendwie hab ich ja darauf gewartet, dass das passiert



Wenn die Fahrerin altersbedingt schrumpft, muß das Bike eben mitschrumpfen.:






Meines hat sogar noch Altersflecken bekommen.


----------



## Martina H. (19. Juni 2013)

Na warte, komm Du mir in mein Alter


----------



## Schnurz (19. Juni 2013)

Nachdem ich zwei so tolle Bilder von mir entdeckt habe, möchte ich auch mal wieder etwas zu dem Thread beitragen.


----------



## barbarissima (19. Juni 2013)

Die sind echt der Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (19. Juni 2013)

@Schnurz
super schicke bilder und ein schönes Rad


----------



## mtbbee (19. Juni 2013)

Ladies Fahrtechnik -und Konditionstrainingstour / Kleiner Eindruck von der Vielfältigkeit des Berliner Grunewald

Ein "Überraschung" Bild nachdem ich vertrauensvoll HiFi XS hinterher fahren mußte  . Und zufälliger Weise hatten wir noch eine  Fotografin dabei  - danke VW 







nette Wurzelpassagen waren ebenso dabei









hier war ich doch zu feige und habe die Kurve gekratzt (beim ersten Hinterherfahren ... hinter wem wohl  hats noch geklappt, doch dann kam der innerliche Aufschrei)









oder getragen






und wer denkt, Berlin ist flach und biketechnisch uninteresannt, der irrt gewaltig, denn am Ende hatten wir einige hunderte Höhenmeter in den Beinen und einen in jeder Hinsicht wunderschönen Tag - mit Laufpassagen (für mich)






Sollte unbedingt bald wiederholt werden - die Höhenmeter können wir ja noch toppen


----------



## scylla (20. Juni 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wie immer tolle Bilder, Scylla! Deine Fahrtechnik ist echt super. Mal so ein Stück durchfahren, okay, aber dann wirklich lange Trails runter ohne Fuß runter ist echt super.
> Wie definierst du BBS?
> Muss ja nicht so extrem wie Harald Philip sein. Für mich ist alles tourenfahren, auch wenn ich mal das Bike schieben oder tragen muss. BBS ist halt ein wenig "neudeutsch" und den Hype drumrum kann ich nimmer hören. OT: Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich es auch etwas strange, dass viele der sog. BBSler ihr Bike auf dem Rucksack schleppen, wo man es genausogut bequem nebenher schieben könnte. Sieht halt cooler aus



Danke für das Lob.

Mein Eindruck von BBS: hochalpines Gekraxel auf Klettersteigen mit Rad, ein paar eindrucksvolle Fotos vom Gipfelkreuz und den "fahrbaren" S5 Stellen, und dann wieder hochalpines Gekraxel den Klettersteig runter mit Rad. Bergsteigen eben. Bei den Fußgängern, die kein Radl auf dem Buckel mitschleppen, ist ja auch nicht alles, was auf einen Gipfel läuft, ein Bergsteiger. Ich glaub, das ist schon ein bisserl extremer, als einen blockigen Wanderweg hochzulatschen. Nicht alles, was im IBC rumgeistert, auf einen Berg in den Alpen läuft, und hinterher eine große Theatralik um "geheime" Wege macht, ist daher für mich ein Bikebergsteiger.
Das richtige (Bike)Bergsteigen wäre wie gesagt nix für mich, ich hab eh ein Problem mit zu exponierten Passagen, und meine "fahrtechnische" Welt hört momentan bei S4 auf. Bei manchen Fotos/Videos hier im IBC frag ich mich auch teils echt, warum die noch Protektoren und Helm anziehen, weil eh jeder kleine Fehler tödlich wäre. Auf exponierten Alpenwegen (Wanderwege ungleich Bergsteiger-Routen) fahr ich daher meistens nur noch S0 max. S1 Passagen, wo nix schief gehen kann, ansonsten lauf ich lieber, wenn ich nur die kleinste Wahrscheinlichkeit seh, vom Rad zu fallen.  

Das mit dem Tragen versteh ich aber, das hat nicht unbedingt was mit "cooler" zu tun. Ich nehm meistens auch recht früh das Bike auf den Buckel, weil's mich weniger ermüdet (mir werden immer die Arme lahm und der Nacken verspannt beim Schieben), und ich einen sichereren Stand hab. Aufm Rucksack stört mich das Rad eigentlich kaum. Wenn ich denselben Weg das Rad schiebe, bin ich halb so schnell und doppelt so tot hinterher. Mein Mann schiebt auch lieber und trägt nur im Notfall. Jeder wie er mag.


    @mtbbee
was es alles gibt in Berlin!  cool


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (20. Juni 2013)

Sind das 5/10 Schnurz? Glaub, ich hab die gleichen

mtbbee, bei dir fehlt vorne ne halbe Federgabel!? Da hätt ich, glaub ich bammel, dass was nicht hält, gerade bei den Wurzeln 

..Wieder mal schöne Bilder!


----------



## Schnitte (20. Juni 2013)

Ruppi-Konuppi schrieb:


> mtbbee, bei dir fehlt vorne ne halbe Federgabel!? Da hätt ich, glaub ich bammel, dass was nicht hält, gerade bei den Wurzeln
> 
> ..Wieder mal schöne Bilder!



ich glaub das soll so sein. Ist die Besonderheit bei den Canondale gabeln und ich denke halten werden die
allerdings konnte ich bisher noch keinen deutlichen Nutzen daraus erkennen nur ein Gabelrohr zu haben


----------



## mtbbee (20. Juni 2013)

Ruppi-Konuppi schrieb:


> Sind das 5/10 Schnurz? Glaub, ich hab die gleichen
> 
> mtbbee, bei dir fehlt vorne ne halbe Federgabel!? Da hätt ich, glaub ich bammel, dass was nicht hält, gerade bei den Wurzeln
> 
> ..Wieder mal schöne Bilder!



VM hat einfach einen guten Blick fürs Fotografieren 
Doch doch, das hält schon und Steuerrohr + Vorbau sind entsprechend passend stabiler gestaltet - optisch wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig



Schnitte schrieb:


> ich glaub das soll so sein. Ist die Besonderheit bei den Canondale gabeln und ich denke halten werden die
> allerdings konnte ich bisher noch keinen deutlichen Nutzen daraus erkennen nur ein Gabelrohr zu haben



naja, deutlicher Nutzen ist vielleicht übertrieben, aber ein kleiner jedoch auch teurer Nutzen ist das Ansprechverhalten der Leftys, welches unübertroffen ist und in Verbindung mit dem Save System von CD ein unglaublich komfortabler aber auch steifer Rahmen (das Kurbelsystem trägt ebenso dazu bei). Optisch fehlt irgendwie immer was, aber das Gewicht des Rades ist minimal und hat so seine Vorteile als Racebike. Für andere Einsatzzwecke gibts natürlich komfortablere Bikes 
BBS bergauf sind mit dem Rad eine Kleinigkeit, jedoch gehts berghoch wie bergrunter auf die gleiche Weise, nämlich mehr tragend/schiebend als fahrend


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (20. Juni 2013)

Damit fällst du auf jeden Fall auf


----------



## HiFi XS (20. Juni 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> VM hat einfach einen guten Blick fürs Fotografieren ...



Das erste Foto von dir ist einfach goldig   @_VeloWoman_ 

Ladies, was mtbbee alles mit ihrem Bike fährt   und sie ist bergauf nicht zu stoppen auch technisch  

Hat super viel Spaß gemacht - unsere Ladies Runde!

Hier der Kicker - den ich gefahren bin   nur @_riotgrrrl_ ist den gesprungen - geht ja auch ordentlich hoch das ding.



​ 
Und hier der Drop - ich bin ja ganz stolz weil ich jetzt ohne clickies endlich in die Luft schaffe 



​


----------



## Wetterfroschn (21. Juni 2013)

Hammerkuul was ihr alle so fahren könnt´...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apfelgriebs (21. Juni 2013)

---


----------



## 08LanE (27. Juni 2013)

Bilder vom letzten Sonntag...
Die Kabeltrommel hat mich große Überwindung gekostet


----------



## 08LanE (27. Juni 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Das erste Foto von dir ist einfach goldig   @_VeloWoman_
> 
> Ladies, was mtbbee alles mit ihrem Bike fährt   und sie ist bergauf nicht zu stoppen auch technisch
> 
> ...



Respekt vor dem Baumstamm, den wäre ich auch mit dem Trialbike nicht runtergefahren


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2013)

08LanE schrieb:


> Bilder vom letzten Sonntag...
> Die Kabeltrommel hat mich große Überwindung gekostet



wie immer klasse 

war das ein wettbewerb?


----------



## 08LanE (27. Juni 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> wie immer klasse
> 
> war das ein wettbewerb?



Ne, das war eine Show auf einem Fahrradtag von unserem Verein ;-)


----------



## Schnitte (28. Juni 2013)

Mein Foto ist zur Auswahl des FdT
ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr für mich votet 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1408607?in=potdPool

P.S.: somit auch wieder eine Lady mit Bike im Einsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (28. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## madre (28. Juni 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Das erste Foto von dir ist einfach goldig  @_VeloWoman_
> 
> Ladies, was mtbbee alles mit ihrem Bike fährt  und sie ist bergauf nicht zu stoppen auch technisch
> 
> ...


 Ui Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Treck ? Meine Frau überlegt auch grade das zu kaufen ?


----------



## jboe (28. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (28. Juni 2013)

Macht echt Spaß euch zuzuschauen


----------



## Chrige (1. Juli 2013)

Gestern nun meinen ersten Marathon dieses Jahr. Obwohl Marathon ist zuviel gesagt. Es war zwar alles so organisiert wie ein Marathon (Start, Ziel, Streckenposten, Fotografen, Verpflegungsstände), hiess auch Marathon, aber es wurde keine Zeit gemessen . Irgendwie hat das wirklich Spass gemacht, einfach zum Spass so eine Runde zusammen mit 1999 anderen zu fahren. Da ich aber mit 6 Jungs unterwegs war und die immer wieder auf mich warten mussten, hat es bei mir schon bald Auswüchse wie bei einem Marathon angenommen . Und meine fehlende Kondition aufgrund von meiner Knieverletzung diesen Frühling habe ich auch zu spüren bekommen. Hier die Fotos vom Sportfotografen:















Es war eine ziemliche Schlammschlacht, da es wie bei mir immer, am Tag zuvor sintflutartig geregnet hatte.


----------



## HiFi XS (1. Juli 2013)

08LanE schrieb:


> Bilder vom letzten Sonntag...
> Die Kabeltrommel hat mich groÃe Ãberwindung gekostet



Wie immer 08LanE - super klasse! Ein Baumstamm wÃ¼rde dich ach nicht stoppen! 





madre schrieb:


> Ui Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Treck ? Meine Frau Ã¼berlegt auch grade das zu kaufen ?



Meinst du ein Trek  Lush?

ich fahre ein 2012 Lush SL in S â bin 160 cm (hab nicht gerade sehr langen Beine...) und wiege +/- 52 Kilo. Trek bietet auch die XS Variante - war aber in der Zeit ausverkauft. WÃ¤re vielleicht fÃ¼r mich was gewesen aber die S taugt komplett. Ist nicht zu groÃ.

Das Rad selbst ist der Hammer. Bin top zufrieden. Die 120mm fÃ¼hlt sich wie deutlich mehr an. Bergab super. LÃ¤sst sich sehr gut fahren -  hab immer das gefÃ¼hl, dass das Rad mich folgt (wenn das Sinn macht...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Handling ist wirklich top. Die Komponenten bei dem SL kÃ¶nnte besser sein â leider immer ein Problem bei 'Ladies Bikes'.  Hab aber bisher nur den Lenker gegen einen lÃ¤ngeren ausgetauscht.  

 Wenn deine Frau ein reines CC Rad sucht - wÃ¼rde ich was anderes nehmen. Das Rad ist kein schnelles Rennfully und zeigt sein QualitÃ¤ten erst wenn das GelÃ¤nde grober wird oder wie gesagt, bergab. Wiegt von der Stange etwa 13 Kilo. FÃ¤hrt gut bergauf  - ist wie ein leichtes Enduro fÃ¼r kleine Frauen. Klar ist 'nur' 120mm â aber das Rad macht eine menge locker mit. FÃ¼r mein FahrkÃ¶nnen, passt das Rad sehr gut. Trek hat es gut gemacht! Ich toure gern und brauche genau so ein Fahrrad.


----------



## barbarissima (1. Juli 2013)

@Chrige
Das war der Napf-Marathon, oder? Da war ich auch schon mal mit dabei


----------



## madre (1. Juli 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Wie immer 08LanE - super klasse! Ein Baumstamm würde dich ach nicht stoppen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super vielen Dank für die Info und den Erfahrungsbericht. Sie denkt auch über das SL als 2013 er Version nach. Ist bis jetzt nur die Carbonversion Gefahren war aber auch direkt sehr begeistert. 
Sie sucht halt genau keine cc Pfeile ,sonder auch eher für Trail /Tour.


----------



## malerosh (5. Juli 2013)

Schlammpackungen sind doch gut für die Haut, oder?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Juli 2013)

Woanders zahlst einen Haufen Geld dafür! Salzpeeling ist beim Biken dann auch noch gratis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (5. Juli 2013)

schon ein bisschen her, aber endlich mal eine nette anzahl an stufen  (am hinterrad sieht man den beginn, immer abschnitte mit etwa 10 stufen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere)


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (5. Juli 2013)

Schöne Bilder!

Auf dem 2. zähl ich sogar 12 Stufen


----------



## snowbikerin (5. Juli 2013)

tatsächlich  ewig nicht getraut treppen zu fahren, aber die grpße musste sein. und über treppen kommt man sehr viel schneller runter zur saar


----------



## Chrige (5. Juli 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @_Chrige_
> Das war der Napf-Marathon, oder? Da war ich auch schon mal mit dabei


 
Yep, das war der Napf-Marathon. Hat Spass gemacht .


----------



## scylla (7. Juli 2013)

mal wieder Vogesen


----------



## barbarissima (8. Juli 2013)

Hammerbild


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (8. Juli 2013)

Tolles Bild, Scylla  Hast du da das Hinterrad umgesetzt? Sieht jedenfalls ganz lässig aus


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2013)

Ruppi-Konuppi schrieb:


> Tolles Bild, Scylla  Hast du da das Hinterrad umgesetzt? Sieht jedenfalls ganz lässig aus



jup, anders ging's da net. Um die Rechtskurve wäre man rollender Weise noch rumgekommen, aber die Linkskurve gleich danach am Baum vorbei hätte man dann nimmer gekriegt.


----------



## malerosh (8. Juli 2013)

ein super Bild, wirklich. Mal ne neue Perspektive


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (8. Juli 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> jup, anders ging's da net...



Klasse Bild und sieht auf dem Photo sehr steil aus, meist kommt das ja nie so raus, Bilder verharmlosen alles...


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (8. Juli 2013)

Das Umsetzen find ich unter real-Bedingungen auch nochmal schwieriger als zu Hause im Hof!!
Hab ich letztens zum 1. Mal auf nem Trail versucht - Resultat: Muss noch üben

Stimmt, das Steile kommt hier wirklich gut rüber! Glaub, das machen die Stufen.


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2013)

... und dabei hat mein Mann noch gemault, dass er keine gescheite Perspektive gefunden hätte 

Klar, "real" ist's immer schwieriger. Im Hof hat man ja schließlich perfekten Grip und wenig risikoreiche Fallzone. Probier's am besten erst mal in einfachen, idiotensicheren Kurven, wo es eigentlich nicht wirklich nötig wäre. Eine nette "Vorübung" ist auch Balancieren auf Treppen oder Steilhängen... das reduziert die Hemmschwelle, das Gewicht auch bei viel Gefälle aufs Vorderrad zu schmeißen und man kann sich rantasten, wo das Griplimit des Vorderrads liegt.


----------



## Schnitte (8. Juli 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ... und dabei hat mein Mann noch gemault, dass er keine gescheite Perspektive gefunden hätte
> 
> Klar, "real" ist's immer schwieriger. Im Hof hat man ja schließlich perfekten Grip und wenig risikoreiche Fallzone. Probier's am besten erst mal in einfachen, idiotensicheren Kurven, wo es eigentlich nicht wirklich nötig wäre. Eine nette "Vorübung" ist auch Balancieren auf Treppen oder Steilhängen... das reduziert die Hemmschwelle, das Gewicht auch bei viel Gefälle aufs Vorderrad zu schmeißen und man kann sich rantasten, wo das Griplimit des Vorderrads liegt.



danke für den Hinweis, werde es mal beherzigen. Ich muss in Sachen "Tourenfahren" noch echt viel lernen. Aber deine Bilder ermutigen mich jedes Mal aufs Neue das AM Rad zu greifen und den DHler in der Ecke zu lassen


----------



## Schnitte (9. Juli 2013)

so, hier mal ein paar Bilder von der ersten testfahrt mit dem neuen Rad. Ich kann nur sagen: großartig


----------



## scylla (9. Juli 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> so, hier mal ein paar Bilder von der ersten testfahrt mit dem neuen Rad. Ich kann nur sagen: großartig



extrem fotogen ist es auf jeden fall. ich mag die farben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. Juli 2013)

Sieht super aus! Die Farben sind absolut genial!


----------



## Schnitte (9. Juli 2013)

hehe, vielen Dank 
wollte nun endlich mal ein Bike haben, welches richtig auffällt
ich denke durch die Farbzusammenstellung ist mir dies gut gelungen


----------



## schu2000 (9. Juli 2013)

viel Spaß mit dem Rage


----------



## Schnitte (9. Juli 2013)

schu2000 schrieb:


> viel Spaß mit dem Rage



vielen Dank, werde ich sicher haben
es fuhr sich einwandfrei am Ochsenkopf


----------



## schu2000 (9. Juli 2013)

Mensch, da is man einmal net im Fichtelgebirge... 
Das glaub ich, da fühlt es sich 100% wohl...momentan fahr ich den kleinen Bruder vom Rage, das Tyee, auch in knallgelb, aber nächstes Jahr kommt dann noch ein Rage her


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (9. Juli 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Probier's am besten erst mal in einfachen, idiotensicheren Kurven, wo es eigentlich nicht wirklich nötig wäre.


Probier ich das nächste Mal 



scylla schrieb:


> Eine nette "Vorübung" ist auch Balancieren auf Treppen oder Steilhängen... das reduziert die Hemmschwelle


 
Wegen Hemmschwellen mach ich mir selten Gedanken, daher mein Alias-Name


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (9. Juli 2013)

Super Bike, Schnitte!! Ich glaub, ich muss mein Rad umlackieren 

Fährst du eigentlich professionell DH??


----------



## Schnitte (9. Juli 2013)

Ruppi-Konuppi schrieb:


> Super Bike, Schnitte!! Ich glaub, ich muss mein Rad umlackieren
> 
> Fährst du eigentlich professionell DH??



scheen wenn es gefällt  freut mich

professionel fahre ich nicht, aber ich bin profi im hinfallen und wieder aufstehen


----------



## scylla (9. Juli 2013)

Ruppi-Konuppi schrieb:


> Wegen Hemmschwellen mach ich mir selten Gedanken, daher mein Alias-Name



manchmal finde ich meine Hemmschwellen gar nicht so schlecht. Im Hinblick auf die Zeit auf dem Bike lernt man so vielleicht langsamer, aber insgesamt auf die Lebenszeit gesehen tut's sich wahrscheinlich nichts, weil einige Verletzungspausen wegfallen


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (9. Juli 2013)

Hinfallen und aufstehen, so mach ich's auch

Du hast technisch auch so einiges drauf, Scylla. Zumindest sieht's auf den Pics so aus  hab dich ja noch nicht in echt fahren sehen 

Ich hoffe natürlich, dass mir nichts Ernstes passiert, bei meiner Fahrweise   wobei ich schon ein paar Mal Glück hatte, weil mein Bike einiges schluckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (10. Juli 2013)

Wow Schnitte, sieht echt professionell aus!
Und dann die tollen Bilder in Äktschn.
Auf Photos kommt "Bunt" einfach besser, wobei in unserem Wald würden sich die Jäger bestimmt über noch mehr bunte und bewegte Ziele  freuen


----------



## Schnitte (10. Juli 2013)

hihi, vielen Dank
wir hatten mal wieder Glück, dass sich lauter Fotojäger auf der Strecke befanden und uns die Bilder dann zur Verfügung gestellt haben 
aber ich hoffe es bleiben die einzigen Jäger die mich beim Radfahren "abschießen"


----------



## Votec Tox (11. Juli 2013)

Auf dem Weg zum Stilfser Joch mal einen halben Tag im Bikepark Mottolino (Livigno) vorbei geschaut. Ich muß gestehen, ich war dort noch nie 

Gibt schöne Strecken dort, von einfach flowig:







über gebaute Anlagen:






Sprünge aller Facetten (Prima zum lernen und üben):






bis hin zu technischen Trails (z.B."Black Eye"):


----------



## malerosh (11. Juli 2013)

Hammer Bilder. 

Ich werd neidisch............................         und muß unbedingt mehr üben.


----------



## Skwal (11. Juli 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> mal wieder Vogesen


Hexen Felsen?


----------



## Hupfnudl (14. Juli 2013)

Super schönes Bike, Schnitte!!!

Hier meine ersten Gehversuche im Bikepark...


----------



## scylla (15. Juli 2013)

Skwal schrieb:


> Hexen Felsen?



ne, auf einem Verbindungsweg zwischen dem Odilienberg und La Bloss. Bis auf 1-2 interessantere Meter fand ich die Gegend leider sehr enttäuschend. Ich fahr künftig doch lieber wieder eine Stunde länger bis in die Hochvogesen. Finde ich extrem viel besser!


----------



## jboe (15. Juli 2013)

Sorry, Tripplepost durch lahmen Browser auf dem Tablet...


----------



## jboe (15. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jboe (15. Juli 2013)

Sonst muss ich eure Bilder immer besabbern...
Wir waren seit 1 3/4 Jahr endlich mal wieder im Bikepark. Und es hat einen Riesenspaß gemacht. Oma und Opa durften babysitten.


----------



## malerosh (15. Juli 2013)




----------



## missyd (16. Juli 2013)

Mal ein Bild von mir ... Bikepark Mottolino Livigno Juli 2013


----------



## Schnitte (16. Juli 2013)

da hier wieder mal einige schöne Bilder zusammen gekommen sind, will ich mich auch wieder beteiligen 
Anbei 2 Bilder von meinem 2. DH Rennen. Wird langsam mit meiner Fahrerei


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Juli 2013)

Schöne Bilder, wie immer von dir in Action!
Und wieder diese Farben


----------



## Schnitte (16. Juli 2013)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, wie immer von dir in Action!
> Und wieder diese Farben



hehe, danke 
ich kann nur sagen, ich liebe dieses Rad  und gerade die Farbgebung, da fährt man an keinem mer vorbei und wird übersehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (16. Juli 2013)

so, noch ein nachgereicht


----------



## Miss.Starbucks (16. Juli 2013)




----------



## Gryphon (16. Juli 2013)

Ab damit in einen der Propain Threads!


----------



## NiBi8519 (17. Juli 2013)

Hammer Bilder! Ich beneide Dich um dieses super Bike! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schnitte (17. Juli 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Hammer Bilder! Ich beneide Dich um dieses super Bike!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2



vielen lieben Dank  

das Bild http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1423705?in=potdPool steht auch zur Auswahl des FdT
ich würde mich über Votes euerseits natürlich freuen


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (17. Juli 2013)

Mega-geile Bilder! Und alle am Jumpen, ich glaub's nicht! 
  @jboe: in welchem Bike-Park wart ihr?

@ Schnitte: Helm und Rad farblich kombiniert - Top!!


----------



## jboe (17. Juli 2013)

@Ruppi-Konuppi Wir waren in Thale im Harz. Da gibt es zwar nur einen Strecke, aber zum "Einfahren" finden wir es da klasse. 
Außerdem gibt es da sehr viele Attraktionen für Kinder.  Wir müssen ja ab jetzt alle glücklich machen...


----------



## Schnitte (18. Juli 2013)

jboe schrieb:


> @Ruppi-Konuppi Wir waren in Thale im Harz. Da gibt es zwar nur einen Strecke, aber zum "Einfahren" finden wir es da klasse.
> Außerdem gibt es da sehr viele Attraktionen für Kinder.  Wir müssen ja ab jetzt alle glücklich machen...



wie macht ihr dass denn mit den Kindern? Ist immer einer von euch dabei der aufpasst oder sind die schon groß genug um alleine auf sich aufpassen zu können?


----------



## jboe (18. Juli 2013)

Die Kleine ist 14 Monate und es war unser erster Besuch im Bikepark nach der Schwangerschaft. Da ihre Großeltern zu weit weg wohnen (Harz) um sie oft zu sehen, war es aufregend. Sie haben auf sie aufgepasst und wir waren alle erstaunt wie gut es geklappt hat. 
Jetzt müssen nur die anderen Harzer Parks fit werden, damit wir das schnellstens wiederholen können. Ich hatte solche Sehnsucht nach meinem Morewood...


----------



## Schnitte (18. Juli 2013)

na das klingt ja gar nicht verkehrt
kann nachvollziehen, dass einem das Bike fehlt. Wie ist es bei dir mit der Angst? Ich kenne einige die früher Springreiten gemacht haben und seitdem sie Mutter sind, geht da gar nichts mehr...
kannst du beim biken auch bestätigen dass du vorsichtiger geworden bist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jboe (18. Juli 2013)

Ganz und gar nicht. Ich habe bei einigen Sprüngen vergessen wie hoch sie sind und bin sie gesprungen.  Ich war nur nicht so schnell wie sonst. Aber das kommt noch! 
Ich wusste aber das ich nicht ängstlicher bin. Ich hatte sogar den Kopf ganz frei und hab nicht an sie gedacht. Es war wie früher..... Eine junge Mama wird mich sicherlich verstehen was das für ein Gefühl ist...


----------



## Schnitte (18. Juli 2013)

jboe schrieb:


> Ganz und gar nicht. Ich habe bei einigen Sprüngen vergessen wie hoch sie sind und bin sie gesprungen.  Ich war nur nicht so schnell wie sonst. Aber das kommt noch!
> Ich wusste aber das ich nicht ängstlicher bin. Ich hatte sogar den Kopf ganz frei und hab nicht an sie gedacht. Es war wie früher..... Eine junge Mama wird mich sicherlich verstehen was das für ein Gefühl ist...



na dass ist cool
dann hoffen wir dass es so bleibt  in 10 Jahren poste ich dann auch mal meine Erfahrung


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (18. Juli 2013)

14 Monate, dann ist sie ja noch ganz klein  Süß!!

Toll, dass du trotzdem noch dem Biken nachgehst  Oft glucken die Mütter ja nur zu Haus rum und die Männer haben ihren Spaß 

In den Harz fahre ich das WE um den 10.8. herum. - nach Braunlage *freu*


----------



## jboe (18. Juli 2013)

Danke!  Und wie süß sie ist...
Eigentlich hatte ich noch viel mehr vor. Ich wollte mit 4X anfangen und hab mir in der Schwangerschaft ein schickes Rad aufgebaut. Musste dann aber feststellen, das doch die Zeit um 3 Räder zu bewegen nicht da ist. Also steht es jetzt zum Verkauf. Mein dunkelgrünes Morewoodmonsterchen muss einem schicken Intense 951 weichen. Mir fehlt nur noch das Geld und der Rahmen.
Braunlage fand ich auch toll, aber leider ist dort noch immer eine riesige Baustelle.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Juli 2013)

Neulich im Engadin 




Danke an Barbara Kiss-Nägele für dieses schöne Foto!


----------



## Schnitte (18. Juli 2013)

großartiges Bild
 @jboe
4X ist richtig genial  coole entscheidung dass machen zu wollen


----------



## malerosh (18. Juli 2013)

Sehr cooles Bild. Hach, ich will auch wieder aufs Radl. Hoffe die überlastete werkstattt hat ein Mitleid mit einer Entzugsgeplagten süchtigen wie mir und macht mir morgen mein Radl wieder fit.


----------



## jboe (19. Juli 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> großartiges Bild
> @jboe
> 4X ist richtig genial  coole entscheidung dass machen zu wollen



Daraus wird wohl nix. Die Zeit fehlt und die Strecken sind auch zu weit weg. Dieses Vorhaben heb ich mir für mein nächstes Leben auf. 
Frau Rauscher: schick, schick!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Juli 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Neulich im Engadin
> 
> Danke an Barbara Kiss-Nägele für dieses schöne Foto!



Wirklich schönes Bild! Auf dem Dolocross viel Spaß! Bei uns geht´s nach Gossensass....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (19. Juli 2013)

Das Bild find ich auch sehr schön! Würd ich mir als Poster ausdrucken und ins Wohnzimmer hängen!! 




jboe schrieb:


> Mir fehlt nur noch das Geld und der Rahmen.


 
ersteres kenn ich 



jboe schrieb:


> Braunlage fand ich auch toll, aber leider ist dort noch immer eine riesige Baustelle.


 
Vllt. haben sie die Baustelle schon in den Bike-Park integriert, sodass wir üben können, über Gruben zu jumpen oder von Baggern zu droppen


----------



## Schnitte (19. Juli 2013)

Ruppi-Konuppi schrieb:


> Vllt. haben sie die Baustelle schon in den Bike-Park integriert, sodass wir üben können, über Gruben zu jumpen oder von Baggern zu droppen



das wäre wohl die neuste Version des Harzer Flatdrops


----------



## 4mate (19. Juli 2013)

> Ihre Suchanfrage "_Braunlage bikepark mtbvd_" stimmt mit keinem Nachrichtenergebnis überein.


*Gibt es den MTBvD noch? - MTB-News.de - IBC*

*MTBvD | Facebook*

*Mtbvd-forum Infos - www.mtbvd-forum.de*


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (19. Juli 2013)




----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2013)




----------



## Sleyvas (22. Juli 2013)

Mal was vom Wochenende 










http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1427963


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (23. Juli 2013)

Eindrücke vom Sonntag in Klosters/Davos:








Und die Kommentare der Wanderer waren auch immer klasse:
"Los! Wer bremst, verliert!"
oder:
"Bremse auf und A... nach hinten!"

Diese Thematik, daß man auf technischen Wandertrails ja keinen FF-Helm tragen soll oder gar ein DH-ähnliches Bike fahren soll, 
da man sonst die Wanderer erschreckt, kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Warum soll ich mir meine Ausrüstung von einem sog. "Ehrenkodex" von eher professionell fahrenden MtBlern vorschreiben lassen.
(Ich lasse mich ja deswegen nicht zum shreddern hinreißen, gestürzt bin ich am So. auch nicht.)
Wenn ich aber meine eher wenigen Stürze - sei es mit dem MtB oder der Wandertrialmaschine - versuche zu analysieren, sprich wann betraf es überhaupt mal den Helm, dann war es aber meistens so, daß der Kinnbügel und das gr. Windschild "einschlugen".

Wie handhabt Ihr das?









Beide Räder erschöpft - oder waren es die Fahrer 






Und ein Mann im LO vor grandioser Bergkulisse 
aber ich hatte die Kamera dabei:





Nun wieder am heißen Bodensee... schwitz!


----------



## jboe (23. Juli 2013)

Klasse! Da will ich auch hin....


----------



## Bea5 (23. Juli 2013)

schöne Bilder!

nachdem sich die Räder ausgeruht haben....musstet ihr da über eine Brücke?
So eine Wackelbrücke?


----------



## Votec Tox (23. Juli 2013)

Der Trail macht eine Kurve und "klebt" dann an der Wand, keine Wackelbrücke.
Aber man kann genau an dieser Stelle auch Richtung Photograph weiter und einen nicht enden wollenden rutschigen Trail durch den Wald fahren.


----------



## HiFi XS (23. Juli 2013)

Eh Ladies solch schöne Fotos! Richtig tolle Bilder in letzter Zeit. Wow.


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Juli 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Diese Thematik, daß man auf technischen Wandertrails ja keinen FF-Helm tragen soll oder gar ein DH-ähnliches Bike fahren soll,
> da man sonst die Wanderer erschreckt, kann ich nicht bestätigen.
> Warum soll ich mir meine Ausrüstung von einem sog. "Ehrenkodex" von eher professionell fahrenden MtBlern vorschreiben lassen.
> (Ich lasse mich ja deswegen nicht zum shreddern hinreißen, gestürzt bin ich am So. auch nicht.)
> ...



Meine Gesundheit ist mir wichtiger als irgend ein "Ehrenkodex", man kann auch mit FF freundlich zu Wanderern sein (auch wenn ich aus Bequemlichkeit meistens auf den FF verzichte).
Letzten Sonntag auf nem Trail, in ner Kurve Wanderin mit Wauwau. Ich auf Schneckengeschwindigkeit runtergebremst, "Achtung Fußgänger" nach hinten zu meinem Männe gerufen, die Frau hat derweil den Wauwau beiseite genommen, wir sind an ihr und dem Hund langsam vorbeigerollt, mein Freund sagt "Danke schön", da meinte die Wanderin, wir wären die ersten freundlichen Mountainbiker welche sie erlebt hat.

Fazit: ist doch egal welches Bike und welcher Helm, solange man freundlich ist und Leute welche auf nem Wanderweg wandern nicht erschreckt und gefährdet. Auch wenn runterbremsen den Flow nimmt, aber man ist ja schließlich nicht allein auf der Welt. Wenn man vorbei ist, kann man es ja wieder laufen lassen.


----------



## Jennfa (23. Juli 2013)

Sehr schicke Bilder wieder hier !!! Da ich schwangerschaftsbedingt diesen Sommer aussetze freue ich mich besonders über solche tollen Bilder von euch in den Bergen *sehnsüchtigschau*. 
Bei mir ist das mit dem Helm unterschiedlich. Wenn es schwierig/steinig wird und auch mal mit etwas mehr Geschwindigkeit verbunden ist fühle ich mich mit mehr Schutz (FF etc.) deutlich wohler. Kommt aber auch darauf an wie man so hoch kommt. Bei sehr langen Touren mit selber hochfahren und Tragen habe ich immer die normale Schüssel auf, aber Knie- und Ellenbogenschutz ist immer dabei. Auch wenn es bergab mal technischer wird...das dann alles hochzuschleppen ist schwierig. Da fahre ich dann eher etwas langsamer bergab und brauche auch entsprechende Belüftung am Kopf vor Aufregung . Ist manchmal schwierig abzuwägen. Aber generell lieber mehr als weniger oder wenn ich mich sehr unsicher fühle lieber mal absteigen. Das mache ich aber eher mit mir selber aus, wie das ankommt wäre mir bezüglich meiner Sicherheit auch egal . Ich habe damit auch bisher zum Glück keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht und meistens sehr aufgeschlossene und interessierte Wanderer getroffen. Kommt natürlich auch darauf an wo man so fährt. Kann schon verstehen, dass in manchen Gegenden wo es Probleme gibt man eher versucht etwas "ungefährlicher" rüberzukommen .

Weiterhin viel Spaß in den Bergen 
Jenna


----------



## jboe (23. Juli 2013)

Hab mich schon gewundert, warum ich so wenig lese von dir! 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ich wünsche dir eine ganz tolle Schwangerschaft...
Wie weit bist du?
Wenn du dann mal jemandenden zum lockeren Fahren mit Anhänger suchst, sind unsere Kleine und ich jederzeit bereit.


----------



## Jennfa (23. Juli 2013)

Bin jetzt schon so gut wie im 7. Monat . Bei der Wärme hab ich das Radeln jetzt auch eingestellt, irgendwie hab ich mich einfach nicht mehr fit gefühlt. Lag aber auch ein bisschen daran, dass mich die ersten 3-4 Monate ziemlich platt gemacht haben. Damit hatte ich nicht so gerechnet. So bin ich schon träge in die Saison gestartet und ohne Aussicht auf Trails ist es mir dann nicht ganz so schwer gefallen jetzt zu pausieren . So freue ich mich um so mehr auf das nächste Jahr!!! 

Schön zu wissen, dass es hier jemanden gibt der schnell wieder aufs Rad gekommen ist , das motiviert . Ich komme im neuen Jahr bestimmt mal auf dich zu ! Ich kann es kaum erwarten wieder ohne Bauch aufs Rad zu steigen und Trails unter die Stollen zu nehmen. 

Damit es nicht zu offtopic wird haue ich hier einfach mal noch ein Bild vom letzten Jahr rein:


----------



## scylla (24. Juli 2013)

@Jennfa 
schönes Bild vom letzten Jahr!
Und Glückwunsch zur diesjährigen Bike-Ablenkung 

Wir haben uns mal wieder ein langes WE in den Vogesen rumgetrieben. Nicht sehr fotogen im dichten Wald, aber der einzige Ort, wo man's bei >30°C einigermaßen aushalten konnte.





















@ Helmdiskussion
ich finde, man sollte sich immer so anziehen/schützen, wie es dem eigenen Sicherheitsbedürfnis entspricht, und nicht so, wie es irgendwelche Konventionen oder andere Leute verlangen*. Ich persönlich habe seit einiger Zeit keinen FF mehr aufgehabt, weil er mich einfach stört (viel zu schwer, heiß, und dann auch noch eingeschränktes Sichtfeld). Beim "Stolperbiken" ist's eh egal, da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, einen Faceplant hinzulegen recht gering. Wenn aber jemand sehr schnell unterwegs ist, finde ich es sehr sinnvoll, und wenn es jemand für den inneren Schweinehund braucht, ebenso. 
Ich kenne aber durchaus ein paar überbevölkerte Stellen, wo ich jedem raten würde, den FF zumindest kurz auszuziehen. Auf Wanderer kommt es meiner Beobachtung nach halt doch einfach bedrohlich rüber, das Gesicht des Gegenüber unter der matrialischen Schutzkleidung nicht zu sehen. Aber in solchen Situationen ist's ja vom Schutz her auch schon egal, weil man dort, wo so viel Fußvolk auf dem Trail unterwegs ist, ja eh nicht schnell oder "gefährlich" fahren kann/sollte!?

(*) Ausnahme: wenn ich (privat) Guide für eine kleine Gruppe spiele fährt zwar jeder auf eigene Gefahr, aber ich verlange trotzdem, dass jede/r zu jeder Zeit einen wie auch immer gearteten Helm an hat, sonst wird er/sie nicht mitgenommen. Reiner Selbstzweck: ich hab schlicht keine Lust, unnötig "Bergrettung" spielen zu müssen. Wer dann nur einen FF mit hat und bergauf im eigenen Schweiß siedet, hat halt Pech gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldlocke (24. Juli 2013)

Hier ein kleiner Clip von meinen letzten beiden Hochgebirgstouren - hoffe euch gefällts!


----------



## malerosh (24. Juli 2013)




----------



## scylla (24. Juli 2013)

Goldlocke schrieb:


> Hier ein kleiner Clip von meinen letzten beiden Hochgebirgstouren - hoffe euch gefällts!



gefällt sehr 
genau mein Geschmack und gut gefahren! Bin ein kleines(großes) bisschen neidisch, das würde ich auch gerade 1000mal lieber machen, als im Büro zu hocken :-/


----------



## Wetterfroschn (24. Juli 2013)

Hammercool!


----------



## Schnitte (24. Juli 2013)

riesen Respekt...einfach großartig. ich wäre schon steif vor angst wenn ich am Start des Trails gestanden könnte und es auf einmal steil neben mir runter geht...


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (24. Juli 2013)

mega!!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (24. Juli 2013)

Sehr geiles Video 
Im leben würde ich da nicht runterkommen, nach einem Blick den Abhang hinunter wäre ich wohl eher versucht mich auf allen Vieren weiter fortzubewegen


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Juli 2013)

Klasse gefahren 
und wirklich schön gefilmt, mal ohne GoPro-Gewackel


----------



## jboe (24. Juli 2013)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Der Oberhammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (24. Juli 2013)

... mal ganz toll, das Video.


----------



## Saba2010 (24. Juli 2013)

a wahnsinn


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Juli 2013)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Video
> Im leben würde ich da nicht runterkommen, nach einem Blick den Abhang hinunter wäre ich wohl eher versucht mich auf allen Vieren weiter fortzubewegen


.


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Juli 2013)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Video
> Im leben würde ich da nicht runterkommen, nach einem Blick den Abhang hinunter wäre ich wohl eher versucht mich auf allen Vieren weiter fortzubewegen


Dem ist nix hinzuzufügen.


----------



## lucie (25. Juli 2013)

Super gefahren, sehr schönes Video, Neidfaktor wächst gerade gegen Unendlich...


----------



## Martina H. (25. Juli 2013)

... da würd' ich nicht mal schieben - und meine Schiebetechnik ist seeeeehhhhhr ausgereift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (25. Juli 2013)

nich so extrem, dafür mit  Spassfaktor und Suchtpotential... kleiner technical bikepark im erzgebirge...allerdings ziemlich ungepflegtes areal..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schnitte (26. Juli 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> nich so extrem, dafür mit  Spassfaktor und Suchtpotential... kleiner technical bikepark im erzgebirge...allerdings ziemlich ungepflegtes areal..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist das der in Oberwiesenthal?


----------



## wildbiker (26. Juli 2013)

Isser...


----------



## Schnurz (26. Juli 2013)

Mein aktuelles Lieblingsbild. Keine Wahnsinns-Action, aber dafür schöne Stimmung.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (26. Juli 2013)

Ochsenkopf?


----------



## jugadora (26. Juli 2013)

Hey MÃ¤dels, 

das macht immer wieder SpaÃ, Euch hier zuzuschauen! 

    @Goldlocke: klasse Video! Bin beeindruckt vom Umsetzen, habe es mir fÃ¼r dieses Jahr vorgenommen, mal schauân wie weit ich komme 

Fussy und ich haben vor zwei Wochen einen kleinen Bikeparktrip nach Geisskopf und Spicak unternommen und dabei ein wenig gefilmt, Erstausfahrt fÃ¼r mein neues (allerdings vier Jahre altes) Session. Die beiden Parks sind absolut klasse, nur leider so weit weg


----------



## malerosh (26. Juli 2013)

Auch ein sehr schönes Video. Ich hab ja immer noch Schiss vor Sprüngen. Ich nehms mir immer wieder vor, und wenn ich dann an die Kante komm, hau ich doch die Bremsen rein. Aber irgendwann, ja irgendwann.....


----------



## Schnurz (27. Juli 2013)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Ochsenkopf?



Richtig.


----------



## Ani (27. Juli 2013)

cooles Vid! ich war mit meinem Freund zur gleichen Zeit da, ich glaub ich hab euch auch an einem Tag in Spicak gesehen, finde die beiden Parks auch echt gut, insbesondere Spicak, im Nassen würd ich da aber nicht fahren wollen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Juli 2013)

Paar Biketage am Brenner:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jugadora (27. Juli 2013)

Ani schrieb:


> cooles Vid! ich war mit meinem Freund zur gleichen Zeit da, ich glaub ich hab euch auch an einem Tag in Spicak gesehen, finde die beiden Parks auch echt gut, insbesondere Spicak, im Nassen würd ich da aber nicht fahren wollen.



Hey, sehr lustig, dass Du auch da warst zur gleichen Zeit. Was hattest Du denn an? Es waren ja nicht sooo viele Mädels unterwegs...

Geisskopf ist klasse, aber insgesamt find ich Spicak abwechslungsreicher von den Strecken her, und es gibt auch viel mehr kleine und mittlere Sprünge dort inzwischen


----------



## Hupfnudl (28. Juli 2013)

Von diesem Wochenende. Heiß war's!


----------



## Schnitte (29. Juli 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30164/hd
so hier mal ein paar bewegte Bilder zum Thema


----------



## jboe (29. Juli 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30164/hd
> so hier mal ein paar bewegte Bilder zum Thema



Schöne Strecke! Welcher Park ist das?


----------



## Schnitte (29. Juli 2013)

der erste Teil auf dem flowigen Trail ist am Ochsenkopf
der zweite Teil mit dem DH ist in Bozi Dar


----------



## jboe (29. Juli 2013)

Danke!
Ich wohne echt am falschen Ende des Landes...


----------



## Schnitte (29. Juli 2013)

jboe schrieb:


> Danke!
> Ich wohne echt am falschen Ende des Landes...



naja wir fahren auch unsere 2h zu jeder strecke...für uns gibt es da auch keine katzensprünge...aber es könnte schlimmer sein


----------



## jboe (29. Juli 2013)

Ach ja, du kommst ja aus der Nähe meiner guten alten Heimat....


----------



## Ani (29. Juli 2013)

Ich tippe drauf, dass ich ein blaues TLD-Shirt und eine rote Shorts an hatte, ganz sicher hatte ich aber ein glitter-oranges Demo 
Ich finde in Spicak fehlt noch eine leichte Strecke, dafür werden die beiden FR-Stecken mit der Zeit recht flowig, wenn man sie erstmal kennt. Das Gefühl hatte ich bei der FR-Strecke in Bischofsmais nicht, die war auch nach der 5ten Abfahrt noch rumpelig :d

Ist das in Bozi Dar ein Bikepark? Sagt mir (noch) gar nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jugadora (29. Juli 2013)

@Ani: nächstes Mal sag ich bescheid, wenn ich so ne lange Reise unternehme, vll finden sich ja noch'n paar mehr.

 @malerosh: danke! das hat auch gedauert, bis das mit dem Springen auch nur halbwegs klappte, mit viel Üben ging's dann aber irgendwann in die richtige Richtung. Viel Erfolg, das klappt!!


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (30. Juli 2013)

Klasse, was ihr so drauf habt!!!


----------



## Schnitte (30. Juli 2013)

@Ani
Bozi ist kein direkter Bikepark, sondern eher ein Lift unter dem eine ruppige DH Oldschool strecke lang geht. die strecke macht unheimlichen spaß, verlangt aber kräftemäßig und fahrtechnisch einiges ab. aber nicht umsonst trifft man dort einige sehr bekannte deutsche fahrer beim training was einen dann noch mehr anspornt

ich bin vom 03.-07.10. in Bmais und Spicak unterwegs, vielleicht kommen noch ein paar andere Mädels?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (31. Juli 2013)

Hupfnudl schrieb:


> Von diesem Wochenende. Heiß war's!


Oh ja, die neue Z-Line ist genial... Ich war ein paar Tage vorher dort, aber in die Kurven hab ich mich nicht so reingetraut... Beim nächsten Mal...


----------



## Hupfnudl (31. Juli 2013)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Oh ja, die neue Z-Line ist genial... Ich war ein paar Tage vorher dort, aber in die Kurven hab ich mich nicht so reingetraut... Beim nächsten Mal...



Die Wallrides finde ich gar nicht so schwer zu fahren, aber die Anliegerkurven mit feinem Schotter am Kurvenausgang hab ich mit Vorsicht genossen bei der Trockenheit. Oooh, wie ich schon wieder hinwill...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. August 2013)

Ich will aucham liebsten gleich wieder hin, und das, obwohl mich die Schulter und die Schürfwunde am Ellbogen noch immer dran erinnert, dass ich in den Tagen nicht besonders toll unterewegs war. 
Bei mir sind's komischerweise immer die Holzelemente (auch die paar "normalen" Kurven, die mit Holz "gepflastert" sind), bei denen mein Kopf meint, das könnte ich nicht und durch die ich mich immer in Selbstgesprächen zwingen muss...  
Beim Schotter in den Kurven war ich aber auch lieber etwas langsamer unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## susann87 (4. August 2013)

Hier mal mein neues Tyee Flo beim Einfahren aufm Bergstadltrail in Saalbach...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. August 2013)

schickes Teil! Super Foto!


----------



## Hupfnudl (4. August 2013)

susann87 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues Tyee Flo beim Einfahren aufm Bergstadltrail in Saalbach...



cooles Bild!

Wir warn heute auch noch kurz im Wald:


----------



## mountymaus (6. August 2013)

In diesem Jahr war das Ziel wieder der Gardasee...

Ein paar schöne Touren haben wir  dann auch gedreht...

Auf dem Weg zum Ledrosee...






Monte Brione, der "Hausberg"...






Ausblick vom Monte Baone auf die Burgruine von Arco.






Toller Ausblick...






Nette Trails...










Leider war der Urlaub dann auch wieder viel zu schnell vorbei... 

Ich weiß aber, wo wir das nächste Jahr Urlaub machen...


----------



## jboe (6. August 2013)

Traumhafter Ausblick!
Ich sehe sowas immer nur auf Bilder...hmm..irgendwas mache ich falsch.


----------



## NiBi8519 (6. August 2013)

Super Bilder. 
Aber ich mach auch was falsch wie es scheint- sehe es auch nur auf Bildern. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## dre (6. August 2013)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Toller Ausblick...



Darf ich fragen mit welchen Kameraeinstellungen du das Bild gemacht hast?


----------



## malerosh (7. August 2013)

ich hab solche Strecken auch hier, wo es super fotos geben würde, aber leider einen absolut talentfreien mann wenns ums fotografieren geht


----------



## scylla (7. August 2013)




----------



## NiBi8519 (7. August 2013)

Alter Schwede, was hast Du für Reifen drauf? Aber schönes Bild 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (7. August 2013)

Hihi, geil  Das Teil ist wirklich ein Hingucker!


----------



## Chrige (7. August 2013)

sieht nach guter Laune aus...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. August 2013)

Das ist ein echt cooles Bild, und ein cooles Radl!
Wenn ihr zum Biken geht, könntest bald so einen Anhänger mitnehmen, wie er manchmal an Reisebussen dranhängt, um deine fahrbaren Untersätze mitzunehmen, oder?


----------



## HiFi XS (7. August 2013)

GEIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Love it!




scylla schrieb:


>


----------



## scylla (7. August 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Love it!



Me too


----------



## Sleyvas (7. August 2013)

Der erste Besuch in der Pfalz


----------



## scylla (7. August 2013)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Der erste Besuch in der Pfalz



und gleich ziemlich cool gefahren


----------



## Votec Tox (7. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


>


Dein neues "Fatbike"?
Bekomme hier so etwas nie mit 
Wie fährt es sich? Hatte das mal für den Winter (Schnee) überlegt.
Ist es beim Lenken (Kurven) nicht träger (größere Aufstandsfläche der breiteren Reifen)?
Was fährst Du da für einen Luftdruck, sieht auf dem Photo eher viel aus (?) oder ist die Karkasse so steif?


----------



## mountymaus (7. August 2013)

dre schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen mit welchen Kameraeinstellungen du das Bild gemacht hast?



Klar darfst du fragen, du bekommst auch eine Antwort... 

Panasonic Lumix TZ41 -> Panoramafunktion...

Eigentlich ganz einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. August 2013)

@Votec Tox
ich antworte mal nebenan, da passt's glaub besser hin.


----------



## niceann (7. August 2013)

Von der letzten Feierabend Runde 









Grüße Niceann


----------



## Silvermoon (7. August 2013)

Vorletzten Sonntag bei ner Veranstaltung einer großen Brauerei hier bei uns  





Die Strecke war super, die Verpflegungsstationen ließen keine Wünsche offen und den Bilderservice gabs noch obendrauf dazu


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. August 2013)

Meine beiden Mädels letzte Woche in Serfaus...




Gruss
chris


----------



## jboe (8. August 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Meine beiden Mädels letzte Woche in Serfaus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Traum!  
Unsere Kleine bekommt zu Weihnachten ihr Laufrad, bis dahin wird noch getunt, gepulvert und neu eingespeicht. Und dann kann sie üben u. ist im Sommer fit.


----------



## scylla (8. August 2013)

gestern nochmal mit dem kleinen dickerchen im regen gespielt.
war schon ein wenig dunkel für meine billig-cam.









also auf den einfacheren trails schlägt es sich schon mal ganz wunderbar. wenn man sich an die kleinen eigenheiten gewöhnt hat, kann man's fahren wie ein normales rad. wozu genau braucht man eigentlich nochmal eine federung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (8. August 2013)

Damit in 20 Jahren nicht die Bandscheiben durch Silikonkissen 
ersetzt werden müssen, auf Kosten der Solidargemeinschaft


----------



## scylla (8. August 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Damit in 20 Jahren nicht die Bandscheiben durch Silikonkissen
> ersetzt werden müssen, auf Kosten der Solidargemeinschaft



Mach dir mal keine Sorge über meine Bandscheiben. Ich glaub, die sind gesünder als bei manch einem Fully-Fahrer, der im Sitzen die Forstpiste runterpoltert.
Und beim nächsten Fahrrad-Ausflug immer dran denken: den Berg lieber runter schieben! Nicht, dass die Solidargemeinschaft dir hinterher ein Pflaster aufm Knie bezahlen muss.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. August 2013)

Aber das Pummelchen fährst du jetzt ohne Protektoren? Oder liegt´s nur am Weg, weil du den blind fahren kannst?


----------



## Saba2010 (8. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Und beim nächsten Fahrrad-Ausflug immer dran denken: den Berg lieber runter schieben!



 öhmmm, bei dem meisten, das Du fährst, würde ICH das tun  Mein Rad kann das - ich eher nicht


----------



## scylla (8. August 2013)

@Pfadfinderin
das rad kann doch gar nicht umfallen, das steht von allein 

ne im ernst: zweiteres. und weil ich so langsam nachlässig werde . so lang bis es mal schief geht. die hometrails sind schließlich die gefährlichsten, gerade weil man sie blind zu kennen meint.


----------



## malerosh (11. August 2013)

Männe hats geschafft und nach gefühlten 100000 Fotos endlich mal ein brauchbares gemacht

Von der Tour gestern 






Und ich dachte das Tatoo auf der Wade könnte als das einzig einfarbige meiner Tatoos doch etwas Farbe gebrauchen. Der Brombeerbusch war der selben Meinung


----------



## Sleyvas (14. August 2013)

Ein paar Wochenendimpressionen aus dem Taunus


----------



## Votec Tox (14. August 2013)

Klasse! 
Im ersten Moment habe ich gedacht:
"Oh, neue Bilder von Scylla." Da bevorzugt Ihr wohl ähnlich techn. anspruchsvolles Terrain


----------



## scylla (14. August 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> "Oh, neue Bilder von Scylla."



Nicht ganz falsch, Scylla war teilweise der Knipsfinger 



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Da bevorzugt Ihr wohl ähnlich techn. anspruchsvolles Terrain



... mit dem Unterschied, dass Sleyvas in Monaten gerechnet solange fährt wie ich in Jahren. Ganz schön krass, was sie schon alles drauf hat


----------



## Stobbelhopser (14. August 2013)

Das ist doch der Altkönig?!? 
Aber wo ist denn diese Treppe, die hab ich noch nicht gefunden?

Grüße aus Orschel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (14. August 2013)

@Votec Tox
Danke 

Bevorzugen auf jeden Fall, nur das Fahren endet noch oft in kleinen Wutanfällen und Festbeißerei, bis es dann klappt. Strapaziös für die Nerven der Mitfahrer aber anders lernt man es ja nicht 
  @Stobbelhopser
Das Treppchen findet sich auf einer längeren Abfahrt in Richtung Falkenstein wieder. 

Und nochmal danke an Scylla für den Knipsfinger


----------



## jboe (14. August 2013)

WOW, geniale Trails! 
Ganz mein Geschmack!


----------



## Jennfa (14. August 2013)

Sieht sehr schick aus, da würd ich auch gerne mal fahren !


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. August 2013)

Seufz!! Ich vermisse sie wirklich, die trails am Feldberg und altkönig


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. August 2013)

aber hier unten gibts ja zum Glück andere Möglichkeiten 

ums Eck beim Dolocross:




oder eben in der Nähe:


----------



## Rubik (14. August 2013)

Das letzte Bild ist grandios!!!


----------



## Promontorium (14. August 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Klasse!
> Im ersten Moment habe ich gedacht:
> "Oh, neue Bilder von Scylla." Da bevorzugt Ihr wohl ähnlich techn. anspruchsvolles Terrain



Ich bin ja "Mitglied" und hoffe ich darf grad mal meinen Senf dazu geben, der da wäre: Exakt dasselbe dachte ich mir auch. Ihr seht Euch schon ähnlich!


----------



## scylla (14. August 2013)

@Frau Rauscher
soso, und du willst ernsthaft behaupten, dass du den feldberg-trails hinterher heulst? 
ich glaub dir kein wort!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. August 2013)

doch, schon ein bisschen, ich kannte die Trails einfach alle, wusste was am Tag auf mich zukommt. 
Hier müssen/dürfen wir alles neu entdecken, was dann auch manchmal ein Riesen Reinfall ist  "Lieblings"trails habe ich hier einfach noch nicht....

Die wurzelige Stelle auf dem Foto oben befindet sich übrigens leider auf einem Wanderweg der für MTBs verboten ist, aber wir kamen nicht mehr zurück, das Verbotsschild stand sinnigerweise irgendwo mitten im Berg. Aber es war Montag und kaum was los, also sind wir vorsichtig runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (15. August 2013)

@ Frau Rauscher das zweite Bild ist wirklich wahnsinn  Schade, dass man dort eigentlich gar nicht fahren darf. Aber ein so wunderschönes Panorama bekommst du im Taunus nirgends geboten 

Hm, sehen wir uns wirklich so ähnlich? Wäre mir jetzt noch gar nicht so bewusst aufgefallen. Bis auf den Gesichtsausdruck vielleicht  (Na gut - und die Protektoren).


----------



## Tatü (16. August 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> doch, schon ein bisschen, ich kannte die Trails einfach alle, wusste was am Tag auf mich zukommt.
> Hier müssen/dürfen wir alles neu entdecken, was dann auch manchmal ein Riesen Reinfall ist  "Lieblings"trails habe ich hier einfach noch nicht....
> 
> Die wurzelige Stelle auf dem Foto oben befindet sich übrigens leider auf einem Wanderweg der für MTBs verboten ist, aber wir kamen nicht mehr zurück, das Verbotsschild stand sinnigerweise irgendwo mitten im Berg. Aber es war Montag und kaum was los, also sind wir vorsichtig runter.



Neues zu entdecken macht doch auch Spaß?!
Obwohl ich jetzt schon lange in München wohne bin ich gestern eine Supertour gefahren die mir noch ganz neu war


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. August 2013)

Ja?! Verrat mal wo 
Soso, du auch in München


----------



## Tatü (16. August 2013)

In den Bergen mußte den gestrigen Feiertag nutzen.
Verrat ich dir gerne mal bei einer Tour


----------



## 08LanE (17. August 2013)

So, die Ferien sind fast vorbei, aber das Training fängt mit dem neuen Bike erst so richtig an 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXX2mkWjscg

LG Larena


----------



## malerosh (17. August 2013)

Sehr cooles Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikebetti (17. August 2013)

Hallo







[/url][/IMG]

Jetzt weiß ich wieder wo die Stelle im Taunus ist , die Ihr gefahren seid !

Gruß Bikebetti


----------



## jboe (17. August 2013)

08LanE schrieb:


> So, die Ferien sind fast vorbei, aber das Training fängt mit dem neuen Bike erst so richtig an
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXX2mkWjscg
> 
> LG Larena



Klasse!


----------



## M-jam (18. August 2013)

Meribel


----------



## Schnitte (18. August 2013)

http://youtu.be/2FLku0q99UI
neues Video, dies Mal aus Norwegen


----------



## Jazzy21 (18. August 2013)

Klasse Bilder
Hab auch mal wieder zwei Bilder, beide aufgenommen im Trailcenter in Rabenberg!! Hammergeil wars da!













Und nochmal mein Schatzi


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. August 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich nicht, dass die Schutthalde im Taunus sehr beneidenswert aussieht 
Da sind mir persönlich die Flowtrails mit Aussicht schon lieber.   Aber Frau Rauscher hat schon recht, an jedem Eck hat es die hier auch nicht.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. August 2013)

naja, es ist ja nicht alles dort so wie die Schutthalde auf dem Bild (das war auch nicht meine Lieblingsstelle  )


----------



## scylla (18. August 2013)

nicht das gefahren, was wir fahren wollten, geregnet hat's auch, aber einen schönen versteckten spitzkehrigen Weg genau über Neustadt entdeckt 













ich brauch ne bessere Kamera


----------



## Martina H. (18. August 2013)

Ich weiss, für viele hier nichts spektakuläres, aber an dieser Stelle habe ich vor ziemlich genau 2 Jahren verweigert und - aus der darauf folgenden Situation - eine für mich schwerwiegende Entscheidung getroffen. Umso grösser war heute die Freude darüber sie "einfach so" geschafft zu haben. Es sind oft Kleinigkeiten,  die uns das Leben schwer - oder eben sehr viel leichter machen - Danke an die, die mir dabei geholfen haben


----------



## jboe (19. August 2013)

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch! 
Ja, so ist das. Erst verzweifelt man und dann klappt es einfach so und man fragt sich was man sonst für Probleme damit hatte.
Wo ist das? Sieht nach Harz aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (19. August 2013)

... jep, Harz - irgendwo rund um den Wurmberg


----------



## Sleyvas (19. August 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt finde ich nicht, dass die
> Schutthalde im Taunus sehr beneidenswert aussieht


 
Oberhalb der "Schutthalte" ist ein sehr nettes Plateau mit fantastischer Aussicht und einladendem "Flauschgras"  Außerdem ist es super, um sich an dieses lose Geröll und steiniges Gelände zu gewöhnen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. August 2013)

@ Sylla:
Hm... wie man die Kehre auf deinem 1. Bild fährt, ist mir nicht ganz klar, selbst mit HR-Versetzen!  Wow, wenn du da rumkommst! 

@ Sleyvas:
So war das nicht gemeint, ich glaub gern, dass es im Taunus schöne Ecken gibt und ich find´s auch super, dass du über die Schutthalde bügelst. Nur wirklich SCHÖN ist so ein Trail halt nicht. Dass Herausforderungen Spaß machen, ist unbestritten.


----------



## scylla (19. August 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @ Sylla:
> Hm... wie man die Kehre auf deinem 1. Bild fährt, ist mir nicht ganz klar, selbst mit HR-Versetzen!  Wow, wenn du da rumkommst!



Das ist keine der Kehren, sondern eine Kreuzung und man fährt nach der Treppe fast gradaus. Aber danke für die Anregung, beim nächsten Mal probier ich's aus Jux nach rechts  Dürfte net so schwer sein, gab weiter unten engere Kurven die auch gingen. Prinzipielle Theorie: bei der letzten Stufe nach innen reinschneiden, vorrollen bis man hinten am Stein vorbeikommt, Heck rum, weiterfahren. Wenn's doch hinten eng wird kann man sich ja einfach 10cm-weise rumrobben, das geht eigentlich fast immer wenn sonst nix geht. Ich lass dann knipsen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. August 2013)

Fotoserie bitte


----------



## Bikebetti (20. August 2013)

Hallo

 @Pfadfinderin
Das ist eine der wenigen "Schutthalden" die es hier gibt, wir habe hier nur den Taunus, da muss man halt unter die Räder nehmen was da ist. 

 @Frau Rauscher
Es ist auch nicht meine Lieblingsstelle, aber die Abfahrt danach in Richtung Falkenstein ist

 @Sleyvas
Die Aussicht bei der Auffahrt nach Frankfurt und in den Odenwald, und oben zum Feldberg

 @scylla
Wieder mal tolle Bilder von dir, kommen wir da am LadiesTreffen auch vorbei

Gruß bikebetti


----------



## scylla (20. August 2013)

die Schutthalde finde ich das beste an der Abfahrt 
Wobei ich die andere Richtung "hinten runter" auch hübscher finde.

Keine Sorge  an der Stelle kommen wir übernächstes Wochenende nicht vorbei. Dafür gibt's andere Kehren, die nicht ganz so eng sind.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> die Schutthalde finde ich das beste an der Abfahrt ....



das war mir klar


----------



## Chrige (21. August 2013)

Keine spektakulären Bilder, aber spassig war's trotzdem. War zwar etwas komisch, nach 2 Monaten alpinem Biken mit meinem AM plötzlich wieder auf meinem Racefully zu sitzen. Bergauf bin ich praktisch geflogen und liess auch den einen oder anderen männlichen Biker stehen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (23. August 2013)

hier mal zwei Bilder aus Norwegen


----------



## Votec Tox (23. August 2013)

Klasse Bilder von Euch! 
War Gestern auf Madrisa mit einem kundigen Wanderer unterwegs, dabei neue Trails kennengelernt, erst gings hoch (mit Bahn und selbst kurbeln schieben, sogar etwas tragen), dann 1500 Hm bergab so ganz ohne MtBs 






Getroffen haben wir nur diese Radexperten, welche erst einmal den abgefahrenen Reifen bemängelten (zuwenig Salz dran )


----------



## Hupfnudl (24. August 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Getroffen haben wir nur diese Radexperten, welche erst einmal den abgefahrenen Reifen bemängelten (zuwenig Salz dran )



Haha, sehr geil!

Bei euren schönen Bildern wird einem immer wieder klar, wie viele tolle Locations man noch nicht mal ansatzweise kennt.

Wir haben die letzten 2 Wochen Strandurlaub in der Bretagne gemacht, aber ich habe mein gutes altes Cube wenigstens einmal über den nassen Sand gequält


----------



## malerosh (25. August 2013)

Das Foto würde ich mir ausdrucken lassen und an die Wand hängen


----------



## Schnitte (25. August 2013)

super schönes Bild, das lädt zum Träumen ein


----------



## Votec Tox (25. August 2013)

Das Bild ist der Hammer 
Und außerdem machst Du auch noch so lässig einen Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jboe (25. August 2013)

Super Foto! 
Darf ich fragen was das für ein Puschel an deinem Allerw... ist?


----------



## M-jam (27. August 2013)

Echt tolles Bild!

Aber das mit dem Puschel würde mich auch interessieren, hast du nen Rock mit Fransen an?


----------



## Hupfnudl (27. August 2013)

Danke! 

Hihi, der Puschel war ein zum Rock zusammengelegter Pareo mit Fransen...

Hier noch eins aus dem Urlaub (ja, ich weiß, ohne Helm... ):





Die Bretagne hat durchaus auch ihre kleinen Schmankerl für Mountainbiker - nächstes Mal nehmen wir vielleicht doch die "richtige" Ausrüstung mit


----------



## Saba2010 (1. September 2013)

Hupfnudl schrieb:


> Die Bretagne hat durchaus auch ihre kleinen Schmankerl für Mountainbiker - nächstes Mal nehmen wir vielleicht doch die "richtige" Ausrüstung mit


Stimmt! Meine durfte mit und wir vergnügen uns prächtig


----------



## mobezi (5. September 2013)

[/attach]

Bikepark im Vinschgau


----------



## Chrige (5. September 2013)

Corviglia Flowtrail am Sonntag


----------



## sandee.d (10. September 2013)

hoch hinaus? naja das üben wir nochmal  nach knapp 3 monatiger pause wieder ab aufs rad mit nem kleinen roadtrip. erster halt, serfaus-fiss-ladis. super wars!


----------



## HiFi XS (10. September 2013)

sandee.d schrieb:


> hoch hinaus? naja das üben wir nochmal  nach knapp 3 monatiger pause wieder ab aufs rad mit nem kleinen roadtrip. erster halt, serfaus-fiss-ladis. super wars!



Schön!!!


----------



## jugadora (10. September 2013)

schöner Wall-Ride, da musst bestimmt superschnell sein, um da durch zu kommen


----------



## sandee.d (10. September 2013)

eines noch  Mottolino Bikepark in Livignon. Ich kann fliiiieeeegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (11. September 2013)

Wow!  Würde mich nicht trauen da rein zu springen!
Blöde Frage: Landet man da auf dem Rad oder löst man sich vorher besser vom Rad?


----------



## sandee.d (11. September 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Wow!  Würde mich nicht trauen da rein zu springen!
> Blöde Frage: Landet man da auf dem Rad oder löst man sich vorher besser vom Rad?


ganz ehrlich. ich habe mich gelöst..rad links, ich rechts. wenn du so ein teil das 1. mal springst bist du kurz überfordert und selbsterhaltungstrieb macht alles andere ^^


----------



## jboe (11. September 2013)

sandee.d schrieb:


> eines noch  Mottolino Bikepark in Livignon. Ich kann fliiiieeeegen



Der Hammer! Supergeil! 
Wie hat sich die Flugphase angefühlt? Bestimmt mega...


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. September 2013)

Mal was flowiges zur Abwechslung:

Trail vom Hundstein mit Blick auf den Zeller See, dieses Jahr im August.
Schee war es.....


----------



## sandee.d (12. September 2013)

jboe schrieb:


> Der Hammer! Supergeil!
> Wie hat sich die Flugphase angefühlt? Bestimmt mega...


Ich glaub...ich hab mal kurz die Luft angehalten ^^ war aber wie du sagst meeeeegaaa


----------



## Atemlos (12. September 2013)

Schöne Bilder Leute! 

Chaotenkind


----------



## Hupfnudl (12. September 2013)

super Bilder mal wieder, da kriegt man sofort wieder Lust zu fahren


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (12. September 2013)

Wie immer schicke Bilder hier!
War jetzte zwei Tage in Beerfelden und zwei Tage in Spicak und habe nicht ein einziges Foto vorzuweisen. Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal...


----------



## sandee.d (12. September 2013)

Spicak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (12. September 2013)

Bei dem Wetter will ich zurück nach Riva!
Und weil es so schön war, noch eine kleine Impression von einem hübschen Wanderweg dort (ist zwar keine Lady sondern mein Männe, aber diesmal hatte ich den Fotoapparat und bin vorgefahren damit das Gejammer aufhört von wegen "immer nur Fotos von dir, nie welche von mir"):


----------



## dre (12. September 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter will ich zurück nach Riva!...



Da ist das Wetter aber auch nicht mehr so toll wie vor einigen Tagen.


----------



## scylla (17. September 2013)

mal was nass-grün-unspektakuläres vom Wochenende


----------



## ---- (17. September 2013)

Schönes Bild scylla  sieht gefährlich aus auf den moosbewachsenen steinen zu fahren 

Schade dass es einen Thread wie diesen nicht für uns männer gibt, ab und zu hätte ich auch mal lust ein Bild zur gerade gemeisterten abfahrt oder zum Drop, der endlich geklappt hat zu posten.

Gruß


----------



## Girl (17. September 2013)

---- schrieb:


> Schönes Bild scylla  sieht gefährlich aus auf den moosbewachsenen steinen zu fahren
> 
> Schade dass es einen Thread wie diesen nicht für uns männer gibt, ab und zu hätte ich auch mal lust ein Bild zur gerade gemeisterten abfahrt oder zum Drop, der endlich geklappt hat zu posten.
> 
> Gruß



So Schade ist das nicht, bei den Männer ist das ja "relativ" normal sowas zu fahren, aber es gibt nicht wirklich viele Frauen die sich das trauen


----------



## ---- (17. September 2013)

Da geb ich dir recht, Girl.

Habe meine Freundin die Tage endlich mal dazu gebracht eine Treppe mit zwischenplateaus runterzufahren. Nach langem hin und her hat sie es dann probiert und unten angekommen war es gar nicht so schlimm 

Trotzdem schau ich regelmäßig und gern hier rein

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (17. September 2013)

---- schrieb:


> Schade dass es einen Thread wie diesen nicht für uns männer gibt,


Gibts, schon lange, Thread sehr beliebt: 


My Bike And Me             (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



1 2 3 4 5 ... Letzte Seite)                        
     28.08.2005 -                                           Nox Rider


----------



## dre (17. September 2013)

@scylla 2 Fragen:
1) Bist du nur noch mit dieser Gummikuh unterwegs 
2) Bist du ganz von LV weg?

... ach, nebenbei, schöne Bilder in deinem Album.


----------



## Atemlos (17. September 2013)

Gummikuh
Die Gummikuh scheint guten Grip zu haben


----------



## Tatü (17. September 2013)

Leider gibt's kein Fahrbild von der gestrigen Tour da ich alleine unterwegs war. Es eine super Tour mit einer tollen Abfahrt


----------



## scylla (17. September 2013)

---- schrieb:


> Schönes Bild scylla  sieht gefährlich aus auf den moosbewachsenen steinen zu fahren



Gefährlich war nur, nicht vom Regen weggespült zu werden (darum steht der Fotograf auch unterm Baum unter )



dre schrieb:


> @scylla 2 Fragen:
> 1) Bist du nur noch mit dieser Gummikuh unterwegs
> 2) Bist du ganz von LV weg?
> 
> ... ach, nebenbei, schöne Bilder in deinem Album.



Nicht nur aber immer öfter. Die Gummikuh macht einfach Spaß 
Das ist so ein bisschen "back-to-the-roots" Fahren, ohne Federung. Interessant was alles geht, und interessant, wie sehr man sich doch auf die Hightech-Räder eingestellt hat bzw. meint, den ganzen Hightech-Kram zu brauchen, ohne dass es einen Grund dafür gäbe. 

Ich hab kein Leidwill mehr, und bin nicht unglücklich darüber.

... danke 



Atemlos schrieb:


> Gummikuh
> Die Gummikuh scheint guten Grip zu haben



leider nicht. Denkt man nur anhand der Breite, aber in Wirklichkeit haben die Gummikuh-Hufe eher den Grip von Hartplastik. 
Wie war das noch gleich mit "back-to-the-roots"? Passt zum Rad und irgendwie bin ich bisher noch immer unten gelandet, bisher auch immer in der richtigen Reihenfolge


----------



## dre (17. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ...Ich hab kein Leidwill mehr



  Blasphemie


----------



## scylla (17. September 2013)

dre schrieb:


> Blasphemie



so schlimm ist's nicht. mein mann hat noch eins 
ich hab für mich einfach besseres gefunden. jedem das seine... mir die insulanerräder.

PS: blablubb ... textauflockerungsbildchen 




(eins von den anderen inselrädern beim ladies-treffen in der pfalz)


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. September 2013)

dann mach ich auch noch mal mit, Spitzkehrenfahrenüben auf dem Stonemantrail:





wobei ... Spitzkehre... das hier ist ja ne Luxuskurve


----------



## Mausoline (18. September 2013)

Das war Markinkele


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. September 2013)

ja, schee warâs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (24. September 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/31536

diesmal wieder in bewegten BIldern


----------



## malerosh (24. September 2013)

Gefällt mir sehr das Video.
bald, ja bald haben wir auch einen kleinen Bikepark hier in der Nähe. *freu*


----------



## Schnitte (24. September 2013)

schön wenn es gefällt 
Bikepark in der Nähe? Oh das klingt gut  ist es ein offizielles Projekt?


----------



## malerosh (24. September 2013)

Ja, wird ein kleiner aber feiner Bikepark (hoffentlich). Wir fahren ab und an in der Gegend, ist zwar immer noch ne halbe Stunde mit dem Auto, aber näher als alles andere sonst  http://www.metabolon-bikepark.de/


----------



## sandee.d (24. September 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/31536
> 
> diesmal wieder in bewegten BIldern



wo befindet sich dieses schöne stück land?

zitat: lesen sollte man können was


----------



## Schnitte (24. September 2013)

Befindet sich im wunderschönen Norwegen. Genauer gesagt bike Park hafjell


----------



## Sleyvas (25. September 2013)

Weil's so einen netten Farbkontrast hat: 





Und dieses Treppchen hier hat mich zuletzt (der/die eine oder andere mag sich beim Ladiestreffen dran erinnern ) sehr geärgert, jetzt tut's das nicht mehr, inkl. nachfolgender Linkskurve


----------



## HiFi XS (25. September 2013)

Nice!


----------



## lucie (25. September 2013)

...und ich meine auf dem Schild eine Aufschrift lesen zu können, die mir sehr bekannt vorkommt... 

An alle: wie immer sehr schöne Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandee.d (25. September 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> Befindet sich im wunderschönen Norwegen. Genauer gesagt bike Park hafjell


haha danke  is ja nicht so das es am anfang des videos angezeigt wird..ich nuss.....lol


----------



## jboe (25. September 2013)

Erste richtige Ausfahrt mit meinem Neuen! Ein Traum, sag ich euch...


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. September 2013)

Den kenn ich, den kenn ich...
Gerade am Sonntag auch da gewesen


----------



## jboe (25. September 2013)

Tihi! 
Wir müssen zu unserer Schande gestehen, dass wir ihn das erste Mal seit dem Umbau gefahren sind. Ist echt gut geworden!


----------



## Jennfa (25. September 2013)

Sieht nach Spaß aus! Ach freue ich mich das im nächsten Jahr mal wieder zu sehen !


----------



## mystik-1 (26. September 2013)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> jetzt tut's das nicht mehr, inkl. nachfolgender Linkskurve



so sollte es sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (29. September 2013)

Herrlicher Tag im Harz...


----------



## scylla (29. September 2013)




----------



## dre (29. September 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Herrlicher Tag im Harz...



... hab mal in deinem Album gestöbert. Wo wart ihr denn da unterwegs Kaiserweg?


----------



## Martina H. (29. September 2013)

Ja, ist Kaiserweg...


----------



## jboe (29. September 2013)

Ich liebe den Kaiserweg!


----------



## dre (29. September 2013)

... yep, so richtig schön zum laufen lassen...
Und dann ab auf den Pionierweg.


Und ich Depp bin im Elm gefahren ... :-((

Ja, ja, selber Schuld, schon klarr.


----------



## Martina H. (29. September 2013)




----------



## jboe (29. September 2013)

Hör auf!!! Bekomm sonst Harzweh...


----------



## Atemlos (30. September 2013)

Ich war auch im Harz am We...allerdings nur beruflich

Komm echt überhaupt nicht mehr zum biken
Bin neidisch Martina H. !!!


----------



## HiFi XS (30. September 2013)

Unsere Berlinergruppe war am WE auch unterwegs - bei top Wetter! Wir hatten es vor, nach Liepnitzsee zu fahren. Aber unterwegs haben wir einen Boxenstopp im Buch gemacht und sind auf der Dirtbahn mit unseren Fullys rumgeblödet. Da reichte die zeit nicht mehr um ganz nach Liepnitzsee zu fahren, aber Gorinsee haben wir geschafft. War so schön - auch wenn wir keine HM haben, haben wir ja viele Seen ​ ​ 










​ 

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. September 2013)

Cool!
Gabs naße Füße?


----------



## HiFi XS (30. September 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Cool!
> *Gabs naße Füße?*



 @_Lahmschnecke_ - Wie die Kinder so sind... müssen sie ja immer alles austesten. Naße Füße gab's dann, als @_Claudi_B_ sehen wollte, wie weit sie hinausfahren konnte    Dafür waren die Füße sockentechnisch bestens ausgerüstet


----------



## Principiante (30. September 2013)

Na, das ist ja wieder typisch Claudi...

Schön das Ihr soviel Spaß hattet!
Wieviel Kilometer seid Ihr gefahren? (Muss ich mal wissen, falls ich es doch mal schaffe mitzukommen... )

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. September 2013)

an die Berlinerinnen! Übrigens ne coole Socke !

ich hatte gestern auch Spaß am Rande der Alb!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. September 2013)

ich war in Brixen beim Testival!

Leider haben wir nicht von jedem getesteten Bike ein Foto gemacht...

das erste war das Liteville 301, dann bin ich das Carver IBC, das Lapierre Zesty (leider Rahmen zu groß) und das Giant Trance SX gefahren. Und am Ende nochmal mein eigenes Enduro 

Fazit 1: 
301: passt perfekt, ich denke schon über die mögliche Farbe nach 
Carver IBC: Naja, das war nicht meins... 
Zesty: Spaßiges Teil! Sehr schade dass es nicht in Gr. S da war... ohne das probefahren zu können kann ich mich da nicht zum Kauf durchringen
Giant Trance SX: saugut! passt auch super, aber war recht bergablastig...

Fazit 2: 
ich war 650B gegenüber doch etwas skeptisch, und bin das Zesty und das Trance in dieser Variante gefahren. Was soll ich sagen!? Kein soo großer Unterschied bemerkbar, aber auf losem Geröll hab ich mich echt wohler gefühlt!

Fazit 3: Mein Stumpi wird wohl ein 301 mit 27,5 Vorderrad ablösen!


----------



## Principiante (1. Oktober 2013)

Ist schon gut, wenn man die Bikes testen kann!


...nebenbei, das letzte Bild sieht wirklich klasse aus!
Schöne Stimmung, schöne Farbe!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Chrige (1. Oktober 2013)

Ja, testen macht immer Spass und die Bilder sind auch toll 

Ich durfte im Frühling auch das Giant Trance (allerdings 29er) testen, verliebte mich sofort und darf es seitdem mein Eigen nennen. Ich war gegenüber den 29ern seeeeeeeeeehr skeptisch eingestellt, bin aber inzwischen restlos von dem Bike überzeugt. Ist zwar wirklich etwas bergablastig, klettert für mich aber noch genug gut, um in den Alpen Touren zu fahren.

Falls du dich für ein Bike entscheidest, wünsche ich dir jetzt schon viel Spass damit .


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Oktober 2013)

Schade nur dass es den Trance Carbon Rahmen nicht in Größe s gibt... Jedenfalls nicht auf der Giant website


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Oktober 2013)

Principiante schrieb:


> Na, das ist ja wieder typisch Claudi...
> 
> Schön das Ihr soviel Spaß hattet!
> Wieviel Kilometer seid Ihr gefahren? (Muss ich mal wissen, falls ich es doch mal schaffe mitzukommen... )
> ...



 @_Principiante_! Ich hatte um die 65 km am ende des tages -  mit dem 100% asphalt  hin - und ruckweg aus tiefsten 36...    dirtbahn nicht inklusive  das war extra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. Oktober 2013)

Letztes Wochenende in Beerfelden.


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Oktober 2013)

oh la la! Endlich Fotos gemacht


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (3. Oktober 2013)

Extra ´ne Runde mit Knipse gedreht


----------



## Principiante (3. Oktober 2013)

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## Mausoline (4. Oktober 2013)

Trailsuche - Trailfindung


----------



## scylla (4. Oktober 2013)

wir waren endlich mal wieder ein wenig in den Westalpen unterwegs.
Ich möchte jetzt nicht wieder den kompletten Thread mit Bildern zuspammen , da ich schon "nebenan" eine kleine Fotosammlung gepostet habe. Daher hier einfach ein loser Bilder-Auszug und ein Link zu mehr Bildern im Cotic-Unterforum ab Post 847
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=563458&page=34

Und die volle Ladung Bilder gibt's hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/42889


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (4. Oktober 2013)

Wenn man von Scylla eine Weile nix hört, war/ist sie unterwegs


----------



## HiFi XS (4. Oktober 2013)

Genau! Wieder obergeile, traumhafte Bilder @scylla  

so kann ich vom mtbing träumen!   Auch dass ich eines Tages so fahren könnte


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Oktober 2013)

Jaja, mach du uns nur wieder die Zähne lang! 
Aber wie immer tolle Bilder!!! Offensichtlich war es dort auch etwas wärmer und trockener wie im bayerischen Voralpenland.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. Oktober 2013)

super! Westalpen müssen wir auch unbedingt mal mit in die Liste aufnehmen


----------



## Tatü (4. Oktober 2013)

Ja ist schön dort.


----------



## Votec Tox (4. Oktober 2013)

Klasse Bilder 
War bestimmt ein traumhafter Urlaub!


----------



## Saba2010 (4. Oktober 2013)

Ui 

sehr schön!


----------



## DerandereJan (7. Oktober 2013)

100 Ladies mit ihren Bikes im Einsatz (Start der Megavalanche 2013).... und meine Holde mittendrin...


----------



## Votec Tox (7. Oktober 2013)

Klasse Bild und auch noch Schnee 
Wo und wann war das denn?

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom letzten Donnerstag, mal wieder Klosters/Davos bei sonnigem Wetter:







Mein altmodisches Ironwood mit hoher Front und hohem Tretlager liebt Stufen dieser Art 






Herrliche Trails:






Herbststimmung:


----------



## scylla (7. Oktober 2013)

sieht gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (8. Oktober 2013)

@DerandereJan :
Super Foto, sehr lebendig!!

 @Votec Tox : schöne Gegend und Dein Bike sieht klasse aus!


LG, Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Oktober 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> ...
> Mein altmodisches Ironwood mit hoher Front und hohem Tretlager liebt Stufen dieser Art
> 
> Herrliche Trails:



Herrliche Trails... ja!  Cool. ich kann das Bild aber nicht wirklich einordnen was da gerade passiert ... bist da dannach gerutscht oder einfach drüber gerollt? Das Rad steht zwishcen die Steine ganz cool!


----------



## Votec Tox (8. Oktober 2013)

@_Hifi_XS
Ging mir beim Betrachten der Bilder nach dem Fahren ähnlich 
Ob der Conti "Kaiser" so gut klebt 
Bin nämlich definitiv nicht weggerutscht.
Aber zum Glück hat der Bekannte von mir da eine Serie photographiert:

Hier siehst Du die Anfahrt:




Ist schon spannend, da es in Fahrtrichtung rechts außen, wo es so nett gebügelt ausschaut keinen Platz hat.


Dann zwei Bilder vor dem, welches Du zitiert hast:






Eins davor:






Und eins danach, das VR scheint entlastet:




Man muß dann nach rechts ziehen, also Richtung schräge Steine, weil danach eine Spitzkehre nach links kommt, welche ich gerade so von außen kommend durchfahren kann/muß, da ich HR versetzen nur auf dem Parkplatz im Stand kann und nicht im verblocktem Trail   

An Hand der vielen Bilder auf der kurzen Distanz siehst Du, daß ich nicht besonders schnell unterwegs war, kein Darübergeshredder, sondern eher langsam, da ja die Sitzkehre kam ;-)


----------



## scylla (8. Oktober 2013)

Nette Bilderserie, sowas ist immer interessant 
Manchmal kommen auch echt lustige Sachen dabei raus, wenn die Kamera einen in einer unmöglichen Situation erwischt 
Ich hatte schon gemutmaßt, ob du das Vorderrad da hochgesetzt hättest.


----------



## Schnitte (9. Oktober 2013)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> 100 Ladies mit ihren Bikes im Einsatz (Start der Megavalanche 2013).... und meine Holde mittendrin...



cooles bild, dachte immer beim Mega fahren nur so 20-30 Frauen mit, dass es mittlerweile 100 TN sind hätte ich nicht gedacht...oh man Massenstart würde mir zu viel Angst machen


----------



## sandee.d (10. Oktober 2013)

ladies...klasse bilder!!!


----------



## mountymaus (11. Oktober 2013)

Leider ist auch schon wieder eine Woche Riva del Garda vorbei 

Der Marktplatz...






Aufstieg zum Monte Velo, im Hintergrund der Monte Brione






Ganz schön nebelig...






So, der Monte Velo ist geschafft, nun noch rauf nach Santa Barbara...






Ab hier hätte man eigentlich schon eine Nebelschlussleuchte brauchen können...

Die Abfahrt Richtung Nago, Torbole









Anschließen noch schnell bei Mecki's ein alkoholfreies Hefeweizen!!!


Dann wollten wir uns auch noch Riva del Garda bei Nacht von oben ansehen...

Lampe an den Helm und an den Lenker...






Die alte Ponale Straße Richtung Pregasina










Abfahrt wieder zurück nach Riva del Garda







Eine Woche ist eindeutig zu kurz, da kann man nur sagen...
... Bis zum nächsten mal!!!


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2013)

Dickrad-Runde in den nebligen pfälzer Bodenwellen gestern:

Portemonnaie vergessen (dafür hat man ja einen Mann), Navi vergessen (dafür hat man ja einen Mann), Protektoren vergessen (dafür darf man dann ungeniert Rumpienzen)... Fatty und nette Gesellschaft dabei gehabt und trotzdem jede Menge Spaß gehabt 





die Umsetzerei mit dickem Hinterrad mag noch trainiert werden 




fette Sau oder "der Minimalluftdruck wurde erreicht"




protektorenlose hilfe-ich-hab-keinen-Grip-am-Hinterrad-und-außerdem-ist-es-nass Mimimi-Chickenline


----------



## murmel04 (13. Oktober 2013)

klasse Bilder Scylla

Mensch bin ich neidisch, sowas wird immer außerhalb meines könnens sein

Für mich wäre das viel Fußweg....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (13. Oktober 2013)

Chickenline netzt Du das 
Okay.... 
Klasse Bilder, nur irgendwie hast Du es echt nicht kalt - kurze Hose!

Bei unserer gestrigen Tour am Albtrauf waren es so +/- Null Grad und Schneegraupel: 




Später kam die Sonen raus, pünktlich beim Einpacken der Räder


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Chickenline netzt Du das
> Okay....
> Klasse Bilder, nur irgendwie hast Du es echt nicht kalt - kurze Hose!



die "normale" Linie geht so



(einfach grade drüber blasen)

wir hatten immerhin +3° am Anfang und +7° am Ende.
Die Weste hab ich nach 100m wieder ausgezogen, war zu warm


----------



## Jazzy21 (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Ladies,
hier mal mein erstes Video mit der GoPro auf unserem Hometrail in der alten Heimat  Ist doch schön, wenn einem die Abfahrten so leicht vorkommen, wenn man lange nicht mehr da war


----------



## Hupfnudl (14. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> die "normale" Linie geht so
> 
> 
> 
> (einfach grade drüber blasen)



Das sieht ja schon fast nach Trialarbeit aus, was du da verrichtest... konntest du auf den vorderen Stein draufrollen oder mußtest du da im Flug die richtige Stelle treffen?

Warn heut im Bikepark. Allmählich fühlt es sich nach "Airtime" an


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2013)

Hupfnudl schrieb:


> Das sieht ja schon fast nach Trialarbeit aus, was du da verrichtest... konntest du auf den vorderen Stein draufrollen oder mußtest du da im Flug die richtige Stelle treffen?



so schlimm ist's nicht, man muss halt locker stehen und das vorderrad an den richtigen stellen richtig belasten, dann läuft das radl von alleine runter (eine weisheit, die für fast alle sachen bis S4+ zutrifft  vorderrad bergab irgendwo hin versetzen kann ich erstens leider noch nicht und ist zweitens mit der richtigen linienwahl bei den allermeisten sachen nicht nötig)

von gestern:




leider hat die kamera den helligkeits-unterschied zwischen wald und hintergrund doch nicht so ganz geschafft


----------



## 08LanE (14. Oktober 2013)

Hey Ladies,
also ich finde die Bilder ja voll klasse, würde das eigentlich auch mal ganz gerne ausprobieren... 

Nach meiner 6-wöchigen Zwangspause  hab ich hier auch nochmal ein Trialvideo von mir, für die, die es interessiert :

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jI-mWASShY"]One day in October || Bike Trial Koxx Sky 2013 (HD) - YouTube[/nomedia]

LG Larena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (14. Oktober 2013)

Ist das das Steinfeld am Eckkopf? Falls ja, würde ich mir gerne mal die schnelle Linie von dir zeigen lassen.... ich stolper da jedesmal mehr oder weniger runter... von drüber"blasen" keine Spur 

Schöne Fotos!


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2013)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Ist das das Steinfeld am Eckkopf? Falls ja, würde ich mir gerne mal die schnelle Linie von dir zeigen lassen.... ich stolper da jedesmal mehr oder weniger runter... von drüber"blasen" keine Spur
> 
> Schöne Fotos!



Schnelligkeit ist relativ 
Relativ zu den Steinchen kann man gefühlt gut schnell werden, wenn man den Lenker grade hält. Relativ zu einem DH-Fahrer sieht das dann aus wie eine verschlafene Nacktschnecke.
das "drüberblasen" war auch mehr in Richtung: "dreckige Linie, Lenker grade, Grundgeschwindigkeit, und ab dafür" gemeint, nicht in Richtung 60 km/h

mim Fatty hatte ich auf der Chickenline vielleicht 2 km/h, weil ich mich so sehr gefürchtet habe 
Wobei ich die Linie eigentlich eher dämlicher finde, weil man um alle Steine Haken schlagen muss. Gradaus finde ich besser. Aber ist halt ungefährlicher, wenn's rutscht und die Knie so nackig sind.


----------



## HiFi XS (15. Oktober 2013)

08LanE schrieb:


> Hey Ladies,
> also ich finde die Bilder ja voll klasse, würde das eigentlich auch mal ganz gerne ausprobieren...
> 
> Nach meiner 6-wöchigen Zwangspause  hab ich hier auch nochmal ein Trialvideo von mir, für die, die es interessiert :
> ...




Wow! Fantastisch - Du warst wieder sehr fließig am üben!  Gänsehaut!


----------



## 08LanE (15. Oktober 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Wow! Fantastisch - Du warst wieder sehr fließig am üben!  Gänsehaut!



Danke  Ja, ich weiß, hab mich in den 6 Wochen mit Techniktraining am PC beschäftigt  
Ne, denke die Fortschritte liegen am neuen Bike


----------



## scylla (20. Oktober 2013)

Von der Fatbike-Ausfahrt (immerhin zwei Fatbikes) dieses Wochenende bei "goldenem Oktoberwetter":

Das Video ist nicht von mir, sondern von Der Kokopelli  
aber ich bin mit drauf, daher erlaube ich mir mal, es hier reinzukopieren


und noch ein Standbild dazu


----------



## mtbbee (20. Oktober 2013)

fettes Video  - das Mukluk in dieser Farbkombination ist


----------



## Lahmschnecke (21. Oktober 2013)

Scylla - Respekt 

Den Begriff "Chickenway" finde ich auch etwas untertrieben 

Und bei der "verschlafenen Nacktschnecke" hab ich mich vor Lachen weggeschmissen!

Der Montag fängt gut an


----------



## Sleyvas (21. Oktober 2013)

Mal etwas Nachschub von den letzten Touren...so langsam wird es wirklich Herbst 







 








  @scylla Die fette Action bringt einen zwangsläufig immer wieder zum Grinsen. "Treppab" sieht wirklich aus, wie auf einem Gummihüpfball


----------



## snowbikerin (22. Oktober 2013)

Ein ganz kleines bisschen OT, aber hier erreicht man vermutlich einige Mädels:

Ist noch jemand dieses Wochenende in Beerfelden? Wir wollen am Samstag hin!


----------



## sandee.d (22. Oktober 2013)

ich muss hier eindeutig öfters reinsehen...super bilder von allen!!!also nächstes jahr lass ich mich auch mehr knipsen (sonst stehe ich hinter der kamera) super mädls!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jazzy21 (25. Oktober 2013)

Heyhey,
hab hier auch mal wieder in Treppenbild von heute abend  Vor der Treppe hatte ich weng Schiss, aber jetzt klappts 
Viele Grüße aus Bamberg


----------



## Sleyvas (28. Oktober 2013)

Wo wir schon bei Treppen sind....


----------



## Lahmschnecke (28. Oktober 2013)

Echt tolle Treppenbilder, sleyvas und jazzy!


----------



## jboe (28. Oktober 2013)

Hab hier auch mal was zum Thema Treppen ausgegraben:


Mit Besatzung und ohne Treppenkontakt. 
Am Ende kam nur ein Ooooohhh.


----------



## scylla (28. Oktober 2013)

Haha, das Kleine wird gleich richtig konditioniert. Das kann ja später eigentlich nur ein Biker werden


----------



## Jazzy21 (28. Oktober 2013)

Danke @ Lahmschnecke  @Sleyvas: das ist echt ne geile Treppe, sowas gibts bei uns ned wirklich, bzw. ich kenn nix in der Richtung


----------



## jboe (29. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Haha, das Kleine wird gleich richtig konditioniert. Das kann ja später eigentlich nur ein Biker werden



Das hoffen wir mal und um es ihr noch schmackhafter zu machen, hat mein Mann dieses tolle Teil aufgebaut: 
2,869 kg 
Da noch umgebaut wird, um einen Scheibenbremse anzubauen, wird das Gewicht wieder ein bisschen hoch gehen.





Das gibts dann vom Weihnachtsmann. 

Und dann gibts "Lady mit ihrem Bike im Einsatz" Bilder.


----------



## Alex776 (29. Oktober 2013)

Na dann will ich auch mal.... 
Kitzbüheler Alpen - Schieslingalm


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. Oktober 2013)

jboe schrieb:


> Das hoffen wir mal und um es ihr noch schmackhafter zu machen, hat mein Mann dieses tolle Teil aufgebaut:
> 2,869 kg
> Da noch umgebaut wird, um einen Scheibenbremse anzubauen, wird das Gewicht wieder ein bisschen hoch gehen.
> 
> ...



Schick, schick!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (3. November 2013)

Wie genial ist das denn . Das hat der Besatzung bestimmt mächtig Spaß gemacht . Ab Weihnachten wird dann mit dem eigenen Radl geprobt .


----------



## scylla (25. November 2013)

damit der Thread hier nicht ganz in der Versenkung verschwindet mal wieder ein paar Bilder von meinem übergewichtigen Rad:













und ein Schnappschuss mit Statisten zum schmunzeln  (ich glaub, mein Mann hat sich große Sorgen gemacht, ob die Reifen halten)


----------



## mtbbee (25. November 2013)

@scylla, immer wieder


----------



## Mausoline (25. November 2013)

Dich hält einfach nichts zurück. Genial


----------



## HiFi XS (25. November 2013)

Ich glaube da hat jemand eine kamera auf dem helm   vorfreude  
Aber syclla - bild vom hinterradversetzen auf dem Fatty!  

LG
HiFi


----------



## scylla (25. November 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Ich glaube da hat jemand eine kamera auf dem helm   vorfreude
> Aber syclla - bild vom hinterradversetzen auf dem Fatty!
> 
> LG
> HiFi



ich glaub, da hat jemand einen Scheinwerfer am Helm (viel nützlicher )
Poserbilder wollte der Fotograf scheinbar keine machen. Eins zu früh und eins zu spät abgedrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (25. November 2013)

Trotz "versemmelter" Fotos, top! Es fasziniert mich immer wieder, was das Dickerchen so aushält.


----------



## scylla (25. November 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Trotz "versemmelter" Fotos, top! Es fasziniert mich immer wieder, was das Dickerchen so aushält.



So semi, die Vorderradfelge hab ich schon platt gekriegt, und auf die hintere schließ ich schon Wetten ab 
Da muss er halt durch, der "arme" kleine Fettsack. Selber schuld, wenn er mir so viel Spaß macht!


----------



## HiFi XS (25. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ich glaub, da hat jemand einen Scheinwerfer am Helm (viel nützlicher )
> Poserbilder wollte der Fotograf scheinbar keine machen. Eins zu früh und eins zu spät abgedrückt.



ach schade nur...


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2013)

Wenn sich hier sonst keine erbarmt gibt's halt schon wieder Bilder von meinem kleinen Fettsack:

Bei der "Fatbiker-and-Friends-Tour" diesen Samstag im schönen Pfälzerwald:




(die Teilnehmerinnen des diesjährigen Ladies Treffens sollten die Stelle großteils identifizieren können )





Fettsäcke (fast) unter sich




und einen Tag später in der Dürkheimer Gegend:


----------



## Sleyvas (2. Dezember 2013)

...irgendwie kommt mir die zweite Stelle bekannt vor


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2013)

süüüüß (die Reifen)


----------



## Sleyvas (2. Dezember 2013)

Dürfte an der Karkasse gemessen ja etwa die Hälfte von deinem Lou sein  Man gewöhnt sich echt viel zu schnell an den Anblick der fetten Reifen (vom genial stabilen Fahrgefühl mal ganz zu schweigen...)


----------



## Silvermoon (2. Dezember 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Fettsäcke (fast) unter sich




...wow, alle Fatbikes zusammen in einem Pulk sehen schon sehr imposant aus! 

Aber Momentchen mal, hat sich da ganz hinten rechts an der Hausecke nicht so ein kleiner "Schmalhans" hinter so einem Fettsäckchen versteckt


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ...wow, alle Fatbikes zusammen in einem Pulk sehen schon sehr imposant aus!
> 
> Aber Momentchen mal, hat sich da ganz hinten rechts an der Hausecke nicht so ein kleiner "Schmalhans" hinter so einem Fettsäckchen versteckt



Wenn du genau schaust, versteckt sich hinten links auch noch einer. 
Das waren unsere beiden schmalreifigen Wächter, die aufgepasst haben, damit die Fettsäcke es nicht zu wild treiben


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Dezember 2013)

Hat´s bei euch eigentlich nie Winter? So mit Schnee und Eis und Baatz???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (2. Dezember 2013)

"Fettsäcke" - natürlich vor der Wirtschaft -  unter sich   
Klasse Bilder wieder und schön, daß Du den Thread im Nov./Dez. mit Bildern belebst!


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2013)

die menschlichen pendants haben sich derweil drinnen den wams mit kuchen vollgestopft 



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Hat´s bei euch eigentlich nie Winter? So mit Schnee und Eis und Baatz???



hoffentlich bleibt der noch ein wenig weg.
bei uns sind die berge einfach nicht hoch genug  vor die schneegrenze anfangen könnte, ist der hügel sowieso schon lang vorbei.
für irgendwas muss das ja auch mal gut sein!


----------



## Tatü (3. Dezember 2013)

Es wurde ein Winterbild verlangt? 
Hier kommt's:


----------



## Stobbelhopser (3. Dezember 2013)

WOW !!!
Da hat's  aber schon ordentlich Schnee! 
Bei uns ist's zwar kalt aber bisher noch keine Flöckchen!

Viel spass bei der Schnee(Ball) Schlacht!


----------



## 08LanE (8. Dezember 2013)

Hey Mädels, 
hier nochmal was anderes 
Zwei von meinen ersten gelungenen Sidehops auf 6 Paletten.


----------



## Principiante (8. Dezember 2013)

super!


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Dezember 2013)

@08LanE  Das erste Bild ist goldig


----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2013)

super 
sieht ganz schön hoch aus!


----------



## dre (8. Dezember 2013)

perfekt, super, ganz toll, Hut ab, weiter so !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (9. Dezember 2013)

Wow, sechs Paltetten, das sind knapp 90 cm! 
Gratulation!!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Sleyvas (11. Dezember 2013)

@08LanE Wahnsinn 

Damit es nicht so bilderlos wird...bisschen langweiliges Material aus der Fotokiste:

Noch vom 24h-Rennen in Idstein:



 





Und beim sonstigen Rumspielen vor der Haustür:


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. Dezember 2013)

Machst ne gute Figur! Toll!


----------



## 08LanE (12. Dezember 2013)

@Chaotenkind
  @Votec Tox
  @HiFi XS
  @Principiante
  @dre 
  @Stobbelhopser @scylla

Danke  
Das sind die ersten Bilder vom 6er. Leider sieht man da nicht, dass es ca. 25 Versuche gebraucht hat, bis ich es 6 Mal geschafft hatte.... 
Aber jetzt freu ich mich auf die neue Saison 
Erstes Bild... Goldig?!


----------



## scylla (16. Dezember 2013)

keine Bilder, aber ein Link:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=664880

falls jemand Lust hat, sonnige Bildchen von den Kanaren anzuschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Dezember 2013)

Das erinnert mich an La Gomera! Seufz, habt ihr es gut!
Und woher, verdammt nochmal, nehmt ihr nur die Zeit für so viel Urlaub her?


----------



## Schwimmer (17. Dezember 2013)

Mädels, das wird euch gefallen :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx3PjkrRxo4


----------



## NiBi8519 (18. Dezember 2013)

Ahhh schon gesehen. Sehr geiles Filmchen  Da wird man neidisch....

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (24. Dezember 2013)

Grüße aus dem Wald und Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Sleyvas (28. Dezember 2013)

Ein wenig Schlechtwetteraction:


----------



## NiBi8519 (28. Dezember 2013)

Hast Du Hörner am Helm?

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleyvas (28. Dezember 2013)

Richtig erkannt! Die kamen ganz gut an, jedenfalls wird man deutlich häufiger angelacht als ohne Geweih


----------



## scylla (28. Dezember 2013)

schöne Bilder!
Aber nimm dich vor den Jägern in Acht


----------



## Martina H. (28. Dezember 2013)

... das Lachen hör' ich förmlich


----------



## 08LanE (28. Dezember 2013)

Hey Mädels,
hier ist es endlich:
Das erste gemeinsame Trialvideo von Nina und mir. 




Morgen oder vielleicht sogar in den folgenden Stunden wird das zweite Video auf Nina's Kanal erscheinen.
Wir freuen uns natürlich über jeden Like, jeden Kommentar und Abonnenten.
Ebenso sind Verbesserungsvorschläge für die nächsten Videos von uns sehr erwünscht.
Grüße Nina und Larena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystik-1 (29. Dezember 2013)

Alle guten Dinge sind 3? ;-)

~~~~~




scylla schrieb:


> schöne Bilder!
> Aber nimm dich vor den Jägern in Acht


----------



## 08LanE (29. Dezember 2013)

Ja irgendwie hat das net so ganz geklappt mit dem Posten.... Dann stand der Text immer noch unten und wir haben geglaubt das ist dann noch net drin


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. Dezember 2013)

neulich im Spätsommer, seufz...


----------



## lucie (30. Dezember 2013)

Da es im Wald so fürchterlich dunkel und unheimlich ist, ist momentan die Straße das Zuhause unserer Haustiere

Chamäleon


und Hornisse.






Happy New Year!


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Dezember 2013)

Ja, ja, ihr Rowdys. Wir fahren momentan auch mehr Asphalt und Treppen und andere Schmankerln in der Stadt als irgend etwas anderes. Aber was ist das Ende vom Lied? Mein Scheich meinte im Skatepark, an dem wir vorbeikommen wenn wir Richtung Frankfurt fahren, gegen 21:00 Uhr die Halfpipe mitnehmen zu müssen. War ja so schön leer um die Uhrzeit und die Tage zuvor lief es auch wunderbar. Tja, es hatte bereits ein wenig angezogen, eine kleine Eisplatte in der Senke und schwupps, lag er auf der Nase, besser dem Knie. Das kühlt er jetzt seit Tagen und ich gebe die Krankenschwester. Man muss immer auf die Kerle aufpassen, die Eisplatte hätte Mann sehen können.


----------



## Martina H. (30. Dezember 2013)

Männer


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Dezember 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Männer



Allerdings!


----------



## contesssa (30. Dezember 2013)

Asphalt mag ich nicht, da kann man sich nicht dreckig machen...


----------



## lucie (30. Dezember 2013)

Schult aber ungemein die Fahrtechnik. So schön Rumspielen geht super auf Asphalt und in mehr oder weniger zivilisierten Wohngegenden. 
Da gibt es so schöne Stufen und Kanten und manchmal auch 'nen Snack, ääääh Snakebite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (30. Dezember 2013)

lucie schrieb:


> ...mehr oder weniger zivilisierten Wohngegenden....



Der Gag zum Jahresende


----------



## NiNaaa (2. Januar 2014)

Hey Mädels 

ich bin Nina und neu hier! Ich habe einen Youtube.Kanal! wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr mal vorbeischauen!
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmTrnaVggVwEpneyUKy0e9A

Außerdem war ich bei Larena und habe mit ihr ein bisschen gefilmt. Dazu gibt es auch ein Video.
Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr es euch ja mal anschauen^^ 






Über neue Abonnenten freue ich mich auch immer sehr ;D

Viele Grüße Ninaaa


----------



## NiNaaa (2. Januar 2014)

Heyy,

hier sind noch die links zu meinen anderen Videos! freue mich sehr über Verbesserungsvorschläge, likes, shares und neue abonnenten 






















Liebe grüße und viel Spaß beim anschauen


----------



## wildbiker (2. Januar 2014)

Noch so ein paar Videos... Und ich Fang damit wirklich auch noch an..... Echt super.

Sollte vlt. eines meiner RR gegen Trialbike tauschen.....

Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NiNaaa (2. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank  ja trial ist immer guuuut


----------



## mystik-1 (3. Januar 2014)

Ich überlege beim Zugucken schon, ob mein erste Hilfe Kasten noch vollständig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 08LanE (3. Januar 2014)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> Ich überlege beim Zugucken schon, ob mein erste Hilfe Kasten noch vollständig ist



Also..... So schlimm ist es dann doch nicht    
Wenn man Schienbeinschoner trägt....


----------



## scylla (3. Januar 2014)

super Radbeherrschung 
(ihr solltet auch mal mit Mountainbiken anfangen )


----------



## 08LanE (3. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> super Radbeherrschung
> (ihr solltet auch mal mit Mountainbiken anfangen )



Würde mich eigentlich auch mal reizen, aber dann eher in Richtung Downhill, normal Mountainbiken macht mir irgendwie keinen Spaß... :/
Meine Mutter hat auch schon versucht mich zu überreden, dass ich mal mit ihr fahre... vergeblich.


----------



## NiNaaa (3. Januar 2014)

Dankeschön!  mountainbike ist glaube ich nichts für mich... weiß auch nicht warum, aber ihc stelle es mir auch sehr interessant vor


----------



## Martina H. (3. Januar 2014)

... na, dann müssen wir mal Überzeugungsarbeit leisten


----------



## NiNaaa (3. Januar 2014)

haha  n versuch ists wert


----------



## wildbiker (3. Januar 2014)

NiNaaa schrieb:


> Dankeschön!  mountainbike ist glaube ich nichts für mich... weiß auch nicht warum, aber ihc stelle es mir auch sehr interessant vor



Mitm mtb kannste doch damit auch im Wald rumhüpfen. 

Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NiNaaa (3. Januar 2014)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Mitm mtb kannste doch damit auch im Wald rumhüpfen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk




jaa schon  aber ich glaube das ist um einiges gefährlicher wegen der geschwindigkeit


----------



## wildbiker (3. Januar 2014)

hm... ich dachte gerade an das Video hier...


----------



## 08LanE (3. Januar 2014)

Habe mir fest vorgenommen, am Sonntag das Mountainbiken nochmal auszuprobieren ;-)
Mal schauen. Noch bin ich auf der Seite des Laufens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudi_B (3. Januar 2014)

Hallo an die Trial- Mädels NiNaaa und 08LanE

Ihr seid ja wirklich unglaublich! Ihr scheint noch so jung zu sein. Wann habt Ihr angefangen und wie alt seid Ihr jetzt?

Seid Ihr Naturtalente? Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren ein bischen Trial geübt mit dem MTB (12" Rahmen und 26" Räder mit Stargabel und Starübersetzung). Leider kam ich über ein bestimmtes Niveau nie hinaus. Glücklicherweise kann ich dieses Niveau auch nach mehreren Jahren Pause immer noch wie früher (ist wohl wie beim Radfahren - das verlernt man nie ; ).
Ich scheitere aber absolut am Hop and Go - also quasi Eurer ausschließlichen Fortbewegung beim Trialen ; )

Ich bin nun 36 und ich glaube es nagt der Zahn der Zeit an mir, so zu mindest meine deprimierten Gedanken beim Anblick Eurer Fähigkeiten mit Eurem scheinbar sehr jungen Alter.
Ich spiele dennoch mit dem Gedanken, mir ein kleines Trialbike zu zu legen, in der Hoffnung ich könne dann alle Tricks schneller lernen. Ist dem wirklich so? Was könntet Ihr auf einem 26" Trialbike? Könntet Ihr damit alle Übungen, wie Ihr sie auch in Euren Videos vorgeführt habt?

Eure Meinung würde mich wirklich interessieren.

Viel Spaß und weiter so mit dem Trialen. Ihr seid echt cool!!!

Liebe Grüße Claudia


----------



## NiNaaa (3. Januar 2014)

Claudi_B schrieb:


> Hallo an die Trial- Mädels NiNaaa und 08LanE
> 
> Ihr seid ja wirklich unglaublich! Ihr scheint noch so jung zu sein. Wann habt Ihr angefangen und wie alt seid Ihr jetzt?
> 
> ...


Hallo Claudia,

wir sind beide 14 jahre alt und ich denke auch dass wir von natur aus begabt sind. dankeschön für die gute kritik 
Ich denke dass man sich ein trial bike immer anlegen kann und auch in den älteren jahren noch ein paar tricks lernen kann, jedoch ist es schwerer als wenn man jünger ist. Mit dem 26 komme ich auch ganz gut zurecht doch es ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftigt wenn man die ganze zeit mit einem 20 " buke fährt.


Liebe Grüße Nina


----------



## 08LanE (3. Januar 2014)

Hey Claudia, 
ja wie Nina schon gesagt hat, sind wir beide 14... und trialsüchtig 
Vielen Dank für den positiven Kommentar. 
Mein Bruder hat mich zum Trial gebracht, als ich 9 war, also bin ich jetzt schon fast 6 Jahre dabei. 
Das Alter spielt wirklich keine Rolle, man kann immer anfangen und es wird riesigen Spaß machen, wenn man die ersten Hürden überwunden hat.
26" bin ich bisher noch nicht länger gefahren, nur bei meinem Bruder mal ein wenig. 
Wenn man sonst nur 20" fährt ist das echt eine riesige Umstellung, aber es hat eben Vor- und Nachteile. 

Falls Du wirklich anfangen möchtest, beachte bitte:
Es könnte sein, dass Du und die Leute in Deiner Umgebung verrückt werden, wenn Du länger als eine Woche nicht trialen kannst... 
Wenn Du Tipps bei der Bikesuche brauchst, kannst Du Dich ja mal melden 

LG Larena


----------



## Principiante (5. Januar 2014)

Claudi_B schrieb:


> Ich bin nun 36 ....




Was heißt hier "_nun 36_" ???   Du Küken... 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Principiante (5. Januar 2014)

Und @
*NiNaaa* und
*08LanE* :

Wäre das nicht was für Euch?







und der hier:







LG, Principiante!

P.S.: Im ersten Film, cooles Bike...


----------



## HiFi XS (5. Januar 2014)

wildbiker schrieb:


> hm... ich dachte gerade an das Video hier...


Das Vid ist toll! Danke


----------



## NiNaaa (5. Januar 2014)

Hey Principiante,

ja die videos sind echt cool! Aber ich glaube ich bleibe beim trial sport!


----------



## 08LanE (5. Januar 2014)

@ Principiante 
Die Videos sind echt cool, die gehen auch immer im Trialforum rund. 
Bin heute das erste mal seid einem Jahr nochmal MTB gefahren. Wer weiß, vielleicht wird das ja noch interessanter, wenn ich öfter gefahren bin


----------



## dre (5. Januar 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Das Vid ist toll! Danke


Yep, super Filmchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (5. Januar 2014)

> Yep, super Filmchen


.

.. na, wieder aufgetaucht   - Dein Avatar strahlt ja so


----------



## dre (5. Januar 2014)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...Dein Avatar strahlt ja so



Die Geschichte zu meinem Avantar erzähle ich dir bei unseren nächsten Tour


----------



## sandee.d (5. Januar 2014)

na, das üben wir noch Mal - erster Versuch am Dirt.... man merkt doch ganz gut das die kondition nicht mehr vorhanden ist, wenn man in den wintermonaten nichts macht und auf parköffnungen "wartet"..


----------



## Sleyvas (11. Januar 2014)

Bisschen Langeweile beim Frühstück vor dem Fatbiketreffen 

Eine kleine Stadttreppchenserie. Leider sieht man nicht, wie toll die Treppe eigentlich ist, die macht mehrere Kurven und ist sogar recht lang.


----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> keine Bilder, aber ein Link:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=664880
> 
> falls jemand Lust hat, sonnige Bildchen von den Kanaren anzuschauen



Nachdem alle Bilder aussortiert und hochgeladen sind, pack ich hier auch nochmal ein paar rein. Eins pro Trail oder so ähnlich. Wer mehr sehen will, kann ja dem oben zitierten Link folgen.

Teneriffa:


----------



## Votec Tox (15. Januar 2014)

@scylla:
Klasse Bilder!  Das letzte Bild sieht wirklich sehr steil aus!
@sandee.d: 
Sehr schönes s/w Photo und coole Äktschn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2014)

La Palma:




























Foto © Prof.Dr.YoMan



Foto © Prof.Dr.YoMan


----------



## Mausoline (15. Januar 2014)

Ich hab den LInk schon durchgeschmökert, aber ich hoffe, dass ich mal etwas mehr Zeit habe um alles nochmal intensiver zu gucken.
 supi supi und ein bißle Neid

manche Stellen sehn so aus, als ob man die auch fahren könnte


----------



## Ptech (16. Januar 2014)

@scylla: Hab mich nun eigens für ein einziges Wort registriert: RESPEKT!!!!!


----------



## mäxx__ (16. Januar 2014)

...und NEID!


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Januar 2014)

Ich liebe die Bilder! Traum. Die bunten klamotten + helm kommen ganz gut im bild.


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Januar 2014)

Einfach nur  und .


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Januar 2014)

Einfach nur  und .

Zu ungeduldig.


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> manche Stellen sehn so aus, als ob man die auch fahren könnte



Alles ist fahrbar. Irgendwie. Von irgendwem.
Das Spannende dabei ist doch, rauszufinden, wie "irgendwie" geht und zu versuchen, "irgendwer" zu werden 

Danke @ Alle für's "mögen"


----------



## Mausoline (16. Januar 2014)

wenn ich 20 Jährle jünger wär, wärs halt noch ein klein bißle einfacher,
aber spannend bleibts auf alle Fälle


----------



## Gnu79 (22. Januar 2014)

Hallo

Ich komm aus der Schweiz also ursprünglich vor 13 Jahren aus Norddeutschland  ich habe letztes Jahr angefangen zu biken vorher auf dem Rennvelo 

Hier ein paar Bilder von letztes Jahr

Wer ist denn von Euch hier alles aus der Schweiz?

Liebe Grüsse Meike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (22. Januar 2014)

Gnu79 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn von Euch hier alles aus der Schweiz?
> 
> Liebe Grüsse Meike


 
Ich . Tolle Fotos! Und du fährst wirklich erst seit einem Jahr???


----------



## Gnu79 (22. Januar 2014)

Ja seit letzten Juni, da waren wir in Livigno, Davos, Serfaus und sonst Lenzerheide.  Und du? Wie lange fährst Du und wo kommst du her? Ich wohne in Siebnen SZ


----------



## Chrige (22. Januar 2014)

Gnu79 schrieb:


> Ja seit letzten Juni, da waren wir in Livigno, Davos, Serfaus und sonst Lenzerheide.  Und du? Wie lange fährst Du und wo kommst du her? Ich wohne in Siebnen SZ


Fahre seit 5 Jahren, eher Trailtouren, auch lieber abwärts aber wohl mit etwas weniger Risiko wie du (habe soeben deine anderen Fotos angeschaut). Ich wohne in Steinhausen ZG, also einen Katzensprung entfernt. Können gerne auch mal etwas abmachen.


----------



## sandee.d (23. Januar 2014)

Gnu79 schrieb:


> Ja seit letzten Juni, da waren wir in Livigno, Davos, Serfaus und sonst Lenzerheide.  Und du? Wie lange fährst Du und wo kommst du her? Ich wohne in Siebnen SZ


fahre auch seid letztem jahr und serfaus, davos, livigno stand auch auf meiner liste  livigno finde ich einfach nur geil!


----------



## mäxx__ (24. Januar 2014)

Gnu79 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich komm aus der Schweiz also ursprünglich vor 13 Jahren aus Norddeutschland  ich _*habe*_ letztes Jahr angefangen_*,*_ zu biken vorher auf dem Rennvelo
> 
> ...



"Klugschaizzmodus an" musste ich ändern, kann leider nicht anders "Kludschaizzmodus aus"

Du machst auch ohne Helm und Goggle eine gute Figur!!


----------



## Gnu79 (24. Januar 2014)

mäxx__ schrieb:


> "Klugschaizzmodus an" musste ich ändern, kann leider nicht anders "Kludschaizzmodus aus"



 ja danke  aber ich hab pink gewählt anstatt rot


----------



## 08LanE (25. Januar 2014)

@scylla  WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWW!!!!!! Das sind richtig richtig geile Bilder!! :O

Habe hier auch noch etwas Trialtechnisches 




Hoffe es gefällt!


----------



## Mausoline (25. Januar 2014)

Oooh Wow..........ohne Worte 	Chapeau


----------



## Gnu79 (25. Januar 2014)

08LanE schrieb:


> Habe hier auch noch etwas Trialtechnisches
> Hoffe es gefällt!




Wow RESPEKT!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (25. Januar 2014)

@08LanE  grossartig - anschauen macht auch richtig Spaß


----------



## 08LanE (26. Januar 2014)

Dankeschön


----------



## Sleyvas (27. Januar 2014)

Schneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
Ich weiß nur noch nicht so recht, ob ich ihn mögen oder hassen soll...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Januar 2014)

Ihr habt ja fast mehr von dem weißen Zeug wie wir!


----------



## Sleyvas (27. Januar 2014)

Und das war noch nichtmal ganz oben  da gehen nochmal gut 200Hm mehr.
Den Puderzucker auf unserem Feldberg/Altkönig kann man schon von weitem sehen. Mal gucken, wie lange der Schnee uns erhalten bleibt, bevor einfach alles wieder in noch mehr Pampe wegschwimmt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Januar 2014)

Ein Kumpel war mit Freunden am Samstag aufm Feldi und dem Alten radfahren. Weniger Puderzucker, mehr Schnee satt. Die Trailabfahrten waren aber wohl äußerst schlammig, so dass sie die Bikes anschließend im Urselbach mit den Trinkflaschen notdürftig abduschen mussten. Und der Reichenbachtrail hat seinem Namen alle Ehre gemacht: ...bach... Ich habs mir geklemmt. Schnee ist ja schön, aber der Siff im Wald geht mir gehörig auf den Zeiger. Den hab ich jeden Tag an dem ich mit dem Bike zum Dienst fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (27. Januar 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel war mit Freunden am Samstag aufm *Feldi*...



Auf'm Feldi? Das wüßte ich aber. Auf mir fährt keiner Ratt! Niemals nicht!!!


----------



## elenaaa (30. Januar 2014)

Ich fahre seit genau 1 Monat MTB und bin echt neugierig, was mich noch erwartet im Sommer. Macht echt Spaß, sich so elegant fit zu halten.


----------



## Sleyvas (31. Januar 2014)

Da es draußen die meiste Zeit trüb, grau, kalt, matschig und eklig ist und sich die Laune dem irgendwie anpasst, hier ein wenig kurzweilige Erheiterung des Gemüts auf meine Kosten


----------



## Gnu79 (31. Januar 2014)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Da es draußen die meiste Zeit trüb, grau, kalt, matschig und eklig ist und sich die Laune dem irgendwie anpasst, hier ein wenig kurzweilige Erheiterung des Gemüts auf meine Kosten




Hahaha  Fallsucht?


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2014)

genau das richtige für verdammte freitage mit sonnenschein außerhalb des bürofensters


----------



## Lahmschnecke (31. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> genau das richtige für verdammte freitage mit sonnenschein außerhalb des bürofensters


 
Sonne???? Wo!? Was ist das??? Hier ist seit Tagen alles einheitsgrau.


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Sonne???? Wo!? Was ist das??? Hier ist seit Tagen alles einheitsgrau.



wenn ich sie dir schicken könnte, würde ich das machen. mir taugt sie gerade nur dafür, mich zu frustrieren, weil ich genau weiß, dass sie wieder weg sein wird, wenn ich nach hause und aufs rad komme.


----------



## Gnu79 (31. Januar 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Sonne???? Wo!? Was ist das??? Hier ist seit Tagen alles einheitsgrau.



bei uns scheint die Sonne mit blauem Himmel


----------



## Lahmschnecke (31. Januar 2014)

Gnu79 schrieb:


> bei uns scheint die Sonne mit blauem Himmel


 
Du bist aus der Schweiz, wenn ich mich recht erinnere??


----------



## Lahmschnecke (31. Januar 2014)

OK, zurück zum Thema: Danke Sleyvas, für die Erheiterung und das Filmchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (31. Januar 2014)

- das kommt mir dunkel bekannt vor.

Vor allen Dingen das Umsehen nach der Wurzel, die doch eben noch viel grösser war - ich schwör Dir: die bewegen sich, wachsen (natürlich nur vor Dir) plötzlich und schrumpfen dann wieder. Und das Tolle ist: keiner glaubt Dir, nur Du kannst das sehen (mal abgesehen von den Schupsezwergen die drauf sitzen und nur darauf warten, dass Du vorbeikommst)

Danke


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2014)

und während dieser erkenntnis guckt man dann wie dein avatar? 

scnr


----------



## Sleyvas (31. Januar 2014)

Martina H. schrieb:


> - das kommt mir dunkel bekannt vor.
> 
> Vor allen Dingen das Umsehen nach der Wurzel, die doch eben noch viel grösser war - ich schwör Dir: die bewegen sich, wachsen (natürlich nur vor Dir) plötzlich und schrumpfen dann wieder. Und das Tolle ist: keiner glaubt Dir, nur Du kannst das sehen (mal abgesehen von den Schupsezwergen die drauf sitzen und nur darauf warten, dass Du vorbeikommst)
> 
> Danke


 
Gerne  
Genau das! Mein Kameramann meint immer nur "Welche Wurzel? Da war doch nix...." und für mich wächst da ein glitschig dreinschauendes Holzungetüm aus dem Boden, das mich ärgern will. Besonders in Fahrtrichtung finde ich die Teile mit traumwandlerischer Sicherheit und wenn ich sie mit dem VR oder HR aus dem Laub ausgraben muss  Zu allem Überfluss merke ich mir jedes mickrige Ding, das mich mal geschubst hat.

Mal sehen, was 2014 so bringt. Das muntere Materialsammeln hat jedenfalls schon begonnen.


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2014)

zum Thema "Fails" hab ich auch noch was lustiges, leider nur im Standbild-Format.



Das waren bestimmt die "Guck-mal-die-will-nur-für-die-Kamera-ein-Hinterrad-in-der-Luft-Poserfoto-fabrizieren"-Rachezwerge, die mein Vorderrad weggeschubst haben.
Merke: Fahren ist manchmal doch weniger peinlich als Posen


----------



## murmel04 (31. Januar 2014)

Kann mich dunkel an die Sonne erinnern, war zumindest am Anfang der Woche mal da.

Und pünktlich zum WE dicke Wolken und Regen angekündigt, wie mich das langsam ank...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (31. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Das waren bestimmt die "Guck-mal-die-will-nur-für-die-Kamera-ein-Hinterrad-in-der-Luft-Poserfoto-fabrizieren"-Rachezwerge, die mein Vorderrad weggeschubst haben.
> Merke: Fahren ist manchmal doch weniger peinlich als Posen


Hätte ich nicht gedacht dass auch mal eine scylla stürzt ;-)


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2014)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Hätte ich nicht gedacht dass auch mal eine scylla stürzt ;-)



dann ist ja gut dass es nur ein Bocksprung mit Landung auf den Füßen war 

vor zwei Jahren war das noch ein bisserl gakliger mit dem Rad verlassen... Tendenz ok, nur übern Lenker hat's nimmer gereicht, und der Kameramann hatte auch noch nicht genug Routine im scharfe Fail-Bilder schießen


----------



## Martina H. (31. Januar 2014)

> und während dieser erkenntnis guckt man dann wie dein avatar?



Röööchtiiiick  - und Du solltest die Blicke der Schupsezwerge sehen, wenn ich die so anstarre - damit vertreibe ich die 

PS: Was heißt scnr - bin was Abkürzungen angeht nicht unbedingt auf dem Laufenden


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2014)

_"sorry, could not resist"_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (31. Januar 2014)

Dfü


(Danke für's übersetzen  )


----------



## dre (31. Januar 2014)

@Sleyvas :

definitiv Video der Woche. Vielen Dank für die heiteren Momente.


----------



## Silvermoon (31. Januar 2014)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Da es draußen die meiste Zeit trüb, grau, kalt, matschig und eklig ist und sich die Laune dem irgendwie anpasst, hier ein wenig kurzweilige Erheiterung des Gemüts auf meine Kosten



@ Sleyvas:* You made my day!!!! *
ich finds einfach nur saugut   
Da sind die Tücken des Bikens sehr schön in einem Filmchen vereint.... und manchmal bin ich froh, dass es noch andere mit dem Hang zur Bodenprobeentnahme gibt


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Januar 2014)

@Sleyvas : Klasse Filmchen. Und irgendwie kommen mir die Trails bekannt vor. Ich habe so das dumpfe Gefühl, dass ich die schon öfter unter den Rädern hatte.


----------



## jboe (2. Februar 2014)

Das tat gut! Vielen Dank für das tolle Video!


----------



## Martina H. (4. Februar 2014)

Nachwuchs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. Februar 2014)

Uih... das is ja noch ganz klein  
Cool, berichte auf jeden Fall von deinen Erfahrungen!


----------



## Martina H. (5. Februar 2014)

...nur, damit es keine Verwechslungen gibt: nicht meins 

lucie hat lange gesucht, war sozusagen eine schwierige Geburt  - 

Ja, ist noch ganz klein, bleibt auch so und macht ihr nach dem ersten Proberollen richtig Spass 

Weitere Fragen zum Rad beantwortet sie dann selber


----------



## scylla (5. Februar 2014)

ich dachte, euer keller sei voll? 
glückwunsch zu dem kleinen grünen gnom


----------



## HiFi XS (5. Februar 2014)

Hübsche Farbe! Was sind das für Reifen, @lucie


----------



## lucie (5. Februar 2014)

@HiFi XS
Es sind sackschwere Schwalbe Crazy Bob in 24", die zu gegebener Zeit gegen leichtere Reifen getauscht werden.

@scylla 
Jo, der Keller platzt aus allen Nähten, aber eins geht noch, oder Martina?


----------



## Martina H. (5. Februar 2014)

... wenn das so weitergeht, müssen wir bald in den Keller ziehen und die Bikes in die Wohnung 

Wobei: bei dem momentanen Ungleichgewicht müsste ich mir noch was (ausgleichendes) einfallen lassen 

...und Danke an scylla: jetzt haben wir endlich einen Namen für "es"


----------



## scylla (5. Februar 2014)

so ein dickes vielleicht?


----------



## dre (5. Februar 2014)

... bitte unbedingt beachten: es passt immer ein Bike mehr in einen Keller, als man / frau gerade hat (...eigene Erfahrung).

Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs.


----------



## Baxter75 (5. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> La Palma:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Respekt  Sehr schöne Bilder/Landschaft/Trails


----------



## lucie (6. Februar 2014)

So, nun muß sich der Gnom erst einmal an seine neue Familie gewöhnen. Er ist noch etwas zurückhaltend und
störrisch - liegt wohl aber eher an meinem fehlenden Einfühlungsvermögen und Fahrkönnen.

Aber wir werden uns schon irgendwie zusammenraufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Februar 2014)

Mangelndes Fahrkönnen?!

Ja nee, is klar! Das sieht man.


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> So, nun muß sich der Gnom erst einmal an seine neue Familie gewöhnen. Er ist noch etwas zurückhaltend und
> störrisch - liegt wohl aber eher an meinem fehlenden Einfühlungsvermögen und Fahrkönnen.



nanana, nu mal nicht so Tiefstapeln


----------



## lucie (8. Februar 2014)

Ich stapele so tief, da meine Fahrkünste für ein Street-Trial-Bike wirklich eher dürftig sind. Muß erst einmal sehen, was ich damit alles so zustande bekomme und vor allem mir zutraue...


----------



## Votec Tox (8. Februar 2014)

Klasse Bilder 
Da kann man nur wiederholen:


scylla schrieb:


> nanana, nu mal nicht so Tiefstapeln


----------



## Martina H. (8. Februar 2014)

@dre : Du kennst unseren Keller nicht  - wäre schon schön, wenn Deine Weisheit stimmen würde


----------



## NiNaaa (8. Februar 2014)

Hey Girls 

hier habe ich noch ein neues Video von mir  Hoffe es gefällt Euch.

Ich freue mich über likes, shares, kommentare und kritiken.

LG Nina


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Februar 2014)

Ach so wird Tischtennis gespielt  Grandios.  Ich freue mich auf eure Clips. Mir hat die 'Steinarbeit' Zeitlupe am besten gefallen.  Da siehst du welche Kraft und athletische Leistung dahinter  steckt.


----------



## 4mate (8. Februar 2014)

Nicht auch für Mädels?


----------



## Baxter75 (8. Februar 2014)

@*NiNaaa*

Respekt   weiß wie anstrengend das is bzw sein kann ,hab so etwas vor ca 24jahren auch mal gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Februar 2014)

Grandios!  Das einzige was ich hinbekomme ist die Treppe runter. Fahrend wohlgemerkt, nicht hüpfend.
Und meine Knie schreien alleine beim Zusehen aua!


----------



## scylla (8. Februar 2014)

@NiNaaa ganz große klasse


----------



## NiNaaa (9. Februar 2014)

Danke euch allen!


----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2014)

Mal wieder ein paar Tourenradel-Bilder mit lustigen Felsen:


----------



## Sleyvas (10. Februar 2014)

@NiNaaa Wahnsinn. Und das sieht alles so unverschämt locker aus!

Hab auch wieder was vom WE.
Natürlich sieht man wieder nicht ansatzweise, wie steil und rutschig es war. Ebenso wenig, dass man unten tendenziell auf einen der nicht allzu großzügig auseinanderstehenden Bäume rutschen könnte 





Und hier noch eine schöne Momentaufnahme, die hübsch das Gesetz der Massenträgheit zeigt *hüstel* Da hat hinten ne Wurzel etwas rumgeschoben...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. Februar 2014)

Scylla und Sleyvas - schöne Bilder, Ihr macht beide ne gute Figur auf dem Bike ! War es arg matschig und rutschig??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> War es arg matschig und rutschig??



Antwort für den Pfälzerwald: der Boden ist derzeit erschreckend übersättigt mit Wasser (für Pfälzer Verhältnisse). Runter war's ok, man kann halt nicht voll fahren. Rauf war dafür öfter mal schieben angesagt, weil ein abgefahrener "Sommerreifen" hinten drauf momentan doch keine so tolle Idee ist.
Im Taunus bei Sleyvas dürfte es derzeit eher noch übler sein.


----------



## Baxter75 (10. Februar 2014)

@scylla und  *Sleyvas*
muss auch sagen sehr schöne Fotos ...es gibt einfach viel zu wenige von eurer Sorte die sich in so einem Gelände bewegen ,,ich finds einfach klasse


----------



## 4mate (10. Februar 2014)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> ...es gibt einfach viel zu wenige von eurer Sorte die sich in
> so einem Gelände bewegen  *und dabei fotografiert werden*


...so stimmts.


(Erst vertippt und es stand *forografiert *da - was auch passen würde: Fürs Forum fotografiert! )


----------



## Sleyvas (10. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Im Taunus bei Sleyvas dürfte es derzeit eher noch übler sein.



Leider ja. Nach Wiesbaden rüber waren alle Trails wieder pampig ohne Ende und eklig glitschig. Nach der Tour mussten sowohl Mensch als auch Material erstmal ausgiebig dem Gartenschlauch zum Opfer fallen. In der Fußgängerzone haben wir uns schon lauter Kommentare ob der eingeschlammten Optik gefangen


----------



## Mausoline (10. Februar 2014)

@scylla 
du in pink, seh ich richtig  passt aber gut zwischen die Felsen


----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @scylla
> du in pink, seh ich richtig  passt aber gut zwischen die Felsen



Solange es in meiner Größe im Schlussverkauf fast nur gräßliche Farben gibt, und die Bekleidungsindustrie es generell nicht zu schaffen scheint, Damenklamotten in vernünftigen Farben zu produzieren, hab ich jegliches Mitleid verloren. Nur wegen der Farbe das doppelte auszugeben oder unpassend geschnittene Herrenklamotten zu tragen seh ich jedenfalls nicht ein. Ich guck ja beim Fahren eh selten an mir runter, könnte höchstens passieren, dass die Rehe blind werden oder mein Mann wegen optischer Grausamkeit die Ehe annullieren lässt


----------



## HiFi XS (10. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Solange es in meiner Größe im Schlussverkauf fast nur gräßliche Farben gibt, und die Bekleidungsindustrie es generell nicht zu schaffen scheint, Damenklamotten in vernünftigen Farben zu produzieren, hab ich jegliches Mitleid verloren. *Nur wegen der Farbe das doppelte auszugeben oder unpassend geschnittene Herrenklamotten zu tragen seh ich jedenfalls nicht ein.* Ich guck ja beim Fahren eh selten an mir runter, könnte höchstens passieren, dass die Rehe blind werden oder mein Mann wegen optischer Grausamkeit die Ehe annullieren lässt



Sehe ich auch so - dann trag ich auch eben Pink.....ist eh im Strassenverkehr hier sehr SICHTBAR 

Schöne Fotos @scylla und @Slyvas - so lange ihr in solchen schönen gegenden fahren, seid ihr verpflichtet fotos zu machen und hier zu posten


----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. Februar 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @scylla
> du in pink, seh ich richtig  passt aber gut zwischen die Felsen


 
Mausoline, das wäre ne Farbe für Dich  ! Aber mir fiel die Hose auch gleich auf, finde sie aber gut! Schöner Kontrast zum braungrauen Wald/Felsen, für´s Photoshooting ist die Hose bestens geeignet .


----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Mausoline, das wäre ne Farbe für Dich  ! Aber mir fiel die Hose auch gleich auf, finde sie aber gut! Schöner Kontrast zum braungrauen Wald/Felsen, für´s Photoshooting ist die Hose bestens geeignet .



Die ist auch (bis auf die Farbe) beim Tragen richtig gut . Ist ne Vaude Quimsa.
Hatte erst die Männervariante in orange bestellt, nur wollte mir die leider nicht richtig passen, daher gab's dann halt doch zähneknirschend pink mit perfektem Schnitt.


----------



## mueslimann (10. Februar 2014)

Habe das Bild gesehen, das Thema hier gefunden und dachte mir eigentlich gerade: "coole Farbe"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2014)

mir scheint, Männer mögen die Farbe fast lieber


----------



## Sleyvas (10. Februar 2014)

Das sieht ziemlich eklig steil aus


----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2014)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Das sieht ziemlich eklig steil aus



das ist die flache Einrollpassage 

Zur Belohnung gibt's danach auch ein Treppchen


----------



## Sleyvas (10. Februar 2014)

Mir schwant schon Übles...Treppchen ist wieder toll. Wobei die beidseitigen Geländer noch geringfügig spaßtrübend aussehen. Irgendwas findet man ja immer  Grundsätzlich aber ein nettes Fleckchen!


----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2014)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Mir schwant schon Übles...Treppchen ist wieder toll. Wobei die beidseitigen Geländer noch geringfügig spaßtrübend aussehen. Irgendwas findet man ja immer  Grundsätzlich aber ein nettes Fleckchen!



*mimimi*
und hinterher fährst du mal wieder runter als ob's dein Hometrail wäre  sieht von oben eh total lässig aus.

Das Geländer ist auch net so wild, das ist ewig breit, kommt nur durch die seitliche Perspektive schmäler rüber.


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Februar 2014)

So ewig breit siehts nicht aus 
Klasse Bilder von Euch und ein beeindruckender Trialfilm 
Ich finde es toll, daß Ihr Eure Ausfahrten/Seesions so schön dokumentiert - und ja,  bunte Klamotten kommen auf Photos vom Biken oder auch vom Skifahren einfach besser raus!


----------



## Mausoline (10. Februar 2014)

Die Hosenfarbe find ich noch besser 
und was mir grad beim Skifahren aufgefallen ist, die Frauen tragen überwiegend rote Jacke und schwarze Hose...wie langweilig 

..... und weiter so mit euren tollen Fotos, Videos und Fahrkünsten

@scylla - wolfsburg?


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Die ist auch (bis auf die Farbe) beim Tragen richtig gut . Ist ne Vaude Quimsa.
> Hatte erst die Männervariante in orange bestellt, nur wollte mir die leider nicht richtig passen, daher gab's dann halt doch zähneknirschend pink mit perfektem Schnitt.


 Tja, dto. Überall nur in Pink zu bekommen. Hab mir dann auch gedacht, Augen zu und durch. Was solls, wenn der Preis stimmt. Wenn man schon mal was in XS bekommt muss man zuschlagen. Leider am Hintern zu weit, aber ich bin ja schon froh wenn Taille und Länge einigermaßen passen.


----------



## Baxter75 (10. Februar 2014)

pink is doch ne schicke farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @scylla - wolfsburg?



neee, ganz langweilig am hügel hinterm haus im odenwald


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. Februar 2014)

also ich finde die Qimsa sieht auf den Fotos super aus, die Farbe besser als ich sie in Erinngerung habe 
Ich muss mal zusehen dass mich mal jemand mit der orangenen Qimsa fotografiert 
Ich muss _überhaupt_ mal wieder aufs Bike steigen, das ist in der letzten Zeit aus div. Gründen einfach zu kurz gekommen


----------



## lucie (10. Februar 2014)

Qimsa in Orange...


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Februar 2014)

Ja, ja, mach uns nur eine lange Nase!


----------



## murmel04 (11. Februar 2014)

ich hab sie im normalen grau, aber die Jacke ist auch in dem farbton.

Die Qusima ist aber eine klasse Hose. Wassertest am Sonntag hat sie bestanden.


----------



## dre (11. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> neee, ganz langweilig am hügel hinterm haus im odenwald



Langweiliger als WOB geht nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (17. Februar 2014)

Vom gestrigen Technikkurs, Kurven fahren im steilen Hang. (Noch) kein offizieller Anbieter, war aber hilfreicher für mich als meine bisher gebuchten Kurse sonstwo. Zudem kinnladenrunterklappend, dem werten Herrn bei seinem einrädrigen Gehüpfe nur zuzusehen 

(man ignoriere bitte den Handschuhzipfel oben rechts )


----------



## scylla (18. Februar 2014)

Noch mehr lustige Felsen gucken. Schöne Ecke


----------



## Lahmschnecke (18. Februar 2014)

Schöne Felsen, Scylla - Du machst wie immer eine gute Figur . Und pink scheint langsam Deine Lieblingsfarbe zu werden !


----------



## scylla (18. Februar 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Schöne Felsen, Scylla - Du machst wie immer eine gute Figur . Und pink scheint langsam Deine Lieblingsfarbe zu werden !



Seit dem Winterschlussverkauf definitiv. Will keiner haben, daher gibt's das Zeugs grad hinterhergeschmissen... und dann sogar noch in guter Qualität und der richtigen Größe


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Februar 2014)

Wollte grad fragen, wo bleibt die passende pinkfarbene Hose? 

Macht dir nichts daraus, mein Winterkombi besteht aus feuerorangenen Jacke und schreilila Hose. 

Und Bilder wie immer ein Traum!

Lenka K.


----------



## Ptech (18. Februar 2014)

@scylla: Von dem letzten Bild würde ich zu gern ein Video sehen! Bist Du da durchgekommen?? Ich würd da entweder aufsitzen oder danach nicht ums Eck kommen...!


----------



## scylla (18. Februar 2014)

Ptech schrieb:


> @scylla: Von dem letzten Bild würde ich zu gern ein Video sehen! Bist Du da durchgekommen?? Ich würd da entweder aufsitzen oder danach nicht ums Eck kommen...!



sooo hoch war die Stufe auch nicht, Aufsetzen war kein Thema. Bei meinem BFe muss ich mir darüber sowieso erst bei mehr als laufradgroßen Stufen oder bei hochstehendem Kram Gedanken machen.
Wenn du bei meinem Hinterrad durch die Speichen guckst siehst du, wo der Trail (=Steintreppe) herkommt (90° abgewinkelt zu meiner Position). Da wo ich steh geht's einmal um's Eck, und in Richtung von meinem Vorderrad geht's weiter. War ne Versetz-Aufgabe, anderenfalls hätte man mit stark eingeschlagenem Vorderrad relativ steil über eine nasse glitschige Stufe gemusst. Das Bild ist nach dem Versetzen, sprich ich steh schon in Richtung der Ausfahrt und musste ab da nur noch runterrollen.


----------



## Ptech (18. Februar 2014)

Ah okay, dachte es geht fast 90 Grad rechts weiter und der Baum steht fast vor dem Vorderrad! Weil drop und sofort 90 Grad versetzen, das wär mir nicht mal in der Theorie klar gewesen (auf so engem Raum)! Hohes Tretlager ist da schon was wert !


----------



## Mausoline (18. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Seit dem Winterschlussverkauf definitiv. Will keiner haben, daher gibt's das Zeugs grad hinterhergeschmissen... und dann sogar noch in guter Qualität und der richtigen Größe



Na da muss ich nochmal einkaufen gehn 

In welcher Ecke seid ihr gewesen? bißle südlicher?

Ziemlich glitschig siehts auch aus, aber tolle Bilder  wie immer


----------



## Votec Tox (18. Februar 2014)

@ Scylla: Klasse Bilder und merci für die anschauliche Erklärung des zweiten Bildes.
Ist der Mitfahrer mit dem Red Bull Helm ein Motorradtrialer? (Frage nur wegen seiner Hebo-Trialhose ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. Februar 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ist der Mitfahrer mit dem Red Bull Helm ein Motorradtrialer? (Frage nur wegen seiner Hebo-Trialhose ;-)






 

noch Fragen?


----------



## Votec Tox (18. Februar 2014)

Nö


----------



## HiFi XS (20. Februar 2014)

Wowza!


----------



## lucie (20. Februar 2014)

Naja, es wird schon...


...irgendwie, irgendwann...


----------



## Principiante (21. Februar 2014)

Super lucie!!!!
Und die Felsen von scylla find ich auch stark! Tolle Bilder!


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Februar 2014)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen! Beides Top!


----------



## HiFi XS (21. Februar 2014)

@lucie  Ja!   ein Baustein! Super - und es freut mich zu sehen, dass man nicht Teenager sein muss, um so was auf die Reihe zu kriegen!


----------



## lucie (21. Februar 2014)

Danke! 

Aber es dauert alles etwas länger - egal, es macht einfach Spaß.


----------



## scylla (22. Februar 2014)

heute war tote Hose an der Kalmithütte (haben alle die Ralley geguckt), so konnte man mal entspannt im Regen (schon wieder  ) Treppchen fahren…

















PS: ja, ich weiß, meine Weste ist pink und meine Hose lila. Leider geil (also Qualität/Preis, nicht die Farbe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (22. Februar 2014)

.....und Helm und Schoner leuchtend grün 

Chapeau  die Treppen, klasse


----------



## Sleyvas (23. Februar 2014)

Ich hab auch wieder eine kleine Bilderserie von Samstag. Die Stelle war Herbst 2013 noch indiskutabel, Samstag klappte es mit viel Überwindung am Ende doch (hatte Schiss, daher der Popo weiter hinten als nötig 





















Hier gibt's das Ganze auch noch in bewegten Bildern:


----------



## dre (23. Februar 2014)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> ...



... was´n das´n für´n Reifen, am´n VR?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (23. Februar 2014)

Sleyvas - tolle Serie, machst ne gute Figur


----------



## NiBi8519 (23. Februar 2014)

So war heute auch mal wieder on Tour- Schöne Bilder von Euch. Da ich meist alleine fahre ist das mit den Bildern leider immer so eine Sache :/
Schönen Abend Euch





Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleyvas (23. Februar 2014)

...Doppelpost...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (23. Februar 2014)

dre schrieb:


> ... was´n das´n für´n Reifen, am´n VR?



Ich fahre derzeit vorn nen Baron 2.5 und hinten den kleinen Bruder spazieren.

Thx


----------



## scylla (23. Februar 2014)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Ich hab auch wieder eine kleine Bilderserie von Samstag. Die Stelle war Herbst 2013 noch indiskutabel, Samstag klappte es mit viel Überwindung am Ende doch (hatte Schiss, daher der Popo weiter hinten als nötig



schaut gut aus 
(Wo der Popo hängt, ist doch erst mal wurscht, Hauptsache gefahren. Die Schönheit kommt dann von ganz allein)


----------



## scylla (23. Februar 2014)

Bad Kreuznach


----------



## Mausoline (24. Februar 2014)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Ich hab auch wieder eine kleine Bilderserie von Samstag. Die Stelle war Herbst 2013 noch indiskutabel, Samstag klappte es mit viel Überwindung am Ende doch (hatte Schiss, daher der Popo weiter hinten als nötig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das war aber auch nicht unrutschig


----------



## Principiante (2. März 2014)

...froonium und ich gestern in den Müggelbergen.
Super Wetter!


----------



## HiFi XS (2. März 2014)

Principiante schrieb:


> ...froonium und ich gestern in den Müggelbergen.
> Super Wetter!


 yeah!


----------



## NiNaaa (4. März 2014)

Hey Mädels,

hier ist ein neues video von romina und mir! Wir hoffen es gefällt ech und freuen uns über likes, shares, comments und natürlich neue abonnenten!
Viel spaß beim anschauen!

LG Romina und Nina


----------



## Principiante (5. März 2014)

Super Video, Ihr werdet immer besser! 
Hut ab!


hier ein kleiner Abschnitt von meinem neuen Trail.


LG, Principiante!


----------



## Votec Tox (5. März 2014)

Trockene Trails  Neeiid!


----------



## mäxx__ (6. März 2014)

Lässige Heimatrunde in Oberbayern bei 16°c mit der ganzen Familie
Mom on tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. März 2014)

Wo war das denn?


----------



## mäxx__ (6. März 2014)

Landkreis Mühldorf am Inn - genauer die Innleit`n zwischen Kraiburg und Mühldorf.
Kennst des?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. März 2014)

Schaut hübsch aus könnt man sich mal überlegen ;-) wohne zwar im LK Erding aber sagt mir nix...


----------



## HiFi XS (9. März 2014)

NiNaaa schrieb:


> Hey Mädels,
> 
> hier ist ein neues video von romina und mir! Wir hoffen es gefällt ech und freuen uns über likes, shares, comments und natürlich neue abonnenten!
> Viel spaß beim anschauen!
> ...



SUPER! Mir gefällt wie zwischendurch eine tiefe Kameraperspektiv gewählt wurde. Das sieht anders aus. Mir hat auch diese Wasserspieglungen gut gefallen.  Ihr seid der Wahnsinn   Mach immer schon weiter


----------



## jboe (9. März 2014)

Nach  3 Monaten nur komisch anschauen und klingeln, heute endlich der Tag der ersten Ausfahrt. Wir sind wohl die stolzesten Eltern der Welt in dem Moment gewesen. Nach nur einer halben Stunde konnte sie Kurven fahren, alleine aufsteigen, rückwärts fahren/ rollen uuuuuuunnnnd das Vorderrad anheben. 
An einer Stufe hat sie sich auch probiert, allerdings sind die Beine noch viel zu kurz und so gab es ne Landung. Sie hat es aber gut weggesteckt und ist gleich wieder aufgestiegen.. So habe ich mir das immer gewünscht... 
Die Beine sind allerdings noch etwas zu kurz und an dem Sattel musste mein Mann nochmal rumtüfteln, damit er weiter runter kommt.

Ein toller Tag!


----------



## Martina H. (10. März 2014)

> Wir sind wohl die stolzesten Eltern der Welt in dem Moment gewesen.



... das Gefühl kenne ich


----------



## scylla (10. März 2014)

jboe schrieb:


> Ein toller Tag!



Cool 
Früh übt sich ...

Wir hatten auch mal wieder zwei tolle Tage am Wochenende!
Zutaten: ein paar Leute, die noch mehr spinnen als man selbst, ein paar Steine, ein bisschen Sonne...
Das Leben kann so einfach sein 





Arme nicht lang genug?





Pics by @Der Kokopelli









*Mimimi*




irgendwie wollen die Arme nicht mehr wachsen 

Pics by @h4wk

Nein, das ist nicht immer derselbe Stein, die sehen sich nur ähnlich


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. März 2014)

Ich fass es nicht, ihr wart schon kurzärmlig unterwegs?   Bei uns ging ein scheußlicher kalter Wind, da war eine Jacke echt unabdingbar. Wir sind nachmittags zum Kaffee nicht mal draußen gesessen, weil es uns sonst weggeweht hätte. Dafür konnten wir draußen frühstücken, da war´s noch windstill. 

Echt mal wieder tolle Bilder von Scylla! Und an Zuschauern hat´s ja auch nicht gemangelt, wie man sieht.


----------



## murmel04 (10. März 2014)

Jawohl auch hier ganz locker kurze Ärmel und max 3/4 Hose .

Wobei auch einige noch mit dicker Daunenjacke unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. März 2014)

Bei uns war's fast schon sommerlich warm und beinahe windstill. Wir sind auch zum Mittagessen draußen in der Sonne gesessen


----------



## Martina H. (10. März 2014)

... bist Du gerade in der pinken Phase?  , oder: was ist mit dem Fatty passiert


----------



## scylla (10. März 2014)

so ungefähr 

Hello Kitty kam bei den Zuschauern echt gut an


----------



## Mausoline (10. März 2014)

Pink Pink Pink  ich bin auch überrascht,
d.h. eigentlich nicht, ist ja ne top Farbe 

....und die Steine, echt cool, trotz zu kurzer Arme


----------



## Votec Tox (11. März 2014)

Hello Kitty kommt echt gut 
Klasse Bilder, Bild 2, 3 und 4 gehören zusammen? Also erst nach rechts und dann wieder scharf links runter 
Hast Du einen anderen (kleineren?) Rahmen?
Machen solche techn. Stellen mit dem Fatty wirklich mehr Spaß oder was ist anders zum sog. Freeridehardtail oder gar zum Fulli an genau solchen Stellen? Du bist das ja bestimmt schon mit allen Dreien gefahren.


----------



## scylla (11. März 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Hello Kitty kommt echt gut
> Klasse Bilder, Bild 2, 3 und 4 gehören zusammen? Also erst nach rechts und dann wieder scharf links runter
> Hast Du einen anderen (kleineren?) Rahmen?
> Machen solche techn. Stellen mit dem Fatty wirklich mehr Spaß oder was ist anders zum sog. Freeridehardtail oder gar zum Fulli an genau solchen Stellen? Du bist das ja bestimmt schon mit allen Dreien gefahren.



Bilder 3+4+5 gehören zusammen. Eigentlich hätte man ziemlich gerade durchfahren können/sollen, die einzige Schwierigkeit war unterhalb des Absatzes (sieht man auf dem Bild nicht) auf einem 15-20cm Korridor zwischen einem hochstehenden Stein und einer Wurzel durchzutreffen. Die Lenkbewegung mit dem Vorderrad war nur ein *Mimimi*-Effekt. Kitty wollte einfach den Absatz nicht runter und hat zur Seite gezogen  daher stand ich dann da erst mal dumm in der Gegend rum und musste der Kitty gut zureden vor ich weiterfahren konnte 

Der Rahmen ist der alte, hat nur eine peinliche Farbe bekommen, damit er besser zu der Fahrerei seiner Pilotin passt.

Natürlich macht sowas mit dem Fatty Spaß, sonst würde ich es ja nicht machen. Eine gute Portion Masochismus gehört halt dazu. Ohne Federgabel und Dämpfung wird jeder Fehler sofort bestraft. Nur an zwei Stellen hab ich geflucht: an einer Stufe, die mit dem FR-HT sauber geht, wäre ich mit dem Fatty dank Tretlagerhöhe(tiefe) so doll aufgesetzt, dass ich's nach testweise drüberschieben lieber gelassen habe, und an einer Engstelle hab ich gefühlte tausend Versuche gebraucht und musste schließlich mit viel zu viel Geschwindigkeit unkontrolliert drüberballern, weil mein Hinterreifen fast steckengeblieben wäre und immer von hinten "gezupft" hat.

Vergleichen kann man das gar nicht. Mein Freeridehardtail hat vorne ne Lyrik mit 160mm und getuneter Dämpfung drin, und Klebereifen. Das Fatty ist ein "Hüpfball" mit 10cm breiten Hartgummi-Reifen. So ein Teil fährt man aber auch nicht, weil es Dinge leichter machen würde oder einem Arbeit abnehmen würde 
Mit dem Fully fahr ich im Felsenmeer eh nicht gerne. Das fühlt sich für mich einfach nur noch undefiniert an. Das darf eigentlich nur raus, wenn ich mir das Hardtail oder Fatty aus konditionellen Überlegungen nicht zutraue, also für mehrwöchigen Urlaub oder für sehr anstrengende Tagestouren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (11. März 2014)

Ein wenig was vom Samstag, auch wieder mit ganz viel Mimimi vorher 




(c) @aju


----------



## Sleyvas (11. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist der alte, hat nur eine peinliche Farbe bekommen, damit er besser zu der Fahrerei seiner Pilotin passt.



Ach Quark, immer wieder Riesen-Respekt für das, was du da alles fährst! 
(Und dann stellenweise auch noch in diesem unverschämt kontrollierten Zeitlupenmodus...)


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. März 2014)

Scylla und Sleyvas 
Mir fällt auf dass immer so (mehr oder weniger) fesche junge (mehr oder weniger) Männer neben Euch zur Sicherung stehen. Find´  ich echt gut, kann ich mir die mal ausleihen? Ich hab nur einen (  feschen jungen, mehr oder weniger  ) und könnt´ noch den einen anderen gebrauchen - natürlich nur zur Sicherung im unwegsamen Gelände! Vielleicht gehts dann mit weniger gepienze...


----------



## scylla (11. März 2014)

wenn man hinter aju herfährt, kann man sich schon bisweilen vorkommen wie der erste mensch aufm fahrrad 
und die depressionen sind am sonntag nicht gerade weniger geworden.

die feschen jungen männer werden nicht verliehen, die brauch ich alle selber *mimimi*


----------



## Votec Tox (11. März 2014)

@scylla: Merci für die ausführliche Antwort. So ganz erschließt sich mir der Spaß eines Fattys außerhalb von Schnee und Sand nicht  
Müßte es wohl mal ausprobieren! Ich fahre ja mit meinem Singlespeed-Starrgabel-Hardtail, also dem Nicolai BMXtB auch ab und zu die etwas technischen Trails hier, um mich zum ganz präzisen Fahren zu zwingen usw. Ist mal ganz lustig, pumpe dann die Reifen extra auf, damit es noch mehr rutscht, also noch mehr übt...
Aber ehrlich gesagt macht es mit dem normalen Bergab-Hardtail und dem Flummi-Fulli mit Klebereifen um 1 Bar doch viel mehr Spaß. 
Wenn schon starr, dann doch lieber mit dem BMX in der Stadt rumrollen. (Und das Nicolai bleibt mein Winterschlamperich für den Alltag.)


----------



## Votec Tox (11. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ...die feschen jungen männer werden nicht verliehen, die brauch ich alle selber *mimimi*


Zur Not nehmen wir auch die Angegrauten  natürlich nur zur unserer Sicherheit 
(Dann klappts auch mit dem Ü50 Alpencross )


----------



## scylla (11. März 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> @scylla: Merci für die ausführliche Antwort. So ganz erschließt sich mir der Spaß eines Fattys außerhalb von Schnee und Sand nicht



So ein Rad muss ja auch nicht jedem gefallen 
Erlaubt ist, was Spaß macht, und wenn's mit einem Fully mehr Spaß macht, dann ist das ja auch ok. Wenn dir mal so ein Fatbike über den Weg läuft, dann kannst du ja einfach mal draufsitzen und selber testen. Beschreiben kann man das eh nicht richtig.


----------



## h4wk (11. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> wenn man hinter aju herfährt, kann man sich schon bisweilen vorkommen wie der erste mensch aufm fahrrad
> und die depressionen sind am sonntag nicht gerade weniger geworden.






scylla schrieb:


> die feschen jungen männer werden nicht verliehen, die brauch ich alle selber *mimimi*



zur Not stehen im Wald ja auch genug Bäume zum umarmen...


----------



## Sleyvas (11. März 2014)

h4wk schrieb:


> zur Not stehen im Wald ja auch genug Bäume zum umarmen...


Die fangen aber so unsanft


----------



## Votec Tox (11. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Erlaubt ist, was Spaß macht, und wenn's mit einem Fully mehr Spaß macht, dann ist das ja auch ok. Wenn dir mal so ein Fatbike über den Weg läuft, dann kannst du ja einfach mal draufsitzen und selber testen..


Genauso ist es. Und klar werde ich das mal ausprobieren!
Fulli und Hardtail - mir nacht beides viel Spaß, sogar auf gleichen Strecken, jedes auf seine Art.
Freue mich schon auf die nächsten Bilder Eurer Ausfahrten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. März 2014)

h4wk schrieb:


>



ich setz mich mal dazu 
*üben-wir-müssen-ganz-dringend*
(heute abend mach ich mich mal wieder ne runde vor der nachbarschaft lächerlich)


----------



## Promontorium (11. März 2014)

Jetzt hör' aber auf mit dem Understatement hier! 
Ist zu durchschaubar, der Unterschied zwischen Deinen Bildern und Deiner vermeintlichen Selbsteinschätzung!


----------



## Promontorium (11. März 2014)

Sch**** Software, immer wieder diese nervigen Doppelposts!


----------



## Sleyvas (12. März 2014)

Nachschub von Sonntag


----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. März 2014)

Sleyvas, das wird jetzt seelisch grausam...


----------



## Sleyvas (12. März 2014)

In gewissem Maß ist es auch masochistisch, weil ich selbst gerade strahlenden Sonnenschein und Heimathügel vor der Nase habe. 
Allerdings mit einem unüberwindbaren Bürofenster dazwischen


----------



## murmel04 (12. März 2014)

Skeyvas, denke dass mit dem Fenster geht den meisten hier so.

Ich muss auch  Wenn ich rausschaue.

Gerade auch bei dem Wetteraussichten  für das nächste Wochenende


----------



## scylla (12. März 2014)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> In gewissem Maß ist es auch masochistisch, weil ich selbst gerade strahlenden Sonnenschein und Heimathügel vor der Nase habe.



Man hab ich ein Glück, dass ich neuerdings nur noch den grauen Innenhof vor der Nase habe


----------



## murmel04 (12. März 2014)

Nix mit grau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (12. März 2014)

scylla: Gibts von deinem pinken Bomber auch ne Einzelaufnahme? Das würde mir helfen meiner Frau ein Fatbike schmackhaft zu machen und wenn sie eins will, darf ich mir auch eines kaufen


----------



## scylla (12. März 2014)

guckst du:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/das-on-one-fatty.639015/page-112#post-11807076

viel Erfolg


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. März 2014)

Juhuu, die neuen Flats und 5.10 sind da - gestern erste Ausfahrt zum angewöhnen:









Es ging besser als gedacht, ich hab mich wohl gefühlt - aber mir sind die Füße laufend eingeschlafen, bzw. beide Füße haben ganz furchtbar gebizzelt, tat weh und war sehr unangenehm. Kennt das jemand?
Ich hab die Pins benutzt, die montiert waren, bin vor allem links ab und an gerutscht, von "kleben" keine Spur. Und ich habe die Pins deutlich durch die Sohle gespürt. Habe die Freerider Elements. Ist das normal?? Ich hab ja keine Ahnung wie ich das anfühlen muß, nach 5 Jahren Klickies...


----------



## Promontorium (15. März 2014)

Die Freerider haben 'ne dünnere Sohle als z.B. die Impact Low. Das in Verbindung mit den Pins macht das Ganze spürbar. Vielleicht muß sich die Sohle erst ein bißchen abrubbeln. Bei meinen Impact Low war, soweit ich mich erinner kann, der Grip von Anfang an nicht schlechter als heute. Haben die gleiche Sohle, aber wie gesagt, vielleicht wird der Grip später besser!


----------



## murmel04 (15. März 2014)

uhi, da bin ich mal auf die Erfahrungen der 5.10 - Elements gespannt, wollte die evtl. auch mal in meine Sammlung aufnehmen. 

Habe den Impact und den normalen Freerider, also da merkt man nix durch....


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. März 2014)

Ich ärgere mich auch grade etwas, dass ich nicht gleich den Impact Low genommen habe - der Freerider war im Angebot und deutlich billiger, und ich dachte zum Ausprobieren passt es.
Kennt jemand das Gefühl mit den eingeschlafenen Füßen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (15. März 2014)

Den Schuh zurückgeben geht wohl nicht, oder?
Alternativ könntest Du halt, falls genug Platz ist, eine Sohle einlegen. Im Sommer jetzt sollte der Platz ja da sein!


----------



## MikeGa (15. März 2014)

Sieht das nur so aus, oder stehen die Pins kaum über?
Hab die DMR Vault, da stehen die Pins ca. 5-7mm über und die kleben regelrecht an den 5.10 Freeride


----------



## _schwede (15. März 2014)

Bei den Saints sind noch Beilagscheiben unter den Pins, die man rausnehmen kann.
Dann stehen die Pins nochmal 2mm weiter raus und sorgen für ordentlich Haftung.


----------



## Promontorium (15. März 2014)

Die Lösung demnach: Beilagscheiben raus, Zwischensohle rein!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. März 2014)

Ich war ja erst mal ganz froh, dass die Pins nicht so weit überstehen, zwecks eingewöhnen. Aber die Scheiben müssen wohl raus. Nur müssen dann andere Schuhe her. Falls jemand nur ein mal getragene Freerider in 39 möchte, sind billig abzugeben..


----------



## Sleyvas (15. März 2014)

Die Impacts haben eine ziemlich dicke und steife Sohle bzw ist anfangs der ganze Schuh steif 
Von Pins habe ich noch nie etwas gemerkt. Wie ich die Saint-Pedale kenne, sind die Pins eher klein dimensioniert. Beim Abrutschen zwar nett weil sie weniger tief im Schienbein stecken aber Grip wird darunter schon leiden. Bei meiner Kombi Impact High und Reverse Escape Pedal kann ich denn Fuß nur neu positionieren, wenn ich ihn kurz anhebe...

Davon abgesehen: das sieht auf den Fotos bei dir doch auch schon hübsch sonnig aus!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. März 2014)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen: das sieht auf den Fotos bei dir doch auch schon hübsch sonnig aus!



Ja war ein toller nackige-Wadeln-Tag gestern, wie auch die Tage davor!  
Die Impact gibt es auch als Damenmodell, oder irre ich mich??
Ach ja, mein Freerider ist KEIN Elements, nur ein ganz Normaler... und die kurzen Saints-Pins spüre ich deutlich. Hm, Prinzessin auf der Erbse???


----------



## Sleyvas (15. März 2014)

Das Damenmodell nennt sich dann Karver Women. Hatte ich vorher mal, merke zum Unisex-Impact aber keinen Unterschied. Klobig sind beide. Mir ist der knöchelhohe Schuh allerdings lieber. Deswegen Impact high. Der saß auch besser als Impact low.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. März 2014)

Danke Sleyvas, für die Info!


----------



## laterra (15. März 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich auch grade etwas, dass ich nicht gleich den Impact Low genommen habe - der Freerider war im Angebot und deutlich billiger, und ich dachte zum Ausprobieren passt es.
> Kennt jemand das Gefühl mit den eingeschlafenen Füßen?



Ich hab vor kurzem 5.10 gekauft und mir sind anfangs auch immer die Füße eingeschlafen, das wird aber im Moment besser. Ich vermute man muss die Schuhe etwas eintragen, ist ja bei normalen Schuhen auch nicht anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _schwede (15. März 2014)

Man muss vor Allem aufpassen, dass man sie nicht zu eng schnürt, das ist mir am Anfang immer passiert.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. März 2014)

@laterra und schwede.... das läßt mich offen! Ich probiere es morgen noch mal. Dann mal locker geschnürt. danke!


----------



## Son_of_Thor (15. März 2014)

Die Frage ist ja kommt es WIRKLICH von den Schuhe? Bei einem kribbeln würde ich als erstes mal einen eingeklemmten Nerv vermuten, heißt ob es nicht eher an einer anderen Haltung liegt.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## Promontorium (15. März 2014)

Eher unwahrscheinlich!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. März 2014)

Thor`s Sohn: Danke für den Hinweis - wir doktern schon seit einiger Zeit wegen kribbelnder Hände rum,  und es ist wohl echt so dass unser sitzender Job uns zunehmend Schwierigkeiten bereitet, da der Nackenbereich schwer verspannt ist. Aber ich denke dass es vielleicht wirklich erst mal von den engen neuen Schuhen kommt. Dafür spricht, dass das Kribbeln beim "spielen" (=unterschiedliche Bewegungen)weg war, aber bei langen gleichbleibenden Strecken sich verstärkte. Ich bleib´ aber auch an der Nervensache dran...

Meint wohl auch Promontorium...?


----------



## skaster (15. März 2014)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Das Damenmodell nennt sich dann Karver Women. Hatte ich vorher mal, merke zum Unisex-Impact aber keinen Unterschied. Klobig sind beide. Mir ist der knöchelhohe Schuh allerdings lieber. Deswegen Impact high. Der saß auch besser als Impact low.


Ne, der Karver ist eine Mischung aus Impact high und Impact low. Der Karver ist nur an den inneren Knöchel höher geschnitten, an der Außenseite ist er so tief geschnitten wie ein Low Modell. Gripmäßig sind neue FiveTen eigentlich immer top. Meine mittlerweile 3 Jahre alten Karver haben deutlich an Grip verloren, ich vermute mal, dass die Sohlen mit der Zeit aushärten. Freeride Modelle habe ich bis jetzt nicht zum Radfahren getragen, sondern nur als normale Sneekers. Deren Sohle ist gefühlt dünner als die der Impact Modelle und der Halt ist auch deutlich schlechter als beim Impact low bzw. dem Karver.
Alles nur meine subjektive Meinung.


----------



## Son_of_Thor (15. März 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Thor`s Sohn: Danke für den Hinweis - wir doktern schon seit einiger Zeit wegen kribbelnder Hände rum,  und es ist wohl echt so dass unser sitzender Job uns zunehmend Schwierigkeiten bereitet, da der Nackenbereich schwer verspannt ist. Aber ich denke dass es vielleicht wirklich erst mal von den engen neuen Schuhen kommt. Dafür spricht, dass das Kribbeln beim "spielen" (=unterschiedliche Bewegungen)weg war, aber bei langen gleichbleibenden Strecken sich verstärkte. Ich bleib´ aber auch an der Nervensache dran...
> 
> Meint wohl auch Promontorium...?



Ja und die Begründung ist schlicht und einfach Klasse...es ist unwahrscheinlich. Es ist auch unwahrscheinlich auf dem Pott vom Blitz getroffen zu werden...aber vielleicht ja möglich.

Dann sind es die Schuhe und gut ist...ich habe die gleichen Symptome, auch mit den Händen...das liegt alles NICHT an den Schuhen...aber ist ja alles wahrscheinlich unwahrscheinlich.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## Promontorium (15. März 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Thor`s Sohn: Danke für den Hinweis - wir doktern schon seit einiger Zeit wegen kribbelnder Hände rum,  und es ist wohl echt so dass unser sitzender Job uns zunehmend Schwierigkeiten bereitet, da der Nackenbereich schwer verspannt ist. Aber ich denke dass es vielleicht wirklich erst mal von den engen neuen Schuhen kommt. Dafür spricht, dass das Kribbeln beim "spielen" (=unterschiedliche Bewegungen)weg war, aber bei langen gleichbleibenden Strecken sich verstärkte. Ich bleib´ aber auch an der Nervensache dran...
> 
> Meint wohl auch Promontorium...?



In etwa so. Bin Physiotherapeut, von daher glaube ich nicht an die Nervenirritation in diesem Fall. Es sei denn, Du hättest evtl. den Sattel geändert oder aber die Schuhe ultrafest gebunden. Dann könnte es u.U. eine periphere Geschichte sein oder zumndest verstärkend wirken!


----------



## Promontorium (15. März 2014)

@Son ofThor: Sie hat neue Schuhe und neue Pedale und plötzlich tritt's auf. Ursache daher eher das!
Kenst Du Deine Ursache? Bandscheibengeschichte (im weitesten Sinne), Blockade HWS/TLÜ, Thoracic Outlet, SNUS, Nervengleitproblematik, hypertone Muskulatur im Schulter-Nackenbereich/Armbereich, CTS?
Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, wie Du siehst!
Deine Idee war ja o.k. - sorry, wenn es zu harsch rüberkam!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (15. März 2014)

@ Lahmschnecke:
Habe in meinem Bekanntenkreis mehrere Leute, die anfangs beim Tragen der 5/10 Freerider eingeschlafene, tauben Füsse hatten, bei manchen ging es nach 2-3 Mal tragen weg, bei Zweien erst nach längerem Tragen. Ich vermute, daß es an dem steifen Schuh liegt, meist trat dies bei Leuten mit breiteren Füssen auf.
Zum Abrutschen und Pins durchspüren:
Ich habe zwei 5/10 Freerider, einen normalen von 2011 und den Elements von 2013, also beide mit der normalen, durchgehend profilierten Sohle. Die Pins spüre ich nicht und um den Fuß auf den Pedal zu bewegen, muß ich ihn anheben. Manches Mal "klebt" mir der Schuh zu sehr am Pedal! (Ich fahre kurze Sachen auch gern mal mit normalen Skaterschuhen, da spürt man die Pins wirklich durch, man kann aber den Fuß prima auf dem Pedal zum Balancieren bewegen.)
Vielleicht bist Du nur abgerutscht, da Du zuvor immer mit Klickies gefahren bist?


----------



## Son_of_Thor (16. März 2014)

Na alles OK, eigentlich bin ich nicht so, ich mag es nur nicht wenn etwas einfach ohne Begründung in einen Raum geworfen wird.

Für mich ist es halt so, sie kommt ja von Clicks und fährt jetzt Flat...ich kenne das von mir das ich mich GANZ genau ausrichten muss damit es passt, wenn ich nur leicht falsch sitze bekomme ich eben genau diese Symptome und bei mir weiß ich das es von der Bandscheibe kommt, ich kann damit aber leben solange ich ein paar Dinge beachte. Nur addieren sich manche Dinge dann einfach zueinander.

Vielleicht ist es wirklich einfach nur der Schuh das würde ich auch nie in abrede stellen, aber grad weil noch andere Symptome ja dazu kommen im weitesten Sinne denke ich da immer gleich etwas weiter. 

Ich komme auch aus dem Gesundheitssektor bin aber froh diesen verlassen zu haben....

Von daher, alles gut und ich will auch nur das man biken kann ohne das man dabei Probleme bekommt. 

Mfg Dirk


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. März 2014)

Zum Grip der Schuhe ist ja nun schon genug geschrieben worden, daher meine Erfahrung in Kürze:
Freerider hat deutlich weniger Grip als der Impact. Die Sohle ist dünner und subjektiv auch viel härter.

Hast du darauf geachtet die Sattelhöhe nach dem Pedal und Schuhwechsel anzupassen? Durch die abweichende Bauhöhe von Pedal bzw. Sohle kann sich die Sitzposition verändern und Folgen für das Wohlbefinden haben. (Spreche da aus Erfahrung)


----------



## scylla (16. März 2014)

Die 5.10 sind im Neuzustand ein wenig steif (Obermaterial). Das kann schon mal unangenehm drücken, gibt sich aber nach 2-3 Fahrten.
Dass nach langer Zeit auf Klickies der Grip suboptimal erscheint kann ich auch verstehen. Schließlich hält kein Federmechanismus den Fuß am Pedal, sondern der Mensch muss das selbst über Körperspannung erledigen. Auch hieran gewöhnt man sich.
Also einfach mal ne Woche lang damit fahren und schauen, ob sich die Anfangs-Schwierigkeiten nicht in Wohlgefallen auflösen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (16. März 2014)

Vielen Dank an alle  - auch für den Hinweis mit der Sattelhöhe, werde ich nochmals überprüfen. Wahrscheinlich ist es ne Kombi aus allen möglichen genannten Faktoren- und andere kennen das Problem wohl auch. Auch der Hinweis von Scylla, dass ich vermutlich zu passiv auf dem Radel sitze, weil die Klicks da verziehe haben. Es war meine erste Ausfahrt mit Flats, und ich werde das mal beobachten, daran arbeiten und mich ansonsten noch mal melden, wenn es nicht besser wird.

Jetzt lassen wir mal wieder die "Mädels im Einsatz" - Bilder rein, sonst muß ich nen eigenen Tread aufmachen


----------



## HiFi XS (16. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ....
> Also einfach mal ne Woche lang damit fahren und schauen, ob sich die Anfangs-Schwierigkeiten nicht in Wohlgefallen auflösen



Bei mir haben die Anfangschwierigkeiten eher 6 Monaten als eine Woche angehalten   Die extra 'Arbeit' mit der Körperspannung wollte ich nicht wahrhaben. Aber das ist wichtig -  aktiv mit dem Fuß auf der Pedalen einzukeilen. Aber inzwischen geht's. Ich hab mich an die Schuhe selber schnell gewohnt - aber ohne Clickies - das war schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 08LanE (17. März 2014)

Hey Mädels,
war auch nochmal im Einsatz  





Hoffe es gefällt  
LG Larena


----------



## Graf Kroko (18. März 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> @laterra und schwede.... das läßt mich offen! Ich probiere es morgen noch mal. Dann mal locker geschnürt. danke!


Ich habe den Thread gerade erst entdeckt: ich hatte das selbe Problem (5.10 Feerider auf DMR Vault). Bei mir schlafen die Füße nicht mehr ein, seit dem ich die Schuhe deutlich lockerer schnüre. Von den Klick-Schuhen ist man subjektiv mehr Halt gewohnt, die Schuhe sind i.d.R. steifer. Die lockere Schnürung ist anfang ungewohnt, weil man glaubt, aus dem Schuh zu rutschen. Das gibt sich aber mit der Zeit.

Olli


----------



## HiFi XS (18. März 2014)

08LanE schrieb:


> Hey Mädels,
> war auch nochmal im Einsatz
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gänsehaut - wirklich klasse! Du wirds immer besser. Das Rückwärtsfahren auf'm Rohr war cool


----------



## mathijsen (18. März 2014)

noch'n bissl bla zum thema schuhe: Hatte mit meinen 5.10 Freerider im Neuzustand ähnliche Probleme. Anfangs zeimlich schlechter Grip, die Schmerzen waren bei mir allerdings "Senkrecht-Druck-Schmerzen" auf den Ballen. Beide Probleme resultierten aus der anfangs zu steifen Sohle. Nach drei Ausfahrten hatte sich das allerdings erledigt: Sohle weiterhin zäh, aber weicher, Schmerzen weg, Grip da...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (19. März 2014)

Danke an alle zum Thema Schuhe und Flats, die Frage wird im Thread LO "Flats..." weitergeführt, um hier nicht die Bilder zu behindern.


----------



## Fantasmina (20. März 2014)

Endlich hab ich ein paar Fotos mit dem Bike in Einsatz. Musste dafür meinen Mann mit der Fotokamera auf den Trail bestellen:


----------



## scylla (20. März 2014)

schöner Trail


----------



## Sleyvas (20. März 2014)

Und seinen Job hat er doch sehr ansehnlich erledigt


----------



## Lahmschnecke (20. März 2014)

Schöner Trail , ist der in Deiner Nähe?? Die Bröckelchen sind für mich vielleicht etwas gross... aber der Anfang hat mir gefallen. Und bitte: halt die Sonne fest!


----------



## Chrige (20. März 2014)

Dein Mann ist gebucht als Fotograf für eine unserer nächsten Touren. Schöner Trail.
Mit unserer Bikegruppe kommt heute Abend ein Fotograf von einem Bikemagazin mit. Mal schauen, ob auch etwas vernünftiges von mir geschossen wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. März 2014)

Schöne Bilder! Sind bei euch die Steine, wenn feucht, auch eher glitschig, oder so wie in der Pfalz mit Hammergrip?
Bei uns gibt´s viel Nagelfluh, immer nass, immer rutschig


----------



## HiFi XS (20. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> _*schöner Trail*_


Ja! @Fantasmina - wo ist das?


----------



## Fantasmina (20. März 2014)

Danke für die vielen Kommentare! Hab das Kompliment weitergegeben und für Chrige den Fotografen gebucht.
Der Trail ist im Tessin, am Südhang zwischen Bellinzona und Locarno. Beim Ort Sementina hoch, Richtung Gudo runter. Ich fahre von zu Hause aus los. Der Anfang ist eigentlich fast das Ende, der Trail beginnt auf ca. 950 m.ü.M und geht mit ein paar kurzen Unterbrüchen bis ca. 250 m.ü.M, konnte natürlich meinen Fotografen nicht zu Fuss bis ganz nach oben hetzen. 
Der Trail ist bei trockenem Wetter nicht so schwierig, die Steine sitzen die meisten fest. Bei Nässe fahr ich da nicht gerne runter, wobei es immer schnell wieder trocknet. Richtig glitschig wird es nicht. Für die Sonne tue ich mein Bestes!
Bin gespannt auf ein Foto von Chrige.


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. März 2014)

Von den Steinen her sieht es fast aus wie am Gardasee. Sehr schön!


----------



## dre (20. März 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Von den Steinen her sieht es fast aus wie am Gardasee. Sehr schön!



... wo liegen denn am Lago so schöne und fixierte Steine?  Da rutscht doch alles umeinander....., aber egal Lagoooooooo


----------



## Mausoline (20. März 2014)

Fantasmina schrieb:


> ....Bei Nässe fahr ich da nicht gerne runter, wobei es immer schnell wieder trocknet. Richtig glitschig wird es nicht. Für die Sonne tue ich mein Bestes!....



So ist es an den Kletterfelsen im Maggiatal auch, schnell abgetrocknet und dann kanns wieder losgehen 

Kompliment an deinen Mann ...und natürlich an dich.
Ich weiß schon, warum ich da wieder hin will  auch wenns als AX nicht paßt....dieses Jahr


----------



## Lahmschnecke (21. März 2014)

dre schrieb:


> ... wo liegen denn am Lago so schöne und fixierte Steine?  Da rutscht doch alles umeinander....., aber egal Lagoooooooo


 
Genau die gleiche Frage kam mir auch in den Sinn!
Fantasminas Steine gefallen mir aber besser als die Lagosteine...


----------



## Fantasmina (21. März 2014)

Solche Wege führen von den Dörfern zu den Cascina, eine Art Alphütten, auch wenn sie schon auf 400 m.ü.M. anzutreffen sind. Viele Wege sind weniger befestigt, nehme an ähnlich wie am Lago di Garda.


----------



## Votec Tox (21. März 2014)

Sehr schöne Bilder hat Dein Mann von Dir gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (21. März 2014)

dre schrieb:


> ... wo liegen denn am Lago so schöne und fixierte Steine?  Da rutscht doch alles umeinander....., aber egal Lagoooooooo



Also, so schlimm isses dort nun auch wieder nicht. Wir hatten letztes Jahr da nen Weg aufgetan, auf dem waren die Steine groß und zum größten Teil ziemlich fest. Der war allerdings am Einstieg abgesperrt, was wir als Hinweis auf ne Menge Spass interpretiert haben. Wir wurden nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## Sleyvas (31. März 2014)

*Thread mal wieder aus der Versenkung holt*

Ein sonniges WE kann natürlich nicht ohne Biken und Fotos vergehen


----------



## Fantasmina (31. März 2014)

Tolle Fotos und Fahrkünste! Kompliment!


----------



## Chrige (31. März 2014)

Top! Sieht gut aus! Leider keine Fotos von mir in Action von diesem Wochenende, da ich nicht in Action war.


----------



## Votec Tox (3. April 2014)

Klasse Bilder von Sleyvas 

Und nun etwas Schnee 
Letzten Samstag in Davos:

*Flowride 2014*
Das bedeutet um 6 Uhr früh mit den Bergbahnen rauf zum Weissfluhgipfel auf 2883m Höhe und dann die frisch gewalzte schwarze Skipiste nach Küblis runter, also 1700 hm auf 12 km verteilt.

Spuren im Schnee... (wenn dann um 9 Uhr die "Early Bird" Skifahrer oben aussteigen, um auf der frischen Piste Ihre Schwünge zu ziehen, staunen sie nicht schlecht, wenn alles verspurt ist 







Ich war mit dem Hardtail dort, da ich für über eine Woche Skifahren nicht das "fette Fulli" mitnehmen wollte.
Macht sich aber auch gut auf dem Gipfel:






Und los gehts, auf zur schwarzen Piste:






Es war nicht so kalt wie im letzten Jahr und der Schnee schön griffig:
Als Reifen hatte ich den Conti Baron in Klebegummi Apex drauf.






Ein anderer Teilnehmer:






Und noch Einer mit ganz spezieller Fahrtechnik, um die Steilabfahrten zu bezwingen :




Ja, ja die 29er Fahrer  einfach zu große Räder  


Ein Bild für Scylla! Eine Teilnehmerin auf dem Spezi-Fatty (das ist aus Carbon?):






Ab und zu gabs kurze Pausen, ist ja kein Rennen:






Und weiter gehts:






Die letzten Meter bis zum Sonderzug von Küblis nach Davos dann mangels Schnee auf dem Fahrweg absolviert:






Bis zum nächtsten Mal


----------



## Fantasmina (3. April 2014)

Mega-Cool, schöne Fotos, toll zusammengestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (3. April 2014)

Super geile Sache!! 
Hätt mir auch spaß gemacht!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Chrige (3. April 2014)

Ja, mir auch. Nächstes Jahr komme ich vielleicht auch...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. April 2014)

Coole Bilder...
Und der Vorteil vom Schnee, der an den Reifen klebt, gegenüber Matsch ist wohl eindeutig, dass er von allein wieder weggeht


----------



## niceann (5. April 2014)

Bilder vom letzten Sonnen-verwöhnten Frühlings Wochenende






Grüße und ein schönes Rest-WoE an Alle


----------



## Sleyvas (7. April 2014)

@Votec Tox: ich würde mich da ausschließlich auf allen Vieren oder dem Hintern neben dem Rad herbewegen 

Mein WE war fototechnisch dieses Mal leider wenig ausbeutereich:


----------



## Lahmschnecke (9. April 2014)

Votec Tox: Das sieht einfach nach jeder Menge Spaß aus! Toll!
Wir wollen Anfang Juli auf Weißfluhjoch, aber ohne Gondel, und bitte auch ohne Schnee!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. April 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Votec Tox: Das sieht einfach nach jeder Menge Spaß aus! Toll!
> Wir wollen Anfang Juli auf Weißfluhjoch, aber ohne Gondel, und bitte auch ohne Schnee!



Da bin ich gespannt, ob ihr das hinbekommt, ich hab´s in 3 Anläufen noch nicht geschafft. Irgendwann fangen wahrscheinlich unsere Fränkli zu schimmeln an, die wir für die Tour gewechselt hatten.


----------



## Votec Tox (10. April 2014)

Wir können uns ja oben treffen  	 ich fahr aber mit der Bahn hoch 
(Kenne viele schöne Trails dort.)
Oder wir radeln aufs Jakobshorn, da fährt diesen Sommer keine Gondel hoch  dafür gibts einen traumhaften Trail runter!

Damit es nict zu OT wird, noch ein Poserbildchen von Montag Abend


----------



## Chrige (10. April 2014)

Ich bin vom 11-13. Juli auch dort oben. Und ausnahmsweise auch mit der Bahn, da die Bahnentour geplant ist. Falls ihr gleichzeitig oben seid, könnten wir uns eventuell Abends (oder irgendwo auf dem Trail) treffen. Bin aber mit einer Gruppe unterwegs, so dass ich fahrtechnisch nicht so flexibel bin.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. April 2014)

Noch mal kurz OT:
Chrige, wir sind 1 Woche früher dort.
Und Danke, Votec, für die Info mit der Gondel Jakobshorn.

Jetzt wieder Bilder, bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (10. April 2014)

@Sleyvas und @Votec Tox  = geniale Bilder! Toll! Sleyvas - es ist cool deine Fortschritte folgen zu können   ich bin aber neidich, dass wir sowas hier nicht haben  echt klasse!


----------



## Votec Tox (10. April 2014)

Da ich ja ständig Bilder poste  noch etwas OT:
@ Chrige: Bin immer wieder mal spontan in Klosters/Davos, mache dies aber vom Wetter abhängig!
Macht Ihr die Bahnentour auf 2 Tage verteilt?
Ich bin bisher immer nur Teile davon gefahren, nie alles auf einmal, ist mir zuviel komprimiert in zu kurzer Zeit, da ich gern die Landschaft genieße und auch eigene Varianten einplane.


----------



## Jazzy21 (13. April 2014)

Heyhey Mädels, wart ihr schonmal in Osternohe? War am Samtag da und kanns nur empfehlen, auch für Bikepark Anfänger wie mich 
Hab auch gleich ein Video gemacht, wens interessiert:
<iframe src="http://videos.mtb-news.de/embed/player/35007" width="512" height="288" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="" target="_blank">Downhill Osternohe 2014</a> von <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/u/272078" target="_blank">Jazzy21</a> - mehr <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/" target="_blank">Mountainbike-Videos</a></p>


----------



## HiFi XS (13. April 2014)

Hallo Ladies,

rate mal wo wir über das WE gefahren sind...


----------



## murmel04 (14. April 2014)

oh je ein Fusswegfür mich zumindest


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (14. April 2014)

Jazzy21 schrieb:


> Heyhey Mädels, wart ihr schonmal in Osternohe? War am Samtag da und kanns nur empfehlen, auch für Bikepark Anfänger wie mich
> Hab auch gleich ein Video gemacht, wens interessiert:



Schade, das man nicht die Strecke sondern nur den Boden direkt vor dem Vorderrad sieht. Nächstes Mal solltest du die Kamera deutlich höher einstellen.


----------



## Jazzy21 (14. April 2014)

Naja war mein erster Versuch mit GoPro auf Fullface dafür bin ich zufrieden


----------



## Sleyvas (14. April 2014)

Das Wochenende lässt grüßen 





Ungeplante Trackstandübungen:




@HiFi XS: das sieht sehr verlockend aus!


----------



## Principiante (14. April 2014)

@Jazzy21 : Osternohe find ich auch klasse, bin Pfingsten wieder da!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (14. April 2014)

Jazzy21 schrieb:


> Naja war mein erster Versuch mit GoPro auf Fullface dafür bin ich zufrieden



Ist ja auch OK, man sieht halt ohne Display nicht was man aufnimmt. Ich habe bei Videos mit derartigem Blickwinkel nur immer das bestreben den Kopf zu heben, um nach vorne zu kucken. Während der Fahrt schaut man ja auch nicht vors Vorderrad.


----------



## scylla (17. April 2014)

>> Achtung Werbung 

ich finde, es müsste mehr solch herrlich sinnbefreite Bikefotos geben. Wer macht mit? 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/selfies-mit-mtb-hintergrund.696638/




(Selfie Prof.Dr.YoMan, Idee robertj, Statisten orangerauch/rayc/scylla)


----------



## Mausoline (17. April 2014)

mußte erstmal gucken was Selfie bedeutet

wenden wir bei unseren Touren/Bergtouren aber schon lange an  ich hab bloß keinen so langen Arm


----------



## Jazzy21 (18. April 2014)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Ist ja auch OK, man sieht halt ohne Display nicht was man aufnimmt. Ich habe bei Videos mit derartigem Blickwinkel nur immer das bestreben den Kopf zu heben, um nach vorne zu kucken. Während der Fahrt schaut man ja auch nicht vors Vorderrad.


Stimmt schon aber ich finde es a cool, dass man den Lenker sieht. Ich hab aber auch schon Videos gesehen, bei dem beides passt, also mal sehen

Oh die Trails sehen ja sau spaßig aus, @Sleyvas


----------



## scylla (22. April 2014)

kurz über die Grenze nach Frankreich:





Fragt mich bitte nicht, was es da zu suchen hat, aber es ist irgendwie im FDT Pool gelandet  
Also wenn ihr Lust habt, könnt ihr ja auch mal klicken.


----------



## Sleyvas (22. April 2014)

Ein viel zu kurzes bikiges Wochenende ist vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fantasmina (22. April 2014)

Tolle Fotos! Kompliment für die Fahrkünste! Das Wetter scheint auch einigermassen gepasst zu haben.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. April 2014)

Bei uns war weniger los, wir haben es erst Montag aufs Rad geschafft und dann auch nur ne kleine Runde in den Bombenkratern am Hahnenkamm gedreht. Fahrtechnisch nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll, aber dafür halt ein bisschen Achterbahn:


----------



## Mausoline (22. April 2014)

Sleyvas Fantastisch 

Scylla, wer sagts denn, deine Rückansicht kommt wohl doch gut an


----------



## HiFi XS (28. April 2014)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Das Wochenende lässt grüßen ... (ganz schöne Bilder hier von @Sleyvas! )
> @HiFi XS: das sieht sehr verlockend aus!


 
Ja - ist auch sehr verlockend in Braunlage !!! Die Bilder kommen demnächst (ich war im Urlaub und kam nicht dazu, die Bilder zu posten). Aber dazwischen hier was von der Berliner Fraktion mit @riotgrrrl in Grunewald!

Ja - endlich hab ich den Birkendrop geschafft! @xsusix kennst'e ja 










Riot springt den kompletten log-run


----------



## jboe (4. Mai 2014)

Wir waren das erste mal im Racepark in Schulenberg. Ich bin verliebt!!!  Die Strecken sind super toll und ich habe mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so viel zugetraut, wie ich gefahren/ gesprungen bin. Das Personal ist sehr entspannt, auch wenn man wie ich, schlotternd vor Angst, vor dem Schlepplift steht. Leider haben wir keine Bilder gemacht.
Beim nächsten Besuch werde ich mal eine Aufnahme mit der GoPro machen.

WILL wieder hin!!!!!


----------



## jboe (5. Mai 2014)

Dafür gab es fleißige Fotografen: Viiiieeeelen Dank nochmal an dieser Stelle an DHFoes und LutzION20!

Ein Teil aus einer tollen Bilderreihe mit meinem ersten Versuch so einen "großen" Drop zu springen: 






Die Landung hab ich etwas vergeigt, bin aber aufm Rad geblieben. ;-)

Und noch ein Hüferlie:






Das war mit einer der tollsten Tage in einem Bikepark! Bin immernoch ganz hin und weg...


----------



## Principiante (10. Mai 2014)

Dorthin wird auch mein nächtes Ausflugsziel werden!


----------



## jboe (10. Mai 2014)

Supi! Wir sind am 17.5. wieder da.


----------



## scylla (22. Mai 2014)

ein paar Vogesenimpressionen:


----------



## Mausoline (22. Mai 2014)

Schon lang nix mehr gesehn von dir  einfach gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (22. Mai 2014)

Respekt du Fährst mal richtig Gut,was ich so Sehe


----------



## scylla (22. Mai 2014)

ich übe noch


----------



## lucie (23. Mai 2014)

Mißglückter Bunnyhop...


----------



## Promontorium (23. Mai 2014)

Du übst auch noch oder?


----------



## HiFi XS (23. Mai 2014)

Die 





lucie schrieb:


> Mißglückter Bunnyhop...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 295025


 
Tja, hat bestimmt mit der Sattelposition zu tun


----------



## Principiante (24. Mai 2014)

@lucie


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Mai 2014)




----------



## Martina H. (24. Mai 2014)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Du übst auch noch oder?



... sind wir nicht alle noch am üben  (wenn auch auf unterschiedlichem Niveau )


----------



## Promontorium (25. Mai 2014)

Na klar sind wir das. Sollte auch nicht überheblich rüberkommen, falls es das tat. War lediglich so gut passend zu dem Kommentar drüber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (25. Mai 2014)

Nein, nein, ist nicht überheblich rübergekommen, hab es schon verstanden - ich fand es auch sehr passend


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Mai 2014)

neulich in Finale...
schöööööön war’s !


----------



## 00helga (27. Mai 2014)

Vor 2 Wochen auf dem Freeride in Willingen entstanden....





Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch Lust mir heute ein Sternchen zu geben:  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1629882?in=potdPool


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Mai 2014)

Mach ich doch glatt! Obwohl mein Bild oben auch dabei ist 

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1630364?in=potdPool


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Mai 2014)

Mach ich glatt, obwohl mein Bild selber dabei ist 


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## 00helga (27. Mai 2014)

@Frau Rauscher 
Haha stimmt! Hab ich jetzt erst gesehen! Dafür haste auch n Sternchen von mir bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (27. Mai 2014)

@00helga : ich finde es auch sehr gut, vor allem da Dein Schatten so gut zu sehen ist, das kommt echt gut rüber.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (27. Mai 2014)

@Frau Rauscher und  @00helga 
Ganz toll dass wir Ladies in euren Bildern so schön vertreten sind.


----------



## Sleyvas (2. Juni 2014)

Mal wieder ein Bisschen Einsatz

Langsam wird's auch mit breitem Lenker an engeren Stellen 




Ein Bisschen Treppchentrail...




...und noch ein wenig mehr (ohne verbissenen Gesichtsausdruck - hoher Seltenheitswert )




Und mal wieder einer meiner liebsten Spielplätze (nach viel zu viel Rückschlägen endlich wieder gefahren)


----------



## vanilla (8. Juni 2014)

Hey Mädels,

super Fotos von Euch! Sehen echt klasse aus!! Ich hab eine GoPro und neuerdings auch diesen Brustgurt. Naja ich denke, bei Männern is das Ding sicher super im Einsatz aber wir Mädels haben da etwas, was etwas im Weg ist 
Habt Ihr mir evtl nen Tipp, wie ich den Gurt am besten anbringen kann? Würde gerne aus dieser Perspektive filmen. Auch wenn wir im Urlaub sind zum Wandern etc. ist dieser Blickwinkel echt cool..

Ich hoffe, hier gibts die eine oder andere mit Erfahrungen zum Thema Brustgurt.

Grüssle und schöne sonnige Pfingsten!


----------



## wildbiker (8. Juni 2014)

Für die gopro empfehle ich das Zubehör Wifi backpac und die app dafür. Damit kannste dann die gopro ausrichten. Hab das teil auch. Vorher hat die cam nur Boden und bike gefilmt.

Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Juni 2014)

heute mal Flow...


----------



## Sleyvas (10. Juni 2014)

Eigentlich war es ja schon zu heiß zum Fahren, aber...


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Juni 2014)

Selbstauslöser"äktschbilder" 






War am Sonntag in Klosters zum biken, mein neues Bionicon Alva ausprobiert! 
Wow: 3,5 kg weniger als mein geliebtes Ironwood, das merkt man aber,
somit gabs eine große Runde Wandertrails erkunden:






Mal flowig:





Mal ruppig:





Und Schnee gabs auch 





Aber meist staubtrocken, sonnig, leichter kühlender Wind, es war wie am Mittelmeer, sogar in Klosters hatte es über 30 Grad.


----------



## HiFi XS (10. Juni 2014)

Schöne Kulisse, schönes Rad - einfach


----------



## Deleted298378 (11. Juni 2014)

Tolle Bilder von euch allen. Faszinierend, wo ihr teilweise so lang fahrt. Hoffentlich schaffe ich das auch irgendwann mal ansatzweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (11. Juni 2014)

Neulich, im Vinschgau:







Krönchen zurecht gerückt -und weiter gehts:


----------



## Principiante (11. Juni 2014)

Uih, wie ist das passiert?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (11. Juni 2014)

Schuss-Abfahrt, Stein übersehen und dann erstmal Airtime.

Bis auf Sternchen sehen und dem gebrochenen Helm ist glücklicherweise nichts passiert.

Nach ein paar Minuten sammeln zurück auf's Bike und weiter die bösen Buben vor sich her gehetzt.

Die Frau ist klasse. Die bleibt!


----------



## vanilla (14. Juni 2014)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Für die gopro empfehle ich das Zubehör Wifi backpac und die app dafür. Damit kannste dann die gopro ausrichten. Hab das teil auch. Vorher hat die cam nur Boden und bike gefilmt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk



wifi hat meine gopro und die app hab ich natürlich auch  dennoch verrutscht das ja gerne vorne und ich überlege, ob ich die gopro wirklich direkt vorne drauf spannen soll (wackelt ja auch iwie immer n bisschen mit) oder eben drüber/unter der Brust.
Irgendwie hab ich da echt noch nicht den richtigen Winkel gefunden... Ich probiere es einfach weiter  so am Lenker finde ich die Aufnahmen nicht richtig schön..


----------



## Liebesmaus (14. Juni 2014)

Hi Mädels,

bin neu hier im Forum und finde es ja so Klasse das hier sich nur Mädels tummeln.

Hier meine aktuellsten Bilder vom Gardaseecamp. Super war es.

Klasse Bilder werden hier gepostet und super drauf seit Ihr.


----------



## Martina H. (15. Juni 2014)

Haibike - E-Bike?


----------



## dre (15. Juni 2014)

Ne´n E-Bike am Brione ?

Wo sind denn die beiden letzen Bilder entstanden, Bussate oberhalb von Torbole?


----------



## Liebesmaus (15. Juni 2014)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Haibike - E-Bike?



Eine Pedelec - kein E-Bike


----------



## Liebesmaus (15. Juni 2014)

dre schrieb:


> Ne´n E-Bike am Brione ?
> 
> Wo sind denn die beiden letzen Bilder entstanden, Bussate oberhalb von Torbole?



Wenn ein Pedelec am Brione. Die letzten beiden stammen oberhalb der Ponale. Wenn ich jetzt noch den Namen des Ortes oberhalb wüsste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (15. Juni 2014)

Pregasina oder in der Nähe von Pre.


----------



## Liebesmaus (15. Juni 2014)

dre schrieb:


> Pregasina oder in der Nähe von Pre.


J
Ja genau, so glaube ich hieß der Ort


----------



## dre (15. Juni 2014)

@Martina H. 
Der Tag hat sich gelohnt, wir haben beide etwas gelernt. Pedelec nicht E-Bike.

@Liebesmaus 
Wo seit ihr den den Brione runter gefahren. Die Bilder sind von der "normalen" legalen Abfahrt. Sind dort alle Teilnehmerinen den Einstieg mit der Linkskurve komplett gefahren?


----------



## Liebesmaus (15. Juni 2014)

dre schrieb:


> @Martina H.
> Der Tag hat sich gelohnt, wir haben beide etwas gelernt. Pedelec nicht E-Bike.
> 
> @Liebesmaus
> Wo seit ihr den den Brione runter gefahren. Die Bilder sind von der "normalen" legalen Abfahrt. Sind dort alle Teilnehmerinen den Einstieg mit der Linkskurve komplett gefahren?



Hi zusammen.

Ein Pedelec ist halt keine E-Bike. Ist ein großer Unterschied. Das ist eigentlich eine normales MTB, nur Bergauf kann man auch extrem steile Stücke fahren, die Mann/Frau normalerweise schieben müsste. 
Einmal so eine Spasskranate ausprobiert und mein normales MTB (Canyon Strive) stand einen Tag später im Ebay. 

Ja die Trails sind alle Teilnehmerinnen gefahren. Wenn es einer zu heftig wurde, kurz geschoben, und dann ging's weiter. War ein echt tolles Camp. Habe den Track gespeichert. Da kann man genau sehen, wo wir entlang gefahren sind.
Illegale Abfahrten sind mit geführten Gruppen etwas schwierig, da der Guide dafür gerade stehen muss.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mausoline (15. Juni 2014)

Fahrtechnik mit Zena rund um Neustadt





und zum ersten Mal mit Flatpedals und Schoner  aber nur geliehen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (16. Juni 2014)

Sieht super aus, Mausi !
Und wie taugen Dir die Flats? Ich geb meine nie mehr her!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (16. Juni 2014)

Bin ganz gut damit zurecht gekommen 
für die Alpen nehm ich auf jeden Fall die Clickies, mich stört noch, dass man die Pedals ab und zu verliert.
Ich muss natürlich jetzt das Gelernte mit Pedals weiterüben


----------



## Martina H. (16. Juni 2014)

dre schrieb:


> @Martina H.
> Der Tag hat sich gelohnt, wir haben beide etwas gelernt. Pedelec nicht E-Bike



Ja, nee, ist klar


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Juni 2014)

Wofür braucht man, wenn man gesund und jung ist, so ein Teil???


----------



## Bettina (16. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht weil gar nicht jeder 'gesund' ist....


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Juni 2014)

Na ja, am WE war war ich 4 mal Teufelsberg Trails hochgefahren, was steil und voller Trummer sind - ich hätte da gern Hilfe in anspruch genommen 

Okay, selber würde ich zu dieser Zeitpunkt sowas nicht kaufen, aber Spaß macht es ganz bestimmt. Wenn es menschen motiviert ihre Zeit draussen zu verbringen, statt in der Wohnung vor der Glotze zu hocken, ist es ja nüztlich. Ich habe nix dagegen


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Juni 2014)

Hier ein ganz kurzes Video von unserem Ochsenkopf-Ausflüg am Pfingsten. Ich bin überglücklich, weil ich endlich die verblockte DH-Strecke jetzt kkomplett runterfahren kann. Beim Ladies Treffen habe ich mein Rad dort mehr getragen als gefahren. Dank bessener Übung über 2 weitere Tage dort, schaffe ich es jetzt.

 
zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt quäle euch gern mit einem Go-Pro-Zusammenschnitt


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Juni 2014)

Klasse HIFI!

Hier noch ein kleiner Geschmack von vor zwei Wochen. La Gomera, Trail vom Garajonay:





Leider hat es vor zwei Jahren im Nationalpark gebrannt und bis es überall wieder so grün ist wie vorher wird wohl noch ein paar Jahrzehnte dauern. Aber die Trails sind noch alle da.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Juni 2014)

Nettes Video, HifiXS!
@ Chaoptenkind:
Schönes Bild! Sind die Bäume verbrannt, dass sie so kahl sind?


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Juni 2014)

Ja, das ist leider in dem Teil des Nationalparks wo es etwas mehr gebrannt hat. So langsam kommt neues Grün von unten, an wenigen Stellen schlagen die verbrannten Bäume auch weiter oben neu aus. Aber es gibt noch jede Menge intakten Urwald.


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Juni 2014)

So, ein paar hab ich noch:










Ich sollte mir wirklich mal die Nebenhöhlen sanieren lassen, damit ich nicht ständig durch den Mund atmen muss. So kriegt man kein breites Grinsen aufs Gesicht.




Ja, da ist tatsächlich ein Trail. Anfang Juni fangen sie halt leider erst an, die Trails frei zu schneiden. An der Stelle waren sie noch nicht, aber etwas weiter unterhalb war der Trail einwandfrei freigeschnitten und sogar gefegt.

Und einmal mit dem Guide im Vordergrund:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Juni 2014)

Und das soll es gewesen sein.
Weg ist hier keiner, der hört irgendwo vor den Lavaplatten auf und fängt weiter unten wieder an.


----------



## NiBi8519 (17. Juni 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Und das soll es gewesen sein.
> Weg ist hier keiner, der hört irgendwo vor den Lavaplatten auf und fängt weiter unten wieder an.



Ohhhh was sehen meine müden Augen. Ganz in lila =)
Suche auch noch die passenden Sachen, was hast Du da genau? Zimtstern?


----------



## Votec Tox (17. Juni 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ..........
> Und einmal mit dem Guide im Vordergrund:



Der Guide hat doch ein "Rad&Tat"-Shirt an!
Das ist ein kleiner Bikeladen bei uns in der Stadt 
Die Welt ist klein


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Juni 2014)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Ohhhh was sehen meine müden Augen. Ganz in lila =)
> Suche auch noch die passenden Sachen, was hast Du da genau? Zimtstern?



Nee, Ziener. Waren aus der Mädchenkollektion letztes Jahr. Gabs auch noch in gelb/grün, da hatte ich aber leider nur noch die Hose erwischt. Größe 164 passt mir locker, von daher habe ich preisreduziert zugeschlagen, wobei die Kinderklamotten eh schon günstiger sind. Der Stoff ist weich und dünn, aber trotzdem recht reißfest. Schön luftig für den Sommer halt. Mal sehen, wie lange sie halten, etwas Abrieb am Hintern weisen sie mittlerweile auf, das könnte aber auch an der blöden Stickerei auf meinen Sätteln liegen. Das Problem habe ich nämlich auch bei allen anderen Hosen.



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Der Guide hat doch ein "Rad&Tat"-Shirt an!
> Das ist ein kleiner Bikeladen bei uns in der Stadt
> Die Welt ist klein



Jo, da hat er wohl mal geschafft, hat zumindest etwas von seinen vorherigen Wirkungsplätzen erzählt. Ist schon ziemlich rumgekommen, als Verkäufer, Schrauber und Guide. Dort wo er jetzt seit zwei Jahren ist, also auf Gomera, will er wohl erst mal bleiben. Kannst ja mal fragen, ob die Klaus noch kennen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Juni 2014)

mit dem Esel im Vinschgau...


----------



## Principiante (19. Juni 2014)

Oh, schönes Pic, mit den Wurzeln echt gut!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Juni 2014)

Danke! Sieht auf dem Bild mal wieder viel harmloser aus als es sich anfühlte  Zu erkennen an meiner Körperhaltung, so weit hinten wäre da garnicht nötig gewesen


----------



## beuze1 (20. Juni 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> mit dem Esel im Vinschgau...



Hattest Du Deinen Mann dabei..
.


----------



## Martina H. (20. Juni 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailgurke (20. Juni 2014)

vanilla schrieb:


> Habt Ihr mir evtl nen Tipp, wie ich den Gurt am besten anbringen kann? Würde gerne aus dieser Perspektive filmen. Auch wenn wir im Urlaub sind zum Wandern etc. ist dieser Blickwinkel echt cool..
> 
> Ich hoffe, hier gibts die eine oder andere mit Erfahrungen zum Thema Brustgurt.



Ich hab meine GoPro andersrum (also auf den Kopf gedreht) aufgemountet. Musst nur in den Einstellungen an der Gopro selbst 'auf Kopf' einstellen, dann nimmt es gute Bilder auf. Ausrichten kannst du sie dann notfalls noch per Gopro App auf dem iPhone.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. Juni 2014)

vanilla schrieb:


> ...
> Habt Ihr mir evtl nen Tipp, wie ich den Gurt am besten anbringen kann? ...



http://m.banggood.com/Sportpod-3-Digital-Camera-Shoulder-Strap-Mount-Holder-Z18-3-p-81625.html

Vielleicht hilft das. Zumindest dürften die Gurte etwas besser verlegt sein.


----------



## innocenta (23. Juni 2014)

@vanilla: brustgurt is mir auch zu wackelig. hab ihn zwar auch, aber da haben wir mädels ein "weichteilproblem" am kopf nervt sie mich auch ein bissl...auf der gabel find ich sie nicht schlecht, so sieht man das vorderrad und is näher am boden/geschehen dran.

@Chaotenkind: sehr schick in lila!!! ich wär ja auch für pink zu haben *grins*


----------



## Inka92 (23. Juni 2014)

Hey, bin neu hier und wollte auch mal ein zwei Bilder zeigen 

Hier vor zwei Wochen im Montafon!


----------



## Girl (25. Juni 2014)

Gardasee, das zu fahren, daran war die letzten Jahre nicht zu denken.


----------



## Deleted298378 (25. Juni 2014)

@Girl  Super 
Wo am Gardasee ward ihr, wenn ich fragen darf? Wir überlegen noch ob unser Urlaub nach Bayern geht (so Richtung Allgäu) oder zum Gardasee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Juni 2014)

Sieht aus wie Pianauras.


----------



## Girl (25. Juni 2014)

Jup, ist der 668 auf ca. 600hm


----------



## HiFi XS (25. Juni 2014)

Schön!


----------



## scylla (25. Juni 2014)

Wenn ihr mögt und es euch interessiert, könnt ihr hier "Einsatz" der anderern Art zeigen (durch klicken und tippen) um den kleineren Personen auch mal mehr "Stimme" zu geben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb-...groessen-unterscheiden-umfrage-online.709972/


----------



## 4mate (25. Juni 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mögt und es euch interessiert, könnt ihr hier "Einsatz" der anderern Art zeigen (durch klicken und tippen) um den kleineren Personen auch mal mehr "Stimme" zu geben:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb-...groessen-unterscheiden-umfrage-online.709972/





> *MTB-News.de - Fehler*
> Die gesuchte Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden.


*ICB 2.0 - Geometrie: Wie müssen sich Rahmengrößen unter*


----------



## scylla (25. Juni 2014)

Danke, 4mate.
Hatte ich auch vorhin entdeckt und bereits repariert.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Juni 2014)

Und jetzt führt der Link zur schraubensicherung?!


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (25. Juni 2014)




----------



## HiFi XS (26. Juni 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mögt und es euch interessiert, könnt ihr hier "Einsatz" der anderern Art zeigen (durch klicken und tippen) um den kleineren Personen auch mal mehr "Stimme" zu geben:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb-...groessen-unterscheiden-umfrage-online.709972/


Danke für den Hinweis @scylla.


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2014)

wenn ihr meint, dass es Foto des Tages werden soll, dürft ihr klicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. Juni 2014)

(zu mehr Kommentar fehlen mir die Worte! )


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Juni 2014)

Uiuiui!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Juni 2014)

Dich mit Integralhelm zu sehen, ist ja auch mal eher selten! Den Stern hast du auf jeden F  all!


----------



## Votec Tox (27. Juni 2014)

Ebenso den Stern angeknipst!
Der Kali sieht doch gut aus


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2014)

Merci für die Sterne! Wenn ihr so weitermacht, reicht's vielleicht tatsächlich 

@Pfadfinderin 
die Fullface-Mode hab ich auch noch nicht so lange angefangen.


----------



## Promontorium (28. Juni 2014)

Aber gut so!


----------



## Mausoline (28. Juni 2014)

Gratulation scylla  hat gereicht

Als Alternative zum Alpenwochenende hab ich gestern ne schöne Tour gemacht, neue Trails entdeckt und satte lange Steigungen gefahren - dafür war ich gestern abend platt
Bei uns gibts tatsächlich ähnliche Stellen wie in der Pfalz mit unfahrbaren Kehren und Felsstufen, na ja, für den Großteil halt 




und leider hab ich mich nicht getraut die Treppe zu fahren  allerdings waren die 2 unteren Stufen auch lose - vielleicht, wenn ich mal nicht allein unterwegs bin


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Gratulation scylla  hat gereicht
> 
> Als Alternative zum Alpenwochenende hab ich gestern ne schöne Tour gemacht, neue Trails entdeckt und satte lange Steigungen gefahren - dafür war ich gestern abend platt
> Bei uns gibts tatsächlich ähnliche Stellen wie in der Pfalz mit unfahrbaren Kehren und Felsstufen, na ja, für den Großteil halt



Danke, auch fürs Klicken 

Eure Trails sind in der Tat nicht schlecht! Den BM, den du mir mal empfohlen hattest, haben wir vor ein paar Wochen ausgetestet. Nett  

Auf deinen Bildern sind ja sogar Sonnen-Fleckchen zu sehen! Dafür hat's bei uns nicht ganz gereicht. Dafür ist jetzt endlich der Garten mal wieder ordentlich gegossen.


----------



## Mausoline (5. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ....Eure Trails sind in der Tat nicht schlecht! Den BM, den du mir mal empfohlen hattest, haben wir vor ein paar Wochen ausgetestet. Nett ........



Wart ihr mit den Locals unterwegs? Die wissen bestimmt noch andere dort in der Gegend 

Ich werd sowas in meinem jetzigen Leben wohl nicht mehr fahren und fahren wollen 

Dafür hab ich gestern was einfacheres für mich erstbefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (6. Juli 2014)

Ich hoff ich langweile euch nicht, meine Bilder sind halt nicht so spektakulär wie manch andere, aber murmel hat sich beklagt, dass nicht mehr so viele Bildle zum Angucken reingestellt werden.
Es sind halt nur Selbstauslöser, 10 sec. das wird ganz schön stressig  
aber Spaß hats heut gemacht  hab neue Wege ausprobiert und nachher ne schöne Tour beisammen gehabt


----------



## HiFi XS (6. Juli 2014)

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Fantasmina (7. Juli 2014)

Brava! Gut gemacht mit dem Selbstauslöser


----------



## scylla (7. Juli 2014)

schöne Bilder! 
Und mit Selbstauslöser nochmal eine Nummer schwerer.
Langeweile - keine Spur! Weiter so


----------



## Amaya_Haniko (7. Juli 2014)

Ich finde es ja immer wieder beachtlich, wieviele von euch auch alleine unterwegs sind. Mir ist da immer ein wenig mulmig 

Aber durch und durch tolle Bilder!


----------



## murmel04 (7. Juli 2014)

Amaya warum ist dir mulmig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. Juli 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Amaya warum ist dir mulmig



das alte Thema: "was ist, wenn ich mich ganz alleine im Wald auf die Fresse lege und keiner kann mir helfen?"
Geht mir genauso. Außerdem ist alleine langweilig. Wenn ich alleine fahren muss, dann nehme ich gezielt eher die kniffligen Schritttempo-Abfahrten wo man höchstens mal im Stand zur Seite umfällt, und fahre die schnellen Flowtrails höchstens hoch.


----------



## Amaya_Haniko (7. Juli 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Amaya warum ist dir mulmig



Weil ich noch sehr ungeübt bin und dann so Gedanken aufkommen wie scylla es schreibt.
Ich fahr auch gern mal alleine, dann aber nur Touren und evtl. mal nen einfachen Trail.


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Juli 2014)

Da ich in der Stadt bin, ist man auch im Wald selten alleine. Ich fahre durchaus die meisten Wege, nur keine Sprunge und keine unnötige riskante Sachen.


----------



## Mausoline (7. Juli 2014)

Klar, fahr ich vorsichtiger, wenn ich allein bin, vor allem gibts bei uns große Gebiete ohne Handyempfang.
Und gegen Abend werden bestimmte Strecken gemieden, wegen der Wildschweine 
und klar ists manchmal langweilig, aber auch deshalb, weil manchen Bikekollegen, die einem verkommen, die Gosch zugewachsen ist  aber vor allem ist die Motivation oft ein großer Gegner 
 gegen Langeweile hilfts manchmal an Touritreffpunkten vorbeizufahren, sieht man dann die Scharen reichts einem wieder und verschwindet in den stillen Wald


----------



## mtbbee (7. Juli 2014)

mulmig wird mir immer wenn ich bergab fahren "muss", da ists egal ob alleine oder nicht.

Da ich lieber Bergauf als Bergab fahre, bin ich auch gerne ab und an alleine unterwegs, denn man lernt lustige Typen kennen (wenn die Puste noch reicht) oder entwickelt einen besonderen Ehrgeiz, der Turbo schaltet sich ein. Auch nicht jeder macht den Quatsch mit, lange Steilrampen bergauf zu fahren. Also ab und an alleine losziehen und seine Ruhe haben. Mir ist allerdings auch klar, dass das wohl eher die Ausnahme ist.

Schaue immer wieder gerne ab und an in den Thread - tolle Bilder  - ich mag sie (fast) alle


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Juli 2014)

mtbbee schrieb:


> ... A*lso ab und an alleine losziehen und seine Ruhe haben*. Mir ist allerdings auch klar, dass das wohl eher die Ausnahme ist.
> 
> Schaue immer wieder gerne ab und an in den Thread - tolle Bilder  - ich mag sie (fast) alle


 
Genau so geht es bei mir auch. Man hat dann viel Zeit zu denken oder eben nicht... einfach nur die Natur genießen, die Freiheit, den wind im Gesicht fühlen, ach wie schön.


----------



## murmel04 (7. Juli 2014)

Na das mit mulmig wg fahrtechnik und alleine fahren ist bei mir ja Dauerzustand.

Alleine bin ich zu 98% unterwegs, was leider dass üben und ausprobieren echt schwer bis unmöglich macht. Der Grund, dass ich dann irgendwo liege und vergammle kenne ich nur zu gut

Langweilig ist es auch ab und an. Manchmal genieße ich es aber oder so wie gestern entscheide ich mich sogar für alleine , auch um nicht wieder ewig hinter den anderen herzusetzen Weil mit üben und sowas ist da auch nix angesagt.

Dachte eigentlich amaya meint mit mulmig, Angst vor Belästigung oder sowas.


----------



## Amaya_Haniko (7. Juli 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Dachte eigentlich amaya meint mit mulmig, Angst vor Belästigung oder sowas.



Nee, mich kidnappt glaub ich keiner freiwillig


----------



## murmel04 (7. Juli 2014)

Mich auch nicht, dass tut sich keiner freiwillig an


----------



## Whippy (10. Juli 2014)

Seit langem mal wieder mit dem kleinen Rad unterwegs gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amaya_Haniko (10. Juli 2014)

Geil!


----------



## Whippy (11. Juli 2014)

Und mit dem Großen unterwegs:


----------



## Martina H. (12. Juli 2014)

... zwar nur eine Lady - aber die Beiden zusammen sind für mich ein persönliches Highlight


----------



## Principiante (13. Juli 2014)

@Whippy : das letzte Foto ist ein echter Knaller!

@Martina H. : Echt klasse! Das war bestimmt nicht so leicht für Beide, gleichzeitig stehen zu bleiben.


----------



## Whippy (13. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Martina H. (13. Juli 2014)

2 Versuche haben sie gebraucht - beim dritten Mal hat's geklappt


----------



## Tupfennase (13. Juli 2014)

Ich nehme mal das hier statt des Vorstellungs-Threads. 
Ich bin Tupfennase, ich fahre seit knapp 2 Monaten und ich liebe es!


----------



## Mausoline (14. Juli 2014)

2 Monate


----------



## dre (14. Juli 2014)

Sauber, wir freuen uns schon auf die Bilder, die in 2 Jahren von dir kommen, wenn du nach 2 Monaten schon so unterwegs bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (14. Juli 2014)

Tupfennase schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal das hier statt des Vorstellungs-Threads.
> Ich bin Tupfennase, ich fahre seit knapp 2 Monaten und ich liebe es!
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sauber!


----------



## Amaya_Haniko (14. Juli 2014)

Tupfennase schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal das hier statt des Vorstellungs-Threads.
> Ich bin Tupfennase, ich fahre seit knapp 2 Monaten und ich liebe es!



Zwei Monate....?  Respekt!


----------



## HiFi XS (14. Juli 2014)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 305056 ... zwar nur eine Lady - aber die Beiden zusammen sind für mich ein persönliches Highlight


 
Das ist doch @lucie mit den schicken grünen Schuhen!   Toll!


----------



## Votec Tox (14. Juli 2014)

Wow, wirklich klasse Bilder! 
@Martina H.: Die beiden Trialer, schöne Idee fürs Bild!
@Whippy: Tolle Bilder, vor allen Dingen das letzte Bild! Voll durchgestylt und die perfekte Haltung für die Zeitschrift "Bike" 
@Tupfennase: Das mit den 2 Monaten mußte ich auch zweimal lesen! Gratulation  Bist Du die 8 Wochen durchgefahren  oder vorher BMX oder MX gefahren? Bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder nach den nächsten zwei Monaten, bitte mehr davon!

Und Bilder gibts natürlich auch:
Mit dem "Dicken Ironwood" auf Höhlenforschung 





Und Achtung *OT* 
Mit Motor gehts steil bergab mit mir 




Es werden hier ja auch Bilder mit E-Bikes gepostet, dann sei das gestattet 
(Bevor Mecker kommt, ist in einer offiziellen Trialkuhle, also wesentlich legaler als jede Mtb-Trail-Tour in B.-W. ;-)


----------



## Lahmschnecke (14. Juli 2014)

Tupfennase - Respekt  hach, die jungen Mädels können das halt... *seufz*

Votec Tox - ... und die jungen "alten" aber auch! Hegau-Felsen??

Lucie und MartinaH - hübsches Bild!


----------



## Tupfennase (14. Juli 2014)

Hehe, danke.
Ich war 1-3x/ Woche unterwegs. Ich bin vor ~ 3 Jahren mal ein bisschen Cross Country gefahren (war aber nicht so meins), aber BMX oder so hab ich nie gemacht.

Was meint ihr mit "die jungen Mädels?". Sooo jung bin ich ja jetzt gar nicht mehr.

@Votec Tox: Schöne Gegend, wo ist das?  Und: Cooles Motorradbild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (14. Juli 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> ... und die jungen "alten" aber auch! Hegau-Felsen??...


	  ... ist bei Stockach, man mag es kaum glauben! 
Schön, daß Du wieder ein krückenloses Avatarbild hast!


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Juli 2014)

an Alle!

Wenn ich nochmal zur Welt komme fange ich früher an mit dem üben. Wenn die Gelenke noch nicht so zwacken.


----------



## Votec Tox (14. Juli 2014)

@Chaotenkind: Kletterst Du nicht beruflich in schwindelerregenden Höhen? 
Da bekomme ich schon beim Darandenken Angstschweiß auf der Stirn...


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Juli 2014)

Ich hänge immer mal in den Seilen.... Wir bewegen uns in der Regel von oben nach unten, das kommt meinen kaputten Knien sehr entgegen. Aufstieg am Seil kommt zum Glück nicht so häufig vor, ein paar Meter, wenn man sich mal neu positionieren muss. Wenn es länger wieder aufwärts gehen muss, wird man in der Regel von den Kollegen mit Flaschenzug oder Seilwinde hoch geholt. Man hat ja dann noch nen Patienten dabei, mit dessen Betreuung ist man genug beschäftigt und kräftemäßig ist das auch für keinen machbar. Das ganze Geraffel, Trage, usw. kommt ja auch noch mit dazu.
Mit 50 ist Schluss, dann nur noch Büro. Aber ich liebe Höhe, solange ich mein Last- und mein Sicherungsseil habe. Ohne die bin ich auch ein Schisser. Biken an seitlichen Absturzkanten geht gar nicht.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Juli 2014)

Flowtrail Corviglia, soooo spaßig !


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Juli 2014)

und dann noch die Sache mit dem Schweinehund...

Aber ich konnte noch lacheln dabei, so schlimm war es gar nicht


----------



## Promontorium (15. Juli 2014)

@Chaotenkind: rein interessehalber - Notärztin im Hubschrauber?


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Juli 2014)

Nö, Feuerwehr. Vorbeugender Brandschutz und Höhenrettung. Aber Hubi kommt trotzdem auch mal vor. Ist schon geil, wenn man mal bei der Bundespolizei mitfliegen darf.


----------



## Promontorium (15. Juli 2014)

Aaaha!


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Juli 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> (Bevor Mecker kommt, ist in einer offiziellen Trialkuhle, also wesentlich legaler als jede Mtb-Trail-Tour in B.-W. ;-)



Die Meckerin sagt: auf speziellen Mopedstrecken ist Mopedfahren natürlich kein Problem! Aber ich find's nicht lustig, wenn mir im Wald Motorräder hinterherjagen - in Frankreich (Morvan bei Dijon) und den Dolos selbst erlebt!

In diesem Sinne: schöne Bilder, wobei dass Höhlenbild inrgendwie einen "natürlicheren" Eindruck macht! 

Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. Juli 2014)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Der Wanderer sagt: auf speziellen Bikestrecken ist Biken natürlich kein Problem! Aber ich find's nicht lustig, wenn mir im Wald Biker hinterherjagen - in Frankreich (Morvan bei Dijon) und den Dolos selbst erlebt!
> 
> In diesem Sinne: schöne Bilder, wobei dass Höhlenbild inrgendwie einen "natürlicheren" Eindruck macht!
> 
> Lenka K.



merkste was? 

Sorry, aber das musste jetzt sein.


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> merkste was?
> 
> Sorry, aber das musste jetzt sein.



Ja, ich merke z.B., dass Kraftfahrzeuge im Wald verboten sind, im Gegensatz zu Mountainbikes (mindestens da, wo ich meistens fahre). Und da, wo Biken verboten ist, haben die Wanderer leider Recht sich zu beschweren. Dass sie oft auch da meckern, wo sie dazu kein Recht haben, ist eine andere Sache.

Lenka K.


----------



## scylla (18. Juli 2014)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Und da, wo Biken verboten ist, haben die Wanderer leider Recht sich zu beschweren.



Also in BaWü z.B. überall außer auf der Autobahn?
Sehe ich ziemlich anders, aber hier ist nicht der Ort um das auszudiskutieren


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Juli 2014)

Im LO wird wenigstens sachlich disskutiert, nun aber wieder Bilder 

Gestern das schöne Wetter in Klosters genossen:





Erst auf Gotschna,

dann auf Madrisa gewesen:






Das Murmeltier guckte ganz erstaunt:




"Hallo! Was macht die denn da?" 

"Hallo zurück! Bin vom rechten Pfad abgekommen und habe mich mit meinem MtB verknotet..."  






Und weiter gehts:






P.S.: Kann es doch nicht lassen... und muß noch einen Kommentar zu Lenkas Sätze loswerden:
Nur weil etwas erlaubt oder verboten ist, ist es nicht deswegen auch gleich passend oder deplaziert! Ich empfinde mich mit dem MtB durchaus an manchen Plätzen deplaziert, auch bei den Höhlen auf dem Bild der Seite zuvor und besuche sie deswegen nur einmal im Jahr.
Ganz anders in unseren von Rückewegen durchfurchten Nutzwäldern, da habe ich mit meiner abgasbereinigten Wandertrialmaschine mit Ihren sanften Trialstollen direkt vor der Haustür ein besseres Gewissen als wenn ich 2 Std. mit dem Mtb im PKW nach Klosters fahre - was ich natürlich auch mache und jeden Meter mit dem Rad in den Bergen dann genieße - wie man sieht


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. Juli 2014)

Schöne Bilder!
Besonders die Murmeltier-"Geschichte" mit dem gegenseitigen Grüßen mag ich.  (Also nicht, dass du gestürzt bist, sondern was du zu den Bildern schreibst, nicht falsch verstehen )


----------



## Chrige (20. Juli 2014)

Ach, da war ich vor einer Woche auch noch...


----------



## HiFi XS (21. Juli 2014)

Schöne Bilder @Votec Tox ! Was für ein Monster-Bike   love it!


----------



## Votec Tox (21. Juli 2014)

Das gute alte Bionicon Ironwood mit USD-Gabel und 200mm Federweg - fast schon oldschool, so wie wir auch 
Draufsitzen und genießen - zumindest bergab...  bergauf sind die 18,1 kg eher zäh...


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Juli 2014)

Oh, sowas 2 Std. vor der Haustür. Das hätt ich auch gerne (und damit auch die Ausrede für mehr Federweg).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. Juli 2014)

Gestern ne leichte Kopfschmerz-Runde bei drückender Schwüle gemacht. Der Weg geht gleich 4 mal durch den Bach:



Und ja, ich hatte meinen Spaß dabei 



Bei den Temperaturen momentan eigentlich die beste Runde überhaupt. Leider zu wenig Bachdurchfahrten


----------



## Votec Tox (28. Juli 2014)

Bilder vom WE:
Das private Bionicon-Klassentreffen bei Aalen 

Die Teilnehmer, meist mit Bioniconrädern, ein paar Fremdfabrikate waren natürlich gern gesehen - sie mußten dann ein Bionicon T-Shirt tragen 






Da ich von den ca. 25 Teilnehmern die einzige Frau war,
gibts im LO nur Bilder von mir - na toll 




Auf den Traumtrails gabs alles, steile Waldabfahrten

Und kniffelige Steinpassagen:






Dann gings wieder bergauf zum nächsten Trail:






Und wieder runter:




Am Samstag ganz ohne Regen auf trockenen Trails!

Am Sonntag sogar bei strahlendem Sonnenschein 






Die neuen Bionicon Edison Evo Modelle fahren sich richtig gut 
Gibts auch mit 26 Zoll und verschiedenen Federwegen (Einfachbrücken- und Doppelbrückengabel)






Es war ein perfekt gelungenes WE!




(Alle Rechte dieser Photos liegen bei DJT, Schwertreiter und G.)


----------



## Lahmschnecke (28. Juli 2014)

Mei, Votec, hätt´st man vorher was gesagt - das war bei mir fast um die Ecke, da hätte ich gerne mal zugeschaut ! Tolle Fotos!


----------



## Wetterfroschn (29. Juli 2014)

Sehr sehr gute Fotos Votec... hatte selbst mal ein Bionicon und bin schwer begeistert von den Rädern. Hoffe auch mal das neue Edison testen zu dürfen...  go with the flow!


----------



## Votec Tox (29. Juli 2014)

@Lahmschnecke: Das hätte mich gefreut! So mußt Du halt mal wieder an den Bodensee kommen 
@Wetterfroschn: Ich warte auch nur auf das Edison Evo in S, um es mal richtig Probefahren zu dürfen. Aber die Jungs waren am WE wirklich begeistert.


----------



## Mausoline (4. August 2014)

Trainingslager Pfalz - hochkonzentriert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (5. August 2014)

Momentan fahren wir zu viel und knipsen zu wenig 

Aber die letzte Tour war dann doch mal wieder etwas ergiebiger. An den Haltungsnoten arbeite ich noch 





















Irgendetwas scheint in den letzten Wochen in meinem Kopf "klick" gemacht zu haben, dass ich plötzlich an seitlichen Abgründen nicht mehr permanent Schnappatmung bekomme und neuerdings freiwillig auf lose-rutschigem Untergrund in steilem Gelände üben möchte. MEHR DAVON


----------



## MissSimplon (5. August 2014)

Respekt 
Tolle Bilder! Ich find die Haltung 
Wo bist Du denn da unterwegs?


----------



## Sleyvas (5. August 2014)

Danke  Das waren aber auch nicht die Bilder vom ersten Versuch, da hatte ich stellenweise noch Teleskoparme, weil es von oben einfach extrem kacke aussah, eine kurve in den Krempel zu fahren. 

Das war unsere erste Testtour an der Lahn um Nassau herum. Da gibt es ein paar ganz hübsche Trails. Die Fotos zeigen allerdings auch schon die Highlights. Aber in der Ecke gibt es wohl noch mehr. Auf jeden Fall mal einen Ausflug wert, um nicht immer auf den obligatorischen Heimattrails herumzudüsen.


----------



## MissSimplon (5. August 2014)

Hihi  Kenn ich... Hab ich auf dem Video vom letzten WE auch noch gedacht... Alte Scheisse dachte ich, Du musst sofort aufs Rad und an Deiner Haltung üben 
Schönes Gebiet aber, sieht echt fein aus was man dort alles fahren kann


----------



## mäxx__ (11. August 2014)

Sonntag war Bikeparktag.
Die ganze Family ab nach Bischofsmais zum Geiskopf; voller Parkplatz; 3x Krankenwagen (nicht für uns); viele Biker, die aber ausnahmslos rücksichtsvoll unterwegs waren.
Die Jungs hatten ihren Spass und die Mami auch, denn die wollte nur noch die Freeride-Strecke mit dem Papa runterheizen.



Es war sooooo geil


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. August 2014)

Dann haben wir uns bestimmt gesehen.
War Sonntag auch am Geißkopf. War auch positiv überrascht, wie reibungslos alles trotz vollen Parkplatzes lief und wie sich alles schön auf die Strecken verteilt hat.


----------



## Votec Tox (13. August 2014)

Schöne Bilder!
Bei Sleyvas Bildern fallen mir auch immer spontan Scyllas Bilder ein 
Am Gaiskopf war ich noch nie, lohnt sich die Anreise dorthin?

Zum trüben Wetter hier im Süden zwei Bilder der letzten Woche:

Mit dem "dünnen Grünen" in Urach:






Mit dem "Dicken Silbernen" in Davos:


----------



## Sleyvas (13. August 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Bei Sleyvas Bildern fallen mir auch immer spontan Scyllas Bilder ein


  
Die Ambitionen irgendwann mal so zu fahren wie Scylla sind auf alle Fälle mehr als reichlich vorhanden. Zum Glück habe ich nicht längere Zeit mit Forstautobahnfahrerei verbracht, sondern bin letztes Jahr mehr oder weniger direkt mit Knabbereien auf entsprechendenTrails eingestiegen und bin/war immer mit erfahreneren Leuten on Tour. Ist und war zwar häufiger etwas frustrierend, weil doch die eine oder andere Überforderung damit einhergeht, andererseits bringt es einen enorm vorwärts. Und die anderen fahren zu sehen, spornt ebenfalls weiter an. Mal sehen, was die kommenden Jahre so bringen  Ihr werdet jedenfalls mit Fotos zugespammt.


----------



## scylla (13. August 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Trainingslager Pfalz - hochkonzentriert








Sleyvas schrieb:


> Momentan fahren wir zu viel und knipsen zu wenig
> 
> Aber die letzte Tour war dann doch mal wieder etwas ergiebiger. An den Haltungsnoten arbeite ich noch
> 
> Irgendetwas scheint in den letzten Wochen in meinem Kopf "klick" gemacht zu haben, dass ich plötzlich an seitlichen Abgründen nicht mehr permanent Schnappatmung bekomme und neuerdings freiwillig auf lose-rutschigem Untergrund in steilem Gelände üben möchte. MEHR DAVON



Super 
Das mit den Haltungsnoten passt schon, erst mal bist du's gefahren. Riesen Respekt, was du für Fortschritte machst. Gleich richtig einzusteigen bringt's halt.

@Votec Tox 
Geiskopf ist super, die Reise lohnt auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Votec Tox (13. August 2014)

Prima!
Und hoffentlich gibt es bald wieder Bilder von Dir/Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (13. August 2014)

Ach Leute ich bin voll neidig! Tolle Bilder, tolle Gegende, so viel Spaß!


----------



## Votec Tox (13. August 2014)

Wenn ich Dein Avatarbild so anschaue, steht das in nichts nach


----------



## HiFi XS (13. August 2014)

Na - danke aber Berlin ist das nicht... Steine gibt es hier nur einzeln und sehr weit auseinander gelegen.  und Berge sind mindestens 3 Autobahn-Stunden weg... ich komm zu selten zum fahren!


----------



## scylla (15. August 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und hoffentlich gibt es bald wieder Bilder von Dir/Euch!



Bittesehr...


----------



## HiFi XS (15. August 2014)

Die Bilder sind so der HAMMER! Absehen von der grossartige Fahrleistung,  find ich es auch toll dass wir an eueren Reisen regelmässig teilnehmen durfen


----------



## Sleyvas (15. August 2014)

Außer  fällt mir mal wieder nichts ein. 
Vor allem zu Bild Nr. 4 von oben


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. August 2014)

Tolle Bilder!    Die Schutthalde wär jetzt nicht meins   Wo wart ihr denn? Wetter sieht ja teilweise auch etwas durchwachsen aus. Und was hast du für ein nettes Schutzblech am Vorderrad? Für den schnellen Regenguß in den ALpen genau das Richtige!


----------



## Cherry (15. August 2014)

Wird wohl ein Mash Guard sein oder?
Top Bilder!


----------



## scylla (15. August 2014)

Freut mich, wenn's gefällt 

Das ist kein Marshguard, sondern ein Tischset von Ikea 
Kostet weniger als 1/10 vom Original, gibt's in diversen lustig-bunten Designs, und man kann's sich zurechtschneiden wie es gerade beliebt. 
Und richtig erkannt, es es war etwas durchwachsen vom Wetter her. Die ersten beiden Tage hat's gegossen wie aus Eimern, danach war's ziemlich neblig und öfter mal bewölkt. Trotzdem hatten wir mit "nur" zwei richtigen Regentagen noch vergleichsweise Glück mit dem Wetter, andere Leute berichten da von schlimmerem Regen in den Alpen heuer. Wir waren in den Westalpen an der Grenze Frankreich-Italien. Genauer gesagt die Ecke Queyras, Monte Viso, Sturatal, Ubaye, Mairatal.

Als Beigabe gibt's noch eine kleine Bilderserie von der (megalustigen) Schutthalde am Monte Viso:

Lupf



Rutsch



Ums-Eck-Schlidder



Next one please


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (15. August 2014)

Bei manchen Bildern habe ich mich gefragt, wo wohl der Weg ist. Wahnsinn echt!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. August 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Bei manchen Bildern habe ich mich gefragt, wo wohl der Weg ist. Wahnsinn echt!


Ich mich auch! Tolle Aufnahmen.


----------



## scylla (15. August 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Bei manchen Bildern habe ich mich gefragt, wo wohl der Weg ist.



Manchmal stand da auch einer und hat den rechten Weg angewiesen 
"Bitte hier entlang, vooorsichtig... "


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. August 2014)

Wie immer geniale Fotos! 



scylla schrieb:


> Das ist kein Marshguard, sondern ein Tischset von Ikea
> Kostet weniger als 1/10 vom Original, gibt's in diversen lustig-bunten Designs, und man kann's sich zurechtschneiden wie es gerade beliebt.


Sehr kreativ und individuell. Wie befestigst du die dann? MIt Kabelbindern?


----------



## scylla (15. August 2014)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Sehr kreativ und individuell. Wie befestigst du die dann? MIt Kabelbindern?



Den Tipp mit den Ikea Tischsets habe ich auch nur irgendwo in den Tiefen des IBC Forums aufgegabelt, also die Kreativitätspunkte gehen an jemand anderen 
Ich hab einfach mit einem 5er Holzbohrer an 4 Stellen je zwei Löcher durchgebohrt und Kabelbinder durchgefädelt (in weiß passend zur Gabel, daher sieht man die kaum). So wie es beim "Original" Marshguard auch gelöst ist.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. August 2014)

Haben es geschafft zwei bikes in einen fast neuen dreitürer A3 zu quetschen ohne das ding großartig dreckig zu machen





Die Trails an der Isar waren ziemlich schlammig 

Bin ich froh wenn ich endlich meinen neuen Wagen mit Dachträger hab....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (18. August 2014)

Spielsonntag...


----------



## dre (18. August 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 314634 Spielsonntag...



Saubär, Gruß an euch!


----------



## MarkusL (19. August 2014)

Meine Lady im Einsatz beim Westalpencross:


----------



## Schneeflocke (19. August 2014)

Top Bilder hier  



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Haben es geschafft zwei bikes in einen fast neuen dreitürer A3 zu quetschen ohne das ding großartig dreckig zu machen


Für solche Fälle empfehle ich übrigens alte Kopfkissen, da passen die Laufräder super rein, oder selbergenähte Hüllen aus aussortierten Leintüchern/Bettwäsche o.ä.... Das verhinderte zum Großteil die Krümelei im Kofferraum 
(Bei Interesse kann ich gerne Fotos von den Hüllen für LRS und Rahmen nachliefern.)


----------



## MarkusL (20. August 2014)




----------



## MarkusL (20. August 2014)

Sind zwar auch 2 Männer drauf, aber Frau fährt vorne:


----------



## HiFi XS (20. August 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 314633
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 314634 Spielsonntag...


 

Great!


----------



## Votec Tox (1. September 2014)

Mal wieder diesen Thread hervorholen 
Vor drei Wochen bei Freunden im Norden deren Nicolai geliehen:




Bikepark Bad Salze

Vor zwei Wochen in Klosters/Davos:




Einen Tag mit Sonne und diesen gleich genutzt 

Über den Dächern von Davos:






Und Vorgestern ebenfalls in Davos:




Naß, rutschig und fast kein Mensch unterwegs. Nur in der Gondel andere MtBler getroffen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. September 2014)

Du hast ja schon den neuen MET Helm, zufrieden damit?


----------



## Promontorium (1. September 2014)

@VT: Mein Gott, wie haste Dich denn im ersten Bild so zwischen den Bäumen einklemmen können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (1. September 2014)

@Prom:  Sekundenkleber löst alle Probleme 
@Frau Rauscher: Bin sehr zufrieden, da ich weder einen richtigen DH-Helm (den habe ich ja ohnehin), noch einen Rennradhelm erwartet habe. Er ist wesentlich besser belüftet als der Deviant, vor allen Dingen der Kinnbügel und der stört ja beim "Schnaufen" am Meisten.
Er kann aber keinen laminierten DH-Helm ersetzen, er ist eben so empfindlich wie ein normaler - neudeutsch - "Enduro/AM-Helm", der Bügel paßt zur Helmoberschale.
Da gibts jetzt einen extra Faden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/met-parachute-2014-impressionen.719540/
Post 22, da liest Du meine Zusammenfassung dazu.


----------



## Sleyvas (3. September 2014)

Wir waren wieder neue Reviere auskundschaften und haben ein paar Impressionen mitgebracht


----------



## Principiante (4. September 2014)

schöne Bilder, klasse Gegend!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (4. September 2014)

Woh, Sleyvas, ich dachte erst da fährt Scylla...  das soll ein Kompliment sein!
Sieht super aus! Schöne Gegend.


----------



## Mausoline (4. September 2014)

Wer hätte das letztes Jahr gedacht  top


----------



## Votec Tox (4. September 2014)

@Sleyvas: Teufelsloch?
Da gibt es diesen schoenen YouTube Film mit Henning Bueser auf dem Hardtail.


----------



## Sleyvas (5. September 2014)

Danke euch 
Letztes Jahr hab ich sowas definitiv nur ehrfürchtig angeschaut und geschoben.

@Votec Tox 
Das haben wir vor und nach der Tour schon tausendfach abgespielt und bewundert. Wie der Mann da herumhopst ist der Wahnsinn


----------



## scylla (6. September 2014)

sauber gefahren, Sleyvas 

Wir haben derweil mal wieder ein paar weiße Flecken auf der Vogesenkarte gefüllt und nicht fotografiert. Sowieso nur Flowtrails gefunden, das gute Zeugs kennen wir anscheinend alles schon. Das obligatorische einzige "oh je, wir haben noch kein einziges Foto gemacht"-Bild:




(man verzeihe mir die suboptimale Haltung aufm Rad. Zuvor beim Uphill auf die Schnauze geflogen  und dabei den Arm so übel geprellt, dass ich am liebsten an jedem Kieselstein schreiend den Lenker losgelassen hätte. Motto des Tages: ohne Druck aufm Vorderrad geht's auch... oder: "besser schlecht gefahren als gut gelaufen" )


----------



## Mausoline (8. September 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ...... Sowieso* nur *Flowtrails gefunden, das gute Zeugs kennen wir anscheinend alles schon. Das obligatorische einzige "oh je, wir haben noch kein einziges Foto gemacht"-Bild:
> Anhang anzeigen 319811
> (man verzeihe mir die suboptimale Haltung aufm Rad. Zuvor beim Uphill auf die Schnauze geflogen  und dabei den Arm so übel geprellt, dass ich am liebsten an jedem Kieselstein schreiend den Lenker losgelassen hätte. Motto des Tages: ohne Druck aufm Vorderrad geht's auch... oder: "besser schlecht gefahren als gut gelaufen" )



*Nur *
das wär dann was für uns oder* *

*Gute Besserung*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrsBergamont (12. September 2014)

Ichbwar mit meinem neuen Bike Swoop (auch liebevoll Swoopy genannt) im Bikepark Bad Ems unterwegs. Hat Spass gemacht


----------



## MrsBergamont (12. September 2014)

Und was ich auch sehr weiter empfehlen kann - mit meinem Bergamont war ich dieses Jahr in Finale Ligure:


----------



## Whippy (16. September 2014)

Am Wochenende in Osternohe unterwegs gewesen. 
Kleiner aber feiner Park. Macht Spaß!


----------



## Principiante (16. September 2014)

Super Pic!
Ich mag Osternohe auch sehr!


----------



## Whippy (16. September 2014)

Jaaaaaa, bin froh das wir jetzt in der Nähe von so vielen
Parks wohnen  Das wird noch ein Spaß


----------



## lucie (25. September 2014)

Herbstliche Flitzerblitzer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (26. September 2014)

Oh mano - sieht schon so dunkel aus.... aber


----------



## Mausoline (28. September 2014)

Da wollt ich schon lange mal wieder hin  schee wars

Mal wieder Selbstauslöserbildchen 



Heute Ost-Mittel- und Westweg befahren



Es gibt doch was anspruchsvolles in der Gegend, Anfahrtsweg 10km über 2 Buckel, manche Kehren hab ich beim 2.Versuch auch geschafft


----------



## MrsBergamont (28. September 2014)

Gestern mal wieder Stromberg besucht


----------



## Whippy (28. September 2014)

Wir waren wieder fleißig unterwegs auf der Downhill in Osternohe


----------



## Jazzy21 (28. September 2014)

Hallo Mädels,
tolle Bike Bilder hier 
Hab auch mal ein paar schöne gesammelt, fast alle aus meinen Lieblingsbikeurlaubsregionen Harz und Erzgebirge


----------



## Whippy (29. September 2014)

Ladies, ich bin mit meinem Flugmanöver in der Auswahl zum "Bild des Tages" und würde
mich über ein Sternchen freuen 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1711196

Viele Grüße


----------



## franziskarrr (29. September 2014)

@Jazzy21 woooo ist denn das pink-lila outfit her?  des is ja a traum...


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. September 2014)

Erster Tag AX, Trail vom Pfunderer Joch Richtung Seilbahn zum Kronplatz. Links die Reifenspuren meiner Mitfahrer, Frau wählt mal wieder den dicksten Brocken zum drüberfahren. Irgendwie krieg ich das mit der Ideallinie nicht hin.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. September 2014)

Bevor ich durch Batz fahr, würde ich auch lieber über Fels fahren! Nicht immer ist die Linie, die zu Beginn am leichtesten scheint, dann hinten raus auch die Einfachste!


----------



## Speedskater (29. September 2014)

Sorry, aber die Spur ist nicht von mir.




Ideallinie für max Fun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (29. September 2014)

Bikeholic.


----------



## Mausoline (29. September 2014)

War wohl doch die Ideallinie


----------



## BodyandSoul (30. September 2014)

MrsBergamont schrieb:


> Gestern mal wieder Stromberg besucht
> Anhang anzeigen 324959


Haaaaa...und ich habe Dich dort gesehen!!!


----------



## Mausoline (30. September 2014)

Whippy schrieb:


> Ladies, ich bin mit meinem Flugmanöver in der Auswahl zum "Bild des Tages" und würde
> mich über ein Sternchen freuen
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1711196
> ...



Glückwunsch


----------



## Whippy (30. September 2014)

Danke  
Hab mich heut Morgen total gefreut.


----------



## scylla (30. September 2014)

Glückwunsch zum FdT


----------



## Jazzy21 (30. September 2014)

franziskarrr schrieb:


> @Jazzy21 woooo ist denn das pink-lila outfit her?  des is ja a traum...


Danke, ich mags auch 
Ist von OBG: http://obg.fm/cms/index.php/36-MTB-Downhill-Gear-2011/Zeige-alle-Produkte.html
Eigentlich auch recht günstig für DH Kleidung! Allerdings ist das Oberteil selbst in S immer noch so groß, dass mans eigentlich nur mit Protektorenjacke tragen kann


----------



## Votec Tox (1. Oktober 2014)

@Whippy: Gratuliere zum Photo des Tages!
@Chaotenkind: Und wann kommen Bilder vom zweiten, dritten AX-Tag usw.? 

Und mal wieder Davos 
Und mal wieder Regen und rutschig...


----------



## scylla (1. Oktober 2014)

Haute-Savoie, nach dem Regen, auch rutschig und neblig:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Oktober 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind: Und wann kommen Bilder vom zweiten, dritten AX-Tag usw.?



Der Bericht mit Fotos läuft schon. Unser Guide hat ihn unter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alpencross-2014-brauche-ein-paar-tips.716367/page-2#post-12357066
begonnen. Jeden Tag einen AX-Tag. Ich klinke mich immer mit weiteren Bildern ein.


----------



## Schwimmer (1. Oktober 2014)

Das Video ist zwar schon ein bisschen älter und die ein oder andere Lady wird es auch kennen,
a b e r
Mädels, das wird euch gefallen :


----------



## Principiante (2. Oktober 2014)

...kannte ich noch nicht, finde es voll nett!


----------



## scylla (2. Oktober 2014)

some more pics


----------



## Chrige (2. Oktober 2014)

@scylla Super tolle pics! Das letzte ist ja Oberhammer!!!  Das treibt direkt meine Motivation an...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt, kann man die irgendwo zum Foto des Tages wählen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (2. Oktober 2014)

das letzte wollte ich auch vorschlagen  weiß aber auch nicht wie das geht

Schatzi sagt perfekt, hat alles erkannt


----------



## Bettina (2. Oktober 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Stimmt, kann man die irgendwo zum Foto des Tages wählen?





Mausoline schrieb:


> das letzte wollte ich auch vorschlagen  weiß aber auch nicht wie das geht
> 
> Schatzi sagt perfekt, hat alles erkannt


Bild im Beitrag anklicken und dann auf den Stern rechts oben klicken  aber dalli


----------



## Whippy (2. Oktober 2014)

Bild des Tages wird von der Redaktion ausgesucht. Gewählt werden immer nur Bilder vom Vortag. Jeden Tag 4 Stück und in der Zeit von 8 Uhr bis 8 Uhr wird abgestimmt. Das Bild mit den meistern Sternen gewinnt.


----------



## scylla (2. Oktober 2014)

jup, beeinflussen kann man das nicht, ob's in die Auswahl kommt.

Aber egal wie: Danke für die vielen Likes


----------



## scylla (4. Oktober 2014)

Hat ja tatsächlich geklappt 
Danke sehr


----------



## scylla (5. Oktober 2014)

Weil's so schön war: noch etwas Nachschlag von den wundervollen Tagen am Höchsten in den Alpen...


----------



## mathijsen (5. Oktober 2014)

geht ja auch immer mehr in richtung stolperbiken, bei dir...


----------



## Sleyvas (5. Oktober 2014)

Wahnsinnsbilder (wie immer)!


----------



## Promontorium (5. Oktober 2014)

Als "Man only!" bin ich gleich wieder weg, aber Du, liebe @Sleyvas, bist ja auch immer besser dabei!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Oktober 2014)

tolle Fotos scylla !
ich schaue sie immer wieder gern an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. Oktober 2014)

Zwar nicht das Beste, aber "Der Flow kommt zum Schluss"
Kann man auch mal aushalten. Eher nicht zum Aushalten war die grauslige Volksmusik in der CAS Hütte oben ... wir haben den ersehnten Kaffee sausen lassen und uns schwer beeilt, außer Hörweite zu kommen 
Statt dessen haben wir halt lieber lustige Felsen geknipst:







sorry, hier schummelt sich mal ein männliches Wesen ins Bild


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Oktober 2014)

Und dann noch Sonnenschein dabei. Hattet ihr es gut.


----------



## Mausoline (6. Oktober 2014)

Einfach scheee mit solchen Hintergründen


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (6. Oktober 2014)

Hallo liebe Ladys 

wollte mich auch mal wieder melden  War am Wochenende mal wieder die Filthy Trails in Belgien besuchen und kann sie nur empfehlen - vor allem, wenn man etwas an seiner Sprungtechnik pfeilen möchte  

Hier ein paar Eindrücke:


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Oktober 2014)

@ Scylla, deine Bilder sind wie immer der Hammer!
Für grauslige volksdümmliche Musik musst du allerdings nicht bis nach Frankreich fahren, da genügen schon die paar Kilometer nach Tirol. Dort ne Hütte zu finden, die ohne Beschallung auskommt, ist ungefähr so schwierig wie einen schönen und erlaubten Trail zu finden.


----------



## scylla (7. Oktober 2014)

War in der Schweiz


----------



## Whippy (7. Oktober 2014)

Filthy Trails ist echt toll und hat nen eigenen Flair  ... nur das ständige hochschieben ist doof 

Schöne Fotos!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Oktober 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> War in der Schweiz


Na dann....   Und die sind auch so schräg drauf?


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Oktober 2014)

Am WE in Braunlage. Wer noch nie da war --- fahr hin! Viele interessante und anspruchvolle Strecken. Die obere DH und Single Trail Strecken sind offen. Wow!

Der Sprung hier im Bild ist ein Roadgap - da bin ich natürlich nicht drüber gefahren. Aber die DH-Strecken in sich sind klasse. Kann ich empfehlen für alle, die eine Herausförderung nicht scheuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (7. Oktober 2014)

In Braunlage war ich auch gerade am Wochenende mit meiner Mädelstruppe, hat wieder viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## dre (7. Oktober 2014)

... wenn man da nicht oft so lange anstehen müsste um hochgondeln zu können.


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Oktober 2014)

dre schrieb:


> ... wenn man da nicht oft so lange anstehen müsste um hochgondeln zu können.


 
Am Samstag war es in der Tat brutal voll. Aber die Zeit in der Schlange war nicht um sonst. Wir haben direkt ein Paar Bekannschaften geschlossen und sind dann über 2 Tage zusammengefahren. 

@Echinopsis   cool!   Da waren eine Menge Frauen dort unterwegs. Das hat mich überrascht da als @riotgrrrl und ich in April in Braunlage unterwegs waren, war nur noch eine einzige Frau dort auch unterwegs :/


----------



## Chrige (8. Oktober 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Na dann....   Und die sind auch so schräg drauf?


 Nicht alle!!!


----------



## Votec Tox (8. Oktober 2014)

Tolle Bilder! 
@scylla: Wie immer sehr schöne Bilder, der Trail schlängelt sich so schön dahin, überlege die ganze Zeit wo das in der CH sein könnte... war bei diesen "geschliffenen" Felsen mal ein Gletscher?
@JanaTuerlich: Klasse Sprünge und klasse Bike, das Last Herb!
@HiFi XS[/USER]: War noch nie in Braunlage, beim Vorbeifahren nur mal Halt Im Bikepark Hahnenklee gemacht, vielleicht das nächste Mal nach Braunlage schauen?[/USER]


----------



## HiFi XS (9. Oktober 2014)

@Votec Tox
Die Single Trail und the beide Downhills sind schon spaßig und lang. Braunlage habe ich gehört hat die längste DH Strecke in Deutschland. Ich hab jeden falls immer Krämpfe in den Hände und Unterarm. Sehr wurzelig und Steine gibts viele 

Braunlage wäre mmn ein Ladies Treffen wert. Hat 6 verschiedene Strecken, eine Freeride Strecke mit ein paar Northshores. Tourenfahrer können überall bergauf fahren. Andreasberg ist nicht weit entfernt und hat anfängerfreundliche Strecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (9. Oktober 2014)

dre schrieb:


> ... wenn man da nicht oft so lange anstehen müsste um hochgondeln zu können.


Dann hab ich bisher Glück gehabt, weder zu Pfingsten noch am vergangenen Sonntag mussten wir lange warten, das ging immer ruck zuck.

Um beim Thema zu bleiben und nicht nur zu Labern, Dolomiten Nähe Drei Zinnen:


----------



## scylla (10. Oktober 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> @scylla: Wie immer sehr schöne Bilder, der Trail schlängelt sich so schön dahin, überlege die ganze Zeit wo das in der CH sein könnte... war bei diesen "geschliffenen" Felsen mal ein Gletscher?



Das ist an den Hängen des Rhone-Tals bei Martigny. 
Die Felsen sehen in der Tat sehr danach aus, als wären sie von Gletschern bearbeitet worden. Unwahrscheinlich ist das nicht, in der Gegend gibt's auch heute noch so einige Gletscher.


----------



## Stevie-79 (10. Oktober 2014)

grad beim stöbern den Thread hier entdeckt, wow Hammer Fotos!


----------



## Sandra07 (10. Oktober 2014)

Hi!
Ist jemand von euch am Samstag in St. Andreasberg? Dort findet der erste Fatbike Jam statt http://blog.ridethemountain.de/2014/07/09/1-fatbike-jam-harz/
Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich mir das mal angucke...
Gruß
Sandra


----------



## 08LanE (11. Oktober 2014)

Ist jetzt schon was länger her, aber es gibt neue Videos... Also wen es interessiert, kann ja mal reinschauen. 
Viel Spaß damit. 
Übrigens: Bad Endbach - das Trialgelände, das man auf dem zweiten Gelände sieht, ist neu und wurde zusammen mit dem NEUEN FLOWTRAIL in Bad Endbach erbaut: http://www.flowtrail-bad-endbach.de/
Bin ihn auch schon gefahren und muss sagen: ECHT SUPER! 











Im Herbst mache ich vielleicht wieder mal ein Neues, wenn dann mein Bike mal wieder fit ist 
Viele Grüße
Larena


----------



## Principiante (11. Oktober 2014)

Hi Larena!
Man, hast Dich ja mächtig gesteigert, Hut ab!
schöne Videos!

LG, Principiante!

P.S. : Kennt Du den hier schon?






Find ich irre. Vor allem der mit dem BMX, der spielt ja damit, gibts ja gar nicht...


----------



## Votec Tox (11. Oktober 2014)

Die Flatland BMXer sind echt bewundernswert, hier einer der ganz Großen:




Ist mehr Rollen und Tanz im Gegensatz zum Trial. (Sorry fürs OT)


----------



## Whippy (11. Oktober 2014)

Wer Steine und Wurzeln mag, sollte unbedingt auch mal nach Spicak


----------



## 08LanE (12. Oktober 2014)

Hey nochmal,
das erste Video ist ja mal richtig gut gemacht!! Gerade die Mischung von allem ist extrem schön anzusehen  
Hab es aber vorher noch nicht entdeckt 



Principiante schrieb:


> Hi Larena!
> Man, hast Dich ja mächtig gesteigert, Hut ab!
> schöne Videos!
> 
> ...



Dankeschöön


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Oktober 2014)

hier ein paar GoPro Zufallsschüsse... für zufällig gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (12. Oktober 2014)

Bist du das? Toll


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Oktober 2014)

Ja, da hatte ich echt mal ne gute Tagesform 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## HiFi XS (13. Oktober 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> hier ein paar GoPro Zufallsschüsse... für zufällig gar nicht so schlecht Anhang anzeigen 328345Anhang anzeigen 328345Anhang anzeigen 328346Anhang anzeigen 328347Anhang anzeigen 328348


 
wie schön! da würde ich gern fahren.


----------



## HiFi XS (13. Oktober 2014)

08LanE schrieb:


> Ist jetzt schon was länger her, aber es gibt neue Videos... Also wen es interessiert, kann ja mal reinschauen.
> Viel Spaß damit.
> Übrigens: Bad Endbach - das Trialgelände, das man auf dem zweiten Gelände sieht, ist neu und wurde zusammen mit dem NEUEN FLOWTRAIL in Bad Endbach erbaut: http://www.flowtrail-bad-endbach.de/
> Bin ihn auch schon gefahren und muss sagen: ECHT SUPER!
> ...


 
Klasse! @08LanE  Ich finde deine Arbeit total überzeugend und eine tolle Sache.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. Oktober 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> wie schön! da würde ich gern fahren.



Serfaus Fiss Ladis  Tolle Trails dort !!!


----------



## HiFi XS (14. Oktober 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Serfaus Fiss Ladis  Tolle Trails dort !!!


 
Ist das im Bike Park? Sieht nicht so aus, oder?


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Oktober 2014)

Das sind die Trails die mir gefallen. Muss ich mal meinem Scheich näher bringen, das wäre was für nächstes Jahr. Eine Woche dort und dann wieder ab nach Riva....


----------



## Mausoline (14. Oktober 2014)

Serfaus ist auch ein schönes Skigebiet


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Oktober 2014)

Im bikepark waren wir auch, aber für dieses Jahr bin ich "angelegte" Strecken etwas leid... 
(Die Fotos sind nicht vom Park!)

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Oktober 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Das sind die Trails die mir gefallen. Muss ich mal meinem Scheich näher bringen, das wäre was für nächstes Jahr. Eine Woche dort und dann wieder ab nach Riva....



Für 1 Woche finde ich nicht, dass das was hergibt... Fahr lieber nach Nauders, von dort kannst du locker einen Tagesausflug nach Serfaus machen, aber hast dann noch weiter mehr Möglichkeiten, z.B. Val Müstair. Oder kombiniere es... Serfaus selber ist schrecklich!


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Oktober 2014)

Ok, danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Oktober 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Oktober 2014)

Mal wieder Bilder 
Letzte Woche in den franz. Seealpen:




Eine Woche Sonnenschein und im Tal bis zu 25 Grad 


Trails bis zu 9 km lang:






Spitzkehren bis zum Abwinken:





Das Alva hat weniger Lenkeinschlag als mein geliebtes Ironwood, da ist man schnell am Anschlag...





Und das mit dem HR versetzen im steinigen, verblockten und teile ausgestzen Gelände klappt langsam besser,
da fehlt mir einfach die Übung in den Bergen, zu Haus auf kuscheligem Waldboden ist es doch viel einfacher...


----------



## scylla (20. Oktober 2014)

Da hast du ja perfektes Wetter erwischt!
So hätte der Sommer auch gern ausschauen dürfen.

Schöne Bilder 

Beim Hinterradversetzen im Blockigen ist bei mir meistens gar nicht der Versetzer selbst das Problem. Wenn's sehr löchrig in der Kurve ist und viele Steine hochstehen, ist es mehr das präzise Anfahren und genau am richtigen Punkt zum Stehen kommen, und hinterher wieder das Losfahren, was mir noch Ärger macht. Oft steh ich dann perfekt am Kurvenausgang, und scheitere an dem Versuch, aus dem Stand über einen popeligen 15cm hohen Stein vorm Vorderrad drüber zu drücken, während mein Hinterrad sonstwo auf der Wegkante steht 
Wenn's sehr ausgesetzt ist und nicht zu verblockt, finde ich es prinzipiell eh einfacher und sicherer, beim langsamen Rollen das Hinterrad mit mehreren kleinen Hüpferchen "nachzuführen" (sofern das möglich ist). Da muss man einfach nicht so weit übern Kipp-Punkt wie bei einem weiten Hüpfer. Ist halt nicht sonderlich elegant, aber was macht's? 

Übung für daheim: Treppen und (Bushaltestellen-)Bürgersteige. Die Spitzkehre muss man sich halt mit viel Phantasie dazu denken, aber dafür gibt's das an jeder Ecke und simuliert gut steiniges Terrain mit Felsstufen


----------



## Sleyvas (21. Oktober 2014)

Wieder mal sehr schöne Fotos 

Ein paar kann ich auch wieder beisteuern. Erstmal was aus der Heimat...






Hier kam ich zuletzt nicht an dem kaum erkennbaren Baumstumpf vorbei, der in den Weg ragt. Dieses Mal ging es problemlos. Der Weg muss eindeutig breiter geworden sein.




Und wieder was aus der geliebten Pfalz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Oktober 2014)

Schöne Bilder, Sleyvas!
Berichte doch mal, wie euer Alpencross war! Hast du davon keine Bilder?


----------



## Sleyvas (21. Oktober 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, Sleyvas!
> Berichte doch mal, wie euer Alpencross war! Hast du davon keine Bilder?


Danke 
Meinst du auch mich mit dem Alpencross? Sowas haben wir bisher weder gemacht noch ernsthaft geplant


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Oktober 2014)

Sorry, das hab ich verwechselt, das war Laterra.


----------



## scylla (21. Oktober 2014)

Top, Sleyvas 
Wo habt ihr euch denn da rumgetrieben in der schönen Pfalz? Ich muss gestehen, dass ich nicht alle Perspektiven erkenne


----------



## Sleyvas (22. Oktober 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Top, Sleyvas
> Wo habt ihr euch denn da rumgetrieben in der schönen Pfalz? Ich muss gestehen, dass ich nicht alle Perspektiven erkenne



Hast ne PN


----------



## Martina H. (25. Oktober 2014)

Herbst


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Oktober 2014)

Sieht sehr entspannt aus. Schöne Herbststimmung!


----------



## niceann (25. Oktober 2014)

Vom letzten Wochenende, Sonnen-Verwöhnten und warm ........







Spaß im Herbst




noch eines aus dem Photoshop mit Vignette





....Grüße aus´m Ländle


----------



## HiFi XS (27. Oktober 2014)

Mädchen Only!!!!!  Ein 12-jähriges Mädchen zeigt, wo der Hammer hängt.  Ladies, zieht euch warm an


----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2014)

ja, die "Kleine" (mit 12 Jahren) hat's richtig drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (27. Oktober 2014)

cool, 12 müsste Frau nochmal sein. 

Da fällt einem vieles leichter


----------



## Mausoline (27. Oktober 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> cool, 12 müsste Frau nochmal sein.
> 
> Da fällt einem vieles leichter



Genau dasselbe hab ich auch gedacht  Einfach klasse


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Oktober 2014)

Einfach nur top!


----------



## Beorn (27. Oktober 2014)

Soll ich das meiner 4-jährigen Tochter zeigen oder besser nicht?


----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2014)

Beorn schrieb:


> Soll ich das meiner 4-jährigen Tochter zeigen oder besser nicht?



man kann nie früh genug anfangen


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (27. Oktober 2014)

Erstmal: super Video und klasse gefahren!!!!

Ich habe hier auch noch ein Video aus unserem letzten Sommerurlaub


----------



## Mausoline (27. Oktober 2014)

Hmmmmmhh
Wir haben grad vor 3 Tagen wieder ne Einladung nach Vancouver erhalten, da kommen wir jetzt wohl nicht mehr drumrum


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (27. Oktober 2014)

haha ne, ich glaube ihr müsst ...


----------



## IndianaWalross (27. Oktober 2014)

Naja MTB ok - aber irgendwie scheints die Leute ja voll zu packen wenn man einfach Kids oder Viecher Szenen aus Filmen nachmachen lässt. Sorry, kann ich nix mit anfangen, wenn jemand einen meiner Lieblings Rocky Teile so billig fast 1:1 mit Kids nachäfft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (28. Oktober 2014)

ja, das Video äfft Szenen aus Rocky nach. Das ist aber nicht nur billig kopiert um gut anzukommen, sondern hat eine Aussage und einen tieferen Sinn.
Lies mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/how-...hsfahrerin-vali-hoell-video-interview.731464/
Ich habe die Diskussion über das Sponsoring durch YT, auf die hier eingegangen wird, am Rande mitverfolgt, und kann schon verstehen, dass man darauf eine ironische Antwort in Form der Rocky-Szenen in dem Video gibt.


----------



## Mausoline (28. Oktober 2014)

Jana_Tuerlich schrieb:


> haha ne, ich glaube ihr müsst ...



seid ihr nur Bike-Park gefahren? oder gibts auch unangelegte Strecken oder Touren?


----------



## scylla (28. Oktober 2014)

Nach und nach sortiere ich gerade die aktuellen Gomera-Fotos aus:











Wer alle Bilder sehen will und ein wenig Text dazu lesen möchte, kann ab und zu hier reinschauen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hard...dead-and-hardtails-rock.732661/#post-12424999
Die Tage kommt noch mehr davon.


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Oktober 2014)

Schau mal einer an, wart ihr jetzt auch mal dort. Wir sind diesbezüglich Wiederholungstäter, weil die Trails klasse sind, wir nen guten Bikeverleih aufgetan haben, so das wir unsere nicht mitnehmen müssen (auch wenn ich meine Speedhub immer vermisse) und wir das Klima, das Futter und die entspannten Leute dort mögen.


----------



## scylla (28. Oktober 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Schau mal einer an, wart ihr jetzt auch mal dort. Wir sind diesbezüglich Wiederholungstäter, weil die Trails klasse sind, wir nen guten Bikeverleih aufgetan haben, so das wir unsere nicht mitnehmen müssen (auch wenn ich meine Speedhub immer vermisse) und wir das Klima, das Futter und die entspannten Leute dort mögen.



Oh ja!
Ich habe die Insel spontan zu meiner Lieblings-Kanareninsel erhoben. Leider etwas klein. Dafür gibt es dort eben Qualität statt Quantität.
Soviele Top-Trails auf kleinstem Raum hab ich noch selten gesehen. Allein die 3,5 Abfahrten, die wir ins Valle runter gemacht haben, sind alle in meinen Kanaren-Top-10 gelandet 

Supernette Leute, entspannte Atmosphäre, etc kommt noch dazu. Nicht nur, dass wir ständig coole Trails hatten, auch die Begegnungen mit den Fußgängern auf den Trails waren toll! Wir hatten noch nie so nette und lange Gespräche mit durchweg interessierten und neugierigen Naturliebhabern wie auf LG. Einige haben wir auch mehrfach getroffen (die Insel ist ja schließlich klein), und es war jedes Mal ein freudiges Wiedersehen unter "Verrückten" 

Ein wirklich tolles Eiland! Hoffentlich bleibt es noch lange so ein gemütlicher Geheimtipp


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke schon, da die Anreise ja nicht direkt möglich ist. Wir schlagen unsere Zelte immer im Valle Gran Rey auf, da kommt dann auch noch der Bustransfer über fast ne Stunde dazu. Haben sie jetzt endlich wieder die Fähre in Betrieb genommen, die um die Insel herum fährt? Wir mussten letztes Mal immer ein Taxi bemühen, wenn wir in ein anderes Tal abgefahren sind und keine Lust hatten mehrere hundert HM wieder nach oben zu strampeln um wieder in den Nationalpark und von dort aus ins Valle zu gelangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (28. Oktober 2014)

Ne, alle Fähren gehen aktuell nur bis San Sebastian.
In der Tat etwas suboptimal. Wir waren auch im Valle. Allerdings hatten wir ein Mietauto aus TF mitgebracht. Das macht zwar die Fähre etwas teurer, aber es ist einfach deutlich bequemer, weil man am Flughafen den ganzen schweren Krempel einfach ins Auto packen kann, und nicht alles erst in ein Taxi, dann wieder auf die Fähre, dann nochmal ins Taxi etc umladen und hinter sich her zerren muss. Mit "normalem" Gepäck ginge das ja noch, aber mit den Fahrrädern hätte mich das ganz schön angekotzt.
Man muss nur die Konditionen der Autoverleiher genau durchlesen, einige erlauben nicht, dass man das Autos auf einer Fähre mitnimmt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Oktober 2014)

Mist, naja hoffen wir für nächstes Jahr mal des Beste. Es gab mal eine kleine Fähre, die nur die Insel selbst umrundet hat, so von einem kleinen Hafen zum nächsten. Da konnte man in einem Tal runter fahren, dort auf die Fähre hüpfen und zurück zum Hafen im Valle fahren. Diese Fähre sollte eigentlich wieder in Betrieb gehen. Das Mietauto nutzt uns ja nichts, wir können uns ja schlecht selbst irgendwo unten abholen und wieder nach oben bringen. Sonst bleibt wieder nur Carlos mit seinem Bikeanhänger.


----------



## scylla (28. Oktober 2014)

oder strampeln 
Bis man auf halber Höhe ist, ist das Hirn eh so gar, dass man's gar nicht mehr merkt 

Die Benchi Express war anscheinend zu unrentabel. Es ist zwar neu ausgeschrieben, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es für andere Unternehmer rentabler wäre. Daher wird sich da keiner drum reißen. Da müssten wahrscheinlich massiv Subventionen her, was bei der aktuellen wirtschaftlichen Lage in Spanien eher unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (28. Oktober 2014)

@Mausoline: Wir waren nur in Bikeparks (Golden, Vernon, Whistler). Mein Freund wollte eben - wenn es schon mal nach Whistler geht  - seinen DH mitnehmen. Aber er hat wirklich lange hin und her überlegt.
Ich hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch kein DH, daher fiel bei mir die Wahl leicht 

Alle Locals, die wir so in den Bikeparks getroffen haben, sagten zu gefühlt jedem Ort, dass man dort UNBEDINGT Touren fahren muss.

Aber das Biken da drüben hat einen ganz anderen Stellenwert: Dort wird nicht zwischen XC, All Mountain, Enduro etc unterschieden.
Wenn du nicht in einem Bikepark fährst, wird alles als XC bezeichnet. Es geht einfach ums Fahrrad fahren und nicht um Marken, Federweg oder Alter des Rads. Ganz egal, hauptsache man hat Spaß. Man geht in die Touri-Info, bekommt einen Stadtplan, auf dem praktischer Weise schon XC-Trails eingezeichnet sind, die dann im Wald ausgeschildert sind. Nach Schwierigkeitsgeraden unterteilt und mit km und Höhenprofil.
Quasi alle Hometrails in deiner oder meiner Umgebung als Trailmap zusammengefasst. Und es wird einfach nach dem Prinzip "Share the trails" gelebt - und das funktioniert! Weil einfach alle diese unglaubliche Natur genießen.

Ach ich könnte noch so viel schreiben 

Kurzum: Dieses Jahr waren keine Touren außerhalb vom Bikepark dabei. Was wir nicht unterschätzen wollten war die Tatsache, dass es dort unter anderem Bären gibt und wir uns da null Vorstellung von machen konnten, wie "schlimm" oder eben auch nicht es wirklich ist.

Wir haben dann kurzerhand beschlossen, nächstes Jahr wieder hinzufahren. Diesmal beide mit "Enduros" oder wie man es nennen mag  Bikeparktauglich sind die auch!

Was man alles so aus Pemperton, Nelson, Fernie, Squamish, Whistler und was sonst noch alles liest und sieht... Wahnsinn!!!

Vielleicht gibt es dann auch ein Video "Kanada 2015"


----------



## scylla (28. Oktober 2014)

Hört sich an, als könnten wir noch eine Menge von den Kanadiern lernen


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Oktober 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> oder strampeln
> Bis man auf halber Höhe ist, ist das Hirn eh so gar, dass man's gar nicht mehr merkt
> 
> Die Benchi Express war anscheinend zu unrentabel. Es ist zwar neu ausgeschrieben, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es für andere Unternehmer rentabler wäre. Daher wird sich da keiner drum reißen. Da müssten wahrscheinlich massiv Subventionen her, was bei der aktuellen wirtschaftlichen Lage in Spanien eher unwahrscheinlich ist.



Ja, ja strampeln. Einmal im Urlaub geben wir uns das. Vom Valle die Straße hoch bis zur Laguna Grande. 15 km fast ausschließlich bergauf. Dann isses aber auch gut. Ich mag die Tunnel nicht wirklich. Wir haben zwar immer ausreichend Licht dabei, aber trotzdem. Vor zwei Jahren konnte man den längeren Tunnel noch auf der alten Straße umfahren, aber dieses Jahr hat es einen heftigen Steinschlag gegeben. Wir sind trotzdem mal die alte Straße reingefahren um zu schauen, ob wirklich nichts mehr geht. Mussten dann umdrehen und wieder auf die neue Straße zurück. Es ging wirklich nicht.

Die Benchi schreiben die schon seit 2 Jahren aus. Eigentlich war dieses Jahr der Zuschlag erteilt worden, aber nachdem bekannt wurde, das für die Beförderung von Einheimischen und Residenten ein Zuschuss gezahlt werden soll, haben andere Fährbetreiber gemault und eine neue Ausschreibung gefordert, weil auf dieser Grundlage würden sie auch gerne fahren.
Mal sehen, vielleicht zahlt die EU ja, so wie den Flughafen, auf dem noch nie ein Flieger gelandet ist, oder das Barranco, das nicht fertig wird....


----------



## scylla (29. Oktober 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Vor zwei Jahren konnte man den längeren Tunnel noch auf der alten Straße umfahren, aber dieses Jahr hat es einen heftigen Steinschlag gegeben. Wir sind trotzdem mal die alte Straße reingefahren um zu schauen, ob wirklich nichts mehr geht. Mussten dann umdrehen und wieder auf die neue Straße zurück. Es ging wirklich nicht.
> 
> Die Benchi schreiben die schon seit 2 Jahren aus. Eigentlich war dieses Jahr der Zuschlag erteilt worden, aber nachdem bekannt wurde, das für die Beförderung von Einheimischen und Residenten ein Zuschuss gezahlt werden soll, haben andere Fährbetreiber gemault und eine neue Ausschreibung gefordert, weil auf dieser Grundlage würden sie auch gerne fahren.
> Mal sehen, vielleicht zahlt die EU ja, so wie den Flughafen, auf dem noch nie ein Flieger gelandet ist, oder das Barranco, das nicht fertig wird....



Die alte "Umgehungsstraße" um den unteren Tunnel wird heuer repariert. Die geht also. War zwar Baustelle, aber man kam durch. Es wird dort eine hübsche Mauer hochgezogen anstatt der Leitplanke zur Absicherung, und die Felswände auf der anderen Seite werden vernünftig gegen Steinschlag gesichert. Wird wahrscheinlich ein Touri-Aussichtspunkt oder ähnliches draus.
Die alte Straße um den oberen Tunnel kann man nicht nehmen. Die haben sie am Ende abgebaggert, so dass man am Tunnelausgang ein paar Meter bis zur Straße runterklettern müsste. Würde schon irgendwie gehen, wäre mir aber deutlich zu blöd.
Ich mag die Tunnel aber auch nicht, da hab ich trotz Blinki-Rücklicht immer Angst, dass mich einer übersieht.

Wenn aus der Fähre tatsächlich noch was wird, dann wäre das sehr fein  Drücken wir mal die Daumen.

PS: wir sollten nicht so viel querspammen, lass uns lieber mal komplett in den anderen Thread umziehen


----------



## Mausoline (29. Oktober 2014)

Jana_Tuerlich schrieb:


> @Mausoline: ......Kurzum: Dieses Jahr waren keine Touren außerhalb vom Bikepark dabei. Was wir nicht unterschätzen wollten war die Tatsache, dass es dort unter anderem Bären gibt und wir uns da null Vorstellung von machen konnten, wie "schlimm" oder eben auch nicht es wirklich ist......



 Bären, da hab ich ja noch gar nicht dran gedacht


----------



## Lenka K. (29. Oktober 2014)

Bären ... die kommen auch mal in Bayern vor. Überleben da allerdings meistens nicht lange ...

  Lenka K.


----------



## scylla (30. Oktober 2014)

Es ist mal wieder ein Foto im Pool zum FdT gelandet:




Warum gerade das Bild ausgewählt wurde, dürft ihr mich nicht fragen . Ehrlich gesagt finde ich, dass wir ein paar deutlich bessere gemacht haben.
Würde mich trotzdem über ein paar "Likes" freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Oktober 2014)

Mein Sternchen hast du 
Selbst wenn du noch bessere hast, mir persönlich gefallen Bilder mit "echten" Bergen und  Natur-Trails immer besser, als diese Bike-Park Action-Bilder.


----------



## scylla (30. Oktober 2014)

Merci 

Ich versteh halt manchmal die Auswahlkriterien nicht so ganz. Genau das Bild wäre in meiner Privatauswahl fast hinten runter gefallen. Hab's dann eigentlich nur drin gelassen, weil es gut den Charakter des Trails veranschaulicht. Aber ist ja eh egal, Geschmäcker sind verschieden, und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Oktober 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Mein Sternchen hast du
> Selbst wenn du noch bessere hast, mir persönlich gefallen Bilder mit "echten" Bergen und  Natur-Trails immer besser, als diese Bike-Park Action-Bilder.



Besser kann man es nicht sagen. Sternchen dto.!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Oktober 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Merci
> ... weil es gut den Charakter des Trails veranschaulicht. ...




vielleicht fand es jemand genau aus dem Grund fotodestageswürdig 

La Gomera sieht vielversprechend aus  Ich hoffe gerade dass ich es über Silvester nach La Palma schaffe!


----------



## scylla (30. Oktober 2014)

Danke fürs liken 

mein persönlicher Geschmack wäre z.B. eher...


----------



## bajcca (31. Oktober 2014)

@scylla 
Ich wollte gerade liken, aber zu spät, die Siegerehrung ist bereits erfolgt!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## scylla (31. Oktober 2014)

Danke allen! 

Ich weiß einfach nicht, welcher Trail auf der Insel mir am besten gefallen soll. Aber dieser hier ist gaaanz weit oben (und die Bilder davon gefallen mir auch besser )


----------



## Schildbürger (31. Oktober 2014)

Beorn schrieb:


> Soll ich das meiner 4-jährigen Tochter zeigen oder besser nicht?


Vielleicht das hier:


----------



## Mausoline (1. November 2014)

Und das alles ohne Protectoren   Mädels nimmt euch mal ein Beispiel an dem Knirps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (9. November 2014)

Noch mal das super Wetter genutzt.


----------



## Principiante (10. November 2014)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Vielleicht das hier:


An sich echt niedlich! Das wird mal ein echter Crack!

...hmm, aber so oft wie der auf seine "Murmeln" fällt, ist das noch gesund? Ich meine, er will vielleicht selber später mal kleine _Freerider_ zeugen???





@lucie : echt klasse Fotos, werd ich echt neidisch!


----------



## dre (10. November 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Noch mal das super Wetter genutzt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334644
> ...



St. Andreasberg?


----------



## HiFi XS (10. November 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Noch mal das super Wetter genutzt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334646


 
Super!!!! @lucie Sieht nach total viel Spaß aus und @Martina H. auf den Brettern   !  (aber wo sind die Protektoren für die Schulter?)


----------



## Martina H. (10. November 2014)

dre schrieb:


> St. Andreasberg?



Jep...


----------



## Martina H. (10. November 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Super!!!! @lucie Sieht nach total viel Spaß aus und @Martina H. auf den Brettern   !




... ja, guckst Du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (10. November 2014)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... ja, guckst Du


Way to go Martina! Mutig.


----------



## HiFi XS (10. November 2014)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Vielleicht das hier:


So ein Rad brauche ich auch - wo ich nicht nur im Sitzten meine Füße auf dem Boden bekommen, sodern auch noch fast die Knie


----------



## Martina H. (10. November 2014)

... nöö, gar nicht mutig - die sind echt schön gebaut...

Übrigens haben wir den Cheffe von MSB kennengelernt, der war einer LO-Aktion nicht unbedingt abgeneigt, bei Interesse ginge da evtl. was


----------



## HiFi XS (10. November 2014)

Was ist bitte MSB?


----------



## Martina H. (10. November 2014)

MSB X-Trail = Matthias Schmidt Berg X-Trail = Bikepark St. Andreasberg


----------



## lucie (10. November 2014)

Wetter und Boden waren einfach supi für das letzte WE in St. Andreasberg, Strecke richtig schön griffig und am Nachmittag ließ sich sogar noch einmal die Sonne blicken.
Die Betreiber hatten beim Anlegen der Strecken schon ein gutes Händchen und haben an alle gedacht. Hier kann jeder/jede richtig Spaß haben, ob Fahrkönner oder Anfänger - ich find's dort einfach nur Klasse.
Vielleicht kann sich die berliner Truppe (@Principiante, @HiFi XS,...) nächstes Jahr ja mal zusammen auf eine Harztour begeben.
Wir würden uns freuen, wenn wir dort mal gemeinsam mit Euch runterbrettern könnten.


----------



## HiFi XS (10. November 2014)

Prima Idee


----------



## lucie (10. November 2014)

Ach ja, und Schulterprotektoren habe ich nicht - aber immerhin einen Fullface!


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. November 2014)

Hm, St. Andreasberg sind von mir aus knapp 300 km. Mit ner Übernachtung könnte ich es mir auch vorstellen, dort mal aufzuschlagen. Wenn sich ne Gruppe findet, macht doch mal piep.


----------



## dre (10. November 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> ...Die Betreiber hatten beim Anlegen der Strecken schon ein gutes Händchen und haben an alle gedacht. Hier kann jeder/jede richtig Spaß haben, ob Fahrkönner oder Anfänger...



Na also, hab ich doch ...... Schön das es sich für euch so gelohnt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (11. November 2014)

Yep, bin dabei.
Ich hab sogar ein paar Schulterprotektoren über, die ich lucie dann  leihe...


----------



## lucie (11. November 2014)

@Principiante Das klingt gut.  Hoffe, dass wir das nächstes Jahr mal in die Reihe bekommen. Ich fänd's super.


----------



## Martina H. (11. November 2014)

@dre

Wir waren ja jetzt schon 2-mal da, das erste mal ein kurzüberlegter Spontanbesuch beim Vorbeifahren - mit den Hardttails.

Ganz sicher sind wir uns noch nicht, welches Bike dort mehr Spass macht. Beide haben ihre Vor- bzw. Nachteile, Beide machen richtig Spass dort


----------



## HiFi XS (17. November 2014)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Vielleicht das hier:


Hier das gleiche Kind mit 10?  Wahnsinn.


----------



## Promontorium (17. November 2014)

Klassischer Fall von Megatalent!


----------



## scylla (29. November 2014)

Das Foto aus der Schwarz-Weiß-Challenge hat's in den Foto-des-Tages Pool geschafft!
Wenn es euch auch farblos gefällt, würde ich mich über ein paar Likes freuen


----------



## Mausoline (29. November 2014)

Die anderen 3 S/W-Fotos sind mindestens genauso gut


----------



## scylla (30. November 2014)

Hui, Danke, hat geklappt 

Und das letzte Schwarz-Weiß Foto aus der Serie hat's sogar gleich nochmal in den Pool geschafft. Also wenn ihr mögt... 



(die Lady war hier hinter der Kamera im Einsatz )


----------



## Martina H. (30. November 2014)

Dick und Doof unterwegs - oder Marie und Marleen waren spielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. Dezember 2014)

Fatty-Federgabel-Setup-Testtour und zur Begutachtung der Federwegsnutzung mal etwas geknipst (knipsen lassen)
Fazit: schön komfortabel, taucht selten zu weit ein, kann so bleiben


----------



## mathijsen (4. Dezember 2014)

Ganz ungewohnter Anblick. Die Baggy-Shorts waren wohl alle in der Wäsche?


----------



## Principiante (4. Dezember 2014)

Das Bike sieht farblich einfach klasse aus!  Echt ein Hingucker!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## scylla (4. Dezember 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Ganz ungewohnter Anblick. Die Baggy-Shorts waren wohl alle in der Wäsche?



Jetzt wollte ich mal stilecht sein und Lycrahöschen zur CC-Tour anziehen... nix kann man recht machen


----------



## Girl (5. Dezember 2014)

Coole Farbe 

Wie fährt sich der Vorderreifen jetzt im Vergleich zum Nate?


----------



## HiFi XS (5. Dezember 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Jetzt wollte ich mal stilecht sein und Lycrahöschen zur CC-Tour anziehen... nix kann man recht machen


 
Lycra kommt wieder - da bin ich mire sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (7. Dezember 2014)

Drecksnovemberflüssigmatschschaizzwetter


----------



## MissQuax (7. Dezember 2014)

Gestern Morgen von der Firmen-Weihnachtsfeier in Rüsselsheim nach Hause gefahren. 4 Stunden allein unterwegs - nur de Maulwurfn hat mir (wie üblich) Gesellschaft geleistet. 

Hier kurzer Stopp an der Nidda-Mündung:


----------



## Sleyvas (7. Dezember 2014)

Heute auf dem Plan: Sonne genießen und spielen.

Treppchen gab es in Zeitlupe und leicht, zweistufig, mit Mauer voraus sowie 90° Linkskurve und Anschlusstreppchen und in steil und rundholzhoppelig (Erstbefahrung mit dem BFe! Mit dem Liteville hab' ich mich nie runtergetraut...)











Danach lupfen in den heimischen "Spitzkehren". Ich mache zwar noch viele Fehler, vor allem bei der Blickführung, aber ansatzweise wird es langsam:













Irgendwie klappt bisher alles mit dem Hardtail besser, ich traue mich mehr und fühle mich unfassbar wohl auf der Wurst. Ich sitze angenehmer als auf dem Liteville, nix zwickt oder drückt, ich stehe deutlich zentraler und trotz höherem Tretlager ist es weniger kippelig. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass das Bike SO viel Spaß machen würde  Ich verliebe mich von Ausfahrt zu Ausfahrt immer mehr.


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Dezember 2014)

Wow @Sleyvas  klasse


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Dezember 2014)

Klasse Bilder hier!

Am Bodensee Heute 12,5 Grad mit viel Sonne und endlich (!) mal kein Matsch sondern fast staubtrockene Trails - endlich!
Golden Summer Mitte Dezember:






Hüpf: 






Landung ins Flache und im Laub weiter surfen 





Mitunter war das Laub nabenhoch, wie Skifahren im Tiefschnee


----------



## Martina H. (14. Dezember 2014)

... zum Thema Matsch


----------



## 08LanE (15. Dezember 2014)

So... jetzt ist das Jahr ja wieder fast vorbei.
Habe hier nochmal ein Video geschnitten, mit den besten Clips aus dem Jahr 
Also, wen es interessiert, kann ja mal reinschauen. 
Nächstes Jahr versuche ich auch mal ein paar Wettkämpfe auf Video festzuhalten,
wenn es dann hoffentlich nach Vallnord geht. 






Wünsche euch allen frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch! 
Viele Grüße
Larena


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (15. Dezember 2014)

Ganz tolle Leistung    Weiter so! ! Viel Spaß


----------



## Promontorium (15. Dezember 2014)

Find' ich auch klasse, besonders auch diese 180°-Wendesprünge zum Schluß!


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Dezember 2014)

08LanE schrieb:


> So... jetzt ist das Jahr ja wieder fast vorbei.
> Habe hier nochmal ein Video geschnitten, mit den besten Clips aus dem Jahr
> Also, wen es interessiert, kann ja mal reinschauen.
> Nächstes Jahr versuche ich auch mal ein paar Wettkämpfe auf Video festzuhalten,
> ...


 
Grandios! Du wirst immer besser und besser. Es ist eine Freude, Dir bei der 'Arbeit' zu zuschauen!  Der 180er is so krass! Auch wie Du Dich auf dem Vorrad abfängst - wie auf der Tischtennisplatte bei 2:40.  Mir gefallen auch die Helmkam Segmente. Mehr von!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 08LanE (16. Dezember 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Grandios! Du wirst immer besser und besser. Es ist eine Freude, Dir bei der 'Arbeit' zu zuschauen!  Der 180er is so krass! Auch wie Du Dich auf dem Vorrad abfängst - wie auf der Tischtennisplatte bei 2:40.  Mir gefallen auch die Helmkam Segmente. Mehr von!



Hey, dankeschön an alle  Freut mich, dass es euch gefällt. 
Den 180° sieht auch nur in Zeitlupe so cool aus. 
Hoffe ich kann nächstes Jahr noch mehr Aufnahmen machen, vor allem auch mal Wettkampf-Aufnahmen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Dezember 2014)

Saugeil!


----------



## Sleyvas (21. Dezember 2014)

Mal etwas nicht ganz so ernst zu nehmende Action. Dieses WE gab es bei uns eine Weihnachtsmanntour mit über einem Dutzend verkleideter Biker. Wie wir nach der Schlammpaddelei aussahen und wie zerrissen die Hosen der Herren der Schöpfung bei Ankunft auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt waren, erspare ich euch an dieser Stelle. Fest steht: es war ne Mordsgaudi!


----------



## HiFi XS (23. Dezember 2014)

Sleyvas schrieb:


>


Stern geben! @Sleyvas hat es in der Auswahl für das Foto des Tages geschafft. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## Sleyvas (23. Dezember 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Stern geben! @Sleyvas hat es in der Auswahl für das Foto des Tages geschafft.



Huuuuch, das hatte ich weder erwartet noch bemerkt! Freut mich ja umso mehr, dass viele den Quatsch auch toll finden  vielen Dank für die Wahl zum FdT!


----------



## NiBi8519 (24. Dezember 2014)

Huhu zusammen,  ich wünsche Euch allen schöne Weihnachten und ein paar geruhsame Tage.


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Dezember 2014)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Huhu zusammen,  ich wünsche Euch allen schöne Weihnachten und ein paar geruhsame Tage.



Dto. Und fette Beute!


----------



## Martina H. (27. Dezember 2014)

... das Kleine macht einfach nur Spass


----------



## lucie (27. Dezember 2014)

Spielen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (28. Dezember 2014)

endlich mal schöner kalter Schnee und kein widerlicher Schneematsch 
Das musste doch glatt fotografisch für die Nachwelt festgehalten werden, auch wenn's nur schnöde Odenwaldhügel sind.


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Dezember 2014)

Wir waren heute auch nur flach rund um die Steinheimer Steinbrüche unterwegs. Im Wald schöner fluffiger Schnee, auf so manchen Zuwegungen ordentlich Glatteis. Heute nochmal ohne Spikes, morgen früh dann mit. Zum Dienst sind leider ein paar Feldwege dabei, die bei Schnee immer sauglatt sind.


----------



## scylla (29. Dezember 2014)

scylla schrieb:


>



Der Schnee im Odenwald hätte heute Chancen zum FdT http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool
Wenn ihr es mögt (und klickt) würd ich mich freuen


----------



## Martina H. (29. Dezember 2014)

... im ....


 

 

Schnee waren wir heute auch unterwegs


----------



## mtbbee (29. Dezember 2014)

Jeder wie er es "verdient" ich durfte heute früh in die Firma rollen ... Nochmals ein paar Minuten länger als ohne Stiftchen und sowieso länger als schmal bereift


----------



## Bettina (29. Dezember 2014)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Jeder wie er es "verdient"


Ich habe heute hier eine längere Runde durch unsere Weinberge gedreht und mich mit oder trotz Spikes hingepackt. Die scheinen schon etwas abgefahren zu sein oder zu schmal. Bild gibt es aber keines, die Finger waren abgefroren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (29. Dezember 2014)

@Bettina, die Reifen sind Dir eben einfach zu schmal  ... Hoffe Du hast Dir nicht zu viele blaue Flecken geholt.

Hier hast den ganzen Nachmittag geschneit und um so mehr habe ich mich auf die Heimtour gefreut. Trotz nochmals 10 min mehr, wars einfach nur wunderschön teils so einsam durch die Stille zu rollen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich war auch im Schnee unterwegs - angezogen mit halber Skiausrüstung, aber egal:


----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. Dezember 2014)

Heute noch mehr Schnee und noch ne Tour  (Auch wenn sie nicht so perfekt anfing, weil mein Männlein lieber die anspruchsvolleren Waldwege RAUFgetreten wär... Aber er ist dann ganz lieb nach meiner Zickerei mit mir umgekehrt und die verschneite Asphaltstraße - kein Winterdienst -  bergauf gefahren und nur bergab durch den Wald) Sehr schön dieses Wetter!






Nach der Tour war trotzdem Bikeputzen angesagt, zumindest den Schnee abkehren


----------



## mtbbee (31. Dezember 2014)

schöne fette Schneerunde, nicht immer einfach


----------



## HiFi XS (31. Dezember 2014)

Zu gut!


----------



## Martina H. (31. Dezember 2014)

... wie kann man mit so fetten Reifen umfallen? 

Frohes Neues  an alle LamiBiEs


----------



## mtbbee (1. Januar 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... wie kann man mit so fetten Reifen umfallen?



Zugeschneiten Aststummel übersehen 

Gesundes Neues Jahr


----------



## lucie (1. Januar 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Zugeschneiten Aststummel übersehen
> 
> Gesundes Neues Jahr



Sach ich doch, Schei.. Schnee. 
Fette Reifen = hohe Trefferquote. 
Eine 2,0er CC-Scheibe hätte sich vorbeigemogelt. 

Euch allen ein gutes, gesundes und unfallfreies Bikejahr 2015.


----------



## scylla (1. Januar 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... wie kann man mit so fetten Reifen umfallen?



Absolut unmöglich. Da hatte wohl die selbststeuernde Hoovercraft-Automatik Schluckauf 

Frohes Neues Jahr 2015 an alle Ladies (und an die männlichen Mitleser natürlich auch)! Allzeit eine handbreit Trail unterm Reifen


----------



## Bettina (1. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Absolut unmöglich. Da hatte wohl die selbststeuernde Hoovercraft-Automatik Schluckauf
> 
> Frohes Neues Jahr 2015 an alle Ladies (und an die männlichen Mitleser natürlich auch)! Allzeit eine handbreit Trail unterm Reifen


Und für die Fatbikerinnen zwei handbreit Trail unter den Stollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (1. Januar 2015)

@scylla: Danke und dasselbe zurück!


----------



## Bikebetti (2. Januar 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Zugeschneiten Aststummel übersehen
> 
> Gesundes Neues Jahr


Mensch ,wo hast Du Dich nur mit Deiner Kamera versteckt ,uns ging es ähnlich , letztens im Taunus ,als noch Schnee lag , damals in 2014 .........
@Pfadfinderin ,leider ist die fette Barbie nicht mein Fatbike ,sondern das von _PinkiWinki_


----------



## Bikebetti (4. Januar 2015)

Auf der Flucht vor einer Wildschweinrotte.





LG Bikebetti


----------



## HiFi XS (4. Januar 2015)

Ich hatte bammel weiter zu fahren. Das Tier stand vorher direkt mitten im Weg.


----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2015)

Bei so einem Tier, das überhaupt keine Angst zeigt, würde ich als aller erstes an Tollwut denken, und den Rückzug antreten 
Oder sind die Viecher in der direkten Nähe der Großstadt einfach bereits vollständig abgestumpft?


----------



## Blossom7207 (4. Januar 2015)

Lauter Begegnungen der tierischen Art heute hier. ^^


----------



## Blossom7207 (4. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Bei so einem Tier, das überhaupt keine Angst zeigt, würde ich als aller erstes an Tollwut denken, und den Rückzug antreten
> Oder sind die Viecher in der direkten Nähe der Großstadt einfach bereits vollständig abgestumpft?


Zumindest bei Rehen kenne ich dieses Verhalten im Winter. Ich bin Briefträgerin in nem Randbezirk von Bochum und da laufen um diese Jahreszeit Rehe am helllichten Tag gemütlich die Straße lang. Und das sdind ja eigentlich Fluchttiere.


----------



## HiFi XS (4. Januar 2015)

Dachte ich das erste mal natürlich auch @scylla. Ist halt nicht typisch für einen Fuchs. Aber diesen haben wir schon mal gesehen. Ihm macht es nichts aus, Menschen um sich zu haben. Ich wollte nicht weiter fahren. Der Vorderman da hat mit dem Tier lange gequatcht - weil es im Weg stand ...!


----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2015)

Krass, wie sich die Tiere in Stadtnähe an die Menschen anpassen!
Auch hier sind die Rehe nicht mehr wirklich scheu, d.h. sie fliehen nicht panisch beim Anblick von Menschen. Aber immerhin traben sie ein paar Schritte zur Seite, und beobachten einen dann aus dem Unterholz heraus. Füchse hab ich bisher nur von hinten und im eiligen Trab gesehen, die sind hier noch deutlich scheuer als die Rehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (4. Januar 2015)

Vieleicht normalizieren sich die Verhältnisse zwischen Menschen und Tiere. Kann man auch so sehen. Da wir (wenigstens in der Stadt) sie heute zu Tage seltener abknallen...


----------



## HiFi XS (4. Januar 2015)

Übrigens, laut dem Tierartz hier in der nähe, ist Tollwut in Deutschland bereits ausgerottet.


----------



## damianfromhell (4. Januar 2015)

tollwut ist in deutschland mehr oder weniger ausgestorben.... mal von ab hätte ich eher angst des hinter dem fuchs nen ballernder jäger her ist der mich eventl auch gleich ummäht


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Januar 2015)

Wir haben einen Jäger auf der Dienststelle, der meinte, 3-4 Füchse gibt ne schöne warme Weste und der Winterpelz wäre wunderbar weich und dicht. Besser als das Sommerfell. Mein Problem ist, der Fuchs muss dafür raus aus seinem Pelz, dabei passt ihm selbiger besser, quasi Maßanfertigung.
Wenn ich diesen so von hinten sehe, muss ich allerdings an Manta, Manta denken.


----------



## Schwimmer (5. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Krass, wie sich die Tiere in Stadtnähe an die Menschen anpassen!
> Auch hier sind die Rehe nicht mehr wirklich scheu, d.h. sie fliehen nicht panisch beim Anblick von Menschen. Aber immerhin traben sie ein paar Schritte zur Seite, und beobachten einen dann aus dem Unterholz heraus. Füchse hab ich bisher nur von hinten und im eiligen Trab gesehen, die sind hier noch deutlich scheuer als die Rehe.




Wir Menschen dringen u.a. auch immer mehr in deren Gebiete ein.
Scheinbar muss das Tier erst Waldi oder Peter heißen um Achtung und Empathie zu erhalten.

Nur ein paar Beispiele:
http://www.spiegel.tv/filme/swr-exclusiv-wildunfaelle-schwein-von-rechts/


----------



## Principiante (5. Januar 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Übrigens, laut dem Tierartz hier in der nähe, ist Tollwut in Deutschland bereits ausgerottet.



Jepp, stimmt auch. Und absolut aktuell!

Nur bei Fledermäusen gibt es in Deutschland noch Tollwut, darum, wenn ihr mal in eine Situation mit Fledermauskontakt kommt, dann nur "mit" Handschuhe anfassen!
Sonst lieber nicht!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (6. Januar 2015)

Ein grandioser Film.
Mein Tipp für die Ladies:

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendung...gruene-Wunder-unser-Wald,expeditionen441.html


----------



## HiFi XS (6. Januar 2015)

Principiante schrieb:


> Jepp, stimmt auch. Und absolut aktuell!
> 
> Nur bei Fledermäusen gibt es in Deutschland noch Tollwut, darum, wenn ihr mal in eine Situation mit Fledermauskontakt kommt, dann nur "mit" Handschuhe anfassen!
> Sonst lieber nicht!
> ...


Das wusste ich nicht! Mir sind schon Fledermäuse begegnet! Schon seltsam aussehenede Tiere - aber total cool!


----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2015)




----------



## Principiante (9. Januar 2015)

Na toll, hier in Berlin war eben das dicke Unwetter mit Hagel, Sturm und alles was so dazugehört und scylla setzt hier so ein Warmwetter Bild rein... na vielen Dank! 
Nö, ich bin nicht neidisch, warum denn auch, ist ja toll hier in der Wohnung... kann man doch toll Fernsehen und so...


Ich glaub, Du kannst uns nicht leiden, was? 

Viel Spaß!!! ...fahr mal ne' Runde für mich mit!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2015)

Principiante schrieb:


> Na toll, hier in Berlin war eben das dicke Unwetter mit Hagel, Sturm und alles was so dazugehört und scylla setzt hier so ein Warmwetter Bild rein... na vielen Dank!
> Nö, ich bin nicht neidisch, warum denn auch, ist ja toll hier in der Wohnung... kann man doch toll Fernsehen und so...
> 
> 
> ...



Neid ist wirklich nicht angebracht, höchstens Mitgefühl. Ich sitze ja längst wieder genau wie ihr in der tollen warmen Wohnung zu Hause, vor dem Fenster ist es trüb und nass, und ich hab keinen Bock auf tolles Fernsehprogramm  Also werden halt Urlaubsfotos ausgemistet.
Und doch, ich mag euch alle hier gern leiden. Daher wollte ich euch ja ein wenig an der Sonne teilhaben lassen


----------



## Principiante (9. Januar 2015)

ach so.
Ich hab heut ein wenig an meiner Stadt-Lotte geschraubt. Hab' mir nen gebrauchten Cube Acid Rahmen gekauft, man sah der aus! Ich hab selten so ein ungepflegtes Rad gesehen! Ich glaub der stand nur draußen und wurde noch nie gereinigt... Der Anblick tat echt weh. Selbst nach 2x waschen und Autopolitur war er noch mistig, wie eingebrannt.
(Aber bei uns gibt es auch kein tolles Fernsehprogramm (gibt es überhaupt eins?), also schraub ich ein wenig)
LG, Principiante!


----------



## scylla (10. Januar 2015)

hier war die Lady zur Abwechslung mal wieder am Kamera-Auslöser im Einsatz:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1761445?in=potdPool
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2015)

Hmm, irgendwie sollte ich es vielleicht als Ehre betrachten, dass manchmal genau diejenigen Fotos, die ich persönlich als die schlechteren einstufen würde, im FdT Pool landen?



naja, egal, vielleicht mag's ja trotzdem jemand liken


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2015)

wer mehr Bilder sehen will: "drüben" geht's weiter 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hard...26-aint-dead-and-hardtails-rock.732661/page-4


----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


>



darf ich wieder um Sternchen betteln? 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## Sleyvas (14. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> darf ich wieder um Sternchen betteln?
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool



Mit solchen Fotos doch IMMER


----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2015)




----------



## HiFi XS (14. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> darf ich wieder um Sternchen betteln?
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


 

Hallo Ladies,

denk daran auf den Link oben zu klicken, und dort das Foto einen Stenchen geben wenn du für scylla voten willst. ich hab in der vergangeheit nur hier im forum einen Stern gegeben. Das wird aber nicht auf das Bild für Foto des Tages übertragen.

Übrigens - tolles Bild!


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> darf ich wieder um Sternchen betteln?
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool



done!


----------



## orangerauch (14. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> darf ich wieder um Sternchen betteln?
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool



*gendercross on*


orangerauch schrieb:


> ganz abgesehen von fortschritten in fahrtechnik... deine heutige farbenfrohe geschmackvoll ausgwählte Bikertracht macht dich natürlich heute zum shooting star....


  
*gendercross off*


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2015)




----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2015)

more pics


----------



## Mausoline (16. Januar 2015)

letztes pic: wo ist denn da der Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> letztes pic: wo ist denn da der Weg



da wo's Hinterrad steht kommt er her, und da wo der Fotograf steht geht's hin.


----------



## Tupfennase (16. Januar 2015)

Woah, sind das tolle Bilder! Kompliment! Ich muss auch Bike-Urlaube machen!


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Januar 2015)

Das erste und letzte Bild sind wirklich sehr gut


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Januar 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> letztes pic: wo ist denn da der Weg



Genau das hatte ich mich eben auch gefragt. Das ist mir echt zu heftig. Respekt Nika!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Januar 2015)

An solchen Stellen würd ich maximal versuchen meine Schiebetechnik noch weiter zu verbessern - oder mich gleich hinsetzen und verweigern


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Januar 2015)

Jo, meine Schiebetechnik ist mittlerweile recht ausgereift.
Aber am 22.05. geht es wieder nach La Gomera, da werde ich fahren üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Aber am 22.05. geht es wieder nach La Gomera



Neid!


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2015)




----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2015)




----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Januar 2015)

Oh, die netten Wasserrohre. Wenn der Trail überwuchert ist und man die Drecksdinger nicht früh genug sieht haut es einen gerne mal vom Rad wenn man mit dem Vorderrad blöd drauf kommt.


----------



## Mausoline (17. Januar 2015)

Macht sich an so einer Stelle aber nicht gut


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Januar 2015)

Das hatte ich mir auch gleich gedacht. Ich wäre da abgestiegen.


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2015)

Ja, die netten Wasserleitungen hab ich auch gefressen. Wenn man Glück hat, kommt irgendeiner auf die Idee, so ein Teil den ganzen Wanderweg entlang zu legen, weil's so schön bequem ist. Und dann am besten nicht an einer Seite, sonder kreuz und quer drüber. Wenn man da nicht das Rad sauber drüber gehoben bekommt, oder sie eben nicht gleich sieht, haut's einen wunderbar weg, die Dinger sind aalglatt.
Ein bisschen näher an der Kante über die Steine fahren war da auf jeden Fall gesünder als an der Wasserleitung abzuschmieren.


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2015)




----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2015)

Es ist schon wieder passiert: eins der meiner Meinung nach eher schlechtesten Fotos aus der Serie, die ich gestern hoch geladen habe, ist im FdT  Pool gelandet. Ich ärgere mich jetzt einfach nicht, dass die guten Fotos ignoriert wurden, und fühle mich geehrt.
Vielleicht wollt ihr ja ein Sternchen dazu geben


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (18. Januar 2015)

@scylla : Du machst halt eine sehr gute Figur auf deinem Bike. Und du hast ein sehr gutes Auge für den Blickwinkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (18. Januar 2015)

Kaiserwetter


----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Vielleicht wollt ihr ja ein Sternchen dazu geben



Hmmm, 2. Platz mit 24:24 Sternchen ist aber schon arg knapp 
Vielleicht gibt's ja doch noch die ein- oder andere Stimme, so haarscharf verlieren ist ja doof 

PS: 


Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Und du hast ein sehr gutes Auge für den Blickwinkel


Der Fotogarf @rayc bedankt sich für das Lob


----------



## mtbbee (18. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt's ja doch noch die ein- oder andere Stimme, so haarscharf verlieren ist ja doof


Weil Du es bist  .. nein nein, ist schon schön


----------



## Promontorium (18. Januar 2015)

Kost' Zweifuffzisch!


----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2015)

na gut, kriegst ein Bier:


----------



## Promontorium (18. Januar 2015)




----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2015)

Hat ja sogar noch gereicht!
Danke für's Klicken


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2015)

dann mal weiter mit Fotos


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. Januar 2015)

scyllas Trainigsziel dieses Jahr: Jeden Tag Foto des Tages 
Wie immer sehr schöne Fotos


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Januar 2015)

Wie war das mit "ich mag nicht ausgesetzt"???  Mit wachsender Fahrtechnik wird dann wohl der Weg immer breiter, gell?  Das erste von der Dreien macht ja echt was her! Sind natürlich wieder alle Klasse, wie immer!


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wie war das mit "ich mag nicht ausgesetzt"???



Ist Geschichte. Meine Höhenangst hat diesen Sommer beschlossen, sich zu verflüchtigen. Keine Ahnung wo sie hin ist, und warum... will ich auch gar nicht wissen, Hauptsache sie bleibt da wo sie jetzt ist.
Respekt hab ich schon noch vor solchen Sachen, und des öfteren ein mulmiges Gefühl dabei, aber mehr so in Richtung "volle Konzentration, jetzt darf nichts passieren". Also eher normaler/gesunder Überlebensinstinkt, nicht mehr grundlos nackte Panik. Gnadenlose Konfrontationstherapie scheint wohl was zu bringen, auch wenn's jahrelang erst mal Scheiße für einen selbst und die Mitmenschen ist.



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> scyllas Trainigsziel dieses Jahr: Jeden Tag Foto des Tages
> Wie immer sehr schöne Fotos


Ne, die heutigen Fotos find ich selber zu gut. Die werden immer ignoriert


----------



## Mausoline (19. Januar 2015)

Ganz schön steil dort 

Das erste mit Aussicht aufs Meer ist super  
es ist vielleicht etwas zu hell, vielleicht mußt du jetzt noch in die Bildbearbeitung einsteigen  dann klappts auch mit den guten Fotos
Viel Erfolg  und weiter so


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2015)

Danke 
Jaja, mit der Fotoqualität klappt's leider noch nicht immer. Aber auch Bildbearbeitung und Fotografieren lässt sich lernen. Bin da leider etwas weniger eifrig dabei als beim Biken, aber wird schon noch...


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2015)

Fotosequenz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (20. Januar 2015)

Die Gegend ist echt Hammer! Selbst zum Wandern zwingt sie sich schon auf!! Tolle Fotos, echt!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Mausoline (20. Januar 2015)

Na wär doch was fürs Foto des Tages  jedes einzelne


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Januar 2015)

sehr sehr sehr toll!

Ich beneide euch, dass ihr euch immer so viel Zeit nehmt für Fotos! Das ist wirklich ein Vorsatz den ich für 2015 habe: mehr Fotos schießen! Auf La Palma hab ich schonmal angefangen damit  Aber bevor ich sie alle bearbeite, warte ich noch auf die Lieferung meines neuen Macs


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Auf La Palma hab ich schonmal angefangen damit  Aber bevor ich sie alle bearbeite, warte ich noch auf die Lieferung meines neuen Macs



au ja, ich freu mich schon auf deine Fotos 
So viel Zeit für Fotos haben wir uns diesmal leider auch nicht genommen. Von ein paar Trails gibt's kein einziges Bild. Manchmal muss man halt auch einfach Fahrradfahren. Nur hinterher ärgert man sich dann doch.


----------



## Sleyvas (21. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


>



Holy shit  Wie kommt man denn da lebend und vor allem in dafür vorgesehener Position auf dem Rad runter  Das sieht oben fast senkrecht aus 
Einfach nur noch WAHNSINN was du fährst


----------



## scylla (21. Januar 2015)

Das ist fast senkrecht 
2013 hab ich mich geweigert, zu Fuß auch nur 5 m weit dort rein zu laufen.


----------



## scylla (21. Januar 2015)

Ladies mit ihren Bikes... beim Sightseeing


----------



## Blossom7207 (21. Januar 2015)

Tolle Fotos!
Irgendwie fehlt uns die Muse im Urlaub Fotos von den Touren zu machen, da steht das Fahren deutlich im Vordergrund. (Wobei zumindest ich auch nichts annähernd so spektakuläres fahre wie scylla.)
Aber zumindest für unsere Haldentouren haben wir uns jetzt vorgenommen öfter die Kamera mitzunehmen.


----------



## scylla (21. Januar 2015)

Naja, so 5-6 Fotos am Tag kann man ja schon machen, da leidet das Fahrradfahren nicht wirklich.
Also ich könnte das eh nicht, den ganzen Tag durchfahren ohne mal ein kurzes Päuschen zwischendrin zu machen, und/oder mal auf den Rest der Truppe zu warten 
Dafür knipsen wir zu Hause kaum. Das hat man ja vor der Tür und kann sich's jeden Tag angucken (außerdem eh langweilig). Urlaubserinnerungen sind mir wichtiger, die guck ich dann vielleicht in nem halben Jahr nochmal an und freu mich dran.

PS: um die "Bilderflut" besser einordnen zu können... Das ist die (traurige) Ausbeute von 19 Tagen Urlaub, davon 18 Tage von Morgendämmerung bis Abenddämmerung aufm Bike.


----------



## HiFi XS (21. Januar 2015)

Auch wenn ich leider nur im Bike Park Kurzurlaub machen kann (Bike Urlaub ist für mich noch nicht drin gewesen... Kind etc.)  hab ich das Problem, das ich um Fotos meist betteln muss  Die Jungs haben oft gleich null Interesse, Fotos zu machen. Einmal könnte ich Bilder von mir kriegen als ich und @riotgrrrl in Braunlage die Zeit genommen haben, uns mit dem handy gegenseitig zu fotografiern...  So hab ich wenigsten ein Bild für mein Avatar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (21. Januar 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich leider nur im Bike Park Kurzurlaub machen kann (Bike Urlaub ist für mich noch nicht drin gewesen... Kind etc.)  ...........



Apropos, wie siehts denn dieses Jahr bei dir aus  Ende Juni


----------



## Blossom7207 (21. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Naja, so 5-6 Fotos am Tag kann man ja schon machen, da leidet das Fahrradfahren nicht wirklich.
> Also ich könnte das eh nicht, den ganzen Tag durchfahren ohne mal ein kurzes Päuschen zwischendrin zu machen, und/oder mal auf den Rest der Truppe zu warten
> Dafür knipsen wir zu Hause kaum. Das hat man ja vor der Tür und kann sich's jeden Tag angucken (außerdem eh langweilig). Urlaubserinnerungen sind mir wichtiger, die guck ich dann vielleicht in nem halben Jahr nochmal an und freu mich dran.



Wir denken halt immer erst wenn wir unten sind: "Mensch, das wäre jetzt super für Fotos gewesen." ^^
Ich denke, dass ist ne reine Gewohnheitssache, an guten Stellen einfach dran zu denken. 
Vielleicht schafft es ja euer Beispiel uns zum Fotografieren zu motivieren, also immer her  mit den tollen Fotos zum Anspornen. ^^


----------



## scylla (21. Januar 2015)

Blossom7207 schrieb:


> Wir denken halt immer erst wenn wir unten sind: "Mensch, das wäre jetzt super für Fotos gewesen." ^^
> Ich denke, dass ist ne reine Gewohnheitssache, an guten Stellen einfach dran zu denken.
> Vielleicht schafft es ja euer Beispiel uns zum Fotografieren zu motivieren, also immer her  mit den tollen Fotos zum Anspornen. ^^



Wenn du wüsstest, an wie vielen tollen Stellen zum Fotografieren wir vorbei gefahren sind und uns hinterher dachten... 
Manchmal hab ich's mir auch noch vor Ort gedacht, und bin dann trotzdem weitergefahren. Hinterher ist's halt ärgerlich, weil man dann doch gern das Foto gehabt hätte.
Extra fürs Foto irgendwo anhalten machen wir meistens nur auf unbekannten Trails, also quasi Erstbefahrungen, und das auch nur, wenn die Landschaft wirklich hübsch ist. Auf La Gomera im Herbst haben wir uns z.B. fast totgeknipst, aber selbst wenn ich nicht immer die Kamera rausgezogen hätte, wäre ich trotzdem ständig stehen geblieben, um fasziniert die Landschaft anzuglotzen. Meistens sind die Trails da nicht geeignet, um beim Fahren Hans-Guck-in-die-Luft zu spielen... also entweder Tunnelblick auf den Weg, oder anhalten zum Staunen und Knipsen.
Auf Gran Canaria haben wir dagegen eigentlich fast nur dann geknipst, wenn jemand aus irgendeinem Grund (Päuschen, Rucksack drückt, kurz was trinken, auf jemanden Warten, schwierige Stelle etc) sowieso mal angehalten hat. Das kannten wir schon von vorher, da musste man auch nicht mehr ganz so oft ringsum in die Landschaft gucken, sondern konnte sich mehr auf den Trail konzentrieren. Viele Bilder gibt's nur von den Trails oder Orten, die auf Gran Canaria neu für uns waren.

Irgendwie ist ein Bikeurlaub für mich auch nicht nur reines Fahrradfahren. Klar, das mach ich hauptsächlich, aber ich will das auch in tollen Landschaften tun, die anders sind als zu Hause. Einfach auch nur mal ne Minute über die nächste Bergkette aufs Meer raus zu schauen, gehört dazu. Auf den Flow ist da im Zweifelsfall gepfiffen, den Moment und die Natur genießen ist mir manchmal einfach wichtiger (den umgekehrten Fall gibt's natürlich auch, "leider" viel zu oft).
Ich hab deswegen auch die Kamera immer vorne an den Rucksackriemen dran gebunden. Stört zwar leicht, bis man sich dran gewöhnt hat, und sieht etwas kacke aus, aber man kommt blitzschnell dran um mal einen Schnappschuss zu machen. Damit knipse ich deutlich öfter, als wenn ich erst mal den Rucksack absetzen und nach dem Gerät kramen müsste.

PS: Foto


----------



## Blossom7207 (21. Januar 2015)

@scylla, Anhalten und Staunen und/oder genießen machen wir zum Glück auch ganz viel, das würde mir tatsächlich auch fehlen. Und Landschaftsbilder entstehen im Urlaub auch täglich.  
Nur Bikefotos das vergessen wir dann immer. 
Kamera griffbereit klingt sinnig. Wobei ich generell mehr mit der Kamera üben müsste,  bin da nicht so das Naturtalent.  XD


----------



## scylla (21. Januar 2015)

Blossom7207 schrieb:


> @scylla, Anhalten und Staunen und/oder genießen machen wir zum Glück auch ganz viel, das würde mir tatsächlich auch fehlen. Und Landschaftsbilder entstehen im Urlaub auch täglich.
> Nur Bikefotos das vergessen wir dann immer.
> Kamera griffbereit klingt sinnig. Wobei ich generell mehr mit der Kamera üben müsste,  bin da nicht so das Naturtalent.  XD



Ich bin da auch eher schlecht drin und muss dringend mal mehr üben, bzw. ein besseres Gefühl für die Einstellungen bekommen.
Wenn's ganz übel ist: Serienbilder... irgendein brauchbares ist meistens dabei, und man hat nicht so viel Chancen, den richtigen Moment zu verpassen 
Bikefotos sind doch ganz einfach: anstatt nur in die Landschaft zu knipsen, einfach kurz umdrehen, und Kumpel/Mann/Freund/Freundin beim Heranrollen fotografieren. Oder warten, bis der andere vorbeigefahren ist, und dann hinterher fotografieren. Bis man dann die Kamera weggepackt hat, und wieder losfährt, hat der andere einen ordentlichen Vorsprung, und kann sich beim nächsten "Guck-Stopp" in ähnlicher Weise mit einem Foto von dir revanchieren. Klappt eigentlich ganz gut, so durchmischt sich die Gruppe immer wieder, keiner geht verloren und jeder kriegt Fotos von sich.
Nur Landschaftsfotos finde ich meistens eh langweilig. Da kann man sich ja eine Postkarte kaufen. Auch wenn ich eigentlich die Landschaft fotografieren will, muss da irgendwo noch ein "bewegtes Objekt" mit rein, um das ganze zu personalisieren. Ist aber nur meine Ansicht.


----------



## Promontorium (21. Januar 2015)

Also wenn man jetzt keine fotografischen Kunstwerke schaffen, sondern "nur" die Situation als solche dokumentieren will, einfach auf P stellen. Ich denke, das macht in so einem Fall jeder so. Ggf. kann man später am Rechner ja noch nachbearbeiten!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (22. Januar 2015)

@scylla Ich hab die kompakte auch immer am Rucksackgurt befestigt. Stört nicht, und man muss den Rucksack nicht abnehmen, um gute Fotos zu machen. Leider mache ich immer die Fotos, und bin dadurch selbst auf kaum einem Foto. 
Meinem Mann kann ich das irgendwie auch nicht klar machen. Der hat von schönen Fotos echt keinen sitzen.
Leider weiss ich auch gar nicht, wie ich hier ein Foto einfügen kann. Kann mir das bitte nochmal jemand erklären?


----------



## scylla (22. Januar 2015)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Leider weiss ich auch gar nicht, wie ich hier ein Foto einfügen kann. Kann mir das bitte nochmal jemand erklären?



In deinem Fotoalbum klickst du an der rechten Seite neben dem Bild auf  "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML"





In dem Fenster, das sich danach öffnet, wählst du unter "BBCode (Forum)" erst die gewünschte Größe aus (sinnvoll sind eigentlich nur 550px oder 1024px, sonst erkennt man nichts mehr) und kopierst danach den BBCode aus dem Textfeld (Strg & c, oder rechter Mausklick).



Den kopierten BBCode musst du dann nur noch in deinen Post einfügen (Strg & v, oder rechter Mausklick), und das Bild erscheint automatisch, nachdem du auf "Antwort erstellen" geklickt hast.


----------



## scylla (22. Januar 2015)

A propos Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (22. Januar 2015)




----------



## scylla (22. Januar 2015)

Wo ist denn das zweite aufgenommen? Sieht mediterran aus


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (22. Januar 2015)

Jepp, das zweite ist auf Formentera. 
Das erste ist das mediterrane Sauerland, meine Homebase


----------



## scylla (22. Januar 2015)

more pics


----------



## Chrige (23. Januar 2015)

Boah, die Bilder sind so toll und ich komme wohl langsam auf "Richtiges Biken" Entzug. Aber ich denke, ich muss da mal hin. Erinnert mich stark an die Kapverden...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. Januar 2015)

Geht mir genauso.
Auch wenn ich solche Stellen nie never ever niemals fahren werde, die Bilder wecken trotzdem wieder Lust auf was anderes als die Schlecht-Wetter-Keine-Zeit-Hausstrecke(n)....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (23. Januar 2015)

Ich hab auch schon wieder Kanaren-Entzug und Matschwald-Hometrail-Überdruss. Geht viel zu schnell...

Diskussion zu dem Weg unterm Foto:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1768422


----------



## Mausoline (23. Januar 2015)

Das wären alle Gewinnerbilder 

aber das gefällt mir noch besser http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1768327

Auf diesem Bild http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1761445 sieht man, dass man nur bis zum darunterliegenden Weg fliegen würde 
Ihr seid echt mutig


----------



## scylla (23. Januar 2015)

Danke 



Mausoline schrieb:


> Auf diesem Bild http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1761445 sieht man, dass man nur bis zum darunterliegenden Weg fliegen würde



Dort schon 

Hier gibt's keinen darunterliegenden Weg



Perspektive von unten nach der Kurve: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1768328

Der "Mut" ist nur Unwissen... bzw. Nichtwissenwollen. Man könnte es auch Ausblenden des Unwesentlichen nennen. Ehrlich gesagt kam ich mir dort überhaupt nicht mutig vor, sondern hab mich nur auf den Weg und die nächste Aufgabe konzentriert.

Das mit dem Spieß-Wanderer mag ich auch. Der "Wanderstock" und dessen Handhabung sah ziemlich ulkig aus. Irgendwie unpraktisch.
Aber das dachte er über unsere Räder sicherlich auch


----------



## scylla (25. Januar 2015)

Gestern im pfälzer Schneegestöber etwas mit der Kamera und dem Festbrennweitenobjektiv geübt (Einstellungen, Perspektiven, Bildaufbau etc). Mein Mann durfte knipsen, und ich dumme Tipps geben und Model spielen 
Keine besonders spannende Action, sondern mehr Knips-Fingerübungen. Fotografisch immer noch eine Menge Luft nach oben, aber man muss ja mal klein anfangen ...


----------



## Mausoline (25. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> .....Das mit dem Spieß-Wanderer mag ich auch. Der "Wanderstock" und dessen Handhabung sah ziemlich ulkig aus. Irgendwie unpraktisch.
> Aber das dachte er über unsere Räder sicherlich auch



Ich meine mal gehört zu haben, dass die in früheren Jahren mit solch langen Stecken über die "Berge", Korsika oder so, gesprungen/gerannt sind


----------



## scylla (25. Januar 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich meine mal gehört zu haben, dass die in früheren Jahren mit solch langen Stecken über die "Berge", Korsika oder so, gesprungen/gerannt sind



vielleicht war er noch in der Übungsphase 
Wir sind in den Pyrenäen mal bergab von einem überholt worden, der mit Hilfe seiner Stöcke von Absatz zu Absatz gesprungen ist. Der hatte allerdings zwei Stöcke, und es sah verdammt gekonnt aus... und vor allem halsbrecherisch schnell


----------



## rayc (25. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


>



Diesen Trail sollten ein Teil der LO-Ladies kennen, den sind paar am Sonntag beim Ladies-Treffen 2013 gefahren.
Na, wer von den Ladies erkennt es wieder?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Januar 2015)

sooo, jetzt habe ich auch endlich mal die Fotos sortiert 
Also, Willi und ich auf La Palma:

Vom Lichtstrahl getroffen  







 

 







 

 







 

 




und ein letztes


----------



## Mausoline (25. Januar 2015)

Wow das ist ja fast wie bei Scylla   Top

das letzte wär doch auch was fürs Foto des Tages oder


----------



## dre (25. Januar 2015)

@Frau Rauscher 
Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit dem Helm, bzgl. Belüftung und Sitz? Ich hoffe du hast ihn noch nicht wirklich ausprobiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (25. Januar 2015)

Großartig! Ganz klasse Bilder von Euch


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Januar 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wow das ist ja fast wie bei Scylla   Top
> 
> das letzte wär doch auch was fürs Foto des Tages oder



Oh ich glaube von "Scylla-Gelände" bin ich noch etwas entfernt  Aber dafür dass ich vor 4 Jahren auf La Palma 80% geschoben habe, bin ich dieses Jahr 80% gefahren... das ist doch mal ein Fortschritt  

@dre Ich bin sehr zufrieden! Der Helm sitzt gut, wenn ich den Kinnbügel anschnalle wird er allerdings etwas enger und drückt nach einer Weile etwas... Aber er ist einfach super praktisch und für die Touren auf La Palma war er perfekt! Die Belüftung des Kinnbügels ist super, allerdings finde ich sie an der Stirn recht schlecht. Mal sehen wie das im Sommer wird.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Januar 2015)

noch einen coolen Go Pro Schnappschuss gefunden...
Noch ein bisschen fies bearbeitet, aber tatsächlich war an 2 Tagen Kalima, und der Himmel und das Licht waren wüstensandgelb!


----------



## scylla (25. Januar 2015)

Super Bilder, @Frau Rauscher 

Vor allem das "fies bearbeitete" La Calima Bild finde ich toll!


----------



## Mausoline (25. Januar 2015)

Stimme zu, das sollte es werden


----------



## wildbiker (25. Januar 2015)

Bzgl. Helm..ist das der Bell (bei dem man den kinnschutz abnehmen kann). Sieht gut aus. 

Seite zuvor, letztes Bild könnte auch aus nem Kalender / Zeitschrift sein...


----------



## Mausoline (25. Januar 2015)

rayc schrieb:


> Diesen Trail sollten ein Teil der LO-Ladies kennen, den sind paar am Sonntag beim Ladies-Treffen 2013 gefahren.
> Na, wer von den Ladies erkennt es wieder?



Ray war das da?


----------



## Bettina (26. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube, das war in der Nähe der Hütte wo es m.E. den besten Saumagen gibt  Vor der Pause gab es noch ein kleinen Extrakringel zu sehr durchwurzelten Kurven...


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das war in der Nähe der Hütte wo es m.E. den besten Saumagen gibt  Vor der Pause gab es noch ein kleinen Extrakringel zu sehr durchwurzelten Kurven...



die Kandidatin hat 100 Punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Januar 2015)

Schon passiert!! Bitte fleißig wählen!!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Januar 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Bzgl. Helm..ist das der Bell (bei dem man den kinnschutz abnehmen kann). Sieht gut aus.
> 
> Seite zuvor, letztes Bild könnte auch aus nem Kalender / Zeitschrift sein...



Ja ist der neue bell supwr 2r !!


----------



## Mausoline (27. Januar 2015)

Na wer sagts denn  Gratuliere 

guter Riecher " auf die Schulter klopf"


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Januar 2015)

Danke euch!


----------



## HiFi XS (28. Januar 2015)

rayc schrieb:


> Diesen Trail sollten ein Teil der LO-Ladies kennen, den sind paar am Sonntag beim Ladies-Treffen 2013 gefahren.
> Na, wer von den Ladies erkennt es wieder?


 
Musste leider an dem Sonntag schon wegfahren   Möchte die tolle Trails lieber nicht sehen... quatsch - natürlich sehr schön - auch mit Schnee! Hier regnets nur... seit t...a...g...e..n....


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (31. Januar 2015)

Hallo Mädels 

Ich habe hier auch mal ein paar Fotos von Madeira - mal eine Abwechslung zum kühlen Wetterchen draußen 

































Es ist zwar nicht auf jedem Bild ein Bike im Einsatz, aber die Eindrücke sind einfach super schön  
Die wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (1. Februar 2015)

Eher das Gegenteil hier 
Heute gabs zwar auch Sonne aber bei -1 Grad und schönem Schnee, sogar kleine Schneewächten am Hausberg 







Im Tiefschnee mit dem Bike bergab ist fast so schön wie mit Skiern


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Februar 2015)

Madeira, die Fotos muss sich Schatzi mal anschauen. Ich hatte schon mal den Vorschlag unterbreitet, aber bislang verweigert er diese Insel. Könnte sich ändern.


----------



## HiFi XS (9. Februar 2015)

Schau mal was ich veranstaltet habe.  Einfach zu scharf gebremst!


----------



## Mausoline (9. Februar 2015)

Oh weia, gibts das bei euch auch


----------



## Schwimmer (9. Februar 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Schau mal was ich veranstaltet habe.  Einfach zu scharf gebremst!



ja, ja immer diese Rüpel-Radler, die dann noch die Landschaft umpflügen ...   
Dann ist das Trek die kleine Schwester vom Trekker ...


----------



## HiFi XS (9. Februar 2015)




----------



## Blossom7207 (12. Februar 2015)

Mein Bike heute:



Etwas schwer und ungefedert, aber zumindest mit ausreichend Beinfreiheit. 


Und der Trail dazu. ;-P


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. Februar 2015)

Immer die Leute, die neben dem eigentlichen Weg ihre eigenen Trails buddeln und dann Hügel anhäufen...


----------



## Blossom7207 (12. Februar 2015)

Und meine Chefs wundern sich warum ich immer so lange brauche. :-D


----------



## Martina H. (13. Februar 2015)

Metatestrollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo
@Bikebetti und @Pinkiwinki können auch Treppe





Luftdruckteststrecke für Fettreifen.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Kerosin0815 (13. Februar 2015)

Na ja...die "Treppe" ist jetzt net soooo....


----------



## Mausoline (13. Februar 2015)

außerdem hats ne extra Spurrille für Räder tsts 

ääähhhh wer fährt den auf den Blechen  
Kinderwagen hat zwei Räder nebeneinander und mitm Bike bleibste am Geländer hängen,
Schubkarren


----------



## bikebecker (13. Februar 2015)

Die Treppe sind die Zwei so 10 - 12 mal hoch und runter gefahren, um den Luftdruck für die Fatbike Reifen abzustimmen, und das Blech ist zum Rad hochschieben da.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## lucie (13. Februar 2015)




----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Februar 2015)

Ja, schon klar! Zu faul zum schieben bzw. tragen.


----------



## lucie (14. Februar 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ja, schon klar! Zu faul zum schieben bzw. tragen.



Jo, klar. Man könnte ja dabei umknicken.


----------



## scylla (14. Februar 2015)

du 

->


----------



## lucie (14. Februar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> du



Jepp. 
Ist halt Uphillstolperbiken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (14. Februar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> du
> 
> ->



.. aber hallo ...


----------



## Mausoline (14. Februar 2015)

Top


----------



## HiFi XS (14. Februar 2015)

lucie schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp.
> Ist halt Uphillstolperbiken.


Oh man so viel Kraft werde ich nie im Leben aufbringen können. Wow.  ...wobei probierien würde ich trotzdem gern


----------



## lucie (14. Februar 2015)

Schaffe das noch lange nicht in einer Rutsche, aber ich bin dran. Mal sehen...


----------



## HiFi XS (14. Februar 2015)

Alleine das anschauen auf'm Bild tun meine Beine weh    wenigstens gibt es flach  dazwischen...


----------



## Votec Tox (15. Februar 2015)

Und ich bekomme Atemnot...
Respekt 
Bin die kleine Naturtreppe (schön nasses Holz und mit Moos...) Vorgestern lieber runter als rauf gefahren und seit längerer Zeit mal wieder Hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (15. Februar 2015)

Da ich die Stelle in Natura kenne:

Ihr könnt mir glauben, soviel Atemnot, Beinaua und Armweh kann ich garnicht kriegen um überhaupt nur bis dahin zu kommen , manchmal wünschte ich mir, ich hätte nur den Bruchteil des Ehrgeizes, bzw. der Fahrtechnik von @lucie

Bin ja jetzt auch nicht gerade (was das Fotografieren angeht) der Perspektivenjunkie, aber die Treppe ist schon heftig - hier nochmal eine andere Perspektive ( und nein, es sind nicht die Weicheistufen auf meinem Foto  )


----------



## Sleyvas (16. Februar 2015)

Mit Sonne im Gepäck lässt es sich draußen langsam wieder etwas besser aushalten. Da muss die Wurst direkt mal in bisher mit ihr noch nicht befahrene Gegenden ausgeführt werden. Schon seit Monaten nicht mehr dort gewesen und wegen des Wetters irgendwie nur noch Schneepisten gewohnt. Abzug in der B-Note (wie immer), klappt aber mit dem Hardtail besser als mit dem Fully. Ich bin weiterhin verliebt 

Einmal Serienbild mit Blendfleck auf der Linse...  













...und mal wieder Treppchen!


----------



## Principiante (20. Februar 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Schau mal was ich veranstaltet habe.  Einfach zu scharf gebremst!





So sieht der Tegeler Forst auch zur zeit wieder mal aus, kaum ein Weg richtig befahrbar. Sie "forsten" mal wieder... und da hat ihnen die kleine 100m lange Strecke von uns gestört, tsss,nicht zu fassen. Bei uns war da weniger kaputt und schmale Lines.


----------



## HiFi XS (20. Februar 2015)

Principiante schrieb:


> So sieht der Tegeler Forst auch zur zeit wieder mal aus, kaum ein Weg richtig befahrbar. Sie "forsten" mal wieder... und da hat ihnen die kleine 100m lange Strecke von uns gestört, tsss,nicht zu fassen. Bei uns war da weniger kaputt und schmale Lines.


 


so ist es - Forstbetrieb   Naturschutz ist da nix.


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Februar 2015)

Ich bin ehrlich froh, daß unsere Wäldern mit Rückewegen zerfurcht sind und wir einen Nutzwald und kein Naturschutzgebiet haben.
Denn dann wäre es noch schwieriger im Wald zu biken, so habe ich nicht mal ein schlechtes Gewissen 
Bei uns müsen auch manches Mal Trails den Rückewegen weichen, dann ist eben kreatives Fahren gefragt und es entsteht wieder ein neuer Trail  Und zudem kann ein Rückeweg mit Vorderradgroßen Löchern auch spannend zu fahren sein.

Noch etwas OT, zwei Bilder von gestern Nachmittag am Hausberg in der Sonne:


----------



## Principiante (20. Februar 2015)

schöne Bilder! mag auch so Schnee-Sonne-Sand mix
Mir wäre das mit den Wegen sonst auch egal, aber es geht um den Förster.
Den stört es ja sonst schon, wenn Du da auf dem Weg nur hustest...


----------



## HiFi XS (20. Februar 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich froh, daß unsere Wäldern mit Rückewegen zerfurcht sind und wir einen Nutzwald und kein Naturschutzgebiet haben.
> Denn dann wäre es noch schwieriger im Wald zu biken, so habe ich nicht mal ein schlechtes Gewissen
> Bei uns müsen auch manches Mal Trails den Rückewegen weichen, dann ist eben kreatives Fahren gefragt und es entsteht wieder ein neuer Trail  Und zudem kann ein Rückeweg mit Vorderradgroßen Löchern auch spannend zu fahren sein.
> 
> Noch etwas OT, zwei Bilder von gestern Nachmittag am Hausberg in der Sonne:


 
Du hast ja natürlich Recht. Mir geht es um die Beahuptung, dass die Radfahrer die 'Natur' kaputt machen. Wenn man sieht was die schwere Geräte da alles zerstören.


----------



## lucie (21. Februar 2015)




----------



## Principiante (22. Februar 2015)

wow, ohne Rampe!  Und echt hoch!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## lucie (22. Februar 2015)

Principiante schrieb:


> wow, ohne Rampe!  Und echt hoch!
> 
> LG, Principiante!



Doch, doch, da ist 'ne Rampe. 
Kann zwar den Bunnyhop, aber nicht soo hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (22. Februar 2015)

Hey geschummelt! Ich hab auch gedacht "wow, kann die den Bunny aber hoch!"
Egal, trotzdem coole Action.


----------



## Martina H. (22. Februar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Hey geschummelt!



... ist nicht geschummelt, liegt am Fotografen


----------



## lucie (22. Februar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Hey geschummelt!



Hab schon früher in der Schule gern geschummelt. 

Ist zwar schon eine Weile her, inzwischen geht mit dem HT auch schon mehr, aber höher als ca. 30cm is einfach nich...
Zu alt und ungelenk...


----------



## Principiante (22. Februar 2015)

sieht auch gut aus!!!!


----------



## scylla (22. Februar 2015)

Über das Hindernis bist du doch drüber, alles andere ist sekundär


----------



## Martina H. (22. Februar 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Zu alt und ungelenk...




...das Bike?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Februar 2015)

Also ich find das gut! Meine Bunnyhopser bewegen sich noch im ca-5-cm-Bereich... Aber immerhin bekomme ich DAS endlich hin! Im SOmmer hat es endlich mal *klick* gemacht!  Ich müsste es einfach mehr üben damit ich dann auch mal über Bäume hüpfen kann... ich habe nämlich eine "Baumstamm-Phobie"


----------



## lucie (22. Februar 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...das Bike?



Nö, ich natürlich! Das Bike könnte viel mehr, wenn die Fahrerin jünger, dynamischer und damit erfolgreicher wäre.


----------



## lucie (22. Februar 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Also ich find das gut! Meine Bunnyhopser bewegen sich noch im ca-5-cm-Bereich... Aber immerhin bekomme ich DAS endlich hin! Im SOmmer hat es endlich mal *klick* gemacht!  Ich müsste es einfach mehr üben damit ich dann auch mal über Bäume hüpfen kann... ich habe nämlich eine "Baumstamm-Phobie"



Hat auch eine Weile gedauert, auf das Hindernis nicht nur einfach draufzuzurollen wie in dem Video, sondern aus voller Fahrt über das Hindernis zu hupfen. Falsches Timing und schwups ab über den Lenker im Hechtsprung o.s.ä..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (22. Februar 2015)

Ich find, das sieht super aus 
bei mir spielt sich das auch im Bereich von Ästen ab  über die man vermutlich auch so drüber rollen würde


----------



## Martina H. (22. Februar 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> , wenn die Fahrerin jünger, dynamischer und damit erfolgreicher wäre.



... das



















... würde ich nicht überleben


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. Februar 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich find, das sieht super aus
> bei mir spielt sich das auch im Bereich von Ästen ab  über die man vermutlich auch so drüber rollen würde


Das ist aber sehr rücksichtsvoll von dir, dass du da trotzdem nicht drüber rollst - schließlich könnten die Äste ja zerbrechen...  (So wie bei mir immer, weil ich immer noch nicht bunnyhoppen kann  )


----------



## Mausoline (22. Februar 2015)

Dann sind wir ja zusammen mit Frau Rauscher schon zu dritt


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Februar 2015)

Zu viert... Ich würde einfach am Baumstamm zerschellen. Ich bin dazu auch einfach zu deppert und richtig springen trau ich mich eh nicht.   Aber vielleicht ist das mit meinen alten Knochen auch besser so.


----------



## murmel04 (23. Februar 2015)

Zu fünft, ich würde elegant absteigen drüber klettern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (23. Februar 2015)

Ohne Clicks sind Bunnyhops für mich schwer (ich weiß - heisst dann Schweinehop bla bla.). Ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass das kleine Hinterrad an dem Liteville XS es kleinere Leute helfen, das hinterrad in die Luft zu bekommen. Ist da was dran?

Ich hab kein Problem aus dem Stand (beim fahren sowieso) das ganze Fahrrad  senkrecht noch oben in die Luft zu 'hoppen' aber Vorderrad zuerst dann Hinterrad (ohne Clicks) geht bei mir nicht so einfach. Da kriege das Hinterrad ich auch nur ein paar cms hoch.

Bei solchen Baumstämme hebe ich das Vorderrad und fahr rüber. Das Hinterrad folgt eigentlich von alleine über dem Baumstamm - nicht aber in der Luft. Ist nicht so elegant aber Absteigen muss man dann nicht.
@lucie macht da ein richtiges Bunnyhop! Super. Das Hinterrad legt trotzdem etwas drauf. Ist halt einfach schwer. (ansporn mehr videos hochzuladen )


----------



## Mausoline (23. Februar 2015)

Du meinst über diesen hohen Baumstamm einfach nur das Vorderrad anheben und rüber rollen  ich glaub mir gings wie Pfadfinderin


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. Februar 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Ohne Clicks sind Bunnyhops für mich schwer (ich weiß - heisst dann Schweinehop bla bla.). Ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass das kleine Hinterrad an dem Liteville XS es kleinere Leute helfen, das hinterrad in die Luft zu bekommen. Ist da was dran?
> 
> Ich hab kein Problem aus dem Stand (beim fahren sowieso) das ganze Fahrrad  senkrecht noch oben in die Luft zu 'hoppen' aber Vorderrad zuerst dann Hinterrad (ohne Clicks) geht bei mir nicht so einfach. Da kriege das Hinterrad ich auch nur ein paar cms hoch.
> 
> ...


Schweinehopp ist für mich nicht ohne Clickies, sondern wenn R und HR gleichzeitig den Boden verlassen und wiedre berühren. Das, was du "senkrecht nach oben" nennst, würd ich sagen. Den krieg ich sogar auch hin. (Schön, um Dreck abzuschütteln unterwegs)
Bunnyhopp dagegen ist, wenn erst das VR hochgeht, dann das HR folgt und in der gleichen Reihenfolge auch wieder die Bodenberührung erfolgt. Und den krieg ich auch nicht hin


----------



## HiFi XS (23. Februar 2015)

Genau - aus dem Stand - sehr gut zum Schlamm abschütteln  Das würde ich aber nicht als Schweinhop beziechnen - mit oder ohne Clickies (fahre schon seit 3 jahre jetzt ohne Clickies!). Im Fahrt ist alles einfacher da man Schwung hat (ja mit oder ohne Clickies.)

Schweinehopp wird immer sehr abwertend verwendet finde ich - und wird oft in zusammenhang mit clickies erwähnt... (so meinte ich das...)


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Februar 2015)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Zu fünft, ich würde elegant absteigen drüber klettern



Nr. 6!
Vorderrad hoch und drüber ja, aber bis ich soweit bin, das Hinterrad hochzuziehen ist das Vorderrad schon wieder unten. Hatte es mal ne Zeitlang geübt, dann ging es auch einigermaßen (nur so, oder über max. kleine Äste), aber wenn man nicht permanent dran bleibt....
Bewegungslegastheniker halt.


----------



## Votec Tox (23. Februar 2015)

Bei mir ist es genau anders herum, das Hinterrad bekomme ich gut hoch aber das Vorderrad nicht genug 
Von wegen mit der Hüfte zum Lenker hin und so 
Selbst mit dem BMX tu ich mich schwer beim VR hoch, wobei das schon einfacher geht, da kürzer und der Körperschwerpunkt hat mehr Hebelwirkung.

Nun aber On Topic mal wieder ein Bild mit Bike im Einsatz - vom Wochenende:


----------



## HiFi XS (23. Februar 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Du meinst über diesen hohen Baumstamm einfach nur das Vorderrad anheben und rüber rollen  ich glaub mir gings wie Pfadfinderin


 
Ich weiss wo das ist und drüber bin ich gerollt.  Schwer ist das nicht, sonst hätte ich das nicht gekonnt. Noch schreibe ich hierzu - in Berlin ist die Burgersteighöhe teils heftig -  20cm und mehr. Es gibt auch Kanten wo du gut sowas übern kannst. So gewohnt Frau sich das Vorderrad zu heben und wenigsten versuchen, das Hinterrad hoch zu bekommen. Ausserdem sind viele Baumstämme strategisch gelegt hier, um die Biker fernzuhalten. Das sehen die meisten aber als Herausförderrung    Ohne Clickies komme ich langsamer über die Baumstämme, aber die eher kleineren kannst du wirklich überrollen (Vorderrad heben natürlich.)


----------



## HiFi XS (23. Februar 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Also ich find das gut! Meine Bunnyhopser bewegen sich noch im ca-5-cm-Bereich... ich habe eine "Baumstamm-Phobie"


 
hier ein echts Baumstamm-Fail






Hier mit Schwung bergab geht es auch ohne Bunnyhop


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Februar 2015)

Baumstämme dieser Größenordnung gehen ja noch... Meistens 


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## HiFi XS (24. Februar 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Baumstämme dieser Größenordnung gehen ja noch... Meistens
> iPhone Tapatalk


 
Stimmt @Frau Rauscher  ... Ich bin ganz neidig, dass du den überhaupt kannst! Hier sind noch welche - ohne Rampe - leider auch ohne jegliches Bunnyhop-Können  aber ja über die Stämmen sind wir gut in der Luft rüber gesprungen.








Das hier ist @riotgrrrl ! Sie springt hier super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Februar 2015)

Missverständnis: Ich kann einen Bunnyhop nur "ohne alles", über kleine Baumstämme traue ich mich auch so noch rüber, also VOrderrad lupfen und hinten rüberrollen... 
Und mit Hüpfen hab ich es auch (noch) nicht so... das wäre mein Ziel für diese Saison!


----------



## HiFi XS (25. Februar 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Missverständnis: Ich kann einen Bunnyhop nur "ohne alles", über kleine Baumstämme traue ich mich auch so noch rüber, also VOrderrad lupfen und hinten rüberrollen...
> Und mit Hüpfen hab ich es auch (noch) nicht so... das wäre mein Ziel für diese Saison!


 
Aber das 'Vorderrad lupfen und hinten rüberrollen' reicht erstmal (bis wir irgendwann bunnyhoppen können  ) und spart einem das absteigen.


----------



## Sleyvas (2. März 2015)

Endlich wieder Pfalz und keine Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt 





Und hier noch zwei Fotos (c) @Optimizer


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. März 2015)

Top!!! 

Ich habe ein altes Foto von mir gefunden
Flatpedals, breite Schlappen, Blümchentrikot und sogar ein Einfachkettenblatt


----------



## Bettina (7. März 2015)

Schon wieder ein Fatbike, was für Felgen O


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. März 2015)

Und erst die Bikeschuhe... !


----------



## Votec Tox (7. März 2015)

Ganz klar ein Dirtbike, Bremse hinten und Singlespeed.  
Und daß es damals schon Malojabikekleider gab 


Und da hänge ich doch noch gleich ein paar Bilder von Heute dran:
Vollgaas mit dem Big Bike 






Fliegt sogar bergauf 






Und mein Hüpfhügel:





Endlich kein Matsch mehr, dafür Sonne, 10 Grad und es war einfach klasse


----------



## lucie (7. März 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 366912 Top!!!
> 
> Ich habe ein altes Foto von mir gefunden
> Flatpedals, breite Schlappen, Blümchentrikot und sogar ein Einfachkettenblatt



Endlich mal ein Bike in XXXS mit geringer Überstandshöhe, einem Lenker mit vernünftigem Rise und passender Laufradgröße für kleine Bikeladies. Das nenne ich echtes Scalesizing.


----------



## lucie (8. März 2015)

Was für ein Wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (8. März 2015)

Moin,

hat´s bei Halle Hügel, oder ist das die ex-Gegend der " Rollatoren"?

Grüße aus der heute total gexlxn Asse.


----------



## Martina H. (8. März 2015)

...waren mal in der alten Heimat


----------



## HiFi XS (9. März 2015)

Finde ich immer bewundernswert wie breit dein Grinsen in den Bilder ist. Der Spaß ist sichtlich: Sehr anstecken  



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ganz klar ein Dirtbike, Bremse hinten und Singlespeed.
> Und daß es damals schon Malojabikekleider gab
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Votec Tox (21. März 2015)

Gestern mal die Ski stehen gelassen und das Hardtail genommen:
Und wo gings hin? Na da hin :






Aber erst die Arbeit und dann...




Das hatte ich mir einfacher vorgestellt - aber nur anfangs konnte ich noch treten, dann wurde es zu steil
und ich Dussel hatte keine Harscheisen an den Schuhen, denn die Piste war zu rutschig und nebendran war es echt mühsam,
zwei Schritt vor, Einen zurück...
Büßerschnee, ja das Wort habe ich nun begriffen...  

Auf halber Höhe gibt es ein Flachstück, der Puls konnte wieder etwas runter kommen:






Oben angekommen nach gut 700 Hm tragen und manches Mal schieben - juhu:






Nach einer Pause gings dann los - leider nur ein Selbstauslöserbild:






Perfekte Pistenbedingungen, nicht mehr eisig aber auch nicht zu weich:






Und den richtigen Reifen dafür:


----------



## Principiante (22. März 2015)

geile Sache!!!! 
Wäre ich sofort dabei (wenn ich näher wohnen würde...)


----------



## HiFi XS (22. März 2015)

Was sind das für Reifen @Votec Tox ? Die sehe schon extrem aus 

700 hm tragen/schieben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (22. März 2015)

Das sind Maxxis Wetscream, die funktionieren im Schnee echt gut.
Und nachdem mich beim Hochgehen plus -tragen zwei Skitourengeher überholten und Ihre Blicke Bände sprachen:
"Mal sehen wieweit sie kommt..." oder so ähnlich,
war das Motivation genug, um nicht aufzugeben


----------



## Lenka K. (22. März 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Das sind Maxxis Wetscream, die funktionieren im Schnee echt gut.
> Und nachdem mich beim Hochgehen plus -tragen zwei Skitourengeher überholten und Ihre Blicke Bände sprachen:
> "Mal sehen wieweit sie kommt..." oder so ähnlich,
> war das Motivation genug, um nicht aufzugeben



Und wer war bei der Abfahrt schneller? 

Aber Hauptsache, es macht Spass!

Lenka K.


----------



## Mausoline (23. März 2015)

Wochenend und....Pfalz


----------



## 08LanE (29. März 2015)

Hier mein neues Video, hoffe es gefällt. 




Kleiner Tipp für die, die gerne auf hessischen Trails unterwegs sind 
http://www.flowtrail-bad-endbach.de/
Viele Grüße 
Larena


----------



## Votec Tox (1. April 2015)

Sehr schön und die "Nummer" über den Vierkantbalken 

Am Freitag gings mit meinem Kumpel wieder auf Pischa hoch, dieses Mal bei verschärften Bedingungen, Schneefall und starker Wind:






Runter im Neuschnee und erst an der Waldgrenze wieder ordentliche Sicht:






Am Samstag dann Traumwetter beim Flowride vom Weissfluhgipfel in Davos bis nach Küblis,
hoch gings um 6 Uhr mit der Bahn 
Auf dem windigen Gipfel:






Los gehts! Am ersten Steihang läßt mich mein Kumpel noch voraus fahren:





und jagt hinterher:






Was für ein schönes Wetter, man erlebt so früh auf dem Gipfel den Sonnenaufgang:






Selten mußte ich mal treten, meist bremsen 






Mein Kumpel im Drift zum...






Einkehrschwung :






Zurück gings im Sonderabteil:






Und Fätties, tja davon waren kaum welche zu sehen, hier mal Zwei der seltenen Gattung...




Schon gewaltig der Unterschied zwischen meinen schmalen Maxxis und den fetten Schlappen des Nicolais.


----------



## Principiante (1. April 2015)

Super!!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. April 2015)

Habt ihr es gut. Windig ist es hier auch, aber nur mit Regen. Ich habe mich nicht mit dem Rad rausgetraut. Im Wald zu gefährlich und im Feld zu windig. Gegen den Wind wäre ich nicht angekommen. Also wenn er von vorne oder von der Seite kommt.


----------



## Mausoline (1. April 2015)

@Votec Tox 
Richtig cool


----------



## 08LanE (2. April 2015)

hano! schrieb:


> Unfassbar, was du da mit dem Rad veranstaltest, für manche scheint die Schwerkraft nicht existent zu sein
> Würde aber gerne mal ein Video von dir sehen mit den Sachen die eben nicht klappen oder wo die Schwerkraft doch Siegerin ist
> Dann würde ich mich nicht für so minder talentiert halten
> 
> .



Danke für die Rückmeldung. Ich glaube das nehme ich auch mal in Angriff  Dann gibt es mal ein 3-minütiges Fail-Video


----------



## lucie (5. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (6. April 2015)

Nose wheelie!


----------



## Martina H. (6. April 2015)

... nööö, Nose Hopser


----------



## mathijsen (6. April 2015)

... und danach in die Laderschaufel gesprungen.


----------



## lucie (6. April 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> ... und danach in die Laderschaufel gesprungen.



Nee, nee, soweit isses noch nicht...


----------



## dre (6. April 2015)

Ich hätte jetzt gedacht nur auf die Schaufelkante, dann auf die Motorhaube, auf´s Dach und ab in den Hänger, und zurück.
Kommt wohl noch.
Wünsche schöne Ostertage gehabt zu haben !


----------



## wildbiker (6. April 2015)

...Trial...sehr geil.. glaub werd wohl auch noch damit anfangen...


----------



## Martina H. (6. April 2015)

dre schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt gedacht nur auf die Schaufelkante, dann auf die Motorhaube, auf´s Dach und ab in den Hänger, und zurück. Kommt wohl noch.



Das alles dann auf dem Vorderrad und Du bist der Erste, der das Video davon sieht - versprochen 




dre schrieb:


> Wünsche schöne Ostertage gehabt zu haben !



Jep, hatten wir und Gute Wünsche zurück


----------



## HiFi XS (6. April 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... nööö, Nose Hopser


Auch gut!


----------



## Sleyvas (7. April 2015)

Ewig nix mehr gepostet hier...dafür jetzt aber richtig!

Nach einem Jahr (!) sind wir zu Ostern endlich wieder die schöne Neustadtrunde gefahren. Alles wovor ich letztes Jahr noch ehrführchtig dreinguckend stand, lief dieses Jahr einfach  Aber seht selbst:


























Und noch was zum Schmunzeln - ging nicht über den Lenker, auch wenn es so aussieht  Das Vorderrad hatte irgendwie doof in einer Steinspalte geparkt und dann kam der Rest des Bikes nach 




Bewegte Bilder hab ich auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (8. April 2015)

Super!  Sieht echt gut aus!!!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. April 2015)

Aber Hallo!


----------



## Mausoline (8. April 2015)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man unten steht siehts extrem furchterregender aus als aus dieser Perspektive  und das ist was besonderes   Wow


----------



## lucie (9. April 2015)

Die Treppe kommt mir ziemlich bekannt vor...


----------



## Sleyvas (9. April 2015)

Danke Mädels!

Ich fand die Treppe auch von unten deutlich schlimmer. Von oben gesehen war sie...halt ne Treppe  Bin sooooooo megahappy, wie sich meine Wahrnehmung der Umgebung geändert hat. Aus Problemen werden plötzlich Linien und aus "unfahrbar" Spaß


----------



## Sleyvas (11. April 2015)

Seltener Anblick..hat sich überraschenderweise gut angefühlt und Spaß gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. April 2015)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> ... Aus Problemen werden plötzlich Linien und aus "unfahrbar" Spaß


Ich hoff, das kann ich auch bald mal sagen.
War am Wochenende in Nürnberg im Steinbrüchlein und hab mir ehrfürchtig die Linien angeschaut und überlegt, wie ich da das Bike runtertrage/-schmeiße, bis mir jemand die "echte" Linie gezeigt hat - und ich mir meine Stützräder wieder anmontieren wollte, erst recht, nachdem ich beim Fahren zugeschaut hatte.  Ich hätte die LInie nicht als fahrbar erkannt


----------



## HiFi XS (13. April 2015)

Sehr schöne kürze Videos @Slyvas - 5-10 Sekunden reichen völlig um einen guten Eindruck zu bekommen   Super schönes Gelände in der Pflaz!!! Wenn wir nur sowas in Berlin hätten


----------



## Sleyvas (14. April 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ich hoff, das kann ich auch bald mal sagen.
> War am Wochenende in Nürnberg im Steinbrüchlein und hab mir ehrfürchtig die Linien angeschaut und überlegt, wie ich da das Bike runtertrage/-schmeiße, bis mir jemand die "echte" Linie gezeigt hat - und ich mir meine Stützräder wieder anmontieren wollte, erst recht, nachdem ich beim Fahren zugeschaut hatte.  Ich hätte die LInie nicht als fahrbar erkannt



Fahr' da in einem halben Jahr nochmal hin, dann findest du unter Garantie auch selbst in korrekter Bike-Fahrer-Reihenfolge zu bewältigende Linien! 



HiFi XS schrieb:


> Sehr schöne kürze Videos @Slyvas - 5-10 Sekunden reichen völlig um einen guten Eindruck zu bekommen   Super schönes Gelände in der Pflaz!!! Wenn wir nur sowas in Berlin hätten



Danke! Einige Mädels vom Pfalz-Ladiestreffen wissen ja noch, wie ich da mal herumgeeiert bin. Pfalz bzw. noch weiter südlich ist schon klasse...aber von Berlin aus schon eine Hausnummer. Harz ist da eher eine Alternative, oder? Und da ist's sämtlichen Bildern und Videos nach doch auch total toll


----------



## HiFi XS (14. April 2015)

Harz ganz richtig - wollte über Ostern hin aber das Wetter machte einen Strich durch die Rechnung...  Beim Pfalztreffen war ich auch dabei - einige Sachen haben einen hohen Wiedererkennungswert... das hier ist doch die gleiche Stelle wie oben oder?


----------



## Sleyvas (14. April 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> ... das hier ist doch die gleiche Stelle wie oben oder?



Und wie sie das ist


----------



## HiFi XS (14. April 2015)

@Slyvas Dein Lenker ist deutlich breiter


----------



## lucie (14. April 2015)

Mal was aus dem Flachland:


----------



## Sleyvas (15. April 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> @Slyvas Dein Lenker ist deutlich breiter



Sind doch nur schmale 740mm  Weniger würde ich nicht mehr haben wollen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. April 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Mal was aus dem Flachland:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 378179
> 
> ...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. April 2015)

Eigentlich war es doppelt so steil wie es auf dem Foto aussieht - ihr kennt das ja selbst!



 
(Und ich bin eigentlich auch schärfer )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (28. April 2015)

Es grünt in den heimischen Hügeln (auf und unter den Bäumen)


----------



## lucie (3. Mai 2015)

Wieder einmal im Pfälzer Wald mit supernetten Leuten unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Cristina (3. Mai 2015)

Auf den schönsten Trails überhaupt...  

*Annaberger Böden*






LG Cristina


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Mai 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Wieder einmal im Pfälzer Wald mit supernetten Leuten unterwegs gewesen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 383509


 
Das war aber nicht die Treppe, wo mein Scheich sich abgelegt hat, oder?


----------



## Martina H. (10. Mai 2015)

Nööö, die war weiter unten, eigentlich harmloser, nur da musste man anschliessend gleich rund 90° rum - alternativ ca 1,20m droppen


----------



## Wetterfroschn (12. Mai 2015)

War dann auch das erste Mal unterwegs dieses Jahr... besser spät als nie...


----------



## HiFi XS (12. Mai 2015)

Das sieht schön aus da - wo ist das @Wetterfroschn ?


----------



## scylla (12. Mai 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Nööö, die war weiter unten, eigentlich harmloser, nur da musste man anschliessend gleich rund 90° rum - alternativ ca 1,20m droppen



Die Treppe am Bahnhof ist eigentlich fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoller als die oben aufm Foto. Ist steiler und man muss idealer Weise direkt auf der Treppe schon die Kurve einleiten, weil man unten nur ne knappe Radlänge Platz hat. Sieht halt im Gegensatz zu dem Treppchen am Drachenfels durch die Kameralinse nicht so schön aus.


----------



## Martina H. (12. Mai 2015)

Jep, so meinte ich es auch - die Treppe an sich wäre ich auch gefahren, wenn da nicht... 

Unten ist schon verdammt wenig Platz um rumzukommen und die Alternative geradeaus ist nicht empfehlenswert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneeflocke (12. Mai 2015)

@Wetterfroschn: Vinschgau?


----------



## Wetterfroschn (13. Mai 2015)

Ja, das ist im Vinschgau / Latsch. Das war glaub ich auf dem neuen Propain Trail... kann mir leider immer nicht merken wo ich gerade rumkurve  das Alter... you know...


----------



## Schneeflocke (13. Mai 2015)

Könnte der Propain Trail sein, sieht noch nicht ganz zusammengefahren aus  Da waren wir auch vorletzte Woche, schön da, gell


----------



## Wetterfroschn (13. Mai 2015)

Total schön... wir hatten echt einen coolen Guide und einen super flow... bin eh Fan von der Gegend...


----------



## Mausoline (14. Mai 2015)

Pfalzen Nachholtermin  schee wars  Danke


----------



## Sleyvas (17. Mai 2015)

Langes Wochenende, Wetter - da bleiben Fotos nicht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (24. Mai 2015)

Altbekannter Trail - anderer Fotograf 





(c) Nico Kretzschmar


----------



## Sleyvas (24. Mai 2015)

Das Bild ist im FdT-Pool gelandet  Wer möchte, darf hier http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1834605?in=potdPool gern noch ein Sternchen spendieren.


----------



## Votec Tox (26. Mai 2015)

Klasse Bild! (Sternchen gedrückt!)

Pfingstsonntag :






Mit dem "kleinen" Bionicon schön flowig unterwegs:






Pfingstmontag dann das "Big Bike"... schlepp, schnauf...






Leider nur ein Bild von der Abfahrt:


----------



## Alpine Maschine (26. Mai 2015)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Das Bild ist im FdT-Pool gelandet  Wer möchte, darf hier http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1834605?in=potdPool gern noch ein Sternchen spendieren.


Und zu was?



Zu Recht!


----------



## lucie (31. Mai 2015)

Hometrail...


----------



## Martina H. (31. Mai 2015)

... hab auch was


----------



## Mausoline (31. Mai 2015)

scheeee


----------



## Schwimmer (1. Juni 2015)

Mädels, das wird euch gefallen:

http://www.br.de/mediathek/video/sendungen/bergauf-bergab/das-magazin-fuer-bergsteiger-106.html

http://www.br.de/mediathek/video/sendungen/freizeit/freizeit112.html


----------



## Promontorium (1. Juni 2015)

Danke für den BBS-Link, hab's gestern verpasst und hätt' nimmer dran gedacht!

MfG, ein Mann (der auch schon wieder weg ist!)


----------



## mtbbee (2. Juni 2015)

Von mir auch mal zwei Bildchen

Pfalz Drachenfelsen






Münchner Wurzeltrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (2. Juni 2015)

sauber


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. Juni 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Von mir auch mal zwei Bildchen
> 
> Pfalz Drachenfelsen
> 
> ...


Nicht schlecht ,was fährst du da für ein bike? 
Ist das ein Isartrail ? Wenn ja wo denn ,kommt mir nicht bekannt vor


----------



## mtbbee (2. Juni 2015)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht ,was fährst du da für ein bike?
> Ist das ein Isartrail ? Wenn ja wo denn ,kommt mir nicht bekannt vor


 
Ist ein Dreck Hängebauchschweinchen  Trek Remedy

das zweite Bild ist Isar : zw. Schäftlarn - Strasslach - oberhalb vom Mühltal
das erste wie geschrieben, Pfälzer wald Nähe Lambrecht Drachenfels, einige Mädels kennen den Abschnitt ja, später den Fullfaceabschnitt habe ich mich natürlich nicht getraut - aber irgendwann vielleicht doch mal


----------



## HiFi XS (6. Juni 2015)

Sieht super aus @mtbbee  - neid! Fahr selber gern mein Trek  und wurde auch so gern wieder im Pfälzer Wald fahren!


----------



## black soul (6. Juni 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Sieht super aus @mtbbee  - neid! Fahr selber gern mein Trek  und wurde auch so gern wieder im Pfälzer Wald fahren!


und was hindert dich daran ?


----------



## mtbbee (6. Juni 2015)

black soul schrieb:


> und was hindert dich daran ?


auch wenn ich nicht HiFi_XS bin ....
Berlin liegt nicht gerade nahe dem Pfälzer Wald, ist doppelt so weit wie von München aus
Von Karlsruhe aus gesehen ists ja quasi vor der Haustür


----------



## HiFi XS (6. Juni 2015)

black soul schrieb:


> und was hindert dich daran ?


na - bin alleinstehende Mutter und Haushälterin mit vollzeit Arbeit, viele Verpflichtungen und wenig Zeit!


----------



## Sleyvas (8. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte zwar leider kein langes Wochenende aber war natürlich wie immer die freien Tage auf dem Bike, wenn auch "nur" in den mehr oder weniger heimischen Revieren 

Endlich mal das Felditreppchen befahren...





Noch eine kleine Sequenz vom Ende der Treppe


----------



## Votec Tox (8. Juni 2015)

Klasse Bilder und auf der Treppe sieht es aus wie im Fahrtechnikbilderbuch 
Und Ihr habt immer so gute Photographen dabei 

Am Samstag war ich stundenlang mit einem Bekannten biken, super Fahrer aber auch er machte keinerlei Bilder 
So habe ich nur ein Selbstauslöserphoto vom Freitag, das war die größte Herausforderung,
in 10 Sekunden zu schaffen an der richtigen Stelle auf dem Rad zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (8. Juni 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Klasse Bilder und auf der Treppe sieht es aus wie im Fahrtechnikbilderbuch
> Und Ihr habt immer so gute Photographen dabei



 DANKE! Das ist mal ein Kompliment!
Dafür dass du an Fotografenmangel leidest, postest du doch auch immer echt schicke Bilder


----------



## Schwimmer (8. Juni 2015)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> DANKE! Das ist mal ein Kompliment!
> Dafür dass du an Fotografenmangel leidest, postest du doch auch immer echt schicke Bilder



Das sehe ich auch so!


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Juni 2015)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwar leider kein langes Wochenende aber war natürlich wie immer die freien Tage auf dem Bike, wenn auch "nur" in den mehr oder weniger heimischen Revieren


 
BRAVA!!! Super Fotos!


----------



## Sleyvas (9. Juni 2015)

Ich bin schon wieder im FdT- Pool! Falls wer ein Sternchen spenden möchte, kann das hier gern tun  

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1844424


----------



## scylla (9. Juni 2015)

längst gespendet 

Vor hier Vermisstenanzeigen aufgegeben werden... ich hab's tatsächlich auch mal wieder geschafft, vor eine (schlecht fokusierte ) Kameralinse zu stolpern


----------



## scylla (9. Juni 2015)

und noch zwei mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (9. Juni 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Vor hier Vermisstenanzeigen aufgegeben werden... ich hab's tatsächlich auch mal wieder geschafft, vor eine (schlecht fokusierte ) Kameralinse zu stolpern



Ist ja fast Gedankenübertragung - habe mich auch schon gefragt wo Du so bleibt 

Aber wie man sieht, hast Du ja die Kamera "ausgewertet"  das erinnert mich an ein Gruppenbild am Teufelstisch (?)  

... ist das in den Vogesen?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. Juni 2015)

@ scylla: Deinem Bein geht´s wieder gut?


----------



## Mausoline (9. Juni 2015)

wollt auch fragen, in welchem Urwald seid ihr da rumgestolpert?


----------



## scylla (9. Juni 2015)

@mtbbee gut dass du mich dran erinnerst 

Ja, gut erkannt, sind alles Bilder aus den Vogesen


----------



## HiFi XS (9. Juni 2015)

Das sieht alles so toll aus


----------



## scylla (10. Juni 2015)

Nächste Runde Sternchen-Spenden...
Heute würde ich mich über eine Spende freuen 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1844952?in=potdPool


----------



## scylla (10. Juni 2015)

noch ein paar

zur Abwechslung mal baumfrei




oder auch buschhaltig




und noch was aus dem dunklen Wald


----------



## scylla (10. Juni 2015)

und noch was von einem gescheiten Fotografen der scharfe Bilder kann (sorry Ray )


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Juni 2015)

Klasse Bilder 



scylla schrieb:


> noch ein paar
> 
> zur Abwechslung mal baumfrei
> 
> ...



Bitte das nächste Bild in dieser Sequenz - die Kehre samt der beiden hohen Stufen


----------



## scylla (10. Juni 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Bitte das nächste Bild in dieser Sequenz - die Kehre samt der beiden hohen Stufen



Der Fotograf war an dem Tag leider nicht gut drauf und es gibt exakt dieses eine Foto von der ganzen Tour, also Sequenz gibt's keine. Machen wir dann das nächste Mal.
Im Wesentlichen einfach Vorderrad an die Stufenkante, Hinterrad so weit wie möglich an die Grasnabe setzen, und dann rollen lassen. Blöd ist eigentlich nur der Moment vor man die Bremse löst. Sobald das Vorderrad runter rollt merkt man, dass es besser funktioniert als es aussieht. Ich hab aber auch erst mal 2 Anläufe gebraucht bis die Vorderradbremse aufgehen wollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. Juni 2015)

Prof.Dr.YoMan hat mich weiter unten im Trail mit der Cam erwischt



wenn ihr mögt, könnt ihr nochmal Sternchen klicken 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1846373?in=potdPool


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Juni 2015)

Das schaut echt super dort aus. Das ist alles Vogesen? Ich hätte da mal ne Einladung gehabt, travel und work sozusagen, aber ich hatte davon 0 Vorstellung, daher hab ich das nicht weiter verfolgt. Schön blöd, wenn ich mir das so ansehe....


----------



## HiFi XS (12. Juni 2015)

Echt - solche Trails würden mir auch sehr gut gefallen!


----------



## HiFi XS (12. Juni 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> noch ein paar
> 
> zur Abwechslung mal baumfrei
> 
> ...


----------



## scylla (12. Juni 2015)

Ja, ist alles irgendwo aus unterschiedlichen Ecken der Vogesen. Dort kann man schon eine Menge Spaß haben, und die Landschaft ist definitiv auch nicht zu verachten. Allerdings aufm Rad meistens recht schwer, viel Stolper-Biken und >>S2


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Juni 2015)

Wie heißt´s so schön? Man wächst mit seinen Aufgaben... Aber von uns aus eh ne Weltreise...


----------



## 08LanE (12. Juni 2015)

Hey Mädels, 
jetzt in meiner 6 wöchigen Zwangspause habe ich ja genug Zeit auch mal die anderen Foren hier durchzuschauen.  
Echt cool, was ihr für Trails fahrt!!! Repekt! 

Hier noch mein neues Video:





Viele Grüße und ein schönes sonniges 
Wochenende 
Larena


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Juni 2015)

hier mal ein paar 24h-Race-Fotos vom sportograf-Team...


----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2015)

zur Abwechslung mal was flowiges: viele Felsen neben und kaum Steine auf dem Weg in der Südpfalz

into the green




steht ein Fotograf aufm Trail




Kehrenspaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KarinS (15. Juni 2015)

schön Dein Gesicht mal wieder ohne Fullface zu sehen


----------



## Sleyvas (15. Juni 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> noch ein paar
> 
> zur Abwechslung mal baumfrei




Von mir ein paar bescheidene Eindrücke aus dem Binger Wald







Autschn...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Juni 2015)

Mittlerweile flutscht´s aber bei dir auch richtig gut!?


----------



## Sleyvas (15. Juni 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Mittlerweile flutscht´s aber bei dir auch richtig gut!?


Wenn du das letzte Bild betrachtest, findest du darauf grüne Lackreste  Da ist eher das Bike gut aus den Händen geflutscht. Zumindest um Schlimmeres zu vermeiden. Aber grundsätzlich läuft's schon ganz gut  Relativiert sich alles wieder, sobald es nass wird...


----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2015)

so lange es nur der Lack vom Bike ist...


----------



## Sleyvas (15. Juni 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> so lange es nur der Lack vom Bike ist...


Na klar. Das kleine Ding schmeißt sich erstaunlich gut weg. Bisher eigentlich noch keinen ernstzunehmenden Abflug mit der Wurst hingelegt. Davor hab ich mit Luder 2.0 schon bissl Angst. Auf dem Fully ist man nach 6 Monaten Hardtail doch recht flott unterwegs...
Wie ich sehe, durfte dein Rocket ja auch mal wieder Luft schnappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2015)

das hinten starre hat grad ein kleines Lyrik-Problem, für die Pfalz geht's aber hätte sich in den Vogesen nicht ganz so lustig gefahren (50% Sag mit der Medium Feder und danach passiert nimmer viel... und ja, meine Hosen passen noch)


----------



## Sleyvas (15. Juni 2015)

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Aber so gab es immerhin mal wieder einen triftigen Grund, die Weichwurst auszupacken


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Juni 2015)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Relativiert sich alles wieder, sobald es nass wird...



Ha, um nass zu üben, musst mal in die Alpen kommen, hier ist es schon seit Ende April nass und rutschig, alles leider kein Sandstein.


----------



## Sleyvas (15. Juni 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ha, um nass zu üben, musst mal in die Alpen kommen, hier ist es schon seit Ende April nass und rutschig, alles leider kein Sandstein.


Och danke, lass mal 
Mir hat schon der letzte Taunuswinter gereicht. Pampe, Pampe und Pampe...nur noch elendiges Rumglibbern. Kommt früh genug wieder...


----------



## clairefaitsdhiv (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo z'samme! schöne Fred hier!

Ich gebe dann auch mal mein Senf dazu.






Mit beste Grüsse aus dem Haslital


----------



## clairefaitsdhiv (16. Juni 2015)

Oder da noch eine kleine von letztes Jahr


----------



## scylla (16. Juni 2015)

Schöne Heimat hast du! Da könnte man direkt ein wenig neidisch werden.


----------



## clairefaitsdhiv (16. Juni 2015)

Ui ja, mein Wahlheimat ist wirklich ein Genuss


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Juni 2015)

bei Bozen...


----------



## Melocross (23. Juni 2015)

Super Foto, mal wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niceann (27. Juni 2015)

auf´m SWU Trail


----------



## Schwimmer (27. Juni 2015)

niceann schrieb:


> auf´m SWU Trail



Schee  
Kommst Du aus der Gegend?
Ist der Trail mit allen Schwierigkeitsgraden von leicht-heftig gespickt?


----------



## dre (27. Juni 2015)

niceann schrieb:


> auf´m SWU Trail



tolles Bike.


----------



## niceann (28. Juni 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Schee
> Kommst Du aus der Gegend?
> Ist der Trail mit allen Schwierigkeitsgraden von leicht-heftig gespickt?



Ja, Kommen aus der Gegend!
Ja, da ist für jeden was geboten!


----------



## Schwimmer (28. Juni 2015)

niceann schrieb:


> Ja, Kommen aus der Gegend!
> Ja, da ist für jeden was geboten!



Danke


----------



## RedWitch82 (28. Juni 2015)

Mich hat heute zum ersten mal seit es mich gibt (behaupte ich mal) auf einem Fahrrad fotografiert. Kann ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten. 



Ist der Hometrail bei mir um die Ecke.


----------



## Votec Tox (29. Juni 2015)

Vor ca. einer Woche in Livigno:


----------



## scylla (2. Juli 2015)

Minihügel-Runterhügeln:

Pfälzer Randzone




und Taunus-Randzone


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Juli 2015)

ach wie schön @scylla und  @Votec Tox !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (3. Juli 2015)

@scylla
Die Taunus-Randzone verwirrt mich gerade, sieht so unbekannt aus! Magst du mir mal verraten, wo das war (PN)? Ich hätte Richtung Lahn getippt...

Hab auch noch was...


 
Pic by @dadsi


----------



## scylla (3. Juli 2015)

Du hast richtig geraten, aber trotzdem stimmt auch Taunus-Randzone, da der Taunus bis zur Lahn geht 

PS: gute Perspektive! Da musste ich doch glatt einen Moment drüber nachdenken, wo das ist


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Juli 2015)

auch eine Randzone, und zwar die italienische...
letztes WE auf den 3-Länder-Enduro Trails am Reschensee unterwegs:


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Juli 2015)

Gestern Abend bei Bad Urach:


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2015)

B. K.?


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Juli 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> B. K.?


Habe Dir eine PN geschickt, da ich nichtmal weiß was B.K. ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. Juli 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> auch eine Randzone, und zwar die italienische...
> letztes WE auf den 3-Länder-Enduro Trails am Reschensee unterwegs:



Hast du eine Trailempfehlung? Ich bin am WE dort und möchte ausnahmsweise auch mal 1 Tag lifteln, evtl. Schöneben oder Mutzkopf.
Sollte ich nach Tracks gucken oder sind die Trails gut ausgeschildert?


----------



## Votec Tox (11. Juli 2015)

Nachdem ich erst seit wenigen Tagen "entdeckt" habe, daß man hier Photos im Album hochladen kann,
darf ich zum ersten Mal mal beim Bild des Tages mitspielen: 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1862028

Wenn ihr mögt, dann klickt auf den Stern im Link 

*Nachtrag:
Hat gereicht 
Vielen Dank für Eure Klicks!*


----------



## Mausoline (11. Juli 2015)

Besser spät als nie  dann wirst du zukünftig öfters dabei sein


----------



## Schwimmer (12. Juli 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Nachdem ich erst seit wenigen Tagen "entdeckt" habe, daß man hier Photos im Album hochladen kann,
> darf ich zum ersten Mal mal beim Bild des Tages mitspielen:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1862028
> ...





... bitte, gerne ...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. Juli 2015)

Superschöner Trailtag mit Votec Tox am Schiener Berg - hat riesig viel Spaß gemacht!  




Am Vormittag - noch ziemlich verkrampft...





nachmittags dann pures Vergnügen


----------



## Perlenkette (12. Juli 2015)

Wow, tolle Bilder!  Gut, dass Du geschrieben hast, dass Votec Tox dabei war, ich dachte erst, Du hättest das gleiche Outfit , siehe einige Beiträge weiter oben


----------



## scylla (14. Juli 2015)

noch mehr heimische Minihügel, diesmal Donnersberg


----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2015)

Seltsame Dinge, die man auf einem Fahrrad tun kann, während jemand mit einer Kamera daneben steht. Fail


----------



## scylla (20. Juli 2015)

Rheinschleifen-Minihügel


----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2015)

darf ich für das obige Foto um Sternchen betteln? 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1866724?in=potdPool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (21. Juli 2015)

Stern gespendet 

Wir waren am Samstag auch mal die Taunusrandzone erkunden...




















Hier hab ich dann doch auf dem ersten Stück gekniffen. Sausteil UND lose-rutschiger Boden war dann doch bissle viel des Guten. Ab der Linkskurve danach ging's wieder..


----------



## Schwimmer (21. Juli 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> darf ich für das obige Foto um Sternchen betteln?
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1866724?in=potdPool



... huch, Du schon wieder  
.... ja, Sternchen bekommst Du natürlich ... 

Ist ja eine enge Angelegenheit, ich hoffe Du behälst die Nase vorn ...


----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Ist ja eine enge Angelegenheit, ich hoffe Du behälst die Nase vorn ...



hmmm, das ist jetzt aber mal wirklich sauknapp


----------



## Martina H. (26. Juli 2015)

... mal wieder nicht ich 










... aber manchmal fahre auch ich


----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. August 2015)

Mal anders in Aktion - aber war meine erste Tour mit Tragepassagen:


----------



## Schnitte (2. August 2015)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1872383
nach langer zeit mal wieder ein Bild von mir 
steht zurzeit auch als Auswahl zum Foto des Tages. Würde mich über einen Daumen freuen 

Kurz zum Bild: Es ist in Norwegen im Bikepark Hafjell entstanden. Die Aussicht ist großartig, leider hat man auf der ehemaligen Strecke der norwegischen Meisterschaft nicht wirklich Zeit um diese zu genießen


----------



## lucie (2. August 2015)




----------



## Martina H. (2. August 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Mal anders in Aktion - aber war meine erste Tour mit Tragepassagen:




... ich seh schon: wir müssen uns mal verabreden


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. August 2015)

Ihr kriegt die Touren für'n Urlaub  Wir sind ja extra am WE drauf nochmal hingefahren, um die erste Tour zu optimieren. Ich fürchte, das war nicht das letzte Mal - in der Gegend steckt sehr viel Potential


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (2. August 2015)

Das Liteville darf wieder raus! Und ich mag es mit neuer Gabel und angepasstem Setup endlich!


----------



## Martina H. (3. August 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ihr kriegt die Touren für'n Urlaub  Wir sind ja extra am WE drauf nochmal hingefahren, um die erste Tour zu optimieren. Ich fürchte, das war nicht das letzte Mal - in der Gegend steckt sehr viel Potential



Extra für uns? Merci vielmals - wir freuen uns schon...vor allem nach der Potenzialrückmeldung


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. August 2015)

Naja, zugegeben - wir wären auch so nochmal hingefahren


----------



## Mausoline (3. August 2015)

Kurzes Highlight am Ende einer langen Tour


----------



## Schwimmer (3. August 2015)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Das Liteville darf wieder raus! Und ich mag es mit neuer Gabel und angepasstem Setup endlich!



Hast Du dann die 650 abgesenkt oder das Liteville-Konzept: scaled sizing?


----------



## Sleyvas (3. August 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Hast Du dann die 650 abgesenkt oder das Liteville-Konzept: scaled sizing?


Weder noch  Ist ne 650b Gabel mit 150mm Federweg und 26" Laufrad. Hat fast exakt die selbe Bauhöhe wie die 160mm 26"-Pike. Ich wollte mir mal alle Optionen offen halten wenn ich schon eine neue Gabel kaufe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. August 2015)

ah, ich baue jetzt auch auf ne 650B Gabel um... werde es auch mit einem 650B Vorderrad wagen. Ich hoffe dass das vorn nicht zu hoch kommt... ich bin aber schon eines testgefahren mit dem ich gut klarkam... zur Not muss ich die Pike auf 150 traveln...



Hier mal ein Bild vom letzten WE, der Teäre Flowtrail in Sölden! Es gibt ja nicht so viele gebaute Trails die ich mag, aber die hier ist echt ein Knüller !


----------



## Schwimmer (3. August 2015)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Weder noch  Ist ne 650b Gabel mit 150mm Federweg und 26" Laufrad. Hat fast exakt die selbe Bauhöhe wie die 160mm 26"-Pike. Ich wollte mir mal alle Optionen offen halten wenn ich schon eine neue Gabel kaufe.



d.h. ja dann ist der Nachlauf auch fast dergleiche und somit ist das Fahrverhalten unbeeinträchtig ...
Du bisch halt a Käpsele 

P.s. .. das ist schwäbisch ... 
... das sagt man zu jemanden, der besonders clever/gewitzt ist oder etwas besonders gut hinbekommen hat ...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. August 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ah, ich baue jetzt auch auf ne 650B Gabel um... werde es auch mit einem 650B Vorderrad wagen. Ich hoffe dass das vorn nicht zu hoch kommt... ich bin aber schon eines testgefahren mit dem ich gut klarkam... zur Not muss ich die Pike auf 150 traveln...
> 
> 
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild vom letzten WE, der Teäre Flowtrail in Sölden! Es gibt ja nicht so viele gebaute Trails die ich mag, aber die hier ist echt ein Knüller !Anhang anzeigen 409577



Den wollten wir uns auch mal anschauen. Lohnt sich also??


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. August 2015)

unbedingt! Die Trails drumherum und am Berg gegenüber sind auch


----------



## KarinS (4. August 2015)

Suse, lt meinen Info's sollten es bei der 650B Pike 6mm mehr Einbauhöhe sein (mit 160mm)....


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. August 2015)

ja, danke, mit dem 650B Rad kommt natürlich noch was dazu!


----------



## scylla (4. August 2015)

Gran Paradiso gucken bei Aosta. Westalpentypisch ziemlich flowig, italientypisch teils etwas krautig.


----------



## scylla (5. August 2015)




----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


>


Wo ist denn der Weg


----------



## scylla (5. August 2015)

der Fotograf steht mitten drauf (naja nicht ganz, knapp daneben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (5. August 2015)




----------



## Deleted35614 (5. August 2015)

Gran Paradiso ist aber oben weiss und nicht krautig 
Da haben wir uns wohl knapp verpasst.


----------



## scylla (5. August 2015)

Wo steht, dass wir auf dem Gran Paradiso waren?  Würde ich auch nicht tun, also sicher schon mal nicht mit Fahrrad 
Leider sind wir halt auf den Wegen unterhalb des Paradiso für meinen Geschmack viel zu oft im Grünzeug gestanden sobald die Waldgrenze unterschritten war. Fand ich eher so semilustig, ich seh schon ganz gern wo ich hinfahr.
Scheinbar haben wir uns um ne Woche verpasst. Hab's deine Foddos auch schon im Hochtouren-Fred gesehen. Unser Wetter hat aber auch net mehr getaugt als eures.


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. August 2015)

Unser Wetter war super, immer zum richtigen Zeitpunkt am rechten Ort.
Ja, Gran Paradiso mit Fahrrad wäre etwas übertrieben, aber eine tolle Gegend dort.
Aber es gibt eine Erstbefahrung mit Rad
http://bikebergsteigen.org/2011/11/30/a-dream-comes-true-gran-paradiso-2008/


----------



## scylla (5. August 2015)

puh, ganz schön crazy über den Gletscher! Coole Aktion, aber würd ich mich niemals trauen


----------



## Schwimmer (5. August 2015)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Weg



Seit wann braucht denn scylla einen Weg, sie fährt doch eh wie am Schnürchen über's Felsenmeer?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. August 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Seit wann braucht denn scylla einen Weg, sie fährt doch eh wie am Schnürchen über's Felsenmeer?



Ja, ich dachte auch spontan: "Welcher Weg???" Scylla, wie immer echt super tolle Bilder! Meine Frage aus dem anderen Fred hat sich damit natürlich erledigt... Irgendwie hat es Ray gut drauf, Fahrer und Landschaft sehr harmonisch in Einklang zu bringen, es kommt immer eine ganz tolle Stimmung auf den Bildern mit. Dickes Lob an den Fotografen!


----------



## scylla (6. August 2015)

Danke, ich glaub der Fotograf liest es mit 
Wir machen halt meistens nicht wirklich die superkrassen Actionbilder sondern mehr sowas wie "das hier schaut toll aus, kannst du mal durch's Bild rollen". Personalisierte Postkartenfotografie mit Radfahrer oder so ähnlich. Ein vergletscherter 4000er im Hintergrund oder eine gute Felsformation am Weg ist das, was ich mir dann auch in 2 Jahren noch gern anschau, die Fahrperformance ist einem ja sowieso meistens im Jahr drauf schon eher peinlich. Freut umso mehr, dass die Fotos gefallen.

Falls ihr liken mögt: hier hat's ein Foto in den FdT Pool geschafft 

 klick

Und hier mal ausnahmsweise eins mit dem Fotografen und die Lady im Kamera-Einsatz


----------



## scylla (6. August 2015)

beim Warten auf bessere Zeiten... ähm weniger Steinschlaggefahr von oben



ja, das ist der Weg
nein, da ist kein Weg
klingt komisch, ist aber so
Hochgebirge halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. August 2015)




----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. August 2015)

Mein Sternchen hast du, obwohl ich das jetzt nicht das beste finde.
Das 2. aus dieser Serie ist super, da sieht man mal, wie steil das ist! Ich habe ähnliche Ansprüche an ein schönes Bild wie du, diese super-duper-action-fotos finde ich eher langweilig, obwohl sicher vom Fotografischen recht schwierig umzusetzen; Das ist aber meinem Auge wurscht


----------



## scylla (6. August 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Mein Sternchen hast du, obwohl ich das jetzt nicht das beste finde.



Daran hab ich mich schon gewöhnt, dass immer das in den Pool genommen wird, was ich selbst nicht am liebsten mag. Unsere Ansichten vom besten Foto sind halt wohl nicht massenkompatibel 
Ich mag das 4. am liebsten, weil ich diese kantigen Felsriegel so toll fand. Der Weg ging immer abwechselnd fast eben über ein kleines Plateau bis zum nächsten nicht-senkrechten Durchlass durch die Felswände, ist dort steil eine Stufe runtergeklettert zum nächsten Plateau, und dann das Spiel von neuem.


----------



## scylla (6. August 2015)

noch eins





tja, und so musste dieser schöne Weg leider enden: italian style im Unkraut.



Und jetzt kann greenhorn-biker wieder fragen, wo der Weg ist. War mir auch öfter nicht so ganz klar 
Zumindest wuchsen am Ende noch die leckersten Himbeeren der Welt in dem Gestrüpp (mitten auf dem, was ich für den Wanderweg hielt), beim Futtern mochte ich den Weg dann plötzlich wieder. Wo sonst kann man auf dem Fahrrad sitzend Himbeeren ernten?


----------



## Schwimmer (6. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Danke, ich glaub der Fotograf liest es mit
> Wir machen halt meistens nicht wirklich die superkrassen Actionbilder sondern mehr sowas wie "das hier schaut toll aus, kannst du mal durch's Bild rollen". Personalisierte Postkartenfotografie mit Radfahrer oder so ähnlich. Ein vergletscherter 4000er im Hintergrund oder eine gute Felsformation am Weg ist das, was ich mir dann auch in 2 Jahren noch gern anschau, die Fahrperformance ist einem ja sowieso meistens im Jahr drauf schon eher peinlich. Freut umso mehr, dass die Fotos gefallen.
> 
> Falls ihr liken mögt: hier hat's ein Foto in den FdT Pool geschafft
> ...



So, der Stern ist vergeben ... 

Eine ganz andere Frage: Hast Du eigentlich den Joghurtbecher und den Dicken von o o wieder verkauft?
Das wäre ja dann die Redundanz auf die Wurst und die Rakete ...


----------



## scylla (6. August 2015)

Danke 
Den On-One Plastikeimer fährt mittlerweile mein Mann als Zweit-Hardtail, ihm passt es einfach besser. Das dicke On-One hab ich noch und wird mir auch so schnell nicht abhanden kommen, aber das muss im Sommer im Keller bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (6. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Danke
> Den On-One Plastikeimer fährt mittlerweile mein Mann als Zweit-Hardtail, ihm passt es einfach besser. Das dicke On-One hab ich noch und wird mir auch so schnell nicht abhanden kommen, aber das muss im Sommer im Keller bleiben.



... bitte, gerne 
Hatte er nicht auch einen Joghurtbecher, ich dachte ...
... so so, dann kommst Du tatsächlich mit nur drei Bikes über die Runden ...


----------



## scylla (6. August 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... bitte, gerne
> Hatte er nicht auch einen Joghurtbecher, ich dachte ...
> ... so so, dann kommst Du tatsächlich mit nur drei Bikes über die Runden ...



Drei Bikes?  Wer behauptet denn sowas, undenkbar 

Wir haben das ganz ausgeglichen gestaltet. Mein Mann hat zwei Joghurtbecher und ich hab zwei Salamis. Da die Hardtails die Haupträder sind und für einfach alles herhalten müssen, ist das einfach praktisch. Jeweils eins als Backup, Notfallteilespender, oder momentan als Schlechtwetterrad mit minderwertigeren Teilen die einem nicht so leid tun, wenn man sie durch den Schlamm zerrt.


----------



## Schwimmer (6. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Drei Bikes?  Wer behauptet denn sowas, undenkbar
> 
> Wir haben das ganz ausgeglichen gestaltet. Mein Mann hat zwei Joghurtbecher und ich hab zwei Salamis. Da die Hardtails die Haupträder sind und für einfach alles herhalten müssen, ist das einfach praktisch. Jeweils eins als Backup, Notfallteilespender, oder momentan als Schlechtwetterrad mit minderwertigeren Teilen die einem nicht so leid tun, wenn man sie durch den Schlamm zerrt.



ja, das hat mich auch gewundert ...
Ich dachte Du hattest die Wurst gar nicht vollkommen aufgebaut ...
... der zweite Rahmen ist noch in gritstone ...

pssst, da hast Du aber bei weitem die bessere Wahl getroffen


----------



## Beorn (6. August 2015)

T'schuldige, wenn ich als eigentlich nicht Postberechtigter frage, ob du nicht mehr Hope Bremsen fährst?


----------



## scylla (6. August 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ja, das hat mich auch gewundert ...
> Ich dachte Du hattest die Wurst gar nicht vollkommen aufgebaut ...
> ... der zweite Rahmen ist noch in gritstone ...



ja, eigentlich... wollte ich ja nur einen Ersatzrahmen und den an die Wand hängen... bis mir aufgefallen ist, dass ich sowieso alle Teile für ein Fahrrad im Keller liegen habe, und es doch viel praktischer ist, wenn das alles zu einem funktionstüchtigen Rad zusammengesteckt dasteht.
Ich hab einen grape und einen gritstone Rahmen, momentan ist der gritstone im vernünftigen Setup und der grape ist das Backup.
Wenn wir mit dem Auto in Urlaub fahren, kommt sogar eins von den Backup-Bikes mit in den Kofferraum. Beruhigt die Nerven wenn der Trail mal garstig wird und man weiß, dass es einem maximal den Tag aber nicht den Urlaub versaut, wenn man das Schaltwerk zerlegt, die Bremsleitung abreißt oder ein Laufrad tötet (oder weiß der Geier man halt alles mit einem Fahrrad dummes anstellen kann).



Beorn schrieb:


> T'schuldige, wenn ich als eigentlich nicht Postberechtigter frage, ob du nicht mehr Hope Bremsen fährst?



Doch, eigentlich fahr ich schon noch Hope. Die MT5 war ein spontaner Versuch an einem Rad, weil sie mir beim Kurztest an aju's Rad so gut gefallen hatte.
Entlüftung shit, Haptik gut, Bremskraft überragend. Nur wenn man sie böse misshandelt (pausenloses Dauerschleifen über viele steile Höhenmeter) merkt man irgendwann, dass sie überhitzt, das hält die Hope länger durch, ausgefallen ist sie aber nie. Gefällt mir in Summe immer noch.


----------



## Schwimmer (6. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ja, eigentlich... wollte ich ja nur einen Ersatzrahmen und den an die Wand hängen... bis mir aufgefallen ist, dass ich sowieso alle Teile für ein Fahrrad im Keller liegen habe, und es doch viel praktischer ist, wenn das alles zu einem funktionstüchtigen Rad zusammengesteckt dasteht.
> Ich hab einen grape und einen gritstone Rahmen, momentan ist der gritstone im vernünftigen Setup und der grape ist das Backup.
> Wenn wir mit dem Auto in Urlaub fahren, kommt sogar eins von den Backup-Bikes mit in den Kofferraum. Beruhigt die Nerven wenn der Trail mal garstig wird und man weiß, dass es einem maximal den Tag aber nicht den Urlaub versaut, wenn man das Schaltwerk zerlegt, die Bremsleitung abreißt oder ein Laufrad tötet (oder weiß der Geier man halt alles mit einem Fahrrad dummes anstellen kann).
> 
> ...



Ja, auch Du bist halt ein Käpsele ... 
Bei Deinem Fuhrpark muss man ja ganz schön am Ball bleiben um auf dem neuesten Stand zu sein ...  
Vielen Dank


----------



## black soul (7. August 2015)

kleine frage an scylla
welche hope fährst du ?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich mag das 4. am liebsten, weil ich diese kantigen Felsriegel so toll fand. Der Weg ging immer abwechselnd fast eben über ein kleines Plateau bis zum nächsten nicht-senkrechten Durchlass durch die Felswände, ist dort steil eine Stufe runtergeklettert zum nächsten Plateau, und dann das Spiel von neuem.



Das ist auch ein schönes Foto, allerdings ist die Kulisse im Hintergrund etwas überbelichtet , sodass zwar der Vordergrund gut rüberkommt, aber halt die Farben insgesamt dann etwas mau werden. Aber als Fahrer hat man eh einen anderen Blick als als Außenstehender.


----------



## scylla (7. August 2015)

black soul schrieb:


> kleine frage an scylla
> welche hope fährst du ?



V2 vorne und X2 hinten




Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das ist auch ein schönes Foto, allerdings ist die Kulisse im Hintergrund etwas überbelichtet , sodass zwar der Vordergrund gut rüberkommt, aber halt die Farben insgesamt dann etwas mau werden. Aber als Fahrer hat man eh einen anderen Blick als als Außenstehender.



Waren eh schwierige Lichtverhältnisse, da die Sonne recht tief stand und den Gegenhang gut ausleuchtete und sich am Berglein über uns eine Wolke aufgespießt hatte, die uns Schatten spendete. Mit professioneller Nachbearbeitung könnte man da sicher noch viel rausholen, aber dafür bin ich a) zu deppert und b) zu faul.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. August 2015)

Versteh ich, ich bin sogar zu faul, meine Bilder auszusortieren, bei uns bleiben immer alle im Ordner, nix Nachbearbeitung, nix Diashow mit Musik. Gehn wir lieber biken oder planen Touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. August 2015)

Regenfluchttrail


----------



## scylla (8. August 2015)

ein sehr spaßiges Weglein

















und ausnahmsweise auch unterhalb der Baumgrenze kein Unkraut


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. August 2015)

ja, schaut so aus


----------



## Schwimmer (8. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Danke, ich glaub der Fotograf liest es mit
> Wir machen halt meistens nicht wirklich die superkrassen Actionbilder sondern mehr sowas wie "das hier schaut toll aus, kannst du mal durch's Bild rollen". Personalisierte Postkartenfotografie mit Radfahrer oder so ähnlich. Ein vergletscherter 4000er im Hintergrund oder eine gute Felsformation am Weg ist das, was ich mir dann auch in 2 Jahren noch gern anschau, die Fahrperformance ist einem ja sowieso meistens im Jahr drauf schon eher peinlich. Freut umso mehr, dass die Fotos gefallen.
> 
> Falls ihr liken mögt: hier hat's ein Foto in den FdT Pool geschafft
> ...



Gratuliere, hast den anderen Mitbewerber beim FdT noch sauber überholt


----------



## Schwimmer (8. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ein sehr spaßiges Weglein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja ja, scyllas Bilderrätsel: Finde den Weg


----------



## scylla (8. August 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ja ja, scyllas Bilderrätsel: Finde den Weg



das ist doch jetzt wirklich einfach: in Fahrtrichtung 
Der Fotograf stand halt ne Kehre unterhalb. Außerdem geht's doch eh um den hübschen Wasserfall, der Weg ist zweitrangig


----------



## scylla (9. August 2015)

mögt ihr wieder Sternchen spenden? 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1875866?in=potdPool

(diesmal hat's sogar mal ein Foto in den Pool geschafft, das ich selbst auch gerne mag )


----------



## Schwimmer (9. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> das ist doch jetzt wirklich einfach: in Fahrtrichtung
> Der Fotograf stand halt ne Kehre unterhalb. Außerdem geht's doch eh um den hübschen Wasserfall, der Weg ist zweitrangig



In Abänderung einer Redensart: 
Ein Weg ist irgendwann einmal Ziel ...
... aber es geht auch ohne ...  




scylla schrieb:


> mögt ihr wieder Sternchen spenden?
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1875866?in=potdPool
> 
> (diesmal hat's sogar mal ein Foto in den Pool geschafft, das ich selbst auch gerne mag )



Gobongt, wird wieder wohl eine enge Kiste ...


----------



## Mausoline (9. August 2015)

So hab auch mal ein Sternchen gespendet  als Vertretung für alle anderen Eindrücke von euren Touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (9. August 2015)

Suchbild:

Wo ist die Biketrulla?


----------



## murmel04 (9. August 2015)

Auf deinem Rücken


----------



## lucie (9. August 2015)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Auf deinem Rücken



Der Kanditat hat 101 Punte.


----------



## scylla (9. August 2015)

und ich dachte, auf dem Fahrrad


----------



## lucie (9. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> und ich dachte, auf dem Fahrrad



Das wäre Antwortmöglichkeit Nummer 2 gewesen, kam aber leider zu spät.


----------



## Mausoline (9. August 2015)

Ich fand die 2 Möglichkeiten zu einfach und hab mich  nicht getraut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (9. August 2015)

... gibt noch eine Dritte


----------



## scylla (9. August 2015)

hinter der Kamera?


----------



## Martina H. (9. August 2015)




----------



## Mausoline (9. August 2015)




----------



## lucie (9. August 2015)

Blöd, da habt ihr uns aber schnell entdeckt. Dabei dachten wir, die Tarnung für den wäre perfekt. Hmm, da müssen wir uns wohl noch etwas anderes einfallen lassen, um im September nicht entdeckt zu werden.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. August 2015)

Blümchenalarm !!!


----------



## scylla (12. August 2015)

noch ein paar Bilder aus den Alpen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. August 2015)

Ich will mal deinen Fotografen ausleihen


----------



## scylla (12. August 2015)

den rück ich nicht raus


----------



## Lenka K. (14. August 2015)

Wahnsinn!
Ich würde mir lieber die Fahrkünste ausleihen .

  Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. August 2015)

Wozu, wenn ich sie dann doch wieder hergeben müsste? Ist ja dann noch frustiger als nur hier die BIlder anzuschauen.


----------



## Schwimmer (14. August 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Wahnsinn!
> Ich würde mir lieber die Fahrkünste ausleihen .
> 
> Lenka K.



ja, genau  ...   
Das BFe in S wäre auch nicht ohne ...  



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wozu, wenn ich sie dann doch wieder hergeben müsste? Ist ja dann noch frustiger als nur hier die BIlder anzuschauen.



Lenka will damit sagen, dass sie einmal *so *fahren können dürfen wie scylla ... 
... vielleicht bleibt ja dann auch ein wenig der Fahrtechnik haften ...


----------



## mtbbee (14. August 2015)

ach was, alles nur gestellte Aufnahmen, alles nur eine Sequenz, nix bewegtes. Kann doch jeder: in alpinem Gelände kurz aufsteigen, kurz Gleichgewicht halten und dann Knipse betätigen lassen. 
Das einzig schwierige daran ist das Bike erstmal in die Höhe zu schaffen, aber da gibts ja Lifte und dann genau diese Gleichgewichts Sekunde abzupassen.


sorry scylla, musste einfach sein, jetzt bist Du enttarnt


----------



## scylla (14. August 2015)

Mist, musst du denn alles verraten? 

(das Stöckchen, das das Fahrrad hält, hab ich natürlich in Photoshop raus gestamped)


----------



## laterra (14. August 2015)

ayy ich würde mir gerne den Urlaub ausleihen ;-) tolle Landschaft!!


----------



## RedWitch82 (16. August 2015)

Gestern mal in Frammersbach beim Lifttag gewesen.


----------



## Perlenkette (16. August 2015)

schöne Fotos! Perfekt: Schützer (blaue 1)  passen zur Hose, Hose passt zum Rad  Welches mir so aus der Ferne gefällt, welches fährst Du denn?


----------



## RedWitch82 (16. August 2015)

Das ist ein Propain Tyee Free.


----------



## wintergriller (23. August 2015)

Da ich mir eine wunderbare  Erkältung eingefangen habe und deshalb das Wochenende nicht bei super Wetter im Berner Oberland verbringen kann, habe ich mir mal die Photos unseres dreiwöchigen Westalpenurlaubs vorgenommen, und ein paar rasugesucht um sie mit euch zu teilen 

Wir waren jetzt zum fünftem Mal in den französischen Alpen und es ist jedes Mal wieder ein Highlight. Die erste Urlaubshälfte haben wir in Roche-de-Rame verbracht und uns dort auf Endurotouren und Klettern konzentriert. Die zweite Hälfte ging es nach Venosc, hier standen dann Bikeparks und Rennradrunden im Vordergrund.
Insgesamt fahre ich lieber, als dass ich fotografiere oder mich fotografieren lasse, deshalb gibt es von den richtigen Highlights fast nie Bilder von mir 

Die erste Tour führte über den Collet du Peyron zm Lac d'Ascension. Eine einfache Auffahrt mit kurzem Tragestück und eine flowige Abfahrt zuerst durch eine tolle Ebene, dann kurz über etwas Geröll an der Baumgrenze und dann wieder flowig bis zum Campingplatz 

Tragestück




Flowige Abfahrt, die Seen liegen erst hinter der nächsten Stufe!




Suchbild! Genialer Trail mit toller Aussicht!




Zwischendurch nochmal kurz tragen....




..und weiter geht die Abfahrt über extrem griffigen Fels!







Abfahrt auf einer kurzen Regenerationsrunde entlang einer Wasserleitung. Reichlich Kehren und irritierte Kletterer, die den Weg als Abstiegsroute nutzen 




Abfahrt vom Col St.Antoine. Eine der längsten, absolut flowigsten Abfahrten die ich je gemacht habe. 1600 Tiefenmeter ohne auch nur einmal anhalten zu müssen (ausser für wenige Photos )




In der zweiten Hälfte haben wir dann drei Bikeparks (2 Alpes, Alpe D'Huez, Chamrousse) besucht, aber nur in Chamrousse, und dort auch nur auf der "Rhodos" Line, Photos gemacht.

Kleiner Hüpfer 




Viel Wald und Fels, aber extrem flowig. Eigentlich eher was für das Endurobike....




Danger??? Eigentlich war da nix besonderes....




Am Ende der Line geht es nochmal über eine paar Felsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedWitch82 (24. August 2015)

Ich war gestern auch mal wieder...


----------



## HiFi XS (2. September 2015)

Ausflug - auf einem Leihrad - Kinderrad! Immerhin ein Kona Fully - Rahmen war gar nicht schlecht aber die Pedale ohne Pins, Reifen ohne Profil - war spaßig


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. September 2015)

So, dann mal ein paar von mir aus Saalbach...
Hochalmtrail






Durch den Bach hab ich's auch geschafft ohne nass zu werden 






Sogar die Wurzel gleich beim ersten Versuch gefahren 




Aber im Bergstadltrail war's mir dann so gefährlich, dass ich zum Schieben den Kinnschutz drangemacht hab  (Ok, eigentlich hätt ich fahren wollen, aber die technische Schwierigkeit lag weit über meinen Fähigkeiten - und Kopfweh hatte ich auch noch)


----------



## lucie (6. September 2015)

Mal ein kleines Video aus einer ziemlich schönen Gegend:


----------



## Mausoline (6. September 2015)

Boaahh Hinterrad versetzen Top 
wo ist denn die ziemlich schöne Gegend?


----------



## lucie (7. September 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> wo ist denn die ziemlich schöne Gegend?



Fränkische Schweiz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (7. September 2015)

sauber


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. September 2015)

black soul schrieb:


> sauber



Genau.


----------



## HiFi XS (8. September 2015)

Hallo Leute!

@xsusix hat ein Foto von sich im Foto des Tages Pool! Wahrscheinlich weiss sie es gar nicht   deshalb poste ich es hier! Bitte Sternchen geben - das Foto is toll!


----------



## scylla (8. September 2015)

super Foto


----------



## HiFi XS (9. September 2015)

Danke - die likes etc. gehören natürlich @xsusix !



HiFi XS schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> @xsusix hat ein Foto von sich im Foto des Tages Pool! Wahrscheinlich weiss sie es gar nicht   deshalb poste ich es hier! Bitte Sternchen geben - das Foto is toll!


----------



## 4mate (9. September 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> @xsusix hat ein Foto von sich im Foto des Tages Pool!


Mindestens 3 Likes fehlen noch! Auf gehts!


----------



## scylla (9. September 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Mindestens 3 Likes fehlen noch! Auf gehts!



fehlen noch... zu was?
Die Abstimmung war doch gestern, ergo ist jetzt rum. Leider ist es das Bild von xsuxix nicht geworden, die Konkurrenz war auch stark.


----------



## 4mate (9. September 2015)

Ach so...

(Kenne mich mit den Modalitäten gar nicht aus )


----------



## scylla (9. September 2015)

Abstimmung läuft von 8 Uhr morgens bis 8 Uhr morgens des Folgetags. Sprich, morgens um 8 Uhr ist das Bild des Tages festgelegt und es gibt wieder neue Bilder im Pool für die nächste Abstimm-Runde. Den jeweils aktuellen "Pool" siehst du hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. September 2015)

@scylla : Was benutzt ihr eigentlich für eine Kamera?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (14. September 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> fehlen noch... zu was?
> Die Abstimmung war doch gestern, ergo ist jetzt rum. ...



... das habe ich mir auch gedacht ...  



scylla schrieb:


> ... Leider ist es das Bild von xsuxix nicht geworden, die Konkurrenz war auch stark.



... ja, es sind zwei super Bilder ...


----------



## scylla (14. September 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @scylla : Was benutzt ihr eigentlich für eine Kamera?



Wir haben beide Sony Kameras: ich hab eine RX100 und der Ray hat gerade seinen alten Nex5 Body gegen eine Alpha 5100 getauscht, um das lästige Autofokus-Problem zu beseitigen.
Die Alpha 5100 ist zwar sehr kompakt aber mit dem "kleinen" Teleobjektiv drauf wäre sie mir trotzdem zu groß. Macht aber dafür tolle Bilder. Die RX100 ist das Maximum, was ich mitschleppen mag, ist meistens ausreichend schnell und bei Tageslicht ausreichend lichtstark. Naja, auf relativ zum Niveau einer Kompaktknipse halt. Dafür kann ich sie mir an den Rucksackriemen binden wo sie dann ausreichend wenig stört


----------



## Promontorium (14. September 2015)

Naja, die RX100 (mittlerweile gibt es von der ja MK IV zu einem irren Preis) ist von der Größe eine Kompaktknipse, klar. Aber von den inneren Werten, die sich dann in einer überproportional guten Bildqualität niederschlägt, kann sie bis ...sagen wir ISO 400 mit mancher APS-C DSLR mithalten! (APS-C = Sensorformat, falls unbekannt)!


----------



## scylla (14. September 2015)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Naja, die RX100 (mittlerweile gibt es von der ja MK IV zu einem irren Preis) ist von der Größe eine Kompaktknipse, klar. Aber von den inneren Werten, die sich dann in einer überproportional guten Bildqualität niederschlägt, kann sie bis ...sagen wir ISO 400 mit mancher APS-C DSLR mithalten! (APS-C = Sensorformat, falls unbekannt)!



überproportional zu einer Kompakten halt 
Für mich langt's jedenfalls dicke, da gäbe es ganz andere Baustellen zu optimieren für bessere Bilder. Ist wie mit dem Fahrradfahren, das Material kann mehr als der Benutzer.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. September 2015)

Ich habe unterwegs auch die RX100 (III) dabei und bin sehr überzeugt von der Qualität der Bilder  Für eine so kleine Kamera: wow!


----------



## scylla (14. September 2015)

Ich bin sowieso ein großer Sony-Fan. Die Kameras sind einfach extrem flott und leicht zu handeln. Die wesentlichen Funktionen kann ich auch mit Langfingerhandschuhen bedienen.
Bei meiner Ur-RX100 muss halt eine schnelle SD Karte (Class 10 oder besser) rein, damit sie bei Serienbildern nicht zu schnell wegen vollem Speicher in die Knie geht. Der etwas knappe interne Speicher ist aber auch schon das einzige, was ich an der Kamera bemängeln könnte, und auch das ist Meckern auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## Promontorium (14. September 2015)

Falls deine RX100 den UHS-Standard unterstützt, kannst Du mit 'ner SDHC (Bezeichnung bis 32GB) oder SDXC (Bezeichnung ab 64GB) UHS-I nochmal 'ne Schippe an Speed drauflegen!


----------



## Perlenkette (15. September 2015)

Ich lasse mich grade schon wieder verleiten....... sprecht Ihr von dieser Kamera:
*SONY DSC-RX100 -*
Ich habe unter dem Begiff RX100 verschiedene Kamerasbzw. Ausführungen gefunden; diese kostet ca. 350€ und eine andere um die tausend


----------



## Promontorium (15. September 2015)

Ja, genau so. Die teureren sind die "verbesserten" Nachfolger I, II, III, IV. Die Ur-RX 100 (ohne römische Ziffer) reicht aber völlig aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. September 2015)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich grade schon wieder verleiten....... sprecht Ihr von dieser Kamera:
> *SONY DSC-RX100 -*
> Ich habe unter dem Begiff RX100 verschiedene Kamerasbzw. Ausführungen gefunden; diese kostet ca. 350€ und eine andere um die tausend



Wie @Promontorium schon geschrieben hat: die RX100 gibt es mittlerweile in der 4. Modellgeneration (RX100 IV)
Ich habe die RX100 der ersten Generation (gekauft als es schon die RX100 II gab, da ich den Aufpreis für ein paar für mich eher unwichtige Features nicht eingesehen habe) und kann diese auch empfehlen. Es geht immer besser, aktueller, und mit mehr Features, kommt halt immer darauf an, was es einem wert ist. Für 350€ würde ich auch heute zur "alten" RX100 greifen.


----------



## Perlenkette (15. September 2015)

Super, danke Euch!


----------



## scylla (15. September 2015)

Im Anhang ein kleiner Bildvergleich RX100 vs Alpa 5100 mit Kit-Zoomobjektiv, gleicher Tag, Licht eher trübselig aber ausreichend hell, Knipsfinger beides Mal ich.
Bilder sind nicht bearbeitet, nur auf dieselbe Auflösung runtergerechnet.
DSC00044 ist die Alpha mit Zeitautomatik-Programm 1/320 und Blende 3.5, DSC06452 ist die RX100 mit Zeitautomatik-Programm 1/250 und Blende 1.8

(Man verzeihe mir die Typen auf den Fotos, weibliche Opfer waren nicht zur Stelle.)

Ich finde, bei reduzierter Auflösung merkt man einen relevanten Nachteil der RX100 erst bei schwachem Licht oder starkem Kontrast. Da gewinnt man mit der RX100 irgendwann keinen Blumentopf mehr. Bei "normalem" Licht und betrachtet auf einem "normalen" Bildschirm in "normaler" Auflösung, muss sie nicht so arg weit hinter der großen Cam zurückstecken.

PS: schlechtes langweiliges Alibi-Ladies-im-Einsatz-Foto um das Technik-Gequatsche etwas zu kaschieren...


----------



## Sleyvas (15. September 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ...schlechtes langweiliges Alibi-Ladies-im-Einsatz-Foto...
> Anhang anzeigen 420267


Nur um das mal klarzustellen: deine Fotos sind NIE langweilig  Auch ohne Fullface


----------



## Perlenkette (15. September 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> PS: schlechtes langweiliges Alibi-Ladies-im-Einsatz-Foto um das Technik-Gequatsche etwas zu kaschieren...
> Anhang anzeigen 420267


 
Das wäre ein Bild, welches ich mir aufhängen würde  !

Kannst Du die Kamera doch nicht empfehlen (oder nur bedingt) oder wie verstehe ich Deinen Beitrag?


----------



## scylla (15. September 2015)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Kannst Du die Kamera doch nicht empfehlen (oder nur bedingt) oder wie verstehe ich Deinen Beitrag?



Ich wollte damit sagen: die Kamera ist uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert, wenn es eine Kompakte sein soll. In ihrer Kasse ist sie absolut Top.
Die Tageslicht-Bilder habe ich angehängt, um zu veranschaulichen, dass man bei "Normalgebrauch", um in der Natur ein paar Erinnerungsfotos aus der Hüfte zu schießen, fast keinen Unterschied zu der wesentlich teureren und fetteren Alpha 5100 erkennen kann. Also mir fällt zumindest keiner auf, wenn ich nicht wüsste welche Cam welches Bild gemacht hat, könnte ich es nicht erraten.
Wenn man stark vergrößerte Ausschnitte auf Posterformat ausdrucken will, oder wenn man gerne bei schwierigen Lichtverhältnissen knipst, etc, ist man mit einer fetteren Kamera immer noch besser aufgehoben. Als "Immer dabei"-Knipse zum Biken finde ich die RX100 aber perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (15. September 2015)

Okay, dann _brauche_ ich sie!!


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (15. September 2015)

Ich kann mich da anschließen. Hab auch die RX100 MK3 und kann sie weiterempfehlen.


----------



## lucie (15. September 2015)

Schlechte Linienwahl


----------



## scylla (15. September 2015)

ging ja gerade nochmal gut. puh


----------



## Mausoline (15. September 2015)

Wir andern haben die richtige Linie gefunden


----------



## lucie (15. September 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wir andern haben die richtige Linie gefunden


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. September 2015)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Ich muss mir die Sony mal anschauen, sieht ganz schön groß aus. Von der Größe her schwebt mir eher sowas wie die Ixus vor. Kann man dann leistungsmaessig vermutlich ueberhaupt nicht vergleichen.


----------



## scylla (16. September 2015)

Groß? Findest du?? 

Die Ixus wird laut Canon HP angegeben mit:  95,2 x 54,3 x 22,1 mm

Die RX100 hat nachgemessen: 100 x 55 x 35 mm (an der dicksten Stelle gemessen, also am Objektivring, wie Canon misst weiß ich nicht)

Das sind lächerliche 5mm in der Länge und 13mm in der Dicke. Dafür ist die Sony vor allem bei der Geschwindigkeit ein ganz anderes Kaliber als die Konkurrenz, und in Sachen Bildqualität imho eh schwer zu übertreffen (für eine Kompakte).
Ich würd fast behaupten, der cm mehr Dicke fällt nicht auf (ist ja eh noch in einer Tasche die je nach Hersteller und Modell auch mal 1-2cm dicker oder schmäler baut), die Geschwindigkeit und Bildqualität aber umso mehr.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. September 2015)

für eine Kompakte ist sie schon relativ groß und auch recht schwer. MIR ist das egal, aber die meisten Leute wollen halt was RICHTIG kleines. Aber da darf man wirklich keine Wunder erwarten.

Wegen dem Foto das im WOMB Magazin erschienen ist, hab ich mich nachträglich geärgert: Ich hatte neulich mal die Megapixel der Sony auf 10MP und JPG reduziert, da ich keine weitere Speicherkarte dabei hatte. Blöderweise hab ich das dann vergessen und so gelassen. Und mich dann gewundert dass das Bild im Magazin so schlecht kommt. Ab jetzt fotografiere ich nur noch in RAW, ich schwöre es 

So, und um beim Thema zu bleiben... hier mal wieder ein Foti:

Der bescheuerte Gesichtsausdruck, weil ich mich 1 Sek. vorher fast in den Busch geschmissen hatte und das ganze rechtzeitig fürs Foto rettete


----------



## HiFi XS (17. September 2015)

Die IXUS ist auch eine gute, kleine Kamera - besonders die von früher, die RAW-Bilder noch damals gemacht haben. Leider habe ich aber alle IXUS Exemplare innerhalb von einem Jahr - meist nicht so lang - kaputt gekriegt. Schade. Ich hatte mindesten 3 IXUX Kameras 

Jetzt benutze ich eh nur mein Handy. Nicht Ideal. Meine Tochter hat die Alpha von Sony. Auch ein super teil! Ziemlich kompakt und mit auswechelbare Objektive und gute Werte bei wenig Licht. Das dumme - ich darf sie nicht haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. September 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> für eine Kompakte ist sie schon relativ groß und auch recht schwer.



252g nachgewogen
2,5 Tafeln Schokolade oder 1/3 volle Trinkflasche

ok, gegenüber der Ixus das doppelte 

für eine Kamera mit der Bildqualität und Geschwindigkeit finde ich sie sehr klein...
(außerdem kommt sie seit 2 Jahren überall mit und sie geht nicht kaputt)


----------



## Perlenkette (17. September 2015)

Gut, dann würde ich die Schokolade einpacken 

Habe versucht, die Anschaffung dieser Kamera (die wir zugegebenermaßen nicht ungedingt _brauchen_) meinem Mann schmackhaft zu machen, seine Antwort: Gerne, kauf´ sie Dir, dann gibst Du aber bitte Dein Fully zurück. Jetzt stehe ich vor einer schweren Entscheidung...............


----------



## scylla (17. September 2015)

ich weiß ja nicht, mein Mann würde mir höchstens dazu raten, mir ein neues Fully zur Kamera zu kaufen, damit das auf den Bildern besser ausschaut


----------



## bikebecker (20. September 2015)

Hallo

Fate Tour mit @Pinkiwinki neuen Lenker und Sattel testen.





Gruß bikebecker


----------



## mtbbee (20. September 2015)

Übungen der Sprungtechnik:











gibt noch viel zu tun


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (20. September 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Übungen der Sprungtechnik:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Socken 
Woher hast Du die denn? Suche noch was farbenfrohes für den Herbst


----------



## mtbbee (20. September 2015)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Woher hast Du die denn?


http://www.butik21.de


----------



## murmel04 (21. September 2015)

Mtbbee, ja die SockenJetzt bin ich mal aufs nächste LO gespannt .

Aber sag mal wird's in sm. Dingern nicht recht warm


----------



## Bettina (21. September 2015)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Fate Tour mit
> 
> @Pinkiwinki neuen Lenker und Sattel testen.


Und endlich lacht sie wieder! Ohne Dämpfer scheint es besser zu gehen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. September 2015)

Jetzt dreht die Bine total durch...


----------



## lucie (21. September 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Jetzt dreht die Bine total durch...



Einfach das falsche Umfeld und der falsche Umgang...


----------



## mtbbee (21. September 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Jetzt dreht die Bine total durch...



stimmt 



lucie schrieb:


> Einfach das falsche Umfeld und der falsche Umgang...



stimmt ebenso  

da habe ich noch was ...

Bergauffahren ist definitiv einfacher  und kann ich auch besser  (noch)

Der Anfang:





ne Stunde später und Unterarmen die richtig weh taten:


----------



## Bettina (21. September 2015)

Jetzt weiß ich, warum du Liegestuetze machst :0


----------



## Martina H. (21. September 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Jetzt dreht die Bine total durch...



... wird ja Zeit, dass sie anfängt zu fliegen 



lucie schrieb:


> Einfach das falsche Umfeld und der falsche Umgang...



Nix als blöde Ideen im Kopp....und andere damit infizieren


----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. September 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Nix als blöde Ideen im Kopp....und andere damit infizieren



Wann kommt ihr, das bei uns zu verbreiten??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (21. September 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Wann kommt ihr, das bei uns zu verbreiten??



... ist zu umständlich - den Virus müsst ihr dann schon abholen


----------



## HiFi XS (22. September 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Übungen der Sprungtechnik:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Toll was Du alles versuchst und schaffst! Klasse @mtbbee


----------



## Mausoline (22. September 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> .....
> 
> gibt noch viel zu tun




seh ich auch so


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. September 2015)

Apropos Sony, dieses Bild ist mit der Sony RX100 II entstanden, ich hab es aber etwas nachbearbeitet.
Am letzten Wochenende habe ich dann wirklich mal alle Bilder als RAW fotografiert, da lässt sich aus der kleinen Kamera wirklich was rausholen!!


Das war eine sehr emotionale SPitzkehrenabfahrt für mich, ich weiß auch nicht so genau warum, aber als ich unten ankam brach ich in Freundentränen aus, und die anderen wunderten sich


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. September 2015)

dieses schöne Bild möcht ich euch auch nicht vorenthalten


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. September 2015)

Wirklich tolle Bilder, wo ist das denn?


----------



## Schwimmer (26. September 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ... *Das war eine sehr emotionale SPitzkehrenabfahrt für mich, ich weiß auch nicht so genau warum, aber als ich unten ankam brach ich in Freundentränen aus*, und die anderen wunderten sich



Das war ja dann auch der Hammer ...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. September 2015)

das erste ist am Madritschjoch (ächz, der Aufstieg!!!), das zweite am Piz Chavalatsch... vorher gab es am Stilfser Joch den Tibettrail


----------



## Mausoline (26. September 2015)

Das erste ist so genial, ich glaub das Madritschjoch kommt jetzt doch noch auf meine To Do Liste


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. September 2015)

den ersten Teil des Aufstiegs haben wir mit der Gondel erledigt, danach folgen einige Höhenmeter, die zu steil zum fahren sind... Ich weiß nicht genau wieviele, 600-800 hm geschätzt.
Runterwärts kommt erst mal ein recht garstiges Stück, da hab ich das meiste geschoben, weil grober Schotter und steil.

Aber danaaaaach!  Sehr schöne teils flowige, teils technische Trails, von allem etwas! Herrlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. September 2015)

Los Mädels, klicken 
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1903711?in=potdPool


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## bikebecker (27. September 2015)

Samstags Taunus Tour mit @Pinkiwinki und @Angsthase 62 








Zitat von Angsthase bergab  "Du kannst ruhig schneller fahren" 

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. September 2015)

Ist das die "rinne"?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bikebetti (27. September 2015)

Herzberg im Taunus.


----------



## Mausoline (27. September 2015)

Schon wieder Taunus .....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. September 2015)

@ Mausi: Das Madritschjoch machen wir mal zusammen, was hältst du davon? Wenn ich drauf warte, bis mein Mann mitkommt, bin ich vorher in Rente


----------



## Schwimmer (28. September 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Los Mädels, klicken
> http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1903711?in=potdPool
> 
> 
> iPhone Tapatalk



Gratuliere Frau Rauscher, hat geklappt und es waren ja noch zwei andere starke Bilder dabei ...


----------



## Mausoline (28. September 2015)

Gratuliere auch 



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @ Mausi: Das Madritschjoch machen wir mal zusammen, was hältst du davon? Wenn ich drauf warte, bis mein Mann mitkommt, bin ich vorher in Rente



Ja....und dann in der Zufallhütte essen...kommt man da vorbei 

Nächstes Jahr muss unbedingt wieder was gehn  
da war doch was   klar Dolo 1 und Dolo 2    Mädels


----------



## Bettina (28. September 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Dolo 1 und Dolo 2


Hier, hier. Will mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (29. September 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Hier, hier. Will mit



Wenn ich "Gross" bin will ich auch mal mit


----------



## Sleyvas (29. September 2015)

Auch mal wieder Einsatz in der Taunusrandzone:
















Und noch was ganz ungewohntes von mir - daher auch nur Videoschnappschuss. So hab ich eher die vergangenen Wochenenden verbracht und daher wenig herzeigbares Material gesammelt  Dafür Material zerstört...*ehem* OKo ist in der Hinsicht doch gnadenlos.


----------



## Mausoline (29. September 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Hier, hier. Will mit



Nur wenn du versprichst keine Eskapaden mehr 




murmel04 schrieb:


> Wenn ich "Gross" bin will ich auch mal mit


Ein Stückchen bist du ja schon gewachsen, weiter so


----------



## bajcca (29. September 2015)

@Sleyvas 

Tolle Bilder! Deine Entwicklung ist wirklich gigantisch in der kurzen Zeit

Wo ist denn der Trail am OKo? Bin am nächsten Wochenende dort und gerade am planen, was wir alles fahren wollen.

VG Bajcca


----------



## Sleyvas (29. September 2015)

bajcca schrieb:


> @Sleyvas
> 
> Tolle Bilder! Deine Entwicklung ist wirklich gigantisch in der kurzen Zeit
> 
> ...



Danke 

Der Trail am OKo ist eigentlich nicht zu verfehlen, einfach ab Talstation beim Bullheadhouse ganz hoch mit dem Lift und oben (in Bergauffahrtrichtung) linker Hand runter. Die ersten fetten Steinfelder sieht man schon beim Hochfahren, weiter unten rechts vom Lift im Wald, das erste oben liegt direkt unterm Lift. Schick wenn man sich da reinschmeißt und sich Bremshebel abreißt, hat man immer Zuschauer   Viel Spaß!

Rundherum gibt's wohl auch noch viele schöne Trails (Fichtelberg & Co) aber die kenne ich Selbst NOCH nicht.


----------



## Bettina (29. September 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Eskapaden


Ich glaub, du verwechselt mich. Ich habe noch nie Eskapaden gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (29. September 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ich glaub, du verwechselt mich. Ich habe noch nie Eskapaden gemacht.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eskapade


----------



## bajcca (29. September 2015)

@Sleyvas 
Ah, o.k., danke dir, dann bin ich das noch nicht gefahren. Habe nach dem Steinmeer ein Stück umfahren und bin erst wieder im Mittelteil eingestiegen. Wahrscheinlich habe ich den Abschnitt deshalb nicht erkannt. Da muss ich mal sehen, ob es diesmal besser klappt.
Wenn ich am OKo bin, fahre ich meistens Trails und weniger die Downhillstrecke, einfach eine geniale Ecke dort. 
Und danach lecker im Bullheadhouse essen


----------



## Schwimmer (29. September 2015)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Auch mal wieder Einsatz in der Taunusrandzone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist immer wieder der Knaller   
Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## Sleyvas (30. September 2015)

bajcca schrieb:


> @Sleyvas
> Wenn ich am OKo bin, fahre ich meistens Trails und weniger die Downhillstrecke, einfach eine geniale Ecke dort.
> Und danach lecker im Bullheadhouse essen



Mal die Downhill - inkl. Steinfelder - mitnehmen lohnt sich schon. Härtet ganz gut ab, finde ich. Auf so nen Burger hätte ich zugegebenermaßen auch wieder Lust 



Schwimmer schrieb:


> Das ist immer wieder der Knaller
> Vielen Dank !!!



Danke 

Übrigens hat es mich mal wieder in den Foto des Tages-Pool geworfen. Wer mag, darf hier Sterne spenden: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1906247?in=potdPool Danköööö!


----------



## Schwimmer (30. September 2015)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Mal die Downhill - inkl. Steinfelder - mitnehmen lohnt sich schon. Härtet ganz gut ab, finde ich. Auf so nen Burger hätte ich zugegebenermaßen auch wieder Lust
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte, gerne ... 
Ich habe auch mein Sternchen abgegeben ... 
Ich hätte das zweite Bild augewählt, das gefällt mir viiiel besser ...


----------



## scylla (30. September 2015)

Hochkant, wird nicht genommen.


----------



## Promontorium (30. September 2015)

Echt? Watt'n Quatsch! *und dann wieder weg*


----------



## Sleyvas (1. Oktober 2015)

Das ist in der Tat mal dämlich. Ich hatte mich nämlich auch schon gewundert, warum es ausgerechnet das Foto in den Pool geschafft hatte trotz gleicher Likes. Egal - merci an alle Sternenspender, hat geklappt


----------



## scylla (1. Oktober 2015)

Glückwunsch 
Ich hab's schon aufgegeben, mich über die Auswahl zu wundern. Hochkant passt halt einfach nicht auf den vorgesehenen Platz auf der Newsseite, daher kann ich dieses Auswahlkriterium noch fast am besten nachvollziehen.


----------



## Mausoline (1. Oktober 2015)

Vor ein paar Tagen waren unter 4 Vorschlägen 2 Kinderbilder.
Da hab ich auch gedacht, was für eine idiotische Auswahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (1. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Hochkant, wird nicht genommen.



Das kann doch nur ein Scherz sein .
Das muss sich doch so konfigurieren lassen, dass beide Formate eingefügt werden können.

Glückwunsch, auch von mir an Dich  .


----------



## scylla (5. Oktober 2015)

bissi was winterliches aus den Alpen...


----------



## Schwimmer (5. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> bissi was winterliches aus den Alpen...



... und dass obwohl Du das weiße Zeugs gar nicht magst ...


----------



## scylla (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich hasse es. Aber was will man machen wenn's da halt liegt, nicht Rad zu fahren ist ja auch keine Lösung.


----------



## Schwimmer (5. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich hasse es. Aber was will man machen wenn's da halt liegt, nicht Rad zu fahren ist ja auch keine Lösung.



... ja, das habe ich noch in Erinnerung ... 
... nett mit dem Wurstpaket auf den Schultern ... 
... die Rakete bleibt auch immer öfter im Keller ...  
... die Rarität, obwohl die Wurst gibt's glaube ich in gritstone nur noch in M ...


----------



## black soul (6. Oktober 2015)

winterlich.........und das mit kurzen hosen 
coole bilder


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Oktober 2015)

Wo kann ich  hier auf das Foto des Tages klicken?   Wo ist das?
Ich hab gestern schon gesehen, dass die Zentralalpen schon wieder schneeweiß sind. Für´s Auge ja echt das Sahnehäubchen


----------



## scylla (6. Oktober 2015)

Französische Westalpen in der Nähe von Moutiers (Albertville ist da auch ums Eck)


----------



## Whippy (9. Oktober 2015)

Wollt auch mal wieder ein oder zwei Bildchen posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (9. Oktober 2015)

@Whippy Die Mischung aus DH-Action und dem Panorama gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## Whippy (9. Oktober 2015)

Jaaaa, es war super toll da


----------



## Aninaj (11. Oktober 2015)

Meine erste längere Bike-Trail Tour (3 Tage) in den Vogesen und endlich mal jemand dabei, der Fotos gemacht hat. Tolles Wetter, tolle Trails, würde ich am liebsten gleich wieder hin  Scheee wars.


----------



## scylla (11. Oktober 2015)

Vogesen, schön


----------



## Mausoline (12. Oktober 2015)

Toll 
War das selbst organisiert?


----------



## Aninaj (12. Oktober 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Toll
> War das selbst organisiert?



War definitiv toll  Und nein, es war nicht selbst organisiert sondern die Trail-Ride-Vogesen Tour von Bikensoul.de. Wir hatten aber auch echt Glück mit dem Wetter - Anfang Oktober kann es auch schon mal anders ausschauen. *seufz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (12. Oktober 2015)

Wirklich sehr schöne Bilder hier! 

Mal was von letzter Woche aus Frankreich:






Hat was von Utah


----------



## Mausoline (12. Oktober 2015)

Aninaj schrieb:


> War definitiv toll  Und nein, es war nicht selbst organisiert sondern die Trail-Ride-Vogesen Tour von Bikensoul.de. Wir hatten aber auch echt Glück mit dem Wetter - Anfang Oktober kann es auch schon mal anders ausschauen. *seufz*



Hatte ich vermutet 
Waren die Trails alle so sanft, die ihr gefahren seid? Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen.
In welchem Gebiet seid ihr ungefähr gefahren.


----------



## Aninaj (12. Oktober 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hatte ich vermutet
> Waren die Trails alle so sanft, die ihr gefahren seid? Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen.
> In welchem Gebiet seid ihr ungefähr gefahren.



Neee, die Trails waren ned alle so "sanft", sondern tweilweise schon im Bereich S2-S3. Wir waren am Wildensteinsee bei Kruth. Da gings dann wahlweise auf den Griebkopf oder den Gommkopf. Da oben sind auch die Bilder entstanden. An den schwierigeren Stellen sind dann alle mehr gefahren und haben geübt, als dass wir da groß Fotos gemacht hätten. Daher schauts den Bildern nach sicher etwas "sanfter" aus, als es wirklich wahr. Da gabs Spitzkehren, Holla die Waldfee . Und teilweise war es auch schon fast alpin, wo ich dann auch gerne mal nen Meter geschoben hab, bevor ich kopfüber den Hang runter purzel  

Dein "hatte ich vermutet" läßt mich vermuten, dass du auch schon mit Zena gefahren bist?


----------



## Mausoline (12. Oktober 2015)

Ja und ich habs auch nochmal vor....und in die Vogesen würd ich auch gern mal wieder.
Bis S3 wär aber nix für mich gewesen, also muss ich weiter mit Zena üben.


----------



## scylla (12. Oktober 2015)

S3 am Gommkopf/Griebkopf? Magst du verraten, welche Wege ihr genau gefahren seid? Dachte eigentlich, ich würd mich dort einigermaßen auskennen, aber anscheinend ist mir da doch noch was durch die Lappen gegangen. Gerne auch per PN


----------



## Aninaj (12. Oktober 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ja und ich habs auch nochmal vor....und in die Vogesen würd ich auch gern mal wieder. Bis S3 wär aber nix für mich gewesen, also muss ich weiter mit Zena üben.



Naja, die Stellen (von denen ich glaube, dass es S3 war s.u.) hab ich auch geschoben, wenn du S2 halbwegs beherrschst könntest du vielleicht schon mitfahren, aber frag doch mal Zena direkt 



scylla schrieb:


> S3 am Gommkopf/Griebkopf? Magst du verraten, welche Wege ihr genau gefahren seid? Dachte eigentlich, ich würd mich dort einigermaßen auskennen, aber anscheinend ist mir da doch noch was durch die Lappen gegangen. Gerne auch per PN



Ohje ohje, was hab ich da nur vezapft. Also wo genau wir da gefahren sind, kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich dachte, dass z.B. Steilkurven, die sich nur durch Versetzen des Hinterrades fahren lassen, S3 sind. Und solche gabs da ein Paar. Aber vielleicht stimmt das ja gar nicht und die gelten auch nur als S2. 
Und dann gabs noch ein paar sehr ausgesetzte Stellen, die technisch wahrscheinlich nicht soooo schwierig zu fahren sind, wegen der Ausgesetztheit aber für den Kopf noch mal ne ganz andere Herausforderung darstellen. 
Hab da ehrlich auch nicht so den Plan, was jetzt genau S2 und was S3 ist, aber zumindest war die Tour als II-III ausgeschrieben und das orientiert sich an der Standard Single-Trail Skala. Aber ich lerne gerne dazu


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2015)

Sachen, die unmöglich zu rollen sind sondern ausschließlich durch Versetzen eines oder beider Räder zu bewältigen sind, wären laut STS sogar S4. Man ist aber manchmal auch überrascht, wieviel mit der richtigen Technik tatsächlich noch zu rollen ist, Hinterrad versetzen ist oft doch nur eine Spielerei und gar nicht unbedingt nötig.
Aber ich wollte jetzt auch gar nicht über die STS diskutieren, sondern eher einfach wissen, wo ihr da genau gefahren seid. Die Vogesen sind eins meiner Lieblings-Reviere und wenn's da noch neue spannende Dinge gibt, die ich noch nicht gefahren bin, bin ich immer interessiert die kennen zu lernen


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2015)

noch ein paar Bilder aus den vor ein paar Wochen frisch eingezuckerten Westalpen als "Nachtrag":


----------



## HiFi XS (13. Oktober 2015)

Wahnsinnig schön!


----------



## Mausoline (13. Oktober 2015)

Die ersten 3 sind super top 

Welches Gebiet habt ihr diesmal abgeklappert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. Oktober 2015)

die Bilder haben etwas surreales mit dem Schnee. Das sieht aus als hätte da jemand Kunstschnee hingeworfen  Schön!


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Die ersten 3 sind super top
> 
> Welches Gebiet habt ihr diesmal abgeklappert



Danke!
Das ist nur nochmal ein Nachtrag zu Moutiers, hab noch ein paar Bilder von robertj bekommen.


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2015)

darf ich Sternchen betteln? 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1911862?in=potdPool


----------



## black soul (14. Oktober 2015)

gut gebettelt, ganz starke  bilder
gruss bs


----------



## Votec Tox (14. Oktober 2015)

Dem Bild hatte ich schon Gestern ein Sternchen gegeben


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2015)

das Kompliment reiche ich gerne dem Fotografen weiter


----------



## Schwimmer (14. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> darf ich Sternchen betteln?
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1911862?in=potdPool



... aaalso gut,  
... Stern abgegeben ...


----------



## Aninaj (14. Oktober 2015)

Hab auch ein Sternchen gegeben, ist aber auch das mit Abstand schönste Bild, was zur Auswahl steht!


----------



## Mausoline (14. Oktober 2015)

Hab natürlich gesternt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. Oktober 2015)

Danke allen für die Sternchen, hat geklappt


----------



## Schwimmer (15. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Danke allen für die Sternchen, hat geklappt



Bitte, gerne ... 
Da gratuliere Dir 'mal ganz herzlich ...


----------



## Mausoline (15. Oktober 2015)

Schnee ist doch nicht so übel, gell


----------



## 08LanE (15. Oktober 2015)

Hey Mädels,
mit wunderbaren Erinnerungen an das 2015 und vor allem an die WM in Andorra, poste ich hier jetzt einfach mal das neuste Video:






Bald soll es noch ein FAIL-Video geben, da von ein paar Seiten gewünscht wurde, auch 
mal zu sehen, was so alles schief gehen kann... 

Außerdem ist für nächstes Jahr ein Fahrradtrial-Schnupper/Anfängerkurs in Planung, wenn es denn genug Leute gibt, die Bock drauf haben.
Vielleicht hat ja dann jemand Lust auf einen Tagesausflug in den Westerwald. 

Viele Grüße und eine schöne restliche Woche.


----------



## scylla (15. Oktober 2015)

super skills, und du wirst immer besser


----------



## Mausoline (15. Oktober 2015)

Der Wahnsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Oktober 2015)

Aber echt, der auspapierlte Wahnsinn! Ist wirklich super anzuschauen. Da braucht man dann auch neben dem Radfahren kein Krafttraining mehr, ist all-in-one sozusagen.


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Oktober 2015)

Es macht wirklich Spaß zuzuschauen und ist inspirierend.  @08LanE


----------



## 08LanE (16. Oktober 2015)

Vielen Dank für das positive Feedback, dann habe ich gleich Lust nochmal ein Video zu schneiden  
Leider reicht Trial als Training nicht aus, um im Sport-LK zu bestehen.... mit der Kraft sieht es leider auch eher mager aus  @Pfadfinderin


----------



## Promontorium (16. Oktober 2015)

*Offtopic und männlich, dennoch*

Sport-Lk, also Leistungskurs am Gymmi? Gibt es die (LKs) bei Euch noch, bei uns in Bayern, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, nimmer?!


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Oktober 2015)

Unter LK verstehe ich Leistungskontrolle (Schule). Ist manchmal unmöglich, was die Kinder und junge Leute da machen sollen. Selbst die richtig gute Sportler schaffen gerade noch eine gute Note. Lust am Sport wird grundlich getötet.


----------



## Mausoline (16. Oktober 2015)

LK - Leistungskader?


----------



## 08LanE (16. Oktober 2015)

Sport-Leistungskurs an einem Gymmi in Rheinland-Pfalz.
7 Stunden Sport die Woche, darunter 4 Stunden Praxis und 3 Theorie (Trainingswissenschaften...).
Macht richtig Spaß, aber die Anforderungen sind natürlich hoch und ohne Training geht es nicht.


----------



## beuze1 (16. Oktober 2015)

08LanE schrieb:


> Bald soll es noch ein FAIL-Video geben,



Bei deiner Perfektion freue ich mich da schon besonders drauf


----------



## Schwimmer (16. Oktober 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Der Wahnsinn


... sehe ich auch so ...


----------



## Tupfennase (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich war endlich mal wieder in einem Bike-Park heute. Ich hatte Spaß UND einer hat Fotos gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jugadora (22. Oktober 2015)

Das sieht top & ziemlich hoch aus, Tupfennase. Wo ist denn der Park?

Grüsse aus Düsseldorf
Caro


----------



## HiFi XS (22. Oktober 2015)

Mit Rucksack ist auch gut.


----------



## heizer1980 (28. Oktober 2015)

Ist das der BP Dreiländereck? Die neue Freeride Strecke?

Ich muss unbedingt mal wieder in die Exheimat


----------



## Tupfennase (1. November 2015)

Das ist bei den Filthy Trails in der Nähe von Maasmechelen. 
Ich hab gefühlte 2 Stunden da oben gestanden, bevor ich letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal da runtergesprungen bin. 
Ich nehm immer den Rucksack mit der Trinkblase mit hoch, da man ja hoch immer schieben muss.  Oben denke ich dran, was zu trinken, unten eher nicht. 

Die neue Freeridestrecke im Bikepark Dreiländereck hat zwar keinen so großen Drop, macht aber auch sehr viel Spaß. Schöne Wallrides haben die Jungs gebaut, 3 Drops und einen Hip. Macht Spaß, die Strecke.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. November 2015)

mal was herbstliches


----------



## Schwimmer (2. November 2015)

Mädels, schnell abstimmen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1920020?in=potdPool


----------



## Mausoline (2. November 2015)

Das war heut vormittag noch nicht dabei....manchmal schon ein bißchen komisch


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. November 2015)

Huch komisch, normalerweise wird man per Mail benachrichtigt?!


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## mountymaus (7. November 2015)

Im Vinschgau...

Untermontani, im Hintergrund Obermontani





Trails ohne Ende...









Waalwege...





Ohne Bahn, Lift, Shuttle oder E-Antrieb...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (14. Dezember 2015)

Heut war Fattie-Tag  ......


----------



## HiFi XS (14. Dezember 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Heut war Fattie-Tag  ......


Schön, dass du das mit Humor nimmst!


----------



## lucie (14. Dezember 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Heut war Fattie-Tag  ......




Zumindest waren die Reifen für guten Bremsgrip und Leichtlauf richtigherum aufgezogen gewesen.


----------



## Perlenkette (15. Dezember 2015)

Da war vorher auch ein Fattie auf dem Trail!!


----------



## HiFi XS (15. Dezember 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Heut war Fattie-Tag  ......


Und immer daran denken, kein hartes bremsen! Da kann dir auch so was passieren.


----------



## Mausoline (15. Dezember 2015)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Da war vorher auch ein Fattie auf dem Trail!!



Ich wars ja nicht    noch nicht, weil ich hab ja noch keins, aber wenn die so schöne Spuren machen  muss ich´s mir echt überlegen mir eins zuzulegen und die haben da glaub ich erst angefangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (16. Dezember 2015)

Da brauchst du aber mindestens 10'' Reifen.


----------



## lucie (17. Dezember 2015)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1937548

Wenn man mit dem Fatbike hüpfend unterwegs ist, gäbe es sicher auch lustige Spuren...


----------



## Mausoline (17. Dezember 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Da brauchst du aber mindestens 10'' Reifen.



und dazu noch als Zwillingsreifen


----------



## HiFi XS (17. Dezember 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Da brauchst du aber mindestens 10'' Reifen.


Ich glaub eher 20"


----------



## Lenka K. (17. Dezember 2015)

Ein paar Tonnen auf den Rippen fehlen auch noch!  

Lenka K.


----------



## Martina H. (20. Dezember 2015)

Sonnenfleckenjagen


----------



## Mausoline (20. Dezember 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ein paar Tonnen auf den Rippen fehlen auch noch!
> 
> Lenka K.



das hab ich auch schon gedacht


----------



## Votec Tox (22. Dezember 2015)

22. Dezember und das Bike in einer Gondel 






Uups und dann noch Schnee:




Die Madrisa-Kabinenbahn in Klosters machte aus der Not eine Tugend 


An der Gipfelstation dann passend geparkt:






Und der Trail nach Klosters runter war oben noch mit Schnee durchsetzt:






Dann trockener als im Sommer und genial zu fahren:






Über die Mittagspause der Skischulen habe ich dann "klammheimlich" mein Bike an der Piste hochgetragen:






Natürlich haben die Skizwerge das Bike fachgemäß kommentiert 






Und dann die spaßige Abfahrt:






Schön wars:




Nach ordentlich Hardtailgerumpel auf dem Trail war ich echt k.o. und habe am Nachmittag dann auf Ski relaxt


----------



## Mausoline (25. Dezember 2015)

Hab mein allererstes Heilig Abend Toürchen gemacht 





Euch allen noch schöne Rest


----------



## MissesDee (26. Dezember 2015)

X-Mas-Tour: Hier war es herrlich sonnig, perfekt für eine Auszeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Dezember 2015)

Ja, ein Lago-Urlaub wäre dieses Jahr perfekt gewesen.


----------



## Martina H. (28. Dezember 2015)

... viel zu warm angezogen


----------



## Schwimmer (28. Dezember 2015)

Das muss unbedingt FdT werden, bitte abstimmen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1941468?in=potdPool


----------



## Votec Tox (5. Januar 2016)

Am 28. Dezember bei +12 Grad und Sonnenschein nochmals in Klosters/Davos gewesen:





Und wieder mit dem kleinen Hardtail:





Staubtrockene Trails:





Nun schneit es dort ENDLICH!


----------



## dre (5. Januar 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sauber !


----------



## scylla (5. Januar 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Am 28. Dezember bei +12 Grad und Sonnenschein nochmals in Klosters/Davos gewesen:
> Staubtrockene Trails:



krass 
Ende September hatte es mehr Schnee als Ende Dezember!


----------



## scylla (5. Januar 2016)

Hey @Chaotenkind
die Action-Lady auf dem mittleren Bild kenne ich doch irgendwoher 


 
(gesehen vor der Bikestation im Valle)


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Januar 2016)

Ja, wir haben vor zwei Jahren mit dem damaligen Guide ein paar Trails getestet, weil er schauen wollte, ob er sie der "normalen" Kundschaft anbieten kann. Er wollte aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht alleine fahren und wir wollten neue Trails kennenlernen. Von daher hat es gepasst. Dabei ist u.a. dieses Foto entstanden. Wir hatten die Erlaubnis gegeben, die gemachten Fotos zu Werbezwecken verwenden zu dürfen.

Wart ihr also wieder auf der Insel?!


----------



## scylla (6. Januar 2016)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Wart ihr also wieder auf der Insel?!



Ja 
Seit ich sie letztes Jahr... ähm vorletztes Jahr... kennen lernen durfte, ist das auch meine Lieblingsinsel 

... und jetzt hast du einen Ehrenplatz mit deinem Foto in der Mitte des Werbeplakats. Ist aber auch wirklich ein gutes Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. Januar 2016)

Sternchen betteln...
(steht aktuell im FdT Pool klick)


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (8. Januar 2016)

Ich find Eure Bilder echt genial.
Ich bin meist allein unterwegs. Da mache ich dann auch schon mal Bilder (auch mit Selbstauslöser), aber die sind lange nicht so gut. 
Wenn ich dann mal mit einer Gruppe unterwegs bin (was selten genug vorkommt), kommt von den anderen Deppen nie jemand auf die Idee, mal ein Foto zu machen. 
Wäre doch soooo einfach, wenn man als erster oben oder unten ist, oder auch zwischendurch mal, Fotos von den anderen zu machen.
Nööööööö, auf die Idee kommen die alle nicht.
Und wenn ich dann Fotos machen will, kommen nur dumme Sprüche.

Merkt man eigentlich, das ich frustriert bin, weil ich ständig alleine durch die Gegend fahre, und lange nicht in so schöne Ecken wie ihr komme????


----------



## damianfromhell (8. Januar 2016)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Ich find Eure Bilder echt genial.
> Ich bin meist allein unterwegs. Da mache ich dann auch schon mal Bilder (auch mit Selbstauslöser), aber die sind lange nicht so gut.
> Wenn ich dann mal mit einer Gruppe unterwegs bin (was selten genug vorkommt), kommt von den anderen Deppen nie jemand auf die Idee, mal ein Foto zu machen.
> Wäre doch soooo einfach, wenn man als erster oben oder unten ist, oder auch zwischendurch mal, Fotos von den anderen zu machen.
> ...


So geht es aber nicht nur den Damen


----------



## scylla (8. Januar 2016)

ich glaube, du musst deine Mitfahrer noch ein wenig erziehen 
Fahr doch mal vor, stell dich an eine interessante Stelle mit der Kamera, mach von den anderen schöne Fotos, und dann "überraschst" du sie hinterher damit. Vielleicht kommen sie ja dann auch auf den Geschmack und knipsen selber.
Hilfreich ist es halt, die Kamera griffbereit zu haben, z.B. am Rucksackriemen angebunden. Wenn man erst absteigen und im Rucksack kramen muss, macht Fotografieren wenig Laune und dann tut man es auch nicht. Wenn man einfach kurz am Wegesrand stehen bleiben kann mit dem Rad zwischen den Beinen und sich mit gezückter Kamera umdreht, ist das viel einfacher.
Auf das Selbstauslösergeraffel hätte ich zum Beispiel ja schon mal gar keine Lust, das wäre mir viel zu aufwändig. Da würde ich lieber gar nicht knipsen.

Aber letzendlich kommt es ja eh auf das schöne Erlebnis an, und die Bilder in deinem Kopf kann kein Foto ersetzen 
Wir haben diesmal im Urlaub auch sehr wenig geknipst, an manchen Tagen einfach überhaupt nicht. Irgendwie hat die Motivation gefehlt, meistens war's nur Fahren-Fahren-Fahren


----------



## MissesDee (8. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Aber letzendlich kommt es ja eh auf das schöne Erlebnis an, und die Bilder in deinem Kopf kann kein Foto ersetzen


Ja genau, schön gesagt!
Trotzdem macht es aber auch Spaß, schöne Bilder von den Erlebnissen zu haben ....


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (8. Januar 2016)

Hab meine Kamera immer am Rucksackriemen. Das ist nicht das Problem, fürchte ich.
Das mit dem Selbstauslöser macht ab und zu mal Spass, aber nicht immer.
Und wie gesagt, es ist schwierig, mal Leute zum Fahren zusammen zu bekommen. 
Der eine muss ganz zwingend noch die Haare shamponieren, der ander muss zur Maniküre oder Pediküre, 
der nächste will nur eine ganz kleine Runde fahren, der andere hat Angst, das es regnen könnte...
und so setzen sich die Ausreden fort. 
Wenn dann doch mal ne Tour zustande kommt, dann preschen die los, wie bei nem Rennen, oder sie schleichen hinterher und
beschweren sich am laufenden Band.
Ich glaub, ich muss damit leben, das ich alleine fahre 
Bin grad momentan voll angenervt von so was. Zum saufen und feiern finden die immer Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. Januar 2016)

Hmmm, das ist natürlich doof wenn die Gruppe erst nicht zustande kommt und dann nicht passt. 
Gib die Hoffnung nicht auf. Vielleicht ergeben sich ja hier übers IBC ein paar Bekanntschaften aus deiner Gegend, wo das besser klappt.


----------



## Mausoline (8. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Sternchen betteln...
> (steht aktuell im FdT Pool klick)...........



Du hast doch schon eins von gestern


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (8. Januar 2016)

Ja, hab schon eine nette Tour mit zwei Foris gemacht. 
Denke, ich werde gar nicht mehr fragen, ob jemand mitkommt, dann muss ich mich auch nicht ärgern


----------



## murmel04 (8. Januar 2016)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Hab meine Kamera immer am Rucksackriemen. Das ist nicht das Problem, fürchte ich.
> Das mit dem Selbstauslöser macht ab und zu mal Spass, aber nicht immer.
> Und wie gesagt, es ist schwierig, mal Leute zum Fahren zusammen zu bekommen.
> Der eine muss ganz zwingend noch die Haare shamponieren, der ander muss zur Maniküre oder Pediküre,
> ...



Die Problematik kenne ich leider nur zu gut.
Allerdings bin ich die Schnarchnase die oft hinten fährt.
Weil es einfach nicht schneller geht.
Von daher auch zu 99% alleine unterwegs 

Nervt teilweise echt, genauso wie das aktuelle Wetter


----------



## Perlenkette (8. Januar 2016)

Genau, eröffne eine Thread hier im LO- es finden sich sicher einige Mädels. Viele lesen auch nur still mit, wollen nicht posten und melden sich dann per PN


----------



## scylla (8. Januar 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Du hast doch schon eins von gestern



Tja, wird mal wieder so sein, dass das Bild, was ich selber fast aussortiert hätte ein FdT ist, und dasjenige, das ich selber mag, keinen Blumentopf gewinnt. Wie immer. Geschmäcker


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (8. Januar 2016)

Hab schon mal einen Thread erstellt, aber es finden sich nur sehr wenige Sauerländer hier im Forum. Leider


----------



## scylla (8. Januar 2016)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Denke, ich werde gar nicht mehr fragen, ob jemand mitkommt, dann muss ich mich auch nicht ärgern



Genau falsch. Immer wieder versuchen!
Naja, vielleicht nicht bei den Leuten, von denen man eh schon weiß, dass es nicht so gut klappt. Einfach ein paar neue Leute suchen. Findet sich bestimmt jemand. Mach doch mal eine "Mädels aus dem Sauerland" Gruppe hier auf (du kommst doch aus dem Sauerland?)
Bei den Berlinerinnen und Münchnerinnen läuft das ja auch 

PS: ups, gerade gelesen dass es das schon gibt. Dann einfach dranbleiben und hoffen... :-/


----------



## Perlenkette (8. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Genau falsch. Immer wieder versuchen!
> Naja, vielleicht nicht bei den Leuten, von denen man eh schon weiß, dass es nicht so gut klappt. Einfach ein paar neue Leute suchen. Findet sich bestimmt jemand :-/



Manchmal dauert´s, es kommen immer neue, suchende Leute hinzu. Ich habe mich auch letztes Jahr auf eine "ältere" Suchanfrage gemeldet.

Gibt es im Sauerland nicht einige MTB-Vereine?


----------



## murmel04 (8. Januar 2016)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Hab schon mal einen Thread erstellt, aber es finden sich nur sehr wenige Sauerländer hier im Forum. Leider



Ich auch, Ergebnis gleich Null


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (8. Januar 2016)

Hier im Sauerland gibts in meiner unmittelbaren Nähe leider keine ernstzunehmenden MTB-Vereine.

Das mit den suchenden Leuten ist auch so eine Sache. Die sind erst Feuer und Flamme, so nach dem Motto:
Oh ja, ich will auch fahren, ich will mit, ich will, ich will, ich will...
um dann im nachhinein immer öfter Ausreden zu finden. Da hatte ich mal ein paar Mädels gefunden, und dann
hat das eine Arbeitskollegin von mir spitz bekommen, um mich dann auch zu nerven, das sie mit wollte.
Ich hab das aber abgeblockt, weil das eine ist, die sich nicht gern schmutzig macht, und vermutlich noch nie davon gehört hat, 
das man auch im Wald radfahren kann 
Man muss halt immer abwägen, ob die Leute es ernst meinen.
Hatte ja auch mal dran gedacht, hier das LO Treffen mitzumachen. Ist bisher immer dran gescheitert, das ich arbeiten musste, oder, wie dieses Jahr, die Fahrt zu lang für ein Wochenende ist. 
Irgendwann wird sich die Gelegenheit ergeben. Hoffe ich


----------



## scylla (8. Januar 2016)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Das mit den suchenden Leuten ist auch so eine Sache. Die sind erst Feuer und Flamme, so nach dem Motto:
> Oh ja, ich will auch fahren, ich will mit, ich will, ich will, ich will...
> um dann im nachhinein immer öfter Ausreden zu finden.



Nehmt's mir nicht übel, aber das ist meistens vor allem in Frauengruppen ein Problem. Ich glaube, Frauen denken einfach zu viel nach über alle Eventualitäten. "Was, wenn ich zu langsam bin"... "was, wenn die anderen zu langsam sind"... "was, wenn ich zu schlecht bin"... "was, wenn es regnen könnte"... "sollte ich nicht eigentlich was nützliches tun"...
Männer machen es meistens einfach. Oder sind zu stolz, um zu kneifen. Oder nicht kreativ genug, eine Ausrede zu finden. Egal warum, es funktioniert einfach unkomplizierter. Und wenn es doch mal nicht funktioniert sind die Kerle dann auch nicht gleich eingeschnappt um hinterher nie wieder aufzutauchen sondern haken es ab.

Muss es denn eine Mädelstruppe sein? Wenn es eh so wenig Leute in deiner Umgebung gibt, dann schließ dich doch einer Männertruppe an oder such mal im "normalen" Biketreff-Unterforum nach Leuten zum Biken.

Jetzt dürft ihr mich steinigen *duck*


----------



## damianfromhell (8. Januar 2016)

Seh das ähnlich ich hab mich gerade von ner Truppe getrennt die gegen andere Pöbeln und politisch mehr als unkorrekt sind.... Sympathie ist eben essentiell. Hier haben wir zum Glück die deisterfreunde die sind sehr sozial Neulingen gegenüber


----------



## murmel04 (8. Januar 2016)

@scylla, leider ist es bei mir ja so ich will ja nur ehrlich wenn ich zigmal Nachfrage und dann dumme Ausreden höre mag ich irgendwann nicht mehr nachfragen.

Männer na ja, die Erfahrung die ich gemacht habe (hier bei uns im DAV) ist leider auch wenig Frauenanteil und auch da geht nix zusammen... Selbes Thema zu nass, zu kalt etc.
Leider ist es dort auch so, am Anfang sind alle nett und freundlich, irgendwann wenn man halt immer noch hinten hängt geht das geläster los. Leider erst wieder erlebt am 6.12.15., als der Guide nicht wusste welches Gesicht zu den Namen aus der Mail gehörte und ich daneben stand als die Kommentare kamen....

Flexibel was Anreise zum biken betrifft bin ich.
War ja auch schon mit einigen Mädels von hier (ibc) unterwegs,
Nur für die Feierabendrunde ist das halt dann zuweit weg.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (8. Januar 2016)

@scylla: Du hast schon recht, das das mehr auf Frauen zutrifft. Ich kann nicht, wegen der Kinder (die eigentlich schon eigene Wege gehen), Ich muss noch unbedingt putzen, Wäsche machen, usw. usf. 
Allerdings hatte ich nicht nur von Frauen geredet, sondern eigentlich vorwiegend von Männern. Die Leute, die ich kenne, die gelegentlich radfahren, sind zu 75% Männer. 
Mir ist egal, mit wem ich fahre, ob Männer oder Frauen, für mich steht der Spaß im Vordergrund. Und ich will nicht ständig hinter anderen herlaufen, sondern es soll auch von den anderen mal was kommen


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Sternchen betteln...
> (steht aktuell im FdT Pool klick)


 
Aber gerne doch!

Ja, würde gerne dieses Jahr wieder dort aufschlagen, aber noch haben wir uns nicht getraut überhaupt etwas zu buchen. Na, mal sehen...


----------



## Mausoline (8. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Tja, wird mal wieder so sein, dass das Bild, was ich selber fast aussortiert hätte ein FdT ist, und dasjenige, das ich selber mag, keinen Blumentopf gewinnt. Wie immer. Geschmäcker



Die Felswand ist aber genial


----------



## Schwimmer (8. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Sternchen betteln...
> (steht aktuell im FdT Pool klick)



ah nee, Du schon wieder ...  
...also, das mit Dir wird ja zum Abo-FdT heute, morgen ...


----------



## scylla (8. Januar 2016)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ah nee, Du schon wieder ...
> ...also, das mit Dir wird ja zum Abo-FdT heute, morgen ...



hmmm, also dagegen hätte ich ja nichts 

@Chaotenkind
verständlich! Andererseits braucht man ja auch Ziele auf die man sich freuen kann und die einen motivieren, durchzuhalten. Wenn's mit dem Rad nix wird, ist die Insel ja auch einfach so immer wieder schön. Gutes Wetter, entspannte Leute, schöne Natur, leckeres Essen... 

PS: mehr Gomera-Bilder, auch von den Herren der Schöpfung, gibt es wie üblich hier klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (8. Januar 2016)

... gegen das Abo oder das Bier ...   
... rhetorische Frage ich weiß ...


----------



## Schwimmer (8. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Sternchen betteln...
> (steht aktuell im FdT Pool klick)



Mädels, es wird knapp, der zweite ist dicht dran ...
... also, ran an die Buletten ...


----------



## scylla (8. Januar 2016)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... gegen das Abo oder das Bier ...



ich nehm beides


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Januar 2016)

Jahresfinale in Finale *seufz*


----------



## Schwimmer (9. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> ich nehm beides



...war ja klar ... 
... da gibt es morgen eine starke Konkurrentin, falls die Herren das Bild von Frau Rauscher in in den FdT nehmen!
Ich schlage es 'mal vor ...   



Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Jahresfinale in Finale *seufz*Anhang anzeigen 451224



Hattest Du "nur" den Willi oder auch den Esel mitgenommen?


----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2016)

Danke für die Likes, hat noch geklappt, mit hauchdünnem Vorsprung 

Mögt ihr gleich nochmal? 
Ach ne, nur Mannsvolk auf dem Foto drauf diesmal, dann ist hier die falsche Stelle zum Betteln 



Schwimmer schrieb:


> ...war ja klar ...
> ... da gibt es morgen eine starke Konkurrentin, falls die Herren das Bild von Frau Rauscher in in den FdT nehmen!
> Ich schlage es 'mal vor ...



Leider hat sie es nicht ins Album hochgeladen, sondern nur hier als Anhang. Hätte sonst bestimmt gute Chancen gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (9. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Danke für die Likes, hat noch geklappt, mit hauchdünnem Vorsprung
> 
> Mögt ihr gleich nochmal?
> Ach ne, nur Mannsvolk auf dem Foto drauf diesmal, dann ist hier die falsche Stelle zum Betteln
> ...



Oha, das wusste ich nicht, aber scheinbar gehen aber inzwischen querformatige Bilder ...  
... also, @Frau Rauscher lade schnell das Foto in Dein Album ...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Januar 2016)

ja, mach ich noch 
Ich war in Finale nur mit dem Enduro unterwegs. Und das war auch gut so  Es ist und bleibt mein Lieblingsbike!!!


----------



## Schwimmer (9. Januar 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ja, mach ich noch
> Ich war in Finale nur mit dem Enduro unterwegs. Und das war auch gut so  Es ist und bleibt mein Lieblingsbike!!!



... das ist super ... 
Dann habe ich gleich eine Frage: Zählen die Sterne schon vor oder erst ab dem Pool-Eingang?
Oder werden die Sterne aus dem Album mitgenommen?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. Januar 2016)

Jetzt dürft ihr !

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1947803?in=potdPool


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## 08LanE (10. Januar 2016)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das schonmal gepostet habe... 
Kann den Beitrag nicht mehr finden.... 

Habe auch, wie es von manchen Leuten gewünscht war, ein Video mit Clips geschnitten, wo es nicht so geklappt hat, traue mich aber nicht das hochzuladen ...  

Hoffe ihr hattet einen guten Start ins neue Jahr. 

Viele Grüße
Larena


----------



## HiFi XS (10. Januar 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Jetzt dürft ihr !
> 
> http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1947803?in=potdPool
> 
> ...


 
Drück dir die Daumen


----------



## beuze1 (10. Januar 2016)

08LanE schrieb:


> , traue mich aber nicht das hochzuladen ...



mach schon, ich bin sonst den ganzen Sonntag deprimiert nach deinem Video, weil ich so ein Bike-Tollpatsch bin...


----------



## scylla (11. Januar 2016)

aiaiai, ich schon wieder 





klick wem's gefällt 

@08LanE Dein Video und deine Skills sind ganz große Klasse! 
(Bitte das Failvideo auch hochladen, damit wir "Normalos" uns nicht ganz so tollpatschig vorkommen )


----------



## Promontorium (11. Januar 2016)

Du und deine Selbstdarstellung, tss! 

Spaß, immer weiter so im Text!


----------



## lucie (11. Januar 2016)

Mal wieder was mit (Rest)Schnee, Sonne kann ja jede(r)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (11. Januar 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Jetzt dürft ihr !
> 
> http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1947803?in=potdPool
> 
> ...



So ein Mist, das war sehr sehr knapp und nu hat doch noch das Styler-Foto gewonnen ...


----------



## Schwimmer (11. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> aiaiai, ich schon wieder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ja wie im Kino bei: "Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier"     
Also gut , Sternchen vergeben ... 
Du und tollpatschig ...


----------



## scylla (11. Januar 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Mal wieder was mit (Rest)Schnee, Sonne kann ja jede(r)...



Schnee auch nicht. Hier gibt's nur Regen, jede Menge davon


----------



## HiFi XS (12. Januar 2016)

Wir haben auch nur Panzereis-Reste und Regen, Regen, Regen... finde ich aber ok solange das Eis komplett verschwindet und wir anschließend sauberen Neuschnee bekommen!


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2016)

Oha, heute gleich im Doppelpack 




klick




klick

dann bitte ich mal wieder um ein paar Sternchen, für das eine oder das andere oder beide


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Januar 2016)

hihi, sich selbst Konkurrenz zu machen ist ja auch irgendwie doof


----------



## Principiante (16. Januar 2016)

Das erste Bild ist echt stark!
Du bist zu beneiden!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Januar 2016)

War heut im Schnee unterwegs.
Total platt nach der Tour, aber schee war's!!



Abends nur knapp der Schneeflocken-Zensur entkommen:



Und auch als Schneezombie unterwegs  (Total verschwommen, ich find trotzdem die Farben sehr schön  )


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Januar 2016)

Heute so ähnlich 
Die Tour dehnte sich so lange aus, daß es irgendwann auch mal dunkel wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Januar 2016)

... Bei euch hat's anscheinend scho einiges mehr an Schnee 
Kommt man da in der Ebene noch vorwärts?


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Januar 2016)

Da hat es den Schnee in den Hohlweg geblasen und darunter noch jede Menge Laub. Gut für ein Angeberphoto 
Überall sonst weniger Schnee und gut zu fahren.
Naja, ich war auch total platt und bin es immer noch


----------



## WarriorPrincess (17. Januar 2016)

Heut gleich nochmal das geniale Wetter für ein bissl Schneeaction genutzt.






Bei diesem Bild fehlt die Audiofunktion, aber die Lautstärke kann man glaub ich an meinem Gesicht ablesen  









Fazit: Kaputt wie nur eins, aber glücklich


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2016)

sorry für die kleine Unterbrechung der netten Schneebilder-Serie 




zwar reichlich chancenlos, aber egal: klick


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Januar 2016)

Jetzt muss ich aber schon mal sagen, wenn du jeden Tag Foto des Tages haben willst, könntest du mal anfangen, die Farben bißl aufeinander abzustimmen; zig verschiedene Rottöne, hellblau, dunkelblau, tststssss


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2016)

Ich weiß, von den Mitfahrern bin ich auch schon gedissed worden, weil die Handschuhe nicht zur Hose passen. So wird das wohl nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Januar 2016)

Ja, die Stylepolizei lauert aber auch überall!


----------



## dre (19. Januar 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Heute so ähnlich
> Die Tour dehnte sich so lange aus, daß es irgendwann auch mal dunkel wurde



... verrückt, aber klasse


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2016)

schon wieder mit unpassenden Handschuhen 





klick


----------



## Mausoline (20. Januar 2016)

aber die passen hervorrragend zu den Kakteen


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2016)

das dachten sich die Kakteen auch. Ich kann mich noch sehr gut daran erinnern, dass ich beim Versuch, für einen besseren Fotospot auf einen Felsen hochzukraxeln, mal voll in einen reingegriffen habe. Autsch.


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Januar 2016)

Ich habe mal eine von den Früchten abgepflückt um sie zu essen und gedacht, das mit den Handschuhen zu tun wäre eine gute Idee, wegen den Stacheln.
War es nicht, diese feinen Dinger hingen im Handschuh fest, außer, wenn man sich mit der behandschuhten Hand ins Gesicht fasste. Dann hingen die Stacheln dort.


----------



## Schwimmer (20. Januar 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Heute so ähnlich
> Die Tour dehnte sich so lange aus, daß es irgendwann auch mal dunkel wurde



... Du hast dann aber auch eine bomben Kondition ...


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2016)

in die Kaktusfeigenfalle bin ich auch schon getappt. Vor allem bekommt man die kleinen brüchigen Stacheln nie wieder gänzlich aus den Handschuhen raus, da hängen auch nach zig mal Waschen noch welche drin und bescheren einem auch lange nach dem Urlaub noch nette kleine Überraschungen


----------



## Thebike69 (20. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> in die Kaktusfeigenfalle bin ich auch schon getappt. Vor allem bekommt man die kleinen brüchigen Stacheln nie wieder gänzlich aus den Handschuhen raus, da hängen auch nach zig mal Waschen noch welche drin und bescheren einem auch lange nach dem Urlaub noch nette kleine Überraschungen



Das in den Handschuhen oder Kleidung wäre mir egal gewesen. Hatte 2-3 Wochen Problem die Spitzen endlich aus meiner Haut zu bekommen


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2016)

Wenn jemand einen Tipp hat, wie man die Dinger pflücken und verzehren kann, ohne hinterher überall mit Stacheln gesegnet zu sein, immer her damit 
Ich bin leider süchtig nach diesen Feigen, und versuche es immer wieder und immer wieder auf andere Arten. Nur leider immer mit demselben Erfolg: Pieks!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (20. Januar 2016)




----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2016)

guter Trick mit den Blättern! Da hätte man aber auch drauf kommen können.


----------



## Thebike69 (20. Januar 2016)

Jetzt kannst an die Feigen


----------



## HiFi XS (21. Januar 2016)

Mit @froonium unterwegs in der Wuhlheide Berlin on Sonntag   wie schön es war !


----------



## scylla (21. Januar 2016)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> wie schön es war !



das ist nicht zu übersehen, so wie ihr bis über beide Ohren grinst


----------



## HiFi XS (21. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> das ist nicht zu übersehen, so wie ihr bis über beide Ohren grinst


   Das Wetter war perfekt zum fahren - nicht so kalt aber für guten Schnee kalt genug


----------



## scylla (22. Januar 2016)

so, ein letztes Mal gibt's was zu Klicken (eher der Vollständigkeit halber als dass ich's wirklich lohnend fände)




und nochmal der Hinweis, nachdem jetzt alle Bilder vom Urlaub aussortiert und hochgeladen sind:
hier gibt's alle zu sehen und ein minimalistisches bisschen Text dazu http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hard-tales-from-remote-places.732661/page-12


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Januar 2016)

nun, die Farbe der Hose korrespondiert wun-der-baaar zu den Kaktusfeigen!!!


----------



## scylla (22. Januar 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> nun, die Farbe der Hose korrespondiert wun-der-baaar zu den Kaktusfeigen!!!



und die Handschuhe passen schon wieder nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (22. Januar 2016)

... nicht nur das Leben ist bunt.


----------



## wildbiker (25. Januar 2016)

...altes Bild, 10/2015, aber fands gut... trotz Sportverbot musste ich aufs Rad..


----------



## Martina H. (31. Januar 2016)

... erstes Proberollen







Fazit: Jackenfarbe beisst sich mit Rahmenfarbe - nogo


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2016)

und abseits des Farbdilemmas - wie rollt es denn nun? Zufrieden?


----------



## Martina H. (31. Januar 2016)

Gut 

Aber ich bin vorsichtig - vom Meta war ich erst auch begeistert, je länger ich gefahren bin, desto mehr wurde mir klar, dass es doch nicht "meins" ist.

Wir sind heute mit Hornet und 456 los um einen direkten Vergleich zu haben - liegen sehr dicht beieinander. Das 456 klettert evtl. ein bisschen schlechter (allerdings habe ich am 456 ein 30iger Kettenblatt, an der Hornisse ist ein 28iger -evtl. liegt es daran?), dafür ist es bergab einen Tuck "stabiler". Aber ich brauche für die Beurteilung immer ein bisschen länger. Evtl kann ja @lucie noch was dazu schreiben? 

Zum Komfort:  ich kann momentan keinen signifikanten Unterschied feststellen - aber, wie gesagt, ich brauch da auch immer ein bisschen länger


----------



## lucie (31. Januar 2016)

Ich würde sagen, es sind zweieiige vierzehnzöllige Zwinkerlinge, das eine halt gelb, das andere blau.

Einen Komfortgewinn des leichteren Stahlschweins gegenüber dem schwereren Aluesel konnte ich heute nicht erfahren. Beide sind wendig und verspielt - kann irgendwie keine größeren Unterschiede feststellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2016)

Was ähnliches hätte ich laut Geo-Tabelle auch erwartet. Aber das muss ja nichts heißen, manchmal steckt der Teufel auch im Detail.
Wenn es ähnlich zur Hornisse ist und dann sogar noch leichter, könnte es ja durchaus gute Chancen haben, zu bleiben  Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Martina H. (31. Januar 2016)

... na ich erst 

Leichter übrigens als lucies Hornisse - meine wäre leichter als das 456


----------



## lucie (31. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn es ähnlich zur Hornisse ist und dann sogar noch leichter...



Ich verbaue einfach nur gern sackschwere Teile, meine Bikes liegen dann zusammen mit meinem exorbitanten Lebendgewicht einfach satter auf dem Trail. 
Daher ist das Stahlschwein leichter.


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2016)

verständlich, dass du irgendwas dagegen unternehmen musst, dass dir immer die Räder abheben


----------



## Aninaj (2. Februar 2016)

Oooohh wie cool. Aber die Jacke zum Rad geht ja mal wirklich nicht 

Ich bin auch ganz gespannt auf mein 456... leider noch nicht ganz fertig, aber ich arbeite dran!


----------



## Votec Tox (2. Februar 2016)

Passend zu den Hardtails hier mal Bilder von letzter Woche:

Schon wieder Gondeln... und auch noch Schnee...






Und dann das!!!  






Pischa (Davos) hat die Biker auch für den Winter entdeckt! 
(Ob unser mehrfaches Bike Hochtragen letzten Winter da wohl eine kleine Rolle gespielt hat )






Und dann ab die Post:






Nach ein paar Abfahrten mußte auch ein Einkehrschwung sein:






Die Schatten werden länger - letzte Abfahrt in den Sonnenuntergang:






Und alle müssen vom Berg:


----------



## Aninaj (2. Februar 2016)

Krass. Fahrt ihr da richtig auf den präparierten Pisten und den Wanderwegen?


----------



## dre (2. Februar 2016)

suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper !


----------



## Votec Tox (2. Februar 2016)

Auf Pischa gibt es seit diesem Winter für Skifahrer nur noch Freeride und eine 5m breite (Pistenbullibreite) und gut präparierte Piste für Wanderer und Mtbs, die auch mal von Skifahrern benutzt wird wenn es abseits nicht so prickelnd ist.


----------



## Aninaj (2. Februar 2016)

Aaaah.. also keine Black Diamond Piste für's MTB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (3. Februar 2016)

sehr geil ...


----------



## Lenka K. (3. Februar 2016)

@Votec Tox 

Lustig! Waren über Silvester in Frutigen zum Skitouren und haben auch eine Tour vom Sunbüel/Kandersteg versucht. Da werden an der Bergstation Fatties verliehen, mit denen dann Touris (vermutlich) zum Schwarenbach flitzen. Wäre an dem Tag auch die bessere Option als Tourenski gewesen .

Lenka K.


----------



## Martina H. (7. Februar 2016)

Fastfrühling mit dem Dicken


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Februar 2016)

Panzer


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Februar 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und dann ab die Post:


 
  gewagt!


----------



## Aninaj (17. Februar 2016)

Heute auf kleiner Hüpf und Hops "Tour" unterwegs gewesen. Über Tipps wie man solche Aktionen schärfer auf die SD Karte bekommt, freu ich mich  (und nein, langsamer fahren ist keine Option ).


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Februar 2016)

Besseres Licht
Höhere ISO
Kleinere blende


----------



## Waldkatze (18. Februar 2016)

Also, ich find die Bilder gar nicht so schlecht. Ohne Sportograph-Ausrüstung ist es im Wald bei trüben Lichtverhältnissen halt schwer.
Was habt ihr denn für eine Kamera benutzt? Vermutlich seid ihr nicht mit einer Spiegelreflex oder gar Vollformat unterwegs gewesen.
(Wer schleppt sowas auch mit? Denn eigentlich will man ja biken)

Bei Serienbildern kann eine schnelle SD Card (Klasse 10)  hilfreich sein.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Februar 2016)

Die SD Karte bringt nur was für die Anzahl der in Folge speicherbaren bilder, an der Verschlusszeit die für Bewegungsunschärfe verantwortlich ist ändert sie nichts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldkatze (18. Februar 2016)

Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, daß eine schnellere SD Karte, die Verschlußzeit verkürzt.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Februar 2016)

Könnte man aber als unwissenden aus "könnte hilfreich sein" herauslesen, war eher als ergänzende Erklärung gedacht. 

Als Richtwert sollte die Verschlusszeit mindestens unter 1/250 sek liegen je schneller die Bewegung um so kürzer. Für das Foto um das es geht würde ich versuchen unter 1/750 bis 1/1000 sek zu kommen.


----------



## lucie (18. Februar 2016)

Waldkatze schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn für eine Kamera benutzt? Vermutlich seid ihr nicht mit einer Spiegelreflex oder gar Vollformat unterwegs gewesen.
> (Wer schleppt sowas auch mit? Denn eigentlich will man ja biken)



guckst Du hier:


----------



## Aninaj (18. Februar 2016)

Wir hatten nur eine kleine Knipse dabei, weil wir ursprünglich gar nicht vorhatten Bilder zu machen. Das ist die immer dabei Cam, weil die so schön klein ist - aber natürlich entsprechend wenig Funtkionalität und Qualität zur Verfügung stellt. 

Verschlußzeit und Blende einstellen - muss ich mal schauen, ob das überhaupt geht  Wobei ich stark vermute, dass bei deutlich kürzeren Verschlußzeiten (aktuell haben die Bilder 1/40 bzw. 1/50 s vs den vorgeschlagenen 1/250 oder gar 1/750 s) das Objektiv gar nicht lichtstark genug ist, um überhaupt noch ne ausreichende Belichtung hinzubekommen und dann die ISO hochziehen bei dem MiniSensor... glaub das rauscht dann heftig - aber mal testen. War natürlich auch bewölkt, aber das kann ich an der Kamera leider auch nicht einstellen - gibt zwar ne Einstellung sonnig, blieb aber trotzdem bewölkt  

Die Kamera kann zwar Serienbilder, aber auch nur sowas wie (gefühlt) max. 1-2 Bild pro Sekunde, was natürlich für so ne Action viel zu wenig ist. Wenn man Pech hat, gibts kurz vor dem Hops und kurz nach dem Hops ein Bilde, aber keines vom Flughops 

Ne schnellere SD Karte wäre nur dann interessant, wenn man mehrere Serienaufnahmen hintereinander machen will, das verkürzt die Zeit der Speicherung der gemacht Bilder bis zum neuen Auslösen eine Serie. Das Problem ergibt sich bisher allerdings nicht. 

Also, nächstes mal einfach die bessere Kamera ned daheim liegen lassen


----------



## Girl (18. Februar 2016)

Ich würde einfach mal mitziehen mit dem Motiv, dann wird der Hintergrund unscharf weil die Bewegung da ist aber das Objekt in der Bewegung bleibt scharf.

Focus auf die Stelle scharf stellen wo das Foto gemacht werden soll und dann mit dem Radfahrer mitgehen bis zum Punkt der vorher scharfgestellt wurde und auslösen, weiterhin in der Bewegung des Radfahrers bleiben.


----------



## Aninaj (18. Februar 2016)

Girl schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach mal mitziehen mit dem Motiv, dann wird der Hintergrund unscharf weil die Bewegung da ist aber das Objekt in der Bewegung bleibt scharf.


Wenn du genau hinschaust, siehst du, dass wir genau das gemacht haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (18. Februar 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Wenn du genau hinschaust, siehst du, dass wir genau das gemacht haben


----------



## Bikebetti (19. Februar 2016)

Im Teutoburger Wald


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Februar 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Wenn du genau hinschaust, siehst du, dass wir genau das gemacht haben


Funktioniert halt nur (bei lichtschwachen Objektiven/großer Blende/ geringer Tiefenschärfe) wenn das Rad querab wie im ersten Bilde vorbei saust und nicht wie im zweiten Bild schräg auf den Photographen zu fährt.
Und beim Springen mußt Du dann auch die Hoch-Tiefbewegung des Sprungs genau mitziehen...
Ich würde einfach näher rangehen, weniger Vordergrund und dann vielleicht anblitzen, wenn der Blitz das packt.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. März 2016)

hab auch mal wieder ein scheenes Foto von mir


----------



## Mausoline (8. März 2016)

Hab schon mal ein Sternchen vergeben 

ach ja und wegen dem Schnee hättste ruhig daheim bleiben können


----------



## scylla (8. März 2016)

sehr schönes Foto  bis auf das weiße Gedönse im Hintergrund 

Seid ihr von ganz oben in den Heli rein? Irgendwelche Verbotsschilder in Sicht? Angeblich soll der ja "gesperrt" sein?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. März 2016)

ja wir sind am Heli rein, nein keine Schilder, wir waren mit Guide unterwegs...
die ersten 100-200 Höhenmeter Schneesulz, da mussten wir ziemlich viel durchschliddern/schieben, danach war alles wieder furztrocken


----------



## Schwimmer (9. März 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> hab auch mal wieder ein scheenes Foto von mir




Hier könnt ihr Frau Rauscher mit Sternen überschütten :

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## mtbbee (9. März 2016)

sorry Frau Rauscher, aber das Dirt Jump Bild gefiel etwas besser   - jedenfalls als Bild des Tages. Mit 8 Punkten Vorsprung schaffste es eh  . Das Jahres Bild ist allerdings bis jetzt der Jump über den Landy  - warum ist eh klar


----------



## Schwimmer (9. März 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> sorry Frau Rauscher, aber das Dirt Jump Bild gefiel etwas besser   - jedenfalls als Bild des Tages. Mit 8 Punkten Vorsprung schaffste es eh  . Das Jahres Bild ist allerdings bis jetzt der Jump über den Landy  - warum ist eh klar




Du musst Dich nicht für oder gegen ein Bild entscheiden.

Du kannst auch zwei Bildern einen Stern geben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (10. März 2016)

Sehr schade, Frau Rauscher, dass es nicht gereicht hat zum FdT.
Beim nächsten Mal klappt's bestimmt wieder - Du hattest doch schon die Ehre, oder - 

Styler-Bilder scheinen sehr beliebt zu sein ...


----------



## scylla (10. März 2016)

Ja, schade, ich find's eindeutig besser als das Hüpfbild. Wahrscheinlich mag keiner im März noch weißes Dingsbums sehen


----------



## Schwimmer (10. März 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Ja, schade, ich find's eindeutig besser als das Hüpfbild. Wahrscheinlich mag keiner im März noch weißes Dingsbums sehen



Naja, ich habe mir dann die bisherigen FdT angeschaut und auch da feststellen müssen, dass da sehr viele von den
Profi-Styler-Fotographen-Bildern das Rennen gemacht haben ...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. März 2016)

ich werd es überleben


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. März 2016)

so, nach einer Woche La Palma mit dem Enduro-Sofa habe ich jetzt mal endlich im Vinschgau mein Meta auf Herz und Nieren getestet!   
Fazit: so eine coole Kiste!!! Taugt mir sehr! 
Ich bin damit eine Schlüsselstelle gefahren die ich mich voriges Jahr mit einem 601 nicht getraut habe


----------



## Schwimmer (21. März 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> so, nach einer Woche La Palma mit dem Enduro-Sofa habe ich jetzt mal endlich im Vinschgau mein Meta auf Herz und Nieren getestet!
> Fazit: so eine coole Kiste!!! Taugt mir sehr!
> Ich bin damit eine Schlüsselstelle gefahren die ich mich voriges Jahr mit einem 601 nicht getraut habe Anhang anzeigen 475140



Apropos Meta, das Video habe kürzlich hier im Forum gesehen und da es ja hier ein paar Meta-Mädels gibt, da dachte ich mir, das könnte euch gefallen:


----------



## Martina H. (22. März 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Fazit: so eine coole Kiste!!! Taugt mir sehr!



Sehr gut 

Hardtail fahren ist eben klasse - auch wenn es manche einfach nicht wahrhaben wollen


----------



## Aninaj (22. März 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hardtail fahren ist eben klasse - auch wenn es manche einfach nicht wahrhaben wollen



Für meinen 1. Bikepark Besuch in Beefelden beim Ladies Open letzten Sonntag, musste ich auch nicht lange überlegen welches Bike mich begleitet  Das OnOne 456 hat sich zu keiner Sekunde verstecken müssen und ich hab ne Menge staunender Blicke der anderen Mädels bekommen, dass ich doch tatsächlich mit nem HT die Trails runterballer. Zumindest in meiner Gruppe war ich auch definitiv nicht die langsamste, schneller mangelte lediglich am Können der Fahrerin 

Hab leider noch kein Foto mit mir drauf entdecken können, obwohl überall Fotografen standen. Na vielleicht taucht noch eines auf


----------



## Martina H. (22. März 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Das OnOne 456 hat sich zu keiner Sekunde verstecken müssen und ich hab ne Menge staunender Blicke der anderen Mädels bekommen, dass ich doch tatsächlich mit nem HT die Trails runterballer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (23. März 2016)

Ned Spektakulär, aber Beweis genug 






Vielen Dank an den Fotographen


----------



## Mausoline (23. März 2016)

...bißle was vom letzten Wochenende in der schönen Pfalz


----------



## Lenka K. (6. April 2016)

Ladies only-Tour im Altmühltal mit @sommerfrische.

Im stetigen Auf und Ab über die schönen Trails:











 





 

So kann die Saison weitergehen! 

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## Aninaj (6. April 2016)

Da ist der Name aber auch Programm - kurz/kurz. Ned schlecht!


----------



## Mausoline (6. April 2016)

Was seh ich da......oooohhhh......(fast) keine Helme!


----------



## Lenka K. (6. April 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Was seh ich da......oooohhhh......(fast) keine Helme!


Hätte ich die Rückansichten gepostet, wären die am Rucksack/CamelBak befestigten Helme gut zu sehen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (7. April 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Hätte ich die Rückansichten gepostet, wären die am Rucksack/CamelBak befestigten Helme gut zu sehen .



Die gehören auf die Rübe!!! Wenn der CamelBak stürzt und verletzt wird, läuft nur Wasser/Wasser mit Geschmack aus der Trinkblase aus, zerbröseln Energyriegel oder...

Schon irgendwie irrwitzig, einen Rucksack mit einem Helm zu schützen.


----------



## sommerfrische (7. April 2016)

Ehe die Entrüstungswelle hier zum Tsunamie wird:  Bei menschenleeren,  verkehrfreien Flowtrails (oder Fotostopps  muss ich nicht unbedingt Helm tragen. Wenn's bissl anspruchsvoller wird oder auch 'nur' bei der Anfahrt durch die Stadt (überhaupt bei Verkehr), sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus...


----------



## Martina H. (7. April 2016)

... also ich schütze auch lieber meinen Kopf als den Rucksack - und erst recht auf Flowtrails 

Der Helm gehört auf den Kopf und nicht auf den Rucksack 

... oder passen Eure Helme nicht und sind unbequem? (Dann hilft neu Kaufen  )


----------



## lucie (7. April 2016)

...ja sicher, man findet immer irgendeinen Grund, um gut gemeinte Kritik von sich zu weisen...

Manchmal kann man gar nicht so blöd denken wie blöd man gerade auch beim "rumposen"  fallen kann. 
Ich schreibe z.T. aus beruflicher und persönlicher Erfahrung.

Besser man hat als man hätte...


----------



## Lenka K. (7. April 2016)

Nur mit der Ruhe die Damen, und wie der Bayer zu sagen pflegt: "Lem'n'lem lossn".

In diesem Sinne zurück zum Thema,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Aninaj (7. April 2016)

Hab da mal was aus 40 Einzelbildern gebastelt


----------



## scylla (7. April 2016)

Bist du jetzt unter die Liteviller gegangen?


----------



## Aninaj (7. April 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Bist du jetzt unter die Liteviller gegangen?



 schön wär's. Neee, ist nicht mein Bike... leider. Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden  Fährt sich jedenfalls ziemlich genial. Wobei ich erstaunt war, wie anders es sich angefühlt hat in Bezug auf die Geodaten (wobei ich nicht ganz genau das Baujahr kenne, aber annehme, die unterscheiden sich da jetzt nicht riesig von MK zu MK). Im Sitzen deutlich länger, im Stehen dann doch recht kompakt - im Vergleich zu meinem Fully. 

Aber hast du gut erkannt


----------



## scylla (8. April 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Im Sitzen deutlich länger, im Stehen dann doch recht kompakt - im Vergleich zu meinem Fully.



nuja logisch. Das LV hat einen flacheren Sitzwinkel und kürzeren Reach als das Müsing.


----------



## Aninaj (8. April 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> nuja logisch. Das LV hat einen flacheren Sitzwinkel und kürzeren Reach als das Müsing.



Ich hab ja auch ned erwartet, dass es sich gleich anfühlt  Aber wie viel anders sich ein paar "Millimeter" in der Realität anfühlen können, hat mich doch überrascht.

Das LV hat nen Sitzwinkel von 74,2 - das Müsung 75 - klingt jetzt erstmal nicht irre unterschiedlich. Zumal das Oberrohr beim LV "nur" 566 gegen 575 des Müsing (wobei ich hier nicht sicher bin, ob beide das OR gleich messen ). Ich hätte da jetzt keinen so großen Unterschied erwartet. Und schon gar nicht, dass sich das LV länger anfühlt. Und auch der Reach ist mit 405 beim LV gegen 418 beim Müsing für mich erstmal ned so daramtisch unterschiedlich. (Wenn die Angaben von einem MK11 zum gefahreren Rahmen passen, das weiß ich wie gesagt nicht genau). 

Also, was ich daraus lerne ist erstmal, auch die Zahlen geben letztlich keinen wirklichen Aufschluß, wie sich das Rad am Ende anfühlt. Da zählt wirklich nur: drauf sitzen und fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (8. April 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Also, was ich daraus lerne ist erstmal, auch die Zahlen geben letztlich keinen wirklichen Aufschluß, wie sich das Rad am Ende anfühlt. Da zählt wirklich nur: drauf sitzen und fahren



Du lernst schnell 

... und viel:

Hardtail
Fully zu gross
Geo lesen und verstehen

... wird doch


----------



## Aninaj (8. April 2016)

Ihr meint also es besteht noch Hoffnung?


----------



## Schwimmer (8. April 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> ...ja sicher, man findet immer irgendeinen Grund, um gut gemeinte Kritik von sich zu weisen...
> 
> Manchmal kann man gar nicht so blöd denken wie blöd man gerade auch beim "rumposen"  fallen kann.
> Ich schreibe z.T. aus beruflicher und persönlicher Erfahrung.
> ...



... so kann das dann ausschauen ...


----------



## Wayne68 (8. April 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hab da mal was aus 40 Einzelbildern gebastelt



Unglaublich 
diese Eleganz und Anmutung.Perfekt.


----------



## scylla (17. April 2016)

falls jemand ein Sternchen dafür abgeben will: ist aktuell im FdT Pool 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1993243?in=potdPool


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. April 2016)

Aber gerne doch. Bei der schönen Gegend...


----------



## scylla (17. April 2016)

Danke  Dabei isses doch gar nicht La Gomera 

PS: hier der noch der Link zu allen Fotos http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hard-tales-from-remote-places.732661/page-16#post-13738479


----------



## Mausoline (17. April 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Danke  Dabei isses doch gar nicht La Gomera
> 
> PS: hier der noch der Link zu allen Fotos http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hard-tales-from-remote-places.732661/page-16#post-13738479



 Gestern schon geguckt und geliked


----------



## Schwimmer (18. April 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> falls jemand ein Sternchen dafür abgeben will: ist aktuell im FdT Pool
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1993243?in=potdPool



Geschafft, ich gratuliere Dir ganz herzlich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. April 2016)

Danke! 
Und vor allem danke euch allen für die vielen Sternchen


----------



## Silvermoon (18. April 2016)

*Mut tut gut - Saison Opening in Lambrecht/Pfalz vom 15. bis 17.04.2016*
....trotz des Regens ein unvergessliches und sehr spaßiges Wochenende mit ganz vielen anderen bikeverrückten Mädels und einer tollen Coach-Truppe


----------



## scylla (18. April 2016)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Couch-Truppe



na so schlimm scheint es ja doch nicht gewesen zu sein


----------



## Silvermoon (18. April 2016)

....hab ich da tatsächlich Couch geschrieben??


 War wohl mit den Gedanken schon auf meiner ....  

@scylla: Schon verbessert....sollte natürlich *COACH *heißen


----------



## Mausoline (18. April 2016)

Habt ihr ausgerechnet dieses blöde Wetter erwischt 

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Waldkatze (18. April 2016)

@ Silvermoon: Das ist ja lustig, dich jetzt hier zu sehen. Sehr geile Bilder von dir.
Habe mir die kompletten Bilder von uns allen heute schon mehrfach angeschaut. Bin noch völlig geflasht vom Wochenende und im Kopf laufen immer noch die Szenen ab, die wir gefahren sind. 
Bei der Abfahrt mit dem Auto vom steilen Parkplatz der Pfalzakademie kam spontan der Impuls: Oh, steil runter - Gorilla und atmen.
Mußte erstmal lachen (Nein du sitzt jetzt im Auto) aber dann auch feststellen, wie gut das Konzept von Zena und Co gegriffen hat.
Auf das der Trampelpfad im Hirn breiter wird. Wünsche dir viel Spaß bei der 1. Ausfahrt zuhause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (19. April 2016)

@Silvermoon


----------



## Silvermoon (19. April 2016)

@Waldkatze 

....die virtuelle Welt ist doch ein Dorf   

Hoffe, du bist am Sonntag noch gut nach Hause gekommen, trotz der AB-Sperrung Richtung Koblenz/Stromberg.
Ja, das war wirklich ein ganz tolles Wochenende mit euch Mädels, ehrlich! Wäre gerne noch ein bißchen länger geblieben, die 3 Tage waren doch verdammt schnell rum und es hat so richtig viel Spaß gemacht, trotz des miesen Wetters, über Lambrechts Trails zu flitzen....
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal wieder, wäre schön  Schöne Grüße nach Aachen


----------



## Silvermoon (19. April 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Habt ihr ausgerechnet dieses blöde Wetter erwischt
> 
> Sieht gut aus




Och, du, das hat dem Spaß nicht wirklich Abbruch getan  
Spaß hatten wir dabei alle mal............ war im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes dann eben feucht - fröhlich


----------



## zena (21. April 2016)

Liebe "Mut tut gut" Bikerinnen,
ich bedanke mich ganz herzlich auch im Namen von Sonja, Elke, Mike und Barbara für euer Fahrstil, das Vertrauen und den Einsatz auf den Trails. Nach dem Opening als ihr bereits in den Autos heimwärts wart, saßen wir noch über 2 Stunden in der Pfalzakademie und haben die Backen nicht mehr normal bekommen. Fettes Grinsen auch bei uns, heute noch.
Es wird sicherlich noch weitere solcher Events geben, wir haben alle Lust drauf und sind voll motiviert.

Ich suche nach einem "Begriff" für Frauen, welche total mutig und selbstbewusst nach so einem Wochenende mehr Sternchen erreicht haben.
Also her mit den Vorschlägen!
LG
Zena


----------



## zena (21. April 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hab da mal was aus 40 Einzelbildern gebastelt



das Bike schnuppert sich von selber da runter. Heimrevier  Super gekurvt!


----------



## Waldkatze (21. April 2016)

Hey Zena,

die 1. Ausfahrt auf den Hometrails hat ein fettes Grinsen beschert. Wie anders sich die Wurzelabsätze und erst die Kurven gefahren haben. Vielen Dank für alles, was du mir mitgegeben hast. Da werde ich demnächst auf der FT-Kurs Erfahrungsseite etwas mehr zu schreiben.

Das Extra-Sternchen heute war das Bewältigen einer Schlüsselstelle, die ich vor 3 Wochen als unfahrbar für mich, angesehen habe. Von einer Wiese an einer Grillhütte, gehts auf schmalem Pfad steil abwärts über Wurzeln in den Wald. Nach 2,5m Steilstück hat man ca 5m bevor ein fetter Felsblock kommt, den man umfahren muß. Mein Freund fuhr an 3 Jungs vorbei die oben standen und begutachteten. 
Ich habe kurz überlegt, hab mir dann gesagt, fahr es zumindest an, atmen, atmen, atmen, Gorilla und tiiiieeeef. 
Und es hat ganz entspannt geklappt/ war gar nicht schlimm.

Yeeaah, Dopamin. Ich wünsch dir ein tolles Wochenende...


----------



## zena (21. April 2016)

Glückwunsch! Geht doch!
Passagen neu bewerten und vertrauen auf das Gelernte, das ist das Geheimnis. Idealer Leistungszustand würde ich sagen 
Die Dopamindusche aufrecht erhalten und vor dem Schlafen gehen, immer wieder erinnern was du dort richtig gemacht hast und wie sich sicheres Fahren anfühlt.
Schönes Wochenende an ALLE Trail-Göttinen


----------



## MissesDee (22. April 2016)

Waldkatze schrieb:


> Das Extra-Sternchen heute war das Bewältigen einer Schlüsselstelle, die ich vor 3 Wochen als unfahrbar für mich, angesehen habe. Von einer Wiese an einer Grillhütte, gehts auf schmalem Pfad steil abwärts über Wurzeln in den Wald. Nach 2,5m Steilstück hat man ca 5m bevor ein fetter Felsblock kommt, den man umfahren muß. Mein Freund fuhr an 3 Jungs vorbei die oben standen und begutachteten.
> Ich habe kurz überlegt, hab mir dann gesagt, fahr es zumindest an, atmen, atmen, atmen, Gorilla und tiiiieeeef.
> Und es hat ganz entspannt geklappt/ war gar nicht schlimm.


GLORIOUS


----------



## Waldkatze (22. April 2016)

Bedankt.


----------



## Mausoline (23. April 2016)

Gestern ne schöne Trailrunde mit ordentlich Höhenmetern gefahren 

An manchen Stellen war ich für 10 sec. Selbstauslöser leider zu langsam 

auf der alten Eisenbahnlinie




altes Schloß




die Treppen nach dem Befahren 




Felsen wie in der Pfalz




endlich ne Stelle für uns Kleinen 




3er Kombi, zu eng und zu rutschig für mich 




die hab ich letztes Mal noch verweigert 




dafür hab ich hier die falsche Linie gewählt  




...und noch viel mehr...scheee wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (5. Mai 2016)

Auf Tour im Altmühltal mit @Lenka K.

Diesmal mit Helm 






Auf Trails...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







In die Treppe bin ich beherzt reingefahren ... und nicht mal bis zur Hälfte gekommen 













Dann noch eine Burg mit Einkehr - Passwort: Cappuccino und Kuchen 





Schön war's!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. Mai 2016)

Bei Kipfenberg und Schloss Arnsberg die Tour? Das sind echt geniale Trails. Aber seh ich euch da etwa auf nem gesperrten Trail??


----------



## RedWitch82 (6. Mai 2016)

Ganz frisch von gestern. Lifttag in Frammersbach.


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Mai 2016)

Seufz, Frammersbach.

Ich konnte am Donnerstag nur zwei Typen auf dem Trailteil der Birkenhainer versägen. Aus Sicherheitsgründen aber alleine, deshalb keine Fotos.


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Mai 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> endlich ne Stelle für uns Kleinen


----------



## Mausoline (7. Mai 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Auf Tour im Altmühltal mit @Lenka K.
> 
> Diesmal mit Helm ..............




So isch prima


----------



## Schwimmer (7. Mai 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Auf Tour im Altmühltal mit @Lenka K.
> 
> Diesmal mit Helm
> ....



Da kann ich euch nur loben: So isch's recht  



sommerfrische schrieb:


> Auf Tour im Altmühltal mit @Lenka K.
> 
> ...



Sehr andächtig ...


----------



## sommerfrische (7. Mai 2016)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Sehr andächtig ...



Die Reuige-Sünder-Tour (Copyright: @Lenka K.)


----------



## Schwimmer (8. Mai 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Die Reuige-Sünder-Tour (Copyright: @Lenka K.)



... uih, so schlimm gleich, da frage ich besser nicht nach ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jboe (10. Mai 2016)

Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit haben wir es mal wieder in einen Bikepark geschafft. Die Kleine ist jetzt ein Jahr geworden und die Große ist mit ihrem neuen Rad ein kleinen Teil des Flowtrails gefahren. Kinder machen ja so unfit. Die ersten beiden Abfahrten dachte ich, ich muss sterben, so brannten die Beine, aber dann habe ich es doch geschafft warm zu werden. Und da es mit dem Kinder hüten so toll geklappt hat, wird das bis Saisonende noch einige Male wiederholt.


----------



## Perlenkette (10. Mai 2016)

Langes-Sauerland-Bike-Wochenende:



 


 







Letztes Foto: Eine viertel Sekunde zu früh abgedrückt; das Kamerakind hat´s aber ganz gut gemacht!


----------



## Aninaj (10. Mai 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Letztes Foto: Eine viertel Sekunde zu früh abgedrückt; das Kamerakind hat´s aber ganz gut gemacht!



Bei sowas hilft manchmal die Serienbildfunktion. Aber da kann es dir je nach Kamera auch passieren, dass die beste Situation grad nicht drauf ist 

Ansonsten würde ich solche Stellen nur mit abgesenktem Sattel fahren. Damit hat man einfach mehr Bewegungsfreiheit über dem Rad und kann die Landung besser abfedern. Kannst du ja vielleicht beim nächsten "Kicker" mal probieren


----------



## Perlenkette (10. Mai 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Aber da kann es dir je nach Kamera auch passieren, dass die beste Situation grad nicht drauf ist


Genau so ist es leider, wie immer! Die Landung ist schön scharf, aber leider als Action Foto "langweilig". Fotograf ist wie gesagt ein Kind; neue Kamera ist (grade im dritten Anlauf) verschoben, da ich die nächsten zwei langen Wochenenden auch als Bike-Wochenenden verbringen möchte .


----------



## wildbiker (15. Mai 2016)

..auch ich war mal wieder mitm Bike unterwegs...Trailcenter Rabenberg


----------



## Wayne68 (15. Mai 2016)

sensationell 
pure ästhetik trifft ausgefeilte fahrtechnik.absolute spitzenklasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (17. Mai 2016)

Yeah, 3 Tage biken in der Pfalz war (trotz der Eisheiligen) superb 

Nette Perspektive, wenn auch die Action etwas fehlt. Aber ja, da ging's dann auch runter (was nach langer Diskussion dann einfach durch Taten bewiesen wurde )


----------



## Perlenkette (18. Mai 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Yeah, 3 Tage biken in der Pfalz war (trotz der Eisheiligen) superb
> 
> Nette Perspektive, wenn auch die Action etwas fehlt. Aber ja, da ging's dann auch runter (was nach langer Diskussion dann einfach durch Taten bewiesen wurde )



Super Foto und echt tolle Perspektive!!! Wir_ waren _die Eisheiligen- schließlich fand die Veranstaltung am katholischen Hochfest unter Frauen und im Kloster bei 5-10 Grad statt. 

P.S.   Nach dem Austausch mit @Aninaj ein paar Beiträge weiter oben und der Beratung von @scylla und @Frau Rauscher u.a. (15.9.) hat aninaj mir *die* Kamera nun live vorgeführt und die mir geduldig sämtliche Einstellungen und Sportfunktionen erklärt. War sehr hilfreich  und ich hab´sie mir endlich heute gekauft. Danke Dir!!!!


----------



## Aninaj (18. Mai 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> ich hab´sie mir endlich heute gekauft. Danke Dir!!!!



haha  das freut mich. Dann wünsche ich viel Spaß beim Entdecken der Möglichkeiten mit der neuen Kamera. Und damit ist ja auch klar, dass wir ab jetzt nur noch tolle Bilder von dir sehen


----------



## Perlenkette (18. Mai 2016)

Das ist "mein" Foto an genau dieser Stelle wie das meiner Vorschreiberin (aufgenommen von einer netten Mitfahrerin). Der kniende Fotograf auf dem Bild ist der, der auch @Aninaj fotografiert hat (meins aus dieser Perspektive ist leider nix geworden).


----------



## sommerfrische (18. Mai 2016)

Ist ja irre, wie diese Fotograf bei Aninajs Bild einen 'Abgrund' hergezaubert hat. Bei meinen Bildern kommt mir das immer umgekehrt vor: Gefühlte 'Abgründe' sehen auf den Fotos nach Parklandschaft aus.


----------



## Perlenkette (18. Mai 2016)

Ja ich finde meins sieht auch nach Parklandschaft aus. Tatsächlich haben wir aber erstmal geschaut, ob man ohne aufzusetzten fahren kann. Du siehst ja, wo der Fotograf mit der Kamera kniet. Die andere stand aufrecht seitlich


----------



## Aninaj (18. Mai 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Das ist "mein" Foto an genau dieser Stelle wie das meiner Vorschreiberin (aufgenommen von einer netten Mitfahrerin). Der kniende Fotograf auf dem Bild ist der, der auch @Aninaj fotografiert hat (meins aus dieser Perspektive ist leider nix geworden).



Hach, jetzt hast du den Mythos um meinen mutigen Sturz in die Tiefe entlarvt   Aber da sieht man gut, wieviel eine Perspektive ausmacht, ob das Bild nach "wow" oder nach "naja" ausschaut. Aber ich finde es auch schwierig die "wow" Perspektive zu treffen.


----------



## scylla (18. Mai 2016)

Ja, es ist meistens echt schwierig, eine realistische Perspektive zu finden. Meistens schaut's viel zu leicht und viel zu flach aus. Da freut man sich doch umso mehr, wenn zur Abwechslung mal eine "krasse" Perspektive gelingt


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Mai 2016)

Och, ihr kriegt das aber schon ganz gut hin.


----------



## Aninaj (15. Juni 2016)

Ist zwar nicht mein Bike (war ein Leihrad), aber so lange ich drauf sitze ist es ja doch irgendwie "meins" 













Vielen Dank an Anke für die schönen Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (16. Juni 2016)

Am unteren Bild fahr ich von unten aus gesehen immer weiter links. Gibt aber auch Leute, die die Treppe schräg fahren. Irgednwie scheint an der Stelle alles möglich


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Juni 2016)

Ach, schön, um von trockenen Trails zu träumen ...


----------



## murmel04 (16. Juni 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ach, schön, um von trockenen Trails zu träumen ...



Das dachte ich mir auch als ich die Bilder gesehen habe.
War ja auch dort, nur vorher und seitdem nur noch matschige Trails gehabt.
Die zusätzlich immer mehr kaputt gehen.


----------



## Aninaj (16. Juni 2016)

Laerry schrieb:


> Am unteren Bild fahr ich von unten aus gesehen immer weiter links. Gibt aber auch Leute, die die Treppe schräg fahren. Irgednwie scheint an der Stelle alles möglich



Ja, da haben wir viel probiert und jede ist letztlich ein wenig anders gefahren. Letztlich ist die Stelle an sich ja nicht schwer, sondern wird durch gleich darauf folgende leichte Linkskurve mit mitten im Weg liegenden Steinen interessant, die eine klare Linienwahl erfordert.


----------



## scylla (16. Juni 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> mit mitten im Weg liegenden Steinen



Die Steine sind die Wegbegrenzung. Ähm, waren ursprünglich die Wegbegrenzung, bevor die Biker angefangen haben neben der Treppe und neben den Steinen reinzuschneiden.


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Die Steine sind die Wegbegrenzung. Ähm, waren ursprünglich die Wegbegrenzung, bevor die Biker angefangen haben neben der Treppe und neben den Steinen reinzuschneiden.



Wobei wir wieder bei @murmel04 wären ... es ist in stark frequentierten Gebieten doch nicht zu übersehen, dass das Biken nicht ganz ohne Spuren bleibt. Aber wenn die Chickenways einmal ausgefahren sind, ist die Versuchung schon gross ...


----------



## Aninaj (10. Juli 2016)

@Mausoline und @*Miss Geschick* haben mich in die Geheimnisse des nördlichen Schwarzwaldes eingeweiht. Wir hatten viel Spaß und tolle Trails unter den Stollen. Ein paar Eindrücke (dafür vielen Dank an die Fotographen ):


----------



## Martina H. (10. Juli 2016)

jaja, was mit dem Hardtail so alles geht


----------



## Aninaj (11. Juli 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> jaja, was mit dem Hardtail so alles geht



 Ja, die Mädels haben mich erst ein bißchen komisch angeschaut, als ich mit dem Hardtail aufgekreuzt bin, aber ich muss sagen, ich war froh drum. Es gab auch keinen Moment an dem ich irgendwie mein Fully vermißt hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (11. Juli 2016)

Es heisst ja auch: "Fahrtechnik statt Federweg ..." .


----------



## Martina H. (11. Juli 2016)

ich kenne Leute, die fahren mit dem HT mehr, als andere mit 200mm Federweg (ich natürlich nicht) - die können es eben


----------



## mtbbee (11. Juli 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Es heisst ja auch: "Fahrtechnik statt Federweg ..." .



Mit Federweg und Fahrtechnik kommst in jedem Fall weiter als mit Hardtail und Fahrtechnik - Berghoch und Bergrunter vor Allem wenns anspruchsvoller wird . Ich kenne sogar Leute die bauen ihr Hardtail wieder ab, weil das Fully Fahren mehr Spasspotenzial hat bei dem was sie fahren, aber die Geschmäcker und Einsatzsatzbereiche sind da zum Glück sehr unterschiedlich. Dann gibts wieder welche die verkaufen all ihre schmalbereiften weil sie nur noch Fatbike fahren. Der Gebrauchtmarkt und die Fahrradindustrie freut es


----------



## lucie (11. Juli 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Mit Federweg und Fahrtechnik kommst in jedem Fall weiter als mit Hardtail und Fahrtechnik



...kann ich so nicht unterschreiben... 



mtbbee schrieb:


> Ich kenne sogar Leute die bauen ihr Hardtail wieder ab, weil das Fully Fahren mehr Spasspotenzial hat bei dem was sie fahren.



...würde mir nicht passieren... 



mtbbee schrieb:


> Dann gibts wieder welche die verkaufen all ihre schmalbereiften weil sie nur noch Fatbike fahren.



...zum 4.0er gab's jetzt noch eins mit einem Gang und 28-622 dazu...


----------



## scylla (11. Juli 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> ...kann ich so nicht unterschreiben...



ich kann unterschreiben, dass man das so nicht unterschreiben kann


----------



## lucie (12. Juli 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> ich kann unterschreiben, dass man das so nicht unterschreiben kann



Wenn mit "weiter" weiter (längere Distanzen) gemeint ist, unterschreibe ich die Aussage von mtbbee dann auch, ist kräfteschonender und je nach Gelände entspannter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (12. Juli 2016)

... und so haben alle mit ihrem Lieblingsrad den meisten Spass ;}

Was mich freut ist, dass @Aninaj mit ihrem Kleinen so viel Spass hat, dass sie ihr Fully nicht vermisst. Ich finde es klasse, wenn jemand die Erfahrung macht, das ein (kleines, passendes) Hardtail  mit *entsprechender Geo *sehr viel zulässt und eben auch einen Heidenspass macht. Und bei Aninaj habe ich das Gefuhl, dass wir da gute "Überzeugungsarbeit" geleistet haben: Volltreffer 

Die MTB Welt fängt eben nicht erst  bei Fully an ...


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2016)

Hardtail ist selektiv. 
Viele versuchen es, einige merken, dass sie nicht damit zu Recht kommen, für andere wird es immer ein weniger geliebtes Zweit- (Dritt-, Viert-, etc) Rad bleiben, und ein paar wenige wollen irgendwann nichts anderes mehr fahren.
Die Erfahrung muss jeder selbst machen. 
Gott sei Dank gibt es so viele Räder auf dem Markt, dass jeder seins findet 

Man muss sich nur immer über eins klar sein: es liegt selten am Rad, oft jedoch am Gespann Fahrer-Fahrrad 



lucie schrieb:


> Wenn mit "weiter" weiter (längere Distanzen) gemeint ist, unterschreibe ich die Aussage von mtbbee dann auch, ist kräfteschonender und je nach Gelände entspannter.



Nö


----------



## Votec Tox (12. Juli 2016)

Trage auch mein kleines Hardtail lieber hoch als mein Big Bike 
Und fahre beides gern!

Und nun wieder Bilder:
die schnellste Frau bergab, *Rathel Atherton* am Samstag in Lenzerheide:








Da war richtig was los:





und das Männerrennen ausgesprochen spannend.


----------



## Echinopsis (12. Juli 2016)

Ich fahre gerne mein Fully und besonders auf Wurzelteppichen ist das schon was feines. Wenn ich aber nur eins meiner Bikes behalten könnte, wäre es definitiv mein Schwein, Hardtail mit 150 mm-Gabel. Das ist einfach pflegeleicht, macht fast alles mit und irre viel Spaß. Wo ich damit nicht runter komme, komme ich auch mit nem Fully nicht weiter. Der limitierende Faktor ist dann mein fahrerisches Können und nicht das Bike.

Damit es nicht völlig am Thema vorbei geht, ein altes Foto mit Schwein im Einsatz:


----------



## darkJST (13. Juli 2016)

Ist das wer von euch? Kann heut Foto des Tages werden


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Juli 2016)

Passend zum Thema - Hardtail "rockt"! 
Klasse Photo, habe gleich ein Sternchen gegeben


----------



## Martina H. (13. Juli 2016)

darkJST schrieb:


> Ist das wer von euch?



Kommt mir dunkel bekannt vor


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Juli 2016)

Ganz, ganz dunkel....


----------



## Perlenkette (13. Juli 2016)

Merke: Das nächste mal nicht nur den Trail, sondern auch den Bremsweg/ Anhalteweg prüfen.


----------



## mtbbee (13. Juli 2016)

da ist doch aber gar kein Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (13. Juli 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Merke: Das nächste mal nicht nur den Trail, sondern auch den Bremsweg/ Anhalteweg prüfen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 511250




Wenn du kontrolliert und mit richtiger Blickführung (wie wir es gelernt haben ) da runter fährst ist der Anhaltweg ausreichend


----------



## Martina H. (13. Juli 2016)

gibt es ein "gelandet" Foto


----------



## Falco (14. Juli 2016)

darkJST schrieb:


> Ist das wer von euch? Kann heut Foto des Tages werden



Zu meiner Verwunderung finde ich meine doch relativ inhaltslose Aufnahme auf der Startseite wieder. Ich finde man sieht es dem Bild leider etwas an das ich ziemlich krampfhaft versucht habe einen alternativen Bildauschnitt zu finden. Habe mich daher schon gewundert warum die Aufnahme so viel Sichtbarkeit bekommen hat. Doch jetzt weis ich wie das passiert ist, da lag ich mit der Vermutung Lady-Bonus schon ziemlich nahe dran 

Freut mich das es auch im Zittauer gefallen hat, 30 Bilder sind aber noch nicht fertig, die werde ich erst nach dem Alpen Kurzurlaub fertig machen können und dann Mitte oder Ende nächster Woche hochladen.

Wenn es wieder mal so klappt, ihr seit herzlich eingeladen, Ladies sind generell immer gerne gesehen.


----------



## scylla (14. Juli 2016)

Reicht doch, wenn allen anderen das Bild gefällt. Ich find's gut gelungen. Der Fotograf und/oder auch der Fahrer hat da eben eine andere Sicht darauf, weil er die Szene ja auch in voller Größe gesehen hat und seine eigenen Gedanken zur Perspektiv- und Ausschnitt-Wahl hat. Der Betrachter kennt nur den Ausschnitt und weiß nichts von allem drumherum.
Ich finde auch immer, dass genau das Bild in die FdT Auswahl kommt, das mir selber aus einer Serie am wenigsten gefällt. So ist das halt mit den Geschmäckern.

Eure Trails sehen aber auch wirklich lecker aus 
Leider von uns aus ungefähr genauso weit oder gar etwas weiter wie in die Alpen, und was da den Vortritt hat brauche ich wohl nicht zu erklären


----------



## darkJST (14. Juli 2016)

Ich find das Bild auch mit Kenntnis der Umgebung super  Bin gespannt ob das Bild vom Sonntag mit Kelch was geworden ist

Jaja...wird Zeit, dass das Beamen endlich erfunden wird^^


----------



## Martina H. (14. Juli 2016)

... oder apparieren - hach, das wär was...

@Falco 

...wir kommen bestimmt mal wieder 



Falco schrieb:


> Zu meiner Verwunderung finde ich meine doch relativ inhaltslose Aufnahme.....



... mal nicht so mauern - ich finde das Bild gut und es sind schon deutlich schlechtere FdT geworden. Von daher Chapeu an Fahrer und Fotograf


----------



## HiFi XS (14. Juli 2016)

@lucie   seiht so geil aus dort


----------



## Martina H. (14. Juli 2016)

... und ist für Dich deutlich näher dran als die Pfalz


----------



## Chrige (20. Juli 2016)

Ein paar Eindrücke vom Ladies-Fahrtechniktraining letztes Wochende in Flims. Enge Kurven und endlich auch einen kleinen Hopser, der während dem Tag dann ausgebaut wurde ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (29. Juli 2016)

5 Tage die Alpen strapaziert - oder war's das Rad? Egal, war cool und damit ihr was zum träumen habt, hier ein paar Eindrücke:

















Vielen Dank natürlich an die Fotographen/innen http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2039544


----------



## Mausoline (29. Juli 2016)

Für das schöne Wolkenbild hab ich dir ein Sternchen gegeben


----------



## Aninaj (30. Juli 2016)

Ohje, ich kann @scylla verstehen, von meinen Bildern da oben wurde das 4. heute als Bild des Tages nominiert...  Wer wählt das denn aus?


----------



## Mausoline (30. Juli 2016)

Hochkant wird glaub ich gar nicht genommen und die Bildauswahl ist sowieso nicht nachvollziehbar


----------



## lucie (30. Juli 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ohje, ich kann
> 
> @scylla verstehen, von meinen Bildern da oben wurde das 4. heute als Bild des Tages nominiert...  Wer wählt das denn aus?



Stimmt :


----------



## Aninaj (30. Juli 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Stimmt :



Dein 4. Bild hat es ja schon zum BdT geschafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (30. Juli 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ohje, ich kann @scylla verstehen, von meinen Bildern da oben wurde das 4. heute als Bild des Tages nominiert...  Wer wählt das denn aus?



das ist immer so, gewöhn dich besser dran.
kriegst trotzdem ein sternchen 



lucie schrieb:


> Stimmt :



aus der serie ist das letzte wirklich das "nichtssagendste", da hat falco recht. das dritte ist sehr geil und das erste ist auch ziemlich gut


----------



## RedWitch82 (10. August 2016)

Auf'm Homespot.


----------



## Chrige (11. August 2016)

Noch ein Bild der Trailtrophy vor 2 Wochen in Flims/Laax






Wie immer schaut es viel einfacher aus, als es war. Ich war froh, dass ich immer noch auf dem Rad sass...


----------



## MissesDee (11. August 2016)

hab' mich letztens als "Burgfräulein" versucht 



nur der "Torwächter" stand 'n bissl im Weg


----------



## Perlenkette (11. August 2016)

Chrige schrieb:


> Wie immer schaut es viel einfacher aus, als es war.



Ich finde nicht dass es einfach aussieht!



MissesDee schrieb:


> hab' mich letztens als "Burgfräulein" versucht



Hast Du den Prinzen unten "erwischt" ? 

Coole Bilder von Euch!!  Und jeweils passener Helm zum Bike !


----------



## MissesDee (11. August 2016)

Hihi nee, bin nach links ausgewichen


----------



## wintergriller (29. August 2016)

Ist so ruhig hier im Topic....
Wir waren mal wieder in den Westalpen, einen ausführlichen Bericht mit Bildern werde ich noch schreiben und im Forum veröffentlichen, aber ein paar Impessionen gibt es hier schonmal voarb 

Abfahrt vom Col Vieux




Selbe Abfahrt etwas später




Wanderung entlang der Crete de Vars


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. August 2016)

MissesDee schrieb:


> ...
> nur der "Torwächter" stand 'n bissl im Weg


Der stand wenigstens auf einem Weg. Aber immer schön querfeldein. Das stützt das Image der Biker.


----------



## MissesDee (4. September 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Der stand wenigstens auf einem Weg. Aber immer schön querfeldein. Das stützt das Image der Biker.


Oh je, gut, dass es immer die wachsamen Aufpasser gibt, die einen soforrrt auf jeden Faupax aufmerksam machen


----------



## Schwimmer (4. September 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Der stand wenigstens auf einem Weg. Aber immer schön querfeldein. Das stützt das Image der Biker.



Wenn man grundsätzlich auf die Dummheit und Ignoranz der Fußgänger, Stockenten und der Motorisierten gegenüber den Bikern reagieren würde, dann müsste man das Biken sofort sein lassen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. September 2016)

MissesDee schrieb:


> Oh je, gut, dass es immer die wachsamen Aufpasser gibt, die einen soforrrt auf jeden Faupax aufmerksam machen


Eher ein Wahnehmungsproblem der Generation YOLO: der Fussgänger war ja nicht im, sondern auf dem Weg. 
Den Fehler in/auf dem Bild sollte dann aber eigentlich auch jeder YOLO voll krass gechillt auch ohne weitere Hilfestellung erkennen!


----------



## Schwimmer (4. September 2016)

MissesDee schrieb:


> Oh je, gut, dass es immer die wachsamen Aufpasser gibt, die einen soforrrt auf jeden Faupax aufmerksam machen




Er passt nicht nur gut auf, er hat auch den Durchblick und ist ein echter Profiler.


----------



## --- (5. September 2016)

Immerhin hat sie keinen Stoppie gemacht


----------



## MissesDee (15. September 2016)

OK, dann fahre ich halt mal wieder auf ordentlichen Wegen


----------



## sommerfrische (15. September 2016)

Schön! Endlich rührt sich auch hier mal wieder was....


----------



## Muckal (15. September 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Der stand wenigstens auf einem Weg. Aber immer schön querfeldein. Das stützt das Image der Biker.



Du scheinst ein sehr sehr spassbefreiter Mensch zu sein.


----------



## Mausoline (15. September 2016)

MissesDee schrieb:


> OK, dann fahre ich halt mal wieder auf ordentlichen Wegen
> ....




Woooo 

Ich hab versucht selber drauf zu kommen


----------



## MissesDee (16. September 2016)

Hi Mausoline, im Valgrosina (Valtellina) und auf einer Tour von Pontresina, Val da Fain, Forcola di Livigno, Bernina-Hospiz zurück nach Pontresina. Der "neue" Pfad von der Forcola zum Hospiz ist alleine schon wegen der grandiosen Aussicht toll


----------



## Mausoline (16. September 2016)

Das 3. Foto oben ist das Richtung Livigno?

Die Gegend ist phantastisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (16. September 2016)

Der Pfad zum Hospiz ging der über den Minor oder oberhalb der Straße?


----------



## MissesDee (16. September 2016)

Ja genau: Bild 3 ist Richtung Livigno & der Pfad zum Hospiz verläuft zunächst oberhalb der Straße, biegt dann aber rechts ab ... aber nicht über den Minor (jedenfalls ging es nicht auf einen Berg rauf - eher auf und ab) & jawoll, die Gegend ist wirklich traumschön!


----------



## Mausoline (16. September 2016)

Konnte man den Lej Minor sehen?
Also in die Gegend würd ich auch gleich nochmal hinwollen


----------



## MissesDee (16. September 2016)

Jip, den See kann man sehen & und auch hin fahren - " nochmal hin´wollen": JO


----------



## Mausoline (16. September 2016)

Prima, danke für die Infos und Fotos


----------



## 08LanE (20. September 2016)

Hier ein kleiner, neuer Trial-Input.. 
Vielleicht finden sich ja Mädels, die sich noch ein Trialrad zulegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (20. September 2016)

Navene-Trail am "Loch":








Insgesamt muss ich sagen, dass Hardtail mit 160 mm Federgabel auf den Trails rund um den Gardasee gut funktioniert. Jedenfalls hat das "einfahren" ohne Blessuren, sowohl beim Fahrer als auch beim Bike, geklappt. Habe die Fullys nicht vermisst. Am Skull hat ein Downhiller ungläubig festgestellt, dass ich da mit diesem Bike runter will. Ja. Allerdings stolperbiken, nicht ungebremst runterhacken. Der Typ war jedenfalls verdammt schnell. Trotz Beinprothese.


----------



## Schwimmer (20. September 2016)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Navene-Trail am "Loch":
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 530545
> 
> ...



Ohje, Du hast wieder alle Jungs ganz schwindelig gefahren ?


----------



## wildbiker (20. September 2016)

Technical Enduro Rennen


----------



## dre (21. September 2016)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> .... Der Typ war jedenfalls verdammt schnell. Trotz Beinprothese.



Ein Local, der kennt dort aber auch jeden Stein.


----------



## Votec Tox (21. September 2016)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Technical Enduro Rennen


Bist Du gefahren? Berichte bitte mal, das wäre nett.


----------



## wildbiker (21. September 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Bist Du gefahren? Berichte bitte mal, das wäre nett.


 
Ja bin gefahren. hat fast die ganze Zeit geschifft, alles matschig und rutschig, was das ganze noch mal schwieriger gemacht hat. Strecke, die aus 5 Stages bestand (2x Waldstage, 2x Trialpark-Stage, 1x Gewerbepark-Stage), war nich ganz einfach, hatte mega respekt davor. Die 27 Jungs in der Hobby und ProClass haben die 5 Stages super durchgezogen.

2 abgesteckte Waldstage mit einigen Hindernissen, wie Baumstämmen. zum Teil felsige sowie wurzelige steile Abfahrten. Dann Passagen wo man den Fuss nicht absetzen durfte, gab Strafpunkte. Die ganze Waldstage bei Regen. Am Ende der ersten Stage war noch nen Erdwespennest, in das einige Fahrer reingefahren sind und auch gestochen wurden, auch ich, hat mir fast das weitere Rennen gekostet, dank Sanis am Streckenrand gings nach ner Kühlung der Hand weiter (Lenker umgreifen unmöglich, da Hand angeschwollen)..

3+4 Stage im Trialpark, 3 Stage, Strecke wurde in Hobby+ProClass aufgeteilt, letztere mussten durch ein Steinfeld über ne Treppe und auch Pumptrackstück. Bei der Hobbyclass war eine Stufe bei (Kettenblattkiller , zum Springen zu kurz) sowie kleines aber gut fahrbares Steinfeld, sowie enggesteckte Strecke und Pumptrackstück bei. Auch hier durfte man den Fuss nicht absetzen, da es sonst Strafpunkte gab. 4.Stage, auf Grund des schlechten Wetters nur für die Proclass nach dem Start ein Steilstück (Betonblöcke) dabei, Hobbyclass startete unten nach dem  Steilstück, Stage mit Hinternissen und steilen Anstiegen (rutschig), ich natürlich weggerutscht und mitm Bike im Gestein verkeilt 
5. Stage, ging über eine kleine Holzrampe weiter über ein Auto drüber weiter über Holzbretter auf Autoreifen weiter Spitzkurve in der eine Holzpalette lag, Baumwurzel, weiter enggesteckte Strecke weiter über einen Holzstapel weiter über mit Holz belegte Betonringe weiter über Holzrampe, künstlich angelegte Äste, Treppe zur Laderampe hoch, Sprung nach unten ins Ziel - geschafft.

 Jedenfalls war die Stage im Gewerbepark und Trialpark technisch mit am schwierigsten und kräfteraubend. Am Ende der letzten Stage war die Kraft komplett weg, so dass ichs nicht mal geschafft hab von einer Laderampe runterzuspringen (mein gutes Ion16 zuerst von der Rampe runtergehaun und hinterher gehopst , Gelächter vom Publikum incl.  ). Fahrtechnisch sollte man da schon HR-Versetzen und Bunnyhop können und auch sonst fahrtechnisch gut dabei sein. Jedenfalls wars super spaßig..vlt. nä. Jahr wieder, ma gucken, wies zeitlich passt.  Zeiten, Ergebnisse... https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByXxQjkErfMLY01Lem1PS3cyc3M/view und weitere Eindrücke https://www.facebook.com/technicalendurorace.de/?pnref=story


----------



## Mausoline (21. September 2016)

KLasse


----------



## Votec Tox (21. September 2016)

Vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht 
klingt sehr technisch, fast schon triallastig.


----------



## wildbiker (21. September 2016)

Das wars auf alle Fälle... Außer des Wetters hat alles gepasst, vermiss die wirklich tolle Zeit.


----------



## Perlenkette (21. September 2016)

08LanE schrieb:


> Hier ein kleiner, neuer Trial-Input..
> Vielleicht finden sich ja Mädels, die sich noch ein Trialrad zulegen



Vielleicht finden sich ja Mädels, die sich noch ein Trialrad zulegen [/QUOTE]

Tolles Video! Das Ende ist sehr sympathisch. Hat mich auf jeden Fall motiviert; heute auf der Straße mal wieder (nur langweilige Basics)  zu üben; der Bericht von @wildbiker ist ebenfalls interessant.

Wir hatten übrigens auf einer Veranstaltung ein Meet&Greet mit Marco Hösel gewonnen, das nach seiner Trial - Show stattfand (sehr sympathisch!!!). Er hatte zum Ende auch ein paar Übungstipps und Anleitungen für uns.......  einfach nur mit dem Hinterrad rum; Vorderrad hoch und dann mit Kraft und Körperspannung auf die 2m hohe Kiste springen -  äh ja alles klar .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (21. September 2016)

Ja, er ist schon sehr symphatisch... schon echt krass was er so mitm Rad kann, fasziniert mich immer wieder. Bin demnächst mal wieder bei einem seiner Veranstaltungen dabei, seit 2012 i.d.R. 4-5x im Jahr.


----------



## stuk (2. Oktober 2016)

Finale Ligure : Kill Bill Trail mit dem Trek Lush SL 29er, wie steil, eng und verblockt es ist kommt leider nicht ganz rüber, nach den Fotos hatte ich aber echt Probleme diese Stelle zu fahren. Meine Frau hatte da mehr Spaß und ist flüssig durch:

rein ins 2-3s Vergnügen





bremsen,einlenken und reindrücken



und durch


----------



## RedWitch82 (2. Oktober 2016)

Nicht sooo spektakulär, aber immerhin mal wieder ein Bild von mir.


----------



## scylla (10. Oktober 2016)

Posen (nein, das ist nicht der Weg)


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Oktober 2016)

Wo treibt ihr euch denn schon wieder um?


----------



## scylla (10. Oktober 2016)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Wo treibt ihr euch denn schon wieder um?



aufm Sofa, beim Sichten von alten Fotos 

Das Foto oben ist aus der Schweiz, grob Richtung Gotthard.


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Oktober 2016)

Ah, und ich dachte schon, ihr seid irgendwo, wo es warm und trocken ist. Also abgesehen vom Sofa in der Wohnung.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. Oktober 2016)

tolles Bild in toller Kulisse !


----------



## Mausoline (10. Oktober 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> aufm Sofa, beim Sichten von alten Fotos
> 
> Das Foto oben ist aus der Schweiz, grob Richtung Gotthard.




alte Fotos  gibts auch nen Bericht oder sowas? Wo seid ihr rumgekurvt, Sustenpass oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. Oktober 2016)

Ne, war nicht der Rede wert, nur ein Wochenendausflug. Hoch Fulen und Eggberge.


----------



## wintergriller (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe angefangen einen Bericht über unsere Westalpentouren zu schreiben, ihr findet ihn im Reiseforum:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/westalpen-touren-im-bereich-queyras-und-ecrins.821617/

Sind natürlich auch ein paar Einsatzbilder von mir dabei :-D


----------



## scylla (11. Oktober 2016)

Das Steinplatten-Bild ist im FdT Pool gelandet. Vielleicht mag ja jemand Sternchen spenden: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2070452?in=potdPool


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Oktober 2016)

Wirklich ein geiles Bild  Wenn´s meines wär, würd ich es an die Wand hängen oder zumindest mal als Bildschirmschoner haben.


----------



## scylla (11. Oktober 2016)

Danke, Pfadi 

Noch ein paar...


----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2016)

Scheint ne nette Gegend zu sein dort. Wie seid ihr da drauf gekommen?

Aber halt Schweizteuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. Oktober 2016)

Empfehlung von Freunden. Die Berge sind echt super dort 
Radltechnisch aber nicht ganz pflegeleicht. Auf den oberen 1000 hm Wiesengelände mit Kalkstein-Riffen, da gibts alles von Flow bis Massaker, Ausgesetzt, oder Kraxelei durchs Karst. Weiter unten Richtung Tal werden vor allem die Westhänge dann sehr steil und die Wanderwege ziemlich krautig, weil sich das ganze Wandervolk scheinbar oberhalb der Baumgrenze rumtreibt und die letzten 1000hm Richtung Tal dann lieber mit den zahlreich vorhandenen Luftseilbahnen bewältigt.
Oben wars stellenweise für meinen Geschmack auch sehr überlaufen (August halt, dürfte außerhalb der Saison besser sein). Wobei ihr ja von eurer Dolo-Runde jetzt abgehärtet sein dürftet, was Menschenmassen auf Bergen angeht 

Für mehr als ein Wochenende würde ich mir die Schweiz rein preislich auch nicht antun wollen. Wir habens auch nur gemacht, weil wir ein privatvermietetes Gästezimmer mit Küchenmitbenutzung für 45€ die Nacht erwischt haben, das war ok aber halt ein ziemlicher Glücksgriff.


----------



## scylla (12. Oktober 2016)

Danke fürs Voten zum FdT, hat geklappt 

Edit: FdT Pool ist wieder eins meiner Schweiz-Bilder drin:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2070789?in=potdPool

Mögt ihr gleich nochmal?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Oktober 2016)

Wir waren ja heuer auch in der Schweiz im Juli. Sooo schlimm fand ich das gar nicht und wir waren sicher billiger als am Gardasee. Wir waren halt nur jeden 2. Tag essen und wenn man dort das Tagesgericht ist, ist´s auch nicht so teuer. Einkehren ist halt teuer. Ferienwohnung hat in etwas dasselbe gekostet wie die, die wir paarmal in Riva hatten, nur nicht ganz so chic, dafür besser ausgestattet. Was der Lift kostet, interessiert mich eh nicht. Den täglichen Hugo auf der Piazza muss man sich halt zu Gunsten eines Glas Weins auf der Terrasse verkneifen.


----------



## Mausoline (12. Oktober 2016)

Irgendwann werden mich die Berge dort trotzdem auch wieder locken, egal ob mit BIke, Ski oder zu Fuß


----------



## scylla (12. Oktober 2016)

Vom heimischen Mittelgebirge gibts auch noch ein paar Fundstücke auf der Speicherkarte


----------



## Aninaj (12. Oktober 2016)

Ooh.. die Stelle vom letzten Bild kenne ich. Hätte mir vor nem Jahr jemand gesagt ich würde sowas fahren, hätte ich dem nen Vogel gezeigt  Aber die Kurve danach hab ich nicht hinbekommen. Ist aber auch schon wieder nen halbes Jahr, müßte ich mal wieder hin


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2016)

Danke fürs zweite FdT in Folge 

and once again... FdT Pool

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2071109?in=potdPool

wer mag nochmal Sternchen geben?


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Oktober 2016)

Die Bilder sind auch einfach klasse , da macht das Sternschengeben richtig Spaß! 

Über 50 sieht das Leben aber ganz anders aus (Bilder von letzter Woche):
da schiebt man entweder:
(Seht Ihr auch die vielen schönen Trails!)






oder baut Steinmännle, da brauchte ich dringend eine Pause...:






oder man rollt komfortabel auf "dreckig viel" Federweg runter:
(Ich fahre auch ab und zu gern Hardtail, aber nach all diesen genialen Hardtailbildern muß mal wieder etwas Federweg her 
außerdem: je mehr Federweg, desto geringer das Können, man kompensiert das dann mit coolen Klamotten )






Viel Federweg bedeutet oft auch ein geringen Lenkeinschlag, will sagen soviel HR-Versetzer wie diese Saison mußte ich noch nie machen:






Irgendwie bin ich auf den Bildern immer ganz klein ,
dafür schön große Wurzeln und verblockt:






Und zum Schluß auf meinem Lieblingstrail ins Dischmatal:


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2016)

deine Bilder sind aber auch ziemlich fein 

PS: mit soviel Federweg wäre mir das HR-Versetzen viel zu mühsam, bis man da damit fertig ist, das Heck aus dem Sag zu heben, hätte man am Hardtail schon einen halben Meter weit umgeschwungen . Respekt, dass du dir das antust auf "Naturtrails"!


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Oktober 2016)

Hihi, der war gut! Drum brauche ich auch nach ein paar Spitzkehren eine Pause 
Aber ich muß zugeben, so ein moderner Touren-DHler (Achtung neue Radgattung ) hat ein wesentlich strafferes Fahrwerk als die alten DH-Sänften, wobei ich rahmenmäßig "total 2013" bin, sprich auf 26" unterwegs.
Neulich traf ich auf den Naturtrails um Davos drei wirklich gut fahrende Frauen (zw. 27 und 48 Jahren), sagte doch die Eine auf mein Rad deutend zu mir:
"Warum hast Du denn so kleine Räder?"
Ich hatte eher etwas wie "Geile Kiste! Wasn das für 'ne Gabel?" oder so erwartet und bevor ich meine entgleisten Gesichtszüge wieder unter Kontrolle bekam, sagte die Andere:
"Das sind 26" Laufräder, völlig out, Heute fährt man mit 27,5, da geht alles viel einfacher!" 
Wir fuhren aber trotzdem mit viel Spaß ein paar Trails zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2016)




----------



## wintergriller (14. Oktober 2016)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Ich habe angefangen einen Bericht über unsere Westalpentouren zu schreiben, ihr findet ihn im Reiseforum:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/westalpen-touren-im-bereich-queyras-und-ecrins.821617/
> 
> Sind natürlich auch ein paar Einsatzbilder von mir dabei :-D



Fertig! Der komplette Bericht ist seit heute früh online! Viel Spass beim lesen


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2016)

auch Westalpen:




mehr Bilder und ein wenig Text dazu gibts wie immer hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hard-tales-from-remote-places.732661/page-17#post-14116530
wird in den nächsten Tagen fortgesetzt.
Aber erwartet bitte keine so ausführlichen schönen Beschreibungen wie bei wintergriller, da kann und will ich nicht mithalten.


----------



## scylla (20. Oktober 2016)

Hinter der Kamera im Einsatz 
Einer meiner Lieblingstrails und eins meiner Lieblingsbilder vom Sommerurlaub. Würd mich freuen, wenn das FdT würde 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2073511?in=potdPool


----------



## Chrige (20. Oktober 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Empfehlung von Freunden. Die Berge sind echt super dort
> Radltechnisch aber nicht ganz pflegeleicht. Auf den oberen 1000 hm Wiesengelände mit Kalkstein-Riffen, da gibts alles von Flow bis Massaker, Ausgesetzt, oder Kraxelei durchs Karst. Weiter unten Richtung Tal werden vor allem die Westhänge dann sehr steil und die Wanderwege ziemlich krautig, weil sich das ganze Wandervolk scheinbar oberhalb der Baumgrenze rumtreibt und die letzten 1000hm Richtung Tal dann lieber mit den zahlreich vorhandenen Luftseilbahnen bewältigt.
> Oben wars stellenweise für meinen Geschmack auch sehr überlaufen (August halt, dürfte außerhalb der Saison besser sein). Wobei ihr ja von eurer Dolo-Runde jetzt abgehärtet sein dürftet, was Menschenmassen auf Bergen angeht
> 
> Für mehr als ein Wochenende würde ich mir die Schweiz rein preislich auch nicht antun wollen. Wir habens auch nur gemacht, weil wir ein privatvermietetes Gästezimmer mit Küchenmitbenutzung für 45€ die Nacht erwischt haben, das war ok aber halt ein ziemlicher Glücksgriff.



@scylla Schaut ja super aus. Hast du GPS-Daten von den Hoch Fulen (auch per PN). Die Trails bei den Eggbergen bin ich schon gefahren. Ist ja von mir auch nur 20-30 Minuten entfernt. Falls jemand also eine günstige Übernachtung mal braucht, nur melden. Ich habe ein Gästezimmer ;-)


----------



## scylla (20. Oktober 2016)

hast PN

Hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass das so nah bei dir dran ist


----------



## Aninaj (20. Oktober 2016)

Chrige schrieb:


> Falls jemand also eine günstige Übernachtung mal braucht, nur melden. Ich habe ein Gästezimmer ;-)



In letzter Zeit war ich selten in der Schweiz, aber sollte sich das wieder ändern melde ich mich


----------



## wildbiker (20. Oktober 2016)

paar bewegte Bilder von mir sind auch dabei


----------



## Aninaj (20. Oktober 2016)

Ein hüpfendes Nicolai mit einer winkenden Fahrerin 

Das waren aber schon recht viele Teilnehmer für ein TechnikTraining, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (20. Oktober 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit war ich selten in der Schweiz, aber sollte sich das wieder ändern melde ich mich



sag mir Bescheid, ich geh mit 


@scylla  schon wieder du  na dann sterne ich mal


----------



## scylla (21. Oktober 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @scylla  schon wieder du  na dann sterne ich mal



Danke 

ich schon wieder
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2073791?in=potdPool


----------



## Mausoline (21. Oktober 2016)

ist dein Sternenhimmel noch nicht groß genug


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Oktober 2016)

Das Sterne vergeben artet ja schon langsam in Stress aus!


----------



## scylla (21. Oktober 2016)

Hab ja eigentlich schon genug in letzter Zeit 
(aber auf der Festplatte lungern immer noch Urlaubsbilder von ca 2 Wochen rum, und grad ist so ekliges Shitwetter, dass man sich wenigstens beim Bilder sortieren ein bisschen Sommerlaune zurückholen muss )


----------



## Wayne68 (21. Oktober 2016)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Das Sterne vergeben artet ja schon langsam in Stress aus!



selber schuld....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wayne68 (21. Oktober 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Hab ja eigentlich schon genug in letzter Zeit
> (aber auf der Festplatte lungern immer noch Urlaubsbilder von ca 2 Wochen rum, und grad ist so ekliges Shitwetter, dass man sich wenigstens beim Bilder sortieren ein bisschen Sommerlaune zurückholen muss )



Formatiere doch einfach mal deine Festplatten und sonstige Speicher


----------



## delphi1507 (21. Oktober 2016)

Wayne68 schrieb:


> Formatiere doch einfach mal deine Festplatten und sonstige Speicher


Bitte nicht!


----------



## Wayne68 (21. Oktober 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht!



Oh,dann wäre ja das Bildmaterial hinüber.Geht natürlich gar nicht !

Also dann Scylla.....bitte zeig uns mehr von dir und deinem Fahrrad


----------



## scylla (21. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Wayne 
Läuft's gut auf dem Wayne-Train? Wann kommst du denn in Mount Whateverest an?


----------



## wildbiker (21. Oktober 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ein hüpfendes Nicolai mit einer winkenden Fahrerin
> 
> Das waren aber schon recht viele Teilnehmer für ein TechnikTraining, oder?


 
Ja, irgendwas über 20 Leute incl. 2 Mädels später nur noch eins, also ich ... aufgeteilt auf 2 teilw. 3 Trainer...


----------



## lucie (22. Oktober 2016)

Ich will den Sommer zurück!!!


----------



## xsusix (24. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Perlenkette (24. Oktober 2016)

Schönes Foto; das kommt sicher in den Fdt-Pool! Ist das am Montani?


----------



## xsusix (25. Oktober 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Schönes Foto; das kommt sicher in den Fdt-Pool! Ist das am Montani?


Ja und ja!  wer mag bitte sternchen für mich

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2075381


----------



## Perlenkette (25. Oktober 2016)

xsusix schrieb:


> Ja und ja!  also bitte sternchen für mich



Netter Trail;  Sternchen hatte ich gestern schon gegeben.

Ja, das habe ich gestern so unbedarft geschrieben; bin jetzt aber selbst überraschenderweise und zum ersten Mal dabei 

(Kleiner) Treppen-Drop in der herr(bst)lichen Pfalz





Also gerne auch Sternchen für mich!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2075441


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (25. Oktober 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit war ich selten in der Schweiz, aber sollte sich das wieder ändern melde ich mich


Ja unbedingt, denn da, wo du dich geschäftlich rumtreibst, kann ich dir sogar meine Hometrails zeigen...


----------



## scylla (26. Oktober 2016)

auch mal wieder:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2076010?in=potdPool


----------



## xsusix (26. Oktober 2016)

xsusix schrieb:


> Ja und ja!  wer mag bitte sternchen für mich
> 
> http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2075381



OT: Wie werden eigentlich die FdT Bilder ausgesucht? Kommt da jedes Foto das hier im Forum hochgeladen wird in Frage?


----------



## Perlenkette (26. Oktober 2016)

Es werden (Querformat-) Fotos, die am Vortag (8-8 Uhr) in private oder öffentliche Alben hochgeladen wurden, ausgewählt. 

Nach welchen Kriterien scheint ein Rätsel , wieviele ist verschieden.

Manchmal wird nachträglich noch mal aufgeräumt; das habe ich aber auch noch nicht ganz verstanden. @scylla kann bestimmt noch was ergänzen.


----------



## scylla (26. Oktober 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> das habe ich aber auch noch nicht ganz verstanden.



+1 

Eine Zeit lang dachte ich, zumindest ein verlässliches Prinzip zu erkennen: dass aus meinem Fotoalbum immer die Bilder im FdT Pool landen, die mir selber nicht so gefallen. Das ist in letzter Zeit anders geworden, also zumindest meistens. Seitdem bin ich vollkommen verwirrt


----------



## Perlenkette (26. Oktober 2016)

Mein Zitat "das habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden"


scylla schrieb:


> +1
> 
> Eine Zeit lang dachte ich, es ist Prinzip, dass aus meinem Fotoalbum immer die Bilder im FdT Pool landen, die mir selber nicht so gefallen. Das ist in letzter Zeit anders geworden, also zumindest meistens. Jetzt bin ich vollkommen verwirrt



Ich meinte damit; dass scheinbar machmal nach einiger Zeit nochmal aufgeräumt; also umentschieden wird.

Die Bilderauswahl ist natürlich Geschmacksache.


----------



## scylla (26. Oktober 2016)

Letztens ist ein gewähltes Foto des Tages, das schon auf der Startseite erschienen ist, einfach morgens noch schnell ausgetauscht worden gegen ein anderes Foto 
Das gewählte war halt ein Produktfoto, das wahrscheinlich "aus Versehen" im Pool gelandet ist und nicht so erwünscht war. Das ausgetauschte war dann ein Actionfoto.


----------



## xsusix (26. Oktober 2016)

Hm,okay Danke. also kann man das nicht vermeiden in den Pool zu kommen...


----------



## Aninaj (26. Oktober 2016)

xsusix schrieb:


> Hm,okay Danke. also kann man das nicht vermeiden in den Pool zu kommen...


Doch, alle Bilder im Hochformat einstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (26. Oktober 2016)

Bilder nicht ins Album tun sondern in den Anhang könnte auch "helfen". Ist doch aber eigentlich nicht schlimm?


----------



## Mausoline (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich glaub ein Foto in den Pool zu kriegen, kann man selber manipulieren.
Ich meine, dass die Fotos ausgewählt werden nach der Anzahl Sternchen, die sie am Tag des Hochladens schon erhalten haben.
Also, wenn du gleich deine Fans informierst Sternchen auszugeben, wenn du ein "schönes" Foto hochgeladen hast, dann wird das in den Pool aufgenommen....könnten wir mal testen


----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich glaub ein Foto in den Pool zu kriegen, kann man selber manipulieren.
> Ich meine, dass die Fotos ausgewählt werden nach der Anzahl Sternchen, die sie am Tag des Hochladens schon erhalten haben.
> Also, wenn du gleich deine Fans informierst Sternchen auszugeben, wenn du ein "schönes" Foto hochgeladen hast, dann wird das in den Pool aufgenommen....könnten wir mal testen



können wir ja mal mit einem deiner Fotos machen 

Gegenargument: heute ist eins meiner Bilder im Pool, das gestern quasi garkein Sternchen bekommen hat, weil ich's auch nur drüben im Cotic Forum veröffentlicht hab und da eh kaum jemand reinguckt. Keine Ahnung.... ich glaub es gibt einfach kein Prinzip, das man verstehen könnte.


----------



## Perlenkette (27. Oktober 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich glaub ein Foto in den Pool zu kriegen, kann man selber manipulieren.
> Ich meine, dass die Fotos ausgewählt werden nach der Anzahl Sternchen, die sie am Tag des Hochladens schon erhalten haben.
> Also, wenn du gleich deine Fans informierst Sternchen auszugeben, wenn du ein "schönes" Foto hochgeladen hast, dann wird das in den Pool aufgenommen....könnten wir mal testen




Das glaube ich nicht; meines hatte bei der Auswahl nur einen Stern und war beim Start 3.; das Bild danach hatte einen Stern aber wenig Klicks und und die anderen beiden noch keine Sterne. Es war auch kürzlich mal ein Bild im Pool ohne Klicks/ Sterne im Pool; wahrscheinlich ganz frisch hochgeladen.

Der Gedanke mit den Hochkant-Fotos kam mir auch schon; aber die werden Im Album auch blöd angezeigt. Ich hab leider viel mehr Hochkant-Fotos; jetzt vom Wochenende schon wieder.


scylla schrieb:


> Ist doch aber eigentlich nicht schlimm?


  Vielleicht gewöhnt man sich dran


----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2016)

Hochkant ist halt generell wenig bildschirmfreundlich. Unsere Bilder sind und bleiben eigentlich ausschließlich digital, deswegen hab ich mir hochkant Knipsen weitgehend abgewöhnt... man schaut's sich einfach nicht so gerne an hinterher, egal ob im IBC Fotoalbum oder einfach von der Festplatte oder als Desktophintergrund 

Wenn man partout was dagegen hat, dass ein Foto im Pool landet, kann man sicherlich auch einfach einen Admin kontaktieren und darum bitten, dass das Foto wieder rausgenommen wird. 
Wobei ich immer noch nicht verstehe, was so schlimm daran ist? Wenn man ein Foto im Internet veröffentlicht, ist es doch Teil des Spiels, dass andere Leute sich das dann auch angucken. Wenn ich nicht will, dass jemand ein Foto anschaut, bleibt es einfach auf meiner Festplatte unter Verschluss und fertig.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin mal so frech und poste im LO.
Zur Bilderauswahl stand irgendwo mal das die von der Redaktion ausgewählt werden, und ich denke das da nach persönlichem Geschmack vorausgewählt wird, und vorab erhaltene Sternchen zwad einen Anhaltspunkt geben was beliebt ist, aber die Entscheidung letztlich dem persönlichen Geschmack der Redaktion wieder spiegelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (27. Oktober 2016)

Heut morgen war auch wieder eins mit 0 Sternchen drin 
meine Theorie war also nicht richtig 

keine mathematische Formel erkennbar


----------



## Mausoline (27. Oktober 2016)

@scylla 
ganz schön steil und abgründig   wo ihr da so rumgefahren seid




scylla schrieb:


> können wir ja mal mit einem deiner Fotos machen
> .....



ich meld mich dann


----------



## lucie (27. Oktober 2016)

Ist mir scheiegal, wie Fotos in den FdT-Pool kommen. Man bekommt nix dafür (warum auch), kann sich nix dafür kaufen, besser geht es einem auch nicht und die Auswahlkriterien sind oft auch eher fragwürdig. Ist eher müßig, darüber nachzudenken, wie es funktioniert. Wenn's gefällt, gibt's mal ein Sternchen, ansonsten habe ich einfach Spaß beim Beäugen der oft wirklich schönen Fotos, die es nie in den Pool schaffen.

Daher poste ich Bilder einfach aus Jux und Tollerei:


----------



## Schwimmer (27. Oktober 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Ist mir scheiegal, wie Fotos in den FdT-Pool kommen. Man bekommt nix dafür (warum auch), kann sich nix dafür kaufen, besser geht es einem auch nicht und die Auswahlkriterien sind oft auch eher fragwürdig. Ist eher müßig, darüber nachzudenken, wie es funktioniert. Wenn's gefällt, gibt's mal ein Sternchen, ansonsten habe ich einfach Spaß beim Beäugen der oft wirklich schönen Fotos, die es nie in den Pool schaffen.
> 
> Daher poste ich Bilder einfach aus Jux und Tollerei:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 541174




Gaaanz ruhig, lucie ... 

Böse Zungen behaupten immer es sei der Förster mit seinen Kumpels auf den Harvestern, die den Wald so zurichten, dabei sind das die Fat-Bikes ...


----------



## Martina H. (27. Oktober 2016)

... mal angesehen davon, ob es schöne Bilder sind, oder nicht, tolle Stimmungsfotos, oder nicht, super Action, oder nicht, geile Fahrtechnik, oder nicht.....















... geht mir diese Sternchenbettelei einfach auf den Sack!!!!


----------



## Mausoline (27. Oktober 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> ....
> Daher poste ich Bilder einfach aus Jux und Tollerei:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 541174




Diese Spuren haben aber leider nix mit Jux und Tollerei zu tun  das sieht richtig bös aus oh wei


----------



## lucie (28. Oktober 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Diese Spuren haben aber leider nix mit Jux und Tollerei zu tun  das sieht richtig bös aus oh wei



Kann noch eins draufsetzen, finde es echt zum...


----------



## Perlenkette (28. Oktober 2016)

Wow, ist das im Wald oder auf einer Baustelle ?  Den Reifen -Contest hast Du leider verloren; aber die Farbe paßt.

Bei uns wurde diesen Sommer "sogar" ein Weg repariert und neu aufgeschüttet - leider mit diesem "Einsink-Kies" / Schotter. Die anderen sind so geblieben.


----------



## murmel04 (28. Oktober 2016)

Hab ich auch eins, mal schaun wann die loslegen.
Mir wird jetzt schon übel wenn ich daran denke


----------



## Votec Tox (29. Oktober 2016)

Ein Nutzwald eben und als "Ba-Wühler"  freue ich mich über jedes Arbeitsgerät im Wald, denn unsere illegalen Trails (2m Regel) wären in einem Naturschutzgebiet wohl undenkbar. Besonders originell  ist dann natürlich der Einsatz des "Stöckchenlegers" auf den Trails, wenn 100 m weiter solche Gerätschaften arbeiten... 
Aber ernsthaft ich bin echt froh, daß die Wälder in meiner Umgebung Nutzwälder sind und keine Schutzgebiete (die gibt es dann im Schwarzwald) und zum Glück holen sie die Bäume nicht mehr mit Pferden raus sondern mit Maschinen, denn bei Pferden gäbe es wieder Argumente gegen MtBs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (29. Oktober 2016)

Ein bißchen recht hast du schon, wenn ich sehe was geplant ist, welche Wege wir im Nationalpark überhaupt noch fahren dürfen


----------



## Schwimmer (29. Oktober 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Kann noch eins draufsetzen, finde es echt zum...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 541285




Zum Glück ist mir so ein Teil noch nie "begegnet"...   



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ein Nutzwald eben und als "Ba-Wühler"  freue ich mich über jedes Arbeitsgerät im Wald, denn unsere illegalen Trails (2m Regel) wären in einem Naturschutzgebiet wohl undenkbar. Besonders originell  ist dann natürlich der Einsatz des "Stöckchenlegers" auf den Trails, wenn 100 m weiter solche Gerätschaften arbeiten...
> Aber ernsthaft ich bin echt froh, daß die Wälder in meiner Umgebung Nutzwälder sind und keine Schutzgebiete (die gibt es dann im Schwarzwald) und zum Glück holen sie die Bäume nicht mehr mit Pferden raus sondern mit Maschinen, denn bei Pferden gäbe es wieder Argumente gegen MtBs



Unser Herr Förster ist so ein Held, nicht nur dass er Trails dekoriert, völlig sinnfrei und brandgefährlich, sondern auch auf den Hauptwegen lag schon mehrfach ein gefällter Baum ...
Die 2m-Regel wird bei uns hoffentlich 'mal fallen ...


----------



## Waldkatze (31. Oktober 2016)

Dank der Grundlagen und Erfahrungen die ich durch Zena von Bikensoul vermittelt bekommen habe, waren die Trails im Vinschgau ein echtes Erlebnis. Vieles war zwar eine Herausforderung - aber größtenteils machbar. Letztes Jahr wäre das fast alles zur "Rad-Wanderung" mutiert.


----------



## Mausoline (31. Oktober 2016)

Wenn du deine Bilder über deine Fotoseite einbettest, kann man dir auch ein Sternchen geben 





Übrigens  an alle
Wir haben noch einen Platz in unserem Winterpokalteam "Ladies Only - der wilde Süden" zu vergeben  Anmeldung ist noch bis zum 14.11. möglich.


----------



## sommerfrische (31. Oktober 2016)

@Waldkatze Tolle Bilder! Sieht aus, als ob du dich auf deinem Radel richtig wohlfühlst


----------



## Waldkatze (31. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Mausoline, danke für den Tip. Ich habe wahrscheinlich die Variante "Von hinten durch die Brust" gewählt. 1x mal hier und 1x im Fotoalbum hochgeladen. Ich wußte nicht, daß es auch anders geht. Nächstes Mal probiere ich es aus. Danke für meinen allerersten Stern.


----------



## Waldkatze (31. Oktober 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> @Waldkatze Tolle Bilder! Sieht aus, als ob du dich auf deinem Radel richtig wohlfühlst



Stimmt, dank dem 301 war vieles leichter. Das ist allerdings das "Tourenrad" von meinem Freund - er hatte es in weiser Voraussicht mitgenommen. Mein Lapierre kam nur auf einer Abfahrt vom St. Martin am ersten Tag zum Einsatz. 
Zwischen den Rädern liegen halt Welten. Sei es die Bereifung, der Dämpfer, oder ne Pike mit AWK - das alles hat zu viel mehr Flow geführt.


----------



## Aninaj (1. November 2016)

Hach ja  hab's mal wieder probiert, aber komm leider noch nicht in einem Zug durch. Aber so hab ich wenigstens noch was zu üben


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. November 2016)

schaut bissi eng aus 

so, hier mein erstes "Actionfoto" auf dem neuen Trek! 


 Tag 1 war sehr komisch, Tag schon besser und Tag 3:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (1. November 2016)

Jetzt kenn ich die Stelle auch 

Haltung schlecht  aber aufs 1. Mal geschafft 





es ging auch wesentlich entspannter 






schee wars


----------



## Martina H. (2. November 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Tag 1 war sehr komisch




...was war komisch?


----------



## sommerfrische (2. November 2016)

@Aninaj @Mausoline Schön bei euch! Wo ist das? 

Edit: Like-Button geht wieder. Bei den vielen tollen Fotos hier war das auch dringend nötig


----------



## Mausoline (2. November 2016)

Pfaahaaalz


----------



## sommerfrische (2. November 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Pfaahaaalz


Na klar [emoji4] Wo denn da?


----------



## Aninaj (2. November 2016)

Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. November 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...was war komisch?


einfach ungewohnt und bisschen fremd


----------



## Schwimmer (2. November 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> schaut bissi eng aus
> 
> so, hier mein erstes "Actionfoto" auf dem neuen Trek!
> Anhang anzeigen 542931 Tag 1 war sehr komisch, Tag schon besser und Tag 3:



Ich habe mir schon lange die Frage gestellt: Was waren eigentlich Deine Beweggründe Esel und Willi in den Ruhestand zu versetzen?
Aus zwei mach eins, kann's irgendwie ja nicht gewesen sein ...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. November 2016)

mit dem Liteville bin ich einfach nicht so richtig warm geworden... daher hab ich es verkauft, solang es noch einigermaßen "frisch" war.
Das Enduro hatte jetzt einfach 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel und war mir mit knapp 15 Kilo zu schwer. Und der Umstieg auf 27,5 hat mich auch gereizt.


----------



## Martina H. (2. November 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> mit dem Liteville bin ich einfach nicht so richtig warm geworden...




o O - Jehova,  Jehova - nur Spass 

Gibt es ja selten, dass jemand zugibt mit dem "heiligen Gral" nicht klarzukommen 

Also hat der Umstieg sich gelohnt, denn



Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Tag 3:




Glückwunsch 


Bei welchem Gewicht bist Du denn gelandet?


----------



## Schwimmer (2. November 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> mit dem Liteville bin ich einfach nicht so richtig warm geworden... daher hab ich es verkauft, solang es noch einigermaßen "frisch" war.
> Das Enduro hatte jetzt einfach 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel und war mir mit knapp 15 Kilo zu schwer. Und der Umstieg auf 27,5 hat mich auch gereizt.



Ok danke, jetzt verstehe ich es auch ...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. November 2016)

Martina H.: 13 Kilo und 50 Gramm 

Ach ich kenne da einige die das zugeben! Es ist ja kein schlechtes Bike, das 301. Irgendwie fand ich es etwas "störrisch"... ein Esel eben


----------



## Schwimmer (2. November 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Martina H.: 13 Kilo und 50 Gramm
> 
> Ach ich kenne da einige die das zugeben! Es ist ja kein schlechtes Bike, das 301. Irgendwie fand ich es etwas "störrisch"... ein Esel eben



Das ist schon irre leicht ...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. November 2016)

Ja, mein ganzer Stolz 
Meine Wette "unter 13" hab ich aber verloren 

mein Liteville hatte nur 12.5 kg!


----------



## Lenka K. (2. November 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> mein Liteville hatte nur 12.5 kg


Umstieg auf 27.5?


----------



## Thebike69 (2. November 2016)

Bin auch auf Trek umgestiegen und bin Happy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (2. November 2016)

Schnell noch ein Sternchen für @Aninaj 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## Aninaj (2. November 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Schnell noch ein Sternchen für @Aninaj
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool



Ach, war mir gar nicht bewußt... aber das ginge ja wenn dann eher an dich


----------



## Mausoline (3. November 2016)

Danke  aber das war ja klar Teamwork


----------



## mountymaus (20. November 2016)

Leider auch schon wieder etwas länger vorbei... Irgendwie sind die Alpen wie eine 2. Heimat geworden 

Wurzeln waren irgendwie noch nie meine Freunde...








Was nun??




Einmal Posen ... 





Ab Richtung Unterkunft


----------



## Votec Tox (28. Dezember 2016)

@scylla: Bist Du das auf dem "Foto der Woche" (La Palma)?


----------



## scylla (28. Dezember 2016)

Nö, wir weilen leider noch im Kalten


----------



## Votec Tox (29. Dezember 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Nö, wir weilen leider noch im Kalten


Die Fahrerin auf dem Bild konnte man auch kaum erkennen (zu klein und die Auflösung zu gering) aber ich dachte irgendwie sofort - Haltung und der techn. Trail - das muß Scylla sein


----------



## scylla (29. Dezember 2016)

aber doch nicht mit einem Fully


----------



## Votec Tox (30. Dezember 2016)

Sie hat Fully gesagt  
Oh neiiin  - wie konnte ich das nur übersehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (7. Januar 2017)

@scylla , aber auf den Fotos von aju - das bist Du, oder?


----------



## scylla (7. Januar 2017)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> @scylla , aber auf den Fotos von aju - das bist Du, oder?



die hier...http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/heute-mit-dem-cotic-unterwegs.563458/page-102#post-14280102
ja


----------



## Perlenkette (7. Januar 2017)

Ach siehste, ich hab´Dich auch so erkannt  (bei den neuen Fotos)


----------



## Votec Tox (5. April 2017)

Seit dem 7. Januar gab es keine Äktschndamen mehr? 
Nun aber:







Flowride 2017 am Samstag,
d.h. vom Weissfluhgipfel Davos bis nach Küblis runter, 12 km und 2000 Tiefenmeter auf Schnee (schwarze und rote Pisten).


----------



## Mausoline (5. April 2017)

Wow, das sieht aber noch gut aus


----------



## MissesDee (6. April 2017)

ja klar, waren wir zwischendurch auch unterwegs 
ich bleibe mit meinem Radel aber lieber auf den Wegen (und nehm' die Ski für die Piste  


 

 die "Trail-Madonna" vom Monte Croce - ich hoffe, sie mag Radfaher ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (9. April 2017)

War auch mal wieder bissel radln und hatte jemanden zum Kamera halten dabei. Leider nur die vom Smartfön, daher nicht so wirklich super Quali, aber besser als nix 



 

Wie gut, dass die Schoner mein Radl so schön schützen, nicht dass da noch Schrammen reinkommen


----------



## Mausoline (11. April 2017)

Handschuhe 

....juchuu endlich hats wieder einer gerichtet, dass es wieder funktioniert. Wirklich idiotisch alle paar Wochen geht nix  


und noch was vom Floweinsatz am Wochenende


----------



## Aninaj (11. April 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Handschuhe



 stimmt, die habe ich auch nicht an. Die haben wahrscheinlich die Flasche im Rucksack geschützt  Ich sollte auf Cappuccino Touren echt besser auf mich aufpassen


----------



## bmxxxgirl (12. April 2017)

Echt cool eure Fotos. Ich hab am Wochenende auch eine super Tour in den Dolomiten gemacht. Ich hab leider kein Foto aber habe die 3,5 Stunden Tour durch die Berge echt total genossen.


----------



## Lenka K. (12. April 2017)

Schöne Bilder @Mausoline! 

Aber ist es wirklich nötig, gleich die Moralkeule zu schwingen? Muss jede selber wissen, was sie tut ... und tut's auch meistens ...

Off-Topic aus.


----------



## lucie (12. April 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder @Mausoline!
> 
> Aber ist es wirklich nötig, gleich die Moralkeule zu schwingen? Muss jede selber wissen, was sie tut ... und tut's auch meistens ...
> 
> Off-Topic aus.



Hab keine Keule gesehen...


----------



## Mausoline (12. April 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Handschuhe ..........




Handschuhe  


alles gut @Lenka K.  die Smileys haben noch nicht so richtig funktioniert


----------



## Aninaj (12. April 2017)




----------



## Perlenkette (12. Mai 2017)

...ups irgendwie hatte ich hier im Urlaub den Faden verloren......

aber apropos Handschuhe......



Mausoline schrieb:


> Handschuhe



Deine Handschuhe sind ja mal witzig!!! Sind die so gekauft, getauscht oder verwechselt?


----------



## Mausoline (12. Mai 2017)

Gibts oder gabs von Nirwana ääähhh   Norrona in dieser Farbkombi oder orange/grün und haben eine super Passform


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (13. Mai 2017)

Cool! Ich habe das kürzlich mit Socken probiert; das sah aber komisch aus .


----------



## Rennschnegge (13. Mai 2017)

Mal viel Farbe


----------



## Sabsi (14. Mai 2017)

hey mädels, ich hab auch mal 2 bildchen die ich euch gerne zeigen möchte☺


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (14. Mai 2017)

Neulich, bei meinem ersten Bikemarathon


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Mai 2017)

Marathon in Sundern-Hagen?


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (15. Mai 2017)

@Echinopsis Genau der wars  War echt eine tolle Erfahrung.
Ansonsten isses ja so, das von mir nie Fotos auf dem Bike gemacht werden. Und wenn, dann nur grottenschlechte
Oder ich muss mit Selbstauslöser experimentieren, aber da hab ich auch nicht jedes Mal Bock drauf.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. Mai 2017)

Ich war am Wochenende auch mal im Einsatz und hab diesmal alle meine "Lieblingsstellen" geschafft:


----------



## lucie (21. Mai 2017)

Mit der grünen Minna in der grünen Hölle..


----------



## Aninaj (21. Mai 2017)

Hehe, bei der Bildauswahl könnte frau meinen, du fährst nicht durch den Wald, sondern hoppelst wie ein Hase  Immer eine handbreit Luft unterm Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (21. Mai 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hehe, bei der Bildauswahl könnte frau meinen, du fährst nicht durch den Wald, sondern hoppelst wie ein Hase  Immer eine handbreit Luft unterm Reifen



...damit könntest Du recht haben...


----------



## Martina H. (22. Mai 2017)

@lucie springt, hoppeln tu ich


----------



## Perlenkette (30. Mai 2017)

Lady-mit-Bike-Einsatz an Himmelfahrt


----------



## zweiheimischer (18. Juli 2017)

und weil patrizia schon wieder weg ist (trail scouten in den ligurischen alpen... ich hätt seinerzeit doch was anders inskribieren sollen ), darf ich - quasi auf ermächtigung - ein paar impressionen vom mädelscross letzte woche auch hier einstellen.

tag 1, ohne kaffe geht mal nix. drei radln, weil die ersten 2 tage gabs noch geleitschutz, der  für "trailungemach" in sachen routenwahl gesorgt hat .




frei nach moser und hörbiger: "wie nehmen man denn den?" 




aber a bisserl was geht immer!




tag 2, nur mehr zwei törl und auch nur mehr mädels. hund und mann schleichen sich in die arbeit.








was flowig beginnt,




wird meist irgendwann steiler,




und steiler... und aus. zum fahren halt aus.




aber: the flow must go on:




kaum im tal, musste die tierrettung, also patzi einspringen. die sich sonnende kreuzotter musste von der bevorstehenden urlauberreiselawine gerettet werden.




zischel! - huch, die will aber nicht gerettet werden! 




der tag endete mit straßentransfer und gondoliern auf eine selbstversorgeralm.

tag 3 cruisen im almenland.








und in lärchenhainen,




sowie einer anschließenden laaaangen auffahrt zu einer hütte.




das gipfelkreuz is auch nit des kleinere...




tag 4, von der gipfelhütte zum - ähem - zur tourgenossenschaft passenden berg. hihi, der war bös.








im untern teil der abfahrt ein spannendes rennen:




wieder wurde nach einer gondelauffahrt nobel in der höhe genächtigt.

tag 5, owi, auffi, owi und heim.
owi.








auffi,




owi,








und hopp!


----------



## scylla (18. Juli 2017)

wie schön, dass dich auch mal hierher verlaufen hast, max (bzw. patzi)


----------



## Mausoline (18. Juli 2017)

Find ich auch 
aber ich find nicht raus wo die Mädels auffi und owi sind   Allgäu, Karwendel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (19. Juli 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Find ich auch
> aber ich find nicht raus wo die Mädels auffi und owi sind   Allgäu, Karwendel ...



eh kein geheimnis, ein auftakt eher auf der bikebergsteigerischen seite, wobei aufgrund der "falschen" (trail-, aber eben nicht rundentechnisch) richtung der erste tag durchaus als massakrös bezeichnet werden kann, der zweite als anspruchsvoll und dann wurde es leichter.

rund um lienz, genauer: oberdrauburg - hochstadelhaus - dreitörlweg - laserzscharte - karlsbader hütte (1), weiter zochenpass - lesachtal - obertilliach - connyalm (2), weiter golzentipp - drautal/abfaltersbach - hochsteinhaus (3), abstecher böses weibl - lienz - zettersfeld (4), abfahrt debant - ederplan - nikolsdorf - odb (5).

tag 1 ca 2500hm rauf (1100 fahrbar, rest tragen), knapp 800 runter (100 hm davon unfahrbar, rest nicht wenig oberer s3, aber auch genug s1-2)
tag 2 ca 800 hm rauf (erster uphill tragen, zweiter strasse) auffahrt zur conny mit gondel. abfahrt zochenpass s2, stellen s3, aber unangenehme, laut patzi unfahrbare querung, aber wenig hm verlust.
tag 3 - 5 unkompliziert. zettersfeld nicht sooo der reisser, weil etwas verliftelt. auffahrt ederplan (tag 5) tlw sehr steil.

mein vorschlag, tag 3 über die laufstrecke des dolomitenmannes (kühbödentörl - hallebachtal) ins drautal zu kommen, wurde nach tag 1 verworfen


----------



## Mausoline (19. Juli 2017)

Ganz unbekanntes Gebiet.
Danke für Infos  sowas sollen dann doch die jungen Mädels machen.



zweiheimischer schrieb:


> ...
> rund um lienz, genauer: oberdrauburg - hochstadelhaus - dreitörlweg - laserzscharte - karlsbader hütte (1), weiter zochenpass - lesachtal - obertilliach - connyalm (2), weiter golzentipp - drautal/abfaltersbach - hochsteinhaus (3), abstecher böses weibl - lienz - zettersfeld (4), abfahrt debant - ederplan - nikolsdorf - odb (5)....



zum bösen Weibl fiel mir Mädelegabel ein, ein wenig daneben


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Juli 2017)

Gestern in Davos:

Poserbild 






Gleich mal eine Erholungspause vom Big Bike Wuchten 






Und auf dem Suchbild stolper ich einen alten Wandertrail runter - ja, da ist einer -
und bis ich den komplett fahren kann, muß ich noch ein paar Mal hin zum Üben...






Auch das gehört dazu... da plumpst doch die Kette aus der KeFü


----------



## scylla (24. Juli 2017)

Ich find's ja immer wieder faszinierend, dass du das schwere Federwegsmonster über die Wanderwege scheuchst


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Juli 2017)

Wenn ich jetzt noch schreibe, daß ich am Freitag und Samstag damit jeweils knapp 1100 Hm selbst bergauf gekurbelt bin, hälst Du mich vermutlich für total bekloppt  
Das Hochfahren klappt erstaunlich gut, zum Einen liegt es natürlich am gemütlichen Tempo, zum Anderen, daß es ein Rahmen in Größe S ist, darauf sitzt man mit ausgezogener Sattelstütze nicht so über dem Hinterrad wie bei M oder L, damit geht das mal garnicht.
Natürlich hilft die 1x11 mit 32 auf 42 auch, das Wichtigste aber sind die passenden Bikefreunde, mit einer sportlichen Gruppe bergauf ginge es natürlich auch nicht - die Armen müßten ständig auf mich warten 
Ich hatte aber noch nie ein Rad, das mir (!) soviel Spaß gemacht hat, schließlich stehen das Hardtail und das Enduro in der Garage und verstauben...


----------



## scylla (24. Juli 2017)

Ich hatte selber mal ein Demo (Größe S), du kannst mir nix vormachen von wegen "ist halb so schlimm" 
Mein Mann war mal das blaue Wunder des ganzen Bikeparks, weil er das Teil "nur" 100 Höhenmeter hochgetreten hat... selbst das hätte ich nicht freiwillig gemacht. Schon allein was man da an Energie in der Federung versenkt  Von der Mühsal, das Monster auf "Naturtrails" um irgendwelche Ecken zu wuchten mal ganz zu schweigen. Tiefsten Respekt. Ja, doch, du bist total bekloppt 
Aber gut, ich werde ja auch immer für bescheuert erklärt, weil mir Fully-Strecken nur mit dem Hardtail Spaß machen. Man muss wohl manchmal einfach eine ganz spezielle Meise haben, Hauptsache es macht Spaß


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Juli 2017)

Wir haben doch alle irgendeine Meise, oder?

Mein Kardie meinte beim letzten Termin, ich hätte einen an der Waffel (so wie alle, die mit dem Bike im Gelände auf Gefällestrecken von mehr als 20% unterwegs sind). Wenn der wüsste, dass 20% Gefälle vielen hier nur ein müdes Lächeln abringt. Habe besser nichts dazu gesagt. Meine Kollegen meinten übrigens, für die Diagnose "einen an der Waffel" hätte ich nicht zum Doc gemusst, die hätten sie auch stellen können. Ja, Hauptsache macht Spass. Und bitte wartet auf mich, wenn ich im September auf die Idee kommen sollte, auch mal die Wildsau irgendwo hochzukurbeln.


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Juli 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> ...Ja, doch, du bist *total bekloppt*
> Aber gut, ich werde ja auch immer für bescheuert erklärt, weil mir Fully-Strecken nur mit dem Hardtail Spaß machen... Hauptsache es macht Spaß


Hihi, Du aber auch   
Komm Du mal in mein Alter, dann möchtest Du diese Hardtailstrecken auch nur noch mit dem Downhiller fahren  
Und "Frauen über 50 dürfen wieder auf Bäume klettern" (Astrid Lindgren)


----------



## Mausoline (24. Juli 2017)

wollt ich auch schon schreiben 

@scylla 
in deinem Alter bin auch noch alles mit dem HT gefahren  hatte ja auch nix anderes oder war das noch das mit der Starrgabel


----------



## Deleted168745 (7. August 2017)

Mädelsausflug an der Plose...immerwieder schön ... im schönsten Land der Welt, dem Land der tausend Berge ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maidle (5. September 2017)

So das wär mal was von mir, auf meinem neuen Altitude in Winterberg


----------



## scylla (15. September 2017)

Bilder und ein bisschen Text zum Thema Pyrenäen -> hier entlang


----------



## Perlenkette (16. September 2017)

Tolle Fotos @scylla , überhaupt der ganze Thread ist spitze! Das meiste sieht für mich einfach unfassbar und unfahrbar aus. Ich habe mich schon gewundert, dass Du keine Fotos mehr hier postest. 

(Ich bin kürzlich ein Cotic BFe gefahren  - naja sagen wir - gerollt, leider eine Größe zu klein (mir wurde gesagt es steht mir nicht ). Eins in meiner Größe teste ich lieber nicht; ich bin momentan zu anfällig .)


----------



## scylla (16. September 2017)

Danke für die Blumen 
Ich mach schon länger alle Fotos von den längeren bzw. weiteren Ausflügen da drüben rein. Sind ja doch öfter mal auch Typen auf den Fotos  und man muss ja nicht das ganze Forum doppelt und dreifach zuspammen. Falls ich tatsächlich noch nie einen Link hier rein getan habe... jetzt ist es ja passiert.

Ich finde ja schon, dass du so ein BFe mal ganz ausführlich testen solltest  Jetzt gibt es ja ein neues Modell mit einer sehr spannenden überarbeiteten Geo... mir zuckt es schon wieder in den Fingern, bin wohl auch anfällig


----------



## Schwimmer (16. September 2017)

Mädels, das ist doch wieder sehr gelungen :

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2196474?in=potdPool


----------



## MissesDee (25. September 2017)

Toll, freue mich über die vielen tollen Beiträge hier 
war lange nicht mehr hier - aber dafür ab und zu auch mal mit dem Radel unterwegs
z.B. in Davos-schön-ist, hat mir sehr gefallen:


----------



## sommerfrische (28. September 2017)

Herbst in der Jachenau - zwei Specis sind unterwegs.


















Zwei Mädels mit ähnlichem Geschmack 






... die (*nicht zu große) Wurzeln mögen...






... und solche eindrucksvollen Wege.












Schön war's


----------



## Mausoline (28. September 2017)

Da gings aber ganz schön runter


----------



## Perlenkette (10. Oktober 2017)

Unterwegs zu einem sonnigen Herbstausflug mit viel Wetterglück  

Wir müssen noch etwas warten und vertreiben uns die Zeit beim Schmalspur-Üben 













(ich bin natürlich beim ersten Versuch falsch abgebogen )


Meine Freundin hat ihr Farbkonzept optimal auf die Farben des Waldes abgestimmt





..... auf der anderen Seite des Berges herrschte schon Spätherbststimmung.....





Die kräftige, tiefe Nachmittagssonne hat für Verwirrungen auf dem Trail gesorgt, aber schöne Schatten geworfen





(es sind zwei verschiedene Fahrer )










Die Pilze hatte schon jemand umgenietet;  da habe ich sie mir kurz fürs Foto geliehen









Feierabend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. Oktober 2017)

Coole Fotos mit den Schatten!


----------



## maidle (10. Oktober 2017)

@Perlenkette woher sind denn die Pinguin Socken?


----------



## Perlenkette (11. Oktober 2017)

@WarriorPrincess  Danke 
@maidle das sind Hockey Socken, daher auch etwas plüschig, gekauft im niederländischen Sportmarkt


----------



## IndianaWalross (11. Oktober 2017)

Geile Socken! Hab gesehen sowas gibt es auch mit Einhörnern *duck und renn*


----------



## Perlenkette (11. Oktober 2017)

Eigentlich wollte ich Quietscheenten; die waren aber in meiner Größe ausverkauft, daher hab ich die Pinguine genommen. Bei kräftigen Waden werden die aber etwas dicker .


----------



## dre (11. Oktober 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Geile Socken! Hab gesehen sowas gibt es auch mit Einhörnern *duck und renn*



wo gibt es die mit Einhörnern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (11. Oktober 2017)

dre schrieb:


> wo gibt es die mit Einhörnern?



Hier

Und Quietscheenten hier


----------



## dre (11. Oktober 2017)

suuuuper danke. Da wird sich jemand freuen.


----------



## scylla (12. Oktober 2017)

Auch was Herbstliches von einem Kurztrip Richtung Comer See. Leider haben wir das schöne Wetter verpasst und durften statt dessen in der Hochnebelsuppe rumirren. Schöne Trails hat's da trotzdem.


----------



## sommerfrische (12. Oktober 2017)

Cool


----------



## Martina H. (12. Oktober 2017)

... zum Thema Socken.


----------



## sommerfrische (12. Oktober 2017)

Mit @Maschu unterwegs: Biken mit Zugspitzblick 










Was für ein Wetter, was für ein Panorama - zwei Specis im Glück.





Und dann Trails, Trails, Trails  Was frau hochtritt und schiebt und wuchtet, darf frau auch wieder runterfahren 










 
So darf der Herbst gern weitergehen 

Edit: noch ein Bild vom Traumherbst eingefügt.


----------



## Mausoline (12. Oktober 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... zum Thema Socken.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 652988



Bist du in die Werbung eingestiegen


----------



## Martina H. (13. Oktober 2017)

neee, aber passen  gut, gell?


----------



## Mausoline (13. Oktober 2017)

Perfekt


----------



## IndianaWalross (15. Oktober 2017)

Heute mal den einzig anständigen Herbsttag zu ner Runde Gravel & Co. genutzt um die neuen G-One Allround Evo (noch mit Schlauch) auf Herz und Nieren zu testen...
Ich sach et mal so: nach 7km hatte mein Schatzi auf seinem Racing Ralph (Performance) nen Flintstein drin = Plattfuß, konnte Gott sei dank sofort lokalisiert und eliminiert werden. Der G-One hat sich tapfer gehalten, gibt ein sicheres Gefühl auf Gravel, harten ausgewaschenen Wegen und Waldautobahnen, sogar auf Grasnarben ging es noch halbwegs. Nur bei Matsch, da wird er bockig *glitsch*
Auf Asphalt ist er übrigens auch ganz gern unterwegs, unauffällig und mit relativ wenig Widerstand, und leise! Der Racing Ralph von meinem Schatzi war dagegen ein lärmendes Ungetüm 

Die A7 wird und wird übrigens bei uns nicht fertig - Mit Rad wird man aber gern durchgewunken, die Polen sind da nicht so krüsch bei uns, dafür sind die auch am Sonntag fleißig  Zeit für ein Foto mit meinem "Minion"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (18. Oktober 2017)

Hab mich getraut...


----------



## dre (18. Oktober 2017)

Super


----------



## Mausoline (18. Oktober 2017)

Wird auch Zeit


----------



## Blossom7207 (31. Oktober 2017)

Das Stumpi und ich waren dieses Jahr in Schottland unterwegs.  Zusammen mit meinem Freund haben wir die 7stanes abgeklappert.  
Für dir meisten von euch werden das da oben keine besonders großen Steine sein.  
Für mich aber waren sie ne Herausforderung, die ich endlich gemeistert habe. 
Steine sind nach Schottland also fast Freunde.


----------



## Mausoline (31. Oktober 2017)

Und wie haben dir die Trails der 7stanes sonst gefallen bzw. wie ist die Schwierigkeit, war das für dich o.k. oder insgesamt viel zu schwer.


----------



## Blossom7207 (31. Oktober 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Und wie haben dir die Trails der 7stanes sonst gefallen bzw. wie ist die Schwierigkeit, war das für dich o.k. oder insgesamt viel zu schwer.


Auf keinen Fall zu schwer.  Wir sind komplett die roten Routen gefahren und bis auf einen Park (Dalbeattie, da war mir die rote Linie zu verblockt, könnte aber auch an meinem Reifen vorne gelegen haben) bin ich damit überall gut bis sehr gut zurecht gekommen. 
Schwarz war für mich noch zu schwer.  
Generell sind die Parks sehr gut angelegt,  so dass wirklich jeder da Spaß habe kann.  Die Beschilderungen sind sehr gut,  die Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten gut ausgewiesen und regelmäßig da.  
Und die Kuchen an den Trailcentern wirklich alle gut.  
Generell kann ich die 7stanes wirklich nur empfehlen. 
Die Touren sind aber nicht tagfüllend.  Aber zur Not kann man nach ner roten ja noch ne blaue oder grüne Runde fahren.


----------



## bikebecker (10. Dezember 2017)

Hallo
Saumagentour in der Pfalz.












Danke @Bettina fürs mitnehmen. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. Dezember 2017)

Wir waren gestern und heute auch unterwegs:
bergauf durch den Wald



durch das Schneegestöber


 


 
Und irgendwann brauchte mein Bike ne Pause und ist einfach umgefallen


----------



## Perlenkette (10. Dezember 2017)

Tolle Bilder! Bist Du mit Skihelm gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. Dezember 2017)

Jepp. Bei dem Schneegestöber sammelt sich sonst in den Schlitzen so viel und die Helmmütze ist dann so nass. Gestern ohne Schneefall hat mir der normale Helm gereicht.
Und seit diesem Winter fahren wir auch nur in Bikeshorts über der Skiwäsche. Reicht auch vollkommen aus und die Platzangst Smiley war sonst von innen immer so feucht an den Beinen - Problem gelöst....


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Dezember 2017)

Schöne Bilder und Heute wars echt klasse:


----------



## IndianaWalross (12. Dezember 2017)

Und hier ist es nur Schneematschig graupelig schaurig nass und bitterkalt


----------



## lucie (26. Dezember 2017)

Die paar Sonnenminuten genutzt...


----------



## scylla (8. Februar 2018)

Wir haben das (hoffentlich) Ende der mehrmonatigen Regenzeit gestern mit einer schönen Wochenteiler-Tour auf den Mosel-"Radwegen" gefeiert


----------



## maidle (25. Februar 2018)

Wir waren heut morgen bei -6 Grad um kurz nach 8 unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (25. Februar 2018)

Schöne Bilder und die Fox-Hose ist prima, gell 






Bilder von letzter Woche auf Pischa, Davos






Skifahren war ebenso großartig aber mit dem Bike wars richtig klasse:
Fatlessbiken im Schnee


----------



## levellers (6. März 2018)

Hallo an alle,

das Rad ist zwar nicht im Einsatz (auf dem Bild)  aber hätte gern mal Eure Meinung zur Farbkombination gewusst.
In kürze kommen noch Hope Laufräder drann aber leider in schwarz

LG


----------



## Deleted 454842 (6. März 2018)

Das Blau und Lila ist eine äußerst coole Mischung.  Die Griffe in diesem Blau und es ist perfekt. 
Wünsch mir ja ich hätte mir pinke oder wenigstens lila Pedale gekauft statt gelb, aber die nächsten dann.


----------



## levellers (6. März 2018)

neee die griffe sind,habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen, in blau jetzt von Race face


----------



## Deleted 454842 (6. März 2018)




----------



## xsusix (8. März 2018)

Dann will ich auch mal... Von heute


----------



## Votec Tox (19. März 2018)

Nachdem am Freitag am Bodensee schon die Motorräder und Cabrios unterwegs waren,
kam Gestern der Winter zurück  und das Biken im Schnee war so herrlich,
sodaß ich das Bild hier auch posten "muß" 






Soviel Schnee Mitte/Ende März am Bodensee


----------



## Mausoline (2. April 2018)

Winterpokal vorbei       Frühling da


----------



## Votec Tox (3. April 2018)

Schönes Bild 

Nun der Kontrast 
Bilder vom Samstag früh auf dem Weissfluhgipfel in Davos,
um 6.30 Uhr ging es mit der Bahn auf den Gipfel, dann 12 km und 2000 Tiefenmeter auf der schwarzen und roten Piste bergab 

Ausblick vom Gipfel:





Mein Kumpel hatte sein Fatbike dabei während ich auf kleinen Schmalspurreifen unterwegs war.


Und nach der Pistenpräparation hat es nachts noch tüchtig geschneit, ging aber gut zu fahren.






Sieht winterlich aus, weniger nach 31. März!


----------



## Mausoline (3. April 2018)

Mit dir wär ich auch ne Runde mit gefahren   auf Skiern  herrlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (21. Mai 2018)

Den Thread mal wieder nach vorn geholt,
Gestern auf der Schwäbischen Alb nach stärkeren Regenfällen (während es zu Hause am Bodensee trocken war...):

Hochstrampeln bzw. auch mal schieben und dann erst einmal ein Pause, schließlich ist man ja nicht mehr die Jüngste 





Rutschig, schmierig, spannend:





Selbst die Steine waren glatt:





Die "grüne Hölle" von Bad Urach 





Da fehlen nur noch die Trolle...


----------



## Schwimmer (21. Mai 2018)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Den Thread mal wieder nach vorn geholt,
> Gestern auf der Schwäbischen Alb nach stärkeren Regenfällen (während es zu Hause am Bodensee trocken war...):
> 
> Hochstrampeln bzw. auch mal schieben und dann erst einmal ein Pause, schließlich ist man ja nicht mehr die Jüngste
> ...



So, im Schwobaländle ...
Ist das vielleicht bei Bad Urach?


----------



## Votec Tox (21. Mai 2018)

Genau


----------



## Schwimmer (21. Mai 2018)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Genau



So isch's recht


----------



## Schwimmer (21. Mai 2018)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Genau



Hast auch etwas gegessen oder hasch a Veschper mitg'nommen ...


----------



## Votec Tox (21. Mai 2018)

Leider nicht Essen gewesen, nach der Frage vermute ich mal, daß Du dort ein Restaurant, eine Hütte oder ähnliches betreibst?


----------



## Schwimmer (21. Mai 2018)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Leider nicht Essen gewesen, nach der Frage vermute ich mal, daß Du dort ein Restaurant, eine Hütte oder ähnliches betreibst?



Nein nein, aber die schwäbische Küche bietet ja einige sehr leckere Gerichte und da die Gelegenheit günstig war, dachte ich Du hättest vielleicht die Gelgenheit genutzt ...


----------



## Fasani (1. Juni 2018)

Mädels! Ich bin total geflasht von den Bildern.  

Und euren Socken!


----------



## scylla (6. Juni 2018)

Nachdem die Hälfte der verlängerten Wochenenden sowieso ins Wasser gefallen ist, konnten wir wenigstens Pfingsten und Fronleichnam nutzen um in den Vogesen zumindest nur jeden zweiten Tag zu duschen während zu Hause der Garten vertrocknet ist. Verrücktes Wetter dieses Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (10. Juni 2018)

Mal ein etwas anderer Einsatz und eigentlich auch gar nicht mit meinem Bike (eher mein Leihbike):

Pumptrack - der Einfache - da hatte ich richtig Spaß 













Geschicklichkeit









Hüpfen



 
Zum nachmachen müßt ihr hierhin: Stride


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. Juni 2018)

Wo kann man sowas?


----------



## Aninaj (10. Juni 2018)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Wo kann man sowas?



Hab's mal oben eingefügt


----------



## Schwimmer (11. Juni 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Mal ein etwas anderer Einsatz und eigentlich auch gar nicht mit meinem Bike (eher mein Leihbike):
> 
> Pumptrack - der Einfache - *da hatte ich richtig Spaß  *...



Jaja, das sieht man auch ...


----------



## sommerfrische (12. Juni 2018)

Die zwei Specis waren wieder unterwegs....





...  Traumkulisse 


Wer das Runterfahren liebt, der schiebt 





Lohn der Mühen: der Holy Trail ... (*einer der HTs 

























So schön war´s


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Juni 2018)

Die trockene Witterung gut ausgenutzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. Juni 2018)

Das schaut echt schön aus. Wär interssant zu wissen, wo das ist... Ist das der Chiemsee im Hintergrund?


----------



## sommerfrische (13. Juni 2018)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ist das der Chiemsee im Hintergrund?


 Mehr gern per PN, aber vielleicht kannst du es dir eh zusammenreimen.


----------



## mäxx__ (13. Juni 2018)

@sommerfrische 

schöne Bilder und toller trail!!
Aber: In deinem vorletzten Bild bremst du mit Mittelfinger - probiere doch einfach mal NUR mit dem Zeigefinger zu bremsen.
Das setzt natürlich voraus, daß die Bremshebel soweit nach innen geschoben werden, daß du ganz leicht den "Knick" am Ende des Bremshebels mit dem Zeigefinger erreichst.

Denn somit hast du 3 Finger am Lenker (gerade wichtig bei ruppigen Abfahrten) und bist viel sicherer unterwegs.


----------



## scylla (13. Juni 2018)

Sie hat doch 3 Finger am Lenker  Nur halt nicht wie die Zeigefinger-Bremser als dritten Finger am Lenker den Mittelfinger, sondern eben den Zeigefinger als dritten Finger am Lenker.
Sieht schon ungewohnt aus mit Mittelfinger statt Zeigefinger zu bremsen. Aber warum eigentlich nicht? Irgendein Profi macht das glaub auch. Komm aber gerade nicht drauf wer das war.


----------



## sommerfrische (13. Juni 2018)

Ja, ich bin eine Mittelfinger-Bremserin   Das wusste ich schon. @mäxx hat auch völlig recht: Um mit dem Zeigefinger bremsen zu können, müsste ich die Bremse nach innen versetzen. Aber eigentlich passt es mir so, deshalb habe ich das bisher nicht gemacht. Vielleicht beim nächsten Rad? Oder wenn das Terrain noch rumpeliger wird?  Jedenfalls danke für den Hinweis, finde ich gut, wenn die "Gemeinde" hier so genau hinguckt


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Juni 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Sieht schon ungewohnt aus mit Mittelfinger


Warum??? Ich bremse auch mit dem Mittelfinger. Vielleicht ist es ein Relikt aus der Cantizeit, da war frau bei steilen Abfahrten froh, dass sie mit ZWEI (mal zwei) Fingern bremsen konnte .


----------



## scylla (13. Juni 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Warum???



Na weil's auf Frontal-Fotos ausschaut wie Stinkefinger zeigen 
Spaß beiseite, es machen halt nur sehr wenige so. Selten = ungewohnt. Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass es deswegen schlecht wäre.


----------



## scratch_a (13. Juni 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Sie hat doch 3 Finger am Lenker  Nur halt nicht wie die Zeigefinger-Bremser als dritten Finger am Lenker den Mittelfinger, sondern eben den Zeigefinger als dritten Finger am Lenker.
> Sieht schon ungewohnt aus mit Mittelfinger statt Zeigefinger zu bremsen. Aber warum eigentlich nicht? Irgendein Profi macht das glaub auch. Komm aber gerade nicht drauf wer das war.



Es spricht solange nichts dagegen, solange der Zeigefinger auch noch zwischen Griff und Bremshebel passt. Funktioniert also nicht bei jeder Bremse/Finger gleich gut.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. Juni 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Sie hat doch 3 Finger am Lenker  Nur halt nicht wie die Zeigefinger-Bremser als dritten Finger am Lenker den Mittelfinger, sondern eben den Zeigefinger als dritten Finger am Lenker.
> Sieht schon ungewohnt aus mit Mittelfinger statt Zeigefinger zu bremsen. Aber warum eigentlich nicht? Irgendein Profi macht das glaub auch. Komm aber gerade nicht drauf wer das war.


Ich bin zwar nicht der Profi, aber ich hab auch den Mittelfinger als Bremsfinger. Der ist länger und für mich gefühlt stärker. Zudem gibt es mir noch mehr "Stabilität"/"Sicherheit" bei der Lenkerhaltung.  Wird nur unangenehm, wenn die Bremse lange nicht mehr entlüftet wurde und schon sehr weich wird und sich der Hebel sehr weit zum Lenker ziehen lässt, sodass der Zeigefinger fast "eingequetscht" wird - aber zwingt dann zum Warten der Bremse...
Vermutlich nur Gewohnheitssache...


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Juni 2018)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> hab auch den Mittelfinger als Bremsfinger


Interessant. Ich werfe die These in den Raum, dass der Bremsmittelfinger mit dem Zwergwuchs direkt korreliert .

Aber wir schweifen ab ... trotzdem bemerkenswert, worauf Leute beim betrachten der Bikebilder achten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (13. Juni 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> die These.., dass der Bremsmittelfinger mit dem Zwergwuchs direkt korreliert .


----------



## Skwal (13. Juni 2018)

Vielleicht als kleiner Denkanstoss, der Zeigefinger lässt sich strecken, ohne den Griff der anderen Finger zu beeinflussen!


----------



## Skwal (13. Juni 2018)

Legt eure Hand flach auf den Tisch. Nun klappt ihr den Mittelfinger nach unten. Eure anderen Finger berühren noch immer den Tisch. Nun hebt ihr den Daumen, den Zeigefinger und den kleinen Finger an. Einfach. Jetzt versucht mal den Ringfinger hochzuheben. Das sollte ziemlich schwierig sein. Ich kann das nicht beurteilen, denn ich hebe ihn ja ganz leicht an. Aber generell soll das wohl nicht gehen.



Das liegt daran, dass Ring- und Mittelfinger miteinander verbunden sind. Denn sie teilen sich eine Sehne. Alle anderen können sich unabhängig voneinander bewegen, da sie ihre eigenen Sehnen haben. Diese beiden nicht. Bleibt der Mittelfinger also auf dem Tisch, bleibt es auch der Ringfinger. Er erscheint dann regelrecht gelähmt. Warum sie sich eine Sehne teilen, hat evolutionäre Gründe. Wir brauchen den Ringfinger fast nie alleine. Meist kommt er im Zusammenspiel mit den anderen zum Einsatz, beispielsweise beim Greifen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. Juni 2018)

Skwal schrieb:


> Vielleicht als kleiner Denkanstoss, der Zeigefinger lässt sich strecken, ohne den Griff der anderen Finger zu beeinflussen!





Skwal schrieb:


> Legt eure Hand flach auf den Tisch. Nun klappt ihr den Mittelfinger nach unten. Eure anderen Finger berühren noch immer den Tisch. Nun hebt ihr den Daumen, den Zeigefinger und den kleinen Finger an. Einfach. Jetzt versucht mal den Ringfinger hochzuheben. Das sollte ziemlich schwierig sein. Ich kann das nicht beurteilen, denn ich hebe ihn ja ganz leicht an. Aber generell soll das wohl nicht gehen.
> 
> Das liegt daran, dass Ring- und Mittelfinger miteinander verbunden sind. Denn sie teilen sich eine Sehne. Alle anderen können sich unabhängig voneinander bewegen, da sie ihre eigenen Sehnen haben. Diese beiden nicht. Bleibt der Mittelfinger also auf dem Tisch, bleibt es auch der Ringfinger. Er erscheint dann regelrecht gelähmt. Warum sie sich eine Sehne teilen, hat evolutionäre Gründe. Wir brauchen den Ringfinger fast nie alleine. Meist kommt er im Zusammenspiel mit den anderen zum Einsatz, beispielsweise beim Greifen.



Warum willst du uns hier beweisen, dass das Bremsen auch mit dem Zeigefinger geht - das hat niemand in Frage gestellt.  Die Ladies, die hier schrieben, dass sie auch zu den "Mittelfingerbremsern" gehören, fahren schon lange und auf gutem Niveau - alle keine Anfängerinnen. Für alle hat sich aus diversen Gründen der Mittelfinger als Bremsfinger etabliert und gut bewährt.
Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum jetzt jemand kommen will und alle zum Zeigefingerbremsen bekehren will. Es ist ja nicht so, dass durch diese andere Bremstechnik Trails zerstört werden oder Gefahren für andere geschaffen werden. Ich kann solche Belehrungen verstehen, wenn sie gerechtfertigt sind, wenn z.B. einer fest dabei bleibt, er bremse immer und überall absolut nur mit der Hinterradbremse, weil alles andere nicht geht.
So finde ich die Beiträge nur besserwisserisch und unnötig.
Und nur um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: Die anderen Ladies und ich wollten durch unsere "Ich bin auch Mittelfingerbremserin"-Beiträge niemanden bekehren, sondern haben einfach nur belustigt festgestellt, dass wir nicht alleine sind mit unserer besonderen Art und haben allenfalls versucht, uns zu erklären.


Edit: Mein Mann (kein Mittelfingerbremser) hat mir grad erklärt, er versteht den Beitrag nicht als belehrend. Vielleicht empfinde ich ihn nur so, weil ich das Gefühl habe, jetzt erst recht in die Situation gedrängt worden zu sein, mich erklären zu müssen. (Das musste ich grad hier zuhause auch, wo ich durch Demonstration einige Argumente entkräften und meinen Standpunkt erklären konnte...) Sorry also, wenn da meine Antwort etwas schärfer klingt.


----------



## sommerfrische (13. Juni 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Zwergwuchs


 scheint offenbar zu abnormen physischen Fähigkeiten in den Extremitäten zu führen  Ich musste den Tischplattentest von @Swal natürlich gleich ausprobieren und habe null Probleme, Mittel- oder Ringfinger einzeln zu bewegen 

Praktischer/ergonomischer ist es wohl schon, mit dem Zeigefinger zu bremsen. Aber an Lenkas Zwergwuchs-Theorie ist vermutlich was dran: Für kleine Frauen sind die Standardeinstellungen am Bike meist zu groß, zu weit, zu breit. Da kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass man sich - bevor man sich der Zusammenhänge bewusst ist, zu Anfängerzeiten - das Mittelfingerbremsen angewöhnt. Hatte erst kürzlich mit einem "Profi" über mein Mittelfingerbremsen gesprochen: Er meinte eben auch, dass mit meiner Lenkermontage (es ist immer noch mein erstes Bike - seufz, schmacht  ) das Mittelfingerbremsen die effektivste Bremslösung darstellt.


----------



## Promontorium (13. Juni 2018)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Für kleine Frauen sind die Standardeinstellungen am Bike meist zu groß, zu weit, zu breit. Da kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass man sich - bevor man sich der Zusammenhänge bewusst ist, zu Anfängerzeiten - das Mittelfingerbremsen angewöhnt.



Kleine Hände + ggf. keine (oder zumindest ausreichende) Verstellmöglichkeit der Griffweite Richtung Lenker = Stinkefingerbremser(-in)


----------



## sommerfrische (13. Juni 2018)

Nachdem ich das Wort "Stinkefingerbremser" doch recht hässlich finde, füge ich mal ein Blümchenbild ein, um uns wieder auf andere Gedanken zu bringen. Eine "Lady im Einsatz" ist da zwar nicht zu sehen - aber sie war's, vor dem Orchideen-Fotografieren


----------



## Promontorium (13. Juni 2018)

Bös' war das nicht gemeint, sondern einfach nur eine Feststellung. Dann natürlich "Mittelfingerbremser(-in)" !!!


----------



## scylla (13. Juni 2018)

Skwal schrieb:


> Legt eure Hand flach auf den Tisch. Nun klappt ihr den Mittelfinger nach unten. Eure anderen Finger berühren noch immer den Tisch. Nun hebt ihr den Daumen, den Zeigefinger und den kleinen Finger an. Einfach. Jetzt versucht mal den Ringfinger hochzuheben. Das sollte ziemlich schwierig sein. Ich kann das nicht beurteilen, denn ich hebe ihn ja ganz leicht an. Aber generell soll das wohl nicht gehen.
> 
> 
> 
> Das liegt daran, dass Ring- und Mittelfinger miteinander verbunden sind. Denn sie teilen sich eine Sehne. Alle anderen können sich unabhängig voneinander bewegen, da sie ihre eigenen Sehnen haben. Diese beiden nicht. Bleibt der Mittelfinger also auf dem Tisch, bleibt es auch der Ringfinger. Er erscheint dann regelrecht gelähmt. Warum sie sich eine Sehne teilen, hat evolutionäre Gründe. Wir brauchen den Ringfinger fast nie alleine. Meist kommt er im Zusammenspiel mit den anderen zum Einsatz, beispielsweise beim Greifen.




Ich hab das gerade auch mal ausprobiert. Kann es nicht nachvollziehen. Mein Mittelfinger hebt sich eigenständig von der Tischplatte ab genau wie mein Ringfinger. Wie sollte man denn auch sonst Klavier spielen können?
Was bei mir nicht geht ist den Ringfinger "eigenständig" zu krümmen... da krümmt sich irgendwie wie von alleine der kleine Finger mit.
Aber jetzt driften wir wirklich zu sehr in die Anatomielehrstunde ab  Ich glaube wir können feststellen, dass doch einige Leute mit dem Mittelfinger bremsen, und das anscheinend ganz gut geht. Wäre doch langweilig, wenn alle alles gleich machen würden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (13. Juni 2018)

Der Test den ich kenne geht so:
Hand flach auf den Tisch, alle Finger nach vorne und dann den Mittelfinger zurück unter die Hand schieben.


----------



## Skwal (13. Juni 2018)

Hey sorry, bremst wie ihr wollt!
Ich hatte mich nur an die Begründung für das EinFingerbremsen beim Fahrtechnikkurs erinnert, und wollte diese Hinweise weiter verbreiten.
Anatomisch hat mir das eingeleuchtet.
Kilavierspieler müssen übrigens genau das üben, die Finger unabhängig zu bewegen.
Wenn die Mittelfinger Bremser hier, dies auch gemacht haben, und jetzt virtuos einen festen Griff haben, und gleichzeitig fein dosiert bremsen, prima!
Eine Karriere als Pianistin scheint nicht weit entfernt!

Und tschüss


----------



## mäxx__ (13. Juni 2018)

Guten Abend die Ladies und Entschuldigung, wenn ich mich nochmals melde.

Ich habe selber auch lang Zeit mit 2 Fingern (Zeigefinger + Mittelfinger) gebremst, in der irrigen Annahme, der Bremse mehr Bremskraft entlocken zu können.

Ein guter MTB-Freund, der eigentliche aus dem Motorrad-/Endurosport kommt, wunderte sich immer, wenn er mich bremsen sah, denn er hatte gelernt, mit dem Zeigefinger zu bremsen, da er damit a) besser dosieren kann und b) die verbleibenden 3 Finger den Lenker besser als "einheit" umfassen und somit kontrollieren können.

Was hat er gemacht?
Er verschob meine Bremshebel soweit in Richtung Lenkermitte, daß ich ohne Problme den Bremshebel mit dem Zeigefinger fiehen konnte.
er hat mit dann noch gezeigt, daß man an den Bremshebeln die Hebelweite (Abstand  Bremshebel zum Lenker) über eine Madenschraube oder bei den neueren modeller (shimano) über eine Rändelschraube einstellen kann.

Wir sind dann eine Tour gefahren und ich war ernüchtert und vor allem überzeugt!

Mittlerweile habe ich meine Frau + meine 2 Jungs überzeugt, mit dem Zeigefinger zu bremsen.

Mein persönliches Fazit zu diesem Thema:

Es ist definitiv ermüdungsfreier, komfortabler und vor allem sicherer so zu bremsen, wenn es länger und ruppig zur Sache geht (z.B Saalbach etc.)
Schläge von unten werden gnadenlos an die Hände weitergegeben und wenn man dann mit a) nur 2 Fingern oder b) mit Zeigefinger und dem Ring- und kleinen Finger den Lenker halten soll, macht eine solch technische und meist schnellere Abfahrt bestimmt keinen Spaß-

Dies ist meine persönliche Erfahrung!!!

Aber vielleicht probiert die ein oder andere mal diese Art zu bremsen aus; wäre echt gespannt auf ein Feedback


----------



## lucie (14. Juni 2018)

Lustige Diskussion, ist ja mal wieder richtig was los im LO. 

Ich habe auch lange Zeit mit dem Mittelfinger gebremst und bin irgendwann für MICH zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass es nicht immer von Vorteil ist. Habe mich umgewöhnt, der Ringfinger bleibt am Lenker kleben, der Zeigefinger dirigiert.

Also ich kann das Szenario, dass @Skwal geschildert hat leider bestätigen. Mein Ringfinger bleibt hartnäckig auf der Tischplatte kleben.
Nix mit einer Pianistenkarriere - habe aber in meinem Alter auch keinen Bock mehr, mich diesbezüglich zu malträtieren.

Meine Erfahrung: kleine Finger/Hände benötigen eine entsprechend kurze Hebelweite, um in bestimmten Situationen die Bremsgriffe sicher und gut definiert erreichen zu können, damit sich die peripheren Fingerglieder, erst einmal egal mit welchem Finger man bremst, gut in der endständigen Griffbiegung der Hebel quasi einhaken können.

Wenn jetzt die verbauten Bremsen keinen zu festen Druckpunkt haben und man muss mal richtig in die Bremse reinlangen, kann es schon fett Aua machen, wenn man StF-Bremser ist. 
Was dann passiert: man kann eben die Bremse nicht ziehen, bis sie ihre volle Bremsleistung erzeugt, weil ja der Finger zwischen Hebel und Lenker genau dieses verhindert. Nur weil man in brenzligen Situationen zum Stehen kommen muss, wird man sich nicht freiwillig die Finger einklemmen und natürlich reflexartig die Hebel wieder leicht lösen.

Ende vom Lied: man kann nicht die volle Leistung der Bremse nutzen und es könnte durchaus zu einer gefählichen Situation kommen. Da halte ich es mit @scratch_a .

Auf ruppigen Passagen und da, wo ich bremstechnisch richtig gut zupacken muss, stelle ich mir die Hebelweite meist noch kürzer ein, als auf Touren, da wäre jeder Finger zwischen Bremshebel und Lenker einfach fehl am Platz.

Schlussendlich muss jeder selbst wissen, wie er bremst und sein System finden. Solange alles gut geht, ist ja alles gut...


----------



## Promontorium (14. Juni 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> kleine Finger/Hände benötigen eine entsprechend kurze Hebelweite, um in bestimmten Situationen die Bremsgriffe sicher und gut definiert erreichen zu können, damit sich die peripheren Fingerglieder, erst einmal egal mit welchem Finger man bremst, gut in der endständigen Griffbiegung der Hebel quasi einhaken können.



Mensch, hier wird ja auch literarisch Tolles geboten!


----------



## zweiheimischer (14. Juni 2018)

Skwal schrieb:


> Legt eure Hand flach auf den Tisch. Nun klappt ihr den Mittelfinger nach unten. Eure anderen Finger berühren noch immer den Tisch. Nun hebt ihr den Daumen, den Zeigefinger und den kleinen Finger an. Einfach. Jetzt versucht mal den Ringfinger hochzuheben. Das sollte ziemlich schwierig sein. Ich kann das nicht beurteilen, denn ich hebe ihn ja ganz leicht an. Aber generell soll das wohl nicht gehen.
> 
> 
> 
> Das liegt daran, dass Ring- und Mittelfinger miteinander verbunden sind. Denn sie teilen sich eine Sehne. Alle anderen können sich unabhängig voneinander bewegen, da sie ihre eigenen Sehnen haben. Diese beiden nicht. Bleibt der Mittelfinger also auf dem Tisch, bleibt es auch der Ringfinger. Er erscheint dann regelrecht gelähmt. Warum sie sich eine Sehne teilen, hat evolutionäre Gründe. Wir brauchen den Ringfinger fast nie alleine. Meist kommt er im Zusammenspiel mit den anderen zum Einsatz, beispielsweise beim Greifen.



mensch, der test ist lebensgefährlich:







oder das bremsen mit dem mittelfinger?
oder eine typische wickelabnützung/wickelermüdungsbruch bei frischgebackenen vätern?
oder mit dem vorderrad im letzten schneefeld eintauchen, übern lenker gehen und den einzig(st)en stein bestinkefingern?

hmmmmm.

und damit wir nicht ins OT abgleiten, frau rollt schon wieder, starker monat nach dem freudentag:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (14. Juni 2018)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Mensch, hier wird ja auch literarisch Tolles geboten!



Jepp, habe mir seeeehr viel Mühe gegeben.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. Juni 2018)

@mäxx__  und @Skwal : Da ihr beide das "Einfingerbremsen" erwähnt - vielleicht liegt da das Missverständnis: Wir bremsen nur mit einem Finger, halt mit dem Mittelfinger....
Und lustigerweise hab ich früher tatsächlich Klavier gespielt, vielleicht ist das deshalb nicht so schwer für mich.

Um beim Thema zu bleiben, ein paar Fotos von mir in Aktion (beim Mittelfingerbremsen )


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Juni 2018)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> ein paar Fotos von mir in Aktion


Gehört eigentlich als Kommentar zum Gnu , sprich was frau so alles links, bzw. rechts liegen lassen kann .


----------



## M_on_Centurion (14. Juni 2018)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Und lustigerweise hab ich früher tatsächlich Klavier gespielt, vielleicht ist das deshalb nicht so schwer für mich.


Da könnte was dran sein, ich kann auch beide Ringfinger leicht anheben, links weiter als rechts. Bin allerdings Gitarristin, keine Pianistin.


----------



## RedWitch82 (14. Juni 2018)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Da könnte was dran sein, ich kann auch beide Ringfinger leicht anheben, links weiter als rechts. Bin allerdings Gitarristin, keine Pianistin.



Mh, also meine Ringfinger gehen auch, ich spiel' Schlagzeug, also eher nicht so filigran wie Klavier...
Denke aber auch es ist relativ bums wie man bremst, solange es für einen selbst funktioniert. Hatte letztes Jahr mal mit der Hebelweite gespielt und festgestellt, dass mir irgendwann die Handgelenke weh tun, wenn der Hebel zu dicht am Lenker ist.

Und wenn wir jetzt noch ne Sängerin finden, gründen wir ne Band!


----------



## Aninaj (14. Juni 2018)

RedWitch82 schrieb:


> Und wenn wir jetzt noch ne Sängerin finden, gründen wir ne Band!



Na dann können wir ja mal nen Termin für die erste Probe suchen


----------



## Schwimmer (15. Juni 2018)

RedWitch82 schrieb:


> Mh, also meine Ringfinger gehen auch, ich spiel' Schlagzeug, also eher nicht so filigran wie Klavier...
> Denke aber auch es ist relativ bums wie man bremst, solange es für einen selbst funktioniert. Hatte letztes Jahr mal mit der Hebelweite gespielt und festgestellt, dass mir irgendwann die Handgelenke weh tun, wenn der Hebel zu dicht am Lenker ist.
> 
> *Und wenn wir jetzt noch ne Sängerin finden, gründen wir ne Band!*



... und die heißt dann: The Fingers ...    
... und das Debut-Album: Keep your fingers on the handlebar


----------



## Martina H. (17. Juni 2018)

....mein Lieblingsfotoobjekt


----------



## Silvermoon (19. Juni 2018)

@Martina H. : Ist das im Harz oben auf der Wolfswarte?


----------



## Martina H. (19. Juni 2018)

ja, richtig erkannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (19. Juni 2018)

......wusst ich's doch, dass mir die Steinformationen und die Aussicht so bekannt vorkommen 
Wir waren im Sommer 2016 und 2017 je ne Woche im dem sehr Mountainbike freundlichen Hotel Untermühle in Clausthal-Zellerfeld und hatten mit dem Hotelbesitzer damals eine superschöne Tour u.a. auf die Wolfswarte hoch gemacht. 
Sehr schöne Gegend


----------



## scylla (19. Juni 2018)

Ach, da war ich doch letztens auch. Butterstieg... kannte ich vorher noch gar nicht, macht richtig Laune


----------



## Martina H. (20. Juni 2018)

jaja, Harzer Stiege


----------



## Votec Tox (21. Juni 2018)

Klasse Photo vom Harz 

Gestern gings in die Lenzerheide 

Erst die World Cup -Strecke runter:







Und später noch auf Trails:


----------



## sommerfrische (4. Juli 2018)

Ein tolles Wochenende in großartiger Landschaft. Diesmal waren wir mal nicht ganz vor der Haustür unterwegs 

Nachdem der erste Tag aus viel Kurbeln, zwar vor schöner Kulisse, aber mit wenig Trails bestand, fang ich gleich mit dem zweiten Tag an - und dem Blick auf unseree spektakulär gelegene Schlafstätte.



 

Schieben oder Tragen war dann Geschmacksache. Aber es lohnte sich 



 

Fahrbar 




Das eine Speci ist schon oben 




... das andere auch 








Abfahrt 





 



Schön war´s


----------



## maidle (28. Juli 2018)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder aus unserem Trip nach Serfaus Fiss Ladis vor 2 Wochen. 
Wirklich toll dort, kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Mausoline (28. Juli 2018)

Welche Strecken waren das denn auf den Bildern?


@sommerfrische - wo seid ihr unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## sommerfrische (28. Juli 2018)

[QUOTE="Mausoline, post: 15402072, member: 70387"@sommerfrische - wo seid ihr unterwegs gewesen?[/QUOTE]
Hi,

das war in der Nähe von Innsbruck. Details gern als PN.

Grüße
Martina


----------



## maidle (28. Juli 2018)

@Mausoline strada del sole ( oder so irgendwie? ) und der frommestrail ( endurotrail) vom schönjochl runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (28. Juli 2018)

Hab auch noch ein paar Bilderchen auf dem Rad 

Ab durch die Geröllwüste




Bissle über'n Schotter 



Ein paar Absätze dürfen auch nicht fehlen




ab und an gab's auch nen bissle flow



nicht zu vergessen die Kehren



 immer schön drehen 

 

Auch wenn's Wetter sicher eher bedeckt gehalten hat, war's geil


----------



## Schwimmer (28. Juli 2018)

maidle schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Bilder aus unserem Trip nach Serfaus Fiss Ladis vor 2 Wochen.
> Wirklich toll dort, kann ich nur empfehlen
> Anhang anzeigen 757162 Anhang anzeigen 757163 Anhang anzeigen 757164 Anhang anzeigen 757165 Anhang anzeigen 757161



1+2 wären doch morgen 'was für das FdT ...


----------



## Votec Tox (29. Juli 2018)

@Aninaj : Davos


----------



## Aninaj (29. Juli 2018)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> @Aninaj : Davos


 Immer diese Kenner(innen)  wenn ich das mal früher gewusst hätte, als ich noch am Bodensee gewohnt habe  Hach ja.


----------



## Martina H. (17. August 2018)

... ausnahmsweise mal ich


----------



## Votec Tox (17. August 2018)

Da spiegelt sich das Rad in einer Pfütze! Moment - was war das noch, eine Pfütze?
Bei uns staubt es wie beim MotoCross...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (18. August 2018)

... joa, die Pfütze...

Ich glaube, das war der erste Urlaub, in dem ich mich über Regen gefreut habe


----------



## lucie (23. August 2018)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Da spiegelt sich das Rad in einer Pfütze! Moment - was war das noch, eine Pfütze?
> Bei uns staubt es wie beim MotoCross...



Das ist doch keine Pfütze - das ist eine Luftspiegelung.


----------



## Fasani (24. August 2018)

Pfützen? Was war das nochmal? 

So. Platz ist in der kleinsten Hütte (3er Twingo) 
Also scheitert eine eventuelle Teilnahme am ladys-only-Treffen in 2019 schon 
mal nicht am Transport


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. August 2018)




----------



## laspirit2014 (25. August 2018)

Kurz vorm LO-Treffen auf den letzten Drücker  dann auch mal ein Bild von zu Hause aus der Eifel...


und aus Andorra/Bikepark Vallnord Einsteigercamp...




@maidle Auf dem Rückweg aus dem Urlaub haben wir einen Stopp in Serfaus gemacht...Super dort!!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. August 2018)

Von mir auch ein paar schöne Urlaubsbilder aus Davos:



Am dritten Tag dann meine absolute Highlight-Tour mit Flow-Grinsen die ganze Zeit...


 

...sogar in Kehren ...




......


 
... das Bild, das @scratch_a so toll findet, weil (O-Ton): "... da sieht man die tollen Trails und die schöne Landschaft und dich findet man auch, wenn man dich sucht." 




... ok, tragen musste auch mal sein...


 
Anderer Tag - andere Tour - lieber mit Kinnbügel (und weiter untn dann geschoben - wie können Wurzeln nur so chaotisch verlaufen??)




letzter Tag, letzter entspannter Trail (achja, das bin wirklich ich, auch wenn die Klamotten rot sind )


 
Verdammt schön war's - wir fahren wieder hin (und essen Capuns).


----------



## Martina H. (25. August 2018)

... Dein Gesicht auf dem letzten Foto...



...unbezahlbar... 


Schöne Bilder - Ihr hattet bestimmt Spass


----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. August 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... Dein Gesicht auf dem letzten Foto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab keine Ahnung, was Andy da fotografiert hat - ich hatte eigentlich Spaß


----------



## Martina H. (25. August 2018)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, *wen* Andy da fotografiert hat - ich hatte eigentlich Spaß


----------



## Martina H. (25. August 2018)

...also MEINE Vorbereitung auf''s LO sieht so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_on_Centurion (26. August 2018)

laspirit2014 schrieb:


> und aus Andorra/Bikepark Vallnord *Einsteigercamp*...


 Oder täuscht das Bild?


----------



## laspirit2014 (26. August 2018)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Oder täuscht das Bild?


Neee...Fullface und die richtige Perspektive...Dann sieht's gut aus


----------



## Votec Tox (26. August 2018)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, was Andy da fotografiert hat - ich hatte eigentlich Spaß


Sehr schön! Und ich weiß genau wo das ist


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. August 2018)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Und ich weiß genau wo das ist


Ich schätze mal, das ist einer von den Wanderwegen die wirklich noch echt naturbelassen sind. Auch wenn die anderen immer noch sehr natürlich geblieben sind.
An einem anderen Tag sind wir auch den unteren Teil der Murmelbahn am Gotschna gefahren - der ist ja gar nicht natürlich und das war dann nur ne nette Alternative zu Schotterweg/Asphalt als Zubringer zur Talstation.


----------



## sommerfrische (27. August 2018)

Die zwei Specis in der Schweiz   Im Wallis hatten wir schon länger ein paar Traumziele im Auge, für die allerdings das Wetter stimmen musste - wir wollten hoch hinaus. In diesem Sommer hat das gepasst. Während es in den Tälern unerträglich heiß war, waren die Temperaturen im hochalpinen Gelände perfekt. 

Die ersten beiden Tage waren wir am Aletschgletscher, dem größten Gletscher in den Alpen. Schon die Landschaft bei der Anfahrt war wunderschön. Aber der Anblick, wenn die gigantische Eisfläche plötzlich auftaucht, war überwältigend.






In der Höhe wird das Rad gleich nochmal paar Kilo schwerer als in den heimischen Bergen  Trotzdem hatten wir stundenlang nur noch das breiteste Grinsen im Gesicht.






Eine - ziemlich große - Seilschaft auf dem Gletscher sieht wie eine Raupe aus. Und lässt die Dimensionen des Eises hoffentlich ahnen.






Der Trail führt am Gletscher entlang und stetig bergauf, was bisschen Kraft kostet. Der Weiterweg war plötzlich wegen eines Felssturzes gesperrt, was wir schon vermutet/befürchtet hatten, was sich vorher aber nicht endgültig klären ließ. Wir hätten nochmal einige hundert hm tragen müssen für eine Rundtour, haben uns dann aber entschieden, den Trail einfach nochmal zu fahren, diesmal bergab  






Und in diese Richtung machte der Trail nochmal doppelt so viel Spaß 







Am nächsten Tag haben wir den Gletscher gleich nochmal besucht, faul hinauf mit der Bahn (aus dem für den ersten Tag geplanten Biwak "oben" wurde nichts, weil sich ein Gewitter ankündigte, nachts sahen wir  tatsächlich ein Feuerwerk über den Gipfeln). Die Tour fing ziemlich verblockt an (die BAS=Bike-Berg-Absteig-Passagen haben wir nicht dokumentiert  wurde aber schnell recht flowig, landschaftlich großartig (mir gehen beim Schreiben gerade die Superlative aus . 





















Nachdem wir wieder lange der Gletscherzunge gefolgt sind, ging es schließlich im Sinkflug aus höchsten Höhen hinunter ins Tal.
Und so ein typischer flowiger Wallis-Weg durch die Wiesen und Wälder ist eben auch was Tolles.


----------



## sommerfrische (28. August 2018)

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool

Sehe gerade, dass zwei meiner Wallis-Bilder als FdT vorgeschlagen wurden. Falls also noch jd noch ein Sternchen abgeben will....


----------



## Mausoline (28. August 2018)

Hab die Bilder gestern schon gesehn und gesternt 

Super Fotos und überwältigende Gegend  das muss man echt mal gesehn haben.
Ich hatte vermutet, dass ihr den Stoneman gefahren seid, wo wart ihr noch?


----------



## sommerfrische (28. August 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hab die Bilder gestern schon gesehn und gesternt
> 
> Super Fotos und überwältigende Gegend  das muss man echt mal gesehn haben.
> Ich hatte vermutet, dass ihr den Stoneman gefahren seid, wo wart ihr noch?


Die Gegend ist wirklich der Wahnsinn. Fast schon surreal schön. 
Den Stoneman sind wir allerdings nur in Teilstücken gefahren. So ganz optimal ist die Wegführung nicht. Und wir haben definitiv mehr Trails mitgenommen, als der Stoneman vorsieht


----------



## sommerfrische (28. August 2018)

Unsere Tour führte vom Aletschgletscher Richtung Zermatt. Hier eins der vielen schönen und ursprünglich wirkenden Walliser Dörfer unterwegs.






Zermatt selbst war dann ein Kulturschock: Es wird gerade viel gebaut, ständig flogen Hubschrauber, voll war es ("echte" Bergsteiger neben den üblichen Touristennasen), die "Mini"-Eisportion mit zwei halben Kugeln)kostet 4,50 Schweizer Franken.
Und in dieser Touri-Hochburg habe ich dann dieses Fahrrad entdeckt, das wohl einem dortigen Bauarbeiter gehört: hässlich wie sonstwas, aber ein echtes Arbeitspferd. Mir hat´s gefallen, wie cool die Spitzhacke da dran gebunden war.






Eine Tour führte uns zum Fuß des Matterhorns.






Mein erstes Edelweiß habe ich da gesehen. Aber eigentlich muss es "Edelweiße" heißen, das Blümchen wuchs dort büchelweise direkt neben dem Trail.

















Und dann war das Wetter endlich wieder richtig gut - den Tag hatten wir uns ausgeguckt, um unser zweites Wunsch- und Traumziel anzugehen, den Gornergrat. Normalerweise kurbeln wir ja (fast) alles selber rauf. In dem Fall aber haben wir die Bahn genommen, obwohl der Preis wahrhaft extraterrestrisch anmutet  Aber schließlich geht die Bahn ja auch auf 3089hm rauf - so weit oben war ich mit dem Fahrrad noch nie. Und es lohnte sich. So früh am Morgen war das Matterhorn fast frei, zwischendurch hing mal nur ein Wölkchen am Gipfel wie der aufsteigende Rauch eines Vulkans.






Und weil wir bei der Auffahrt Körner gespart hatten, konnten wir das Runterfahren ausgiebigst genießen 
















Hier der Riffelsee mit dem Matterhorn, dem Toblerone-Berg  Im Riffelsee - man glaubt es kaum - badete tatsächlich jemand. Es war wirklich ein außergewöhnlicher, irrregulärer Sommer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (29. August 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ..also MEINE Vorbereitung auf''s LO sieht so aus:



Juhuuuu, Du bereitest für uns ein mehrgängiges Abendessen zu und hast schon mal probegekocht  .....


----------



## lucie (29. August 2018)

Ich glaube eher, dass sie an Gewicht zunehmen will, damit sie samt Bike satt auf dem Trail liegt und sich die Hangabtriebskraft auch entsprechend vergrößert.


----------



## Martina H. (29. August 2018)

... ich glaube eher. dass ich die verbrauchtem Kalorien aus dem Urlaub immer noch auffüllen muss 

@sommerfrische :

tolle Bilder und Eindrücke


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. August 2018)

@sommerfrische: tolle Tour mit tollen Eindrücken! Und wie immer schöne Bilder, die Lust auf Nachahmung machen


----------



## Chrige (29. August 2018)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Anderer Tag - andere Tour - lieber mit Kinnbügel (und weiter untn dann geschoben - wie können Wurzeln nur so chaotisch verlaufen??)



 Ich weiss genau, welche chaotische Wurzeln du meinst.


----------



## Mausoline (29. August 2018)

@sommerfrische - beim vorletzten Bild dachte ich zuerst es ist der Aletschgletscher  und das Foto ist gespiegelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (29. August 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @sommerfrische - beim vorletzten Bild dachte ich zuerst es ist der Aletschgletscher  und das Foto ist gespiegelt



Hihi, nach dem Motto: kennst du einen (Gletscher), kennst du alle  Aber stimmt schon, die Wegführung ist ähnlich....

Tatsächlich wirkt die Landschaft vor Ort dann doch ganz anders: Der Aletschgletscher ist "länger", der Trail zieht sich bergauf ganz schön, und der Gletscher hat den Konkordiaplatz als Fluchtpunkt. Beim Gornergletscher dagegen sieht man immerzu das Matterhorn, ein wirklich fotogener Berg (wär's ein Mensch, wäre er unerträglich eitel . Und dass es so hoch ist, ahnt man schon wg der Wolkenbildung. Wie schnell deshalb das Wetter umschlägt, haben wir selbst erlebt: morgens makellos, nach 2/3 der Abfahrt düsterste Stimmung und Regen, den wir bei einem Heiß! getränk abwettern konnten (wir kamen zufällig bei einer Alp an - der einzigen unterwegs). 1Std später war's wieder sonnig... Da ist das Schweizer Hochgebirge doch nochmal von anderem Kaliber als "meine" gewohnten Berge.


----------



## lucie (1. September 2018)

Training Aufbaustufe 2 für's LO-Treffen:





...Rattfahn kann ja jeder...


----------



## Martina H. (1. September 2018)




----------



## scratch_a (1. September 2018)

Chrige schrieb:


> Ich weiss genau, welche chaotische Wurzeln du meinst.



Damit andere auch wissen, wovon ihr redet 
 

Diese sind aber noch relativ human gewesen


----------



## Mausoline (1. September 2018)

@lucie   den Salat könnt ihr mitbringen


----------



## wildbiker (1. September 2018)

Waren in Kitzbühl biken...


----------



## sommerfrische (1. September 2018)

Hier ist das Wetter gerade schauerlich - endlich Zeit, meinen Urlaubsbericht abzuschließen und mich an wärmere Tage zu erinnern 

Nach dem Aletschgletscher und dem Gornergrat konnte ja eigentlich nicht mehr viel kommen - oder etwa doch  Weil das andere Speci gar nicht genug kriegen konnte von den ganz hohen Bergen, sind wir nochmal weit hinauf.





Abfahrt durch eine Mondlandschaft








 


Vorsicht - offtopic  Einen Tag sind wir nämlich auch gewandert: mit Sicht bis zum Mittelmeer und warmem Fels zum Sonnen und Kraft tanken.












Auch die Schlange sonnte sich - auf der Straße, die ich am nächsten Tag hochgekurbelt bin. Das andere Speci meinte, das sei eine Viper, hochgiftig, womöglich tödlich   Was ich für Quatsch halte, ich denke, das ist eine Aspisviper ... falls ich mich täusche und doch nur knapp dem Gifttod engangen bin, bitte Rückmeldungen 






Hier noch zwei Bilder dieser hübschen Tour, leider war das andere Speci nicht dabei, weil es einen Kaffee-und-Kuchen-Tag eingelegen wollte. Deshalb keine Bilder "im Einsatz".






@Mausoline Diese Tour war zu Teilen Bestandteil des Stoneman. Allerdings hätte mich die Stoneman-Routenführung in direkter Linie zu einen Pass hochgeführt - ich bin aber lieber diesen hübschen Umweg gefahren. Und habe dann festgestellt, dass das eine weise Entscheidung war  Am höchsten Punkt, wo meine Route und der Stoneman aufeinandertreffen, bin ich einem anderen Biker begegnet, der die Stoneman-Route gefahren war: Der arme Kerl (Hardtail, Lycra, sah sportlich aus) war käseweiß im Gesicht, sog an einem Riegel und meinte, der Aufstieg sei "pervers" gewesen. Während ich mit meinem Fully doch recht gemütlich den Umweg raufgestrampelt war ....Ich würde den Stoneman also nur bedingt empfehlen .






Tja, und dann war unsere Tour du Valais irgendwann leider auch schon wieder aus. Schön war´s


----------



## niceann (8. September 2018)

Urlaubsbilder .......











Aus dem Vinschgau


----------



## Mausoline (15. Oktober 2018)

Erinnert ihr euch noch an @08LanE die Trial-Tänzerin 
Jetzt hat sie den Weltcup gewonnen  *Gratulation   weiter so*

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2320889?in=date


----------



## scylla (15. Oktober 2018)

Nina Reichenbach ist @NiNaaa

Glückwunsch, starke Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (15. Oktober 2018)

Oohh großer Fehler von mir, sorry und danke für Richtigstellung 

aber cool sind sie beide


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. November 2018)

Vor 2 Wochen haben wir nochmal spontan das schöne Wetter zu einem Ausflug ins Hochgebirge genutzt. Auch wenn´s schon recht zapfig und stürmisch war, die Stimmung war einfach superschön.


----------



## Mausoline (1. November 2018)

Das kommt mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor  
Immer wieder  gell


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. November 2018)

Ich darf Dir garnicht sagen, wie oft ich da schon war   Wir fahren ja keine 2 Std. zum Brenner, für mich eines der schönsten Bikereviere in der kurzen Entfernung. Aber die Abfahrt hat inzwischen schon ziemlich gelitten, wenn ich das mit Bildern von vor 10 Jahren vergleiche. Aber der 1er ist immer noch schöner Weg.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. November 2018)

Haben heute die Novembersonne genossen - zwar schon schön kalt, aber die Lichtstimmung im Wald und auf den Trails ist einfach grandios...


----------



## Votec Tox (25. November 2018)

Dank Regen waren bei uns die Steilhänge auch im Sonnenschein noch rutschig,
tja sowas auch 
Da gabs dann einmal den "Notaus", sprich das rechtzeitige Verlassen des Fahrzeugs


----------



## lucie (25. November 2018)

Jo, das habe ich heute beim Rumtricksen auch gemerkt. Allerdings waren es dabei mehr die rutschigen, feuchten Treppenstufenkanten.
Immer wieder eine Stufe runtergerutscht, statt raufgehüpft - HR hatte nicht genug Grip, wenn die Stufenabstände nicht optimal für den Radstand waren.


----------



## Lenka K. (25. November 2018)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Da gabs dann einmal den "Notaus", sprich das rechtzeitige Verlassen des Fahrzeugs




Hauptsache, nichts passiert, sonst wäre Sofanordwand aufgeschmissen!


----------



## Votec Tox (25. November 2018)

Alles bestens, war ja ein geplanter Notaus und bestimmt lustig anzusehen wie ich den Hang runtergekugelt bin.
Mein Bike kann ja alles besser als ich aber so ohne mich wars dann auch schnell vorbei 

Endlich habe ich mal die Bilder von unserem jährlichen Urlaub in den franz. Seealpen auf den Rechner gepackt.
Leider nur Händibilder, wir sind echt nur gefahren.
Also "baller" ich Euch mal mit Bildern vom Oktober voll:

Wie immer im wunderschönen Tende:






Da geht tatsächlich ein Wanderpfad nach Tende runter :






Das Schild erklärt Vieles... uff, uff, war ein wirklich sehr technischer Trail...






Dieser hier dagegen schön zu fahren, da haben engagierte Biker der Sportsbar mit Kleinbagger und Schaufel und Genehmigung der Stadt aus einem alten Wanderpfad einen - immer noch verwinkelten und natürlichen - Biketrail gemacht:






Da sind wir tatsächlich 1250 Hm hochgestrampelt 






Traumtrails ohne einen Menschen zu sehen:






Gern mal auf 2000m oder mehr:






Und wieder runter 






Das Demo hochzutragen und das in meinem Alter 






Einmal hatte es geregnet und der Trail war wirklich rutschig...






Und das war auch das einzige Mal in der Woche wo wir Wanderer getroffen hatten, wie immer dort, ausgiebige und herzliche Konversation:






Und wieder zurück nach La Brique:





Das wars erst mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (5. Januar 2019)

Mal wieder Bilder 

Biken auf Pischa (Davos):


----------



## Lokfuehrer (7. Januar 2019)

Junge, Junge, wenn ich sehe, auf welchen Strecken die Damen hier teilweise zu Hause sind, kann ich nur den "imaginären" Hut ziehen!  Im Leben würde ich da nicht runter fahren wollen...


----------



## Votec Tox (21. Januar 2019)

Und mal wieder Bilder aus dem Schnee, Davos kurz vorm WEF,
kein Mensch auf der MtB-Piste 

-8 Grad sind ideal, die Strecke schön griffig:






Kein Mensch weit und breit:






Außer dieser "Außerirdischen" im Schnee 




Oh Schreck - wieso ist dieses Bild so groß, war nicht so geplant 

Immerhin hat der Trail einen Namen:






Der Powder war auch gut, am Nachmittag warteten schon die Ski...






Aber davor gab es einen Einkehrschwung in die Mäderbeiz:


----------



## Votec Tox (31. Januar 2019)

Füttere ich doch mal wieder diesen Faden 
Einfach Spaß zu haben am Hausberg und Heute mal Jemand dabei, der gern und gute Photos macht:

Und dann noch Sonne anstelle von monochromen grau in grau 







Es war hie und da auch rutschig...





Und der Hohlweg als Halfpipe:



















Laubsurfen auf der Wiese direkt am Grillplatz:


----------



## lucie (16. Februar 2019)

Bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen hüpft sich Conchita BFe-Wurst so langsam warm...


----------



## dre (16. Februar 2019)

@lucie Gruß aus der alten Rollatorenheimat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (16. Februar 2019)

Sind gerade auf Besuch im Rollatorenland. Immer wieder schön hier zu rollern. Grüße zurück.


----------



## dre (16. Februar 2019)

ach du Schei$$e, viel Spaß in der Region. Gruß.


----------



## Martina H. (16. Februar 2019)

... wieso ach du Scheisse???


----------



## dre (16. Februar 2019)

na komm, ein Bikeparadies stellen sich viele doch anders vor. Aber egal. Ich wünsche euch eine schöne Zeit.


----------



## Martina H. (17. Februar 2019)

...also ich kenne definitiv schlechtere Destinations - das Umfeld stimmt halt nicht


----------



## Mausoline (17. Februar 2019)

Gestern auf der Durchfahrt ne kurze Runde gepfalzt 





Herrliche Stimmung und das Licht


----------



## xsusix (20. Februar 2019)

Eines der wenigen Urlaubs-Bike-Bilder von La Palma diesen Monat  ️️☀️


----------



## Mausoline (20. Februar 2019)

Habs schon geliked  sehr schön getroffen


----------



## RedWitch82 (24. März 2019)

Von gestern in Beer.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (24. März 2019)

Sehr schön

Ist das ein privates Bild, oder gibts schon irgendwo Links von Streckenfotografen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedWitch82 (24. März 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> 
> Ist das ein privates Bild, oder gibts schon irgendwo Links von Streckenfotografen?



Nope, das hat der Freund einer Kumpeline mim Handy gemacht. Weiß nicht, ob wer offiziell fotografiert hat.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (24. März 2019)

Ah schade 
Hab mindestens zwei gesehen, die quer über den Park unterwegs waren.


----------



## maidle (24. März 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Ah schade
> Hab mindestens zwei gesehen, die quer über den Park unterwegs waren.


Ja das fänd ich auch gut wenn die Fotos auftauchen würden


----------



## snowbikerin (24. März 2019)

@maidle @RedWitch82 haben euch leider nicht entdecken können.
heute waren auch noch fotografen unterwegs (der sonntag nach dem ladies open ist absolut nicht empfehlenswert, wegen ca. 25 minuten warten am lift). lassen wir uns mal überraschen


----------



## maidle (25. März 2019)

@snowbikerin ich euch leider auch nicht. Ich war mit den ganzen Mädels leicht überfordert


----------



## Deleted 454842 (25. März 2019)

Solange du Spaß hattest....


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. März 2019)

Na, es war ja offensichtlich mal richtig gutes Wetter! Im Gegensatz zu den letzten Jahren. Schön, dass ihr Spass hattet.


----------



## snowbikerin (27. März 2019)

maidle schrieb:


> Ja das fänd ich auch gut wenn die Fotos auftauchen würden


Hast du schon was gefunden?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (30. März 2019)

Der Bikepark Beerfelden hat eine Facebookgruppe, da wurden allerdings bisher nur von einer Fotografin Bilder von Sonntag gepostet.

https://m.facebook.com/sfvmbikingphotos/albums/654802481640316/?ref=bookmarks

Bringt mir nix, aber vielleicht findet ihr euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (30. März 2019)

Ich schaue mal rein. Wer mag, darf gerne für mein Foto zum Foto des Tages voten .. Keine Ahnung, wie es da rein gekommen ist


----------



## bikebecker (30. März 2019)

Hallo
Um den Staufen.


 

 

 


Ich bitte die Bildqualität zu entschuldigen, die Mädels wahren zu schnell für mich
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. März 2019)

Und alle so schön bunt wie der Frühling


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. März 2019)

Irgendwie kommt mir das Trikot auf dem letzten Foto bekannt vor.....schnell mal im Schrank nachgeschaut, uff, noch da!


----------



## Aninaj (30. März 2019)

War auch mal wieder unterwegs bei dem traumhaften Frühlingswetter 



 



 



 

Schee war´s!


----------



## snowbikerin (31. März 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> War auch mal wieder unterwegs bei dem traumhaften Frühlingswetter
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 844414
> 
> ...


Tolle Aussicht auf dem letzten Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (31. März 2019)

Netter Fahrradständer (linkes Bike).


----------



## Aninaj (31. März 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Netter Fahrradständer (linkes Bike).



 Der Platz wurde mir auch als "beste Schutzütte" angepriesen: Fahrrad parken, sitzen, gucken


----------



## ykcor (31. März 2019)

Ich bin ja schon ein bisschen stolz auf meine Madame 


https://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/483299


----------



## Votec Tox (31. März 2019)

Und wieder ab in den Schnee: Flowride Davos 2019: 2000 Tiefenmeter, 12 km auf schwarzer und roter Skipiste 

Um 6.40 Uhr auf dem Weissfluhgipfel (den Davoser Bergbahnen sei Dank ) zum Photos machen:






"Nun knipse endlich, ich kanns nicht mehr halten!" 






Besser erst mal eine Pause nach der Anstrengung:






Trotzdem flott runter, 7.10 Uhr unten in der Hütte zum Einkehrschwung:






Muß an der "schnellen Hose" liegen (immerhin hat sie, also die Hose  schon einen DH World Cup Rennen gewonnen ,
muß wohl dazu sagen, daß da L. Bruni fuhr 
Nun ich in derselben (natürlich frisch gewaschenen!) Hose, leider nix gewonnen...






Danach dann ab auf die Ski und Firn und Sulz genossen:


----------



## Lenka K. (1. April 2019)

Multisporttage im Frühjahr!


----------



## Mausoline (1. April 2019)

bikebecker schrieb:


> ....
> Anhang anzeigen 844297 Anhang anzeigen 844298 Anhang anzeigen 844299 Anhang anzeigen 844300
> Ich bitte die Bildqualität zu entschuldigen, die Mädels wahren zu schnell für mich
> Gruß bikebecker



Was hast du den Mädels vor dem Fotografieren gegeben  die strahlen eine mehr als die andere


----------



## bikebecker (2. April 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Was hast du den Mädels vor dem Fotografieren gegeben  die strahlen eine mehr als die andere




 
Könnte aber auch eine andere Flasche aus meinem Rucksack gewesen sein
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## lucie (2. April 2019)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 845450
> Könnte aber auch eine andere Flasche aus meinem Rucksack gewesen sein
> Gruß bikebecker



Oha, und welche hochprozentige Flüssigkeit hast Du untergemischt?


----------



## Aninaj (2. April 2019)

Das waren doch bestimmt nur nimm2 Bonbons


----------



## Mausoline (2. April 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Das waren doch bestimmt nur nimm2 Bonbons



Nee das glaub ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (3. April 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Das waren doch bestimmt nur nimm2 Bonbons



Lachgummis


----------



## Martina H. (3. April 2019)

Lachgummilikör?


----------



## Perlenkette (3. April 2019)

@bikebecker Kannst Du das Deiner Frau bitte für das LO-Treffen einpacken?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. April 2019)




----------



## Martina H. (20. April 2019)

... ach neee - das Grinsen (der Smilies) spricht Bände


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. April 2019)

Ja, ich konnte an der Stelle nicht mehr ganz so breit grinsen, weil Ende von bergauf, und an der Stelle auch noch bissl technisch - auch wenn das auf dem Bild (wie immer) nicht so rüberkommt... 

Fühlt sich echt gut an, wenn auch echt ungewohnt. Fühlt sich gleichzeitig anstrengender und entspannter an. 
Folgende Unterschiede

26 Zoll --> 27,5
Schlauch --> tubeless
24/36T (zweifach) --> 30 T einfach
165er Kurbel --> 170er Kurbel
Merke, dass ich meine Position im Bike noch anpassen muss, aber das kommt jetzt Stück für Stück auf den Touren...


----------



## lucie (21. April 2019)

Ist ein 11- oder 12-fach-Antrieb berbaut?


----------



## snowbikerin (23. April 2019)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 852505


Sieht doch sehr passend aus!
Erkenne ich richtig als ein LAST bike? Clay oder Coal?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. April 2019)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> Sieht doch sehr passend aus!
> Erkenne ich richtig als ein LAST bike? Clay oder Coal?


Jepp, passt mir ganz gut. Hat sich an diversen Schlüsselstellen bergauf und bergab bisher bewährt. 
Ist ein Coal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. April 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Ist ein 11- oder 12-fach-Antrieb berbaut?


Sorry, gerade erst gelesen: 12-fach


----------



## lucie (23. April 2019)

Kein Problem. Danke. 

Wollte es nur wissen wegen des 30er Kettenblattes.

Wird sicher eine Umstellung, aber ich denke, das sollte für Dich kein Problem sein.

Jederfalls sieht das Rote richtig gut aus. Viel Spass damit.


----------



## scylla (23. April 2019)

Ist das der M Rahmen? Welche "freie Sitzrohrlänge" hast du da (also wie weit lässt sich eine Sattelstütze real versenken bis sie unten anschlägt)?


----------



## Perlenkette (23. April 2019)

Ein sehr schönes Bike! 

Es gibt aktuell sowohl hier als auch in meiner "live-" Umgebung viele neue Räder; und richtig tolle .........

Fehlt nur noch, dass sich jemand hier ein ORANGE FIVE kauft!!!!!!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. April 2019)

Na wie viele neue Bikes werden wir auf dem Ladies Treffen dieses Jahr zu sehen bekommen ?


----------



## Mausoline (23. April 2019)

Vielleicht ist bei der Menge auch eins dabei, was man für mich passend machen könnte  irgendwann mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (23. April 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Na wie viele neue Bikes werden wir auf dem Ladies Treffen dieses Jahr zu sehen bekommen ?




... uuuh, werden wohl einige sein


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. April 2019)

Jepp, ist der M-Rahmen.
Ich hab's nicht nachgemessen, weil ich die Bikeyoke Divine mit 185mm Hub schon hab anbringen lassen, weil ich auf das Gefuckel zum innen verlegen keinen Bock hatte.  Die passt aber rein, mir wurde nur geraten, sie nicht tiefer reinzuschieben, damit der Knick vom Zug unten nicht zu scharf ist. Ich könnte sie aber auch nur noch ca. 1 cm tiefer reinschieben aber dann wäre der Sattel voll ausgefahren für mich etwas zu niedrig. Vielleicht hilft das weiter?


----------



## scylla (23. April 2019)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Jepp, ist der M-Rahmen.
> Ich hab's nicht nachgemessen, weil ich die Bikeyoke Divine mit 185mm Hub schon hab anbringen lassen, weil ich auf das Gefuckel zum innen verlegen keinen Bock hatte.  Die passt aber rein, mir wurde nur geraten, sie nicht tiefer reinzuschieben, damit der Knick vom Zug unten nicht zu scharf ist. Ich könnte sie aber auch nur noch ca. 1 cm tiefer reinschieben aber dann wäre der Sattel voll ausgefahren für mich etwas zu niedrig. Vielleicht hilft das weiter?



Wieviel schaut sie denn oben raus von Sitzrohr-Oberkante bis Sattelklemmung gemessen? Mit dem Maß könnte ich's mir ausrechnen 

Edit: ach ich seh ja... 1cm unter der Überwurfmutter. Wer lesen kann. Ok passt, alle Infos enthalten. Danke


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. April 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Wieviel schaut sie denn oben raus von Sitzrohr-Oberkante bis Sattelklemmung gemessen? Mit dem Maß könnte ich's mir ausrechnen
> 
> Edit: ach ich seh ja... 1cm unter der Überwurfmutter. Wer lesen kann. Ok passt, alle Infos enthalten. Danke





scylla schrieb:


> Wieviel schaut sie denn oben raus von Sitzrohr-Oberkante bis Sattelklemmung gemessen? Mit dem Maß könnte ich's mir ausrechnen
> 
> Edit: ach ich seh ja... 1cm unter der Überwurfmutter. Wer lesen kann. Ok passt, alle Infos enthalten. Danke


Denke, viel mehr Platz ist nach unten auch nicht mehr, das Sitzrohr ist eh schon schön kurz.
War schon ungewohnt, als ich auf den letzten Touren, den Sattel wie geowhnt an den Oberschenkel lehnen wollte, aber da kein Sattel war.  So muss es sein.


----------



## Lokfuehrer (23. April 2019)

Dürfte ich erfahren, was das für eine Helmlampe ist? Ich suche auch noch eine, habe aber noch nichts so recht passendes gefunden. Entweder zu groß, zu teuer oder zu schrottig...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. April 2019)

Lokfuehrer schrieb:


> Dürfte ich erfahren, was das für eine Helmlampe ist? Ich suche auch noch eine, habe aber noch nichts so recht passendes gefunden. Entweder zu groß, zu teuer oder zu schrottig...


Ist ne Lupine Neo.


----------



## Lokfuehrer (23. April 2019)

Um die 180€ mit Akku, das sieht doch ganz gut aus. Danke!


----------



## HiFi XS (24. April 2019)

Endlich wieder eine Tour gefahren  
Veil Aktion nicht  hab viele Stellen geschoben  die ich früher runtergebrettert bin. Aber immerhin


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. April 2019)

Wir waren heut auch wieder auf Tour, nur 15km, aber dafür haben wir 5 Stunden gebraucht - Spielerunde halt .





War heute die letzte, die technische Bewährungsprobe für's Last - es darf definitiv bleiben, nur der Lenker wird noch gekürzt...





Einschränkender Faktor bin immer noch ich :




Danke @HTWolfi für's Auffangen und die Technik-Proberunde heute .

Und weil's so schön ist (das Bike), hier noch ein Quasi-Katalogfoto aus freier Wildbahn:


----------



## Mausoline (24. April 2019)

Sieht scho gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (26. April 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Ist das der M Rahmen? Welche "freie Sitzrohrlänge" hast du da (also wie weit lässt sich eine Sattelstütze real versenken bis sie unten anschlägt)?



Ich konnte nun endlich mal nachmessen  Es sind ziemlich genau 27 cm.


----------



## Martina H. (26. April 2019)

... habt ihr die eigentlich im Dutzend gekauft?


----------



## Aninaj (26. April 2019)




----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. April 2019)

Ladies Only-Angebot


----------



## Martina H. (26. April 2019)

...  - wieviele sind es denn schlussendlich geworden?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. April 2019)

Andy hat sich die Männerversion (das Glen) bestellt, muss aber noch warten...


----------



## Martina H. (26. April 2019)

Jo, dass hatte ich ja schon vermutet (habe teilweise im Glen Thread mitgelesen und da ein gewisses Interessebemerkt  ) - nee, ich meinte schon das Coal, Du, @Aninaj und @greenhorn-biker ?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. April 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Jo, dass hatte ich ja schon vermutet (habe teilweise im Glen Thread mitgelesen und da ein gewisses Interessebemerkt  ) - nee, ich meinte schon das Coal, Du, @Aninaj und @greenhorn-biker ?


Nee bei mir ist es was anderes geworden


----------



## Martina H. (26. April 2019)

... und? Was? Das man Euch immer alles aus der Nase ziehen muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. April 2019)

Ich weiß es.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. April 2019)

Wird erst verraten wenn es fertig ist und es ordentliche Bilder gibt


----------



## Deleted 454842 (26. April 2019)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ich weiß es.


Ich auch


----------



## Aninaj (26. April 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Jo, dass hatte ich ja schon vermutet (habe teilweise im Glen Thread mitgelesen und da ein gewisses Interessebemerkt  ) - nee, ich meinte schon das Coal, Du, @Aninaj und @greenhorn-biker ?



Also ich hab auch kein Coal. Wer behauptet denn sowas??? 

Und ich weiß auch, wass Greenie sich zugelegt hat. Schaut auch schick aus


----------



## Martina H. (26. April 2019)

...puh, Ihr seid soooooooooooooooooooo gemein


----------



## Mausoline (26. April 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Ich auch



Na ja, ich weiß auch ein bißchen was 

.....  ich glaub ich bin die einzigste, die nix Neues hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (26. April 2019)

Einzige, es muss heissen Einzige


----------



## Mausoline (26. April 2019)

I bin an Schwob


----------



## Aninaj (26. April 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Na ja, ich weiß auch ein bißchen was
> 
> .....  ich glaub ich bin die einzigste, die nix Neues hat



Ich dachte ihr habt nen neues Auto? Ist das nix? 



			
				Mausoline schrieb:
			
		

> I bin an Schwob



Und die können schließlich alles, außer Hochdeutsch


----------



## Mausoline (26. April 2019)

Ja stimmt  damit kann man gut Bikes transportieren.


----------



## lucie (27. April 2019)

Ich hab auch was Neues. 

Ich weiß noch mehr als,

ähhh - nix...


----------



## Perlenkette (27. April 2019)

Psssssst, der Neue-Bikes-Thread (bzw. zeigt her eure Räder) ist nebenan; und der ich-will-ein-neues-oder-plane-ein-neues-Bike-Thread muss unbedingt eröffnet werden, es ist ja grade äussert spannend hier !


----------



## Deleted 454842 (27. April 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> .....  ich glaub ich bin die einzigste, die nix Neues hat


Ne (aber ich war schon nah dran  )

Apropos Threadthema ( @ Perlenkette ): Ich muss mal dringend mein Handy wem in die Hand drücken, wenn ich mit anderen fahre. Irgendwie vergesse ich das immer.


----------



## snowbikerin (30. April 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Ne (aber ich war schon nah dran  )
> 
> Apropos Threadthema ( @ Perlenkette ): Ich muss mal dringend mein Handy wem in die Hand drücken, wenn ich mit anderen fahre. Irgendwie vergesse ich das immer.


Ja, hätten wir prima in Beerfelden machen können  Aber du musstest ja immer die Drops übersehen und durch die Gegen purzeln 
btw: klasse wieder aufgestanden und weitergefahren 

und mal was vom letzten Wochenende: der erste Drop aus Hüfthöhe. Mir gefällt das Bild so gut mit dem eigenen Schatten 
Leider bin ich in/vor/nach der Landung (konnte es selbst mit Video nicht rausfinden) von der Pedale abgerutscht, aber dafür gibt es ja die Schienbeinprotektoren 





Euch allen morgen einen schönen Feiertag!


----------



## Deleted 454842 (30. April 2019)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> Aber du musstest ja immer die Drops übersehen und durch die Gegen purzeln


Verleumdung! _ein_ Drop 

Mein erster Gedanke galt ja klischeehaft direkt dem Bike. 

Cooles Foto, das braucht auch echt den Schatten.


----------



## Mausoline (30. April 2019)

Von mir einen Stern für den klasse Schatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Mai 2019)

Ein paar Tage in der Pfalz gewesen, war ziemlich frisch  aber immerhin trocken.
Noch musste das Grüne mit, aber heute dürfte das Neue fertig werden und eine erste Probefahrt steht an


----------



## snowbikerin (3. Mai 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Mein erster Gedanke galt ja klischeehaft direkt dem Bike.
> 
> Cooles Foto, das braucht auch echt den Schatten.



Sehr löblich mit dem Bike und danke für das Kompliment zum Foto!



Mausoline schrieb:


> Von mir einen Stern für den klasse Schatten



Hierfür sei natürlich auch gedankt!

Ich muss feststellen, dass ich es sehr angenehm finde hier solche Resonanzen zu erhalten und dass hier im LO auch Anerkennung für die "nicht so fetten Dinger" verteilt wird. Muss mir wirklich angewöhnen hier aktivier zu sein


----------



## Deleted 454842 (3. Mai 2019)

Sehr schön, so soll es sein.


----------



## bikebecker (3. Mai 2019)

Hallo
Fahrwerkseinstellungenstour.






Gruß bikebecker


----------



## bikebecker (19. Mai 2019)

Hallo 
Rund um Bad Kreuznach. 


 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Aninaj (19. Mai 2019)

Oohhh die Socken!!!


----------



## Aninaj (19. Mai 2019)

Erste Testfahrt 

Hopsen kann es echt gut


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. Mai 2019)

Sieht ja schon mal sehr stimmig aus


----------



## lucie (26. Mai 2019)

Mal das kleine Schwarze ausgeführt:


Ist alles noch ausbaufähig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (26. Mai 2019)

Häschen hüpf


----------



## Deleted 454842 (26. Mai 2019)

Hüüüüüpf


----------



## Aninaj (26. Mai 2019)

Fahrt ihr mit nem Einkaufswagen zum Trail, um die Kamera in Position zu bringen


----------



## lucie (26. Mai 2019)

Nö, der stand da und ich hatte den Gorillapod nicht mit. Hat gute Dienste geleistet. Weiß nicht, wer den da hingeschleppt hat.


----------



## Aninaj (26. Mai 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Nö, der stand da und ich hatte den Gorillapod nicht mit. Hat gute Dienste geleistet. Weiß nicht, wer den da hingeschleppt hat.



Sowas habe ich mir schon gedacht. Ich frag mich dann immer, wer sich die Arbeit macht so einen Wagen in den Wald zu schieben, aber vermutlich Jugendliche, die nix besseres zu tun hatten


----------



## lucie (26. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Sowas habe ich mir schon gedacht. Ich frag mich dann immer, wer sich die Arbeit macht so einen Wagen in den Wald zu schieben, aber vermutlich Jugendliche, die nix besseres zu tun hatten



Wahrscheinlich. 

Gestern beim Laufen auch an einmem Platz mit netter Aussicht vorbeigekomme, da standen vom Gelage vom Vorabend noch sämtliche Flaschen in der Pampa und sämtlicher Müll war in der Gegend verteilt.
Die sollen doch feiern und Party machen, aber den Müll, der vorher noch keiner war, können sie doch gefälligst wieder mitnehmen. Ist doch alles leichter als auf dem Hinweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (26. Mai 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich.
> 
> Gestern beim Laufen auch an einmem Platz mit netter Aussicht vorbeigekomme, da standen vom Gelage vom Vorabend noch sämtliche Flaschen in der Pampa und sämtlicher Müll war in der Gegend verteilt.
> Die sollen doch feiern und Party machen, aber den Müll, der vorher noch keiner war, können sie doch gefälligst wieder mitnehmen. Ist doch alles leichter als auf dem Hinweg.



Bei uns gab's heute auch "vergessene" Plastegläser von der Shotparty (wann auch immer). Was glaube die Leute eigentlich, was damit passiert? Machen die das daheim auch so und warten, dass jemand kommt und den Müll beseitigt?


----------



## scylla (26. Mai 2019)

Heute gesehen: Schild "Wasserschutzgebiet", 5m dahinter auf einem Holzsammelplatz 4 leere Kanister ohne Deckel mit aufgedrucktem Warnzeichen "Umweltgefährliche Stoffe"


----------



## Aninaj (26. Mai 2019)

Aber hier soll's ja um Bike Einsatz und so gehen


----------



## scylla (26. Mai 2019)

Den sind wir gestern seit langer Zeit mal wieder runter. Ich hab mich ganz schön erschreckt in welchem Zustand der Weg ist. Damals als wir den Trail entdeckt haben, war er reifenschmal und die Kehren waren richtig richtig eng, und er war gerade im Begriff zuzuwuchern und zu verfallen. Deswegen haben wir uns entschieden das Teil mal "publik" zu machen und ein paar Leuten zu zeigen, damit es nicht mangels Nutzung vollkommen verfällt. Und jetzt... gleicht es einer Autobahn mit LKW-Kehren und 20cm tiefen Hinterradschleiffurchen in den Innenkurven. Die Treppe am Ausgang ist ja quasi noch das einzige, was noch nicht kaputtgeschreddert ist. Ich hätte heulen können.


----------



## Aninaj (26. Mai 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Den sind wir gestern seit langer Zeit mal wieder runter. Ich hab mich ganz schön erschreckt in welchem Zustand der Weg ist. Damals als wir den Trail entdeckt haben, war er reifenschmal und die Kehren waren richtig richtig eng, und er war gerade im Begriff zuzuwuchern und zu verfallen. Deswegen haben wir uns entschieden das Teil mal "publik" zu machen und ein paar Leuten zu zeigen, damit es nicht mangels Nutzung vollkommen verfällt. Und jetzt... gleicht es einer Autobahn mit LKW-Kehren und 20cm tiefen Hinterradschleiffurchen in den Innenkurven. Die Treppe am Ausgang ist ja quasi noch das einzige, was noch nicht kaputtgeschreddert ist. Ich hätte heulen können.



Das stimmt, die Kurven sind innen zum Teil echt übel ausgefahren. Und an den Außenseite ist der Boden zum Teil ganz schön weggerutscht. Aber so ist das, wenn ein Hobby Mainstreamiger wird. Da nimmt der Verkehr zu und jeder muss es mal probieren.


----------



## scylla (26. Mai 2019)

Gegen probieren ist ja nichts einzuwenden, und ich finde es ja auch schön, dass unser Hobby so viel Zulauf findet. Aber das Hinterrad blockiert um jede einzelne Kehre ziehen? Und im unteren Abschnitt zum Ort runter dann gar komplett gerade über 2 Kehren runter abgeschnitten? Das geht doch auch anders 

Ach ja, Alibipic wegen Einsatz und so


----------



## Aninaj (26. Mai 2019)

Ganz unten fährt ja der Gäsbock auch immer raus. "Stand" ja auch noch auf der Strasse. Ungefähr 90% der Teilnehmer wären mit einem Fahrtechnikkurs sicher sehr gut beraten. Entsprechend fahren die dann auch solche Trails...


----------



## bikebecker (27. Mai 2019)

Hallo 
Sonntag im Taunus. 


 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Perlenkette (27. Mai 2019)

Ich weiss es!!!!

(Auch farblich 1a!)


----------



## bikebecker (31. Mai 2019)

Hallo
Im Taunus.




Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (31. Mai 2019)

... mein Lieblingsfotoobjekt


----------



## bikebecker (1. Juni 2019)

Hallo
Im Odenwald.












Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Silvermoon (2. Juni 2019)

@bikebecker :
Oh, da seid ihr ja schon die neue MTB-Strecke Mi 1 vom Geo - Naturpark in Michelstadt gefahren 
....wir haben es als Einheimische leider noch nicht geschafft sie zu fahren, aber sie soll wirklich sehr gelungen sein, oder wie ist euer Fazit? 
Und da gibts auch diese "Getränkestation"?  Ist ja geil....


----------



## Martina H. (2. Juni 2019)

... da haben wir noch eins (nicht ich)


----------



## bikebecker (3. Juni 2019)

Hallo
Hier noch eins.



Ja, es war die Mi1. Es ist eine Murmelbahn, anstrengend aber lohnenswert. ( Vielleicht schaffst du es an Pfingsten?)
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Deleted 454842 (9. Juni 2019)

Seit einem blöden Sturz hab ich absurderweise etwas Schiss Tables zu springen, bzw ohne Angstbremse anzufahren, aber hat für ein bisschen Airtime gereicht.


----------



## Martina H. (9. Juni 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Seit einem blöden Sturz hab ich absurderweise



...was ist - bitteschön - daran absurd?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (9. Juni 2019)

Weil Tables eigentlich total super sind, um Sprünge zu lernen. Aber ich weiß, was du meinst.  Find's nur für mich grade eher nervig, weil Angstbremsen. Deswegen kleine Schritte und dann wird das schon.


----------



## Martina H. (9. Juni 2019)

... mit Angstbremsen kenn ich mich aus  - glaub mir: ist Schutzfunktion und damit nicht verkehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (11. Juni 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Seit einem blöden Sturz hab ich absurderweise etwas Schiss Tables zu springen, bzw ohne Angstbremse anzufahren, aber hat für ein bisschen Airtime gereicht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 871974



... ob jetzt mit oder ohne mulmige Gefühle:
Schaut super aus ...


----------



## Martina H. (11. Juni 2019)




----------



## lucie (11. Juni 2019)

Endlich mal wieder durch den Fichtelforrest in den Fichtelmountains.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. Juni 2019)

In der Pfalz ein bisschen Fahrtechnik geübt  und festgestellt dass es noch viel zu tun gibt 
Aber es ist immer gut neuen Input zu bekommen, dass erhält und fördert die Motivation


----------



## Aninaj (12. Juni 2019)

schee war's


----------



## Mausoline (12. Juni 2019)

War das der Spitzkehrenkurs?

@Aninaj was macht deine Hand  wieder besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. Juni 2019)

Nee das war ne "normale Pfalzkehre"  im Rahmen vom Ladies Fahrtechnikcamp im Kloster Esthal.
Sprich allgemeine Fahrtechnik auf den Pfälzer Trails


----------



## Mausoline (12. Juni 2019)

Ach so  war ja Pfingsten.


----------



## Aninaj (12. Juni 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> War das der Spitzkehrenkurs?
> 
> @Aninaj was macht deine Hand  wieder besser



Kann zwar nicht mit rechts schalten, aber Hand ist gut genug für kurze Airtime  Frau muss eben Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. Juni 2019)

Von mir auch ein paar Bilder, nachdem ich meine Schöne über die Trails von Molveno / Paganella gejagt hab.

Über gebaute Lines (sogar mit Holzelementen ) ...




... und über Stock (Wurzel) und Stein... 




Sie trägt mich runter... 




... ich sie auch mal rauf:




.... wir posen am See... 




Ich fahr Stellen, wo ich früher nur vorsichtig runtergeschoben hätte:




Da kommt ne Treppe - nach ner Kurve  - da haben anscheinend schon mehrere die Linie daneben gewählt:




... aber wir bleiben brav auf dem Weg :





Hab ich deutlich gemacht, wie begeistert ich sowohl vom neuen Bike als auch vom Bikeurlaub bin?
Das Gebiet hat echt schöne Trails, die definitiv aber nur was für gutes Wetter sind. Wir hatten den einen Tag in der früh noch feuchte Trails vom Rewgen in der Nacht und da waren die Steine rutschig, die Wurzeln glitschig und der Matsch dazwischen wie Schmierseife - da dachte ich, ich hätte erst am Vortag die Stützräder abgeschraubt bekommen. Am Tag später, mit trockenem Untergrund hatte man super Grip. Wir werden definitiv wieder hin...

Ups, sorry, sind jetzt aber viele Bilder von uns geworden.


----------



## Martina H. (22. Juni 2019)

... schaut sehr gut aus - also sowohl die Gegend, als auch Du auf und unter dem Bike


----------



## bikebecker (30. Juni 2019)

Hallo 
Der Hitze in der Stadt in die Hitze der Landstraße entflohen. 



Zum Glück nicht so schwer. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Mausoline (30. Juni 2019)

Au wei voll in der Sonne  

ich hab  heut lieber Home-Office gemacht und geh morgen raus


----------



## Mountini (5. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

das sind tolle Posts von Euch in diesem Forum. Gerne bin ich auf den Trails im Vorder- und Hochtaunus unterwegs.
Hat jemand von Euch Zeit und Lust für eine traillastige Tour am Wochenende? Viele Grüße, Christina


----------



## lucie (8. Juli 2019)

Mal wieder hüpfen...


----------



## Martina H. (8. Juli 2019)

... hab auch noch eins 





...die Hornisse fliegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (26. Juli 2019)

Hallo 
Auf dem Bergkastel Trail. 




Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Downhillqueen79 (8. August 2019)

Bissle Action aus Lac Blanc


----------



## Deleted 454842 (9. August 2019)

Von dem Park höre ich ja nur tolles.


----------



## Downhillqueen79 (10. August 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Von dem Park höre ich ja nur tolles.



Ja absolut. Da ist auch für jede Könnerstufe was dabei


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Oktober 2019)

Nun hole ich diesen Faden mal wieder aus dem Keller 
Und laß die kleinen Ladies mal zu Wort kommen:


Ungleiche Radkombi:







Mit 5 Jahren gibt diese Lady auf ihrem Puky schon richtig Gas:







Dann kam der Satz auf die Frage der Eltern was sie sich denn zu ihrem 6. Geb. wünsche:
"Ein Mountainbike, das brauche ich damit ich besser springen kann!"  
Nicht radelnde Eltern sind natürlich am Anfang nicht so zu überzeugen ein teures Kinder-MtB zu kaufen,
aber das kleine Scott ist ganz o.k. und die Kleine überglücklich:







Vollgas durch die Pfützen macht damit gleich noch mehr Spaß!
(Und Shredderbremsen sowieso... dumdidum...)







Auch Fahrradputzen ist klasse:


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Oktober 2019)

Mal sehen, wann sie nach Federweg verlangt.


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Oktober 2019)

Das wird wohl nicht so lange dauern, sie wiegt halt nur 18 kg, da federt nix richtig.
Momentan übt sie freihändig zu fahren, oh Schreck! 
Und als wir an einem anderen Kinder-MtB vorbei kamen, sagte ich: 
"Schau mal, so ähnlich wie Deins."
Sie dann: "Mit Schutzblech, wie uncool!"


----------



## Martina H. (10. Oktober 2019)

Federweg wird überschätzt 

Vollgas durch die Pfütze, Shredderbremse und EngelbertStraussHose :  für die Kleine


----------



## Schwimmer (10. Oktober 2019)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Das wird wohl nicht so lange dauern, sie wiegt halt nur 18 kg, da federt nix richtig.
> Momentan übt sie freihändig zu fahren, oh Schreck!
> Und als wir an einem anderen Kinder-MtB vorbei kamen, sagte ich:
> "Schau mal, so ähnlich wie Deins."
> Sie dann: "Mit Schutzblech, wie uncool!"



... von wem sie das nur hat ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Oktober 2019)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Das wird wohl nicht so lange dauern, sie wiegt halt nur 18 kg, da federt nix richtig.



Wem sagst du das.
Da dürfte es noch erheblich dauern, bis sie dafür ausreichend Masse hat. Wenn ich überlege, dass die Zwillinge eines Kollegen erst 4,5 Jahre alt sind und schon 22 kg wiegen. Also einzeln. Und die sind schlank dabei.


----------



## heckenbraunelle (12. Oktober 2019)

Radln im Herbst. Einfach schön.





Gruß
Heckenbraunelle


----------



## lucie (27. Oktober 2019)

Den wohl vorerst letzten, schön warmen und sonnigen Tag genutzt...


----------



## Martina H. (27. Oktober 2019)

Käsekuchen  Zitrone und Thymian


----------



## Martina H. (27. Oktober 2019)

Ich weiss nicht, ob es schon der Saisonabschluss war - aber geil war's schon


----------



## Perlenkette (27. Oktober 2019)

Cool; bei einigen Kameraeinstellungen vermutet man erst die Lady mit dem orangen Bike- eine optische Täuschung, denn erst bei Lenkereinschlag wir sichtbar- es die Dame auf grün !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (27. Oktober 2019)

... die Lady in Orange war diesmal in Silber unterwegs und stand (wie so oft) hinter der Kamera


----------



## Mausoline (27. Oktober 2019)

Sehr schön gemacht 
Wo habt ihr denn die vielen Treppchen gefunden?


----------



## Martina H. (27. Oktober 2019)

... nicht in der Pfalz


----------



## lucie (27. Oktober 2019)

...aber fast. 

Im Land der Hexen, in der Nähe vom Blocksberg.


----------



## Mausoline (27. Oktober 2019)




----------



## frechehex (28. Oktober 2019)

Ich genieße den schönen Herbst in den Weinbergen und mit viel Sonne ?




 




Die


----------



## Mausoline (28. Oktober 2019)

Wir haben diesen superschönen Samstag auch genutzt, um mal ein paar Wege zu testen 

Dieser Vesperplatz kam zu früh 




Die hm bergab auf der Sommerseite machen Spaß 




allerdings haben sie uns auch ein paar Steine in den Weg gelegt




Teilweise gehts auf Nationalparkwegen wieder nach oben  nur nicht aus der Spurt treten!




Etwas feuchter und rutschiger, aber auf Blätter gesäumten Pfaden gehts mit viel Spaß  wieder hinab ins Tal




Unten werden wir wieder von der Sonne empfangen




kurzer Hänger  am Brunnen




bevors auf der Winterseite wieder nach oben geht, schattiger und frischer gehts zurück ins Tal




auf dieser Seite sind die losen und festen Steine etwas größer 




Zum Abschluß wirds nochmal flowig  bevor wir unten im feuchten Schatten wieder ausgeworfen werden.




Schee wars  mit nicht wenig hm bergauf haben wir uns schöne Abfahrten verdient.


----------



## Katrin1985 (8. November 2019)

Zwar hab ich das Bike nicht mehr, aber es geht ja um den Einsatz 





#dirtybikesphoto


----------



## bobo2606 (17. November 2019)

Ich habe mal unsere Urlaubsfotos sortiert......
Da sich die Dame meines Herzens hier im Forum nicht herumtreibt, spiele ich mal Postilion…..


----------



## bobo2606 (17. November 2019)

Nochmal was.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobo2606 (17. November 2019)

Weiter geht's....













Dann lass ich die Damen mal wieder unter sich.
Servus...….


----------



## Mausoline (17. November 2019)

Wo seid ihr denn rum gefahren 

Mir kommt nix bekannt vor  aber interessant siehts aus.


----------



## bobo2606 (17. November 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wo seid ihr denn rum gefahren
> 
> Mir kommt nix bekannt vor  aber interessant siehts aus.



Die ersten beiden solltest du kennen......, Auffahrt zum Survetta-Pass, Blick auf die Bernina

Der zweite Post ist Val Veny und Val Ferret (Grossraum Aosta..), der Monte Bianco ist auch mal im Bild 

Der dritte dann am Passo Invergneux (ebenfalls Grossraum Aosta)

Insgesamt ca. 3 Wochen mit Traumwetter....


----------



## Mausoline (17. November 2019)

Suvretta Loop, die Vermutung hatte ich bei dem Talfoto  übrigens tolle Wolke 
und bei uns war das Wetter nicht so dolle.
Die anderen Gegenden kenn ich (noch) nicht und leider bin ich kein guter Bergerkenner.

Passo Invergneux sieht gut aus und hört sich gut an  hab mal gegoogelt. Hattet ihr immer einen festen Standort?


----------



## Lenka K. (17. November 2019)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Insgesamt ca. 3 Wochen mit Traumwetter


In diesem Sommer?


----------



## bobo2606 (17. November 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Suvretta Loop, die Vermutung hatte ich bei dem Talfoto  übrigens tolle Wolke
> und bei uns war das Wetter nicht so dolle.



Dann beim nächsten Mal...



Mausoline schrieb:


> Die anderen Gegenden kenn ich (noch) nicht und leider bin ich kein guter Bergerkenner.



Der Großraum Aosta ist cool, riesig, unheimlich viele Möglichkeiten und höhere Berge bekommst du in den Alpen halt nicht....
Also unbedingt mal was einplanen. Stunzis Mont Blanc Runde wäre mal was....



Mausoline schrieb:


> Passo Invergneux sieht gut aus und hört sich gut an  hab mal gegoogelt. Hattet ihr immer einen festen Standort?



Passo Invergneux ist schon lässig. Im Nachhinein meinte meine Liebste allerdings es wäre bergauf und bergab zu viel zu schieben.....
Standorttechnisch haben wird die Vorteile unseres VW-Campers voll ausgenutzt......


----------



## bobo2606 (17. November 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> In diesem Sommer?



Es war nicht mehr ganz "Sommer"......, Mitte Sept bis 5.Okt......


----------



## Lenka K. (17. November 2019)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Es war nicht mehr ganz "Sommer"......, Mitte Sept bis 5.Okt......


Ach so ... ich hab' nämlich im Sommer vergeblich auf eine längere Schönwetterperiode gewartet ... gut erwischt!


----------



## Mausoline (17. November 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ach so ... ich hab' nämlich im Sommer vergeblich auf eine längere Schönwetterperiode gewartet ... gut erwischt!



Nicht nur du 



bobo2606 schrieb:


> ... Der Großraum Aosta ist cool, riesig, unheimlich viele Möglichkeiten und höhere Berge bekommst du in den Alpen halt nicht....
> Also unbedingt mal was einplanen. Stunzis Mont Blanc Runde wäre mal was.......



Stunzis Runde, meinst du Tobleronix Matterhorn?  never
und Mont Blanc Runde war bei den Ladies mal im Gespräch, inzwischen nicht mehr 
Ein bißchen mehr fahren sollte schon dabei sein, sonst lieber zu Fuß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobo2606 (17. November 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ach so ... ich hab' nämlich im Sommer vergeblich auf eine längere Schönwetterperiode gewartet ... gut erwischt!


Jup....., temperaturmässig war halt alles dabei, von Eiskratzen in den hohen Seitentälern bis 25° im Haupttal.


----------



## bobo2606 (17. November 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Nicht nur du
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie wäre es damit






						Abruzzix - durch Italiens Mitte
					

Pfff. Fahr mal in den Harz oder den Deister und sag das nochmal. Gruß aus Norddeutschland :p Norddeutschland fängt erst da an, wo's flach ist :)




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Post #888

Ich hab es mir nicht genau angesehen, aber ich bin bei der Recherche im Vorfeld drüber gestolpert....


----------



## Lenka K. (17. November 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Mont Blanc Runde war bei den Ladies mal im Gespräch, inzwischen nicht mehr


Warum?

Ich bin die Runde '99 mit einem 63mm-Hardtail gefahren . Und es hat auch mit *dem* Material Spass gemacht!

Ja, bei den meisten Pässen ist längeres Schieben angesagt (dafür muss frau kaum Schotter schrubben   ), aber die Abfahrten und Aussichten entschädigen die Strapazen. Ich kannte die Ecke schon damals recht gut vom Klettern und trotzdem war's ein tolles Erlebnis.


----------



## Mausoline (17. November 2019)

vor 10 Jahren hätt ich mir da auch keine Gedanken gemacht. Inzwischen sind so viele Wanderer unterwegs und so viele Hütten bzw. Unterkünfte gibts nicht auf der Runde. Die Bewertungen mancher Hütten haben uns auch abgeschreckt.
Panoramatechnisch und so wollt ich das immer mal machen.


----------



## Mausoline (17. November 2019)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich gucks mir mal an


----------



## Lenka K. (18. November 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Inzwischen sind so viele Wanderer unterwegs


Die TMB ist nicht erst gestern beliebt geworden . Wenn du ausserhalb der Saison (Juli-August) fährst, wird's nicht so dramatisch sein. Wir waren Anfang September unterwegs und hatten optimales Wetter und Verhältnisse.

Was die Unterkünfte angeht, mei, es ist Hochgebirge. Aber wer am Col de Balme übernachtet, ist selber schuld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (4. Dezember 2019)

Am Hausberg im Dezember: es war am WE megarutschig aber dadurch richtig spannend 













Heute früh jedoch war es ganz schön "zapfig"...


----------



## Votec Tox (9. Dezember 2019)

Heute wollte die kleine Lady unbedingt im Regen biken 








Und ihre ganz eigene Interpretation eines Trackstands! Sie stand tatsächlich eine kleine Weile auf der Stelle: 







Hinterher


----------



## Mausoline (9. Dezember 2019)

Regen oder Pfützen  da haben die Kleinen Spaß
war schon immer so.


----------



## jboe (14. Januar 2020)

Nach einer lange Pause hier, bin ich wieder etwas aktiver und  mag euch gern unsere Große ( 7 Jahre) zeigen. Ich finds ja megacool, dass ihr der Bikepark Hahnenklee richtig Spaß macht.


----------



## IndianaWalross (22. Januar 2020)

Wo kann man denn so Kinder kaufen, die sich echt für Natur und Bewegung begeistern?  ? 
Meine angeheirateten Neffen und Nichten sind alle leichenblass und hocken nur in der Butze. ?


----------



## Mausoline (22. Januar 2020)

Nimm sie an der Hand und zeigs ihnen 
Es darf auf keinen Fall langweilig sein und am Anfang wird auch Gemaule sein. Das vergeht ... irgendwann.
Du kannst ihnen ja als Belohnung ne halbe Stunde TV oder was weiß ich versprechen oder nen Pudding kochen  keine Ahnung wie alt die sind.

Die brauchen alle nur jemand, der sie führt und sagt so wirds gemacht _allerdings ist´s nicht in jedem Alter so einfach _


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Januar 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Nimm sie an der Hand und zeigs ihnen
> Es darf auf keinen Fall langweilig sein und am Anfang wird auch Gemaule sein. Das vergeht ... irgendwann.
> Du kannst ihnen ja als Belohnung ne halbe Stunde TV oder was weiß ich versprechen oder nen Pudding kochen  keine Ahnung wie alt die sind.
> 
> Die brauchen alle nur jemand, der sie führt und sagt so wirds gemacht _allerdings ist´s nicht in jedem Alter so einfach _


Das muss leider nicht immer funktionieren. Hab' ich selber bei meinem Bruder erlebt. Aber es ist schon ein Anfang ...


----------



## missfranzi (23. Januar 2020)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> dritte dann am Passo Invergneux


hah - hab ichs doch richtig erkannt


----------



## missfranzi (23. Januar 2020)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> bergauf und bergab zu viel zu schieben.....


och, wenn man da klassisch fährt, kann man doch ewig das Tal hoch strampeln... und dann ist nur am Ende die Flanke hoch zu tragen (wenn man nicht noch irgendwelche anderen Abstecher macht... ;-)
gut, runter, da ist dann schon die eigene Fahrtechnik entscheidend. Vor drei Jahren hab ich auch noch einiges mehr geschoben als dies Jahr...
Ich find die Gegend dort einfach nur genial! So schön


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. Januar 2020)

Darf ich als Mann hier auch rein schreiben , das meine Frau ( zumindest im Winter ) jetzt auch Fatbike fährt   
Bin mal gespannt , ob ich mein Fatti wenigstens im Sommer wieder zurück bekomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jboe (24. Januar 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn so Kinder kaufen, die sich echt für Natur und Bewegung begeistern?  ?
> Meine angeheirateten Neffen und Nichten sind alle leichenblass und hocken nur in der Butze. ?


Unsere sind es von Kleinauf gewöhnt, anfangs im Singletrailer hörte man sie 1km weit lachen. "Mama, das war lustig, das kitzelt im Bauch wenn ich fliege." Und dann auf dem Laufrad und jetzt auf den Bikes. Nehm sie mit in den Wald, sie werden dich irgendwann lieben. Anfansg werden sie vielleicht motzen, aber wenn sie Lust bekommen haben, besuchen sie dich ganz oft.


----------



## IndianaWalross (25. Januar 2020)

Jetzt müssen wir es nur schaffen sie ausgeliehen zu bekommen. Wir dürfen nämlich als einzige in der Verwandschaft nicht. Sie haben Angst um ihre Kids wenn die bei uns sind. Es könnte ihnen ja was zustoßen, Natur oder sowas fürchterliches  ?


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Januar 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Nimm sie an der Hand und zeigs ihnen
> Es darf auf keinen Fall langweilig sein und am Anfang wird auch Gemaule sein. Das vergeht ... irgendwann.
> Du kannst ihnen ja als Belohnung ne halbe Stunde TV oder was weiß ich versprechen oder nen Pudding kochen  keine Ahnung wie alt die sind.
> 
> Die brauchen alle nur jemand, der sie führt und sagt so wirds gemacht _allerdings ist´s nicht in jedem Alter so einfach _


Wichtig ist halt vorleben... Mit meiner großen 8 hab ich zuletzt ne 45km Runde gedreht..  
Fully ausprobieren, hat sie übrigens selbst aufgebaut. 


Auf 45 km Runde.. das mit dem kurzen im Wald ...

Die letzten beiden Willingen letzte Herbstferien...


----------



## Votec Tox (25. Januar 2020)

Vielleicht ist es auch ein klein wenig Veranlagung, die dann eben entsprechend gefördert wird, weil dies leichter fällt.
Die kleine MtB-Lady von den Bildern neulich möchte jedenfalls jeden Tag biken  vor einer Woche hatten wir sie in Davos zum Skifahren dabei, sie fuhr singend überall hinterher, macht alles nach, probiert alles aus, nun möchte sie nur noch Tiefschnee (10 cm ;-) fahren...

Nun wieder Bilder:
Bei anfänglich -10 Grad:







Ganz bequem mit der Bahn hoch:







Auf Pischa:







Blick auf Davos:







Das treue, alte 4x Hardtail mit schmalen 26" Matschreifen macht das prima mit:







Wieder zu Hause im eisigen Nebelwald...


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Januar 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Jetzt müssen wir es nur schaffen sie ausgeliehen zu bekommen. Wir dürfen nämlich als einzige in der Verwandschaft nicht. Sie haben Angst um ihre Kids wenn die bei uns sind. Es könnte ihnen ja was zustoßen, Natur oder sowas fürchterliches  ?


Diese Einstellung macht es natürlich schwer bis unmöglich   

Ich sag immer Kinder die sich nicht schmutzig Machen beim spielen sind krank...


----------



## IndianaWalross (25. Januar 2020)

Ja bei uns kriegten die mit ihren 13/fast16 halt Schnitzmesser in die Finger, dürften Lagerfeuer machen, im Zelt pennen und sich im Wald dreckig machen auf Bäumen oder mit den bikes. Die große ist schon meine Größe die darf nur ein Cityrad fahren, die würde ich sogar auf meinen 2t Cyclocrosser setzen können inzwischen. 
Aber Gott bewahre...


----------



## jboe (25. Januar 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Jetzt müssen wir es nur schaffen sie ausgeliehen zu bekommen. Wir dürfen nämlich als einzige in der Verwandschaft nicht. Sie haben Angst um ihre Kids wenn die bei uns sind. Es könnte ihnen ja was zustoßen, Natur oder sowas fürchterliches  ?


Ohwee, das sind schwere Voraussetzungen. Schade für die Kids... :-(


----------



## jboe (25. Januar 2020)

Wir spielen auch gern im Wald. Dreck, gehört zum glücklichen Kindsein einfach dazu. Das war der Start der Tou

r, danach sah sie etwas anders aus.


----------



## IndianaWalross (25. Januar 2020)

jboe schrieb:


> Ohwee, das sind schwere Voraussetzungen. Schade für die Kids... :-(



Und das obwohl ich entgegen anderer Vermutungen garkeine Kinder esse. Wer weiss was die für Parasiten haben, ausserdem entweder zu zäh (dürr) oder zu schwabbelig (Babyspeck). Gnnnr gnnnr gnnr  ? 
Ja ist schade, aber bis die 18 sind und endlich selbst entscheiden dürfen nicht zu ändern. Und dann ist eh egal.
Ich find immer diese Videos von diesen MTB Zwergen die schon mit Laufrad und Pampers abgehen wie Schmidts Katze so geil ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (25. Januar 2020)

Die Eltern mit einladen, damit sie sehen was passiert 

Ja schade, nein furchtbar traurig, dass es so ist


----------



## PORTEX77 (25. Januar 2020)

jboe schrieb:


> Wir spielen auch gern im Wald. Dreck, gehört zum glücklichen Kindsein einfach dazu. Das war der Start der TouAnhang anzeigen 969802r, danach sah sie etwas anders aus.


Crosspost:
Das ist doch ein BdW vom @Surtre oder?


----------



## Surtre (26. Januar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Crosspost:
> Das ist doch ein BdW vom @Surtre oder?


Exakt
Beim Kind gibt es auch gewisse Verbindungen.


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Januar 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Ja bei uns kriegten die mit ihren 13/fast16 halt Schnitzmesser in die Finger, dürften Lagerfeuer machen, im Zelt pennen und sich im Wald dreckig machen auf Bäumen oder mit den bikes. Die große ist schon meine Größe die darf nur ein Cityrad fahren, die würde ich sogar auf meinen 2t Cyclocrosser setzen können inzwischen.
> Aber Gott bewahre...


Oh je die armen... (Neffen)


----------



## Mausoline (26. Januar 2020)

Surtre schrieb:


> Exakt
> Beim Kind gibt es auch gewisse Verbindungen.




aber richtige Strümpfe könnt ihr dem Kind schon mal anziehen  nicht dass es sich erkältet oder so.


----------



## jboe (27. Januar 2020)

Kind darf sich selbst anziehen und ist gut abgehärtet. ? Wer als Baby die Natur auch oral erkunden darf, den haut so schnell nix um. ? Die orale Marienkäferliebe war aber auf beider Seiten kein positives Erlebnis.  Er hat es aber überlebt und sie hat es nicht nochmal probiert. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (27. Januar 2020)




----------



## Martina H. (15. April 2020)

...mein erstes Selbstauslöserbild


----------



## Mausoline (15. April 2020)

und wieviel Versuche hast du gebraucht


----------



## Horalka (15. April 2020)

Hallo. Bin neu hier bei euch Mädels. Am Wo hab ich mal sooo ne schöne Stelle gefunden (natürlich Blümchen ?) dass ich da gleich ein Foto schießen musste. ? Ich hoffe euch gefällts. Grüßle


----------



## Martina H. (15. April 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> und wieviel Versuche hast du gebraucht



... wirst lachen - das war gleich der Erste. Habe dann noch eins gemacht, ist ähnlich.


Ich hätte mir das echt schwieriger vorgestellt. Muss aber noch eine bessere Halterung basteln. Die hat jetzt nur locker am Hörnchen gebaumelt, dass war beim Bremsen eher suboptimal  Aber ich bin ja morgen wieder auf Arbeit - mal sehen, ob da was geht 



Horalka schrieb:


> Hallo. Bin neu hier bei euch Mädels. Am Wo hab ich mal sooo ne schöne Stelle gefunden (natürlich Blümchen ?) dass ich da gleich ein Foto schießen musste. ? Ich hoffe euch gefällts. Grüßle



... ich glaub, dass Bild wäre bei den Impressionen besser aufgehoben


----------



## Mausoline (15. April 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... wirst lachen - das war gleich der Erste. Habe dann noch eins gemacht, ist ähnlich.
> Anhang anzeigen 1018947
> 
> Ich hätte mir das echt schwieriger vorgestellt. Muss aber noch eine bessere Halterung basteln. Die hat jetzt nur locker am Hörnchen gebaumelt, dass war beim Bremsen eher suboptimal  Aber ich bin ja morgen wieder auf Arbeit - mal sehen, ob da was geht  ...



Anfängerglück   
nee, hast auch ne gute Stelle ausgesucht.
Ich stell bei Selbstauslöser immer Serienbild ein, dann ist manchmal auch ein Treffer dabei.


----------



## Horalka (15. April 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... wirst lachen - das war gleich der Erste. Habe dann noch eins gemacht, ist ähnlich.
> Anhang anzeigen 1018947
> 
> Ich hätte mir das echt schwieriger vorgestellt. Muss aber noch eine bessere Halterung basteln. Die hat jetzt nur locker am Hörnchen gebaumelt, dass war beim Bremsen eher suboptimal  Aber ich bin ja morgen wieder auf Arbeit - mal sehen, ob da was geht
> ...


Oki


----------



## Horalka (16. April 2020)

Und das hier? War Gardasee. War echt meeega ?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. April 2020)

Mit dem Bike im Einsatz und heut endlich auch die letzten 2 Kehren in unserem "Spitz"-Kehrentrail geschafft - mein Highlight!

(Video doppelklicken, weil der Kameramann Hochbildformat gewählt hat...)


----------



## Martina H. (16. April 2020)

... wird doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horalka (17. April 2020)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Mit dem Bike im Einsatz und heut endlich auch die letzten 2 Kehren in unserem "Spitz"-Kehrentrail geschafft - mein Highlight!
> 
> (Video doppelklicken, weil der Kameramann Hochbildformat gewählt hat...)


Ou ja das kenn ich. Hasse Spitzkehren und vor allem wenn die auch noch Steil sind ? Und auf meinem Home Trail hab ich 5. Jetzt am Montag hab ichs das erste mal Zwei links rum geschafft. Die Rechts rum muss ich mich noch trauen aber ja, einfacher gesagt ? Gibt aber gutes Gefühl auch wenn es jetzt einseitig war ? Und dir ???


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. April 2020)

Geplant war ja eigentlich Osterurlaub irgendwo in den Alpen - is nich.
Also heut mal wieder Tour und jede nur mögliche Stelle mitnehmen, die sich zum Üben eignet - das hab ich so von meinen Meistern (@HTWolfi und @0815p ) gelernt. Die haben mich sogar soweit gebracht, dass ich heut echt den Satz gebracht hab: "Und wir bleiben hier so lange, bis ich hier rumkomme!"  Irgendwann musst ich aber auf @scratch_a hören und mit ihm heimfahren - war heut nämlich nicht mein Tag und ich hab nichts gescheites zusammengebracht. Aber vielleicht erheitern euch ja meine gesammelten Fails ...


----------



## Martina H. (19. April 2020)

...kleiner Tip:

Handy quer - sieht man mehr 

:doppeldaumen: für Deine Geduld  - dranbleiben


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. April 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...kleiner Tip.
> 
> Handy quer - sieht man mehr
> 
> :doppeldaumen: für Deine Geduld  - dranbleiben


Ja, man muss es wieder doppelklicken, dann sieht man auch das ganze Hochformat.

@scratch_a Wenn du schon nicht auf mich hörst...


----------



## Martina H. (19. April 2020)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ja, man muss es wieder doppelklicken, dann sieht man auch das ganze Hochformat.



....kommt dann immer noch auf den Bildschirm an - Quer funktioniert einfach besser 

@scratch_a  kannste glauben


----------



## Votec Tox (19. April 2020)

Also mit 26" hätte das geklappt  Alternativ das Geländer absägen und 20 cm tiefer setzen... 
Spaß beiseite, sieht sehr knifflig aus! Und der letzte Versuch hat doch nahezu geklappt!


----------



## Fasani (19. April 2020)

Ist doch wirklich ne enge Kiste


----------



## Martina H. (19. April 2020)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Also mit 26" hätte das geklappt  Alternativ das Geländer absägen und 20 cm tiefer setzen...
> Spaß beiseite, sieht sehr knifflig aus! Und der letzte Versuch hat doch nahezu geklappt!




na klar - und dann den Koppskegel drüberweg


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. April 2020)

Ich hab die ganze Zeit Angst um ihre Finger gehabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. April 2020)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Also mit 26" hätte das geklappt  Alternativ das Geländer absägen und 20 cm tiefer setzen...
> Spaß beiseite, sieht sehr knifflig aus! Und der letzte Versuch hat doch nahezu geklappt!


Andy ist mit dem 29er vorneweg gefahren - problemlos und selbst nach meinen ersten gescheiterten Versuchen, als er überlegt hat, warum er mit dem 29er rumgekommen ist, ist er im nächsten Versuch gleich wieder rumgekommen


----------



## Aninaj (19. April 2020)

Ohne es besser zu können (oder gar die Stelle zu kennen) würde ich, von dem was man sieht, versuchen das VR deutlich weiter nach links, also in den Kurveninnenrand zu platzieren. Das schaut auf dem Video immer eher mittig vom Weg aus. Damit verschenkst du Platz nach rechts, den du später dann brauchst um am Geländer vorbei zu kommen.


----------



## Martina H. (19. April 2020)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Andy ist mit dem 29er vorneweg gefahren - problemlos und selbst nach meinen ersten gescheiterten Versuchen, als er überlegt hat, warum er mit dem 29er rumgekommen ist, ist er im nächsten Versuch gleich wieder rumgekommen




...der nimmt ja Handys auch hochkant


----------



## lucie (19. April 2020)

@scratch_a vergisst einfach nur, im Handy vom 29er auf das 650B-Format umzustellen.


----------



## scratch_a (19. April 2020)

Ich hab lieber mehr Defizite im filmen und komm dafür um solche engen Kehren, trotz 29" und XL-Rahmen ?
Warum soll ich ihr glauben, wenn sie mir nicht mal glaubt, dass man in solchen Situationen die Bremse und Lenker nicht einfach so loslassen soll? Ich hab keine blauen Flecken vom filmen bekommen...


----------



## Martina H. (19. April 2020)

... Du könntest mir glauben  - ich komm eh nicht um die Kurve, egal, ob freihändig, mit Bremse, ohne Bremse, Lenker anfassen, loslassen, blaue Flecken oder gequetschte Finger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (19. April 2020)

Hab auch noch ein Selfie von gestern.

Schräglage oder schräg fotografiert


----------



## Mausoline (19. April 2020)

Fasani schrieb:


> Ist doch wirklich ne enge Kiste



Find ich auch. 
Und beide mords Geduld


----------



## MeliFe89 (19. April 2020)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Andy ist mit dem 29er vorneweg gefahren - problemlos und selbst nach meinen ersten gescheiterten Versuchen, als er überlegt hat, warum er mit dem 29er rumgekommen ist, ist er im nächsten Versuch gleich wieder rumgekommen


Sieht echt schon gut aus! Hut ab! Wie groß bist du und welche rahmengröße hat dein bike? Lg meli


----------



## Lenka K. (19. April 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Du könntest mir glauben  - ich komm eh nicht um die Kurve, egal, ob freihändig, mit Bremse, ohne Bremse, Lenker anfassen, loslassen, blaue Flecken oder gequetschte Finger


Manuelles Umsetzen beschde!


----------



## Martina H. (20. April 2020)

*DAS*...





...beherrsche ich perfekt


----------



## scylla (20. April 2020)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Geplant war ja eigentlich Osterurlaub irgendwo in den Alpen - is nich.
> Also heut mal wieder Tour und jede nur mögliche Stelle mitnehmen, die sich zum Üben eignet - das hab ich so von meinen Meistern (@HTWolfi und @0815p ) gelernt. Die haben mich sogar soweit gebracht, dass ich heut echt den Satz gebracht hab: "Und wir bleiben hier so lange, bis ich hier rumkomme!"  Irgendwann musst ich aber auf @scratch_a hören und mit ihm heimfahren - war heut nämlich nicht mein Tag und ich hab nichts gescheites zusammengebracht. Aber vielleicht erheitern euch ja meine gesammelten Fails ...



Da hast du dir ja eine fies-enge Kehre ausgesucht, schöne Übungsstelle 

Achtung Schlauschnack  ?

Zwei Sachen könntest du eventuell besser machen:

Dein Vorderrad ist noch zu gerade während du umsetzt. Anders gesagt, du könntest weiter und enger in die Kurve reinfahren. Du fährst zwar zuerst eng an, ziehst dann aber nicht innen weiter sondern kommst nach außen, weil du das Vorderrad nicht so stark einschlagen willst, das bringt dich dann auch dem Geländer zu nahe. Ein stärker eingeschlagenes Vorderrad hilft dann auch beim Schwenken.
Es sieht so aus als würdest du versuchen, das Hinterrad primär mit einer Tief-Hoch Bewegung der Hüfte und den Füßen hochzuziehen während dein restlicher Oberkörper zu wenig mitgeht. Man sieht auch wie du teils am Anfang sogar in den Hinterbau reinpumpst um das Hochziehen aus der Hüfte einzuleiten. Das sollte eher nicht passieren. Das führt erstens dazu, dass es nicht richtig kontrolliert hoch kommt und zweitens, dass du die Kontrolle übers Vorderrad kurzzeitig verlierst. Dein Vorderrad rollt oder rutscht auch bei jedem Umsetzversuch ein bisschen vor, wenn man im Video darauf achtet. Oder du hältst die Vorderradbremse gleichzeitig nicht genügend fest? Besser wäre jedenfalls, durch eine Vorne-Hoch Bewegung des gesamten Körpers bis in die Schultern rein das Hinterrad zum Steigen zu bewegen, also so als würdest du über den Lenker springen wollen. Das erfordert dann auch kein Reinpumpen in den Hinterbau um die Bewegung einzuleiten. Dadurch kommt das Hinterrad kontrollierter hoch weil es nicht so sehr mit den Füßen "gezogen" werden muss, sondern eher über die Schwerpunktverlagerung und Last-Einleitung über den Lenker hoch geht, und du hast gleichzeitig während des Umsetzers ordentlich Druck auf dem Vorderrad, so dass das nicht mehr ausbüchst.

Um auszuprobieren wie es in Bezug auf das Fahrrad sein sollte, kannst du das Fahrrad mal mit gezogener VR-Bremse und eingeschlagenem VR neben dich stellen, und dann über nach vorne Drücken des Lenkers das Hinterrad zum steigen bringen. Dabei bewundern, dass das Hinterrad umso mehr zur Seite schwenkt, umso mehr das VR eingeschlagen ist und umso mehr du das äußere Lenkerende belastest. Dieselbe Lastsituation auf das Fahrrad musst du auch versuchen zu erzeugen, während du drauf sitzt und eine Kurve umsetzt.
Wenn du ein altes kürzeres Rad hast, könntest du erst mal damit üben um den Bewegungsablauf zu verfeinern. Es schaut aus als wäre das Coal schon ordentlich lang und hoch für dich, so eine lange Geometrie wehrt sich natürlich gegen den "Überschlag" nach vorne... was im Steilen positiv aber zum Einüben des Umsetz-Bewegungsablauf nicht gerade hilfreich ist.


----------



## xsusix (20. April 2020)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Geplant war ja eigentlich Osterurlaub irgendwo in den Alpen - is nich.
> Also heut mal wieder Tour und jede nur mögliche Stelle mitnehmen, die sich zum Üben eignet - das hab ich so von meinen Meistern (@HTWolfi und @0815p ) gelernt. Die haben mich sogar soweit gebracht, dass ich heut echt den Satz gebracht hab: "Und wir bleiben hier so lange, bis ich hier rumkomme!"  Irgendwann musst ich aber auf @scratch_a hören und mit ihm heimfahren - war heut nämlich nicht mein Tag und ich hab nichts gescheites zusammengebracht. Aber vielleicht erheitern euch ja meine gesammelten Fails ...


Coole Stelle! 
Und super das du einen Kameramann hast 
Was mir aufgefallen ist, dein Blick geht meist geradeaus. Mir wurde gesagt man soll zum Kurvenausgang schauen (nicht das ich das immer machen würde ) evtl klappts dann mit dem Einlenken...


----------



## Horalka (20. April 2020)

Ich war mal gestern seit langem in der Pfalz. War mal wieder meeega. Und die Trails in der Pfalz sind ja immer echt klasse ?


----------



## Aninaj (20. April 2020)

Da ich viele Wege in der Pfalz kenne: Das erste Bild schaut nicht aus, als wenn das ein Weg / Trail ist. Daher das nächste mal bitte auf den Wegen bleiben. Wir wollen ja noch lange die schönen Trails in der Pfalz genießen können.


----------



## Horalka (20. April 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Da ich viele Wege in der Pfalz kenne: Das erste Bild schaut nicht aus, als wenn das ein Weg / Trail ist. Daher das nächste mal bitte auf den Wegen bleiben. Wir wollen ja noch lange die schönen Trails in der Pfalz genießen können.


Da hat sich die Navi verfahren und haben den eigentliche Trail erst paar Meter weiter gefunden und war ne schöne Stelle zum Foto machen, sonnst fahren wir ja und machen keine Fotos aber danke für den Hinweis. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. April 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> ... Es schaut aus als wäre das Coal schon ordentlich lang und hoch für dich, so eine lange Geometrie wehrt sich natürlich gegen den "Überschlag" nach vorne... was im Steilen positiv aber zum Einüben des Umsetz-Bewegungsablauf nicht gerade hilfreich ist.


Vielen Dank für dein langes Feedback. Die Trockenübungen mit danbenstehen und rumschwenken hab ich gemacht, auch an der Stelle, aber wenn man mal oben drauf ist, ist's halt doch immer was anderes.
Den Aspekt mit dem Bike lang und groß find ich grad echt interessant, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich dich da richtig versteh. Mit "ordentlich lang und hoch für dich" - meinst du da "zu groß" allgemein, oder jetzt nur spezielle für technische Übungen (bei meinem noch niedrigen Könnensniveau)?


----------



## Aninaj (20. April 2020)

Was scylla glaube ich meint: "zu groß" wäre etwas übertrieben, aber der Rahmen ist ja eher lang (Reach) und hoch (Stack) für deine Körpergröße. Auf einem kürzeren Bike (Reach) würde dir die Gewichtsverlagerungen vor und zurück leichter fallen und auf einem "tieferen" Bike (Stack) kannst du besser Gewicht auf die Gabel bringen.

Wenn man weiß wie es geht, dann geht das auch mit einem (zu) langen Bike. Wenn man aber noch kein Gefühl / keine Übung hat, wie das Gewicht auf dem Bike verteilt werden sollte, dann ist es schwerer es zu lernen.


----------



## scylla (20. April 2020)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Mit "ordentlich lang und hoch für dich" - meinst du da "zu groß" allgemein, oder jetzt nur spezielle für technische Übungen (bei meinem noch niedrigen Könnensniveau)?



Wie @Aninaj schon sagt 

"zu groß" würde ich nicht sagen. Das schaut im Grunde genommen schon gut aus.
Nur für den Anfang im Spitzkehrenstolpern ist es eben nicht gerade das einfachste Übungsgerät, es mach dir eben durch die (durchaus positive) Eigenschaft die Überschlagsneigung zu verringern die Sache erst mal schwerer, weil du beim Umsetzen ja im Prinzip genau sowas wie einen kontrollierten Nahezu-Überschlag (überspitzt formuliert) fabrizieren möchtest.
Ich rede da aus Erfahrung  genau aus dem Grund habe ich vor ein paar Jahren mein damaliges "long and slack" Rad erst mal an den Nagel gehängt und hab lieber erst mal mit einer konservativeren Geo geübt. Zumindest mir hat das geholfen, das alles sauber einzuüben ohne mir das Leben zusätzlich schwer zu machen, und dadurch in Versuchung zu kommen auf unsaubere Tricks zurück greifen zu müssen (wie z.B. das mit den Füßen hochziehen). Nachdem ich das mit dem kurzen Rad geübt hatte, konnte ich es dann auch recht leicht auf einen störrischeren Drahtesel adaptieren. Ob es andersrum so gut gegangen wäre...  es hätte zumindest für mehr Frust und langsameres Lernen geführt, da bin ich mir recht sicher.


----------



## lucie (20. April 2020)

@WarriorPrincess Du hast doch das nette kleine HT, hast Du doch noch, oder - versuch es doch erst einmal damit im Flachen.
Mit dem HT bekommst Du u.a. auch mehr Rückmeldung und kannst besser erspüren, was Dein Körper machen muss, um das Hinterrad kontrolliert zu entlasten, auch wenn die Gabel natürlich nicht starr ist, aber das ließe sich ja etwas beieinflussen (mehr Druck oder wenn möglich komplett zumachen). Dann hat man nicht gleich das Gefühl, dass die Gabel so weit einfedert und spürt den Punkt besser, bei dem man tatsächlich das HR vom Boden wegbekommt. Vorsichtig in Richtung Stoppie üben und immer wieder Trackstand, Trackstand, Trackstand...

Wenn das dann relativ sicher klappt, ist der Bewegungsablauf recht schnell auch auf's Fully, den Crosser, den Singlespeeder übertragbar.


----------



## Mausoline (20. April 2020)

Horalka schrieb:


> Ich war mal gestern seit langem in der Pfalz. War mal wieder meeega. Und die Trails in der Pfalz sind ja immer echt klasse ?



Und was ist das für eine Burg? kommt mir grad nicht bekannt vor


----------



## Horalka (21. April 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Und was ist das für eine Burg? kommt mir grad nicht bekannt vor


----------



## Mausoline (25. April 2020)

aaah Luitpoldturm, war ich schon lang nicht mehr oben. Das letzte Mal sind wir drumrum gefahren 


Gestern hab ich mal ne Runde auf der anderen Seite vom Ort gedreht. Erstaunlicherweise waren wenig Leute unterwegs, dafür gabs umso mehr Staub 

Selfie mit Handy und 10 sec Zeit 




... und plötzlich stand ich an der Eisdiele, keine Schlange und ich hatte meinen Notgroschen dabei 




aufm Heimweg hab ich nochmal ein Handy-Selfie gemacht  da musste ich zum Losfahren nicht den Buckel hochrennen


----------



## Lenka K. (25. April 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Eisdiele


Ein hoch auf Eisdielen! 

Normalerweise bin ich eher eine Kuchenmenschin, aber z.Z. bin ich um jede geöffnete Eisdiele froh. Und gscheiten Kaffee machen die auch!


----------



## Mausoline (25. April 2020)

Bei uns war rundum alles zu an Eisdielen und deshalb hatte ich das gar nicht aufm Schirm.
Muss jetzt nur den Notgroschen wieder auffüllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (26. April 2020)

Eisdielen 

Das Shirt 

Selbstauslöserbild


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. April 2020)

Die Eisdiele war weit weg, oder warum das ganze Gepäck?   
Oh, ich sehe gerade, du schreibst im Plural "Eisdielen". Sollte das etwa eine mehrtägige Fahrt von Eisdiele zu Eisdiele sein?


----------



## Martina H. (26. April 2020)

...einfach weil ich Eisdielen generell liebe 

und ja, das Eis ist nicht im Gepäck  - und die mehrtägige Eisdielenrundfahrt muss noch ein bisschen auf sich warten lassen, aber kommt Zeit, kommt Eis


----------



## Martina H. (26. April 2020)

...ach so, noch eine Erklärung: es handelt sich genau genommen nicht um ein Selbstauslöserfoto, sondern um eins, dass mit einer Bluetoothfernbedienung aufgenommen wurde


----------



## Mausoline (26. April 2020)

das könnt ich auch machen, war nur bisher zu faul um es auszuprobieren 

aber schön euer Foto 



Martina H. schrieb:


> Eisdielen
> 
> Das Shirt  ....



Anfangs mochte ich die Shirts nicht, inzwischen  hab ich zu wenig davon ... also noch ein paar andere Farben wär cool


----------



## lucie (1. Mai 2020)

Ach ja, ein MTB habe ich ja auch noch... 

Die Packeseltouren machen aber auch echt Laune.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (1. Mai 2020)

...hier der Vogel noch mal in Bewegung...


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Mai 2020)

Was für ein Vogel war das, den ihr da aufgescheucht habt?


----------



## lucie (2. Mai 2020)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Was für ein Vogel war das, den ihr da aufgescheucht habt?



Ein Flugsaurier? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Martina H. (2. Mai 2020)

Klein, grau, rund

 -  haben dat Viech erst zu Hause auf dem Video gesehen


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Mai 2020)

Kuckuck vielleicht?


----------



## lucie (2. Mai 2020)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Kuckuck vielleicht?



Paradiesvogel. 

Kuckuck, könnte sein. Hat sich sicher schnell verpieselt, nachdem er sein Ei ins fremde Nest verfrachtet hat.


----------



## Mausoline (4. Mai 2020)

Gestern mal 2 Spitzkehrentrails in Baiersbronn abgefahren. Es müssen so 25 gewesen sein, hab mich irgendwann verzählt 

Ein Selfie vom Kehrenfahren hat leider nicht funktioniert  deshalb ein Liegefoto




hier haben die 10 sec. gereicht


----------



## Martina H. (4. Mai 2020)

...cool


----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. Mai 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Gestern mal 2 Spitzkehrentrails in Baiersbronn abgefahren.


Ach, ich wäre so gerne dabei gewesen.
Zum Glück hat als halber Ausgleich Stromberg auf.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. Mai 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Gestern mal 2 Spitzkehrentrails in Baiersbronn abgefahren. Es müssen so 25 gewesen sein, hab mich irgendwann verzählt
> 
> Ein Selfie vom Kehrenfahren hat leider nicht funktioniert  deshalb ein Liegefoto
> 
> ...


Wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (4. Mai 2020)

Wenn wir uns brav benehmen, müsste doch in ein paar Wochen mal ein Wochenende drin sein


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. Mai 2020)

Heute ne kleine Trailtour fast vor der Haustür gemacht.
Gut für die Fahrtechnik und leider auch für mein sensibles Adrenalin, denn dort im Wald ist es fast immer feucht und sehr wurzelig 

Wollte auch unbedingt mal Fotos im Einsatz machen, aber leider war der feuchte Wald zu dunkel und ich zu schnell


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Mai 2020)

3 Tage Willingen mit der MTB-Akademie, Lift-Tageskarten ordentlich abgearbeitet. Am Samstag auch mal auf den "Freeride"-Trail. Die Traineranweisung war: "Räder behalten Bodenkontakt". Sowieso. Erst mal gucken, anfassen irgendwann später. Netterweise hat einer der Campteilnehmer ein Filmchen vom gucken gemacht.


Gestern abend heimgekommen, heute morgen Muskelkater, bzw. die Knie maulen etwas. Manchmal möchte ich doch noch mal jünger sein.


----------



## bikebecker (12. Juni 2020)

Hallo 
Familien Ausflug im Taunus. 






Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Mausoline (13. Juni 2020)

Kehren gestern im Schwarzwald


----------



## Horalka (29. Juni 2020)

Hallo Ladies. Ich würde euch gern um was bitten und wenns es hier nicht gehört dann tut es mir echt sehr leid, ich weiß mir aber nicht mehr zum helfen. Meine Frage wäre wenn ihr schwanger gefahren seid, wo wart ihr denn so unterwegs? Ich hasse es breite Schotter Wege zu fahren und die Trails, die ich bisher gefahren bin und die ich kenne, kann ich jetzt nicht fahren. Ich denke was flowiges müsste drin sein, bis jetzt hat mich aber hauptsächlich DH interessiert ? Wenn ihr noch wisst wo ihr damals unterwegs wart oder ihr en Tipp habt wäre ich echt dankbar. Raum BaWü und Pfalz wäre supi. Ihr könnt a PN schreiben. Ich danke euch im voraus


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Juni 2020)

Vergangenes Wochenende in Sölden eine tolle Zeit mit Freunden gehabt


----------



## Mausoline (29. Juni 2020)

Guat schaugst aus 
Ich hoffe ihr habt das Aprés ausgelassen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Juni 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr habt das Aprés ausgelassen


Gabs mit Kaffee und Kuchen auf dem Campingplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (30. Juni 2020)

Hühnersteign find ich gut


----------



## LetzRoll (30. Juni 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Vergangenes Wochenende in Sölden eine tolle Zeit mit Freunden gehabt



Sooo schöne Bilder  Ich war auch am WE dort. Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten, die man als Anfänger so hat (mit Gesicht bremsen, Fuß in Fangzaun verklemmen) hat es mir so sehr getaugt, dass ich demnächst noch mal hin möchte 


Gestern wars dann ein bisschen nass, aber das hat noch mehr Spaß gemacht als im trockenen


----------



## Lenka K. (30. Juni 2020)

Schönen weissen Rechteck gibt's dort


----------



## Schwimmer (30. Juni 2020)

LetzRoll schrieb:


> Sooo schöne Bilder  Ich war auch am WE dort. Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten, die man als Anfänger so hat (mit Gesicht bremsen, Fuß in Fangzaun verklemmen) hat es mir so sehr getaugt, dass ich demnächst noch mal hin möchte
> 
> 
> Gestern wars dann ein bisschen nass, aber das hat noch mehr Spaß gemacht als im trockenen



Welche Reifen habt ihr auf den Rädern?


----------



## LetzRoll (30. Juni 2020)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Welche Reifen habt ihr auf den Rädern?


Ich hab folgende Reifen. 
Front: Maxxis Minion DHF 27.5" x 2.6”, EXO+, TR, Maxx Terra, Rear: Maxxis Minion DHR II 27.5" x 2.6”, EXO+, TR, Maxx Terra

Ich hab sie einfach drauf weil sie beim Bike dabei waren. Ob sie jetzt gut oder schlecht sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich mich mit dem Thema nich beschäftigt habe bisher


----------



## M_on_Centurion (3. Juli 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Vergangenes Wochenende in Sölden eine tolle Zeit mit Freunden gehabt


War denn sehr viel los?
Ich hab letztens ein Foto aus einem schweizer Bikepark gesehen mit einer Schlange vorm Lift, bei der das Ende schon nicht mehr zu sehen war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. Juli 2020)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> War denn sehr viel los?
> Ich hab letztens ein Foto aus einem schweizer Bikepark gesehen mit einer Schlange vorm Lift, bei der das Ende schon nicht mehr zu sehen war.


Waren von Donnerstag bis Sonntag und Samstag war am meisten los. Da mussten wir morgens an der Kasse etwa ne Viertel Std warten, aber an den Liften gabs keine Wartezeiten. Ich finde in den Sölden verläuft sich das auch gut  weil die Strecken für einen Park sehr lang sind.
War glaub auch erst das zweite Wochenende nach dem offiziellen Opening.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (3. Juli 2020)

Das hört sich ja noch ok an, wir fahren nächste Woche hin.
Mal schaun wie's wird...


----------



## Aninaj (26. Juli 2020)

Schee war‘s mal wieder.




Voll im Einsatz ?


----------



## Martina H. (26. Juli 2020)

... die Pfalz ist einfach zu weit weg


----------



## Mausoline (26. Juli 2020)

Das auf dem 2. Bild war doch hoffentlich keine Abkürzung


----------



## Aninaj (26. Juli 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das auf dem 2. Bild war doch hoffentlich keine Abkürzung



Nee, das war tatsächlich der einzige Weg runter aus dem Trail. Wobei das sehr ausgewaschen war. Zu Fuß geht es da jedenfalls nicht wirklich runter.


----------



## bikebecker (31. Juli 2020)

Hallo 
In Nauders. 












Leider nur Bilder vom Bergkasteltrail, auf dem Bunkertrail waren die Mädels zu schnell für mich. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Aninaj (31. Juli 2020)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Leider nur Bilder vom Bergkasteltrail, auf dem Bunkertrail waren die Mädels zu schnell für mich.



Hab mich beim ersten Bild schon gefragt, wie du mit dem HT da mithalten willst, wenn die Mädels so richtig aufdrehen


----------



## bikebecker (1. August 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hab mich beim ersten Bild schon gefragt, wie du mit dem HT da mithalten willst, wenn die Mädels so richtig aufdrehen



Hallo 
Fullys sind für Weicheier und Mädels 

Nicht mal mit einem E-Fully wäre ich den zwei hinter gekommen  Aber das macht auch nichts, Hauptsache sie haben ihren Spaß 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. August 2020)

Wer sagt, dass36°C zu heiß sind für ne Tour? Man muss nur geschickt in der Wegführung sein:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (2. August 2020)

Hallo 
Im Vinschgau.







Gruß bikebecker


----------



## bikebecker (6. August 2020)

Hallo 
Nochmals Vinschgau. 





Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Mausoline (9. August 2020)

Schatten gesucht und ne schöne Runde gefahren 

unterwegs auf der Loipe




schon lange nicht mehr runter gefahren, aber kann mich nicht erinnern, dass der Pfad mal so gut war 




2 x gefahren, weil´s Spaß macht , runter und aufm Rückweg wieder rauf




Perfekt für solche Temperaturen und dann noch beste Frischwasserversorgung unterwegs


----------



## KarinS (12. August 2020)

@bikebecker welcher Trail ist das im Vinschgau?


----------



## bikebecker (16. August 2020)

KarinS schrieb:


> @bikebecker welcher Trail ist das im Vinschgau?


Hallo 
Entschuldigung das ich mich jetzt erst melde,  die ersten Bilder sind vom 4 gewinnt 13, die anderen vom Holy Hansen. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Mausoline (20. August 2020)

und noch ein schattiges erfrischendes Plätzchen


----------



## Aninaj (20. August 2020)

Ah, auf dem Westweg unterwegs


----------



## Mausoline (21. August 2020)

Gut erkannt 

Das ist ein wirklich schöner Streckenabschnitt   und herrlich wenns warm ist.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. Februar 2021)

Ich glaub, es war heut kalt - war mit einer "Inverse-Sattelstütze" unterwegs. War trotzdem schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (10. Februar 2021)

Kalt war’s. Vor allem der Wind 🥶

Aber so selten, wie hier Schnee liegt, musst es genutzt werden. So richtig viel liegt zwar nicht, aber zumindest gabs noch genug zum Spuren hinterlassen 😁


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. Februar 2021)

Bild aus nem Hochformat-Video :



Und "Kurvenaction"  von gestern:


----------



## lucie (14. Februar 2021)

Brrrrr...🥶🥶🥶

Egal...🤩🤩🤩






Edit: Danke an meine bessere Hälfte für das Foto. Während sie 16km zu Fuß durch den Schnee gestapft ist, habe ich es mit Eisfüßen gerade einmal auf 16km mit dem Bike geschafft.


----------



## Martina H. (14. Februar 2021)

... Kalt war mir definitiv nicht  und das Wetter war so herrlich


----------



## bikebecker (14. Februar 2021)

Hallo 
-6C und Sonne. 


Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Mausoline (14. Februar 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1207942
> 
> Brrrrr...🥶🥶🥶
> 
> ...



sehr schönes Bild und soviel Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. Februar 2021)

Heute mit Shorts im Schnee


----------



## Aninaj (21. Februar 2021)

Okay.. war bei mir eher anders rum: in kurzer Hose mit Knielingen, dafür aber im T-Shirt ... 🤗


----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. Februar 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Heute mit Shorts im Schnee
> Anhang anzeigen 1213009


Das Vorderrad sieht ganz schön groß aus 😁


----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. Februar 2021)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Das Vorderrad sieht ganz schön groß aus 😁


Des is auch ganz schön groß.  Aber heut hab ich mich schon ganz gut dran gewöhnt. Auch bergab versteh ich jetzt, warum ich eher mal bei Wurzeln etwas langsamer getan hab.
Andererseits wurd ich dann auf ebenen Trails mit Wurzeln doch überrascht, weil ich das Hinterrad mehr hätte entlasten müssen, als das Überrollen mit dem Vorderrad mir suggeriert hat. Da muss ich noch lernen. Bisher hat mir ja der "Huppel-Impuls" am Voderrad gezeigt, was mich am Hinterrad erwartet. Schon seltsam so ein Muli, aber cool.😎


----------



## scylla (22. Februar 2021)

Ja, die Diskrepanz zwischen Vorder- und Hinterrad ist anfangs schon erstaunlich. Aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Lustig wird es dann, wenn man nach einer Zeit lang nur mit dem großen Vorderrad, wieder auf ein Rad mit 27,5 vorne sitzt, und der Meinung ist, man könnte ja einfach über oberschenkeldicke Wurzeln drüberbraten ohne was zu tun 
Die Lenkerhöhe stört dich nicht? Du hast da ja sogar noch Spacer unterm Vorbau wie es scheint? 
Wenn ich da an die Verrenkungen denke, die ich bei meinem Muli gemacht habe, um den Lenker tiefer zu bekommen...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. Februar 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Ja, die Diskrepanz zwischen Vorder- und Hinterrad ist anfangs schon erstaunlich. Aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Lustig wird es dann, wenn man nach einer Zeit lang nur mit dem großen Vorderrad, wieder auf ein Rad mit 27,5 vorne sitzt, und der Meinung ist, man könnte ja einfach über oberschenkeldicke Wurzeln drüberbraten ohne was zu tun
> Die Lenkerhöhe stört dich nicht? Du hast da ja sogar noch Spacer unterm Vorbau wie es scheint?
> Wenn ich da an die Verrenkungen denke, die ich bei meinem Muli gemacht habe, um den Lenker tiefer zu bekommen...


Na Gottseidank ist das nicht nur mein Empfinden - ich dachte schon, ich wär sowas wie ne Prinzessin auf der Erbse, dass ich da nen Unterschied merke.

Die Lenkerhöhe hat gestern so ganz gut gepasst - hab da erstmal die Spacerzahl von Scarlett als Richtwert genommen. Aber ich werd da mal bissl rumprobieren. Habe aber am Anfang lieber etwas zuviel Gabel und kann dann später noch kürzen - andersrum wird's schwierig.
Momentan sind aber nur wenig technische Touren drin - Die Trails sind momentan so verschlammt und gestern bei den ersten Sonnenstrahlen waren so viele Leute unterwegs... Möchte mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie es da in der Fränkischen aussah.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Februar 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Andererseits wurd ich dann auf ebenen Trails mit Wurzeln doch überrascht, weil ich das Hinterrad mehr hätte entlasten müssen, als das Überrollen mit dem Vorderrad mir suggeriert hat. Da muss ich noch lernen. Bisher hat mir ja der "Huppel-Impuls" am Voderrad gezeigt, was mich am Hinterrad erwartet. Schon seltsam so ein Muli, aber cool.😎


Ich habe ja gestern das erste Mal mein Mullet ausgeführt. Also entweder hat es an meiner langen Zwangspause gelegen, oder daran, dass zwischen 26" und 27,5" kein großer Unterschied ist. Ich hatte nicht das Gefühl, dass es vorne anders über irgendwelches Gerumpel drüber rollt. Vielleicht hab ich mich auch mehr auf das neue Einlenkverhalten mit dem kurzen Vorbau konzentriert. Das ist allerdings toll.


----------



## Votec Tox (22. Februar 2021)

Mhmm, ich hatte ja mein 26" Demo vorn auf 27,5" umgebaut, da mein Gabel ohnehin für 27,5" konstruiert wurde. Und hatte mir fest vorgenommen keinen Unterschied zu merken - und doch, ich finde man merkt es wirklich. Das kann beim Demo natürlich noch durch den dann etwas flacheren Lenkkopfwinkel verstärkt worden sein - vorher 26" und 1,5cm durchgesteckte Holme und nun "volle Pulle" 27,5" ;-)


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Februar 2021)

Wenn es nicht so umständlich wäre könnte ich einen direkten Vergleich machen. An passender Stelle erst mit Argon Primero runter und direkt im Anschluss mit Argon Secondo. Nur, mit einem Bike in den Wald fahren und das andere dabei an der Hand mitnehmen ist schon ein wenig mühsam. Wenn alles gut geht, dann probiere ich es mal in Riva auf dem Hausberg aus. Residiere dort ja direkt am Hügel. Mit hochfahren wäre es eine Zeitspanne von ca. 40 Minuten zwischen zwei Abfahrten. Vielleicht merke ich dann was.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. März 2021)

Heute mit dem Muli auf langer Tour gewesen.
Die letzten Wochen wurden ständig Sattel gewechselt , aber bei meinem uralt-SQLab hat's heut getaugt. Dass der Hintern weh tut, liegt glaub ich eher an km+hm der Tour.
Außerdem hab ich den Lenker jetzt mal probehalbe noch nen Spacer tiefer gesetzt - der Spacerturm schaut gerad halt echt unschön aus, aber solange ich mir nicht sicher bin...

Bergauf fühl ich mich langsamer als mit Scarlett - aber das könnt vielleicht auch ne optische Täuschung sein beim größeren VR... Bin jedenfalls heut alles raufgekommen, was ich sonst auch raufkomm und mach auch bei meiner Lieblings-Hass-Kehre Fortschritte - die mal hier im Einsatz:

Nächstes Mal noch mehr einlenken und noch weniger Impuls aus den Knien, sondern mehr Gewichtsverlagerung...
Irgendwann macht auch der Fotograf Fortschritte - immerhin schonmal quer, momentan nur mit Fokus auf dem Bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (28. März 2021)

...das ist aber auch ein mieses Ding mit dem Geländer...


WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Irgendwann macht auch der Fotograf Fortschritte - immerhin schonmal quer, momentan nur mit Fokus auf dem Bike...



 - wird doch


----------



## Horalka (7. April 2021)

Hallo Mädels. Ich war am Sonntag endlich maaaaal ufm Trail. Bestimmt schon ein Jahr nicht mehr gefahren. Am Dachs bei SMDH Karlsruhe gwe. War es toll wieder mein Rad gewegt zu haben 😍😍😍 Drei mal runter gefahren und kein Muskelkater 🤩🤩 Nur in der Dritte Runde konnte ich nemme uf meinem bevorzugtem Fuß stehen 🥴  Sind jetzt dabei ein Anhänger zu kaufen dann geht es wenigstens ufm Schotter regelmäßig raus. Freue mich. Wird mit Bio Bike bestimmt 🥴🥴🥴


----------



## Mausoline (7. April 2021)

Als ich deinen Namen gelesen hab, dachte ich gleich  da war doch was

Herzlichen Glückwunsch  zum Nachwuchs, steht dir gut.

Viel Spaß beim weiter trailen  mit und ohne


----------



## Horalka (8. April 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Als ich deinen Namen gelesen hab, dachte ich gleich  da war doch was
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch  zum Nachwuchs, steht dir gut.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim weiter trailen  mit und ohne


Vielen lieben Dank. Hoffentlich ergibt sich ab und zu mal die Gelegenheit. Ohne Eltern und co bissl schwierig jemanden zu finden der den Kinderwagen übernimmt aber wenn auch jetzt am anfang nur ab und zu ist auch gut. Kann trotzdem mit Anhänger ins Form kommen 🤩💪 sind ja no paar Kilos drauf. Alles gute beim fahren weiterhin 😍


----------



## Mausoline (17. April 2021)

Trail am Hang





und mit Schikane


----------



## Votec Tox (17. April 2021)

Habt ihr Euch abgeseilt? 

Wir waren heute auch unterwegs, zwar sandig aber dafür fahrbar:


----------



## Mausoline (17. April 2021)

Ich war allein  das Seil ist drin. Die Wurzelstufen sind für mich zu hoch um mit Bike direkt abzusteigen, hab deshalb zuerst das Bike am Baum abgestellt, bin eine Stufe runter und hab das Seil genommen, dann das Bike geschultert und zuerst rechts herum, weil direkt so rutschig war, jo und so weiter und zum Schluß bin ich ganz unten doch noch ausgerutscht  zum Glück war ich allein auf weiter Flur.
Von unten siehts aus als könnte man oben ganz links gut drüber, aber schräg über den rutschigen Sand und nur die Forstwegbreite als Auslauf 

Hast du bei dir an dem Sandhang einen guten Auslauf?


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (17. April 2021)

Hi Mausoline


Darf ich fragen, ob das bei der Loipe im Kniebisgebiet war ?

Falls es dir lieber wäre - gerne auch per PN. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




Mausoline schrieb:


> Schatten gesucht und ne schöne Runde gefahren
> 
> unterwegs auf der Loipe


----------



## Mausoline (18. April 2021)

Das ist aufm Dobel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (18. April 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Trail am Hang



Wem´s gefällt, der darf gerne liken 

magere Auswahl im pool






						Vorschläge zum Foto des Tages - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## scylla (19. April 2021)

Hab gerade beim Festplatte sortieren an @Aninaj gedacht. Ich glaub da kam irgendwo mal die Frage, wie man die Podest-Treppe am Schlosseck weniger kopf-schlimm machen kann.

Ich hab mich an dem Tag auch nicht nach Faxen gefühlt und hatte ne ziemliche Bremse im Kopf, daher ist das wohl eine ganz gute Vorführung. Man fährt so schräg wie möglich oben rein, dann lenkt man zu keiner Zeit aufs Mäuerchen zu, und kann es einfach runterrollen ohne sich zwischendurch auch noch aufs Vorderrad stellen zu müssen, das macht es definitiv weniger blöd:


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. April 2021)

😭 Ihr habt anscheinend alle so tolle Trails vor der Haustür.
Für schöne Techniksachen müssen wir die Bikes immer erstmal mit Auto irgendwo hinfahren. Von der Haustür weg ist da nicht viel Technik zu holen...


----------



## scylla (19. April 2021)

+1
Das ist auch ne Stunde im Auto für uns


----------



## scylla (19. April 2021)

Und zur allgemeinen Erheiterung noch ein bisschen sinnloses Rumstehen vor überraschend ungriffigen Wurzeln mit Navigationsansagen von der biologischen Rückfahrkamera 
Leider auch nicht vor der Haustür


----------



## Mausoline (19. April 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> +1
> Das ist auch ne Stunde im Auto für uns



+1 



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> 😭 Ihr habt anscheinend alle so tolle Trails vor der Haustür.
> Für schöne Techniksachen müssen wir die Bikes immer erstmal mit Auto irgendwo hinfahren. Von der Haustür weg ist da nicht viel Technik zu holen...



außerdem zeigen wir dir halt nur die besten Stellen 
für manches musst du bei uns dann erst mal 100e von hm erklimmen + Bike Anfahrts-km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (19. April 2021)

Eigentlich könnten wir das jetzt während Corona dauernd üben,
Gleichgewicht halten und stehen auf der Stelle


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. April 2021)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Irgendwie fehlt uns gerade echt was, denn seit nem halben Jahr fahren wir gefühlt nur die Hausrunden, auf denen mal einzelne etwas technischere Stellen vorkommen, weil irgendwie die Motivation für eine Stunde Fahrt fehlt, wo man dann nicht mal mit Freunden einkehren kann und außerdem eh am Wochenende in Menschenmassen badet...
Aber genug gejammert - zurück zum Thema - letztes Wochenende haben wir mal wieder das Auto genommen und mal wieder die Fahrtechnik entrostet:


----------



## M_on_Centurion (19. April 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> 😭 Ihr habt anscheinend alle so tolle Trails vor der Haustür.
> Für schöne Techniksachen müssen wir die Bikes immer erstmal mit Auto irgendwo hinfahren. Von der Haustür weg ist da nicht viel Technik zu holen...


+1 

Hatte jetzt Dämpfer und Gabel beim Service und zusätzlich Gabel beim Tuning und kann's nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## Martina H. (19. April 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Irgendwie fehlt uns gerade echt was, denn seit nem halben Jahr fahren wir gefühlt nur die Hausrunden, auf denen mal einzelne etwas technischere Stellen vorkommen, weil irgendwie die Motivation für eine Stunde Fahrt fehlt, wo man dann nicht mal mit Freunden einkehren kann und außerdem eh am Wochenende in Menschenmassen badet...



...dito. Ich weiss nicht, was ich schlimmer finde:

Unsere wenigen Hometrails (auf denen ich mittlerweile von den Wurzeln begrüsst werde) werden von ausgiebigen Waldernten vernichtet.

Die fehlende Motivation irgendwo hin zu fahren und... - da geht es mir genau wie Dir/Euch - mir fehlt,  wie das Fahren,  auch die Möglichkeit sich einfach mit Leuten zu treffen irgendwo einzukehren und dumm rumzuquatschen - hätte nie gedacht, dass mir das so zu schaffen macht 

Meine eh' schon nicht vorhandenen fahrtechnischen Fähigkeiten glänzen inzwischen durch vollständige Abwesenheit.

OK, auf den Hometrails fahre ich, als ob es kein Morgen gibt, weil.,s.o., sobald aber was kommt, was ich nicht kenne: Brems- und Kopfblockade - und keinerlei Lust/Motivation zu üben - bääääh....

PS: Was besser geworden ist, ist meine Pizza


----------



## lucie (19. April 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> 😭 Ihr habt anscheinend alle so tolle Trails vor der Haustür.
> Für schöne Techniksachen müssen wir die Bikes immer erstmal mit Auto irgendwo hinfahren. Von der Haustür weg ist da nicht viel Technik zu holen...





Mausoline schrieb:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir haben weder das eine noch das andere. 

Dann die neue Mutante namens "Ichkannmichkaum-Motiviren" - grassiert voll krass in unserer Gegend, noch dazu bei diesem Gruseleiszeitwetter. Brrr...

Nun ja, kann ja nur besser werden, das Fully jedenfalls wird zur Zeit über fast jeden querliegenden Ast gewuchtet und davon hat's hier gerade sehr viele - ist fast wie ein hochfloriger, ausgerollter Teppich. 

Schult die Fahrtechnik ungemein und lehrt meinem Rücken doch immer wieder, dass er dafür wohl doch schon etwas in die Jahre gemommen ist. Aber wurscht, von nix, kommt nix.


----------



## Mausoline (19. April 2021)

Mädels, so bald es geht, treffen wir uns irgendwo  Campingplatz Pfalz, Baiersbronn, oder ...


----------



## Martina H. (19. April 2021)

...wär schon cool - ist für uns aber leider nicht realisierbar: für einWochenende mal eben 1000 - 1200 km 

...aber gibt ja irgendwann auch mal Urlaub - dann quartieren wir uns 3 Wochen bei Dir ein


----------



## Aninaj (19. April 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Hab gerade beim Festplatte sortieren an @Aninaj gedacht. Ich glaub da kam irgendwo mal die Frage, wie man die Podest-Treppe am Schlosseck weniger kopf-schlimm machen kann.
> 
> Ich hab mich an dem Tag auch nicht nach Faxen gefühlt und hatte ne ziemliche Bremse im Kopf, daher ist das wohl eine ganz gute Vorführung. Man fährt so schräg wie möglich oben rein, dann lenkt man zu keiner Zeit aufs Mäuerchen zu, und kann es einfach runterrollen ohne sich zwischendurch auch noch aufs Vorderrad stellen zu müssen, das macht es definitiv weniger blöd:



Beim ersten Blick auf das Video: Hä, was für eine Stelle soll das sein? Beim abspielen dann: Aaaah, die Stelle. Und ja, diese Variante war mir grundsätzlich schon klar, nur getraut habe ich sie mich bisher nicht, war aber auch schon länger nicht mehr da. Muss ich mal wieder einplanen 



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> 😭 Ihr habt anscheinend alle so tolle Trails vor der Haustür.
> Für schöne Techniksachen müssen wir die Bikes immer erstmal mit Auto irgendwo hinfahren. Von der Haustür weg ist da nicht viel Technik zu holen...



Vor der Haustür habe ich hier auch nicht viel. Anfahrt Minimum 15 km und dann sind große Touren auch nimmer drin. Daher meist mit dem Auto (45-60 min) in die Pfalz und dann viele Meter hoch und runter und kreuz und quer. 



Martina H. schrieb:


> Die fehlende Motivation irgendwo hin zu fahren und... - da geht es mir genau wie Dir/Euch - mir fehlt, wie das Fahren, auch die Möglichkeit sich einfach mit Leuten zu treffen irgendwo einzukehren und dumm rumzuquatschen - hätte nie gedacht, dass mir das so zu schaffen macht



Also DAS Virus hat mich zum Glück bisher auch verschont, so wie alle anderen Viren seit mittlerweile 1,5 Jahren. Das Einkehren fehlt auch ein wenig, im Winter war es schon hart sich nicht irgendwo aufwärmen zu können, aber auch das haben wir irgendwie überstanden. Mittlerweile gehen auch wieder größere Pausen an sonnigen Flecken mit eingepacktem Kuchen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. April 2021)

Ich fahr mittlerweile fast nur noch Rennrad, in den Bergen liegt Schnee, vorletztes Wochenende sogar noch am Irschenberg. Und wo kein Schnee liegt, ist es baatzig. Und ohnen Einkehr ist es ja nicht mal der halbe Spaß! Wenn ich auf einer langen Tour dann auch noch den Kaffee selber mitnehmen muss, hat der Spaß ein großes Loch.  Dafür ist rennradeln bei uns eigentlich echt schön (wenn´s nicht gerade schneit), weil wir ohne Ende geteerte Wirtschaftswege haben, wo so gut wie kein Auto fährt.


----------



## lucie (20. April 2021)

Wow, jetzt ist er da - der Frühling.  Heute Sonne satt, angenehme Temperaturen und natürlich gleich nach dem Dienst auf's Ratt.

Bilder vom Einsatz gibt es leider nicht, hatte auch keine Lust auf Fotos schießen - wollte einfach nur fahren. 

Nur ein Foddo vom Arbeitsgerät:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (20. April 2021)

....grrrrr - Du bist soooooo gemein....


----------



## lucie (20. April 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ....grrrrr - Du bist soooooo gemein....


 😁


----------



## ykcor (20. April 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Und zur allgemeinen Erheiterung noch ein bisschen sinnloses Rumstehen vor überraschend ungriffigen Wurzeln mit Navigationsansagen von der biologischen Rückfahrkamera
> Leider auch nicht vor der Haustür



Verhöre ich mich oder ist das die Stimme von @PORTEX77 , welche moderiert?


----------



## scylla (20. April 2021)

ykcor schrieb:


> Verhöre ich mich oder ist das die Stimme von @PORTEX77 , welche moderiert?



feines Gehör


----------



## Martina H. (21. April 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> 😁




Gegenstänkern


----------



## lucie (23. April 2021)

So, 1:45h Powershredden über die Hometrails.  Waren so schnell, dass uns die Knipse gar nicht mehr einfangen konnte. 

Also keine Fotos, leider. Sicher beim nächsten Mal, dann ist es hoffentlich etwas wärmer und der eisige Wind hat sich in andere Ecken verzogen.

Kurzum, ich als totaler Hardtailverfechter muss das Spur mal sowas von über den grünen Klee loben, obwohl es ein Fully mit nur 120mm FW und noch dazu ein 29er, also etwas für Weichgespülte DC-Fahrer mit Vorliebe für Riesenräder, ist. 

Da gehöre ich ab jetzt doch richtig gern zu den weichgespülten Hardtailfahrern.


----------



## Martina H. (23. April 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> obwohl es ein Fully mit nur 120mm FW



...wie lange predige ich jetzt schon, dass nicht der Federweg entscheidend ist?  Die Geo muss passen!!!

Wenn ich meine Madam überzeugen könnte ihren Flow mal zu unterbrechen, könnte ich mich ja glatt mal überreden lassen die Knipse zu aktivieren...


----------



## Aninaj (23. April 2021)

Hab mal ein bißchen Action aus einen anderen Perspektive aufgenommen


----------



## Mausoline (23. April 2021)

Cool  hast du die GoPro an den Brustgurt geschnallt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (23. April 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Cool  hast du die GoPro an den Brustgurt geschnallt?


ja genau.


----------



## lucie (24. April 2021)

Lustige Bildausschnitte aus dieser Kameraposition, da wirkt der Lenker z.T. wie ein Singlespeederstummellenker.

Sind das jetzt Fotos oder separierte Bilder aus einer Videosequenz? Habe  bezüglich einer GoPro absolut keinen Schimmer.

Beim Handy geht das ja auch, aus einem Video heraus ein Foto zu erzeugen, die Auflösung lässt dann aber, je nach Hard- und Software, oft sehr zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## scylla (24. April 2021)

Irgendwie komm ich mit der Brustgurt-Perspektive nicht klar 



lucie schrieb:


> Beim Handy geht das ja auch, aus einem Video heraus ein Foto zu erzeugen, die Auflösung lässt dann aber, je nach Hard- und Software, oft sehr zu wünschen übrig.



Die Gopro hat eine wesentlich höhere Auflösung als Handy-Kameras, außerdem sehr gute Antiwackel-Software. Da lassen sich problemlos auch qualitativ hochwertige* Fotos extrahieren. 

(*) für Internet-Foren halt. Für Posterdruck bräuchte man sowieso eher ne DSLR.


----------



## lucie (24. April 2021)

Das mit den Handybildern, -videos geht ja soweit klar, sofern man sie aus dem Stand schießt.

Für Fotos wären da aktuell im Haushalt eine RX100 und eine RX10 am Start. Letztere würde ich ungern auf Touren mitnehmen wollen, es sei denn, man kann und muss sie ggf. als Waffe einsetzen. 

Die RX100 III ist da schon sinnvoller, eine GoPro aber sicher universeller einsetzbar (Halterungen, Perspektiven etc.).

Mal sehen, eventuell muss ich sie mir mal ordern und probieren, ob das Teil für mich so passt.

Danke erst einmal für die Hinweise.


----------



## Aninaj (24. April 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Sind das jetzt Fotos oder separierte Bilder aus einer Videosequenz? Habe bezüglich einer GoPro absolut keinen Schimmer.



Das sind einzelne Bilder aus einem Video.



scylla schrieb:


> Irgendwie komm ich mit der Brustgurt-Perspektive nicht klar



Ja, ist schon etwas gewöhnugsbedürftig, da die Arme da so Affenartig im Bild hängen  Ich hadere noch mit der Kopfmontage, wie hast du das gelöst?


----------



## scylla (24. April 2021)

Einfach draufschrauben 🤷 ich hab zwecks Safety die Halterung (Ali Chinaware) halt nur mit zwei nicht zu grossen Kletts links und rechts befestigt damit es bei Bodenkontakt sofort abpetzen könnte.  Bzw am Bell Helm mit der Original Halterung die ja auch ein Notrelease hat. Das funktioniert auch, bin schon an Zweigen Überkopf hängen geblieben. Gab nur einen kleinen Ruck am Kopf dann war ich wieder frei und durfte zurück latschen um die Kamera wieder einzusammeln.
Man kommt sich halt leider mit der Kamera am Helm vor wie ein Mosher-Kiddie. Aber anderenfalls ist ja eh alles zu spät wenn man mit dem rappelnden Waldrennrad einen Trail runter scheppert, daher isses mir da auch schon wurscht. Aufm Mtb ist es mir meistens zu peinlich 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (24. April 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hab mal ein bißchen Action aus einen anderen Perspektive aufgenommen
> Anhang anzeigen 1257047
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1257050Anhang anzeigen 1257051Anhang anzeigen 1257052Anhang anzeigen 1257053


 Die Arme im Bild finde ich auch irritierend. Aber die Sonne, die Trails... lecker


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. April 2021)

Gestern Argon Secondo im Odenwald Gassi geführt.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (25. April 2021)

Hi Aninaj


Darf ich fragen ob die Fotos im Taunus entstanden sind ?


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




Aninaj schrieb:


> Hab mal ein bißchen Action aus einen anderen Perspektive aufgenommen
> Anhang anzeigen 1257047
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1257050Anhang anzeigen 1257051Anhang anzeigen 1257052Anhang anzeigen 1257053


----------



## Aninaj (25. April 2021)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Aninaj
> 
> 
> Darf ich fragen ob die Fotos im Taunus entstanden sind ?
> ...



War noch nie im Taunus - schaut das da auch so aus? Die Bilder kommen aus dem Odenwald am Rand der Bergstrasse.


----------



## bikebecker (25. April 2021)

Hallo 
Im Taunus sieht es leider so aus. 






Wir haben am Samstag Taschen getestet. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## scylla (3. Mai 2021)

Falls sich jemand wundert, warum die Rentner in Elmstein sich neuerdings das Maul über beratungsresistente Irre auf komischen Rennrädern zerreißen, hier ist die Antwort  🤦‍♀️


----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. Mai 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Falls sich jemand wundert, warum die Rentner in Elmstein sich neuerdings das Maul über beratungsresistente Irre auf komischen Rennrädern zerreißen, hier ist die Antwort  🤦‍♀️
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würds ja noch nicht mal mit dem MTB fahren 😱🙈
Krasse Leistung, ist bestimmt super für die Fahrtechnik! Ich merke das immer beim Umstieg vom Gravel auf das Fully -> wie ein Panzer, nichts kann mich (gefühlt 🙄) aufhalten! 🤣


----------



## scylla (3. Mai 2021)

Danke☺️
Ja, wenn man sonst auf individuell getunter Federgabel und Klebegummi-Schlappen unterwegs ist, sind auf 1mm Restprofil runtergeschruppte 50mm Reifchen, Starrgabel und Dropbar in der Tat... irgendwie anders . Mit dem Mtb würde man da einfach runterbraten, mit "wenig" Fahrrad ist es hingegen eine gute Schule in Bewegung und Linienwahl. Die Gravelräder retten uns gerade über dieses elende Jahr, irgendwie macht damit alles dreimal so viel Spaß, egal was einem unter die Reifen kommt.


----------



## lucie (4. Mai 2021)

Endlich mal wieder mit Bike im Harz. 

Hübsch sieht der leider nicht mehr aus  :


----------



## scylla (5. Mai 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Hübsch sieht der leider nicht mehr aus



Auf manche freien Aussichten könnte man gerne verzichten 
Ich hab mich ja vor 3 Jahren schon erschreckt wie schlimm der Wald im Harz beinander ist, aber das ist jetzt einfach nur noch krass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (5. Mai 2021)

...es ist total gruselig, da kommt eine ganz eigenartige Endzeitstimmung auf


----------



## Mausoline (5. Mai 2021)

Da könnte man die Windräder hinstellen, für die sie bei uns den Wald abholzen wollen


----------



## Markus3110 (5. Mai 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1265273
> 
> Endlich mal wieder mit Bike im Harz.
> 
> ...



Da könnte Roland Emmerich direkt einen Endzeitfilm drehen. Das ist echt traurig. Das einzig positve ist, dass es dem ein oder anderen hilft, über sein handeln und dazutun nachzudenken und sich hoffentlich bewusst für das ein oder andere anders zu entscheiden.

ABER.....ich glaube das ist leider nur die Hoffnung......warum sonst fahren hier so viele Carbonrahmen, Carbonlaufräder usw...? Da sollte sich jeder mal mit Cradel to Cradel beschäftigen....


----------



## lucie (6. Mai 2021)

Markus3110 schrieb:


> Da könnte Roland Emmerich direkt einen Endzeitfilm drehen. Das ist echt traurig. Das einzig positve ist, dass es dem ein oder anderen hilft, über sein handeln und dazutun nachzudenken und sich hoffentlich bewusst für das ein oder andere anders zu entscheiden.
> 
> ABER.....ich glaube das ist leider nur die Hoffnung......warum sonst fahren hier so viele Carbonrahmen, Carbonlaufräder usw...? Da sollte sich jeder mal mit Cradel to Cradel beschäftigen....



Und was genau willst Du uns damit sagen?


----------



## Markus3110 (8. Mai 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Und was genau willst Du uns damit sage
> 
> 
> lucie schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Mai 2021)

Heute mit dem Bike im Spessart. Schee war´s.


----------



## lucie (10. Mai 2021)

Rumspielen...


----------



## Martina H. (10. Mai 2021)

👏👏👌👍


----------



## Mausoline (10. Mai 2021)

Was so ein Fully doch ausmacht  

Coll, gut gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (10. Mai 2021)

...das macht sie auch mit dem HT


----------



## lucie (10. Mai 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Was so ein Fully doch ausmacht
> 
> Coll, gut gemacht



Danke. 

Ja, das Fully macht schon richtig Spass, aber das HT kann das auch. 

Edit: da war jemand schneller...


----------



## Mausoline (10. Mai 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...das macht sie auch mit dem HT



weiß ich doch


----------



## Votec Tox (11. Mai 2021)

Der Sommer kündigt sich an:


----------



## LeaLoewin (16. Mai 2021)

Nicht so richtig im Einsatz aber trotzdem ein Highlight, wenn auch vorgestern und nicht heute 

... Meinen kanadischen Kobold mal ein wenig nach Hause gebracht. 
... Sehr coole Trails habt ihr da unten


----------



## sommerfrische (22. Mai 2021)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (24. Mai 2021)

Pfalzen mit Treppen und Kehren 
auf alt bekannten Pfaden


----------



## Aninaj (24. Mai 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Hab gerade beim Festplatte sortieren an @Aninaj gedacht. Ich glaub da kam irgendwo mal die Frage, wie man die Podest-Treppe am Schlosseck weniger kopf-schlimm machen kann.
> 
> Ich hab mich an dem Tag auch nicht nach Faxen gefühlt und hatte ne ziemliche Bremse im Kopf, daher ist das wohl eine ganz gute Vorführung. Man fährt so schräg wie möglich oben rein, dann lenkt man zu keiner Zeit aufs Mäuerchen zu, und kann es einfach runterrollen ohne sich zwischendurch auch noch aufs Vorderrad stellen zu müssen, das macht es definitiv weniger blöd:



So, war mal wieder in der Ecke unterwegs und hab's abgehakt


----------



## Mausoline (24. Mai 2021)

Hat die Linie von Scylla geholfen?
Dein Foto ist viel zu klein  da muss ich meine Lesebrille aufsetzen


----------



## bikebecker (3. Juni 2021)

Hallo 
Um den Winterstein.






Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Juni 2021)

Ach ja, kommt mir bekannt vor. Da war ich letzten Monat. Leider etwas feuchter + Kampf mit meiner neuen Knipse. Fahrbilder fielen flach.


----------



## surferM (20. Juni 2021)

Letztes Wochenende




Und dieses Wochenende


----------



## lucie (27. Juni 2021)

Ein wunderschönes Wochenende in wunderschöner Landschaft


----------



## Votec Tox (3. Juli 2021)

Heute seit langer Zeit mal wieder mit den MtBs in den CH Alpen 






Schön wars und nix los auf der Schwarzen Abfahrt in Chur.


----------



## Aninaj (3. Juli 2021)

Heute auch bei uns volle Bike Action 

Erst war's zu steil und zu grün 🤪






Dann zu eng und zu grün 😁





Dann zu eng, zu abschüssig und zu grün 😅



Und dazwischen saßen wir ab und an auch ein wenig AUF den Bikes 😎





Adventure Tours in der Pfalz. Läuft. 👍


----------



## Martina H. (4. Juli 2021)

aaah, Du hast Deine Schiebetechnik ausgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Juli 2021)

Muss ich, denke ich, auch noch dran arbeiten.
Gestern grün, eng und trotzdem gefahren. Mit ständigem au, au, au. Brombeerbüsche und Brennesseln wachsen bei dem Wetter wie blöd. Muss beim nächsten Mal wohl die Gartenschere, besser ne Sense, mitnehmen. Mal den Kumpel mit dem schwarzen Kapuzenumhang fragen, ob er mir seine ausleiht.


----------



## Mausoline (14. Juli 2021)

Ich hab endlich wieder eine versenkbare Sattelstütze  jetzt geht auch wieder Kehren fahren in Baiersbronn

war halt ein bißchen arg nass und wurzelig und ausgewaschen


----------



## Cycliste17 (14. Juli 2021)

Wenn das die Forstleutchens sehen.... Momentan sind die ja richtig auf Kriegsfuß mit uns bösen Radfahrern.


----------



## Mausoline (14. Juli 2021)

Hier offizielle MTB-Route


----------



## Cycliste17 (14. Juli 2021)

Die suchen doch schon eine Weile auf Strava und in Foren nach Hotspots wo die Biker fahren. Aber schön dass ihr auf den offiziellen Wegen bleibt.


----------



## Mausoline (14. Juli 2021)

Bist du auch so ein Forstler 

und wenn ich inoffiziell fahre, veröffentliche ich es bestimmt nicht auf Strava oder auf Komoot 
Vor ein paar Wochen erst wurden wir von einem Strava-Racer überrannt  diese Strecke sieht leider inzwischen auch dementsprechend aus, da kann ich die Fußgänger gut verstehen, wenn sie sauer sind.


----------



## Cycliste17 (15. Juli 2021)

Was ist denn ein Forstler? 
Ich finde das Verhalten mancherorts übertrieben und unverhältnismäßig. Die Zustände im Wald auch einfach Radfahrern zuzuschreiben ist eigentlich diskriminierend. Hier waren es hauptsächlich Spaziergänger, die jedes Wochenende quer durch den Wald sind und ihren Müll überall am Wegrand fallen ließen. 
Die Selbstdarstellung der Gesellschaft ist schon traurig. Bei Onkel Dieter, Detlef Soost oder Instagram gescheitert, also versucht man es mit Strava.


----------



## TraceS54 (15. Juli 2021)

Seit knapp 2Monaten mit ihrem Canyon Torque unterwegs und zum Geb. hat SIE sich selbst mit einem kleinen Drop beschenkt.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (15. Juli 2021)

@TraceS54 
Gibt's dann zu Weihnachten das Spindrift?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TraceS54 (15. Juli 2021)

Ist sie in ihrer Größe gefahren (als Mullet) und ihr gefällt ihr "_*sickes*_" Torque CF noch etwas besser.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Juli 2021)

Von mir auch mal wieder ein Action Bild.
Kurzurlaub in Sölden letzte Woche 😎


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Juli 2021)

...Neid und Vorfreude.
Sölden steht übernächste Woche auf dem Programm. Eine Woche Lift hoch bis der Arzt kommt und dann im Wesentlichen nur runter fahren. Mal sehen, wie sich Argon Secondo dort so schlägt.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. Juli 2021)

Ferienbeginn-Tour: Das Muli durfte mit in die Fränkische...






Bin sehr viel gefahren, aber bergauf tragen ist mit Scarlett einfacher. Insgesamt fand ich das Muli sperriger, sowohl beim Tragen, als auch bei Kehren...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Juli 2021)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ...Neid und Vorfreude.
> Sölden steht übernächste Woche auf dem Programm. Eine Woche Lift hoch bis der Arzt kommt und dann im Wesentlichen nur runter fahren. Mal sehen, wie sich Argon Secondo dort so schlägt.


Falls etwas selbst treten doch in Frage kommt. Auf der "stillen Seite" kann ich dir die Kleble Alm (Kaspressknödel!!) mit anschließendem gleichnamigen Naturtrail empfehlen 👍🏻
Wenig los und eine tolle Halbtagestour falls man sich die liftkarte für einen Tag sparen will.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Juli 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ferienbeginn-Tour: Das Muli durfte mit in die Fränkische...
> Anhang anzeigen 1315398Anhang anzeigen 1315399
> 
> Bin sehr viel gefahren, aber bergauf tragen ist mit Scarlett einfacher. Insgesamt fand ich das Muli sperriger, sowohl beim Tragen, als auch bei Kehren...


Fazit Mullet also doch nicht so positiv 🤔?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. Juli 2021)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Fazit Mullet also doch nicht so positiv 🤔?


Ich bin immer noch nicht durch mit der Entscheidung, wie ich es finde. Eigentlich sollte es für's WE mit Muli zum Reschen gehen, aber bei der Wettervorhersage ist's dann doch die Fränkische geworden.
Ich mag das Muli schon, aber Scarlett kann es doch nicht so ganz das Wasser reichen. Bisher hat es nur Vorteile bei (verdammt) hohen Stufen, die ich mich mit 29 endlich getraut hab.


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Juli 2021)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Falls etwas selbst treten doch in Frage kommt. Auf der "stillen Seite" kann ich dir die Kleble Alm (Kaspressknödel!!) mit anschließendem gleichnamigen Naturtrail empfehlen 👍🏻
> Wenig los und eine tolle Halbtagestour falls man sich die liftkarte für einen Tag sparen will.


Ja, vor allem die Naturtrails stehen auf meiner Wunschliste. So 400-500 HM jeden zweiten Tag und über den Tag verteilt sollten derzeit noch klappen. Dazwischen dann das Bergabgeschraddle. Und Kaspressknödel liebe ich.


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. August 2021)

Sölden
Kleble Alm ist dieses Mal nichts geworden, aber Kaspressknödel gab es trotzdem. Das Bergabgeschraddle ohne anstrengendes Bergaufpedalieren war einfach zu verlockend.


----------



## bikebecker (19. August 2021)

Hallo
Über dem Etschtal.



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. August 2021)

...immer noch Sölden




...und kurz vor raus aus dem Bild


----------



## scylla (13. September 2021)

Wenn einer Reifen flickt, zwei sich langweilen, und das neue Kamera-Gadget ausprobiert werden möchte, dann kommen auch mal kuriose Fotos raus die man normal nicht machen würde (Erkenntnis der Spielerei: eine Gopro ist wesentlich besser zum filmen als zum fotografieren geeignet - wer hätte das gedacht  )


----------



## bikebecker (2. Oktober 2021)

Hallo 
Im Taunus. 





Gruß bikebecker


----------



## jboe (4. Oktober 2021)

Neulich bei uns im Deister bin ich endlich meine Double-Blockade angegangen. Hat geklappt... Blockade gelöst und wir werden tatsächlich Freunde. :-D


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Oktober 2021)

Kleine Herbsttour:


----------



## Martina H. (16. Oktober 2021)

...sehr schönes Foto  - und die Fahrerin schön in Szene gesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. Oktober 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Kleine Herbsttour:Anhang anzeigen 1356058


Und vorbildliche Blickführung


----------



## Mausoline (17. Oktober 2021)

... und schöner Spielplatz


----------



## WarriorPrincess (17. Oktober 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...sehr schönes Foto  - und die Fahrerin schön in Szene gesetzt


Ja, der Fotograf hat dieses Mal echt gute Arbeit geleistet.


greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Und vorbildliche Blickführung


Dankeschön.


Mausoline schrieb:


> ... und schöner Spielplatz


Der einzige auf der Tour, aber man kann nicht immer alles haben. Landschaft und Sonne muss halt auch mal sein.


----------



## Trailgirl85 (2. Januar 2022)

Hallo, bin neu hier!
Ich fahre am liebsten Naturtrails mit meinem Mann


----------



## Mausoline (2. Januar 2022)

Hallo  willkommen im LO


----------



## scubasigi_73 (28. Februar 2022)

Erste Ausfahrt…😍


----------



## lucie (7. Mai 2022)

Mal wieder mit dem 120mm Sofa unterwegs


----------



## sommerfrische (7. Mai 2022)

Hihi, stelle mir gerade das Video vor, wie ich - zu der Musik! - über eines der Ästchen rollere, die ich für gewöhnlich überfahre 

Sieht sehr lässig bei dir aus @lucie


----------



## Martina H. (7. Mai 2022)

...und ich sach Dir: auf dem Video sieht man narürlich mal wieder nicht, wie steil das ist und wie hoch die Absätze sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (7. Mai 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...und ich sach Dir: auf dem Video sieht man narürlich mal wieder nicht, wie steil das ist und *wie hoch die Absätze sind...*


Pumps beim MTB sind auch nicht optimal!


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Mai 2022)

Mal wieder auf der Mi1. Runter wie immer schön, den Abschnitt mit den Spitzkehren bergauf natürlich schön geschoben.


----------



## Chrige (31. Mai 2022)

Letzten Samstag mein neues Bike das erste Mal im Bikepark rumgeschubst. Das Bike macht soooooo viel Freude. Da haben sich die 9 Monate lange Warterei gelohnt. Sowohl berghoch, wie auch runter auf holprigen Naturtrails und im Bikepark über Tables etc. fährt es sich um Längen besser als mein Altes. Ich bin einfach nur begeistert 😍


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Mai 2022)

....mitbringen nach Baiersbronn.


----------



## sommerfrische (26. Juli 2022)

Teaser


----------



## jboe (6. September 2022)

Mein erstes Rennen. 
Eine wirklich tolle Erfahrung, was ich vorher nicht glauben wollte. Mein Hardtail hat alles gegeben. Am Ende stand ich oben auf dem Treppchen in meiner Altersklasse. 
Ich liebe dieses Rad einfach so unendlich. Die Bilder sind von @blc_photos_nh und @stphn_knz und @Surtre
Rennen: MembersRace der Deisterfreunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (6. September 2022)

Schöne Bilder! Was für ein Rennen bist Du denn gefahren? Auf der Nummerntafel konnte ich es nicht erkennen, lediglich Deisterfreunde.


----------



## jboe (6. September 2022)

Wollte es gerade nachtragen. :-D  Das war das membersrace der Deisterfreunde.


----------



## Martina H. (6. September 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## bikebecker (11. September 2022)

Hallo 
Auf der hohen Straße. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------



## lucie (25. September 2022)

Bissl rumspielen...


----------

